# Le maître du chateau



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le *Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau* est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points. 
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

1_ discours d&#8217;investiture du nouveau ma&#238;tre
2_ annonces publiques des noms du chambellan et de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres
3_ le nouveau chambellan annonce le d&#233;compte mis &#224; jour des points de tous les joueurs et rappelle le nom du candidat de l&#8217;opposition
4_ p&#233;riode l&#233;gislative :
4.1_ chaque joueur en ayant la possibilit&#233; (Ma&#238;tre, Chambellan ou leader de l&#8216;opposition) propose un changement ou ajout &#224; la r&#232;gle pour le gouvernement du prochain ma&#238;tre.
4.2_ apr&#232;s d&#233;bat public, chacune des propositions est vot&#233;e, le chambellan prend note des r&#233;sultats
5_ le chambellan annonce les dates et heures d&#8217;ouverture et cloture du scrutin
6_ les joueurs qui le souhaitent font acte de candidature (nulle candidature est automatique)
7_ le ma&#238;tre d&#233;signe un candidat de la majorit&#233;
8_ dans la p&#233;riode indiqu&#233;e par le chambellan : votes par messages priv&#233;s (mp) &#224; celui-ci
9_ le chambellan annonce le r&#233;sultat du scrutin et rappelle les nouvelles r&#232;gles

*LES R&#212;LES*

*Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :*

Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant &#8211; mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession. 


*Le Chambellan :*

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (voir l'Union fait la force)

*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*

C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes.
Comme un vote &#8220;nul&#8221; ou &#8220;blanc&#8221; ne compte pas, un r&#233;sultat &#8220;nul&#8221; (0 votes) ne compte pas. le terroristre doit ainsi avoir au moins une voix.
En cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 1 points, mais annule les 5 derniers votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour. 
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne peut &#234;tre candidat le tour d'apr&#232;s. Il ne peut non plus &#234;tre chambellan les deux tours suivants.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.
Les joueurs doivent faire acte de candidature publique.
Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
Les votes port&#233;s sur des joueurs non-candidats, et n'ayant aucun point &#224; leur compteur, sont d&#233;clar&#233;s nuls.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

*Honneur et Doigt&#233;

* Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Le Chambellan promulgue les nouvelles r&#232;gles avec le r&#233;sultat du scrutin du tour.


*Divers
*le despote d&#233;chu de lui m&#234;me Nephou est priv&#233; de ses droits ​


----------



## N°6 (5 Juillet 2006)

Y'a un nombre de participants maximum ?  













_Et tu payes combien pour mon vote ?_


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un nombre de participants maximum ?


Oui, *un*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2006)

*Ah d&#233;sol&#233; je me suis tromp&#233;*
quand j'ai lu "le ma&#238;tre du chateau" j'ai cru qu'on parlait de Marc Dorcel.





:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un nombre de participants maximum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, pas de nombre max (bien que à plus de 10, ça risque de devenir un peu bordélique...)







_Ca te dirait d'être exécuteur des basses oeuvres ?_


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2006)

*youpi ya un jeu  , heu* !  , *youp ya un jeu , heu ! * :hein: 
-
quoi c'est y, qui faut faire  
-
je sais rien,mais je dirais tout !  
-
j'inscrit LOUSTIC d'office,  
-


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> _Ca te dirait d'être exécuteur des basses oeuvres ?_




Faut voir...  je vais consulter ma base


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le maître du château :
> Il reçoit 5 points
> Il nomme le Chambellan et lexécuteur des basses besognes
> Il distribue 5 points à sa guise (lui exclu)
> Il compte pour trois voix dans le vote suivant  mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-même




A quoi servent les points reçus ? 
Il compte pour trois mais il ne vote pas ?

Eclaire ma lanterne de nioube. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

moi je vote pour gabe1028


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A quoi servent les points re&#231;us ?
> Il compte pour trois mais il ne vote pas ?


A rien - sauf &#224; &#233;tablir un classement au fur et &#224; mesure des tours successifs.
Un peu comme les points disco du chateau.

Le ma&#238;tre du chateau du tour n vote au tour n+1 mais pour n'importe qui sauf lui m&#234;me (ce qui peut ammener des n&#233;gociations : tu m'aides &#224; devenir ma&#238;tre ce tour &#231;i, je vote pour toi au suivant - l'&#233;tablisement de biumvirats (&#231;a se dit ?) secrets pour une alternance entre deux posteurs complices, ce genre de choses...)



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Eclaire ma lanterne de nioube. :rateau:


Ca, je l'encadre.

Bon, puis-je consid&#233;rer :
Tour 1
Pas de ma&#238;tre
Pas d'ex&#233;cuteur
Faisant office de chambellan : PonkHead
Participants :
PonkHead (0 pts)
loustic (0 pts)
aricosec (0 pts)
N&#176;6 (0 pts)
-lepurfilsdelasagesse- (0 pts)
rezba (0 pts)
gabe1028 (0 pts)
supermoquette (0 pts)


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Ah d'accord. !
Bon, on n&#233;gocie o&#249; ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

bah moi chuis aussi nioube que rezba, là !  
et que d'autres qui n'osent pas dire qu'ils n'ont rien capté à ce nouveau jeu 

@+,


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord. !
> Bon, on n&#233;gocie o&#249; ?


La n&#233;gociation ?
Au choix.
MP ou en public (ici quoi).
Mais je doute qu'il y en ait beaucoup de publique...



Sinon, elles ne sont pas claires mes r&#232;gles, lalouna ?
ah zut ! 
Qu'est-ce qui n'est pas clair ?

Sinon, je vous propose un truc : vous votez tous pour moi &#224; ce premier tour, et comme &#231;a vous serez plus aguerris pour le second.
(rappel : vote par MP au pr&#232;s du chambellan (moi) avant le 21/07 - annonce publique des votes et des r&#233;sultats par le chambellan dans la foul&#233;e, puis choix du nouveau chambellan et de l'ex&#233;cuteur par celui qui aura &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu ma&#238;tre, distribution des points et d&#233;but du second tour)


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

Vous pouvez répéter la question?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> bah moi chuis aussi nioube que rezba, là !
> et que d'autres qui n'osent pas dire qu'ils n'ont rien capté à ce nouveau jeu
> 
> @+,



Répète encore une fois que je suis nioube, et je fais acte de candiidature pour t'exécuter dans les basses uvres.


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je vous propose un truc : vous votez tous pour moi à ce premier tour, et comme ça vous serez plus aguerris pour le second.



Ben voyons !


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Je suis le candidat anti-PonkHead.


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

J'ai beau chercher dans la Ponk-Aide, la Bank-aide, la Mac-Aide, l'Aric-Aide et aussi la Rezb-Aide...
Que dalle !
Pas plus d'aide que de victoire m&#233;rit&#233;e au foutebol.
Quelle &#233;poque !

   
   
  

Puisqu'un insens&#233; m'a inscrit dans l'office, que faut-il faire exactement ?

...oublis : La Super Moque-Aide, la Doryp-Aide et Laloun-Aide ! (N6-Aide ???)


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'un insensé m'a inscrit dans l'office, que faut-il faire exactement ?



Facile, tu envoies un MP à PonkHead en disant que tu votes pour moi ! 

Je t'ai déjà dit que j'adore tes poèmes ? :love:


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Facile, tu envoies un MP &#224; PonkHead en disant que tu votes pour moi !
> Je t'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit que j'adore tes po&#232;mes ? :love:


O.K. Comment fait-on pour voter deux fois ou plus ?


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

Tu habites dans le 5e ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> O.K. Comment fait-on pour voter deux fois ou plus ?


Vote : MP au chambellan (c'est moi pour ce tour)

Tu peux voter 10 fois si tu veux, seul le dernier en date compte.

edit pour N&#176;6 : 
ah non, les morts ne votent pas !


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Une question : tout le monde peut voter, o&#249; il faut s'&#234;tre manifest&#233; ici...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le candidat anti-PonkHead.


En m&#234;me temps, c'est mon jeu - avec tout le respect que j'ai pour toi _en dehors d'ici_, dans le jeu tu n'es pas tr&#232;s cr&#233;dible comme candidat...

Regardes les posts pr&#233;c&#233;dent, tout le monde va voter pour moi, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils n'ont rien capt&#233; aux r&#232;gles.

Je serais toi, je commencerais &#224; l&#234;cher un peu les pompes du probable prochain ma&#238;tre du chateau - moi.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une question : tout le monde peut voter, où il faut s'être manifesté ici...


Qu'est-ce que je disais ?

Pour l'instant, oui, tout le monde peut voter - mais ce serait plus sympa que les votants soient aussi participants.
A savoir :
Tour 1
Pas de maître
Pas d'exécuteur
Faisant office de chambellan : PonkHead
Participants :
PonkHead (0 pts)
loustic (0 pts)
aricosec (0 pts)
N°6 (0 pts)
-lepurfilsdelasagesse- (0 pts)
rezba (0 pts)
gabe1028 (0 pts)
supermoquette (0 pts)
lalouna (0 pts)
Dory (0 pts)


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le candidat anti-PonkHead.





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord. !
> Bon, on négocie où ?



Grotesque !


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

Jouons...


Qu'est ce qu'on gagne ? Y'a des lots ? Des paniers garnis? Une poule vivante ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ah non, les morts ne votent pas !


Ils vont s'ennuyer comme des rats morts !

Pas sympa pour eux !


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est mon jeu - avec tout le respect que j'ai pour toi _en dehors d'ici_, dans le jeu tu n'es pas très crédible comme candidat...
> 
> Regardes les posts précédent, tout le monde va voter pour moi, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils n'ont rien capté aux règles.
> 
> Je serais toi, je commencerais à lêcher un peu les pompes du probable prochain maître du chateau - moi.



Ce jeu te révèle tel que tu es, avide de pouvoir et corompu.
Je serais le candidat de la propreté. Le Monsieur Propre du chateau.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Répète encore une fois que je suis nioube, et je fais acte de candiidature pour t'exécuter dans les basses uvres.



 hi hi hi  chiche!

mais je n'ai fait que répéter ce que tu dis là, 
et que Ponk-Aide aurait encadré


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Jouons...
> 
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on gagne ? Y'a des lots ? Des paniers garnis? Une poule vivante ?


Rien d'autre que le plaisir de jouer.


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce jeu te révèle tel que tu es, avide de pouvoir et corompu.
> Je serais le candidat de la propreté. Le Monsieur Propre du chateau.




C'est vrai ça fait longtemps que t'as pas passé l'aspiro....y'a des rognures d'ongles partout là....  :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi  chiche!
> 
> mais je n'ai fait que répéter ce que tu dis là,
> et que Ponk-Aide aurait encadré



Je demanderais donc la clémence à ton égard à mon futur exécuteur des basses uvres.


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Jouons...
> 
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on gagne ? Y'a des lots ? Des paniers garnis? Une poule vivante ?



Pour ce premier tour, il s'agit d'une magnifique veste... 
J'avoue que Ponk Head la mérite amplement ! :rateau:  

Vote for N°6 !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce jeu te révèle tel que tu es, avide de pouvoir et corompu.
> Je serais le candidat de la propreté. Le Monsieur Propre du chateau.


Allons, rezba, tout le monde aime le pouvoir !
Tout le monde est à vendre - il suffit d'y mettre le prix.

Ils voteront pour moi parce que c'est moi qui aie ouvert le fil.
Tu te fatigues pour rien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
> 
> Pour l'instant, oui, tout le monde peut voter - mais ce serait plus sympa que les votants soient aussi participants.
> A savoir :
> ...



j'pige pas les points l&#224;! &#224; quoi sa sert de voter, si on reste &#224; z&#233;ro ? 

et peut-on voter pour plusieurs personnes &#224; la fois?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai &#231;a fait longtemps que t'as pas pass&#233; l'aspiro....y'a des rognures d'ongles partout l&#224;....  :love:


Je r&#234;ve !

_Faut que j'explique. Au bureau, on a pas les moyens d'avoir une conchita express. Et comme le seul qui ait non pas le sens de la propret&#233;, mais la conviction de la n&#233;cessit&#233; de garder notre espace de travail et de r&#233;ception convenable, c'est moi, je suis l'aspirateur-man.
Et pendant ce temps-l&#224;, la tortue n&#233;vros&#233;e ne fait rien qu'&#224; foutre par terre ses rognures d'ongles, tandis que le troisi&#232;me macule le parquet avec la terre battue coll&#233;e &#224; ses tennis chaque fois qu'il revient d'un de ses matchs !_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est mon jeu - avec tout le respect que j'ai pour toi _en dehors d'ici_, dans le jeu tu n'es pas très crédible comme candidat...
> 
> Regardes les posts précédent, tout le monde va voter pour moi, ne serait-ce que parce qu'ils n'ont rien capté aux règles.
> 
> Je serais toi, je commencerais à lêcher un peu les pompes du probable prochain maître du chateau - moi.



Rezba s'en fout de cela  : c'est Maître du Haut Château qu'il veut devenir et dans ce monde-là, tu n'existeras pas


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> j'pige pas les points là! à quoi sa sert de voter, si on reste à zéro ?
> 
> et peut-on voter pour plusieurs personnes à la fois?



Vote pour moi, et je t'expliquerais mieux au prochain tour.


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
> 
> Pour l'instant, oui, tout le monde peut voter - mais ce serait plus sympa que les votants soient aussi participants.
> A savoir :
> ...


Vous pouvez toujours vous aligner, bande de rigolos !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce jeu te révèle tel que tu es, avide de pouvoir et corompu.
> Je serais le candidat de la propreté.
> 
> Le Monsieur Propre du chateau.



MdR!!!

c'est vrai ça n'empêche, je te vois bien en Mr.Propre y'a comme une ressemblance quand on y pense 

alors je vote pour au premier Tour pour 2 gars et 2 nanas 

- rezba

- Ponk-Aide

et 

- Dory

- Lumaï

wali, wala


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> MdR!!!
> 
> c'est vrai &#231;a n'emp&#234;che, je te vois bien en Mr.Propre y'a comme une ressemblance quand on y pense
> 
> ...


Dans la liste ci-dessus, qui sont les gars ?

Mille excuses ! Le "et" m'a &#233;chapp&#233; !


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> edit pour N°6 :
> ah non, les morts ne votent pas !



Ha... les traditions se perdent, c'est dommage... :hein: 

Par contre j'espère que rien ne m'interdit d'utiliser un taxi ?









J'ai promis à  Aricosec, Mamyblue et Amok de les conduire jusqu'au bureau de vote !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> MdR!!!
> 
> c'est vrai ça n'empêche, je te vois bien en Mr.Propre y'a comme une ressemblance quand on y pense
> 
> ...


*vote par MP et pour une seule personne !!!*

Bon, je craignais au début que personne ne participe, ce n'est pas le cas.
Je vais donc raccourcir la période de vote pour ce premier tour : *clôture lundi midi*

Je rappelle les participants :
Tour 1
Pas de maître
Pas d'exécuteur
Faisant office de chambellan : PonkHead
Participants :
PonkHead 
loustic 
aricosec
N°6
-lepurfilsdelasagesse-
rezba
supermoquette
lalouna
Dory
fig.5


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

hop, hop, hop, moizossi je joue hé dis donc :rateau:


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *vote par MP et pour une seule personne !!!*
> 
> Bon, je craignais au début que personne ne participe, ce n'est pas le cas.
> Je vais donc raccourcir la période de vote pour ce premier tour : *clôture lundi midi*
> ...


Le maître du châââteau nous prend pour ses larbins, ses esclaves.

Pas de clôture !

Brisons nos chaînes !


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> hop, hop, hop, moizossi je joue hé dis donc :rateau:



Ce tricheur de ponkhead essaye déjà de m'enlever un électeur...


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

Je peux jouer en équipe le temps de comprendre ?


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je peux jouer en équipe le temps de comprendre ?


On n'est pas sortis de l'auberge !


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> MdR!!!
> 
> c'est vrai ça n'empêche, je te vois bien en Mr.Propre y'a comme une ressemblance quand on y pense
> 
> alors je vote pour au premier Tour pour 2 gars et 2 nanas



Très chère laluna,

Tu ne peux voter que pour une personne à la fois et cette opération doit se faire en glissant ton bulletin dans l'urne à MP de PonkHead (le chambellan de ce premier tour)

Je sais, la langue de bois de PonkHead n'a d'égale que celle de Rezba et ils ont tout fait pour t'induire en erreur.

Réfléchis, et vois comme mon discours est clair, simple, juste, et comme j'ai à cur de résoudre les problèmes de mes prochains. 

Bon vote...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce tricheur de ponkhead essaye déjà de m'enlever un électeur...



Si c'est l'électeur médian, tu es mal


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Je rappelle les participants :
Tour 1
Pas de maître
Pas d'exécuteur
Faisant office de chambellan : PonkHead
Participants :
PonkHead 
loustic 
aricosec
N°6
-lepurfilsdelasagesse-
rezba
supermoquette
lalouna
Dory
fig.5
joanes
mado


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La négociation ?
> Au choix.
> MP ou en public (ici quoi).
> Mais je doute qu'il y en ait beaucoup de publique...
> ...



oups me suis mélangée les pinceaux j'ai pris ton post ci-dessous pour les votes aussi hi hi hi

alors chuis hors course ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> oups me suis mélangée les pinceaux j'ai pris ton post ci-dessous pour les votes aussi hi hi hi
> 
> alors chuis hors course ?


du tout.
J'attends ton MP - en espérant que tu sauras faire le bon choix...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

bon je veux bien voter mais j'envoie le mp à qui ?


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> en esp&#233;rant que tu sauras faire le bon choix...



Bien s&#251;r, je n'ai jamais dout&#233; d'elle...



Supermoquette, tu peux me l'adresser, je le ferai parvenir &#224; PonkHead


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon je veux bien voter mais j'envoie le mp à qui ?


A moi.


----------



## imimi (6 Juillet 2006)

bon je veux bien participer mais c'est où qu'on s'inscrit ?


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je peux jouer en équipe le temps de comprendre ?



Tu porteras le brassard de Capitaine ? j'essaie de comprendre j'ai beau lire la notice ...les règles etc...niet nada...


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je craignais au début que personne ne participe, ce n'est pas le cas.
> Je vais donc raccourcir la période de vote pour ce premier tour : *clôture lundi midi*



Puisque la campagne se raccourcit, on peut utiliser les moyens modernes ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2006)

Y a pas à dire ponkhead est confu, 60 posts pour que le jeu démarre 

Votez sm le doigt mou de macgé


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu porteras le brassard de Capitaine ? j'essaie de comprendre j'ai beau lire la notice ...les règles etc...niet nada...


Rassure-toi, nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas.

*S.O.S.*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> bon je veux bien participer mais c'est où qu'on s'inscrit ?


A y est :
Tour 1
Pas de maître
Pas d'exécuteur
Faisant office de chambellan : PonkHead
Participants :
PonkHead 
loustic 
aricosec
N°6
-lepurfilsdelasagesse-
rezba
supermoquette
lalouna
Dory
fig.5
joanes
mado
imimi

Condensé des règles :
On vote (par MP à moi avant lundi midi)
Le gagnant devient maître du chateau
Le maître nome son chambellan et son exécuteur des basses oeuvres
(ces trois rôles ont des pouvoirs spécifiques, ainsi que quelques obligations ou contraintes, voir les règles complètes)
Le chambellan "organise" le tour de vote suivant

Au passage, certains gagnent ou perdent des points (voir les règles complètes)

Le but est, au fur et à mesure des tours de vote, d'accumuler le plus de points possibles.
Ca ne sert à rien - c'est juste pour le plaisir du jeu.

Mais, je le répète, votez pour moi, vous verrez bien comment ça se passe...


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas à dire ponkhead est confu, 60 posts pour que le jeux démarre



Heureusement qu'il n'est que Chambellan par intérim.


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Puisque la campagne se raccourcit, on peut utiliser les moyens modernes ?






Cher rezba, tu ne duperas personne par cette campagne mensong&#232;re : il est trop facile de constater que non, _on ne peux pas se voir dedans ! _


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Puisque la campagne se raccourcit, on peut utiliser les moyens modernes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> A y est :
> Tour 1
> Pas de maître
> Pas d'exécuteur
> ...



et où peut-on lire ces règles complètes?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Au premier post, laluna.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> et o&#249; peut-on lire ces r&#232;gles compl&#232;tes?


C'est le post d'ouverture du fil.

edit : toast&#233; par rezba, enfer et putr&#233;faction !


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est le post d'ouverture du fil.


&#199;a sent le branleur patent&#233; roussi, ici.


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Condensé des règles :
> On vote (par MP à moi avant lundi midi)
> ...
> Ca ne sert à rien - c'est juste pour le plaisir du jeu.
> ...


Avec la meilleure volonté du monde, on a bien du mal à s'y retrouver...

Et puis d'abord  *MP* ? Qu'est-ce ?

Military Police ?

Moot Pall ?

Merzi Peaucoup ?

Mécréant Parisien ?

Mes Pieds ?

Maître Pervers ?

Maudit Ponk ?


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas à dire ponkhead est confu, 60 posts pour que le jeu démarre
> 
> Votez sm le doigt mou de macgé



Je vote plutôt pour l'autre main. De là viendra la lumière. 

En même temps, maîtresse du château, ça peut être tentant  (ah mais on peut voter pour soi au fait ?  )


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est le post d'ouverture du fil.



Le tube d'aspirine est compris dans le lot ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je vote plutôt pour l'autre main. De là viendra la lumière.
> 
> En même temps, maîtresse du château, ça peut être tentant  (ah mais on peut voter pour soi au fait ?  )


On peut, oui.
Mais si chacun vote pour soi, on aura une égalité.
Et en cas d'égalité, c'est le chambellan qui tranche...

Autant voter directement pour moi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

C'est un jeu pour élire le nouveau modo du bar parce que les autres se sont pendus?

Alors moi je vote Lemmy.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je vote plutôt pour l'autre main. De là viendra la lumière.
> 
> En même temps, maîtresse du château, ça peut être tentant  (ah mais on peut voter pour soi au fait ?  )



Je pose les bases d'un pouvoir honnête, et je te cède la place.
Et on peut voter pour soi, sauf si on est le maître du Château.


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeu pour &#233;lire le nouveau modo du bar parce que les autres se sont pendus?
> 
> Alors moi je vote Lemmy.



Inutile ! Lemmy vote pour moi, en &#233;change d'un tour de grand Bi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le branleur patenté roussi, ici.


gnagnagna.

Quand je serais maître, je vais te nomer un exécuteur des basses oeuvres de derrière les fagots qui va te faire pleurer ta mère, rezba !

Votez pour moi, bordel !


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeu pour élire le nouveau modo du bar parce que les autres se sont pendus?
> Alors moi je vote Lemmy.


O.K. Votons Lemmy !


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna.
> 
> Quand je serais maître, je vais te nomer un exécuteur des basses oeuvres de derrière les fagots qui va te faire pleurer ta mère, rezba !
> 
> Votez pour moi, bordel !


Il est grossier pire que Frechescu !


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

> Le maître du château :
> Il reçoit 5 points
> Il nomme le Chambellan et lexécuteur des basses besognes
> Il distribue 5 points à sa guise (lui exclu)
> Il compte pour trois voix dans le vote suivant * mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-même*



Pour éclairer ma lanterne :

Qui est le Maitre du Château et qui est le chambellan?

Ponk tu proposes un jeu et tu veux qu'on vote pour toi? 

Toujours pas compris...


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je pose les bases d'un pouvoir honnête, et je te cède la place.




Vive les transitions démocratiques 

A peine élu tu changerais les règles.
Méfiez vous cet homme est un bouffon. Bilbo peut en témoigner


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas compris...



Aucune importance, vote pour moi et je te promets de promulguer une règle du jeu qui sera enfin accessible à tous !


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ponk tu proposes un jeu et tu veux qu'on vote pour toi?



Non: Ponk propose un jeu et veut qu'on le lui explique.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vote pour moi, et je t'expliquerais mieux au prochain tour.



Ok, c'est noté!  

j'ai beau relire le premier post,  ça reste assez trouble...

enfin bref, j'vais envoyer mes votes et te chope au prochain tour pour que tu m'expliques


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Vive les transitions démocratiques
> 
> A peine élu tu changerais les règles.
> Méfiez vous cet homme est un bouffon. Bilbo peut en témoigner



Bilbo peut témoigner de rien du tout.
Je nettoie le chateau, qui après le passage de Ponkhead ressemble aux écuries d'Augias, et une fois que c'est propre, on pourra laisser entrer tout le monde.
Je considérerais comme infamement goujat de laisser à une femme le soin de laver les cochoncetés de PH.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Aucune importance, vote pour moi et je te promets de promulguer une règle du jeu qui sera enfin accessible à tous !



C'est bien ce que je pensais: c'est le jeu d'Eleusis.

Le but du jeu c'est de trouver sa règle.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pour éclairer ma lanterne :
> 
> Qui est le Maitre du Château et qui est le chambellan?
> 
> ...


Ce tour ci, comme c'est le premier, il n'y a pas de maître - juste un premier vote pour élire le premier maître lundi midi. Ensuite, le jeu démarre vraiment.

Je "fais office de chambellan" sur ce premier tour (afin que les votes se fassent par MP, donc au secret)

Mais je suis aussi candidat à la première maîtrise du chateau - candidat des plus naturel puisque je propose le jeu.

D'ailleurs, j'aurais dû me désigner maître et vous enlever tous 10 points d'entrée, ça vous aurait fait les pieds.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pour &#233;clairer ma lanterne :
> 
> Qui est le Maitre du Ch&#226;teau et qui est le chambellan?
> 
> ...


Pour le moment, il n'y a pas de ma&#238;tre. On est en train de le choisir.
Ponkhead fait office de Chambellan, puisque c'est lui qui organise le vote.
Et il voudrait essayer de profiter de sa position int&#233;rimaire pour prendre le pouvoir.
Et comme tu peux le voir dans sa r&#233;ponse, il fait aussi dans les basses &#339;uvres.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Ca sent le koyem roussi ici !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead, 

Est-il possible de ne pas participer au jeu, mais de voter tout de m&#234;me. Ou m&#234;me, comment dire, de se ralier &#224; la candidature d'un posteur et de lui faire de la pub. 

Enfin, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

La r&#233;ponse est oui.
Et chacun peut utiliser le bandeau qui est dans ma signature.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead,
> 
> Est-il possible de ne pas participer au jeu, mais de voter tout de même. Ou même, comment dire, de se ralier à la candidature d'un posteur et de lui faire de la pub.
> 
> Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien.


Oui, tout à fait.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tout à fait.


Les merguez, faut les griller des deux c&#244;t&#233;s.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead,
> 
> Est-il possible de ne pas participer au jeu, mais de voter tout de même. Ou même, comment dire, de se ralier à la candidature d'un posteur et de lui faire de la pub.
> 
> Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien.



Et a contrario, peut-on ne pas voter mais participer tout de même au jeu?

Je demande ça parce que le 21 juillet, c'est la fête nationale belge.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et a contrario, peut-on ne pas voter mais participer tout de m&#234;me au jeu?
> 
> Je demande &#231;a parce que le 21 juillet, c'est la f&#234;te nationale belge.



euh... t'as pas tout suivi.. y'a eu un changement de date!


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, j'aurais dû me désigner maître et vous enlever tous 10 points d'entrée, ça vous aurait fait les pieds.



Villageois, villageoise, cet homme est dangereux ! :hosto: 
Et en plus il a une faux ! :afraid:

Mais je sais qu'au fond de vous même vous avez la certitude qu'il a TOUT faux !  

J'ai confiance en vous !


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> euh... t'as pas tout suivi.. y'a eu un changement de date!



QUOI? On a changé la date de la fête nationale belge?????


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ou même, comment dire, de se ralier à la candidature d'un posteur et de lui faire de la pub.



J'ai toujours su qu'à l'inverse de ce que beaucoup de gens pensent, tu es quelqu'un de profondément loyal. Sache que ton amitié me va droit au cur, Ed !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *vote par MP et pour une seule personne !!!*
> 
> Bon, je craignais au début que personne ne participe, ce n'est pas le cas.
> Je vais donc raccourcir la période de vote pour ce premier tour : *clôture lundi midi*



j'arrive...  

PS: merci pour le virement :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

Bon, sans rire:

quand le maitre du château distribue 5 points à sa guise, il les distribue 
- en bloc à une seule personnne
- en bloc à plusieurs personnes
- en les dispatchant entre le nombre de personnes qu'il veut
- un point à la fois à 5 personnes

Mmm... ?????


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sans rire:
> 
> quand le maitre du château distribue 5 points à sa guise, il les distribue
> - en bloc à une seule personnne
> ...


Comme il veut - c'est le fait du prince.
Il a un total de cinq points, il en donne à qui il veut, répartis comme il veut, il peut même ne pas les donner si ça lui chante...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> QUOI? On a changé la date de la fête nationale belge?????




mais nan tu fais expres !  

je fais allusion à la date de clôture citée part Ponk-Aide 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *vote par MP et pour une seule personne !!!*
> 
> Bon, je craignais au début que personne ne participe, ce n'est pas le cas.
> Je vais donc raccourcir la période de vote pour ce premier tour : *clôture lundi midi*
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Comme il veut - c'est le fait du prince.
> Il a un total de cinq points, il en donne à qui il veut, répartis comme il veut, il peut même ne pas les donner si ça lui chante...



ah bon?  c'est quoi ça, j'y pige encore moins qu'avant hi hi h i


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?  c'est quoi ça, j'y pige encore moins qu'avant hi hi h i





			
				Votez PonkHead ! a dit:
			
		

> Le maître du château :
> Il reçoit 5 points
> Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;exécuteur des basses besognes
> Il distribue 5 points à sa guise (lui exclu)
> Il compte pour trois voix dans le vote suivant &#8211; mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-même



Je saurais me souvenir de ceux qui voterons pour moi...

... Ainsi que des autres.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Comme il veut - c'est le fait du prince.
> Il a un total de cinq points, il en donne à qui il veut, répartis comme il veut, il peut même ne pas les donner si ça lui chante...



Donc il ne peut pas distribuer plus de 5 points?
Par exemple décider de donner 5 points à X, puis encore 5 points à Y, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Donc il ne peut pas distribuer plus de 5 points?
> Par exemple décider de donner 5 points à X, puis encore 5 points à Y, etc.


Non, le total des points distribués doit être au maximum de 5.


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

j'veux faire joujou...

on peut faire de l'antipub &#224; un candidat? 

genre AVEC REZBA VOUS ETES MAL BAREZ


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je saurais me souvenir de ceux qui voterons pour moi...
> 
> ... Ainsi que des autres.



et t'en est où là maintenant, as-tu reçu des votes pour toi?


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> genre AVEC REZBA VOUS ETES MAL BAREZ



C'est beau les anagrammes.

Et avec PonkHead, ça donne quoi?


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau les anagrammes.
> 
> Et avec PonkHead, &#231;a donne quoi?



avec PONKHEAD nous deviendrons tous des DEADPONKS!


_alors qu'avec Mamyblue.._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> et t'en est où là maintenant, as-tu reçu des votes pour toi?


Ha !
C'est un avantage d'être chambellan - on est le seul à connaître les votes au fur et à mesure de leur arrivée.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Hum, hum.


----------



## Dory (6 Juillet 2006)

Une question Ponk...comme tout le monde doit t'envoyer les votes par MP, qui controle le bon déroulement de ce suffrage? 

Votons pour élire un controleur


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Peut-on voter pour quelqu'un &#224; l'insu de son plein gr&#233;?


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une question Ponk...comme tout le monde doit t'envoyer les votes par MP, qui controle le bon déroulement de ce suffrage?
> 
> Votons pour élire un controleur



Alors, je veux bien être contrôleur.

Le contrôleur reçoit 200 points qu'il distribue à la personne qui lui aura fourni le gîte et le couvert pour une quinzaine de jours début août. De préférence dans le sud.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Ponk, qu'est ce que tu penses  de mon slogan? t'as besoin d'un directeur de campagne?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Une question Ponk...comme tout le monde doit t'envoyer les votes par MP, qui controle le bon déroulement de ce suffrage?
> 
> Votons pour élire un controleur


Au moment de la publication du vote, le chambellan doit publier la liste des votants avec la personne pour laquelle chacun a voté.

Bien sûr, il peut truquer, mais les votants sont alors libres de le dire, et donc de ruiner la réput du chambellan (qui risque donc de ne pas être élu au tour suivant, de se faire flinguer les points par l'exécuteur, voire annuler son vote par le chambellan suivant...)

Bien sûr, les votants peuvent également ruiner un chambellan honnête en râlant qu'il a changé leurs votes alors que ce n'est pas le cas.

C'est difficile d'être chambellan...


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ponk, qu'est ce que tu penses  de mon slogan? t'as besoin d'un directeur de campagne?


Ed, le fabricant de destins glorieux 

_un bar plus propre, pour quoi faire? un bridge? _


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est difficile d'être chambellan...



Attends: on va te plaindre, peut-être!

  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

ouais bah  plus t' expliques plus c'est brouillon!

en tout cas on rigole bien, bon courage chan bellan! 

lalouna: &#224; vot&#233; ! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ed, le fabricant de destins glorieux
> 
> _un bar plus propre, pour quoi faire? un bridge? _


Non, pour y foutre le bordel.


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ponk, qu'est ce que tu penses  de mon slogan? t'as besoin d'un directeur de campagne?



Cher Ed, j'ai appris que vous viviez une période difficile ainsi que votre ami jp. Sachez qu'il me serait insupporable de vous voir sombrer dans la marginalité. Si vous me soutenez, il me sera plus facile d'agir et de vous aider à vous en sortir...


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Ed, j'ai appris que vous viviez une période difficile ainsi que votre ami jp. Sachez qu'il me serait insupporable de vous voir sombrer dans la marginalité. Si vous me soutenez, il me sera plus facile d'agir et de vous aider à vous en sortir...



:love::love::love::love: une huitre au chateau, une huitre au chateau!


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'veux faire joujou...
> 
> on peut faire de l'antipub &#224; un candidat?
> 
> genre AVEC REZBA VOUS ETES MAL BAREZ



Yvos, la loi vBull m'interdit de te donner des points de r&#233;putation avant d'&#234;tre &#233;lu...

Sache n&#233;anmoins, que j'admire ton obstination &#224; garder les yeux grands ouverts sur ce forum et &#224; lui montrer des deux mains les pi&#232;ges sordides que certains lui tendent...


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Sache néanmoins, que j'admire ton obstination à garder les yeux grands ouverts



j'peux pas faire autrement! 

_pour le slogan, t'as pas mieux, parce que là...j'sais pas moi, desir-de-chateau ou un truc dans le genre...
l'ouverture d'un blog de campagne serait un plus 
_


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

_"Ch&#226;teau Margaux pour tout le monde"_ ?


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> _"Château Margaux pour tout le monde"_ ?



Nobody: a voté!

:love:


----------



## N°6 (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Nobody: a vot&#233;!
> 
> :love:




On dira ce qu'on voudra, la d&#233;magogie, c'est quand m&#234;me efficace ! :love: 


Alors adopt&#233; : faites chauffer les tracts !


----------



## yvos (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Nobody: a voté!
> 
> :love:



cette effusion de sentiments me laisse penser que Nobody brigue le statut de Chiant Bêlant...avez-vous confiance en quelqu'un qui est personne?....


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> cette effusion de sentiments me laisse penser que Nobody brigue le statut de Chiant Bêlant...avez-vous confiance en quelqu'un qui est personne?....



Et sommelier? Il en faut pas un?

Voire gouteur.


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2006)

c'est ici la "_touze_" ?!....... :mouais: 

qui veut acheter mon vote ?!......


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

*Pour une dictature d'Opérette avec des vrais bouts de French cancan dedans.
*

_Arrétons la démagogie. Votez, votez bien, votez utile, Votez Tortue._​


Et les récalcitrants iront en vacances prolongée avec Edmond Dantès, dans ce château là :







Quoi c'est pas vendeur?? En même temps y'a la vue sur la cane cane cane canebièèèèère. En se penchant un peu...


----------



## pitch'i (6 Juillet 2006)

Le chat botté à voté pour le chant bêlant de Ponk-Head !



Vive le Roi Dagobert !



Ca passe ou ça casse, ...  ;-DDD


----------



## joanes (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> On peut, oui.
> Mais si chacun vote pour soi, on aura une égalité.
> Et en cas d'égalité, c'est le chambellan qui tranche...
> 
> Autant voter directement pour moi.



Je vous l'avez dis...Attention, attention, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres




			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pour éclairer ma lanterne :
> 
> Qui est le Maitre du Château et qui est le chambellan?
> 
> ...



Tu as tout compris, on veut t'enroller de force dans un mouvement où tu ne contrôlera plus rien de ta vie, on cherche à te tromper, un complot se trame, il faut résister (pour ton vote voir plus haut  ). En même temps les complots sont devenus légions par ici ces derniers temps :mouais:


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ! Plus personne!

Seraient-ils pétrifiés devant la télé pour ne rien perdre du match de ce soir ?

:mouais:


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Plus personne!
> 
> Seraient-ils pétrifiés devant la télé pour ne rien perdre du match de ce soir ?
> 
> :mouais:



C'est quoi contre quoi ce soir?

Perso, je vois bien Pur malt contre Vin blanc avec une nette domination de Pur malt en début de match mais un retournement de situation TERRIBLE en milieu de partie et un franc succès de Vin blanc. 
Sec, le succès. Comme le vin.

Si si.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! Plus personne!
> 
> Seraient-ils p&#233;trifi&#233;s devant la t&#233;l&#233; pour ne rien perdre du match de ce soir ?
> 
> :mouais:



ki l&#233; dr&#244;le le loustic, .... !

les prochains matches auront lieu le 8 et 9 juillet


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> ki lé drôle le loustic, .... !
> 
> les prochains matches auront lieu le 8 et 9 juillet


Il n'y a donc rien ce soir ?
Je n'arrive pas à le croire !!!

Nobody tu as raison
Boire un Côteau du Layon

Aussi bon qu'un grand Château
Bien meilleur qu'un vrai gâteau

Merde ce n'est pas un vin sec
Que va dire l'Aricosec ?

:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous, 

J'ai le regret de vous annoncer que je quitte pr&#233;maturement l'aventure commenc&#233;e avec PonkHead. 
Bien qu'il soit de mon habitude de trahir mon prochain, PonkHead a fait encore plus fort. Et cela, pour mon plus grand d&#233;sarroi. C'est la raison pour laquelle je me d&#233;solidarise imm&#233;diatement de ce candidat. 
Dites au revoir &#224; :



Et bonjour &#224; :



Et oui, aussit&#244;t parti me revoil&#224; en selle pour un autre candidat. Le seul et l'unique, le grand Rezba. Je ne dirai qu'une chose : VOTEZ REZBA!!!


_Dans quelques jours, vous aurez de plus amples informations sur la trahison de PonkHead. Je suis certain que ce r&#233;cit vous permettra de faire le bon choix._


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a donc rien ce soir ?
> Je n'arrive pas à le croire !!!
> 
> Nobody tu as raison
> ...




Si tu as une tranche de foie gras
De canard ou, mieux, d'oie
Ton Côteau du Layon l'accompagnera.

Pour terminer un repas
A un fondant au chocolat
Grand honneur il fera.

Laisse donc ce Côteau-là
Surtout ne le remballe pas
Dans nos verres sa place il a.

 :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> tu m'aides à devenir maître ce tour çi, je vote pour toi au suivant - l'établisement de biumvirats (ça se dit ?) secrets pour une alternance entre deux posteurs complices, ce genre de choses...)
> 
> Faut faire attention, tu finiras emmailloté, comme chez Laurence ?
> 
> J'ai vu une fois! :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (6 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi j'aime les fourbes alors je vote pour eux.

 :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> A rien -
> Le ma&#238;tre du chateau du tour n vote au tour n+1 mais pour n'importe qui sauf lui m&#234;me (ce qui peut ammener des n&#233;gociations : tu m'aides &#224; devenir ma&#238;tre ce tour &#231;i, je vote pour toi au suivant - l'&#233;tablisement de biumvirats (&#231;a se dit ?) secrets pour une alternance entre deux posteurs complices, ce genre de choses...)



Faut faire attention, tu finiras emmaillot&#233;, comme chez Laurence ?  

 J'ai vu une fois! :mouais: 

Edith: ben non, finalement deux fois ... pfftttt


----------



## katelijn (6 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime les fourbes alors je vote pour eux.
> 
> :rateau:



Cachottier va!     

Quoi que ...


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Juillet 2006)

mais heu ..? je pige rien à ce jeu ...
mais comment qu'on gagneuh? mais à quoi ça sert qu'on gagneuh?
tin! nom de d...!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2006)

*VOTEZ POUR MOI ET IL Y AURA DU CASSOULET POUR TOUT LE MONDE!!!!!*    :style: :style: :style:


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *VOTEZ POUR MOI ET IL Y AURA DU CASSOULET POUR TOUT LE MONDE!!!!!*    :style: :style: :style:



:mouais:  heu t'as pas autre chose &#224; proposer...?  genre gambas, ou c&#244;te de b&#339;uf grill&#233;e &#224; la plancha avec un ros&#233;  qui va bien...  


Je vote mais ne joue pas, nous filons sur l'&#238;le de Beaut&#233;  :rateau: 


A vot&#233;...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  heu t'as pas autre chose à proposer...?  genre gambas, ou côte de buf grillée à la plancha avec un rosé  qui va bien...
> 
> 
> Je vote mais ne joue pas, nous filons sur l'île de Beauté  :rateau:



Je ne connais pas encore la nouvelle carte de Pierre-Tou... On verra ça dimanche


----------



## joanes (7 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  heu t'as pas autre chose à proposer...?  genre gambas, ou côte de buf grillée à la plancha avec un rosé  qui va bien...





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas encore la nouvelle carte de Pierre-Tou... On verra ça dimanche



Hé bé, y'en a qui se font pas c**er !!!   

Bon séjour dan l'île de bôté.... 


(Attention y parrait qu'y a un *Fou mental* qui traîne ) :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Les candidatures se multiplient, c'est n'importe quoi !
Et ce traître de Ed..... Pour si peu, bordel !

Tu pouriras en enfer, Ed !!!!!

Malheureusement (pour moi) un week-end à la mer m'attend, nul doute que ces petits esprits mégotteurs de rezba, n°6 et PATOCHMAN vont en profiter pour tenter de vous acheter...

Alors, n'oublier pas de voter utile, votez PonkHead !!
Pourquoi utile ?
Parce que sinon, je vous réexplique les règles et on est reparti pour 8 pages d'explications !

Si le prochain maître n'est pas moi, il(elle) va le regretter, bordel !



Et j'en profite pour dire à cet immonde que je ne peux pas citer parce que MOI j'ai de l'honneur (mais ça se dit un homme libre...) que trahir un pacte pour la jouer perso comme il l'a fait est ignoble !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Les candidatures se multiplient, c'est n'importe quoi !
> Et ce traître de Ed..... Pour si peu, bordel !
> 
> Tu pouriras en enfer, Ed !!!!!
> ...



C'est bien fait pour toi : tu devrais savoir que tout maître d'un chateau a un bouffon, tu aurais dû le nommer bouffon perpétuel et prendre comme remplaçant  Yvos (un accident est si vite arrivé dans un chateau). Chacun d'eux a effectivement brillé dans ce fil comme amuseur de 1er rang.   

C'est une grossière erreur que n'aurait pas commise d'autres candidats


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris j'avais lu le d&#233;but j'ai eu des trucs &#224; faire j'ai la flemme de tout relire mais j'ai vu que Rezba demandait &#224; ce qu'on vote pour lui alors voil&#224; je vote pour lui et si pour cela il faut s'inscrire je d&#233;sire m'inscrire afin de voter pour lui charge &#224; lui en remerciement (il est toujours tr&#232;s attentionn&#233 de m'expliquer de quoi il s'agit.
> Voil&#224;.
> :love: :love: :love:


Tu fais bien. Rezba est le candidat utile. 

Fig.5, Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour toi, je ne pense pas que le r&#244;le du bouffon me corresponde. Tiens, en parlant de bouffon, il est o&#249; Bobby?


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien fait pour toi : tu devrais savoir que tout ma&#238;tre d'un chateau a un bouffon, tu aurais d&#251; le nommer bouffon perp&#233;tuel et prendre comme rempla&#231;ant  Yvos (un accident est si vite arriv&#233; dans un chateau). Chacun d'eux a effectivement brill&#233; dans ce fil comme amuseur de 1er rang.
> 
> C'est une grossi&#232;re erreur que n'aurait pas commise d'autres candidats


Merci merci, &#231;a me fait plaisir, m&#234;me si j'&#233;tais extr&#234;mement s&#233;rieux 
J'ai une grande d&#233;fiance face &#224; ces candidats de pacotille qui multiplient les discours grandiloquants. A ce titre, je ne vois pas comment la populace pourrait faire confiance &#224; un rh&#233;teur de la trempe de Rezba (souvenez-vous que nous sommes mal barez), qui a montr&#233; &#224; quel point il &#233;tait capable de noyer le poisson &#224; coup de phrases complexes &#224; la limite du compr&#233;hensible. 
A n'en point douter, il ne sera pas le dernier &#224; aller parader dans les vestiaires de bleus pour aller tater le cul de footballeurs, histoire de choper quelques voix, et nous faire oublier son implication dans la lamentable affaire ClearString..Bref, il perpetue la bonne vieille pratique politicienne qu'on connait alors que la populace r&#233;clame des choses simples: du chateau margaux et de la fesse pour tout le monde!

Mieux vaut un candidat franc du collier, qui annonce clairement qu'il y aura *de la fesse et du chateau margaux pour tout le monde*!

Il y a quand m&#234;me un truc qui m'&#233;tonne:depuis quand on *vote* pour &#233;lire un ma&#238;tre de chateau???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Merci merci, ça me fait plaisir, même si j'étais extrêmement sérieux
> J'ai une grande défiance face à ces candidats de pacotille qui multiplient les discours grandiloquants. A ce titre, je ne vois pas comment la populace pourrait faire confiance à un rhéteur de la trempe de Rezba (souvenez-vous que nous sommes mal barez), qui a montré à quel point il était capable de noyer le poisson à coup de phrases complexes à la limite du compréhensible.
> A n'en point douter, il ne sera pas le dernier à aller parader dans les vestiaires de bleus pour aller tater le cul de footballeurs, histoire de choper quelques voix, et nous faire oublier son implication dans la lamentable affaire ClearString..Bref, il perpetue la bonne vieille pratique politicienne qu'on connait alors que la populace réclame des choses simples: du chateau margaux et de la fesse pour tout le monde!
> 
> ...



... depuis la StarAcademy 1...


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> ... depuis la StarAcademy 1...



C'est donc celà...Tu crois que Ponkhead va s'attriber les droits de toutes les chansonnettes de Rezba, Patochman et Number Six? :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc celà...Tu crois que Ponkhead va s'attriber les droits de toutes les chansonnettes de Rezba, Patochman et Number Six? :afraid:


Ben en fait, PonkHead c'est un pseudo (si, si)
Mon vrai nom, c'est Nicos, bien sûr !


Roberto : il faut voter par MP (à moi - et si possible, pour moi)


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mieux vaut un candidat franc du collier, qui annonce clairement qu'il y aura *de la fesse* (...)


c'est vrai ça !!  
y'aura t'il un salon "_rose_"; une chambre des vices ?!.......  
_pour la chambre des sévices (ou autre cul de basse-fosse...) voir avec l'Amoque ou Docquévil...._   :love:


je veux bien voter..... mais pas gratis !!  
_y proposent quoi les candidats pour que mon vote tombe dans leur escarcelle ?!......_


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2006)

un dernier message perso de LOUSTIC me laisse reveur
evidemment , on aime sa poesie, m' enfin !!  
-
cherchez a perdre la raison
cherchez a comprendre ce fil
c'est pas facile quand on est ...
alors pour obtenir des poings
arico faut te montrer malin
si tu te presente au chateau
va voir le vilain pas beau
qui inventa ce jeu pas net
mais n'oublie pas ta savonnette
car dés que tu seras entré
vers la douche il va t'attirer
pour te montrer son jakusi
en te servant un vieux wisky
met toi donc un slip en acier
si il te dit de te laver
mais si jamais tu aime ça
alors pour PONKEAD tu votera
-
 :mouais:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien voter..... mais pas gratis !!


tu n'es certainement pas le seul &#224; croire que tu voteras pour gratis, mais il est bien &#233;vident que le Grand Chambellan a mis un place un syst&#232;me astucieux de *MP surtax&#233; (0.99&#8364; la lettre).

*J'en appelle &#224; votre bon sens!


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais il est bien évident que le Grand Chambellan a mis un place un système astucieux de *MP surtaxé (0.99 la lettre).* (...)


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

du chateau margaux, de la fesse ET du poulet (au cas o&#249!!


----------



## joanes (7 Juillet 2006)

Sais pas si c'est du poulet mais veux bien gouter en tout cas...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Et ton cholest&#233;role ?


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juillet 2006)

pour le faire baisser, il mange des cailloux...


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>




C'est la poule au pot du dimanche?


----------



## rezba (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> du chateau margaux, de la fesse ET du poulet (au cas où)!!




C'est du n'importe quoi. Il te reste à peine un fond de Chateau Margaux éventé, les seules fesses que tu ais à proposer sont les tiennes, et ce poulet est élevé en batterie.

Quand je pense que la tortue bleue n'est même pas capable de se rendre compte d'une telle supercherie. Toi, joanes, manger du poulet élevé en batterie ? J'entends déjà la plainte lancinantes de tes ancêtres...

Si vous voulez de la fesse, votez pour moi, j'ai pris Roberto-l'aspirateur à gonzesses dans mon équipe de campagne !
:love:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, ça me fait penser à la série Donjon de Trondheim/Sfar :

Dans tout chateau/donjon qui se respecte, il faut des monstres!!

Bobby, t'es où?


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) et ce poulet est &#233;lev&#233; en batterie. (...)


en plein air, nourri avec amour !!  
_(j'en ai plein d'autres)...... _ 




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) Si vous voulez de la fesse, votez pour moi, j'ai pris Roberto-l'aspirateur &#224; gonzesses dans mon &#233;quipe de campagne !
> :love:


je suis s&#251;r que je peux le d&#233;voyer celui-l&#224; !!.......  
_(avec du poulet de batterie)............_  :love:


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> :love::love:
> 8500W avec un embout suceur.




Houlaaaaa!!! Ca doit arracher ça!!!! :afraid:

Perso, je préfère moins de Watts... la douceur, y a qu'ça! :love:

Pi à cette puissance de 8500 W, ça risque de n'être qu'un one shot, hein... pas de deuxième succion pour la même personne. Circulez, y a plus rien à voir!


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> :love::love:
> * 8500W avec un embout suceur.*
> 
> ...



genre pour grimper aux rideaux de la grande salle d'armes...  :rateau:


----------



## silvio (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour qui me prends-tu ?
> Je suis livré avec variateur aléatoire et improvisateur, sans garantie de résultat c'est plus intéressant.



9 pages plus tard : vous me rappelez qui a proposé du Chateau-Margaux ? N°6 ? : j'ai été conquis par ce programme


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris j'avais lu le début j'ai eu des trucs à faire j'ai la flemme de tout relire mais j'ai vu que Rezba demandait à ce qu'on vote pour lui alors voilà je vote pour lui et si pour cela il faut s'inscrire je désire m'inscrire afin de voter pour lui charge à lui en remerciement (il est toujours très attentionné) de m'expliquer de quoi il s'agit.
> Voilà.
> :love: :love: :love:


Roberto, je crains que l'abus de chemizafleurs de couleurs fluo n'ait eu raison du bon fonctionnement de ta rétine et ait fini par altérer considérablement ta vision des choses... :mouais: 
Fais-moi la faveur de la retirer avant de lire consciencieusement l'ensemble de ce sujet.
Ne vois-tu pas que Rezba nous propose de nettoyer les vitres au moment même où notre maison brûle, Roberto ? 

N'as tu donc plus aucun discernement pour ne pas deviner les sordides intentions cachées derrière ses slogans javelisés ? Regarde bien :






Une fois qu'il sera parvenu à ses fins, il sera trop tard pour regarder en arrière, tu ne le sais que trop  bien...  

Dis-donc, toi qui est de la partie,  je cherche un jeune graphiste frais et compétent pour créer l'étiquette d'un grand cru dont la production avoisine les 52577 bouteilles, peut-être en connais-tu un ?  :love: 




			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> 9 pages plus tard : vous me rappelez qui a proposé du Chateau-Margaux ? N°6 ? : j'ai été conquis par ce programme


Tu m'en vois très honoré !  Et aucune raffarinade - fusse-t-elle déclamée solanellement dans la langue de Shakespeare - ne saurais exprimer avec assez de force la reconnaissance éternelle que je te porte désormais... :love:


----------



## silvio (7 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc, toi qui est de la partie,  je cherche un jeune graphiste frais et compétent pour créer l'étiquette d'un grand cru dont la production avoisine les 52577 bouteilles, peut-être en connais-tu un ?  :love:


c'est plus ça que j'dis : ça c'est du programme : c'est frais, c'est novateur, c'est inspiré !
:love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) Si vous voulez de la fesse, votez pour moi (...)





			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Dis-donc, toi qui est de la partie,  je cherche un jeune graphiste frais et compétent pour créer l'étiquette d'un grand cru dont la production avoisine les 52577 bouteilles, peut-être en connais-tu un ?  :love:


entre les deux mon cur balance........  
_l'expression "le c... entre deux chaises" est donc appropriée par ici......... _ 

pour qui pourrais-je donc bien voter ?!.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> entre les deux mon cur balance........
> _l'expression "le c... entre deux chaises" est donc appropriée par ici......... _
> 
> pour qui pourrais-je donc bien voter ?!.....


Pour moi, c'te question !

Regardez-les, tous ces prometteurs de trucs qu'ils ne pourront jamais vous donner !!!

Moi, tout ce que promet, c'est du sang et des larmes pour qui usurperait ce titre qui me revient de droit.

A vous de voir...


----------



## silvio (7 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> entre les deux mon cur balance........
> _l'expression "le c... entre deux chaises" est donc appropriée par ici......... _
> 
> pour qui pourrais-je donc bien voter ?!.....


Ah Rezba a dit ça ?
Oui effectivement : ça donne à réfléchir ...
Je vais peser le pour et le contre devant une bonne paella vezoulienne
:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Dis-donc le gamerz, c'est un jeu, pas un game.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juillet 2006)

mon bon ponk, sais tu que malgr&#232;s ma filleullation, mon v&#244;te te sera d&#233;finitivement toujours acquis...

mais surtout, continue &#224; nous promettre du sang et des larmes... &#231;a ferait tellement de bien...

"enola gay rulez"


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rejoins-moi aupr&#232;s du chauve &#224; grand col roul&#233; de Rezba !
> Je n'ai pas compris quels sont les avantages ou les enjeux &#224; le soutenir mais mes doutes sont balay&#233;s par une question en forme de conclusion : "Pourquoi pas lui ?"
> :love:



C'est une excellente question &#224; laquelle je r&#233;pondrai sans le moindre d&#233;tour :
La politique familiale pron&#233;e par Monsieur Rezba a toujours eu des r&#233;sultats catastrophiques en terme de paix des(du) m&#233;nage(s).  
Et j'en apporte la preuve :






Quel avenir pour Roberto, sans P&#233;pita ? :afraid: :sick:


----------



## Dory (7 Juillet 2006)

Alors on essaie de soudoyer les honnêtes gens?  

Quelqu'un a compris ce jeu ? Pas moi... pourtant je ne suis pas blonde....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2006)

Ouais pas aussi &#233;lastique qu'un jeans, &#231;a va faire mal.


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

Neumber Sixe powaaaaaa!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2006)

J'apporte, par ce message, mon inconditionnel soutien à N°6 !!!

:love::love::love:


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> J'apporte, par ce message, mon inconditionnel soutien à N°6 !!!
> 
> :love::love::love:




Ahaha ! :love: :love: Leurs ©arottes sont cuites, mes amis !
Les plus rats d'entre nos adversaires seront  bientôt emputées de leur partie caudale, tandis que les coasseurs sans fin devront verser leur baveuse salive dans la marmite où, à gros bouillon d'huile, anntraxh scellera le sort de cette élection. Après quoi, une fois n'est pas coutume, les sorcières mèneront la chasse à grands coups de balais et allumeront d'immenses bûchers.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Je suis encore indecis, qu'allez vous faire exactement pour le petit peuple?


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

N&#176 a dit:


> Ahaha ! :love: :love: Leurs &#169;arottes sont cuites, mes amis !
> Les plus rats d'entre nos adversaires seront  bient&#244;t emput&#233;es de leur partie caudale, tandis que les coasseurs sans fin devront verser leur baveuse salive dans la marmite o&#249;, &#224; gros bouillon d'huile, anntraxh scellera le sort de cette &#233;lection. Apr&#232;s quoi, une fois n'est pas coutume, les sorci&#232;res m&#232;neront la chasse &#224; grands coups de balais et allumeront d'immenses b&#251;chers.


uh ?!...... :mouais:
mollo, sur le Ch&#226;teau Margaux............  


:rateau:


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis encore indecis, qu'allez vous faire exactement pour le petit peuple?



Le pire serait de ne rien faire, de peur de faire trop peu...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Je ne vote donc pas pour toi 








​


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> uh ?!...... :mouais:
> mollo, sur le Château Margaux............



Tout le monde aura compris que ceci s'adressait tout particulièrement à Ed_the_Dead et ses Girouettes !


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> ...Malheureusement (pour moi) un week-end &#224; la mer m'attend...


*Un homme &#224; la mer ! ! !*

*Qu'il y reste ! ! !*

:afraid:


----------



## imimi (7 Juillet 2006)

Bon bah j'ai pas trop le temps de faire une campagne mais je ralie au moins un votant à ma cause en promettant ça :





​
On peut acheter les votants hein c'est bien ça ? ​


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

J'ai trouv&#233; pour qui j'allais voter 

Dis imimi, tu as la m&#234;me en triple ou radieuse


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde aura compris que ceci s'adressait tout particulièrement à Ed_the_Dead et ses Girouettes !


Cher ami, 

Je ne comprends pas ton comportement. Je n'ai jamais eu l'intention de me ralier &#224; ta cause. Je t'en ai fait d'ailleurs la confidence d&#232;s le d&#233;but de ce jeu. Je suis attrist&#233; de constater que tu as recours aux plus vils manipulations pour me faire passer pour ce que je ne suis pas. Il est vrai que j'ai chang&#233; de poulain en cours de campagne &#233;lectorale, en raison d'une trahison du candidat Ponkhead &#224; mon encontre. Je raconterai les d&#233;tails de cette histoire le moment venu, comme je l'ai annonc&#233; hier soir.
Mais vis-&#224;-vis de toi, tout &#224; toujours &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s clair : fairplay et respect.
D&#232;s lors, pourquoi donc cette acharnement indigne du N°6 que j'ai connu???


----------



## Dory (7 Juillet 2006)

> On peut acheter les votants hein c'est bien &#231;a ?



Je ne suis pas &#224; vendre....


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la fesse, il vaut mieux du Château-Margot.


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la fesse, il vaut mieux du Ch&#226;teau-Margot.



Jolie robe, belle cuisse... !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Jolie robe, belle cuisse... !



... sans parler du bouquet


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

J'ai déjà voté mais si vous avez des arguments gastronomico-érotico-ludiques percutants, je peux encore revoir ma position (mouarf!). 

Au contraire de Dory, je suis bel et bien à vendre. Sinon, à quoi bon jouer?


----------



## silvio (7 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; vot&#233; mais si vous avez des arguments gastronomico-&#233;rotico-ludiques percutants, je peux encore revoir ma position (mouarf!).
> 
> Au contraire de Dory, je suis bel et bien &#224; vendre. Sinon, &#224; quoi bon jouer?


 Gamerz !

[mode edit]Darn j'm'a tromp&#233; de supermoquette : la moustache/barbe s&#251;rement !
Je reste sur N&#176;6 donc le programme politique est clair et limpide !
(question : y aura des balais pour tout le monde ?)
[mode edit off]


----------



## Dory (7 Juillet 2006)

> Au contraire de Dory, je suis bel et bien à vendre. Sinon, à quoi bon jouer?



A quel prix?   
Je préfère voter selon ma propre conviction ..et je participe au jeu non?.....


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> A quel prix?
> Je préfère voter selon ma propre conviction ..et je participe au jeu non?.....



Certes, douce Chatte Bottée :rateau: mais la vénalité, tu sais, ça efface tout! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> A quel prix?
> Je préfère voter selon ma propre conviction ..et je participe au jeu non?.....



ce jeu n'a pas de prix, on est là pour s'amuser! 

alors vote pour Ponk-Aide, histoire qu'on y comprenne kekchose lors de la clôture


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Certes, douce Chatte Bottée  mais la vénalité, tu sais, ça efface tout !




Quel gigolo ! Mais bon, désolé de vous décevoir, Luis Prima himself pourrait vous le confirmer : Nobody cares for me !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; vot&#233; mais si vous avez des arguments gastronomico-&#233;rotico-ludiques percutants, je peux encore revoir ma position (mouarf!).
> 
> Au contraire de Dory, je suis bel et bien &#224; vendre. Sinon, &#224; quoi bon jouer?





			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Gamerz !
> 
> [mode edit]Darn j'm'a tromp&#233; de supermoquette : la moustache/barbe s&#251;rement !
> Je reste sur N&#176;6 donc le programme politique est clair et limpide !
> ...


Je m'engage personnellement moi-m&#234;me &#224; offrir &#224; tout sympathisant av&#233;r&#233; de N&#176;6 repas pantagru&#233;lique selon mes modestes talents culinaires (petit sal&#233; aux lentilles, couscous, cassoulet et autres l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;s di&#233;t&#233;tiques&#8230 

Et tourn&#233;e g&#233;n&#233;rale de balais, cel&#224; va de soi !  

Edith : de plus, c'est bien plus &#233;cologique qu'un aspirateur, un balai, &#233;conomie d'&#233;nergie garantie !


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas à vendre....


même pas pour une nouvelle..... paire....... ?!....  


			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> A quel prix?
> Je préfère voter selon ma propre conviction ..et je participe au jeu non?.....


.... toujours pas ?!


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Nobody cares for me !



Va savoir?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Je m'engage personnellement moi-même à offrir à tout sympathisant avéré de N°6 repas pantagruélique selon mes modestes talents culinaires (petit salé aux lentilles, couscous, cassoulet et autres légèretés diététiques)
> 
> Et tournée générale de balais, celà va de soi !
> 
> Edith : de plus, c'est bien plus écologique qu'un aspirateur, un balai, économie d'énergie garantie !



que voila des arguments convaincants  

... et rien ne vaut le travail manuel :rose:


----------



## mado (7 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà voté mais si vous avez des arguments gastronomico-érotico-ludiques percutants, je peux encore revoir ma position (mouarf!).
> 
> Au contraire de Dory, je suis bel et bien à vendre. Sinon, à quoi bon jouer?



J'ai du mal à suivre cette campagne exaltante... Alors quand t'as trouvé le candidat ou la candidate, fais moi signe.

On a un poker à terminer non ?


----------



## silvio (7 Juillet 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Je m'engage personnellement moi-même à offrir à tout sympathisant avéré de N°6 repas pantagruélique selon mes modestes talents culinaires (petit salé aux lentilles, couscous, cassoulet et autres légèretés diététiques)



Banco !


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Indice : l'isoloir pour voter se trouve à gauche de la cheminée de la grande salle avec une peau d'ours et un grand lustre rustique avec des bougies fondues, mais *ne réveille* pas le magicien à barbe jaune qui dort près du tonneau de vin de Loire !!
> _




Je vois que tu as finalement tombé la chemise... cette veste en tweed est magnifique :love:  

Tsss, la Duvel, un vin de Loire ? :rateau:


_PS :Ed, la bienséance m'interdit de répondre à ta provocation en public, mais je ne manquerai pas de te répondre avec un égal fair play dès que vBull me le permettra_ :casse:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as finalement tombé la chemise... cette veste en tweed est magnifique :love:
> 
> Tsss, la Duvel, un vin de Loire ? :rateau:




c'est un magicien belge surnommé TheBigEscroquerie !!


----------



## silvio (7 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as finalement tombé la chemise... cette veste en tweed est magnifique :love:
> 
> Tsss, la Duvel, un vin de Loire ? :rateau:



Sir, j'ai voté pour vous :love:
Touchez ma bosse, Mon Seigneur, elle vous portera chance ... 

(PS : je me contenterai d'un rab de couscous pour me récompenser de ma dévotion)


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à suivre cette campagne exaltante... Alors quand t'as trouvé le candidat ou la candidate, fais moi signe.



Oki. Tu as toujours mon numéro de compte? :love:



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> On a un poker à terminer non ?



C'est à dire que je dois retrouver mon Dollar porte-bonheur qui a roulé sous la table... 

Pi surtout, j'essaye de récupérer une chaussette ou deux parce qu'à la prochaine étape, c'est mon caleçon qui y passe... :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juillet 2006)

KESSKISSPASS??!!

On peut encore se pr&#233;senter ou bien?
J'arrive trop tard?
Chuis &#224; la bourre?
Aux fraises?
A la ramasse?

Non?

Bon, ben si le vote n'est pas clos, je me pr&#233;sente le p'tits poteaux, votez pas pour cette bande de nazes, c'est rien qu'une bande de menteurs d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s, ils feront jamais rien avancer. 

Alors que moi, Bobby de Nountchak, je promets &#224; tous les gentils votants de faire plein d'efforts pour que les sales m&#233;chants modos de ce foreume consid&#232;rent enfin la connerie gratuite comme une richesse, et encouragent le floude avec de l'humour dedans, ainsi que l'ouverture hebdomadaire de fils &#224; coudboules. 
Et en plus je promets de faire des phrases plus courtes. 

C'est jur&#233;.

POUR UN FOREUME ENCORE PLUS CON!!!
VOTE FOR BOBBY!   

Edit :
Et en cadeau de bienvenue, je promets &#224; chacun un joli commentaire de profil public. Et j'inviterai des amis, tiens.


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2006)

Aaaah, enfin un candidat s&#233;rieux !!! 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bobby de Nountchak




enfin un sang bleu  

je vais changer mon vote :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah, enfin un candidat sérieux !!!



Tu penses ! :rateau: Il jurera m'avoir toujours soutenu dès que j'aurai pu lui faire parvenir un LARGE échantillon du cassoulet d'anntraxh   






PS : Roberto, va donc soigner tes clavicules !


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juillet 2006)

Jasez, jasez m&#244;&#244;&#244;sieur Six!

Vous tremblez comme les autres car Bobby'z in da place!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Messieurs les candidats, je vous rappelle quand m&#234;me que nous sommes au bar, et qu'UN SEUL (enfin, UNE SEULE) candidat(E) a propos&#233; &#224; boire pour se faire &#233;lir !!!!

Prenez en de la graine!


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2006)

note pour plus tard : penser &#224; enfermer Bobbynountchak et N°6 avec rezba dans les oubliettes !  


pensez &#224; m'astiquer le squelette de gribouille sinon je vous y laisse faire de vieux os !!


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs les candidats, je vous rappelle quand même que nous sommes au bar, et qu'UN SEUL (enfin, UNE SEULE) candidat(E) a proposé à boire pour se faire élir !!!!
> 
> Prenez en de la graine!



Le bon sens populaire triomphera toujours, Monsieur Nountchak...


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

Je pensais &#224; imimi, avec de la biere, pas &#224; toi, oh pretention , avec ton chateau margaux 

Il faut etre populaire, pas d&#233;mago


----------



## imimi (7 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Messieurs les candidats, je vous rappelle quand même que nous sommes au bar, et qu'UN SEUL (enfin, UNE SEULE) candidat(E) a proposé à boire pour se faire élir !!!!
> 
> Prenez en de la graine!


 
Ezaaaactemeeeenttttt !
Hiiiips !
Preneeeez donc des graiiiines moi j'offfffre des tournéeeees à ceusse qui votent pour moè !
Hipssssss !


----------



## N°6 (7 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ezaaaactemeeeenttttt !
> Hiiiips !
> Preneeeez donc des graiiiines [...]



On nous prends vraiment pour des pigeons ! 





Mais je me f&#233;licite n&#233;anmoins que ce d&#233;bat puisse avoir lieu dans la courtoisie et le respect total des directives du CSA sur le temps de parole... :rateau: Je vous laisse, j'ai &#224; travailler sur d'urgents et &#233;pais dossiers !


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2006)

faudrait peut-&#234;tre lister les candidats, parce que &#231;a part en quenouille....

Qui sont les candidats, exactement?

- Rezba (zetes mal barr&#233;s)
- Ponk-Aid (l&#226;ch&#233; par son principal soutien, l'inf&#226;me Ed_is_dead, qui s'est laiss&#233; corrompre par Rezba)
- Joanes (&#231;a va pas trop swinguer avec une tortue)
- imimi, qui tente de b&#233;n&#233;ficier de l'effet S&#233;gol&#232;ne
et
- le grand Neumber Sixe

Je passe sous silence la tentative de Bobby de Nountchak qui veut caser la Horde dans le chateau.

J'en ai oubli&#233;?


----------



## silvio (7 Juillet 2006)

N&#176 a dit:


> On nous prends vraiment pour des pigeons !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nan des boit-sans-soif !
des trous sans fond (sauf vot' respect)

c'est vrai que si tu veux mon vote, va falloir faire p&#234;ter la caisse de Ch&#226;teau-Margaux 1964 (eXcelllllllante ann&#233;e au demeurant !)
Le couscous et le cassoulet, c'est bien gentil, mais faut les faire descendre !


----------



## Dory (7 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> On nous prends vraiment pour des pigeons !



Gare à la grippe aviaire...quoique un chateau...l'époque ...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juillet 2006)

PONK POWA!!!

vas y mon cochon, toi seul peut nous mener au chaos!

(parce que si tu ne te d&#233;cides pas, je vais devoir reprendre cette place vacante , pour un monde meilleur, sans futur, sans gens, sans rien....)


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je passe sous silence la tentative de Bobby de Nountchak qui veut caser la Horde dans le chateau.




ben v'là aut'chose!!
On veut me baillonner, c'est ça?!

Et la liberté d'expression alors?!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Juillet 2006)

toi, le virus orange, fais gaffe a pas trop coller d'affiche sur le territoire de notre bon ma&#238;tre "PONKHEAD PRESIDENT", sinon, avec ma bande de petits droggies, je vais devoir venir te parler un peu


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

Je vais voter pour

- PonkHead
- N° 6
- Rezba
- Bobby
- Joanes
- iMimi

Je prépare tous les MP, un pour chacun et je les envoie. Promis.

Seulement, je ne sais pas dans quel ordre... et comme c'est le dernier arrivé qui compte... pi que p'tête j'en ferai plusieurs pour le même candidat... enfin, bref, c'est un peu la bouteille à l'encre, hein... Pi faut aussi que je dise pour qui voter à Mado... Ahlala, que de tracas...

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben v'là aut'chose!!
> On veut me baillonner, c'est ça?!
> 
> Et la liberté d'expression alors?!!!





> Signature;
> Pour un foreume encore plus con, vote Bobby!




Trop tard j'ai déjà voté !  :rateau:


----------



## joanes (7 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faudrait peut-être lister les candidats, parce que ça part en quenouille....
> 
> Qui sont les candidats, exactement?
> 
> ...




Merci Yvos je n'en attendais pas moins...:love: :love:.
Je reste à ton service pour tous sévices   


PS : Penser à ne pas désinformer la population, garder en réserve une esquadrille de CRS (je sais c'est pour les avions esquadrille, mais vous savez, si les cons volait etc...)


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> KESSKISSPASS??!!
> ...Et je promets de faire des phrases plus courtes.


Voilà qui change tout.
Enfin un condidat qui a l'intention de respecter notre environnement visuel.
Un peu de tranquillité ne ferait pas de mal.
Mais attendons d'autres saines promesses avant de voter pour bybbytchaktchak.


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui change tout.
> Enfin un condidat qui a l'intention ...blablabla




Mouarf! Je ne sais pas si c'était voulu mais j'adore!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2006)

*CONTRAIREMENT À CERTAINS PIPEAUX FORTS EN BOUCHE, JE N'AI PROMIS QU'UNE SEULE CHOSE!!! ET Y'EN AURA POUR TOUT LE MONDE!!! GARANTI!!! *


----------



## Nobody (7 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voter pour
> 
> - PonkHead
> - N° 6
> ...



Mierda, j'ai oublié le cassoulet de Patoch'.
Je l'ajoute donc à ma liste:

- PonkHead
- N° 6
- Rezba
- Bobby
- Joanes
- iMimi
- Patoch'

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mierda, j'ai oublié le cassoulet de Patoch'.



t'es sensible des tympans ?


----------



## Melounette (7 Juillet 2006)

J'ai tout compris. Quand à voter, c'est pas dit que ça le fasse, j'ai comme un bruit de poulpe mou dans la tête.:rateau: Y aurait possibilité de rappeler la liste des participants, siouplé ? J'hésite un brin.


----------



## joanes (8 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> voter pour bybbytchaktchak.



Mheu non Loustic, c'est Tchack Tchack la Girafe  




			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout compris.
> Y aurait possibilit&#233; de rappeler la liste des participants, sioupl&#233; ? J'h&#233;site un brin.



N'h&#233;sites pas une seconde, vote pour le r&#233;sident du seul Ch&#226;teau qui vaille : celui d'Edmond Dant&#232;s, le magnifique Ch&#226;teau d'If (eau et gaz &#224; tous les soupiraux....&#231;a te plait non?) :love: :love:


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2006)

a chaque SUPER POSTEUR, qui votera pour moi,je fournirai un numero 
de suivi postal de son cadeau ,tout le monde gagne,du premier au dernier
plus d'hesitation ;;.............*VOTEZ *!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> a chaque SUPER POSTEUR, qui votera pour moi,je fournirai un numero
> de suivi postal de son cadeau ,tout le monde gagne,du premier au dernier
> plus d'hesitation ;;.............*VOTEZ *!




c'est quoi, ce cadeau  

c'est en port dû ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2006)

Quoi on peut voter moult fois ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi on peut voter moult fois ???




ben vi :rateau: 



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mierda, j'ai oublié le cassoulet de Patoch'.
> Je l'ajoute donc à ma liste:
> 
> - PonkHead
> ...


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi, ce cadeau
> 
> c'est en port d&#251; ? :rateau:


-
t'inqu&#234;qu&#234;te donc pas , pour toi et quelques autres,
c'est un cru de derriere les fagots


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2006)

> - PonkHead
> - N° 6
> - Rezba
> - Bobby
> ...



Bon... :mouais: 

Alors je vote pour Patoch, entre peuples oprimés faut se soutenir   


_Puis le cassoulet c'est bon  _


----------



## N°6 (8 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Puis le cassoulet c'est bon  _



3 fois par jour, tu en serais vite lass&#233;e, non ? :sick: 

De plus, il faut bien avoir conscience que PATOCHMAN (dont chacun sait qu'il est &#224; l'imagination ce qu'iMax a coutume d'&#234;tre &#224; l'existence... :rateau: ) a honteusement pomp&#233; cette id&#233;e de cassoulet dans un autre programme


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2006)

A toutes fins utiles j'attire votre attention sur le fait que l'AEC aura lieu dans deux mois, et qu'une grande partie des mod&#233;rateurs sera pr&#233;sent pour cet &#233;venement. Il va sans dire que tous les propos electoraux qui se tiennent ici, les promesses de changement(s) et autres posts du type :



			
				Point noir a dit:
			
		

> Alors que moi, Bobby de Nountchak, je promets &#224; tous les gentils votants de faire plein d'efforts pour que les sales m&#233;chants modos de ce foreume consid&#232;rent enfin la connerie gratuite comme une richesse, et encouragent le floude avec de l'humour dedans, ainsi que l'ouverture hebdomadaire de fils &#224; coudboules.


seront pr&#233;sent&#233;s &#224; leurs auteurs qui devront s'en expliquer de vive voix et rendre des comptes.
Pour info, je peux d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; vous annoncer que cette AEC pr&#233;sentera de nouveaux mod&#232;les d'iPod. Actuellement, les prototypes sont en test. Il y a d&#233;j&#224; eu de nombreux essais effectu&#233;s mais h&#233;las la mati&#232;re premi&#232;re, "recrut&#233;e" dans "pr&#233;sentez-vous" n'a pas surv&#233;cue. Enfin, pas assez longtemps pour que ce soit amusant. Nous penchons pour un voltage trop important ou une peinture trop toxique. Nul doute que d'ici septembre ces probl&#232;mes seront r&#233;solus et que le spectacle de danse et de musique offert -entre autres- par Bobby et Ed sera &#224; la hauteur de vos envies.

Nous vous remercions de votre attention. Les places pour observer le spectacle se situant sur un pont au dessus du p&#233;riph&#233;rique (lieu o&#249; seront lach&#233;s avec un bandeau sur les yeux les lecteurs MP3 humains) &#233;tant par principe limit&#233;es, un formulaire de r&#233;servation sera bient&#244;t en ligne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon... :mouais:
> 
> Alors je vote pour Patoch, entre peuples oprimés faut se soutenir



*VINCEREMU!!!* :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2006)

'peut pas voter pour tout le monde ?!.......... 




:love::love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2006)

je pourrais me pr&#233;senter....... .......... pour rajouter au bordel !! 





des dessins suivant vos go&#251;ts, chaque jour dans votre bo&#238;te &#224; &#232;mp&#233; !!..... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> des dessins suivant vos goûts, chaque jour dans votre boîte à èmpé !!..... :love:



*DÉMAGOGIE DE BAS ÉTAGE!!!*


----------



## Dory (8 Juillet 2006)

> des dessins suivant vos goûts, chaque jour dans votre boîte à èmpé !!..... :love:



Pas suffisant..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pas suffisant..



*CERTES... BIEN MOINS NOURRISSANT QU'UN BON CASSOULET...* :love: :love:


----------



## philire (8 Juillet 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon... :mouais:
> 
> Alors je vote pour Patoch, entre peuples oprimés faut se soutenir
> 
> ...


tiens, moi aussi, car voilà* de bons ARGUMENTS*


----------



## Nobody (8 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *CERTES... BIEN MOINS NOURRISSANT QU'UN BON CASSOULET...* :love: :love:



Faut voir...

C'est quoi la recette du cassoulet corse?????

Mmmm???

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la recette du cassoulet corse?????
> 
> Mmmm???
> 
> :love:


*
BEAUCOUP DE TOUT...* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *DÉMAGOGIE DE BAS ÉTAGE!!!*


de toute façon je vais voter pour Bobby !! 









			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pas suffisant..








_plusieurs modèles z'et coloris dispo..... _


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je fournis le même service que Tirhum _en plus cochon_ (...)


Hinhinhin......  
on joue au plus cochon ?!........


----------



## Melounette (8 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, je peux d'ores et déjà vous annoncer que cette AEC présentera de nouveaux modèles d'iPod. Actuellement, les prototypes sont en test. Il y a déjà eu de nombreux essais effectués mais hélas la matière première, "recrutée" dans "présentez-vous" n'a pas survécue. Enfin, pas assez longtemps pour que ce soit amusant. Nous penchons pour un voltage trop important ou une peinture trop toxique. Nul doute que d'ici septembre ces problèmes seront résolus et que le spectacle de danse et de musique offert -entre autres- par Bobby et Ed sera à la hauteur de vos envies.
> 
> Nous vous remercions de votre attention. Les places pour observer le spectacle se situant sur un pont au dessus du périphérique (lieu où seront lachés avec un bandeau sur les yeux les lecteurs MP3 humains) étant par principe limitées, un formulaire de réservation sera bientôt en ligne.


Waoooouh ! Je vote pour Amok.  Ca c'est de la promesse électorale.:love:  Et je veux bien faire exécuteur des basses besognes ou trucmachin là, gni.


----------



## N°6 (8 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *VINCEREMU!!!* :love:




_"Viens chez Raimu..."_  N'importe quoi !   




_Tirhum, au lieu de jouer avec Roberto &#224; mesurer vos plumes respectives, peux-tu me dire o&#249; en est cette &#233;tiquette de Ch&#226;teau-Margaux ? _


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui change tout.
> Enfin un condidat qui a l'intention de respecter notre environnement visuel.
> Un peu de tranquillité ne ferait pas de mal.
> Mais attendons d'autres saines promesses avant de voter pour bybbytchaktchak.


C'est tout à fait compréhensible, mon cher Loustic.

Je tiens cependant à te faire remarquer qu'il y a au moins un an de ça, je t'ai promis solennellement de mettre des accents ou il faut sur les lettres dedans mes mots.
Car ce manque d'accent semblait te gêner...

J'espère que tu as remarqué que depuis je fais gaffe... 

Ce qui prouve bien que je suis du genre à respecter mes promesses, je n'ai qu'une parole, je suis un blork d'honneur (comme Corinne Touzet).


...
Alors que les autres clampins qui se sont présentés...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> on joue au plus cochon ?!........


Houla mais tu ne sais pas comment il est d'ha..... enfin de quoi il est capable ! une fois un de ses mp "imag&#233;" m'a carr&#233;ment bloqu&#233; mon compte, fini ! logout ! j'ai du demander &#224; Benjamin de me virer le mp en question, il est revenu tout rouge. Enfin plus rouge.






« Tourne la page »

J'ai bon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et je veux bien faire exécuteur des basses besognes ou trucmachin là, gni.



Tu ne veux pas briguer le poste de maîtresse du château plutôt ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2006)

Nan, elle saurait pas faire...

Trop de trucs &#224; g&#233;rer, c'est over compliqu&#233;, tout &#231;a...

C'est un truc de mecs.


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2006)

Moi je vote pour Unizu.


Euh, désolée pour cette prise d'indépendance Nobody


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2006)

Le seul capable de nous libérer de la tyrannie du Ponk, tout en nous préservant des promesses fallacieuses de rezba, ainsi que de sa démagogie populiste, c'est le Numéro 6. 

C'est absolument évident. :king:

Quant aux autres candidats, ne me dites pas que nous les avez pris au sérieux, tout de même?...  

Si???...    


Votez pour la liberté et la démocratie, pour l'excellent vin qu'il promet en abondance ou ce que que vous voulez, mais votez pour le numéro 6!  

Le seul candidat sincère, loyal, authentiquement insoumis et réellement incorruptible, le numéro 6!  


Parce que ce n'est pas un numéro, mais un homme liiiiiiibre, votez pour le numéro 6!


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2006)

N°6 est p'tet incorruptible, en tout cas on peut pas en dire autant de human-fly...


----------



## N°6 (8 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> N°6 est p'tet incorruptible, en tout cas on peut pas en dire autant de human-fly...



:mouais: Pourquoi, il a encaissé tes chèques ? 

 human-fly, merci, tu passeras à la cave chercher tes bouteilles !:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> N°6 est p'tet incorruptible, en tout cas on peut pas en dire autant de human-fly...


 Tu te trompes... 
 Le Numéro 6 n'a rien tenté pour me corrompre... 

 Mais je sais reconnaître un candidat valeureux quand j'en vois un... :king:

 Et puis pourquoi tu t'es présenté, toi?... 

 Tu ne peux pas postuler. Tu peux juste pustuler, c'est tout!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai qu'une chose &#224; dire : votez N°6.

Elle est ou la benne &#224; papier pour les bulletins qu'ont pas servi ??


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Pourquoi, il a encaissé tes chèques ?
> 
> human-fly, merci, tu passeras à la cave chercher tes bouteilles !:love:


Je ne bois pas, mais je peux me lancer dans la spéculation, par contre... :love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Houla mais tu ne sais pas comment il est d'ha..... enfin de quoi il est capable ! une fois un de ses mp "imagé" m'a carrément bloqué mon compte, fini ! logout ! j'ai du demander à Benjamin de me virer le mp en question, il est revenu tout rouge. Enfin plus rouge.


mon "imagination" est (_presque_) sans borne........  


bon les z'aut', c'est fini les "messes basses" ?! 


_*" Pour un foreume encore plus con, vote Bobby!  "*_


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juillet 2006)

Tirhum, ou "la voix de la raison".


----------



## Nobody (8 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote pour Unizu.
> 
> 
> Euh, désolée pour cette prise d'indépendance Nobody




Toutes les mêmes. Des promesses, toujours des promesses.
Pfffff... 

:rateau: 

Ca existe, ça, Unizu?


----------



## Nexka (8 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je viens de recevoir la récompense de Patoch' :love: Pas de regret   

Un conseil donc : Votez Patoch'


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... je t'ai promis solennellement de mettre des accents *o&#249;*  il faut sur les lettres dedans mes mots.
> ...depuis je fais gaffe...
> Ce qui prouve bien que je suis du genre &#224; respecter mes promesses, je n'ai qu'une parole, je suis un blork d'honneur (comme Corinne Touzet).
> 
> Alors que les autres clampins qui se sont pr&#233;sent&#233;s...


C'est tout &#224; votre honneur cher bobby.

Mais cette histoire de chambellan est pr&#233;occupante.

Pour &#233;viter toute discrimination, il faudrait voter aussi pour un chamlaiddan.

Par exemple, un archilaid couvert de pustules...


----------



## rezba (8 Juillet 2006)

Y'a vraiment des gens qui vont voter pour Patoch ?
Mais Patoch, il a pas besoin qu'on vote pour lui, il bourre les urnes depuis qu'il est tout petit !


----------



## N°6 (8 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais Patoch, il a pas besoin qu'on vote pour lui, il bourre les urnes depuis qu'il est tout petit !



Quand il ne les plastique pas en criant _*"BOUM sur mes urnes !"*_ aux journalistes...  !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

*réduisons La Fracture Sociale

Pour Le Seul Défenseur Du Petit Peuple Opprimé

Votons Bobby

​*


allez les bleus


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

*IL EST INTERDIT D'INTERDIRE

DÉFENDONS LES DROITS DES QI < 3,2

VOTONS BOBBY*

​




allez les bleus


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous vous remercions de votre attention. Les places pour observer le spectacle se situant sur un pont au dessus du p&#233;riph&#233;rique (lieu o&#249; seront lach&#233;s avec un bandeau sur les yeux les lecteurs MP3 humains) &#233;tant par principe limit&#233;es, un formulaire de r&#233;servation sera bient&#244;t en ligne.


 [Mode = Apr&#232;s la bataille]Enfin une utilisation intelligente du p&#233;riph&#233;rique ! Yeah ! [/Mode Off]

-> Lemmy : les bleus ils &#233;taient pas blancs au d&#233;but hier ? ... et verts sur la fin ... (je sais, je devrais &#233;crire des trucs comme &#231;a ... j'ai honte ...  )

Vive N&#176;6 qui tient ses promesses ! enfin partiellement : on avait pas dit une caisse de Ch&#226;teau-Margaux 1964 ? bon je consid&#232;re &#231;a comme un acompte ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> -> Lemmy : j'ai honte ...  )




tu peux    


*votez bobby*​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Et bien...

Le monde se divise en deux :
Ceux qui votent effectivement
Ceux qui se répandent en intention de vote et en soutient sans faille à leur "héros" mais, en fait, ne votent pas.

Il risque d'y avoir des déceptions au moment du dépouillement du scrutin...

Allez, encore une heure avant la clôture du vote.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba : 7 voix
(joanes, lalouna, roberto, rezba, unizu carn, JeEstAval, queenluccia)

N&#176;6 : 6 voix
(macelene, anthrax, silvio, Human-Fly, supermoquette, yvos)

bobby : 2 voix
(lemmy, tirhum)

aricosec : 1 voix
(nephou)

PonkHead : 3 voix
(pitch'i, nobody, PonkHead)

PATOCHMAN : 3 voix
(PATOCHMAN, Ed_the_Head, philire)

lalouna : 1 voix
(fig.5)

REZBA EST DONC LE PREMIER MAITRE DU CHATEAU !!!!
Il re&#231;oit 5 points.

Rezba, il te faut :
- choisir ton chambellan
- Choisir ton ex&#233;cuteur des basses oeuvres
- distribuer tes 5 points.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Ponk, t'es vraiment un enfoir&#233;. 
Tu es tellement furieux que je sois parti de ta campagne (suite &#224; ta coucherie avec Bobby, que je n'ai pas support&#233 que tu me fais trahir  le grand Rezba!!!!
C'est un scandale. 
Je r&#233;clame r&#233;paration.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

Unizu est un double pseudo  Il y a une faille de taille dans les fondations du ch&#226;teau. Je n'ose imaginer ce qu'on pourrait en faire


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci &#224; tous, y compris &#224; ceux qui ont dispers&#233; leur vote dans des candidatures inutiles.
Je retiens les noms de ceux qui ont fait les cons. Mon ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres saura s'occuper d'eux.
Quant &#224; toi, Ed, veux-tu bien m'envoyer la copie de ton mp de vote ? 


Je vous demande un peu de temps pour nommer l'&#233;quipe et distribuer les points.


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Unizu est un double pseudo  Il y a une faille de taille dans les fondations du château. Je n'ose imaginer ce qu'on pourrait en faire



Est-ce qu'un modo peut nous confirmer ce fait, avec une comparaison d'IP, par exemple ?
Si tel était le cas, nous l'excluerons du jeu!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2006)

*JE PREND LE MAQUIS!!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Je laisse PonkHead le soin de te renvoyer ce message. Mes f&#233;licitations pour cette fantastique victoire, grand Rezba.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'un modo peut nous confirmer ce fait, avec une comparaison d'IP, par exemple ?
> Si tel était le cas, nous l'excluerons du jeu!



Si je puis me permettre, bravo Votre Cleannissime  !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

Merde j'ai oubli&#233; de voter pour plusieurs


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

Oula, j'ai dut manquer une étape moi :mouais: :mouais: 

Il fallait vraiment voter quelque part??    ... Bon désolée Patoch' j'étais réélement pour toi... Mais j'ai rien compris :rose: 

Faut dire j'avais ma soutenance de stage ce matin, donc un peu à l'ouest ce week end :rateau: 

_Ca marche quand même pour le cassoulet?   _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'un modo peut nous confirmer ce fait, avec une comparaison d'IP, par exemple ?
> Si tel était le cas, nous l'excluerons du jeu!



c'est pas moi, m'sieu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> rezba : 7 voix
> (joanes, lalouna, roberto, rezba, unizu carn, JeEstAval, queenluccia)
> 
> N°6 : 6 voix
> ...



je te ferai respectueusement remarquer que j'ai également voté pour aricosec  

après le "bourrage d'urnes" aurions nous droir au "vidage d'urnes"  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je te ferai respectueusement remarquer que j'ai également voté pour aricosec
> 
> après le "bourrage d'urnes" aurions nous droir au "vidage d'urnes"  :mouais:


Et c'est tout aussi respectueusement que je te répondrais que l'on ne peut voter que pour une et une seule personne (le dernier vote en date faisant foi).

Pour les multi-pseudos, je trouve cette pratique honteuse (houhouhou pas bien!), mais n'étant pas modo, je n'ai pu que me fier aux MPs reçus.


----------



## N°6 (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> N°6 : 6 voix
> (macelene, anthrax, silvio, Human-Fly, supermoquette, yvos)


Pile-poil !  :style: Merci ! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> rezba : 7 voix
> (joanes, lalouna, roberto, rezba, unizu carn, JeEstAval, queenluccia)



Bravo !  C'est pitoyable !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

Ouais un peu Floride ce thread


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

Continuez, continuez, faites vos mauvais perdants. &#199;a m'aide &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; comment je distribue les points.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est tout aussi respectueusement que je te répondrais que l'on ne peut voter que pour une et une seule personne (le dernier vote en date faisant foi).



dont acte. 



> mais n'étant pas modo, je n'ai pu que me fier aux MPs reçus.



moi non plus (et heureusement diront certains )


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Continuez, continuez, faites vos mauvais perdants. Ça m'aide à réfléchir à comment je distribue les points.
> :rateau:


Monseigneur,
Ne vous méprenez pas :
N°6 m'a obligé à voter pour lui en m'envoyant des cadeaux qui risquaient de me compromettre vis à vis du fisc 
C'est donc contraint et forcé que j'ai voté pour lui, Sire
Mais depuis le début, c'est votre programme (quel programme ?) qui m'a séduit, votre Honneur !
Alors je le dis avec Force : Gloire à Rezba, Lumière de l'Occident et de Tataouine !
:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Si on dit que le pouvoir corompt,
rezba sera le Pierre Bachelet du chateau,
il sera bon
et saura qui l'a soutenu et qui a fait le beau...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_head a dit:
			
		

> Ponk Head, je suis extr&#234;mement d&#233;&#231;u par ton comportement de ces derniers jour sur le forum. Je ne peux donc plus appuyer ta candidature &#224; l'&#233;lection du ma&#238;tre du chateau. Tes positions sont bien trop &#233;loign&#233;es de mes valeurs. C'est la raison pour laquelle je soutiens d&#233;sormais Rezba pour sa fid&#233;lit&#233; avec mes principes de tol&#233;rance, d&#8217;ouverture et de convivialit&#233;. Mon vote, en cons&#233;quence,  est pour lui.
> Je te remercie.



Je n'ai pas l'habitude de d&#233;voiler en public des messages priv&#233;s mais les circonstances m'y oblige. Gloire &#224; Rezba.


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de dévoiler en public des messages privés mais les circonstances m'y oblige. Gloire à Rezba.



Ma chère "enflure parmi les enflures", ceci n'est pas ton dernier message de vote, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de dévoiler en public des messages privés mais les circonstances m'y oblige. Gloire à Rezba.


Moi non plus, mais ...


			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu refuses obstinément de changer les votes de tous ces nigauds en voix pour ma pomme, PonkHead, sache qu'il est hors de question que je vote pour ce psycho-rigide de rezba comme j'ai eu la faiblesse de le faire au début. Je vote pour Patoch - il n'est pas très malin, le pauvre, il me mangera dans la main !


Les paroles s'envolent, mais les écrits, les écrits, Ed !


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

Pas joli joli, Ed.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ma chère "enflure parmi les enflures", ceci n'est pas ton dernier message de vote, n'est-ce pas ?


Je n'ai vot&#233; qu'une fois. 



> Les paroles s'envolent, mais les &#233;crits, les &#233;crits, Ed



Mais je ne me suis jamais pr&#233;sent&#233;! 
C'est une cabale contre ma personne, je m'insurge.


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

*Rezba 1er, dit "Le Bon", proclame

*

Mon fidèle *Joanes* devient Chambellan du Château.

*PonkHead* sera mon exécuteur des basses uvres. 


PonkHead reçoit 2 points, en prime de motivation.
Queenlucia reçoit 1 point, pour avoir affiché ma bannière de campagne.
Roberto Vendez reçoit 1 point, pour sa campagne émérite en ma faveur.
N°6 reçoit 1 point, par grandeur d'âme et mansuétude.


_Le Chambellan et l'exécuteur des Basses uvres recevront leurs instructions dans la soirée.
Qu'il soit ainsi fait, selon ma volonté.
:king:
_​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Rezba 1er, dit "Le Bon", proclame
> 
> *
> 
> ...


C'est à partir de maintenant que l'on peut commencer les jacqueries


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Qu'il en soit ainsi. J'ai &#233;dit&#233; ma signature. Gloire &#224; toi. 

Et pour preuve de ma bonne foi, je d&#233;clare te donner mon vote EN PUBLIC. 




_Hey, ponk, y'a moyen de changer son vote par mp?  _


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

t'as compris ponkhead, va chercher les bi&#232;res


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as compris ponkhead, va chercher les bières




Aujourd'hui, nous célèbrons.
Bière pour tout le monde, même pour les mécréants.
Inaugurons la nouvelle tireuse de pression, installée dans la salle des réceptions.​ :king:





​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Houp houp houp !

Exécuteur et chambellan sont libres des pouvoirs qui sont les leurs - j'accueillerais donc avec entousiasme toutes _suggestion_ de ta part, ô mon bon maître quant aux points que je vais me faire un plaisir d'enlever...

J'abandonne donc ma tâche de chambellan (par interim) pour remettre ici à mon auguste successeur le tableau des points :
rezba : 5 
PonkHead : 2
joanes : 2
Roberto Vendez : 1
N°6 : 1
Queenlucia : 1


Je rappelle aux votants que j'ai pouvoir pour retirer des points et changer un vote : il serait donc bon de commencer à me flagorner un peu dans le sens du poil...


----------



## joanes (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci mon bon Ponk. Tu as valeureusement servi la cause du ch&#226;teau et je reprend ici ton flambeau haut port&#233; par tes petites mains agiles   


Je rappelle aux futurs votants que c'est moi qui r&#233;cup&#232;re les prochains votes, en toute impartialit&#233;, le cachet de la poste faisant foie


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle aux votants que j'ai pouvoir pour retirer des points et changer un vote : il serait donc bon de commencer à me flagorner un peu dans le sens du poil...




Un rappel bienvenu des règles :​ 

__________________________​ 

*LES RÔLES

Le Maître du Château :
*Il reçoit 5 points
Il nomme le Chambellan et lexécuteur des basses besognes
Il distribue 5 points à sa guise (lui exclu)
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant  mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-même*

Le Chambellan :
*Il reçoit 2 points.
Il fixe léchéance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP)  à la date limite, il publie les votes reçus et, donc, désigne le nouveau maître (quil choisit en cas dégalité de votes).
Il tient à jour le tableau des candidats. 
Il peut annuler le vote dau maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux quil reçoit (hors celui de lexécuteur).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.*

Lexécuteur des basses uvres :
*Il peut retirer jusquà cinq points à dautres (hors le roi et lui-même)
Il peut changer le vote dun participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du chambellan)  il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien sûr le publiera à la fin du tour
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.*

LE DÉROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN

*Le scrutin est ouvert par décision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de début de campagne et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistré peut voter et être candidat.
Les votes sont enregistrés par MP auprès du chambellan.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprimé compte.
Les votes portés sur des joueurs non-candidats, et n'ayant aucun point à leur compteur, sont déclarés nuls.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote. 
__________________________​


----------



## queenlucia (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci "rezba 1er dit Le Bon"......
Heureuse de constater que les promesses ont &#233;t&#233; tenues !!!
M&#234;me si honnetement je n'en ai JAMAIS DOUT&#201; !!! 

A suivre.......


----------



## joanes (10 Juillet 2006)

Bravo, vive le m&#232;tre du Ch&#226;teau.


Nous avons donc d'un unilat&#233;ral commun accord d&#233;clar&#233; que la prochaine campagne d&#233;buterait mardi 11 juillet &#224; 12h pour se terminer le jour de la f&#234;te nationale de notre beau pays (je pr&#233;cise pour les allochtones : la France) &#224; la fin du d&#233;fil&#233; soit &#224; 12h.


Je m'en vais de ce pas vider ma boite &#224; MP afin d'&#234;tre &#224; m&#234;me de recueillir vos votes demain


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2006)

Et si tu commençais par mettre ton calendrier à jour d'abord ?


----------



## joanes (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu commençais par mettre ton calendrier à jour d'abord ?



Hé ho hé, ho, ça va hein


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

Il va de soi que je ne serais pas candidat pour le tour prochain, 
le cumul des mandats dans le temps m'&#233;tant &#233;tranger par principe. 
Je suis par cons&#233;quent ouvert &#224; soutenir celle ou celui d'entre vous 
qui portera les valeurs les plus fid&#232;les &#224; ma renomm&#233;e.

Ma boite &#224; emp&#233; attend vos propositions.
​ :king:​


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2006)

J't'en foutrais des MP...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

Quelle coincidence pile poil quand firefox beta rc1 sort


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Houp houp houp !
> 
> Exécuteur et chambellan sont libres des pouvoirs qui sont les leurs - j'accueillerais donc avec entousiasme toutes _suggestion_ de ta part, ô mon bon maître quant aux points que je vais me faire un plaisir d'enlever...
> 
> ...


Il est indéniable que nous te devons de participer à ce jeu, puisque tu nous l'as fait découvrir.  

Je ne suis toujours pas certain d'avoir tout compris, d'ailleurs... :rateau: Mais participer m'amuse bien!  

Et je reste bien entendu fidèle au candidat dont dépend notre Liberté et le contenu de notre cave à vin, le Numéro 6!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Je suis l'exécuteur des basses oeuvres.

J'exécute, donc - Ed, trois points de moins pour tes multiples traîtrises !


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l'exécuteur des basses oeuvres.
> 
> J'exécute, donc - Ed, trois points de moins pour tes multiples traîtrises !




J'aime mon exécuteur.
:king:​


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un rappel bienvenu des règles :​
> 
> __________________________​
> 
> ...





Ah ben voilà :love: J'ai compris maintenant 

En effet c'est un rappel bienvenu


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J't'en foutrais des MP...




Ma chère pustulence,

Je sais que vous préférez les bouges enfumés aux corespondances lettrées.
Vous comprendrez néanmoins que ma condition actuelle 
m'empêche de vous suivre dans ces culs de basse-fosse 
où je risquerais le traquenard.
Je veux bien boire un verre, mais en terrasse, sur un belvédère.
:king:​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Chers amis du chateau.
Puisque les r&#232;gles vous sont d&#233;sormais claires et que le jeu est lanc&#233;, je vous en propose la seconde partie - les r&#232;gles additionnelles, destin&#233;es &#224; &#233;quilibrer un peu le pouvoir du ma&#238;tre et, surtout, &#224; aider &#224; se mettre en place de v&#233;ritables programmes pour les futurs ma&#238;tres.

Donc : 

R&#232;gles additionnelles :

Le leader de l&#8217;opposition
C&#8217;est le second en terme de vote.
Il re&#231;oit trois points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (tout candidat qui se r&#233;clame (par MP au pr&#232;s du chambellan) de l&#8217;opposition apporte ses voix au leader de l&#8217;opposition)

Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;
C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes (en cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour)
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule tous les votes re&#231;us par le chambellan avant la bombe et enl&#232;ve 1 point &#224; tous les votants ayant vot&#233; avant la bombe. Bien entendu, son vote ne compte alors pas et il ne peut &#234;tre &#233;lu ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.

Changer une r&#232;gle :
On peut changer/ajouter/supprimer un des pouvoirs d&#8217;un des cinq r&#244;les.
La proposition peut venir : du ma&#238;tre, du chambellan, du leader de l&#8217;opposition (chacun a le droit &#224; une proposition par tour)
Elle doit &#234;tre vot&#233;e.
Votants : le ma&#238;tre, le chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, les trois premiers votants parmis les autres (sauf le terroriste qui n&#8217;as pas le droit de vote l&#233;gislatif)
Proposition et vote doivent &#234;tre faits en public (pas de MP cette fois) 


Valables &#224; partir du second tour (promis, c'est tout, pas de troisi&#232;me partie des r&#232;gles)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

Ponk, je ne peux que te remercier pour ces nouvelles r&#232;gles. 
Je me pr&#233;sente donc. NE VOTEZ PAS POUR MOI.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2006)

Comment je vais attendre pour me pr&#233;senter bien en dernier...  

GNIARK!!  

EDIT :
Ah merde, j'avais pas pig&#233;, je viens de comprendre avec le post de Ed( la teuhon pour oim). 
Continuez, j'ai rien dit...


----------



## Nexka (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Chers amis du chateau.
> Puisque les règles vous sont désormais claires



Ah bon?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ponk, je ne peux que te remercier pour ces nouvelles r&#232;gles.
> Je me pr&#233;sente donc. NE VOTEZ PAS POUR MOI.


Toi, tu sens l'apprenti terroriste &#224; plein nez...






(j'ai quand m&#234;me fait une toute petite modif dans la r&#232;gle du terroriste...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu sens l'apprenti terroriste &#224; plein nez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, tout &#224; fait.
 Comme d'habitude, et contrairement aux rumeurs que toi et Rezba le fourbe &#234;tes en train de r&#233;pandre sur mon nom, je dis ce que je fais et fais ce que je dis.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> je dis ce que je fais et fais ce que je dis.



A savoir :

Des conneries.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A savoir :
> 
> Des conneries.


Tu es mon mod&#232;le.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A savoir :
> 
> Des conneries.


laisse, bobby, laisse...

Ed est ici le bienvenu, car il se lave au savon (heurk heurk heurk)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Comment je vais attendre pour me pr&#233;senter bien en dernier...
> 
> GNIARK!!
> 
> ...





			
				Ed_the_head a dit:
			
		

> je dis ce que je fais et fais ce que je dis.





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> A savoir :
> 
> Des conneries.



Nan, rien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2006)

Pour &#234;tre m&#233;ga propre... (le savon) 


Mais il a quand m&#234;me oubli&#233; une pr&#233;cision dans son pr&#233;c&#233;dent post : 
Ed, je ne suis pas QUE ton mod&#232;le, je sais bien que je suis votre mod&#232;le &#224; tous. 

Votez pour moi, donc...


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Chers amis du chateau.
> Puisque les r&#232;gles vous sont d&#233;sormais claires et que le jeu est lanc&#233;, je vous en propose la seconde partie - les r&#232;gles additionnelles, destin&#233;es &#224; &#233;quilibrer un peu le pouvoir du ma&#238;tre et, surtout, &#224; aider &#224; se mettre en place de v&#233;ritables programmes pour les futurs ma&#238;tres.
> 
> Donc :
> ...




Voil&#224; une bonne r&#232;gle additionnelle dans l'esprit.
Nonobstant, je propose deux modifications :

- 3 points, c'est trop. Le leader de l'opposition ne recevra que deux points.
- les candidats qui se f&#233;d&#232;reront "en douce", trompant leurs &#233;lecteurs, se verront retirer 1 point.
Sinon, c'est un r&#233;gime des appartenances, auquel nous allons assister.
​Et un ajout :

*La majorit&#233;.*
De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que l'opposition peut se f&#233;d&#233;rer, la majorit&#233; peut agg&#233;ger des composantes. Tout candidat peut donc se d&#233;clarer de la majorit&#233;, et agr&#233;ger ses votes. La dynamique &#233;lectorale doit &#234;tre sym&#233;trique.


​ 



> *Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;*
> C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes (en cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour)
> Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule tous les votes re&#231;us par le chambellan avant la bombe et enl&#232;ve 1 point &#224; tous les votants ayant vot&#233; avant la bombe. Bien entendu, son vote ne compte alors pas et il ne peut &#234;tre &#233;lu ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.




Je reconnais la patte perverse de mon ex&#233;cuteur. Soit. N&#233;anmoins, l&#224; encore, deux modifications :​ 
*Ceux qui ont vot&#233; avant la bombe *ne se voient pas enlever 1 point, mais ils *ne  peuvent plus  voter*. Sinon, c'est la  porte ouverte &#224; toutes les fen&#234;tres.
*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne peut &#234;tre candidat le tour d'apr&#232;s. Il ne peut non plus &#234;tre chambellan les deux tours suivants.*



> Changer une r&#232;gle :
> On peut changer/ajouter/supprimer un des pouvoirs d&#8217;un des cinq r&#244;les.
> La proposition peut venir : du ma&#238;tre, du chambellan, du leader de l&#8217;opposition (chacun a le droit &#224; une proposition par tour)
> Elle doit &#234;tre vot&#233;e.
> ...



Voil&#224; ma proposition, destin&#233;e &#224; r&#233;&#233;quilibrer les pouvoirs au  sein du triumvirat.​ 
*Le vote du  maitre ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession. *
 

Votons donc. 
Je promulguerai ensuite, et r&#233;capitulerai les r&#232;gles.
:king:
​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

OK pour moi pour les modifications proposées.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Juillet 2006)

Si les dirigeants commencent &#224; changer les r&#232;gles, o&#249; va le petit peuple 

Ah, c'est du propre, a peine &#233;lu, voila qu'ils s'accrochent au (semblant de) pouvoir... 

J'appelle au Boycott imm&#233;diat et ind&#233;fini tant que ces dirigeants fourbes et autoritaires n'auront pas pli&#233;s


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si les dirigeants commencent à changer les règles, où va le petit peuple



C'est dans leur nature même ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *La majorité.*
> De la même façon que l'opposition peut se fédérer, la majorité peut aggéger des composantes. Tout candidat peut donc se déclarer de la majorité, et agréger ses votes. La dynamique électorale doit être symétrique.
> 
> 
> ​



Ce qui permet, au passage, de contourner la règle qui dit que le maître ne peut voter pour lui : il lui suffit de voter pour un autre qui se rattache ensuite à sa majorité...

C'est malin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Votons donc.
> Je promulguerai ensuite, et r&#233;capitulerai les r&#232;gles.
> :king:
> ​



C'est clair qu'il va falloir r&#233;capituler Votre Cleanissime parce que les couloirs sont glissants  Au niveau du petit peuple &#231;a semble patauger sinon d&#233;raper. On se croirait dans docqu&#233;ville interville


----------



## rezba (10 Juillet 2006)

Avant de récapituler, il serait urgent que mes vils sujets incultes lisent le fil, 
et que le leader de l'opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers qui le voudront, donnent leur avis.
Pour penser en mode automatique, il y a du monde. 
Mais pour lire et réfléchir, c'est le désert des neurones, ce château.
:rateau:
:king:​


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avant de récapituler, il serait urgent que mes vils sujets incultes lisent le fil,
> et que le leader de l'opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers qui le voudront, donnent leur avis.
> Pour penser en mode automatique, il y a du monde.
> Mais pour lire et réfléchir, c'est le désert des neurones, ce château.
> ...


Hein ?


----------



## joanes (10 Juillet 2006)

Faisant une confiance immodérée au Maître du Castel je vote pour la modification des quelques règles qui nous permettront d'avoir plus chaud encore sous nos casques.  




PS : on peut pas faire un cluedo plutôt? Une bataille? Les billes? La roulette savoyarde? L'écartée Suisse? Le petit pont Belge?


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour lire et réfléchir, c'est le désert des neurones, ce château.
> :rateau:
> :king:​


Pas étonnant !

Avec un maître, un chambellan, un exécuteur pareils !

L'exemple vient de haut !

:afraid:


----------



## N°6 (10 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour chez vous ! 





C'est affaibli, et triste, mais plus que jamais d&#233;termin&#233;, que je viens m'exprimer devant vous en tant que leader de l'opposition.

Mes chers amis, comme chacun d'entre vous a pu le soup&#231;onner, ce vote a &#233;t&#233; &#233;maill&#233; d'irr&#233;gularit&#233;s flagrantes, ayant pour cons&#233;quence l'&#233;lection de Rezba 1er (dit aussi "le pitoyable") qui s'est bien &#233;videmment empress&#233; de nommer deux de ses "adversaires" aux plus hautes fonctions.

Dans l'espoir d'&#233;viter la r&#233;pression barbare et sanglante qui s'abattrait inmanquablement sur les partisans de l'opposition, je renonce pour l'instant &#224; diffuser publiquement  certains documents en ma possession. Sachez simplement qu'ils suffiraient &#224; faire voler le pouvoir en &#233;clats en prouvant de mani&#232;re irr&#233;futable son implication dans le trucage de ce vote, ainsi que dans d'autres affaires...


En &#233;change, et au nom de tous les sympathisants de la cause num&#233;roviticole, je demande que les points suivants soient adopt&#233;es sans discussion et de fa&#231;on imm&#233;diate : 

a) C'est trois points ou rien !  
b) &#201;lections anticip&#233;es au jeudi 13 juillet : la Chambell&#226;nerie (dont les MP's de menaces n'&#233;tonneront personne) &#233;tant fortement soup&#231;onn&#233;e de vouloir influencer l'orientation du scrutin de fa&#231;on "tortueuse", en ayant choisi une date particuli&#232;rement propice aux d&#233;ploiement massif de forces militaires.  
c) Tout votant devra &#234;tre &#226;g&#233; de plus de 50 posts et s'inscrire sur les listes &#233;lectorales avant d'acc&#233;der pour la premi&#232;re fois &#224; l'isoloir. :rateau: 


J'ajoute enfin, que le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau se trompe lourdement, s'il croit pouvoir b&#226;illonner l'opposition au moyen du ridicule point qu'il a cru habile de lui offrir.
Je m'engage d'ailleurs ici-m&#234;me, &#224; redistribuer ce point d&#232;s l'issue du prochain scrutin, au premier candidat &#224; se f&#233;d&#233;rer en notre faveur.

Tous ensemble, nous r&#233;ussirons &#224; mettre les tyrans dans les douves !​
Vive la Libert&#233; ! Vive la R&#233;publique ! Vive le Ch&#226;teau-Margaux !​


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Vive le Ch&#226;teau-Margaux !​


Bravo !

Hic !

Il a tr&#232;s bien parl&#233; !

Hic !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2006)

&#8211; Mais, sucer c'est tromper ? 
&#8211; Ah.
&#8211; Tous derri&#232;re N°6 !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bon, si je comprends bien, mon candidat est désormais officiellement leader de l'opposition!    

 Et si je fais partie des trois premiers à se prononcer, je peux voter au sujet des modifications des règles, crois-je... 

 Si c'est ça, je vote en faveur des modifications des règles proposées par le Numéro 6, dans l'espoir que cela lui permettra de prendre le pouvoir.  



 Si vous êtes convaincu par la prestation du Numéro 6, votez pour lui, parce qu'il le mérite!  

 Si vous êtes en désaccord avec le Numéro 6, ou que vous voulez lui jouer un sale tour, votez pour lui!  Une fois investi d'un pouvoir dont il ne saura que faire, il se trouvera plongé dans un embarras considérable qui vous ravira!  


 Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, 

 Vote for 6 !!!    








 Il va de soi que s'il faut un candidat pour fédérer je ne sais quoi qui pourrait servir la cause du Numéro 6, je propose mes services si j'ai le profil requis...  

  Vote for 6 !!!    

   Vote for 6 !!!    

    Vote for 6 !!!


----------



## joanes (10 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !
> 
> blablablablablabla
> 
> Tous ensemble, nous réussirons à mettre les démagogues dans les douves !





C'es beau de s'incliner comme ça quand on est bon perdant.  

En tant que Chambeléllant du Castel je te réserverai, comme tu le sais, une place de choix.


----------



## unizu carn (10 Juillet 2006)

La monarchie constitutionnelle, m&#234;me &#233;clair&#233;e, est un pis-aller.
Mais je la pr&#233;f&#232;re &#224; une r&#233;publique censitaire et donc corrompue.
Je vote pour les modifications propos&#233;es par le bon ma&#238;tre.
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

Monsieur 6 vous avez commencé la campagne avant l'ouverture des hostilités demain midi, enfin si j'ai bien tout suivi


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Blablabla.../...Pour penser en mode automatique, il y a du monde.
> Mais pour lire et réfléchir, c'est le désert des neurones, ce château.​




C'est bien de reconnaitre ses propres faiblesses...

​


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2006)

unizu carn a dit:
			
		

> La monarchie constitutionnelle, même éclairée, est un pis-aller.
> Mais je la préfère à une république censitaire et donc corrompue.
> Je vote pour les modifications proposées par le bon maître.
> :love:



Pitin, quand je vois ça, je ne peux que m'écrier:
"Gédéon, revieeeeeeeeeeeeens!!!!!"

:rateau:


----------



## N°6 (10 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur 6 vous avez commenc&#233; la campagne avant l'ouverture des hostilit&#233;s demain midi, enfin si j'ai bien tout suivi



C'est une r&#233;action aux r&#233;sultats et un pr&#233;alable &#224; l'annonce officielle de ma candidature...  
En cas de refus, je fais la bise &#224; PATOCH et on fait tout p&#233;ter ! :love: :casse:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Juillet 2006)

Vas-y nobody!!

Pourris lui sa sale gueule!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2006)

N&#176 a dit:


> C'est une r&#233;action aux r&#233;sultats et un pr&#233;alable &#224; l'annonce officielle de ma candidature...
> En cas de refus, je fais la bise &#224; PATOCH et on fait tout p&#233;ter ! :love: :casse:



 &#199;a se d&#233;goupille un Patoch ? :affraid:


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Juillet 2006)

Bon on vote comment là? et pour qui? j'y comprends rien, je suis nouvelle, quelqu'un m'explique???

veux jouer aussi!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y nobody!!
> 
> Pourris lui sa sale gueule!!



Ouais! Nous, on s'oppose aussi à l'opposition. 

Et si sont pas contents, c'est le même prix! 
:rateau:

On va pas se laisser emmerder par un soi-disant maitre d'un château fantôme incapable de gouverner sans demander de l'aide à l'opposition et sans tenter dès les premiers jours de corrompre le tout-venant.

Ah ça ira ça ira ça ira...

Allez, hop! tout le monde retire sa culotte!!!


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2006)

Compte tenu des températures ambiantes, argument marketing percutant monsieur Nobody.



Bon, c'est un peu la triche pour le poker néanmoins


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Compte tenu des températures ambiantes, argument marketing percutant monsieur Nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, c'est un peu la triche pour le poker néanmoins



Tiens, la lâcheuse. Madame je-promets-et-je-tiens-pas. Pensez-vous réellement, médèèèème, qu'il soit opportun de revenir ici parler de poker alors que d'autres, fidèles à leurs idéaux, montent au créneau, assoifés de liberté et de têtes coupées?
Mmmmm... ???   :mouais:












C'est à toi la donne, non?
 :love:


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2006)

J'suis plus fidèle à rien (ça rapporte que des emmerdes ), je monte mais généralement pas sur des créneaux (j'aime le confort, l'âge sûrement), assoiffée oui, mais la liberté me saoûle plus assez, quant aux têtes, tu me donnes le reste du corps ? 





Combien de cartes ? :love:


----------



## katelijn (10 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> m&#233;d&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;me, :love:




Et tu crois que a part des Belges quelqu'un t'as compris?


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2006)

tout ceci ne serait...
qu'un ch&#226;teau de cartes ?!......... 





_jeu truqu&#233; et cartes "marqu&#233;es" ?!........_.


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juillet 2006)

Si vous voulez que Rezba reste au ch&#226;teau, tapez 1
Si vous voulez que N&#176;6 reste au ch&#226;teau, tapez 2


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

On peut voter sans avoir des points.
Mais on peut pas voter pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de point ?
 ...

elle est où cette liste électorale ?
qui dit si la proposition de N°6 est retenue ? Le Chambellan ? Le maître du château ?

Il est où le CSA qui comptabilise les temps de paroles ?



keskispass ?


----------



## Nobody (10 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que a part des Belges quelqu'un t'as compris?



C'est une mani&#232;re de faire le tri. Le bon grain d'un c&#244;t&#233;, l'ivraie de l'autre.

:rateau: 





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> tu me donnes le reste du corps ?




Demande &#224; Melounette, c'est elle qui l'a eu en dernier.

 







			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Combien de cartes ? :love:


Mon Dieu, je pense qu'une seule suffira.


----------



## katelijn (11 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est une mani&#232;re de faire le tri. Le bon grain d'un c&#244;t&#233;, l'ivraie de l'autre.
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


----------



## queenlucia (11 Juillet 2006)

PPPFFFFFFFF............
C'est super de se retrouver ici quand on est une newbe !!
Voilà moi j'ai un point et je sais pas bien quoi en faire encore ! 

Mais comment faire pour pas gacher......
Le vendre ??
Le donner ??
Me présenter à l'élection ??? 
Me rallier à un mouvement établi???
PPPFFFFFF............. 
C'est compliqué tout ça tiens !! 

Donc si quelqu'un a une idée GÉNIALE à me proposer, je suis preneuse !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Rezba 1er, dit "Le Bon", proclame
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*SACRÉ PUT'1 DE NOM DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE!!!!!! JE M'EN VAIS TE SOIGNER TA BANDE DE PINES D'HUITRES À GRAND COUP DE CASSOULET!!!! QUE DISPARAISSE LA JOIE!!! QUE PÉRISSE LE MONDE!!!! QUE VOUS DÉMANGE LE FION!!! ROYAUTÉ DE FANTOCHES INVERTIS!!!!*


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> PPPFFFFFFFF............
> C'est super de se retrouver ici quand on est une newbe !!
> Voilà moi j'ai un point et je sais pas bien quoi en faire encore !
> 
> ...


 Moi, je la trouve marrante, la nouvelle modératrice du Bar.


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur 6 vous avez commencé la campagne avant l'ouverture des hostilités demain midi, enfin si j'ai bien tout suivi




C'est exact. Les représailles seront terribles.  





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> J'suis plus fidèle à rien (ça rapporte que des emmerdes ), je monte mais généralement pas sur des créneaux (j'aime le confort, l'âge sûrement), assoiffée oui, mais la liberté me saoûle plus assez, quant aux têtes, tu me donnes le reste du corps ?
> 
> Combien de cartes ? :love:




Ah quand même     :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2006)

Pas de créneaux je te dis !


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> Donc si quelqu'un a une idée GÉNIALE à me proposer, je suis preneuse !!!




Option 1 : Rester bien au chaud entre le bonze et le grognon.
Option 2 : Tenter l'aventure seule et se prendre des gnons.

Et arrête d'écrire en vert, chérie. J'ai cru qu'un modo venait perturber le jeu.



A part ça, je suis de bonne humeur ce matin.
Je vois que chacun est venu faire ces besoins dans la cour, bravo.
Et je ne parle pas du bobby qui fait un jeu de piste dans les catacombes...
Je fais ma toilette, je me fais lutiner, je réunis ma doublette, et je proclame les nouvelles règles.
D'ici là, l'opposition peut continuer à dire n'importe quoi, ça égaye la basse-cour.
:king:
​


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

Dites chef pourriez pas dire au mec des RH que le salaire de juin se verse en juin ?

Merci, votre dévoué.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, PATOCHMAN propose un programme tout en récurage de fions par l'entremise de cassoulets frelatés.

Quel programme !





Petit appartés aux votants : je ne suis plus chambellan, il est inutile de m'envoyer vos votes par MP, ils ne seront pas pris en compte (d'autant qu ela campagne officielle n'a pas encore commencé et que nous ne savons pas qui est candidat...)*


* Par charité, je ne dirais pas de qui il s'agit, mais il se reconnaîtra...


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites chef pourriez pas dire au mec des RH que le salaire de juin se verse en juin ?
> 
> Merci, votre dévoué.



Je viens juste de lui faire comprendre que c'était bien quand le salaire de décembre était versé en juillet...


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

Je rappelle &#224; l'aimable assistance que les candidatures ainsi que les votes seront recueillis par mes soins, d&#232;s midi, de ce jour de l'an de gr&#226;ce 2006.



Petite mise au point avant le d&#233;but de la campagne :

_les points :_
rezba : 5 
PonkHead : 2
joanes : 2
Roberto Vendez : 1
N°6 : 1
Queenlucia : 1
Ed the head : - 3


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

A l'aube de notre prochaine campagne officielle, 
 qui s'ouvre ce jour &#224; douze heures pr&#233;cises,  
 Moi, Rezba 1er, dit Le Bon,  Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, 
 proclame les nouvelles r&#232;gles, au vu de l'exercice du pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.​ 


________________

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le *Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau* est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points. 
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

Un tour de jeu commence juste apr&#232;s l'&#233;lection du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, et se termine par l'election d'un nouveau Ma&#238;tre. Le tour de jeu peut comprendre plusieurs phases : c&#233;l&#233;bration et journ&#233;es de gr&#226;ce, conseil l&#233;gislatif, campagne officielle, scrutin, proclamation des r&#233;sultats. L'organisation de chaque campagne est laiss&#233;e &#224; l'appr&#233;ciation du Chambellan.


*LES R&#212;LES*

*Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :*

Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant &#8211; mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession. 


*Le Chambellan :*

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (voir l'Union fait la force)

*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*

C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes. En cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule tous les votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour. 
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne peut &#234;tre candidat le tour d'apr&#232;s. Il ne peut non plus &#234;tre chambellan les deux tours suivants.

*L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.
Tout joueur poss&#233;dant au moins un point est r&#233;put&#233; &#234;tre candidat.
Les joueurs n'ayant pas de point doivent faire acte de candidature publique.
Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
Les votes port&#233;s sur des joueurs non-candidats, et n'ayant aucun point &#224; leur compteur, sont d&#233;clar&#233;s nuls.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

*Honneur et Doigt&#233;

* Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Le Ma&#238;tre promulgue les nouvelles r&#232;gles avant le d&#233;but de la nouvelle campagne officielle.


________________​ 

Qu'il soit ainsi fait, selon ma volont&#233;.
:king:​


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

La campagne est lancée.
Allez-y jetez vous...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> La campagne est lancée.
> Allez-y jetez vous...


 Je viens de voter pour *un candidat officieux et presque officiel*... 
Candidat à la campagne duquel je participe de mon mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> La campagne est lancée.
> Allez-y jetez vous...



à voté


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *à* voté



 Un candidat aux fonctions de maître qui ne maîtrise pas les accents, ce n'est pas sérieux.
Un électeur qui vote en râlant, c'est désolant.
​


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

Tout ces votes c'est bien joli, mais qui est candidat???
Pour le moment personne - de nouveau - ne s'est d&#233;clar&#233;....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

Quiconque poss&#232;de des points est consid&#233;r&#233; comme candidat nan ? 

&#201;dith : ah ben cool, on va boire une bi&#232;re alors ? 

&#201;dith 2 : je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais plut&#244;t une pilsner bien fra&#238;che pliz


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quiconque possède des points est considéré comme candidat nan ?



Oui, certes, mais moi aussi j'édite mes messages


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un candidat aux fonctions de maître qui ne maîtrise pas les accents, ce n'est pas sérieux.
> Un électeur qui vote en râlant, c'est désolant.
> ​




ne pas faire la différence entre un élu (potentiel) et un électeur, je n'aurai qu'un mot: navrant


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tout ces votes c'est bien joli, mais qui est candidat???
> Pour le moment personne - de nouveau - ne s'est déclaré....




C'est vrai.

Or : 

 Tout joueur possédant au moins un point est réputé être candidat.
 Les joueurs n'ayant pas de point doivent faire acte de candidature publique.

Ne sont donc pour le moment candidats, au titre de leur capital de points :

 joanes
 N°6
 PonkHead
 Queenlucia
 Roberto Vendez


Considérant que :

 Les votes portés sur des joueurs non-candidats, et n'ayant aucun point à leur compteur, sont déclarés nuls.

Tout vote émis d'ores et déja pour un autre candidat est considéré comme nul, monsieur le Chambellan ?


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ne pas faire la différence entre un élu (potentiel) et un électeur, je n'aurai qu'un mot: navrant




 C'est pire que je ne le pensais. Il ne vote même pas pour lui, 
il vote pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas encore candidat !

​


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai.
> 
> Or :
> 
> ...




Je plussoie cher Ma&#238;tre.
Ainsi, les votes re&#231;us avant l'heure ne sont pas pris en compte, de m&#234;me que ceux &#233;mis en faveur d'un candidat ne s'&#233;tant pas d&#233;clar&#233; et ce, m&#234;me si ledit futur candidat s'agite depuis fort longtemps....


----------



## queenlucia (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Option 1 : Rester bien au chaud entre le bonze et le grognon.
> Option 2 : Tenter l'aventure seule et se prendre des gnons.
> 
> Et arrête d'écrire en vert, chérie. J'ai cru qu'un modo venait perturber le jeu.




​ *Désolée pour le vert..... j'ai pas fait essssprès  !!
Sinon, je choisi l'option 1 bien évidement !!!! 
Même si finalement, prendre des gnons, aurait pu me faire rire ! 

Que le meilleur gagne....... :king:*


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie cher Ma&#238;tre.
> Ainsi, les votes re&#231;us avant l'heure ne sont pas pris en compte, de m&#234;me que ceux &#233;mis en faveur d'un candidat ne s'&#233;tant pas d&#233;clar&#233; et ce, m&#234;me si ledit futur candidat s'agite depuis fort longtemps....


OK.
Donc, j'attends que *mon candidat agit&#233;* fasse &#224; nouveau acte de candidature, cette fois-ci de fa&#231;on officielle et dans les temps, pour renouveler mon vote en sa faveur par mp aupr&#232;s de qui de droit...  

Je pense qu'il doit pr&#233;parer son entr&#233;e en campagne quelque part dans son quartier g&#233;n&#233;ral secret!... 





[Edith apr&#232;s r&#233;flexion]

En fait, non, il a d&#233;j&#224; un point, et en tant que tel est d&#233;j&#224; potentiellement candidat, si j'ai bien compris.  Donc, il me semble que je pouvais envoyer mon vote par mp d&#232;s le d&#233;but de la campagne, soit d&#232;s 12h pile, m&#234;me si le Num&#233;ro 6 n'a pas encore officiellement lanc&#233; sa campagne. 

[/Edith apr&#232;s r&#233;flexion]


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> *Désolée pour le vert..... j'ai pas fait essssprès  !!
> Sinon, je choisi l'option 1 bien évidement !!!!
> Même si finalement, prendre des gnons, aurait pu me faire rire !
> 
> Que le meilleur gagne....... :king:*



Ahhhhhhhhhh mais non !  tu as un point donc est candidate, de plus je viens de voter pour toi alors pas tant de quoi-comment, mainant c'est départ !


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

Ah ! Une femme dans la course pour me succéder. Ce serait un grand honneur.
:king:​


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> OK.
> Donc, j'attends que *mon candidat agit&#233;* fasse &#224; nouveau acte de candidature, cette fois-ci de fa&#231;on officielle et dans les temps, pour renouveler mon vote en sa faveur par mp aupr&#232;s de qui de droit...
> 
> Je pense qu'il doit pr&#233;parer son entr&#233;e en campagne quelque part dans son quartier g&#233;n&#233;ral secret!...
> ...




Tr&#232;s cher Vol Humain, le candidat dont il est fait mention plus haut ci dessus n'est pas celui pour lequel - toi aussi   - tu t'agites, mais un autre, non moins agit&#233; qui met ses pustules partout  


SM : Va pour la Pilz bien fra&#238;che


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Je fais acte de décandidature.

Et je soutiens queenlucia, future "maîtresse du chateau" et continuatrice spirituelle des oeuvres du maître actuel, le bon rezba.

Si queenlucia reçoit l'autocollant de leadeuse de la majorité, je serais heureux de lui apporter les voix s'étant portées sur moi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Une femme dans la course pour me succ&#233;der. Ce serait un grand honneur.
> :king:​


Sacr&#233; Rezba 1er le Bon !!! :rateau:

Ou plut&#244;t Rezba 1er le Truand - et peut &#234;tre la Brute selon le sort qui  me sera r&#233;serv&#233; apr&#232;s ce message 

Tu as d&#233;j&#224; pris l'engagement public de c&#233;der ta place &#224; Mado apr&#232;s avoir pos&#233; les bases d'un pouvoir (pr&#233;tendument) h&#244;nnete (sic) 

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

oui bon &#231;a tient pas d'bout vos d&#233;clarations de qui est candidat ou pas :

si je reprend le r&#233;sultat d'la liste du premier tour avec Ponk-Aid 
****


			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> rezba : 7 voix
> (joanes, lalouna, roberto, rezba, unizu carn, JeEstAval, queenluccia)
> 
> N&#176;6 : 6 voix
> ...



*****

Mr. fig.5  a vot&#233; pour moi, alors que je n'avais m&#234;me pas fait d'campagne 
 
me suis juste manifest&#233;e parce ke j'avais rien compris 
par ailleurs y'en a p'tre d'autres qui n'avaient pas fait d'campagne et 
malgr&#233; tout ils font partie de c'te liste... 

bref, si &#231;a change &#224; chaque tour on est pas sorti de l'auberge! 

je remercie au passage le bon :king: Rezba pour sa g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; 
ainsi que ses explications sont bien plus claires, 
bien que l&#224; j'reste koik


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> oui bon ça tient pas d'bout vos déclarations de qui est candidat ou pas :
> 
> si je reprend le résultat d'la liste du premier tour avec Ponk-Aid
> ****
> ...



C'est pour cela que j'ai voté pour toi : parce que tu as avoué que tu n'avais rien compris    Cela aurait été amusant que le garant des règles ne les aient pas comprises


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Le leader de l'opposition s'étant comporté envers l'équipe dirigeante avec une mauvaise foie et une morgue indigne de son rang et de ses prérogatives, moi, exécuteur des basses oeuvres de sa majesté rezba 1er, le bon, ait décidé de lui retirer 2 points.

Chambellan, veuillez en prendre note.








J'ajoute à titre tout à fait personnel, que si d'abord, elles étaient super claires mes règles, nom de dieu de crotte de bique, et que si j'avais su, ce n'est pas 5 mais 200 points à retirer que j'aurais accordé à l'exécuteur, histoire de calmer certaines ardeurs !

Mais je reconnais avoir comptabilisé des votes en faveur de "non candidats" - ce fut une négligence, triste résultat d'une fonction assurée par intérim et non de plein gré. Nul doute que l'actuel chambellan dont l'intégrité n'a d'égal que la probité, ne tombera pas dans ce terrible piège


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à utiliser mon point octroyé par _mon bon Rezba_:love: , je voudrais savoir : *y a qui en lice ?
> *(Le plissé j'aime bien aussi !)




En l'absence de nouvelles candidatures, sont en lice ceux qui ont reçu des points à l'issue de premier tour, à l'exception de ceux qui ont expressément déclarés ne pas être candidats.​ 
Soit :
 joanes
 N°6
 Queenlucia

et toi, mon bon Roberto Vendez​ 



> J'aimerais bien aussi (suggestion) que nous n'allions pas simplement de vote en vote de l'aube à l'aube en racontant des conner que nous n'allions pas d'une campagne électorale à la suivante mais qu'il y ait *du contenu*, bon sang de bois, que les promesses prennent corps et que le pouvoir s'exerce.
> :king:
> Je propose donc un pique-nique_ dans la campagne._
> Avec un nappe à carreaux, du camembert qui a trop chaud des chansons des femmes alanguies et des fourmis.
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



La campagne de Queenlucia promet d'être gaie et animée, me suis-je laissé dire. 
Tu veux y participer ? ​


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

'tain heureusement que j'ai pas vot&#233; Vendez, du camembert au soleil par cette ch&#226;leur, mon dieu :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juillet 2006)

&#8217;tsss et le vote &#224; bulletin secret alors


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

Clair que c'est pas du suivisme si t'arrives pas &#224; lire les deux derni&#232;res pages


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Le leader de l'opposition s'étant comporté envers l'équipe dirigeante avec une mauvaise foie et une morgue indigne de son rang et de ses prérogatives, moi, exécuteur des basses oeuvres de sa majesté rezba 1er, le bon, ait décidé de lui retirer 2 points.
> 
> Chambellan, veuillez en prendre note.
> 
> Mais je reconnais avoir comptabilisé des votes en faveur de "non candidats" - ce fut une négligence, triste résultat d'une fonction assurée par intérim et non de plein gré. Nul doute que l'actuel chambellan dont l'intégrité n'a d'égal que la probité, ne tombera pas dans ce terrible piège




Je prends bonne note de ce juste châtiment, et vous signifie que vous êtes grandement pardonné eu égard au magnifique intérim que vous assumâtes


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> &#8217;tsss et le vote &#224; bulletin secret alors




 Je profite de ce moment de calme pour &#233;clairer un peu l'histoire de cette expression, "vote &#224; bulletin secret", et sa repr&#233;sentation corrompue dans la r&#233;publique fran&#231;aise.


_Vote &#224; bulletin secret_ signifie que nul autre que le votant ne peut conna&#238;tre son vote.
Ainsi, il est plusieurs fois arriv&#233;, dans l'histoire de la R&#233;publique Fran&#231;aise, qu'un scrutin ne soit pas d&#233;pouill&#233; &#224; l'&#233;chelle communale, parce que seul un bulletin avait &#233;t&#233; gliss&#233; dans l'urne, et que, le nom de l'&#233;lecteur apparaissant publiquement sur les listes d'&#233;margement, le d&#233;pouillement du scrutin aurait _de facto_ rendu son vote public.
Car en droit fran&#231;ais, nul ne peut d&#233;voiler le secret d'un vote en outrepassant la volont&#233; de l'&#233;lecteur.

Ainsi, l'expression "vote &#224; bulletin secret" n'implique pas que le fait de d&#233;voiler son vote soit un d&#233;lit.
En revanche, le droit fran&#231;ais interdit, &#224; l'int&#233;rieur des bureaux de vote, toute "entente pr&#233;alable" d'&#233;lecteurs visant &#224; faire connaitre le sens de leur vote (calicots, autocollants, marques distinctives, gestes ostentatoires).

En outre, le secret du vote est &#233;tabli par le passage dans l'isoloir. Cela signifie que l'&#233;lecteur peut se contenter de se munir d'un seul ou de certains bulletins de vote seulement, mais qu'il doit imp&#233;rativement le glisser dans l'enveloppe &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de l'enceinte de l'isoloir.

Je rajouterais enfin que le "secret de l'isoloir" est une notion invent&#233;e par les fondateurs de la troisi&#232;me r&#233;publique fran&#231;aise, &#224; l'issue de longues journ&#233;es de d&#233;bat, et avait pour origine la volont&#233; de pr&#233;server les &#233;lecteurs des pressions des eccl&#233;siastiques et des patrons.​ 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il n'y a pas dans le ch&#226;teau de notion de secret du vote.
Le vote se fait "en confiance", par enregistrement de ses choix aupr&#232;s du Chambellan.
A l'issue du d&#233;pouillement, les votes sont publi&#233;s, et chacun est libre de constater que tel &#233;lecteur qui s'est affich&#233; partisan d'un candidat a bel et bien rempli son engagement. Ou non. N'est-ce pas, Ed ? ​ 
:king:​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

'tain, même dans le chateau on apprend des trucs !



C'est à vous dégoûter d'inventer des jeux idiots !


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, même dans le chateau on apprend des trucs !
> 
> 
> 
> C'est à vous dégoûter d'inventer des jeux idiots !






Mon bon PonkHead,
Tandis que je te félicite pour la bonne distribution de tes basses uvres, je tiens à m'excuser d'avoir troublé l'idiote marche de ce jeu. C'est ma bonté naturelle qui s'est exprimée à l'insu de mon plein gré.
:king:​


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A l'aube de notre prochaine campagne officielle,
> qui s'ouvre ce jour &#224; douze heures pr&#233;cises,
> Moi, Rezba 1er, dit Le Bon,  Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau,
> proclame les nouvelles r&#232;gles, au vu de l'exercice du pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.​
> ...


*Effrayant exemple de BUREAUCRATIE engluante,

JETONS BAS ce baratineur f&#233;tide !

Votons pour l'autre : l' illettr&#233; !*


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

En ma qualité de Chambéllelent je me dois de préciser ici que l'autre illettré comme ses partisans l'appellent, ne s'est pas déclaré comme candidat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez jupettaddict a dit:
			
		

> je vais voter pour la dame parce que Rezba (qui en connait un rayon courbe en tangente) semble assuré qu'il s'agisse bien d'une femme



Tu ne dois pas être le premier à remettre en cause l'absence d'application des promesses électorales


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vive René Coty !!
> Vive Vincent Auriol !!
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:


VIVE TAURIOL !
:love: 

(Des jeunes plaisantins ... à l'époque de Vincent Auriol
allaient dans les réunions électorales avec l'intention
de semer la pagaille en s'amusant et, tels des déments,
hurlaient de toutes leurs forces "vive t'Auriol")


----------



## Dory (11 Juillet 2006)

> A l'issue du dépouillement, les votes sont publiés, et chacun est libre de constater que tel électeur qui s'est affiché partisan d'un candidat a bel et bien rempli son engagement. Ou non



Ce qui a été donné plus haut n'est qu'une estimation?

Je ne suis partisane de personne à l'heure qu'il est ...le règlement change tout le temps que j'hésite, je me donne un temps de reflexion..

Jusqu'à quelle heure le dernier vote?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2006)

J'h&#233;sitais entre la tortue et le n&#176;6, ce sera n&#176;6 en esp&#233;rant qu'il prendra La tortue pour l'&#233;nergie qu'elle met &#224; soutenir tout ce petit monde comme chambellan et Le bon comme ex&#233;cuteur afin que nous voyons le c&#244;t&#233; obscur de sa force .

Je pose ma candidature rien que pour vous em-b&#234;ter peut-&#234;tre au prochain tour


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2006)

14 juillet midi tapante.


----------



## philire (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A l'issue du dépouillement, les votes sont publiés, et chacun est libre de constater que tel électeur qui s'est affiché partisan d'un candidat a bel et bien rempli son engagement. Ou non. N'est-ce pas, Ed ?
> 
> 
> :king:​


Ahhh..... le cassoulet !...


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2006)

merci ! cher NEPHOU d'avoir mis un mot gentil pour moi

je te rend la pareille en denon&#231;ant ici quelque malfaisants

qui m'on adress&#233; un message personnel apr&#233;s que je leur ais dit de voter pour toi !  

voyons voir si il auront le courage de le faire en direct  

vous les courageux(euses) remplacez les points d'interrogations par votre reelle sentiment !


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'h&#233;sitais entre la tortue et le n°6, ce sera n°6 en esp&#233;rant qu'il prendra La tortue pour l'&#233;nergie qu'elle met &#224; soutenir tout ce petit monde comme chambellan et Le bon comme ex&#233;cuteur afin que nous voyons le c&#244;t&#233; obscur de sa force .
> 
> Je pose ma candidature rien que pour vous em-b&#234;ter peut-&#234;tre au prochain tour



Mon bon Tibo je te remercie de ta candidature. Peux tu s'il te plait m'envoyer ton vote par MP, ainsi je pourrai, sans passer deux heures &#224; relire ce putain merveilleux sujet, comptabiliser, avec toute la probit&#233; n&#233;cessaire, les suffrages qui se seront d'ici vendredi 12 heures, exprim&#233;s.


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as déjà pris l'engagement public de céder ta place à Mado après avoir posé les bases d'un pouvoir (prétendument) hônnete (sic)
> 
> :sleep:


 
T'ain, si seulement je t'avais rencontré avant, j'aurais gagné du temps  Les engagements c'est pas trop son fort à rezba, faut bien l'dire... (plus d'infos par mp à qui veut savoir )

Euh sinon, rezba tu peux me faire un chèque aussi.. mais mon silence vaut au moins un macbook


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> merci ! cher NEPHOU d'avoir mis un mot gentil pour moi
> 
> je te rend la pareille en denonçant ici quelque malfaisants
> 
> ...


premiere reponse de LEMMY
c'est a quel suget ! 
encore un innocent qui n'a rien fait


----------



## Nephou (11 Juillet 2006)

Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs et Mesdamoiseaux,
Me sont parvenus, au c&#339;ur m&#234;me de ma retraite parisienne, vos cris  et vos  larmes&#8230;  mon &#226;me s&#8217;est alors d&#233;chir&#233;e entre mon plaisir discret de retraite humble loin du monde   et mon d&#233;sir secret d&#8217;une d&#233;culott&#233;e en public&#8230;

Ne pouvant me refaire moi m&#234;me, et le front bien bas et rouge, je me propose donc comme postulant &#224; la r&#233;sidence.

*En me choisissant vous ne votez pas pour moi mais pour vous.*


----------



## Patamach (11 Juillet 2006)

Je refuse de voter pour un grand beau et bellatre.
Je vote pour l'affreux, sale et méchant, idiot profond de préférence.
S'il existe qu'il se manifeste il aura mon vote.


----------



## queenlucia (11 Juillet 2006)

*Bien, bien,bien.... je vois que &#231;a se chauffe par ici !! 
Quel bonheur de voir &#231;a.....

Ceci dit,une femme au pouvoir serait quand m&#234;me une bonne chose !! 
Pas mal d'entre elles ont marqu&#233; notre histoire......alors..........

Donc, face &#224; la pression de certains, je vais finalement et fi&#232;rement opter pour l'option "je prend des gnons ! " !!!

A suivre...........





*


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juillet 2006)

@ Roberto

...enfin, pour nichonner sec, je ne suis pas s&#251;r...


----------



## Nobody (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je profite de ce moment de calme pour éclairer un peu l'histoire de cette expression, "vote à bulletin secret", et sa représentation corrompue dans la république française.
> .../...
> blablabla
> .../...
> ...



M'en fous, suis Belge.

 :rateau:


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2006)

Bon j'ai vaguement essay&#233; de proposer mes services (s&#233;vices ?) &#224; la nouvelle royaut&#233;, afin, tu n'en douteras pas N°6, de saper les fondations de cette ignoble dictature de l'int&#233;rieur, mais &#231;a ne m'a rien rapport&#233;.
En cons&#233;quence, Mes tr&#232;s Ch&#232;res Soeurs, Mes Tr&#232;s Chers Fr&#232;res, je vous le dis, votons N°6 , qui poss&#232;de l'ind&#233;niable avantage d'un programme clair et limpide : Ch&#226;teau-Margaux Powaaaaaa !
  
PS : le mod&#232;le 64 est tout simplement divin. Pour un nirvana &#224; port&#233;e de verre, je le redis, votons N°6 !!!


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, suis Belge.
> 
> :rateau:


... remplace donc "bla" par "frite" ! Facile !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... remplace donc "bla" par "frite" ! Facile !



kilékon!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, suis Belge.
> 
> :rateau:




et moen aussi m'en fous, j'suis pas fran&#231;aise mais lunaire


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

Une petite mise au point après une demi journée de campagne.

Candidat déclarés ou de fait :

*Rezba* _(notre vénéré maître, en I.V.)_
*Joanes* _(l'inénarrable, l'ineffable, le juste, le probe)_
*Ponkhead* _(l'exécuteur, ziiiip...)_
*N°6* _(pas de programme mais un message du fond de la salle de jeu de la maison du 3ème âge Beauséjour : "je vais tous vous crever aimer")_
*Queenlucia* _(nichoner grave mais pas trop...)_
*TibomonG4* _(la  panthère rugit encore)_
*Nephou* _(l'homme en vert kinenveut)_
*Roberto* (oula j'ai failli t'oublier, impardonnable, demande moi ce que tu veux, dans la limite des stocks disponibles)_ (Chemise à fleur et camembert au soleil)
_

Si j'en ai oublié n'hésitez pas à me le dire.....

PS : les votes par MP plize

PS2 : il est où l'illétré à pustule??


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai vaguement essayé de proposer mes services (sévices ?) à la nouvelle royauté, afin, tu n'en douteras pas N°6, de saper les fondations de cette ignoble dictature de l'intérieur, mais ça ne m'a rien rapporté.
> En conséquence, Mes très Chères Soeurs, Mes Très Chers Frères, je vous le dis, votons N°6 , qui possède l'indéniable avantage d'un programme clair et limpide : Château-Margaux Powaaaaaa !
> 
> PS : le modèle 64 est tout simplement divin. Pour un nirvana à portée de verre, je le redis, votons N°6 !!!



Duplicité, tromperie, jalousie peut-être...  

Pour vos services très cher vous auriez dû suivre la voie hiérarchique. Sachez que je puis intercéder en votre dé- faveur. Ceci bien sûr en fonction de propositions honnêtes et conséquentes :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A l'issue du d&#233;pouillement, les votes sont publi&#233;s, et chacun est libre de constater que tel &#233;lecteur qui s'est affich&#233; partisan d'un candidat a bel et bien rempli son engagement. Ou non. N'est-ce pas, Ed ? ​
> :king:​




Je commence &#224; s&#233;rieusement m'inqui&#233;ter de la sant&#233; mentale de certains membres &#233;minents de ce forum (pas toi Patoch )...

Qu'il en soit ainsi, donc. 
Puisque, que l'on se prononce en public ou par MP, les propos tenus peuvent &#234;tre falsifi&#233;s, je ne me prononcerai pas pour l'&#233;lection du prochain ma&#238;tre.
En revanche, j'annonce publiquement mettre un contrat sur la t&#234;te de PonkHead. Si aujourd'hui je passe pour, je cite, _"une enflure parmi les enflures"_ aupr&#232;s de Rezba et des autres, cela tient de son fait.
*
Banza&#239;!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je commence à sérieusement m'inquiéter de la santé mentale de certains membres éminents de ce forum (pas toi Patoch )...
> 
> Qu'il en soit ainsi, donc.
> Puisque, que l'on se prononce en public ou par MP, les propos tenus peuvent être falsifiés, je ne me prononcerai pas pour l'élection du prochain maître.
> ...




Monsieur Ed,
Aucune falsification ne sera opérée quand aux votes qui me seront transmis par MP, je puis vous l'assurer. Sinon c'est vrai que tu t'es pas fait des amis là....niveau point on frise le zéro kelvin 

En suce, si tu ne veux voter pour le prochain Maître du Château ne te prive pas de voter pour la prochaine Maîtresse du Château (cf. plusse haut).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Juillet 2006)

Soit, mais comment en &#234;tre certain??? Chat &#233;chaud&#233; craint l'eau froide.


----------



## Nobody (11 Juillet 2006)

J'avais cru comprendre que le maitre du château ne pouvait se présenter???

Sinon...

Je verrais bien une alliance N°6 / Patoch': le Margaux avec le cassoulet, ça pourrait le faire, ça...

Mmmm... ???

:rateau: 

Et qui a dit" les frites en plus, ce serait le top?"

:love:


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Soit, mais comment en être certain??? Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide.




En effet "comment en être certain"??? Je répondrai : impossible. Mais il s'agit ici de confiance, de foi, celle que l'on place dans notre sauveur Jesus Christ rédempteur.....:mouais: oula, non, hum, bon, je disais donc... Mon Cher Ed, mettrais tu mon honnêteté en doute?? Ma probité sur la sellette? Non, vraiment je ne puis croire pareille choses


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juillet 2006)

M'enfin, comme dirait le docteur banner : "oh, j'chuis vert..."


----------



## Nobody (11 Juillet 2006)

Je répète: j'avais cru comprendre que Rezba ne pouvait pas se présenter à ce tour-ci parce qu'il est le maitre du château et que le maitre du château ne peut pas se présenter.

Or, il se trouve que son nom figure en bonne et due place dans la liste fournie par Jojo...

D'où => quid?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je répète: j'avais cru comprendre que Rezba ne pouvait pas se présenter à ce tour-ci parce qu'il est le maitre du château et que le maitre du château ne peut pas se présenter.
> 
> Or, il se trouve que son nom figure en bonne et due place dans la liste fournie par Jojo...
> 
> D'où => quid?


Le maître peut se représenter.
Il lui est juste interdit de voter pour lui même.

Ceci dit :
rezba lui même a dit qu'il ne se re-présentait pas.
La règle du non vote pour soi même est contournable : il suffit pour le maître de voter pour un prête-nom qui se rallie ensuite à sa majorité (et donc lui ramène ses voix, de manière détournée, donc légale)


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Je répète: j'avais cru comprendre que Rezba ne pouvait pas se présenter à ce tour-ci parce qu'il est le maitre du château et que le maitre du château ne peut pas se présenter.
> 
> Or, il se trouve que son nom figure en bonne et due place dans la liste fournie par Jojo...
> 
> D'où => quid?




J'ai effectivement donné la liste des personnes pour qui il était *possible* de voter. Désolé de n'avoir pas répondu à ta juste remarque (en même temps les règles, on s'en cogne, c'est fondamental).

Je remercie au passage Ponkhead aux mains agiles pour la réponse donnée.


----------



## rezba (11 Juillet 2006)

Des "j'avais cru comprendre", des "on m'avait pas dit", 
des approximations, des menteurs et des scélérats.
C'est celà, l'opposition ?



Pour ma part, c'est avec joie, bonheur et combativité 
que j'apporte mon soutien plein et entier 
à la candidature de 
*Queenlucia.





*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juillet 2006)

Non mais quel vendu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Queenlucia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heuuuuuu.... Juste une question, mon bon...

La silhouette, c'est vraiment elle? ...  :rateau: :love:


----------



## joanes (11 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Non mais quel vendu...



Ah ben quand même...On attendait plus que vous Monsieur   



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu.... Juste une question, mon bon...
> 
> La silhouette, c'est vraiment elle? ...  :rateau: :love:



Et vous...je suppose que vous avez passé votre journée à la plage à vous rincer l'oeuil !!! Et ça ne vous suffit pas.... 

Réponse (si je puis me permettre) : ça pourrait


----------



## Nobody (11 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour, je m'appelle Château.


----------



## loustic (11 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru comprendre que le maitre du château ne pouvait se présenter???
> 
> Sinon...
> 
> ...


Du Margaux avec des frites !
Voilà de quoi faire exploser le château !

:afraid:


----------



## Nobody (11 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Du Margaux avec des frites !
> Voilà de quoi faire exploser le château !
> 
> :afraid:



Ceci dit, je te rassure: je suis sans doute un des seuls sur ce forum à avoir bu et à avoir offert du Château Margaux.


----------



## silvio (11 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je te rassure: je suis sans doute un des seuls sur ce forum &#224; avoir bu et &#224; avoir offert du Ch&#226;teau Margaux.


Ce qui est important dans cette phrase, c'est effectivement le "ET"  
Cela dit Margaux + Cassoulet, &#231;a se tente ....
:mouais:

Votez N°6, l'homme &#224; la raie sur le c&#244;t&#233; (a&#239;e)

(euh N°6 faudrait remotiver tes troupes, &#231;a se disperse)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Réponse (si je puis me permettre) : ça pourrait


Et je rappelle que j'étais le premier à voter pour elle


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Juillet 2006)

J'ai, finalement, pris part au vote. Bonne chance &#224; tous.


----------



## JeEstAval (12 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'est avec joie, bonheur et combativité
> que j'apporte mon soutien plein et entier
> à la candidature de
> *Queenlucia.
> *​





_Cette poupée de Sire ?

MoiJe homme de paille
Je m'érige en bûcher
En pompier pyromane

Et je joue du briquet...

Au feu, reine diablesse !
Brûle à mon incendie
Ta fausse paire de fesses

Fondra comme bougie
_​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> _Cette poupée de Sire ?
> 
> MoiJe homme de paille
> Je m'érige en bûcher
> ...



Tu la refaire avec poupée de son, s'il te plaît ? :bebe:


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, N°6 a trouvé les clès de JeEstAval.  
Et l'autre, toujours en amont ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juillet 2006)

J'ai vot&#233; en mon ame et conscience (ainsi qu'en tenant compte de mon estomac et de mon foie  )


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait : ToiTePrésenter ?
> :love:




Mon dieu non !
J'ai toujours eu  horreur des journalistes qui faisaient de la olitique.
Les observateurs d'un côté, les acteurs de l'autre ! 

J'arrive déjà pas à suivre ces campagnes.
Là, entre un leader de l'opposition qui passe son temps dans les catacombes, des fidèles opposants dispersés, des revendications culinaires toutes plus farfelues que  les autres, des candidats qui n'en sont pas, des électeurs qui votent avant l'ouverture du scrutin, un maître qui refuse de cumuler, une candidate qui a peur de prendre des gnons, c'est dur.
Si vous organisiez un pique-nique, tous nus, avec du chateau margaux et des suffragettes, peut-être que je ferais une spéciale !


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour chez vous ! 




Chers amis, je suis heureux d'&#234;tre &#224; nouveau parmis vous ! 

Oui ! Oui ! Trois fois oui ! Je serai votre candidat pour cette nouvelle &#233;lection !

J'ai pu m'&#233;vader du Ch&#226;teau o&#249; l'on m'avait amen&#233; pour me soumettre &#224; un interrogatoire muscl&#233;, avant de me jeter dans un cachot puant. Je remercie au passage "l'ami infiltr&#233;" du donjon pour son aide...

Tous les mauvais coups sont d&#233;sormais mis en &#339;uvre pour emp&#234;cher l'opposition de jouer pleinement son r&#244;le. On tente &#224; nouveau de me discr&#233;diter, mais je veux croire de
toutes mes forces que vous ne tomberez pas dans ce pi&#232;ge !

Votez ! Pour que cesse cet horrible r&#234;ve et qu'enfin le Ch&#226;teau ne soit plus cette pieuvre par&#233;e d'encres opaques et resserant un peu plus chaque jour son emprise sur nos vies
et nos vignes !


​
Vive la Libert&#233; ! Vive la R&#233;publique ! Vive le Ch&#226;teau-Margaux !​


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cher monsieur,
Il me semble que vos all&#233;gations, ci-dessus constat&#233;es font montre d'une perversion grave de la r&#233;alit&#233;. Vos moments d'absences, pour ne pas dire d'&#233;garements, me paraissent peu justifi&#233;s au regard de vos activit&#233;s dans les bas fonds de nos beaux Forums &#224; jouer avec des outils mal ma&#238;tris&#233;s  .  Vous accusez, bien &#224; tort je dois dire, l'&#233;quipe dirigeante d'us et d'abus qu'elle est bien incapable, dans sa magnanime mansu&#233;tude, de commettre.
J'ai bien l'honneur, Monsieur, de rectifier un peu, vos all&#233;gations douteuses    

et puis le Ch&#226;teau-Margaux &#231;a nichonne pas un pet


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

En haut d'une falaise d'obsidienne escarp&#233;e, battu par les vents, dominant la mer hurlante et irradi&#233; d'&#233;clairs, s'accroche le chateau.
Autour, la lande o&#249; errent les &#226;mes.
Le ma&#238;tre y si&#232;ge et son verbe est de glace.
Le ma&#238;tre y r&#233;side et son gant est de fer.
Le ma&#238;tre tranche.
Moi, cerb&#232;re, calmement, j'attend.

Viendra le premier et le ciel crachera des flammes oranges et boursoufl&#233;es,
Viendra le second, les traits masqu&#233; d'une gaze noire*
Viendra le troisi&#232;me et il pleuvra des fleurs fan&#233;es,
Viendra le quatri&#232;me et m&#234;me l'enfer hurlera devant la noirceur de son &#226;me,
viendra le cinqui&#232;me et le sang coulera, d'un vert nephaste,
et viendra enfin leur ma&#238;tre &#224; tous, le venin de la promesse, le veau d'or !
Les six cavaliers de l'apocalypse.

Moi, cerb&#232;re, je baille en regardant leurs p&#233;nibles efforts.

Car elle sera l&#224;.
La victoire sera sienne.
Nue comme sa lame affut&#233;e, dispensant le plaisir et la mort, ass&#233;chant la lande.
Elle viendra pour r&#233;gner.

Moi, cerb&#232;re, alors, je me repa&#238;trais des entrailles fumantes de ceux qui s'oppos&#232;rent trop &#224; elle.




* Ca, c'est l'abus de cassoulet...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

A voté  

Au fait l'éxecuteur des basse oeuvres, ils fait ce qu'il veut où ils execute les ordres du maître du château ?


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En plus, "parmis", y a pas de "s", il n'est jamais inutile de le rappeler.




Monsieur Vendez...
Vous n'avez pas le monopole de l'erreur...

Je vous concède volontier que les votres sont de nature beaucoup plus grossière et s'étendent bien au-delà de votre garde-robe, mais non... vous ne l'avez pas.  

 

​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> A voté
> 
> Au fait l'éxecuteur des basse oeuvres, ils fait ce qu'il veut où ils execute les ordres du maître du château ?


Il fait ce qu'il veut !
Mais il a malheureusement déjà fait joujou avec ses petits pouvoirs, alors maintenant, il attend (sans "s" messieurs les gnagnagnal'orthographe que ça m'ennerve de me faire reprendre sans trop pouvoir protester parce que sinon ce serait de la mauvaise foi)


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

Dites-donc les drogués vous vous partagez le solde de la réserve de sid barett ou bien ?


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc les drogués vous vous partagé le solde de la réserve de sid barett ou bien ?




Ouais, en plus c'est d'la balle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> :mouais:
> La mauvaise foi te coupe dans ton élan maintenant ???
> :hein:


Pour faire joli avec mon nouveau statut social d'exécuteur, j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de m'acheter des scrupules (pas une éthique, hein ? Même en solde, ce n'est pas dans mes moyens).

Maintenant, je suis bien emmerdé.

Je vais les refourguer à N°6.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il fait ce qu'il veut !
> Mais il a malheureusement déjà fait joujou avec ses petits pouvoirs, alors maintenant, il attend (sans "s" messieurs les gnagnagnal'orthographe que ça m'ennerve de me faire reprendre sans trop pouvoir protester parce que sinon ce serait de la mauvaise foi)


 
Nickel, si un jour je me présente c'est pour être " executeur des basses oeuvres" :style:

Quoi ? On peut pas !!!!

:mouais: m.....


Vous avez vu des flamands roses par ici ?


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Si vous organisiez un pique-nique, tous nus, avec du chateau margaux et des suffragettes, peut-être que je ferais une spéciale !





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai proposé, mais en vain.
> 
> :love:
> Un truc à la Manet, avec nous deux aux manettes !
> (Pascal 77  )




 Vous voulez parler de quelque chose dans ce style ?  :love:






* J'adopte !*

 Pour la Garden Party du 14 juillet, une fois que Queenlucia sera notre maîtresse !
:love: :love:


Avec des serveurs plein de classe, pour combler toutes ces dames. :love:




 

​


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

attention
car
si 
vous 
vous 
trompez 
de 
porte
vous
pouvez
tomber
sur
&#231;a
:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

C'est bien d'appuyer sur ce probl&#232;me m&#233;connu de la multiplication des m&#233;lanomes du genou dans les p&#233;riodes estivales.


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a va &#234;tre vulgaire, le pique-nique du Ch&#226;teau, mais bon en m&#234;me temps c'est pas tr&#232;s grave, hein ??
> 
> :love:
> :love:




Comment &#231;a, vulgaire ?
Pas du tout, c'est la mode caniculaire.
​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'avoue, rezba sait avancer des arguments de poids en apportant son *"soutien plein et entier à la candidature de Queenlucia"*... 
De même que je vois d'un oeil très bienveillant aussi la candidature de *la plus célèbre panthère noire de ces forums*...  Dont le programme électoral me semble toutefois un peu vague...  Sauf si la surprise totale doit tenir lieu de programme (révolutionnaire?...) pour cette candidate...!  Ce qui serait assez alléchant, il faut bien le dire...  

Toutefois, je resterai inébranlable, et je redis haut et fort mon soutien à la candidature du Numéro 6, candidat bien coiffé avec une raie sur le côté comme quelqu'un l'a déjà relevé, et qui seul saura porter bien haut les valeurs de la Liberté pour tous et du Château Margaux pour tous également. 

 

Parce que vous non plus vous n'êtes pas des numéros, votez pour le Numéro 6!...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avoue, rezba sait avancer des arguments de poids en apportant son *"soutien plein et entier à la candidature de Queenlucia"*...
> De même que je vois d'un oeil très bienveillant aussi la candidature de *la plus célèbre panthère noire de ces forums*...  Dont le programme électoral me semble toutefois un peu vague...  Sauf si la surprise totale doit tenir lieu de programme (révolutionnaire?...) pour cette candidate...!  Ce qui serait assez alléchant, il faut bien le dire...
> 
> Toutefois, je resterai inébranlable, et je redis haut et fort mon soutien à la candidature du Numéro 6, candidat bien coiffé avec une raie sur le côté comme quelqu'un l'a déjà relevé, et qui seul saura porter bien haut les valeurs de la Liberté pour tous et du Château Margaux pour tous également.
> ...



Le 5 c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

si tu me files ta catheram je vote pour toi


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> et puis le Château-Margaux ça nichonne pas un pet



Si je n'étais pas certain qu'il s'agisse là une fois de plus, de la manifestation chronique de v*ô*tre mauvaise foi, cher Chambellan, je vous inviterais à nous rendre visite à la permanence, afin de juger par vous même combien cette rumeur est un préjugé complètement nase ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez parler de quelque chose dans ce style ?  :love:
> 
> [photo]
> 
> ...


 "Partouze générale ou fermeture totale", ce devait être le programme de Micazara©, non?... :mouais: 

 Ou alors certains membres de cette organisation essaieraient discrètement de nous influencer à l'insu de notre plein gré, voire de s'infiltrer parmi nous... :affraid:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Si je n'étais pas certain qu'il s'agisse là une fois de plus, de la manifestation chronique de v*ô*tre mauvaise foi, cher Chambellan, je vous inviterais à nous rendre visite à la permanence, afin de juger par vous même combien cette rumeur est un préjugé complètement nase ! :love: :love: :love:


 *Les arguments* du seul candidat sérieux de cette mascarade sont de plus en plus convaincants... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> "Partouze g&#233;n&#233;rale ou fermeture totale", ce devait &#234;tre le programme de Micazara&#169;, non?... :mouais:



"Partouze g&#233;n&#233;rale ?"
Vous nous aviez habitu&#233; &#224; mon de vulgarit&#233;, Human-Fly.
C'est d&#233;cevant.
Encore plus d&#233;cevant que votre soutien ent&#234;t&#233; &#224; la candidature inutile de N&#176;6, 
puisque ce dernier, par nature, ne pourra &#234;tre que le sixi&#232;me maitre du ch&#226;teau...

Nous ne faisons pas dans la "partouze". 
Et la sobri&#233;t&#233; vestimentaire de nos h&#244;tes n'induit aucune concupiscence.
La petite Margaux qui r&#233;side au Ch&#226;teau, et que vous avez pu apercevoir plus haut, me fait d'aillleurs dire qu'elle partirait imm&#233;diatement en cas -improbable- de victoire du camp des d&#233;magogues libidineux pichtroneurs que vous formez.


​


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

Mais n'est ce pas en fin de campagne que les candidats s'entre dechirent ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Queenlucia, elle déchire !


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

quoi ?


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juillet 2006)

il faut des outils... pour s'entre-d&#233;chirer...

tout le monde ne dispose pas des m&#234;mes, enfin, j'dis &#231;a, j'dis rien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> De m&#234;me que je vois d'un oeil tr&#232;s bienveillant aussi la candidature de *la plus c&#233;l&#232;bre panth&#232;re noire de ces forums*...


Elle a l'avantage pour elle d'&#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; &#224; poils - elle n'aura pas besoin d'un soutien de campagne comme Rezba/QueenLucia ou N&#176;6


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

toutes les f&#233;lines sont &#224; poils


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Et pendant ce temps là, le joueur de blues marque le rythme du pied et donc du genou ....


----------



## N°6 (12 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> pichtroneurs
> 
> ​



C'est une d&#233;claration de guerre ! 

Ce sera une r&#233;elle satisfaction que de te faire tirebouchoner en place publique ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tout c'que fait Line est au poil


Loulou !!!


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Si je n'étais pas certain qu'il s'agisse là une fois de plus, de la manifestation chronique de v*ô*tre mauvaise foi, cher Chambellan, je vous inviterais à nous rendre visite à la permanence, afin de juger par vous même combien cette rumeur est un préjugé complètement nase ! :love: :love: :love:




J'y consens à demi mots très cher.  

Veuillez bien laisser Monsieur Nass en dehors de cette dispute :mouais: 



PS : la permanence je l'ai cherché mais p***** les jeux de pistes ça fatigue


----------



## JeEstAval (12 Juillet 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, N°6 a trouvé les clès de JeEstAval.
> Et l'autre, toujours en amont ?



JeMoi/DansCeNuméro ?

Hé, Dis ! 
Tu mets quoi dans ton clope ?

Oh ?! Ta feuille de chou
Roulée dans les latrines
Au derrière des peoples 
deviendrait psychotrope ?

JeM'Écrier au fou !


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

JeEstAval a dit:
			
		

> JeMoi/DansCeNuméro ?
> 
> Hé, Dis !
> Tu mets quoi dans ton clope ?
> ...



Sont vraiment bon les restes de Sid Barret


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a l'avantage pour elle d'&#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; &#224; poils - elle n'aura pas besoin d'un soutien de campagne comme Rezba/QueenLucia ou N&#176;6



Je ne savais pas qu'en votant je candidatais derechef !  Joanes ? Il faut qu'on parle !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas qu'en votant je candidatais derechef !  Joanes ? Il faut qu'on parle !



Tu ne deviens chef que si on vote pour toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne deviens chef que si on vote pour toi



Voilà qui est rassurant


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> "Partouze générale ?"
> Vous nous aviez habitué à mon de vulgarité, Human-Fly.
> C'est décevant.
> Encore plus décevant que votre soutien entêté à la candidature inutile de N°6,
> ...


Maître rezba 1er,​ 


 Apprenez qu'il m'en a coûté que de m'abaisser à la vulgarité dont vous parlez, mais je n'ai fait que citer le mot d'ordre révolutionnaire du bien connu groupuscule dadaïsto-libertaire connu sous le nom de Micazara©. 
 Parce ce que la "sobriété vestimentaire" des hôtes dont vous parlez m'avait rappelé ce groupe auquel vous aviez de fait offert *une mémorable tribune*...

  Quant au Numéro 6, auquel je renouvelle en effet un soutien sans faille, je ne doute pas qu'il soit animé d'une foi inébranlable en la Liberté. 
  De même que je ne doute pas qu'il sera capable  contrer toute manoeuvre d'un éventuel despote potentiel -fût-il aussi charismatique et habile rhétoricien que vous-même- d'aliéner ce qu'il reste de libre arbitre aux différents sujets formant la population de ce château. 

  C'est, j'en suis certain, grâce à l'esprit critique, à l'insoumission salvatrice, et à la combativité légendaire du Numéro 6 que ce château saura déjouer les pièges que nombre de tyrans potentiels avides de pouvoir ne manquent déjà pas d'y placer, sans autre but que de servir ce qu'ils croient être leurs petits intérêts personnels.


  Bien à vous,




Human-Fly​ 

  Pour la Liberté,
  Pour le Château-Margaux,
  Pour la petite Margaux du Château, 



  Vote for 6!... 
  Vote for 6!... 
  Vote for 6!...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Maître rezba 1er,​
> 
> 
> Apprenez qu'il m'en a coûté que de m'abaisser à la vulgarité dont vous parlez, mais je n'ai fait que citer le mot d'ordre révolutionnaire du bien connu groupuscule dadaïsto-libertaire connu sous le nom de Micazara©.
> ...



Un type qui n'est pas capable de s'échapper d'un village va-t-il arriver à sortir du château afin de céder le pouvoir ?


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Sont vraiment bon les restes de Sid Barret


Ils sont o&#249;? Chez Nickfloyd?





Sinon, je veux bien qu'on cite tous les candidats-didats. J'ai un peu perdu le rythme, l&#224;, et &#231;a me ferait bien plaisir, ma bonne &#226;me.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Un type qui n'est pas capable de s'échapper d'un village va-t-il arriver à sortir du château afin de céder le pouvoir ?


Ah mais si, il a fini par s'en échapper, du Village!...   
Et le sous-estimer serait une grossière erreur, je crois...  

Mais le Bon Peuple de ce château décidera de son avenir ici et du nôtre par ailleurs...  

Vote for 6!...


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> si tu me files ta catheram je vote pour toi


alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais si, il a fini par s'en échapper, du Village!...
> Et le sous-estimer serait une grossière erreur, je crois...
> 
> Mais le Bon Peuple de ce château décidera de son avenir ici et du nôtre par ailleurs...
> ...



Après un exercice relativement hasardeux du pouvoir par Rezba 1er le Bon, le choix de N°6 consisterait à prendre la destination danger siffle: ...) pour le château


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Après un exercice relativement hasardeux du pouvoir par Rezba 1er le Bon, le choix de N°6 consisterait à prendre la destination danger siffle: ...) pour le château


C'est exactement mon sentiment!...  
Et c'est ce qui, je crois, fait le charme de l'entreprise!...


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas qu'en votant je candidatais derechef !  Joanes ? Il faut qu'on parle !



Tr&#232;s ch&#232;re (maintenant que je sais, oh bonheur, que tu es une FILLE),
Je me permettrais juste de te rappeller ceci. Edith : j'avais mal compris ta phrase d&#233;sol&#233;.
Avec tous mes sinc&#232;res encouragements   



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je veux bien qu'on cite tous les candidats-didats. J'ai un peu perdu le rythme, l&#224;, et &#231;a me ferait bien plaisir, ma bonne &#226;me.




Mais avec grand plaisir mon bon  

R&#233;capitulons donc :

*Candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s :
*
N°6 (trafiquant d'outils au fond &#224; droite du forume)
Queenlucia (nichonner mais pas trop)
Nephou (il est vert)
TibomonG4 (si!! c'est une fille!! on me l'a dit)


*Candidats possible du fait du nombre de point leur ayant &#233;t&#233; attribu&#233;s :
*
Roberto (chemise &#224; fleurs et camembert et tant d'autres choses...quel talent)
Rezba (no comment, c'est le boss)
Joanes (votre serviteur...j'ai pas dit servile hein)
PonkHead (ex&#233;cution, bar mithzva, communions,  sacrifices humains


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Très chère (maintenant que je sais, oh bonheur, que tu es une FILLE),
> Je me permettrais juste de te rappeller ceci.
> Avec tous mes sincères encouragements




Ah ben voilà ma candidate!

J'ai choisi et j'envoie un émepé à Quidedroit.


Je suis déçudéçudéçu par le manque d'enthousiasme de Patoch' sur qui j'avais fondé tous mes espoirs d'association gustative. Par contre, le calimucho cité plus haut ne fait que me soulever le coeur. Comment peut-on, comment peut-on???

:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà ma candidate!
> 
> J'ai choisi et j'envoie un émepé à Quidedroit.
> 
> ...


Si toi et moi pensons à la même panthère, je me permettrais de te rappeler que son soutien va au meilleur d'entre tous les candidats : le Numéro 6. Il nous faudra attendre *le prochain tour* pour que Tibo propose sa propre candidature...   

Ceci dit, si cette future candidate t'inspire, je ne saurais trop te conseiller de joindre ton vote au sien et au mien en soutenant le Numéro 6!  

Vote for 6!  
Vote for 6!  
Vote for 6!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est à se demander si ce n'est pas un(e) adversaire particulièrement déloyal qui t'a envoyé cet encomb enthousiaste militant, mon cher N°6.



 Tu n'es pas au courant ?  Human est toujours enthousiaste


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si toi et moi pensons à la même panthère, je me permettrais de te rappeler que son soutien va au meilleur d'entre tous les candidats : le Numéro 6. Il nous faudra attendre *le prochain tour* pour que Tibo propose sa propre candidature...



Que nenni! Je m'inscris en faux!

Elle voulait dire qu'elle désirait se porter candidate pour récolter des voix et pouvoir, grâce à ces voix, vous em...bêter au prochain tour. :rateau:

*Votez plus haut
VOTEZ TIBO!
*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

a vot&#233;  

puis-je ici exprimer ma joie de constater que la tortue va se coucher ce soir plus intelligente qu'elle s'est lev&#233;e ce matin ? :rateau: 

ce fil est une v&#233;ritable mine d'informations


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni! Je m'inscris en faux!
> 
> Elle voulait dire qu'elle d&#233;sirait se porter candidate pour r&#233;colter des voix et pouvoir, gr&#226;ce &#224; ces voix, vous em...b&#234;ter au prochain tour. :rateau:
> 
> ...


Non non, la panth&#232;re n'est pas encore candidate, et ne pr&#233;sentera pas sa candidature avant le prochain tour. 
Ceci dit, je comprends ton enthousiasme!  

(Et ton slogan pour le tour prochain me semble int&#233;ressant, par ailleurs...  ) 

En attendant, tu peux d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; apporter ton soutien au candidat qu'elle et moi soutenons, *le Num&#233;ro 6*!


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non non, la panthère n'est pas encore candidate, et ne présentera pas sa candidature avant le prochain tour.
> Ceci dit, je comprends ton enthousiasme!
> 
> (Et ton slogan pour le tour prochain me semble intéressant, par ailleurs...  )
> ...



Ne vous laissez pas intimider par ce genre de post...lisez plus haut


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous laissez pas intimider par ce genre de post...lisez plus haut



Joli soutien, très estimé Chambellan. Et quand je dis "soutien", je ne dis pas "wonderbra".









Quoique...

 :rateau:


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ne vous laissez pas intimider par ce genre de post...lisez plus haut




Faut que je vous dise.. Vos typos sont à chier !!


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2006)

Information importante

La nuit derni&#232;re une &#233;quipe de quatre zigotos
passablement &#233;m&#233;ch&#233;s s'agitaient bruyamment
dans ma rue. Je finis par remarquer qu'ils
collaient des affiches. C'est la campagne de
l'&#233;lection pr&#233;sidentielle qui commence,
me suis-je dit en moi-m&#234;me &#224; moi-m&#234;me
sans en souffler mot &#224; qui que ce soit d'autre.
Ce matin, tiraill&#233; par une curiosit&#233; malsaine,
je voulus m'informer sur le discours &#233;lectoral
&#233;tal&#233; sur ces affiches au vu de tous, y compris
des tr&#232;s jeunes enfants et des femmes enceintes.
Horreur !
Horreur !
Horreur !
En grosses lettres on pouvait lire cette injonction :

*VOTEZ  N°7*

Je n'en croyais pas mes yeux.
Quel est cet hurluberlu ?
Au ch&#226;teau se pr&#233;lasse d&#233;j&#224; N°6
(enfin, il s'y croit le bougre).

Si quelqu'un a des renseignements
sur ce candidat plus que louche...

:afraid: :sick: :afraid:

Sachez qu'il promet de faire couper
l'&#233;lectricit&#233; &#224; ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas !
Scandaleux !


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Joli soutien, tr&#232;s estim&#233; Chambellan. Et quand je dis "soutien", je ne dis pas "wonderbra".
> 
> 
> Quoique...
> ...



Ben d&#233;j&#224; que je d&#233;couvre aujourd'hui.... si en plus...enfin bon, on s'comprends 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je vous dise.. Vos typos sont &#224; chier !!



Oui ben hein ho &#231;a va h&#233;, Madame a en plus des principes et pas de cr&#233;naux pour la typo maintenant   



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Information importante
> 
> 
> *VOTEZ  N°7*
> ...



Info, intox d'un partisan qui n'ose pas se dire.... l'&#233;quipe fait son enqu&#234;te et n'h&#233;sitera pas, dans sa grande abn&#233;gation, &#224; soumettre tout suspect &#224; la question


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Joli soutien, très estimé Chambellan. Et quand je dis "soutien", je ne dis pas "wonderbra".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 la Belgique!


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> la Belgique!



Kikou la... euh... le... les... ben tu es d'où toi?


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2006)

Au fait :hein:

le chateau il est chauff&#233; ou pas ?
pas envie de me geler a voter pou un endroit allah con ou je me g&#232;le


----------



## loustic (12 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait :hein:
> 
> le chateau il est chauffé ou pas ?
> pas envie de me geler a voter pou un endroit allah con ou je me gèle


Oui.

chauffage par l'intérieur.


----------



## joanes (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto s***** le peuple aura ta peau

        
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
      
     
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
   
  
 
​

(joli string non???)


----------



## Grug2 (12 Juillet 2006)

rien compris &#224; ce jeu&#8230;


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2006)

On va pouvoir faire une liste et se présenter


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Roberto s***** le peuple aura ta peau
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> ...





Ahlalala... Toutes ces langues qui s'y agitent...


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Roberto s***** le peuple aura ta peau
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> ...



Et ça se veut impartial!


----------



## queenlucia (13 Juillet 2006)

*Bien,bien,bien....*​ *Veuillez excuser mon absence mais j'étais dans MON château pour préparer la garden party du 14 Juillet...*​ 





 
* Par ses temps de grosses chaleurs...*
* ASSEZ DE CASSOULET*
* ASSEZ DE CHÂTEAU MARGAUX* 

* Pensons LÉGÈRETÉ ! * ​ 
* LA DOUCEUR DE LA LOI.......LA LOI DE LA DOUCEUR.......*​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> *Bien,bien,bien....*​ *Veuillez excuser mon absence mais j'étais dans MON château pour préparer la garden party du 14 Juillet...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joli château...  


Voilà une candidate qui a de la classe,  je n'en disconviens pas...  

Mais ma loyauté envers le Numéro 6 reste indéfectible.  





 Vote for 6!


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et &#231;a se veut impartial!




Absolument M&#226;d&#226;me...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juillet 2006)

Je me ralie au Chateaux Margaux Num&#233;ro 6, et &#224; son Chateaux Margaux ambitieux programme


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2006)

Il fait beau, non ? Pas trop chaud ?
Belle journée, en tout cas. 
Je vais faire un peu de déco.
Ah ! Mlle Queenlucia, je me suis permis de prendre une de vos affiches de campagne.​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

moi avoir d&#233;j&#224; faut&#233;!  
mais pas pour QUEENLUCIA ...


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, non ? Pas trop chaud ?
> Belle journée, en tout cas.
> Je vais faire un peu de déco.
> Ah ! Mlle Queenlucia, je me suis permis de prendre une de vos affiches de campagne.​


_Par ses temps de grosses chaleurs..._
La reine Lucia a des grosses chaleurs dit-elle...

Cherchons la fraîcheur ailleurs.
Entre N°6 et N°7 le choix esr difficile.

*VOTEZ  N° 6,5*

:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, non ? Pas trop chaud ?
> Belle journée, en tout cas.
> Je vais faire un peu de déco.
> Ah ! Mlle Queenlucia, je me suis permis de prendre une de vos affiches de campagne.​



On comprend mieux le pseudo de cette candidate : c'est Lucia célèbre gogo-danseuse au Queen


----------



## silvio (13 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> _Par ses temps de grosses chaleurs..._
> La reine Lucia a des grosses chaleurs dit-elle...
> 
> Cherchons la fraîcheur ailleurs.
> ...



C'est tentant, mais je n'apprécie pas les demi-mesures.

Alors pour des bouteilles bien pleine, je le dis, votons N°6 !!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

*Pour une administration féline,
Choisissez la seule qui en soit digne,
Contre les rustres et les félons,
Votez tous pour Tibomon!*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

moi y en avoir d&#233;j&#224; faut&#233;!  
mais pas pour  TiBoMon...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Te justifier d'avoir besoin tu sembles
> Toi y en a avoir besoin de te justifier.
> Toi y en a nous expliquer ?



Pour le Château
Votez Roberto
C'est le Maître Cappelo
Qu'il nous faut

 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Te justifier d'avoir besoin tu sembles
> Toi y en a avoir besoin de te justifier.
> Toi y en a nous expliquer ?



bah non! 
moi y en a pas avoir pas du tout besoin  me justifier ;-D



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Non non merci, je pr&#233;f&#232;re comploter et tripoter dans l'ombre que faire risette sur le tr&#244;ne !
> :afraid:




et t'inqui&#232;tes, moi y en avoir pas non plus faut&#233; pour toi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Faudrait &#234;'te fou pour voter pour Vendez, il chauffe &#224; la moindre id&#233;e f&#233;minine


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau, non ? Pas trop chaud ?
> Belle journée, en tout cas.
> Je vais faire un peu de déco.
> Ah ! Mlle Queenlucia, je me suis permis de prendre une de vos affiches de campagne.​




Pas mal rezba dans ton nouveau tablier pour le barbecue !


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal rezba dans ton nouveau tablier pour le barbecue !



Le Château Margaux accompagne-t-il mieux le BBQ que le cassoulet?

Mmmmmm...

Voilà qui mérite réflexion, bonnes gens.


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait ê'te fou pour voter pour Vendez, il chauffe à la moindre idée féminine




Le pauvre !  Ça doit paraître long, non ? :love:


----------



## silvio (13 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le Château Margaux accompagne-t-il mieux le BBQ que le cassoulet?
> 
> Mmmmmm...
> 
> Voilà qui mérite réflexion, bonnes gens.



Je pense que l'idéal est de tester les deux options
Une caisse pour chaque option afin d'éviter toute erreur 
N°6 ? 2 caisses !

Votez pour N°6, le seul candidat qui fait progresser les arts de la table !


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2006)

Je ne sais si c'est manoeuvre qui au demeurant reste louable est conforme avec les r&#232;gles d&#233;mocratiques en vigueur, ce souhaite soulever ce point important avant que l'ensemble des candidats-1 posent des reclamations, il serait fort dommage de voir ce processus perturb&#233; par de malencontreuse b&#233;vues


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais si c'est manoeuvre qui au demeurant reste louable est conforme avec les règles démocratiques en vigueur, ce souhaite soulever ce point important avant que l'ensemble des candidats-1 posent des reclamations, il serait fort dommage de voir ce processus perturbé par de malencontreuse bévues




Soyez plus explicite je vous prie. Faites part à vos petits camarades du fond de votre pensée, c'est quoi le blème??


----------



## N°6 (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Blablabla...compensations que la morale r&#233;prouve et dont je suis en train d'imaginer les d&#233;tails *s&#233;ant*.
> :love:




Euh... s&#233;ants, c&#233;ans, ou simple lapsus &#233;vocateur ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Bah typique de la _gaule_ profonde


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> conglomérer



Agréger est plus idoine me semble-t-il - m'enfin tout le monde ne l'est pas


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Soyez plus explicite je vous prie. Faites part à vos petits camarades du fond de votre pensée, c'est quoi le blème??


Est ce qu'un vote émis pour un candidat peut être transféré par le dit candidat vers un autre candidat ?


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'un vote émis pour un candidat peut être transféré par le dit candidat vers un autre candidat ?



 Il conviendrait, cher électeur, qui vous lisiez avec attention les règles du jeu.
:king:
​


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2006)

je m'y suis attel&#233; avec la plus grande c&#233;l&#233;rit&#233;


> LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN
> 
> Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
> Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.
> ...



et rien n'autorise paar la pr&#233;sente notre tr&#232;s cher ami roberto &#224; transferer ses votes, non pas que je ne veuille qu'il le fisse (loin de moi l'id&#233;e) mais j'ai peur que certains candidats peu scrupuleux puisse user de cette non conformit&#233; pour invalider certains votes, j'en serais contrit de ne pas avoir soulg&#233; ce point en place publique.


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2006)

Il n'y a donc qu'un seul paragraphe, dans ces règles ? ​ 




> *L'opposition et la Majorité :*
> 
> Le leader de l'opposition peut fédérer des candidats autour de sa personne, même si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats déclarés doivent se rallier officiellement à lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la clôture du scrutin.
> Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs électeurs de leur ralliement. Néanmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point à l'issue du scrutin.
> ...



:king:​


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

_Avec la hausse de temp&#233;rature de cette campagne&#8230; je trouve que mener la mienne dans l&#8217;ombre est une excellente id&#233;e.
_


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

J'croyais qu'on d'vait pas en parler


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Tu sais tr&#232;s bien qu'un petit extra fait parfois du bien en fin de mois.


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais très bien qu'un petit extra fait parfois du bien en fin de mois.



Surtout quand on a pas été payé du mois précédent.


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Une caisse pour chaque option afin d'&#233;viter toute erreur
> N&#176;6 ? 2 caisses !



Ca y est: ils n'ont pas encore consomm&#233; le cassoulet et d&#233;j&#224; ils l&#226;chent des caisses.
Pfffff... Ouvrez les fen&#234;tres!





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah typique de la _gaule_ profonde



Ouuuu... Ca, &#231;a va loin.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand on a pas été payé du mois précédent.


Question :

Le maitre du chateau est oblig&#233; de choisir une police pourrie d'aspect pompeux? 
J'ai rien vu l&#224;-dessus dans les r&#232;gles.


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

_je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que &#171; petit extra &#187; n'est pas un surnom, malgr&#233; les apparences :rateau:_


----------



## rezba (13 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Question :
> 
> Le maitre du chateau est obligé de choisir une police pourrie d'aspect pompeux?
> J'ai rien vu là-dessus dans les règles.




Le Maître fait ce qu'il veut, petit blork.
Mais sache néanmoins que le Château n'a pas de chargé de communication.
Tu peux faire une offre de service en même temps que tu votes pour le candidat de la majorite.
:king:
​


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

*Mise au point avant les soldes​*

Les candidats déclarés :

- QueenLucia
- N°6
- TibomonG4
- Nephou


A moins de 24 heures de la cloture du scrutin sachez que seulement 20 suffrages (valables)  ont été enregistrés. Ce décompte tient compte rateau: ) des revirements de suffrages, alliances contre nature, pots de vins, tentatives de corruption, propositions indécentes, promesses de dons, voyages offerts tout compris, que j'ai....dans ma grande probité....ignorés superbement  Bon, maintnant il faudrait fair ds propositions plus constructivs....

Donc : n'hésitez pas à vous porter candidats si vous voulez foutre la m**** participer.
Et surtout : Votez, votez, votez, il en restera peut-être  quelque chose


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas si faudrait pr&#233;ciser mais comme aux caisses des magasins ou je choisi ma file, en g&#233;n&#233;ral quand je vote ben le candidat y perd. :rateau:


----------



## silvio (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si faudrait préciser mais comme aux caisses des magasins ou je choisi ma file, en général quand je vote ben le candidat y perd. :rateau:


Ah toi aussi !

Darn, darn, darn : je viens de donner ma voix (UNE FOIS DE PLUS, VAUDRAIT VOIR A NE PAS L'OUBLIER !) à N°6, et promettre à Rezba une petit épuration ....


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah y a une clotûre du scrutin ???
> 
> 
> _Enfin bon après, rassure-moi : ça recommence ??_




Clotûre du scrutin demain vendredi 14 juillet à 12 heures.


Bien sûr que ça recommence, on vient d'inventer le mouvement perpétuel


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> *Mise au point avant les soldes​ *
> 
> 
> Les candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s :
> ...


The last but not the least, j'en suis ... de la candidature 

Soit

 Les candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s :

- QueenLucia
- N&#176;6
- TibomonG4
- Nephou
- Fig. 5

Pour Joannes tu as d&#233;j&#224; mon Message Priv&#233;


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> *Pour une administration féline,
> Choisissez la seule qui en soit digne,
> Contre les rustres et les félons,
> Pour qui votait-on ?*


QUOTE
NOTE
POTE
VOTE
ROTE
FROTTE
MOTTE
GROTTE
SOTTE
---
CROTTE
/QUOTE


----------



## philire (13 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le Château Margaux accompagne-t-il mieux le BBQ que le cassoulet?


un bon steack de panthère...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi !
> 
> Darn, darn, darn : je viens de donner ma voix (UNE FOIS DE PLUS, VAUDRAIT VOIR A NE PAS L'OUBLIER !) &#224; N&#176;6, et promettre &#224; Rezba une petit &#233;puration ....


Seuls les votes par MP comptent


----------



## philire (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et des SURPRISES avec QueenLucia !!
> :love::love::love::love:
> :love::love:​


.    .


----------



## aricosec (13 Juillet 2006)

_*est ce qu'il y aura de la barbe a papa* !  _
j'aime bien la barbe a papa ! :love:


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _*est ce qu'il y aura de la barbe a papa* !  _
> j'aime bien la barbe a papa ! :love:




Mon Dieu mon Dieu mon Dieu...


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> un bon steack de panthère...



Alors là, je dis halte. Comment? Un appel au meurtre vient d'être lancé par le ci-devant "Philire" et PERSONNE ne réagit? :hein:

Non mais je rêêêêêêêve!!!! Mais vas-y! donne un coup de boule tant que tu y es!!! 

Il mérite d'être disqualifié pour cet acte de lèse future Maitresse du Château. 

Huons-le pour ces paroles d'infamie: "Bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!"


Non mais alors.


----------



## mado (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> NB2 : _oui, y aura de la barbapapa et du Fanta© citron. Et des milkshakes à la poire si la machine à milkshakes de Rezba est réparée._
> :love: :love: :love:



Euh, bien qu'ayant une nette préfèrence pour le Bourgogne, je vais choisir le château Margaux sur ce coup


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2006)

Devant les exag&#233;rations insens&#233;es que r&#233;v&#232;lent
les souteneurs des candidat(e)s, il est temps
de prendre une position ferme :

*Non seulement le vainqueur va gagner

mais le gagnant sera le vainqueur.*

  

Vive le cha&#238;tre du m&#226;teau !


----------



## philire (13 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mon Dieu mon Dieu mon Dieu...


------------------
*VOTEZ TRES HAUT!!*


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *&#224; la poire de Rezba !*


Sachez m&#244;ssieur Vendez que je vous trouve bien cavalier de qualifier Dame lucia de &#8220;poire de Rezba&#8221; tout en feignant de soutenir. Quel galant homme vous f&#238;tes le temps de quelques brefs &#233;changes. Mais c&#8217;est fini.

*&#171; D&#233;j&#224; Robert pointe sous Vendez. &#187;*

_ Je suis d&#233;&#231;u voir m&#234;me, pein&#233;.

Il ne reste plus qu'une chose &#224; faire : voter pour moi._


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a donc qu'un seul paragraphe, dans ces r&#232;gles ? ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#231;a sent l'election corse quand m&#234;me ici
c'est pas que &#231;a me fait bisquer hein, mais comme dit ange:
et pourquoi tu pose des questions toi tu cherches les ennuis hein

je vais donc voter pour le dernier




au fait existe il un droit de cuissage ou non rien, que des trucs d&#233;mocratiques ?​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai pas vu Roberto dans la liste des candidats et pourtant il fait bien campagne non ?
Et je croyais que Tibomon n'était pas candidate...

On nous cache des choses .... 

Où est passé l'écrieur ?


----------



## katelijn (13 Juillet 2006)

Pour l'instant il fait campagne pour le moyen âge ...


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu Roberto dans la liste des candidats et pourtant il fait bien campagne non ?
> Et je croyais que Tibomon n'était pas candidate...
> 
> On nous cache des choses ....
> ...




Très chère coucourde  . Tu ne sais oh combien je comprends tes récriminations. Néanmoins me ferais tu l'immense plaisir de relire les quelques dernières pages STP ?
Ton dévoué     :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

Ouh l&#224;, &#231;a se complique dans les environs de chateau au fur et &#224; mesure que l'&#233;cheance approche... 
Bon, des nouveaux candidats. OK.
Des candidats qui se rallient &#224; d'autres. OK. 
&#231;a me convient pas forc&#233;ment. 

Et puis j'ai une mauvaise r&#233;putation &#224; tenir... donc, je m'en vais changer mon vote.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2006)

Philire, je retiens le steak de panth&#232;re :mouais: 

Concernant le scrutin, il se trouve qu'avant de confirmer ma candidature, survenue suite &#224; l'incompr&#233;hension de mon post par Joanes, j'ai vot&#233; pour Monsieur 6. Je me vois mal revenir sur ce vote, d&#233;clar&#233; publiquement, m&#234;me si cela saborde mon &#233;lection. Sauf si Monsieur 6 n'y voit aucun inconv&#233;nient. 

Pour ce qui est de ma campagne, sachez chers &#233;lecteurs, que j'ai r&#233;fl&#233;chi &#224; quelques mesures sociales


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Philire, je retiens le steak de panth&#232;re :mouais:
> 
> Concernant le scrutin, il se trouve qu'avant de confirmer ma candidature, survenue suite &#224; l'incompr&#233;hension de mon post par Joanes, j'ai vot&#233; pour Monsieur 6. Je me vois mal revenir sur ce vote, d&#233;clar&#233; publiquement, m&#234;me si cela saborde mon &#233;lection. Sauf si Monsieur 6 n'y voit aucun inconv&#233;nient.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de ma campagne, sachez chers &#233;lecteurs, que j'ai r&#233;fl&#233;chi &#224; quelques mesures sociales


 Oh, tu sais, tant que tu ne changes pas de candidat en cours de campagne ET que finalement, tu votes pour un troisi&#232;me...


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

Très chères, très chers, sachez que les suffrages que vous exprimez sont confidentiels puisque réalisé par MP auprès de votre serviteur.
De plus, vous pouvez, à tous moments, je dis bien à *tous moment*s, changer de vote,  toujours par la même voie. Seuls les derniers vote de chaque votants seront pris en compte.

ize zat clire???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

Confidentiels? Jusqu'au d&#233;voilement du scrutin, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Confidentiels? Jusqu'au d&#233;voilement du scrutin, n'est-ce pas?



 [Mode J.M.L/on]"Tout &#224; fait Thierry"[mode J.M.L/off]

edith : et voil&#224;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> [Mode T. Roland/on]"Tout à fait Thierry"[mode T. Roland/off]


T.Roland? Ce ne serait pas Jean-Michel par hasard?


----------



## silvio (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est *le milkshake &#224; la poire de Rezba !*
> :love: :love:
> 
> _Le seul milkshake &#224; la poire sans poire ni lait !_


Mado a fait un choix judicieux (Vote Number 6 !)
N'essaie pas de te rattraper aux branches d'un poirier en capilotade


----------



## queenlucia (13 Juillet 2006)

de qualifier Dame lucia de poire de Rezba............

*« Déjà Robert pointe sous Vendez. »*

_ Je suis déçu voir même, peiné.

Il ne reste plus qu'une chose à faire : voter pour moi._[/quote]



* NON Mais on rêve !! 

*​ * Qui traite la future maîtresse du chateau de "poire de Rezba" ici ??

Tout ça pour tenter de récupérer quelques malheureuses voix, c'est petit, tout petit.....

Je ne vous félicite pas Monsieur Nephou.......
Sachez également qu'à défaut de "prendre des gnons" ,je peux aussi en donner. 

Enfin, comme ça tous les électeurs peuvent ENFIN admirer votre technique pour mener votre campagne........  Magnifique !*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2006)

*AVIS*

La Commission de Contrôle, de Vérification et d'Inspection du Château (COCOVIC) a été créée en vertu de la résolution 1859, adoptée par le Conseil de Suivi des Opérations Nulles et Unilatérales le 11 juillet 2006. La COCOVIC devait remplacer la Commission spéciale démissionnaire en raison des manipulations et trafics en tous genres dûment constatés.  Elle poursuivra le mandat de cette dernière, à savoir pourchasser, neutraliser et traduire devant les tribunaux compétents les coupables et mettre en oeuvre le système en place de contrôle et de vérification pour s'assurer du respect par le Château de ses obligations envers ses sujets.

Conformément à la Charte du Château, le personnel de la Commission sera sélectionné de façon à assurer les plus hautes qualités de travail, de compétence et d'intégrité, en prenant en considération l'importance d'un recrutement effectué sur une base géographique aussi large que possible. Le personnel de la Commission inclus des spécialistes en boissons, fruits et légumes, bombes déodorantes, désherbants ainsi que des analystes, des scientifiques, des spécialistes de la chicungougna, des ingénieurs et des planificateurs des opérations finies.

La Commission est financée à partir d'un faible pourcentage des fonds produits par l'exportation de cassoulet par la Corse (le programme "cassoulet pour cagoules"). A la différence de son prédécesseur, La COCOVAC Commission de Contrôle et d'Asservissement du Château, le personnel de la COCOVIC est composé d'employés du Château. Outre le Bureau du Président exécutif et ses fonctions exécutives, juridiques et de liaison, la COCOVIC comprend quatre divisions (Fêtes et Pique-Niques (ta mère), Partouzes et Prières, Désinformation, Appui technique pour la culture du vignoble et Formation à la pratique de la sieste quotidienne) de même qu'un service administratif. La Commission a son siège au Château. Le plan d'organisation et l'organigramme de la Commission figurent dans le document X/6969.

Le Président exécutif est tenu de faire rapport au Conseil de Suivi des Opérations Nulles et Unilatérales sur les activités de la COCOVIC tous les trois mois. Conformément avec la résolution établissant la Commission, il doit consulter le Collège des Commissaires pour préparer ses rapports au Conseil. Ainsi, le Collège des Commissaires se réunit au moins quatre fois par an en réunion privée pour discuter des rapports et des autres activités organisationnelles et opérationnelles.​


----------



## joanes (13 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mado a fait un choix judicieux (Vote Number 6 !)
> N'essaie pas de te rattraper aux branches d'un poirier en capilotade



Vous me semblez bien informé pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas accès aux suffrages... à moins que ce ne soit qu'une tentative de désinformation, mais alors là soyez plus astucieux      

edith : oups, ma super police à moi que j'ai


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *AVIS*
> 
> La Commission de Contr&#244;le, de V&#233;rification et d'Inspection du Ch&#226;teau (COCOVIC) a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;e en vertu de la r&#233;solution 1859, adopt&#233;e par le Conseil de Suivi des Op&#233;rations Nulles et Unilat&#233;rales le 11 juillet 2006. La COCOVIC devait remplacer la Commission sp&#233;ciale d&#233;missionnaire en raison..........
> .........pour pr&#233;parer ses rapports au Conseil. Ainsi, le Coll&#232;ge des Commissaires se r&#233;unit au moins quatre fois par an en r&#233;union priv&#233;e pour discuter des rapports et des autres activit&#233;s organisationnelles et op&#233;rationnelles.​


Hou l&#224; ! Hou l&#224; l&#224; ! Hou l&#224; l&#224; l&#224; ! Hou l&#224; l&#224; l&#224; l&#224; ! Hou l&#224; l&#224; l&#224; l&#224; l&#224;...

Votons et qu'on n'en parle plus !


----------



## Nobody (14 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant il fait campagne pour le moyen âge ...



Le problème, c'est que le Moyen Age ne se présente pas à cette élection. N'est-ce pas.


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *AVIS*
> ....et des planificateurs des op&#233;rations finies.
> ...​


je veux bien faire partie des employ&#233;s :love:


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *AVIS*​
> 
> Conformément à la Charte du Château, le personnel de la Commission sera sélectionné de façon à assurer les plus hautes qualités de travail, de compétence et d'intégrité,
> _
> ...


-

ces mots me vont droit au coeur :rose: :rose: :mouais: 
-
je postule donc pour la place d'aide sommelier


----------



## philire (14 Juillet 2006)

*IL NE RESTE QUE PEU DE TEMPS...

... ET ELLE PASSE TRES VITE







... VOTEZ VITE  !!​
**






*


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2006)

Citoyennes, Citoyens,

L'heure qui scellera le destin du Ch&#226;teau approche : ce sera aujourd'hui &#224; 12h. 
Celles et ceux qui n'auraient pas encore vot&#233; peuvent encore le faire aupr&#232;s du *Chambellan*.  

Et surtout, vous pouvez encore changer votre vote en cas d'erreur malencontreuse ; si par m&#233;garde vous n'aviez pas vot&#233; pour le Num&#233;ro 6.
Si vous avez vot&#233; pour le Num&#233;ro 6, votre choix est le bon. 






Ne vous laissez pas abuser par les sortil&#232;ges  de la charmante *queenlucia*, non plus que par la belle rh&#233;torique de son redoutable mentor et parrain, *rezba*. 

L'oligarchie bureaucratique de l'actuelle majorit&#233; a v&#233;cu.
Le temps de prendre votre destin en main est venu : votez pour le candidat qui d&#233;fendra vos int&#233;r&#234;ts : le  *N&#176;6*!
*Parce qu'il est le seul candidat &#224; d&#233;fendre un programme s&#233;rieux : nous amuser! *
Et s'amuser, c'est important! 









Une erreur de vote aurait sur le Ch&#226;teau des cons&#233;quences incalculables!... (Au moins jusqu'au tour suivant...  )      

 Votez pour la Justice! 
Votez pour la Libert&#233;! 
Votez pour le Ch&#226;teau Margaux! 

*Votez pour le Num&#233;ro 6!*








Vote for 6!
 Vote for 6!
 Vote for 6!  
 









​


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2006)

C'est vrai que c'est tentant... quand se finissent les votes ?

(et au fait il me semble que l'on passe sous silence l'aile droite du chateau, qui en sera le responsable ? y aura t'il une sous commission ? car autant la commisure des deux ailes est clairement d&#233;finie autant les ailes ... je n'aimerais pas voter pour une oligarchie a tendance cessessioniste sur les ailes    )


----------



## joanes (14 Juillet 2006)

Tout s'accélère, les MP pleuvent comme le feu du soleil sur nos têtes nues.... encore 18 minutes avant la clôture.....

C'est pas possible, tous le monde est au défilé ou quoi????

Ah tiens pendant que je vous tiens là : je suis moizaussi candidat.....


----------



## joanes (14 Juillet 2006)

ZE Candidates :


- QueenLucia
- N°6
- TibomonG4
- Nephou
- Fig. 5
- Joanes


N'oubliez pas de d&#233;clarer si vous &#234;tes dans l'opposition ou la majorit&#233;. Auquel cas vos votes iront au candidat de la faction choisie...


Seul d&#233;clar&#233; pour le moment : Roberto pour la majorit&#233;, donc les votes pour Robby iront &#224; la majorit&#233;


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2006)

A vot&#233; 
AR 120 C


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

it's ok for me,   a fôté pour le rouge


----------



## joanes (14 Juillet 2006)

STOP     


   ​


Voil&#224;, mes biens chers camarades, les votes sont suspendus. Le bureau va se r&#233;unir pour d&#233;pouiller. Tous les observateurs de l'opposition sont les bienvenus pour contr&#244;ler la rigueur de l'op&#233;ration. Merci &#224; toutes et &#224; tous....vous &#234;tes F&#212;rmidables.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ZE Candidates :
> 
> 
> - QueenLucia
> ...



Ne serait-il pas int&#233;ressant de laisser une p&#233;riode apr&#232;s la d&#233;claration des r&#233;sultats par le Chambellan afin que des tractations se fassent entre les divers candidats qui se rallieraient alors en faveur de la majorit&#233; ou de l'opposition ? Genre tu me donnes le poste de Chambellan, je ma rallie &#224; toi ...


----------



## aricosec (14 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-il pas intéressant de laisser une période après la déclaration des résultats par le Chambellan afin que des tractations se fassent entre les divers candidats qui se rallieraient alors en faveur de la majorité ou de l'opposition ? Genre tu me donnes le poste de Chambellan, je ma rallie à toi ...


-
oh non !  
-
s'ensuivrait les pots de vins et les droits de cuissage  !  
-
on ne peut evoluer dans cette voie


----------



## joanes (14 Juillet 2006)

Mesdames, Messieurs,
La campagne étant terminée la proclamation des résultats aura lieu dans le courant de la journée (vers 17/18h), passque là, je vais à la plage pour un repos bien mérité après cette haletante semaine      L'équipe du château vous remercie de votre participation et espère vous retrouver très prochainement


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2006)

le temps que la tortue aille &#224; la plage pondre ces oeufs ?  :rateau:


----------



## mado (14 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames, Messieurs,
> La campagne étant terminée la proclamation des résultats aura lieu dans le courant de la journée (vers 17/18h), passque là, je vais à la plage pour un repos bien mérité après cette haletante semaine      L'équipe du château vous remercie de votre participation et espère vous retrouver très prochainement



T'aurais pu dire où 

J'aurais pu essayer quelques dernières cartouches de corruption


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu dire où
> 
> J'aurais pu essayer quelques dernières cartouches de corruption


T'as qu'à faire comme si j'étais le chef, je suis déjà corruptible


----------



## rezba (14 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-il pas intéressant de laisser une période après la déclaration des résultats par le Chambellan afin que des tractations se fassent entre les divers candidats qui se rallieraient alors en faveur de la majorité ou de l'opposition ? Genre tu me donnes le poste de Chambellan, je ma rallie à toi ...




Cela est prévu par notre bon règlement. Mais avant la clôture du scrutin, et sous conditions.​ 
​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Cela est prévu par notre bon règlement. Mais avant la clôture du scrutin, et sous conditions.​
> ​



merci de répondre à la question que je ne pose pas


----------



## joanes (14 Juillet 2006)

Avis à la population

ça va nichonner grave
​

Après dépouillement du scrutin les résultats sont les suivants :

QueenLucia : 14

N°6 : 9

TibomonG4 : 4

Néphou : 1

Fig5 : 1

Joanes : 1

Les autres cadidats potentiels (ayant déjà des points) et ne s'étant pas déclaré publiquement n'ont reçu aucune voix. La voix acquise par Roberto, qui avait 1 point et donc candidat, a été reportée, à sa demande, sur la leadeuse de la majorité.

Nous avons donc aujourd'hui un Maîtresse du Château, qui je pense fera sa distribution de point et donc ses nominations à sa convenance.    

Monsieur N°6, encore un effort sur le Château Margot et puis, choisissez mieux vos ministres de la propagande    

Un dernier message tout de même à ceusse et cellesse qui n'ont pas voté, quel dommage vous eussiez participé là, à une belle aventure démocratique pleine d'entrain, de rebondissements, de trahison et de pots de vins frelatés.
Quoi qu'il en soit vue que l'on a ici inventé le mouvement perpétuel on se retrouve pour la prochaine campagne.
A toutes et à tous, je souhaite un bon week end et moi je vais à la brasucade :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: avec la maîtresse du Château yark yark yark


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2006)

Nephou 1

Mmmmmmmppffffffffffffff

d&#233;sol&#233; 

y a quand m&#234;me 30 glandEs qui votent 'tain 

bon the hacker pour la f&#234;te nationale au d!, merci les frouzes


----------



## queenlucia (14 Juillet 2006)

*MERCI, MERCI,MERCI

*​ *Me voilà Maîtresse du château...

*​ *Je remercie donc les personnes qui ont voté pour moi : 
Les amis, les vrais..
Les curieux..
Les intéressés..
Les traitres..
ET même ceux qui n'y ont vu que leurs futurs propres interets..

IL m'incombe maintenant la lourde tache de savoir bien m'entourer pour que Douceur, Loyauté, et Vieille déconnade deviennent LA devise de VOTRE château.

Pour cela, il faut de la réflexion (ou pas, au contraire ).

POur l'instant, c'est GARDEN PARTY....
Alors mangeons, buvons, et nous verrons LUNDI pour la distribution des points et des rôles.

Bon week end à tous et à toutes.
*
*Votre maîtresse bien aimée.*


----------



## rezba (14 Juillet 2006)

Mes fid&#232;les et bons amis,

C'est avec une grande all&#233;gresse que j'accueille les r&#233;sultats de ce scrutin.
C'est pour moi une joie toute particuli&#232;re de laisser la place &#224; Queenlucia, premi&#232;re maitresse du Ch&#226;teau. Outre cette magnifique altenance des genres, c'est une quasi nioubie qui monte sur le tr&#244;ne, et c'est un fantastique message de d&#233;mocratie.

F&#233;licitations &#224; vous, Madame.
:love:  :love:
Et merci &#224; vous, mes fild&#232;les chambellan et ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
:king:


Je ne voudrais pas vous quitter sans vous faire part de mon inqui&#233;tude particuli&#232;re au sujet de mon bon ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Nous ne l'avons plus vu depuis mercredi dernier, &#224; l'heure o&#249; il s'appretait de nouveau &#224; aller chasser la vermine dans les souterrains du Ch&#226;teau.
En effet, notre bon ex&#233;cuteur s'&#233;tait fix&#233; pour mission de nettoyer les catacombes et autres oubliettes des groupes de terroristes alli&#233;s &#224; l'opposition, qui compl&#244;taient dans les ab&#238;mes, pour le r&#233;sultat pitoyable que l'on sait.
J'ose croire que mon fid&#232;le PonkHead n'est pas tomb&#233; dans un traquenard, et qu'il r&#233;appara&#238;tra bient&#244;t.
Il serait intol&#233;rable qu'une mauvaise nouvelle vienne transformer ce jour d'all&#233;gresse en date funeste.


Votre d&#233;vou&#233; rezba.
​


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2006)

je pense que c'est un coup de num&#233;ro 2 :hein:


----------



## Nobody (14 Juillet 2006)

Bon, donc.

Gr&#226;ce &#224; ce nouveau subterfuge, Rezba est maitre du ch&#226;teau pour la deuxi&#232;me fois cons&#233;cutive. Il faudrait que l'opposition s'organise car Rezba va se pr&#233;senter &#224; nouveau pour le troisi&#232;me scrutin. Cela commence vachement &#224; ressembler &#224; de la dictature.
*
LEVONS-NOUS ET VOTONS POURQU'ON LES CHATRE:
DONNONS NOS VOIX A TIBOMONG4!

 
*


----------



## naas (14 Juillet 2006)

je propose un report des voix minoritaires vers n&#176;6 qui ne l'oublions pas etait deuxieme

et puis rene lucia, je l'aime pas parcequ'elle met pas de :love: dans ses messages, c'est mauvais signe &#231;a


----------



## philire (15 Juillet 2006)

C'est marrant, ce coup-ci, on a pas eu droit aux noms des votants.
Y aurait-il des choses à cacher pour le pouvoir en place ?
... comme par exemple que des "gens" comme l'écrieur, que nous croyions anars, se révèlent partie prenante d'une élection!... et pour la majorité!!:affraid:


Tibomon ne se laissera pas faire, parole de panthère.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes fidèles et bons amis,
> 
> C'est avec une grande allégresse que j'accueille les résultats de ce scrutin.
> C'est pour moi une joie toute particulière de laisser la place à Queenlucia, première maitresse du Château. (...)
> ...



mouais.....y'a des intérêts partisans, y'at'il une vrai alternance ?! 
dans un commentaire :


			
				r...a a dit:
			
		

> hmmm... queenlucia.
> Un pseudo à réver à des sofas, des canapés, des boudoirs douillets.
> Baisers, mon tamagoshi chéri!
> :love:


 


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ma Queen, recevez ici mes félicitations !*
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _(blablabla)... bal du quatorze juillet (blablabla)... non.
> _


alors toi dès que des promesses "_formes_" se profilent à l'horizon (_même dans tes rêves !!_), tu perds tout contrôle sur toi même !! 

  :love: 







y'a pas un candidat pour "tout arracher", là ?!


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mouais.....y'a des intérêts partisans, y'at'il une vrai alternance ?!
> dans un commentaire :  ... / ...



Ah! Tout de même! Nous sommes deux! Y a pas de mal que le bon peuple se réveille enfin!

:hein: 

Alors, unissons nous! C'est le retour du Front Popu!

Tous autour de... Bon, ben soit N°6 soit Tibo.

J'ai un faible pour la panthère. Mais le Margaux promis est bien tentant également.

Lequel des deux candidats va se proposer pour fédérer autour de sa personne les votes qui feront changer - après des siècles et des siècles d'esclavage (ça c'est mon côté belge qui ressort) - l'oppression, le mensonge, la fellonie et la tromperie?








Et qu'est-ce qui fout l'aut' avec son cassoulet? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mais le Margaux promis est bien tentant également.



Comment imaginer qu'un Margaux (fût-il de bonne année) pourrait rivaliser avec le charme et l'allant de Tibo ?


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Fellonie,* un mot splendide qui oscille entre fellation et Wallonie.
> :love:
> 
> 
> :rose:


...qui oscille aussi entre f&#234;l&#233; et honni !



Vous avez vu ?

Pas le temps de dire OUF !

La ma&#238;tresse du ch&#226;teau, &#224; peine &#233;lue,
laisse tout en plan et part en vaiquehande !

Elle nous prend pour ses esclaves !

---
*C'est moi la ma&#238;tresse du ch&#226;tieau
J'remplis pas l'vase non plus les sieaux
J'manie pas l'balai ni l'torchon
J'file la p&#226;t&#233;e aux gros cochons
Et puis des gnons &#224; vous poltrons
J'ai les deux pieds dans l'm&#234;me sabot
J'suis une feignasse plus qui n'en faut
Ici qui c'est qui fait l'boulot ... pas mouais.*
---
(Merci Ricet-Barrier)


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2006)

La vacance du pouvoir est propice aux coups d'Etat non ?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> C'est pour moi une joie toute particulière de laisser la place à Queenlucia, première maitresse du Château. Outre cette magnifique altenance des genres, c'est une quasi nioubie qui monte sur le trône, et c'est un fantastique message de démocratie.
> (...)​


 Je suis d'accord avec cet aspect des résultats du tour précédent. 

 Le problème étant paradoxalement que le soutien de rezba aurait sans doute suffi à faire élire n'importe quel(le) candidat(e). 
 Ainsi, soutenu par rezba, même le copain du cousin du frère de l'ami du chien de Queenlucia aurait sans doute pu remporter l'élection haut la main...    



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est un coup de numéro 2 :hein:


 C'est évident. 





			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Tout de même! Nous sommes deux! Y a pas de mal que le bon peuple se réveille enfin!
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...


 Voilà justement les bases fondamentales de la stratégie qui permettra de renverser l'actuelle majorité. 
 C'est en réduisant la dispersion des candidatures de l'opposition que nous remporterons la victoire. 

 La performance du Numéro 6 n'est finalement pas négligeable, mais celle de Tibo ne l'est pas non plus. Surtout si l'on considère qu'elle fut quasiment une candidate de dernière minute, qui plus est désignée comme telle à l'insu de son plein gré, suite à la mauvaise interprétation de l'un de ses posts...    

 Donc, il faut sans doute envisager de fédérer les électeurs du Numéro 6 et ceux de la panthère. 
 J'attends avec impatience de voir quelles pourraient être les *"mesures sociales"* proposées par la panthère, pour voir quelles pourraient être les bases programmatiques d'une possible alliance entre les défenseurs de la Liberté et du Château Margaux et ceux qui soutiennent déjà la panthère. 

La panthère militera-t-elle sous la bannière du Numéro 6?
Ou le Numéro 6 épousera-t-il la cause de la panthère?

Qui répondra à ces questions rapprochera sans doute l'opposition d'une possible victoire pour le prochain suffrage... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2006)

Tu te trompes, c'est uniquement car c'&#233;tait une candidate (donc vote en masse des gens comme moi par exemple  ) que rezba l'a soutenu pour donn&#233; l'illusion que les gens le suivraient. D&#233;j&#224; qu'il a eu du bol au premier tour


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes, c'est uniquement car c'était une candidate (donc vote en masse des gens comme moi par exemple  ) que rezba l'a soutenu pour donné l'illusion que les gens le suivraient. Déjà qu'il a eu du bol au premier tour


Je suis justement curieux de voir s'il aura éternellement du bol...


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Fellonie,* un mot splendide qui oscille entre fellation et Wallonie.
> :love:
> 
> 
> :rose:



Mouaahahahhahahaaaaa!!! EXCEPTIONNEL!!!! Je l'encadre celle-l&#224;.  
Je la reservirai en la notant bien Roberto©.   
   





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> La vacance du pouvoir est propice aux coups d'Etat non ?



Voil&#224; qui est parl&#233;!!!! 

Allons-y!!!  Sus!! (hein, Roberto? Wallonie-Wallonie-Wallonienienie  )
Sus au ch&#226;teau! Mado avec nous!! Tous derri&#232;re elle (et moi devant)!!!

*A l'assaut, mes braves! Reprenons la Bastille: le 14 juillet nous donne des ailes! L'histoire se r&#233;p&#232;te! TA&#207;AUT! TA&#207;AUT!!!*


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu te trompes, c'est uniquement car c'&#233;tait une candidate (donc vote en masse des gens comme moi par exemple  ) que rezba l'a soutenu pour donn&#233; l'illusion que les gens le suivraient. D&#233;j&#224; qu'il a eu du bol au premier tour



Tu n'es pas tout &#224; fait dans le vrai. C'est parce que tu as assur&#233; Queenlucia de ton soutien que j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de faire pencher la balance en sa faveur.

Tu es notre leader d'opinion. 
Notre passionaria &#224; moustache ! :rateau:


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je suis justement curieux de voir s'il aura &#233;ternellement du bol...


Du bol ? 
C'est un synonyme de strat&#233;gie, _bol_ ? 
Non, en fait, je retire ce que j'ai dit. Ce n'est pas gr&#226;ce &#224; Supermoquette qu'on arrive &#224; ce r&#233;sultat, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; Roberto, qui m'a fait relire le petit nicolas illustr&#233; ! 
Maintenant, je vais relire Sun Tzu.


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas tout à fait dans le vrai. C'est parce que tu as assuré Queenlucia de ton soutien que j'ai décidé de faire pencher la balance en sa faveur.
> 
> Tu es notre leader d'opinion.
> Notre passionaria à moustache ! :rateau:




Quel manipulateur.

*Ne nous laissons pas faire, frères!* (difficile à prononcer ça)
*Ejectons les oppresseurs, soeurs!*

Boutons les pressions hors de ce château qui nous fait la nique! (huhum...)

Allez, quoi, merdre, la plage sera encore là lundi...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

En l'état, le ticket TibomonG4+N°6 n'est pas suffisant : les candidatures ultra-minoritaires peuvent faire la différence


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc qui me rassure : même toi, instinctivement, tu fais la même faute que moi à *"synonyme"*.
> Alors que des mots plus compliqués comme "éponyme" ou "homonyme", "paronyme", "toponyme", "acronyme", ou bien "patronyme", "métonymie", "anonymographe", "pseudonyme", ou encore "Je connais une rousse d'enfer à Nîmes", je suis sûr que tu les écris correctement.
> 
> :love:



Il est chiant, celui-là. Deux "y", on se dit que c'est pas possible. Ben si.
Et ça rentre pas, hein, à chaque fois, on se repose la question.
Ça me rassure de pas être le seul. :rateau: :love:

Bon, roberto, mon grand, il faut qu'on parle de ta prochaine campagne... :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est qui ?_
> Un prof de shiatsu ?
> 
> 
> ...


:hein:
Tu nous fait marcher, là, dis, tu nous fait marcher, hein?... :affraid: 
Rassure-nous et dis haut et fort qu'il fallait voir là du second degré...   

Ceci dit, *les lectures que rezba conseille*, contre ses propres intérêts, me semblent venir là fort à propos...


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est parlé!!!!
> 
> Allons-y!!!  Sus!! (hein, Roberto? Wallonie-Wallonie-Wallonienienie  )
> Sus au château! Mado avec nous!! Tous derrière elle (et moi devant)!!!
> ...



A la quête du Graal ? 
Tu te souviens où tu as mis le lapin ?


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A la quête du Graal ?
> Tu te souviens où tu as mis le lapin ?



Un lapin de bois ?


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2006)

What ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2006)

&#234;tre devant mado, quel bobet, tu l'as jamais vu ou bien ??


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> &#234;tre devant mado, quel bobet, tu l'as jamais vu ou bien ??


Seulement d'en bas...

:rose:

Oui mais bon, hein, h&#233;, ho! :hein:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Chacun ses gouts.


Pi j'ai jamais aim&#233; Bob et Bobette.


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> What ?



Faites chier la vache !


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, *les lectures que rezba conseille*, contre ses propres intérêts, me semblent venir là fort à propos...



J'espère que vous aurez pris soin de vous imprégner aussi de celui-là, ou encore de cet autre... 


Non, sérieux. De là où vous partez, si vous voulez vraiment ma défaite, lisez ça.


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> A la quête du Graal ?
> Tu te souviens où tu as mis le lapin ?



Celui-ci?








Lapin reste dans sa caverne. 
Par contre, lapine sort plus facilement.

If vous voyez ce que ich veut spreken par là.


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *En vrai* c'est mieux que le pire que tu peux espérer et le meilleur que tu peux craindre !
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



Fichtre... Il y a à boire et à manger...

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai rien compris mais je souscris tout &#224; fait &#224; cette analyse.*
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Ah toi z'aussi t'as rien compris! 

&#199;a me fait plaisir et me rassure de ne plus &#234;tre seule. :rateau: :love:


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *En vrai* c'est mieux que le pire que tu peux espérer et le meilleur que tu peux craindre !
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



Ça c'est l'option 
​ 





Japonaiseries inside


​


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est l'option
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



La candidate Mado précise son programme.

De plus amples développements suivront.


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La candidate Mado précise son programme.
> 
> De plus amples développements suivront.


tu bouffes &#224; tous les rateliers, toi !! 

  :love:


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La candidate Mado précise son programme.
> 
> De plus amples développements suivront.



Non, non. J'assure juste l'intérim. et J'espère que la reine Lucie n'en prendra pas ombrage 

Et puis on a château de libre pourquoi s'en priver ? Parce qu'à part voter il se passe quoi ici ?


----------



## Nobody (16 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Non, non. J'assure juste l'intérim. et J'espère que la reine Lucie n'en prendra pas ombrage



Il y a des contrats à durée déterminée qui se muent en contrat à durée indéterminée...
Suffit d'être compétent et que le titulaire ne rentre pas.
Ca crée des pistes, ça, n'est-ce pas? 




			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Et puis on a château de libre pourquoi s'en priver ? Parce qu'à part voter il se passe quoi ici ?


Voilà. Voilà qui est remarquable. Il ne se passe rien durant les règnes de King Pollution et de Queen Oxygen. Le premier ne pense qu'à se faire réélire via des "hommes" de paille et la seconde n'a de cesse que de profiter des privilèges inhérents à sa fonction (et surtout cacher son peu d'épaisseur physique...  ). Je dis bravo. Belle mentalité... 

Mais voilà que se lève Mado, intérimaire plus qu'acceptabe vu la défection de TibomonG4 et celle du pourvoyeur de cassoulet. Et avec des propositions honnêtes  pour mettre un peu de vie dans ce jeu qui n'est qu'élections et tractations dans l'ombre.

Donc:
- prise de pouvoir sous forme d'intérim par Mado
- proposition d'activité(s) par la même pour rallier le bon peuple hésitant
- refus de collaborer avec le pouvoir en place par les opposants
- renversement de ce pouvoir par les mêmes

A toi, Mado, que proposes-tu comme activité?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu bouffes à tous les rateliers, toi !!
> 
> :love:


Ben il a compris l'essentiel : bouffer


----------



## aricosec (16 Juillet 2006)

*votez charles portik !* ! 
-
il le merite vraiment !


----------



## dool (16 Juillet 2006)

Bon je viens ici même si je fais partie de ceux (voir celles) qui n'ont pas pris le temps de comprendre les règles...je viens ici en humble servante de ma Dame...les jeux de ma Dame demandent une mise en place et je m'y emploie....
si ma Dame veux que j'ouvre la salle de torture ?! Il faut juste que je nettoie un peu les instruments...


Attend les ordres sans bouger ma Dame.


----------



## joanes (16 Juillet 2006)

Hop, hop, hop, ça y est les enfant sont en train se saloper la moquette (sans jeu de mot ). On vous laisse parce qu'on a des obligations de bronzage et voilà t'y pas que la bonne Mado tente le coup d'éclat. Dis donc tu vas pas à la plage toi aussi :love: .

Dool !!! Toujours envie de toucher aux jouets hein ??   


Monsieur Nobody, ne vous sentez vous pas bien seul ? Abandonné par un camp dont la défaite a accru l'amertume. Laissé en plan par vos ex-camarades qui sont parti avec la caisse passer leur week ende à Hengiens les Bains. Allons, soyez raisonnable, rejoignez le parti de la douceur, du bronzage et du sable fin, ne vous laissez pas pervertir par je ne sais quel numéro qui vous laisse, tel un mauvais maître, seul le week end sans vous emmener faire un tour au soleil. Rejoignez nous je vous en conjure, beaucoup vous sera pardonné    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (16 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a va chier, au retour de la plage. 
Surtout que vous avez assassin&#233; PonkHead, et &#231;a, on s'en souviendra.


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens ici même si je fais partie de ceux (voir celles) qui n'ont pas pris le temps de comprendre les règles...je viens ici en humble servante de ma Dame...les jeux de ma Dame demandent une mise en place et je m'y emploie....
> si ma Dame veux que j'ouvre la salle de torture ?! Il faut juste que je nettoie un peu les instruments...
> 
> 
> Attend les ordres sans bouger ma Dame.



Pas compris les règles, mais tu postules déjà aux basses oeuvres ! M'est avis qu'il va y avoir bousculage pour se sacrifier entre tes mains expertes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens ici même si je fais partie de ceux (voir celles) qui n'ont pas pris le temps de comprendre les règles...



Et si pourtant j'ai pris le temps de comprendre 

Je me propose comme fou du roi, enfin folle de la reine !
Je ferais des blagues à Dool .... j'ai déjà caché les instrument.
Je remplacerais le sucre par le sel dans les cuisines.
Je mettrais du poil à gratter dans les chambres.
Je placerais des sauts d'eau en haut des portes, des coussins péteurs sur le trône 
J'intervertirais les gardes robes.

......ect ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des contrats &#224; dur&#233;e d&#233;termin&#233;e qui se muent en contrat &#224; dur&#233;e ind&#233;termin&#233;e...



&#199;a y est il a chang&#233; de casquette :mouais: 

Bien. En ce qui concerne le programme de festivit&#233; post &#233;lection je propose : 

- D&#233;fil&#233; de bikinis comestibles, strings pour les messieurs.
- Bataille de cr&#232;me fouett&#233;e sur trempolin. 
- D&#233;gustation de cerises confites sur nombril bronz&#233;.

Pour le programme en voici une &#233;bauche :
-Imp&#244;t sur les grosses fortunes de coup de boule : chaque &#233;lu poss&#233;dant au moins 5 carr&#233;s verts devra distribuer &#224; tous les votants des coups de boules verts sonnants et tr&#232;buchants.
-Le ma&#238;tre du chateau devra offrir un point au candidat ayant le moins de points. Le reste &#224; sa discr&#233;tion.
- Le ma&#238;tre des basses oeuvre ne devra pas enlever les points du dernier candidat postulant.

Suite dans quelques temps


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

si on remplace les cerises par des olives je vote tibo


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2006)

Logique, ça donne soif


----------



## rezba (16 Juillet 2006)

Il semble qu'apr&#232;s la p&#233;riode constituante, s'ouvre une p&#233;riode programmatique.
Y'a bon banania.
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2006)

Le buffet sera gratieusement fourni par la soci&#233;t&#233; Amuse-gueules, clarinette et youkoul&#233;l&#233;. Libre &#224; vous de pr&#233;f&#232;rer le sal&#233;, voire le sucr&#233;/sal&#233;. Notez que les rondelles d'ananas sont &#224; discr&#233;tion  . Mais ne d&#233;voilons pas tout, tout de suite


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le buffet sera gratieusement fourni par la société Amuse-gueules, clarinette et youkoulélé. Libre à vous de préfèrer le salé, voire le sucré/salé. Notez que les rondelles d'ananas sont à discrétion  . Mais ne dévoilons pas tout, tout de suite



Ohé les autres ...  

Avec un programme pareil, pas la peine de vous présenter!


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2006)

C'est clair. Chez le Marquis on consommait surtout des pillules à la cantharide. Moins alléchant comme buffet. Mais bon, vu le nombre d'amateurs de sensations fortes qui trainent ici, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

Vertige.... juste r&#233;partition du flux sanguin oui


----------



## katelijn (16 Juillet 2006)

Regarde le plafond, ça ira mieux!


Edith: ben oui, la charte ...  , et ça marche


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2006)

Finalement je vote pour ma&#239;wen  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Les catacombes, c'est froid, dehors il fait chaud.......

Entre deux bouffées délirantes, la langue pendante, la main tremblante, le front bouillant, je viens aux nouvelles.
Bah alors, c'est qui le chambellan ? C'est qui l'exécuteur(trice) ?
C'est le chaos ici !

Alors :
Je me présente aux prochaines élections.

Mon programme ?
SEXE (virtuel, malheureusement. Postes à responsabilité et points pour mes opposants, surtout si ce sont des opposantes)
DROGUE (plein, sous forme de posts hallucinatoires et idiots qu'il vous suffira de humer de la narine droite pour connaître les joies des paradis virtuels)
ROCK'N'ROLL (il est probable que j'abdiquerais assez vite, laissans le chateau dans une période d'anarchie à côté de laquelle, le présent intermède sera pipi de chat)

Ah, et puis aussi une petite réduction des pouvoirs du chambellan, et toc !

Votez PonkHead - Anarchy in the castle !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

Ouais!!! je vote pour toi.








Nan, je d&#233;conne.


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2006)

_*avis*_
-
une rançon de 50000 euros est demandé en billets de 500  
sans paiement dans les 48 heures ,PONKHEAD sera executé   
-
le porteur de la rançon,devra se promener dans le bois de boulogne,au alentours de la 
cascade vetu d'une mini-jupe bleu.il aura une barbe de 3 jours,il fumera un cigare.
et pour etre plus sur,il aura un exemplaire de france soir sous le bras.
pour confirmer la detention du quidam PONPONK  
dans 24 heures, nous enverrons un morceau du PONK au commissariat du quartier.
nous n'avons pas encore decidé du morceau choisis


----------



## silvio (17 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Les catacombes, c'est froid, dehors il fait chaud.......
> 
> Entre deux bouffées délirantes, la langue pendante, la main tremblante, le front bouillant, je viens aux nouvelles.
> Bah alors, c'est qui le chambellan ? C'est qui l'exécuteur(trice) ?
> ...



C'est assez alléchant comme programme .... 
D'autant que le candidat légitime et deux dois malheureux de l'opposition défend peu le sien ... Je me cherche donc un nouveau mentor pour porter haut mes valeurs :sleep:
Mais Tibo a donné des détails, on attend donc les tiens : par exemple, qui pour animer la garden party du 15 août ? Ian Dury est mort, nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez alléchant comme programme ....
> D'autant que le candidat légitime et deux dois malheureux de l'opposition défend peu le sien ... Je me cherche donc un nouveau mentor pour porter haut mes valeurs :sleep:
> Mais Tibo a donné des détails, on attend donc les tiens : par exemple, qui pour animer la garden party du 15 août ? Ian Dury est mort, nan ?


Pas de détail, surtout pas de détails.

Voici venu le temps de la crassocratie - le pouvoir par le crade, l'inapte, celui qui n'en veut pas.

Je ne vous promet rien, je ne le tiendrais pas - la preuve en étant que ma seule promesse sera de faire tout ce que à quoi vous ne vous attendiez pas.

Soyez aventureux,
votez pour moi !


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je vote pour maïwen  :love:


... elle a surtout des grands pieds !

Votons pour les pieds, comme toujours !


----------



## Nobody (17 Juillet 2006)

Ba moin en tibo deux tibo trois tibo doudou a dit:
			
		

> Le buffet sera gratieusement fourni par la société Amuse-gueules, clarinette et youkoulélé. Libre à vous de préfèrer le salé, voire le sucré/salé. Notez que les rondelles d'ananas sont à discrétion  . Mais ne dévoilons pas tout, tout de suite





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair. Chez le Marquis on consommait surtout des pillules à la cantharide. Moins alléchant comme buffet. Mais bon, vu le nombre d'amateurs de sensations fortes qui trainent ici, pourquoi pas ?


Bien. Bon. Donc.

Et si le maitre du château était deux maitresses du château?
Genre les consuls romains?

Ce qui ferait:

Pour un regard dans le slip
Pour laisser partout trainer sa lipe
Portons aux nues la déesse Mado
Soutenons sans fard la promesse Tibo.


----------



## queenlucia (17 Juillet 2006)

*M**erci pour ton interim mado, y'a pas de soucis ! :love:
Mais, maintenant que la garden party est terminée, je reprend ma place.

*


----------



## joanes (17 Juillet 2006)

Le post de toutes les trahisons​

Voici la liste des votants et de leur votes (à noter : je ne comptabilise ici que les derniers votes et non les revirements, ça ferait trop mal à certains     ) :


human fly : N°6
SM : Lucia
Ponk : lucia (*2)
Roberto : lucia
Tibo : N°6
Nephou : lucia
L'anguille : lucia
Le magi : N° 6
Shrike : Lucia
JestAval : Tibo
Nobody : Tibo
Odré : Roberto
Lalouna : N°6
Lemmy : Tibo
N°6 : N°6
Rezba : lucia (*3)
Silvio : N°6
Yerodis : Lucia
Lucia : lucia
Ed_The_Head : Nephou
Fig 5 : Fig 5
Mado : n° 6
Philire : Tibo
Nass : N°6
Belis : Joanes
Pitchi : n°6
Joanes : Lucia (*2)

Allez, partisans et opposants : comptez vos abattis :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Le post de toutes les trahisons​
> 
> Voici la liste des votants et de leur votes (&#224; noter : je ne comptabilise ici que les derniers votes et non les revirements, &#231;a ferait trop mal &#224; certains     ) :
> 
> ...



Je vais tenter ma chance &#224; Rome 

_PS : en anticipant un petit peu mon d&#233;part, bonnes vacances &#224; tous_


----------



## queenlucia (17 Juillet 2006)

Bien, entre quelques verres de muscat et quelques moules j'ai donc décidé d'attribuer les points comme suit :

Roberto : 1 point
Rezba : 1 point
SM : 1 point
Joanes : 2 points

De plus, je nomme : 

Au poste de chambellan : REZBA
Au poste d'executeur des basses oeuvres : JOANES

Allez, c'est parti........:love:


----------



## Nobody (17 Juillet 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> Bien, entre quelques verres de muscat et quelques moules j'ai donc décidé d'attribuer les points comme suit :
> 
> Roberto : 1 point
> Rezba : 1 point
> ...



Ben tiens, tu m'étonnes



Alors? C'est pas un aveu de domination dictatoriale à tendance despotique, ça?

OYEZ OYEZ BONNES GENS!!! Levons-nous et renversons ce pouvoir inique!
Inique peut-être pas assez pour certains mais je suis sûr que le programme concocté par Tibo contentera les plus exigeants d'entre eux!

GOUTONS LE CHANGEMENT!
RENVOYONS A LA PLAGE CES GENS!

:rateau:


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2006)

Quelle démonstration d'alternance.. :rateau:  

Je quitte le microcosme, sans regret


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quelle démonstration d'alternance.. :rateau:
> 
> Je quitte le microcosme, sans regret


dommage, j'aurais illustr&#233; ta "Geste" avec plaisir......... 

 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pour un regard dans le slip



Tu serais donc Petit Bateau voire carr&#233;ment Damard et non Chantelle ? :rateau: 

PS: Merci pour ton vote et le slogan "Votez plus haut, Votez Tibo !" Il me convient tout &#224; fait


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quelle d&#233;monstration d'alternance.. :rateau:
> 
> Je quitte le microcosme, sans regret


Quelle alternance ? C'&#233;tait le maintien de la majorit&#233; ! 

Maintenant, tout est ouvert !

La campagne d&#233;bute officiellement d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent !

Qu'elle soit programatique, donc !



Un petit r&#233;capitulatif des points :

Queenlucia : 6
Rezba : 6
Joanes : 4
PonkHead : 2
Roberto : 2
Supermoquette : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Ed the Head : -3

Tous ces joueurs sont r&#233;put&#233;s &#233;ligibles, sans avoir besoin de manifester leur candidature.
Tous les autres candidats potentiels doivent faire acte de candidature publique &#224; partir de maintenant.
Tous les votes sont envoy&#233;s au Chambellan (m&#233;zigue).

La date de cl&#244;ture de scrutin est fix&#233;e au *vendredi 21 juillet &#224; 17h*, heure belge. 


Il n'y a pas de terroriste sur ce tour.
N&#176;6 est le leader de l'opposition.

A vous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La campagne débute officiellement dès à présent !



Cher Ex-cleanissime, je candidate, ayant déjà posé les bases sociales de mon programme


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Ex-cleanissime, je candidate, ayant déjà posé les bases sociales de mon programme



Tout à fait, je le note et je m'en félicite.
D'ailleurs, j'applique en préventif, je distribue des tubes disco aux candidats.


----------



## Nobody (17 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Ex-cleanissime, je candidate, ayant déjà posé les bases sociales de mon programme



Voilà.

Donc, vu le retrait de Mado - si j'ai bien comprendu - tous avec Tibo.
Rassemblons-nous, unissons nos forces, combattons l'adversité, ne soyons plus opprimés!

*VOTONS PLUS HAUT!
VOTONS TIBO!
*



Et hop!

:love:


----------



## Nephou (17 Juillet 2006)

N&#8217;oublions pas la vrai force alternative :

pour de la politique &#8220;les doigts dans la prise&#8221;
pour l&#8217;alternatif en continu (50 ou 60 Hz au choix)

votez pour vous votez nephou


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> N&#8217;oublions pas la vrai force alternative :
> 
> pour de la politique &#8220;les doigts dans la prise&#8221;
> pour l&#8217;alternatif en continu (50 ou 60 Hz au choix)
> ...


N'est ce pas.  


Yesss! -3, je suis le dernier.


----------



## N°6 (17 Juillet 2006)

Hormis le bonheur chaque fois renouvelé de découvrir de nouveaux membres de la majorité silencieuse, et dont la discretion nous avait jusqu'alors occulté l'existence, je dois dire que l'intérêt de ce jeu commence à m'échapper lourdement...  :rateau: 

Aussi, avant de lacher complètement et de ruiner de façon irrémédiable l'intégrité de mes orteils qui ne jurent plus, canicule oblige, que par l'élégance désinvolte de la tong italienne à dessus cuir, je refile le lourd fardeau de l'opposition à Tibomon. :love:
En lui souhaitant de trouver la faille qui lui permettra de l'emporter haut la papatte...  

Bon courage...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Le post de toutes les trahisons​
> 
> Voici la liste des votants et de leur votes (à noter : *je ne comptabilise ici que les derniers votes et non les revirements, ça ferait trop mal à certains*     ) :
> 
> ...




Alors ça, c'est dommage.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que vous aurez pris soin de vous imprégner aussi de celui-là, ou encore de cet autre...
> 
> 
> Non, sérieux. De là où vous partez, si vous voulez vraiment ma défaite, lisez ça.


Voilà le genre de post que j'espérais, et qui résume bien ce pourquoi il ne faut pas voter pour rezba, ni pour aucune personne soutenue par lui.  

En tant que spécialiste de la politique et des jeux de pouvoirs, rezba est pour l'instant à peu près assuré de remporter haut la main chaque tour, sous son nom propre ou sous celui de qui se verra soutenu(e) par lui.  
Ne votez pas pour un archi favori ; voter rezba ou ses candidat(e)s, c'est aussi utile que d'arroser son jardin par temps de forte pluie... :rateau: 

Sachez préférer des candidatures plus inattendues, plus improbables que celles de l'actuelle majorité! 
Sachez innover, et militer en faveur de vrais programmes de transformation radicale du microcosme du château! 

Votez en faveur des *mesures sociales* sociales de *la meilleur des candidates*!  

Et merci au *N°6* pour ce que l'opposition lui doit, et pour *le flambeau passé à Tibo avec panache*!   

*VOTEZ PLUS HAUT*
* VOTEZ TIBO!*​


----------



## benjamin (17 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sachez préférer des candidatures plus inattendues, plus improbables que celles de l'actuelle majorité!
> Sachez innover, et militer en faveur de vrais programmes de transformation radicale du microcosme du château!


_
Back in 2002_, votez Chevènement.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> _
> Back in 2002_, votez Chevènement.


 Je n'ai jamais voté pour lui. 

*L'intéressée* sera libre de nous dire -ou pas- ce qu'elle pense de la comparaison...


----------



## benjamin (17 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais vot&#233; pour lui.
> 
> *L'int&#233;ress&#233;e* sera libre de nous dire -ou pas- ce qu'elle pense de la comparaison...


 Qu'elle ne m'en tienne pas rigueur. Car dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, d'autres exemples auraient tr&#232;s bien pu faire l'affaire.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle ne m'en tienne pas rigueur. Car dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, d'autres exemples auraient tr&#232;s bien pu faire l'affaire.


Benjamin, futur ma&#238;tre du Chateau!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle ne m'en tienne pas rigueur. Car dans ce cas précis, d'autres exemples auraient très bien pu faire l'affaire.


Après le retrait du Numéro 6, je crois sincèrement en les chances de ma candidate!  
Et même en sa capacité à rassembler au sein de l'opposition...  

Il me semble même percevoir une sorte de nouvelle dynamique en faveur de Tibo, et les suffrages -je l'espère- nous le confirmeront!... :love:


----------



## silvio (17 Juillet 2006)

N&#176 a dit:


> Hormis le bonheur chaque fois renouvel&#233; de d&#233;couvrir de nouveaux membres de la majorit&#233; silencieuse, et dont la discretion nous avait jusqu'alors occult&#233; l'existence, je dois dire que l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ce jeu commence &#224; m'&#233;chapper lourdement...  :rateau:
> 
> Aussi, avant de lacher compl&#232;tement et de ruiner de fa&#231;on irr&#233;m&#233;diable l'int&#233;grit&#233; de mes orteils qui ne jurent plus, canicule oblige, que par l'&#233;l&#233;gance d&#233;sinvolte de la tong italienne &#224; dessus cuir, je refile le lourd fardeau de l'opposition &#224; Tibomon. :love:
> En lui souhaitant de trouver la faille qui lui permettra de l'emporter haut la papatte...
> ...


Ah mon Grand, mon Beau L&#233;gionnaire, je t'ai soutenu avec la derni&#232;re des convictions!
:love::love:
Mais aujourd'hui, force est de constater notre &#233;chec devant les sombres magouilles politiciennes de la nomenklatura en place. 
Je respecte ton choix, et m'incline devant cette preuve &#233;clatante de d&#233;ontologie qui t'am&#232;ne &#224; te retirer au profit de celle qui repr&#233;sente aujourd'hui le dernier rempart de la d&#233;mocratie contre l'inf&#226;me dictature de la bande des 4 (oui ils sont bien 4 : il y en a un autre qui r&#244;de dans l'ombre).


A mon tour de crier haut et fort :
*VOTEZ PLUS HAUT*
* VOTEZ TIBO!
*
ps: 
Human, nos posts se sont crois&#233;s, mais ton intuition &#233;tait bonne


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

Donc, je r&#233;sume.

Pour le moment, sont candidats, sauf avis contraire des int&#233;ress&#233;s, les porteurs de points et les candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s, soit 

- Joanes
- nephou
- PonkHead
- Queenlucia
- rezba
- roberto
- supermoquette
- tibomonG4


- Le flambeau de leader de l'opposition est pass&#233; &#224; TibomonG4.

- Il n'y a pas pour le moment de candidat d&#233;clar&#233; de la majorit&#233;.

Et il y a quand m&#234;me plus de 25 votants ! Faut passer le cap des 30 !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

*JE SUIS LE SEUL À ÊTRE D'ASCENDANCE ARISTOCRATIQUE!!!*    




LA PREUVE...


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

Ah, supermoquette, moi, je vote tout de suite ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2006)

Houla h&#233; oh, fait un peu chaud pour bosser au Ch&#226;teau hein


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Houla hé oh, fait un peu chaud pour bosser au Château hein



J'ai fait poser la clim, et les frigos et les congelos sont remplis !


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quelle alternance ? C'était le maintien de la majorité !


 
Tu sais ce que je pense de la sclérose du système, en partie liée à celles des hommes et des femmes qui le compose. Je croyais d'ailleurs partager cette analyse avec toi


----------



## silvio (17 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Houla h&#233; oh, fait un peu chaud pour bosser au Ch&#226;teau hein


Ben quand t'es-tu d&#233;clar&#233; toi ?
:hein:
Quand as-tu fait ton coming out ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2006)

Pas besoin moussaillon ! j'ai un point


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Aux d&#233;&#231;us du syst&#232;me, 

&#224; ceux qui ne voient pas de diff&#233;rence entre la majorit&#233; (dont les deux mamelles sont nichonage et cuissage) et l'opposition (manipulation de la candidate qui enl&#232;verait le haut :rose:   ...  &#224; moins que je n'ai mal compris),

....​ 

Rejoignez la r&#233;volution musicale et sociale en marche ​ 
Teo et votre serviteur - les deux co-leaders - ainsi que les autres membres du groupe se feront un plaisir de vous accueillir dans ​ 
Le groupe Macgeneration

​ ​


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que je pense de la scl&#233;rose du syst&#232;me, en partie li&#233;e &#224; celles des hommes et des femmes qui le compose. Je croyais d'ailleurs partager cette analyse avec toi


En l'occurence, ce n'est pas parce que j'essaye plusieurs r&#244;les dans la p&#233;riode constituante qu'il y a scl&#233;rose du syst&#232;me. Ce n'est pas de ma faute si l'opposition n'avait pas compris qu'il fallait qu'elle s'unisse. M&#234;me si, en l'esp&#232;ce, &#231;a ne servait &#224; rien, vu le vote populaire. 




L&#224;, au  tour 3, plus rien n'est comme avant.
* Et pour animer cette campagne tristounette, je propose &#224; tous les supporters de Supermoquette de faire un grand concours de slogans pour le soutenir ! Une sorte de campagne interactive !*



Celui qui place l'Efes (la Corona&#169; de notre candidat &#224; nous), augmente ses chances ! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; commenc&#233;... ici


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà commencé... ici



Ed démarre très fort. Mais je suis sûr qu'il peut faire mieux, avant de trahir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

*Avec des bonnes (E)fes, vous plairez &#224; SuperMoquette. 
*​
_Bon, ok, c'est pas vraiment un slogan mais plut&#244;t un conseil pour vous, Mesdames. _







_Edit : J'arr&#234;te l&#224;, je m'en vais trouver mon slogan de Trahison©..._


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

*Avec Supermoquette,
ça fuse, ça gicle, ça pète !







*​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de ma faute...



L'exemple parfait du professionnel de la politique qui refuse d'assumer ses responsabilités  

Rejoignez une candidate neuve, qui ne se laissera pas corrompre et ne s'abaissera pas aux plus viles combines  

*VOTEZ CHAUD​*
*VOTEZ TIBO​*


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Rejoignez une candidate neuve, qui ne se laissera pas corrompre et ne s'abaissera pas aux plus viles combines



Une candidate neuve, qui &#233;tait d&#233;ja candidate au dernier tour ? 

Je ne vais quand m&#234;me pas m'excuser du fait que vous ne lisez pas les r&#232;gles. 


Regardez le programme de Tibo, c'est du grand n'importe quoi d&#233;magogique.
Je cite :



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> -Le ma&#238;tre du chateau devra offrir un point au candidat ayant le moins de points. Le reste &#224; sa discr&#233;tion.




C'est qui le candidat qui a le moins de points ? Ed ? A quoi &#231;a sert qu'il soit traitre, alors !? Ou alors les candidats qui ont 0 points ? Y'en a pl&#233;thore. Irr&#233;alisable.



> - Le ma&#238;tre des basses oeuvre ne devra pas enlever les points du dernier candidat postulant.



L&#224;, on est toujours dans l'intention d&#233;magogique, mais on ne sait pas &#224; qui &#231;a s'adresse. Les points du dernier postulant ? Celui qui a fait le plus petit score ? Celui qui s'est pr&#233;sent&#233; en dernier ? Irr&#233;alisable. D'aillleurs, &#231;a ne s'est jamais fait. Ni dans une version, ni dans une autre. On croirait entendre Arlette Laguiller. 



> -Imp&#244;t sur les grosses fortunes de coup de boule : chaque &#233;lu poss&#233;dant au moins 5 carr&#233;s verts devra distribuer &#224; tous les votants des coups de boules verts sonnants et tr&#232;buchants.


Alors l&#224;, on est dans la d&#233;magogie pure et dure ! L'imp&#244;t sur les grosses forunes des coups de boules ! 
En plus, c'est une pleine trahison de l'esprit du jeu, qui veut que, justement, il n'y a pas d'enjeu. 

* Fumisterie, d&#233;magogie de bas &#233;tage, basisme populiste.


Alors qu'avec Supermoquette, 
on ne vous promet pas la lune, mais l'Efes ! 
*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> C'est qui le candidat qui a le moins de points ?* Ed ? A quoi &#231;a sert qu'il soit traitre, alors* !? Ou alors les candidats qui ont 0 points ? Y'en a pl&#233;thore. Irr&#233;alisable.



Il est dou&#233;. :love: Remarque, j'ai pas vraiment trouv&#233; d'utilit&#233; &#224; ma traitrise. Je crois que c'est compulsif.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> *
> Alors qu'avec Supermoquette,
> on ne vous promet pas la lune, mais l'Efes !
> *



Tr&#233;s fort.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En plus, c'est une pleine trahison de l'esprit du jeu, qui veut que, justement, il n'y a pas d'enjeu.



Voui, voui  Et s'il n'y a pas d'enjeu pourquoi tenir tant au pouvoir !  Allons votre cleanissime, ne tapez donc pas sur Arlette qui, &#224; d&#233;faut d'avoir le pouvoir, &#224; au moins de la suite dans les id&#233;es. Ne pas retourner sa veste reste un luxe que les politiques ignorent dans la plus grande majorit&#233; !  :casse: 


PS : et toc ! 

PS2 : figue n&#176;5 relisez cher ami, relisez


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'avec Supermoquette,
> on ne vous promet pas la lune, mais l'Efes !



   

Affligeant  

Voilà où mène l'incapacité à présenter des arguments dignes de ce nom  

En être réduit à faire appel aux plus bas instincts de l'être humain  

Triste camouflage visant à masquer le profond mépris des électeurs  

[mode benjamin] à quand une campagne façon Ségolène corse "tout va très bien Madame la Marquise" ??? [/mode benjamin]    

*VOTEZ CHAUD​*
*VOTEZ TIBO​*


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voui, voui  Et s'il n'y a pas d'enjeu pourquoi tenir tant au pouvoir !  Allons votre cleanissime, ne tapez donc pas sur Arlette qui, à défaut d'avoir le pouvoir, à au moins de la suite dans les idées. Ne pas retourner sa veste reste un luxe que les politiques ignorent dans la plus grande majorité !  :casse:



Avoir de la suite dans les idées, c'est se présenter six fois de suite à l'élection présidentielle ? C'est une autre forme de cumul...
M'étonne pas que vous soyez pleine de complaisance pour cette candidate qui n'a pas d'idées sur la suite, mais qui cultive le goût prolongé du secret.


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je vous avouerais que j'ai pas tout suivi, mais moi, en tous cas *je vote plus beau, je vote Tibo !*    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

*J'AIME LES GRENOUILLES JE VOTE MES *******S *


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avoir de la suite dans les idées, c'est se présenter six fois de suite à l'élection présidentielle ? C'est une autre forme de cumul...
> M'étonne pas que vous soyez pleine de complaisance pour cette candidate qui n'a pas d'idées sur la suite, mais qui cultive le goût prolongé du secret.



Tu crois qu'elle mange des petits clous comme Nono ?   

JE SUIS TIBO
LE PETIT ROBOT



​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas que vous soyez pleine de complaisance pour cette candidate qui n'a pas d'idées sur la suite, mais qui cultive le goût prolongé du secret.



Si les hommes de lumière n'avaient pas d'hommes de l'ombre, le pouvoir n'irait pas bien loin   Élire une femme de l'ombre ne peut donc être que prometteur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *J'AIME LES GRENOUILLES JE VOTE MES *******S *



l'onanisme version corse


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si les hommes de lumière n'avaient pas d'hommes de l'ombre, le pouvoir n'irait pas bien loin   Élire une femme de l'ombre ne peut donc être que prometteur



Et après ça, c'est moi le conspirateur, le vil magouileur, j'en passe et des meilleurs.
Enfin.
Celle-là, je l'encadre.


----------



## Nobody (17 Juillet 2006)

*Si vous votez Supermoquette
Nous l'aurons tous dans le pet

En votant pour Tibomon
Eux seuls l'auront dans le fion.
*


Et toc.

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et apr&#232;s &#231;a, c'est moi le conspirateur, le vil magouileur, j'en passe et des meilleurs.
> Enfin.
> Celle-l&#224;, je l'encadre.



Je reconnais bien l&#224; un doigt&#233; dont j'ai ou&#239;e dire ! Vous retournez mes mots comme vos gants de m&#233;nage sinon pour &#233;conomiser du moins pour donner l'apparence de la nouveaut&#233; ! Il n'en demeure pas moins que lorsque votre gouvernement fut &#233;tabli, il le fut apr&#232;s votre &#233;lection donc &#224; l'ombre de vos pens&#233;es les plus intimes et qu'il le fut suivant vos affinit&#233;s &#233;lectives c'est-&#224;-dire en fonction de l'amour port&#233; &#224; ceux peuplant votre ombre. 

Encadrez donc et d&#233;cadrez !  De magouilles vous f&#238;tes, assumez vos amours !


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

personne a dit:
			
		

> blabla bla pet bla bla bla fion



C'est d'un vulgaire, cette opposition. 



Euh ? Tibo ? Attends, je relis, j'ai pas tout compris.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juillet 2006)

Allez, encore un petit. 


*Avec SuperMoquette, par ici les p&#233;pettes.*​


----------



## Nobody (17 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un vulgaire, cette opposition.



Ca y est! Ils craquent!

S'ils en arrivent aux jugements de valeurs, c'est qu'ils n'ont plus d'arguments!

Hahaaaaaaaaa!

Sus mes braves!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

*Avec SuperMoquette vos nuits seront arros&#233;es d'absinthe! *

*Alors n'attendez plus votez :* SuperMoquette !!!
​


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2006)

*BOBBY* !! c'est pas l'heure de foutre la m.... ?!......


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *BOBBY* !! c'est pas l'heure de foutre la m.... ?!......



Pfff.... ça fait déjà deux tours qu'il nous promet une explosion, et rien. Rien de rien.
Ce garçon déçoit terriblement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> *Avec SuperMoquette vos nuits seront arros&#233;es d'absinthe! *
> 
> *Alors n'attendez plus votez :* SuperMoquette !!!
> ​


Ca rime pas ton truc...

Alors que 
"Supermoquette c'est pas une tapette", par exemple, l&#224; oui, &#231;a rime.




EDIT :
OH HE LES MARIOLES LA!!
Je peux pas en ce moment, mais quand je reviendrai &#231;a va chier!


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

*Y  PAS PHOTO !
VOTEZ TIBO !*



:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca rime pas ton truc...
> 
> Alors que
> "Supermoquette c'est pas une tapette", par exemple, l&#224; oui, &#231;a rime.
> ...


 

t'as raison! 

l&#224; maintentant, &#231;a rime :

*Avec SuperMoquette vos nuits seront arros&#233;es d'absinthe! *

*Alors n'attendez plus votez pour cette :* &#226;meSainte !!! ​


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison!
> 
> là maintentant, ça rime :
> 
> ...




Sainte ou ceinte ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sainte ou ceinte ?


 j'ai bien écrit sainte !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Ni-Ni

Entre l'opposition et la majorité, le ton monte !

La musique adoucit les moeurs !


Rejoignez la révolution musicale et sociale en marche ​ 
Teo, votre serviteur - les deux co-leaders - ainsi que les autres membres du groupe se feront un plaisir de vous accueillir dans​ 
Le groupe Macgeneration

​ ​


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2006)

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE

METTEZ SUPERLIQUETTE

BUVEZ SUPERPIQUETTE

SOYEZ SUPERQUEQUETTE

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Allez, encore un petit.
> 
> 
> *Avec SuperMoquette, par ici les pépettes.*​




Tu lui avance sa paye du mois de juin?


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Allez, encore un petit.
> ... par ici les pépettes...


Oui, mais... où ça ?

Dans quelles poches ?

Celles des parasites, des vampires, des sangsues... ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sobre et efficace, quoique dès le troisième mot on se mélange un peu.
> 
> En même temps ça fait comme une petite ritournelle.
> *Pas mal.*
> :love: :love:




et comme ça ?   



*Votez Supermoquette ! 

. 
.
.
.

Pirouette, Cacahuète !*


----------



## Nobody (17 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> et comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca, c'est excellent!

"Il était un petit homme,
Pirouette, cacahuète
Il était un petit homme
Qui avait une drôle de passion
Qui avait une drôle de passion

Il voulait que le bon peuple
Pirouette cacahuète
Il voulait que le bon peuple
Votât pour lui
Votât pour lui

Car il était à la solde
Pirouette cacahuète
Car il était à la solde
Du despote acapellicole."


----------



## joanes (17 Juillet 2006)

Participez tous au

SUPERMOKETHON​

Envoyez vos promesses de dons à notre *bon Chambellan*, en notifiant bien : oui, je vote pour Supermoquette, c'est pas une ablette...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Je voterais bien pour Ed the ead (-3 points) 
Car c'est le seul candidat qui n'a pas de raison de l'être !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

*VOUS ÊTES BEAUX ?​*
*VOTEZ TIBO !​*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> *Votez Supermoquette ! *
> "Il &#233;tait un petit homme,
> Pirouette, cacahu&#232;te
> Il &#233;tait un petit homme
> ...





...


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Du despote acapellicole



Un chanteur ?  
Un maitre chanteur alors.


Ceci dit voter sm pour une proche du Marquis de Sade, ça se tient..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

*LA MOQUETTE*

*C'EST D'LA PIQUETTE*
​

*ET TIBO ?*​
*C'EST DU BORDEAUX !*​


----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2006)

*vota supermoqueta: un caso desesperadamente clinico!*


----------



## NED (17 Juillet 2006)

Votez VENDEZ !!!
c'est lui qui fait le mieux les merguez !!!
 ​


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juillet 2006)

Houla j'ai int&#233;r&#234;t a faire un programme demain :affraid:


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui &#224; supermoquette et sa GPS !
> ********
> :love: :love: :love:
> Pour une d&#233;mo *non jouable* de ce que sera le ch&#226;teau
> ...


VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
TIREZ SUPERROQUETTE
TIREZ SUPERGISQUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Là, au  tour 3, plus rien n'est comme avant.
> * Et pour animer cette campagne tristounette, je propose à tous les supporters de Supermoquette de faire un grand concours de slogans pour le soutenir ! Une sorte de campagne interactive !*
> ...


Chacun ici sait que je soutiens la candidature de Tibo, mais je me permets de proposer une idée pour un slogan en faveur de SuperMoquette... 
Plutôt une idée de vers pour accompagner un slogan : 

*"Et le désir s'accroit quand l'effet se recule" *

*(Pierre Corneille, dans "Polyeucte")
*
Il n'aura échappé à personne que phonétiquement, j'ai placé l'Efes!


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Cette campagne promet d'être mémorable !
J'avais pensé qu'elle serait programmatique, mais elle peut se réveler orgasmique !

Allons mes amis, allons, ne faiblissons pas.
Montrons à ce bar tout entier ce qu'est un jeu idiot, un vrai !



Trois braves parmi vous ont déja voté. Et je peux dire sans me tromper qu'un de deux champions a deux fois plus de points que celui des deux qui en a le moins.


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

Voilà le futur executeur des basses oeuvres de supermoqueta!


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

*Vous le voyez tout beau,
Mais supermoquette,
c'est de la croquette
pour Tibo !*





​


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *Vous le voyez tout beau,
> Mais supermoquette,
> c'est de la croquette
> pour Tibo !*
> ...



Ben donc, croquant!!:love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Juillet 2006)

Une Tibo vaut mieux que deux Supermoquette tu l'auras (dans le cul)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*st Maclou*

*au Clou !*​


----------



## queenlucia (18 Juillet 2006)

*SI TOI AUSSI TU EN AS ASSEZ QU'ON TE PRENNE POUR UN JAMBON.....
PARTICIPE AU SUPERMOKETHON ! 


*​


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

si tu veux pouvoir boire l'ap&#233;ro en nuisette
l'ef&#232;s des chatelinettes &#224; la sauvette 
vote supermoquette


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Votez Tibomon! B****l !!!

Avec elle, c'est ronron (dadou) tous les jours, coup de pattes (de velours) et feulement pour les mécréants.

En un mot comme en cent: Mon vote t'es acquis ma reine .


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux pouvoir boire l'apéro en nuisette
> l'efès des chatelinettes à la sauvette
> vote supermoquette



Un vrai poète :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Juillet 2006)

pour avoir un beau sourire "colgate",
une machoire carrénnée "gillette",
un gourdin d'airain dans la braguette...


VOTE SUPERMOQUETTE​
et une tournée générale...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

voter tibomon, c'est...


un coin de ciel bleu pendant l'orage,
un déplacement furtif vers les étoiles,
le son amorti de ses coussinets dans le gravier après la pluie,
l'attention du regard aigu,
les sommets desquels elle règne avec partage pour ses sujets.


Votez Tibomon, le reste... le reste...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

Il va sans dire que mes perspective ne sont pas faites que d'alcool, mais surtout de plaisir et de nature ! Nous iront d'abord retrouver Vendez &#224; la fontaine de jouvance









ou ils nous pr&#233;sentera son nouveau parcours artistique













ou nous pratiquerons tactilement d'une r&#233;flexion sur le pouvoir d'&#233;vocation du calque dessin.












Il va sans dire que cette activit&#233; demande quelque invesstissement personnel et que les petits profiteurs seront d&#233;plac&#233; dans la partie non entretenue du Ch&#226;teau


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*Votez PonkHead, pour que demain, enfin, ne soit plus la répétition pâle d'un hier rêvant à des aujourd'hui meilleurs.*


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

J'ai pas tout lu, mais puisqu'on est dans les slogans...


Votez Supermoquette pour être pris en levrette


J'ai bon?


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2006)

Supermoquette...c'est tout dans les lunettes !
 ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le futur executeur des basses oeuvres de supermoqueta!



Il aime sans doute trop l'Efes  Ça le perdra


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2006)

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
VOYEZ IPERDSACOUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## Lila (18 Juillet 2006)

..qui veut une voix ?   

...vu que je vais pas me casser le cul à tout relire et comprendre ..enfin lire surtout


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Je r&#233;capitule donc les candidats :

D&#233;clar&#233;s en fanfare et trompette :

Fig 5
PonkHead
Supermoquette
TibomonG4

Et ceux qui restent &#233;ligibles grace &#224; leur nombre de points, mais qui ne font pas campagne :
joanes
rezba
Queenlucia

Les autres se sont d&#233;sist&#233;s, ou ont renonc&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je récapitule donc les candidats :
> 
> Déclarés en fanfare et trompette :
> 
> ...



C'est fig. 5


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

la figue de calibre 5 a rectifi&#233;.

fig. 5, donc.


Comment il se la joue, l'autre, avec le seul type qui lui ait mis un commentaire.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

Parfois Loustic m'inquiète


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Assez régulièrement, même.
> 
> 
> Dis mon Rérez (prononcer "Jeres"), je vois pas Néphou dans ta short list... *Il en est ?*



en lisant vite, j'avais lu "Nephou en short dans ta liste" :afraid: :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> en lisant vite, j'avais lu "Nephou en short dans ta liste" :afraid: :rateau:


Oui, et il a du poil aux pattes.


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> en lisant vite, j'avais lu "Nephou en short dans ta liste" :afraid: :rateau:



rhâââââ mon magnifique short de bain jaune à fleurs bleues (ou linverse)


----------



## silvio (18 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout lu, mais puisqu'on est dans les slogans...
> 
> 
> Votez Supermoquette pour être pris en levrette
> ...


Euh ... en fait nan !
:sick:

Votez TIBO
La candidate qu'il nous faut !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

Je tiens &#224; rapeller que pour la levrette c'est une tache d&#233;volue au l'Ex&#233;cuteur des _Basses_ Oeuvres !


----------



## joanes (18 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à rapeller que pour la levrette c'est une tache dévolue au l'Exécuteur des _Basses_ Oeuvres !




Présent


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...) _P'tain je viens de tomber en arrêt devant la Galerie Macgé._
> 
> :sick:
> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



quelle partie de la galerie ?!..... laisse, je pense savoir..........


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

*Votez Supermoquette!
Supermoquette, c'est pas de la branlette!
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> la figue de calibre 5 a rectifi&#233;.
> 
> fig. 5, donc.



Je vois que tu as le m&#234;me fournisseur de calembours que TibomonG4  :rateau:

L'opposition et la majorit&#233; sont comme blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc

Il est vrai que mon pseudo se pr&#234;te moins aux jeux de mots que d'autres  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comment il se la joue, l'autre, avec le seul type qui lui ait mis un commentaire.


Certes. Il n'est pas cependant pas question de g&#233;om&#232;trie mais, comme tu peux t'en douter, de musique 

D'ailleurs en parlant de musique ...

Rejoignez la r&#233;volution musicale et sociale en marche 
​ Teo, votre serviteur - les deux co-leaders - ainsi que les autres membres du groupe se feront un plaisir de vous accueillir dans

Le groupe Macgeneration​ 
​


----------



## silvio (18 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Présent



Nan vraiment sans façon ...
:mouais:
C'est entre autre pour ça qu'

Il faut voter Tibo
(et elle enlève le haut)
ouch ... désolé .. c'est pour la rime ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

Haute oui, mais id&#233;e. On ne m&#233;lange pas l'ex&#233;cutif et le judicieux !

Note : enseigner &#224; Lila comment mettre des photos dans les coups de boules


----------



## joanes (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons, je sais que tu as *une haute id&#233;e* de ce genre de choses, tu mets m&#234;me une majuscule &#224; Missionnaire !
> :love:




Pr&#233;sent


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> une machoire *carrénnée* "gillette",
> ​




Carrément, ouais !  


*Le supermoquette,
Tibo en fait des socquettes !*






​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

*la Tibo, Sm En Fera Un Poncho...*


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Pésent


 
ou pesant ?


----------



## joanes (18 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ou pesant ?



Ho, toi hein ça va, au lieu de corriger mes fautes  .... t'as pas un créneau ?


----------



## Nobody (18 Juillet 2006)

*Supermoquette
C'est fou comme il se la pète

Mais Tibomon
Elle lui pèlera le jonc*


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas un cr&#233;neau ?


si, l&#224;:

_*grosse image qui foire la mise ne page
*__by Nephou&#8217;_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Supermoquette je le sais saura bâtir un pont
> Reliant notre majorité à cette opposition
> Il s'y attellera d'ailleurs on ne peut plus vite
> "Ce qu'il nous faut maintenant c'est un beau pont-le-vit !"*
> ...


ou alors: 
*Supermoquette je le sais saura bâtir un pont
Reliant notre majorité à cette opposition
Il s'y attellera d'ailleurs on ne peut plus vite
Dût-il pour cela faire usage de sa b***


*


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

_*Message de service
*
&#171; le sieur Roberto_V serait preneur d&#8217;une formation &#8220;qu&#8217;est-ce que le _direct-linking_ d&#8217;image et comment certains sites arrivent &#224; s&#8217;en pr&#233;munir ?&#8221; &#187;


_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC TIBO*

*METTEZ L'TURBO*​


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Ah nephou !
Je t'ai oubli&#233; dans ma derni&#232;re liste, comme mon bon _rorob_ me l'a signal&#233;.
Accepterais-tu toutes mes sinc&#232;res ?

J'en profite pour dire que 8 &#233;lecteurs se sont d&#233;ja bouscul&#233;s dans mon isoloir, et qu'aucun candidat ne se d&#233;tache dans la course ! 

Votre d&#233;vou&#233; chambellan.


----------



## Lila (18 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC TIBO*

*N'GOLO GOLO DAN'L CHATO*​

   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*avec Rezba*

*c'est La Cata*​


----------



## silvio (18 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> *la Tibo, Sm En Fera Un Poncho...*



Ah, ah, ah SM en claquettes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> *AVEC TIBO*
> 
> *N'GOLO GOLO DAN'L CHATO*​
> 
> ...



Oui, mais surtout pour la f&#234;te post-&#233;lection. Il ne s'agit pas de trop serrer les cordons de la bourses vue la d&#233;route budgetaire que nous subissons suite aux d&#233;penses d'Efes de sa cleanissime ! Quelques f&#234;tes sont pr&#233;vues dont une ayant pour th&#233;matique : la chasse au dahut tout nu.


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais surtout pour la fête post-érection. Il ne s'agit pas de trop serrer les cordons des bourses vue la déroute testiculaire ...



Et bé, ça manque d'énergie, tout ça.


*
Avec supermoquette, 
dites stop aux molles quéquettes !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et b&#233;, &#231;a manque d'&#233;nergie, tout &#231;a.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



C'est qu'il nous ferait croire que les chutes r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es de certains de ses membres sont purement accidentelles. Quand on la t&#234;te dans l'Efes, on a souvent du mal &#224; porter son drapeau droit !


----------



## Lila (18 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> *AVEC TIBO*
> 
> *N'GOLO GOLO DAN'L CHATO*​




*
Avec supermoquette, 
dites stop aux molles qu&#233;quettes !*[/QUOTE]


...je propose un fauteuil double pour recevoir ce couple royal qui gouvernerait ainsi de con serre dans une monarchie heu cul mais nique.....

...je doublevote .....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Pas mécontent d'avoir un pseudo qui ne finit pas par o, a ou ette


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

Avec supermoquette, voyez la Gaule en cachette ?


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

Il faudrait quand m&#234;me voir &#224; recruter des directeurs de campagnes ou, au minimum, des concepteurs-r&#233;dacteurs : la rime n&#8217;est pas tout :tilt: ; le rythme compte aussi.

&#171; pour Nephou, rimer n&#8217;est pas tout &#187; _rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226; l&#8217;octosyllabique :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser &#224; Benjamin qui semble connect&#233; que mon programme politrique est parfaitement charte-enabled, m&#234;me r&#233;tro compatible (pour l'amok)


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC TIBOMON VOUS L'AUREZ DANS LE FION*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

Mieux que le slogan, l'avatar aux couleurs de ton candidat.


----------



## Lila (18 Juillet 2006)

...ouf ..j'ai eu peur un instant qu'on s'enlise


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ou "aise".
> :mouais:



Tu cumules un double handicap de ce point de vue


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait quand même voir à recruter des directeurs de campagnes ou, au minimum, des concepteurs-rédacteurs : la rime nest pas tout :tilt: ; le rythme compte aussi.
> 
> « pour Nephou, rimer nest pas tout » _rhââââ loctosyllabique :love:_



Tiens ! Un octogennal du post


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je dis pas ça pour être désagréable, mais pour vous tourner résolument vers l'avenir, il va vous falloir attendre que Tibo se soit upgradée en TibomonMacIntel©.
> 
> :love:



Avec tout ce que l'on peut lire, est-il prudent de se tourner ?


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ou "aise".
> :mouais:



T'imagines le mec qui aurait un  nom en "aise", et qui prendrait un pseudo en "a" ? Le con !


----------



## joanes (18 Juillet 2006)

Je constate avec désolation    que cette campagne, bien lancée, voit les méchants  partisans de l'opposition prendre à parti les gentils :love: :love: :love:  supporter de notre caillou à moustachette, alors je préviens : les têtes vont tomber, en toute impartialité.... bien-sûr !!!






Quoi l'intimidation ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*avec La Moquette*

*triste La Qu&#233;quette ! *​


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2006)

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
SAPERLIPOPETTE
VOTEZ HYPERMOQUETTE



Lemmy s'est gour&#233; !
Ici pas question de se vautrer
sur la moquette de Saint Maclou.
Coupe z'y donc pour voir !


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> (...) alors je pr&#233;viens : les t&#234;tes vont tomber, en toute impartialit&#233;.... bien-s&#251;r !!!
> 
> 
> _(illus guillotine)_​
> ...


 ah quand m&#234;me.....
cette "campagne" va t'elle enfin d&#233;coller (_et l'ex&#233;cuteur de basse &#339;uvres, enfin faire son boulot...._).....
y aura t'il de "_l'&#233;laguage_" pour secouer tous ces rimeurs prolixes ?!.....

les candidats en lice ne me convenant gu&#232;re.....

je vais peut-&#234;tre faire appel &#224; des "_chiens f&#233;roces_"... 4.... pour &#234;tre pr&#233;cis et respecter la l&#233;gende....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*la Moquette*

*aux Oubliettes*​


----------



## joanes (18 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *la Moquette*
> 
> *aux Oubliettes*​




Vous vous exposez Monsieur...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*la Moquette ?*

*des Clopinettes !*​


----------



## Lila (18 Juillet 2006)

.....bon ...si on tranchait...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

Je rappelle &#224; l'ex&#233;cuteur des Basses-&#338;uvres qu'avec -3 je suis bon dernier, et que j'aimerai le rester.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *la Moquette*
> 
> *aux Oubliettes*​



C'est une demande personnelle visant à améliorer ton confort si d'aventure tu reprends 6 mois ou un slogan anti-Supermoquette ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une demande personnelle visant à améliorer ton confort si d'aventure tu reprends 6 mois ou un slogan anti-Supermoquette ?


ouch.


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2006)

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
LE ROI DE LA BLANQUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

Je viens m'excuser personnellement pour l'&#233;ventuelle g&#234;ne occasion&#233;e par de possibles MP de d&#233;tresse envoy&#233; par mon directeur de  com' de ma campagne politrique.

Je mets donc &#224; disposition quelques spray d'azote liquide d'autod&#233;fense sur simple pr&#233;sentation des dits MP (accompagn&#233;s des pi&#232;ces jointes afin de proc&#233;d&#233;&#224; leur destruction)


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Je ne suis plus capable du moindre mouvement, surtout pas d'autodéfense.
> :rateau:
> :rose: :love:




Pour des raisons arthritiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

bien j'suis un peu perdue l&#224; (un peu paf aussi)!  c'est &#224; quel zigoto qu'on envoie le BulletinVote? 

d'avance merci


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est juste la canicule-si-tu-avances-si-tu-recules, tu vois ?




Fais-moi une photo, je verrai encore mieux !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> bien j'suis un peu perdue là (un peu paf aussi)!  c'est à quel zigoto qu'on envoie le BulletinVote?
> 
> d'avance merci



A notre brave Chambellan, Rezba, avec "supermoquette" dans le corps du MP


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

Un slogan : Rezba le chambellan, on s'y voit dedans !


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Loustic ?
> :mouais:
> _Tu voudrais soutenir Tibo, qu'elle puisse profiter de tes talents de r&#233;dacteur/concepteur ??_


Cela d&#233;pend du nombre de talents
qui tomberaient dans l'escarcelle
du manant Loustic...
Comptez au minimum 9 000 000...


(Concepteur ? Gratuit ?...)


----------



## rezba (18 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est juste la canicule-si-tu-avances-si-tu-recules, tu vois ?




Excusez-le. Ce garçon vit dans un véritable enfer.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un slogan : Rezba le chambellan, on s'y voit dedans !



*Miroir ... oh beau miroir ... dites-moi que je suis la plus belle ....*   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Y'a pas si longtemps Supermoquette avait un lien dans sa signature qui faisait des slogans automatiques ...  Impossible de me rappeler le nom du site 

Mes potentiels votes ayant la d&#233;sastreuse habitude de filer &#224; l'anglaise :mouais:, je ne sais plus o&#249; donner de la t&#234;te !
Mais une chose est s&#251;re, je voterais toujours pour le moins dou&#233; en communication 

Des slogans, des slogans mais o&#249; sont les propositions ???!! 
Autres que les habituelles activit&#233;s sesssuelles ...

Est ce qu'on peut voter blanc ? (de bourgogne si possible ...)

heu ...c'est quand d&#233;j&#224; la fin des votes ?


----------



## NED (18 Juillet 2006)

Votez SM

C'est Pierrou, l'homme en combinaison en latex qui vous l'dis....
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC TIBO*

*C'EST RIGOLO !*​


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas si longtemps Supermoquette avait un lien dans sa signature qui faisait des slogans automatiques ...  Impossible de me rappeler le nom du site
> 
> Mes potentiels votes ayant la désastreuse habitude de filer à l'anglaise :mouais:, je ne sais plus où donner de la tête !
> Mais une chose est sûre, je voterais toujours pour le moins doué en communication
> ...




Tu dois parler de sloganizer. 


*Tout la-haut
Avec Tibo !*



​


----------



## Nobody (18 Juillet 2006)

*Supermoquette 
Sur sa mopette
N'vaut pas Tibo 
Sur sa moto
Supermoquette
N'vaut pas tripette
Avec Tibo
On vole tr&#232;s haut
*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> (bla bla bla)
> 
> *Tout la-haut
> Avec Tibo !*
> ...



  

sur son baT*eaU*
macMarc*O* 
fait le B*eaU* 
aupr&#232;s de  Tib*O*
tout la-*HauT* ! 
et plouf ils tomb&#232;rent &#224; l'*EaU*​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

«*Nobody does it like tibomon.*»

mmm


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> et plouf ils tombèrent à l'*EaU*​



Et ça te fait rire féline Lalouna ?


----------



## Nobody (18 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> «*Nobody does it like tibomon.*»
> 
> mmm



Oui? Tu trouves? Tu me flattes.


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> &#171;*Nobody does it like tibomon.*&#187;
> 
> mmm



Fusion! 

Edit: odr&#233; t'attendras pour tes points


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui? Tu trouves? Tu me flattes.



Oh tu sais moi je n'y comprends plus rien avec toutes ces allégances :hein: 
C'est a se demander ce qu'ils se promettent 

Je voterais pour le dernier car il n'arrivera pas le premier et ça c'est une promesse tenue !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Fusion!



Cold fusion ?


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est a se demander ce qu'ils se promettent


A eux plein de choses, c'est ça qui est bien!:love: :love: :love: 

Non? 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cold fusion ?


 Quelque chose comme ça!:rose:

P.S.: Vachement rapide la Panthère!


----------



## silvio (18 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette
> Sur sa mopette
> N'vaut pas Tibo
> Sur sa moto
> ...


Quel talent !  
en plus ça me parait clair
:mouais: 

Donc, on fait ce qu'on veut de son premier vrai/faux mp, on peut même voter pour les loosers, mais ensuite , au final, dans la dernière ligne droite  hop !
On vote Tibo, car


C'est un fameux trois mâts fin comme un oiseau, 

Hissez haut Santiano! 

Dix-huit noeuds, quatre cents tonneaux, 

Je suis fier d'y être matelot. 

Tiens bon la barre et tiens bon le vent,

HISSEZ HAUT SANTIANO! 

Si Dieu veut, toujours droit devant, 

NOUS IRONS JUSQU'À SAN FRANCISCO.
(chuis désolé, si, si ...en même temps, San Francisco, c'est très surfait ...)


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

c'est _" la croisi&#232;re s'amuse"_, ici.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> A eux plein de choses, c'est &#231;a qui est bien!:love: :love: :love:
> 
> Non?


"paroles, paroles" ... J'ai entendu parler de monnaies sonnantes et tr&#233;buchantes, de ch&#226;teau margot .... et je n'ai rien re&#231;u mais je n'ai rien promis 

Je sais juste que le sieur Roberto a vendu la m&#232;che ! Il a dit qui a vot&#233; pour lui au dernier tour avant que le Chambellan s'en m&#234;le 

Tu te proposes au prochain tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça te fait rire féline Lalouna ?



  vi à nous lire ça me fait rire alors j'en rajoute pour la rime! 

et moi pas être féline, mais  lalouna= laluna = la lune koi!


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> "paroles, paroles" ... J'ai entendu parler de monnaies sonnantes et trébuchantes, de château margot .... et je n'ai rien reçu mais je n'ai rien promis
> 
> Je sais juste que le sieur Roberto a vendu la mèche ! Il a dit qu'li a voté pour lui au dernier tour avant que le Chambellan s'en mêle
> 
> Tu te proposes au prochain tour ?



Laisse tomber les "paroles". Les promesses sont pour ceux qui y croient!

Me presenter? :afraid: :afraid: jamais de la vie, Libertad ... :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (18 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> "paroles, paroles" ... J'ai entendu parler de monnaies sonnantes et trébuchantes, de château margot .... et je n'ai rien reçu mais je n'ai rien promis


Pour Margot, c'est foutu :

Je pars pour deux longs mois en laissant Margot, 
Hissez haut Santiano! 
D'y penser, j'avais le coeur gros, 
En doublant les feux de Saint-Malô. 
Tiens bon la barre et tiens bon le vent, 
HISSEZ HAUT SANTIANO

Votez Tibo
(la tronche du soutien  )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*TIBO C'EST CHAUD*

*TIBO C'EST BEAU*

*TIBO C'EST TROP !*​


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> blablabla
> 
> et *moi pas être féline*, blablabla





Ben si, quand même un peu par ton avatar ! 














:love:


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *TIBO C'EST CHAUD*
> 
> *TIBO C'EST BEAU*
> 
> *TIBO C'EST TROP !*​



Bon, ben maintenant faut que tu ailles faire dodo ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben maintenant faut que tu ailles faire dodo ...


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



Coucouroucou ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, quand m&#234;me un peu par ton avatar !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gna gna gna... bla bla bla bla bla... 

 c'est le chat (l'avatar) d'oupsy! il s'est attach&#233; &#224; laluna qui est mon portrait (voir profil) 
d'ailleurs tu le sais tr&#232;s bien, alors arr&#234;te de me chercher Zorro!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber les "paroles". Les promesses sont pour ceux qui y croient!
> 
> Me presenter? :afraid: :afraid: jamais de la vie, Libertad ... :love: :love:



Ben moi non plus me présenter ça me dit pas trop justement mais j'aurais bien poussé un candidat tu voix :love:
Mais ma connnaissance en manigance politique étant proche de zéro 



			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Pour Margot, c'est foutu :
> 
> Je pars pour deux longs mois en laissant Margot,
> Hissez haut Santiano!
> ...



Quand Margot dégraphait son corsage pour donner la gougoutte à son chat 
Tous les gas, tous les gas du village étaient là là là là là là là


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est _" la croisière s'amuse"_, ici.....



Sans smiley tu paraitrais presque sérieux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2006)

Je ne voudrais pas d&#233;ranger mais on est en pleine campagne ! La politique, c'est du s&#233;rieux !  Alors cessons de louvoyer entre Annie Cordy et la confirmation du predigree et revenons &#224; nos promesses !


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna... bla bla bla bla bla...
> 
> c'est le chat (l'avatar) d'oupsy! il s'est attaché à laluna qui est mon portrait (voir profil)
> d'ailleurs tu le sais très bien, alors arrête de me chercher Zorro!    :love:




Bah et alors, vi je sais, mais c'est pas la peine de renier le félin qui est en toi !   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC TIBO*

*C'EST TOP NIVEAU !*​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> blabla politicotechnique blabla *Annie Cordy* blablabla



Mais qu'est ce qu'elle vient faire là celle là


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas déranger mais on est en pleine campagne ! La politique, c'est du sérieux !  Alors cessons de louvoyer entre Annie Cordy et la confirmation du predigree et revenons à nos promesses !



Annie Cordy?:afraid: :afraid: Pauvre Georges!! 
Bon, alors c'est quoi les promesses?:mouais: :love: M'en souviens plus ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC TIBO*

*TOUJOURS RÉGLO !*​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

.....


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sans smiley tu paraitrais presque sérieux.



hinhinhin....... 

tout le monde continue ce " joyeux bazar" et personne ne m'as lu.... 


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> les candidats en lice ne me convenant guère.....
> 
> je vais peut-être faire appel à des "_chiens féroces_"... 4.... pour être précis et respecter la légende....


et noté ces références historiques.....


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

Ma parole, c'est una "obsesión"


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

_vous connaissez le coup de la libellule ?


_ ----&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8211;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;X​ _ 

ben maintenant oui, foudrait voir &#224; pas trop confondre scrutin et scrotum&#8230; enfin pas trop longtemps 
_


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> hinhinhin.......
> 
> tout le monde continue ce " joyeux bazar" et personne ne m'as lu....
> 
> et noté ces références historiques.....



ça c'est un autre jeu non ? genre qui se joue dans les catacombes du château


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un autre jeu non ? genre qui se joue dans les catacombes du château


c'est frais comme emplacement de cabinet medical en periode de canicule.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est un autre jeu non ? genre qui se joue dans les catacombes du château


tout est possible......


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est frais comme emplacement de cabinet medical en periode de canicule.



Bof ... c'était plutôt la charcuterie ...


----------



## mado (19 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est frais comme emplacement de cabinet medical en periode de canicule.



Je me suis perdue y'a longtemps là bas dessous. Mais si c'est toi le docteur, je vais  rechercher ma boussole  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

pourquoi il faut voter tibomon:

elle nous versera des larmes de pluies venues d'un pays où il ne pleut pas
elle nous emmenera à vesoul si on veut voir vesoul
elle nous apportera des bonbons parceque les fleurs c'est périssable


Bon, maintenant on y va et ....


*
on vote TIBOMON*


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2006)

Je n'arrive pas à savoir si l'opposition tronque le nom de son champion par inconscience ou fainéantise. "Tibomon".... Ça veut plus rien dire. C'est comme si on disait "supermo" !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juillet 2006)

Avec Supermoquette aux commandes? 

&#231;a doit ressembler &#224; un gigantesque lupanar...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais moi je n'y comprends plus rien avec toutes ces all&#233;gances :hein:
> C'est a se demander ce qu'ils se promettent
> 
> Je voterais pour le dernier car il n'arrivera pas le premier et &#231;a c'est une promesse tenue !



Alors je r&#233;sume pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi. 
Monsieur de Rezba homme de "droite", chambellant, ex-cleanissime, ex Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau, flambeau du parti au pouvoir qui rassemble dans son ombre quelques-uns des plus gros bouleurs macg&#233;en. Bref, l'intelligencia dans toutes sa splendeur, une sorte de "droite caviar" qui aime jouer les malfrats tout en gardant les avantages acquis.
&#192; "gauche",  Tibo et son opposition qui rassemble (la liste est non exhaustive &#224; "droite" comme &#224; "gauche") un peu ce que MacG &#224; fait de meilleur : quelques na&#239;fs, quelques r&#234;veurs, quelques repris de justice, quelques d&#233;cal&#233;s, quelques intermittents du spectacle macg&#233;en, quelques femmes, quelques motards et tous ceux qui veulent un monde o&#249; la deuxi&#232;me chance n'est pas un mirage et l'ascenseur social boulique non plus. 
Voil&#224;, pour les bases caricaturales de ce jeu th&#233;&#226;tral bas&#233; sur ce que certains reprochent au fonctionnement macg&#233;en.

MAIS : ici tout ceci est *caricature* et *clownerie*. Il n'y a pas &#224; voir plus loin que le *jeu*  Aussi pri&#232;re de chasser de vos cervelles &#233;chaud&#233;es par ce temps caniculaire, tout autre finalit&#233; &#224; ce sujet que celui de *s'amuser*. Il n'est question : ni d'attaques personnelles, ni de renfermer quiconque dans des petites cases voire de coller des &#233;tiquettes (l'un est avec les nazes l'autre avec les cools), ni de manipulation, ni de pr&#233;texte &#224; r&#233;glement de compte ou &#224; querelle 

Bref, dans l'esprit du jeu, je ne voudrais pas que cela vire &#224; l'&#233;lection italienne ou que l'on aille fouiller sous le bureau du Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau pour voir s'il n'y a pas une pipe qui tra&#238;ne 

Donc, je poursuis la campagne, en ayant un peu mis les points sur les 'i' et en demandant au parti de "droite"  de faire de m&#234;me 

Je propose d'ouvrir vers 11h45 un ap&#233;ritif et les cahuettes sont &#224; discr&#233;tion


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC TIBO*

*UN AIR NOUVEAU*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *AVEC TIBO*
> 
> *UN AIR NOUVEAU*​



Certes mais épinglez et relisez régulièrement ce que j'ai écrit dans un coin de votre tableau de bord. Merci


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

J'allais le dire : votez super, c'est super.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, c'est marrant, Supermoquette &#231;a rime avec cahuettes.


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
JOUEZ DE LA TROMPETTE
FAITES DE LA MUSIQUETTE
SOYEZ TOUJOURS POMPETTE
PLUS BELLE SERA LA FETE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors je résume pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi.
> Monsieur de Rezba homme de "droite", chambellant, ex-cleanissime, ex Maître du château, flambeau du parti au pouvoir qui rassemble dans son ombre quelques-uns des plus gros bouleurs macgéen. Bref, l'intelligencia dans toutes sa splendeur, une sorte de "droite caviar" qui aime jouer les malfrats tout en gardant les avantages acquis.
> À "gauche",  Tibo et son opposition qui rassemble (la liste est non exhaustive à "droite" comme à "gauche") un peu ce que MacG à fait de meilleur : quelques naïfs, quelques rêveurs, quelques repris de justice, quelques décalés, quelques intermittents du spectacle macgéen, quelques femmes, quelques motards et tous ceux qui veulent un monde où la deuxième chance n'est pas un mirage et l'ascenseur social boulique non plus.
> Voilà, pour les bases caricaturales de ce jeu théâtral basé sur ce que certains reprochent au fonctionnement macgéen.
> ...



Je te signale que le _meilleur d'entre nous_ *   n'est pas dans ton camp que tu qualifies de "ce que Macge a fait de meilleur"

* ce qui savent comprendront, les autres demanderont


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que le _meilleur d'entre nous_ *   n'est pas dans ton camp que tu qualifies de "ce que Macge a fait de meilleur"
> 
> * ce qui savent comprendront, les autres demanderont


Ah !
Quel s&#233;rieux dans ce fil !!!
Avec cette chaleur, &#231;a fait froid dans le dos !


----------



## joanes (19 Juillet 2006)

Hum, Hum (éclaircissement de la voix),

Mesdèmes, Méssieurx,

Après avoir fièrement servi comme Chambellan lors des élections précédentes et avoir fait montre d'une probité exemplaire dans la récéption de vos suffrages ainsi que dans leur dépouillement, je me suis vu confier cette tâche ingrante s'il en est, d'exécuteur des basses oeuvres. Ce poste consiste à retirer 5 points, soit d'un coup sur une personne, soit à ma convenance 2+1+1, 3+1+1, etc... sur plusieurs (pour ceux et ceusses qui n'auraient pas lu les règles  ) C'est donc avec une douleur non dissimulée que je vous annonce qu'avant de partir chez nos amis Ibères, j'accomplirai mon office. Sachez que je suis fort marri d'avoir à user de violence envers certain d'entre vous mais la vie est dure dans la pente qui est courte, surtout quand on avance en reculant :mouais:

   Les faux culs paieront   ​


----------



## silvio (19 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'insurge !!
> Ex-barriste, chevènementiste déçu, jospiniste déprimé, Rezba est aujourd'hui un fervent admirateur de *Bayrou,* dont il loue à la moindre occasion (ça devient même pénible d'échanger des MP avec lui) la justesse de ton, le bon sens, l'implication sur le terrain, l'humour, la probité... heu...


Les oreilles ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Hum, Hum (éclaircissement de la voix),
> 
> Mesdèmes, Méssieurx,
> 
> ...


Ouaissss!!!!!!


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2006)

Il faudrait une S&#233;gol&#232;ne Tiboti&#232;re non?

   
======
​


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors je résume pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi.
> Monsieur de Rezba homme de "droite", chambellant, ex-cleanissime, ex Maître du château, flambeau du parti au pouvoir qui rassemble dans son ombre quelques-uns des plus gros bouleurs macgéen. Bref, l'intelligencia dans toutes sa splendeur, une sorte de "droite caviar" qui aime jouer les malfrats tout en gardant les avantages acquis.
> À "gauche", Tibo et son opposition qui rassemble (la liste est non exhaustive à "droite" comme à "gauche") un peu ce que MacG à fait de meilleur : quelques naïfs, quelques rêveurs, quelques repris de justice, quelques décalés, quelques intermittents du spectacle macgéen, quelques femmes, quelques motards et tous ceux qui veulent un monde où la deuxième chance n'est pas un mirage et l'ascenseur social boulique non plus.
> Voilà, pour les bases caricaturales de ce jeu théâtral basé sur ce que certains reprochent au fonctionnement macgéen.



Que ne faut-il donc pas lire sous la plume des démagogues à poils ras.
Ainsi donc, je serais un leader de droite, entouré des plus gros bouleurs macgéens. Moi qui en 6 ans de présence ici n'ait accumulé qu'avec peine 8600 posts, et 6700 points discos.
Moi qui suit entouré de PonkHead, de Joanes et de ma maîtresse Queenlucia. Le trio d'aristocrates ! Un anarchiste, un grognon et une dilettante. A eux 3, ils boulent à 6 ! 

Alors oui, aujourd'hui, j'ai choisi de soutenir la candidature de supermoquette !
Et c'est une candidature sociale !
Bien sûr, supermoquette est le plus gros colllectionneur de points discos du circuit. Mais vous êtes vous interrogés sur les raisons de cette boulimie ?
Supermoquette a été élevé dans les privations du Jura suisse, une contrée reculée, où on l'obligeait à se vétir de façon ridicule, et à supporter des filles qui sentaient la bouse de vache.
Frustré dès son adolescence, le petit supermoquette fit un gros coup de calcaire en entrant à l'université. Rapidement, il tomba dans la drogue et le stupre (il n'avait à l'époque pas de moustache, ni de lunettes fumées). Il en garde de belles, mais profondes cicatrices. Il était d'ailleurs accro quand il est arrivé ici. Souvent désespéré, confondant amour et cruauté. Et il nous a fallu de la persévérance pour le ramener dans le droit chemin.
Après moults bannissements, dont je fus parfois l'ordonnateur, et une longue route parcourue, le voilà assagi.

*Cet homme est un miraculé*, mesdames et messieurs.
Et je ne suis pas peu fier de soutenir aujourd'hui un ex-junkie repris de justesse. 
La voilà, l'ascension sociale dont nous rabat les oreilles une opposition rongée par l'envie du pouvoir.




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je m'insurge !!
> *Rezba n'est pas de droite.*
> Cékuefdé.


Tu as raison, mon bon roberto. Enfin, sur les raisons de ta colère et ta conclusion, tu as raison. Pour le reste, je sais que ta journée d'hier a été passablement éprouvante. Il faudrait que je retrouve ton MP appellé "L'enfer", pour en donner un aperçu à nos lecteurs, mais cela nous ferait trop dévier de nos propos.

Tu as raison, je n'ai plus qu'un seul mot d'ordre, et ce depuis longtemps : 


*HAPPINESS IS A WARM GUN*





et avec Supermoquette, la vie est une conquête ! ​


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

Heu j'ai pas tout compris mais ouais ! votez pour moi !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *LA GAIETÉ EST UN FLINGUE CHAUD !*​:mouais:
> :hein:
> :love: :love: :love:



   J'avais lu Galatée est un flingue chaud... :rose:  


Bah sinon, votez SM. Evidemment.


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'en attendant le scrutin et l'élection triomphale de mon champion à moustache gavé de dérivés hormonaux artisanaux d'étalons de saillie du Haras de la Grande Motte, je vais vous proposer un dérivatif...
> :sleep:
> Le fameux château, temple païen et néanmoins exemplaire _(j'aime bien le "néanmoins"  )_ de la démocratie participative virtuelle vécue au quotidien...
> Vous le voyez comment ???
> ...






Ah, la complémentarité de deux hommes qui aiment les femmes qui aiment les hommes ! 


Il faut, en effet, commencer à inventer le Château.

J'ai fait quelques travaux sous mon mandat, et d'autres sont en cours. Mais c'est encore sommaire.

Lorsque je suis arrivé, PonkHead le Grand avait posé des fondations, et quelques salles.
En fait, le château se réusmait à une grande salle du conseil,  quelques petites pièces de travail, un office entièrement équipé, une grande terrasse de réception, un immense parc, et, en dessous de tout ça, des couloirs, des oubliettes, des raccourcis, des catacombes.
Un peu comme l'envers du décor du Château  de Gloriana, pour les amateurs de sensations fortes.
J'y ai rajouté des salles de bains (ces anarchistes sont parfois négligés), des chambres à coucher aux expositions multiples, des salles à manger, des salles de conférence, des ateliers d'art, des fontaines, une piscine et un grand barbecue, pour inviter mon ami Global.

L'actuelle maitresse fait construire un spa, si je ne m'abuse. Ainsi que des balcons, des terrasses, des tonnelles, une orangeraie et un grand bar (celà manquait). Et elle a installé dans les batiments communs, ce grand atelier d'architecture et de décoration dont le bon roberto est le responsable, afin que les prochains travaux soient menés de main experte.

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui en 6 ans de pr&#233;sence ici n'ait accumul&#233; qu'avec peine 8600 posts, et 6700 points discos.



Une telle ascension boulique en si peu de temps laisse deviner quelques dessous de table bouliques.   Surtout que le syst&#232;me fut mis en place il y a peu  

Pour le reste, il y a fort &#224; parier que l'amour du Bayrou vous poussera &#224; vous faire greffer quelque appendice pavillonnaire moins seyant (non pas saillant) que les originaux   

Pour ce qui est de l'ascension sociale, nous avons dans nos rangs un banni de 6 mois d'&#226;ge dont la t&#233;nacit&#233; n'a d'&#233;gale que son enthousiame &#224; soutenir la cause au prix de slogan toujours plus inventifs :bebe: ! Pour les autres composantes de notre base, il est de perles d'humanit&#233; inconnues de vous et fort prometteuses. Nous avons donc une capacit&#233; &#224; f&#233;d&#233;rer des membres venus d'horizons improbables et nous sommes conscients de notre charge. Voil&#224; ce qui vous manque ! Nous ne jouons pas sur du velours et nous n'avons pas peur du travail qui reste &#224; faire !


----------



## joanes (19 Juillet 2006)

Apr&#232;s d&#233;lib&#233;ration avec ma conscience et pour suivre les dol&#233;ances de certains voici les heureux gagnants des points en moins :

Lemmy, tu t'en doute, t'exposant ainsi &#224; une juste r&#233;torsion te voil&#224; gratifi&#233; de -2 points  

Monsieur personne, aka Nobody, votre ent&#234;tement &#224; d&#233;fendre les d&#233;magogauchistes n'a d'&#233;gale que votre ent&#234;tement : -1  

Monsieur Ed, sans commentaire   : -2

Sur ce, je dirai un petit bonjour de votre part &#224; tous, &#224; chaque ib&#232;re que je croise, promis, et surtout n'oubliez pas :


Contre les d&#233;magos qui s'la p&#232;te
VOTE FOR SIUPERMOKETTE​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juillet 2006)

Arfff, j'ai fait moins bien que le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent. Dommage. Je ferais mieux la prochaine fois.


----------



## rezba (19 Juillet 2006)

J'en prends note, et je vous en f&#233;licite.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une telle ascension boulique en si peu de temps laisse deviner quelques dessous de table bouliques.   Surtout que le syst&#232;me fut mis en place il y a peu
> 
> Pour le reste, il y a fort &#224; parier que l'amour du Bayrou vous poussera &#224; vous faire greffer quelque appendice pavillonnaire moins seyant (non pas saillant) que les originaux
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'ascension sociale, nous avons dans nos rangs un banni de 6 mois d'&#226;ge dont la t&#233;nacit&#233; n'a d'&#233;gale que son enthousiame &#224; soutenir la cause au prix de slogan toujours plus inventifs :bebe: ! Pour les autres composantes de notre base, il est de perles d'humanit&#233; inconnues de vous et fort prometteuses. Nous avons donc une capacit&#233; &#224; f&#233;d&#233;rer des membres venus d'horizons improbables et nous sommes conscients de notre charge. Voil&#224; ce qui vous manque ! Nous ne jouons pas sur du velours et nous n'avons pas peur du travail qui reste &#224; faire !



Une erreur semble s'&#234;tre gliss&#233;e dans le texte de la candidate de l'opposition. 

Il fallait lire :

"Nous avons une capacit&#233; &#224; f&#233;d&#233;rer des membres improbables : nous avons dans nos rangs un banni de 6 mois d'&#226;ge dont la t&#233;nacit&#233; n'a d'&#233;gale que son enthousiame &#224; soutenir la cause au prix de slogan toujours plus inventifs".


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2006)

laissez tomber pour le warm gun : c'est juste &#231;a fait partie des _goodies_ du parti de la majorit&#233;


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Une erreur semble s'être glissée dans le texte de la candidate de l'opposition.
> 
> Il fallait lire :
> 
> "Nous avons une capacité à fédérer des membres improbables : nous avons dans nos rangs un banni de 6 mois d'âge dont la ténacité n'a d'égale que son enthousiame à soutenir la cause au prix de slogan toujours plus inventifs".



Certes, si vous l'entendez au sens d'inattendu  Mais vous ne pouvez l'entendre que dans le sens adéquat, vu que vous vous érigez comme le meilleur d'entre nous  Notez que je n'aspire que rarement à ce qu'on joue au chamboule tout avec mes posts


----------



## Nobody (19 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur personne, aka Nobody, votre entêtement à défendre les démagogauchistes n'a d'égale que votre entêtement : -1



Wouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Des points retirés par eux, c'est comme des points reçus de nous! 
Une sorte de miroir, en quelque sorte.
 


Mais en tout état de cause:

*Pour un château plus beau
Nous voterons Tibo
Pour faire connaitre son nom
Votons pour Tibomon
*

Ainsi, je persiste et je signe, on m'appelle... euh en fait, on m'appelle pas, je viens tout seul.


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certes, si vous l'entendez au sens d'inattendu  Mais vous ne pouvez l'entendre que dans le sens ad&#233;quat, vu que vous vous &#233;rigez comme le meilleur d'entre nous  Notez que je n'aspire que rarement &#224; ce qu'on joue au chamboule tout avec mes posts


... le chamboule-tout c'est l'id&#233;al pour d&#233;glinguer

un ch&#226;teau de cartes, voire un ch&#226;teau de sable.

Seul celui de supermoquette r&#233;sistera aux coups

de b&#234;lier, de boules, etc. car il sera &#224; la fois dur

et souple.


AVEC SUPERMOQUETTE
SOIGNEZ LA BISTROUQUETTE
DANS L' CHATEAU LA MOQUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, tu t'en doute, t'exposant ainsi à une juste rétorsion te voilà gratifié de -2 points



il est des cicatrices qui honorent  

_en plus ça plaît aux dames..._ :rateau:​


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2006)


	

	
	
		
		

		
			






devant me rendre en terre portugaise pour les quatre derniers jours de la semaine,
je ne suis pas assuré dassister au dépouillement de vendredi.
Cependant mon devoir délecteur sera rempli.


votre dévoué ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Cette campagne est navrante !
Des slogans bidons, des rimes barbeliviennesques, aucun programme sinon de longues plaintes sur la platitude du camps adverse... 

Votez pour moi, je foutrais le feu à tout ça, je détruirais les horreurs confortables construites par mes successeurs et rétablirait la grandeur de la pierre froide, humide et sombre qui est la base du chateau.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Cette campagne est navrante !
> Des slogans bidons, des rimes barbeliviennesques, aucun programme sinon de longues plaintes sur la platitude du camps adverse...
> 
> Votez pour moi, je foutrais le feu à tout ça, je détruirais les horreurs confortables construites par mes successeurs et rétablirait la grandeur de la pierre froide, humide et sombre qui est la base du chateau.


bien, bien.....
je commen&#231;ais &#224; m'endormir.......


----------



## Nobody (19 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bien, bien.....
> je commençais à m'endormir.......



Ouaip. Moi aussi j'ai failli m'endormir en sursaut.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

Rh&#226; mais stressez pas j'le pr&#233;pare mon plan, quelqu'un a le serial de CADintosh ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> *Pour un château plus beau
> Nous voterons Tibo
> Pour faire connaitre son nom
> Votons pour Tibomon
> *


*
Touché Coulé en G4
Ne Votons pas TibomonG4
*


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. Moi aussi j'ai failli m'endormir en sursaut.



je devrais p'têt me présenter... ça me réveillerais peut-être ?!...... 
ça f'rais pas plus de bordel qu'il n'y en a déjà !!...... :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (19 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je devrais p'têt me présenter... ça me réveillerais peut-être ?!......
> ça f'rais pas plus de bordel qu'il n'y en a déjà !!...... :rateau:




D'un autre côté, plus on est d'fous, moins y a d'riz.

:love:


----------



## Lila (19 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je devrais p'têt me présenter......



...je crains les slogans à venir


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...je crains les slogans à venir


j'y travaille (_pour parer à toute éventualité_).... mais ce ne seras ce que tu penses !.......


----------



## Lila (19 Juillet 2006)

...pourtant la tetation est grande !!!!

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

Contre les jaloux des coup'd'boules
Votez super bouboule


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Contre les jaloux des coup'd'boules
> Votez super bouboule


AVEC SUPERMOQUETTE
PAS DE SUPERBOULETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
D&#233;j&#224; plus de mille pierres
dans les murailles du ch&#226;teau !
Son &#233;dification avance lentement
mais s&#251;rement pour celle des foules
ignorantes qui se laissent abuser
par les slogans falsificateurs
des autres candidats qui, malgr&#232;
leurs efforts d&#233;mesur&#233;s, ne parviennent
pas &#224; dissimuler la vacuit&#233; de leur
programme inconsistant ni leur
incapacit&#233; &#224; rassembler, ni leur
incomp&#233;tence dans la construction
des ch&#226;teaux, ni leur impuissance
&#224; fonder une dynastie durable
qui, plus tard, suscitera l'admiration
des historiens et donnera du bl&#233;
&#224; moudre aux malheureux &#233;tudiants
en Sciences (!) Humaines cherchant
d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment un sujet de th&#232;se
et de recherche avant de se rendre
&#224; la piscine.


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Hey SM, Loustic il est sur secteur ou bien on peut esp&#233;rer qu'il arrive au bout de ses LR6 avant le scrutin ?
> 
> :love:


LR6 SUPERNETTE
SPECIALE CANICULETTE
LOIN DU SUPERGADGET
TROUVEE DANS UNE CAGETTE
SANS AUCUNE ETIQUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE

 :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

on/off......
ou..... *couic* !!.......


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Déjà plus de mille pierres
> dans les murailles du château !
> Son édification avance lentement
> mais sûrement pour celle des foules
> ...


Merde il lache mon programme politrique avant même que je le finisse :affraid:


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merde il lache mon programme politrique avant m&#234;me que je le finisse :affraid:


Mais non, mais non.
Au contraire je l'encourage
tout politrique qu'il soit
et m&#234;me polytrique !

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE

info


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rhâ mais stressez pas j'le prépare mon plan, quelqu'un a le serial de CADintosh ?




vi, c'est à quel sujet?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Au fait, et la maîtresse du chateau, elle est où ?
Qui soutient-elle ?
Que fait-elle ?

rezba ne l'aurait-il pas enfermé quelque part pour avoir les mains libres et propulser SM sur le devant de la scène ?
Dans l'ombre, oeuvre le bras droit, l'âme damnée, le cerveau tirant les ficelles des dictateurs fantoches - et quand vient la révolution, son savoir, ses réseaux, lui valent toujours une place au chaud.

Y aurait-il du Pasqua chez notre chambellan ?


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, et la ma&#238;tresse du chateau, elle est o&#249; ?
> Qui soutient-elle ?
> Que fait-elle ?


... &#224; l'office

ASSISE SUR LA BANQUETTE
ELLE PREPARE UNE BROCHETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE

:rateau:


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Votre toujours dévoué Roberto, Fondateur autodidacte
> et Responsable du Suivi Pédagogique des Etudiants Hors-Cycle
> de la Grande Ecole d'Architecture du Château​





Toi aussi tu fais partie de l'Armée Mexicaine, Señor Vendez ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là j'ai simplifié pour aller à l'essentiel, certes au détriment de la réalité de mes fonctions et titres honorifiques et autres médailles et récompenses sportives, commerciales, militaires, administratives et sexuelles, mais au profit d'une plus grande clarté de mon propos.
> :love:
> :love:





Vi, vivivivivivivivivivi !


----------



## Nobody (19 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là j'ai simplifié pour aller à l'essentiel, certes au détriment de la réalité de mes fonctions et titres honorifiques et autres médailles et récompenses sportives, commerciales, militaires, administratives et sexuelles, mais au profit d'une plus grande clarté de mon propos.
> :love:
> :love:



Il vaut mieux entendre ça qu'être sourd.

(ou lire ça qu'être aveugle)

 :love:


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2006)

de source sure ,des doutes planent sur l'incorruptabilit&#233; de REZBA
plusieurs nouveaux inscrits ,ont et&#233; introduits(hum ...hum.. :mouais: ) par icelui
sous reserve de voter pour lui.
nous demandons a tous la plus grande vigileance au moment du choix
deja deux eminents collegues ont et&#233; atteints par des pots de vougeot
SUPERMOQUETTE
LOUSTIC


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

Ah ? z'&#233;tait du Vougeot ?  un poil chaut quand'&#234;me  auraitpumdire Oustic


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Nephou t'es plus en lisse ? .... :mouais::hein:
Tu ne veux pas de mon vote ? 

Ponkhead je ne voix plus que toi 

Dîtes Maître chambellan auriez vous l'amabilité de nous épouillez une partie du scrutin, ceci non pas dans la ferme intention de savoir qui est le gagnant mais dans l'espoir de voir apparaître un dernier, s'il y en a un. Ainsi trouverais-je à taton le chemin des urnes dans le noir


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> vi, c'est à quel sujet?



Oyez  ???? est une xemple de ma uture con'uite exemblaire de entillesse ye ne la énoncerai pas au odo bour piaraterie !!!

Oustic y en reste ?


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

pfffff !!!.....
toujours autant de _bulots_ accroch&#233;s aux remparts ! 
pas fini de se tripoter ici ?!......
une rime par-ci, un bouffeur de consonnes par-l&#224;......





va falloir sortir la truelle pour un bon ravalement......


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oyez  ???? est une xemple de ma uture con'uite exemblaire de entillesse ye ne la énoncerai pas au odo bour piaraterie !!!
> 
> Oustic y en reste ?


Hein ? De quoi ?

M'reste que du Chameau Targaux ! C'est du bic ! hon !

L'arisec hic essaye d'insinuer des hic sous-entendus !

Qu'il recommence hic pour voir et il verra en détail

et de près hic la constituhiction des murailles

au cours d'une envolée aérienne non hic désirée

mais définihictive. Ah mais !

:sleep:

A BAS L'ARISOCQUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
HIC


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une rime par-ci, un bouffeur de consonnes par-l&#224;......


 et un soudard soulard........


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oyez  ???? est une xemple de ma uture con'uite exemblaire de entillesse ye ne la énoncerai pas au odo bour piaraterie !!!
> 
> Oustic y en reste ?



Toi, on viens de te vacciner a ton insu!


----------



## NED (20 Juillet 2006)

Le scrutin s'avère cornelien....


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2006)

ont votaient pour l'investiture
du futur maitre du  chateau
certains tenaient la grosse biture
ils liquidaient tout le margaux

mais a l'equart quelques inities
sur le vougeot s'etaient penchés
loustic embrassait la moquette
dans les bras de supermoquette

suite >


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes face mes ami(e)s à un véritable débat démocratique qui nous fait honneur, si, si, , l'expression citoyenne d'un échange profilique jetant les bases d'un monde meilleur qui reste malgré tout à construire, et avec des acteurs du changement tels que vous tels que nous, ça va pas êt' facile-facile.
> :afraid:
> 
> *Mais nous pouvons y arriver.*
> ...


T'en es o&#249; des travaux au chateau? Parce que l&#224;, je me dis, qu'une salle de spectacle ce serait vraiment pas mal. 

Qu'en disent les candidats?


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'en es où des travaux au chateau? Parce que là, je me dis, qu'une salle de spectacle ce serait vraiment pas mal.
> 
> Qu'en disent les candidats?





MOQUETTE EN SOUBRETTE

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

*LE CHATEAU*

*C'EST TIBO !*​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée la salle de pestacle !


Ouais !
Des exécution publiques !
Un bon petit écartèlement des familles, voilà qui redonnerait un peu le sourire au bon peuple.
Non ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

une salle de spectacle... 
pourquoi pas une pouponni&#232;re, aussi ! 

&#231;a s'emp&#226;te ici, mollesse, mollesse......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !
> Des exécution publiques !
> Un bon petit écartèlement des familles, voilà qui redonnerait un peu le sourire au bon peuple.
> Non ?



Non, pour ça est prévu une arène extérieure.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, pour ça est prévu une arène extérieure.




..mon c**....des promesses encore !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

A l'évidence l'absence de partisans capables de me soutenir avec des slogans à la con*     réduit trop fortement mes chances de succès dans la campagne en cours. Je me retire de la campagne 

* tiens cela rime ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

Et comment je fais pour trahir mon candidat? c'est malin.


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> A l'&#233;vidence l'absence de partisans capables de me soutenir avec des slogans &#224; la con*     r&#233;duit trop fortement mes chances de succ&#232;s dans la campagne en cours.



..ben w&#233; c'est pas &#233;vident avec un nom pareil....&#231;a soul&#233;ve pas les foules !!!!!

d&#233;sol&#233; !!!!:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et comment je fais pour trahir mon candidat? c'est malin.


Ben ouais, c'est le drame, avec les vacances, on ne sait pas quoi faire de son traître, on n'ose pas le refiler à la petite vieille du dessus de peur qu'elle ne claque sous la canicule et que le traître ne la mange pour survivre et on sait les refuges hors de prix et plein de gros vilains traîtres très méchant qui ne feraient qu'une bouchée de notre petit traîtrounet mignon...

Alors, on l'abandonne dans le chateau et se disant qu'on en rachètera un à la rentrée (ça amuse les gosses).

C'est du propre !

Exceptionnellement, parce qu'il se trouve que je suis candidat aussi, je veux bien faire un geste.
Ed, t'as qu'à dire que tu votes pour moi et me trahir ensuite, s'tu veux.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

Ben non, je peux pas. Je suis d&#233;j&#224; pro-SM. 
T'as pas vu mon nouvel avatar? 



_edit : par contre, ce qui serait vraiment tr&#232;s fort, c'est de trahir SM pour voter pour toi. Et hop, la boucle est boucl&#233;e! _ 



Merde, on est sur le forum, c'est pas la cave ici!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Ce qui serait vraiment très fort, ce serait que tu persuades SM de se rallier à moi pour ensuite voter Tibomon.
Mais bon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait vraiment très fort, ce serait que tu persuades SM de se rallier à moi pour ensuite voter Tibomon.
> Mais bon...



Vous êtes au courant que tout le monde vous voit ?  

PS: la figue numéro 5 est tombée  Trop mure  Avec cette chaleur ça ne pardonne pas


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2006)

lila planait sur un nuage
lemmy attaquait l'beaujolais
on vit arriver les trois mages
montand les marches du palais

le brouillard etait si opaque
presque le fog de carpenter
quelques uns reprenait leur sac
leur deception etait amere
-
suite >


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes au courant que tout le monde vous voit ?


Moi oui (d'ailleurs, tu as remarqué ? Je dis n'importe quoi)
Ed, par contre, je ne sais pas...
Ce garçon m'inquiète.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ben wé c'est pas évident avec un nom pareil....ça souléve pas les foules !!!!!
> 
> désolé !!!!:rose:



j'aurai du m'appeler "Danette"  

je sais que c'est pour rire


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait vraiment très fort, ce serait que tu persuades SM de se rallier à moi pour ensuite voter Tibomon.
> Mais bon...



..ben alors :rateau: c'était déjà pas simple mais si maintenant il faut faire des sous sous-alliance pré-trahitiques en vue de coup de p**** au second degré .....

 :casse: :bebe: :hosto:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi oui (d'ailleurs, tu as remarqué ? Je dis n'importe quoi)
> Ed, par contre, je ne sais pas...
> Ce garçon m'inquiète.


*Queoua!*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> A l'évidence l'absence de partisans capables de me soutenir avec des slogans à la con*     réduit trop fortement mes chances de succès dans la campagne en cours. Je me retire de la campagne
> 
> * tiens cela rime ...


Fig.1 - La liberté dans toute sa splendeur
Fig. 2 - L'égalité en majesté
Fig. 3 - La fraternité
Fig. 4 - L'apocalypse au sens d'une révélation
Fig. 5 - en maître du chateau.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ce garçon m'inquiète





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> *Queoua!*


Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
A force de trahir, il ne sait d'évidence plus où il en est, il tourne en rond, se cherche, ne parle plus que par borborygmes incompréhensibles, bave même peut-être...

J'en appelle aux autorités du chateau pour qu'il soit placé quelques temps dans un univers rassurant (blanc et médicalisé).
Dans son intérêt, bien sûr...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> *Queoua!*



Personne ne veut connaître les causes d'une telle surdité


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

*supermoquette, Pour Faire Vibrer Vos Cinq &#224; Sept!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne veut connaître les causes d'une telle surdité


Voyons, voyons. Un peu de respect.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
> A force de trahir, il ne sait d'évidence plus où il en est, il tourne en rond, se cherche, ne parle plus que par borborygmes incompréhensibles, bave même peut-être...
> 
> J'en appelle aux autorités du chateau pour qu'il soit placé quelques temps dans un univers rassurant (blanc et médicalisé).
> Dans son intérêt, bien sûr...


Non, je n'irai pas chez toi.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'irai pas chez toi.


et chez moi ?!...........

si d'aventure je me portais candidat......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et chez moi ?!...........
> 
> si d'aventure je me portais candidat......


Bien s&#251;r. Tu peux compter sur moi, je suis un homme de confiance.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Voyons, voyons. Un peu de respect.



Justement !  Est-ce que tu n'y vois par trop bien avec tes nouvelles lunettes ? Parce qu'il semble que la vision compense l'ouie et inversement


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. Tu peux compter sur moi, je suis un homme de confiance.



je vais donc pouvoir me lancer avec un soutien aussi solide et avéré........


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je vais donc pouvoir me lancer avec un soutien aussi solide et avéré........


petite faute d'orthographe : c'est bien entendu "à virer" qu'il faut lire.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> la figue numéro 5 est tombée  Trop mure  Avec cette chaleur ça ne pardonne pas



La précision sur la clownerie se comprend mieux


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> petite faute d'orthographe : c'est bien entendu "&#224; virer" qu'il faut lire.


 mais on a toujours besoin d'&#234;tres vils..............






faudrait faire le m&#233;nage par ici...........


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

Pour avoir une Chambelanne au prochain tour
Votez supermoquette, c'est sour !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et chez moi ?!...........
> 
> si d'aventure je me portais candidat......



Si tu as besoin d'un garde du corps, expert en cassoulet... :style:


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mais on a toujours besoin d'êtres vils..............


 
et là c'est _virils_ qu'il faut lire ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> et là c'est _virils_ qu'il faut lire ?


Oui ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

le crépuscule s'annonce pour l'oligarchie qui gouverne le château....


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as besoin d'un garde du corps, expert en cassoulet... :style:


sabre au clair !! 


			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> et là c'est _virils_ qu'il faut lire ?


tu peux lire les deux......
_et toi peut-tu être virile ?!......_


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?


 
Si je pouvais déjà te répondre ce serait pas bon signe


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oui ?


NE CROYEZ PAS PONQUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

encore un adepte de la rime......
c'en est trop !! 

un communiqué sera à votre disposition bientôt......
une lecture attentive sera de rigueur.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> La précision sur la clownerie se comprend mieux



C'est peut-être même encore trop fort comme terme   :casse: :rose:


----------



## Nobody (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> encore un adepte de la rime......
> c'en est trop !!
> 
> un communiqué sera à votre disposition bientôt......
> une lecture attentive sera de rigueur.....


Avec Tirhum
Vous l'aurez dans le rectum.






(ah ben oui, si on me cherche, moi, on me trouve  )


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

- note :
commencer une liste noire...


----------



## Nobody (20 Juillet 2006)

Tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et chez moi ?!...........
> 
> si d'aventure je me portais candidat......





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. Tu peux compter sur moi, je suis un homme de confiance.


*Cette équipe Tir-Ed
Ca fait aussi bête
Que Rezba-Moquette*


Et hop, deux d'un coup.
J'ai une pêche, aujourd'hui, mais j'ai une pêche!
 :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - note :
> commencer une liste noire...



M'en fous, je fais déjà concurrence à Ed pour les points négatifs, alors prrrrrrrrrrt!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - note :
> commencer une liste noire...




Rodjeur! Targets locked! Cassoulet launched!... :style:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

Si tu es une fille,

Vote super, hein, choupi.


----------



## Nobody (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rodjeur! Targets locked! Cassoulet launched!... :style:



Un coup dans l'eau.
Pffffffff...

Balance-le congelé, sinon ça s'éparpille.

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Un coup dans l'eau.
> Pffffffff...
> 
> Balance-le congelé, sinon ça s'éparpille.
> ...



T'inquiète! Rien que le poids de la terrine...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, deux d'un coup.
> J'ai une p&#234;che, aujourd'hui, mais j'ai une p&#234;che!
> :rateau:


 - note 2 :
pr&#233;voir des culs de basse fosses assez grands......
murs &#233;pais, j'aime pas entendre crier....


----------



## Nobody (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - note 2 :
> prévoir des culs de basse fosses assez grands......
> murs épais, j'aime pas entendre crier....



De toute manière, je suis bien élevé et je ne parle pas la bouche pleine de cassoulet.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> - note 2 :
> prévoir des culs de basse fosses assez grands......
> murs épais, j'aime pas entendre crier....


Ah ben voilà, enfin un candidat pour parler un peu de cul !


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà, enfin un candidat pour parler un peu de cul !


je te sens int&#233;ress&#233; ?!........


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je te sens intéressé ?!........


Il fait chaud,
les corps sont moites, les tenues légères,
les filles, bronzées, sourient et s'éventent,
c'est l'heure de la sieste...


----------



## Nobody (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà, enfin un candidat pour parler un peu de cul !




Laisse mon cul tranquille, toi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Laisse mon cul tranquille, toi.


C'est toi basse-fosse ?
Comme surnom, c'est pas terrible quand même...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi basse-fosse ?
> Comme surnom, c'est pas terrible quand m&#234;me...


 non, ce n'est pas lui; mais c'est un lieu ou l'on va se bousculer prochainement.......
et il y faudra de la main d'&#339;uvre.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> non, ce n'est pas lui; mais c'est un lieu ou l'on va se bousculer prochainement.......
> et il y faudra de la main d'&#339;uvre.....


Après le rhum de Basses-terres,
le tirhum de basse-fosse ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Après le rhum de Basses-terres,
> le tirhum de basse-fosse ?


la question va se poser..... que vais-je bien pouvoir faire de toi ?!........


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la question va se poser..... que vais-je bien pouvoir faire de toi ?!........


Un beau candidat que voilà qui sous-entend déjà le pire quant à ceux qui auraient eu l'audace de s'opposer à lui...

Pouvons-nous vraiment envisager de voter pour un tel autocrate ?

Moi, je suis le picrate - le pouvoir par le pis, comme de mal en pis, qui fait rire sur le coup et mal à la tête le lendemain.

Votez PonkHead - gueule_de_bois_inside.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être même encore trop fort comme terme   :casse: :rose:



Tu peux chambouler les lettres pour former le mot idoine


----------



## Nobody (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Une pause rafraîchissante ??_
> :love: :love: :love:




Pas terrible, le zoom...

 :rateau:


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Une pause rafraîchissante ??_
> :love: :love: :love:




...c'est un fake .... elle est encore habillée


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est un fake .... elle est encore habill&#233;e



Si peu ! Il faut y regarder de bien pr&#232;s : j'en d&#233;duis que la presbytie ne guette pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si si : cette image rend presbyte, &#224; force.
> Hein les gars ?


Et un sacr&#233; torticoli enfin pour ceux et celles qui veulent voir le visage


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si si : cette image rend presbyte, à force.
> Hein les gars ?


Tout dépend comment tu l'orthographies...  :love:


----------



## silvio (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend comment tu l'orthographies...  :love:



oui, oui comme ça ...
:rose:


----------



## silvio (20 Juillet 2006)

Pur&#233;e 777 messages !!
C'est pas aussi bien que 666 ou 999, mais c'est pas mal, nan ? 
(ah 778 me dit-on. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, au milieu de membres aussi illustres si s&#233;v&#233;rement coopdboul&#233;s ... )


----------



## Lila (20 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Purée 777 messages !!
> C'est pas aussi bien que 666 ou 999, mais c'est pas mal, nan ?
> (ah 778 me dit-on. D'un autre côté, au milieu de membres aussi illustres si sévérement coopdboulés ... )




on quémande ?   

.allez hop un petit coup de rouge    ...ça réveille.....

..oui or donc .......le chateau ......

je vote TIBOQUETTE


..demmerdez vous !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..oui or donc .......le chateau ......
> 
> je vote TIBOQUETTE
> 
> ...



Peut pas te bouler


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cet indice fort judicieux d'explication de jeu de mots vous été aimablement fourni par Fab'Fab.
> 
> :love:
> :love:



Voilà... 












donc ça c'est fait...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Je serai en geôles, demain matin
Ma vie n'était pas faite
Pour les châteaux.
Tout est arrivé ce soir de juin
On donnait une fête
Dans le château .

Dans le château du bar
Le plus grand jeu d'mirroirs
SM et Tibomon
Recevaient le grand monde
Posteurs, modos, admins
Tout l'monde faisait d'la rime
Caché dans l'souterrain
Moi je serrais les poings
Je regardais danser
Les deux acoquinés

Je serai en geôle demain au jour
Dommage pour les filles
De ce château.
Car je crois qu'elles préféraient l'amour
Aux slogans imbéciles
De ce château.

Dans le château du bar,
Tibomon et SM
Marrionettes insanes,
Identiques et amènes,
Moi le fou que l'on toise
Moi je crevais de haine
Caché dans l'souterrain
Moi je serrais les poings
Je regardais danser
Les deux acoquinés.

Je serai en geôle demain matin
Ça fera quatre lignes
Dans ce pauv' fil.
Je ne suis qu'un petit, un malsain,
Un vagabond indigne
De ce château.

Dans le château du bar,
Peut-être bien que rezba
A l'heure d'mon etouffoir
Ses points calculera
Et il rira sous cape
Fier de sa belle arnaque
Puisqu'on va lui donner
Un "mâitre" à manipuler
Et que je n' pourrai pas
Voter contr' celui-là


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> donc ça c'est fait...








Encore un pis-aller ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (complainte)


 ou est-il ce rezba ?!....
ou est cette vile &#233;minence grise ?!......


----------



## rezba (20 Juillet 2006)

Sers-moi donc un verre, tirhum.


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

une cruche d'eau et un quignon de pain sec........


----------



## rezba (20 Juillet 2006)

J'esp&#232;re pour toi que je ne serais pas ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres un jour...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si vous voulez allonger votre truc qui tape par un truc qui pique, j'ai du Perrier©.
> Plein.
> :love:_



Il va falloir songer à prendre des actions dans les bulles Monsieur Vendez !


----------



## rezba (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si vous voulez allonger votre truc qui tape par un truc qui pique, j'ai du Perrier©.
> Plein.
> :love:_



Si ça ne te dérange, pas, j'irais le chercher moi-même dans le frigo...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

rezba au frigo !...........


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> rezba au frigo !...........


Yeah yeah, take him to the fridge,
take him to the fridge...

Me ?

I'm a sex machine.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es un salaud.


De la pire espèce...
Hé hé hé


----------



## silvio (20 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a vient du fond du coeur !

Avec une certaine fiert&#233;, nan ?


Tiens c'est marrant, je bouge plus de 777 ... Bah &#231;a porte bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> ça vient du fond du coeur !
> 
> Avec une certaine fierté, nan ?
> 
> ...


six six six, le chiffre de la bête,
sept sept sept, le chiffre de la b... ?

Mais t'inquiètes, t'en est à 778 maintenant.


----------



## silvio (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> six six six, le chiffre de la b&#234;te,
> sept sept sept, le chiffre de la b... ?
> 
> Mais t'inqui&#232;tes, t'en est &#224; 778 maintenant.


 Ouais parce que je suis all&#233; poster dans un autre threat ... 
&#231;ui-l&#224; il est pourri, je bouge plus !! 
H&#233; Roberto, je suis venu pour &#231;a !!!  faire grimper le score 


Tibo je vote pour toi, mais il faut me faire p&#234;ter ce compteur !!!!


Votez Tibo, Chef des Modos !


----------



## silvio (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Kof kof.



C'est la jeunesse et l'enthousiasme !


----------



## silvio (20 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> C'est la jeunesse et l'enthousiasme !



Bon sang, v'là que je suis abonné à 779 !!!
Je retourne flooder dans l'aut' threat ....

çui qui picole, çui de Num !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Kof kof.



Laisse...
Ils ne savent pas...


----------



## silvio (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Laisse...
> Ils ne savent pas...


Ah ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> six six six, le chiffre de la b&#234;te,
> *sept sept sept, le chiffre de la b...* ?
> 
> Mais t'inqui&#232;tes, t'en est &#224; 778 maintenant.



Le ch&#234;ffre de la b*ite, &#231;a veut rien dire!


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le ch&#234;ffre de la b*ite, &#231;a veut rien dire!


 laisse les &#224; leurs &#233;lucubrations ! 
qu'ils jouent donc.....
plus dure sera la chute !.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> laisse les à leurs élucubrations !
> qu'ils jouent donc.....
> plus dure sera la chute !.....



"The harder they come, the harder they fall" :love: :love:


----------



## NED (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Kof kof.



C'est surtout les clopes, Ha tu fumes pas? ba même pas le cigare?
Sinon bon * spectacle...*


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

pô mal !! 
mais les culs de basses fosses ne sont pas assez nombreux......


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> C'est la jeunesse et l'enthousiasme !


Et moi je donne 100.- à tous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Quelle belle basse cour je suis épatatée 

Mais qu'est ce qu'on y fait dans l'aile du N°6 ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose de jeter un il à ceci, pour me dire ce que vous en pensez...
> _Le Château !_
> :love:
> :love:



Une petite requête de dernière minute sur le plan, par cette châleur, un poil plus de parapets sur les bords du donjon-piscine, tu sais pour les transats dont je t'ai parlé ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une petite requête de dernière minute sur le plan, par cette châleur, un poil plus de parapets sur les bords du donjon-piscine, tu sais pour les transats dont je t'ai parlé ?


c'est donc toi qui postules pour le poste de G.O de ce club de vacances.............

ils sont où les p'tits gateaux ?!....


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose de jeter un il à ceci, pour me dire ce que vous en pensez...
> _Le Château !_
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



 Tu ne peux pas transformer les eaux saumâtres par des eaux turquoises cristallines?  :love: :love: 
Avec accès aux ailes?:love: :love: 

T'as logé ou l'anarchiste? Ou c'est vraiment un ectoplasme?


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2006)

En version test de Rorschach, ça donne des résultats étranges !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

Ben vote pour moi
Et l'escalator sera
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mais toi aussi tu as un burin !
> :love:
> 
> (...)


hum....pas de gros mot s'teuplaît !


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et si Ponkhead et Patoch occupaient chacun un spacieux sous-sol qu'il va falloir aménager... ?
> :love: :love: :love:



Une salle de ping-pong!  



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sinon, *comme le faisait remarquer une célèbre analyste de mes amies dont je tairai le nom, les ailes du Château ont des formes évoquant d'avantageuses érections, genre matinales ou genre dîner qui se passe bien, _mais bon, ce n'était pas mon intention au départ,_ et bon en même temps dès le début je me suis aperçu de cela et je me suis dit que Rezba y serait à l'aise et que supermoquette approuverait sans doute des deux mains, enfin au moins de celle qu'il a de libre.
> :love: :love: :love:



Dites donc , mon cher chemizafleur, vous ne seriez pas inconsciemment dans l'opposition? :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2006)

la reunion etait complete
tout les votants avaient choisis
qui preferait supermoquette
et qui lui opposais lemmy
-
loustic lui avait fait son choix
il choisirait la parité
alors il voterait lila
et il serait son chevalier
-
suite >>>


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Faudrait aussi une vue "en coupe" avec mes cathacombes, leurs murs ruissellants, leurs voûtes basses, leurs torches fumantes, leurs vierges de fer pas lavées, leurs braséro ou rougissent les fers à marquer, leurs roues à écarteler/désosser/briser et autres passe-temps, n'oubliez pas le guide si la visite vous a plu, merci.


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait aussi une vue "en coupe" avec mes cathacombes, leurs murs ruissellants, leurs voûtes basses, leurs torches fumantes, leurs vierges de fer pas lavées, leurs braséro ou rougissent les fers à marquer, leurs roues à écarteler/désosser/briser et autres passe-temps, n'oubliez pas le guide si la visite vous a plu, merci.



Arrête tu m'excites !

Les vierges de Nuremberg ça m'a toujours fait de l'effet .....

Bon SM : ils sont où les 100 points ?
Parce que là je vote toujours Tibo Ô Ô Ô !


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Ce silvio, c'est vraiment un charlot.


SM n'ach&#232;te pas les suffrages, il n'en a pas besoin.


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce silvio, c'est vraiment un charlot.
> 
> 
> SM n'achète pas les suffrages, il n'en a pas besoin.



Ah, ah, ah 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je donne 100.- à tous



Il est prêt à tout, et même à des promesses irréalisables pour avoir une chance infime de remporter cette élection ... 

Et toi tu te berces d'illusions : plus dur sera la chute !
:rateau:

Votez TiBo
Pour un château plus beau !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Bah de un c'&#233;tait un poste ironique et moqueur et de deux 100.- c'est cent francs suisse. Ah il est beau l'&#233;lectorat


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Ah moi je croyais que tu parlais de 100 grammes.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

foutez moi tout ces _poussahs_ au cachot !...........



et fermons la trappe.......


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi je croyais que tu parlais de 100 grammes.


Bah une fois la victoire acquise et le parapet &#233;largi par l'architecte oviciel


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Et toi tu te berces d'illusions : plus dur sera la chute !




Ah. Ben ces illusions, même berçantes, ne devraient pas m'empêcher de dormir !


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> foutez moi tout ces _poussahs_ au cachot !...........
> 
> 
> 
> et fermons la trappe.......



Véléitaire.
Gacheur de son propre talent.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 

Il fait beau aujourd'hui, mais avant d'aller &#224; la plage, n'oubliez pas de voter.


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Ben ces illusions, même berçantes, ne devraient pas m'empêcher de dormir !



c'est le propre des illusions berçantes ... 

d'un autre côté, je sentais un désir d'ouverture du côté de SM : 100 francs suisse, ça fait combien en bouteilles de Château Margaux ou en boites de cassoulet ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Véléitaire.
> Gacheur de son propre talent.


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



Et ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

j'ai perdu la cl&#233;, rezba ne peut plus sortir......... 


EDIT : je vais vous pr&#233;ciser mon id&#233;e du ch&#226;teau sous peu.....


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Dans tes r&#234;ves


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans tes r&#234;ves


la lumi&#232;re, tu ne feras qu'entrevoir.....








un p'tit blabla bient&#244;t pour vous exhorter &#224; vous r&#233;veiller.....


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la lumière, tu ne feras qu'entrevoir.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui il se berce pas mal le maheureux !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Y a les m&#234;mes bracelets mais en cuir chez H&M :love:


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a les mêmes bracelets mais en cuir chez H&M :love:



Oui, oui bien sûr les bracelets ... 
Euh ?


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...Je vais peut-&#234;tre pr&#233;parer une visite de la Salle des Perversions Sophistiqu&#233;es, dans l'Aile du Poulet...
> :rose:


A BAS SUPERPOULETTE
A BAS SUPERMACHETTE
VOTEZ SUPERMOLETTE
VOTEZ PEPEREMOQUETTE
Super...
(La molette... pour obtenir le vote des dentistes)
(P&#233;p&#232;re pour...)
 
:rateau:


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> A BAS SUPERPOULETTE
> A BAS SUPERMACHETTE
> VOTEZ SUPERMOLETTE
> VOTEZ PEPEREMOQUETTE
> ...



Mais c'est bien sûr ! SM, c'est le candidat du 3ème âge, des vioques quoi ...
(dans les perversions du Donjon, rajoutez la gérontophilie)

Pour voter jeune
Votez Tibo !


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Pour voter jeune
> Votez Tibo !


A BAS SUPERFILLETTE
A BAS SUPERFRISETTE
VOTEZ SEMPERJEUNO
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Boaaa chuis de 1958 et tibo de 1961 alors la diff&#233;rence d'&#226;ge est pas si grande


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien sûr ! SM, c'est le candidat du 3ème âge, des vioques quoi ...
> (dans les perversions du Donjon, rajoutez la gérontophilie)
> 
> Pour voter jeune
> Votez Tibo !



L'opposition est une vrai bande de comiques


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Le chambellan peut rappeler la liste des candidats ​


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> L'opposition est une vrai bande de comiques



Ah enfin la fin du dénigrement, et une véritable reconnaissance de nos atouts 

Votez Tibo
C'est rigolo




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Boaaa chuis de 1958 et tibo de 1961 alors la différence d'âge est pas si grande


Et tu as gardé l'esprit jeune


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Le chambellan peut rappeler la liste des candidats ​




Avec plaisir. 

Sont éligibles et par conséquent candidats, puisque n'ayant pas abdiqué leur candidature au profit d'un autre :


- joanes
- queenlucia
- ponkhead

Sont candidats :

- nephou
- supermoquette
- tibomong4

Je rappelle également que le scrutin sera clos à 17 heures, ce soir.
21 votes ont déja été enregistrés, compte non tenu des revirements habituels en cours de scrutin.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir.
> 
> Sont éligibles et par conséquent candidats, puisque n'ayant pas abdiqué leur candidature au profit d'un autre :
> 
> ...



C'est aussi difficile que le concours de beauté


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi difficile que le concours de beauté


Je suis pour la paix dans le monde, les enfants et les oiseaux





Etre un jour miss,
être un jour miss,
être un jour miss MacGéééééééééééé


----------



## Nobody (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la lumière, tu ne feras qu'entrevoir.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu t'es trompé de cachot. La bonne tof, c'est celle-ci:






Et pour nous aider: sachons découper le poulet:


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2006)

c'etait la miss du chateau,
elle avait les cannes en cerceau
elle trimait pour supermoquette
au bois on l'appelait ginette
-
loustic etait un assidu
au bois il se rendait souvent
faut dire qu'elle avait un beau cul
helas elle avait un amant
-
et lui il comptait pour beaucoup
il ramassait toute ses comptés
et oui c'etait un vrai marlou
ponkhead il se faisait nommer
-
SUITE >>>>>>


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2006)

VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
VOTEZ SUPERJEUNESSE
VOTEZ SUPERNENESSE
VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE
  

On peut lire ici ou là des critiques à peine voilées,

des tentatives de manipulation vouées à l'échec.

La bave du crapaud n'atteint pas la blanche colombe.

Que les déstabiliseurs rengainent leur sarbacane à sarcasmes !


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) Sont candidats :
> 
> - nephou
> - supermoquette
> ...


je me réserve donc pour le prochain scrutin........


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Qui perd d&#238;ne 
Offrez un repas &#224; Tibo
Votez supermoquette !


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2006)

Votez Mado, elle le merite


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Elle n'a pas choisi d'&#234;tre candidate &#224; ce tour, mais le ch&#226;teau la m&#233;rite, c'est on ne peut plus exact.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Houla va falloir ranger un peu alors ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Soigne les maux de la plan&#232;te avec super ! vote !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

*C'EST TIBO*

*QU'IL NOUS FAUT !*​


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> Et tu as gard&#233; l'esprit jeune



Cher ami, il va falloir cesser de croire tout ce qu'on vous dit   Le jour o&#249; Tibo donnera sa date de naissance n'est pas encore venu  

Pour le reste, je vois que tout est pr&#233;vu du cachot &#224; la piscine au ch&#226;teau. Il manque une antenne SPA (Soci&#233;t&#233; protectrice des animaux) et SPPA (Soci&#233;t&#233; de protection des posteurs angoiss&#233;s) Nous veillerons &#224; cela  Je pr&#233;vois aussi un toboggan en forme d'h&#233;lice pour descendre de la piscine directement &#224; la salle de massage  Et quelques soir&#233;es mousses dans les souterrains 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'a pas choisi d'&#234;tre candidate &#224; ce tour, mais le ch&#226;teau la m&#233;rite, c'est on ne peut plus exact.



Je serai tent&#233;e de vous baptiser Rezbouille la fripouille    sur ce point ch&#232;re Cleanissime, vu que vous l'avez &#233;cart&#233;e de votre gouvernement apr&#232;s serment fait la main sur le coeur !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ami, il va falloir cesser de croire tout ce qu'on vous dit   Le jour où Tibo donnera sa date de naissance n'est pas encore venu
> 
> Pour le reste, je vois que tout est prévu du cachot à la piscine au château. Il manque une antenne SPA (Société protectrice des animaux) et SPPA (Société de protection des posteurs angoissés) Nous veillerons à cela  *Je prévois aussi un toboggan en forme d'hélice pour descendre de la piscine directement à la salle de massage*
> 
> (...)



Il y a peut-être une petite erreur de conception. L'inverse serait bien plus fun.


----------



## Nobody (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rezbouille la fripouille



Voici un challenge enfin intéressant pour lui. Il s'agira de passer

de "Rezbouille la fripouille"
à "respect, mon  poulet!"


:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut-&#234;tre une petite erreur de conception. L'inverse serait bien plus fun.



Certes, il est donc possible de transformer la piscine en haut de la tour en jacuzzi puis d'en creuser une au rez-de-chauss&#233;, avec eau &#224; temp&#233;rature id&#233;ale, voire bain de boue &#224; proximit&#233; ! Nous d&#233;placerons la salle de concours du gobage de Flanby dans un endroit plus appropri&#233;.


----------



## Nobody (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut-être une petite erreur de conception. L'inverse serait bien plus fun.



Tu veux dire: "un toboggan en forme d'hélice pour *monter* de la piscine directement à la salle de massage"

Dans ce cas-là, ne faudrait-il pas se carrer l'hélice où je pense?
Mmmmm???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ami, il va falloir cesser de croire tout ce qu'on vous dit   Le jour où Tibo donnera sa date de naissance n'est pas encore venu



Après "Fantômette", Les Editions du Château vous propose "La Secrétaire"


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

_*Merchandising*_













....for free !!!!​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Merci!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> je vois que tout est prévu du cachot à la piscine au château. Il manque une antenne SPA (Société protectrice des animaux) et SPPA (Société de protection des posteurs angoissés) Nous veillerons à cela  Je prévois aussi un toboggan en forme d'hélice pour descendre de la piscine directement à la salle de massage  Et quelques soirées mousses dans les souterrains
> (...)


Sans oublier une antenne de SSEP (Société de Sauvegarde des Espèces Protégées)... 

 Pour la défense des espèces en voie de disparition, votez Tibomon!  ​ 

Quant aux toboggans, à la piscine et à la salle de massage, ça semble très prometteur...  

:love: :love: :love:

De même pour les "soirées mousse"... 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier une antenne de SSEP (Société de Sauvegarde des Espèces Protégées)...
> 
> Pour la défense des espèces en voie de disparition, votez Tibomon!  ​
> 
> ...


 Essentiellement les soirées mousse !
Pis les soirées binouze
Et les soirées houblon




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher ami, il va falloir cesser de croire tout ce qu'on vous dit   Le jour où Tibo donnera sa date de naissance n'est pas encore venu


Euh ... je m'adressais au perdant en devenir  çui à Moustache

Je ne me permettrais pas Maîtresse :love::love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Essayez d'être clair(e)s au niveau des toboggans, des salles de massage et autres équipements...
> 
> 
> *C'est pas de la pierre de taille de lopette, je vous le rappelle :* faut que les plans soient au point avant d'attaquer, et que je ne fasse venir à grand frais mes ouvrières hongroises et polonaises (il en faut une véritable armée, en plus, vu qu'elles s'arrêtent de travailler dès qu'elles s'abiment un ongle ou se coincent un talon-aiguille dans les échafaudages, ou que Néphou leur demande un peu de secrétariat de modérateur).
> ...


 

Pour les détails architecturaux, il faudra voir ça avec Tibo, qui je l'espère sera la future maîtresse de céans.  

( Quant aux sires concis, je ne sais pas s'ils auront des demandes spécifiques à t'adresser...  )

Reste à voir si l'ensemble de ces demandes pourra s'avérer cohérent...  
Disons que pour les artistes qui planchent sur les plans d'un futur château, il semblerait qu'il y ait quelques défis à relever, en effet... 


Ne vous laissez pas amadouer par *les artifices de la super coquette*! 



Pour la défense des animaux rares de notre bestiaire, votez pour *la panthère*


!  
​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

C'est quoi ce portnawak sur la protection des espèces ?

Y en a qui vont bientôt exiger qu'un certain % des posteurs soient des ours importés des pays de l'est, vous allez voir !


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...) il faudra voir ça avec Tibo, qui je l'espère sera la future maîtresse de céans.   (..)


chuuuuut !! un peu de silence ! 
laisse donc rezba trafiquer tranquillement les résultats du vote !!
c'est un exercice qui réclame de la concentration.............


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce portnawak sur la protection des espèces ?
> 
> Y en a qui vont bientôt exiger qu'un certain % des posteurs soient des ours importés des pays de l'est, vous allez voir !


c'est pas dej&#224; le cas  ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuut !! un peu de silence !
> laisse donc rezba trafiquer tranquillement les r&#233;sultats du vote !!
> c'est un exercice qui r&#233;clame de la concentration.............


Tu as un stade de retard dans les &#233;volutions de la science politique, voyons.
rezba n'a pas _besoin_ de manipuler les r&#233;sultats des votes.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Evidemment, puisqu'il manipule les votants.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce portnawak sur la protection des espèces ?
> 
> Y en a qui vont bientôt exiger qu'un certain % des posteurs soient des ours importés des pays de l'est, vous allez voir !


Ah tiens oui, j'avais oublié de parler à ma candidate d'une éventuelle politique d'affirmative action en faveur des ours importés des pays de l'Est, mais c'est en effet une idée à lui soumettre, je pense!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Non aux ours transgéniques importés d'on ne sait où (si ça se trouve nourris avec des petits nenfants chinois de parents dissidents politiques et nés en camps de rééducation)

Soyez un ours, ne votez pas.


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, puisqu'il manipule les votants.


 
Surtout les votantes, je crois


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, puisqu'il manipule les votants.



Il t'a touch&#233; ?


Ou ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Surtout les votantes, je crois


C'est donc un très très bon chef de campagne !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a touch&#233; ?
> 
> 
> Ou ?


Justement, non. C'est pour &#231;a que je l'ai trahi.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tu as un stade de retard dans les évolutions de la science politique, voyons.
> rezba n'a pas _besoin_ de manipuler les résultats des votes.





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, puisqu'il manipule les votants.


dites....... 
ais-je l'air d'une d'huître perlière, mmmh ?!.... 
ah ça pour enfiler des perles conneries, y'en a qui sont forts !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> dites.......
> ais-je l'air d'une d'huître perlière, mmmh ?!....
> ah ça pour enfiler des perles conneries, y'en a qui sont forts !!


Oh, pour ce qui est de Ed, tu peux faire la perle, si je le lis à demi mots, tu ne sentiras rien du tout.


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2006)

je peus fournir une armoire normande,et une horloge comtoise
pour la grande salle ça doit pas etre degueu ! 
sinon,j'ai toujours des culottes de chastetée en cas de croisade
pas laissé la bourgeoise aux mains des suppots !
jouvenceaux et autres damoiseaux genre  human fly
ça peut faire des cloques   
*votez pour le chef de croisade*  !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Bon perso, j'aimerais pas voter par cette temp&#233;rature !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Oh, pour ce qui est de Ed, tu peux faire la perle, si je le lis à demi mots, tu ne sentiras rien du tout.


Je parlais de manipulation _mentale_, pervers.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de manipulation _mentale_, pervers.


Tu me flattes.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Pfff, trop facile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2006)

*la Panthère, Elle Nous Fait Braire!
Votez Sm!
*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Plus que 5 min. h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;.


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2006)

Si rezba est à l'heure, c'est un fake !


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Dong!


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Mes ch&#233;ris, le scruto est clin.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Dong!


 bong !.........


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

And the winner is ???????


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Attends, je v&#233;rifie que je n'oublie aucun bulletin.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Si tu as besoin d'un coup de main.


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Bien.

Nous sommes donc face &#224; un scrutin &#224; 26 votants, et 24 suffrages exprim&#233;s.

En effet, nous comptons 1 bulletin blanc et un bullletin nul (le bulletin &#233;tant parvenu apr&#232;s la cl&#244;ture du scrutin).

Le  nouveau m&#226;itre du Ch&#226;teau est :

supermoquette

Il enfonce les autres candidats, avec 12 votants, dont les trois poids lourds (le Maitre, le Chambelllan, l'ex&#233;cuteur), soit un total de 16 voix.
En outre, l'un des candidats, sur lequel 3 suffrages se sont port&#233;s, s'est rallli&#233; &#224; lui en douce.

Supermoquette totalise donc 18 points.

Tibomong4 totalise 7 points et est le leader de l'opposition.
(&#224; noter que 8 suffrages se sont exprim&#233;s pour ellle, mais que l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres a chang&#233; le vote de Silvio).

Nephou totalise 2 voix.

Joanes totalise une voix. Il est le seul dans ce cas l&#224;, et pourra donc jouer les terroristes d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;s au prochain tour.

Le d&#233;tail des voix dans un prochain post, le temps de laisser passer vos r&#233;actions d'all&#233;gresse !





​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2006)

*TIBO AU POTEAU!
LA MOQUETTE AU CHATEAU!!!
*


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Ont voté supermoquette :

katelijn, l'(a)nguille, joanes (*2), queenlucia (*3), rezba (*2), supermoquette, lalouna, weboliver, mado, ponkhead, fab fab, y&b (vote considéré comme nul).

S'agrège à cela les 3 voix portés sur ponkHead, soit : Ed the Head, odré, pitchi.

Soit 18 suffrages au total pour la  majorité.


Ont voté TibomonG4 :
Lemmy, Macmarco, Nobody, TibomonG4, zrxolivier, Human-Fly, philire, silvio (vote changé sur ordre de l'exécuteur).
Soit 7 suffrages pour l'opposition.

Ont voté nephou :
anntraxh, silvio

Ont voté joanes :
nephou

tirhum est l'auteur du bulletin blanc.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

*Chères Sujettes, Chers Sujets

L'heure est grave puisque vous m'avez malheureusement élu.
Vous n'avez que ça à faire ou bien ?

Pour l'heure je nomme mon gouvernement d'urgence, les points, gâteaux, olives, biscuits boissons et accessoires arriveront demain !

Maïwen devient la Chambellanne.

Rezba l'Exécuteur des basses oeuvre.



Aimez-vous les uns les autres, mais couverts.*​


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2006)

SUPER
SUPER
SUPER
SUPER


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Ah tiens j'ai pas pens&#233; a voter pour moi


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> S'agrège à cela les 3 voix portés sur ponkHead, soit : Ed the Head, odré, pitchi.
> 
> Soit 18 suffrages au total pour la  majorité. (...)



ponkhead, ponkhead.... 
trublion comme Ed ?!......


----------



## philire (21 Juillet 2006)

Tibo, ils ont préféré l'ours au félin, c'est nul...
Peut-être si tu revenais déguisée en ours rose...??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

pfff quel épouillage


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens j'ai pas pens&#233; a voter pour moi




ah bah tiens moi y&#233; f&#244;t&#233; !


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

si peu d'all&#233;gresse ?!............


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Chères Sujettes, Chers Sujets
> 
> L'heure est grave puisque vous m'avez malheureusement élu.
> Vous n'avez que ça à faire ou bien ?
> ...







Félicitations au nouveau maître.


Et félicitations à la nouvelle Chambellane, Maiwen.



Je lui passe derechef la totalisation des points, dès que je l'ai finie. 



ET VIVE LE CHATEAU !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Blanc de bourgogne, j'aurais dut choisir le blanc :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ahem.
> Tiens j'ai oublié d'envoyer mon MP, tout entier concentré sur mes plans...
> 
> :love:


au trou !!...........


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Voil&#224; le d&#233;compte des points, avant attribution par le Ma&#238;tre et destitution par l'ex&#233;cuteur du Tour 3.


rezba : 8 points.
queenlucia : 6 points
supermoquette : 6 points
joanes : 4 points
Roberto : 2 points
Ma&#239;wen : 2 points (nouvellle chambellane)
TibomonG4 : 2 points (nouvelle leader de l'opposition)
N&#176;6 : 1 point
PonkHead : 1 point (r&#233;trograd&#233; d'un en vertu de son ralliement secret)
Nobody : -1 point
Lemmy : -2 points
Ed the Head : -5 points.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

oups!  j'avais vu qu' l'heureux &#233;lu &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; sur le tr&#244;ne 

mes excuses votre seigneurie et gloire au new! :king: 


... chuis plus l&#224;!


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ahem.
> Tiens j'ai oubli&#233; d'envoyer mon MP, tout entier concentr&#233; sur mes plans...
> 
> :love:


Ah tiens, oui, maintenant que tu le dis! 
Je penserais &#224; toi au moment d'enlever des points ! 

_En m&#234;me temps, j'ai eu tellement de mp de toi que j'ai pu oublier de classer celui o&#249; tu votais._ 


Edit (de Nantes) : je l'ai retrouv&#233; 
Toutes mes confuses.


loustic me signale aussi qu'il a envoy&#233; un mp, mais je ne l'ai pas re&#231;u.


----------



## philire (21 Juillet 2006)

on peut se rappeler la phrase : voter PonkHead, c'est voter l'anarchie       jamais autant ri


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Du coup, j'ai bien vot&#233; SM. 


J'esp&#232;re qu'on ne va pas me r&#233;compenser.


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et félicitations à la nouvelle Chambellane, Maiwen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


euh ça veut dire qu'il va falloir que je lise les règles ?   :hein:


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> on peut se rappeler la phrase : voter PonkHead, c'est voter l'anarchie       jamais autant ri


 voiiiiiiiilà !!.....
dans toute cette histoire on vous prend pour des caves ! 
pendant ce temps on vous tient à l'écart pendant que certains profitent des délices de Capoue !...... 
ne vous laissez plus abuser !! que le crépuscule enveloppe le château que ces poussahs prétendent gouverner !..........


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le décompte des points, avant attribution par le Maître et destitution par l'exécuteur du Tour 3.
> 
> 
> rezba : 8 points.
> ...



Je me pose une question  Étant donné que je me retrouve le leader de l'opposition ayant totalisé le plus de voix, il y a fort à parier que pour tuer dans l'oeuf  toute velléïté de ma part je vais avoir droit au -5 au prochain passage. Du coup, je me dis que ce n'est plus la peine de jouer. Si le jeu reste en l'état, il n'y a guère que le premier à être élu qui pourra jamais gagner le jeu.  Sans suspens plus la peine de jouer  J'attends qu'on me détrompe 

Bravo à sa Moustachissime.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2006)

Mouhahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahahaaaaaaa



Oui, mais non  C'est dommage parce que s'il n'y a plus de suspens, il n'y a plus de jeu possible


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question  Étant donné que je me retrouve le leader de l'opposition ayant totalisé le plus de voix, il y a fort à parier que pour tuer dans l'oeuf  toute velléïté de ma part je vais avoir droit au -5 au prochain passage. Du coup, je me dis que ce n'est plus la peine de jouer. Si le jeu reste en l'état, il n'y a guère que le premier à être élu qui pourra jamais gagner le jeu.  Sans suspens plus la peine de jouer  J'attends qu'on me détrompe
> 
> Bravo à sa Moustachissime.



je propose donc de tout raser et repartir sur des bases plus "saines"..........


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh &#231;a veut dire qu'il va falloir que je lise les r&#232;gles ?   :hein:


H&#233;las !

D'un c&#244;t&#233; c'est pas marrant, parce qu'il faut lire une tartine incroyable !

De l'autre c'est marrant et m&#234;me tordant, parce qu'on n'y comprend rien !



F&#233;licitations !


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose une question  Étant donné que je me retrouve le leader de l'opposition ayant totalisé le plus de voix, il y a fort à parier que pour tuer dans l'oeuf  toute velléïté de ma part je vais avoir droit au -5 au prochain passage. Du coup, je me dis que ce n'est plus la peine de jouer. Si le jeu reste en l'état, il n'y a guère que le premier à être élu qui pourra jamais gagner le jeu.  Sans suspens plus la peine de jouer  J'attends qu'on me détrompe
> 
> Bravo à sa Moustachissime.



Si tu cherches l'assurance que je ne te retirerais pas de points, tu l'as. 
Les points retirés sont réservés, pour ce qui me concerne et ce qui a jusque là concerné mes prédécesseurs aux basses uvres, aux traitres et aux malfaisants. 

Deux catégories dans lesquelles tu n'émarges pas, panthère.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2006)

Bon et maintenant, il se passe quoi?


----------



## rezba (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si le jeu reste en l'état, il n'y a guère que le premier à être élu qui pourra jamais gagner le jeu.  Sans suspens plus la peine de jouer  J'attends qu'on me détrompe




Quant à ça...
Aujourd'hui, le vrai problème de l'opposition, c'est de ramener des joueurs. Pas de battre le candidat de rezba, comme je l'ai lu.
Ou, autre solution, de faire céder le front uni des trois porteurs de points, qui a toujours fonctionné jusque là.
Quant à l'écrat de points, il n'est pas si important. Si daventure je venais à être maitre du chateau plusieurs fois, je ne dis pas....


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon et maintenant, il se passe quoi?


 ben..... une nouvelle campagne d'&#233;lections ?!......... 

date de cl&#244;ture du prochain tour ?!......


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

je demande la nomination d'un souffleur ... oui pour me souffler ce que je dois &#233;crire, parce que vos 20 pages par jour j'ai un peu du mal alors bon ... 

/me remet ses lunettes en place et s'&#233;claircit la voix : 

"mes chers con..." ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy : -2 points



 yeah  

*LA MOQUETTE*

*AUX OUBLIETTES*​


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je détruirai à mains nues et sans la moindre once de pitié le moindre tracto-pelle malveillant qui tentera de s'approcher.


c'est une image, mon lapin...... quoique.......


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui ben moi aussi mon renard. T'as déjà vu un tracto-pelle en vrai ???_
> :afraid:
> :casse:






bon.... qui est candidat ?!.........


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2006)

Hésitation...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je propose donc de tout raser et repartir sur des bases plus "saines"..........



Ralliez-vous donc &#224; mon panache noir et je vous nomme grand architecte !  &#201;videmment il faudra tout de m&#234;me consulter la base, mais au vu de votre talent toutes les portes vous semblent ouvertes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ralliez-vous donc à mon panache noir et je vous nomme grand architecte !



la chambellane en est encore à chercher ses lunettes que Tibo remonte sur son fier destrier


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

m'enfou moi je sais pas comment on joue j'attends qu'on me souffle hein ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

*LA SOLUTION*

*C'EST TiBOMON*​


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ralliez-vous donc à mon panache noir et je vous nomme grand architecte !  Évidemment il faudra tout de même consulter la base, mais au vu de votre talent toutes les portes vous semblent ouvertes



je me tâte..... _(nan, nan ce n'est rien de sale !)_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

C'est Roberto qui doit être content avec Superquequette en maître du château cela va certainement nichonner encore plus sec


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> m'enfou moi je sais pas comment on joue j'attends qu'on me souffle hein ...



bon..... p'tite indication :


			
				ponkhead a dit:
			
		

> *Le Chambellan :*
> 
> Il reçoit 2 points pour sa nomination.
> Il fixe léchéance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP)  à la date limite, il publie les votes reçus et, donc, désigne le nouveau maître (quil choisit en cas dégalité de votes).
> ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Attention mon Titi : le m&#233;tier d'architecte crypto-m&#233;di&#233;val ne consiste pas &#224; ouvrir des portes mais plut&#244;t &#224; emp&#234;cher qu'on les ouvre !
> :hein:


 t'ink&#232;tes ! j'aime bien faire dans le moyen&#226;geux _(aussi pour les salles obscurses, cach&#233;es o&#249; k'on sais jamais ce qui s'y passe )_..... 



_
lubrique, moi ?!..... _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu cherches l'assurance que je ne te retirerais pas de points, tu l'as.
> Les points retirés sont réservés, pour ce qui me concerne et ce qui a jusque là concerné mes prédécesseurs aux basses uvres, aux traitres et aux malfaisants.
> 
> Deux catégories dans lesquelles tu n'émarges pas, panthère.



comme c'est mignon


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

que d'impatience ...

alors j'ouvre le vote, qui prendra fin le *mardi 25 juillet &#224; 17h*

_rezba_ : 8 
_queenlucia_ : 6 
_supermoquette_ : 6 
_joanes_ : 4 
_Roberto_ : 2 
_Ma&#239;wen_ : 2 
_TibomonG4_ : 2 
_N°6 _: 1 
_PonkHead_ : 1 
_Nobody_ : -1
_Lemmy_ : -2 
_Ed the Head_ : -5

si pas sur la liste ... faire offre 

ps : j'ai oubli&#233; quelque chose ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

bien ! tu vois tu y'arrives !!.... 

tu n'auras plus qu'&#224; recceuillir les actes de candidatures qui ne manqueront pas d'arriver....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> m'enfou moi je sais pas comment on joue j'attends qu'on me souffle hein ...


M'en parle pas  ! va falloir trouver le temps de lire les règles !


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Hésitation...



Ouias ca fait gros un tractopelle dans...l'.......


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon et maintenant, il se passe quoi?


Et bien le Maître se fait des maccheroni tomate mozzarella, c'est pas assez ???? accompagnés d'un petit barolo tiens


----------



## Malow (21 Juillet 2006)

Salut tout le monde.... 

Je tiens tout d'abord a m'excuser  je n'ai vraiment plus beaucoup de temps pour moi en ce moment comme beaucoup l'auront vu....je n 'ai donc pas eu la possibilité de tout lire... 

En quoi cela consiste ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Tout de suite des questions techniques ! mojito ou champagne ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

ça à l'air pas mal le mojito. 
tiens je vais voir si j'ai de quoi m'en faire un


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde....
> 
> Je tiens tout d'abord a m'excuser  je n'ai vraiment plus beaucoup de temps pour moi en ce moment comme beaucoup l'auront vu....je n 'ai donc pas eu la possibilité de tout lire...
> 
> En quoi cela consiste ?


Finding jos&#233;&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a &#224; l'air pas mal le mojito.
> tiens je vais voir si j'ai de quoi m'en faire un


Mais que crois-tu ! le Bar du Ch&#226;teau est rempli ! t'as qu'a te servir !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

L'intendant est parti avec Quenn Lucia, ils ont piqués tous les citrons :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais que crois-tu ! le Bar du Ch&#226;teau est rempli ! t'as qu'a te servir !


C'est cool le nouveau ch&#226;teau! Yeah!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> L'intendant est parti avec Quenn Lucia, ils ont piqués tous les citrons :hein:


Ouis là rezba a pas été smart, il a pas laissé une seul petite boite d'anchois que j'affectionne tant de déguster avant de m'endormir


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouis là rezba a pas été smart, il a pas laissé une seul petite boite d'anchois que j'affectionne tant de déguster avant de m'endormir


ouch ... vive l'haleine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Pis ils en ont mis de partout, demande &#224; Jeanine 

"Un homme &#224; femme"


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Attention mon Titi : le métier d'architecte crypto-médiéval ne consiste pas à ouvrir des portes mais plutôt à empêcher qu'on les ouvre !
> :hein:



Donc, promoteur ... 
Du style Lazare, léve toi ....  !


----------



## katelijn (21 Juillet 2006)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde....
> 
> Je tiens tout d'abord a m'excuser  je n'ai vraiment plus beaucoup de temps pour moi en ce moment comme beaucoup l'auront vu....je n 'ai donc pas eu la possibilité de tout lire...
> 
> En quoi cela consiste ?



Ouhla lalala ....


Bon, c'est l'histoire d'un ectoplasme revenu des limbes!
Pour faire revivre son château, il n'a rien trouvé de mieux que d' attirer une bande de "m'as tu vue" pour ressusciter le prestige de son château ... (lequel est en plein réfection ... et ils ne savent plus ou ils sont ... l'architecte est paumé, un autre veux bien intervenir ... mais bon   .... c'est plein de courants d'air et un autre qui veux les boucher ...
C'est a se demander lequel des deux est le plus courageux ...

En espérant de t'avoir rendu service ...


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

....
"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                       Dansons la Carmagnole 
                      Vive le son (bis) 
                      Dansons la Carmagnole 
                      Vive le son du canon ! 
                      Dansons la Carmagnole 
                      Vive le son (bis) 
                      Dansons la Carmagnole 
                      Vive le son du canon ![/FONT]                     [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ah ! ça                        ira, ça ira, ça ira 
                      Les aristocrats à la lanterne 
                      Ah ! ça ira, ça ira, ça ira 
                      Les aristocrats on les pendra"[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]....[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quant &#224; &#231;a...
> Aujourd'hui, le vrai probl&#232;me de l'opposition, c'est de ramener des joueurs. Pas de battre le candidat de rezba, comme je l'ai lu.
> Ou, autre solution, de faire c&#233;der le front uni des trois porteurs de points, qui a toujours fonctionn&#233; jusque l&#224;.
> Quant &#224; l'&#233;crat de points, il n'est pas si important. Si daventure je venais &#224; &#234;tre maitre du chateau plusieurs fois, je ne dis pas....


Ramener des joueurs, en effet. 

Pour l'instant, rezba ou les personnes soutenues par lui sont de fait les grands favoris des prochains tours, &#224; moins d'un changement de situation salvateur. 


Donc, pour les actuels joueurs ou pour les futurs joueurs, il y a essentiellement deux options :

Soit consolider l'actuelle majorit&#233;. (Et je ne trouve pas &#231;a enthousiasmant, car bien trop facile).
Soit renforcer l'opposition, en soutenant son actuelle figure de proue : *TibomonG4*. (Et &#231;a, par contre, &#231;a m'enthousiasme!... :love: )


Jusqu'ici, je pensais que le jeu attirerait de lui-m&#234;me de nouveaux joueurs, et que ces nouvelles arriv&#233;es ajout&#233;es aux revirements des actuels joueurs pendant les campagnes assureraient assez d'incertitudes pour cr&#233;er une vraie possibilit&#233; pour l'opposition de l'emporter.   
Il semblerait que non.
Et je ne crois pas sp&#233;cialement en la possibilit&#233; raisonnable de fissurer l'actuelle solidarit&#233; des principaux membres de l'actuelle majorit&#233;.  

Donc, en effet, il va falloir ramener du monde, et l'objectif des 30 votants dont, je crois, rezba parlait il y a quelques pages, me parait &#234;tre un objectif &#224; la fois int&#233;ressant et &#224; port&#233;e de fusil. 

 Pour sortir les sortants et bousculer enfin un peu ce ch&#226;teau, votez et faites voter pour Tibo! 
 Hauts les coeurs, t&#226;chons de ramener des nouveaux joueurs! 


​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Ma reine,

ainsi que tu l'as vu les lointaines campagnes que vous me confites   ont été longues et périlleuses. J'en ramène quelques secret que je mets à ta disposition. Je te conseille la recette du filet mignon en croute ou d'appliquer le supplice du pal qui est très amusant les soirs de pluie.

Usons des mêmes stratagèmes que la clique au pouvoir, inflitrons ces vils soudards. Aidons les à boire leur victoire jusqu'à la lie. Enivrons les de leur délire.

En tous cas, je t'en conjure, ne te retire pas de la vie polyartrique du chateau. Sois notre muse et mène nous à la victoire. 

ARG! que j'aime l'odeur du Napalm le soir dans les bois *

Comme la sardine est à l'huile, la victoire est à Tibomon.
Ye souis fier, Ye vote tibomon*

Votre dévoué agent.


----------



## y&b (22 Juillet 2006)

Un pic-nic au chateau, pis un petit jeu pour elargir le cercle de ses amis ! :rateau:

J'comprends rien moi ! 

Bon ben puisque jeu il y a, candidat je serai !

*[ Votez y&b pour le progr&#232;s ]*


​


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas &#232; plut&#244;t ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Soit consolider l'actuelle majorit&#233;. (Et je ne trouve pas &#231;a enthousiasmant, car bien trop facile).
> Soit renforcer l'opposition, en soutenant son actuelle figure de proue : *TibomonG4*. (Et &#231;a, par contre, &#231;a m'enthousiasme!... :love: )


Y a une troisi&#232;me voie aussi (cf. ci-desus) 



> Jusqu'ici, je pensais que le jeu attirerait de lui-m&#234;me de nouveaux joueurs, et que ces nouvelles arriv&#233;es ajout&#233;es aux revirements des actuels joueurs pendant les campagnes assureraient assez d'incertitudes pour cr&#233;er une vraie possibilit&#233; pour l'opposition de l'emporter.
> Il semblerait que non.


H&#233; ouais ce jeu de nases a attir&#233; tous les nases, faut qu'on assume mainant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Un pic-nic au chateau, pis un petit jeu pour elargir le cercle de ses amis ! :rateau:
> 
> J'comprends rien moi !
> 
> ...



je croyais qu'il était question de chateau ici, pas de bed and breakfast  

Mais après tout...

:love:


----------



## philire (22 Juillet 2006)

> *Votez y&b pour le progrés*
> ​


Joli néologisme.

_Avec y&b, le progrès qui va de l'avant !_


----------



## y&b (22 Juillet 2006)

Progrès pour l'orthographe aussi ... :rateau:

Bon, j'ai édité. :rose:

Et que le grand maître assume le progrès.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> on peut se rappeler la phrase : voter PonkHead, c'est voter l'anarchie       jamais autant ri





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> voiiiiiiiilà !!.....
> dans toute cette histoire on vous prend pour des caves !
> pendant ce temps on vous tient à l'écart pendant que certains profitent des délices de Capoue !......
> ne vous laissez plus abuser !! que le crépuscule enveloppe le château que ces poussahs prétendent gouverner !..........



j'ajouterais que cette volte-face (longuement) étudiée de Ponkhead provoque un certain courroux chez moi !......
ralliez vous à moi, arborez fièrement notre noir oriflamme et boutons ensemble ces mécréants hors de notre château !!.........  






_© Delcourt

_ne vous laissez pas abuser par ces grandiloquents menteurs qui ne respecterons pas leurs promesses !!............
et passent leurs temps pour certains (_cf ponkhead_) à trahir leurs électeurs !!...
​


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Et que le grand maître assume le progrès.


Oh, appelle moi donc super !


Vous avez vu ma chambellanne ? c'est pas du nouveau ça ? hein ?


----------



## philire (22 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> arborez fi&#232;rement notre noir oriflamme et boutons ensemble ces m&#233;cr&#233;ants de notre ch&#226;teau !!.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tentant...


... mais aussi comme le rappelle Harmony.....


----------



## Harmony (22 Juillet 2006)

Vive TibomonG4


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

_*JE ME PORTE CANDIDAT !!!...... *_

*JE NE VOUS PROMETS RIEN !!!*
je veux juste que par le nombre, la force et l'unit&#233; sous cet oriflamme, tel la l&#233;gion romaine, nous &#233;crasions ces m&#233;cr&#233;ants...
pour d&#233;crocher tous ces _bulots_ incrust&#233;s sur les murs du ch&#226;teau, il va falloir resserrer les rangs et faire bloc !! 




​levons des troupes !!.....


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

En fait, t'as juste besoin de main d'oeuvre


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

Mmmhh bien &#231;a, majorit&#233;, opposition, deux outsiders, &#231;a va chier pour la Chambellanne


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> En fait, t'as juste besoin de main d'oeuvre


 tu peux nous rejoindre, nous n'en serons que plus forts !!..... 


_crois-tu sinc&#232;rement, que je me sois embarqu&#233; sans "biscuits" et "provisions de bouche" ?!......_


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2006)

Bien. Bien bien.
Pour le moment, y'a donc trois candidats. 
Qui veut l'estampille majoritaire ?


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

bon, vais voter!


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh, appelle moi donc super !


Humble requ&#234;te aupr&#232;s du grand monsieur
SUPER.

Puisqu'il est pr&#233;vu d'am&#233;nager le ch&#226;teau
afin de le rendre confortable (par exemple
les chiottes c'est de la merde), le ma&#238;tre
pourrait prendre exemple sur le c&#233;l&#232;bre
ch&#226;teau de Versailles.

Certes le ch&#226;teau de Louis 4 Ours para&#238;t
riquiqui &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ce qui est envisag&#233; ici.
Cependant, par le temps de naninule que
nous subissons actuellement, il serait
judicieux de construire une sorte de
Galerie des Glaces.

Personnellement j'ai une pr&#233;f&#233;rence
pour la glace &#224; la vanille et au caf&#233;.
Mais, si on ne peut pas faire autrement,
je me contenterai d'avanie et framboise,
qui sont, comme chacun sait, les deux
mamelles du destin... tsoin tsoin !

Monsieur SUPER
j'esp&#232;re que vous montrerez un tant soit peu
de reconnaissance envers votre chef-colleur
d'affiches qui par son activit&#233; et son abn&#233;gation
a grandement extr&#234;mement sup&#233;rieurement
contribu&#233; &#224; la r&#233;ussite de votre campagne.

     

Merci Bobby Lapointe


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bien. Bien bien.
> Pour le moment, y'a donc trois candidats.
> Qui veut l'estampille majoritaire ?


tu peux te la...... garder ton estampille !! 
que la foudre tombant du ciel te l'imprimes sur la partie adéquate de ton anatomie !!....


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Donc, en effet, il va falloir ramener du monde, et l'objectif des 30 votants dont, je crois, rezba parlait il y a quelques pages, me parait être un objectif à la fois intéressant et à portée de fusil.
> 
> ​



Tu comptes mal.
Il y avait 28 votants, ce tour ci, en comptant le vote oublié (et non comptabilisé) de Roberto, et l'acte manqué de Loustic (qui va prendre des cours de MP).
Tu peux fixer ton objectif à 30, mais ça va pas t'aider beaucoup.
Il y a eu beaucoup de nouveaux joueurs au tour précédent.
Mais peu de nouveaux arivants du côté de l'opposition.


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

Versailles? :afraid: quelle horreur ... 
Ça me donne la nausée ce truc Eurodisney du XVII


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Je ne me porte candidat à rien du tout et je ne soutiens personne (ce serait d'ailleurs bien injuste car, comme qui dirait, « si DocEvil est avec nous, qui sera contre nous ? »), mais j'aimerais bien savoir, bordel de nom de Moi, ce qui vous excite tant depuis 66 pages ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Humble requête auprès du grand monsieur
> SUPER.
> 
> Puisqu'il est prévu d'aménager le château
> ...


Heu même pas un petit alcool à verser sur les boules ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me porte candidat à rien du tout et je ne soutiens personne (ce serait d'ailleurs bien injuste car, comme qui dirait, « si DocEvil est avec nous, qui sera contre nous ? »), mais j'aimerais bien savoir, bordel de nom de Moi, ce qui vous excite tant depuis 66 pages ?


Le sexe.


----------



## sofiping (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le sexe.



AH ...allo ... j'aurais loupé quelque chose ... c'est obligé les 66pages d'avant ou on peux prendre le train en marche ???
 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

Pas de probl&#232;me ! commence au message #1321 !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Oui Oui Oui le train va pas si vite 

Est ce que notre Chambellane est réveillée ? :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> AH ...allo ... j'aurais loupé quelque chose ... c'est obligé les 66pages d'avant ou on peux prendre le train en marche ???
> :love:


pour résumer "le bouzin"....
les règles du jeu sont là _(grosso...merdo !)_ :

- 1.....
- 2.....
- 3.....
- 4.....
- 5.....

tu ne veux pas rejoindre les _"Pavillons noirs" _?!....  






​


----------



## sofiping (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème ! commence au message #1321 !


Ben c'est bien par la que je suis arrivée ... mais bon ... un minimum d'information quand même ...


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Hé ouais ce jeu de nases a attiré tous les nases, faut qu'on assume mainant


Justement non.  Je pense qu'il ne les a pas tous attirés, et qu'il est même urgent de recruter encore.  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes mal.
> Il y avait 28 votants, ce tour ci, en comptant le vote oublié (et non comptabilisé) de Roberto, et l'acte manqué de Loustic (qui va prendre des cours de MP).
> Tu peux fixer ton objectif à 30, mais ça va pas t'aider beaucoup.
> Il y a eu beaucoup de nouveaux joueurs au tour précédent.
> Mais peu de nouveaux arivants du côté de l'opposition.


 Allez, soyons fous, fixons l'objectif à 40 votants si possible pour le prochain tour! 
 En espérant que les nouveaux arrivants ne renforceront pas encore l'actuelle majorité, évidemment... :rateau:

 La candidate naturelle des nouveaux, c'est *Tibo*

! ​


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me porte candidat à rien du tout et je ne soutiens personne (ce serait d'ailleurs bien injuste car, comme qui dirait, « si DocEvil est avec nous, qui sera contre nous ? »), mais j'aimerais bien savoir, bordel de nom de Moi, ce qui vous excite tant depuis 66 pages ?



Qu'est qui nous excite ?
L'inutilité de la chose.
:rateau:


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est bien par la que je suis arrivée ... mais bon ... un minimum d'information quand même ...



Alors.
Il y a un château. Et il y a des points.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points qui n'ont aucun intérêt. Même symbolique. C'est une désacralisatoin du pouvoir.

Pour gagner des points, il y a plusieurs méthodes :
- devenir le maitre du  Château.
- devenir le Chambellan du Mâitre du Château.
- recevoir des points du Maître du  Château
- être le leader de l'opposition

On peut perdre des points, en trahissant ses électeurs ou en déplaisant à l'exécuteur des basses uvres.

Pour devenir Maître du Chateau, il faut gagner les élections de chaque tour.

La Maître du Château est un jeu de rôles. Chacun joue son rôle à sa guise. Les seules règles concernent le déroulement du scrutin, l'établissement des règles et le cadrage (les pouvoirs) de quelques personnages définis dans les règles.

De ces trois tours passés, on peut tirer un enseignement : pour gagner, il faut être populaire, et bien connaître les règles du jeu.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...une désacralisatoin...


Tsoin tsoin.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> (...) Allez, soyons fous, fixons l'objectif à 40 votants si possible pour le prochain tour!
> En espérant que les nouveaux arrivants ne renforceront pas encore l'actuelle majorité, évidemment... :rateau: (...)


 tout cela n'a rien donné depuis le début.....
des candidats de l'opposition du début et depuis le début du jeu.... un est passé dans la majorité, l'autre a jeté l'éponge, un autre encore a sournoisement fait passé ces votes au plus fort...
seule la "panthère" essaie encore valeureusement de faire entendre sa voix (_après avoir failli abandonner !_)...... 

je suis nouveau dans tout ce "_bazar_"; mon énergie est intacte et mon seul but est de faire "_passer de vie à trépas_" cette clique gouvernante du château..... 

rassemblez vous sous le pavillon noir (_cf ma signature à droite_), entamons une campagne de prosélytisme, distribuez et affichez ce pavillon pour compter nos forces et, ensemble, envoyer au plus profond des culs de basse-fosse cette "assemblée" qui prétend confisquer durablement le pouvoir....

debout !! sabre au clair et taillez leur des croupières !! 
ensemble nous y arriverons !!.... 




... "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                     Du passé faisons table rase 
                    Foule esclave, debout ! debout ! 
                    Le monde va changer de base : 
                    Nous ne sommes rien, soyons tout !"... [/FONT]


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2006)

Ah. Un autre enseignement qu'illustre bien les propos de tirhum :

Pour &#234;tre un bon candidat d'opposition, il faut savoir se masturber un public en fantasmant sur la pr&#233;tendue confiscation du pouvoir par une clique dictatoriale.


----------



## joanes (22 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a va p&#233;ter


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Un autre enseignement qu'illustre bien les propos de tirhum :
> 
> Pour &#234;tre un bon candidat d'opposition, il faut savoir se masturber un public en fantasmant sur la pr&#233;tendue confiscation du pouvoir par une clique dictatoriale.


 ces propos illustrent parfaitement la "rouerie" de rezba, pass&#233; ma&#238;tre en la mati&#232;re et qui essaie par l&#224; m&#234;me de d&#233;tourner votre attention !!...... 
ne vous laissez pas endormir par ce _p&#232;re...siffleur_ !......


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

M'en fou c'est moi le chef


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'en fou c'est moi le chef


tes moustaches, je raserais..........


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'en fou c'est moi le chef



Dis donc, ma grosse, je sais que la journée n'est pas terminée, mais on attend toujours les points, gâteaux, et tutti quanti promis hier.  

Mais, ça, je le savais qu'il ne tiendrait rien. D'ailleurs il ne tient même pas en main, alors c'est vous dire.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> il faut savoir se masturber un public




c'est bien approximatif, tout ça  

_"se masturber *en* public" ou "se masturber *le* public" _   

tu conviendras que, dans au moins un des deux cas, il faudrait imposer un lavage de mains au préalable  



_ben quoi ?_ :rateau:​


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, ma grosse, je sais que la journée n'est pas terminée, mais on attend toujours les points, gâteaux, et tutti quanti promis hier.
> 
> Mais, ça, je le savais qu'il ne tiendrait rien. D'ailleurs il ne tient même pas en main, alors c'est vous dire.


Télécharge modx et fais moi un site fini pour demain 18h, gros malin. C'est con mais je voulais presque t'en filer un


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juillet 2006)

SM, je viens d'avoir les danseuses au téléphone. C'est réglé pour le cachet, mais elles auront 1/2 heure de retard pour la fête de ce soir.
Si c'est un problème, je suis certain que Rezba sera d'accord pour les remplacer.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

Merci mon bon Head, &#231;a va me reposer un peu tout &#231;a quoi 

Bon, l'heure des biscuits :

Maiwen 2 points car elle elle est vraiment neuve pas comme ces vieux de l'opposition

Loustic 2 car il a brav&#233; les hommes en blanc en sortant des slogans parfaitement susceptibles de le faire enfermer  

et rezba 1 pour la petite porte d&#233;rob&#233; qu'il m'a montr&#233;


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

Ed.........
un jour il finira cul de jatte, manchot, aveugle, sourd et muet.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Ed.........
> un jour il finira cul de jatte, manchot, aveugle, sourd et muet.....



adieu branlette  

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> adieu branlette
> 
> :rateau:


et trahison........


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

Parait qu'on le vet que d'une chaussette d'ailleurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et trahison........


Ah non, &#231;a, jamais.


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T&#233;l&#233;charge modx et fais moi un site fini pour demain 18h, gros malin. C'est con mais je voulais presque t'en filer un


C'est quoi modx? 
Pourquoi je te ferais un site? Tu le m&#233;rites peut-&#234;tre? 

Mais tes points, je n'en veux pas, ma grosse. Faut pas te vexer comme &#231;a.
:rateau:

Ben nous v'l&#224; beau avec un atrabilaire au ch&#226;teau!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

J'bossais banane (tu d&#233;tectes les smileys &#224; partir de 18 &#224; ton &#226;ge ou bien ?)   pas pour rien que j'ai du faire confiance &#224; Ed pour les danseuses


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bien. Bien bien.
> Pour le moment, y'a donc trois candidats.


"Tout joueur poss&#233;dant au moins un point est r&#233;put&#233; &#234;tre candidat." ... y'a donc plusse de candidat que trois non ? ... ou alors c'est trois en plus ? il va falloir que je relise vos posts



			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que notre Chambellane est r&#233;veill&#233;e ? :sleep:


elle faisait du shopping


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Un autre enseignement qu'illustre bien les propos de tirhum :
> 
> Pour être un bon candidat d'opposition, il faut savoir se masturber un public en fantasmant sur la prétendue confiscation du pouvoir par une clique dictatoriale.



Mado est dans l'oppostion


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juillet 2006)

Saint-Maclou a dit:
			
		

> pas pour rien que j'ai du faire confiance &#224; Ed pour les danseuses



Attends, j'ai un doctorat &#232;s Danseuses TopLess quand m&#234;me.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

:affraid:

si t'as invit&#233; portia surreal j'esp&#232;re que t'as aussi lou&#233; des plaques pasque ses playlist bof bof


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> si t'as invit&#233; portia surreal j'esp&#232;re que t'as aussi lou&#233; des plaques pasque ses playlist bof bof


teo s'occupe de la zik. Qu'est ce que tu crois.


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, &#231;a, jamais.


 alors tremble maraud..... ainsi que ceux pour qui tu as trahis.... 

le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau.....
soit....
au bout de 68 pages, o&#249; sont les trahisons, les ch&#226;timents que certains promettaient ?!......
un affrontement de rimes (_douteuses_), de r&#233;parties branlantes et de circonlocutions maladroites....
puisqu'il faut faire campagne, je bats le rappel de toutes les mauvaises volont&#233;s, ceux capables de choses les plus viles, mais ob&#233;issants :

&#171;_Celui qui n&#8217;ob&#233;it pas perd sa t&#234;te._" *

je veux des "chiens f&#233;roces" pour &#233;touffer et mater cette cacophonie et cette foule qui se presse aux portes du ch&#226;teau; en ordre !! et sus aux besogneux qui &#339;uvrent &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de ces murs !....
contrairement aux autres paltoquets, je ne vous promets rien... ou plut&#244;t si !
si vous &#234;tes dans le camp adverse :
un s&#233;jour tr&#232;s long dans le plus profond des culs de basse-fosse, o&#249; vos cris de douleur et de d&#233;tresse pourront r&#233;sonner sans que personne ne s'en soucie....
mes "chiens f&#233;roces" auront tout pouvoir d'agir &#224; leur guise et de donner libre cours &#224; leurs instincts les plus bas; du moment que cela me sied et sert le pavillon noir....
tout sera permis... sous mon autorit&#233; absolue et ma main de fer...

_"De m&#234;me qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un dieu invisible dans le ciel, il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un ma&#238;tre sur la terre, c&#8217;est moi.... " *
Doc, silence !! tu n'es pas concern&#233; !!.... 

_ce n'est plus un scrutin; cela devient une conqu&#234;te, une vraie campagne...
celui qui n'est pas avec moi est contre moi et en subiras les cons&#233;quences....
toutes les bonnes mauvaises volont&#233;s sont les bienvenues sous ma coupe....

_"Le plus grand bonheur est de vaincre l&#8217;ennemi, de ravir ses tr&#233;sors, de faire hurler ses serviteurs, de se sauver au galop de ses chevaux bien nourris, de se servir du ventre de ses femmes et de ses filles comme de couches et de prendre plaisir &#224; leur beaut&#233;..._ &#187; *

tremblez fades potentats, assoupis par vos agapes et avachis sur vos privil&#232;ges....
je viens sous vos murailles et faire vaciller votre semblant de tr&#244;ne !!.....



_* ---> toutes ces phrases sont des citations historiques l&#233;g&#232;rement tronqu&#233;es pour coller &#224; mon texte et personnage !..... _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Attends, j'ai un doctorant ès Danseuses TopLess quand même.



tu écris trop vite  

tu voulais sans doute dire _j'ai un déodorant pour danseuses topless_  

 

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

lis donc le post au dessus de ta t&#234;te.......


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'bossais banane (tu détectes les smileys à partir de 18 à ton âge ou bien ?)   pas pour rien que j'ai du faire confiance à Ed pour les danseuses



Et comment voulais-tu que je le devine, mon petit garçon?  :rateau:

De toute manière, les smileys, je les utilisés aussi. Je ne vois pas où tu as un problème.
Faut pas te sentir agressé, hein, nous sommes dans un jeu, là...


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> AH ...allo ... j'aurais loupé quelque chose ... c'est obligé les 66 pages d'avant ou on peut prendre le train en marche ???
> :love:


Le plus simple est de consulter l'aide qui a été mise en place.

 :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> alors tremble maraud..... ainsi que ceux pour qui tu as trahis....
> 
> le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau.....
> soit....
> ...


Ah, &#231;a commence &#224; devenir int&#233;ressant.


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon bon Head, ça va me reposer un peu tout ça quoi
> 
> Bon, l'heure des biscuits :
> 
> ...


2 points ? On s'en contentera.

   

Mais une bouteille de Château Margaux
serait la bienvenue car un homme en blanc
est extrêmement dangereux avec sa
SUPER MACHETTE


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2006)

Bah j'ai bien du splitter mon bon Loustic, et fissa, y a des impatients.

Par contre pour le Margaux, y a plus que du 62 &#231;a suffit ? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Un autre enseignement qu'illustre bien les propos de tirhum :
> 
> Pour être un bon candidat d'opposition, il faut savoir se masturber un public en fantasmant sur la prétendue confiscation du pouvoir par une clique dictatoriale.



Mais enfin chère ex-cleanissime ne transposez pas et ne prenez pas vos pollutions intellectuelles, concernant le possible ravissement du pouvoir par l'opposition, pour chose universelle ! :rateau: :rose:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

*je répète pour ceux qui apparemment n'ont pas chaussé leurs lunettes..... * 


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le Maître du Château.....
> soit....
> au bout de 68 pages, où sont les trahisons, les châtiments que certains promettaient ?!......
> un affrontement de rimes (_douteuses_), de réparties branlantes et de circonlocutions maladroites....
> ...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

faut &#234;tre sacrement secou&#233; pour inventer un jeu pareil


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Nous, Pac&#244;me H&#233;g&#233;sippe Ad&#233;lard Stanislas, duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville, vicomte de B&#233;arn, marquis de Soule, pair de France et de Stylandie, promulguons aujourd'hui, samedi 22 juillet de l'an de gr&#226;ce 2006, la loi ci-apr&#232;s :

Article premier. &#8212; Le duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville est candidat au titre de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.

Fait &#224; Orthez, ce jour.


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous, Pacôme Hégésippe Adélard Stanislas, duc d'Ocquéville, vicomte de Béarn, marquis de Soule, pair de France et de Stylandie, promulguons aujourd'hui, samedi 22 juillet de l'an de grâce 2006, la loi ci-après :
> 
> Article premier.  Le duc d'Ocquéville est candidat au titre de maître du château.
> 
> Fait à Orthez, ce jour.



Meeeerde, l'éducateur social.

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (blablabla ampoulé...) Le duc d'Ocquéville est candidat au titre de maître du château.
> 
> Fait à Orthez, ce jour.


merdre !!
bon ben du coup je me barre jusqu'à demain soir.... 
je viendrais voir ce que mes "_chiens féroces_" auront fait de vos têtes....


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *je répète pour ceux qui apparemment n'ont pas chaussé leurs lunettes..... *



Ben voilà qu'il fait des promesses, maintenant


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous, Pacôme Hégésippe Adélard Stanislas, duc d'Ocquéville, vicomte de Béarn, marquis de Soule, pair de France et de Stylandie, promulguons aujourd'hui, samedi 22 juillet de l'an de grâce 2006, la loi ci-après :
> 
> Article premier.  Le duc d'Ocquéville est candidat au titre de maître du château.
> 
> Fait à Orthez, ce jour.



Et voilà, rezba a trouvé son candidat!  
C'était pas trop dur?


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous, Pac&#244;me H&#233;g&#233;sippe Ad&#233;lard Stanislas, duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville, vicomte de B&#233;arn, marquis de Soule, pair de France et de Stylandie, promulguons aujourd'hui, samedi 22 juillet de l'an de gr&#226;ce 2006, la loi ci-apr&#232;s :
> 
> Article premier. &#8212; Le duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville est candidat au titre de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.
> 
> Fait &#224; Orthez, ce jour.


 Sa seigneurie se pr&#233;sente-t-elle sous la banni&#232;re de la majorit&#233;?... 
 Ou incarne-t-elle un nouveau courant de l'opposition?... 

 [Edith]*katelijn vient d'exprimer une id&#233;e &#224; ce sujet*, mais une confirmation de qui de droit serait tout de m&#234;me bienvenue.  [/Edith]


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

*hep dites​* ...
 je suis chambellane j'aimerai bien qu'on réponde à mes questions bowdel de c.. 



> Tout joueur possédant au moins un point est réputé être candidat.



ça veut dire que les joueurs qui ont ne serait-ce qu'1 point, sont candidats d'office ? on n'a donc pas besoin de se porter candidats ... ?

( et ceux qui ont des points négatifs ? ça compte pour des points quand même ?)

vous devez pas être au courant des règles sinon vous auriez déjà tous voté pour moi


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me porte candidat &#224; rien du tout et je ne soutiens personne (ce serait d'ailleurs bien injuste car, comme qui dirait, &#171; si DocEvil est avec nous, qui sera contre nous ? &#187, mais j'aimerais bien savoir, bordel de nom de Moi, ce qui vous excite tant depuis 66 pages ?






			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est qui nous excite ?
> L'inutilit&#233; de la chose.
> :rateau:






			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous, Pac&#244;me H&#233;g&#233;sippe Ad&#233;lard Stanislas, duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville, vicomte de B&#233;arn, marquis de Soule, pair de France et de Stylandie, promulguons aujourd'hui, samedi 22 juillet de l'an de gr&#226;ce 2006, la loi ci-apr&#232;s :
> 
> Article premier. &#8212; Le duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville est candidat au titre de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.
> 
> Fait &#224; Orthez, ce jour.



Voil&#224;, Sa Seigneurie Pac&#244;me H&#233;g&#233;sippe ... a d&#233;cid&#233; de se pervertir &#224; l'inutilit&#233; des choses :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sa seigneurie se présente-t-elle sous la bannière de la majorité?...
> Ou incarne-t-elle un nouveau courant de l'opposition?...


Ni l'un ni l'autre. Je me présente en tant que candidat indépendant. Néanmoins, je n'interdis à _personne_ de soutenir ma candidature.

Le charisme. L'autorité. Le style.
Pour le château, *c'est d'Ocquéville !*


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *hep dites​* ...
> je suis chambellane j'aimerai bien qu'on réponde à mes questions bowdel de c..
> 
> 
> ...



Ceux qui ont des points sont éligibles  
Par contre les négatifs: c'est des points quand même, non? 
Tu sais les régles c'est fait pour être bousculée ou contournée


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *hep dites​ * ...
> je suis chambellane j'aimerai bien qu'on réponde à mes questions bowdel de c..
> 
> 
> ...


Tout joueur ayant au moins un point est de fait éligible, voire candidat malgré lui, dans un sens. 
Je pense que de ce point de vue les joueurs ayant un total de points négatif sont bien entendu inéligibles au même titre que ceux n'ayant pas de points du tout. :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

bien  ... bon alors *votez moi* ... tous sans exception ... 
&#231;a sera plus facile pour les comptes ... ( comme je suis une catastrophe en maths, je ne garantie en rien l'exactitude des r&#233;sultats  )



> in&#233;ligibles au m&#234;me titre que ceux n'ayant pas de points du tout.


pas in&#233;ligibles ... il faut simplement qu'il se porte candidats


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un ni l'autre. Je me présente en tant que candidat indépendant. Néanmoins, je n'interdis à _personne_ de soutenir ma candidature.
> 
> Le charisme. L'autorité. Le style.
> Pour le château, *c'est d'Ocquéville !*


 Je m'attendais bien à une réponse de ce genre... 
 Oui mais voilà, il me semble qu'il n'y a que deux camps en présence, et que tout candidat ne représentant pas officiellement la majorité se situe donc de fait dans l'opposition... 

Qu'on me contredise si j'ai tort.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> pas inéligibles ... il faut simplement qu'il se porte candidats


 Oui, voilà. 
 Je voulais dire inéligibles s'ils ne se déclarent pas candidats.


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins, je n'interdis à _personne_ de soutenir ma candidature.



C'est une invitation?
Une alliance qui se noue?
Un appel du pied?
Un "huhum..." qui s'ébroue?
Un "viens-y dont vouère un peu par ici" qui s'ignore?
Un "si tu viens chercher un cachou dans ma poche, je te montrerai ma sucette savoyarde" camouflé?

Mmmmmm... ???

 



Sinon, j'accepte toute offre possible, cela va sans dire, j'ai déjà suffisamment démontré ma vénalité.


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est une invitation?
> Une alliance qui se noue?
> Un appel du pied?
> Un "huhum..." qui s'ébroue?
> ...



Le belge tout "retourné"  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est une invitation?


Non, une litote.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> ... tout candidat ne représentant pas officiellement la majorité se situe donc de fait dans l'opposition...
> 
> Qu'on me contredise si j'ai tort.


J'ai de fortes sympathies pour la majorité et je ne représente personne de l'opposition. Mais le centrisme est une chose très béarnaise, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2006)

17 pages en une semaine ! trop pro   

bon et num&#233;ro 6 alors, tu as &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu &#224; vie comme dans toute d&#233;mocratie bolchevique ou pas ?


----------



## katelijn (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, une litote.



Tous questaü


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de fortes sympathies pour la majorité et je ne représente personne de l'opposition. Mais le centrisme est une chose très béarnaise, n'est-ce pas ?


 Je ne m'y connais guère ne politique béarnaise... :rateau:
 Mais je ne vois pas ta candidature d'un trop mauvais oeil... 

 En principe, les nouveaux actes de candidatures ont pour effet de diviser l'actuelle opposition...:rateau:
  Voici enfin *LE* vrai candidat qui pourra peut-être diviser l'actuelle majorité... 

  En tant que défenseur de la cause de *TibomonG4*, je ne peux que me réjouir de l'arrivée de ce nouveau candidat dans la course à l'investiture!...   

   Votez pour la véritable opposition, votez Tibomon!  



​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'y connais guère ne politique béarnaise... :rateau:
> Mais je ne vois pas ta candidature d'un trop mauvais oeil...
> 
> En principe, les nouveaux actes de candidatures ont pour effet de diviser l'actuelle opposition...:rateau:
> ...



Tu es candide


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

_Suite à l'annonce de ma candidature, je souhaite apporter les précisions suivantes._

En aucun cas je ne solliciterai le suffrage d'un membre, publiquement ou en privé. L'évidence de ma candidature suffira, je l'espère, à rassembler autour de mon nom tous ceux pour lesquels la démocratie n'est pas qu'un mot. Elle n'est en tout cas pas l'affaire de boutiquiers, et ma conscience, contrairement à celle de mes adversaires, n'est pas à vendre. Si je suis élu, je ne m'engage à rien. Je ferai mon possible le moment venu, ce qui est déjà beaucoup plus que ce que certains osent vous promettre. Ma seule promesse, la voici : l'Exécuteur des basses uvres que j'aurai nommé ne pourra plus ôter de point à qui que ce soit sans mon aval et sur justification précise du motif de sa décision. Il est temps d'en finir avec l'arbitraire et l'intolérance. C'est ma conviction et c'est mon espérance.

Le charisme. L'autorité. Le style.
Pour le château, *c'est d'Ocquéville !*


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es candide


Tant que le Doc n'aura pas officiellement embrass&#233; la cause de l'actuelle majorit&#233;, j'aurai quelques raisons de continuer de croire le contenu du post que tu as cit&#233;. 

 [Edith]Le post du Doc juste au-dessus du mien confirme ce que je pensais jusqu'&#224; maintenant.  [/Edith]


----------



## Nobody (22 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le belge tout "retourné"  :love:



Tu sais ce que c'est, hein? à Belge, Belge et demie!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tant que le Doc n'aura pas officiellement embrassé la cause de l'actuelle majorité, j'aurai quelques raisons de continuer de croire le contenu du post que tu as cité.
> 
> [Edith]Le post du Doc juste au-dessus du mien confirme ce que je pensais jusqu'à maintenant.  [/Edith]



Ce message ne prouve qu'une chose : il est complètement siphonné  De ce fait, il a toutes ses chances pour devenir maître du château


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nous, Pac&#244;me H&#233;g&#233;sippe Ad&#233;lard Stanislas, duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville, vicomte de B&#233;arn, marquis de Soule, pair de France et de Stylandie, promulguons aujourd'hui, samedi 22 juillet de l'an de gr&#226;ce 2006, la loi ci-apr&#232;s :
> 
> Article premier. &#8212; Le duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville est candidat au titre de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.
> 
> Fait &#224; Orthez, ce jour.


Duc d'Ocqu&#233;ville vous n'avez qu'&#224; bien vous tenir.
Votre titre ne vous mettra pas &#224; l'abri d'une rude
campagne dont l'issue vous renverra dans votre
triste chaumi&#232;re d'&#233;leveur de chiens &#224; Caniche-Barville.
Sachez que SUPERMOQUETTE a lui-m&#234;me
les titres d' Archiduc, Viaduc et Aqueduc.

A bon entendeur, salut !


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Sachez que SUPERMOQUETTE a lui-même
> les titres d' Archiduc, Viaduc et Aqeduc.


t'as oublié trou...


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié trou...


Ce n'est pas un oubli.
Bis repetita placent :
La bave du crapaud n'atteint pas la blanche colombe.


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2006)

bon qui est candidat cette fois ci ?

merci de me renseigner , un futur votant


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

d'office : 
Rezba
queenlucia
joanes
Roberto 
maiwen
TibomonG4
N°6
PonkHead

se sont présentés : 
tihrum
y&b
Docevil


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> d'office :
> Rezba
> queenlucia
> joanes
> ...



tu as oublié
- Albert Dupontel
- Bernard Maurel


----------



## joanes (22 Juillet 2006)

Pour faire si bien et si beau dans la démagogie populiste il faut être Dieu :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Sachez que SUPERMOQUETTE a lui-même
> les titres d' Archiduc, Viaduc et Aqueduc.
> 
> A bon entendeur, salut !


hum Viaduc c'était secret


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> *hep dites​ * ...
> je suis chambellane j'aimerai bien qu'on r&#233;ponde &#224; mes questions bowdel de c..


cuisses :love:


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> t'as oubli&#233; trou...



derri&#232;re les ~ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben voilà DocEvil s'est enfin porté candidat.
Et il drague l'électorat tout en faisant le puriste ...
Coquin va


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

je vois que y a de nouvelles candidatures de grand gabarit   

mais doc&#233;vil ne passera pas 

ou au pire par devant


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> En principe, les nouveaux actes de candidatures ont pour effet de diviser l'actuelle opposition...:rateau:
> Voici enfin *LE* vrai candidat qui pourra peut-être diviser l'actuelle majorité...


On ne divise pas un aggrégat


----------



## queenlucia (23 Juillet 2006)

_Euh......... 
On a jusqu'à quand pour voter cette fois ci ? :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Ma charmante chambellanne a fix&#233; le d&#233;lai &#224; mardi 17h


----------



## queenlucia (23 Juillet 2006)

Bien merci ! 
Peux partir à la plage tranquille alors........


----------



## rezba (23 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> _rezba_ : 8
> _queenlucia_ : 6
> _supermoquette_ : 6
> _joanes_ : 4
> ...





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen 2 points car elle elle est vraiment neuve pas comme ces vieux de l'opposition
> 
> Loustic 2 car il a brav&#233; les hommes en blanc en sortant des slogans parfaitement susceptibles de le faire enfermer
> 
> et rezba 1 pour la petite porte d&#233;rob&#233; qu'il m'a montr&#233;


A moi de distribuer.

tirhum, - 1 point pour avoir bousill&#233; mon tableau de bord.

Le reste suivra. 

Nous en sommes donc &#224; :

_rezba_ : 9 
_queenlucia_ : 6 
_supermoquette_ : 6 
_joanes_ : 4 
_Roberto_ : 2 
_Ma&#239;wen_ : 4 
_TibomonG4_ : 2 
Loustic : 2
_N&#176;6 _: 1 
_PonkHead_ : 1 
_Nobody_ : -1
tirhum : -1
_Lemmy_ : -2 
_Ed the Head_ : -5




> alors j'ouvre le vote, qui prendra fin le *mardi 25 juillet &#224; 17h*


Donc, si je comprends bien, nous avons :

- un tour tr&#232;s court.
- pl&#233;thore de candidats
- des informations importantes pass&#233;es inaper&#231;ues
- une grande confusion dans l'opposition et la majorit&#233;
- des candidats centristes.

Ce tour promet.


Une question au ma&#238;tre, toutefois : 
* est-ce que maiwen est la candidate de la majorit&#233;* ?


----------



## Nobody (23 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une question au maître, toutefois :
> * est-ce que maiwen est la candidate de la majorité* ?



Ah! La manip' commence!


----------



## macmarco (23 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A moi de distribuer.
> 
> tirhum, - 1 point pour avoir bousillé mon tableau de bord.
> 
> ...






En gros, c'est le bordel dans un flou assez opaque.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

je suis candidate de moi (de moi même hein pas de docéville )

je comprends pas pourquoi on n'a pas le droit ... on est pas aux us on a plein de petits partis pas deux grands ... on a qu'a dire que je suis ... Besancenot ... (sauf si molgow se présente là je cède ma place) ... ou alors je suis les verts ... 

vous voyez qu'on peut s'arranger


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

_rezba_ : 9 
_queenlucia_ : 6 
_supermoquette_ : 6 
_joanes_ : 4 
_Maïwen_ : 4 
_Roberto_ : 2 
_TibomonG4_ : 2 
_Loustic_ : 2
_N°6 _: 1 
_PonkHead_ : 1 
_Nobody_ : -1
_tirhum_ : -1
_Lemmy_ : -2 
_Ed the Head_ : -5

ps : rezba n'avait pas mis les noms dans l'ordre  ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Bah rezba elle est la candidate de la majorit&#233; si elle le veut (apparement elle ose ) je lui ai d&#233;j&#224; foutu un boulot ingrat je pr&#233;f&#232;re pas la pousser encore, tu sais elle peut &#234;tre m&#233;chante


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On ne divise pas un aggrégat


  Tiens, puisque tu règnes sur cet agrégat... 
 Es-tu candidat à ta propre succession, ou l'actuelle majorité peine-t-elle à trouver un candidat?...   
 Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, personne n'a encore répondu -du moins publiquement- à l'offre de rezba dans *ce post*...  
 Sauf si Maiwen est la candidate officielle de la majorité, *ainsi que se le demande rezba*... 
 Mais *il semblerait que ça ne soit justement pas le cas...* 


 Je pensais que pour voter il fallait attendre :

 1) Que le début de la campagne électorale soit officiellement proclamé (et ça, c'est déjà fait).

 2) Qu'il y ait au moins un candidat officiellement investi par la majorité (là, par contre...  :rateau:   )


 Jusqu'ici, je pensais qu'il était prématuré de voter... :rateau:
 Donc, pouvons-nous dès maintenant commencer à voter? :bebe:

 J'ai hâte d'envoyer à *la chambellane* mon vote en faveur de la seule vraie candidate crédible de l'opposition : 

  Tibomon 
	
 ! :love:


----------



## reineman (23 Juillet 2006)

super ! j'rafolle des jeux de societé...
moi j'vote pour sonnyboy...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> super ! j'rafolle des jeux de societé...
> moi j'vote pour sonnyboy...


 Tu ne voudrais pas plutôt te présenter en tant que candidat de la majorité?


----------



## reineman (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne voudrais pas plutôt te présenter en tant que candidat de la majorité?



nan, j'aime pas les jeux de societé..car j'aime pas la societé.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan, j'aime pas les jeux de societé..car j'aime pas la societé.


Oui, mais si tu te fais élire (de préférence sous la bannière majoritaire), tu pourras ensuite modifier les règles du jeu, voire changer la société.  
(Enfin, à l'échelle de ce château, tu t'en doutes...)

Enfin, comme tu veux.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Quoi je peux changer les r&#232;gles ????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi je peux changer les règles ????


Évidemment, quand on a davantage l'habitude de se faire bannir, ça surprend.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi je peux changer les règles ????


 Sans vouloir douter un instant de tes compétences de Maître du Château, je me permets de te signaler, *en fin du premier post de ce thread*, ce paragraphe : 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Le pouvoir législatif
> 
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Ah ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Y a pas encore de candidat(e) officiel(le) de la Majorit&#233; &#231;a va pouvoir se faire 

Et comme le leader de l'opposition a son mot, faut un truc rigolard genre poster un truc d&#233;fini, un mot ou autre dans chaque forum technique sans effacement


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

Sachant qu'il n'y a pas de candidat investi par la majorité, SuperMoquette peut-il modifier les règles ainsi qu'il est prévu dans le premier post? 
Et surtout, les électeurs peuvent-ils considérer que la campagne est ouverte et qu'ils peuvent -enfin- voter?... :sleep:

J'ai comme l'impression que l'actuelle majorité est légèrement désorganisée... 

Il n'y a qu'une vraie candidate de l'opposition, c'est Tibomon 
	
 ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> la seule vraie candidate cr&#233;dible de l'opposition



seule, vraie, cr&#233;dible : ces adjectifs que tu utilises pour renforcer ne conduisent-ils pas au doute sur les capacit&#233;s de la candidate en question ?   

si la base n'y croit pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a qu'une vraie candidate de l'opposition, c'est Tibomon(G4)


TibomonG4 au château, c'est grotesque. Autant filer tout de suite le Nobel de médecine à Rika Zaraï.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> seule, vraie, crédible : ces adjectifs que tu utilises pour renforcer ne conduisent-ils pas au doute sur les capacités de la candidate en question ?
> 
> si la base n'y croit pas ...


 Un rapide historique des tours précédents te prouvera que *Tibo* et à n'en point douter la candidate de l'opposition ayant le plus et le mieux participé depuis le retrait du Numéro 6, avec une belle constance!  

Son statut de leader de l'opposition n'est d'ailleurs contesté par personne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sachant qu'il n'y a pas de candidat investi par la majorité, SuperMoquette peut-il modifier les règles ainsi qu'il est prévu dans le premier post?
> Et surtout, les électeurs peuvent-ils considérer que la campagne est ouverte et qu'ils peuvent -enfin- voter?... :sleep:
> 
> J'ai comme l'impression que l'actuelle majorité est légèrement désorganisée...
> ...



Je suis en train de me demander si mon côté charitable ne me perdra pas un jour  Toujours pas de miracle, toujours pas de choses étonnantes du côté de la majorité ? Bon je repasse plus tard avec des promesses pour les enfants sages et moins sages


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Son statut de leader de l'opposition n'est d'ailleurs contest&#233; par personne.


Normal vu que c'est une r&#232;gle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Son statut de leader de l'opposition n'est d'ailleurs contesté par personne.


Sans doute parce que personne ne trouve vraisemblable qu'elle puisse en avoir un autre...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sachant qu'il n'y a pas de candidat investi par la majorit&#233;, SuperMoquette peut-il modifier les r&#232;gles ainsi qu'il est pr&#233;vu dans le premier post?
> Et surtout, les &#233;lecteurs peuvent-ils consid&#233;rer que la campagne est ouverte et qu'ils peuvent -enfin- voter?... :sleep:
> 
> J'ai comme l'impression que l'actuelle majorit&#233; est l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;sorganis&#233;e...


Dis-donc, toi,  tu vas bient&#244;t parler au nom de la Majorit&#233; ? va pas investir un(e) candidat(e) pour te faire plaisir quand m&#234;me  l'est dimanche l&#224; au cas ou


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> TibomonG4 au château, c'est grotesque. Autant filer tout de suite le Nobel de médecine à Rika Zaraï.


C'est à mon avis très loin d'être grotesque... 

Depuis la déliquescence de l'actuelle majorité, ce château ressemble de plus en plus à une jungle, et je ne vois personne de mieux indiquée pour s'en rendre la maîtresse qu'une panthère, en particulier celle-ci... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Quelle d&#233;liquescence ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute parce que personne ne trouve vraisemblable qu'elle puisse en avoir un autre...



C'est vrai que j'aurais été sidérée que vous vous présentiez dans l'opposition. Ce jour-là les poulets sans hormones qui sont encore dans les élevages naîtront avec des dents  Bref trop prévisible tout ça


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc, toi, tu vas bientôt parler au nom de la Majorité ? va pas investir un(e) candidat(e) pour te faire plaisir quand même  l'est dimanche là au cas ou


Quand * TibomonG4* sera Maîtresse du Château, je prendrai en effet la parole en tant que membre de la majorité... 

 Mais pas avant.  


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelle déliquescence ?


Oui, tiens, c'est vrai, on se demande...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> C'est à mon avis très loin d'être grotesque...
> 
> Depuis la déliquescence de l'actuelle majorité, ce château ressemble de plus en plus à une jungle, et je ne vois personne de mieux indiquée pour s'en rendre la maîtresse qu'une panthère, en particulier celle-ci... :love:



Deux membres du forum s'appellent Georges c'est tout aussi bien voire mieux pour la jungle


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tiens, c'est vrai, on se demande...


C'est toute l'opposition &#231;a, rien &#224; dire, nous on a fait un superbe ch&#226;teau pour la luxure et encore ! y a fallu calmer Roberto : on s'y est mis &#224; 5


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Quand * TibomonG4* sera Maîtresse du Château, je prendrai en effet la parole en tant que membre de la majorité...



J'espère que tu n'auras pas le temps de relire l'encyclopédie britannica du premier au dernier volume, d'ici là


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que j'aurais été sidérée que vous vous présentiez dans l'opposition.


Quand on a, comme moi, la prétention de faire bouger les choses, on ne se range pas du côté des perdants.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu n'auras pas le temps de relire l'encyclopédie britannica du premier au dernier volume, d'ici là


Comment tu sais que j'ai *l'Encyclopedia Britannica* chez moi??? :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a, comme moi, la pr&#233;tention de faire bouger les choses, on ne se range pas du c&#244;t&#233; des perdants.




J'en rirais presque, le changement dans la continuit&#233;, &#231;a me rappelle vaguement quelque chose. Qu'il doit &#234;tre bon de trahir les id&#233;es cette majorit&#233;, qui aura aid&#233; &#224; votre &#233;lection, pour faire avancer cette sorte de mammouth &#224; d&#233;graisser qu'elle est devenue !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Bah il est pas dans la majorit&#233; l'doc


----------



## philire (23 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de fortes sympathies pour la majorité et je ne représente personne de l'opposition.


En tous cas il vous aime bien.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Donc un ind&#233;pendant doit etre contre la majorit&#233; et contre l'opposition ? c'est pas un peu trop simple ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

moi je suis contre tout le monde !! j'aime pas les gens !!! ça sert à rien !!!


*Votez pour moi​*


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis contre tout le monde !! j'aime pas les gens !!! ça sert à rien !!!
> 
> 
> *Votez pour moi​*


Héhéhé, y a pléthore ma foi


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc un indépendant doit etre contre la majorité et contre l'opposition ? c'est pas un peu trop simple ?



non, c'est centré


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah il est pas dans la majorité l'doc


Je ne m'attendais pas à être compris par la soi-disant représentante de l'Opposition. Les électeurs qui espèrent un vrai changement feraient bien de ne pas trop s'y attendre non plus.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

On ne change que les points en fait au cas ou et c'est le seul but du jeu, c'est ce que tu veux dire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a, comme moi, la prétention de faire bouger les choses, on ne se range pas du côté des perdants.


Tu présentes au moins l'avantage que l'*on ne peut t'accuser de vaines promesses*. 

D'un autre côté, cela me rappelle un peu cette citation, parfois attribuée (peut-être de façon un peu abusive...  ) à Raymond Barre : 

" Je suis parti de rien. Je ne suis arrivé à rien. Mais au moins, je l'ai fait tout seul! "

Peut-être un peu l'esprit de *ton positionnement centriste*...  



   

La véritable opposition, c'est Tibomon 
	
 ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On ne change que les points en fait au cas ou et c'est le seul but du jeu, c'est ce que tu veux dire ?


Non. Mon ambition pour le château dépasse de loin les petits arrangements entre amis autour de l'attribution des points. Mon souhait est de rendre la loi (la règle) à la fois plus précise et moins arbitraire, afin que personne n'ait plus à souffrir de décisions dont la motivation se situe ailleurs que dans le respect strict du bien public.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Tu pr&#233;sentes au moins l'avantage que l'*on ne peut t'accuser de vaines promesses*.
> 
> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, cela me rappelle un peu cette citation, parfois attribu&#233;e (peut-&#234;tre de fa&#231;on un peu abusive...  ) &#224; Raymond Barre :
> 
> ...


Voil&#224; bien un exemple de l'argumentation populiste d&#233;velopp&#233;e par mes adversaires. Il me semble que les &#233;lecteurs m&#233;ritent mieux qu'une campagne de d&#233;sinformation men&#233;e au ras du caniveau, et qu'un d&#233;bat respectable ne peut &#234;tre aussi grossi&#232;rement confondu avec ce qu'il faut bien appeler une pantalonnade indigne. &#192; d&#233;faut d'un candidat digne de ce nom, t&#226;chez au moins d'avoir de v&#233;ritables id&#233;es.


----------



## philire (23 Juillet 2006)

ben dis donc, il est pas marrant lui...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Et encore ! l&#224; y a que quatre lignes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc, il est pas marrant lui...


C'est l'une des raisons qui rendent mon élection peu vraisemblable. Si être le plus qualifié suffisait, ça se saurait.


----------



## philire (23 Juillet 2006)

Bien d'accord, Tibomon serait indélogeable des sommets


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2006)

Mmmmhhh


MMmmmppffffffffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmhhh
> 
> 
> MMmmmppffffffffffffff


Pas mieux.

J'en profite pour ajouter ceci : s'il advenait que je ne sois pas &#233;lu, je ne serai plus jamais candidat. Je laisse ce soin &#224; celles et ceux dont l'ambition est moins d'exercer le pouvoir que de l'obtenir.


----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ont voté supermoquette :
> 
> katelijn, l'(a)nguille, joanes (*2), queenlucia (*3), rezba (*2), supermoquette, lalouna, weboliver, mado, ponkhead, fab fab, y&b (vote considéré comme nul).
> 
> ...



Hein quoi ? purée je me barre deux jours à la plage, je reviens et c'est le bordel !!!!  
De quoi qu'on change mon vote ???   
Une honte ! 

Bon demain ça va chier : là je retourne dans la piscine finir mon casa

Bon sang ! à deux doigts qu'ils sont de m'avoir coupé l'envie de brochettes !!


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé mes canards...
> :mouais:
> La journée de demain ne sera sans doute pas suffisante pour que je me mette au fait des derniers rebondissements post-électoraux et que je comprenne les nouveaux rapports de farce, sachant que déjà je trimballe depuis le départ des questions sans réponse que non seulement je n'ose pas poser mais auxquels de surcroît bien peu pourrait répondre, et tout cela va se cumuler...




  
_IDEM_


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2006)

Si vous ne savez pas pour qui voter ... c'est simple, votez pour moi  

*il n'y a que maï qui m'aille*​


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2006)

ah ... bon ....
t'est arriv&#233; a d&#233;coller les &#233;tiquettes?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non. Mon ambition pour le château dépasse de loin les petits arrangements entre amis autour de l'attribution des points. Mon souhait est de rendre la loi (la règle) à la fois plus précise et moins arbitraire, afin que personne n'ait plus à souffrir de décisions dont la motivation se situe ailleurs que dans le respect strict du bien public.



Là tu serais le premier à morfler...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2006)

bon, chui pet&#233; l&#233;&#224; et je votte pour maiwe3nn...

vote&#233; maiuen   !! parce qu c cool! et pi c tout

PS: et pi aussi parc qu'el est mega bone


----------



## katelijn (24 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> bon, chui pet&#233; l&#233;&#224; et je votte pour maiwe3nn...
> 
> vote&#233; maiuen   !! parce qu c cool! et pi c tout



Dans ton &#233;tat, c'est une bonne raison!  

P.S.: &#199;a a du bon le phon&#233;tique ... autrement on saurai m&#234;me pas su de qui &#231;a " trate"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> bon, chui peté léà et je votte pour maiwe3nn...


Tu fais bien : être pété est la seule raison de voter pour Maïwen.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A moi de distribuer.
> 
> tirhum, - 1 point pour avoir bousill&#233; mon tableau de bord.
> 
> Le reste suivra.


 quelle mesquinerie !! 
mais je m'y attendais.......


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> - des informations importantes pass&#233;es inaper&#231;ues (...)


 &#231;a para&#238;t &#233;vident !......


et pis avec le _"Doc de Ville"_ y'en a qui n'ont pas fini de se gratter la t&#234;te en lisant ses posts.... 

coupons toute les t&#234;tes, y compris celles des charmeurs de serpent, et finissons en !!......







revenu de week-end, la f&#234;te; c'est fini !!....
que les "roitel&#234;ts" du ch&#226;teau se pr&#233;pare &#224; souffrir !!.....

que "roulent" les t&#234;tes dans la sciure!!!......... ​


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien un exemple de l'argumentation populiste développée par mes adversaires. Il me semble que les électeurs méritent mieux qu'une campagne de désinformation menée au ras du caniveau, et qu'un débat respectable ne peut être aussi grossièrement confondu avec ce qu'il faut bien appeler une pantalonnade indigne. À défaut d'un candidat digne de ce nom, tâchez au moins d'avoir de véritables idées.


  C'est beau, tout ce vide joliment enveloppé. 




Nous n'avons pas un candidat digne de ce nom, mais une candidate, parfaitement digne de ce nom et digne de bien des choses encore. 
Quant aux idées, notre candidate a parlé *ci* et *là* de ses motivations, ainsi que de l'improbable petite troupe qui compose l'essentiel de ses électeurs et militants, en deux posts qui tiennent presque lieu de manifeste quant à la raison d'être de sa candidature. 
Je rappelle que des *mesures sociales* furent aussi proposées, en attendant de nouvelles *promesses électorales*, également annoncées. 




La meilleure des candidates, c'est *TibomonG4*! ​ Pour un vrai renouveau au Château, votez *Tibo*!  



 ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

vi vi, 

Votez Tibomon, notre bien-aimée panthère.


Et pis, le défilé de bikini et la dégustation de fruits confits sur nombril, faut que j'essaye.

Tibomon, tu nous livre la suite du programme que je sache quelle mission je devrais accomplir?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Waou velue la campagne cte fois


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

bien velue &#224; la majorit&#233;.

Des commentaires sans contenus, des promesses non tenues, une bande atrabilaire retranch&#233;e dans son chateau. 

Mais..., permettez moi, cela va changer, la f&#233;line arrive et va changer l'ordre des choses. Distribution de CDB, caf&#233; gratuit et Lagavulin &#224; l'ap&#233;ro.

Ha, qu'elle s'accroche la majorit&#233;. Blooody mary:love: 


*Votez Tibomon ou abstenez vous*







et pis, c'est pas du mou de veau, c'est du qui pique, qui &#233;parpille aux 4 coins. Laisse Madeleine, j'explique


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Elle s'accroche pas : elle gagne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juillet 2006)

Pfiou, je suis &#224; la bourre aujourd'hui. Pas le temps de rien. 
Qui c'est le chambellan ce tour-ci, que je puisse faire mon devoir de citoyen?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'accroche pas : elle gagne.




bon, ben c'est pas le tout, faut que je parte en mission là. Je vais m'écarquiller les yeux sur un pc à faire une préz power point.
Ha, je vous jure, c'est du boulot ...

Bonne campagne à tous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Waou velue la campagne cte fois



c'est pas passe qu't'as trois poils qous l'pif qu'il faudrait g&#233;n&#233;raliser


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2006)

Frais et dispo ce matin, je maintiens:

*VOTEZ MAIWEN*​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

*TIBO C'EST BEAU !*

*TIBOMON C'EST BON !*​


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, je suis à la bourre aujourd'hui. Pas le temps de rien.
> Qui c'est le chambellan ce tour-ci, que je puisse faire mon devoir de citoyen?


 maiwen est la chambellane.
fais attention à ce que tu fais, cette fois-ci, petit Ed...... 








je vous rappelle que je ne vous promets rien sinon des larmes et des grincements de dents pour ceux qui nous chercheraient noise...
ralliez vous à moi, arborez fièrement notre noir oriflamme et boutons ensemble ces mécréants hors de notre château !!.........  
envoyons tous ces nantis au cachot !!
​​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juillet 2006)

Et hop. 


Bon, je vais me fendre d'un petit mp &#224; la chambellane.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et hop.
> 
> 
> Bon, je vais me fendre d'un petit mp à la chambellane.


le "combien_tième_" ?!........


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juillet 2006)

Le premier, et le seul.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Frais et dispo ce matin, je maintiens: VOTEZ MAIWEN


Hier soir, l'alcool aidant, c'était charmant. Là, c'est juste irresponsable.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Soyez lubrique, fumez loustic


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

_galimatias_ que tout cela !......
toujours des bon mots, des promesses,on "noie le poisson" et pendant tout ce temps, ce sont toujours les m&#234;mes qui &#339;uvrent perfidement dans l'enceinte du ch&#226;teau.......


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Majorité, majorité.

Il va falloir se consulter pour nommer un candidat !

Suite à une panne de la machine à glace pillée mon bureau est momentanément déplacé dans l'aile gauche.​


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parce que tu n'as jamais pris ne serait-ce que le bus avec maiwen.
> :love:
> 
> 
> _Quand elle rougit elle a de la buée sur ses lunettes._


   ... c'est parce qu'il faisait froid :rose: 

cela dit ... votez pour moi


----------



## mado (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je vous rappelle que je ne vous promets rien sinon des larmes et des grincements de dents pour ceux qui nous chercheraient noise...​
> 
> ralliez vous &#224; moi, arborez fi&#232;rement notre noir oriflamme et boutons ensemble ces m&#233;cr&#233;ants hors de notre ch&#226;teau !!.........  ​
> 
> envoyons tous ces nantis au cachot !!​


 

&#231;a me rappelle le roi Henry &#224; Azincourt.. Enfin presque


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chère Chambellane, il serait je crois utile qu'à l'aide d'un récapitulatif vous fassiez le point, en toute objectivité bien entendu, sur les candidatures exprimées...


ça se fait ça ? ... c'est pas ... contraire au secret du vote tout ça ?  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quand elle rougit elle a de la buée sur ses lunettes._


C'est supposé être un argument de campagne ? Car, soyons sérieux, la débauche de jeux de mots foireux et de rimes pauvres à laquelle nous assistons, de même que des arguments tels que celui-ci ne suffiront pas, c'est du moins mon espoir, à convaincre les électeurs. Face au populisme, je préfère les faits. Et les faits parlent en ma faveur.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle, le roi Henry à Azincourt.. Enfin presque


 j'en suis flatté..... enfin presque..... 

bousculons tout ces "gens" pensant être à l'abri des murs du château..........


_*JACQUERIE !!!!!................*_


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Bah non les candidats c'est publique sinon on sait pas pour qui voter 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça se fait ça ? ... c'est pas ... contraire au secret du vote tout ça ?  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*JACQUERIE !!!!!................*_


&#201;videmment, quand on a pas le talent de vaincre par les urnes, on peut pr&#233;f&#233;rer la r&#233;volution...

P.S. : Je note l'abondance des messages r&#233;dig&#233;s en taille 7. Oserais-je rappeler &#224; mes adversaires qu'on ne crie pas quand on a raison ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

bon alors, les candidats sont : 

TibomonG4
Tihrum
Y&b
DovEvil
maiwen

ouala


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#201;videmment, quand on a pas le talent de vaincre par les urnes, on peut pr&#233;f&#233;rer la r&#233;volution...


 t'appelles &#231;a du talent ?! :


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est suppos&#233; &#234;tre un argument de campagne ? Car, soyons s&#233;rieux, la d&#233;bauche de jeux de mots foireux et de rimes pauvres &#224; laquelle nous assistons, de m&#234;me que des arguments tels que celui-ci ne suffiront pas, c'est du moins mon espoir, &#224; convaincre les &#233;lecteurs. Face au populisme, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les faits. Et les faits parlent en ma faveur.


Ah, oui !!..... "comment endormir un lectorat en 10 le&#231;ons, par Doc le vil".........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle le roi Henry à Azincourt.. Enfin presque


Le roi Henri à la saint Crépin, ou Churchill même ne promettant que « du sang et des larmes », avaient une autre allure et, surtout, d'autres arguments.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors, les candidats sont :
> 
> TibomonG4
> Tihrum
> ...


Qui c'est "ouala"?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est "ouala"?


chut ! 

de toute façon t'as déjà voté et t'as dit que c'était ton seul et unique vote !


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) P.S. : Je note l'abondance des messages rédigés en taille 7. Oserais-je rappeler à mes adversaires qu'on ne crie pas quand on a raison ?


et ça continue....
_Kaa_ roule des yeux, vous endors et quand vous vous réveillerez; il sera trop tard !.......


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'appelles ça du talent ?! :


Convaincre les électeurs, les réunir autour d'un projet et, par-delà ce projet, autour d'une personne, oui, je pense que cela nécessite du talent.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Convaincre les électeurs, les réunir autour d'un projet et, par-delà ce projet, autour d'une personne, oui, je pense que cela nécessite du talent.


je parlait du vide de tes écrits......
des formules qu'ils faut éviter de lire avec une gueule de bois....... 


ceci dit je reconnais que tu peut être un "_adversaire_" coriace....


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le tout est de savoir qui représente "Le Château d'en haut" et qui est le porte-parole du "Château d'en bas" (autrement appelé basse-cour)


futilités.........


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2006)

*TIBO ,
Un ECHEC CA VA, DEUX &#201;CHECS, &#231;A VA VENIR!!!

TIBOMON, C'EST PAS BON!!!





Avec tout &#231;a, je ne sais pas pour qui voter...
*


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Attend au moins not candidat 'fficiel de la Majorit&#233; (die Mehrheit)


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

Votez, votez.... il en restera toujours quelque chose... ou pas...


signé : terroristor (de la horde)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

_On réclame de ma part des propositions précises, les voici. Dans le souci constant de limiter le risque de décisions arbitraires, je propose que la loi organique (la règle) soit modifiée dans les termes ci-après :_

*Le Maître du château :*
Il examine la proposition de L'Exécuteur des basses uvres de retirer des points à l'un des joueurs et, le cas échéant, valide ou repousse cette proposition.

*Le Chambellan :*
Après proclamation des résultats et en cas d'égalité du nombre de voix, le Chambellan organise un second tour de scrutin pour désigner le nouveau Maître du château.
Le Chambellan ne peut annuler que les votes litigieux dans leur forme, sans limite quant au nombre de votes annulés.

*L'Exécuteur des basses uvres :*
Sur proposition faite au Maître du château et suivant l'avis de celui-ci, il peut retirer jusquà cinq points aux joueurs de son choix.
Sur proposition faite au Conseil législatif et suivant l'avis de celui-ci, il peut changer le vote dun participant pour le tour suivant.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le roi Henri à la saint Crépin, ou Churchill même ne promettant que « du sang et des larmes », avaient une autre allure et, surtout, d'autres arguments.


 Je veux dire à tous:
« Je nai à vous offrir que du sang, de la peine, des larmes et de la sueur ». Nous avons devant nous une tâche dune terrible difficulté.
Nous avons devant nous de longues heures de combat et de souffrance. Vous vous demandez : quelle va être notre politique ? Je vous répondrai : mener une guerre totale ; mener la guerre contre une monstrueuse tyrannie, jamais dépassée dans la rouerie et la coquinerie. Voilà quelle est notre politique.
Vous vous demandez quel est notre but ? Je vous répondrai en un seul mot : notre but cest la victoire, la victoire à tout prix, la victoire en dépit de la terreur, la victoire quelque longue et difficile la route puisse être ; parce que sans victoire, il ny aura pas de survie.
Gardons cela à lesprit : pas de survie pour le château, pas de survie pour tout ce que vous avez porté et combattu, pas de survie pour lhéritage que vous auriez été en droit d'attendre de l'espoir magnifique qu'a suscité le château.
Mais je considère ma mission avec sérénité et espoir. Je suis certain que notre cause ne souffrira pas des hommes qui la soutiennent. Je me sens aujourdhui fondé à réclamer laide de tous, en disant : « Venez, avançons ensemble, fort de notre unité ! »


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _On réclame de ma part des propositions précises, les voici. Dans le souci constant de limiter le risque de décisions arbitraires, je propose que la loi organique (la règle) soit modifiée dans les termes ci-après :_
> 
> *Le Maître du château :*
> Il examine la proposition de L'Exécuteur des basses uvres de retirer des points à l'un des joueurs et, le cas échéant, valide ou repousse cette proposition.
> ...




Et pourquoi pas la démocratie tant que tu y es :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas la démocratie tant que tu y es :mouais:


Parce que la démocratie, ça se manipule.


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que la démocratie, ça se manipule.




t'ain, on dirait presque que t'es sérieux là


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> t'ain, on dirait presque que t'es sérieux là


c'est là tout le problème.............


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> t'ain, on dirait presque que t'es sérieux là


Sur ce point précis, je le suis.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a chauffe ! &#199;a chauffe !


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce point précis, je le suis.



Ah oui, en effet, oulala, limite malade le bon Doc, la canicule sans doute


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a pimente un peu la campagne  du cou p tu veux pas etre der Kandidat, Yohannes ?


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _On r&#233;clame de ma part des propositions pr&#233;cises, les voici. Dans le souci constant de limiter le risque de d&#233;cisions arbitraires, je propose que la loi organique (la r&#232;gle) soit modifi&#233;e dans les termes ci-apr&#232;s :_
> 
> *Le Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau :*
> Il examine la proposition de L'Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres de retirer des points &#224; l'un des joueurs et, le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, valide ou repousse cette proposition.
> ...


Ouais tu fais bien de rappeler les LOIS, et le fait que la d&#233;mocratie se manipule !
Je ne vois pas o&#249; il est indiqu&#233; qu'on peut changer les votes, et m'obliger &#224; voter pour quelqu'un d'autre que la REINE TIBO :




			
				[B a dit:
			
		

> rezba[/b]]
> Ont vot&#233; supermoquette :
> 
> katelijn, l'(a)nguille, joanes (*2), queenlucia (*3), rezba (*2), supermoquette, lalouna, weboliver, mado, ponkhead, fab fab, y&b (vote consid&#233;r&#233; comme nul).
> ...


Roberto, faut rajouter des bananiers sur les remparts du ch&#226;teau. Cela ressemble de plus en plus &#224; une r&#233;publique d'Am&#233;rique latine ...
:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ouais tu fais bien de rappeler les LOIS
> Je ne vois pas o&#249; il est indiqu&#233; qu'on peut manipuler les votes, et m'obliger &#224; voter pour quelqu'un d'autre que la REINE TIBO :
> :rateau:


Dans les toutes premi&#232;res r&#232;gles cher ami perdant


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça pimente un peu la campagne  du cou p tu veux pas etre der Kandidat, Yohannes ?




Je le suis déjà d'office mon bon Maître. Et puis, faire campagne me fatigue trop par ces temps de canicules. Je préfère mon rôle de terroriste embusqué


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

On va quand m&#234;me pas faire perdre l'Opposition sans une investiture (die Amtseinsetzung) officielle ou bien ? serait un peu vache &#231;a


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> (...)* Avec tout &#231;a, je ne sais pas pour qui voter...
> *


 ne tergiverses plus !!
laisse ces rimeurs et autres hypnotiseurs de c&#244;t&#233; et en affichant le pavillon noir, mener un combat de tout les instants......

debout les "Jacques" !!.......


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans les toutes premières règles cher ami perdant



Pfft ! tu es dur de le rappeler .... :rose:
J'ai l'impression de supporter les bras cassés ...

Vais peut-être changer d'allégeance, parce que pour l'instant, c'est pas l'opposition qui me permet de mettre du beurre dans mes épinards, alors manger de la pastèque sur des bikinis .... 

Au pire je porte la poisse, et en votant pour le candidat de la majorité, je le fais perdre, et donc l'opposition m'est reconnaissante.
Au mieux, la majorité gagne et ....

Ouais, c'est ça !

VIVE LA MAJORITE !!!
VOTEZ POUR LA MAJORITE
LA MAJORITE AU POWAAAA !!! (hein, c'est déjà fait ?)


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> VIVE LA MAJORITE !!!
> VOTEZ POUR LA MAJORITE
> LA MAJORITE AU POWAAAA !!!


y'a pas vraiment de candidat de la majorité à l'heure qu'il est ... tu ferai mieux de voter pour moi


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

est ce que les votes blancs sont pris en compte ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Oui mais en blanc 

Cel&#224; dit c'est un excellent moyen de niquer la boite &#224; MP de la Chambellanne


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas vraiment de candidat de la majorité à l'heure qu'il est ... tu ferai mieux de voter pour moi



Vu mon cursus, tu devrais pas trop insister, à moins de vouloir finir dans un cul-de-bas-fosse .... 
Mais on peut tenter le coup : j'aime pas les gens non plus, alors si tu me files le poste de bourreau ... :love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Ma parole sont tous sadiques &#224; Montpelier :affraid:


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

*Silvio*, le doc ne rappelle pas les règles, il en invente de nouvelles.

*Tu prends deux points en moins*, par mon bon plaisir. Pour ça, pour t'être moqué de ma fonction, et pour ton entêtement à ne pas vouloir te baigner dans Port Marianne.

Quant à ce qui a permis à l'exécuteur des basses uvres de changer ton vote, c'est dans les règles, à la définition du rôle de l'exécuteur.



> *Lexécuteur des basses uvres :*
> 
> Il peut retirer jusquà cinq points à dautres (hors le Maître du Château et lui-même).
> * Il peut changer le vote dun participant pour le tour suivant* (hors le vote du Maître et du Chambellan)  il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien sûr le publiera à la fin du tour.
> Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.



 Alors, maintenant, les modifications proposées par le théocrate.




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _On réclame de ma part des propositions précises, les voici. Dans le souci constant de limiter le risque de décisions arbitraires, je propose que la loi organique (la règle) soit modifiée dans les termes ci-après :_
> 
> *Le Maître du château :*
> Il examine la proposition de L'Exécuteur des basses uvres de retirer des points à l'un des joueurs et, le cas échéant, valide ou repousse cette proposition.
> ...




D'abord, je rappelle à ceux qui s'échauffe déja que les règles fixe un cadre temporel précis pour le conseil législatif : c'est entre la prise de fonction du Maître et l'ouverture officielle de la campagne. C'est donc trop tard poour ce tour ci. Par aillleurs, seuls trois personnes disposent de l'initiative législative : le Maître, le Chambellan et le leader de l'opposition.

Venons-en au  fond.

Globalement, les propositions du théocrate DocEvil visent à renforcer le pouvoir du Maître du Château au détriment de l'équilibre instauré dans les règles, en limitant la marge de manuvre de l'exécuteur, et en assujetissant ses gestes au bon vouloir du maître. De fait, le maître devient celui qui donne les points et qui les retire. C'est, sous couvert de "mettre fin à l'arbitraire", l'amorce d'une véritable dictature constitutionnelle.

En outre, la proposition qui vise le Chambellan :


> Le Chambellan ne peut annuler que les votes litigieux dans leur forme, sans limite quant au nombre de votes annulés.


 n'a pour fonction que de mettre fin au pouvoir  de l'exécuteur de changer le  vote d'un participant.
Il s'agit donc de vider ce rôle de sa substance.
Parfaitement inacceptable.

Enfin, la limitation du pouvoir du Chambellan de désigner le maître après égalité des votes et de recourir à un second tour de scrutin est une pure idiotie. Pourquoi pas un scrutin majoritaire à deux tours. Ridicule.
*
Moins 1 point pour le Doc, pour avoir insulté mes fonctions*.

Il m'en reste 1 à disposition, si vous comptez bien.


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On va quand même pas faire perdre l'Opposition sans une investiture (die Amtseinsetzung) officielle ou bien ? serait un peu vache ça




Ce serait inique, dégueulasse et très drôle...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

ce qui nous donne donc si je sais compter (&#231;a fait un moment que je ne m'y suis pas essay&#233;e) : 

rezba : 8
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
joanes : 4
maiwen : 4
roberto : 2
tibomong4 : 2
n°6 : 1
PonkHead : 1
Nobody : -1
DocEvil : -1
Lemmy : -2
silvio : -2
Ed the Head : -5


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Quinze pages à lire depuis vendredi ?????
Mais que s'est-il passé ?
Quelqu'un peut m'envoyer un petit résumé par MP ?

Bon, au cas où la campagne serait ouverte, je me déclare candidat au titre de maître du chateau pour le prochain tour.

Je n'ai pas de programme, mais vous pouvez être sûr que je ferais le maximum pour ne pas faire ce que vous attendez de moi.






(et bravo, SM, belle victoire)


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

bon alors les candidats sont : 

tibomong4
tihrum
y&b
DocEvil
maiwen
PonkHead
rezba

le vote prendra fin demain &#224; 17h

edit : je m'y perds moi avec tous ces candidats d'offices mais qui veulent pas l'&#234;tre, pas candidats d'office qui se pr&#233;sentent au dernier moment


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2006)

J'ai rien compri mais je suis d'accord!


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead, tu nous manquais ! 

Au fait, je n'ai pas renonc&#233; &#224; mon droit &#224; la candidature. 

Devant le bordel g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233; de ce tour, le mieux reste encore d'attendre le sprint final. Apr&#232;s tout, ma voix compte double, je ne vais pas la donner sans en avoir discut&#233;.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Venons-en au  fond.
> 
> Globalement, les propositions du théocrate DocEvil visent à renforcer le pouvoir du Maître du Château au détriment de l'équilibre instauré dans les règles, en limitant la marge de manuvre de l'exécuteur, et en assujetissant ses gestes au bon vouloir du maître. De fait, le maître devient celui qui donne les points et qui les retire. C'est, sous couvert de "mettre fin à l'arbitraire", l'amorce d'une véritable dictature constitutionnelle.
> 
> ...


Concernant le premier point, j'accepte que ma proposition concernant la validation des points retirés par l'Exécuteur soit modifiée au profit du Conseil législatif et non à celui du seul Maître du château.
La suite n'est qu'une déformation grossière de mes intentions.
Pour le reste, je remercie rezba de reconnaître que mes arguments portent sur le fond, ce qui me distingue grandement de mes adversaires. Il aurait cependant pu s'épargner de joindre la mesquinerie à la malhonnêteté intellectuelle.


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

D&#238;tes, vous n'auriez pas particip&#233; &#224; l'&#233;criture de la constitution europ&#233;enne non ?


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait cependant pu s'épargner de joindre la mesquinerie à la malhonnêteté intellectuelle.



:love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compri mais je suis d'accord!


 Ah enfin quelqu'un de sinc&#232;re dans tous ce bazar ! 

rejoins le pavillon noir et viens emmerder rezba foutre le bordel toi aussi !!.....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

J'ose faire remarquer l'absence de communiqué (die amtliche Verlautbarung) de l'Opposition ?


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2006)

un thread subversif  
ça fait bien sur les boulevards devant les touristes  
-


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ose faire remarquer l'absence de communiqué (die amtliche Verlautbarung) de l'Opposition ?


Notre chère opposante doit être trop occupée à visiter un hôpital pour enfants malades à la veille du scrutin...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2006)

*ELECTIONS PIEGE A CONS!*​


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Notre chère opposante doit être trop occupée à visiter un hôpital pour enfants malades à la veille du scrutin...


theresaG4, son absence nous épate :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit donc de vider ce r&#244;le [Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres] de sa substance.


Non, mais il s'agit clairement d'en limiter l'exercice arbitraire. Sinon, autant nommer un mod&#233;rateur, votre ex-Emminence.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Un modo ? et un admin encore  !??!


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais il s'agit clairement d'en limiter l'exercice arbitraire. Sinon, autant nommer un mod&#233;rateur, votre ex-Emminence.


Non pas du tout. Ce que tu veux, c'est &#234;tre maitre du ch&#226;teau, en virer les femmes, et avoir un ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres &#224; ta botte. Bref, tout le contraire de l'anarchie coop&#233;rante que nous  avons invent&#233; pour ce triumvirat du castel.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout. Ce que tu veux, c'est &#234;tre maitre du ch&#226;teau, en virer les femmes, et avoir un ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres &#224; ta botte. Bref, tout le contraire de l'anarchie coop&#233;rante que nous  avons invent&#233; pour ce triumvirat du castel.


Ce que je veux, c'est effectivement &#234;tre le Ma&#238;tre. J'en ai la comp&#233;tence et les moyens (si je ne le pensais pas, je ne me pr&#233;senterais pas devant les &#233;lecteurs qui m&#233;ritent mieux qu'un candidat « pas plus mal qu'un autre »). Je n'ai rien dit quant aux femmes, mais je ne m'&#233;tonne pas de cette attaque aussi grossi&#232;re que malhabile et qui n'a d'autre but que de diviser l'&#233;lectorat. Je souhaite en effet limiter les pouvoirs de l'Ex&#233;cuteur car leur potentiel discriminatoire me semble g&#233;n&#233;rateur d'injustices.
Je note avec inqui&#233;tude l'acharnement avec lequel on cherche &#224; diviser les membres, &#224; les opposer les uns aux autres, quand ma priorit&#233; est avant tout de les rassembler et de leur offrir plus de justice. Un tel comportement est indigne de ceux qui ont occup&#233; ou pr&#233;tendent occuper de hautes fonctions. Les &#233;lecteurs jugeront.

J'ajoute que, si je suis &#233;lu, mon mandat sera unique et de courte dur&#233;e. Une fois appliqu&#233;s les changements pr&#233;vus, mes fonctions seront aussit&#244;t remises entre les mains des &#233;lecteurs.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> les électeurs qui méritent mieux qu'un candidat « pas plus mal qu'un autre »).


Moi, je suis le pire...
... Et pourtant personne ne me mérite.

Si je suis élu, il n'est pas exclu que j'augmente les pouvoirs de l'exécuteur, afin que mon règne soit celui de la terreur et du n'importe quoi réunis.

Soyez illogiques,
Votez pour celui que vous ne voudriez pour rien au monde à la tête du chateau,
votez PonkHead !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, en effet, oulala, limite malade le bon Doc, la canicule sans doute


Ta naïveté est touchante.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

"_Delenda est carthago_" répétait _Caton l'Ancien_.....
il faut que de même  ce fumeux, soi-disant, triumvirat soit anéanti......
impitoyable et implacable tel les légions de _Scipion Emilien_ qui une fois le siège de Carthage fini, rasèrent la ville et qui dès qu'un morceau de terre était déblayé, retournaient le sol et le salaient afin que plus rien ne pousse jamais.....

oui, je suis une brute sanguinaire et mal éduquée; c'est ainsi que vont me présenter ceux qui briguent le pouvoir au château et cherchent à diviser pour mieux asseoir leur mainmise.....

sabres au clair !!
soyez féroces et n'écoutez pas ces gens, de peu de foi, qui cherchent à vous manipuler !!

j'ajouterais que le ponk essaie une fois de plus grossièrement de vous rouler dans la farine....
qu'a t'il fait au tour précédent, en prônant l'anarchie ?!..... mmhh ?!..... 
il s'est rallié à la "majorité" inique de ce château !!.......

zigouillez-moi tout ça !!!...........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ajouterais que le ponk essaie une fois de plus grossièrement de vous rouler dans la farine....


Faux.
J'ai toujours prétendu faire n'importe quoi, je l'ai fait - et puis, SM m'a proposé des cachous, je n'ai pas pu résister.
(A moins que ce ne soit l'irrésistible envie de trahir Ed qui venait de trahir SM à mon profit, je ne sais...)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> oui, je suis une brute sanguinaire et mal éduquée


Pfffff
pas crédible,
on dirait moi, très fatigué et qu'aurait avalé une encyclopédie illustrée sur les romains.
Personne n'y croit.


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *ELECTIONS PIEGE A CONS!*​


et au féminin ?
electionnes piège à connes ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

J'avoue pour le GHB cachou &#224; la LakeParade


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff
> pas crédible,
> on dirait moi, très fatigué et qu'aurait avalé une encyclopédie illustrée sur les romains.
> Personne n'y croit.


 ça tu n'en sais rien.......... 

et heureusement je ne suis pas toi....


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

Et puis quand l'on est mal &#233;duqu&#233;e il faut faire des f&#212;tes, "et du k&#233;e" passerait mieux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça tu n'en sais rien..........
> 
> et heureusement je ne suis pas toi....


Oh la la, comment il se la joue "vos raisins sont trop verts" !!!


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2006)

SUPERMOQUETTE

le triple Duc

saura dominer tout Duc

quel qu'il soit

m&#234;me le plus pr&#233;tentieux.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Ah mais heu je suis pas candidat moi


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pi&#232;ge &#224; connes ?


Non ca c'est une Porsche cabriolet.


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ma parole sont tous sadiques à Montpelier :affraid:



y a d'ça ... :love:
Mais pas maso 
C'est pour cette raison que Rezba peut toujours se gratter pour que je me baigne à Port Marianne. J'préfère encore l'avenue des Moulins pendant les inondations : un bain de boue, y a rien de mieux ... 

Bon finalement je vais voter pour Ed : il est à -5, je deviens donc son compétiteur direct. S'il remonte, je passerai bon dernier. C'est un statut  :king: lorsque'on voit la bande de misérables qui nous gouverne.

A moins que je vote Ponk : il est manifestement le seul candidat crédible de l'opposition


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

Ed n'est pas candidat.


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

Justement !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

de toute fa&#231;on je ne compte pas les votes exprim&#233;s autrement que par mp


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> (...)A moins que je vote Ponk : il est manifestement le seul candidat crédible de l'opposition



............................


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Non ca c'est une Porsche cabriolet.


tu crois pas si bien dire:
j'ai un copain qui à un appart sur Aix, toute la semaine il bosse a fos, fait les 3 huits, roule en fiesta pourave et ce depuis des années, et le week end, tadada ouvre la porte du garage, sort les fringues et sort la vielle 911 attention, avec les années il en a fait un bijoux
et je te jure quand tu montes avec lui les filles te regardent vraiment différement...  
il emballe dur ce con  :rateau: :king:

si elles savaient pour la fiesta


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> y a d'ça ... :love:
> Mais pas maso
> C'est pour cette raison que Rezba peut toujours se gratter pour que je me baigne à Port Marianne. J'préfère encore l'avenue des Moulins pendant les inondations : un bain de boue, y a rien de mieux ...
> 
> ...


Hola attention, y a la Majorité, l'Opposition dont le représentant/chef est le 2ème du tour précédent et le reste, ponk fait partie du reste !


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hola attention, y a la Majorit&#233;, l'Opposition dont le repr&#233;sentant/chef est le 2&#232;me du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent et le reste, ponk fait partie du reste !


Ah oui c'est vrai : Mea Culpa

Ponk est le seul candidat cr&#233;dible du reste :rateau:

Et si je vote pour toi ?

Silvio Girouette
Vote pour Supermoquette
:love:

(note pour le prochain vote : arr&#234;ter d'&#234;tre con et ne pas voter pour le candidat sortant)


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais heu je suis pas candidat moi


Raison de plus !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai : Mea Culpa
> 
> Ponk est le seul candidat crédible du reste :rateau:
> 
> ...


SM ne peut être candidat (c'est dans les règles, le maître ne peut se représenter)

Vote pour moi, j'ai de beaux restes !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Vote pour moi, j'ai de beaux restes !



justement ... toi ce sont des restes ...  


*votez pour moi​*​



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> SM ne peut être candidat (c'est dans les règles, le maître ne peut se représenter)





			
				Ponk au début a dit:
			
		

> Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant  mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-même.
> Le vote du Maître du Château ne peut être changé, sauf s'il est candidat à sa propre succession.



tu ne te contredis pas un peu là ?  ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Bon ça manque de sensualité tout ça (dixit Roberto)  :rateau:
Je propose une fête puisque le Roi s'y prête enfin ne sera par contre.
Le prétexte : l'inauguration du château (ben voui il est tout neuf)

Bon là je viens de finir de nettoyer les extérieurs du château, j'ai mis des animaux dans la serre tropicale :love: (ça te dérange pas hein Roberto?). Je ferais donc une annonce en bonne et dûe forme surement dans la soirée. Y'aura du pestacle 

Vous pouvez participer à l'organisation 
Pas de soucis, je vide ma boîte à MP


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que maiwen sera livr&#233;e en p&#226;ture &#224; la vindicte comme tous les autres, quoi la galanterie ?!..... :mouais:
ceci pour consacrer et respecter l'expression : "_ville prise_" !!..........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> justement ... toi ce sont des restes ...
> 
> 
> *votez pour moi​*​
> ...


Ah tiens, voui... 
Horreur et putréfaction, j'ai oublié mes propres règles !

Bon, ben SM peut se représenter, il n'a juste pas le droit de voter pour lui même...

Mais ça ne change rien, le seul vrai quandidat du changement c'est moi !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que maiwen sera livr&#233;e en p&#226;ture &#224; la vindicte comme tous les autres, quoi la galanterie ?!..... :mouais:
> ceci pour consacrer et respecter l'expression : "_ville prise_" !!..........



ah ... c'est une sorte de pari ... et si tu perds ? 

ps : PonkHead est donc gateux ... il avait raison ce sont des restes ... des restes qui s'effritent

Si je suis &#233;lue je lui promets une place en g&#233;riatrie ... donjon nord, tr&#232;s ensoleill&#233; aux heures de la sieste pendant les mois d'&#233;t&#233;


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ... c'est une sorte de pari ... et si tu perds ?


nan, c'est une ligne "_directrice_"............ 
ni passe-droits, ni privil&#232;ges !!.............


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> nan, c'est une ligne "_directrice_"............
> ni passe-droits, ni privilèges !!.............


hum je vois ... plutôt une promesse faite à tes électeurs ... 

on s'étonne que les gens votent si peu en France :hein:


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis &#233;lue je lui promets une place en g&#233;riatrie ... donjon nord, tr&#232;s ensoleill&#233; aux heures de la sieste pendant les mois d'&#233;t&#233;


Ah enfin un vrai programme ! 
Si je vote pour toi, tu me donnes les clefs de la salle des tortures ?
:love::love:

Une question : un bourreau peut-il se faire hara-kiri, et se retirer 5 points ?
(finalement je me reconnais un petit c&#244;t&#233; maso)


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum je vois ... plutôt une promesse faite à tes électeurs ...
> 
> on s'étonne que les gens votent si peu en France :hein:


je ne prône que la terreur, la guerre à outrance et ne promets que des larmes et du sang............


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin un vrai programme !
> Si je vote pour toi, tu me donnes les clefs de la salle des tortures ?
> :love::love:


on voit &#231;a en mp 



			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Une question : un bourreau peut-il se faire hara-kiri, et se retirer 5 points ?
> (finalement je me reconnais un petit c&#244;t&#233; maso)





> Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).



donc non ... mais par contre le maitre du chateau peut t'en enlever ... &#224; toi de voir 

edit : tihrum ... un homme ... un vrai


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je ne prône que la terreur, la guerre à outrance et ne promets que des larmes et du sang............



C'est vrai que ça a un certain style ... 
pourquoi pas ?
J'aurai le droit de jouer avec les catapultes, les trébuchets et les mangonneaux ?
:mouais:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

et une piscine ? j'ai besoin d'une piscine ! 

je m'y rends justement l&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quant à DocEvil, qui se demandait il y a encore peu de temps ce qui pouvait bien nous rassembler ici, je lui prévois une résidence à la mesure de sa valeur...


Ça s'appelle une église et j'en ai déjà plein.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Mais y'a déjà tout ça maîwen, dans les post d'avant, enfin tu pourras tout visiter lors de l'inauguration


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Queenlucia, elle est ouverte à tout le monde !
> :love:



Il te faut peut-être refournir les plans ?
Maîwen appréciera les transats et la bouée canard 
(désolé pas de lignes de nage)


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le Château..._ et puis *une visite panoramique en format Pdf...*



Ponk voudrait une petite île à lui dans les douves, c'est possible ?


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le Château..._ et puis *une visite panoramique en format Pdf...*http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/Tourisme_au_Chateau.pdf


   excellent   



euh par contre comment le facteur arrive a faire passer le courrier ?


----------



## Nobody (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> la débauche ... / ... de rimes pauvres


Si vous optez pour le vote d'Ocquévil
Vous ferez du château un bidonville.









Et prout ma chère.
:rateau:


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ta naïveté est touchante.




Rhaaaaaaaaa, Dieu me tripote.........


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'aurai le droit de jouer avec les catapultes, les tr&#233;buchets et les mangonneaux ?
> :mouais:


 tu pourrais....avec tout ce que l'imagination peut donner...

ainsi que l'a dit un autre* avant moi :
"_sur une distance d'un mois et vingt-cinq jours de marche, je d&#233;vastai le pays, j'y r&#233;pandis le sel et les &#233;pines....
je fis cesser les cris joyeux dans les campagnes o&#249; je laissai s'&#233;tablir les onagres et les gazelles et toutes les esp&#232;ces d'animaux sauvages...."



__



* h&#233;h&#233;, qui &#231;a donc ?!......suffit d'avoir la souris balladeuse.... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je fis cesser les cris joyeux dans les campagnes où je laissai s'établir les onagres et les gazelles et toutes les espèces d'animaux sauvages...."


Onagre du palais,
onagre du palais,
y a une jeune fille, lon la,
y a une jeune fill-euh.


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais....avec tout ce que l'imagination peut donner...
> 
> ainsi que l'a dit un autre * avant moi :
> "_sur une distance d'un mois et vingt-cinq jours de marche, je d&#233;vastai le pays, j'y r&#233;pandis le sel et les &#233;pines....
> ...


 DocEvil ?


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais....avec tout ce que l'imagination peut donner...
> 
> ainsi que l'a dit un autre* avant moi :
> "_sur une distance d'un mois et vingt-cinq jours de marche, je d&#233;vastai le pays, j'y r&#233;pandis le sel et les &#233;pines....
> ...



Toi, je t'assure que je te banirai, apr&#232;s le pal.
`


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil ?


 nan, là tu as trop d'imagination..... 
Docquéville n'est qu'une Pythie......
avec tout le crédit que l'on peut accorder aux personnes qui font ce métier......
d'où parfois le mal qu'il y a à essayer de lire et déchiffrer son action......


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je t'assure que je te banirai, après le pal.
> `



Mais qu'il est méchant avec le gentil tirhum .... 

C'est pas de sa faute, s'il est la réincarnation de Gengis :love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je t'assure que je te banirai, après le pal.
> `


tu n'es qu'un satrape !........


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu n'es qu'un satrape !........



...que tu n'attraperas pas.


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum est un faux méchant.
> Ponkhead est un faux vilain.
> Je suis un faux architecte.
> DocEvil est un vrai sérieux.
> ...




Tout cela est vrai.
Et je suis un vrai salopard, n'en doutez pas.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum est un faux méchant.
> Ponkhead est un faux vilain.
> Je suis un faux architecte.
> DocEvil est un vrai sérieux.
> ...


Je suis un vrai vilain, au sens ancien du terme.
Les aristos, à la lanterne !

J'emporterais le chateau et fêterais ma victoire à la hussarde.
Qu'on se le dise.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Tiens voui si je dois suivre une campagne une fois dans ma vie, je soutiendrais Mlle Maïween


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est le mot que je cherchais !
> :love: :love: :love:



Dès que j'ai reconnu onze autres comparses, le me remets en campagne.

M'en manque plus que 3.  En comptant les salopehard, bien sûr.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...que tu n'attraperas pas.


 nous verrons......


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum est un faux m&#233;chant. (...)


 puissque j'y pense; t'as ouvert ton tableau de bord ?!.... 






			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un vrai vilain, au sens ancien du terme.
> Les aristos, &#224; la lanterne !
> 
> J'emporterais le chateau et f&#234;terais ma victoire &#224; la hussarde.
> Qu'on se le dise.


 balivernes.....
au fil de l'&#233;p&#233;e, tu passeras toi aussi......


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien "Ma&#239;ween", &#231;a fait cri de souris et j



Et .... ????

 :afraid: Ouh l&#224; je viens de v&#233;rifier 

VOTEZ M-A-I-W-E-N ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> nous verrons......
> puissque j'y pense; t'as ouvert ton tableau de bord ?!....
> 
> 
> ...


Ta tête, au bout d'une pique, ornera la grille d'entrée et servira d'avertissements aux audacieux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis un vrai salopard, n'en doutez pas.


Le genre qui se situe plus facilement sur le terrain de la forfanterie que sur celui des idées.


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> balivernes.....
> au fil de l'&#233;p&#233;e, tu passeras toi aussi......





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ta t&#234;te, au bout d'une pique, ornera la grille d'entr&#233;e et servira d'avertissements aux audacieux.


pourtant vous avez beaucoup de choses en commun tous les 2
notamment le fait de vouloir zigouiller tout le monde :rose:

vous vous rendez compte que cela a un impact n&#233;gatif sur votre &#233;lectorat ? 

moi-m&#234;me &#224; qui on a promi des tr&#233;buchets et des catapultes, je me demande si ma t&#234;te ne servira pas au final de projectile ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le Château..._ et puis *une visite panoramique en format Pdf...*http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/Tourisme_au_Chateau.pdf


on reconnaît bien là le style des badboys... ah non ... de roberto :love: ... les ailes sont en forme de coeur 

celui qui me dit que ce sont des os je lui annule son vote  (sauf s'il est pour moi ...)

je vois qu'on me soutient 

je vous rappelle quand même que les votes se font uniquement par mp, et doivent m'être envoyé avant demain 17h


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le genre qui se situe plus facilement sur le terrain de la forfanterie que sur celui des idées.




Non mon chéri. La constitution du Château, je l'ai déjà réécrite. Pour éviter toute tentative radicale-cassoulet, et toute dérive théocratique.

Pour le programme, ça attendra mon prochain mandat. Mais je peux d'ores et déja dire qu'il y aura douze principes fondateurs.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> pourtant vous avez beaucoup de choses en commun tous les 2
> notamment le fait de vouloir zigouiller tout le monde :rose:
> 
> vous vous rendez compte que cela a un impact n&#233;gatif sur votre &#233;lectorat ?
> ...


 ponkhead est un fake.....
si tu es avec nous, tu n'as rien &#224; craindre.......


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mon chéri. La constitution du Château, je l'ai déjà réécrite. Pour éviter toute tentative radicale-cassoulet, et toute dérive théocratique.
> 
> Pour le programme, ça attendra mon prochain mandat. Mais je peux d'ores et déja dire qu'il y aura *douze* principes fondateurs.



Mais y en a que sept de péchés capitaux  ?!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mon chéri. La constitution du Château, je l'ai déjà réécrite. Pour éviter toute tentative radicale-cassoulet, et toute dérive théocratique.
> 
> Pour le programme, ça attendra mon prochain mandat. Mais je peux d'ores et déja dire qu'il y aura douze principes fondateurs.



douzes saloperies ?


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais y en a que sept de péchés capitaux  ?!



Chez les chrétiens, oui. Mais ces gens ont l'esprit étroit.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais y en a que sept de péchés capitaux  ?!


Mais ô combiens de péchés capiteux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis odré : ta signature est un monument, et pis aussi c'est très visuel...



Si ça te fais penser à ce que je crois que tu penses .... tu ferais mieux d'aller voir un médecin


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

tiens d'ailleurs ce que dis le Coran:


> N'est pas Proph&#232;te qui veut. C'est DIEU qui les choisit  en les dotant d'un bon comportement afin qu'ils puissent accomplir pleinement leur r&#244;le d'annonciateurs de bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui les suivent et d'avertisseurs pour ceux qui d&#233;sob&#233;issent &#224; l'Ordre de DIEU. Ils ont donc l'immunit&#233; contre toute forme d'association. Car l'association, c'est-&#224;-dire, adorer autre que DIEU, quelque chose ou quelqu'un avec DIEU, constitue le plus grand p&#233;ch&#233; que l'homme puisse commettre. Il est donc impossible d'imputer &#224; J&#233;sus, fils de Marie, la responsabilit&#233; de certaines croyances.
> 
> C'est dire que les Proph&#232;tes sont pr&#233;serv&#233;s de l'association, avant et apr&#232;s la R&#233;v&#233;lation.
> 
> Ils sont &#233;galement immunis&#233;s contre les grands p&#233;ch&#233;s, et m&#234;me les petits p&#233;ch&#233;s qui refl&#232;tent une bassesse de caract&#232;re.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

_à l'attention des modérateurs; cette image est trop grande, je le sais pertinemment.
ceci est un acte de propagande...... _









SM, c'est raté !..... 

Roberto, pas de flagornerie !...... ​


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2006)

surtout dans les points discos


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois que je pense à ce à quoi ça te fait penser que je pense, tu es une sacrée coquine !
> :love:



Moi je viens de consulter, et il m'a dit que tout allait bien .... :love:
Il faut peut-être chercher ailleurs comme le suggère Roberto, qui s'il continue à faire le beau ne va jamais avoir le temps de rajouter cette petite île dans les douves ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Dites, suffit ce bronx dans mon ch&#226;teau ? sinon z'allez gouter aux joies des png format mondial.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De la _quoi ?_
> :mouais:
> T'appelles &#231;a comme &#231;a, la drague, toi ?


 c'est &#231;a le pouvoir des mots, on ne sait jamais que croire...... 


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites, suffit ce bronx dans mon ch&#226;teau ? sinon z'allez gouter aux joies des png format mondial.


 marche pas.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de consulter, et *il* m'a dit que tout allait bien .... :love:
> Il faut peut-&#234;tre chercher ailleurs comme le sugg&#232;re Roberto, qui s'il continue &#224; faire le beau ne va jamais avoir le temps de rajouter cette petite &#238;le dans les douves ...


Il ? 

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; eut ma vectorialisation j'ai pas peur des png ....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça le pouvoir des mots, on ne sait jamais que croire......
> marche pas.....


Tu as été sauvé par une mauvaise balise, mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre. D'ailleurs tu peux attendre tu ne seras pas élu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>


*
ÇA, C'EST DE LA PROPAGANDE QU'ELLE EST BELLE!!!!*  :love:


----------



## mado (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _à l'attention des modérateurs; cette image est trop grande, je le sais pertinemment._​
> 
> _ceci est un acte de propagande...... _
> 
> ​


​Tiens ça, ça m'rappelle Poildep et sa révolution. Décidément t'es qu'un usurpateur ​


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Le s sentences tombent ! patochman et tout ceux qui soutiennent tirhum vont avoir du mal &#224; consulter leur tableau de bord


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> [/center]
> Tiens &#231;a, &#231;a m'rappelle Poildep et sa r&#233;volution. D&#233;cid&#233;ment t'es qu'un usurpateur ​


 trop "jeune" pour conna&#238;tre le sieur et ses exploits pass&#233;s...... 







j'adore ce corse l&#224; !!....... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le s sentences tombent ! patochman et tout ceux qui soutiennent tirhum vont avoir du mal à consulter leur tableau de bord



*ORDURE!!!*


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il ?


Ze Doctor ...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *
> ÇA, C'EST DE LA PROPAGANDE QU'ELLE EST BELLE!!!!*  :love:



Ouais! Tous avec Tirhum pour leur foutre au cul!


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le s sentences tombent ! patochman et tout ceux qui soutiennent tirhum vont avoir du mal &#224; consulter leur tableau de bord


 boaf !!
avec rezba qui m'a promis le supplice du pal et un bannissement......... 



Mr miss........


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
:rateau: je viens d'arriver,
 je m'essuie les pieds,
 j'ai ramass&#233; le plan,
 la bicoque est grande, assez grande pour accueillir tout ce monde,
:afraid: j'aper&#231;ois moultes prospectus et affiches de propagandes,
 le doute masa&#239; (comme le guerrier)
 pour qui vais-je voter ?
:love:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

pour moi c'est &#233;vident

si j'&#233;tais moi ... non ... si je me pr&#233;sentais pas je voterai pour wobewto


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> pour qui vais-je voter ?
> :love:



Tu as le choix :

Maïwen ou comment je me sers de mon poste de chambellan pour essayer de me la pêter grave et d'intimider tout le monde.

tirhum - monsieur j'insulte tout le monde mais une fois élu, je ferais comme les autres à me barrer au soleil avec la caisse.

Ou moi.

C'est toi qui voit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir vous commander et sauf vot' respect :
> *Pour Maiwen.*
> Voilà.



*TU N'EST QU'UN MISÉRABLE ESCLAVE DE TES HORMONES!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2006)

Je vois que la d&#233;mocratie avance  Silvio a chang&#233; de casquette, du moins il prend des cours de valse h&#233;sitation. Quelques votants se laissent aller &#224; prendre de la poudre de papillon. Int&#233;ressante : l'arriv&#233;e tonitruante du Titi le Khan et de sa horde, avec en premi&#232;re ligne Le Corse. Il ont pris le ch&#226;teau en tenaille ! Le Doc tente d'asseoir une autocratie mais, pour le moment, Rezba, ex-cleanissime, lui retire chaise &#224; chaque tentative... Qu'on lui apporte au moins un coussin !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que la démocratie avance  Silvio a changé de casquette, du moins il prend des cours de valse hésitation. Quelques votants se laissent aller à prendre de la poudre de papillon. Intéressante : l'arrivée tonitruante du Titi le Khan et de sa horde, avec en première ligne Le Corse. Il ont pris le château en tenaille ! Le Doc tente d'asseoir une autocratie mais, pour le moment, Rezba, ex-cleanissime, lui retire chaise à chaque tentative... Qu'on lui apporte au moins un coussin !


Et toi ?
Rangée des voitures ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ?... Rezba, ex-cleanissime, lui retire chaise à chaque tentative... Qu'on lui apporte au moins un coussin !



Que son coxys... Cocsy... Coxisqu... *QUE L'OS DU DERCHE LUI REMONTE DANS LA BOUCHE!!!
*


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir vous commander et sauf vot' respect :
> *Pour Maiwen.*
> Voilà.


C'est léger comme argumentation, il y a quoi de bien dans son  programme ?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ou moi. *futur résident de la tour gégé .*
> 
> C'est toi qui voit.



... cela dit si vous voulez d'un maître à cours terme ... un ratzinger du chateau disons ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est léger comme argumentation, il y a quoi de bien dans son  programme ?


Rien du tout.

Mais c'est encore mieux que les oubliettes de celui de tirhum.

Il faut voter PonkHead, je te dis !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... cela dit si vous voulez d'un maître à cours terme ... un ratzinger du chateau disons ...


Un ratzinger contre une souris qui chante.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaaaaaa, Dieu me tripote.........


Dans tes rêves, petit homme aux sourcils mobiles.


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il faut voter PonkHead, je te dis !


Mouais, vous n'êtes que trois dans la course à la gloire et au pouvoir


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

je rappelle que les candidats sont : 


Tibomong4
tihrum
rezba
y&b
DocEvil
PonkHead
maiwen


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui apporte au moins un coussin !


Si j'avais aussi mal au cul que tu as l'habitude de perdre...


----------



## katelijn (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai.
> :love:
> Rien que cette particularité devrait lui octroyer un poste permanent au château.
> Ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de l'attrait touristique.



Y'a plus que a le clouer sur le blason du château


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je rappelle que les candidats sont :
> 
> 
> Tibomong4
> ...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

Difficile de se faire une id&#233;e,
y a t il des propositions qui d&#233;marquerait les candidats ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais aussi mal au cul que tu as l'habitude de perdre...



Ca peut se mettre en phrase du jour, ça?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de se faire une idée,
> y a t il des propositions qui démarquerait les candidats ?



Oui... Nous, on va te faire fumer le TDB...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Nous, on va te faire fumer le TDB...


tu te répètes  ... si les partisans de tihrum se mettent aussi à gatouiller alors


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non mon ch&#233;ri. La constitution du Ch&#226;teau, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;&#233;crite. Pour &#233;viter toute tentative radicale-cassoulet, et toute d&#233;rive th&#233;ocratique.
> 
> Pour le programme, &#231;a attendra mon prochain mandat. Mais je peux d'ores et d&#233;ja dire qu'il y aura douze principes fondateurs.


Votre ex-Emminence s'&#233;gare, mais l'aveu sonne terriblement. Oui, c'est VOUS qui avez &#233;crit cette constitution inique qui fait la part belle aux discriminations et aux injustices. C'est VOUS qui &#234;tes responsable de la gestion d&#233;plorable du ch&#226;teau et des d&#233;chirements qu'elle entra&#238;ne. &#201;tant Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau, vous avez eu votre chance d'&#339;uvrer pour le bien public. On voit assez ce que vous en avez fait. Comment les &#233;lecteurs pourraient-ils faire confiance &#224; l'homme qui porte la responsabilit&#233; des maux dont ils souffrent ? Et encore avez vous l'arrogance d'imaginer un hypoth&#233;tique mandat suppl&#233;mentaire ? Il est temps d'en finir avec vos m&#233;thodes, inefficaces et plus que douteuses. Les &#233;lecteurs peuvent encore choisir la voie du changement et de la justice. S'ils choisissent de ne pas reporter leurs attentes sur ma candidature, je les conjure au moins d'avoir la clairvoyance de rejeter la v&#244;tre : vous n'avez plus rien &#224; offrir que le malheur.


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> blablabla. S'ils choisissent de ne pas reporter leurs attentes sur ma candidature, je les conjure au moins d'avoir la clairvoyance de rejeter la vôtre : vous n'avez plus rien à offrir que le malheur.



Je ne suis pas sérieusement candidat, pour ce tour là. Ma harde n'est pas complète.
Qu'ils commencent donc par rejeter ta candidature, après on verra.


----------



## mado (24 Juillet 2006)

Euh, c'est pas tirhum ? 

Un bulletin mal orthographi&#233; risque la nullit&#233; non ? Fais gaffe le gribouilleur, pas s&#251;r que le corse soit tr&#232;s fiable sur ce coup..


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (blablabla) Les électeurs peuvent encore choisir la voie du changement et de la justice. S'ils choisissent de ne pas reporter leurs attentes sur ma candidature, *je les conjure au moins d'avoir la clairvoyance de rejeter la vôtre : vous n'avez plus rien à offrir que le malheur.*


donc votez pour nous, les "_pavillons noirs_", CQFD............


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et toi ?
> Rangée des voitures ?



Toujours présente  

Étonnante journée : ma secrétaire dit avoir reçu, sous pli scellé, une proposition de création d'un ordre de la jarretière, faite par un passionné de Chantelle chevalerie. Il dit écrire des posts uniquement vêtu d'une chemizafleurs   

Question : est-ce que Titi le Khan et son général, dit Le corse, ne feraient pas l'un comme l'autre, d'excellents excécuteurs des "basses" oeuvres, vu leur goût pour le rouge cardin carmin ?  C'est une question qu'il faut se poser


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

TDB ??? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> donc votez pour nous, les "_papillons rouges_", CQFD............



 

(tirhum je m'excuse, j'ai mal orthographi&#233; ton pseudo &#224; chaque fois)

dis cortex


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sérieusement candidat, pour ce tour là. Ma harde n'est pas complète.
> Qu'ils commencent donc par rejeter ta candidature, après on verra.


tes hardes, tu vas pouvoir reprendre à la porte du château.........


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

la grandiloquence lui va si bien. 

Bon, comment on vote ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Question : est-ce que Titi le Khan et son général, dit Le corse, ne feraient pas l'un comme l'autre, d'excellents excécuteurs des "basses" oeuvres, vu leur goût pour le rouge cardin carmin ?  C'est une question qu'il faut se poser



*ET POURQUOI PAS TUEURS AUX ABATTOIRS, PENDANT QU'ON Y EST?!?*


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> la grandiloquence lui va si bien.
> 
> Bon, comment on vote ?


on m'envoie un mp, en me donnant le nom du candidat 

edit : mado, voyons


----------



## mado (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> la grandiloquence lui va si bien.
> 
> Bon, comment on vote ?


 
Tu m'envoies un mp 

(edit : oui, ben j'ai essay&#233;.. )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (tirhum je m'excuse, j'ai mal orthographi&#233; son pseudo &#224; chaque fois)



*Tu seras cruellement ch&#226;ti&#233;e...*


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans tes rêves, petit homme aux sourcils mobiles.




Toi, le néo-disco punk de Sainte Suzanne tu ne perds rien pour attendre, il est des bombes qui explosent aussi tard que pas encore tu l'auras :mouais:    




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai.
> :love:
> Rien que cette particularité devrait lui octroyer un poste permanent au château.
> Ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de l'attrait touristique.



Monsieur avec les chemizafleurs et tutti cuanti, n'oubliez pas vouzossi qu'un d'un coup de sourcil adroitement placé je puis vous énucléer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sérieusement candidat, pour ce tour là.


Une élection est toujours une chose sérieuse. Votre « badinage » est singulièrement méprisant à l'égard des électeurs.


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si y a un Quicktime de fait je veux bien le recupérer.
> 
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:


je note ... je note ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Toi, le néo-disco punk de Sainte Suzanne tu ne perds rien pour attendre, il est des bombes qui explosent aussi tard que pas encore tu l'auras :mouais:


Tes menaces ne m'impressionnent pas. Fais ce que tu as à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P'tain y va pas s' la fermer, oui ??


Voilà la conception que mes adversaires ont de la démocratie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la conception que mes adversaires ont de la démocratie.



Ah, mais c'est qu'on est en plein haut moyen-âge, là... Y'a pas de démocratie qui tienne... Pas plus que d'antalgiques pour les TDB fumants...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où t'as vu que j'étais ton adversaire, mon louveteau duveteux ?
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:


Tu tournes autour de Maïwen comme une mouche autour d'une merde (c'est juste un exemple).


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais c'est qu'on est en plein haut moyen-&#226;ge, l&#224;... Y'a pas de d&#233;mocratie qui tienne... Pas plus que d'antalgiques pour les TDB fumants...


si si y'a un trucs qui s'appelle pr&#233;pa... un truc avec un H dedans ... mais je crois que c'est en pommade 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu tournes autour de Ma&#239;wen comme une mouche autour d'une merde (c'est juste un exemple).


tu me touches :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si si y'a un trucs qui s'appelle prépa... un truc avec un H dedans ... mais je crois que c'est en pommade



Jeune fille, vos parents devraient vous priver de Canal+, certains Week ends...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jeune fille, vos parents devraient vous priver de Canal+, certains Week ends...


Effectivement...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> elle tourne !


euh c't'adire ... tu entends quoi exactement par tourner ?  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais c'est qu'on est en plein haut moyen-âge, là... Y'a pas de démocratie qui tienne... Pas plus que d'antalgiques pour les TDB fumants...


exactement !
de Capoue jusqu'au château (ou l'inverse), nous crucifierons tous ces "sinistres" qui ont confisqué le pouvoir à leurs profits.....
si quelqu'un veut une place dans le "chemin de croix".......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un veut une place dans le "chemin de croix".......



Heuuuuu.... Tu connais aussi mon goût immodéré pour le pal expérimental...   :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben le week-end elle est pas chez ses parents : elle tourne !


 Et voilà comment la réputation d'une candidate fut atomisée par son plus fervent _reluq... _ supporter


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et voil&#224; comment la r&#233;putation d'une candidate fut atomis&#233;e par son plus fervent _reluq... _ supporter



Ch&#234;ne, orme ou sapin? ... Pour le pieu? ... 

Je te conseille le sapin, si c'est ta premi&#232;re fois... La r&#233;sine freine un peu la glissade... :love:


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu me touches :rose:



:affraid: je vois mal sa grandiloquence faire une chose pareille :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

question au créateur de ce jeu : les multiples pseudos comptent-ils pour plusieurs voix ?... à mon sens, un multiple pseudo relève d'une unique esprit (parfois même d'un simple esprit) ... à moins qu'un cas de schizophrénie avérée soit officiellement déclarée, ce qui ne m'a pas semblé être le cas jusqu' alors

j'attends donc un éclaircissement


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

Les pseudos multiples doivent &#234;tre v&#233;rifi&#233;s par un mod&#233;rateur, et bannnis par un administrateur.


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les pseudos multiples doivent être vérifiés par un modérateur, et bannnis par un administrateur.


donc à terme ça ne fera plus qu'un (voire zéro ) 

hinhinhin


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2006)

Pauvre monsieur supermoquette !

Pauvres tous !

Moi qui ai les vacances en horreur,

au point que lire le seul mot "vacances"

me donne de l'urticaire et parfois

m&#234;me de l'urtibagdad, afin de m'&#233;loigner

de tous ces posts haineux traduisant

la d&#233;mesur&#233;e soif de pouvoir d'une

bande de requins sanguinaires, je vais

en prendre (des vacances) et me retirer

dans un superbe lieu tr&#232;s

touristique extr&#234;mement fr&#233;quent&#233;

comme le m&#233;tro station Ch&#226;telet

(ou Ch&#226;teau d'Eau cacaninicucule oblige)

ou, mieux encore, la C&#244;te d'Azur

(choix corn&#233;lien n'est-ce pas) o&#249;

je ne risquerai pas de c&#244;toyer les

grandes gueules hurlant sous les

murailles du magnifique ch&#226;teau

du S&#233;r&#233;nissime SUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai jamais dit que je regrettais sa chute,
et que je recherchais le pal 

Ca serait plutôt le contraire


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

faudrait lui expliquer :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... la Côte d'Azur où
> 
> je ne risquerai pas de côtoyer les
> 
> ...



*C'EST PAS ENCORE PROUVÉ SCIENTIFIQUEMENT!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> question au créateur de ce jeu : les multiples pseudos comptent-ils pour plusieurs voix ?... à mon sens, un multiple pseudo relève d'une unique esprit (parfois même d'un simple esprit) ... à moins qu'un cas de schizophrénie avérée soit officiellement déclarée, ce qui ne m'a pas semblé être le cas jusqu' alors
> 
> j'attends donc un éclaircissement


Un pseudo - un vote.

Si les modos et admins n'ont pas fait le ménage, tant pis...




Quoi, pas démocratique ?
Ben non.



Si je suis élu, j'envisage de réformer ce fonctionnement pour le moins étrange.
(maintenant, vous savez pour qui voter)


----------



## maiwen (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un pseudo - un vote.
> 
> Si les modos et admins n'ont pas fait le ménage, tant pis...
> 
> ...


bien, je compte donc


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Mmh mmh.


Je voulais dire, en termes plus choisis, que ton implication aux c&#244;t&#233;s de Ma&#239;wen n'est plus &#224; d&#233;montrer. Soutenir l'un de mes adversaires, c'est &#234;tre mon adversaire.

Le charisme. L'autorit&#233;. Le style.
Pour le ch&#226;teau, *c'est d'Ocqu&#233;ville !*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire, en termes plus choisis, que ton implication aux côtés de Maïwen n'est plus à démontrer. Soutenir l'un de mes adversaires, c'est être mon adversaire.
> 
> Le charisme. L'autorité. Le style.
> Pour le château, *c'est d'Ocquéville !*


Je le savais !
Un sang bleu, un noblion !

A la lanterne !!!!!

Votez pour le vialin du chateau,
votez PonkHead


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un pseudo - un vote.
> 
> Si les modos et admins n'ont pas fait le ménage, tant pis...
> 
> ...


On ne nettoie pas les listes electorales pendant les elections 

avant, ou apr&#232;s, mais pas pendant !


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais !
> Un sang bleu, un noblion !
> 
> A la lanterne !!!!!
> ...


en même temps, pour un chateau, rien ne vaut un chatelain


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, pour un chateau, rien ne vaut un chatelain


Moi, je serais le chatelaid


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> On ne nettoie pas les listes electorales pendant les elections
> 
> avant, ou apr&#232;s, mais pas pendant !


Et si, on constate des fraudes apr&#232;s, on saisit le tribunal ou &#224; d&#233;faut on allume un b&#251;cher


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, pour un chateau, rien ne vaut un chatelain


Dans mes bras ! :love:


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras ! :love:



Ho, Suzanne t'as pas fini de vouloir toucher tou'lmonde comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ho, Suzanne t'as pas fini de vouloir toucher tou'lmonde comme ça


Mais je n'ai aucune envie de te toucher, petit homme aux sourcils mobiles...


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'ai aucune envie de te toucher, petit homme aux sourcils mobiles...




Sous cette police austère, qui nous abreuve depuis quelques jours de posts sans smileys - vous l'aurez noté je pense - se cache un être à la sensuallité bouillonante, le sexe  pavois toujours fièrement en érection levé, prêt à tous les stratagèmes pour attirer vers lui les posteurs innocents, une sorte de Raminagrossbise Suzanne, il aime bien qu'on l'appelle Suzanne .

Mon Docounet, tu permets que je t'appelle comme ça - surtout depuis que tu connais le coup des sourcils - penses tu vraiment que tant de sérieux entraînera derrière ta candidature tous ces posteurs innocents ? Allez, lache toi un peu quoi, toi que l'on a connu si fun et si disco avec ton short moulant à paillettes, donne nous le meilleur de toi même, fait gicler péter quoi :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

signé : ton petit homme aux sourcils mobiles (heu, en fait je suis pas si petit hein  )


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> JUn pseudo - un vote.
> 
> Si les modos et admins n'ont pas fait le ménage, tant pis...



Note que le ménage peut être fait à posteriori, ce qui serait bien plus amusant !

1 pseudo + 3 "faux pseudos" = 4 bans.

Ca c'est du pouvoir, face de rat !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Mon Docounet, tu permets que je t'appelle comme ça - surtout depuis que tu connais le coup des sourcils - penses tu vraiment que tant de sérieux entraînera derrière ta candidature tous ces posteurs innocents ? Allez, lache toi un peu quoi, toi que l'on a connu si fun et si disco avec ton short moulant à paillettes, donne nous le meilleur de toi même, fait gicler péter quoi :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Ma candidature n'est pas glamour ? La belle affaire... Je ne cherche pas, je n'ai jamais cherché à séduire. Je ne souhaite pas être élu Miss Univers, mais Maître du château. Il y a un temps pour tout. Nous verrons après ma victoire pour les paillettes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aux côtés, voilà qui n'est pas des plus pratiques, mais je m'adapte volontiers !
> :love: :love: :love:



À force d'être protéiforme tu vas finir par te faire un joli noeud


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> &#192; force d'&#234;tre prot&#233;iforme tu vas finir par te faire *un joli noeud*



Mais vas-y! Excite son c&#244;t&#233; libidineux, tire-z-y sur le manche &#224; grelots... Il va bien finir par nous tacher la page...  tu ne sais pas encore comment il est?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais vas-y! Excite son c&#244;t&#233; libidineux, tire-z-y sur le manche &#224; grelots... Il va bien finir par nous tacher la page...  tu ne sais pas encore comment il est?



Mais je ne tire sur rien ! Surtout pas sur une ambulance !


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ma candidature n'est pas glamour ? La belle affaire... Je ne cherche pas, je n'ai jamais cherché à séduire. Je ne souhaite pas être élu Miss Univers, mais Maître du château. Il y a un temps pour tout. Nous verrons après ma victoire pour les paillettes.




T'ain arrête tu fais peur là :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais vas-y! Excite son c&#244;t&#233; libidineux, tire-z-y sur le manche &#224; grelots... Il va bien finir par nous tacher la page...  tu ne sais pas encore comment il est?


On se demande si le pr&#233;tendu Toqu&#233;ville

ne serait pas un tantinet cingl&#233;, hein ?

La folie des grandeurs lui monte au donjon.

 :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On se demande si le pr&#233;tendu Toqu&#233;ville
> 
> ne serait pas un tantinet cingl&#233;, hein ?
> 
> ...



Ah, oui... Mais non. C'est de Roberto "Iron dick" Vendez dont on parle l&#224;...


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chêne, orme ou sapin? ... Pour le pieu? ...
> 
> Je te conseille le sapin, si c'est ta première fois... La résine freine un peu la glissade... :love:


 un peu de savon noir et ça glisse tout seul...... :love:


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les pseudos multiples doivent être vérifiés par un modérateur, et bannnis par un administrateur.


 petit malfrat !....


			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et si, on constate des fraudes après, on saisit le tribunal ou à défaut on allume un bûcher


 ça peut s'allumer toute l'année; pourquoi faire des restrictions ?!......... 



nous ferons un _cairn_ de (vos) crânes à l'entrée du château pour rappeller que nous ne badinons pas............


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Une campagne de talent, rien &#224; redire, tout va se jouer entre ind&#233;pendants, c'est pas beau &#231;a ?


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une campagne de talent, rien à redire, tout va se jouer entre indépendants, c'est pas beau ça ?




Ah, non Monsieur, ça va pas être beau, ça non


----------



## philire (24 Juillet 2006)

...*Ti*bo


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

mouiiii.... m&#232;z'encore ?!.....
c'est sa vue qui te coupe la "chique" ?!.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

A moins que ça ne soit la perspective de...


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

au fait mon PATOCH'..... 
une petite pr&#233;cision utile sur comment r&#233;ussir un empalement.....
(campagne d'Egypte 1798-1800)

_"L'homme fut condamn&#233;, par le conseil de guerre fran&#231;ais, &#224; avoir les poings br&#251;l&#233;s puis &#224; &#234;tre empal&#233; vif. Le bourreau Barth&#232;lemy coucha sur le ventre Soliman, tira un couteau de sa poche, lui fit au fondement une large incision, en approcha le bout de son pal et l'enfon&#231;a &#224; coups de maillet. Puis il lia les bras et les jambes du patient, l'&#233;leva en l'air et fixa le pal dans un trou pr&#233;par&#233;. Soliman v&#233;cut encore durant quatre heures, et il eut v&#233;cu plus si, durant l'absence de Barth&#232;lemy un soldat ne lui eut donn&#233; &#224; boire : &#224; l'instant m&#234;me il expira."


_


----------



## philire (24 Juillet 2006)

oui, oui, Maiwen aussi nous menace de supplices :affraid::affraid:


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que la démocratie avance  Silvio a changé de casquette, du moins il prend des cours de valse hésitation.


Oh Maîtresse :love: :love: :love: 
Mais je me sentais abandonner  
Pis j'ai la scoumoune, alors si tu veux être élue, il faut mieux que je vote pour quelqu'un d'autre ....  
Tiens SM par exemple ...   

Tous :
Purée vous m'en avez collé 4 pages pendant que j'allais faire un tour sur WoW.
C'est une honte !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> ...*Ti*bo


TIsympa mais c'est perdu


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui, Maiwen aussi nous menace de supplices :affraid::affraid:


 Ne me dis pas que c'est Tibo, *là*, à ses pieds... :affraid:


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2006)

Je reste stup&#233;fait par le nombre de participants &#224; ce jeu incompr&#233;hensible :affraid:
et esp&#232;re bien que sa grandilocquence y mettra bon ordre&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Oh Maîtresse :love: :love: :love:
> Mais je me sentais abandonner
> Pis j'ai la scoumoune, alors si tu veux être élue, il faut mieux que je vote pour quelqu'un d'autre ....
> Tiens SM par exemple ...
> ...


Mais vote pour moi et on va rire un maximum* 

*Lis bien les règles en ce cas


----------



## Patamach (24 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ... 
C'est genre les chandelles du chateau ici??


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que c'est Tibo, *l&#224;*, &#224; ses pieds... :affraid:



:mouais: Cher Human cessez-donc de fanstamer et reprenez une activit&#233; normale, je vous prie ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> et espère bien que sa grandilocquence y mettra bon ordre


Tu peux compter sur moi. Vous pouvez tous compter sur moi (mais pas tous à la fois, ça chatouille).


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais vote pour moi et on va rire un maximum*
> 
> *Lis bien les règles en ce cas


D'un coup là, suis pas sûr ....


----------



## joanes (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux compter sur moi. Vous pouvez tous compter sur moi (mais pas tous à la fois, ça chatouille).



Ah tu vois, tu es un garçon tactile....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu vois, tu es un garçon tactile....


Ça me touche que tu t'en sois aperçu, petit homme aux sourcils mobiles.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2006)

Marrant j'avais jamais fais le lien

T 

Ouch


----------



## rezba (24 Juillet 2006)

C'est laid, ce que vous nous faites, l&#224;. Toute cette floraison de candidatures.
Y'a trop de bouffitude, et une tentation vers le chaos dont il est &#224; craindre que vous ne saurez la porter jusqu'&#224; son apog&#233;e.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Si encore y'en avait un qui vaille le coup mais nan m&#234;me pas...

Du temps des vrai superstar, on aurait tous acclam&#233; le Grand Zebig, et il nous aurait fait r&#234;v&#233; par sa prise de pouvoir 

SM n'&#233;tait encore qu'un petit nioub, une petite crotte. Ah tiens, y'a des choses qui changent pas finalement...


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Rejoins-moi. Tu as le profil.
On est pas press&#233;, on attendra d'&#234;tre douze.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Et de face ? ca passe aussi ?


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Y'aura de la place. 
On se poussera, s'il faut.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Bonne id&#233;e tiens, poussez-vous, me revoila


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

je vais vous en faire de la place !!....
il va falloir pousser les murs du sous-sol avec tout l'inconfort nécessaire et les gadgets moyen-âgeux qui vont avec......
vous pourrez aligner des petits bâtons sur les murs pour compter les jours avec vos p'tits doigts saignants.... vu que vos ongles auront été soigneusement arrachés avec délicatesse par le préposé à la "cave"...... 

réveillez vous !!
avec nous, virez ces abuseurs patentés de leur petit nid douillet !.....

éviscérons, étripons, dessinons sur les murs avec leur sang !!......... 
de noir, notre emblème deviendra rouge....








P.S : non, mais !.... ​


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Rezb' j'te laisse le soin de lui dire au nioub la a qui il parle ? 

Il sait pas d'ou qu'on vient nous les Gamerz, et y sait po de quoi on est capab'   



			
				L'nioub a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous en faire de la place !!....
> il va falloir pousser les murs du sous-sol avec tout l'inconfort n&#233;cessaire et les gadgets moyen-&#226;geux qui vont avec......



T'es gentil, tu touches pas a nos machines de jeux  



> vous pourrez aligner des petits b&#226;tons sur les murs pour compter les jours avec vos p'tits doigts saignants.... vu que vos ongles auront &#233;t&#233; soigneusement arrach&#233;s avec d&#233;licatesse par le pr&#233;pos&#233; &#224; la "cave"......



En g&#233;n&#233;ral c'est plut&#244;t moi qui les arraches les ongles dans not' cave.
Allez un suppo et au lit toi ! Vite avant que je me f&#226;che 


Nam&#233;ho, Ou qu'y s'croye lui ! :clown:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

d'abord rezba, il est plus l&#224;, tu es donc tout seul.....
et pis ensuite, je suis un emmerdeur.....

alors, kesk'y veut le Bassou ?!...... 



&#233;dith : j'parle pas d'ta cave ! pas la [MGZ] ni le num', ici c'est le ch&#226;teau...... 


Nam&#233;ho, Ou qu'y s'croye lui ! :clown:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

C'&#233;tait il y a longtemps.

A cette &#233;poque Rezba &#233;tait de pourpre v&#234;tu, Sonnyboy d&#233;couvrait les joies de l'abbrasif, Mackie esp&#233;rait devenir "hademine", gKatarn n'avait pas encore besoin de d&#233;ambulateur pour se d&#233;placer. Dauk&#233;vyl tournait ses premi&#232;res vid&#233;os amateurs pornos...

Les restes de Gribouilles &#233;taient encore frais, pendus aux portes de macg&#233;, Bengili offrait des gini, Amok excellait dans l'art du supplice de l'ipod et Foguenne roulait ses premi&#232;res pelles au m&#233;tro parisien.

C'etait il y a bien longtemps et la guerre allait &#233;clater. Une guerre totale, ou le Bar osa d&#233;fier La cave et les [MGZ] paisibles qui y vivaient.

Grand mal leur pris, car m&#234;me s'ils &#233;taient inf&#233;rieur en nombre, les fiers soldats de la [MGZ] d&#233;f&#232;rent Les ignobles Bar member d'abord dans La cave m&#234;me. Puis voyant la faiblesse des habitants du Bar, les h&#233;ros antique de La cave, ces l&#233;gendes m&#234;mes que l'on conte encore, mont&#232;rent sur le Bar et y impos&#232;rent leur marque. 

Les pitoyables membres du Bar durent ployer sous la puissance des [MGZ].

Puis les honorables [MGZ] restaur&#232;rent la paix dans ce monde du Bar. 

Mais ces h&#233;ros vient encore et toujours, au moindre appel, ils sortiront de l'ombre a nouveau, pour purifier, s'il le besoin se fait sentir, Le bar.


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

boaf !
les contes pour enfants........ou les souvenirs d'anciens combattants...... 
vivre sur des acquis..... (tiens &#231;a ressemble &#224; rezba, &#231;a !)..... 


rezba au piquet !


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> boaf !
> les contes pour enfants........ou les souvenirs d'anciens combattants......



D'anciens combattus?
 

D'toute manière, c'était il y a ... pffffft ... des millions d'années, ça... plus aucun rappirt avec l'actualité...

Pi les batailles de clans genre Guerre des Boutons, Velrans contre Longevernes, c'est pour les pré-ados même pas pas boutonneux, s'impatientant de ne pas voir, à l'horizon, apparaitre leur pré-puberté.

Alors, hein... prrrrrrrrrrrrrt 

Z'aviez même pas de poils au pubis à l'époque alors hein, s'il vous plait, je vous en prie!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Tu vois on est tous d'accord l&#224; dessus : aucun rappirt 


Tu sais faire le consensus toi


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> SM n'&#233;tait encore qu'un petit nioub, une petite crotte. Ah tiens, y'a des choses qui changent pas finalement...


Essaie de faire croire que tu jouais aux billes avec les calculs rh&#233;naux du big avant moi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

rahhh, des malades, vous &#232;tes tous malades  


comment pourrait on confier les affaires &#224; une bande d'excit&#233;s ne r&#234;vant que de coups bas, de bosses et de plaies.

Tibomon, ma reine, ne vois tu pas que l'horizon se couvre d'une langueur monotone, que le rock est dans la casba (juste pour le son), qu'un avenir glorieux t'attends dans cette auge qu'il faudra bien nettoyer.

Oui, mes amis, levons nous et faisons une haie d'honneur &#224; celle qui sauvera ce royaume... groupons nous, rallions nous au panache noir de Tibomon.

Vive Tibomon.







Biba la revoluzionne, biba la muerte  (ol&#233


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> rahhh, des malades, vous ètes tous malades


Aucun rappirt en effet, juste un petit mal de rhin  








			
				 ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> *Vive Tibomon*


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Contre la fausse opposition
Contre cette vile contre-fa&#231;on
"Tapez" dans le mille
Votez DocEvil !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rejoins-moi. Tu as le profil.
> On est pas press&#233;, on attendra d'&#234;tre douze.


T'as besoin d'un tra&#238;tre dans ta bande? 
Ah m*rde, je porte le flambeau de tirhum...  

Je m'en vais 24h et pfiouu, 10 pages de plus dans ce fil. Ce que je constate, c'est qu'il y a de plus en plus de candidatures, que c'est de moins en moins clair et qu'il se passe des choses pas nettes dans les TDB... 
Il va falloir faire un peu de m&#233;nage.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'as besoin d'un traître dans ta bande?
> Ah m*rde, je porte le flambeau de tirhum...
> 
> Je m'en vais 24h et pfiouu, 10 pages de plus dans ce fil. Ce que je constate, c'est qu'il y a de plus en plus de candidatures, que c'est de moins en moins clair et qu'il se passe des choses pas nettes dans les TDB...
> Il va falloir faire un peu de ménage.


Et bien, telle la Arlette du chateau, je suis toujours candidat, toujours à râler contre le pouvoir en place.
Tu peux toujours promettre de voter pour moi, si tu te cherches une petite trahison pas cher pour boucler ta semaine de canicule.


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Contre la fausse opposition
> Contre cette vile contre-fa&#231;on
> "Tapez" dans le mille
> Votez DocEvil !


Que nenni : pour faire plaisir &#224; Ed qui m'a gentillement coupdboul&#233;, je vote Ed !

*VIVE ED 1er, dit le tra&#238;tre
*


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2006)

pour un avenir meilleur,votez jacques lafleur


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

et pour le pr&#233;sent ?   


quand tu vois ce qu'il a fait avec le sofitel...


----------



## NED (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la douceur de *maiwen,* qui m'a promis en privé de vider et nettoyer les doûves avant de les remplir de *lait de jument, additionné de miel d'acacia,* excellent pour la peau.
> :rose:




Vous prevenez quand c'est prêt, qu'on puisse venir piquer un plongeon. Avec cette chaleur ça fera pas de mal....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la douceur de *maiwen,* qui m'a promis en privé de vider et nettoyer les doûves avant de les remplir de *lait de jument, additionné de miel d'acacia*


*
Pour que tous les morts de soif du chateau viennent y boire en meute après le bain des belles ?
Beurk.*


----------



## Patamach (25 Juillet 2006)

Qui est en tête dans les sondages?

Ces braves sondages qui sont le fidèle reflet des idées fugaces et du marketing politique de masse?  ... mais je m'égare.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la douceur de *maiwen,* qui m'a promis en privé de vider et nettoyer les doûves avant de les remplir de *lait de jument, additionné de miel d'acacia,* excellent pour la peau.



*ET APRÈS UN BON BAIN... HOP!!! LES FOURMIS!!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, telle la Arlette du chateau, je suis toujours candidat, toujours à râler contre le pouvoir en place.
> Tu peux toujours promettre de voter pour moi, si tu te cherches une petite trahison pas cher pour boucler ta semaine de canicule.


Merci, mais c'est déjà fait.


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *ET APRÈS UN BON BAIN... HOP!!! LES FOURMIS!!!*



Oh oui !

Il n'y rien de meilleur que tout plein de ch'tites fourmis, disons un millier, pour te mordiller délicatement le lobe de l'oreille ....

:love::love:


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

Oui, c'est avec ce dernier morceau qu'elles se régalent.


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2006)

pour l'egalité des chances des candidats
le vote sera effectué sous tente a oxygene


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

je comprend pas, j'ai pas re&#231;u les bulletins de vote dans ma bo&#238;te aux lettres? Tout foulcamp.
Je dois voter pour qui?


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

je crois que j'vais voter Patoch'


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Contre la fausse opposition
> Contre cette vile contre-façon
> "Tapez" dans le mille
> Votez DocEvil !


Je t'aime. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'vais voter Patoch'


Ah, oui... Mais non, je suis juste colleur d'affiches pour Tirhum ...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

et voilà !....
SM incite à voter pour "Docquiveul", rezba qui commence à préparer le prochain tour....
maiwen qui promet n'importe quoi....


			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'as besoin d'un traître dans ta bande?
> Ah m*rde, je porte le flambeau de tirhum...
> 
> Je m'en vais 24h et pfiouu, 10 pages de plus dans ce fil. Ce que je constate, c'est qu'il y a de plus en plus de candidatures, que c'est de moins en moins clair et qu'il se passe des choses pas nettes dans les TDB...
> Il va falloir faire un peu de ménage.


 'ttention à ta tête toi !!...... 

*POUR DU MENAGE DANS LES "GRANDES LARGEURS"; VOTEZ TIRHUM !!!!.......



*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où va se situer l'Amour, je vous le demande un peu !


Quelqu'un se dévoue pour expliquer à Roberto ? La reproduction sexuée tout ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire sans doute : _"Quelqu'un qui sache de quoi il s'agit précisément" ??_
> :rateau:


*OUAIS, OUAIS!!! VA TE FROTTER LE PISTIL AU MIEL D'ACACIA ET ATTEND QUE PASSE UNE ABEILLE!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUAIS, OUAIS!!! VA TE FROTTER LE PISTIL AU MIEL D'ACACIA ET ATTEND QUE PASSE UNE ABEILLE!!!!*



l'abeille et la b&#234;te, somme toute... :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois on est tous d'accord là dessus : aucun rappirt
> 
> 
> Tu sais faire le consensus toi



Et allez, le Maitre du Château est à nouveau vexé... :rateau: 

Décidément, cette noblesse de robe ne vaut pas tripette: aucune tenue, aucun sang-froid. Il est vraiment temps de partir sabre au clair pour conquérir enfin la charge suprême et installer aux commandes un personnage digne de figurer dans les livres d'histoire. 

Mettons fin à la lignée des rois fainéants et de leurs maires du palais plus que douteux. 

*Choisissons celle qui puisse défendre nos idéaux
Qui, bien davantage que ces petits nobliaux,
Donnera éclat et lustre à notre château
La belle, la grande, la seule: celle qui s'appelle Tibo!*

:love:


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUAIS, OUAIS!!! VA TE FROTTER LE PISTIL AU MIEL D'ACACIA ET ATTEND QUE PASSE UNE ABEILLE!!!!*


A qui il a proposé de traire les abeilles déjà ? :rateau:

Patoch : enfoiré : tu m'as pourri mon TDB


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, cette noblesse de robe ne vaut pas tripette: aucune tenue, aucun sang-froid. Il est vraiment temps de partir sabre au clair pour conquérir enfin la charge suprême et installer aux commandes un personnage digne de figurer dans les livres d'histoire.
> 
> Mettons fin à la lignée des rois fainéants et de leurs maires du palais plus que douteux.


*CQFD.....* 
*VOTEZ TIRHUM !! 


*


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *CQFD.....*
> *VOTEZ TIRHUM !!
> 
> 
> *



C'est que je finirais par hésiter... Elle reste où la Panthère, nom de Pieu?

Pi le drapeau noir, quand même (et les petits dessins zôssi), ça a de la gueule. Et au moins, la noblesse au pouvoir serait d'épée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Patoch : enfoiré : tu m'as pourri mon TDB


*ET ENCORE... TU N'AS PAS GOÛTÉ À MON CASSOULET MAISON...* :love:


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

*Je suis pour le rétablissement des priviléges !*


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je finirais par h&#233;siter... Elle reste o&#249; la Panth&#232;re, nom de Pieu?
> 
> Pi le drapeau noir, quand m&#234;me (et les petits dessins z&#244;ssi), &#231;a a de la gueule. Et au moins, la noblesse au pouvoir serait d'&#233;p&#233;e...


 Ah!! tu vois !..... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ... au moins, la noblesse au pouvoir serait d'épée...



*... ET DE PAL...* :love: :style: :king:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Un saint suaire miteux d'un personnage &#224; cheveux longs et petits seins ronds...
Est-ce un symbole cr&#233;dible pour une r&#233;volution ?


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *... ET DE PAL...* :love: :style: :king:







&#233;tonnantes ces obsessions&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un saint suaire miteux d'un personnage &#224; cheveux longs et petits seins ronds...
> Est-ce un symbole cr&#233;dible pour une r&#233;volution ?


 c'est s&#251;r qu'une faux en carton p&#226;te..........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> &#233;tonnantes ces obsessions&#8230;



*TU FERAS MOINS LE MALIN, TRANSFORM&#201; EN BROCHETTE DE LA MER...*


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un saint suaire miteux d'un personnage &#224; cheveux longs et petits seins ronds...
> Est-ce un symbole cr&#233;dible pour une r&#233;volution ?


C'est pas une r&#233;volution, tout juste un jacquerrie 

(il s'agit de prendre le chateau, pas la courrone  )


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est s&#251;r qu'une faux en carton p&#226;te..........


 du coup m&#244;&#244;sieur est "p'tit bras" !! il a chang&#233; d'avatar !........ :rateau:




pas les moyens d'assurer ses promesses ?!........


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je finirais par hésiter... Elle reste où la Panthère, nom de Pieu?
> 
> Pi le drapeau noir, quand même (et les petits dessins zôssi), ça a de la gueule. Et au moins, la noblesse au pouvoir serait d'épée...



Moi aussi je doute 
Surtout depuis qu'il m'a promis les trébuchets ... :love:
Pis faut pas oublier le cassoulet-maison de Patoch, la Grande Classe :love::love:
Il suffirait que N°6 se rallie avec le Château-Margaux, et je bascule ... :love::love::love:

-> Roberto : on dit traire pour les ch'tites nabeilles si on veut pas que les modos interviennent pour apologie de la zoophilie. On cumule déjà un certain nombre de tares et de perversions dans ce threat, pas la peine d'en rajouter


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je doute
> Surtout depuis qu'il m'a promis les trébuchets ... :love:
> Pis faut pas oublier le cassoulet-maison de Patoch, la Grande Classe :love::love:
> Il suffirait que N°6 se rallie avec le Château-Margaux, et je bascule ... :love::love::love:
> ...


Puisque tu en es aux corrections des propos d'autrui, commence par dire thread, et non threat (et toc!)


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

ponkhead &#224; un nouvel avater :affraid:  
je dois admettre que tu maitrises paint allah perfection    (et re combo  )


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Il me reste un point &#224; enlever.
&#199;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un ?
Y'a bien Ed, mais j'aime pas donner dans la facilit&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ponkhead à un nouvel avater :affraid:
> je dois admettre que tu maitrises paint allah perfection    (et re combo  )


C'est mon avatar de fêtes de fin d'années.
Mais j'ai trouvé qu'il représentait assez bien mon absence de programme.
Tout de même plus alléchant que les supplices du saint-suaire, non ? (qui, cela dit en passant, a aussi changé d'avatar il y a peu. Pas assez sanguinaire le petit navion ?)


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu en es aux corrections des propos d'autrui, commence par dire thread, et non threat (et toc!)



Je corrige qui ? oui thread, fil de discussion, quoi ...
Tiens finalement, je voterai pas pour toi ! et toc ! :rateau:


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est que je finirais par hésiter... Elle reste où la Panthère, nom de Pieu?
> 
> Pi le drapeau noir, quand même (et les petits dessins zôssi), ça a de la gueule. Et au moins, la noblesse au pouvoir serait d'épée...


Attention, Nobody.
La tentation, oui... l'énergie à revendre...
Mais auras-tu encore tout ça quand tu auras mangé trop de cassoulet ? :sick:


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

nobody is perfect


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

*HALTE AUX NABOTS*

*VOTEZ TIBO !*​


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nobody is perfect



M'rappelle qqchose ca


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Attention, Nobody.
> La tentation, oui... l'énergie à revendre...
> Mais auras-tu encore tout ça quand tu auras mangé trop de cassoulet ? :sick:



Le cassoulet? C'est la propulsion à réaction.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Finalement vot' truc c'est election de miss camping et celui qui gagne c'est celui qui a la plus grande gueule dans ses supporters 

J'eus pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; l'&#233;lection de Mister paire de *******s, mais Amok aurait gagn&#233;


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Niveau *petits seins ronds,* je vous recommande Maiwen : et puis elle a une coiffure plus classique, certes, mais elle a meilleure mine et un plus joli sourire !
> :love:





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je pr&#233;f&#232;re la douceur de *maiwen,* qui m'a promis en priv&#233; de vider et nettoyer les do&#251;ves avant de les remplir de *lait de jument, additionn&#233; de miel d'acacia,* excellent pour la peau.
> :rose:
> :love:
> (...)



_-note : pr&#233;voir une cellule r&#233;frig&#233;r&#233;e pour Roberto......







_


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste un point &#224; enlever.
> &#199;a int&#233;resse quelqu'un ?
> Y'a bien Ed, mais j'aime pas donner dans la facilit&#233;.


 bourreau "d'op&#233;rette"...... 
tu m'as d&#233;j&#224; enlev&#233; un point, alors, boaf....... 


			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (...) (qui, cela dit en passant, a aussi chang&#233; d'avatar il y a peu. Pas assez sanguinaire le petit navion ?)


 quelle perspicacit&#233; !.... 
&#233;h oui faut se donner les moyens...... mais comprendrais-tu ?!........ 


			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Finalement vot' truc c'est election de miss camping et celui qui gagne c'est celui qui a la plus grande gueule dans ses supporters
> J'eus pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; l'&#233;lection de Mister paire de *******s, mais Amok aurait gagn&#233;


 viens encore foutre des poils partout cuil&#224; !!


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Attention, Nobody.
> La tentation, oui... l'énergie à revendre...
> Mais auras-tu encore tout ça quand tu auras mangé trop de cassoulet ? :sick:



Laisse le !
Il ne faut pas hésiter à se remettre en question 

Il doit goûter à la puissance et la beauté du côté obscur 
Nobody, pense au cassoulet-maison :love::love:

*Pour la domination de la galaxie,
Votons Tirhum !!!

*Patoch, t'es sérieux pour le cassoulet, parce que là, j'ai une petit faim :love:


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le cassoulet? C'est la propulsion à réaction.



Voilà, tu y es presque : reste plus qu'à changer ta signature


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, tu y es presque : reste plus qu'à changer ta signature



J'attends 16h30.

 :rateau:


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

En plein aprèm, indigestion assurée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Patoch, t'es s&#233;rieux pour le cassoulet, parce que l&#224;, j'ai une petit faim :love:



Oui, oui... Bien s&#251;r... Mais je ne pourrai t'en donner que quand j'aurai boul&#233; 25 autres p&#233;brons...   
Patience, patience...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Un vrai &#233;cosyst&#232;me a lui tout seul ce Roberto :love:


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> En plein aprèm, indigestion assurée...



Tout dépend du décalage horaire en rapport à l'heure du lever.


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> En plein apr&#232;m, indigestion assur&#233;e...


B&#233; nan : on fait la sieste dans le hamac en &#233;coutant les cigales ...


Le hamac, c'est pile-poil pour les siestes apr&#232;s un cassoulet


----------



## philire (25 Juillet 2006)

A 17 h, avec Tirhum, il ne s'agira pas de faire la sieste !


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Faites pas comme la derni&#232;re fois, pensez &#224; voter avant, les nazes de l'opposition !


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Depuis quand les p&#233;ons votent ils pour les monarques qui les gouvernent ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Pfff comme vous perdez votre temps ici au lieu d'aider dans les forums techniques


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Si vous votez maiwen,* elle vient de me confier en privé qu'elle n'hésitera pas, et que malgré la Charte elle
> 
> _Imaginez ici que soient formulés vos désirs les plus encombrants...
> Respirez lentement.
> ...


Et on pourra mettre des doigts dans la charte ? :love:


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand les péons votent ils pour les monarques qui les gouvernent ?


tiens à ce propos j'ai demandé à une amie chinoise à quel âge en chine devient on majeur...
et la réponse est:
elle->c'est un concept européen
moi->donc ok mais alors a quel âge votez vous ?
elle->voter ?
moi->ah oui c'est vrai, bon a quel âge si tu fais une connerie, tu vas en prison ?
elle->benh il n'y a pas de prisons, c'est des centres de réeducation
moi->ah oui bon ok, benh ecoute on va laisser tomber alors 
véridique :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faites pas comme la dernière fois, pensez à voter avant, les nazes de l'opposition !


 pour une fois que tu dis quelque chose de sensé....... 

N'OUBLIEZ PAS DE VOTER...... POUR MOI !!........ 










      affichez l'emblème qui mettra fin au règne du moustachu et de sa clique en pleine décrépitude..............


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

I'am rédi


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Marx est mort, votez Groucho


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> I'am rédi


 
hmmm 

mitou


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> I'am rédi


toi, je te vois venir !!............


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié l'âge minimum du mariage (pour les garçons bien entendu), le permis de conduire, et l'ouverture d'un compte en banque, ça donne des indications sur l'âge où on est censé être à peu près responsable !


Le mariage je n'y ai pas pensé, par contre le compte en banque, c'est via les parents car les enfants ne possédent pas d'identité, sauf s'il doivent avoir un passeport, pas de nb de sécurité sociale, pas de CI, rien  je vais demander pour le mariage et les choses que l'on peux faire avant de se marier


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Le mariage je n'y ai pas pens&#233;, par contre le compte en banque, c'est via les parents car les enfants ne poss&#233;dent pas d'identit&#233;, sauf s'il doivent avoir un passeport, pas de nb de s&#233;curit&#233; sociale, pas de CI, rien  je vais demander pour le mariage et les choses que l'on peux faire avant de se marier


 tu veux pas ouvrir un fil ?!................. 






EDIT : joanes, joanes..........


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

La question est posée


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste un point à enlever.
> Ça intéresse quelqu'un ?
> Y'a bien Ed, mais j'aime pas donner dans la facilité.




Personne, vraiment ?


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas ouvrir un fil ?!.................


note: ne jamais voter pour tirthum  


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Personne, vraiment ?


tirthum ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> note: ne jamais voter pour tirthum
> 
> tirthum ?


faut suivre..... rezba, d'une décision veule et mesquine, m'a déjà enlevé un point....... 

d'autre part....
_- note : demandé à nase d'aurtografier korectemant lé psseudos........ _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Personne, vraiment ?


Si, moi, j'en veux! 


_De toute fa&#231;on, si sur ce srutin on ne me retire pas 5 points, c'est pas normal. _


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Si, moi, j'en veux!
> 
> 
> _De toute fa&#231;on, si sur ce srutin on ne me retire pas 5 points, c'est pas normal. _


 une piq&#251;re de rappel, alors........ 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau.....
> soit....
> puisqu'il faut faire campagne, je bats le rappel de toutes les mauvaises volont&#233;s, ceux capables de choses les plus viles, mais ob&#233;issants :
> 
> ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

tain gal&#232;re ... coupure d'&#233;lectricit&#233; dans toute ma rue hier &#224; ... 20h50 ... et j'ai pu allumer le mac seulement ... maintenant ...  

trop de pages &#224; lire


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (...) trop de pages &#224; lire


 va falloir faire un effort..........


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

*Pour conjurer le danger moquettiste, et infliger une cruelle défaite à la candidature radsoc, il est impérieux de réussir à se rassembler, réussir à nous renouveler et réussir à tenir nos promesses. 

Je crois que Tibo a les atouts pour concilier les trois exigences.

Les détenteurs du pouvoir seront sévèrement sanctionnés pour avoir abusivement occupé abusivement le Château empêchant l'avènement, par la transmission des compétences, d'équipes et d'idées nouvelles.*



*VOTEZ TIBO*​


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas, j'ai pas re&#231;u les bulletins de vote dans ma bo&#238;te aux lettres? Tout foulcamp.
> Je dois voter pour qui?


pour moi  



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *ET ENCORE... TU N'AS PAS GO&#219;T&#201; &#192; MON CASSOULET MAISON...* :love:


avec un peu de cerf ? 

Roberto ... tu as de la m&#233;moire ... et de l'imagination :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Pour les comp&#233;tences : votez le Doc

Pour rassembler : la maiwen

Et pour se renouveler : y&b


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour les compétences : votez le Doc
> 
> Pour rassembler : la maiwen
> 
> Et pour se renouveler : y&b



Mais pour vraiment 'igoler
Votez Tirhum Le Laid
(c'est pour la rime vot' Seigneurie, pas taper)


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2006)

Les idées nouvelles chez Tibo... Rien que la phrase m'amuse...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour les comp&#233;tences : votez le Doc
> 
> Pour rassembler : la maiwen
> 
> Et pour se renouveler : y&b


 vais vraiment te raser la moustache... en en retirant les poils un par un.......
quelqu'un a une pince &#224; &#233;piler ?!.......


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

faut lui demander &#224; &#233;piler


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Ça s'améliore pas.


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pour moi



trop tard 


_cela dit, un t-shirt mouillé peut faire changer d'avis._


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> trop tard
> 
> 
> _cela dit, un t-shirt mouillé peut faire changer d'avis._


Elle a déjà dit qu'elle ne participerait pas au concours, tu perds ton temps.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> trop tard
> 
> 
> _cela dit, un t-shirt mouillé peut faire changer d'avis._


il aurait fallu s'asseoir sur les pelouse du milieu ... raté


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Personne, vraiment ?


Purée, j'avais pas vu le vote de la bombe !!! c'est génial ce truc 

A moi, à moi, le dernier point à retirer : faut que je pique sa place à Ed, votre Pitoyabilité !


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Votez pas Maiwen, et elle dansera pour vous la Danse de la Banane Folle,*
> une chose qu'elle n'a fait qu'une fois dans sa vie, l'année dernière,
> debout sur une table de l'Hippopotamus© de la rue de la Convention,
> après avoir perdu le sens des réalités morales objectives,
> ...


... La danse de l'hippopotame ?

ou du popotame ?

L'utilitaire en question permet, à partir de quelques données
judicieusement choisies, de déterminer quasi-instantanément
si, soudainement confronté à une masse plus ou moins
visqueuse s'agitant frénétiquement sur une table de bistrot,
on assiste à l'une ou l'autre danse.


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Pour conjurer le danger moquettiste, et infliger une cruelle défaite à la candidature radsoc, il est impérieux de réussir à se rassembler, réussir à nous renouveler et réussir à tenir nos promesses.
> 
> Je crois que Tibo a les atouts pour concilier les trois exigences.
> 
> Les détenteurs du pouvoir seront sévèrement sanctionnés pour avoir abusivement occupé abusivement le Château empêchant l'avènement, par la transmission des compétences, d'équipes et d'idées nouvelles.*



tout ceci n'est que verbiage inutile et lénifiant. :sleep:

*- Action - Réaction - Sanction -
*





il n'en restera qu'un!​


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

T'ain il fait super chaud là.

Bon, ça se passe comme vous voulez ?


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

De quoi tu parles, silvio ?
T'as pas vraiment bien lu les r&#232;gles, je crois.


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il aurait fallu s'asseoir sur les pelouse du milieu ... raté



c'est pas grave...tu pourras toujours briguer le titre en 2052


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> T'ain il fait super chaud l&#224;.
> 
> Bon, &#231;a se passe comme vous voulez ?


gamin, va !!....... 




_P.S : fait gaffe &#224; tes doigts, quand m&#234;me !!......._


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Au cours de cette campagne, j'ai pu exposer l'ensemble de mes propositions. Maintenant que vient l'heure du choix, je n'ai plus rien d'autre à dire que ceci : je souhaite qu'il n'y ait qu'un vainqueur et que ce vainqueur soit le château.
Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont soutenu. Leur amitié est en soi une victoire.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Au cours de cette campagne, je n'ai cessé de dire n'importe quoi afin que vous ne sachiez pas ce que je ferais si j'étais élu (voire, que vous vous en cognassiez sévère).
Maintenant qu'approche l'heure du choix, j'aurais bien plein de choses à dire, mais, faute de temps, je me limiterais à celle-ci : je souhaite être le vainqueur.
Ceux qui me soutiennent font bien, que les autres aillent au diable.


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est Gaullistique !



Je plussoie: quelle démagogie.


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au cours de cette campagne, j'ai pu exposer l'ensemble de mes propositions. Maintenant que vient l'heure du choix, je n'ai plus rien d'autre à dire que ceci : je souhaite qu'il n'y ait qu'un vainqueur et que ce vainqueur soit le château.
> Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont soutenu. Leur amitié est en soi une victoire.



C'est beau, c'est grand 

_Par contre, si les choses tournent mal, évite de donner un coup de boule! _


----------



## Nobody (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Au cours de cette campagne, je n'ai cessé de dire n'importe quoi




Sais pas... J'ai pas trop vu de différences avec les autres fois.

 :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Au cours de cette campagne, je n'ai cessé de dire n'importe quoi afin que vous ne sachiez pas ce que je ferais si j'étais élu (voire, que vous vous en cognassiez sévère).
> Maintenant qu'approche l'heure du choix, j'aurais bien plein de choses à dire, mais, faute de temps, je me limiterais à celle-ci : je souhaite être le vainqueur.
> Ceux qui me soutiennent font bien, que les autres aillent au diable.


Amen....


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

et contre la canicule ? rien ? mais tout nos candidats se foutent de nous alors ?


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est Gaullistique !


cela peut &#234;tre gaulien aussi :rateau:  

_Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 22 secondes._
voila voila j'ai attendu    (et re combo)


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De quoi tu parles, silvio ?
> T'as pas vraiment bien lu les règles, je crois.


Cest celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes. En cas d'égalité, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
Il peut choisir denvoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule tous les votes reçus par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les électeurs qui auraient voté avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour. 
Le terroriste désespéré ne peut être candidat le tour d'après. Il ne peut non plus être chambellan les deux tours suivants.

Euh ... ? celui qui vote le dernier ? ou celui qui a le moins de point ? :sleep:
Bon le Chambellan c'est ? toi Rezba ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> cela peut &#234;tre gaulien aussi :rateau:


Ou gaullique.

"Ah, c'est horrible, je ne peut m'emp&#234;cher d'&#233;lucubrer au chateau, j'ai la gaullique" (les autres candidats)


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes. En cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
> Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule tous les votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
> Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne peut &#234;tre candidat le tour d'apr&#232;s. Il ne peut non plus &#234;tre chambellan les deux tours suivants.
> 
> ...


 Le chambellan c'est maiwen.
* Mon dernier point &#224; enlever est pour toi*.

Ce qui nous fait un r&#233;cap au tableau des points de :

rezba : 9
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
joanes : 4
maiwen : 4
roberto : 2
tibomong4 : 2
loustic : 2
N&#176;6 : 1
ponkhead : 1
nobody : -1
tirhum : -1
DocEvil : -1
lemmy : -2
silvio : -3
Ed the Head : -5


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sais pas... J'ai pas trop vu de diff&#233;rences avec les autres fois.
> 
> :rateau:


Mais pourquoi garder cette signature ?
D'autant que cette candidate est d&#233;sesp&#233;remment absente !
Comme si elle avait compris que ce n'&#233;tait pas la peine d'insister ...


Allons Nobody : Tirhum est le seul v&#233;ritable candidat de l'opposition

VOTEZ POUR LE ROI TIRHUM
Sinon c'est l'PAL dans le rect ...

(oh pur&#233;e, j'ai honte, mais honte ... :rose




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le chambellan c'est maiwen.
> * Mon dernier point &#224; enlever est pour toi*.
> 
> silvio : -3
> Ed the Head : -5



Yeah ! Ed, j'y suis presque !


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Cest celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes. En cas d'égalité, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
> Il peut choisir denvoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule tous les votes reçus par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les électeurs qui auraient voté avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
> Le terroriste désespéré ne peut être candidat le tour d'après. Il ne peut non plus être chambellan les deux tours suivants.
> 
> ...


Tu ne t'y prendrais pas autrement si
tu voulais nous persuader que voter
c'est la plus grande connerie qui soit.

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le chambellan c'est maiwen.
> * Mon dernier point &#224; enlever est pour toi*.
> 
> Ce qui nous fait un r&#233;cap au tableau des points de :
> ...




Je croyais qu'on avait arret&#233; le Kamoulox


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen deal
votez doc


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Bon, un caf&#233; bien frapp&#233;, pour moi.
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

C'est qui le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau ? c'eeeeeeeeeest moi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui le maître du château ? c'eeeeeeeeeest moi


Pour encore 50 minutes.
bip
bip
bip.


----------



## y&b (25 Juillet 2006)

Et n'oubliez pas de voter pour le progr*ais 

Votez y&b 

*programme en cours de création ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est Gaullistique !



Moi aussi il m'arrive d'être Gaullistique.
Tous les matins.


 :rateau:


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> maiwen deal
> votez doc


 
Et t'as tout acheté donc ?  
T'es bien un suisse.

Ceci dit le produit avait l'air frelaté


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

tu sais compter au moins, maiwen ?!....... 




_une tourn&#233;e d'huile bouillante pour tous, si je perds !_....... 
_&#231;a vous dit ?!........_


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faites pas comme la dernière fois, pensez à voter avant, les nazes de l'opposition !



Un peu de respect pour ma base !  




			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi garder cette signature ?
> D'autant que cette candidate est désespéremment absente !
> Comme si elle avait compris que ce n'était pas la peine d'insister ...
> 
> ...



Heu, je crois que Silvio est le frère de sang de Ed


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je crois que Silvio est le frère de sang de Ed


Ed - la tête
Silvio - ??? Les jambes ???


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de respect pour ma base !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ... oui ... je crois que ce fil m'a un peu perturb&#233; ... :rose:
d'ailleurs, &#224; bien regarder,  tous mes sch&#233;mas professionels &#233;labor&#233;s pendant cette campagne ont une dr&#244;le de forme ... 

Mais c'est de ta faute : tu nous as abandonn&#233;. 
Alors forc&#233;ment, perdu comme j'&#233;tais, j'ai fait des b&#234;tises. J'ai eu des mauvaises fr&#233;quentations (j'ai manqu&#233; de voter Ponk, c'est dire ).
Et bien s&#251;r, mes posts s'en ressentent.

Ah si seulement, tu &#233;tais rest&#233;e avec nous, pour me montrer le droit chemin ... 

Enfin, il est pas trop tard : encore 17 mns, Ma&#238;tresse :love::love:


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu sais compter au moins, maiwen ?!.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Faite chauffer les gars...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Tout simplement atterrant.
> Et encore : je ne suis pas s&#251;r de l'orthographe de ce mot.


 laisse..... 
_* PAL ET FOURMIS ROUGES POUR TOUS LES TRAITRES !!!!!.................. 
*_


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

Je crois que je viens de voir passer comme un ravachol....


----------



## y&b (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> laisse.....
> _* PAL ET FOURMIS ROUGES POUR TOUS LES TRAITRES !!!!!..................
> *_



Enfin !
Ça devient intéressant ...  

N'oubliez pas de voter pour moi surtout hein :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je viens de voir passer comme un ravachol....


je crois bien, aussi !!.........


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est ce que vous dites...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il est pas trop tard : encore 17 mns, Ma&#238;tresse :love::love:



Bien, s&#251;r et plus si je suis &#233;lue  Note que tu vas finir par faire fondre Roberto avec des propos pareils   

J'ai lu les derni&#232;res volont&#233;s du Doc avant &#233;viction, les fantasmes laiteux et collants de Roberto et les h&#233;sitations diverses ! Que ma base se rassure, je suis l&#224; et bien l&#224;


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que vous dites...


 
T'es devenu sourd ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Et hop voté


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

Et hop explos&#233;.....


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

sa grandiloquence fera une declaration apr&#232;s sa victoire.


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

Bim boum badaboum, c'est le chambouletout      :love: :love: :love:





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> T'es devenu sourd ?




C'est toutes ces explosions, j'entends plus rien


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

il est l'heure ... c'est le foutoir dans les comptes


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

semblerait que vou sayez fait les nases pendant ma r&#233;u


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> semblerait que vou sayez fait les nases pendant ma r&#233;u




Non, je ne peux pas le croire :mouais:    

Bon, allez, &#224; plus tard....


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est l'heure ... c'est le foutoir dans les comptes


etonnant 


parceque tu sais comment on compte &#224; ce jeu ? :affraid:  :rose:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bim boum badaboum, c'est le chambouletout      :love: :love: :love:
> C'est toutes ces explosions, j'entends plus rien


'ticon !!...... :love:


			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il est l'heure ... c'est le foutoir dans les comptes


m'étonnes pas, tiens !


----------



## y&b (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> semblerait que vou sayez fait les nases pendant ma réu



Qui va à la chasse, perd de sa super (be)  :rateau:


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien, aussi !!.........


Mais nan, mon Tirhum : Tibo m'a rien promis ...  Maîtresse :rose: .....

Alors que toi, trébuchet, catapulte, et tout le St-Frusquin ...
Tu crois pas que j'allais abandonner tout ça en te désavouant ....

M'appelle pas Ed, Moi Sir !


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

suspensssseeeee....


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> m'&#233;tonnes pas, tiens !


ton compte est bon


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan, mon Tirhum : Tibo m'a rien promis ...  Maîtresse .....
> 
> Alors que toi, trébuchet, catapulte, et tout le St-Frusquin ...
> Tu crois pas que j'allais abandonner tout ça en te désavouant ....
> ...


c'était pour joanes.....


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Fuyez pendant qu'il est encore temps...


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bien, s&#251;r et plus si je suis &#233;lue  Note que tu vas finir par faire fondre Roberto avec des propos pareils
> 
> J'ai lu les derni&#232;res volont&#233;s du Doc avant &#233;viction, les fantasmes laiteux et collants de Roberto et les h&#233;sitations diverses ! Que ma base se rassure, je suis l&#224; et bien l&#224;


Ma&#238;tresse ? Mince, rat&#233; ton mail .... 
Oh c'est trop b&#234;te .... 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'&#233;tait pour joanes.....


Oui j'ai rat&#233; une s&#233;rie ...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Monsieur et Madame Dutroux ont un fils ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

la bombe a explosé à 16h48, annulant 34 votes ! 

ce qui nous donne donc : 

maiwen : 5 voix (chambellane et maître du chateau, qui emmerde l'éxécuteur )

PonkHead : 5 voix (éxecuteur, mado, Ponkhead, y&b)

y&b : 1 voix ( le vil éxécuteur à changé le vote d'odré, à l'origine pour maiwen )

je me choisi donc MOI​ ... je deviens la maîtresse du chateau et je ne regarderai plus jamais rezba du même oeil non non :hein: 

ps : la chambellane n'utilise pas son droit d'annuler deux votes car elle trouve ça très surfait


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que je n'ai rien &#224; voir avec Silvio. 

Je trahis seul. 


Et je m'en vais changer ma signature. 

Merci.

Vive DocEvil.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

P'tain y a eu 41 vote cte fois !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Edit : je m'incline que d'alle !!!!!!
rezba a raison (je viens d'aller relire les r&#232;gles)

C'est moi le ma&#238;tre du chateau !!!


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la bombe a explosé à 16h48, annulant 34 votes !
> 
> ce qui nous donne donc :
> 
> ...




Le maitre du chateau a, semble-t-il, revoté après la bombe.
Ce n'est pas possible.
Son dernier vote est donc annulé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Edit : trop cool. Bien jou&#233; Rezba. 

Vive PonkHead.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la bombe a explosé à 16h48, annulant 34 votes !
> 
> ce qui nous donne donc :
> 
> ...


 Juste par curiosité, il y aurait moyen d'avoir le détail des votes finals (ceux comptabilisés), ainsi que le détail des votes avant explosion de la bombe?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Je me f&#233;licite, merci


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la bombe a explosé à 16h48, annulant 34 votes !
> 
> ce qui nous donne donc :
> 
> ...


Trop fort : j'ai penché pour Tibo et voté pour Tirhum, et ils n'ont pas une voix au final !!! :rateau:
Quand je vous dis que j'ai la scoumoune .... 

Silvio, Boulet 1er :rose:

Edit : Ponkhead : je t'aime :love::love: Tu sais bien que j'ai promis de voter pour toi


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le maitre du chateau a, semble-t-il, revot&#233; apr&#232;s la bombe.
> Ce n'est pas possible.
> Son dernier vote est donc annul&#233;.


Ah on va creuser le r&#232;glement alors ? 

Et am&#232;ne ta preuve, enfin cette r&#232;gle, c'est pas toi le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Juste par curiosité, il y aurait moyen d'avoir le détail des votes finals (ceux comptabilisés), ainsi que le détail des votes avant explosion de la bombe?


y'a moyen oui ... mais je propose d'abord un tournoi de chevaliers ... pour voir qui gagne ... ça sera plus simple


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah on va creuser le r&#232;glement alors ?
> 
> Et am&#232;ne ta preuve, enfin cette r&#232;gle, c'est pas toi le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;


Il n'a pas suffisament de points en avance pour se tirer une balle dans le pied. 
Et puis, Rezba qui fait le terroriste, c'est vulgaire.


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah on va creuser le règlement alors ?
> 
> Et amène ta preuve, enfin cette règle, c'est pas toi le terroriste désespéré




iChat : enregistrer la conversation avec maiwen.


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a moyen oui ... mais je propose d'abord un tournoi de chevaliers ... pour voir qui gagne ... &#231;a sera plus simple


Oui le jugement de dieu ! 
Mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re vous voir marcher pieds nus sur des braises ardentes ...

C'est juste rapport &#224; ma libido


Edit : Houl&#224; Apero Time, je vous laisse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

La loi est dure mais c'est la loi a dit:
			
		

> *Le terroriste désespéré :*
> 
> C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes. En cas d'égalité, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
> Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule tous les votes reçus par le Chambellan avant la bombe. *Les électeurs qui auraient voté avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour*.
> Le terroriste désespéré ne peut être candidat le tour d'après. Il ne peut non plus être chambellan les deux tours suivants.


Il n'y a pas à creuser bien loin...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la bombe a explos&#233; &#224; 16h48, annulant 34 votes !
> 
> ce qui nous donne donc :
> 
> ...



Soyez un peu d&#233;mocratique, il n'y a pas d'explosion qui tienne ! Dans ce cas on refait l'&#233;lection en 48 h, sinon c'est trop facile ! :modo: 


Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce binz de f&#233;odalit&#233; banani&#232;re ?!   J'en appelle au cr&#233;ateur de ce jeu et &#224; son l&#233;gislateur !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a moyen oui ... mais je propose d'abord un tournoi de chevaliers ... pour voir qui gagne ... ça sera plus simple


 L'un n'empêche en effet pas l'autre.   

Je porterai sur mon armure un ruban aux couleurs de *ma candidate*...


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

*Vive PonkHead 1er.*


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2006)

Fait pas un peu chaud pour se déporter en Floride en cette saison ?


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

je comprends rien &#224; votre histoire de bombe, entre deux posts faut que je bosse tout de m&#234;me 

m&#234;me avec l'explication je comprends rien, au moins c'ets une vraie election :bebe:


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Juste par curiosité, il y aurait moyen d'avoir le détail des votes finals (ceux comptabilisés), ainsi que le détail des votes avant explosion de la bombe?


Ben non, la bombe a tout detruit


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Soyez un peu démocratique, il n'y a pas d'explosion qui tienne ! Dans ce cas on refait l'élection en 48 h, sinon c'est trop facile ! :modo:
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce binz ! J'en appelle au créateur de ce jeu et à son législateur !


Hé hé hé
C'est le principe du terroriste - son action laisse tout le monde perdu, perplexe, agacé et tout prêt à voter n'importe quoi au tour suivant.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

bon alors reprenons

PutchHead gagne ... il devient le ma&#238;tre du chateau et on va tous crever dans d'atroces souffrances 

maiwen devient leader de l'opposition ... c'est pas si mal l'opposition 

et y&b ... je sais pas trop ... il meuble

c'est &#231;a cette fois ? 

edit : les autres, aux cachots !!


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Edit : je m'incline que d'alle !!!!!!
> rezba a raison (je viens d'aller relire les r&#232;gles)
> 
> C'est moi le ma&#238;tre du chateau !!!


impossible, celui qui comprends les regles ne peut etre maitre du chateau ! 

(sinon o&#249; va t'on, j'vous l'demande !)


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, la bombe a tout detruit


Ah ça, c'est la chambellane qui a examiné ce qui restait des urnes et des bulletins après explosion de la bombe, et c'est donc à elle de juger de la situation...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

j'offre une grande tourn&#233;e de cerf &#224; tout le monde :love:


----------



## rezba (25 Juillet 2006)

En r&#233;sum&#233; :

Joanes, seul dernier du dernier scrutin, a choisi de devenir le terroriste d&#233;sep&#233;r&#233; pr&#233;vu  par les r&#232;gles.
Il a pratiqu&#233; le vote de la bombe, et annul&#233; par la m&#234;me occasion tous les votes re&#231;us avant.
Il ressort des votes re&#231;us apr&#232;s que PonkHead est m&#226;itre du  ch&#226;teau.
Maiwen est leader de l'opposition.
Joanes perd 5 points et les droits &#224; la relance.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> H&#233; h&#233; h&#233;
> C'est le principe du terroriste - son action laisse tout le monde perdu, perplexe, agac&#233; et tout pr&#234;t &#224; voter n'importe quoi au tour suivant.



Pas d'accord, les candidats ne sont pas morts que je sache !  Joanes aurait pu mais il est trop fort du sourcil !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Mon bon ponkhead, j'esp&#232;re que tu aimes les gifs de 14'400 que dis-je, je vais faire une effort : 28'800 pixels de large ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En r&#233;sum&#233; :
> 
> Joanes, seul dernier du dernier scrutin, a choisi de devenir le terroriste d&#233;sep&#233;r&#233; pr&#233;vu  par les r&#232;gles.
> Il a pratiqu&#233; le vote de la bombe, et annul&#233; par la m&#234;me occasion tous les votes re&#231;us avant.
> ...



Maiwen leader de l'opposition, tu plaisantes l&#224; ? C'est la majorit&#233; qui l'a mise au pouvoir ! :rateau: Il faudrait un minimum de coh&#233;rence


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2006)

Félicitations aux vainqueurs... 

 Dans l'attente des revanches à prendre aux tours suivants, évidemment!... :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

j'ai un p'tit creux......
_* J'ME F'RAIS BIEN UNE SOUPE DE TORTUE MOI !!... *_


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah on va creuser le règlement alors ?
> 
> Et amène ta preuve, enfin cette règle, c'est pas toi le terroriste désespéré



j'avais montré mon intérêt pour cette règle ....
je me posais juste la question de savoir si le terroriste désespéré était celui qui avait le moins de points au classement général (Ed), ou le candidat qui avait eu le moins de points lors de la dernière élection (Joanes).

On est fixé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

*Bien, bien, bien,
&#231;a s'agite de partout...
Voici donc venu le r&#232;gne de PonkHead Ier (j'esp&#232;re que vous aimez ma panoplie de dictateur)
Mais l&#224;, j'ai quelques emp&#234;chements qui m'emp&#234;chent de vous en dire plus
Je vous laisse donc dans l'angoisse,
rendez-vous bient&#244;t pour les surprises, les hussarderies promises et les grincements de dents.​*


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

les votes post-attentat : 

maiwen : 13 voix
doc&#233;ville : 8 voix
tibomong4 : 8 voix
tirhum : 6 voix
PonkHead : 1 voix


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En résumé :
> 
> Joanes, seul dernier du dernier scrutin, a choisi de devenir le terroriste désepéré prévu  par les règles.
> Il a pratiqué le vote de la bombe, et annulé par la même occasion tous les votes reçus avant.
> ...


trop fort la règle du terroriste desespéré :bebe:  
remarque un terroriste qui espère    

MON DIEU IL A ENCORE CHANGE SON AVATAR :affraid:


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les votes post-attentat :
> 
> maiwen : 13 voix
> docéville : 8 voix
> ...



Plait-il ?  pré-attentat, nan ?
:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Houra, enfin une opposition coh&#233;rente


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ?  pré-attentat, nan ?
> :hein:


Faut l'excuser elle vient de perdre


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

Tout ça ressemble plus à une partie de tir à l'arc dans le brouillard londonien qu'à un vote démocratique. Les explications fournies ne sont guères convainquantes et encore moins claires !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Bah c'est les r&#232;gles... en m&#234;me temps ponkhead ne va plus pouvoir consulter son TdB


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est Gaullistique !



nan: Miterrandesque...  



_... essayant d'miter le garnd Charles_ :rateau:​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est les règles... en même temps ponkhead ne va plus pouvoir consulter son TdB


*J'adôôôre la cartographie....*​


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: Miterrandesque...


tu parles ce celui qui a reçu la médaille de vichy


----------



## y&b (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon alors reprenons
> 
> PutchHead gagne ... il devient le maître du chateau et on va tous crever dans d'atroces souffrances
> 
> ...



Euh marrant, je m'attendai à autre chose ... 

Peu importe, je meublerai donc.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Euh marrant, je m'attendai à autre chose ...
> 
> Peu importe, je meublerai donc.


bah tu peux pas être terroriste puisque tu n'es pas le perdant ..

les perdants sont : *Tirhum* et *Tibomong4* euh ...et  DocEvil aussi mais c'est pas pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Bien, bien, bien,
> ça s'agite de partout...
> Voici donc venu le règne de PonkHead Ier (j'espère que vous aimez ma panoplie de dictateur)
> Mais là, j'ai quelques empêchements qui m'empêchent de vous en dire plus
> ...



Tu n'as aucune légitimité !


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: Miterrandesque...
> 
> 
> 
> _... essayant d'miter le garnd Charles_ :rateau:​


en tous cas pas chiraquable :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça ressemble plus à une partie de tir à l'arc dans le brouillard londonien qu'à un vote démocratique. Les explications fournies ne sont guères convainquantes et encore moins claires !



Ce château est une véritable république bananière. A côté la Somalie fait figure de modèle constitutionnel!


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux pas être terroriste puisque tu n'es pas le perdant ..
> 
> les perdants sont : *Tirhum* et *Tibomong4* euh ...et  DocEvil aussi mais c'est pas pareil


ben si il peut etre terrorriste, vu qu'arriv&#233; dernier


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux pas être terroriste puisque tu n'es pas le perdant ..
> 
> les perdants sont : *Tirhum* et *Tibomong4* euh ...et DocEvil aussi mais c'est pas pareil


 
Donc pas de terroriste sur le coup suivant. On va s'ennuyer


----------



## Bassman (25 Juillet 2006)

Pour voter c'est ou ?


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2006)

ah ! encore un point de réglement.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour voter c'est ou ?


C'est plus tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ce ch&#226;teau est une v&#233;ritable r&#233;publique banani&#232;re. A c&#244;t&#233; la Somalie fait figure de mod&#232;le constitutionnel!



&#199;a me semble &#233;vident ! Il semble inutile de voter ou de jouer puisque c'est toujours la majorit&#233; qui manipule les scrutins pour rester au pouvoir ! Quitte &#224; aller voler des explosifs chez le Corse pour faire exploser les urnes quand le scrutin ne l'arrange pas  Titi le khan est un enfant de coeur &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de cette bande atteinte de polydipsie du pouvoir !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas pas chiraquable :rateau:



nan: irascible


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (....) les perdants sont : *Tirhum* et *Tibomong4* euh ...et  DocEvil aussi mais c'est pas pareil


je n'aime rien autant, qu'être en campagne............ :style:


:king:

en attendant tournée pour tous....
un pal, un !.......


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

ah tiens j'ai oubli&#233; ... y'avait un vote pour lemmy aussi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens j'ai oublié ... y'avait un vote pour lemmy aussi




pour l'effeuillage vider les urnes le dépouillement t'es pas douée


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour l'effeuillage vider les urnes le dépouillement t'es pas douée


non mais avant le coup d'état  hein ...


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je n'aime rien autant, qu'être en campagne............ :style:
> 
> 
> :king:
> ...



Au lieu de radoter sur le patrimoine, tu ferais mieux d'organiser la révolte


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de radoter sur le patrimoine, tu ferais mieux d'organiser la révolte



Ce serait beau, si ce n'était pas aussi naïf !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non mais avant le coup d'état  hein ...



Tu as pris tes cours de perversité avec qui ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pris tes cours de perversité avec qui ?


tu as une idée j'en suis certaine


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de radoter sur le patrimoine, tu ferais mieux d'organiser la r&#233;volte


il faut juste que le satrape qui gouverne ce ch&#226;teau, nomme un poussah pour d&#233;clarer campagne ouverte et date de cl&#244;ture.....


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait beau, si ce n'&#233;tait pas aussi na&#239;f !


 tiens t'as dit un truc pas con !!......


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as une idée j'en suis certaine





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tiens t'as dit un truc pas con !!......



Merci


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En résumé :
> 
> Joanes, seul dernier du dernier scrutin, a choisi de devenir le terroriste désepéré prévu  par les règles.
> Il a pratiqué le vote de la bombe, et annulé par la même occasion tous les votes reçus avant.
> ...




Voilà, voilà, sous vos applaudissements   



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, les candidats ne sont pas morts que je sache !  Joanes aurait pu mais il est trop fort du sourcil !



Tu ne sais à quel point :love: :love:    



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un p'tit creux......
> _* J'ME F'RAIS BIEN UNE SOUPE DE TORTUE MOI !!... *_



Chaude ou froide?? :love:  :love:  


*PS : Elle est où Suzanne ?*

edith :
*VIVE PONK le roi de la banane républicaine*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Pour PonkHead, 


*HipHipHip...


Hourra!*

Cool, enfin un dictateur.


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> il faut juste que le satrape qui gouverne ce château, nomme un poussah pour déclarer campagne ouverte et date de clôture.....
> tiens t'as dit un truc pas con !!......



Tibomon doit avoir raison  :afraid: 

Depuis quand un dictateur déclare une campagne a nouveau ouverte?
La seule solution: la rébellion


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

les points : 

rezba : 9
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
maiwen : 6
PonkHead : 5
Roberto : 2
Tibomong4 : 2
Loustic : 2
N°6 : 1
Nobody : -1
tirhum : -1 
DocEvil : -1
joanes : -1
Lemmy : -2
silvio : -3
Ed the Head : -5


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tibomon doit avoir raison  :afraid:
> 
> Depuis quand un dictateur déclare une campagne a nouveau ouverte?
> La seule solution: la rébellion


patience.......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

*
Nous, PonkHead Ier, autocrate, de par note puissance absolue nomons :

Chambellan : PonkHead*

Exécuteur : PonkHead*

Et autres titres, uniquement honorifiques :

Roberto : Grand mamamouchi intergalactique de l'architecture, des divertissements et des tenues vestimentaires

Ed & Silvio : amuseurs public, petits détenteurs du bonnet à clochettes

tirhum : obscur gardien velu et patibulaire des royals cachots
*​



* Pas possible ? Relisez les règles...........


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> patience.......




Ahhh oui, je vois t'es toujours accroché au pont-lévis...:mouais:


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

Merci qui ?? y'a pas marqué mamie nova là, si ? ha bon....:mouais:  :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *
> Napoleon est mort à St Helene
> Son fils Léon lui a crevé l'bidon
> ...
> *​



Ce nouvel avatar a comme un air de déja vu avec cette couronne qui penche je trouve. :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *
> Nous, PonkHead Ier, autocrate, de par note puissance absolue nomons :
> (blablabla)
> tirhum : obscur gardien velu et patibulaire des royals cachots
> ...


_*C'EST QUOI CE BORDEL ?!.... *_


			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh oui, je vois t'es toujours accroché au pont-lévis...:mouais:


trop de précipitation nuit.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les points :
> 
> rezba : 9
> queenlucia : 6
> ...



Pour moi :
+5 (maître)
+2 (chambellan)

De mes pouvoir de maître : 
joanes : +3 points pour le coup de pouce donné à a candidature
maiwen : +1 
rezba : +1

De mon pouvoir d'exécuteur :
silvio : -5 (alors Ed, t'es vert ?)

Ce qui donne :

 PonHead : 12
rezba : 10
 queenlucia : 6
 supermoquette : 6
 maiwen : 7
 Roberto : 2
 Tibomong4 : 2
 Loustic : 2
joanes : 1
 N°6 : 1
 Nobody : -1
 tirhum : -1 
 DocEvil : -1
 Lemmy : -2
 Ed the Head : -5
silvio : -8


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*C'EST QUOI CE BORDEL ?!.... *_



Les royals cachots. ou les cachals royaux, au choix. Je veux bien être tenancière avec toi. Et on partage.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*C'EST QUOI CE BORDEL ?!.... *_


C'est un titre honorifique.
Honoré ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

euh Ponk ... je t'avais déjà ajouté les 5 de ta nomination ... faudrait voir à rattraper mémé avant qu'elle tombe dans les orties quand même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Ponk, 

T'es vraiment un pourri. J'adore.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Balancer 5 points de moins &#224; Silvio ET le mettre au m&#234;me niveau que moi &#224; propos de l'amusement public, c'est vraiment pervers. Super. 

Tu es le dictateur le plus sympa qui ait jamais exist&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Vous avez choisi d'élever PonkHead aux fonctions de Maître du château. Je prends acte de cette décision. Je félicite le nouveau Maître et lui souhaite bonne chance, ainsi qu'au Chambellan et à l'Exécuteur par lui nommés.
Conformément à mes engagements, cette campagne était la dernière en ce qui me concerne. Je remercie les électrices et les électeurs qui, par leurs votes, m'ont fait l'honneur de leur confiance. Je regrette de ne pas m'être montré digne de cette confiance et je souhaite que l'avenir leur amène le candidat qui saura porter leurs aspirations.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, je me pose une question. On peut se faire virer de la salle de jeux pour Flood?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Nan, rien.


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

Ponkead triche !!! il s'est ajouté deux fois 5 points

:modo:


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ponkead triche !!! il s'est ajouté deux fois 5 points
> 
> :modo:



Parce que t'attendais autre chose du FidelPonk?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Nan, rien.


Enfin, si, quelque chose. 

Avant le r&#232;gne de PonkHead le Sanglant, c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t sympa. Malgr&#233; cette ambiance bonne enfant, une multitude de d&#233;mago &#224; la noix ont promis monts & merveilles aux &#233;lecteurs. La cons&#233;quence de cette attitude m&#233;prisable, LE dictateur est au chateau. 

C'est maintenant que &#231;a vaut le coup de prendre le maquis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

Ah oui, j'ai oubli&#233; de foutre en l'air un truc avant de me barrer. 

 Bam!

C'est fait.


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez choisi d'élever PonkHead aux fonctions de Maître du château. Je prends acte de cette décision. Je félicite le nouveau Maître et lui souhaite bonne chance, ainsi qu'au Chambellan et à l'Exécuteur par lui nommés.
> Conformément à mes engagements, cette campagne était la dernière en ce qui me concerne. Je remercie les électrices et les électeurs qui, par leurs votes, m'ont fait l'honneur de leur confiance. Je regrette de ne pas m'être montré digne de cette confiance et je souhaite que l'avenir leur amène le candidat qui saura porter leurs aspirations.


Allez savoir pourquoi cela me fait penser à valery Giscard d'estaing quand il a fait ses adieu et est tombé sur la porte...fermée à clé :bebe:  
j'étais trop pémouvé :bebe:


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ...C'est maintenant que ça vaut le coup de prendre le maquis.


je n'ose comprendre


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Allez savoir pourquoi cela me fait penser à valery Giscard d'estaing quand il a fait ses adieu et est tombé sur la porte...fermée à clé :bebe:
> j'étais trop pémouvé :bebe:


c'était pas Bush ça ?  ... si si aussi ... je l'ai vu dans une emission je sais plus laquelle


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je n'ose comprendre


'b&#233;cile.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Ponkead triche !!! il s'est ajout&#233; deux fois 5 points
> 
> :modo:



    Et en plus elle s'offusque   



			
				joanes dit bombix du sourcil a dit:
			
		

> *VIVE PONK le roi de la banane r&#233;publicaine*​



Il y a des cols du f&#233;mur qui se perdent


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus elle s'offusque


qui s'offusque ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> qui s'offusque ?



Une candidate de l'opposition achet&#233;e par la majorit&#233;   Mais apparemment voici le papillon revenu du bon c&#244;t&#233; de la barri&#232;re !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une candidate de l'opposition achetée par la majorité   Mais apparemment voici le papillon revenu du bon côté de la barrière !


achetée non, c'est enfait la majorité qui a été conquise par moi :ange:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> les votes post-attentat :
> 
> maiwen : 13 voix
> doc&#233;ville : 8 voix
> ...



On pourrait avoir le d&#233;tail des votes ? 



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> achet&#233;e non, c'est enfait la majorit&#233; qui a &#233;t&#233; conquise par moi :ange:



Ha ! La poudre d'ailes de papillon !


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait avoir le détail des votes ?



tsss tsss.

le vote est secret, c'est la seule garantie démocratique admise dans ce chateau !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 futur petit coraya sauce mayo a dit:
			
		

> tsss tsss.
> 
> le vote est secret, c'est la seule garantie démocratique admise dans ce chateau !



Oui, mais non ! Justement ici, on peut connaître le nom de ses électeurs, ce qui n'est pas toujours favorable, je te l'accorde !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Moi, PonkHead, chamellan du chateau, je propose que la r&#232;gle soit ammend&#233;e afin de rendre impossible le cumul des mandats.

Peuvent voter :
le ma&#238;tre (pour)
le chambellan (pour)
l'ex&#233;cuteur (pour)
ma&#239;wen (en tant que leader de l'opposition)
Les trois premiers &#224; le faire

 &#224; vous.


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non ! Justement ici, on peut connaître le nom de ses électeurs, ce qui n'est pas toujours favorable, je te l'accorde !



Exact, on a eues les résultats au tour précédent ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh Ponk ... je t'avais d&#233;j&#224; ajout&#233; les 5 de ta nomination ... faudrait voir &#224; rattraper m&#233;m&#233; avant qu'elle tombe dans les orties quand m&#234;me


 Ah ?

Je n'avais pas compris &#231;a, ce n'&#233;tais pas pr&#233;cis&#233;.

Ca 'est pas bien d'essayer de truquer ton bilan pour me faire passer pour un tricheur, tu sais...


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, PonkHead, chamellan du chateau, je propose que la règle soit ammendée afin de rendre impossible le cumul des mandats.
> 
> Peuvent voter :
> le maître (pour)
> ...



Dis, tu ne veux pas faire un tour sur ta motocrotte?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Les royals cachots. ou les cachals royaux, au choix. Je veux bien &#234;tre tenanci&#232;re avec toi. Et on partage.


 tenanci&#232;re.... c'est un joli mot.... surtout quand c'est toi qui le dis....  :love:
mais....





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est un titre honorifique.
> Honor&#233; ?


venant de ta part......
&#231;a "_m'p&#232;le un peu les varices_" !!......... 

tu peut donc garder tes breloques et te faire un hochet avec, comme le dictateur de pacotille que tu es !!


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2006)

en tout cas, un grand merci &#224; Patoch' qu'a bousill&#233; mon TDB avec son affiche 4 par 3...tout &#231;a pour soutenir un looser de premi&#232;re!


----------



## silvio (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi :
> +5 (ma&#238;tre)
> +2 (chambellan)
> 
> ...





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Balancer 5 points de moins &#224; Silvio ET le mettre au m&#234;me niveau que moi &#224; propos de l'amusement public, c'est vraiment pervers. Super.
> 
> Tu es le dictateur le plus sympa qui ait jamais exist&#233;.


Alors l&#224;, je dis que c'est effectivement la grande classe  
Bien fait de venir me reconnecter une binouze glac&#233;e &#224; la main en attendant le BBQ
Ed, t'es vert, nan  ?
Quel salopiot quand m&#234;me ce Ponk : il a refil&#233; un point &#224; Rezba et Ma&#239;wen
:mouais: 
Quant &#224; la validit&#233; de ces nominations .... ding-ding-ding
:love:


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

Alors donc, j'avais 4 points, j'en perd 5, donc je suis à -1, le bananier de la république - qui ne serait rien sans moi   - m'en donne 3, je suis donc à 2. Merci de rectifier et arrête de jouer avec les points


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, PonkHead, chamellan du chateau, je propose que la règle soit ammendée afin de rendre impossible le cumul des mandats.
> 
> Peuvent voter :
> le maître (pour)
> ...


POUR ...


et donc tu retombes à 7


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une candidate de l'opposition achetée par la majorité   Mais apparemment voici le papillon revenu du bon côté de la barrière !



Ni l'un, ni l'autre. Mauvaise perdante.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> POUR ...
> 
> 
> et donc tu retombes à 7


Il a pas dit rétroactivement


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

reprenons :

rezba : 10
maiwen : 7
PonHead : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
Roberto : 2
Tibomong4 : 2
Loustic : 2
joanes : 1
N°6 : 1
Nobody : -1
tirhum : -1 
DocEvil : -1
Lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -5
silvio : -8

voilà qui est mieux


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Coinc&#233; entre queenlucia et roberto  ma nuit va &#234;tre hard core


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Nan, là, c'est moi roberto.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Le temps que ce nase de ponkhead se rende compte que j'ai pris avec toute l'absynthe, tourn&#233;e g&#233;n&#233;rale :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Tu as remarqu&#233; comme on est plus _technique_ en hiver ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ni l'un, ni l'autre. Mauvaise perdante.



Je ne t'ai pas demand&#233; de me r&#233;pondre.



			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> Alors donc, j'avais 4 points, j'en perd 5, donc je suis &#224; -1, le bananier de la r&#233;publique - qui ne serait rien sans moi   - m'en donne 3, je suis donc &#224; 2. Merci de rectifier et arr&#234;te de jouer avec les points



Au point o&#249; on en est


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Faut pas t'&#233;touffer non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas t'&#233;touffer non plus



J'ai la m&#233;moire longue sauf quand on me pr&#233;sente des excuses.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Bah offusque-toi pas trop alors, tout a &#233;t&#233; fait dans les r&#232;gles. M&#233;moire s&#233;lective.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah offusque-toi pas trop alors, tout a &#233;t&#233; fait dans les r&#232;gles. M&#233;moire s&#233;lective.



Tu as eu mes f&#233;licitations pour ta victoire. Le jeu doit rester ce qu'il est. Pour le reste... Il ne faut pas r&#234;ver non plus    Juste un truc ! C'est bizarre ?! Tu n'as pas vot&#233; pour moi, m&#233;moire s&#233;lective !     Ce sera ma derni&#232;re r&#233;ponse.





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, PonkHead, chamellan du chateau, je propose que la r&#232;gle soit ammend&#233;e afin de rendre impossible le cumul des mandats.



N'&#233;tait-ce pas une proposition de l'Ex-cleanissime ?


----------



## loustic (25 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah offusque-toi pas trop alors, tout a &#233;t&#233; fait dans les r&#232;gles. M&#233;moire s&#233;lective.


Oui, mais les r&#232;gles sont-elles justes ?

Quelle est la justification de la loi du plus grand nombre ?

Pourquoi 51 votants ont syst&#232;matiquement raison contre 49 autres ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Les r&#232;gles sont les r&#232;gles, publiques et modifiables m&#234;me par proposition de l'opposition, et ceci d&#232;s le deuxi&#232;me tour, alors...


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> reprenons :
> 
> rezba : 10
> maiwen : 7
> ...




Merci de rectifier, c'est pas que, mais moi quand j'étais Chambellan, à l'époque, mes comptes étaient juste :mouais: . À moins que, à moins que tu ne m'en veuille pour la petite partie de chambouletout, désolé petit papillon mais j'ai pas pu me retenir, le bombix du sourcil peut être...   



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au point où on en est



Et oui, au point où on en est, un point c'est un point ma bonne Dame (non, je dis Dame, mais c'est parce que je sais que tu es une fille hein...  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, au point o&#249; on en est, un point c'est un point ma bonne Dame (non, je dis Dame, mais c'est parce que je sais que tu es une fille hein...  )



Comme tu dis ! L&#224; je viens de m'en prendre une s&#233;rie de rouges  Bon alors tu es dans quoi toi ? Majorit&#233;, opposition ou horde, histoire de changer un peu le jeu ? :rateau:  

PS : bonne Dame c'est un peu exag&#233;r&#233; :rose:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Merci de rectifier, c'est pas que, mais moi quand j'étais Chambellan, à l'époque, mes comptes étaient juste :mouais: . À moins que, à moins que tu ne m'en veuille pour la petite partie de chambouletout, désolé petit papillon mais j'ai pas pu me retenir, le bombix du sourcil peut être...


ah vi oops :rose: c'est que j'ai fait littéraire alors faut pas m'en vouloir ...  
mais d'un ot' côté c'est plus moi la chambellane  




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors tu es dans quoi toi ? Majorité, opposition ou horde, histoire de changer un peu le jeu ?


dans le cercle !!! :afraid:


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis ! Là je viens de m'en prendre une série de rouges  Bon alors tu es dans quoi toi ? Majorité, opposition ou horde, histoire de changer un peu le jeu ? :rateau:
> 
> PS : bonne Dame c'est un peu exagéré :rose:




Chère Demoiselle,
Je ne sais encore dans quel camp je porterai mes suffrages et toute la force de mes appuis  . Faire offre, devis gratuit sans obligation d'achat :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans le cercle !!! :afraid:



La horde ce sont les coupeurs de t&#234;tes ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 &#192; ne pas confondre (enfin je crois) avec la Horde avec H majuscule


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah vi oops :rose: c'est que j'ai fait litt&#233;raire alors faut pas m'en vouloir ...
> mais d'un ot' c&#244;t&#233; c'est plus moi la chambellane
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne t'en veux absolument pas une seconde pas du tout oh non vraiment pas :love: :love: 

Par contre le cercle NON, jamais, niet  

NB : Princip, nom propre et non pas principe, nom commun, c'est un peu comme Ravacholle mais en plus grave


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Pourquoi mon vote a t'il &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233; ? 

Voil&#224;, pas de connexion de la soir&#233;e, du boulot &#224; revendre, je vote sans regarder ce qu'il se passe et je vote apr&#232;s la bombe, faut le faire quand m&#234;me 

Je voudrais des explications voire MP &#224; l'appui, y'a une histoire d'&#233;xecuteur, je crois mais voil&#224; 

Pur&#233;e ils ont tous fil&#233;s bande de crapauds ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi mon vote a t'il &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233; ?



Joanes a fait un mawashigeri du sourcil et &#231;a a mal tourn&#233; !  
Pour ce qui est des explications, bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joanes a fait un mawashigeri du sourcil et ça a mal tourné !
> Pour ce qui est des explications, bonne chance



Je pourrit tous ces verres de terres jusqu'à la 20ième génération ....

Alors personne ne tombe le futal ? (sonnyboy copirit)

Mais quand est ce que je pourrais voter pour la personne dont je veux pffff


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Je me candidate et vous pouvez allez voir ailleurs si j'y suis ... ou si vous y êtes


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me candidate et vous pouvez allez voir ailleurs si j'y suis ... ou si vous y êtes



Avec le FidelPunk en place ... t'auras du mal ... rejoins plutôt le maquis afin de préparer l'offensive de destitution ... après on verra ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

Je ne candidate pas pour le château mais par vengeance personnelle contre je sais pas qui encore. Attention la gourde est pleine


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je ne candidate pas pour le château mais par vengeance personnelle contre je sais pas qui encore. Attention la gourde est pleine



Bon, n'en perds pas une goutte ... ça peut servir! 
Il y'a quoi dedans? ... non, je prefere pas savoir :sick:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

si ce sont uniquement les points qui vous int&#233;ressent mes lapins.... 
je pourrais &#234;tre &#224;  -100.... rien &#224; foutre !!.... :rateau:
je suis l'emmerdeur, la mouche du coche, celui qu'on ne pourras jamais r&#233;duire au silence....
que tous les PonkHead (_et tous ses synonymes_) soit maudits, qu'on leur arrache les bras, leur cr&#232;ve les yeux, les &#233;visc&#232;re et comme dirait un corse c&#233;l&#232;bre :
*"ON PEUT LEUR REJOUER LE STADE DU HEYSEL DANS LEUR PETIT CHATEAU"&#169; !!....*


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La horde ce sont les coupeurs de t&#234;tes --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tout &#224; fait... ce n'est pas la m&#234;me "assembl&#233;e" de coquins... certains se sont "d&#233;voy&#233;s".... 

la rage, la folie et l'envie sont intactes......


----------



## naas (25 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...(_et tous ses synomymes_) ...


C'est quoi ça ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrit tous ces verres de terres jusqu'&#224; la 20i&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration ....
> 
> Alors personne ne tombe le futal ? (sonnyboy copirit)
> 
> Mais quand est ce que je pourrais voter pour la personne dont je veux pffff


 Ah ! quelqu'un d'int&#233;ressant.......... 


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi &#231;a ?


Ah ! encore une intervention fracassante....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, n'en perds pas une goutte ... &#231;a peut servir!
> Il y'a quoi dedans? ... non, je prefere pas savoir :sick:



Du jus de chaussette, comme tout ce qui a le go&#251;t d'une vengeance personnelle  Le mieux c'est encore de ne pas violer les pactes de non agressions 



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> la rage, la folie et l'envie sont intactes......



Tu mords ?!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, n'en perds pas une goutte ... ça peut servir!
> Il y'a quoi dedans? ... non, je prefere pas savoir :sick:



Du beaujolais


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu mords ?!


va savoir...... 

mais pour l'instant je me réserve et attends le prochain "coup fourré" du PonkHead (_ou d'un autre_)....
passque il y en aura d'autres.....


----------



## katelijn (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Du jus de chaussette, comme tout ce qui a le goût d'une vengeance personnelle  Le mieux c'est encore de ne pas violer les pactes de non agressions



Pas compris là ... 





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu mords ?!


Malheuresement non, pour l'instant ça blablatte ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Du jus de chaussette, comme tout ce qui a le goût d'une vengeance personnelle  Le mieux c'est encore de ne pas violer les pactes de non agressions



Je vote quand même pour qui je veux 
Je cherche toujours les agresseurs mais ils n'ont pas l'air d'être là, c'est un indice


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je vote quand même pour qui je veux
> Je cherche toujours les agresseurs mais ils n'ont pas l'air d'être là, c'est un indice



C'est une tradition: après la manipulation des urnes, ils vont à la plage pour se tripoter les burnes. Et celles qui n'en ont pas tripotent celles de ceux qui en ont.

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Marrant ce vocabulaire de victime pour des candidats 

Belle g&#233;n&#233;rale, finalement, ce jeu


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ce vocabulaire de victime pour des candidats
> 
> Belle générale, finalement, ce jeu



Il est parfois utile de faire des citations.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je vote quand même pour qui je veux



Je t'en prie !  C'est le minimum !


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

Depuis que FidelPonk a pris le pouvoir, c'est mort ici ...


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est une tradition: apr&#232;s la manipulation des urnes, ils vont &#224; la plage pour se tripoter les burnes. Et celles qui n'en ont pas tripotent celles de ceux qui en ont.
> 
> :love:


Juste pour prendre des bains purificateurs  Et hop, &#226;me pure de nouveau.

Il est parfois utile de faire des citations effectivement..


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour prendre des bains purificateurs  Et hop, âme pure de nouveau.
> 
> Il est parfois utile de faire des citations effectivement..



Haaaa ouis ... ça deviens clair ...


----------



## philire (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis de celles qui n'en ont pas ... Haaaa ...
> Haaaa ouis ... ça deviens clair ...


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

private joke : kateljin ! :mouais:


c'est celui que j'ai le moins compris !!!   :rateau:


mais merci pour l'invitation, ça me réchauffe le coeur :love:


----------



## philire (26 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> private joke


Très facile, rien à changer.
Ni avatar ni autres...


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Très facile, rien à changer.
> Ni avatar ni autres...



tu emporterai quoi sur une île déserte toi ? 

(cherche pas je comprends pas non plus...)


----------



## philire (26 Juillet 2006)

Plutôt de la bière, finalement


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt de la bière, finalement



hé hé...


----------



## philire (26 Juillet 2006)

T'as vu, fastoche


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

c'est fini oui ?!.....
j'en ai occis pour moins que &#231;a !! 
un peu de s&#233;rieux ! y'a un coup d'&#233;tat &#224; fomenter, ici !!......


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini oui ?!.....
> j'en ai occis pour moins que ça !!
> un peu de sérieux ! y'a un coup d'état à fomenter, ici !!......



tu peux rappeler les rêgles... vite fait... :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est très simple .... tu commences par mettre tes neurones en état  

En fait : t'as occis quoi? le pont-lévis?


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> C'est très simple .... tu commences par mettre tes neurones en état



vous avez combien de temps devant vous ? 
bon j'arrête de pourrir votre joli topic :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> tu peux rappeler les rêgles... vite fait... :mouais:



"Ils" (ceux de l'ombre) pretendent toute une série de régles qui finalement ne sont applicables que pour la plébe. Donc l'anarchie!! :love: :love:


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> "Ils" (ceux de l'ombre) pretendent toute une série de régles qui finalement ne sont applicables que pour la plébe. Donc l'anarchie!! :love: :love:



ok :mouais:

faut qu'je me barre ! j'vais pas finir comme eux !


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> "Ils" (ceux de l'ombre) pretendent toute une série de régles qui finalement ne sont applicables que pour la plébe. Donc l'anarchie!! :love: :love:



En fait je voulais dire: Vive l'anarchie:rose: :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

..... ou les r&#234;ves (_hallucinations plut&#244;t !_) de grandeur.....    



 


:rateau:


_P.S : 1er opus..... _​


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à tirhum.


T'est tombé dans les douves?:mouais: 
Enfin, peu importe ... reprends toi!


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

autodérision, faculté de rire de soi, recul sur soi même... excellent

J-L Delastreet


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _P.S : 1er opus..... _​



opus : mon premier pseudo ! taggé sur les murs de mon collège en 1986 !!! 
(du coup j'ai passé un dimanche à repeindre les murs de mon collège... en 1986... :mouais: )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2006)

*Bon, comment on fait*
ici pour foutre la merde ?







...


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, comment on fait*
> ici pour foutre la merde ?
> 
> ...


Ah te v'là, toi !!... 
tu lis 2, 3 pages au hasard et tu sauras......
sinon, dès que PonkHead, _le roitelêt de service_, va ouvrir la bouche; les hostilités vont reprendre....
tu n'auras plus qu'à observer et rentrer dans la danse !..... :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est ça le problème .... rien!!!!


----------



## philire (26 Juillet 2006)

touba a dit:
			
		

> opus : mon premier pseudo ! taggé sur les murs de mon collège en 1986 !!!


Ça se trouve c'est le signe que tu seras le prochain Maître du Chateau


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Ça se trouve c'est le signe que tu seras le prochain Maître du Chateau



le comble !!!


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Ah te v'là, toi !!...
> tu lis 2, 3 pages au hasard et tu sauras......
> sinon, dès que PonkHead, _le roitelêt de service_, va ouvrir la bouche; les hostilités vont reprendre....
> tu n'auras plus qu'à observer et rentrer dans la danse !..... :love:



tirhum ... avoue que j'explique avec moins de mots que toi ... 
lepursfils... il y' a besoin de rien, donc tu peux y aller ....


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, comment on fait*
> ici pour foutre la merde ?
> 
> 
> ...




Et ben voilà!  On lui réponds "rien" et voilà qu'il se barre!  
Mais t'as peur de quoi?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

J'ai toujours rien compris au "jeu" 


Grug !!!!! On boit quand une mousse baurdel ?


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

Pour jouer il ne faut avoir rien compris! 
Apart quelques intellectuels qui manipulent tout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours rien compris au "jeu"
> 
> 
> Grug !!!!! On boit quand une mousse baurdel ?


C'est normal, t'es pas un vrai gamerz.  


Bon, je n'ai pas pu assist&#233; &#224; la petite f&#234;te d'hier soir pour f&#234;ter le nouveau chatelain... Mais ce matin c'est le bordel. 
Les cendriers sont pleins, les cadavres tra&#238;nent un peu partout, tout le monde est en train de dormir dans un coin du ch&#226;teau. 
Bon, je repasserai tout &#224; l'heure pour boire un casanis.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

mouais..... toi aussi tu as des hallucinations.......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Bah, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu ce dessin. On double-post?  

Mais c'est vrai qu'en arrivant ce matin, j'ai senti comme l'odeur d'un peep-show un jour de paie.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bah, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu ce dessin. On double-post?
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'en arrivant ce matin, j'ai senti comme l'odeur d'un peep-show un jour de paie.


 effectivement je double-post l'habitude &#233;tant de faire entre 5 et 10 pages par jour dans ce fil....
je ne voudrais pas que mon dessin passe inaper&#231;u... surtout aux yeux du trublion assis sur le tr&#244;ne.....


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, comment on fait*
> ici pour foutre la merde ?



Bah, tu fais comme d'hab': tu mets des fleurs et des petits anges partout.


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Ça se trouve c'est le signe que tu seras le prochain Maître du Chateau




Heu....
Je n'ai encore pas dit qui je soutenais !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> POUR ...
> 
> 
> et donc tu retombes à 7


Proposition de loi adoptée à la majorité des votants - pour le prochain tour, évidement.

Avant d'ouvrir la prochaine campagne, j'intègrerais donc dans les règles l'obligation pour un posteur donné de ne jouer qu'un et un seul rôle au sein du chateau.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

je n'ai pas vu la liste des votes (qui a voté pour qui)  

mais que fait maïwen  

sinon: pas de cumul


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Proposition de loi adoptée à la majorité des votants - pour le prochain tour, évidement.
> 
> Avant d'ouvrir la prochaine campagne, j'intègrerais donc dans les règles l'obligation pour un posteur donné de ne jouer qu'un et un seul rôle au sein du chateau.


ah yes, et tu pourrais mettre les règles en signature ? et que le prochaine(e) fasse pareil ? ça va être coton sinon on est a 107 pages


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Proposition de loi adoptée à la majorité des votants - pour le prochain tour, évidement.
> 
> Avant d'ouvrir la prochaine campagne, j'intègrerais donc dans les règles l'obligation pour un posteur donné de ne jouer qu'un et un seul rôle au sein du chateau.


peut-on croire aux écrits d'une fripouille pareille ?!... 
est-on sûr qu'une campagne va être ouverte ?!.....


_si oui, je mènerais campagne sur tous les fronts; va y'en avoir à faire des commentaires......._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonHead : 12
rezba : 10
 queenlucia : 6
 supermoquette : 6
 maiwen : 7
 Roberto : 2
 Tibomong4 : 2
 Loustic : 2
joanes : 2
 N°6 : 1
 Nobody : -1
 tirhum : -1 
 DocEvil : -1
 Lemmy : -2
 Ed the Head : -5
silvio : -8

A été voté pour à partir du tour suivant : non cumul des mandats.



Note personnelle : tirhum, nous sommes fort satisfaits de vous avoir nomé amuseur du chateau, vos petits dessins drôlatiques nous enchantent, continuez.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

*Nous, PonkHead Ier, le juste,
afin que jamais un vil aventurier ne s'empare du chateau par complicité avec le non moins vil terroriste, proposons l'amendement aux règles suivant :
Que le vote de la bombe puisse être plus fréquent (il n'entraîne que 1 point enlevé au terroriste)
Qu'il soit aussi moins destructeur (annulation uniquement des 5 derniers votes reçus)
Le vote de la proposition est ouvert
Sont pour :
Le maître,
Le chambellan
L'exécuteur,
Peuvent voter :
maïwen
Les trois premiers posteurs à le faire
Allez en paix.*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Pour. 

Vive PonkHead.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pour.
> 
> Vive PonkHead.


Adopté !!!




Charmante, maïwen, en votre qualité de leader de l'opposition, il vous est loisible de proposer un ammendement aux règles (valable à partir du tour prochain, comme de bien entendu) - je vous laisse jusqu'à ce jour, midi pour ce faire, suite à quoi je publierais les nouvelles règles et ouvrirait la campagne.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Contre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Contre


J'en prends note.

Pourtant, sur sept votants, quatre ont déjà voté pour, donc...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Contre


Trop tard.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

pour


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *
> Nous, PonkHead Ier, autocrate, de par note puissance absolue nomons :
> (...)
> Roberto : Grand mamamouchi intergalactique de l'architecture, des divertissements et des tenues vestimentaires
> *​


Mon grand mamamouchi intergalactique, je compte sur toi pour me dessiner une aile du chateau toute en grandeur stalinienne et légèreté caucescuïenne !


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Proposition de loi adoptée à la majorité des votants - pour le prochain tour, évidement.
> 
> Avant d'ouvrir la prochaine campagne, j'intègrerais donc dans les règles l'obligation pour un posteur donné de ne jouer qu'un et un seul rôle au sein du chateau.




C'est à dire ?????


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

De pas faire comme lui. Dire que quelqu'un t'as trait&#233; d'intellectuel


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#224; dire ?????


Ben, c'est &#224; dire que le ma&#238;tre, le chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur devront d&#233;sormais &#234;tre des personnes _distinctes_
Sinon, merde, quelle d&#233;mocratie est possible ?


edit : toast&#233; par SM, zut !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est &#224; dire que le ma&#238;tre, le chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur devront d&#233;sormais &#234;tre des personnes _distinctes_
> Sinon, merde, quelle d&#233;mocratie est possible ?
> 
> 
> edit : toast&#233; par SM, zut !


Des personnes distinctes, ou des pseudos diff&#233;rents?

Vive PonkHead.


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2006)

je vote contre ! :mouais:
c'est bien comme ça SM ?

sinon je suis d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Des personnes distinctes, ou des pseudos différents?


A moins de faire surveiller cela par un modo pointilleux qui a sans doute autre chose à foutre, il va bien falloir considérer que personne et pseudo, c'est pareil...
Mais voyons, C'EST pareil !
Personne n'aurait la malhonneteté de faire intervenir un multi-pseudo en sa faveur, quand même !!!!
J'entends de ces trucs ici, j'en serais presque choqué !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Des personnes distinctes, ou des pseudos différents?



arrfff ©


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'aurait la malhonneteté de faire intervenir un multi-pseudo en sa faveur, quand même !!!!



ouf ! tu me rassures


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

Ne laissons pas des querelles de personnes prendre le dessus sur les vrai enjeux !  

Voil&#224; ! :hein:


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est &#224; dire que le ma&#238;tre, le chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur devront d&#233;sormais &#234;tre des personnes _distinctes_
> Sinon, merde, quelle d&#233;mocratie est possible ?
> 
> 
> edit : toast&#233; par SM, zut !




Je tiens &#224; signaler,  pour l'aimable assistance, qu'ayan suivi, de pr&#232;s, les derniers scrutin, les trois r&#244;les &#233;taient tenu par des personne, et je dis bien "des personnes" et non des avatars, diff&#233;rentes. J'ai comme l'impression qu'une suspicion de mauvais aloi r&#233;gne par ici    
Ainsi, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu &#233;dite cette nouvelle r&#232;gle ??? Hein, dis hein   




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dire que quelqu'un t'as trait&#233; d'intellectuel



C'est vrai que c'est bien mal me conna&#238;tre... 




			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'entends de ces trucs ici, j'en serais presque choqu&#233; !



Qui donc raconte de telle billeves&#233;e ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2006)

*Je vote Roberto*
pour que le port de la chemizafleur devienne obligatoire.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des quoi ?
> :mouais:
> :hein:


C'est le _Da Was_ d'Heidegger.

Tu lis quoi bon sang ?!


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le _Da Was_ d'Heidegger.
> 
> Tu lis quoi bon sang ?!




Maison et jardin ??? :rateau:


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Genre Brest ou Lorient 1947 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tibo m'a pardonn&#233; ma d&#233;saffection. Joie, joie :rose::rose:
Bon Roberto, tu n'oublieras pas de rajouter 2 pigeonniers pour Ed et ma pomme qu'on puisse pendre nos couvre-chefs &#224; grelots Dingueling, Dingueling ...

Votre Petitesse, quels sont vos ordres pour cette &#233;lection ? 
Dingueling, dingueling !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Vive PonkHead. 


A quand la milice? C'est vrai &#231;a, toute bonne dictature dispose d'une milice.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vive PonkHead.
> 
> 
> A quand la milice? C'est vrai &#231;a, toute bonne dictature dispose d'une milice.




----> T'inqui&#232;te le _&#200;s Bolet _est en r&#233;union secr&#232;te, le combat vient &#224; peine de commencer.


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> "Les Mémoires illustrées" de Betty Page.
> Ça fait bien dix-huit mois que je suis dessus.
> :love: :love:



Le livre colle maintenant ? 

Super Ed !! oui il faut impérativement une milice !
Pis une police secrète !!!
:love::love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Le livre colle maintenant ?
> 
> Super Ed !! oui il faut impérativement une milice !
> Pis une police secrète !!!
> :love::love:


Tout &#224; fait, et t'es le premier sur ma liste. 
Je trouve louche tout ce fayotage &#224; mon &#233;gard.


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#224; fait, et t'es le premier sur ma liste.
> Je trouve louche tout ce fayotage &#224; mon &#233;gard.


Ne sommes-nous pas les bouffons ?

Pis y a pas de fayotage : je t'ai piqu&#233; ta place : -8  dans ta tronche
hi, hi, hi 

Dingueling, dingueling


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

juste l&#224; comme &#231;a... vous votez combien de fois par semaine ? Passque l&#224; j'ai du mal &#224; suivre   on se croirait revenu sous la IVe R&#233;publique tellement les maroquins changent rapidement.

_C'est qui inaugurent les chrysanth&#232;mes en ce moment ? _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Notre camarade PonkHead. 

Vive Lui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hey Ed, je t'ai envoyé mon équipe, pour faire le ménage entre l'échangeur 2 et l'échangeur 5 !


1 partout, balle au centre.


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Le droit de jambage accordé au seigneur du chateau afin d'éduquer la future mariée aux joies des orgies, parties carrées ou en rondelles et autre mélangisme ripailleur est-il inscrit sur les tables de lois?

Je demande ca pour un pote emprunt de pulsions paiennes qui désire se présenter.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui diras que l'on accorde pas d'emprunt mais qu'on accepte les dons en nature !
> :love:
> :love:


Et Roberto sait de quoi il parle, il a été nomé gardien du harem !


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2006)

Finalement, ici on se rend compte que

la pire des dictatures c'est bien la

démocratie.


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et Roberto sait de quoi il parle, il a été nomé gardien du harem !


soit c'est un harem communautaire, soit c'est une erreur d'appreciation !


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, ici on se rend compte que
> 
> la pire des dictatures c'est bien la
> 
> démocratie.


et le mal est l'ennemi du bien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

*Nous, PonkHead Ier, le terrifiant,
nommons le sieur PATOCHMAN
*** fou mental et psychopathe officiel du chateau ***
Il lui est, à ce titre, loisible, de claquer le museau de qui bon lui semble en jolies lettres rouges
J'ai dit.
*​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> soit c'est un harem communautaire, soit c'est une erreur d'appreciation !


Ah la la, bon, peuple, si tu savais ce qui se passe au chateau tandis que tu te prépares à l'haride campagne qui désignera mon successeur...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est une sorte de kibboutz très progressiste où l'on partage tout, un espèce de laboratoire épidermique d'avant-garde où l'on élabore toute sorte d'expérience, mais je te garantis effectivement que je ne garde rien, surtout pas mon calme.
> :love:
> C'est pour cela qu'un bon gardien de harem est allégé de toutes sortes de préoccupations.


Et pouf !
Déjà en page 110.
Qui a dis que la démocratie n'interressait pas les gens ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Au moins deux en fait


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah la la, bon, peuple, si tu savais ce qui se passe au chateau tandis que tu te prépares à l'haride campagne qui désignera mon successeur...


l'haride c'est bien la fête du mouton ?   

sinon lao tseu a dit : ne designe pas trop vite tes ennemis, ils te trouveront tout seul.


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2006)

_*bientot sur votre site*_ ! 
-


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Nous, PonkHead Ier, le terrifiant,*​




Votre insignifiance, tu te la pêtes pas un peu là ? qui terrifies-tu ?
Votre dévoué Bouffon
:love::love:
​


			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> * nommons le sieur PATOCHMAN
> *** fou mental et psychopathe officiel du chateau ***
> Il lui est, à ce titre, loisible, de claquer le museau de qui bon lui semble en jolies lettres rouges
> J'ai dit.
> *



Ah c'est sympa : il va avoir un pigeonnier à lui dans le château ? une aile ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Votre insignifiance, tu te la pêtes pas un peu là ? qui terrifies-tu ?
> Votre dévoué Bouffon​



Ah.....

Dis du bien de toi, partout, tout le temps, les autres finiront par le répéter, puis par le croire.
La réputation, parfois, tiens beaucoup de la prophétie autoréalisatrice.​


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah.....
> 
> Dis du bien de toi, partout, tout le temps, les autres finiront par le r&#233;p&#233;ter, puis par le croire.
> La r&#233;putation, parfois, tiens beaucoup de la proph&#233;tie autor&#233;alisatrice.


Oui mais en m&#234;me temps tout le monde sait que tu n'es pas cr&#233;dible, Votre Petitesse, et que c'est juste le fait du hasard qui t'a port&#233; au pouvoir ...

Tirhum ou Patoch, je dis pas, mais toi, Votre Rigolonnade (ch'uis pas s&#251;r pour les 2 "n")


Votre D&#233;vou&#233; et Sinc&#232;re Bouffon, Votre Bouffonnerie (l&#224; c'est pareil)
:love::love:

Dingueling, dingueling


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais en même temps tout le monde sait que tu n'es pas crédible, Votre Petitesse, et que c'est juste *le fait du hasard *qui t'a porté au pouvoir ...


Ah, la touchante naïveté de la jeunesse...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

:sleep: Purée ...

Bon merci Roberto  

Un peu de Beaujolais ? C'est l'heure de l'apéro.

Je tiens à préciser que je resterais le fou du Roi ....  
Quoique qu'il se passe !
L'autoproclamation y'a que ça de vrai


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah, la touchante na&#239;vet&#233; de la jeunesse...


 en attendant tu t'es bien gard&#233; de r&#233;pondre &#224; cela.........


			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais en m&#234;me temps tout le monde sait que tu n'es pas cr&#233;dible (...)
> (...) Tirhum ou Patoch, je dis pas, mais toi, Votre Rigolonnade (ch'uis pas s&#251;r pour les 2 "n")
> (...)


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

Ca me fait aussi à un Cercle _élargi_ par ici : tout le monde veut y entrer sauf que là c'est grand ouvert  je suis repassé dernièrement devant le Cercle et ça a perdu de son cachet originel: c'est devenu assez ringard et délabré 






_y'a des bains turcs au Chateau ?_

MP: Roberto ma boite à cdb te hait cordialement


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

j'l'avais dis qui fallait pas l'vendre &#224; s'louche


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> en attendant tu t'es bien gardé de répondre à cela.........


Ma réponse est jaune, pointue et est posée de guingois sur la tête de mon avatar, là, à gauche........


Tiens, toi qu'à un coup d'crayon, je te nome (en plus de ton titre précédent) : Ministre suppléant, délégué aux oeuvres de propagnades officielles du chateau.

Tu peux commencer à dire du bien de moi.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, toi qu'à un coup d'crayon, je te nome (en plus de ton titre précédent) : Ministre suppléant, délégué aux oeuvres de propagnades officielles du chateau.
> 
> Tu peux commencer à dire du bien de moi.


et qui comme ministre de l'aurtograf pour corriger tes écrits ?!......  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et qui comme ministre de l'aurtograf pour corriger tes écrits ?!......  :rateau:


T'es ouf ? Avec le boulot qu'il aurait, il faudrait que je le paye !


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> PonHead : 12
> rezba : 10
> queenlucia : 6
> supermoquette : 6
> ...





Que ta perfidie t'ai permis d'exploiter, en la tirant par les cheveux, une faille de la constitution pour imposer une dictature ubuesque, soit.

Mais tu  n'a pas pris 11 points sur ce tour là. Seulement 7. Maiwen a donné un décompte des points intégrant les 5 consécutifs à ton élection. Et elle s'est même trompée dans le total, t'attribuant 5 points à tort, puisque tu en avais 6 en réalité.
Car, avant ta prise de pouvoir, le décompte des points établissait ton score à 1. Tu as donc désormais 8 points, et le décompte réel après ton élection est donc de :



 rezba : 10
PonHead : 8
  maiwen : 7
  queenlucia : 6
  supermoquette : 6
 joanes : 2
  Loustic : 2
  Roberto : 2
  Tibomong4 : 2
  N°6 : 1
  Nobody : -1
  tirhum : -1 
  DocEvil : -1
  Lemmy : -2
  Ed the Head : -5
 silvio : -8



Ma feuille excel est à votre disposition.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Merci rezba.

Au fait j'ai re&#231;u les armes, on peut commencer.


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: Purée ...
> 
> Bon merci Roberto
> 
> ...



Ah nan, nan, nan : on est déjà 2 !
Y a plus de place dans le pigeonnier ...


Bon y va ? à part toi qui est candidat ?
Tirhum, tu remets le couvert ?


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Mes chers concitoyens du Ch&#226;teau,


 Apr&#232;s cet &#233;pisode dramatique, qui a vu l'anarchisme irresponsable pr&#233;cipiter notre jeune r&#233;publique ch&#226;telaine dans les bras d'un Bonaparte, et notre constitution pervertie par son propre cr&#233;ateur, pour mieux, dit-il cyniquement, en pointer les failles, le pire serait de recommencer les errements du pass&#233;, et de multiplier les candidatures &#233;gotiques sans strat&#233;gie ni intelligence.
Alors, est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a une id&#233;e brillante, 
*ou est-ce qu'il faut que je m'y colle ?

*​


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> []
> 
> []



 désormais la contribution nº1 fait loi pour les points


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ergote, j'ergote


Non.
J'ai &#233;t&#233; tromp&#233;, en toute bonne foi, sur le d&#233;compte des points &#224; mon entr&#233;e en fonction.
J'en prends acte.
Et repars d'une situation propre.
Qui est :
rezba : 9
PonHead : 6
maiwen : 6
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
joanes : -1
Loustic : 2
Roberto : 2
Tibomong4 : 2
N&#176;6 : 1
Nobody : -1
tirhum : -1 
DocEvil : -1
Lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -5
silvio : -3

l&#224; dessus, j'attribue les points du tour :
PonkHead : +2 (chambellan)
joanes : +5
rezba : -2
silvio : -3

Ce qui donne : 
rezba : 7
PonHead : 8
maiwen : 6
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
joanes : 4
Loustic : 2
Roberto : 2
Tibomong4 : 2
N&#176;6 : 1
Nobody : -1
tirhum : -1 
DocEvil : -1
Lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -5
silvio : -6


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> (...) Tirhum, tu remets le couvert ?


 je suis en consultation......


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...)Alors, est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a une id&#233;e brillante,
> *ou est-ce qu'il faut que je m'y colle ?
> 
> *​


 idem.......


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Rien ne t'autorise &#224; reformuler le d&#233;compte des points que tu attribues.
Tu m'as donn&#233; 1 point, et 3 &#224; Joanes, c'est ainsi, et tu ne peux y revenir.

Idem pour l'ex&#233;cuteur.

Si tu veux redonner des points et en r&#233;-enlever, il te faudra atteindre le prochain tour.


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

Toasté par Nephou


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu "érotiques".
> :hein:


moi je lis 

érotique sans stratégie [/size]


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne t'autorise à reformuler le décompte des points que tu attribues.
> Tu m'as donné 1 point, et 3 à Joanes, c'est ainsi, et tu ne peux y revenir.
> 
> Idem pour l'exécuteur.
> ...



Farpaitement ! à -8 je suis, à -8 je reste !! 

Hors de question de me rapprocher de l'aut' bouffon (Ed si tu me lis)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne t'autorise à reformuler le décompte des points que tu attribues.
> Tu m'as donné 1 point, et 3 à Joanes, c'est ainsi, et tu ne peux y revenir.
> 
> Idem pour l'exécuteur.
> ...


Ces points ont été attribués sur des bases fausses, tu l'as dit toi même - et _en fonction de ces bases_

Si on revoit les fondations (comme de juste), on revoit aussi ce qui a été bâti dessus...


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ces points ont été attribués sur des bases fausses, tu l'as dit toi même - et _en fonction de ces bases_
> 
> Si on revoit les fondations (comme de juste), on revoit aussi ce qui a été bâti dessus...



Ah oui, oui : je veux mon pigeonnier personnel dans l'upper structure du Château ! 

Hors de question que je le partage avec l'aut' bouffon (Ed si tu me ...)


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ces points ont été attribués sur des bases fausses, tu l'as dit toi même - et _en fonction de ces bases_
> 
> Si on revoit les fondations (comme de juste), on revoit aussi ce qui a été bâti dessus...



* Rien du tout.*
Il est de bonne courtoisisie que le Chambellan remette le décompte des points en même temps que son mandat, sitôt l'élection du nouveau maître passée. C'est ce que Maiwen a fait, dans sa grande probité. D'accord, elle est pas superbonne en calcul, mais elle est quand même super bonne.


* La dictature constitutionnelle, passe. L'autocratie, trépasse.*



			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, oui : je veux mon pigeonnier personnel dans l'upper structure du Château !
> 
> Hors de question que je le partage avec l'aut' bouffon (Ed si tu me ...)


Si tu continues à te mettre au milieu de Ponk et moi pour raconter des conneries sans intérêt, tu vas te faire disperser à 4 coins du château, toi.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors, est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a une id&#233;e brillante,
> *ou est-ce qu'il faut que je m'y colle ?
> 
> *​


Une fa&#231;on comme une autre de demander &#8220;qui veut aller se faire maitre ?&#8221; :rateau: _je consulte mon pr&#233;cis &#8220;d&#233;voyer la charte de mani&#232;re inique et ludique&#8221;   et je reviens _


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> MP: Roberto ma boite à cdb te hait cordialement




pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil : -1


M'étant définitivement retiré, est-il bien nécessaire de continuer à inclure mon nom dans le décompte des résultats ?


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> M'étant définitivement retiré, est-il bien nécessaire de continuer à inclure mon nom dans le décompte des résultats ?


 
_Définitivement_ en politique n'a pas le sens qu'on croit il me semble


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu continues &#224; te mettre au milieu de Ponk et moi pour raconter des conneries sans int&#233;r&#234;t, tu vas te faire disperser &#224; 4 coins du ch&#226;teau, toi.


Mais Monseigneur Atrabilaire, Le Sir Ponk, dit le M&#233;diocre, m'a nomm&#233; bouffon 
Donc acte


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> M'étant définitivement retiré, est-il bien nécessaire de continuer à inclure mon nom dans le décompte des résultats ?



Il n'y a que PonkHead qui falsifie l'histoire, ici. Ne compte pas sur moi pour en faire autant.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> _Définitivement_ en politique n'a pas le sens qu'on croit il me semble


Je ne connais pas d'autre sens à ce mot que celui du dictionnaire.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

ça se crèpe le chignon, mais y'a encore personne pour expliquer pourquoi mon vote à été détourné et par qui !!!!!


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> M'étant définitivement retiré, est-il bien nécessaire de continuer à inclure mon nom dans le décompte des résultats ?


:affraid: LionelJospaing, sors de ce corp ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que PonkHead qui falsifie l'histoire, ici. Ne compte pas sur moi pour en faire autant.


Je ne te demande pas de falsifier l'histoire. Je dis juste que, comme je l'avais annoncé, ma défaite marque mon retrait du jeu. Dans cette optique, je ne vois plus l'intérêt de m'inclure dans la liste des résultats à moins que cela n'ait une importance quelconque.


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ça se crèpe le chignon, mais y'a encore personne pour expliquer pourquoi mon vote à été détourné et par qui !!!!!



Ton vote a été détourné par moi, exécuteur du précédent tour, comme les règles me le permettaient !!! 


C'est bon, là, t'as compris ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est dans les r&#232;gles odr&#233;


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a se cr&#232;pe le chignon, mais y'a encore personne pour expliquer pourquoi mon vote &#224; &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233; et par qui !!!!!


C'est dans les r&#232;gles ...
On m'a fait &#231;a aussi au pr&#233;c&#233;dent scrutin
Vot&#233; pour Tibo et transform&#233; en vote pour Nephou ...

Je dis pas &#231;a pour toi Nephou

Oups toast&#233; par SM


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te demande pas de falsifier l'histoire. Je dis juste que, comme je l'avais annoncé, ma défaite marque mon retrait du jeu. Dans cette optique, je ne vois plus l'intérêt de m'inclure dans la liste des résultats à moins que cela n'ait une importance quelconque.



Et pourquoi pas enlever le nom de Lionel Jospin de l'histoire des élections présidentielles françaises, pendant que tu y es.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que PonkHead qui falsifie l'histoire, ici. Ne compte pas sur moi pour en faire autant.



 et mes point à moi disparus depuis longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas enlever le nom de Lionel Jospin de l'histoire des élections présidentielles françaises, pendant que tu y es.


Comme tu voudras, c'était juste une question.


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Une façon comme une autre de _&#8220;dévoyer la charte de manière inique et ludique&#8221;   , qui veut m'aider ??_


-
*maitre* ! , _*je serais toujours là ,grand gourou du cosmos ! *_
*-*
*je tiens quelques noms de faux derches a ta disposition   *
*-*
:love:


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> *je tiens quelques noms de faux derches a ta disposition   *
> *-*
> :love:



Oui ?


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu voudras, c'était juste une question.



Excuse-moi de ma vivacité, mais quand Napoléon vient de surgir derrière Bonaparte, il y a des questions plus importantes que nos traces dans l'histoire.


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Excuse-moi de ma vivacité, mais quand Napoléon vient de surgir derrière Bonaparte, il y a des questions plus importantes que nos traces dans l'histoire.



En même temps, c'est pas très grave ... 
Si ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

bien...
quand vous aurez fini avec vos "gracieuset&#233;s"...... 
que je puisse jouer aux quilles avec vos t&#234;tes........


quel que soit le moyen.....  ... mon but est de faire la peau de "PonkHead 1er", roi du ch&#226;teau et de nulle part...........


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps, c'est pas tr&#232;s grave ...
> Si ?


Toi, tu t'es vendu au dictateur, alors....


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

la campagne est ouvert ?


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

ouh la mais l'ambiance est proche du complot ici ? :affraid:  
bon observons ce que notre bon nouveau roi va faire pour la populasse    (et re combo)


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu t'es vendu au dictateur, alors....


 
mouarf, moi qui croyais que tu parlais de tirhum


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> mouarf, moi qui croyais que tu parlais de tirhum


 l&#224;, je suis odr&#233; outr&#233; ! 
moi qui allait te proposer une co-fondation d'une annexe au ch&#226;teau...... 
_d'un "truc" ou il faut des recrues vari&#233;es......

la horde et non pas la *H*orde, ne peut pas toujours &#234;tre sur le "tas"....... 
faut se reposer des fois....

_


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

Propose, propose.

Je disposerai.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas enlever le nom de Lionel Jospin de l'histoire des élections présidentielles françaises, pendant que tu y es.



Ce serait dommage vu qu'il est en cours de décryogénisation pour 2007


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Propose, propose.
> 
> Je disposerai.




Ah ça, pour disposer y'a du monde,   par contre pour les créneaux  
 
 
:love: :love:


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait dommage vu qu'il est en cours de décryogénisation pour 2007


D'un autre coté pour l'ile de ré c'est un attraction qu'il perdraient, c'est dommage :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le *Maître du Château* est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points. 
Les points ne donnent droit à rien d'autre que la considération de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en étant élu Maître du Château, en finissant deuxième d'un tour électoral (leader de l'opposition), en étant nommé Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donnés par le Maître du Château. Les points se perdent par volonté de l'exécuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

Un tour de jeu commence juste après l'élection du Maître du Château, et se termine par l'election d'un nouveau Maître. Le tour de jeu peut comprendre plusieurs phases : célébration et journées de grâce, conseil législatif, campagne officielle, scrutin, proclamation des résultats. L'organisation de chaque campagne est laissée à l'appréciation du Chambellan.


*LES RÔLES*

*Le Maître du Château :*

Il reçoit 5 points pour son élection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;exécuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points à sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant &#8211; mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-même.
Le vote du Maître du Château ne peut être changé, sauf s'il est candidat à sa propre succession. 


*Le Chambellan :*

Il reçoit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;échéance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; à la date limite, il publie les votes reçus et, donc, désigne le nouveau maître (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;égalité de votes).
Il tient à jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il reçoit (hors celui de l&#8217;exécuteur et du Maître).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*L&#8217;exécuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;à cinq points à d&#8217;autres (hors le Maître du Château et lui-même).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Maître et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien sûr le publiera à la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arrivé en deuxième position.
Il reçoit deux points.
Il peut « fédérer » des candidats (voir l'Union fait la force)

*Le terroriste désespéré :*

C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes. En cas d'égalité, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 1 points, mais annule les 5 derniers votes reçus par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les électeurs qui auraient voté avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour. 
Le terroriste désespéré ne peut être candidat le tour d'après. Il ne peut non plus être chambellan les deux tours suivants.

L'attribution des rôles se fait selon la règle un pseudo/un rôle - une même personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un rôle par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorité :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut fédérer des candidats autour de sa personne, même si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats déclarés doivent se rallier officiellement à lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la clôture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs électeurs de leur ralliement. Néanmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point à l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se réclamerait de la Majorité peut également fédérer des candidats, aux mêmes conditions. Le label "Majorité" doit être distribué par le Maître en place.


*LE DÉROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par décision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de début de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistré peut voter et être candidat.
Tout joueur possédant au moins un point est réputé être candidat.
Les joueurs n'ayant pas de point doivent faire acte de candidature publique.
Les votes sont enregistrés par MP auprès du chambellan. Tout vote envoyé hors période de campagne officielle, ou adressé à quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut être pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprimé compte.
Les votes portés sur des joueurs non-candidats, et n'ayant aucun point à leur compteur, sont déclarés nuls.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES RÈGLES*

*Honneur et Doigté

* Les joueurs doivent respecter les règles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux règles.
Le Maître décide de l'opportunité d'une sanction au manquement signalé.
L'exécuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigté. Car le doigté est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir législatif*

Les règles peuvent être changées. C'est le pouvoir législatif.
L'initiative législative appartient concurremment au Maître du Château, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de règle ne peut être reçue pendant la période de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des règles doivent être présentées publiquement, et adoptées par le Conseil Législatif, en séance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Maître, le Chambellan, l&#8217;exécuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers électeurs se prononçant. Le terroriste désespéré ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Le Maître promulgue les nouvelles règles avant le début de la nouvelle campagne officielle.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Les nouvelles règles étant posées, la campagne est déclarée ouverte.

Elle sera courte puisque se clôturant demain à 16h.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2006)

&#171; Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP). &#187; 

elle est quelle page la s&#233;ance publique (que je sache si je mets &#224; jour la page 1 ou pas  )


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Pas besoin de mettre &#231;a en 1&#232;re page m'est avis, vu que les 3 premiers posteurs comptent.


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2006)

Incroyable !

Inimaginable !

Le ma&#238;tre of ze castle iz encore  PONKETTE ! ! !

Quelle &#233;poque !

On va s'en d&#233;barrasser au plus vite

Avant demain 16 heures.

:mouais: :sleep:   

(il para&#238;t que quand il est mont&#233; sur le tr&#244;ne,

il a piss&#233; sous lui et par cons&#233;quent

sur et sous le tr&#244;ne aussi...)


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

oui moi j'ai re&#231;u un mp me disant que je pouvais proposer des choses ... jusqu'&#224; midi.

bon je me suis lev&#233;e &#224; 12h15 alors de toute fa&#231;on ...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Mon bon Loustic
Qui pique
Porte toi candidat
je te soutiendrai de tous mes bras
En sautant une saltimbocca
(au Marsala)


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

_*FAITES LUI BOUFFER SON SCEPTRE !!!!!!!.....*_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « Les propositions de modifications des règles doivent être présentées publiquement, et adoptées par le Conseil Législatif, en séance publique (pas de MP). »
> 
> elle est quelle page la séance publique (que je sache si je mets à jour la page 1 ou pas  )



Première proposition de loi (non cumul des mandats) là
Seconde proposition de loi (réforme du terroriste) ici


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*FAITES LUI BOUFFER SON SCEPTRE !!!!!!!.....*_


Ca...
... Tu peux t'asseoir dessus...


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca...
> ... Tu peux t'asseoir dessus...


sur le sceptre ? :afraid: :casse:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

ne faîtes pas de calcul, foncez et brandissez fièrement le pavillon noir !!.........







			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca...
> ... Tu peux t'asseoir dessus...


tu sait combien mesure une hampe de pavillon....... mmmh ?!....... 
alors entraînes toi avec ton sceptre........


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu t'es vendu au dictateur, alors....


Point du tout : je boufonne car tel est mon rôle


Bon piske c'est parti : Aller Tirhum, aller Tirhum, aller Tirhum !
(désolé j'étais sur les Champs dimanche sernier)
:rose::rose:

A moins que Ma Dame ....
:love::love:


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca...
> ... Tu peux t'asseoir dessus...


C'est une image je suppose ?  :rateau: 

qui est candidat au fait cette fois ci ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> (...) Bon piske c'est parti : Aller Tirhum, aller Tirhum, aller Tirhum !
> (d&#233;sol&#233; j'&#233;tais sur les Champs dimanche sernier)
> :rose::rose:
> 
> ...


 *ARRETONS DE TERGIVERSER ET DE MULTIPLIER LES CANDIDATURES QUI NE SERVENT QU'A MAINTENIR LE POUVOIR EN PLACE &#192; CHAQUE FOIS!!!!.........*

tranchez dans le vif avec moi et virons ce(s) malpropre(s) !! 

m****, alors !...... :hein: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

marrant mais c'est une opposition ind&#233;pendante qui est au pouvoir, avec une autre qui remplace l'opposition, y a rien de moins statique depuis le dernier tour.


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

Il nous manque un Golf pour nous faire un recapitulatif clair et envahissant des forces en presence.


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Il nous manque un Golf pour nous faire un recapitulatif clair et envahissant des forces en presence.


Oui, au moins Golf saura saisir

la balle au bond 

et la mettre dans le trou !


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Oui, au moins Golf saura saisir
> 
> la balle au bond
> 
> et la mettre dans le trou !


il nous manquait aussi un Pascal 77, mais on constate qu'il peut &#234;tre ais&#233;ment remplac&#233;


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est quoi la strat&#233;gie brillante de tirhum ? 
Parce que jusqu'ici, &#224; part faire flotter un - joli - pavillon noir, on peut pas dire que &#231;a ait &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s efficace.
Vous &#234;tes des nains de jardin, ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ton vote a été détourné par moi, exécuteur du précédent tour, comme les règles me le permettaient !!!
> 
> 
> C'est bon, là, t'as compris ?


 
Et ben voilà cher électeur !

Pas besoin de slogan


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Je me pr&#233;sente &#224; ma propre succession.

Grand prince, je laisserais les viles calomnies et les insultes dans le bourbier o&#249; se vautrent mes adversaires, pour vous parler concret, les yeux dans les yeux.

Car, MOI, contrairement &#224; mes pr&#233;decesseurs, j'ai un bilan.
Car MOI, contrairement &#224; mes opposants, j'ai un programme.

*BILAN*
Une refonte amorc&#233;e des r&#232;gles pour que ne parvienne plus aux plus hautes fonctions d'incroyables aventuriers opportunistes tel que j'aurais pu &#234;tre.

*PROGRAMME*
La poursuite des r&#233;formes engag&#233;es, afin, par exemple, d'affermir et de renforcer le r&#244;le crucial du leader de l'opposition.


Ne vous fourvoyez pas, ne craignez pas les vaines menaces, sachez repousser les promesses abracadabrantes des d&#233;magogues de tous poils.
Votez pour le seul candidat du courage et de l'action,

Votez PonkHead.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Enti&#232;rement d'accord

A part Loustic qui connait la cuisine

Maiwen les *****

Et le futur candidat

y a rien que des parleurs


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la strat&#233;gie brillante de tirhum ?
> Parce que jusqu'ici, &#224; part faire flotter un - joli - pavillon noir, on peut pas dire que &#231;a ait &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s efficace.
> Vous &#234;tes des nains de jardin, ou quoi ?


 la campagne est volontairement courte pour permettre &#224; Ponk de rester assis sur son tr&#244;ne sans qu'un hypoth&#233;tique rassemblement puisse se faire.....
alors pour une fois arr&#234;tons la causette !...... 

sans cette "_salet&#233;_" de tortue  et une apparition de la panth&#232;re &#224; la derni&#232;re seconde, mon -joli- pavillon noir aurait servi &#224; quelque chose....... 

pour conclure, cette campagne &#233;tant d&#233;cid&#233;ment trop courte, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; des actions en pr&#233;visions........


rezba, tu n'as qu'&#224; rester au milieu du gu&#233; si tu le veux......


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

on a pas voté là dessus ? ... le maitre pouvait pas cumuler deux mandats 





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je me présente à ma propre succession.


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, pour disposer y'a du monde,  par contre pour les créneaux
> 
> 
> :love: :love:


 
Y'en a qui se libèrent, c'est l'été, forcément. Et puis les bad boys finalement j'aime bien.
Si tu te présentes je vote pour toi 

Ah merde tu peux pas  

Bon, pour qui alors ?


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

en plus il a fait le terroriste non ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu bien sûr qu'elle connaisse bien les ****** en *****, et comment les ****** au *** ou dans le ****** ??
> 
> :love:


Affirmatif, j'ai des crampes.

Tirhum avant la bombe tu perdais, maiwen gagnait, tibo devait partager avec doc et toi tu perdais.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Affirmatif, j'ai des crampes.
> 
> Tirhum avant la bombe tu perdais, maiwen gagnait, tibo devait partager avec doc et toi tu perdais.


je le sais... mais je n'avais pas les mains vides.....


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Je me pr&#233;sente, mon programme est simple : me ralier &#224; un(e) autre candidat(e) sans vous le dire comme la r&#232;gle le permet.


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

vBubule a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Grug,
> Cela fait quelques semaines que vous nêtes pas intervenu sur les forums. Pourquoi ne pas prendre un peu de temps pour aider dautres utilisateurs en répondant à leurs questions, poser vous-même une question ou engager une discussion dans un de nos forums ?



*I'm Back et ça va chier des bubules !​*
Afin d'apporter un peu d'eau fraiche dans ce chateau, et avec l'aide de juristes incompétents capables de comprendre et d'interpreter les règles de ce jeu, Je viens de decider de me porter candidat à la maitrise du chateau !
Grug (l'original, mefiez vous des imitations !)​


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

bon je me pr&#233;sente aussi ... parce que j'ai rien &#224; faire oops fallait pas le dire ... hum parce que si je suis &#233;lue ... &#231;&#224; sera trop biiiiiien !!!!


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on a pas voté là dessus ? ... le maitre pouvait pas cumuler deux mandats


 
Non, non 

Et la loi anti cumul _vertical_ c'est pour la prochaine fois sûrement !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

je serais bien content de cumuler _vertical_


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

j'en étais sûre.. pff, ce que tu es prévisible


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

et chambellan ! Ce serait bien que tu précises qui est candidat ...
Et oui ça en fait du boulot


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> et chambellan ! Ce serait bien que tu pr&#233;cises qui est candidat ...
> Et oui &#231;a en fait du boulot


Bien jou&#233; Odr&#233; ! 
Ah &#231;a veut faire le beau, c'est pas capable de se contenter d'un seul boulot, &#231;a pique 2 postes &#224; 2 ch&#244;meurs, &#231;a cumule, mais au final, c'est pas capable d'assumer, Votre Pitoyabilit&#233; 1er ! :rateau:

Aller au boulot ! Votre Feigniasse Premi&#232;re ! 

On veut la liste des candidats !


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Non, non
> 
> Et la loi anti cumul _vertical_ c'est pour la prochaine fois sûrement !


Vertical, horizontal, l'important c'est pas le cumul, c'est la fusion !

(et hop, une base de programme !)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Je te remercie de ta fidélité


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

nan rien.....




(_soupir_)... 

&#233;dith : ou plut&#244;t si; que ceux qui m'envoie des MP avec des "propositions" ahurissantes et/ou ind&#233;centes cessent de ce pas.....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;clar&#233;s
* rezba
* PonkHead
* maiwen
* grug
* tirhum
* lemmy
* odr&#233;

Par voie de points
* queenlucia
* supermoquette
* joanes
* Loustic
* Roberto
* Tibomong4
* N&#176;6
* Nobody
* Ed the Head
* silvio

Ayant ostensiblement d&#233;clin&#233; l'invitation
* DocEvil

Merci de rectifier les oublis/erreurs de cette liste

Pour l'instant, aucun des (nombreux) ma&#238;tres potentiels n'a re&#231;u de voix...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Déclarés
> * rezba
> * PonHead
> * maiwen
> ...


Qui est Ponhead?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qui est Ponhead?


Un type avec deux mains gauches, sans doute.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Ay&#233;, c'est fait. 


Vive PonkHead


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me présente, mon programme est simple : me ralier à un(e) autre candidat(e) sans vous le dire comme la règle le permet.



Ca me rappelle le démoniaque jeu de plateau _Diplomacy_, traitrise inside  

Est-ce qu'il ne pourrait pas y avoir une page de référence mise à jour à chaque élection afin de savoir qui est quoi et à qui a envoyer son vote par MP ainsi qu'éventuellement les derniers votes ? (page simple)
Je ne sais même pas à qui envoyer un MP là :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Au dictateur.


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;clar&#233;s
> * rezba
> * PonkHead
> * maiwen
> ...


Grug !

avec une majuscule !


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

Pas au Dictateur, j'ai pas envie que mon vote ne soit pas pris en compte, sc&#233;l&#233;rat 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.
> Tout joueur poss&#233;dant au moins un point est r&#233;put&#233; &#234;tre candidat.
> Les joueurs n'ayant pas de point doivent faire acte de candidature publique.
> ...



Qui est donc le Chabellan ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Et pendant qu'on y est : Ed_the_Head.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas au Dictateur, j'ai pas envie que mon vote ne soit pas pris en compte, scélérat
> 
> 
> 
> Qui est donc le Chabellan ?


PonkHead, il cumule sur ce tour. Faut suivre, on ne fait que 10 pages par jour.


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

La question (et non la t&#234;te) du terrorriste a t'elle &#233;t&#233; tranch&#233;e ? Y'en a ou y'en a pas ?


Grug, fais pas le d&#233;mago ou j'appelle mes copines


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead, il cumule sur ce tour. Faut suivre, on ne fait que 10 pages par jour.



Note : Sa Piteuseté Première cumule difficilement


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> La question (et non la tête) du terrorriste a t'elle été tranchée ? Y'en a ou y'en a pas ?
> 
> 
> Grug, fais pas le démago ou j'appelle mes copines


Grug fais le démago s'il te plaît !!....... 



:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> La question (et non la t&#234;te) du terrorriste a t'elle &#233;t&#233; tranch&#233;e ? Y'en a ou y'en a pas ?
> 
> 
> Grug, fais pas le d&#233;mago ou j'appelle mes copines


Non, personne n'a demand&#233; la t&#234;te de Joanes. Encore.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

Alors les tocards?

Ca vote, &#231;a vote?


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2006)

je propose que les candidats pour nous d&#233;montrer leur tenacit&#233; et bravoure au combat aillent gueroyer sur des terres infid&#232;les   :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors les tocards?
> 
> Ca vote, ça vote?


c'était au tour d'avant qu'on aurait pu s'amuser, si tu n'avais pas trainé en route......


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'était au tour d'avant qu'on aurait pu s'amuser, si tu n'avais pas trainé en route......


Ouais, ben paksahafout' comme dirait l'aut'.  

(Tiens t'as chang&#233; d'avatar toi? J'ai failli pas te reconnaitre, je me suis dit l'espace d'un instant : "kic&#233;ssconl&#224;?" )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben paksahafout' comme dirait l'aut'.
> 
> (Tiens t'as changé d'avatar toi? J'ai failli pas te reconnaitre, je me suis dit l'espace d'un instant : "kicéssconlà?" )


Ouais, il a tellement pris la grosse tête (genre, je suis le porte flambeau, le symbole de la révolution...) qu'il est obligé de se mettre un casque pour ne pas qu'elle s'envole.


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'était au tour d'avant qu'on aurait pu s'amuser, si tu n'avais pas trainé en route......



:mouais: 

Bon, tu peux le lacher maintenant ton pont-lévis


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Bon, tu peux le lacher maintenant ton pont-lévis


C'est dommage ne pas avoir été logé à l'intérieur (pb d'artisan à chemise bariolée : le pigeonnier n'est pas terminé ), j'aurais laissé une porte de poterne ouverte ... 
Pour une grande sauterie à l'intérieur ... Tirhum avait déjà le programme des réjouissances ......


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Grug, fais pas le démago ou j'appelle mes copines



Toutes les bonnes volontées sont bienvenues dans cette quête d'un monde plus doux et agreable :love:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage ne pas avoir été logé à l'intérieur (pb d'artisan : le pigeonnier n'est pas terminé ), j'aurais laissé une porte de poterne ouverte ...



:mouais: keskyracontelà :mouais: j'ai rien compris 

P.S. pour tirhum: enleve tes , je te confonds tout le temps avec quelqu'un d'autre!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

j'ai pas tout lu. Le vote est ouvert?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

et à qui j'envoie mon vote?






ouais, je sais je suis lourd...


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et à qui j'envoie mon vote?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



à Tirhum ...


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et &#224; qui j'envoie mon vote?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aux trois en un 

ponhead


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

il est o&#249; le r&#233;capitulatif des candidats ? ... que je sache si je vote pour moi ou pas

trop bizarre de ne plus recevoir de mp


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Grug fais le démago s'il te plaît !!.......
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


Ma candidature se situe dans un large esprit d'ouverture et de rassemblement.
Il est evident qu'un certain nombre de candidats présentent, de par leur qualités respectives, un apport indéniable au debat.
Mes oreilles sont toutes ouies à l'ecoute de toutes les propositions constructives qui seront apportées durant cette campagne estivale.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ma candidature se situe dans un large esprit d'ouverture et de rassemblement.


Tu peux compter sur mon soutien.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Je me présente à ma propre succession.

Grand prince, je laisserais les viles calomnies et les insultes dans le bourbier où se vautrent mes adversaires, pour vous parler concret, les yeux dans les yeux.

Car, MOI, contrairement à mes prédecesseurs, j'ai un bilan.
Car MOI, contrairement à mes opposants, j'ai un programme.

*BILAN*
Une refonte amorcée des règles pour que ne parvienne plus aux plus hautes fonctions d'incroyables aventuriers opportunistes tel que j'aurais pu être.

*PROGRAMME*
La poursuite des réformes engagées, afin, par exemple, d'affermir et de renforcer le rôle crucial du leader de l'opposition.


Ne vous fourvoyez pas, ne craignez pas les vaines menaces, sachez repousser les promesses abracadabrantes des démagogues de tous poils.
Votez pour le seul candidat du courage et de l'action,

Votez PonkHead.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;clar&#233;s
* rezba
* PonkHead
* maiwen
* Grug
* tirhum
* lemmy
* odr&#233;

Par voie de points
* queenlucia
* supermoquette
* joanes
* Loustic
* Roberto
* Tibomong4
* N&#176;6
* Nobody
* Ed the Head
* silvio

Ayant ostensiblement d&#233;clin&#233; l'invitation
* DocEvil



Les quelques votes exprim&#233;s jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent font la part belle &#224; la reflexion et &#224; l'originalit&#233;, prouvant par l&#224; que le peuple ne se laisse pas ais&#233;ment s&#233;duire par les rodomontades.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Mais il faut faire une Contre RevolutionNNNNN!! 

Pour ceux qui revolutionnent pas faute de matériel tranchant à disposition et qui refusent le pouvoir en place faute d'y être!

*JOIN CONTRA REVOLUCION AND GET A FREE GIRL*


----------



## dool (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les *bonnes* volontées sont bienvenues dans cette quête d'un monde plus doux et agreable :love:



Rha mince, j'allais ouvrir ma bouche mais là je ne rentre plus dans les critères !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Pour que PonkHead soit le premier chatelain a rester 2 mandats de suite, VOTEZ PonkHead.


Vive PonkHead.


----------



## macelene (26 Juillet 2006)

*Grug à votre service*  :rateau::love:​


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mais il faut faire une Contre RevolutionNNNNN!!
> 
> Pour ceux qui revolutionnent pas faute de matériel tranchant à disposition et qui refusent le pouvoir en place faute d'y être!
> 
> *JOIN CONTRA REVOLUCION AND GET A FREE GIRL*



Ca me rappelle un autre fil  J'ai toujours des bambous pleins les poches


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Je me permet de vous rappeler que le scrutin ferme ses portes demain à 16h.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

J'apporte mon soutien officiel a Grug, parce qu'il le vaut bien :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

un poisson pour les unifier tous !


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'apporte mon soutien officiel a Grug, parce qu'il le vaut bien :love: :love:


 
Et l'officieux ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Aux trois en un
> 
> ponhead


ping ponk ?


nan

votez pour moi

comme &#231;a vous voterez pas pour moi


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et l'officieux ?


Pour l'officieux, on en parle en priv&#233; Mado  :love:


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Grug à votre service*  :rateau::love:​


grug, le maitre de la pince à sucre 

mais y'avait un lien là !!!


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Afin de ne pas vous faire paner !

Pour Grug il faut voter !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

*Vous voulez de la belle ballade? 
Votez la Daurade!!!*


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

pffff ..... 

J'attends demain pour voter, question de voir si l'autre Tribun a fini de crapahuter sous le pont-lévis:mouais:


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> pffff .....
> 
> J'attends demain pour voter, question de voir si l'autre Tribun a fini de crapahuter sous le pont-lévis:mouais:



Faut voter Grug !


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> *Vous voulez de la belle ballade?
> Votez la Daurade!!!*



ha ça oui !  Tu risque de ramer avec sa flotte stagnante:love:


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Aveuglés que vous êtes par les campagnes d'affichages populistes et les slogans de mickey!

Je donne ma voix au seul anarchyste-royaliste digne héritier du Ché, du grand Schtroumpf et du cheval bleu (mais presque) d'Henry IV, j'ai nommé: *Ponkhead*

Sinon y'a toujours la contre revolution mais bon ... le bambou ca fait mal


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

*Avec la friture, le chateau, c'est sûr!*


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

votez contre l'opposition
votez tibomon


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faut voter Grug !



Pour l'instant je reste à l'autre rhumatisant


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> votez contre l'opposition
> votez tibomon





Mouhahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> pffff .....
> 
> J'attends demain pour voter, question de voir si l'autre Tribun a fini de crapahuter sous le pont-lévis:mouais:


tu vois là.... c'est la "cavalerie lourde" du forum qui se met en place...... :mouais:
alors malgré quelques soutiens "connus", on peut difficilement lutter contre quelqu'un qui se présente avec le soutien des gens qui ont des "affinités" plus anciennes.... :casse:

je ne baisse pas pavillon.... 

vais juste laisser passer un peu la frénésie et cet enthousiasme, et.....

*EN BROCHETTE LA POISCAILLE !!....... *


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant je reste à l'autre rhumatisant



Lemmy s'est présenté?   :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ..
> 
> *EN BROCHETTE LA POISCAILLE !!....... *



Ça y est j'ai compris pourquoi t'es skotché là en dessous,:love: :love:  tu fait appât en même temps?


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu vois là.... c'est la "cavalerie lourde" du forum qui se met en place...... :mouais:
> alors malgré quelques soutiens "connus", on peut difficilement lutter contre quelqu'un qui se présente avec le soutien des gens qui ont des "affinités" plus anciennes.... :casse:


 

Ah.. tentative de stratégie caliméresque ?


:love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Les premiers billet a l'effigie du futur nouveau maître du château sont actuellement en cours d'impression :


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> votez contre l'opposition
> votez tibomon




je me demande pour qui il va se retourner çuilà


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les premiers billet a l'effigie du futur nouveau maître du château sont actuellement en cours d'impression :


1ere manifestations de corruption et de déliquescence mentale au profit du (poisson) panné.








:afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC LE MÉROU, ON EST DANS LE BONHEUR JUSQU'AU COU!*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

On en revient aux coruptions, menaces et slogans de sinistre mémoire.
(et je ne parle même pas des plaintes du pseudo-révolutionnaire...)

N'oubliez pas.

Un bilan.
Un programme.
PonkHead.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2006)

AVEC LE POISSON, ON EST PANN&#201;, ON EST PAS MORT


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est qui posson?
Sont débiles les membres d'ce groupe politique ...


----------



## dool (26 Juillet 2006)

Si vous ne votez pas pour l'homme, votez pour *la bête * qui sommeille en lui !!!
Il en fait rougir les saladiers !
Pas d'avenir sans ce poisson là !!!!!



Tous à l'eau pour le chateau !!!!!


----------



## macelene (26 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Si vous ne votez pas pour l'homme, votez pour *la bête * qui sommeille en lui !!!
> Il en fait rougir les saladiers !
> Pas d'avenir sans ce poisson là !!!!!
> 
> ...




Oui ...  il faut qu'il astique un peu mieux son saladier pour ce rendre compte au mieux de ses attributs... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ah.. tentative de stratégie caliméresque ?
> 
> 
> :love:





			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> On en revient aux coruptions, menaces et slogans de sinistre mémoire.
> (et je ne parle même pas des plaintes du pseudo-révolutionnaire...) (...)


 je n'ai qu'une stratégie....... _*CELLE DE LA TERRE BRULEE !!!!......*_ 




ce n'est plus : "là ou passe mon cheval, l'herbe ne repousse plus"....
mais : "là où je passe, les têtes vont tomber et les tableaux de bord, fumer"....



m****! pas de saladier sous la main !!.......


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Après une discussion assez brève mais pleine de sous-entendus sensuels à peine voilés avec Odré, je viens de modifier mon vote auprès de Kidedroâ.




    Bon tirhum les sardines c'est à l'huile ou au barbecu ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto, il apporte toujours son *soutient*, a *gorge* d&#233;ploy&#233;e  :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon tirhum les sardines c'est à l'huile ou au barbecu ?


comme tu veux......
jamais essayé crues......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Alors les tocards?
> 
> Ca vote, ça vote?


 
Ha bah te v'la toi !

On essaie, on essaie ...

*Pour la tocarde de la révolution mieux vaut un siège qui tourne en rond !!!!*


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est plus : "là ou passe mon cheval, l'herbe ne repousse plus"....
> mais : "là où je passe, les têtes vont tomber et les tableaux de bord, fumer"....
> 
> 
> ...



Ben depêche toi parce que pour l'instant l'herbe elle est noyée:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comme tu veux......
> jamais essayé crues......



On peut faire un buffet avec des variations  Cela dit, je me demande ce qu'en fera Sa Triplette punkisante 

PS: pour mes électeurs, je suis toujours candidate. Le social vaincra !


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben depêche toi parce que pour l'instant l'herbe elle est noyée:mouais:


ça fume.....


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Tirhum et Grug, qui savaient nager sur le dos et ramper sur le ventre comme personne, qui trahissaient &#224; Versailles comme on p&#232;te &#224; Passy, c'est-&#224;-dire sans bruit, ont v&#233;cu tellement courb&#233;s qu'on a pu les enterrer dans un carton &#224; chapeau (Thanks PDE)

Bombez le torse et votez Ponk!


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; !
> Avec Grug, le d&#233;bat est port&#233; bien au del&#224; des querelles st&#233;riles entre le droit et le gauche !!
> :love:


 
M&#234;me pas besoin de bomber le torse (et le corse au fait ? l'est o&#249; ? ) l&#224;..


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Boah tu peux bomber le torse quand meme, par principe 

Et puis ca permet d'&#233;largir les points de vue, puis ceux la seront convergent pour une fois, pas divergent


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà !
> Avec Grug, le débat est porté bien au delà des querelles stériles entre le droit et le gauche !!
> :love:



Avec Ponk pas le choix!


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum et Grug, qui savaient nager sur le dos et ramper sur le ventre comme personne, qui trahissaient à Versailles comme on pète à Passy, c'est-à-dire sans bruit, ont vécu tellement courbés qu'on a pu les enterrer dans un carton à chapeau (Thanks PDE)
> 
> Bombez le torse et votez Ponk!



TSsssssssssssssssst ... pas touche au Tribun


----------



## dool (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Même pas besoin de bomber le torse (et le corse au fait ? l'est où ? ) là..



rha, ça aurait presque pu faire une contrepet' ! Tomber le corse !!! (je m'y suis pas risuqer encore mais ptet que papy gkat est en train de le faire fondre d'émotion là )
Bon ben :  tomber les bas alors....oui là j'm'emballe, rien à voir...mais j'y pense !

Campagne électorale en branle *bas* de combat, et que ça saute !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Bas ça oui on fait que ça


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

*
Nous, PonkHead Ier, tyran démocratique du chateau déclarons :
Patamach se voit désormais désigné aux hautes fonctions de grand maître de huitième catégorie de la haute propagande Ponkienne.
Cela ne lui rapporte rien, pour l'instant, sinon notre entière confiance et considération
*​







Mais bon, si t'avais le n° de la nana avec le flingue, là.....


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *
> Nous, PonkHead Ier, tyran d&#233;mocratique du chateau d&#233;clarons :
> Patamach se voit d&#233;sormais d&#233;sign&#233; aux hautes fonctions de grand ma&#238;tre de huiti&#232;me cat&#233;gorie de la haute propagande Ponkienne.
> Cela ne lui rapporte rien, pour l'instant, sinon notre enti&#232;re confiance et consid&#233;ration
> ...


Oui ca sert strictement a rien, d'ici demain tu d&#233;gages et Grug prend la place qui lui revient : la tienne  :love:


 Votez Grug !


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comme tu veux......
> jamais essayé crues......


Je me tiens evidement à la disposition de tous pour debattre de façon constructive des problemes concrets (même culinaires) des citoyens de ce chateau.


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon.

 Bande de face de rats sans cervelle, y'en a donc aucun de vous qui ne sache compter ? Ni lire des règles ? Ni anticiper sinon comprendre une stratégie préparée par un punk ?
 Combien vous êtes à vous présenter ? Huit ? Dix ? C'est quoi le jeu auquel vous jouez ? Qui est le plus bouffi, fleur au fusil ?

*Si l'un d'entre vous a un tantinet de cervelle, suffisament de courage et une réelle envie de gagner, qu'il me le fasse savoir par MP. Je me mettrais à son service, après étude du dossier.*


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon, après avoir lu ce fil raidi d'horreur par les ignominies qui le composent, je me demande si le complexe de persécution de certains est passible des tribunaux. Il y avait moins de délateurs ici pendant la guerre.

On ne voit que des personnes publiques qui racolent, font des promesses, monnaient leurs avantages, se font payer d'avance et vous baisent. Pour tout dire, des putes.

Si si si. N'ayons pas peur des mots.


Moi, je dis:

Où sont les nymphomanes?
Où sont les muettes?
Où sont les veuves riches?

*Oh chéri s'il te plait enfonce pas tout ça!*
* Oh chéri s'il te plait enfonce pas tout!*
* Oh chéri s'il te plait enfonce pas!*
* Oh chéri s'il te plait enfonce!*
* Oh chéri s'il te plait!*
* Oh chéri!*
* Oh!*
* !*​



Tiens, et si je me présentais?
Ah merde je suis déjà éligible parce qu'un planteur de patates m'a retiré un point.
​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> Bande de face de rats sans cervelle, y'en a donc aucun de vous qui ne sache compter ? Ni lire des règles ? Ni anticiper sinon comprendre une stratégie préparée par un punk ?
> Combien vous êtes à vous présenter ? Huit ? Dix ? C'est quoi le jeu auquel vous jouez ? Qui est le plus bouffi, fleur au fusil ?
> ...


Ah ah
les masques tombent !
Le premier maître du chateau cherche à reprendre sa place et monterait bien en marche dans le train de la contestation (à condition qu'on le mette aux commandes, bien entendu...)

Reflechissez.
Souvenez-vous.

Un bilan
Un programme
PonkHead.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Combien vous &#234;tes &#224; vous pr&#233;senter ? Huit ? Dix ? C'est quoi le jeu auquel vous jouez ? Qui est le plus bouffi, fleur au fusil ?[/SIZE]



C'est le principe, les candidatures se multiplent donc les premiers seront les seuls &#224; remporter la mise ?


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Malheureux cloportes suintants d'ingratitude aveugle et d'ignorance crasse.

Vote Or Die
Votez Ponk


_-->N° de tel des miss pour ceux qui votent Ponk  ... _



:love:


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le principe, plus les candidatures se multiplent, plus les premiers seront les seuls &#224; remporter la mise ?


J'ai peur de comprendre que tu ne comprends pas.

Moi je veux bien partir &#224; la bataille, derri&#232;re celui d'entre vous qui m'apparaitra comme le moins couillon.
Mais je pars avec s&#233;rieux et discipline, pas avec une caravane d'amateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ah moi je me demande juste comment peut on être sûre de la l'intégrité des chambellans (sur ce tour là au moins on sait où on va).

Doit il donner des pronostics ou des sondages ? 

Nous ment il ?

A qui se fier ?

Bref, voilà pourquoi il y a pléthore de candidat qui candidatent ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de comprendre que tu ne comprends pas.



Ok, je m'explique par mp


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de comprendre que tu ne comprends pas.


J'ai peur de pas comprendre ce que tu comprends qu'elle ne comprend pas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Rappel des candidats :
Déclarés
* rezba
* PonkHead
* maiwen
* Grug
* tirhum
* lemmy
* odré

Par voie de points
* queenlucia
* supermoquette
* joanes
* Loustic
* Roberto
* Tibomong4
* N°6
* Nobody
* Ed the Head
* silvio

Ayant ostensiblement décliné l'invitation
* DocEvil

10 votes ont actuellement été enregistrés.
Un candidat se détache très nettement et je trouve cela profondément navrant, mais je n'y peut rien, ce sont les règles.


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur de pas comprendre ce que tu comprends qu'elle ne comprend pas


La bande au poisson, vous avez un lieu de r&#233;union o&#249; vous mettez au point une tactique coh&#233;rente et o&#249; on peut discuter, ou vous partez la **** &#224; la main ?


Edit : et y'en a dej&#224; 10 qui ont vot&#233; ? 
Vous avez raison, les ch&#233;ris, c'est une dictature qu'il vous faut.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La bande au poisson, vous avez un lieu de réunion où vous mettez au point une tactique cohérente et où on peut discuter, ou vous partez la **** à la main ?



Tu as eu peur pour rien


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un candidat se détache très nettement .



Un nom, peut-être?
Y a-t-il quelque chose dans les règles qui empêche de dévoiler l'avancement des choses?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La bande au poisson, vous avez un lieu de r&#233;union o&#249; vous mettez au point une tactique coh&#233;rente et o&#249; on peut discuter, ou vous partez la **** &#224; la main ?
> 
> 
> Edit : et y'en a dej&#224; 10 qui ont vot&#233; ?
> Vous avez raison, les ch&#233;ris, c'est une dictature qu'il vous faut.


Nous sommes des mac users tr&#232;s cher, comme tout mac user ichat nous sert de point de ralliement.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba est un vil conspirateur, c'est lui qui a amené le vieux Ponk au pouvoir ... il vous manipulera et fera en sorte que seul le vieux Ponk reste 

Tout doit disparaître


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Un nom, peut-être?
> Y a-t-il quelque chose dans les règles qui empêche de dévoiler l'avancement des choses?


Non, rien.
Rien non plus qui y oblige.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rezba est un vil conspirateur, c'est lui qui a amené le vieux Ponk au pouvoir ... il vous manipulera et fera en sorte que seul le vieux Ponk reste
> 
> Tout doit disparaître


L'alternative est simple chere Maiwen 

Vote donc Grug, c'est un r&#233;volutionnaire et un visionnaire.

Non seulement son programme &#233;cologique est vrai et profond, mais son programme politique ne l'est pas moins.



En un mot : pour plus de libert&#233;, votez Grug !


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon.

Bande de larves mono-cellulaires.

PonkHead dispose de 7 voix &#224; lui tout seul. Il y a fort &#224; parier que ses voix de maitre du Ch&#226;teau se reporteront sur lui, en bravant sa propre constitution.
Ajoutons &#224; &#231;a les deux voix que le chambellan annulera, la voix que l'ex&#233;cuteur tournera, et les deux ou trois esclaves serviles qu'il s'est d&#233;ja trouv&#233;, et on est &#224; 13 voix pour lui.
Sur ce tour, y'a un terroriste.
Qui annulera cinq voix de l'opposition.

Le premier qui me donne le nombre de voix, et l'heure des votes, n&#233;cessaire &#224; faire &#233;lire un challenger aura ma consid&#233;ration.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ouais.....
Grug ! Grug ! Grug !




Mais quand les votes seront révélés, certains risquent de déchanter sévère...
Enfin, moi je dis ça...


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vote donc Grug, c'est un r&#233;volutionnaire et un visionnaire.


on a le droit &#224; un autographe ? genre euh ... d&#233;dicace avec un grug dessus :love: 


yana bien qui dessinent des femmes aux noms de g&#226;teau avec du chocolat dessus alors   (les g&#226;teaux hein avec du chocolat ... pas des femmes)


----------



## macelene (26 Juillet 2006)

Il est mortel Grug...:rateau: :love: ​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> Bande de larves mono-cellulaires.
> 
> ...


26, il suffit de lire ta signature. 

Pour l'heure, j'ai pas envie de chercher.


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> 26, il suffit de lire ta signature.
> 
> Pour l'heure, j'ai pas envie de chercher.



Toi t'es le moins con de tous, mais t'es un traitre.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

J'ai encore plus simple et plus efficace en mati&#232;re de terrorisme.

Il semble que je sois le seul ici capable de bannir a tour de bras tous les opposants de mon candidat (Grug 1er). Je n'h&#233;siterais pas a recourir a ces proc&#233;d&#233;s aussi efficaces que pourris.

Bassou, membre de l'ex-bola.


Pour plus de tranquilit&#233; : Votez Grug.
Sinon je vous p&#232;te la gueule.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

macelene veux tu bien mettre un vrai lien dans ta signature qu'on puisse voir ... bah ce que tu veux nous montrer  c'est tr&#232;s frustant l&#224;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es le moins con de tous, mais t'es un traitre.


Non, j'ai changé de style. Et puis j'ai besoin de stabilité.


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore plus simple et plus efficace en matière de terrorisme.
> 
> Il semble que je sois le seul ici capable de bannir a tour de bras tous les opposants de mon candidat (Grug 1er). Je n'hésiterais pas a recourir a ces procédés aussi efficaces que pourris.
> 
> ...



On est pas à la MGZ, ici, nounours.
Faut trouver des arguments un peu plus convaincants, parce que là, à part faire réélire le dictateur, tu vas pas alller bien loin.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore plus simple et plus efficace en mati&#232;re de terrorisme.
> 
> Il semble que je sois le seul ici capable de bannir a tour de bras tous les opposants de mon candidat (Grug 1er). Je n'h&#233;siterais pas a recourir a ces proc&#233;d&#233;s aussi efficaces que pourris.
> 
> ...


Attends, tu mod&#232;res au Bar? Non. Alors chut.

edit : toasted by rezbachiavel.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> 
> Bande de larves mono-cellulaires.
> 
> ...


Popopop !
Du calme,
dans les candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dents, plusieurs sont arriv&#233;s ex-aequo bon derniers avec 0 voix (tirhum, TibomonG4 par exemple)
Il n'y a donc pas de terroriste sur ce tour...

De plus, les modifications constitutionelles entrant en vigueur au tour prochain, y eut-il eu un terroriste, qu'il eut fait autant de d&#233;gats que joanes...

J'ai peur de comprendre que tu n'as pas tout compris dans les r&#232;gles, mon bon rezba


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Le bannissement est ind&#233;pendant du forum, je peux donc a bon aloi bannir qui bon me semble.

L'aurais tu oubli&#233; ?


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

du sang du sang !!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le bannissement est indépendant du forum, je peux donc a bon aloi bannir qui bon me semble.
> 
> L'aurais tu oublié ?



Ca c'est cool. Je te fais parvenir une liste de gens à bannir jusqu'à demain 16h01.


----------



## macelene (26 Juillet 2006)

... Grug peut-il nous donner plus de détails sur son programme...?


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Popopop !
> Du calme,
> dans les candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dents, plusieurs sont arriv&#233;s ex-aequo bon derniers avec 0 voix (tirhum, TibomonG4 par exemple)
> Il n'y a donc pas de terroriste sur ce tour...
> ...



0 n'est pas un score.
1 est un score.
Je suis pas seulement juriste, je sais aussi ne pas me noyer dans les nombres.
Il y a un terroriste sur ce tour. Qui annulera toutes les voix re&#231;ues avant s'il se met en action, donc. 


(t'es un faible, &#224; ta place, les nouvelles r&#232;gles se seraient appliqu&#233;es tout de suite. Quand je reviendrai au pouvoir apr&#232;s t'avoir bott&#233; ton cul maigrichon, je r&#233;formerai tes ignominies avec la brutalit&#233; qui s'impose)


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est cool. Je te fais parvenir une liste de gens à bannir jusqu'à demain 16h01.


Toute tentative de corruption a un prix.

Contacte moi par MP et je te donnerais les conditions.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Note : demander  &#224; Ponk au prochain ma&#238;tre du chateau de ne pas prendre en compte les candidatsavec z&#233;ro voix pour le terroriste. Avec autant de  nazes  candidats, il n'y aura plus de terroristes.

_edit : il semblerait que Rezba ai dit quelque chose... _


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

Ce coup ci la bombe je la met directement sur les serveurs de Macgé, comme ça vous serez bien attrapés


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le bannissement est indépendant du forum, je peux donc a bon aloi bannir qui bon me semble.
> 
> L'aurais tu oublié ?



Bassou ne peut bannir "a bon aloi" que dans les forums qu'il modère. Et encore, ceux-ci soufrent d'exception. Ailleurs, on ne bannit que sur critères particuliers.
Et ici, tu n'es que le soutien aveugle et à ton insu de PonkHead.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ce coup ci la bombe je la met directement sur les serveurs de Macgé, comme ça vous serez bien attrapés


Celui de la MGZ suffira.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 0 n'est pas un score.
> 1 est un score.
> Je suis pas seulement juriste, je sais aussi ne pas me noyer dans les nombres.
> Il y a un terroriste sur ce tour. Qui annulera toutes les voix reçues avant s'il se met en action, donc.


Sans doute, mais :


			
				La règle du jeu a dit:
			
		

> Le terroriste désespéré :
> 
> C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes


Il n'est pas question de score.
TibomonG4 et tirhum sont arrivés dernier dans les votes.
Il n'y a pas de terroriste.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Tu veux vraiment qu'on essaye ?  
Combien tu veux ? 1j ? 1 semaine ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 0 n'est pas un score.
> 1 est un score.



FAUX. Combien de match ne se terminent-ils pas sur le sccore de 0-0?

Le score étant le nombre de voix récoltées et 0 étant un nombre, il n'y a pas de terroriste sur ce tour.

prrrrrrrrrt


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Sans doute, mais :
> 
> Il n'est pas question de score.
> TibomonG4 et tirhum sont arrivés dernier dans les votes.
> Il n'y a pas de terroriste.



Absolument pas. Aucun vote n'est enregistré comme s'étant porté sur l'un ou l'autre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> FAUX. Combien de match ne se terminent-ils pas sur le sccore de 0-0?
> 
> Le score étant le nombre de voix récoltées et 0 étant un nombre, il n'y a pas de terroriste sur ce tour.
> 
> prrrrrrrrrt


Pas mal la comparaison entre le sport et la démocratie.


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> FAUX. Combien de match ne se terminent-ils pas sur le sccore de 0-0?
> 
> Le score &#233;tant le nombre de voix r&#233;colt&#233;es et 0 &#233;tant un nombre, il n'y a pas de terroriste sur ce tour.
> 
> prrrrrrrrrt


On parle pas de sport ici, on parle de guerre, triple buse. Et 0 n'est pas un nombre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal la comparaison entre le sport et la démocratie.


Un débat sérieux et argumenté ?



Nan, j'déconne...


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux vraiment qu'on essaye ?
> Combien tu veux ? 1j ? 1 semaine ?



C'est à moi que tu parles ?


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On parle pas de sport ici, on parle de guerre, triple buse. Et 0 n'est pas un nombre.



Bien sûr que si. Patate.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas. Aucun vote n'est enregistr&#233; comme s'&#233;tant port&#233; sur l'un ou l'autre.



Tr&#232;s juste !  On nous a d&#233;trouss&#233; sauvagement ! :rateau:


PS : Une buse &#224; la patate, le tout au four, c'est go&#251;tu ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bassou ne peut bannir "a bon aloi" que dans les forums qu'il modère. Et encore, ceux-ci soufrent d'exception. Ailleurs, on ne bannit que sur critères particuliers.
> Et ici, tu n'es que le soutien aveugle et à ton insu de PonkHead.



Ah puis tu oublies aussi que je n'ai qu'a lever le petit doigt pour trouver un [MGZ] dans les modérateurs du Bar.

Un appui historique (nous sommes les co fondateurs de la [MGZ] Canal historique) qui m'aidera dans ma quête sans problèmes.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon (décidément, Salomon, à côté de moi, c'était vraiment une buse)
Et si on demandait son avis à la chambellane du tour précédent ?
Après tout, c'est elle qui comptabilisait les votes...

Je m'en remetrais entièrement à son interprétation de la règle (effectivement vaguement sujette à caution quand on aime couper les cheveux en quatre et interpréter ce qui est pourtant clair) - et propose que son avis sur la question fasse jurisprudence.

Maiwen ?


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si. Patate.



Non. Zéro n'est pas un nombre, c'est un concept qui sépare les nombres positifs des nombres négatifs.
Zéro ne se quantifie pas plus que l'infini.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon (décidément, Salomon, à côté de moi, c'était vraiment une buse)
> Et si on demandait son avis à la chambellane du tour précédent ?
> Après tout, c'est elle qui comptabilisait les votes...
> 
> ...



Pas d'accord. Zéro est un nombre. Je suis enseignant alors on me fait pas chier là-dessus.

Pas de terroriste sur ce tour.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah puis tu oublies aussi que je n'ai qu'a lever le petit doigt pour trouver un [MGZ] dans les mod&#233;rateurs du Bar.
> 
> Un appui historique (nous sommes les co fondateurs de la [MGZ] Canal historique) qui m'aidera dans ma qu&#234;te sans probl&#232;mes.


C'est petit, mais petit.

J'ai aussi entendu dire qu'&#224; la MGZ, on ne triche pas. Enfin, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien.

Vive PonkHead.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non. Zéro n'est pas un nombre, c'est un concept qui sépare les nombres positifs des nombres négatifs.
> Zéro ne se quantifie pas plus que l'infini.


C'est pour cela que quand on parle du QI de Supermoquette, on dit qu'il tend vers Z&#233;ro.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit, mais petit.
> 
> J'ai aussi entendu dire qu'&#224; la MGZ, on ne triche pas. Enfin, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien.
> 
> Vive PonkHead.



Les r&#234;gles a la MGZ c'est nous qui les fixons


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les rêgles a la MGZ c'est nous qui les fixont


Tr&#232;s bien, mais pour la conjugaison, c'est l'Acad&#233;mie Fran&#231;aise.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Hey oh bon &#231;a va hein !

Note perso : bannir Ed pour un bon mois.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les r&#234;gles a la MGZ c'est nous qui les fixons


Les accents, c'est pareil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

Allez hop  Question suivante ! Je terminerai en disant que rien c'est d&#233;j&#224; quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord. Zéro est un nombre. Je suis enseignant alors on me fait pas chier là-dessus.
> 
> Pas de terroriste sur ce tour.


Je suis d'accord sur le fond, entièrement.

Mais en bon dirigeant que je suis, je sais aussi écouter le mécontentement populaire et choisir parfois le compromis salvateur à la raison génératrice de conflits, voire de guerre civile...

Je suis donc la loi en demandant l'arbitrage de qui la représentait avant mon arrivée au pouvoir et réitère ma demande au près de maiwen.

Mais si de réponse point avant minuit, point de terroriste non plus.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop  Question suivante ! Je terminerai en disant que rien c'est d&#233;j&#224; quelque chose


Edit: j'avais mal lu. 

Donc, CQFD.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord. Z&#233;ro est un nombre. Je suis enseignant alors on me fait pas chier l&#224;-dessus.
> 
> Pas de terroriste sur ce tour.


Pas mal l'argument du m&#233;tier. Presque aussi fort que le sport.  


_edit : et oui, sur ce tour je ne suis plus le tra&#238;tre, mais le chieur. _


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal l'argument du m&#233;tier. Presque aussi fort que le sport.
> 
> 
> _edit : et oui, sur ce tour je ne suis plus le tra&#238;tre, mais le chieur. _


Y en a bien qui se disent juriste...
  


Pi d'abord, c'est pas un m&#233;tier, c'est une profession.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Y en a bien qui se disent juriste...


Non, &#233;conomiste. Si c'est de moi que tu parles.

Vive PonkHead.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, économiste. Si c'est de moi que tu parles.
> 
> Vive PonkHead.



Nan, c'est celui qui fait son BBQ à poil sous son tablier qui se disait juriste dans un post précédent.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est celui qui fait son BBQ &#224; poil sous son tablier qui se disait juriste dans un post pr&#233;c&#233;dent.


il serait plutot injuriste 

Votez Grug !


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

Continuez. Foncez dans les pi&#232;ges &#224; cons de PonkHead, &#231;a vous va si bien.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Tu manies la langue de bois avec une telle assurance cher Rezba...

J'aime bien quand tu la fais au flan


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... Grug peut-il nous donner plus de détails sur son programme...?



Il ne peut car il n'en a point.

Tout est basé sur l'image, le faux semblant et le soutien inconditionnel de quelques poissons-pilotes (kamikaze) naviguant dans le sillage de ce grand requin rouge.



Vote or Die
Votez Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Rappel des candidats :
> D&#233;clar&#233;s
> * rezba
> * PonkHead
> ...



je ne suis pas candidat que ce soit d&#233;clar&#233; ou aux points  

quel est le (la) tordu(e) qui a eu cette id&#233;e saugrenue ?  

je m'en voudrais de diminuer, ne serait-ce que d'une voix, les chances de *TIBO*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il est le vrai candidat du changement et du rassemblement.
Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il a les comp&#233;tences requises.
Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il est populaire, qualit&#233; m'ayant cruellement fait d&#233;faut.
Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il poste des autoportraits trop de la mort qui tue.

*Pour le ch&#226;teau, c'est Grug qu'il faut !*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Déclarés
* rezba
* PonkHead
* maiwen
* Grug
* tirhum
* odré

Par voie de points
* queenlucia
* supermoquette
* joanes
* Loustic
* Roberto
* Tibomong4
* N°6
* Nobody
* Ed the Head
* silvio

Ayant ostensiblement décliné l'invitation
* DocEvil
* lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Attention !

Le terroriste embusqu&#233; n'a pas dit son dernier mot. On sait combien son action malheureuse m'a priv&#233; d'une victoire largement acquise et m&#233;rit&#233;e. Que tous ceux qui soutiennent Grug se souviennent de ce pr&#233;c&#233;dent f&#226;cheux. Le scrutin s'ach&#232;ve demain &#224; 16 heures : *attendez le dernier moment pour voter !*


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il est le vrai candidat du changement et du rassemblement.
> Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il a les compétences requises.
> Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il est populaire, qualité m'ayant cruellement fait défaut.
> Je soutiens Grug parce qu'il poste des autoportraits trop de la mort qui tue.
> ...




Le niveau baisse d'un coup. Blam.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Faudrait qu'il s'amuse a terroriser mon vote le terroriste, apr&#232;s ca sera a moi d'&#234;tre joueur §-)  :baveauxlevres:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le niveau baisse d'un coup. Blam.


J'essaye de rester compréhensible par les partisans de Tibo... Je me demande d'ailleurs qui leur traduit les messages de leur candidat.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Attention !
> 
> Le terroriste embusqué n'a pas dit son dernier mot. On sait combien son action malheureuse m'a privé d'une victoire largement acquise et méritée. Que tous ceux qui soutiennent Grug se souviennent de ce précédent fâcheux. Le scrutin s'achève demain à 16 heures : *attendez le dernier moment pour voter !*


La question restant : y a-t-il terroriste ou non ?
Le débat a fait rage à la page précédente.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

mais normalement y'a pas de terroriste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> La question restant : y a-t-il terroriste ou non ?
> Le débat a fait rage à la page précédente.


Peu importe le débat : le doute subsiste, c'est bien assez pour se montrer prudent.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de rester compréhensible par les partisans de Tibo... Je me demande d'ailleurs qui leur traduit les messages de leur candidat.



On travaille par télépathie.

Si si.


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Pour le château, c'est Grug qu'il faut !*



Oui effectivement en déco au dessus de la cheminée dans son petit bocal ca peut le faire.


...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais normalement y'a pas de terroriste


Justement.

Je pense que non, rezba pense que oui, le débat fit rage.

Pour le trancher, j'ai décidé de faire appel à ton arbitrage en tant que représentante de la loi du tour précédent.

Y a-t-il donc, pour toi, issu des votes que tu comptabilisas, un terroriste ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> On travaille par télépathie.
> 
> Si si.


Bien entendu Nobody voulait dire par "poliopathie", les lecteurs auront rectifié d'eux mêmes


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

A savoir avant de jouer : lire les règles por ne pas dire de c*****ies, mais bon, les joueurs savent lire les règles cela semble évident   

NB 1 : les menaces ne sont pas de très bon aloi, enfin, l'élégance hein... 

NB 2 : Suzanne tu vire à l'aigre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pour le trancher, j'ai décidé de faire appel à ton arbitrage en tant que représentante de la loi du tour précédent.
> 
> Y a-t-il donc, pour toi, issu des votes que tu comptabilisas, un terroriste ?


J'ajoute que je souhaite recevoir par MP la liste des membres ayant voté pour moi lors du précédent scrutin.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

*Et parce que je n'ai rien du despote calamiteux que mes adversaires dépeignent, je rappelle aux tenants de mes opposants qu'un soutient officiel dans le fil n'est pas un vote et que seuls les votes (par MP à moi) seront comptabilisés pour désigner le prochain maître du chateau !!!*


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> NB 1 : les menaces ne sont pas de très bon aloi, enfin, l'élégance hein...



Rien a ce propos n'est précisé dans les règles


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Et parce que je n'ai rien du despote calamiteux que mes adversaires dépeignent, je rappelle aux tenants de mes opposants qu'un soutient officiel dans le fil n'est pas un vote et que seuls les votes (par MP à moi) seront comptabilisés pour désigner le prochain maître du chateau !!!*


Lesquels votes peuvent être adressés jusqu'à demain 16 heures. Pas de quoi se presser.


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord sur le fond, entièrement.
> 
> Mais en bon dirigeant que je suis, je sais aussi écouter le mécontentement populaire et choisir parfois le compromis salvateur à la raison génératrice de conflits, voire de guerre civile...
> 
> ...


Ce tour ne devait pas comporter de terroriste

J'espère que cette manoeuvre du dictateur en place et du retors leader de l'opposition, ne pertubera pas trop le bon deroulement de cette campagne et que les reultats n'en patirons pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> NB 2 : Suzanne tu vire à l'aigre


Tu te demandes pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ce tour ne devait pas comporter de terroriste&#8230;
> 
> J'espère que cette manoeuvre du dictateur en place et du retors leader de l'opposition, ne pertubera pas trop le bon deroulement de cette campagne et que les reultats n'en patirons pas.


Je l'espère aussi (encore que je nie toute responsabilité dans cette manoeuvre)

Alors, maiwen ?
Terroriste ou pas ?


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Oui effectivement en déco au dessus de la cheminée dans son petit bocal ca peut le faire.
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas encore decid&#233; de l'emplacement de mon hypothetique trone


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rien a ce propos n'est pr&#233;cis&#233; dans les r&#232;gles



Certes, certes  



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu te demandes pourquoi ?



Bha pourquoi ? :love:


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore decidé de l'emplacement de mon hypothetique trone



Le seul trone que tu auras se trouvera entre le bidet et la baignoire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bha pourquoi ? :love:


Parce que j'ai horreur de perdre : je ne suis pas programmé pour ça. Ça te va comme réponse ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute que je souhaite recevoir par MP la liste des membres ayant vot&#233; pour moi lors du pr&#233;c&#233;dent scrutin.




que nenni  

la liste est publique ou n'est pas (et a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; demand&#233;e, d'ailleurs)  

mais j'ai bien l'impression que les comptes ressemblent &#224; un vaste foutoir


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> que nenni
> 
> la liste est publique ou n'est pas  (et a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; demand&#233;e, d'ailleurs) mais j'ai bien l'impression que les comptes ressemblent &#224; un vaste foutoir


Tout ca c'est magouilles et compagnie.


Grug r&#233;tablira l'ordre, Votez Grug !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> que nenni
> 
> la liste est publique ou n'est pas  (et a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; demand&#233;e, d'ailleurs) mais j'ai bien l'impression que les comptes ressemblent &#224; un vaste foutoir


maiwen l'avait publi&#233;, je crois, aux alentours de la page 100...





Ca rameute, putain &#231;a rameute, le ban et l'arri&#232;re ban...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> maiwen l'avait publié, je crois, aux alentours de la page 100...



ce n'est pas le cas  

une honte, vous dis-je


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> maiwen l'avait publié, je crois, aux alentours de la page 100...


Si tu veux parler de ça, ça ne me suffit pas. Je veux un décompte exact, avec les noms des électeurs comme cela fut fait précédemment.


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler de ça, ça ne me suffit pas. Je veux un décompte exact, avec les noms des électeurs comme cela fut fait précédemment.




Moi quand j'étais Chambellan je l'avais fait.... j'dis ça j'dis rien


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca rameute, putain ça rameute, le ban et l'arrière ban...



C'est la que tu t'apercevra d'une chose toute simple : Grug et son bureau de campagne sont capables de mobiliser les foules comme jamais.

Tout ça viens de leur aura naturelle et leur célébrité sur macgé.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler de ça, ça ne me suffit pas. Je veux un décompte exact, avec les noms des électeurs comme cela fut fait précédemment.


C'est effectivement de cela que je parlais.
Mais je n'en sais pas plus, maiwen ne m'a rien transmis de plus sur les votes du précédent tour.

Je tiens à préciser que je publierais, MOI, l'intégrale des votes exprimés.

La probité,
la transparence,
un BILAN,
un PROGRAMME,
PonkHead !!


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement de cela que je parlais.
> Mais je n'en sais pas plus, maiwen ne m'a rien transmis de plus sur les votes du précédent tour.
> 
> Je tiens à préciser que je publierais, MOI, l'intégrale des votes exprimés.
> ...


euh...balance pas tout quand m&#234;me :-" 

On a un arrangement, l'oublie pas


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Le seul trone que tu auras se trouvera entre le bidet et la baignoire


Quelle que soit la nationalit&#233; du plombier qui se chargera des travaux, il sera employ&#233; aux conditions syndicales en vigueur au chateau, et aucune directive ne changera ce fait.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux parler de ça, ça ne me suffit pas. Je veux un décompte exact, avec les noms des électeurs comme cela fut fait précédemment.


Et leur CV, une pièce d'identité, un chèque en blanc pour être sûr qu'ils déconnent pas.

Et une photo de nu aussi.


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2006)

La photo de nu, c'est juste pour ta collec personnelle hein ? Rien a voir avec le dossier d'etude sur les r&#233;sultat des &#233;lections ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et leur CV, une pièce d'identité, un chèque en blanc pour être sûr qu'ils déconnent pas.
> 
> Et une photo de nu aussi.


Tiens, t'es là toi ? Fini de faire la tête ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Quelle que soit la nationalit&#233; du plombier qui se chargera des travaux, il sera employ&#233; aux conditions syndicales en vigueur au chateau, et aucune directive ne changera ce fait.



Pense &#224; faire installer une grille pour &#233;vier avant de faire est ablutions  Un accident est si vite arriv&#233; d'apr&#232;s le comit&#233; de pr&#233;vention des accidents de broyeurs ! :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, t'es l&#224; toi ? Fini de faire la t&#234;te ?




JE FAIS PAS LA TETE!!  

Je bosse un truc
Je bosse un autre truc en m&#234;me temps
Je signe des papiers
Je &#233;tatdeslieute
Je d&#233;m&#233;nage

Alors vos conneries, hein...


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> JE FAIS PAS LA TETE!!
> 
> Je bosse un truc
> Je bosse un autre truc en même temps
> ...


Ouah l'autre hé il a effacé "je révise"
Ca faisait trop étudiant?
T'as quel age mon poussinet? 

Edith: mais je m'égare.

Votez Ponk!
La promesse d'un avenir meilleur!


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Ouah l'autre h&#233; il a effac&#233; "je r&#233;vise"
> Ca faisait trop &#233;tudiant?
> T'as quel age mon poussinet?


Ouais j'ai effac&#233;, passque je suis trop pudique... 

Sinon, ben...
J'ai plus trop l'&#226;ge pour aller &#224; l'&#233;cole en fait. 
Du coup c'est rigolo je fais le "vieux" sorti de nulle part que personne connait. 

(genre : "h&#233; il &#233;tait pas dans la promo l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re lui!" )


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pense &#224; faire installer une grille pour &#233;vier avant de faire est ablutions  Un accident est si vite arriv&#233; d'apr&#232;s le comit&#233; de pr&#233;vention des accidents de broyeurs ! :rateau:


Point de broyeur, de la qualit&#233;, de la tradition, du confort&#8230;
Mon r&#232;gne, si tel est la volont&#233; des menbres de cette assembl&#233;e, sera orient&#233; vers la recherche du bonheur, du plaisir et de la jouissance dans la prosperit&#233;. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Parce que si je me fie au décompte de Maïwen c'est quand même mon vote détourné par Rezba qui permet un terroriste à un point !!! 

Et je souhaites qu'il y est un terroriste 

Alors est ce que mon vote peut servir à quelque chose brodel de merde !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> que nenni
> 
> la liste est publique ou n'est pas (et a déjà été demandée, d'ailleurs)
> 
> mais j'ai bien l'impression que les comptes ressemblent à un vaste foutoir



Absolument pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> qui permet un terroriste à un point !!! ...Et je souhaites qu'il y est un terroriste... brodel de merde !!!!




On t'a déjà dit de pas poster bourrée, odré...

T'es chiante, hein, t'écoute pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Quand je suis bourrée je ne poste pas ...
Tu ne connais pas le beaujolais toi


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si. Patate.


Un vote annulé ne compte pas, ce n'est pas un zéro. C'est le dernier du scrutin  ? Alors c'est facile.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Vous m'écoutez ou je pisse dans un violon ?
Parce que c'est dommage quoi un violon ....


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'écoutez ou je pisse dans un violon ?
> Parce que c'est dommage quoi un violon ....









prends ça c'est mieux ... bon tu te débrouilles hein après


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parce que j'ai horreur de perdre : je ne suis pas programmé pour ça. Ça te va comme réponse ?




Oui, merci, ok, d'accord, je comprends, Ah ouais, bon sang mais c'est bien sûr, en effet, très bien, parfait, bon bon, oualala, oui oui oui, bien    




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est facile.



En même temps ce serait facile on se ferait ch**r  



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'adore son petit côté qui rigole quand y s' brûle, à not' Belle Plume, un faux air de Terminator© nu sous son cuir, qui s'arrache l'il au dessus du lavabo, voyez ?
> :afraid:
> :sick:
> 
> Je le vois d'ici.



Arrête, il a dit qu'il était vert d'avoir perdu - bon un peu à cause de moi ok - remarque il le font en vert aussi le latex, pour aller pécher dans le gave


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> En même temps ce serait facile on se ferait ch**r


chmir ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> prends ça c'est mieux ... bon tu te débrouilles hein après



C'est une mandoline voire une mandole, c'est pour les sérénades sous la fenêtres .... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors est ce que mon vote peut servir à quelque chose brodel de merde !!!!




Ton vote peut etre primordial si tu choisis de le porter sur un candidat plein d'avenir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est une mandoline voire une mandole, c'est pour les sérénades sous la fenêtres .... :mouais:


C'est un luth.


----------



## maiwen (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un luth.


Absolument


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est un luth.



Merci doc, (c'est mon dictionnaire )



			
				La poisscaille a dit:
			
		

> Ton vote peut etre primordial si tu choisis de le porter sur un candidat plein d'avenir



Désolé Grug mais je ne pourrais pas voter les quelques minutes avant 16h00 (ou alors je trucide le pauv' con qui se trouve sur l'ordinateur et qui joue au patron mais je vais avoir du mal à expliquer le mobile aux flics ...)


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chmir ?



chimr, c'est chimr que je voulais dire


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je vois que le "zottekot" est en pleine forme  

zottekot: Institution spécialisée :mouais:


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *P'tain merdalors, il a disparu !*
> :hein:  :afraid:
> Il a fondu ?
> _Il nous l'a fait à la Prosper Mérimée ???_
> :mouais:



Celui pour qui le pain d'épice est un délice???    
 
 :love: 
 
:mouais: 
(combo à la manière de R.)


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vois que le "zottekot" est en pleine forme
> 
> zottekot: Institution spécialisée :mouais:


Et la voilà, comme toujours elle fout la merde dans l'bousier


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Merci doc, (c'est mon dictionnaire )
> 
> Désolé Grug mais je ne pourrais pas voter les quelques minutes avant 16h00 (ou alors je trucide le pauv' con qui se trouve sur l'ordinateur et qui joue au patron mais je vais avoir du mal à expliquer le mobile aux flics ...)



tu peux toujours voter avant, ce tour ne comportant pas de terroristes. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

Votez Tirhum Passqu'il Sait Bien Dessiner Les Gros Seins!!!!


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et la voilà, comme toujours elle fout la merde dans l'bousier



T'as quelque chose contre le bousier toi? :mouais:


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toujours voter avant, ce tour ne comportant pas de terroristes. :love:



    Ah bon.... olalalalala.... Ah ouai d'accord   
 
  


Bon je fais un petit tableau dans Quake te je reviens


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

Tu me passeras le fichier steupl ? Et les restes des explosifs aussi ? Merci mon chéri :love: (juste pour copier ton patron)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toujours voter avant, ce tour ne comportant pas de terroristes. :love:



Alors là ! Rien a été dit !

Rien niet niet niet !

zottekot j'ai même cherché rien non plus 

l'histoire du terroriste n'est pas résolue.

Cependant, il me semble que les joueurs à 0 vote étant trop nombreux, le mieux est de décider que le terroriste sera "le perdant + 1", l'avant dernier.

non ?

Et puis il faudrait aussi un parlement ....
Pour que les candidats s'étant rallier à un autre candidat (gagnant celui ci) ait autre chose que des points (discos et autres) : un truc à faire ...

voilà voilà, sinon je voix pas pourquoi se rallier à un autre candidat car personnellement y'a pas d'enjeu.

Et merde je viens de faire un programme


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> On travaille par télépathie.
> 
> Si si.



Et un petit poker télépathique monsieur Nobody ? Ça devrait aller vite  
Et puis on discutera politique après


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu me passeras le fichier steupl ? Et les restes des explosifs aussi ? Merci mon chéri :love: (juste pour copier ton patron)



C'est qui mon patron???


----------



## rezba (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est un truc de fille. Les patrons de couture.

Bon, &#224; part &#231;a, vous avez grandement avanc&#233; dans la voie de l'&#233;chec, je vois.
Alors on se voit demain apr&#232;s 16h.


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc de fille. Les patrons de couture.
> 
> Bon, à part ça, vous avez grandement avancé dans la voie de l'échec, je vois.
> Alors on se voit demain après 16h.



Tu n'es pas obligé de revenir.


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

Lapin qu'on prit  

Ayé, compris. En effet, c'est une ereur, presque grave


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Lapin qu'on prit



C'est bien: tu progresses.


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien: tu progresses.



Ah oui, mais je travaille tous les jours dans ce sens


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Lapin qu'on prit



C'est beau un terroriste en plein doute


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau un terroriste en plein doute



Mouarf. On l'aide?

Allez, on l'aide.

Rien que pour ses sourcils.


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau un terroriste en plein doute



Tu me mets le doute l&#224;... :mouais:   



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf.
> 
> Rien que pour ses sourcils.



Ni Dieu ni ma&#238;tre


----------



## Nobody (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ni Dieu ni maître



Sans foi ni loi?


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Lapin qu'on prit
> 
> Ay&#233;, compris. En effet, c'est une ereur, presque grave


Tu m'en vois navr&#233;e 

Loin de moi l'id&#233;e d'introduire le moindre grain de sable dans cette ind&#233;fectible relation..


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sans foi ni loi?


pfffff......
c'est mou, c'est mou.........


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Sans foi ni loi?



Un principe : pas de principes




			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'en vois navrée
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée d'introduire le moindre grain de sable dans cette indéfectible relation..



J'entends bien...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

Sinon, ya un nouveau spot pour les chill outs ou bien?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ni Dieu ni maître



Il vaut mieux ! Il appelle beaucoup de monde "mon chéri" quand même ! :bebe:


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

Je reviens et voil&#224; ce que je d&#233;couvre dans mes MP :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bon, je prends des risques en faisant &#231;a, ne connaissant pas les all&#233;geances des uns et des autres, mais vous pourriez m'envoyer un MP disant "Je vote pour toi" avant demain 16 h ?

Ca serait sympa.

PonkHead

-------------------- 
PonkHead Ier - le legislateur
Despote &#233;clair&#233; enfin sorti de l'ombre du chateau
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vous y croyez vous ? 
On est combien &#224; avoir re&#231;u &#231;a ?

Nan, l&#224; Ponk, c'est de la faute de go&#251;t


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2006)

Le même qu'à chaque tour. Que la signature qui change


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens et voil&#224; ce que je d&#233;couvre dans mes MP :
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bon, je prends des risques en faisant &#231;a, ne connaissant pas les all&#233;geances des uns et des autres, mais vous pourriez m'envoyer un MP disant "Je vote pour toi" avant demain 16 h ?
> 
> ...



D&#233;p&#234;ch*ez vous *de voter! 
On te crois: promis, tralala, tralali, boum boum (&#231;a, c'est pour la rime:mouais: )


----------



## silvio (26 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Le même qu'à chaque tour. Que la signature qui change



ah moi l'aut' fois, j'avais eu droit à un mail personnalisé ...
là, il est passé à quelque chose de plus industriel ....
faut dire que cumuler 3 jobs alors qu'il peine à en assumer 1 ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ni Dieu ni maître


Plaît-il ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ?


surtout pas Dieu........ :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas Dieu........ :mouais:


Ce n'est pas le lieu pour te convaincre de ton erreur. Si tant est qu'on puisse espérer t'en convaincre.


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

Perso, j'ai re&#231;u:



> Si tu ne votes pas pour moi, au moins ne vote pas pour Rezba.


Et c'&#233;tait sign&#233; Joanes.

J'ai re&#231;u aussi:



> S'teu pl&#233;, j'ai quand m&#234;me envie.


Ca, c'est de Ed.

Il y a eut &#233;galement:



> Bon, mon cher grand ami, entre linguistes distingu&#233;s, nous avons tout pour nous entendre y compris les rondelles de saucisson, il serait donc fortuit de convoler avec moi en juste vote.


Vous avez reconnu le Doc.

Et pour terminer:



> Blub blublublub blub blubulub


 Et il y avait le nom de Grug (je ne sais plus si c'&#233;tait le 1 ou le 2 ou s'il s'&#233;tait cumul&#233; lui-m&#234;me en un 3 improbable mais j'avais reconnu sa syntaxe, de toute mani&#232;re).

Val&#224; val&#224;.

 



PS: un dernier &#232;mep&#233; me parvient qui me prend par les sentiments et z&#244;tres...

Faire son choix en toute conscience, dans ces conditions, c'est TERRIBLE. Je sens que je vais me t&#226;ter toute la nuit. Si certaine(s) veu(len)t m'aider, qu'elle(s) n'h&#233;site(nt) pas.

  :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le lieu pour te convaincre de ton erreur. Si tant est qu'on puisse espérer t'en convaincre.


irrémédiablement; nan !......... 
enfin je crois.........


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai reçu:
> blablateries ...
> 
> Faire son choix en toute conscience, dans ces conditions, c'est TERRIBLE. Je sens que je vais me tâter toute la nuit. Si certaine(s) veu(len)t m'aider, qu'elle(s) n'hésite(nt) pas.
> ...



Ben continue a tâter, ça laissera de la place aux courants d'air !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez reconnu le Doc.


Je confirme l'envoi de ce message. On identifie aisément mon style.


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben continue a tâter, ça laissera de la place aux courants d'air !



Jalouse.


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai reçu:
> 
> 
> Tout ça ?




Dis donc, c'est que tu dois peser _lourd_ alors !


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, c'est que tu dois peser _lourd_ alors !



Oui, je sais les apéros de vacances ne me réussissent pas.

Mais comment tu sais ça toi?????


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et pour terminer: "blublublu"
> 
> Et il y avait le nom de Grug (je ne sais plus si c'était le 1 ou le 2 ou s'il s'était cumulé lui-même en un 3 improbable mais j'avais reconnu sa syntaxe, de toute manière).
> 
> Valà valà.



soyons clair il s'agit là d'un faux !


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Le modeste candidat porteur des valeurs de l'avenir se permet de vous souhaiter de beaux et agr&#233;ables r&#234;ves.


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Faire son choix en toute conscience, dans ces conditions, c'est TERRIBLE. Je sens que je vais me tâter toute la nuit. Si certaine(s) veu(len)t m'aider, qu'elle(s) n'hésite(nt) pas.
> 
> :love:



[Quand il s'agit de tâter pour aider...]

il ne faut pas te presser 

Choix A:
- dieu reconnaitra les siens (attention à l'ordre des lettres) 
Choix B:
- Je ne t'hâte que si l'on s'en sert 
Choix C:
- je suis pété ce soir :rose: :rateau: et y'a pas que moi je crois


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

Population du Château, l'heure de prendre votre destin en main est venue.  

Il est temps de mettre un terme à la série de calamités des tours précédents.

Fi des monarques, des oligarques, des tyrans, des autocrates, des théocrates, des faux démocrates et des vrais pirates!
Fi des traîtres et autres bouffons, votez et faites voter pour Tibomon! 

La seule candidate à proposer *de vraies mesures sociales*! 


 Pour le Château,
Celle qu'il nous faut,
C'est *Tibo!* 








La seule candidate
Qui retombe toujours sur ses pattes
C'est *TibomonG4!*





​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Vive moi
Votez moi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Retour de mission 2.


c'est quoi ce schbintz? 2 jours d'absence et c'est un vrai boxon ici. 

Marraine, bats le rappel de tes troupes, rassembles tes forces... et arrêtes de dormir, je sais qu'il fait chaud et que les félins dorment dans les branches mais il y a le feu là 


Pour du banania tous les jours, des croissants au p'tit dej., du cassoulet au repas (qui nous propulsera dans les limbes). Pour un monde plus juste, plus équitable, plus démocratique: Votez TibomonG4.

Je ferai bien le terroriste moi  

*
Biba Tibo, Biba TIBATA*


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je me faisais une réflexion hier soir en profitant du fait qu'il faisait moins chaud pour me faire une réflexion :... / ..._
> *C'est peut-être là le piège.*
> :love:
> :love:



 :love:



Et sinon, chez toi, ça va? La femme? Les enfants, ça pousse?
Reprend un peu de kawa, lààà, ça va aller maintenant.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon, en l'absence de réponse de la législation précédente, de part les pouvoirs que je me suis octroyés, je tranche :


*PAS DE TERRORISTE SUR LE TOUR*​

La proposition d'odré de ne pas tenir compte des ucandidats à zéro votes pour le terroriste me semble interressante, mais j'ai malheureusement déjà utilisé mes possibilités législatives sur ce tour - il faudra voir avec le prochain maître.

Comment cela se fait-il ?

Mais c'est très simple, je suis le seul à avoir un BILAN
un PROGRAMME,

votez PonkHead !


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en l'absence de réponse de la législation précédente, de part les pouvoirs que je me suis octroyés, je tranche :
> 
> 
> *PAS DE TERRORISTE SUR LE TOUR*​



Voilà un candidat qui en a!

*A part Ponk, les autres, c'est des douilles, des nouilles et des chtouilles.*


Et des testicules.


_Ah dommage, ça rime plus._



Tu me proposes quoi, toi, pour voter pour toi?
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu me proposes quoi, toi, pour voter pour toi?
> :rateau:


Demandes par MP,
confidentialité assurée.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en l'absence de réponse de la législation précédente, de part les pouvoirs que je me suis octroyés, je tranche :
> 
> *PAS DE TERRORISTE SUR LE TOUR*​



noté, cela augmente mes chances de victoire par soutien populaire. 


*Vote Grug ! chaque voix compte, malgré les pieges subtils de ce jeu, un vote massif et nombreux sur un candidat fédérateur et souriant peut donc faire vaciller le pouvoir !*


----------



## silvio (27 Juillet 2006)

Il te reste les hotspots de McDo 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Demandes par MP,
> confidentialit&#233; assur&#233;e.



Moi il m'a propos&#233; le poste de Chambellan ou d'Ex&#233;cuteur ? et toi ?


----------



## dool (27 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Il te reste les hotspots de McDo
> 
> 
> 
> Moi il m'a proposé le poste de Chambellan ou d'Exécuteur ? et toi ?




Tu n'es qu'un lèche bip qui mange a tous les rateliers toi !!!!

Deviens quelqu'un de bien, vote le droit chemin, vote vezoulien, vote Grug et plus jamais de morues tu n'auras !!!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Non seulement je suis le seul a avoir une feuille jaune &#224; la main en ce moment
Mais en plus mamyblue veut m'offrir un verre
Alors voter moi, pas le choix


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Votez Grug, il fr&#233;tille de la queue comme personne :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2006)

je constate que certains n'ont toujours pas tiré les enseignements du scrutin précédent...
l'affrontement de rimes (_douteuses_), de réparties branlantes et de circonlocutions maladroites est apparemment toujours de rigueur....
continuez vos petites agitations; cela fais le jeu du Ponk.... :hein:

contrairement aux autres paltoquets, je ne vous avais rien promis...
à part les flammes de l'enfer et des scéances de distractions moyenâgeuses si vous êtiez dans le camp adverse :
un séjour très long dans le plus profond des culs de basse-fosse, où vos cris de douleur et de détresse pourront résonner sans que personne ne s'en soucie....

encore une fois, ce n'est plus un scrutin; c'est une conquête, une vraie campagne militaire qu'il faut mener...
halte au "je ne sais pas", "je me tâte", "j'hésite", etc !!!...... 
toutes les bonnes mauvaises volontés sont les bienvenues sous ma coupe....

_"Le plus grand bonheur est de vaincre lennemi, de ravir ses trésors, de faire hurler ses serviteurs, de se sauver au galop de ses chevaux bien nourris, de se servir du ventre de ses femmes et de ses filles comme de couches et de prendre plaisir à leur beauté..._ » 

évidemment, il faut un peu de courage, de persévérance pour oser me suivre....

mais pour ça, il faut avoir des "balustrines" et bien remplies !!.... 
mais apparemment celà fait défaut, bandes de limaces !  
sortez vous les doigts du ..... !!  :rateau:

il n'est pas tout à fait encore trop tard !!
rassemblez vous et allons couper la tête du Ponk et la mettre sur une pique !....... 
envahissons le château....


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je constate que certains n'ont toujours pas tiré les enseignements du scrutin précédent...
> l'affrontement de rimes (_douteuses_), de réparties branlantes et de circonlocutions maladroites est apparemment toujours de rigueur....
> continuez vos petites agitations; cela fais le jeu du Ponk.... :hein:
> 
> ...



Oué ben je préfère Grug, au moins on boit des bières avec lui ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Salaud de Ponk, il a réussi là où j'ai échoué.


Finalement, tu es le seul dont il me paraît logique de ne pas recueillir le vote.

Mais tu n'es pas encore assez retors pour le chateau, petit scarabé.
Un jour, peut être...

Vous pouvez voter tirhum, il a mon assentiment, c'est ma jeunesse fougueuse et brouillonne que je retrouve dans ses élucubrations guerrières.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai re&#231;u:
> 
> 
> (...)
> ...




Plait-il?

Vive PonkHead.


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

*Ou sont les sondages?*

Même si nous savons tous que Ponk est en tête j'aimerai avoir un appercu du reste de la meute que je voie ramper de si peu dignes et si peu respectables qu'ils laissent dans leur sillage des rires de complaisance aussi visqueux que les mucosités brillantes qu'on impute aux limaces.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Tu me proposes quoi, toi, pour voter pour toi?
> :rateau:




Nobody, soyons clair, en votant pour le candidat de l'avenir, tu peux devenir quelqu'un ! 




​
(si vraiment les breloques t'interessent, le titre de Grand Chambranle de Laporte te sera reserv&#233


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2006)

*AVEC LA RASCASSE, LES AUTRES CANDIDATS ON LES LAISSE SUR PLACE!*


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Et bien vote pour moi, et tais-toi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nobody, soyons clair, en votant pour le candidat de l'avenir, tu peux devenir quelqu'un !


Nobody, soyons clairs, un candidat qui te parle comme ça, sous entendant que tu n'es rien, calembours calamiteux sur ton pseudo, mérite-t-il vraiment ton vote ?


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (si vraiment les breloques t'interessent, le titre de Grand Chambranle de Laporte te sera reservé)



Moi je veux bien être distingué comme le Chambranle Pasune


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Nobody, soyons clairs, un candidat qui te parle comme ça, sous entendant que tu n'es rien, calembours calamiteux sur ton pseudo, mérite-t-il vraiment ton vote ?


Il n'est pas rien, il est personne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Mouhahahaha! Je viens de recevoir en MP un tract m'incitant &#224; voter pour un candidat d&#233;clar&#233;. 

Bien &#233;videmment, je ne d&#233;voilerai pas l'auteur de ce MP. Sachez simplement, Monsieur le  candidat, que l'on ne me fait changer d'avis si facilement.

Vive PonkHead.


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oué ben je préfère Grug, au moins on boit des bières avec lui ...



QUOI? BOIRE DES BIERES????

Et c'est maintenant qu'on parle de ce point de son programme????

Bon, je le note... et je m'en fécilite.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

*cessez donc ces enfantillages* 

* la candidate digne de vos suffrages *










*AVEC TIBO*

*C'EST RÉGLO*​


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> *AVEC LA RASCASSE, LES AUTRES CANDIDATS ON LES LAISSE SUR PLACE!*


Derrière ses airs à la Patrick Sabatier circa 1985, cette pub ambulante pour ultra brite cache en fait un prédateur dangereux qui n'hésitera pas vous sacrifier sur l'autel de son ambition.
*
VOTEZ PONK
VOTEZ VRAI






*


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> QUOI? BOIRE DES BIERES????
> 
> Et c'est maintenant qu'on parle de ce point de son programme????
> 
> Bon, je le note... et je m'en fécilite.



Bah ouais hier soir on a fait une tite réunion au QG de Campagne, connu sous le doux nom de "Lou Pascalou" ou on a bu plein de bières


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2006)

*une nouvelle methode d'elimination,les trusteurs doivent se mefier, *
*en voici un qui nettoie les douvres du chateau* ! :mouais: 
*pauvresito !PONKPONK* ! 
-


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas tout &#231;a !

Dans ce bourdel on ne sait plus

comment voter ni o&#249; ! ! !

Pour qui voter ?  On s'en fout !

Je propose un vote v&#233;ritablement

d&#233;mocratique, un truc dans le genre

roue de la fortune.

(&#231;a ne peut pas &#234;tre pire)

    

Bravo l'arico.

PonkPonk nous faiche !

Cette fin des candidats devrait &#234;tre g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233;e et syst&#232;matique.


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Votez Grug, il frétille de la queue comme personne :love:



T'as oublié : dans son saladier chromé ... :love: 
bon ...je fais un peu le tour des popottes et j'avise


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc de fille.


 
Ben ouais, un truc de fille. 
De filles m&#234;me. 
De filles qui aiment les filles qui aiment les mecs qui aiment les filles... et vice versa
Bref 

(edit : ah sofi, t'es plus perdue donc ! )


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Votez pour moi et j'interdis les f&#234;tes sans alcool.


----------



## joanes (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, un truc de fille.
> De filles même.
> De filles qui aiment les filles qui aiment les mecs qui aiment les filles... et vice versa
> Bref
> ...



AHHH, bien, on va y arriver, ben quand même, tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Votez Grug, il frétille de la queue comme personne :love:


J'aurai jamais osé la faire 




			
				[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oué ben je préfère Grug, au moins on boit des bières avec lui ...



Le candidat de la proximité :love:


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

*VOTEZ PONK
VOTEZ VRAI*









Nous aussi on a des badges


----------



## joanes (27 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> *VOTEZ PONK
> VOTEZ VRAI*
> 
> 
> ...




Tripod il est même pas candidat.....


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Tripod moi la bip avec les doigts tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, un truc de fille.
> De filles même.
> De filles qui aiment les filles qui aiment les mecs qui aiment les filles... et vice versa
> Bref
> ...


 
Ben voilà  

Mais l'autre rezba il fait des promesses et demandent le soutien de salopards mais ils répond même pas au MP, même pas un "ta gueule".

Ah je vous jure.

ps : comme roberto j'ai problème avec wanamerde et livebox :mouais: 
ça va être dur dur de suivre.


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, un truc de fille.
> De filles même.
> De filles qui aiment les filles qui aiment les mecs qui aiment les filles... et vice versa
> Bref
> ...



perdue ... irremédiable pour moi dans ce monde de oufs ... mais ça m'empechera pas d'avancer ... 
bref l'est ou le poisson que j'aille lui serrer une nageoire ... 
Question : ça peux rougir un poisson rouge


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Attention les filles, le candidat Grug est un pervers.



Edit : et merde, j'ai plant&#233; mon effet.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Attention les filles, le candidat Grug est un pervers.


C'est bien pour ca qu'elles le soutiennent


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

il ne sait pas nager 


ps : Ed ... voyons, je roule pour moi.


----------



## joanes (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Merci de ton soutien,* tu viens d'augmenter de 18,4% / heure l'effectif des nanas qui se *mouillent pour Grug* !
> :love: :love:




Je te connaissais plus distingué quand même


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nobody, soyons clair, en votant pour le candidat de l'avenir, tu peux devenir quelqu'un !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'adore ce badge!  :love: 
et 
j'adore aussi le poisson, 

et 
j'adore aussi les mpfmffpmfpmfmppfmm 
alors j'me joins à vous les copines! :love:


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> j'adore ce badge!  :love:
> et
> j'adore aussi le poisson,
> 
> ...



Voilà comment y va finir la pouascaille.



VOTEZ PONK


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Attention les filles, le candidat Grug est un pervers.



On hesitait encore mais la je crois qu'on va arreter de penser ... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Marche pas ton lien. 
Mais on a bien compris. 


Un Bilan.
Un Programme
Votez PonkHead.


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

_moi je vote Grug parce qu'il embrasse super bien !!  :love: :love: (ceci dit, bassman aussi ! :love: :love: :love



mais bon, des fois, je pr&#233;f&#233;rerais que ce soit mado qui me roule des pelles...  
_


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> QUOI? BOIRE DES BIERES????
> 
> Et c'est maintenant qu'on parle de ce point de son programme????
> 
> Bon, je le note... et je m'en f&#233;cilite.


Parmis les principaux et essentiels points de mon programme  : Bieres, BBQ, Mojitois &#224; volont&#233; lors des rejouissances de la victoire.
La sensualit&#233;, le plaisir et les jouissances de toutes sortes sont des piliers de mon programme.
(avec la proclamation de [VeZouL] comme capitale eternelle et celeste du royaume Macg&#233;en


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> On hesitait encore mais la je crois qu'on va arreter de penser ... :love:


Vous &#234;tes vraiment des femmes de petites vies. 
J'en suis d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _moi je vote Grug parce qu'il embrasse super bien !!  :love: :love: (ceci dit, bassman aussi ! :love: :love: :love_
> 
> 
> 
> _mais bon, des fois, je préférerais que ce soit mado qui me roule des pelles...  _


 
J'ai déplacé la piscine de septembre..



ben oui, petites vies, mais bien remplies


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes vraiment des femmes de petites vies.
> J'en suis déçu.



_eh l'aut'... il traine quai bélu et il parle de femmes de petites vies...     Crapé vo ! _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _eh l'aut'... il traine quai b&#233;lu et il parle de femmes de petites vies...     Crap&#233; vo ! _


On ne se refait pas. 




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais grand train !
> :love:



C'est pas sympa, elles sont en plein r&#233;gime.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Voilà comment y va finir la pouascaille.
> 
> 
> 
> VOTEZ PONK


Ce lien ne fonctionnant pas demontre bien la somme d'incompetence reunie autour de PonKHead, et la necessit&#233; de le deloger de son poste 

L'esprit de cette attaque indigne etant n&#233;anmoins transparent, je ne peux que t'inviter &#224; ecouter l'hymne officielle de ma campagne (en cliquant sur le bandeau dans ma signature)  hymne qui montre bien l'esprit de sacrifice &#233;picurien, et les valeurs profondes du candidat pour un futur meilleur, radieux et prometteur.


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais grand train !
> :love:



Arrière-trains?



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> bien remplies



Ah oui? Bien remplis?

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

non pas PonkAid, il est d&#233;j&#224; sur le tr&#244;ne!   
faut pas &#234;tre &#233;go&#239;ste et donner la chance au p'tit nouveau, tout frais ! :love: 

faut savoir vari&#233;  les votes &#224; chaque tour sans quoi ce jeu va s'avarier, 
c'est comme dans la vie, koi !   :love: 


moi j'vous dit:  
Votez pour le poisson
tout frais!!!



​


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Parmis les principaux et essentiels points de mon programme  : Bieres, BBQ, Mojitois à volonté lors des rejouissances de la victoire.
> La sensualité, le plaisir et les jouissances de toutes sortes sont des piliers de mon programme.
> (avec la proclamation de [VeZouL] comme capitale eternelle et celeste du royaume Macgéen



Bon ... deuxième étape ... corromp... oups euh ... convaincre les indecis et detourner les adversaires  

C'est ou VeZoul :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On ne se refait pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon tu choisis ton candidat toi ou faut venir t'expliquer :style:


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Bon ... deuxième étape ... corromp... oups euh ... convaincre les indecis et detourner les adversaires
> 
> C'est ou VeZoul :mouais:



La corruption a déjà commencé. Je ne te raconte pas les tentatives par MP ou CdB. :love:

Bon, maintenant qu'on sait que Grug se balade avec un agglomérat de nanas à ses basques, est-il disposé à partager et les dites nanas sont-elles prêtes au partage?

Non parce que bon, hein, quand même, si c'est pour voir l'élu se garder tous les avantages et que nous, les électeurs mââââles, nous rentrions chez nous la bip sous le bras, ben alors je dis halte. Non mais des fois (et pas seulement de morue).


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La corruption a déjà commencé. Je ne te raconte pas les tentatives par MP ou CdB. :love:
> 
> Bon, maintenant qu'on sait que Grug se balade avec un agglomérat de nanas à ses basques, est-il disposé à partager et les dites nanas sont-elles prêtes au partage?
> 
> Non parce que bon, hein, quand même, si c'est pour voir l'élu se garder tous les avantages et que nous, les électeurs mââââles, nous rentrions chez nous la bip sous le bras, ben alors je dis halte. Non mais des fois (et pas seulement de morue).



Mets le badge et en en reparle ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2006)

*JE VOTE PLUS... JE MÉPRISE!!! *


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La corruption a déjà commencé. Je ne te raconte pas les tentatives par MP ou CdB. :love:
> 
> Bon, maintenant qu'on sait que Grug se balade avec un agglomérat de nanas à ses basques, est-il disposé à partager et les dites nanas sont-elles prêtes au partage?
> 
> Non parce que bon, hein, quand même, si c'est pour voir l'élu se garder tous les avantages et que nous, les électeurs mââââles, nous rentrions chez nous la bip sous le bras, ben alors je dis halte. Non mais des fois (et pas seulement de morue).


Ma candidature se situe dans un large esprit de rassemblement, de partage, d'amour et de communication sous toutes ses formes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir vu Grug au bord d'une piscine avec la Fine Fleur de l'aéropage féminin de MacGé, je peux te dire que c'est plié _(Ouiiiille ! :sick: )_ pour bénéficier de quelconques avantages : les filles, les femmes, elles regardent que lui, elles ne savent même plus ce qu'elles font, le temps qu'il fait, ni ce qu'on leur donne à manger ni si c'est *vraiment* de l'huile solaire qu'il leur propose de leur étaler sur la peau.
> 
> :afraid:
> 
> ...


Alors qu'avec moi au pouvoir, les gonzesses sont plus disponibles, mon bon Roberto.

Les mâles votent PonkHead !


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir vu Grug au bord d'une piscine avec la Fine Fleur de l'a&#233;ropage f&#233;minin de MacG&#233;, je peux te dire que c'est pli&#233; _(Ouiiiille ! :sick: )_ pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de quelconques avantages : les filles, les femmes, elles regardent que lui, elles ne savent m&#234;me plus ce qu'elles font, le temps qu'il fait, ni ce qu'on leur donne &#224; manger ni si c'est *vraiment* de l'huile solaire qu'il leur propose de leur &#233;taler sur la peau.
> 
> :afraid:
> 
> ...



Bon, je vais aller baver ailleurs dans ce cas.

 



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'avec moi au pouvoir, les gonzesses sont plus disponibles, mon bon Roberto.



Tu as encore quelque chose pour moi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir vu Grug au bord d'une piscine avec la Fine Fleur de l'aéropage féminin de MacGé, je peux te dire que c'est plié _(Ouiiiille ! :sick: )_ pour bénéficier de quelconques avantages : les filles, les femmes, elles regardent que lui...



*MOI, ELLES NE PEUVENT FAIRE AUTREMENT QUE DE M'ENTENDRE!!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Fais comme moi
Vote pour moi


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

notre vote &#224; nous-m&#234;mes !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *JE VOTE PLUS... JE MÉPRISE!!! *


Ouais, ouais, on dit ça.
Ca fait le malin en grosses lettres rouges, mais derrière, ça fait comme le tout venant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ouais, on dit ça.
> Ca fait le malin en grosses lettres rouges, mais derrière, ça fait comme le tout venant...



*... !*


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'avec moi au pouvoir, les gonzesses sont plus disponibles, mon bon Roberto.
> 
> Les mâles votent PonkHead !



T'as des photos des mâles en question ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Je vois que quelques candidats, dont je tairais les noms, ont d&#233;sesp&#233;rement soif de pouvoir au nombre de mp que je re&#231;ois  Vous vendriez p&#232;re et m&#232;re pour vous asseoir sur un tr&#244;ne !  

Que cela se s&#226;che, si je fais alliance avec un candidat ce sera au vu et au su de tous ! Pas la peine de spammer !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que quelques candidats, dont je tairais les noms, ont désespérement soif de pouvoir au nombre de mp que je reçois  Vous vendriez père et mère pour vous asseoir sur un trône !
> 
> Que cela se sâche, si je fais alliance avec un candidat ce sera au vu et au su de tous ! Pas la peine de spammer !


Je ne spamme pas mais me pamme devant tant d'intégrité.
Je redis donc au grand jour ce que j'ai déjà dit par MP.
Rallies-toi à moi, tu ne le regrettera pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je ne spamme pas mais me pamme devant tant d'int&#233;grit&#233;.
> Je redis donc au grand jour ce que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit par MP.
> Rallies-toi &#224; moi, tu ne le regrettera pas.



Au vu de la situation, Grug est affili&#233; &#224; l'ancienne majorit&#233; et n'est donc pas un candidat de la v&#233;ritable opposition, pas plus que Maiwen ne le fut. Seul Tirhum semble l'&#234;tre, voire toi et encore Rezba fut membre de ton gouvernement. Je r&#233;fl&#233;chis.  Pas la peine de me proposer la lune, &#231;a n'entre pas en ligne de compte, &#231;a aurait m&#234;me l'effet contraire


----------



## dool (27 Juillet 2006)

Tatata, c'est pas parcequ'on en pince (à sucre) pour un poisson qu'il n'y aura que lui comme déjeuner !
Grug en maître et tous ces partisans inspireront les partisanes !!! Sans langue de bois nom d'une pipe !

RE-jouissanceSpour tout programme, pour tout le monde mon Rob' !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

La v&#233;ritable opposition auto-proclam&#233;e ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Au vu de la situation, Grug est affilié à l'ancienne majorité


C'est d'autant plus vrai qu'il a battu le rappel et que votent pour lui en masse des qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds au chateau, suivis de près par de pseudo-révolutionnaires forts en gueule mais apparament bien content de rentrer dans les rangs de la majorité conformiste.


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et n'est donc pas un candidat de la véritable opposition, pas plus que Maiwen ne le fut. Seul Tirhum semble l'être, voire toi et encore Rezba fut membre de ton gouvernement.


Tout le monde fait des erreurs...
Quant à tirhum, je crois savoir qu'il a (temporairement) jeté l'éponge.
Je reste le seul candidat réel, sinon de l'opposition, au moins du changement, puisque mon mandat fut réformiste comparé à l'attentismes mou des régimes l'ayant précédé.


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je réfléchis.  Pas la peine de me proposer la lune, ça n'entre pas en ligne de compte, ça aurait même l'effet contraire


Promis, je ne te donnerais pas la lune.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Je le rappelle pour mes &#233;lecteurs. Je suis candidate de l'Opposition v&#233;ritable et sociale, digne descendante de N&#176;6 qui fut le p&#232;re de l'Opposition au moment de la cr&#233;ation de ce jeu ! 

Je demande &#224; ma base de me faire savoir si elle d&#233;sire quelque alliance sur ce tour et ce avant 15 h 30


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tatata, c'est pas parcequ'on en pince (à sucre) pour un poisson qu'il n'y aura que lui comme déjeuner !
> Grug en maître et tous ces partisans inspireront les partisanes !!! Sans langue de bois nom d'une pipe !
> 
> RE-jouissanceSpour tout programme, pour tout le monde mon Rob' !


Ouais, ouais, ouais, 
On nous a déjà fait le coup non ?

micazara tente une percée au chateau.


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

Votez uniquement sur le physique d'un candidat est dangereux, voir suicidaire.

Car comme vous pouvez vous en doutez je ne vote pas PONK pour son physique D ) mais uniquement pour sa richesse, ce qui est beaucoup plus noble et chevaleresque, bande de malheureux cloportes suitant d'ingratitude aveugle et d'ignorance crasse (bis)
*
N'oublie pas le virement et les photos de ta soeur.*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Et si je suis &#233;lu, je ferais arr&#234;ter Grug pour le mettre &#224; l'enti&#232;re disposition des femmes ayant vot&#233; pour moi !!!!


(ah ah ! Ca c'est un programme !)

Les femmes qui trouvent Grug attirant physiquement votent PonkHead !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Votez Grug, car :

&#8211; il ne fait pas semblant d'&#234;tre nase, il l'est vraiment;

&#8211; il habite loin de chez moi, heureusement;

&#8211; il sait donc rassembler, lui, &#233;videment


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Côtoyer Grug c'est avoir une vision juste et cruelle de son propre pouvoir de séduction.
> _Tu passes brutalement du rang de grand tigre des steppes à celui de limace de Bourgogne._
> :rateau: :hein:



T'es sur que ça ne fait pas ça que pour toi ?


Ou alors ça vient de mon charisme naturel


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que ça ne fait pas ça que pour toi ?
> 
> 
> Ou alors ça vient de mon charisme naturel



note que pour fréquenter Roberto, je peux témoigner que cela lui arrive souvent...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Ah mon Al&#232;m.... J'ai pass&#233; la nuit a r&#234;ver de nos longs et fougueux baisers d'hier... tu me manques deja...


   :love:


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah mon Al&#232;m.... J'ai pass&#233; la nuit a r&#234;ver de nos longs et fougueux baisers d'hier... tu me manques deja...
> 
> 
> :love:


note que j'ai gard&#233; quelques-uns de tes poils entre les dents pour jouer avec pendant la nuit...  :love: :love: :love:


Grug est le maitre du Cercle ? c'est &#231;a le but du jeu ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug, le candidat du pouvoir MacGéen.

Sans révolution puérile, mais pour l'indépendance du chateau - votez PonkHead !


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Grug, le candidat du pouvoir MacGéen.
> 
> Sans révolution puérile, mais pour l'indépendance du chateau - votez PonkHead !


_ note pour plus tard : bannir les autres pseudos de PonkHead... 
_


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

J'peux bannir Ponkhead direct apr&#232;s si tu veux mon Al&#232;m chou  :love:


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2006)

&#224; 15h50 ?


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tatata, c'est pas parcequ'on en pince (à sucre) pour un poisson qu'il n'y aura que lui comme déjeuner !
> Grug en maître et tous ces partisans inspireront les partisanes !!! Sans langue de bois nom d'une pipe !
> 
> RE-jouissanceSpour tout programme, pour tout le monde mon Rob' !



Voilaaaa , c'est exactement ce que je m'apprêtais a t'expliquer Patosh ...  mais pourquoi tu cries comme ca ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
La preuve par l'exemple.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Je vois que les menaces dignes des petites racailles de la banlieue de Dunkerque sont toujours l&#224;...


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

_personne n'a pens&#233; &#224; bannir PonkHead du sujet ?!!     _


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Il te faut une pince &#224; sucre pour pouvoir faire pipi ?
Vote grug, il te la pr&#234;tera, il est gentil.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _personne n'a pens&#233; &#224; bannir PonkHead du sujet ?!!     _


Je te rappelle qu'il est le ma&#238;tre du chateau. On ne bannis pas The Master Of Puppets.


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2006)

*pour lire avec Grug dans une baignoire 

 votez GRug... 

Notre poisson si frétillant de la nageoire caudale... 
*​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle qu'il est le maître du chateau. On ne bannis pas The Master Of Puppets.


Master of puppets, i'm pulling your striiiiiiiiiiiiings
twistin' your mind and smashin' your dreams,
blinded by me, you can't see a thing,
just call my name and i'll hear your screaaaaam,
master, master !




Ah, merci Ed pour ce petit intermède musical de bon aloi.


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

Superketmo ... dans nos braaaaaaaas :love:


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

teo ? 

Tu nous fait master and servants ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Superketmo ... dans nos braaaaaaaas :love:


Tu veux comme moi lever des filles ?
Vote grug et tu leveras des filles


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Master of puppets, i'm pulling your striiiiiiiiiiiiings
> twistin' your mind and smashin' your dreams,
> blinded by me, you can't see a thing,
> just call my name and i'll hear your screaaaaam,
> ...



moi, je voyais plutôt un truc frappadingue du genre Punishment of Luxury


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est bien jou&#233;. Mais sous le r&#232;gne de Ponk, on &#233;coute du Rock'n Roll© pas du DM, Mlle Mado.


----------



## silvio (27 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es qu'un lèche bip qui mange a tous les rateliers toi !!!!
> 
> Deviens quelqu'un de bien, vote le droit chemin, vote vezoulien, vote Grug et plus jamais de morues tu n'auras !!!



Ce n'est pas facile de se déclarer pour un candidat : ceux que je soutiens perdent invariablement   ... ceci expliquant certainement mon score et mon statut 
(Dingueling Dingueling)  

Aussi afin de conjurer le sort, me suis-je déclarer pour un candidat dans un autre thread ...
que tu fréquentes aussi d'ailleurs ...  

Rassure-toi, on devrait se retrouver dans la même capitale ...  

PS : Ponk, fidèle à lui-même m'a avoué qu'il ne tiendrait pas les promesses faites par MP ... on ne s'en doutait pas :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> teo ?
> 
> Tu nous fait master and servants ?


It's a love ?
It's a love, (x2)
PonkHead and servants !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Master of puppets, i'm pulling your striiiiiiiiiiiiings
> twistin' your mind and smashin' your dreams,
> blinded by me, you can't see a thing,
> just call my name and i'll hear your screaaaaam,
> master, master !



Ca serait bien de citer Metallica sans faire de fautes.

"Just call my name 'cause I'll hear your scream"


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

J'en connais une autre de chanson ...

Je suis venu te dir'que je m'en vais
 et tes larmes n'y pourront rien changer
 comm'dit si bien Verlaine "au vent mauvais"
 je suis venu te dir'que je m'en vais


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait bien de citer Metallica sans faire de fautes.
> 
> "Just call my name 'cause I'll hear your scream"


Argh.
Au temps pour moi.
Je l'ai écrit comme je la chante - faux.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas facile de se déclarer pour un candidat : ceux que je soutiens perdent invariablement   ... ceci expliquant certainement mon score et mon statut
> (Dingueling Dingueling)
> 
> Aussi afin de conjurer le sort, me suis-je déclarer pour un candidat dans un autre thread ...
> ...


Tiens, un nouveau tra&#238;tre. C'est d&#233;pass&#233;.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Argh.
> Au temps pour moi.
> Je l'ai écrit comme je la chante - faux.



Pas d'bol Metallica, c'est mon rayon


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (...) Tout le monde fait des erreurs...
> Quant à tirhum, je crois savoir qu'il a (temporairement) jeté l'éponge.
> Je reste le seul candidat réel, sinon de l'opposition, au moins du changement, puisque mon mandat fut réformiste comparé à l'attentismes mou des régimes l'ayant précédé.
> (...)


 








_(blague déjà faite, inutile de le dire !....) _


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'bol Metallica, c'est mon rayon


Ah Metallica...
je les ai vu à Vincennes (ST en première partie), à Bercy (sur la tournée de l'album noir, avec le gros son bien gras à la fin sous l'ampoule descendue du plafond)...

Mais je m'égare.

Ceux qui écoutent Metallica devraient voter PonkHead.


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'bol Metallica, c'est mon rayon



Vraiment pas de quoi se vanter petit homme clouté à la criniere chevaline


VIVE LE DISCO
VIVE PONKHEAD (...)


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _(blague déjà faite, inutile de le dire !....) _



On dirait Dool !!!!    :love:


----------



## silvio (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, un nouveau traître. C'est dépassé.



Jaloux !!!  

Fais plutôt sonner tes clochettes


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2006)

*Pour pécho des meufs comme Petter Hegre, votez Grug!  ​*


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que quelques candidats, dont je tairais les noms, ont désespérement soif de pouvoir au nombre de mp que je reçois



Ca se voit: vide ta boite à MP, que je puisse te répondre, ma douce panthère.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

&#8230;a d&#233;pass&#233; son quota de messages priv&#233;s et ne peut donc plus accepter de nouveaux messages tant qu'il n'aura pas lib&#233;r&#233; un peu d'espace.

comment voulez vous travailler dans ces conditions 

:love: Le progr&#233;s est en marche, la victoire est proche Votez Grug ! :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais une autre de chanson ...
> 
> Je suis venu te dir'que je m'en vais
> et tes larmes n'y pourront rien changer
> ...


Nous t'accueillerons avec plaisir  :love:


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On dirait Dool !!!!    :love:



De dos alors !!!

Bon l'es bientot l'heure de voter non ???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

J'ai une question &#224; l'intention du candidat Grug. 
A-t-il l'intention de faire voter ses avatars mutliples, bien connu sous le nom de Grug2 et Grugette?


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question &#224; l'intention du candidat Grug.
> A-t-il l'intention de faire voter ses avatars mutliples, bien connu sous le nom de Grug2 et Grugette?


Grug a l'avantage de ne pas cacher ces multi pseudos, contrairement a d'autres. Je vois mal comment ni pourquoi il s'abaisserai ainsi a une telle pratique.

D'autant plus qu'il n'en aura pas besoin, lui...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je vois mal comment ni pourquoi il s'abaisserai ainsi a une telle pratique.


Tu paries ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

C'&#233;tait une simple question. Ce n'est pas la peine de prendre la mouche.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Nan moi je bannis, je paries pas 


On touche pas a mes mouches !


----------



## Ashram Girls (27 Juillet 2006)

Venez vous ressourcer et vous RéJouir avec nous dans le* Nouveau Club de Détente* de *GRUG....*

MAssages à volonté, Caïpirigna, Mojitos et tutti quanti, plage paradisiaques de quoi dérouiller vos corps meurtris par un hiver épuisant... vous tous qui travaillez tant, venez nous rejoindre...


*Votez GRUG:love:*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Ashram Girls a dit:
			
		

> Venez vous ressourcer et vous RéJouir avec nous dans le* Nouveau Club de Détente* de *GRUG....*
> 
> MAssages à volonté, Caïpirigna, Mojitos et tutti quanti, plage paradisiaques de quoi dérouiller vos corps meurtris par un hiver épuisant... vous tous qui travaillez tant, venez nous rejoindre...
> 
> ...


Cette &#233;lection pue le bourrage d'urnes.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Un bon bourrage pour se vider les Urnes, y'a rien de tel :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Ashram Girls a dit:
			
		

> vous tous qui travaillez tant, venez nous rejoindre...




je suis rentier viager


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un bon bourrage pour se vider les Urnes, y'a rien de tel :love:


  

Quelque soit le gagnant de cette &#233;lection, je te paie une bi&#232;re &#224; la fin du scrutin.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Tiens bah en parlant de bourrer et de se vider les urnes, ca m'a donn&#233; une petite &#233;lection dis donc  


Bassou - Fan de grande litt&#233;rature et de po&#233;sie contemporaine.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve p'taaaaain elle se touche les seins en lisant Ouest France...


Roberto, on n'est pas dans "L&#224;, maintenant".


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Nous t'accueillerons avec plaisir  :love:



Je continue à croire en PONK même s'il est vrai que l'absence (visble) quasi totale de représentantes féminines nuit à notre image ...

On les cache on vous les montrera à l'annonce de la victoire. Inneluctable. Evidente.


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Cette élection pue le bourrage d'urnes.


 
Ben non. Mais Grug il réveillerait une morte


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben non. Mais Grug il réveillerait une morte



*et même 20... * :rateau:  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Probl&#232;mes de porte-bagage ?
Vote Grug !


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question &#224; l'intention du candidat Grug.
> A-t-il l'intention de faire voter ses avatars mutliples, bien connu sous le nom de Grug2 et Grugette?


La r&#232;gle en vigueur est un pseudo = un vote.

Des menbres de la majorit&#233;s ont de nombreux pseudos (bien cach&#233; et peu transparents), et ne se genent pas pour les faire voter.

Un point des regles desavantageant particulierement un candidat ind&#233;pendant 
(Maiwen, bien qu'absente des d&#233;bats a le titre de _leader de l'opposition_ sur ce tour, et les pouvoirs y aff&#233;rent, c&#224;d permettre  &#224; d'autres candidats de reporter leurs voix acquises sur elle, ce qu'un autre candidat ne peut pas faire), il faut au candidat independant pour le progr&#233;s, le plaisir et l'avenir reunir u n nombre extremement elev&#233; de suffrage sur son seul nom.

Oui, nous comptons faire voter Grug2 et [MGZ]Grugette afin de detroner l'infame PoonKHead de son trone en fa&#239;ence, et ce serait trahir les espoirs de mes electeurs que de ne pas le faire


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Juillet 2006)

Moi je viens juste de voir ce jeu ... et je crois que j'arrive a peu tard ....
J'ai un peu de mal a comprendre la regle mais c'est pas très grave ....!! 
Donc je vais aller voter pour je sais pas qui (si je peux)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> La r&#232;gle en vigueur est un pseudo = un vote.
> 
> Des menbres de la majorit&#233;s ont de nombreux pseudos (bien cach&#233; et peu transparents), et ne se genent pas pour les faire voter.
> 
> ...


C'est une honte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit: vide ta boite à MP



C'est fait


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est une honte.



mais pas une surprise...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Juillet 2006)

*Grug a dix points disco*
Ponk en a deux.

JE vote Grug !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Bilan à 15h41 : ma base étant partagée, je la laisse libre de son choix. Soit suivre l'un des deux autres candidats qu'elle a préféré, soit voter pour moi. Nous pourrons, au tour prochain, prévoir un report de nos voix. Ce tour électoral est un peu court pour permettre de prendre une décision en si peu de temps


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

lepurfilsdelasagesse a dit:
			
		

> *Grug a dix points disco*
> Ponk en a deux.
> 
> JE vote Grug !!!


tsss tu étais où quand je me présentais  


_félicitations au fait_


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Juillet 2006)

Je peux avoir la liste des candidats ?!


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir la liste des candidats ?!


Grug

Le reste est sans importance


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Grug
> 
> Le reste est sans importance




En tout cas j'aime bien son Hymme


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2006)

ABASPONK


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

VIVONS HEUREUX
VIVONS NUS
VOTEZ PONK


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2006)

Au fait qui est le chambranle &#224; c't'heure ?

Vite fait

Vote fait

Ponk d&#233;fait

Bien fait

 :rateau:


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est tous , plus personnes .... Je n'ai pas encore vot&#233; !!


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

Et b&#233;, quel marasme.

Pour qui voter ?
Grug ? Il ne propose rien, et les arguments d'autorit&#233; d&#233;plac&#233;s de ses supporters verts me  font craindre le pire. On ne peut pas raisonablement voter pour des gens qui vont trahir l'esprit du jeu.
Tirhum a disparu.
TibomonG4 ne sait plus o&#249; elle est.
Y'a d'autres candidats ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> Je peux avoir la liste des candidats ?!



la liste. Vote à adresser à Ponk avant 16 h


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2006)

Au programme : famille et politique familiale




# Permis obligatoire de porter le *Wonderbra* : cet objet provoque actuellement trop d'accidents.

# Financement par la collectivité d'un abonnement individuel et illimité à *Penthouse* pour faciliter l'accès de tous à la culture.


# Dans le même temps, réalisation de l*ignes de nage dans la mer* afin de faciliter l'accès de tous aux joies de la natation.



   quelques lignes de son programme


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

ItomPomme a dit:
			
		

> C'est tous , plus personnes .... Je n'ai pas encore voté !!


Vote pour moi !!!
(par MP vers moi)
Ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on a la possibilité de voter pour un tyran aventurier et autoproclamé (c'est tout de même plus fun qu'un poisson rouge).




Sinon, les autres, il n'y avait pas de terroriste sur le tour, vous n'étiez pas obligé de tous voter en même temps !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> TibomonG4 ne sait plus où elle est.



Je sais où je vais, je suis ma base  Comme toute élue de l'opposition sociale


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

Boum Boum Boum


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est FINI !!

Bravo Grug ! :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et b&#233;, quel marasme.
> 
> Pour qui voter ?
> Grug ? Il ne propose rien, et les arguments d'autorit&#233; d&#233;plac&#233;s de ses supporters verts me  font craindre le pire. On ne peut pas raisonablement voter pour des gens qui vont trahir l'esprit du jeu.
> ...


Je ne compte pas, si je suis &#233;lu trahir l'esprit du jeu, mais, au contraire le renforcer en utilisant des points de r&#232;gles peu usit&#233;s jusqu'ici portant sur les alliances et les labels des candidats


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon vu que personne a de serieux arguments a me faire gober
Je vote Grug ,il ma envoyé un MP ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Vote pour moi !!!
> (par MP vers moi)
> Ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on a la possibilité de voter pour un tyran aventurier et autoproclamé (c'est tout de même plus fun qu'un poisson rouge).
> Sinon, les autres, il n'y avait pas de terroriste sur le tour, vous n'étiez pas obligé de tous voter en même temps !!!!!



et je te rappelle que la liste des votants, ainsi que des votes correspondants, devra être rendue publique  

c'est là qu'on va rigoler... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Vote terminé.

Je dépouille - mais le résultat pourra attendre un peu, car le proprio du chateau (benjamin) m'a fort aimablement et justement proposé d'en valider la nature mono-pseudo....

Moi, je trouve cette transparence souhaitable.

Mais ça ne sera pas forcément le cas de tous...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> La règle en vigueur est un pseudo = un vote.
> 
> (...)




ouais, et c'est même PonkAid qui l'a dit une fois dans ce tour ou l'autre, chais plous!


----------



## joanes (27 Juillet 2006)

VIVE BENJAMIN à bas la racaille multi-pseudo...


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Vote terminé.
> 
> Je dépouille - mais le résultat pourra attendre un peu, car le proprio du chateau (benjamin) m'a fort aimablement et justement proposé d'en valider la nature mono-pseudo....
> 
> ...





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez été exclu pour la raison suivante :
> Multi pseudo
> 
> Date à laquelle l'exclusion sera levée : Jamais


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Votez Grug !


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Vote terminé.
> 
> Je dépouille - mais le résultat pourra attendre un peu, car le proprio du chateau (benjamin) m'a fort aimablement et justement proposé d'en valider la nature mono-pseudo....
> 
> ...


Tu as toi m&#234;me edict&#233; la r&#232;gle un vote = un pseudo.

Vouloir modifier cette r&#232;gle &#224; la fin du scrutin et une magouille innommable, car si la r&#232;gle avait &#233;t&#233; differente, le deroulement de la partie aurait &#233;t&#233; fort different


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Juillet 2006)

Le 12 ..........:d


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon un petit rafraîchissement pour les candidats et les électeurs afin de clôturer cette campagne courte mais dense  ?


----------



## dool (27 Juillet 2006)

Je tiens tout de meme a preciser dans ce cas que je ne veux pas d'amalgammes ! (Comme j'ai dejà vécue lors de mes premiers jours sur le forum  )
Il y a des gens qui ont voté qui ont la même Adresse que d'autres mais qui sont des gens a part entière et qui ont le droit de s'exprimer en tant qu'électeur (sous aucune influence  )!!!!


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon un petit rafraîchissement pour les candidats et les électeurs afin de clôturer cette campagne courte mais dense  ?


On attend les r&#233;sultats pour sabrer le champagne au QG de Grug


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon un petit rafraîchissement pour les candidats et les électeurs afin de clôturer cette campagne courte mais dense ?


faut demander à roberto, c'est lui le roi des pauses rafraichissantes


----------



## benjamin (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Tu as toi m&#234;me edict&#233; la r&#232;gle un vote = un pseudo.
> 
> Vouloir modifier cette r&#232;gle &#224; la fin du scrutin et une magouille innommable, car si la r&#232;gle avait &#233;t&#233; differente, le deroulement de la partie aurait &#233;t&#233; fort different


Retrouvez cette r&#232;gle et parvenez &#224; un accord, que je ne perde pas mon temps.


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On attend les résultats pour sabrer le champagne au QG de Grug



Z'allez devoir attendre longtemps alors ...


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon un petit rafraîchissement pour les candidats et les électeurs afin de clôturer cette campagne courte mais dense  ?



Je dirais plutôt courte mais pathétique


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On attend les résultats pour sabrer le champagne au QG de Grug


 
Gardez m'en un peu.. je suis obligée de rester dans l'anti-chambre aujourd'hui !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *LE BUT DU JEU*
> 
> [...]*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*
> 
> ...



Cher benjamin, voici un extrait des derni&#232;res R&#234;gles &#233;dit&#233;es, et donc valable a ce jour.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.

c'est dans la regle edict&#233;e en premiere page


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Retrouvez cette r&#232;gle et parvenez &#224; un accord, que je ne perde pas mon temps.


 Il n'y a pas de r&#232;gle &#233;crite l&#224;-dessus. Nous nous r&#233;ferrons aux r&#232;gles des forums.
J'ai personnellement plusieurs multipseudos qui ont &#233;t&#233; bannis, et je trouve &#231;a tout a fait normal, m&#234;me si j'ai les boules.
Les multi-pseudos ne peuvent voter parce qu'ils doivent &#234;tre bannis des forums, un point c'est tout.
Je propose donc que, s'il s'av&#232;re qu'avec les outils dont Benjamin dispose, plusieurs votes doivent &#234;tre invalid&#233;s, qu'ils le  soient.
Je considererais comme parfaitement inique que certains d'entre nous puissent utiliser plusieurs pseudos pour participer &#224; ce fil, y compris en l'assumant publiquement, alors que j'ai fait personnellement et &#224; plusieurs reprises les frais du hack de Benjamin pour utilisation de multi-pseudos dans le reste des forums.


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead le 24/07 à 18h56 #1719 a dit:
			
		

> Un pseudo - un vote.
> 
> Si les modos et admins n'ont pas fait le ménage, tant pis...
> 
> ...


mais ça n'a pas été réformé donc ...


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On attend les résultats pour sabrer le champagne au QG de Grug




On pourra prendre un bain de bulles, je suis prête à plonger...   fait une chaleur de dingo..  :mouais:


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Je ne compte pas, si je suis élu trahir l'esprit du jeu, mais, au contraire le renforcer en utilisant des points de règles peu usités jusqu'ici portant sur les *alliances* et les labels des candidats


 
On n'avait pas dit qu'on se mariait tout de suite si ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Retrouvez cette r&#232;gle et parvenez &#224; un accord, que je ne perde pas mon temps.



J'avais pos&#233; la question et Rezba ex-cleanissime avait l&#233;gif&#233;r&#233; en son temps : il ne peut y avoir qu'un vote par adresse ip. Je ne pense pas que la r&#232;gle ait chang&#233; depuis.

PS : doublement toast&#233;e par Sa propret&#233; et par Ma&#239;wen


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais posé la question et Rezba ex-cleanissime avait légiféré en son temps : il ne peut y avoir qu'un vote par adresse ip. Je ne pense pas que la règle ait changé depuis.
> 
> PS : Toastée par Sa propreté



sauf que dans la même IP il peut y avoir plusieurs fans de macgé inscrit et donc poster avec la même IP...


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2006)

C'est une question de vie ou de mort !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Un pseudo - un vote.
> 
> Si les modos et admins n'ont pas fait le ménage, tant pis...
> 
> ...




wala le post de PonkHead !


----------



## dool (27 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf que dans la même IP il peut y avoir plusieurs fans de macgé inscrit et donc poster avec la même IP...



C'est kesssske je dis ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Ne cherchez pas, autour du candidat Grug, une arm&#233;e de juristes, d'avocats, de l&#233;gistes, de m&#233;decins l&#233;gistes, de plombier zingueurs, de charcutiers traiteurs sont la pour veiller au grain afin que des magouilles post &#233;lectorales ne puissent avoir lieu.

Merci de bien vouloir donc proc&#233;der au d&#233;pouillement ainsi qu'&#224; la publication des r&#233;sultats.


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf que dans la même IP il peut y avoir plusieurs fans de macgé inscrit et donc poster avec la même IP...



Le hack avec lequel benjamin m'a zappé plusieurs pseudos est très bien fait sur ce point. Joanes et moi partageons de nombreuses IP en commun, et il a su  faire la différence.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour.

Puisqu'il faut trancher, tranchons.

J'ai attentivement regardé la liste des votants pour Grug. Je ne suis ni modo ni admin, mais même en prenant l'hypothèse "au pire" (à savoir : tous ceux que je ne connais pas ou peu sont des multi-pseudo), le résultat est le même.

*Grug est le nouveau maître du chateau*​
Il n'est donc pas utile que benjamin passe du temps sur la liste.

A titre personnel, je déplore l'utilisation des multi-pseudos - j'en possède, mais ils sont dormants et n'ont jamais voté ici.

Donc :

Grug : 34 voix
TibomonG4 : 15 voix - ce qui fait d'elle le leader de l'opposition
PonkHead : 9 voix
tirhum : 1 voix
supermoquette : 1 voix
odré : 1 voix
rezba : 2 voix

Détail des votes et tableau des points mis à jour dès que possible.


*Au revoir, comme disait l'autre*​


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Puisqu'il faut trancher, tranchons.
> 
> ...



Votez GRUG


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Boum Boum Boum



 RAPPELLE, IL Y A EU UNE BOMBE !!! 

Je m'explique un terroriste n'as pas à suivre les lois ! 

Mais quand en plus elles sont avec lui ...

Revenons donc , je vous prie, à la question du terroriste.
Cette règle, votée et appliquée une fois, a été proclamée inopérante sur ce tour, alors que les conditions étaient réunies pour ce faire, et que la constitution du Château n'a pas été modifiée sur ce point.

Je m'explique.
A chaque tour, sont candidats ceux qui se déclarent, et ceux qui ont des points, sauf s'ils déclinent expréssément la candidature.
Lorsque Joanes a été terroriste désèspéré, il le fut pparce qu'il était le seul à n'avoir obtenu qu'un seul suffrage.
Or, plusieurs candidats naturels ou déclarés n'en avaient reçus aucun.
L'interprétation de la règle telle qu'elle semble prévaloir sur ce tour aboutit donc de fait à la nullité de ce rôle.
Or une règle ne peut être écrite pour ne pas s'appliquer. On est pas en chiraquie.
J'étais donc sur ce tour en position de voter avec la bombe, et je l'ai fait, à 15h59.
Les votes précédents sont donc annulés.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waow.


Quoi elle se touche les seins en lisant Kant cte fois ?


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> RAPPELLE, IL Y A EU UNE BOMBE !!!
> 
> Je m'explique un terroriste n'as pas à suivre les lois !
> 
> ...




Ah ouais !


Et en plus, il écrit bien, cet anarchiste !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Puisqu'il faut trancher, tranchons.
> 
> ...



Félicitation Grug !


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais !
> 
> 
> Et en plus, il écrit bien, cet anarchiste !



Bah y a pas que des beaux parleurs et des hommes (femmes) de paille sur ce fil !


----------



## benjamin (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Donc :
> 
> Grug : 34 voix
> TibomonG4 : 15 voix - ce qui fait d'elle le leader de l'opposition
> ...



Par une rapide déduction, sous réserve de trahison multi-pseudo, retirez au moins onze voix à Grug et une à TibomonG4.
Paisible continuation.


----------



## dool (27 Juillet 2006)

Belle victoire !!!! :love:

Bon c'est par où les festivités maître ?!


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai attentivement regardé la liste des votants pour Grug. Je ne suis ni modo ni admin, mais même en prenant l'hypothèse "au pire" (à savoir : tous ceux que je ne connais pas ou peu sont des multi-pseudo), le résultat est le même.
> 
> *Grug est le nouveau maître du chateau*​


* Mon cul la balayette.
Vu les arguments déployés par l'anarchiste, il va falloir faire le décompte des points après la bombe, si bombe il y a réellement eu.
Ou alors, c'est plus la peine de jouer, si aucune règle n'est respectée.
Je veux bien jouer, perdre ou gagner. Mais sans tricher, sinon cela n'a aucun intérêt.
Sur ce, salut.
* 



Edit : 


			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Par une rapide déduction, sous réserve de trahison multi-pseudo, retirez au moins onze voix à Grug et une à TibomonG4.
> Paisible continuation.


1 tiers de bourrage des urnes !!!! C'est encore pire que je ne le pensais.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> * Mon cul la balayette.
> Vu les arguments déployés par l'anarchiste, il va falloir faire le décompte des points après la bombe, si bombe il y a réellement lu.
> Ou alors, c'est plus la peine de jouer, si plus aucune règle n'est respectée.
> Je veux bien jouer, perdre ou gagner. Mais sans tricher, sinon cela n'a aucun intérêt.
> ...


Accommoder les règles comme bon te semble, tu n'appelles pas ça tricher en revanche ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> * Mon cul la balayette.
> Vu les arguments d&#233;ploy&#233;s par l'anarchiste, il va falloir faire le d&#233;compte des points apr&#232;s la bombe, si bombe il y a r&#233;ellement eu.
> Ou alors, c'est plus la peine de jouer, si plus aucune r&#232;gle n'est respect&#233;e.
> Je veux bien jouer, perdre ou gagner. Mais sans tricher, sinon cela n'a aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.
> ...


  100% d'accord avec &#231;a.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Ouais ben trop tard pour moi j'ai ouvert la bouteille


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Accommoder les r&#232;gles comme bon te semble, tu n'appelles pas &#231;a tricher en revanche ?


Je n'accommode rien, c'est un fait et ce, d&#232;s le second tour ! 



edit : Il y a des &#233;venements que m&#234;me un dictateur ne peut emp&#234;cher !  Cela devrait vous donner un peu d'espoir ...


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Accommoder les règles comme bon te semble, tu n'appelles pas ça tricher en revanche ?



Comme bon me semble ? Et quand ai-je fait ça, je te prie ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> RAPPELLE, IL Y A EU UNE BOMBE !!!
> 
> Je m'explique un terroriste n'as pas à suivre les lois !
> 
> ...


Y&B a envoyé son vote à 15h59m30s, comme il le dit.

La question du terroriste a été débattue et, me semble-t-il résolue sur ce tour, mais j'admet que les règles sont floues sur le sujet et qu'effectivement, joanes a été désigné terroriste sur ton interprétation des règles.

Alors ?
Que faisons-nous ?

Mon règne vient de s'achever, dans le bruit et la fureur, je ne peux trancher (car si j'accepte le vote de la bombe, je renie mes décisions du tour, si je le refuse, je renie la bombe de joanes qui m'a porté au pouvoir).

Je ne peux que vous apporter une information.
Il y a eu un vote après la "bombe"...
Le mien.

Nous avons donc deux maîtres du chateau :
Grug ou... (suspense)... TibomonG4 !

Je vous laisse vous démerder avec ça.

*ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!!!!*​


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

Il faut donc recompter.

*PUNKS NOT DEAD*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Je n'accommode rien, c'est un fait et ce, dès le second tour !



Dans ce cas, demandons à Ponk qui a des voix après ton boum !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Macg&#233;enne, macg&#233;enne, 

 il est 16h45, alors passe &#224; la place de la Palud s'il te plait, que je te mate depuis la terrassse


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

Hé bien c'est pas joli-joli, tout ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, demandons à Ponk qui a des voix après ton boum !


Regardes un tout petit peu plus haut...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

Il y a eu d&#233;bat sur l'existence ou non d'un terroriste il y a quelques pages, la r&#233;ponse fut : non sur ce tour ci.

Il y a eu d&#233;bat post cl&#244;ture des votes sur la validit&#233; des votes provenant de la m&#234;me adresse IP (j'insiste bien sur cet aspect de la chose), il a &#233;t&#233; revu dans les posts pr&#233;c&#232;dent que la r&#234;gle stipulait 1 posteur - 1 vote.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu débat sur l'existence ou non d'un terroriste il y a quelques pages, la réponse fut : non sur ce tour ci.
> 
> Il y a eu débat post clôture des votes sur la validité des votes provenant de la même adresse IP (j'insiste bien sur cet aspect de la chose), il a été revu dans les posts précèdent que la rêgle stipulait 1 posteur - 1 vote.


Ah, juste comme ça, pour en causer.
Dans mes pouvoirs d'exécuteur, il y avait le droit de changer un vote.

Tu as donc voté pour moi.

Heureux ?


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2006)

m'est &#233;gal 

Moi je reste joueur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Regardes un tout petit peu plus haut...



Désolée, je viens de lire  Merci


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

Le terroriste n'a par définition de comptes à rendre à personne et à aucun règlement. 
Il frappe et repand la misère comme bon lui semble, ce qui est le cas ici.
 Donc si acte terroriste il y a, le comptabiliser il faut.

Ce qui me semble moins clair c'est pquoi YB est-il LE terroriste?


----------



## ItomPomme (27 Juillet 2006)

Maintenant c'est quoi la suite ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Par une rapide déduction, sous réserve de trahison multi-pseudo, retirez au moins onze voix à Grug et une à TibomonG4.
> Paisible continuation.


Et ben p*tain, c'est du propre.


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Y&B a envoy&#233; son vote &#224; 15h59m30s, comme il le dit.
> 
> La question du terroriste a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;battue et, me semble-t-il r&#233;solue sur ce tour, mais j'admet que les r&#232;gles sont floues sur le sujet et qu'effectivement, joanes a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;sign&#233; terroriste sur ton interpr&#233;tation des r&#232;gles.
> 
> ...


Ben en cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, c'est le chambellan qui tranche non ? 

Par contre, t'es s&#251;r qu'il y a pas eu d'autres votes apr&#232;s 15h59mn30s ?

edit : reste &#224; savoir si le vote pour Grug ne fait pas parti des fameux pseudo ...


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

chuis dèg ... ma merdassebox a bugué a 15h45 ... j'ai pas voté ... 
Bon c'est par ou les bulles ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Ben en cas d'égalité, c'est le chambellan qui tranche non ?
> 
> Par contre, t'es sûr qu'il y a pas eu d'autres votes après 15h59mn30s ?


Certain,
rezba arrive avant toi - de peu, mais avant.

Et le chambellan tranche en cas d'égalité aux points, pas en cas de double élection.

Et puis : 
*ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!*​J'aime bien.


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu d&#233;bat sur l'existence ou non d'un terroriste il y a quelques pages, la r&#233;ponse fut : non sur ce tour ci.





> Il y a eu d&#233;bat post cl&#244;ture des votes sur la validit&#233; des votes provenant de la m&#234;me adresse IP (j'insiste bien sur cet aspect de la chose), il a &#233;t&#233; revu dans les posts pr&#233;c&#232;dent que la r&#234;gle stipulait 1 posteur - 1 vote.



Mes ch&#233;ris.

Je vous aime bien et j'adore ce jeu. On s'est fait chi&#233; &#224; en produire des r&#232;gles et &#224; en permettre le changement, une fois un ma&#238;tre &#233;lu.
Mais en l'occurence, ce changement doit &#234;tre valid&#233; selon les formes des r&#232;gles, ou alors  il n'y a plus de jeu.
Vous avez choisi d'invalider la r&#232;gle du terroriste, sans faire de modifications des textes.
C'est votre choix, mais c'est un autre jeu. En tout cas ce n'est pas comme &#231;a que je joue, et c'est pour cette raison que  je n'ai pas particip&#233; &#224; ce tour.

Apr&#232;s, la question des multi-pseudos est encore plus incroyable &#224; lire. On va faire quoi, multiplier les inscriptions pour cr&#233;er des majorit&#233;s ? Qu'est-ce qui va se passer &#224; l'avenir ? Vous y avez r&#233;fl&#233;chi ? *Vous voulez un jeu jouable et durable ou l&#224; n'est pas la question ?*
La  seule chose de belle sur ce tour est que d'autres joueurs nous aient rejoints, et que grug soit arriv&#233; &#224; mobiliser plus d'une vingtaine de voix r&#233;elles.
Le reste - y compris le maniement extr&#234;mement d&#233;plac&#233; d'un humour bas&#233; sur des arguments d'autorit&#233; non seulement vains, mais totalement contraires &#224; l'esprit du jeu, qui veut que le ch&#226;teau soit un sanctuaire - ne m'ont pas convaincu de la p&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; possible sur ces bases. Mais je ne doute pas que vous saurez vous amuser quelques temps.






			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Certain,
> rezba arrive avant toi - de peu, mais avant.



J'esp&#232;re bien, c'&#233;tait voulu comme &#231;a.


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Certain,
> rezba arrive avant toi - de peu, mais avant.
> 
> Et le chambellan tranche en cas d'égalité aux points, pas en cas de double élection.
> ...


Mais logiquement comment prouver que tel vote est arrivé avant ou après 15h59mn30s ?

Du coup, tout vote fournis à 15h59mn doit être annulé et comme à 16h00, le scrutin est clôt, je ne vois pas comment il peut y avoir des votes valables sur ce tour !!!

*THIS IS THE ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!         YES IT IS !!!*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne analyse mon Rérez.
> Bon, on repart avec Grug ?


Non, avec Tibo.


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, avec Tibo.



Non, avec personne


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Mais logiquement comment prouver que tel vote est arrivé avant ou après 15h59mn30s ?
> 
> Du coup, tout vote fournis à 15h59mn doit être annulé et comme à 16h00, le scrutin est clôt, je ne vois pas comment il peut y avoir des votes valables sur ce tour !!!
> 
> *THIS IS THE ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!         YES IT IS !!!*​


Parce que, mon chéri (tiens, on dirait rezba), mon vote à moi étant dans ma tête, il arrive le dernier - je peux aller jusqu'au milliardième de seconde si tu veux.


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

Election totalement à revoir, vu la magouille qui semble être la règle de l'élu. Il semble même necessaire de lui oter ses droits civiques pour un bon moment (et donc de le rendre inélligible) si vous voulez que ce jeu ait un sens...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Election totalement à revoir, vu la magouille qui semble être la règle de l'élu. Il semble même necessaire de lui oter ses droits civiques pour un bon moment (et donc de le rendre inélligible) si vous voulez que ce jeu ait un sens...


A qui parles-tu?


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

pour rappel



> *LE BUT DU JEU*
> 
> Le *Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau* est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
> Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
> ...


----------



## philire (27 Juillet 2006)

*sabrons !!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Et en plus maintenant il y a 15 terroristes, trois ou aucun


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Mes chers concitoyens, mes ch&#232;res concitoyennes,

Le tour de scrutin qui vient de s&#8217;achever et un moment sombre de l&#8217;histoire r&#233;cente du ch&#226;teau. Comme notre Rezba vient de le rappeler, le non respect des r&#232;gles du jeu ainsi que la mise en &#339;uvre d&#8217;arguments d&#233;plac&#233;s au cours de la campagne ont mis en p&#233;ril le bon fonctionnement de ce jeu. Je suis bien certain qu&#8217;aucun d&#8217;entre nous ne souhaite cela. 

C&#8217;est la raison pour laquelle, je vous propose que l&#8217;on reparte d&#8217;un bon pied. Il n&#8217;est bien entendu nullement question d&#8217;annuler les scores d&#8217;avant-scrutin. Mais je pense qu&#8217;il est possible, mais surtout souhaitable, que l&#8217;on reparte dans un tour de scrutin en l&#8217;absence du r&#232;gne effectif de l&#8217;un d&#8217;entre-nous. C&#8217;est &#233;galement l&#8217;occasion de tenter l&#8217;exp&#233;rience communautaire, qui ne manquera de plaire &#224; ceux et celles qui ont connu la p&#233;riode faste des 60&#8217;s ou ceux et celles qui les envient. Ainsi, nous pourrons discuter ensemble et dans le calme des r&#232;gles qui viennent de faire d&#233;bat (je pense &#224; la r&#232;gle du terroriste, non pas celle des doubles pseudos puisque sans int&#233;r&#234;t). 

Solidairement, 

Ed_the_Head.


----------



## Leodium (27 Juillet 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Par une rapide d&#233;duction, sous r&#233;serve de trahison multi-pseudo, retirez au moins onze voix &#224; Grug et une &#224; TibomonG4.
> Paisible continuation.


Bonjour,

s'il s'agit de moi concernant la voix suspecte pour TibomonG4, je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser qu'effectivement j'ai utilis&#233; l'ip de Michel (alias Nobody) puisque j'&#233;tais chez lui.

Mais je suis une vraie personne et pas un clone de Michel.

Bien s&#251;r, j'ai vot&#233; selon les d&#233;sirs de mon ami mais est-ce interdit?

Bonne soir&#233;e,

Boris


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

J'avais plut&#244;t pari&#233; sur le vote de c&#233;mamobylette. 

Roberto, envoie la marquisette ! :love:


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Mais logiquement comment prouver que tel vote est arrivé avant ou après 15h59mn30s ?
> 
> Du coup, tout vote fournis à 15h59mn doit être annulé et comme à 16h00, le scrutin est clôt, je ne vois pas comment il peut y avoir des votes valables sur ce tour !!!
> 
> *THIS IS THE ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!         YES IT IS !!!*​



Remarque, supposons que chaque terroriste et c'est son droit à ce jour, pose la bombe à l'ultime minute. Il se passe quoi ? Y'aura jamais d'élu ?
Ça veut dire aussi, que pour participer il faut, comme bcp d'entre nous certes, pouvoir être connecté ici, à l'heure ultime du scrutin.
Bref, faudrait peut-être prévoir d'aménager cette partie du règlement non ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> * Mon cul la balayette.
> Vu les arguments déployés par l'anarchiste, il va falloir faire le décompte des points après la bombe, si bombe il y a réellement eu.
> Ou alors, c'est plus la peine de jouer, si aucune règle n'est respectée.
> Je veux bien jouer, perdre ou gagner. Mais sans tricher, sinon cela n'a aucun intérêt.
> ...




Whaa! L'autre qui s'la joue genre vierge effarouchée! Mouarf! :bebe::love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> *sabrons !!*


 c'est moi qui dis &#231;a habituellement...... 


			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus maintenant il y a 15 terroristes, trois ou aucun


 3... nan ?!..... 

* bon.... sans rire...
si on mettait les choses &#224; plat ?!..... 
il faut un ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau soit, donc : avec ou sans terroriste Grug reste en lice....

- soit on demande &#224; Grug de modifier les textes pour emp&#234;cher de futurs quiproquos....

- soit on demande &#224; Grug et Tibo de n&#233;gocier, de s'entendre et de toute fa&#231;on, r&#233;ecrire les textes pour emp&#234;cher de futurs quiproquos....

- soit comme des grands, on se prend par la main et on d&#233;cide de r&#233;&#233;crire les textes en ouvrant un fil, juste pour &#231;a !! on le ferme apr&#232;s...
un fil ou chacun de celui qui veut d&#233;pose une mouture du texte....* 


la solution n&#176; 2 serait la plus sage &#224; (mon strict et enti&#232;rement subjectif) avis......


ATTENTION : quand je parle de textes : c'est uniquement celui sur le r&#244;le du terroriste !!!!!..... 


P.S : la solution de Ed est s&#233;duisante, mais difficilement r&#233;alisable....


----------



## Nobody (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez que ce jeu ait un sens...



Qui a jamais voulu ça????

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

*ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!*​

Yeah
Yeah
Yeah


C'est bien difficile,
mais c'est bien plus beau
que d'êt' maît' du chateau !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, supposons que chaque terroriste et c'est son droit à ce jour, pose la bombe à l'ultime minute. Il se passe quoi ? Y'aura jamais d'élu ?
> Ça veut dire aussi, que pour participer il faut, comme bcp d'entre nous certes, pouvoir être connecté ici, à l'heure ultime du scrutin.
> Bref, faudrait peut-être prévoir d'aménager cette partie du règlement non ?


 
Tout a fait d'accord  

Les délais des campagnes pourraient être prévus à l'avance ainsi que les heures de vote (sauf si le chambellan il peut pas ...). Quand c'est une semaine c'est trop long à mon goût mais un jour c'est trop court ....  (je parle des campagnes électorales, il faut que je précise parce que c'est l'été, quelle chaleur !).

Et puis si de nouveaux rôles se mettent en place, un deuxième larron pourrait vérifier les urnes sur demande, il pourrait être prévu un vrai débat avec animateur ect .....


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, supposons que chaque terroriste et c'est son droit &#224; ce jour, pose la bombe &#224; l'ultime minute. Il se passe quoi ? Y'aura jamais d'&#233;lu ?
> &#199;a veut dire aussi, que pour participer il faut, comme bcp d'entre nous certes, pouvoir &#234;tre connect&#233; ici, &#224; l'heure ultime du scrutin.
> Bref, faudrait peut-&#234;tre pr&#233;voir d'am&#233;nager cette partie du r&#232;glement non ?



Historiquement, les terroristes anarchistes, comme celui qui est format&#233; dans le r&#244;le, ont &#233;t&#233; les alli&#233;s objectifs :
- des r&#233;gimes autoritaires,
- des putchistes de l'autre rive
- plus rarement des r&#233;volutionnaires tr&#232;s organis&#233;s.

Celui-ci &#233;tait clairement un fouteur de bordel sans conscience. Puisqu'il favorisait quoi qu'il en soit le maitre du chateau, ou plut&#244;t le chambellan (qui ne s'envoie pas de mp &#224; lui-m&#234;me).
Le putch auquel  tu as particip&#233; &#233;tait diff&#233;rent. Il &#233;tait programm&#233; pour une prise de pouvoir.

L'essentiel est d'&#233;viter l'appparition d'un terroriste. C'est le pouvoir du  chambellan et de l'ex&#233;cuteur, qui annulent ou tournent les votes. Ils peuvent d&#233;cider de s'en foutre, et de ne s'int&#233;resser qu'aux gros bataillons, ou au contraire de favoriser les faiseurs de chaos. Mais il n'y a pas besoin de regles suppl&#233;mentaires pour le terroriste.
Sur ce tour, y&b est terroriste parce que j'ai chang&#233; un vote. Sur le tour d'avant, c'&#233;tait le m&#234;me cas. Et sur le tour encore avant, tout avait &#233;t&#233; fait pour qu'il n'y en ait pas.
Son existence est donc parfaitemment maitrisable par les trio ex&#233;cutif.



En passant, Joanes n'avait pas le droit de vote sur le tour qui vient de s'achever.


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

Selon Ponk qui a voté après la bombe, c'est Tibomon qui aurait gagné ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mes chers concitoyens, mes chères concitoyennes,
> 
> Le tour de scrutin qui vient de sachever et un moment sombre de lhistoire récente du château. Comme notre Rezba vient de le rappeler, le non respect des règles du jeu ainsi que la mise en uvre darguments déplacés au cours de la campagne ont mis en péril le bon fonctionnement de ce jeu. Je suis bien certain quaucun dentre nous ne souhaite cela.
> 
> ...



Même si je comprends la volonté de calmer les débats   je ne suis pas de ton avis, pour la simple raison que ceci ouvre la porte à une question : faudra-t-il remettre en cause les régles à chaque fois que quelqu'un les enfreindra ?


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *- soit comme des grands, on se prend par la main et on décide de réécrire les textes en ouvrant un fil, juste pour ça !! on le ferme après...
> un fil ou chacun de celui qui veut dépose une mouture du texte....*
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi ne pas ouvrir un sujet sur le coït des schtroumpfs pendant que tu y es ?

Le premier qui s'y colle  en commencant la multiplication des threads sur le jeu aura une surprise !


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

kof kof kof


> *Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*
> C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes. *En cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour*.
> *Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 1 points, mais annule les 5 derniers votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe*. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
> Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne peut &#234;tre candidat le tour d'apr&#232;s. Il ne peut non plus &#234;tre chambellan les deux tours suivants.


----------



## Patamach (27 Juillet 2006)

Et le détail des votes?



C'est pour quand?


----------



## philire (27 Juillet 2006)

Pour l'heure, il n'est pas question de remettre en cause la belle victoire de TIBO.
Pour la suite...

...c'est simple.

C'est une bombe à retardement.
Elle explose 3 heures plus tard.
Il faut donc se dépêcher de voter.
Les personnes votant après l'explosion voient leur vote désintégré.
Et celles changeant leur vote après l'explosion, ça sera pour le prochain coup !
​


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

_Bon, je ferme seulement 15 minutes le temps que chacun lise toutes les r&#232;gles page 1, RDV &#224; 18 heures_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Même si je comprends la volonté de calmer les débats   je ne suis pas de ton avis, pour la simple raison que ceci ouvre la porte à une question : faudra-t-il remettre en cause les régles à chaque fois que quelqu'un les enfreindra ?



Bien sûr que non, mais la sanction n'est pas prévu par les règles du jeu pour le problème que l'on vient de rencontrer. Il faut donc en discuter.



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour quelle raison? Je suis certain que nous sommes capables de fêter comme il se doit l'avènement d'une nouvelle communauté puis, dans les brûmes de l'aube naissante de discuter de la suite de nos aventures.


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

*En cas d'égalité, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour*. si c'est le cas, le tour d'avant doit être annulé et celui-ci aussi par la même occasion. 

*Il peut choisir denvoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 1 points, mais annule les 5 derniers votes reçus par le Chambellan avant la bombe  *C'est une modif apporté par Ponk, donc valable pour le tour suivant ! (si il y en a un :rateau. Pour ce tour ci, les anciennes règles était donc encore en vigueur.


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

Ce jeu est une saloperie née dans les limbes de tordus du bulbe.
Il  vise à reproduire des séquences historiques.
Celles que nous venons de voir ressemble au coup d'état raté des militaires espagnols, en 1981.
Il y a une vraie majorité qui s'est dégagée de la campagne, réunissant 25 posteurs sur 45 votants, grosso modo.
Cette majorité doit gérer la crise politique. Et faire vivre le jeu. Si elle ne le fait pas, le château tombe dans l'anarchie ou le despotisme.

A elle d'inventer le scénario de sortie de crise.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Personne n'a envie de se balader dans le chateau &#224; poil sous des peaux de b&#234;tes en fumant de l'encens et en distillant de l'alcool de poire? Bon, tant pis. 






_Edit : Rezba, je pensais sinc&#232;rement &#224; un jeu. Je n'ai pas imagin&#233; une seconde qu'il s'agissait de reproduire des s&#233;quences historiques. Bien jou&#233;. Ceci dit, mon id&#233;e de communaut&#233; n'est pas con. On peut faire comme &#224; Mandragon dans le pays basque espagnol. _


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a envie de se balader dans le chateau à poil sous des peaux de bêtes en fumant de l'encens et en distillant de l'alcool de poire? Bon, tant pis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bah s'il faut se dévouer. J'ai toujours eu un grand sens du sacrifice 




Ah merde, j'y connais rien en histoire. bon faut que j'aille jouer ailleurs alors ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne analyse mon Rérez.
> Bon, on repart avec Grug ?





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, avec Tibo.





*Chassez la panthère...*

*Elle revient au galop*!... 



 

La seule candidate
Qui retombe toujours sur ses pattes
C'est *TibomonG4!*





​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

*Pour Grug : 25 *
teo
Nephou
fab'fab
WebOlivier
Roberto Vendez - annul&#233; par le chambellan
macelene
gjouvenat
bladrak
DocEvil
*
guytantakul
Grug
alem
PATOCHMAN - annul&#233; par le chambellan
supermoquette
talchan
Bouche dor&#233;e
MacTosh
ashram girls
Grug2
Grugette
katelijn
*
slug
tirhum
Captain_x
*
dool
*
-lepurfilsdelasagesse-
*
mado
*

(* : votes de multi-pseudos annul&#233;s et non divulgu&#233;s &#224; leur demande)

*Pour PonkHead : 10*
Ed-the-Head
Naas
patamach
jpmiss
G2LOQ
Momo-du-56
Mobyduck
quetzalk
elisnice
Bassman (initialement pour Grug - vote chang&#233; par l'ex&#233;cuteur)

*Pour TibomonG4 : 7*
TibomonG4
Human-Fly
lemmy
Nobody
MacMarco
leodium
philire
joanes - annul&#233; car n'ayant pas le droit de vote (terroriste du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent)

*Pour tirhum : 1*
bobbynountchak

*Pour supermoquette : 1*
paradise

*Pour odr&#233; : 1*
odr&#233;

*Pour rezba : 1*
rezba


----------



## y&b (27 Juillet 2006)

Les plus interessant ne sont-ils pas ceux d'après ?


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce jeu est une saloperie née dans les limbes de tordus du bulbe.
> Il  vise à reproduire des séquences historiques.
> Celles que nous venons de voir ressemble au coup d'état raté des militaires espagnols, en 1981.
> Il y a une vraie majorité qui s'est dégagée de la campagne, réunissant 25 posteurs sur 45 votants, grosso modo.
> ...



Eh oui ... l'est ou la tête qui pense ... pas au bord de la piscine ... j'en viens ?


----------



## rezba (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Edit : Rezba, je pensais sincèrement à un jeu. Je n'ai pas imaginé une seconde qu'il s'agissait de reproduire des séquences historiques. Bien joué. Ceci dit, mon idée de communauté n'est pas con. On peut faire comme à Mandragon dans le pays basque espagnol. _



Je crois que PonkHead et moi aussi, on pense sincèrement à un jeu. La politique et les élections, ce sont aussi des jeux. Tout jeu qui mime ou caricature une lutte "démocratique" pour le pouvoir va drainer avec lui des moments qui ont été reproduits dans la réalité.
La crise politique, ça fait forcément partie d'un tel jeu. Avec plein de variantes. Et un tel jeu, ça sert aussi à comprendre ce genre de séquences. C'est pour ça que les règles permettent d'explorer beaucoup de combinaisons.
Parce qu'un tel jeu, s'il est trop simple, ne ressemble qu'à une foire d'empoigne, ou à une sucession de barnums.
Dans l'histoire des démocraties, les coups d'état sont loin d'avoir toujours triomphé, même quand ils exploitaient des failles de la démocratie.
Là, c'est PonkHead dans son rôle de dictateur qui a créé une faille, dans laquelle la crise s'engouffre. Donc le camp majoritaire, celui qui gagne la joute démocratique, doit pouvoir s'en tirer, et exploiter la faille de la dictature.
Le pouvoir a horreur du vide.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

*Pour TibomonG4 : 7*
PonkHead le maître du chateau (3 voix)
PonkHead le chambellan (2 voix)
PonkHead l'exécuteur (2 voix)


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *(Liste des résultats détaillées avant la bombe.)*


  Dans ce cas, Grug aurait été élu Maître du Château, et tu serais devenu leader de l'opposition après avoir été maître du Château...


			
				PonkHead  a dit:
			
		

> *(résultats après explosion de la bombe)*
> *Pour TibomonG4 : 7*
> PonkHead le maître du chateau (3 voix)
> PonkHead le chambellan (2 voix)
> PonkHead l'exécuteur (2 voix)


 Mais là, il me semble extrêmement clair que les élections ont été gagnées par *ma panthère noire préférée*! 

 :love: 
  Gloire à la nouvelle maîtresse du Château! 


 Gloire à *Tibo*! 

:love: 
 

​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Va falloir faire quelque chose avec les colleurs d'affiches.


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Mais l&#224;, il me semble extr&#234;mement clair que les &#233;lections ont &#233;t&#233; gagn&#233;es par *ma panth&#232;re noire pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e*!


pas dans le coeur des &#233;lecteurs mon ami pas dans le coeur des &#233;lecteurs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, Grug aurait été élu Maître du Château, et tu serais devenu leader de l'opposition après avoir été maître du Château...


Pas tout à fait, j'aurais quand même voté pour Tibo, même sans la bombe - donc c'est elle qui aurait été leader de l'opposition, pas moi.

Je serais maître ou rien.
Là, c'est rien.
Mais moi, au moins, je ne me prendrais pas la porte dans la gueule en sortant.
Quand même.


----------



## joanes (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon alors poissecaille ou paterre


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Ce tour a &#233;t&#233; jou&#233; selon les r&#232;gles, la question du multipseudo &#233;tant dans les r&#232;gles, et le sort du terroriste d&#233;cid&#233; par le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau en place au d&#233;but de ce tour.
Je suis rentr&#233; dans ce jeu, aux r&#232;gles &#233;voluant de tour en tour, sur un tour o&#249; il n'y avait pas de terroriste et ai jou&#233; ce tour en cons&#233;quence.
Je trouve donc plut&#244;t mesquin et pas vraiment ludiques vos atermoiement de mauvais joueurs.

Clairement j'ai recueilli sur mon pseudo le maximum de voix, ai pass&#233; des alliances provoqu&#233; des revirements, fait douter mes adversaires, fait une campagne ludique, suis all&#233; chercher des &#233;lecteurs aux quatres coins du forum, et ne suis pas responsable de tous les propos.
J'ajoute qu'avec mon &#233;quipe de campagne, nous nous sommes bien amus&#233;s, et avons gagn&#233; ce tour d'une fa&#231;on magistrale qu'il sera dur de reproduire, m&#234;me en changeant les r&#232;gles  

Bref, j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu d&#233;mocratiquement, avec une tr&#232;s large majorit&#233;, et d&#233;clare :

1 : fid&#232;le &#224; mes promesses &#233;lectorales que [VeZoul] est d&#233;clar&#233;e capitale du royaume virtuel macg&#233;en.
2 : que notre ch&#226;teau est d&#233;sormais une r&#233;publique d&#233;mocratique.


Les r&#232;gles de ce jeu sont dans l'ensemble plut&#244;t bonnes et si on peut continuer ce fil dans un bon esprit je pense surtout faire &#233;voluer que les 2 aspects les plus contest&#233;s :

-plus de multipseudo (ce qui n&#233;cessitera la v&#233;rification d'un mod&#233;rateur [et une discussion pr&#233;alable avec lui afin de d&#233;terminer si c'est possible] avant chaque d&#233;pouillement)

-&#233;claircissement de la r&#232;gle du terroriste (comment est il d&#233;sign&#233; en cas d'&#233;galit&#233; ?, en faut il un &#224; chaque tour ? il annule quoi exactement ?) apr&#232;s discutions avec les posteurs qui le voudront bien et qui semblent bien ma&#238;triser les arcanes de ce jeu.

En cas de victoire j'avais d&#233;cid&#233; ceci afin de casser un peu le cot&#233; attaquant, d&#233;fendeur, bombe et lanc&#233; de d&#232;s :
Eclaircir la r&#232;gle du terroriste, ne pas me repr&#233;senter, et investir des candidats de la majorit&#233;, aspect des r&#232;gles peu usit&#233;, qui me paraissait int&#233;ressant &#224; jouer.

maintenant j'h&#233;site &#224; me repr&#233;senter (l'ivresse du pouvoir sans doute), de toutes fa&#231;ons cette d&#233;cision ne sera annonc&#233;e qu'&#224; l'amorce du prochain scrutin. 

Conscient de la responsabilit&#233; qui est la mienne, je nommerais prochainement un gouvernement de coh&#233;sion castellane charg&#233; du toilettage de cette constitution issue de l'incomp&#233;tence de la dictature pr&#233;c&#233;dente, et r&#233;partirai, apr&#232;s une large consultation les r&#244;les et fonctions &#224; pourvoir pour le bon fonctionnement de notre d&#233;mocratie.

Chers concitoyennes, chers concitoyens
bonne bourre.

Grug
Pr&#233;sident du conseil du ch&#226;teau, &#233;lu sous l'&#233;tiquette d&#233;mocrate cr&#233;tin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Quelqu'un n'a pas un peu de feu pour &#233;clairer la situation ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Moi, je dis.....
















*ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!*


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas dans le coeur des électeurs mon ami pas dans le coeur des électeurs


 Dans le coeur des électeur qui ont voté, ou revoté après explosion de la bombe, si, mon amie.


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dans le coeur des électeur qui ont voté, ou revoté après explosion de la bombe, si, mon amie.


dans le coeur d'1 électeur donc ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *ANARCHY IN THE CASTLE !!!*



Go !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans le coeur d'1 électeur donc ...



Maïwen, on a compris


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dans le coeur d'1 électeur donc ...


 Nous sommes *7 en tout*.


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes *7 en tout*.


hum oui  ... 


y'a moyen de proposer des stages de calcul aux militants ? 

mais bon comme on a compris


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Je tiens aussi &#224; feliciter la nouvelle chef de l'opposition, et espere que les debats seront constructifs lors de cette legislature.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais bon comme on a compris



Enfin, j'ai compris ce que tu dis parce que tu le dis avec une force et une conviction qui ne m'étonnent pas mais je n'ai toujours pas compris où nous en sommes d'après les régles


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ..
> élu sous l'étiquette démocrate crétin.



Ravie d'avoir fait partie de l'aventure.



Et pour boucler la boucle, enfin la mienne  faudra qu'on reparle du cumul vertical, j'suis pas trop pour


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens aussi à feliciter la nouvelle chef de l'opposition, et espere que les debats seront constructifs lors de cette legislature.


 Dis-moi ce que tu ne comprends pas, dans *ce post*.


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

les r&#232;gles en vigueur pour ce tour et JUSQU'AU PROCHAIN &#233;taient celles-ci :



> A l'aube de notre prochaine campagne officielle,
> qui s'ouvre ce jour &#224; douze heures pr&#233;cises,
> Moi, Rezba 1er, dit Le Bon,  Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau,
> proclame les nouvelles r&#232;gles, au vu de l'exercice du pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.​
> ...


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

Il semble que ce soit la "l&#233;gitimit&#233;" (&#233;trange &#224; dire non ?) du terroriste, c'est &#224; dire l'appr&#233;ciation de la r&#232;gle sur sa "d&#233;signation" qui pose probl&#232;me non ?
Un vote avant la bombe est il un vote ?

edit : mouais pas clair quand je me relis


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ce tour a été joué selon les règles, la question du multipseudo étant dans les règles, et le sort du terroriste décidé par le maître du château en place au début de ce tour.
> Je suis rentré dans ce jeu, aux règles évoluant de tour en tour, sur un tour où il n'y avait pas de terroriste et ai joué ce tour en conséquence.
> Je trouve donc plutôt mesquin et pas vraiment ludiques vos atermoiement de mauvais joueurs.



Il me semble que c'est moins une question d'atermoiement de mauvais joueurs (vu que ce sont les législateurs qui discutent) que de compréhension des règles qui régissent le jeu.  

(mode Tibo candidate de l'opposition sociale on) Je vois que tu prends le pouvoir sans savoir si tu es réellement élu selon les règles ?! Et en plus en ayant multiplié les doubles pseudo pour t'asseoir sur un trône. Jolie mentalité  Je comprends mieux les régles de notre société pourrie dans laquelle c'est le plus magouilleur qui a le dernier mot ! (mode Tibo candidate de l'opposition sociale off)



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens aussi à feliciter la nouvelle chef de l'opposition, et espere que les debats seront constructifs lors de cette legislature.



Merci je vais me le faire tatouer sur le front entre les deux yeux ! :rateau: Visez bien !


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

le flou viens du ma&#238;tre ayant proclam&#233; &#8220;pas de terroriste pour ce tour&#8221; mais les nouvelles r&#232;gles se mettent normalement en place apr&#232;s les &#233;lections selon le cycle mis en place

nominations > discussion des projets l&#233;gislatifs (un par membre du conseil du m&#234;me nom) > promulgation des nouvelles r&#232;gles > ouverture du scrutin du prochain tour et campagne > votes > proclamation des r&#233;sultats  > parution des nouvelles r&#232;gles au journal officiel (page 1, contribution 1)


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi ce que tu ne comprends pas, dans *ce post*.


Dej&#224; l'objet et l'interet de ton post. 

Note : penser &#224; presenter au conseil legislatif une proposition de case prison qui annulerait la participation d'un floudeur incomprhensible


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Quel bordel !


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le flou viens du ma&#238;tre ayant proclam&#233; &#8220;pas de terroriste pour ce tour&#8221; mais les nouvelles r&#232;gles se mettent normalement en place apr&#232;s les &#233;lections selon le cycle mis en place
> 
> nominations > discussion des projets l&#233;gislatifs (un par membre du conseil du m&#234;me nom) > promulgation des nouvelles r&#232;gles > ouverture du scrutin du prochain tour et campagne > votes > proclamation des r&#233;sultats  > parution des nouvelles r&#232;gles au journal officiel (page 1, contribution 1)


pas sur de bien comprendre un point : tu veux dire que la revision de la constitution que je pense faire adopter (en respectant les regles : nominations > discussion des projets l&#233;gislatifs (un par membre du conseil du m&#234;me nom) > promulgation des nouvelles r&#232;gles) ne s'appliqueront (car paraitont au journal officiel) qu'apr&#232;s ma r&#233;&#233;lection (ouverture du scrutin du prochain tour et campagne > votes > proclamation des r&#233;sultats >)
et que donc pour la prochaine election s'appliquera la constitution pourave du dictateur dechu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Dejà l'objet et l'interet de ton post.
> 
> Note : penser à presenter au conseil legislatif une proposition de case prison qui annulerait la participation d'un floudeur incomprhensible


Il y a effectivement une ambiguïté quant au fait qu'il faille ou non prendre en compte l'explosion de la bombe. 
Et j'espère que la situation va bientôt être clarifiée. 


Quant au flood, si tu parlais pour moi...  Je suis très, très loin d'être le plus gros posteur de ce thread, que ce soit sur les dernières pages ou depuis la première page. 
Consulte la liste dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre en cliquant sur le bouton "qui a posté?", pour voir. 

Et s'agissant du fait que je serais incompréhensible, c'est une opinion qui n'engage que toi.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel bordel !


au moins un candidat qui tient ses promesses


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Pour Grug : 25 *
> teo
> Nephou
> fab'fab
> ...


reste deux multipseudos dans les 25


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et que donc pour la prochaine election s'appliquera la constitution pourave du dictateur dechu ?




Dans tous les cas oui. La question repose sur la validé de lacte terroriste (ça fait drôle d'écrire ça quand même : validité de l'acte terroriste).


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> reste deux multipseudos dans les 25




Moi j'en compte quatre.


----------



## joanes (27 Juillet 2006)

Douze  

Qui dit mieux


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Voulez mon avis ?

Non ? 

le post de y&b est tr&#232;s explicite, suivi de ponkhead, exactement m&#234;me cas de figure, r&#233;sultat diff&#233;rent (le d&#233;bat qui a eu lieu est-il plus l&#233;gitime que ce constat ?)

clair c'est vaseux, mais avant de le fixer en hard dans des r&#232;gles plus pr&#233;cise je dirais que tibo win


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en compte quatre.


Ah la vache, bouré à 20h


----------



## dool (27 Juillet 2006)

Punaise j'avais pas vu, même Slug a voté !! Ca c'est du ralliement !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Grug
> Président du conseil du château, élu sous l'étiquette démocrate crétin.


Mon cher ami,

Je vous adresse mes plus vives félicitations. Je déplore l'ambiance délétère qui entoure votre accession aux plus hautes fonctions, mais je tiens à vous assurer une nouvelle fois de mon soutien total et de mon affectueuse admiration. Je vous souhaite courage et succès,

D'Ocquéville.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Cel&#224; dit j'aimerais pas &#234;tre le jeans de floyd landis


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Celà dit j'aimerais pas être le jeans de floyd landis


Moi si. :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas oui. La question repose sur la valid&#233; de l&#8217;acte terroriste (&#231;a fait dr&#244;le d'&#233;crire &#231;a quand m&#234;me : validit&#233; de l'acte terroriste).


Ok, merci pour cette reponse.
(pourtant pendant tout le tour de jeu c'etait la constitution de ponKHead qui etait affich&#233;e au journal officiel&#8230; 


Quant &#224; la validit&#233; de l'acte terroriste, j'avoue que je ne comprends toujours pas, en relisant les r&#232;gles et les d&#233;clarations comment m&#234;me la question peut se poser 

Bref, on sortira pas.
Je propose que soit tu prennes la d&#233;cisions (lourde responsabilit&#233, soit que tu r&#233;unisses les pr&#233;c&#233;dents l&#233;gislateurs, avec fermeture du fil temporaire (une sorte d'etat d'urgence) pour qu'ils decident si ils changent les r&#232;gles a posteriori ou si ils acceptent le resultat des urnes tel qu'il a &#233;t&#233; jou&#233;.

Bon, sinon, j'en appelle &#224; l'arm&#233;e, mais j'ai pas encore vu comment &#231;a se manipulait dans les regles


----------



## joanes (27 Juillet 2006)

Une ambiace délétère en effet. Ce qui, au début ne semblait qu'un jeu anodin et plutôt sympatique tourne à la foire. Bourrage des urnes, intimidations à peine voilées, appels à arbitrages  - légitimes ou moins - . C'est comme dans la vraie vie me direz vous, certes, nous sommes ici aussi dans la vrai vie... Néanmoins, si il n'y a pas un minimum d'éthique - allez disons de bon sens pour ne pas dire de gros-mots - dans ce jeu passionant, il fera long feu, ce qui sera bien dommage.
Allez, un petit effort : le bordel oui, l'aigreur non


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci pour cette reponse.
> (pourtant pendant tout le tour de jeu c'etait la constitution de ponKHead qui etait affich&#233;e au journal officiel&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne peux qu'apporter mon t&#233;moignage. Afin d'&#233;viter une situation de ce type, j'avais pris soin d'inviter les &#233;lecteurs d&#233;sirant apporter leur soutien &#224; Grug &#224; le faire au dernier moment. &#201;tant finalement moi-m&#234;me persuad&#233; qu'il n'y avait pas de terroriste sur ce tour, je n'ai pas suivi cette consigne et j'ai vot&#233; d&#232;s le d&#233;but de l'apr&#232;s-midi. Si l'on change les r&#232;gles en cours de partie ou si on ne les clarifie pas d&#232;s le d&#233;part (ce qui revient au m&#234;me), le jeu perd beaucoup de son int&#233;r&#234;t. C'est pourquoi, quelle que soit la d&#233;cision finale, pour moi Grug est le vainqueur de ce tour.


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voulez mon avis ?
> 
> Non ?
> 
> ...



Ha ... je ne suis pas la seule a penser ça!


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2006)

Assez de querelles !

Assez de r&#233;glements foireux !

Assez de cris lugubres !

Assez d'assez !

Je dois signaler &#224; tous les votants

que j'ai vot&#233; nettement apr&#232;s la bombe

mais que le sournois PonkHead

a pr&#233;tendu que mon vote &#233;tait

too late.

J'ai vot&#233; pour Grug qui est donc le ma&#238;tre.

Vive lui !


----------



## Nephou (27 Juillet 2006)

bon&#8230; en tant que membre du Conseil de s&#233;curit&#233; de ces lieux de perdition je propose une fermeture temporaire histoire de rentre d&#238;ner&#8230; _non mais c'est vrai enfin_.

j&#8217;ai relu &#171; pas tout mais presque &#187; et la question principale de ce bazar est :

* &#8220;est-ce que rien (0 ou nul) est un r&#233;sultat ?&#8221;*

bon, pour le reste une mise au propre de la constitution est &#224; envisager


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

mod&#233;ro, facho  yeai


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un petit effort : le bordel oui, l'aigreur non



C'est s&#251;r je ferai bien une triplette de d&#233;faite : comme Doc l'a si bien dit, je suis une perdante n&#233;e :rateau: Et apparemment on me voit id&#233;alement dans ce r&#244;le  Je n'aime pas les situations glauques et l&#224; on est en plein dedans ! Grug estime avoir gagn&#233; et 21 votants aussi. Il y a quelque chose de pourri au ch&#226;teau quelle que soit l'issue.   


Bref anarchy in the castel pour Ponk et pour moi ce sera un pack de TNT.  Rendez-vous dans une autre vie si &#231;a explose !  Patoch et Tirhum &#233;tant pass&#233;s &#224; la majorit&#233;, je me demande o&#249; je vais bien pouvoir me fournir !


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est-ce que Nephou avait dans son assiette à dîner ?

Certainement pas une couleuvre.

Plutôt du ... et d'abord ça ne nous regarde pas !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2006)

Nephou nephou, c'est quand m&#234;me plus classe quand c'est un admin qui ferme !


----------



## Grug2 (27 Juillet 2006)

Oh pitin&#169; y'a eu la guerre ici ou quoi ?


----------



## sofiping (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Il semble que ce soit la "légitimité" (étrange à dire non ?) du terroriste, c'est à dire l'appréciation de la règle sur sa "désignation" qui pose problème non ?
> Un vote avant la bombe est il un vote ?
> 
> edit : mouais pas clair quand je me relis



Mado tu pourrais arreter d'essayer de m'expliquer steuplais ...


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

Edith: pas valable celui ci voir en dessous


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Oh pitin© y'a eu la guerre ici ou quoi ?




T'es un poisson rouge?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> T'es un poisson rouge?



C'est la question que je me pose  De quoi exactement sera fait mon d&#238;ner de ce soir  Filet de cabillaud, poisson rouge... Bon dans le poisson rouge, il faut dire qu'il n'y a pas grand chose manger :mouais: Les sushis de poisson rouge, pour une panth&#232;re, &#224; la limite &#231;a peut servir d'ap&#233;ritif  




			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Oh pitin&#169; y'a eu la guerre ici ou quoi ?


&#199;a s'appelle un tsunami &#233;lectoral  Dis-donc il va falloir pr&#233;voir un staff de techniciens de surface !  Ponk a jou&#233; au ping pong grenade ! Mais il n'a jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; avoir le deuxi&#232;me ping !


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

Remarque, la p&#234;che &#224; la grenade, c'est bien dans son style &#224; la T&#234;te de Ponk !


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Oh pitin© y'a eu la guerre ici ou quoi ?



Ben mince alors, je t'ai confundu avec Grug tout court, toutes mes excuses ...


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle un tsunami électoral  Dis-donc il va falloir prévoir un staff de techniciens de surface !  Ponk a joué au ping pong grenade ! Mais il n'a jamais réussi à avoir le deuxième ping !



Dans ce cas là, faut juste relever alors?


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je récommence ... 

C'est le Désert des Tartares ici ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2006)

presque... 
juste en stand-by....


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> presque...
> juste en stand-by....


----------



## mado (27 Juillet 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Oh pitin&#169; y'a eu la guerre ici ou quoi ?


J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; croiser un candidat malheureux &#224; la terrasse du resto ce soir sans qu'on sorte les armes  Cool !

Sinon Montpellier va devenir le th&#233;&#226;tre d'un killer grandeur nature, tel celui qui se joue dans les rues de Londres actuellement. La chasse au terroriste &#231;a s'appelle. 
Joanes, y&b, gaffe &#224; vous 

D'ailleurs pas de terroriste sur le tour prochain ?


----------



## katelijn (27 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réussi à croiser un candidat malheureux à la terrasse du resto ce soir sans qu'on sorte les armes  Cool !
> 
> Sinon Montpellier va devenir le théâtre d'un killer grandeur nature,
> D



Du répétitif quoi ...


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Sûr ce , je m'en vais écouter du "Chambao"


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Puisqu'il faut trancher, tranchons.
> 
> ...



Voil&#224; Grug a &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu .... mais ne me remercie pas c'est tout naturel ... :love: :love: 

Si, si .... en fait partant du principe que ma voix pour un candidat entra&#238;nait syst&#233;matiquement sa d&#233;faite (hein Ma&#238;tresse :love: :love: ), je n'ai pas vot&#233; pour toi ...
Et donc tu as &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu ...   

Bon bien le bonsoir chez vous, j'ai envie de profiter de la fra&#238;cheur toute relative de la soir&#233;e, pour dormir un peu ... je lirai les 15 pages que j'ai rat&#233; pour cause de troll attard&#233;, plus tard ....

Tous en coeur : on s'en fout !
Et c'est tout &#224; votre honneur  

Quand m&#234;me : pur&#233;e Tirhum, la branl&#233;e ... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Du répétitif quoi ...


J'adore tes gags visuels, répétitifs tout ça 

Pousse-toi roberto !!!!


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Quand même : purée Tirhum, la branlée ... :rateau:




Va te coucher ... il se relèvera ... 
Il lui suffit juste de maturité et d'alliance


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2006)

et de lire le d&#233;compte des voix.....


----------



## mamyblue (28 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Va te coucher ... il se relèvera ...
> Il lui suffit juste de maturité et d'alliance


Tu te facherais marraine...  Par contre moi j'ai toujours rien pigé à ce jeux  j'ai vaguement compris que Tibo avait gagné et après c'est du méli, mélo... Comprend plus rien


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon en tant que membre du Conseil de sécurité de ces lieux de perdition je propose une fermeture temporaire histoire de rentre dîner _non mais c'est vrai enfin_.
> 
> jai relu « pas tout mais presque » et la question principale de ce bazar est :
> 
> ...




Je vais essayer de réapporter une contribution.

1. Considérons tout d'abord qu'une règle n'est pas faite pour en annuler une autre, mais pour la compléter.

2. Considérons ensuite que les règles définissent deux façons d'être éligible : se déclarer candidat, ou être "naturellement" éligible parce que l'on a des points, sauf à décliner expréssement ce statut.

Cette deuxième façon d'être éligible signifie que, à chaque tour, plusieurs candidats auront un score nul, de façon quasi systématique, vu l'élargissement du jeu et les règles de ralliement.

3. Les règles définissent clairement les possibilités de l'existence d'un terroriste : c'est celui qui arrive seul dernier dans le scrutin précédent. Dans la tête des initiateurs, la question ne se posait même pas. Que 0 résulte du néant ou d'un nul, 0 n'est pas un score. 1 est le plus petit score. Non seulement parce que 0 n'est pas un nombre mais un concept, et que sa signification est par conséquent plurielle (0 peut signifier le rien ou le nul, et bien d'autres choses encore en mathématiques, au contraire de 1, qui n'a qu'une signification, par exemple), mais aussi parce qu'une telle interprétation ("le plus petit score est zéro"), conduirait immanquablement à la nullité de la règle du terroriste.

Or les règles ont besoin de l'existence de la menace terroriste.
Pour produire des crises politiques, qui feront avancer en retour la "démocratie".
Et pour focaliser les pouvoirs d'annulation des votes du chambellan, et les pouvoirs de dérivation du vote de l'exécuteur.
S'il n'y a pas de terroriste, ces deux pouvoirs sont intégralement consacrés à la constitution de majorité, sans "souci".
Le fonctionnement s'en trouve déséquilibré.

L'existence ou non d'un terroriste sur le tour d'après est donc de l'entière responsabilité du chambellan et de l'exécuteur. Ils ont, seul et à deux, le pouvoir de le créer ou de l'empêcher.

Il n'y a donc aucun problème.

Pour le reste, j'ai quelques propositions de clarifications, et de modifications.
Sur le cumul et la durée du mandat du Maître, sur la "neutralité" du chambellan, etc...


----------



## joanes (28 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas con    

Qui serait bureau de vote et comment les choisirs? On vote ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

Et qui les nettoie ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

Tu complexifies l&#224;, faudrait juste que les r&#232;gles sur ces points soient fix&#233;es. Le seul bl&#232;me c'est ce tour nan ? 

Donc demandons une expertise ind&#233;pendante, les modos de macbidouille ou pc-impact ?


----------



## joanes (28 Juillet 2006)

Il faut introduire la FIBULE


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Il faut introduire la FIBULE


 Pervers. 

A part &#231;a, une fois compris le pourquoi du terroriste, je vous signale que la r&#232;gle a chang&#233;, et que la bombe ne d&#233;zingue plus que les 5 derniers votes re&#231;us. Donc no problemo. &#199;a va juste rajouter de l'al&#233;atoire.
Perso, je trouve que cinq c'est pas assez, mais bon...

L&#224; o&#249; l'inf&#226;me PonkHead a foutu le bordel, c'est qu'il a d&#233;cid&#233; que la r&#232;gle ne s'appliquerait que sur le tour qui va commencer, quand le poisson se sera d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; g&#233;rer sa crise politique &#224; lui qu'il a.
De toutes fa&#231;ons, PonkHead est un fouteur de bordel. Un sale Ponk, un tricheur. 

Et en plus il se fait niquer.
Vous avez regard&#233; le d&#233;tail des voix ?
En fait, le poisson n'a que 22 voix, tout le reste ne sont que des multi-pseudos de tricheurs, ou des votes annul&#233;s par le chambellan ou l'ex&#233;cuteur.
En face, PonkHead &#224; 10 voix, Tibo 7, et il lui reste 7 voix &#224; poser. Il les pose sur Tibo. Elle a donc 14 voix. S'il se rallie &#224; Tibo, et lui apporte ses 10 voix...
Tibo a 24 voix, grug 22....

Il ne le fait pas, parce qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; savoir quel est exactement le nombre de multipseudos dans le score de Grug. Donc il n'est pas s&#251;r de son coup. Donc il flippe, ou il jette l'&#233;ponge, on ne sait pas.
Ce tour &#233;tait un tour d'usurpateurs et de bluffeurs.
C'est pas joli-joli.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

j'propose que tibo et grug r&#233;&#233;crivent les r&#232;gles avec tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit et lance une campagne ensuite


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il se fait niquer.
> Vous avez regardé le détail des voix ?
> En fait, le poisson n'a que 22 voix, tout le reste ne sont que des multi-pseudos de tricheurs, ou des votes annulés par le chambellan ou l'exécuteur.
> En face, PonkHead à 10 voix, Tibo 7, et il lui reste 7 voix à poser. Il les pose sur Tibo. Elle a donc 14 voix. S'il se rallie à Tibo, et lui apporte ses 10 voix...
> ...


Très long, très faux très cher !

Relis donc les règles, les votes ne peuvent se reporter que sur le leader de l'opposition (c'était maiwen) ou sur le candidat de la majorité (c'était moi)
J'étais coincé, je ne pouvais pas reporter mes voix sur TibomonG4 (et j'avoue avoir MPer comme un con pour que ELLE le fasse sur moi, mais ça n'a pas marché...)


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

L'infame Dictateur dont nous effacerons le nom des livres d'histoire n'est plus !
Ayant condensé tous les pouvoirs entres ses mains il avait bafoué l'esprit du jeu rendant quasi impossible un retour à une democratie parlementaire et pensait pouvoir faire un maitre de son choix. Son erreur fut de ne pas nommer de terroriste (*).

Une strategie simplisime et ambitieuse, difficile à mettre en uvre, permis, heureusement, grace à une cohorte de mercenaires aguerris, et de subtiles negociations de remettre au pouvoir une democratie dont me voilà à present le garant.
toutes les bonnes volontées sont les bienvenues pour faire evoluer ce jeu en lui gardant son interet.

Outre une clarification des regles sur le point un vote = un pseudo, que j'espere faire evoluer par decret (avec la permission du conseil constitutionel representé par neffou) afin qu'elle ne puisse plus s'appliquer avant le prochain scrutin, le principal chantier de mon regne concernera une reforme du terroriste, afin qu'il puisse avoir toute sa place, et tout son role dans le jeu, sans pour autant transformer ce jeu en jeu de hasard (bombe de derniere minute = tout pouvoir au chambellan) 

Toutes les propositions et idées allant dans ce sens sont les bienvenues, et les modifications se feront selon les lois en vigueur, dans un large esprit de consensus.

toute autre proposition d'evolution des regles sera etudié avec serieux et interet par l'assemblée constituante, une fois qu'elle sera constituée.

Les nomminations seront effectuées demain, après la necessaire journée de *repos*, de *festivités*  et de *reflexion *qui commence aujourd'hui, vendredi, jour du poisson.
Je souhaite que ces nominations se fassent dans un large esprit de rassemblement et au delà des querelles partisanes.

Cher concitoyennes, chers concitoyens,

Pour vous, pour que ce jeu passionant garde et gagne en interet,

Grug Président maître du conseil du château.





* : le fait que la non presence d'un terroriste à ce tour ait été contesté, ou soit contestable, ne change pas le fait qu'il n'y avait pas de terroriste identifiable et identifié, et de par cette abscence d'attribution du role, empechait tout joueur qui aurait essayé de tenir compte de la presence d'un terroriste d'agir en conséquence (negociation, manipulation, neutralisation)




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, j'ai quelques propositions de clarifications, et de modifications.
> Sur le cumul et la durée du mandat du Maître, sur la "neutralité" du chambellan, etc...





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cependant il y a des choses à changer, et le fait que tu ais annoncé un pièjacon assez tôt, relayé par les conseils attentistes du Doc me font dire que si le jeu consiste à voter le plus tard possible, voilà qui est idiot, démotivant et qui annonce la fin prévisible du jeu : _tout dès lors ne tournant qu'autour d'un seul évènement, la fameuse bombe._
> 
> _Donc, je propose un truc, vous me dites si c'est con :_
> *Il faudrait instituer des bureaux de vote.*
> [/i]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 1. Considérons tout d'abord qu'une règle n'est pas faite pour en annuler une autre, mais pour la compléter.



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

comment écrire un code électoral comme certains écrivent Windows © ...  

on empile les lignes de code et on s'étonne que ça bugue dans tous les coins  

vu la nature, la perversité et l'imagination des "usagers" pas besoin de ça pour compliquer les choses


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> L&#224; o&#249; l'inf&#226;me PonkHead a foutu le bordel, c'est qu'il a d&#233;cid&#233; que la r&#232;gle ne s'appliquerait que sur le tour qui va commencer, quand le poisson se sera d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; g&#233;rer sa crise politique &#224; lui qu'il a.
> De toutes fa&#231;ons, PonkHead est un fouteur de bordel. Un sale Ponk, un tricheur.
> 
> Et en plus il se fait niquer.
> ...


1 : 23 voix, et ce si la r&#232;gle avait interdit les multis pseudos, ce qui n'est pas le cas. (chaque tour se joue avec les regles du tour) 

2 : la question des ralliements s'est pos&#233;e, de nombreux echanges de MP avec le chambellan, gardien des regles, ayant bien clarifi&#233; les choses.
pour pouvoir reporter ses voix sur Tibo et ainsi la faire gagner il aurait fallu que PonK nomme Tibo candidate de la majorit&#233; (et que la r&#232;gle un pseudo un vote n'ait pas &#233;t&#233; en vigueur 
J'aurais &#233;t&#233; ravi de me ramasser devant une strategie pareille 



> Ce tour &#233;tait un tour d'usurpateurs et de bluffeurs.
> C'est pas joli-joli.



 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, moi aussi je vais y aller de ma proposition législative.

* On garde mes nouvelles règle du terroriste (il n'annule que 5 votes) et du non cumul
* Ne peuvent recevoir des votes que les candidats déclarés comme tels (la règle du candidat automatique dès qu'on a un point allait bien au début, lorsque nous étions peu nombreux, plus maintenant)
* Pour le terroriste, on ne prend pas en compte les candidats n'ayant pas reçu de voix.
* On écrit noir sur blanc dans les règles que toute modification de règle votée s'applique à partir du tour suivant leur vote
* S'il se trouve un modo sympa qui accepte de le faire, on lui fait purger les listes de votants de tout multi-pseudo.

Pour ce tour ci, on la joue à "pouf-pouf, on recommence" : un gars sympa* accepte de comptabiliser les votes, c'est une élection** simple (sans terroriste, sans chambellan, sans exécuteur) et si possible rapide.
Une sorte de phase de "réconciliation nationale", quoi (c'est à la mode après la chute des dictateurs)

Sinon, je vous prédit encore une bonne vingtaine de pages de bordel.

* Pas moi
** Je n'y serais pas candidat


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

vive la sexualit&#233;, vive grug !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour pouvoir reporter ses voix sur Tibo il aurait fallu que PonK nomme Tibo candidate de la majorité (et que la règle un pseudo un vote n'ait pas été en vigueur


Crois-moi que si la majorité des votes n'était pas arrivé à 15 minutes de la fin (y compris pour Tibo), je l'aurais sans doute fait.
Pas eu le temps.


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2006)

c'est du tout cuit,je vote LEMMY !


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2006)

si les carottes sont cuites ,votez LOUSTIC !


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2006)

pauvre maisonnette,votez SUPERMOQUETTE !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

avec aricosexe
c'est chaud dans l'duplex


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi je vais y aller de ma proposition l&#233;gislative.
> 
> * On garde mes nouvelles r&#232;gle du terroriste (il n'annule que 5 votes) et du non cumul
> * Ne peuvent recevoir des votes que les candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s comme tels (la r&#232;gle du candidat automatique d&#232;s qu'on a un point allait bien au d&#233;but, lorsque nous &#233;tions peu nombreux, plus maintenant)
> ...



Interressant.



> Pour ce tour ci, on la joue &#224; "pouf-pouf, on recommence" : un gars sympa* accepte de comptabiliser les votes, c'est une &#233;lection** simple (sans terroriste, sans chambellan, sans ex&#233;cuteur) et si possible rapide.
> Une sorte de phase de "r&#233;conciliation nationale", quoi (c'est &#224; la mode apr&#232;s la chute des dictateurs)
> Sinon, je vous pr&#233;dit encore une bonne vingtaine de pages de bordel.
> * Pas moi
> ** Je n'y serais pas candidat



  
Pour la premi&#232;re fois sans doute dans ce jeu, un candidat (un gars sympa ) est arriv&#233; largement en t&#234;te, avec une *majorit&#233; absolue* et sans disposer au d&#233;part d'un quelconque pouvoir issu de l'organigramme.
(la strat&#233;gie simple (en force, obtenir une tr&#232;s forte majorit&#233; !) qu'il a utilis&#233;e n'etant possible que par l'etat de l'executif &#224; ce moment de la partie , cela ne remet pas en cause le fond des r&#232;gles de ce jeu ! ; Il s'agit juste d'une strategie donn&#233;e, &#224; un moment donn&#233;, sur un tour precis !)

Nous sommes nombreux &#224; savoir fomenter, &#224; n'importe quel moment, 20 pages de bordel sur n'importe quel fil de ces forums.
Les participants &#224; ce jeu comprendont aisement qu'il est plus malin pour l'avenir et la biensceance de ces lieux, de respecter d&#232;s maintenant le verdict des urnes, de faire les modifications legislatives qui s'imposent (*il semble y avoir un large conscensus sur les points &#224; faire evoluer*), et de relancer rapidement un scrutin ouvert et democratique (dans les limites des regles de ce jeu qui permette &#224; ce jeu de continuer sur de bonnes bases !

En tant que maitre du chateau &#233;lu avec une majorit&#233; ecrasante, je ne vois absolument pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t de relancer un bete tour d'election simple !

Je me propose de nommer un gouvernement (r&#233;partition des r&#244;les pour le tour &#224; venir) de large consensus (incluant plut&#244;t les "piliers" du jeu, que mes soutiens fid&#232;les  afin de clarifier les points litigieux  des r&#232;gles.
J'esp&#232;re que toi, PonK, l&#233;gende et heros national et fondateur en ces lieux, (m&#234;me si ex-dictateur contest&#233;  ), fort de ton exp&#233;rience et de ta connaissance des rouages de ce jeu, &#224; defaut d'accepter un role officiel, participera au "concile" d'ajustement des regles. 

Pour que la republique du chateau et ce jeu perdurent,
Votre president du conseil du chateau,
Grug.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'propose que tibo et grug r&#233;&#233;crivent les r&#232;gles avec tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit et lance une campagne ensuite





> Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif
> 
> Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
> L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au *Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau*, au *Chambellan* et au *leader de l'opposition.
> ...





C'est ce qui est pr&#233;vu dans les r&#232;gles (&#224; hauteur d'une proposition par role), et une fois le chambellan nomm&#233; et un conseil reuni, chacun de nous soumettra sa demande d'&#233;volution des regles


----------



## joanes (28 Juillet 2006)

Pour éviter les débats sur le terroriste etc...
- clarifier et établir une règle univoque de nommination d'icelui
- reprendre l'idée de Robertosuperfunk : des bureaux de votes, une bombe dans un bureau, annulation des votes de ce bureau (5 derniers, 10 derniers, tous.... à voir)
- comment choisir le bureau de vote : à la fin de l'éléction, ceux qui ont des points mais ne sont pas dans les rôles (leader de l'opposition, etc....) pourraient remplir cette fonction


Question : quand tu parles de ton gouvernement est-ce que tu va mettre en place d'autre rôles que ceux de Chambellan, exécuteur, terroriste.


  *I love Fish...Filet O'Fish* ​


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2006)

Bien s&#251;r il est difficile de penser &#224; tout.
Ainsi les &#233;laborateurs et modificateurs de r&#232;gles
ont oubli&#233; une r&#232;gle absolument n&#233;cessaire
par les temps qui courent D ) :

La r&#232;gle instituant un *contr&#244;le antidopage*
avant et apr&#232;s l' &#233;lection.

Seuls les malheureux sportifs y sont soumis.
Beaucoup pensent aujourd'hui que les
personnes ayant une quelconque responsabilit&#233;,
en particulier les politiques, doivent apporter
la preuve de leur honn&#234;tet&#233;.

Le contr&#244;le antidopage sera effectu&#233; avec
une attention toute particuli&#232;re sur
le terroriste (ou ses restes).

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Pour &#233;viter les d&#233;bats sur le terroriste etc...
> - clarifier et &#233;tablir une r&#232;gle univoque de nommination d'icelui
> - reprendre l'id&#233;e de Robertosuperfunk : des bureaux de votes, une bombe dans un bureau, annulation des votes de ce bureau (5 derniers, 10 derniers, tous.... &#224; voir)
> - comment choisir le bureau de vote : &#224; la fin de l'&#233;l&#233;ction, ceux qui ont des points mais ne sont pas dans les r&#244;les (leader de l'opposition, etc....) pourraient remplir cette fonction



interressant.
de toutes facons, pour le *prochain tour* la r&#232;gle de PonKHead sera en vigueur *(la bombe annule les 5 derniers votes)*

pour les modifications ult&#233;rieures ma r&#233;flexion pencherait plutot vers :
soit :
Un pourcentage (30 ou 50, le fait que ce soit un pourcentage permettant de gerer la croissance du corp electoral) des derniers votes exprim&#233;s (ou points attribu&#233;s que ce soit par vote ou par pouvoir, &#224; determiner).

Soit :
la bombe annule les votes exprim&#233;s un nombre d'heures determin&#233; et inscrit dans les regles (3, 5 ?) avant son explosion.


mais tout cela sera determin&#233; par le conseil, sur proposition des titulaires des postes pourvus, comme pr&#233;vu par la constitution.



> Question : quand tu parles de ton gouvernement est-ce que tu vas mettre en place d'autre r&#244;les que ceux de Chambellan, ex&#233;cuteur, terroriste.




J'aurais aim&#233; pouvoir m'amuser avec &#231;a, mais les tensions soulev&#233;es lors de la proclamation des derniers resultats appellent plut&#244;t &#224; la formation d'un gouvernement  d'union nationale resserr&#233; et efficace, charg&#233; de clarifier les choses et de relancer efficacement et durablement la croissance de ce jeu. 

Je ne m'interdit pas cependant, au moment des nomminations, de pourvoir les postes fantaisistes de ministres des plaisirs populaires (Roberto ?), de grand chambranle de la porte (et de son secretaire d'etat del&#233;gu&#233; au calage de cette m&#234;me porte&#8230;[une tortue peut &#234;tre&#8230; ] et ce genre de friandises honorifiques indispensables dans une r&#233;publique d&#233;mocratique qui se respecte. 



> *I love Fish...Filet O'Fish* ​


----------



## joanes (28 Juillet 2006)

Tu as raison pour les honneurs....il faut toujours un brin de banane dans une bonne République....


----------



## Nobody (28 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison pour les honneurs....il faut toujours un brin de banane dans une bonne République....




Dick Rivers?

:afraid:


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> si les carottes sont cuites ,votez LOUSTIC !


Gr&#226;ce &#224; Loustic
Vos carottes cuites
Dans un pique-nique
Avec des truites

Pas de panique
Feront la nique
Aux p'tits plats chics
Couverts d'aspics


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Décidement ce jeu est passionant :love: 

J'aurais juste une précision à donner : un rôle à inventer ou savoir qu'elle conseiller constitutif le joue.
Vous aurez compris par mes interventions gourdissime que il est facile de ne rien comprendre à ce jeu, et que je ne suis pas la seule, les nouveaux le sont tout autant.

Comme les "comédiens" endossent des rôles différent à chaque tour, que les pages s'amoncellent, il est difficile de savoir qui est quoi .... Donc il serait bien d'avoir un récapitulatif des rôles, un programme mais beaucoup plus clair en un post de référence par tour sur lequel on peut se fier et envoyer les nouveaux arrivants.
Avec : les nouvelles règles et les anciennes en vigueur, les rôles et les "comédiens", les résultats des votes et voire un résumé du tour précédent  (ça j'en suis pas persuadé mais pour les nouveaux ça peut les faire entrer plus facilement dans le jeu) et bien sur la carte du château de roberto  

Enfin bref, on a les dialogues mais pas les didascalies   
Et on pourrait donc ainsi éviter les 5 pages de panade pour comprendre un point d'une règle qui a changé à je ne sais plus quel tour et qui est éxécuté par je ne sais plus qui


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2006)

Roberto fais tourner l'UPSA stp


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2006)

*SUPERMAN AU POUVOIR !   *


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

Merci mon bon aricot, mais l&#224;, je bande.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Décidement ce jeu est passionant :love:
> 
> J'aurais juste une précision à donner : un rôle à inventer ou savoir qu'elle conseiller constitutif le joue.
> Vous aurez compris par mes interventions gourdissime que il est facile de ne rien comprendre à ce jeu, et que je ne suis pas la seule, les nouveaux le sont tout autant.
> ...


-il serait pratique d'avoir un message accroché en haut de chaque page, comme celà se fait sur rendez vous.
Post où apparaitraient les rôles determinés pour le tour en cours.
(c'est à voir et demanderait l'intervention d' un modo)

-pour comprendre les règles il faut les lire, les relire (elles sont affichées en premiere page de ce fil) et y revenir constament, s'engager un peu dans la partie, ce jeu etant fait de coups bas, d'alliances, de strategies et de retournements, dans le respect des regles qui ne sont pas si compliquées, c'est le jeu qui est complexe.


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2006)

ont entendait des catacombes
monter des rales de suppliciés
et derriere le chateau les tombes
toutes les heures etaient creusés

le bourreau dans son habit noir
sur les marches du grand parvis
executait sans s'emouvoir
les condamnés au raccourci

quand le chariot sur la grand place
amenait sont lots de bourgeois
ou bien seigneurs de haute race
c'est le clochard qui etait roi

tout  les GRUGS et tout les PONPONK
pourrait bien y passer aussi
car ici la cour des miracles
pourrait leur botter l'ogne aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;claration de la canditate de l'Opposition sociale TibomonG4 : 

"Que ce soit bien clair : 

- 1 - Je note l'effort mais je n'ai besoin de l'autorisation de personne pour donner mon avis ou prendre la parole. 
- 2 - &#201;tant donn&#233; que j'ai &#233;t&#233; flou&#233;e sur le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent, il est deux fois plus l&#233;gitime que je m'exprime.
- 3 - Je veux bien m'habituer &#224; perdre et &#224; &#234;tre flou&#233;e, parce que c'est mon r&#244;le d&#233;sign&#233; dans le jeu, jusqu'&#224; maintenant, mais pour la charit&#233; relative &#224; un quelconque droit d'expression, il faudra vous adresser ailleurs !
- 4 - Je n'ai pas besoin de votre autorisation &#233;tant donn&#233; que je fais partie du corps legislatif !



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Donc, je propose un truc, vous me dites si c'est con :_
> *Il faudrait instituer des bureaux de vote.*
> Mettons six bureaux, o&#249; il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire d'&#234;tre inscrit.
> On annonce son choix aupr&#232;s du Chambellan, en indiquant son bureau de vote, qui reste secret.
> ...



- Pour ladite proposition, et bien elle est tout bonnement inconcevable. Soyons clair : au vu de ce qui s'est pass&#233; il est impossible de compter sur la probit&#233; de certains d'entre vous. Oui, je sais &#231;a fait mal mais au paradis des na&#239;fs les filous sont rois. Nous ne sommes pas au paradis bien que j'ai not&#233; ce qu'a dit Grug. Donc, cette solution est impossible &#224; mettre en place parce qu'il y aura toujours une zone d'ombre. Je vous laisse r&#233;fl&#233;chir au nombre de possibilit&#233; de tricher que cela entra&#238;nerait. D'autre part &#231;a complique singuli&#232;rement le jeu et on nous ne sommes pas dans un forum technique ! 

- Pour ce qui est de faire appel aux modos, ils ont autre chose &#224; faire. Je propose au Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau, Chambellan, Responsable des basses oeuvres, leader de l'opposition et tout membre candidat ou concern&#233; participant au jeu sur un tour de mettre un lien dans sa signature vers les r&#233;gles du jeu. Double avantage : renseignement+pub. Je les invite &#224; jouer leur r&#244;le c'est-&#224;-dire &#224; renseigner tout nouvel arrivant dans le jeu. 

- Les propositions de Ponk et de Rezba, qui conduisent au m&#234;me r&#233;sultat (0 n'est pas un score), me semble tout &#224; fait simple et facile &#224; mettre en place." 

&#192; part &#231;a, vous avez pass&#233; une bonne nuit ?  On a chang&#233; l'eau du bocal de l'&#233;cailleux carmin&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Quand la composition du nouveau Gouvernement sera-t-elle communiquée ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2006)

*[avis de coup d&#8217;&#233;tat]

*Devant la non r&#233;ponse des pouvoirs non en place &#224; la situation tant &#233;tablie qu'elle s'enlise, fort de ma d&#233;termination &#224; tout faire pour que vive le ch&#226;teau et de mes moyens arm&#233;s, je me proclame gouverneur g&#233;n&#233;ral du ch&#226;teau et m'alloue les pleins pouvoirs.

J&#8217;appelle la population &#224; rentrer chez elle et &#224; se rappeler que toute r&#233;sistance est vaine.

Je vous communiquerai bient&#244;t la nouvelles constitution d&#233;finie par le Conseil d'&#201;tat Absolument Restreint &#224; Moi-M&#234;me

*[avis de coup d&#8217;&#233;tat]*​


----------



## Bassman (28 Juillet 2006)

/me jette une caillasse sur les CRS de macg&#233; et part en courant


----------



## Bassman (28 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *[avis de coup détat]
> 
> *Devant la non réponse des pouvoirs non en place à la situation tant établie qu'elle s'enlise, fort de ma détermination à tout faire pour que vive le château et de mes moyens armés, je me proclame gouverneur général du château et m'alloue les pleins pouvoirs.
> 
> ...



'Musez vous bien mais sans moi. Ca ressemble a rien tout ca.
Au moins j'aurais bien ris avec le père Grug avec un hold up électoral gagné par la masse rameutée.

Tcho les fachos.


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2006)

*[avis]

*L&#8217;&#233;tat d&#8217;urgence est proclam&#233;, je sais bien que le prix a payer est l&#8217;impopularit&#233;, mais je sacrifierai tout &#8220;pour que vive le ch&#226;teau&#8221;.

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#171; l'&#201;tat c&#8217;est moi &#187; &#224; &#171; l&#8216;&#233;moi fait loi &#187;.

et que vive le ch&#226;teau

_Le Nephus_
*[avis]*​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *[avis de coup d&#8217;&#233;tat]
> 
> *Devant la non r&#233;ponse des pouvoirs non en place &#224; la situation tant &#233;tablie qu'elle s'enlise, fort de ma d&#233;termination &#224; tout faire pour que vive le ch&#226;teau et de mes moyens arm&#233;s, je me proclame gouverneur g&#233;n&#233;ral du ch&#226;teau et m'alloue les pleins pouvoirs.
> 
> ...






			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *[avis]
> 
> *L&#8217;&#233;tat d&#8217;urgence est proclam&#233;, je sais bien que le prix a payer est l&#8217;impopularit&#233;, mais je sacrifierai tout &#8220;pour que vive le ch&#226;teau&#8221;.
> 
> ...


`

dans tes r&#234;ves    

et je plussoie *Tibo*


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *[avis de coup détat]
> 
> *Devant la non réponse des pouvoirs non en place à la situation tant établie qu'elle s'enlise, fort de ma détermination à tout faire pour que vive le château et de mes moyens armés, je me proclame gouverneur général du château et m'alloue les pleins pouvoirs.
> 
> ...





Le pouvoir est en place, l'autorité de l'etat legitimée et l'opposition semble vouloir participer de facon constructive et dans son role à la revision de la constitution, qui lui permettra peut être d'acceder aux fonctions suprêmes à l'issue du prochain scrutin qui sera organisé rapidement, dès la constitution redigée (dans un esprit de large conscensus).

La nomination du gouvernement (de large consensus pour la survie non pas du regime mais de l'etat/jeu) interviendra, après les consultations en cours, demain.
La constitution sera redigée dans la foulée et selon la disponibilité des menbres du conseil legislatif.
S'en suivront de rapides elections.

J'ajoute que le conseil constitutionnel ne peut, selon les règles fomenter un coup d'etat,  et que cela est trés impoli de tenter une manuvre de prise de pouvoir pendant les festivités d'intronisation, et pendant le jour ferié de reflexion instauré pour ce jour.
j'ajoute encore que le consel constitutionnel devrait arreter les substances illicites et plutôt etudier ce qui devrait etre appliqué par decret (afin de prendre effet avant le prochain scrutin), bref, de lire les diverses contributions des 3 dernieres pages 

Bref le avant tout citoyen Nephou est libre de proclamer sa chambre independante (la liberté d'expression n'etant pas discutable) mais continuera à payer ses impots et à respecter les règles de ce lieu.




Bonne journée de plaisir, de reflexion et de repos.

Votre (très : zen :  ) president du conseil du chateau,
Grug.


----------



## Nephou (28 Juillet 2006)

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le *Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau* est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points. 
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

1_ discours d&#8217;investiture du nouveau ma&#238;tre
2_ annonces publiques des noms du chambellan et de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres
3_ le nouveau chambellan annonce le d&#233;compte mis &#224; jour des points de tous les joueurs et rappelle le nom du candidat de l&#8217;opposition
4_ p&#233;riode l&#233;gislative :
4.1_ chaque joueur en ayant la possibilit&#233; (Ma&#238;tre, Chambellan ou leader de l&#8216;opposition) propose un changement ou ajout &#224; la r&#232;gle pour le gouvernement du prochain ma&#238;tre.
4.2_ apr&#232;s d&#233;bat public, chacune des propositions est vot&#233;e, le chambellan prend note des r&#233;sultats
5_ le chambellan annonce les dates et heures d&#8217;ouverture et cloture du scrutin
6_ les joueurs qui le souhaitent font acte de candidature (nulle candidature est automatique)
7_ le ma&#238;tre d&#233;signe un candidat de la majorit&#233;
8_ dans la p&#233;riode indiqu&#233;e par le chambellan : votes par messages priv&#233;s (mp) &#224; celui-ci
9_ le chambellan annonce le r&#233;sultat du scrutin et rappelle les nouvelles r&#232;gles

*LES R&#212;LES*

*Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :*

Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant &#8211; mais ne peut pas voter pour lui-m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession. 


*Le Chambellan :*

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (voir l'Union fait la force)

*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*

C&#8217;est celui qui arrive dernier dans les votes.
Comme un vote &#8220;nul&#8221; ou &#8220;blanc&#8221; ne compte pas, un r&#233;sultat &#8220;nul&#8221; (0 votes) ne compte pas. le terroristre doit ainsi avoir au moins une voix.
En cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, il n'y a pas de terroriste pour le tour.
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 1 points, mais annule les 5 derniers votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour. 
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne peut &#234;tre candidat le tour d'apr&#232;s. Il ne peut non plus &#234;tre chambellan les deux tours suivants.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.
Les joueurs doivent faire acte de candidature publique.
Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
Les votes port&#233;s sur des joueurs non-candidats, et n'ayant aucun point &#224; leur compteur, sont d&#233;clar&#233;s nuls.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

*Honneur et Doigt&#233;

* Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Le Chambellan promulgue les nouvelles r&#232;gles avec le r&#233;sultat du scrutin du tour.


*Divers
*le despote d&#233;chu de lui m&#234;me Nephou est priv&#233; de ses droits ​


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *LE BUT DU JEU*
> 
> Le *Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau* est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
> Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
> ...


Ne serait-il pas judicieux de modifier l&#233;g&#232;rement cette d&#233;claration ?

Proposition :

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le *Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau* est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
*Le but du jeu est d'&#233;tablir les r&#232;gles du jeu.*
...

Ceci afin de contenter les quelques esprits logiques qui parfois s'&#233;garent ici.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-il pas judicieux de modifier légèrement cette déclaration ?
> 
> Proposition :
> 
> ...



c'est à se le demander


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Très long, très faux très cher !
> 
> Relis donc les règles, les votes ne peuvent se reporter que sur le leader de l'opposition (c'était maiwen) ou sur le candidat de la majorité (c'était moi)
> J'étais coincé, je ne pouvais pas reporter mes voix sur TibomonG4 (et j'avoue avoir MPer comme un con pour que ELLE le fasse sur moi, mais ça n'a pas marché...)


Je t'accorde que, rédigées comme elles le sont, la dénomination de leader de l'opposition ou de la majorité est assez formaliste.
Je propose qu'à l'avenir, les regroupements soient libres. Le bipartisme n'est pas une fin en soi, et on peut donc laisser la place à d'autres types de regroupements. Chaque candidat devrait donc être libre de se regrouper derrière n'importe quelle bannière, à condition d'en avertir le chambellan, et d'encourir les éventuelles sanctions pour défaut de publicité de son ralliement. C'est la proposition n°1.


Pour le reste, et vu que nous sommes en phase transitoire (faudrait pas trop qu'elle dure, histoire d'éviter les tentatives de coup d'état), je peux me permettre d'afficher des propositions, même sans être membre du conseil législatif.

2. Je souhaite que le Maître ne puisse cumuler plusieurs mandats consécutifs, et que la durée maximale d'un mandat de maître soit fixée par la "constitution" du jeu.

3. Je souhaite également que le Chambellan ne puisse être candidat au poste de Maître, étant donné qu'il est le gardien de la probité des scores.

4. Le Chambellan et l'exécuteur des basses uvres peuvent démissionner publiquement de leur poste pour convenances personnelles ou cas de conscience. Le Maître pourvoit alors au poste vacant dans les plus brefs délais.

5. Je souhaite que soit précisée la notion de déchéance des droits civiques du terroriste. Celui qui fait usage de la bombe perd ses droits civiques pour un tour. Il ne peut donc ni être candidat, ni être électeur, ni être Chambellan.

6. Je suis d'accord avec la proposition amenant à ce que le vote de la bombe détruise une fraction des suffrages déja exprimés. 20% ou 30% me semble un bon équilibre.


7. Je souhaite que soit clarifiée la question de l'élégibilité, vers la rédaction suivante :
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est éligible au poste de Maître du Château, à condition qu'il : 
- déclare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient négatifs ou positifs).

Tout vote porté sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Cela laisse la possibilité aux joueurs de voter pour un non-candidat. Voire même de porter un non-candidat au poste suprême, comme cela se voit dans de nombreuses petites municipalités françaises.

8. Je souhaite qu'une règle définissant l'*éthique du jeu* soit ajoutée au  paragraphe _honneur et doigté_. Elle dirait en substance :

Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo. La pratique des multi-pseudos est bannie du Château. Tout multi-pseudo votant est susceptible d'être signalé à l'administrateur des forums. Son vote sera réputé nul, et l'administrateur pourra, s'il le souhaite, bannir le pseudo des forums, comme c'est l'usage.
Tout manquement grave aux règles (coup d'état, infraction caractérisée au règlement) peut être solutionné par une pétition populaire rassemblant les 2/3 des électeurs du tour précédent.
Si la pétition aboutit à la démission du Maitre, ou à sa destitution, le pouvoir est alors remis transitoirement aux 3 pétitionnaires disposant du plus de points, avec charge unique d'organiser un scrutin dans un délai de 3 jours.

9. Considérant que la séquence de jeu est :
a. Prise de fonction du nouveau maitre
b. Nomination du gouvernement
c. Eventuelle phase législative
d. Ouverture de la campagne
e. Cloture de la campagne
f. Proclamation des résultats par le chambellan sortant

Je propose que toute modification des règles votée en séquence législative s'applique dès sa promulgation.


_Je vous laisse avec l'aspirine, j'ai du boulot._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Hé hé.
Les règles vont bientôt envahir les deux premières pages du fil, à force d'en rajouter...
Mais, sur le fond, je suis d'accord avez rezba ci dessus.

Une remarque tout de même : attention à ne pas trop cadrer le truc, des zones d'ombres naissent débats, coups de théatre, échanges animés et autres surprises qui font, quand même, l'intérêt d'un _jeu_.

On ne cherche pas à créer la VIième république, ici, juste à passer un bon moment, non ?


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je propose qu'&#224; l'avenir...
> ...


Bravo rezba !  

Et surtout ne pas oublier le plus important : le contr&#244;le antidopage !



Merci pour l'aspirine, pas de testost&#233;rone !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 8. Je souhaite qu'une règle définissant l'*éthique du jeu* soit ajoutée au  paragraphe _honneur et doigté_. Elle dirait en substance :
> 
> Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo. La pratique des multi-pseudos est bannie du Château. Tout multi-pseudo votant est susceptible d'être signalé à l'administrateur des forums. Son vote sera réputé nul, et *l'administrateur pourra, s'il le souhaite, bannir le pseudo des forums*, comme c'est l'usage.



première observation: les règles ne s'appliquent qu'au présent thread (il me reste un soupçon de lucidité ) de plus, c'est bien la première fois que je vois la notion de "souhait" pour l'application d'une loi  

le multi-pseudo n'est pas souhaitable. mais j'ai suffisamment d'heures de vol pour savoir ce qu'il en est en réalité  

en bref, puisqu'aucune garantie n'existe en ce domaine: faut faire avec  

_il suffit de regarder la dernière liste des votants où des "*" figurent en lieu et place de posteurs courageux... _


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> On ne cherche pas à créer la VIième république, ici, juste à passer un bon moment, non ?



bien d'accord avec toi: la lucidité n'interdit pas de s"amuser


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 4. Le Chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres peuvent d&#233;missionner publiquement de leur poste pour convenances personnelles ou cas de conscience. Le Ma&#238;tre pourvoit alors au poste vacant dans les plus brefs d&#233;lais.



Tu ne crois pas qu'il y aura, suivant les cas de figure, risque de voir d&#233;mission sur d&#233;mission ?

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord.


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé.
> Les règles vont bientôt envahir les deux premières pages du fil, à force d'en rajouter...
> Mais, sur le fond, je suis d'accord avez rezba ci dessus.
> 
> ...




Ici, non. 
Tu me connais suffisament pour savoir qu'il reste encore des zones d'ombres, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

*
Peuple du chateau,
Nous, PonkHead Ier, le déchu, voulons publiquement abjurer nos erreurs.

Oui, nous prîmes le pouvoir sur un coup de force,
Oui, nous nous en gavâmes jusqu'à la lie,
Oui, nous fummes aveugles a tes aspirations de liberté et de pluralisme,
Oui, nous tentâmes par les moyens les plus abjects de nous maintenir au pouvoir.

Mais nous échouâmes
et ce temps est révolu.

Aujourd'hui qu'on déboulonne la statue à notre éfigie dans le hall,
Aujourd'hui qu'on décroche nos portraits de tous les lieux publics
Aujourd'hui que l'on fait de notre nom un synonyme de l'ogre pour les petits enfants,
Nous avons décidé de nous retirer quelques temps pour réfléchir.

Nous vous souhaitons paix et prospérité.​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ici, non.
> Tu me connais suffisament pour savoir qu'il reste encore des zones d'ombres, non ?



Ok, ok ! Je fais comme si je n'avais rien vu


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas qu'il y aura, suivant les cas de figure, risque de voir démission sur démission ?
> 
> Pour le reste, je suis d'accord.



Non, je ne crois pas. Mais je te l'accorde, l'intérêt de cette règle est d'abord motivé par des considérations personnelles. 
On est pas obligé de le cadrer. Un des principes de la loi, depuis le droit canon des romains, est que ce qui n'est pas prévu par la loi est permis.


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> premi&#232;re observation: les r&#232;gles ne s'appliquent qu'au pr&#233;sent thread (il me reste un soup&#231;on de lucidit&#233; ) de plus, c'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que je vois la notion de "souhait" pour l'application d'une loi


 Oui, le ch&#226;teau est un sanctuaire dans l'enceinte des forums. 
Quant au souhait : nous n'en sommes qu'&#224; la phase de proposition. Je peux donc encore souhaiter. 




> le multi-pseudo n'est pas souhaitable. mais j'ai suffisamment d'heures de vol pour savoir ce qu'il en est en r&#233;alit&#233;
> 
> en bref, puisqu'aucune garantie n'existe en ce domaine: faut faire avec


Benjamin dispose d&#233;sormais d'un petit hack prompt &#224; d&#233;busquer cette pratique. Moi-m&#234;me, colectionneur de r&#244;les, ait du en faire les frais.
Ce que je veux &#233;viter, c'est la constitution d'une arm&#233;e de multi-pseudos pour construire des majorit&#233;s fictives.

_



			il suffit de regarder la derni&#232;re liste des votants o&#249; des "*" figurent en lieu et place de posteurs courageux...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_  Sans commentaire.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le ch&#226;teau est un sanctuaire dans l'enceinte des forums.
> Quant au souhait : nous n'en sommes qu'&#224; la phase de proposition. Je peux donc encore souhaiter.



j'ai du mal m'exprimer, mais te connaissant un peu, je te soup&#231;onne de m'avoir bien compris, c'est &#224; ce souhait l&#224; que je faisais allusion:



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> 8. Je souhaite qu'une r&#232;gle d&#233;finissant l'*&#233;thique du jeu* soit ajout&#233;e au  paragraphe _honneur et doigt&#233;_. Elle dirait en substance :
> 
> Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo. La pratique des multi-pseudos est bannie du Ch&#226;teau. Tout multi-pseudo votant est susceptible d'&#234;tre signal&#233; &#224; l'administrateur des forums. Son vote sera r&#233;put&#233; nul, et l'administrateur pourra, *s'il le souhaite*, bannir le pseudo des forums, comme c'est l'usage.



  




> Benjamin dispose d&#233;sormais d'un petit hack prompt &#224; d&#233;busquer cette pratique. Moi-m&#234;me, colectionneur de r&#244;les, ait du en faire les frais.
> Ce que je veux &#233;viter, c'est la constitution d'une arm&#233;e de multi-pseudos pour construire des majorit&#233;s fictives.



les moyens &#224; disposition des "autorit&#233;s" ne sont pas en cause. un r&#232;glement s'applique ou pas (y compris &#224; ceux qui l'ont r&#233;dig&#233. ou nous entrons dans le droit r&#233;galien... c'est Montebourg qui va &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u    

mais, comme le faisait justement remarquer Ponk, nous sommes ici pour rigoler


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bandes de malaaaaaaAAAaaades !*
> :love:
> :love:



pour toi:






*Partenaire officiel du "Maître du Château"*​


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je t'accorde que, r&#233;dig&#233;es comme elles le sont, la d&#233;nomination de leader de l'opposition ou de la majorit&#233; est assez formaliste.
> Je propose qu'&#224; l'avenir, les regroupements soient libres. Le bipartisme n'est pas une fin en soi, et on peut donc laisser la place &#224; d'autres types de regroupements. Chaque candidat devrait donc &#234;tre libre de se regrouper derri&#232;re n'importe quelle banni&#232;re, &#224; condition d'en avertir le chambellan, et d'encourir les &#233;ventuelles sanctions pour d&#233;faut de publicit&#233; de son ralliement. C'est la proposition n&#176;1.


Cela, &#224; mon sens, (et apr&#232;s experience o&#249; cela m'aurait &#233;t&#233; bien pratique) risque de modifier profond&#233;ment le deroulement et l'esprit du jeu (tout en le simplifiant effectivement), elevant un peu un des interet secondaire de devenir leader de l'opposition, et enlevant tout l'interet d'etre nomm&#233; candidat de la majorit&#233; (m&#234;me si cela a &#233;t&#233; il me semble trop peu exploit&#233.


> Pour le reste, et vu que nous sommes en phase transitoire (faudrait pas trop qu'elle dure, histoire d'&#233;viter les tentatives de coup d'&#233;tat), je peux me permettre d'afficher des propositions, m&#234;me sans &#234;tre membre du conseil l&#233;gislatif.
> 
> 2. Je souhaite que le Ma&#238;tre ne puisse cumuler plusieurs mandats cons&#233;cutifs, et que la dur&#233;e maximale d'un mandat de ma&#238;tre soit fix&#233;e par la "constitution" du jeu.


Une limitation du nombre de mandat consecutifs serait en effet souhaitable, par contre il me parait interressant qu'un maitre puisse se representer, car il me semble qu'il peut etre ludique de jouer la defense/consolidation/r&#233;&#233;lection au moins un tour, tout comme le poste de leader de l'opposition donne un avantage certain pour le tour suivant.


> 3. Je souhaite &#233;galement que le Chambellan ne puisse &#234;tre candidat au poste de Ma&#238;tre, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il est le gardien de la probit&#233; des scores.


 


> 4. Le Chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres peuvent d&#233;missionner publiquement de leur poste pour convenances personnelles ou cas de conscience. Le Ma&#238;tre pourvoit alors au poste vacant dans les plus brefs d&#233;lais.


Ce n'est pas dans les regles, mais le contraire non plus. 
Les postes &#233;tant necessaire au bon deroulement du jeu, je ne doute pas que les joueurs qui souhaitent quitter une partie pour quelques raison que ce soit sont suffisament eduqu&#233; et polis (on est pas sur macbidouille  )pour le signaler afin de ne pas nuire au jeu 


> 5. Je souhaite que soit pr&#233;cis&#233;e la notion de d&#233;ch&#233;ance des droits civiques du terroriste. Celui qui fait usage de la bombe perd ses droits civiques pour un tour. Il ne peut donc ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur, ni &#234;tre Chambellan.


Ca me parait assez pr&#233;cis, mais ne peux pas nuire au jeu


> 6. Je suis d'accord avec la proposition amenant &#224; ce que le vote de la bombe d&#233;truise une fraction des suffrages d&#233;ja exprim&#233;s. 20% ou 30% me semble un bon &#233;quilibre.



L'infame PonK, dictateur d&#233;chu  m'a fait part aussi de son approbation sur ce point.


> 7. Je souhaite que soit clarifi&#233;e la question de l'&#233;l&#233;gibilit&#233;, vers la r&#233;daction suivante :
> Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
> - d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
> ou
> ...



why not


> 8. Je souhaite qu'une r&#232;gle d&#233;finissant l'*&#233;thique du jeu* soit ajout&#233;e au  paragraphe _honneur et doigt&#233;_. Elle dirait en substance :
> 
> Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo. La pratique des multi-pseudos est bannie du Ch&#226;teau. Tout multi-pseudo votant est susceptible d'&#234;tre signal&#233; &#224; l'administrateur des forums. Son vote sera r&#233;put&#233; nul, et l'administrateur pourra, s'il le souhaite, bannir le pseudo des forums, comme c'est l'usage.
> Tout manquement grave aux r&#232;gles (coup d'&#233;tat, infraction caract&#233;ris&#233;e au r&#232;glement) peut &#234;tre solutionn&#233; par une p&#233;tition populaire rassemblant les 2/3 des &#233;lecteurs du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent.
> Si la p&#233;tition aboutit &#224; la d&#233;mission du Maitre, ou &#224; sa destitution, le pouvoir est alors remis transitoirement aux 3 p&#233;titionnaires disposant du plus de points, avec charge unique d'organiser un scrutin dans un d&#233;lai de 3 jours.



&#231;a me semble bien bavard inutilement  je pense que juste graver  :
"Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo" apr&#232;s "Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat" suffirait.


			
				extrait de la constitution a dit:
			
		

> LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN
> &#8230;
> Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat
> &#8230;.


La partie honneur et doigt&#233; etant suffisament claire.
(eventuellement une verification par moderateur en cas de doute et l'annulation des votes de _tous les pseudos_ du posteur ind&#233;licat en cas de non respect.



> 9. Consid&#233;rant que la s&#233;quence de jeu est :
> a. Prise de fonction du nouveau maitre
> b. Nomination du gouvernement
> c. Eventuelle phase l&#233;gislative
> ...


I agree.


> _Je vous laisse avec l'aspirine, j'ai du boulot._



Malheureusement toutes tes id&#233;es ne pourront etre mise en &#339;uvres en 1 tour, la constitution stipulant :



			
				extrait de la constitution a dit:
			
		

> Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif
> 
> Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
> L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
> ...



Soit trois modifs maxi par tour.


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Pour Grug : 25 *
> teo
> Nephou
> fab'fab
> ...




Je viens de demander à Bejamin de supprimer mon double speudo... "Bouche Dorée"...  
D'autre part je sais qu'il y a eu du ménage il n'y a pas longtemps et je m'étonne encore que ceux qui sont *"*"* dans la liste des votants de Grug ne soient pas encore virés..
Peut être que cela se fera...   

En tous cas ça fera de la place  au Bar...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2006)

Pas si anodin ce jeu finalement ! plein de dommages collatéraux et de victimes civiles en perspective


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> premi&#232;re observation: les r&#232;gles ne s'appliquent qu'au pr&#233;sent thread (il me reste un soup&#231;on de lucidit&#233; ) de plus, c'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que je vois la notion de "souhait" pour l'application d'une loi
> 
> le multi-pseudo n'est pas souhaitable. mais j'ai suffisamment d'heures de vol pour savoir ce qu'il en est en r&#233;alit&#233;
> 
> ...


faire avec. 

La constitution jusqu'&#224; maintenant ne precisant pas que le multipseudo etait interdit dans ce jeu, suggerant m&#234;me qu'un pseudo= un vote, cette faille a &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233;e, en conscience, en pas comme une tricherie, mais comme une faille du reglement &#224; exploiter, comme cela est le cas dans n'importe quel jeu. 

Il me parait primordial que ce point soit r&#233;form&#233; car on a pu constater qu'il creeait une tension allant au del&#224; du simple jeu.



			
				la constitution a dit:
			
		

> Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau est un *jeu*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Chaque candidat devrait donc &#234;tre libre de se regrouper derri&#232;re n'importe quelle banni&#232;re, &#224; condition d'en avertir le chambellan, et d'encourir les &#233;ventuelles sanctions pour d&#233;faut de publicit&#233; de son ralliement. C'est la proposition n&#176;1.



On risque de voir arriver, apr&#232;s l'&#233;caill&#233; carmin&#233;, le candidat Saucisse ! :bebe:  

Pour les 3 propostions, il semble qu'il faille parer au plus presser. Il ne reste, &#233;ventuellement, qu'&#224; garder les propositions faites sur ce tour, pour voir s'il est possible de les pr&#233;senter voire de valider celles qui feront l'unanimit&#233; au tour suivant. Donc, qu'est-ce qu'on garde ? Ce qui concerne le terroriste et les multiples pseudo ?


----------



## sofiping (28 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de demander à Bejamin de supprimer mon double speudo... "Bouche Dorée"...
> D'autre part je sais qu'il y a eu du ménage il n'y a pas longtemps et je m'étonne encore que ceux qui sont *"*"* dans la liste des votants de Grug ne soient pas encore virés..
> Peut être que cela se fera...
> 
> En tous cas ça fera de la place  au Bar...  :rateau:



Et mon voooooote ... on peux pas le rajouter !!! 
j'etais comme une fada qui essayait de voter pendant que la merdassebox fesait barrage ... y devrait compter celui là  :rateau: .....


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

Sur la question des ralliements : on peut garder un fonctionnement de type bipartiste, pourquoi pas. Une majorit&#233;, et une opposition. Et si c'est trop limitatif &#224; l'usage, on &#233;voluera. Sur le reste, je te rejoins sur tout. Deux mandats, c'est r&#233;aliste, les multi-pseudos, OK, le reste aussi.




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement toutes tes id&#233;es ne pourront etre mise en &#339;uvres en 1 tour, la constitution stipulant :
> 
> 
> 
> Soit trois modifs maxi par tour.


C'est l&#224; une interpr&#233;tation bien stricte de la lettre. A partir du moment o&#249; l'on fait une fourn&#233;e, &#231;a compte pour une modification, non ? Sinon, on va y passer tout l'&#233;t&#233;. 

Je pense qu'il y a les moyens d'aller vers une proposition consensuelle regroupant ce qui nous parait n&#233;cessaire tout de suite.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On risque de voir arriver, apr&#232;s l'&#233;caill&#233; carmin&#233;, le candidat Saucisse ! :bebe:



Un peu de respect dans cette phase de consultation legislative serait de bon aloi    


> Pour les 3 propostions, il semble qu'il faille parer au plus presser. Il ne reste, &#233;ventuellement, qu'&#224; garder les propositions faites sur ce tour, pour voir s'il est possible de les pr&#233;senter voire de valider celles qui feront l'unanimit&#233; au tour suivant. Donc, qu'est-ce qu'on garde ? Ce qui concerne le terroriste et les multiples pseudo ?



je suis en accord total pour ce qui est de parer au plus press&#233;.

-Le multipseudo (reste &#224; se mettre d'accord sur le texte, je suis partisant d'une simple phrase : *Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo*["en comptant sur honneur et doigt&#233;"] afin que ca soit clair et n'alourdisse pas trop les regles)

-Le terroriste (il faut encore se mettre d'accord sur la reforme, je suis pour les 30% des derniers votes arriv&#233;s)

- le 3eme point qui me parait urgent de reformer serait
la etablie par le conseil constitution s'applique pour les elections qui suivent l'etablissement de la contitution.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Plus les règles sont complexes plus nous avons besoin d'un cadre pour jouer et des informations claires : ça n'empêchera pas les traîtrises et autres, ni même les zones d'ombres  

Personnellement j'arrive à jouer quand tout est claire sinon je m'amuse c'est tout, je floode, c'est marrant un moment.

Et tout à l'heure je parlais seulement d'une annonce d'ouverture de campagne en bonne et dûe forme .

Pas besoin des modos pour ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sur la question des ralliements : on peut garder un fonctionnement de type bipartiste, pourquoi pas. Une majorit&#233;, et une opposition. Et si c'est trop limitatif &#224; l'usage, on &#233;voluera.



Malgr&#233; tout, je vois bien le grand avantage qu'il y aurait &#224; changer de type pour le bon d&#233;roulement du jeu.



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y a les moyens d'aller vers une proposition consensuelle regroupant ce qui nous parait n&#233;cessaire tout de suite.



Ok, 2 mandats, multipseudo et terroriste.

Plus, si on fait un pack, les autres propositions qui m'ont sembl&#233; faire l'unanimit&#233; &#224; savoir :

_"3. Le Chambellan ne puisse &#234;tre candidat au poste de Ma&#238;tre, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il est le gardien de la probit&#233; des scores.

5. la notion de d&#233;ch&#233;ance des droits civiques du terroriste. Celui qui fait usage de la bombe perd ses droits civiques pour un tour. Il ne peut donc ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur, ni &#234;tre Chambellan.

6.la proposition amenant &#224; ce que le vote de la bombe d&#233;truise une fraction des suffrages d&#233;ja exprim&#233;s. 20% ou 30% me semble un bon &#233;quilibre.

7. Je souhaite que soit clarifi&#233;e la question de l'&#233;l&#233;gibilit&#233;, vers la r&#233;daction suivante :
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il : 
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).

Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

8. Je souhaite qu'une r&#232;gle d&#233;finissant l'&#233;thique du jeu soit ajout&#233;e au paragraphe honneur et doigt&#233;. Elle dirait en substance :

Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo. La pratique des multi-pseudos est bannie du Ch&#226;teau. Tout multi-pseudo votant est susceptible d'&#234;tre signal&#233; &#224; l'administrateur des forums. Son vote sera r&#233;put&#233; nul, et l'administrateur pourra, s'il le souhaite, bannir le pseudo *du jeu ou du forum*, comme c'est l'usage. 
Tout manquement grave aux r&#232;gles (coup d'&#233;tat, infraction caract&#233;ris&#233;e au r&#232;glement) peut &#234;tre solutionn&#233; par une p&#233;tition populaire rassemblant les 2/3 des &#233;lecteurs du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent
Si la p&#233;tition aboutit &#224; la d&#233;mission du Maitre, ou &#224; sa destitution, le pouvoir est alors remis transitoirement aux 3 p&#233;titionnaires disposant du plus de points, avec charge unique d'organiser un scrutin dans un d&#233;lai de 3 jours.*(&#224; voir avec cette correction de Grug sur cette proposition de Rezba : "Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo" apr&#232;s "Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat")*

9. Consid&#233;rant que la s&#233;quence de jeu est :
a. Prise de fonction du nouveau maitre
b. Nomination du gouvernement
c. Eventuelle phase l&#233;gislative
d. Ouverture de la campagne
e. Cloture de la campagne
f. Proclamation des r&#233;sultats par le chambellan sortant

Je propose que toute modification des r&#232;gles vot&#233;e en s&#233;quence l&#233;gislative s'applique d&#232;s sa promulgation."_

Pour &#231;a pas utile de l&#233;gif&#233;rer mais bon pour le d&#233;roulement du jeu : lien dans la signature avec le r&#233;glement pour les &#233;lus, les candidats.


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2006)

Ah !
Les r&#232;gles du jeu de dames !
Puissent-elles vous inspirer !


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Malgr&#233; tout, je vois bien le grand avantage qu'il y aurait &#224; changer de type pour le bon d&#233;roulement du jeu.


Au moins pour l'opposition. Qu'il puisse y avoir plusieurs camps dans l'opposition peut se r&#233;v&#233;ler suicidaire pour elle, mais aussi riche en rebondissement, avec une bonne strat&#233;gie.




Dites, Ma&#238;tre *grug*, tu sais que la page 146 du fil n'existe actuellement que dans un seul mode de pr&#233;sentation. Perso, je n'ai que 100 pages. Et je n'affiche que 30 posts par page. On peut en afficher 40...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Plus les règles sont complexes plus nous avons besoin d'un cadre pour jouer et des informations claires : ça n'empêchera pas les traîtrises et autres, ni même les zones d'ombres
> 
> Personnellement j'arrive à jouer quand tout est claire sinon je m'amuse c'est tout, je floode, c'est marrant un moment.
> 
> ...


La campagne n'est pas ouverte ! et le sera en temps utiles, rapidement apr&#232;s adoption d'une nouvelle constitution.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Au moins pour l'opposition. Qu'il puisse y avoir plusieurs camps dans l'opposition peut se r&#233;v&#233;ler suicidaire pour elle, mais aussi riche en rebondissement, avec une bonne strat&#233;gie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post 2046 et suivants 
(comme si c'etait pas dej&#224; assez dur de s'y reperer dans ce merdier


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Post 2046 et suivants
> (comme si c'etait pas dejà assez dur de s'y reperer dans ce merdier



J'ai tenté un petit récapitulatif. J'ai enlevé les quotes pour que la citation soit possible. J'espère avoir récupéré toutes les propositions.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout, je vois bien le grand avantage qu'il y aurait à changer de type pour le bon déroulement du jeu.


Pour m'être fait chier avec la règle en place afin de recolter les electeurs de tirhum (un a un, au MP  ) ça serait plus confortable, mais peut etre moins ludique, je propose qu'on laisse ça aux suivants


> Ok, 2 mandats, multipseudo et terroriste.
> 
> Plus, si on fait un pack, les autres propositions qui m'ont semblé faire l'unanimité :





> Posté par rezba
> 3. Le Chambellan ne puisse être candidat au poste de Maître, étant donné qu'il est le gardien de la probité des scores.
> 
> 5. la notion de déchéance des droits civiques du terroriste. Celui qui fait usage de la bombe perd ses droits civiques pour un tour. Il ne peut donc ni être candidat, ni être électeur, ni être Chambellan.
> ...


 ok, 30%





> 8. Je souhaite qu'une règle définissant l'éthique du jeu soit ajoutée au paragraphe honneur et doigté. Elle dirait en substance :
> 
> Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo. La pratique des multi-pseudos est bannie du Château. Tout multi-pseudo votant est susceptible d'être signalé à l'administrateur des forums. Son vote sera réputé nul, et l'administrateur pourra, s'il le souhaite, bannir le pseudo du jeu ou du forum, comme c'est l'usage.
> Tout manquement grave aux règles (coup d'état, infraction caractérisée au règlement) peut être solutionné par une pétition populaire rassemblant les 2/3 des électeurs du tour précédent
> Si la pétition aboutit à la démission du Maitre, ou à sa destitution, le pouvoir est alors remis transitoirement aux 3 pétitionnaires disposant du plus de points, avec charge unique d'organiser un scrutin dans un délai de 3 jours.(à voir avec cette correction : "Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo" après "Tout posteur enregistré peut voter et être candidat")



je suis pour la solution simple afin de ne pas alourdir les regles 


> Pour ça pas utile de légiférer mais bon pour le déroulement du jeu : lien dans la signature avec le réglement pour les élus, les candidats.


100% d'accord avec l'idée de la signature.
On peut peut être inscrire : les candidats devront mettre dans leur signature un lien vers la constitution (page 1 du fil) et un vers le post du maîtrte indiquant les forces en presence et les dates blahblah (enfin tout ce qu'il fautt mettre pour lancer le scrutin)


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

Donner moi un quart d'heure et je vous fais une proposition de reformulation compl&#232;te.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Donner moi un quart d'heure et je vous fais une proposition de reformulation compl&#232;te.


pas une minute de plus sinon je te nomme Chambellan !


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ah !
> Les règles du jeu de dames !
> Puissent-elles vous inspirer !


-
c'est vrai pour les regles du jeu de dames
la 8 eme  est explicite
_*8-*. *Je souhaite qu'une règle définissant l'éthique du jeu soit ajoutée au paragraphe honneur et doigté. *_
*dans un jeu de dames il en faut amigo ! :afraid: *
*-*
*  *


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

1. Prise de fonction du ma&#238;tre fraichement &#233;lu
2. Le Ma&#238;tre nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
3. Une &#233;ventuelle phase de conseil l&#233;gislatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil l&#233;gislatif)
4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de d&#233;but et de cl&#244;ture de la campagne.
5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.

*LES R&#212;LES*

*Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :*


Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats cons&#233;cutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession.


*Le Chambellan :*

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
Gardien de la probit&#233; des votes, le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre candidat au poste de maitre.

*L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (voir l'_Opposition et la Majorit&#233;_)

*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*

Un "terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" peut voir le jour au tour d'apr&#232;s, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur ni &#234;tre chambellan.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).
Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

*Honneur et Doigt&#233;*

Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Les nouvelles r&#232;gles sont promulgu&#233;es avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent imm&#233;diatement.








Comme vous pouvez le constater, les nouvelles r&#233;dactions sont en rouge. Merci de v&#233;rifier que je n'ai rien trahi/oubli&#233;.


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas qu'on embauche une attachée de presse spécialisée en com' politique, pour diffuser cela auprès des masses, en termes simples mais attractifs ?
> 
> :love:



Tu veux dire "avec des gros seins" ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas qu'on *débauche* une attachée de presse spécialisée en com' politique, pour diffuser cela auprès des masses, en termes simples mais attractifs ?
> 
> :love:


 
coquin va


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous pouvez le constater, les nouvelles r&#233;dactions sont en rouge. Merci de v&#233;rifier que je n'ai rien trahi/oubli&#233;.



&#199;a me semble parfait  Si tout le monde est d'accord, il faut demander &#224; ce que ce post remplace le premier du sujet. Ensuite, la campagne pourra commencer d&#232;s que les responsables seront nomm&#233;s 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas qu'on embauche une attach&#233;e de presse sp&#233;cialis&#233;e en com' politique, pour diffuser cela aupr&#232;s des masses, en termes simples mais attractifs ?
> 
> :love:



Il fallait s'y attendre mais choisis bien le support E pour les tables de la loi, parce qu'il faut de la place !   Je suppose que la perfection au masculin &#231;a existe s&#251;rement au niveau presse sp&#233;cialis&#233;e en com'politique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

ça roule pour moi


----------



## Nobody (28 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Il me semble qu'il faudrait une synth&#232;se par une bande d par un coll&#232;ge de connaisseurs plut&#244;t qu'un addition de catalogues de Constitutions revisit&#233;es..._
> 
> :love:




Mais non... L'id&#233;al c'est de continuer ainsi et que chaque maitre du ch&#226;teau puisse soit changer soit am&#233;liorer les r&#232;gles &#224; son tour comme ce fut le cas jusqu'ici. C'est bien plus gai ainsi. Et en cela, je rejoins totalement PonkHead qui disait qu'il ne faudrait pas cadenasser les r&#232;gles sinon &#231;a risque de devenir vite chiant.

Vous avez tous jou&#233; &#224; des jeux de soci&#233;t&#233;, vous savez tous tr&#232;s bien qu'on adapte tr&#232;s souvent les r&#232;gles soit parce qu'on ne les comprend pas, soit parce qu'elles causent des bugs, soit parce qu'on en trouve d'autres plus amusantes &#224; notre gout. Et puis le jeu ainsi chang&#233; retrouve un attrait qu'on ne lui connaissait plus.

Franchement, personnellement, c'est ce qui m'a amus&#233; jusqu'ici: ce sont toutes les discussions autour des r&#232;gles. C'est un bon spectacle, alors continuons sur cette lanc&#233;e! 



Bon, c'est Grug alors, le maitre actuel?

Et bien, nous attendons ses d&#233;clarations de d&#233;but de r&#232;gne: date de lancement de la campagne, points attribu&#233;s ou retir&#233;s, &#233;ch&#233;ance des votes et tout le saint tremblement.


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2006)

Finalement c'était surtout une journée réflexion si je comprends bien


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a me semble parfait  Si tout le monde est d'accord, il faut demander &#224; ce que ce post remplace le premier du sujet. Ensuite, la campagne pourra commencer d&#232;s que les responsables seront nomm&#233;s
> &#8230;



Non tr&#232;s ch&#232;re panth&#232;re, leader de l'opposition issue du parti de l'opposition sociale, tu sembles avoir oubli&#233; de lire ce qui n'&#233;tait pas &#233;crit en rouge.

1 : il ne s'agit l&#224; que d'une proposition tout &#224; fait hors des r&#232;gle, le Chambellan n'ayant pas &#233;t&#233; nomm&#233;,   

2 : C'est le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau, non le leader de l'opposition qui fixe les &#233;ch&#233;ances et un ordre pour faire les choses.

Je te remercie donc &#224; l'avenir de respecter les regles, de t'y conformer, et de t'y referer. 

Le ma&#238;tre du chateau.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, nous attendons ses déclarations de début de règne: date de lancement de la campagne, points attribués ou retirés, échéance des votes et tout le saint tremblement.



Comme prévu par la constitution mon règne a commencé par une journée d'apaisement et de reflexion. 

Je parlerais des nominations, echeances, points etc  à 20 heures.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Non tr&#232;s ch&#232;re panth&#232;re, leader de l'opposition issue du parti de l'opposition sociale, tu sembles avoir oubli&#233; de lire ce qui n'&#233;tait pas &#233;crit en rouge.
> 
> 1 : il ne s'agit l&#224; que d'une proposition tout &#224; fait hors des r&#232;gle, le Chambellan n'ayant pas &#233;t&#233; nomm&#233;,
> 
> ...



J'entends bien car je suis s&#251;re que tu as not&#233; le *"si tout le monde est d'accord"*   et ma voix compte dans l'adoption de cette constitution  Cela dit, c'est vrai que mon post est brouillon et que je n'arrive toujours pas &#224; me faire &#224; l'id&#233;e que le ch&#226;teau ressemble maintenant &#224; une piscine.


----------



## Nobody (28 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaah miiierda !
> L'Opérateur Historique des Télécommunications Français© m'annonce qu'il va me foirer ma connexion internet à 19h00, heure française, en sabordant à distance ma Boîtavie©, après quoi mon lien impalpable mais tellement tiède avec vous mes ami(e)s va se déplacer à dos de mulet à l'autre bout de la ville en évitant les voies de circulation dangereuses pour se me la rétablir dans 7 à 10 jours...
> :hein:
> 
> ...




Nous ne t'oublierons jamais. Va, et sois heureux.


----------



## y&b (28 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'était surtout une journée réflexion si je comprends bien



Comme quoi, le chaos peut être constructif ... 

Peuple du chateau.

Que l'on ne se méprenne pas sur mon acte désépéré, souvent l'appanage des minorité qui n'ont que ce moyen pour se faire entendre

Ma campagne désatrueuse, j'en conviens au tour précédent, et dont le slogan était "pour le progrès", avait pour but de modifier quelques lois comportant des zones d'ombre.
Malheureusement, l'arrivée d'Elephans de MacG gavés de points dico et jouant de "peoplisation" et n'ayant pour but de montrer qui a la plus grosse***, ne m'a pas permis d'y remedier.
J'ai donc utilisé le seul moyen en mon pouvoir afin que légiféreation il y est. (le but de ce jeux n'est-il pas l'établissement d'une démocratie ?)

Les reflexions et propositions que j'ai pu lire me semble aller dans le bon sens, et je ne regrette aucunement d'avoir sacrifier mes droits civiques dans ce but.

je soutiendrai donc moralement le candidat qui choisira cette voie. 

*I'LL BE BACK.*


*** bande de potes


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> *I'LL BE BACK.*



Je sais que ce n'est pas ce que tu penses mais si tu pars du principe que je suis de nouveau dans l'opposition ton acte n'a jamais exist&#233; ! Personne ne t'emp&#234;che donc de te pr&#233;senter


----------



## y&b (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ce n'est pas ce que tu penses mais si tu pars du principe que je suis de nouveau dans l'opposition ton acte n'a jamais existé ! Personne ne t'empêche donc de te présenter



Beaucoup de pages ecrites pour un acte qui n'a jamais existé ...  

Mais peu importe, tant que le résultat va dans le bon sens. 

Attendons de voir pour le reste.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de pages ecrites pour un acte qui n'a jamais existé ...


Avec du bol, Goldman nous en fera bien une chanson...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aaah miiierda !
> L'Opérateur Historique des Télécommunications Français© m'annonce qu'il va me foirer ma connexion internet à 19h00, heure française, en sabordant à distance ma Boîtavie©, après quoi mon lien impalpable mais tellement tiède avec vous mes ami(e)s va se déplacer à dos de mulet à l'autre bout de la ville en évitant les voies de circulation dangereuses pour se me la rétablir dans 7 à 10 jours...
> :hein:
> 
> ...


Mouahahahaha! 7 &#224; 10 jours! 
La derni&#232;re fois qu'ils m'ont dit &#231;a, j'ai attendu 20 jours.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup de pages ecrites pour un acte qui n'a jamais existé ...
> 
> Mais peu importe, tant que le résultat va dans le bon sens.
> 
> Attendons de voir pour le reste.


Effectivement ton acte n'a pas existé, cette question est reglée 
Du coup tu as tes droits civiques pour le prochain tour 


les nominations seront proclamées dans l'heure.


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ...Franchement, personnellement, c'est ce qui m'a amusé jusqu'ici: ce sont toutes les discussions autour des règles. C'est un bon spectacle, alors continuons sur cette lancée!


...Le but du jeu est d'élaborer les règles du jeu !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avec du bol, Goldman nous en fera bien une chanson...



Mettons du vieux pain sur le balcon, en attendant les moineaux les pigeons


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avec du bol, Goldman nous en fera bien une chanson...


Que fait cet individu dans le donjon du ch&#226;teau ?

Comment est-il sorti des oubliettes ?

Au fait, qui est-ce ?



Tiens : 3 001 odyss&#233;e de ...


----------



## y&b (28 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ...Le but du jeu est d'élaborer les règles du jeu !



Heureusement qu'il y a des gens qui suivent ! Et qui comprennent. 



			
				grug a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ton acte n'a pas existé, cette question est reglée



D'autres gens on nié des points de détails de l'histoire, mais ça n'a pas marché heureusement pour nous ! 
Ce que tu fais s'appelle un coup d'état, mais, comme celui de Ponk, il va dans le bons sens donc, continu ... 
Quoiqu'il en soit tu n'est que le mâitre provisoire nomé face à une crise politique majeure, au vu du fait que tu représente la majorité du dernier scrutin avant la bombe. 

Je respecterai donc les reglé et serai privée de mes droit civiques pour le prochain tour.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

Les nominations pour le tour en cours (commenc&#233; lors de mon election triomphale) :

Le poste de leader de l'opposition &#233;tant pourvu et tenu brillamment et constructivement par *TibomonG4*

les autres r&#244;les de ce jeu sont encore &#224; distribuer, c'est pourquoi par ce post et en ma qualit&#233; de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau je proc&#232;de aux nominations suivantes.
*Nominations :*

Pour son excellent travail sur la constitution alors qu'on lui avait rien demand&#233; (du moins au d&#233;but   ) 
*Rezba* est nomm&#233; *Chambellan* avec les pouvoirs y aff&#233;rent

Pour son excellente participation &#224; ma campagne, sa f&#233;minit&#233;, ses nombreuses autres qualit&#233;s et son int&#233;r&#234;t pour le jeu  :
*Mado* est nomm&#233;e *executrice des basses &#339;uvres.*

*PonKHead* se voit gratifier 
du titre honorifique et inali&#233;nable d' "inf&#226;me ma&#238;tre fondateur"
(va jouer les anarchistes apr&#232;s avec une breloque pareille )


*Le reste des Postes officiels (bien que purements'honorifiques)*
---
*Joanes* est nomm&#233; grand chambranle de la porte en charge de la caler.
--
*Silvio, head the head, nobody et queenlucia* sont nomm&#233;s responsables honorifiques de la commission de reflexion et de gestion des dates de vacances, commission ouverte &#224; tous.
----
*Mado* est nomm&#233;e, en plus de son poste d'executrice des basses &#339;uvres, ministre du classement horizontal

*Roberto* se voit d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233; la charge de pr&#233;pos&#233; au classement vertical des couvertures de Penthouse, sous le regard du ministre au classement horizontale (habit de soubrette non fourni)

*Benjamin* ministre du coudboul qui fait plaisir

*Docqu&#233;ville* est nom&#233; ministre des affaires etranges et religieuses

*Lemmy* &#224; la jeunesse et aux sports

*Loustic*secretaire d'etat du controle anti dopage, sous le controle du ministre des sports

*Maiwen *secr&#233;taire d'&#233;tat &#224; la sant&#233; charg&#233;e des petits vieux pendant la canicule

*Macmarco* aux collectivit&#233;s territoriales &#224; identit&#233;s culturelles affirm&#233;s

*Supermoquette* est nomm&#233; ministre du gardiennage de Roberto, charg&#233; de la recherche sur le priapisme.
--
*Fabfab'* est nomm&#233; pr&#233;sident de l'ORTC

*Tirhum*  est nomm&#233; (comme d'hab )peintre officiel du ch&#226;teau

*[MGZ]Bassman* est nomm&#233; ambassadeur de la France d'en bas aupr&#232;s de la [MGZ], (avec confiscation de son passeport une fois sur place, et ce dans un esprit d'apaisement)

*La [MGZ]* re&#231;oit un prix collectif de participation de second r&#244;le

*Macelene*, charg&#233;e du programme de ma campagne (r&#233;dig&#233; mais jamais publi&#233
re&#231;oit de l'huile de palme et un l&#233;opard vivant &#224; d&#233;pecer pour r&#233;parer ses v&#234;tements (piles non incluses)

*Sofiping* un pantalon

*Odr&#233;* un baiser

*Dool* un baby (gros)

*Human Fly* une carte de fid&#233;lit&#233; chez Baygon&#169; vert

*Webo* recoit le livre : "RTFM, les sens cach&#233; de cette expression populaire" en &#233;dition de luxe reli&#233;e cuir

*Nephou* re&#231;oit un coudboul.

*Aricossec*, en tant que troubadour ind&#233;pendant ne peut  se voir honorer par le pouvoir en place, quel que soit le regime

--

*Y&b*, malgr&#233; son erreur d'appreciation sur le tour de jeu pr&#233;c&#232;dent garde ses droits civiques pour l'&#233;lection &#224; venir.

Les restants restent &#224; leur places et re&#231;oivent l'assurance de ma consid&#233;ration distingu&#233;e, et plus si affinit&#233;s.

*Le terroriste :*

je n'ai encore pas reussi &#224; determiner qui pouvait se revendiquer terroriste sur le scrutin &#224; venir.
si il y en a un sur le prochain &#231;a sera au Chambelan de le determiner, de l'indiquer, et de le nommer au moins une fois. 

Je vous remercie de votre attention, le compte des points sera publi&#233; dans la soir&#233;e.

Merci

Votre pr&#233;sident du conseil du chateau,
Grug.


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Comme prévu par la constitution mon règne a commencé par une journée d'apaisement et de reflexion.
> 
> Je parlerais des nominations, echeances, points etc  à 20 heures.



Tu habites dans quelle contrée?


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> D'autres gens on nié des points de détails de l'histoire, mais ça n'a pas marché heureusement pour nous !
> Ce que tu fais s'appelle un coup d'état, mais, comme celui de Ponk, il va dans le bons sens donc, continu ...
> Quoiqu'il en soit tu n'est que le mâitre provisoire nomé face à une crise politique majeure, au vu du fait que tu représente la majorité du dernier scrutin avant la bombe.
> 
> Je respecterai donc les reglé et serai privée de mes droit civiques pour le prochain tour.


Non, un coup en force et dans les règles, pas un coup d'etat !
Tu as tes droits civiques pour l'élection à venir
, même si tu meriterais de les perdre pour avoir foutu la merde en faisant fi des regles et recommandations.


----------



## rezba (28 Juillet 2006)

Il n'y a pas de terroriste sur le tour &#224; venir. 

Je propose qu'on adopte les modifications constitutionnelles. Ensuite on ouvrira le bal pour une campagne courte, voir &#233;clair. Pr&#233;parez-vous.  

Votre chambellan ch&#233;ri. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite on ouvrira le bal



je te retiens pour la première danse :rateau:


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *[MGZ]Bassman* est nommé ambassadeur de la France d'en bas auprès de la [MGZ], (avec confiscation de son passeport une fois sur place, et ce dans un esprit d'apaisement)
> 
> *La [MGZ]* reçoit un prix collectif de participation de second rôle



niark !      


à mes multipseudos invisibles pour vous servir mon-saigneur !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *Docquéville* est nomé ministre des affaires etranges et religieuses.


Monsieur le Président,

Je vous remercie de l'honneur que vous me faites en me confiant le ministère des Affaires étranges et religieuses. Je tâcherai de me montrer digne de votre confiance et vous informe que j'emploierai les jours qui viennent à explorer consciencieusement les affaires, sinon les plus étranges, du moins les plus obscures.

Je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur le Président, mon cher Grégoire, mon adoré, etc, etc.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

floué deux fois, je crois rêver


----------



## Nobody (28 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> floué deux fois, je crois rêver



A chacun selon ses mérites.

 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je propose qu'on adopte les modifications constitutionnelles.



Je r&#233;it&#232;re mon vote pour la version dont nous avons discut&#233;.  Voyons la nouvelle situ&#233;e quelques posts plus bas


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

*Rappel :*
-Le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau gagne 5 points pour son &#233;lection,
et le droit de distribuer 5 points comme bon lui semble (except&#233; lui m&#234;me)
-le leader de l'opposition 2 points.
-le Chambellan nomm&#233; gagne 2 points
-l'ex&#233;cuteur nomm&#233; peut enlever 5 pts &#224; qui il veut (except&#233; au ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau)

*Les points, apr&#232;s nominations, et avant la distribution des points des composants de l'ex&#233;cutif :*

rezba : 12 (a gagn&#233; +2 car nomm&#233; chambellan)
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
Grug : 5 (a gagn&#233; +5)
Tibomong4 :4 (a gagn&#233; +2)
Roberto : 2
Loustic : 2
joanes : 2
N&#176;6 : 1
Nobody : -1
tirhum : -1 
DocEvil : -1
Lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -5
silvio : -8


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *LE BUT DU JEU*
> 
> Le Maître du Château est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
> Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
> ...


ces reformes me paraissent à l'image de mon regne, efficaces et enrichissantes.

il y a cependant un oubli important concernant le non cumul possible des fonctions.

un joueur ne peut cumuler plusieures fonctions officielles dans un même tour

un autre plus mineur concernant le but du jeu : Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points, et de faire evoluer les regles pour en ameliorer l'interet et la jouabilité

je suis evidement pret à discuter ces points


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *Rappel :*
> -Le maître du château gagne 5 points pour son élection,
> et le droit de distribuer 5 points comme bon lui semble (excepté lui même)
> -le leader de l'opposition 2 points.
> ...



Ah enfin on reconnait mes mérites ... 
Par contre, et bien que j'apprécie de partager cette mission vitale avec Queenlucia et Nobody qui n'ont pas démérité, je suis un peu déçu pour le coup de voir Ed embarqué sur les mêmes responsabilités ... :mouais:
Je sais pas si je suis clair ... tiens je vais aller reboire un petit casanis, je suis sûr que ça va me faire du bien .... 

Ed : -8 !!!!! :king:


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *(...) Mado* est nomm&#233;e *executrice des basses &#339;uvres.* (...)


 ......... :love::love:

:rose:

_j'ai un portrait officieux et tout &#224; fait personnel ( que j'ai d&#233;ssin&#233; suivant l'id&#233;e que je m'en faisait) de l'&#233;x&#233;cutrice des basses &#339;uvres..... _


:rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un joueur ne peut cumuler plusieures fonctions officielles dans un m&#234;me tour



C'est d&#233;j&#224; dans la constitution, non ?  Juste &#224; la fin du chapitre "Terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" : _"L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour."_

PS : la majorit&#233; devrait payer une paire de lunettes &#224; Sa Pisciculture Premi&#232;re l'&#201;cailleux Carmin&#233;


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Edith: j'ai encore fait des c********


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Z'avez vu le http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144058


Oh tu sais....
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=64622&page=399


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Les nominations pour le tour en cours (commenc&#233; lors de mon election triomphale) : etc ...



Il manque le Pape! 

Ceci dit : F&#233;licitations 

Bon tirhum: Tu nous fait le Michel Ange ? 

P.S.: Z'avez vu le lien? 

P.S./ Celle ci est meilleure ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> la majorité devrait payer une paire de lunettes à Sa Pisciculture Première l'Écailleux Carminé



bon. quand est-ce qu'on ouvre les hostilités le vote pour l'écailler, çui là


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Le jeux n'est plus basé sur l'histoire?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2006)

Ah hum, comment dire.. kate...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le jeux n'est plus basé sur l'histoire?



Ah bah voilà enfin une qui suit


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon SM / MP


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est d&#233;j&#224; dans la constitution, non ?  Juste &#224; la fin du chapitre "Terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" : _"L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour."_
> 
> PS : la majorit&#233; devrait payer une paire de lunettes &#224; Sa Pisciculture Premi&#232;re l'&#201;cailleux Carmin&#233;


effectivement 


néanmoins keskeca fichje à cet endroit des regles


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Le jeux n'est plus basé sur l'histoire?


vu qu'on est arriv&#233; &#224; la democratie, il reste &#224; inventer la suite


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vu qu'on est arriv&#233; &#224; la democratie, il reste &#224; inventer la suite



Tu ne veux pas changer d'aspect alors? 
parce que entre Genevi&#232;ve + Patrick j'ai du mal


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne veux pas changer d'aspect alors?
> parce que entre Genevi&#232;ve + Patrick j'ai du mal


tss tss on en est qu'&#224; mon premier mndat, attends ma campgne du second pou le forum (p)uni  

sinon au point de vue historique et vu le bordel qui regnait apr&#232;s mon election triomphale, comme le faisait remarquer rezba, on est juste apr&#232;s la tentative de coup d'etat en espagne, en 80


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tss tss on en est qu'à mon premier mndat, attends ma campgne du second pou le forum (p)uni
> 
> sinon au point de vue historique et vu le bordel qui regnait après mon election triomphale, comme le faisait remarquer rezba, on est juste après la tentative de coup d'etat en espagne, en 80



Toi, t'as déjà bu ta camomille :mouais:     
Bonne et douce nuit!  

P.S.:Ça m'étonnerait que rezba ai dit en '80 ...


----------



## mado (28 Juillet 2006)

Bon, ben va falloir que je lise les r&#232;gles alors 
Comme quoi, pas besoin de tout maitriser pour arriver &#224; s'amuser quand m&#234;me, sans trop emmerder ceux qui se d&#233;montent la t&#234;te pendant une journ&#233;e, pour arriver &#224; faire &#233;voluer le jeu et apaiser les tensions. Bravo &#224; vous 

 &#199;a c'&#233;tait mes bonnes oeuvres, pour la communaut&#233; du ch&#226;teau.

 Maintenant c'est un autre r&#244;le qui m'&#233;choit :love: Je vous promets de faire de mon mieux  J'avais ressorti les oeuvres du Divin Marquis, tout va bien. Je demande juste au pr&#233;sident du conseil du ch&#226;teau de bien vouloir pr&#233;voir quelques fonds secrets pour me permettre de recourir &#224; quelques CDD tr&#232;s ponctuels 





 Bon, d'abord la s&#233;ance d'attribution de points non ? 

 Bon Grug tu fais quoi l&#224; ? (Y'a trop de filles dans ce ch&#226;teau   )


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a y'est.... &#231;a commence..... 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'avais ressorti les oeuvres du Divin Marquis, tout va bien.



 

ne me dis pas que t'avais besoin de réviser...  





> (Y'a trop de filles dans ce château   )



raciste


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est.... ça commence.....
> 
> :love:



Bon, une question : T'as accepté ton poste ou on est venu te chercher de force? 
Sans éxagerer, hein ..... il était une fois ...


----------



## katelijn (28 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> raciste



Tu peux répeter? j'ai pas entendu ..


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une question : T'as accepté ton poste ou on est venu te chercher de force?
> Sans éxagerer, hein ..... il était une fois ...


c'est le genre de poste qui m'échoit à chaque...fois !! :rateau:
pas besoin d'être devin....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, une question : T'as accept&#233; ton poste ou on est venu te chercher de force?



simplement du &#224; ma sveltesse naturelle, mon allant, mon ind&#233;fectible bonne humeur, mon caract&#232;re facile, mon charme aupr&#232;s des jeunes filles et, mais j'ose &#224; peine l'avouer, ma patience :rose: 





_&#231;a te va, comme &#231;a ? :rateau:​_


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

Les points, après nominations, et distribution des points du maitre du chateau 
(l'executrice doit encore enlever des points):

rezba : 12 
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
Grug : 5 
Tibomong4 : 4
Roberto : 2
Loustic : 2
joanes : 2
Mado : 2 (+2)
N°6 : 1
tirhum :  1 (+2) 
Nobody : -1
DocEvil :0 (+1)
Lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -5
silvio : -8


Rappel :
-a droit de distribuer 5 points comme bon lui semble (excepté lui même)
-l'exécuteur nommé peut enlever 5 pts à qui il veut (excepté au maître du château)


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est le genre de poste qui m'échoit à chaque...fois !! :rateau:
> pas besoin d'être devin....



STP, ne mêle pas Dieu a ceci ! 
C'est ou l'école des Ambassadeurs?  
Tu fais ton stage ou? Dans la Papauté ou ailleurs?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

Sur ce bonne nuit, la constitution sera approuv&#233;e sans doute dans la matin&#233;e, apr&#232;s &#231;a le Chambellan annoncera la date des prochaines echeances.

Bonne ce que vous voulez,
Le president du conseil du chateau,

Votre Grug.


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> simplement du à ma *vieillesse* naturelle, mon allant, mon indéfectible bonne humeur, mon caractère facile, mon charme auprès des jeunes filles et, mais j'ose à peine l'avouer, ma patience :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lemmy.

No comment!


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Rappel :
 -a droit d'enlever 5 points comme bon lui semble (except&#233; lui m&#234;me)



rezba : 12
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
Grug : 5 
Tibomong4 : 4
Loustic : 2
 Mado : 2 
 Roberto : 1 (-1) Dessous je pr&#233;f&#232;re.
joanes : 1 (-1) Comme bon me semble il est dit.
N&#176;6 : 1
tirhum :  1 
Nobody : -1
DocEvil :0 
Lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -8 (-3) Je suis trop bonne, &#231;a me perdra.
silvio : -8


Pas trop t&#244;t le vote de la constitution demain matin hein


----------



## joanes (29 Juillet 2006)

ATTENTION À LA PORTE....    



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça y'est.... ça commence.....
> 
> :love:



On dit "ça y est ça re-commence...."   



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ......... :love::love:
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...



Vas y fait péter...


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ATTENTION À LA PORTE....



C'est toi qui est chargé de la caler ! A chacun son job 






			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> Vas y fait péter...



Rien à cacher. Suffit de chercher


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

........


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est une tradition: apr&#232;s la _victoire_, ils vont &#224; la plage
> :love:



J'avais oubli&#233; !  


(ps : je suis d'accord avec les modifications constitutionnelles propos&#233;es ci apr&#232;s  ne m'attendez pas pour voter)


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le Maître du Château est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
Les points ne donnent droit à rien d'autre que la considération de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en étant élu Maître du Château, en finissant deuxième d'un tour électoral (leader de l'opposition), en étant nommé Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donnés par le Maître du Château. Les points se perdent par volonté de l'exécuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

1. Prise de fonction du maître fraichement élu
2. Le Maître nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
3. Une éventuelle phase de conseil législatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil législatif)
4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de début et de clôture de la campagne.
5. Le Chambellan dépouille les résultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le décompte des points.

*LES RÔLES*

*Le Maître du Château :*


Il reçoit 5 points pour son élection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et lexécuteur des basses uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points à sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats consécutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui même.
Le vote du Maître du Château ne peut être changé, sauf s'il est candidat à sa propre succession.


*Le Chambellan :*

Il reçoit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe léchéance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP)  à la date limite, il publie les votes reçus et, donc, désigne le nouveau maître (quil choisit en cas dégalité de votes).
Il tient à jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote dau maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux quil reçoit (hors celui de lexécuteur et du Maître).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
Gardien de la probité des votes, le Chambellan ne peut être candidat au poste de maitre.

*Lexécuteur des basses uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusquà cinq points à dautres (hors le Maître du Château et lui-même).
Il peut changer le vote dun participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Maître et du Chambellan)  il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien sûr le publiera à la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de lopposition :*

Cest le candidat arrivé en deuxième position.
Il reçoit deux points.
Il peut « fédérer » des candidats (voir l'_Opposition et la Majorité_)

*Le terroriste désespéré :*

Un "terroriste désespéré" peut voir le jour au tour d'après, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
Il peut choisir denvoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes reçus par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les électeurs qui auraient voté avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
Le terroriste désespéré perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni être candidat, ni être électeur ni être chambellan.

L'attribution des rôles se fait selon la règle un pseudo/un rôle - une même personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un rôle par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorité :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut fédérer des candidats autour de sa personne, même si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats déclarés doivent se rallier officiellement à lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la clôture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs électeurs de leur ralliement. Néanmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point à l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se réclamerait de la Majorité peut également fédérer des candidats, aux mêmes conditions. Le label "Majorité" doit être distribué par le Maître en place.


*LE DÉROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par décision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de début de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistré peut voter et être candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est éligible au poste de Maître du Château, à condition qu'il :
- déclare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient négatifs ou positifs).
Tout vote porté sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Les votes sont enregistrés par MP auprès du chambellan. Tout vote envoyé hors période de campagne officielle, ou adressé à quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut être pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprimé compte.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES RÈGLES*

*Honneur et Doigté*

Les joueurs doivent respecter les règles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux règles.
Le Maître décide de l'opportunité d'une sanction au manquement signalé.
L'exécuteur des basses uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigté. Car le doigté est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir législatif*

Les règles peuvent être changées. C'est le pouvoir législatif.
L'initiative législative appartient concurremment au Maître du Château, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de règle ne peut être reçue pendant la période de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des règles doivent être présentées publiquement, et adoptées par le Conseil Législatif, en séance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Maître, le Chambellan, lexécuteur, le leader de lopposition, ainsi que les trois premiers électeurs se prononçant. Le terroriste désespéré ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Les nouvelles règles sont promulguées avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent immédiatement.



Dans le but d'ameliorer les règles qui régissent notre désormais democratie,
redigée par le Chambellan
rezba,
approuvée par le leader de l'opposition 
TibomonG4
validée (et inspirée) par le president du conseil, maitre du chateau
Grug

Fruit d'une longue reflexion et d'un large consensus, voici la nouvelle constitution tel qui sera validée dans le matinée par le conseil legislatif.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Les nominations pour le tour en cours (commenc&#233; lors de mon election triomphale) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Votre Grugness, non pas que je poss&#232;de un ego d&#233;mesur&#233;, mon pseudo ne s'&#233;crit pas comme &#231;a.  
Je vous remercie n&#233;anmoins pour cette nomination, que je me dois de d&#233;cliner : je travaille seul
Et puis, les vacances, c'est retrograde. Il faut les supprimer. 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Rappel :
> -a droit d'enlever 5 points comme bon lui semble (except&#233; lui m&#234;me)
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, tu es trop bonne. :love:


----------



## philire (29 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ... Il peut choisir denvoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points


PonkHead avait proposé 1 point.
3 points ne seraient-ils pas un bon compromis ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> PonkHead avait proposé 1 point.
> 3 points ne seraient-ils pas un bon compromis ?


Tout ce qui n'est pas en rouge rel&#232;ve de l'ancienne constitution.

Toutes les nouveaut&#233;es et les amenagements apport&#233;s figurent en rouge


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Votre Grugness, non pas que je poss&#232;de un ego d&#233;mesur&#233;, mon pseudo ne s'&#233;crit pas comme &#231;a.
> Je vous remercie n&#233;anmoins pour cette nomination, que je me dois de d&#233;cliner : je travaille seul
> Et puis, les vacances, c'est retrograde. Il faut les supprimer.
> &#8230;



Cher Ed_the_Head,

L'erreur sur votre pseudo lors des recompenses et nominations, rel&#232;ve d'une erreur administrative, et je vous pr&#233;sente personnelement mes excuses publiques pour ce manquement &#224; la plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire des politesses.
Le responsable, ce verrat, se verra chati&#233; comme il se doit.
Les chatiments corporels et la peine de mort ayant &#233;t&#233; abolis, nous envisageons de lui reduire sa prime de fin d'ann&#233;e, au prorata des erreurs faites sur votre honorable pseudo, et selon les bar&#232;mes appropri&#233;s, dans les limites des tol&#233;rances syndicales.

Je ne peux que regretter que vous choisissiez de decliner le poste de co-irresponsable de la commission sus nomm&#233;e, votre point de vue sur les vacances etant interressant.



pour une r&#233;publique qui avance dans un fil,
le president du conseil, maitre du chateau.
Votre Grug


----------



## dool (29 Juillet 2006)

Master robin a dit:
			
		

> Dool un baby (gros)



Dois-je sous entendre que c'est toi qui me le fera le b&#233;b&#233; ??! Si monsieur veux bien pr&#233;ciser la nature de son don ...    

Bon mado file moi tes bouquins, faut que je r&#233;vise !  



Jolie &#233;quipe de chatelains en tout cas !


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Les chatiments corporels  ayant été abolis..



Enfin _officiellement_ tu veux dire.. Rassure moi !




T'as vérifié qu'il n'y avait pas eu un complot nocturne contre ton Chambellan ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ........



Vous ne vous &#234;tes pas ralli&#233; en douce &#224; la majorit&#233; Titi le Khan ?    Pas bien &#231;a ! On aurait pu faire de grandes choses ensembles !


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Enfin _officiellement_ tu veux dire.. Rassure moi !



officielement et dans le cadre public uniquement.
la libert&#233; d'expression et de plaisir etant grarantie par le pouvoir en place



> T'as v&#233;rifi&#233; qu'il n'y avait pas eu un complot nocturne contre ton Chambellan ?



non, je pense qu'il attends que 3 posteurs valident encore la constitution


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

ah ben je valide


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

itou. Hourra la nouvelle constitution.


----------



## philire (29 Juillet 2006)

Manque une validation ?
J'apporte la mienne.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Dites donc les deux copieurs l&#224;, la SACEM vous connaissez ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a existe &#231;a, en Suisse?


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, je pense qu'il attends que 3 posteurs valident encore la constitution



Si si, il y a eu complot nocturne. 

Mes chers concitoyens, nos nouvelles règles sont validées.




Le tour 5 peut donc s'ouvrir.
Ce sera un tour éclair, visant à remettre tout ça à plat nickel chrome et à vérifier que tout le monde a bien suivi.

*La campagne commence donc à 12h, aujourd'hui.
Elle se terminera demain, dimanche, à 18h.*

Comptez-vous, et que le meilleur gagne.


----------



## philire (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera un tour éclair, visant à vérifier que tout le monde a bien suivi.


Pas glorieux pour Grug, tout ça...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Bah aumoins avec ce bronx tout est clarifi&#233; et cod&#233;...


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Pas glorieux pour Grug, tout ça...




La volont&#233; du pr&#233;sident du conseil, maitre du chateau de conforter la democratie en relancant rapidement des elections &#224; &#233;t&#233; respect&#233; par le chambellan, choisit et nomm&#233; par lui pour sa grande exp&#233;rience et sa grande probit&#233; 

Pour que la d&#233;mocratie perdure et que le progr&#232;s reste en marche.
Votre president du conseil, maitre du chateau,
Grug.


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2006)

Laisse.
Ce philire est un atrabilaire.


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> La volont&#233; du pr&#233;sident du conseil, maitre du chateau de conforter la democratie en relancant rapidement des elections &#224; &#233;t&#233; respect&#233; par le chambellan, choisit et nomm&#233; par lui pour sa grande exp&#233;rience et sa grande probit&#233;
> 
> Pour que la d&#233;mocratie perdure et que le progr&#232;s reste en marche.
> Votre president du conseil, maitre du chateau,
> Grug.


&#224; l'aube des nouvelles echeances electorales qui se presentent &#224; nous, je vous souhaite &#224; tous, candidats, electeurs, menbres actifs, une bonne campagne, dans le respect de la biens&#233;ance, des regles de ce jeu, et dans un esprit de paix et d'amour qui caracterise notre republique progressiste en ce chateau.


Le chambellan publiera au debut de cette campagne , les informations necessaires au bon deroulement du scrutin (constitution en vigueur, liste des candidats et tout ce qui est utile pour que  perdure ce jeu dans un bon esprit, de saine competition, afin que vos coups tordus soient ludiques et fassent avancer les r&#232;gles de ce jeu dans le sens qui vous si&#233;ra  

votre president, fondateur de la republique du chateau.
Grug


----------



## philire (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Laisse.
> Ce philire est un atrabilaire.


Pas faux. Mais comme disait molière, un atrabilaire amoureux. Et pour le coup, j'ai repéré une petite panthère...


----------



## Nobody (29 Juillet 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Pas faux. Mais comme disait molière, un atrabilaire amoureux. Et pour le coup, j'ai repéré une petite panthère...



Ce sera un mélange charmant et harmonieux:

un poussin et une panthère.

Je dis: "Waow".


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera un mélange charmant et harmonieux:
> 
> un poussin et une panthère.
> 
> Je dis: "Waow".



 Bon ! Messieurs, cessons là les balivernes et concentrons-nous sur la campagne à mener ! Je vous le rappelle, il y a un poisson à écailler !


----------



## philire (29 Juillet 2006)

Je me charge des yeux...  :love:


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2006)

*vous pouvez répéter la question  ?*


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *La campagne commence donc à 12h, aujourd'hui.
> Elle se terminera demain, dimanche, à 18h.*


Allons-y !

Avant toute chose, il faut absolument
trouver quelqu'un ayant lu les règles,
les ayant comprises, capable de les
expliquer aux futurs participants.

:afraid: 

Mission quasi impossible !

:afraid: 

Grug lui-même, les a-t-il lues ?

:afraid: 

Si oui, les a-t-il comprises ?

:afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Cher(e)s administr&#233;(e)s,

vu le bronx engendr&#233;
et mon humour acier
je me pr&#233;sente !
qu'il vente !

programme interm&#233;diaire : canellonnis bolognaise (pas des bout de viande flottant dans la tomate hein, non non non!) et canellonis ricota-basilic-tomates fraiches &#224; volont&#233; pour demain soir


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne vous êtes pas rallié en douce à la majorité Titi le Khan ?


 pis brandir un drapeau rose avec des fleurs, aussi !! 


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas bien ça ! On aurait pu faire de grandes choses ensembles !


 je vais être retenu, ce week-end, par des révoltes à mater dans une province lointaine aux confins des territoires de la horde..... :hein:


----------



## daffyb (29 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cher(e)s administré(e)s,
> 
> vu le bronx engendré
> et mon humour acier
> ...


supermoquette, c'est pas une tapette,
en voilà un qui en a dans la tête,
alors sans hésiter, d'une traite,
je vote supermoquette !


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Tout le monde à l'horizontal ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

Crapule!


----------



## Nobody (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde à l'horizontal ?



Avec toi? J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!!

(une sieste crapuleuse, alors...  )




:rateau: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

*MADAAAAAAME NOBOOOOOODYYYYYYYY!?!...*


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Crapule!



Pas de flagornerie ! 


Et puis apporte à boire pendant que t'es debout tiens !


----------



## Nobody (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *MADAAAAAAME NOBOOOOOODYYYYYYYY!?!...*


Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut!!! Elle est assise &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi!!!!!!


Salaud!!!!   :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je vais être retenu, ce week-end, par des révoltes à mater dans une province lointaine aux confins des territoires de la horde..... :hein:



J'ai eu peur, je te croyais définitivement en berne!  
Tu ne sera donc pas présent pour ce tour?


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi? J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!!
> 
> (une sieste crapuleuse, alors...  )
> 
> ...



Bon, je le note, pour la prochaine tentative de corruption


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2006)

:rateau:  Horizontale et confiture de Tomates vertes... au zestes de citrons Corse


----------



## Nobody (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je le note, pour la prochaine tentative de corruption



Oh oui oh oui!! Note seulement! 





(j'adooooooooooore ce jeu!!!  :rateau: :love: )


----------



## Nobody (29 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  Horizontale et confiture de Tomates vertes... au zestes de citrons Corse




Pas de citron dans mon cassoulet, s'il te plait.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pas de citron dans mon cassoulet, s'il te plait.



Je suis heureuse de voir que ton esprit critique est encore vif et que tu restes fidèle à l'Opposition sociale tel Ulysse accroché à son mât !  

Voici le prochain lieu villégiature pour les responsables de campagne. Champagne, massage etc.


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cher(e)s administré(e)s,
> 
> vu le bronx engendré
> et mon humour acier
> ...




Et tu sais aussi faire *ça...* ... c important :rateau:


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis heureuse de voir que ton esprit critique est encore vif et que tu restes fidèle à l'Opposition sociale tel Ulysse accroché à son mât !
> 
> Voici le prochain lieu villégiature pour les responsables de campagne. Champagne, massage etc.





*Opposition Sociale* avec ce genre de villégiature... :mouais: ya tromperie sur la marchandise là...


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2006)

Est-ce que, par simple souci de clart&#233; vis &#224; vis de mes administr&#233;s, les candidats auraient l'amabilit&#233; de tous officialiser leur candidature ?

Je vous rappelle que vous pouvez voter pour tous les joueurs qui ont des points (soit rezba, PonkHead, maiwen, queenlucia, supermoquette, Grug, Tibomong4, Loustic, Mado, Roberto, joanes, N&#176;6, tirhum, Nobody, DocEvil, Lemmy, Ed the Head, silvio), plus tous ceux qui seraient absents de cette liste, mais qui auraient fait acte de candidature publique.

* A cette heure, deux candidats sont d&#233;clar&#233;s* : *TibomonG4*, leader de l'opposition, et *supermoquette*, candidat ind&#233;pendant.

Des "&#233;ligibles naturels" (la liste ci dessus), tirhum a d&#233;clin&#233; toute candidature. *C'est &#233;galement mon cas*. Ne votez pas pour moi. _Mais vous pouvez me remercier pour mon d&#233;vouement &#224; la cause du jeu avec les outils fournis par le forum. N'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; mettre des images. _

Les autres membres de cette liste peuvent choisir d'agr&#233;ger les &#233;ventuels votes port&#233;s sur leur nom sur le leader de l'opposition (sur ce tour, TibomonG4), ou sur le candidat de la majorit&#233; (mais nous ne le connaissons pas encore).


Votre chambellan qui vous aime. :rateau: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et tu sais aussi faire *&#231;a...* ... c important :rateau:


Les mains dans les poches, et m&#234;me les poches d'une autre ! 

Edith : c'est marrant de gardienner Roberto, on parle comme lui en 3 minutes


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Ce début de campagne dégage des fumets appétissants. Ça me donne envie de rouvrir la bibliothèque du boudoir.

Ça me donne envie de concourir aux cuisines centrales de ce château aussi 
Bon, avec sm en candidat, c'est pas gagné. Un compétiteur de haute volée devant son piano. Mais je me dis que les saveurs du sud doivent pouvoir convaincre quelques palais avertis


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Ch&#232;re mado, j'apprend vite, tr&#232;s vite 

Tu as id&#233;e de mes gambas &#224; l'absynthe ? 

Chez moi on mange m&#234;me avec les mains


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ch&#232;re mado, j'apprend vite, tr&#232;s vite
> 
> Tu as id&#233;e de mes gambas &#224; l'absynthe ?
> 
> Chez moi on mange m&#234;me avec les mains


Je suis oblig&#233;e de r&#233;v&#233;ler que ton absynthe est frelat&#233;e, et que tu as tent&#233; un empoisonnement &#224; peine d&#233;guis&#233; un sombre soir de juin. Si j'&#233;tais &#233;lue cet &#233;pisode resterait comme un casus belli entre la suisse et la france, mon cher.

Quant aux mains, je n'en ai pas vue la queue d'une 



Non, d&#233;cid&#233;ment ce serait faire oeuvre de salut public que de se pr&#233;senter contre toi


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Ah parce que j'aurais pu toucher ?

Ah je fais un beau con l&#224;


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Bref, en ce jour de torpeur estivale, et parallèlement à mes fonctions sur ce tour, je serai candidate.

Je ne vous promets pas de révolution constitutionnelle. Trop fatiguant.. Eventuellement une révolution sexuelle, mais ça vous l'avez tous compris  Ça va simplifier la campagne !


Un programme ? Plutôt un manifeste 




​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah aumoins avec ce bronx tout est clarifi&#233; et cod&#233;...


Oui peut &#234;tre mais avec ta signature qui envoie vers les anciennes r&#232;gles on est pas sorti du ch&#226;teau 

Malgr&#233; la campagne &#233;lectorales commenc&#233; par MP par Grug, je suivrais Mado :love: en esp&#233;rant que Tibo gagne :hein:.

Voil&#224; voil&#224; !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un programme ? Plutôt un manifeste
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ça y est ! Une campagne version chicholina ! Les fesses à l'air et le buste en avant ! Pas la peine de piquer à l'Opposition son concours de T-shirt mouillés (Messieurs préparez vos tablettes, Mesdames toutes en ligne devant la pompe à air), ça faisait partie de la campagne bikini et trucs à grignoter sur le nombril ! C'est resté dans les tiroirs parce que la Majorité a préféré brandir son poisson rouge et lubrifié hors de l'eau ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Met-le-moi! Met-le-moi! Mets-le-moi! x2
C'est la chant du **** qui supplie
Qui joue avec les &#226;mes
Et ouvre les volets de la sensation


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Malgré la campagne électorales commencé par MP par Grug, je suivrais Mado :love: en espérant que Tibo gagne :hein:.
> 
> Voilà voilà !



D'une logique imparable!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Le c&#244;t&#233; sensuel a &#233;t&#233; propos&#233; bien avant l'opposition. Ou aolrs Roberto n'existe pas


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> officielement et dans le cadre public uniquement.
> la liberté d'expression et de plaisir etant grarantie par le pouvoir en place
> 
> 
> ...


Sous réserve d'un correct décompte de ma part, il me semble qu'il manquait encore une validation publique, et j'apporte donc la mienne. 

Par ailleurs, je réaffirme haut et fort mon soutien plein et entier au seul vrai programme social qu'il vous soit possible de défendre ici, celui de *TibomonG4*.  
Programme souvent copié, jamais égalé. 






 Votez plus haut, votez plus beau, votez *Tibo* ! 


 



 
​


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ! Une campagne version chicholina ! Les fesses à l'air et le buste en avant !



Un peu plus de raffinement que l'italienne, mais pour le reste je ne promets que ce que je maitrise un minimum  Effectivement. Je voudrais pas dépasser mon seuil d'incompétence


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Quel programme ? 

Gagner ?

Ah ? jamais &#233;gal&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> D'une logique imparable!



Si quelque part, elles sont toutes les deux féminines !



			
				zizi à moustache a dit:
			
		

> Met-le-moi! Met-le-moi! Mets-le-moi! x2
> C'est la chant du **** qui supplie
> Qui joue avec les âmes
> Et ouvre les volets de la sensation



Tu n'aura jamais le style de Roberto


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Grand bien me fasse : il est mari&#233; !


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un peu plus de raffinement que l'italienne, mais pour le reste je ne promets que ce que je maitrise un minimum  Effectivement. Je voudrais pas d&#233;passer mon seuil d'incomp&#233;tence


manquerait plus que d'autres femmes se pr&#233;sentent pour observer des ph&#233;nom&#232;nes d'autocombustions instantan&#233;es.... 
ou une &#233;pid&#233;mie de syndrome de Tourette, avec phrases incompr&#233;hensibles r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es sans fin.... 
France, suisse et Belgique..... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

*OUVREZ LES FENÊTRES! ÇA DAUBE LE STRING, ICI!!!*


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUVREZ LES FENÊTRES! ÇA DAUBE LE STRING, ICI!!!*



Parce qu'elles mettent des sous vêtements chez toi les filles avec cette chaleur ?  

T'es sûr ?


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUVREZ LES FENÊTRES! ÇA DAUBE LE STRING, ICI!!!*





.. t'es certain de ce  que tu avances ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

Trop chaud pour mettre quoi que ce soit !! 

.........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> .. t'es certain de ce  que tu avances ?



*OUI*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'elles mettent des sous vêtements chez toi les filles avec cette chaleur ?
> 
> T'es sûr ?



*JE NE VAIS PAS TARDER À PARTIR PASSER LA SOIRÉE CHEZ PIERRE-TOU... JE TE DIRAI ÇA AU RETOUR...* :love:


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *JE NE VAIS PAS TARDER À PARTIR PASSER LA SOIRÉE CHEZ PIERRE-TOU... JE TE DIRAI ÇA AU RETOUR...* :love:



Et tu me remercieras bien sûr..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et tu me remercieras bien sûr..



*OUI... MERCI AUSSI POUR LA CÔTE DE BOEUF...* :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *OUI*



Toujours ferme et définitif, un vrai corse.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours ferme et définitif, un vrai corse.


Ah ce qu'on j'ai entendu dire, il n'est plus tr&#232;s ferme.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah ce qu'on j'ai entendu dire, il n'est plus très ferme.



Le "oui" a l'air bien pourtant !


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2006)

Tout &#231;a s'anime doucement...
A qui vais-je donner mes voix...?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah ce qu'on j'ai entendu dire, il n'est plus très ferme.


Toi, tu vas encore te faire dilater le TDB avec une férocité non feinte...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça s'anime doucement...
> A qui vais-je donner mes voix...?


mmmhh....
t'as une bougie que l'on fasse des enchères ?!......


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mmmhh....
> t'as une bougie que l'on fasse des enchères ?!......



Ed ? Titi le Khan demande une bougie !   Je crois que Patoch est parti le chercher


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça s'anime doucement...
> A qui vais-je donner mes voix...?



Doucement oui. C'est juste les préliminaires.


----------



## sofiping (29 Juillet 2006)

Eeeeeeehhhh les filles ... 

C'EST NORMAL QUE GRUG Y M'LAISSE DES MOTS DANS MA MP ???  
Quèèèèès qui m'a dit ... attendez que je me souvienne ... ah oui ... vote pour moi une dernière fois ... 
Moi je vote plus Grug ... je vote Mado depuis la page 155 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

j'm't&#226;te aussi...... :love: 
_(nan ce n'est pas sale !).... 





_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Eeeeeeehhhh les filles ...
> 
> C'EST NORMAL QUE GRUG Y M'LAISSE DES MOTS DANS MA MP ???
> Quèèèèès qui m'a dit ... attendez que je me souvienne ... ah oui ... vote pour moi une dernière fois ...
> Moi je vote plus Grug ... je vote Mado depuis la page 155 :love: :love: :love: :love:



Oui !

As tu reçu le coup de boule de Ed ? 
Si c'est le cas alors tout est en place 

Laissons nous guider par Mado :love:


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve &#231;a rassurant et encourageant cet engouement pour la paresse :love:


----------



## rezba (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Doucement oui. C'est juste les préliminaires.



Dis m'en plus sur la paresse affinée...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça rassurant et encourageant cet engouement pour la paresse :love:



Oui c'est une de mes nouvelles résolutions, ne plus culpabiliser pour une heure ou une journée perdue ! C'est quand même ça le message !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis m'en plus sur la paresse affinée...


Hors.jeu !


Latéralement scandalisé.

En fait j'le crois le Landis, après une montée j'ai un de ces braquemards


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis m'en plus sur la paresse affinée...



J'aurais surtout aimé pouvoir en parler comme il en parle. De ça et de beaucoup d'autre chose. Je l'aime bien ce Raoul Vaneigem.

Sur ce je vais paresser au bord de l'eau. Je vous laisse avec sm et sa bolo. Je repasse pour le dessert.. :rose:  :love:


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (29 Juillet 2006)

Les autorités medicales dementent formellement toutes les incidieuses rumeurs sur l'etat de santé du president Grug.

"Le president est en pleine forme "à declaré à son secrétaire avec lequel il faisait encore ce matin, son jogging matinal. il pense à sa réélection. 







Le president va bien, il pense à vous, et à l'avenir de la république democratique du chateau.

La présidence.

:hosto:


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2006)

je n'ai rien suivi depuis 50 pages
je ne sais plus qui est en place depuis le terro desesper&#233;
je voudrais voter
ami candidat seduit moi :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai rien suivi depuis 50 pages
> je ne sais plus qui est en place depuis le terro desesper&#233;
> je voudrais voter
> ami candidat seduit moi :love: :rateau:


heu alors les r&#232;gles ont &#233;t&#233; am&#233;lior&#233;es et puis les nominations : rezba chambellan, mado executrice des basses oeuvres...pas de terroriste sur ce tour.

fin du scrutin : dimanche 18h

Pour la s&#233;duction des candidat : MADO :love: et son &#233;loge de la paresse !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Mado est belle c'est vrai... mais moi je suis plus con :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mado est belle c'est vrai... mais moi je suis plus con :love:



Non, c'est moi la plus con !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

benjamin je veux bien jouer mais si elle triche non 

nan t'as gagn&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> benjamin je veux bien jouer mais si elle triche non
> 
> nan t'as gagné



La gourde c'est de naissance, j'y peux rien, j'fais avec


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2006)

Décision : Se retirer au milieu du désert
afin de vivre sur la plus grosse branche
d'un chêne bicentenaire. L'ambiance
sera propice à la lecture du texte intégral
des règles du jeu. Une alimentation
simple, saine, bio, bibio et tribio favorisera la
compréhension de cet essai politico-philosophique
qui sous une apparente facilité dissimule
de nombreuses subtilités d'une très haute volée.
Pour mener à bien la tâche ardue qui m'attend,
je dois envisager une retraite dans l'arbre
d'une durée de 15 jours ou 15 semaines ou
15 mois ou peut-être 15 années dans le
pire des cas. S'il m'arrivait de découvrir
quelqu'aspect suffisamment intéressant
dans ces règles, vous en seriez avisés
grâce à un nouveau moyen de communication
dont on dit le plus grand bien et que l'on
nomme "internet", mais je n'en suis pas certain.
Quoi qu'il en soit je ferai installer ce machin
dès que possible sur la plus haute branche
à côté du rossignol.

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> La gourde c'est de naissance, j'y peux rien, j'fais avec



P**ain t'en fais une marque maintenant:afraid: :afraid: 
:love:


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Décision : Se retirer au milieu du désert
> afin de vivre sur la plus grosse branche
> d'un chêne bicentenaire. L'ambiance
> sera propice à la lecture du texte intégral
> ...



Une seule solution: le paratonnerre! Au cas ou ... !!!:mouais:


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2006)

un con c'est joli aussi :love:


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

Hein? :mouais: rien compris là


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

Pour l'instant:  triste tour


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2006)

qui est le triste sir ?


----------



## katelijn (29 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> qui est le triste sir ?



Je n'en sais rien, pour l'instant j'ai une grosse bestiole dans le living et Satanas court derrière pour l'attraper ... c'est vachement plus intéressant


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)




----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2006)

*


			
				Grug a dit:
			
		


			Poisson Rouge au Château Uni...

Cliquez pour agrandir...



Et le programme... ? 
*​


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et le programme... ?
> *​



Je croyais que c'était toi qui en était chargée ?


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et le programme... ?
> *​


Pourquoi faire des promesses que je ne tiendrais pas


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


tu as de bien grandes dents petit poisson......


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire des promesses que je ne tiendrais pas


PAs grave tu m'a demané de te l'écrire... :rateau:...  alors voilà...

*Entreprise et économie*
Monter le poids de la baguette à celui du pain : on en veut pour notre argent !
Création du *MEU, le Mode d'Emploi Unifié.* Il s'agit de disposer du même mode d'emploi quel que soit l'objet (téléphone mobile, ordinateur, couscoussière, scooter) à utiliser. Pour une plus grande simplicité. Tout le monde n'a pas fait Polytechnique ni l'ENA (ni les deux).
Création de l'*OPEB*, *l'Organisation des Pays Exportateurs de Bière* pour contrôler les prix de la bière à la pompe.
Augmenter la durée de la minute pour faire baisser le prix des télécommunications locales.
Augmentation des budgets de la recherche pour permettre le développement de l'eau déshydratée.
Développer des écrans TV au phosphore afin de pouvoir la regarder dans le noir.
Cacher la récession, nos déficits, la baisse du PIB et la hausse du *chômage en Corse* afin de les oublier dans le maquis pendant 32 mois.
*Réduction du chômage, libéralisation des marchés et baisse des charges*
Nous sommes pour le développement du Treets marketing qui consiste à distribuer des M&M's dans la rue (c'est un petit bulot, aussi . Inconvénient : cela coûte bonbon. Avantage : faire avaler à l'électeur citoyen autre chose que des pilules amères.
Libéralisation des marchés : les traiteurs seront désormais autorisés à vendre petits fours à chaleur tournante et à micro-ondes, ainsi que canapés 2, 3 places et clic-clac.
*Insécurité routière et comportement routier dangereux*
Mettre tous les feux au vert afin de fluidifier le trafic
*Décentralisation, grèves et réforme des systèmes de retraites *
Délocaliser les Hauts de Seine en Provence : il est inadmissible que seuls quelques privilégiés bénéficient du soleil ou de la pollution.
Retraite à 18 ans pour tous et mise en place d'études pour les enfants du troisième âge.
*Au programme : famille et politique familiale*
Permis obligatoire de porter le *Wonderbra* : cet objet provoque actuellement trop d'accidents.
Réconcilier l*a minijupe* avec la France du bas.
Création de 3 fuseaux horaires sur la région parisienne pour enfin avoir une bonne excuse en arrivant la mine défaite tous les matins au bureau.
Financement par la collectivité d'un abonnement individuel et illimité à Penthouse, Lui, Union,  pour faciliter l'accès de tous à la culture.
Dans le même temps, réalisation de *lignes de nage dans la mer* afin de faciliter l'accès de tous aux joies de la natation.
Dans le cadre de la lutte contre la pornographie et la vulgarité, interdire, avec le soutien de l'Académie Française, l'utilisation par les mineurs de moins de 10 ans des mots : concupiscence, cucurbitacée, chroniqueur, l'habitat urbain et le  consensus.
*Social : 
*
Permettre aux chômeurs d'accéder aux emplois fictifs hors cadre de l'administration et légaliser l'ARTG (accord pour la récupération du temps de glandouille) souvent mis en pratique dans les entreprises et les administrations.
* État et société 
*
Instaurer Noël au 14 juillet, il y en a marre d'avoir froid ! Cela va de pair avec deux mesures : intervertir nos fêtes avec le pôle sud ; prévoir un plan de reclassement pour les rennes et la mise en FNE du Père Noël (que l'on peut éventuellement rebaptiser malgré son grand âge). Il s'agit donc d'intervertir les dates du 14 juillet et de Noël afin de permettre aux enfants des antipodes de goûter aux joies du ski pendant cette fête religieuse. Il est temps, après plus de 2000 que ce déséquilibre Nord Sud cesse. Cela permettra aussi aux militaires de défiler en habits d'hiver, ce qui ne s'est jamais produit (re-développant ainsi le marché du textile suite à ce nécessaire renouvellement des stocks)
Lancement d'un grand référendum populaire sur la durée du quinquennat
Rentrée des classes le 16 juillet : le Père Juillet pourra alors amener comme cadeau des fournitures scolaires. Économie pour les familles.
Augmentation des vacances au prorata de la hausse du carburant (concept de scalabilité).
*Écologie et santé publique :*
Halte au massacre des cochons tirelire (c'est toujours les mêmes qui paient !) et de la Lettre à Élise (mais que fait la Sacem ?).
Contribuer à la réduction de l'effet de serre en interdisant la vente des haricots flageolets et de choux. Prévoir des compensations auprès des producteurs du Sud-Ouest et d'Alsace. Parallèlement et de manière anticipée, développer un traitement humain pour les saucisses enfermées dans les boites de choucroute.
Canicule en France : *1* - *Réhabiliter les catacombes*, seul moyen d'avoir de l'air frais (certes en compagnie de corps n'ayant pas été réclamés les années passées). *2 -* Faire boire des bières éventées aux personnes à risque : enfants, personnes âgées, asthmatiques... Cela permettra de plus de faire tourner les stocks des buralistes fortement touchés par l'augmentation du prix du tabac. *3 -* Financer la mise sur le marché de réfrigérateurs "cellule de survie" : éclairage porte fermée, recyclage de l'air, variateur de température, utilisation horizontale du matériel...
Instaurer un principe de discrimination positive pour laccès à la profession de kinésithérapeute afin daugmenter le nombre de *masseurs et de masseuses* dans le château
*Animaux*
Punir tous les actes d'incivilité consistant à insulter *les poules et les dindes* pour leur chair.
Déclaration obligatoire des fichiers de chiens ET de chats à la Cnil dans un premier temps (puis extension de la mesure par décret aux *poissons rouges et aux hamsters*).
   

Bien à vous


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2006)

h&#233; b&#233; !!..... :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> hé bé !!..... :afraid:



Oui... Ça troue le fion... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2006)

m&#234;me plus que &#231;a cher ami !!..... 



P.S : si c'est possible...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire des promesses que je ne tiendrais pas



Pour faire comme tout le monde ?  Le jour o&#249; la majorit&#233; des gens se regarderont autre chose que le nombril, il y aura peut-&#234;tre une chance pour que les promesses soient tenues ! Vous allez me dire pendant qu'on promet on a la paix :rateau: C'est la tactique qui consiste &#224; noyer le poisson. :mouais:  

Je vois que vous les laissez faire par les autres et vous pensez s&#233;rieusement qu'on va croire deux minutes qu'elles vont &#234;tre tenues ?  Remarque vue la longueur du texte vous pouvez esp&#233;rer avoir la paix un moment ! C'est bien la majorit&#233; &#231;a ! Lorsqu'on voit par quels moyens vous avez &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu &#231;a laisse songeur ! Toutefois, il est vrai que nous avons &#233;crit une constitution ensemble, comme quoi tout ne semble pas &#234;tre perdu ! 

Qu'est-ce que vous entendez exactement par un ch&#226;teau uni ? Que vous prendriez l'Opposition dans le gouvernement ? Impossible les textes vous en emp&#234;chent et vous avez rel&#233;gu&#233; des membres &#233;ligibles &#224; un r&#244;le de clown sans cervelle (pardon &#224; la famille tout &#231;a) 

Mon programme est simple : le social il n'y a que &#231;a qui fera avancer ce ch&#226;teau. 
&#8226; &#192; bas les programmes bas&#233;s exclusivement sur le petit confort mat&#233;riel m&#234;me si des am&#233;liorations de vie sont pr&#233;vues, telle que la cr&#233;ation d'un parc naturel du ch&#226;teau afin de prot&#233;ger la faune et la flore en libert&#233;. 
&#8226; Nous sommes contre toute d&#233;claration des animaux &#224; la Cnil, vive les animaux sauvages ! Laissons la nature reprendre un peu de ses droits !
&#8226; Nous sommes contre toute forme de discrimination, m&#234;me positive ! Les kin&#233; devront donc, comme il est de coutume dans leur profession, &#234;tre aptes &#224; attendrir une escalope de 10 cm d'&#233;paisseur et ceci 20 fois de suite avec une facilit&#233; d&#233;concertante ! 
&#8226; Nous refusons l'id&#233;e de lignes de nage dans la mer car nous consid&#233;rons que si l'on met les feux en permanence au vert sur les routes, il n'est pas logique de mettre l'eau en ligne ! 
&#8226; Pour ce qui est de la Corse, sujet sensible, nous pr&#233;conisons pour faire baisser leur taux de ch&#244;mage de donner des cours de ma&#238;trise du touriste en tong et en short 30 ans d'&#226;ge. Il y aura, si n&#233;cessaire, la mise en place de cours de ma&#238;trise de la canne &#224; p&#234;che t&#233;l&#233;scopique pour pr&#233;l&#233;vement des euros &#224; distance afin d'&#233;viter toute contanimation par les touristes. De plus, ceux-ci &#233;tant toujours tr&#232;s c&#226;lins, nous proposons de poser des poteaux entour&#233;s de mousse senteur lavande d&#233;sign&#233;s comme DCA (Doudou, C&#226;lin, Amiti&#233 afin qu'ils assouvissent leur tendance au coll&#233;-serr&#233;. Nous pr&#233;conisons aussi l'installation de fausse maison typique corse, avec Mama robotis&#233;e agile du balai et botteuse d'arri&#232;re-train.
&#8226; Instauration de la F&#234;te de la Rose et du Lila en lieu et place de la "Pan ! Tes c&#244;tes !"  Nous sommes contre toute violence ! 

Voici quelques points du programme. 

Pour un ch&#226;teau social vive l'Opposition ! Il va falloir &#233;viter de se regarder le nombril !


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

l&#224; quand m&#234;me il faut reconna&#238;tre que l'oppossition est de qualit&#233;   
il y a mati&#232;re &#224; d&#233;bat donc :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Y'a pas beaucoup de cul, dans ces programmes... &#199;a a un petit c&#244;t&#233; Mitterrand II contre Robert Hue, pour le moment...
Je vous rappelle que je d&#233;pouille les urnes &#224; 18h, et que pour le moment, y'a du monde pour causer, mais pour voter, nibe.


----------



## Nobody (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mon programme est simple : le social il n'y a que ça qui fera avancer ce château.
>  À bas les programmes basés exclusivement sur le petit confort matériel même si des améliorations de vie sont prévues, telle que la création d'un parc naturel du château afin de protéger la faune et la flore en liberté.
>  Nous sommes contre toute déclaration des animaux à la Cnil, vive les animaux sauvages ! Laissons la nature reprendre un peu de ses droits !
>  Nous sommes contre toute forme de discrimination, même positive ! Les kiné devront donc, comme il est de coutume dans leur profession, être aptes à attendrir une escalope de 10 cm d'épaisseur et ceci 20 fois de suite avec une facilité déconcertante !
> ...



Et bien voici que la Panthère nous sort quelque chose de consistant. Et enfin, les petits zosiaux reçoivent leur dû (-lepurfils- tu vas être content toi qui les aime tant )


*Stop à la contemplation du nombril,
Que vous soyez du continent ou bien d'une ile

Soyez écolo
Votez socio
Elisez Tibo!*

:rateau:


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

A vot&#233;


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s bien.
Pour le moment, un pas classique 3-3-2-2-1. On dirait une organisation &#224; la dom&#233;nech.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Et le programme... ?
> *​


Derrière l'image


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

Les colleurs d'affiche ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas beaucoup de cul, dans ces programmes... &#199;a a un petit c&#244;t&#233; Mitterrand II contre Robert Hue, pour le moment...
> Je vous rappelle que je d&#233;pouille les urnes &#224; 18h, et que pour le moment, y'a du monde pour causer, mais pour voter, nibe.



Mais ch&#232;re ex-cleanssime, si j'osais cher ami de campagne vu que nous "constitution&#226;mes" (en macg dans le texte) ensemble, nous nous asseyons dessus et c'est d&#233;j&#224; fondamental !  
Nous savons tous que vous &#234;tes un sexe toy vivant tant la sensualit&#233; de votre front/cr&#226;ne n'&#233;chappe &#224; personne, m&#234;me pas au soleil qui aime s'y mirer dans une sorte de masturbation &#233;clatante et intense. Vous avez l&#224; un signe ostentatoire de richesse hormonale qui fait que l'on ne peut que vous honorer sur ce point. Toutefois nous sommes conscients que si la recherche du Q sans I vous pr&#233;occupe, vous travaille, bref vous retourne, nous ne pouvons baser toute notre compagne dessus ou autour :mouais: , voire rentrer dans ce que nous appellerons un d&#233;b&#226;t sur les bienfaits du kamasutra pour le corps et l'esprit (voir ouvrage de titre identique aux &#233;ditions Madosquiondule, 69 euros, pr&#233;fac&#233; par M&#226;ts&#233;l&#232;ne et Robertst&#244;t et bonnetM).  

Si nous mettons en avant la n&#233;cessit&#233; de ne pas regarder son propre nombril, n'oublions pas que lors de festivit&#233;s, nous avions propos&#233; un d&#233;gustation de friandise sur nombril bronz&#233;. Nous avions m&#234;me envisag&#233; d'inviter le Grand Froguenne dit langue protacile, le seul &#234;tre poss&#233;dant une langue avec coussinet terminal et de la m&#234;me taille que son corps.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas beaucoup de cul, dans ces programmes... &#199;a a un petit c&#244;t&#233; Mitterrand II contre Robert Hue, pour le moment...
> Je vous rappelle que je d&#233;pouille les urnes &#224; 18h, et que pour le moment, y'a du monde pour causer, mais pour voter, nibe.


J'allais y venir.

Je vais vous prouver devant vous, si si, que d'abord, le v&#233;lo accroit la libido.

Et ce uniquement pour &#233;tendre ce principe et vous d&#233;montrer mon th&#233;or&#232;me de la relativit&#233; sexuelle g&#233;n&#233;rale :

E = sexe^2

Si n = 1 cette &#233;quation d&#233;montre qu'il n'y pas besoin d'effort _pr&#233;alable_ pour ne penser qu'&#224; &#231;a. Apr&#232;s le reste c'est d'&#234;tre organis&#233;.

Vote pour le futon !

Vote sm, ce con !


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Ah ! Tu vois, quand tu veux... C'est pas Paul Vechialli qui fait ta campagne, mais quand m&#234;me, change pas de main, je sens que &#231;a vient. :love:


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'allais y venir.
> 
> Je vais vous prouver devant vous, si si, que d'abord, le vélo accroit la libido.



Ça marche en tamdem aussi ton équation ?   J'arriverais presque à comprendre les maths avec toi


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Ah je vois que ta passion pour les sciences _dures_ ressort et tu as vu qu'il n'y a pas de n dans l'&#233;quation 

Mais comme je tiens parole &#224; dans nonantes minutes, libido &#224; cran


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a marche en tamdem aussi ton &#233;quation ?   J'arriverais presque &#224; comprendre les maths avec toi


d'ou le ^2 (y a pas d'exposant dans l'&#233;diteur vBulletin, benjamin nous brimant de facto de tentatives mateuses)

on peut &#233;tendre le 2 en g&#233;om&#233;trie euclidienne mais je n'en ai pas les capacit&#233; physique, pour le moment


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

MMmmmhh question juridique : on peut avoir des relations avec les autres candidats pendant la campagne ou c'est pas permi ?


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Rien ne l'emp&#234;che.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PAs grave tu m'a demané de te l'écrire... :rateau:...  alors voilà...
> 
> *Animaux*
> Punir tous les actes d'incivilité consistant à insulter *les poules et les dindes* pour leur chair.
> ...



une coquille s'est glissée dans mon programme, sauras tu la trouver ami électeur ? 

Concernant les avatars animaux, je suis partisan du Ni-Ni :
ni extermination des pantheres, ni glorification excessive des poissons rouges


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Tiens y aussi un jeu dans le forum macosx


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> nous ne pouvons baser toute notre compagne dessus ou autour :mouais: , voire rentrer dans ce que nous appellerons un débât sur les bienfaits du kamasutra pour le corps et l'esprit (voir ouvrage de titre identique aux éditions Madosquiondule, 69 euros, préfacé par Mâtsélène et Robertstôt et bonnetM).



Et pourtant.. :love:

D'ailleurs l'éditeur nous fait savoir que la réimpression est en cours. Séance de dédicaces et de démonstrations dans l'aile de la moquette cet après midi.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Je regarde l&#224; le guidon de mon v&#233;lo de course et je me dis qu'il pourrait bien mieux &#234;tre utiliser que par une seule paire de mains et fix&#233; au mur


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant.. :love:
> 
> D'ailleurs l'éditeur nous fait savoir que la réimpression est en cours. Séance de dédicaces et de démonstrations dans l'aile de la moquette cet après midi.




Pendant cette séance de chaude dédicace 

*Nous vous offrirons  **un pot de confiture de Tomates Vertes au Gingembre 
du JArdin de Grug...  




*Je suis en train de finir la cuisson...  Elle sera encore chaude  :rateau: :rateau:  

​


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

On peut consid&#233;rer le ventre de jolies membres comme tartine ?


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

On doi(g)t !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Je vous pr&#233;viens, d&#232;s que ma langue arrive au pli des seins je pars en vrille :love:


----------



## dool (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On peut considérer le ventre de jolies membres comme tartine ?



Pfffffffff........


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous pr&#233;viens, d&#232;s que ma langue arrive au pli des seins je pars en vrille :love:


Ben &#231;a promet pour un futur pr&#233;sident... :mouais:  




Ya pas beaucoup de mOnde qui se pr&#233;cipite aux urnes...


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffff........



Les brioches c'est vachement bon au p'tit dèj aussi !




En vrille donc ? Pourquoi pas ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffff........



Oh, la mauvaise foi !  Tu as l'avantage non n&#233;gligeable de pouvoir faire la version poire ou p&#234;che belle-h&#233;l&#233;ne, avec nappage chocolat, montagne de chantilly plus p&#233;pites multicolores. On peut m&#234;me d&#233;poser une boule de vanille et une cerise, au sommet !


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

Monsieur le Chambellan ?

Un rappel des candidatures pour des électeurs troublés ? 
Un taux de participation à la mi-journée ?


----------



## dool (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, la mauvaise foi !  Tu as l'avantage non négligeable de pouvoir faire la version poire ou pêche belle-héléne, avec nappage chocolat, montagne de chantilly plus pépites multicolores. On peut même déposer une boule de vanille et une cerise, au sommet !



Ouais puis le temps d'un aller a la salle de jeux du chateau et hop, tout est redescendu sur les melons !   (même la cerise elle ne tient plus dans le nombril !  )
Par contre, la levure de la brioche a bien prise, on peux y fourrer la crème et le touti quanti ! C'est par où le four ???!!


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

Ben oui, le sexe et la bouffe. Pas trouvé mieux à ce jour !


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Juillet 2006)

quoique...

au regard de l'actualit&#233;, je trouve qu'on oublie un peu vite les vertus salvatrice d'une guerre thermonucl&#233;aire totale... ce qui me semblerait &#234;tre la seule v&#233;ritable voie pour la sauvegarde de la plan&#232;te...

enfin, je crois qu'il existe d&#233;j&#224; un courant d'&#233;co-warriors qui pronne cette solution pour le sauvetage de Ga&#239;a... :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2006)

votez clairement pour votre candidat  
-
ppmppfppp fpmppffmpmpp mmm mmpfmfpmfpmfmppfmpmffppp fmmmppmmfpffmppfmp
-
pmmmpp fpmppffmpmpp pfmppffmfpff fmmfmfpfmmpppffppmppfpfpfmfmppfmpfmpmpp,mmmfmf pfmpffmppppmmffmpppff fmpppffmfpff


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

*HMMMMPFMF!!!!!*


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *HMMMMPFMF!!!!!*



Les orgasmes te rendent tout rouge ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Les orgasmes te rendent tout rouge ?



Je simule toujours...


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je simule toujours...



Ton côté féminin je suppose..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ton côté féminin je suppose..



Voiiiiiiiilàààààààà....


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur le Chambellan ?
> 
> Un rappel des candidatures pour des électeurs troublés ?
> Un taux de participation à la mi-journée ?



Si j'ai bien tout compris, sont candidats déclarés ou non (mais en tout cas reçoivent des suffrages) :

Tibomong4
supermoquette
mado
grug
et un certain monsieur "blanc" que je ne connais pas.

Taux de participation : 16 suffrages exprimés à cette heure.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Juillet 2006)

il en manque dans ta liste...


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Je ne crois pas, non. Celle pour qui tu as vot&#233;, par exemple, n'est pas candidate.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas, non. Celle pour qui tu as voté, par exemple, n'est pas candidate.



Impossible, je me suis déclarée candidate !  J'ai un abonnement  :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ton côté féminin je suppose..


Nan.

Le seul c&#244;t&#233; f&#233;minin de Patoch, c'est qu'il est casse-c*uilles comme pas deux.
Par contre chez lui, ya rien de cyclique, c'est tout le temps...


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Impossible, je me suis déclarée candidate !  J'ai un abonnement  :rose:



Je ne parle pas de toi, égocentrique !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parle pas de toi, égocentrique !



Vous n'aurez pas ma liberté de rêver


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

*Le president maitre du chateau Grug*,
Tombeur de la dictature de l'infame maitre fondateur PonKHead
Fondateur de la r&#233;publique du chateau,
Restaurateur de l'ordre public,
P&#232;re de la nouvelle constitution,
instaurateur de la parit&#233; dans les fonctions officielles,
etc.
*serait mort ce midi, &#224; midi,* 
des suites d'une longue maladie.

Une heure de silence sur ce post est decr&#233;t&#233; &#224; cette occasion,

Son testament sera rendu public tr&#232;s vite, celui ci indiquant clairement son choix concernant le ou les candidats qui benificieront de l'etiquette Majorit&#233; presidentielle, ainsi que l'eventuel choix de votre president concernant les reports &#224; effectuer.




Vive la r&#233;publique, vive le ch&#226;teau.

La presidence.

_il va de soi que, bien que mort, vous pouvez continuer &#224; voter pour votre president d&#233;funt en place : Grug.
ses voix acquisses soulageront surement les douleurs de son enterrement, et seront primordiales pour le sort de l'election &#224; venir  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> _il va de soi que, bien que mort, vous pouvez continuer &#224; voter pour votre president d&#233;funt en place : Grug.
> ses voix acquisses soulageront surement les douleurs de son enterrement, et seront primordiales pour le sort de l'election &#224; venir  _



Il y avait bien en lui quelque chose de Miterrand ! Quelque chose d'une momie pass&#233;e en fraude &#224; la douane &#233;gyptienne comme poisson s&#233;ch&#233; ! Ne vous y laissez pas prendre il fait juste le mort pour que vous lui jetiez des seaux de voix ! :mouais:


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait bien en lui quelque chose de Miterrand ! Quelque chose d'une momie pass&#233;e en fraude &#224; la douane &#233;gyptienne comme poisson s&#233;ch&#233; ! Nous vous y laissez pas prendre *il fait juste le mor*t pour que vous lui jetiez des seaux de voix ! :mouais:


Tu veux que j'aille v&#233;rifier ?  

edit : ceci &#233;tant &#231;a pose le probl&#232;me de l'int&#233;rim non ? Me dites pas qu'il va falloir compl&#233;ter les r&#232;gles..


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que j'aille v&#233;rifier ?



Je connaissais les sexeurs de poussins, lisant r&#233;guli&#232;rement les classiques macg&#233;ens, mais pas cette sp&#233;cialit&#233; du bureau Veritas,  secteur &#233;valuation de la conformit&#233; appliqu&#233;e &#224; la sant&#233; dont, visiblement, vous &#234;tes membre active en tant que ministre charg&#233;e de l'horizontalit&#233;  Op&#233;rez selon vos habitudes, par contre je ne sais qui envoyer pour la contre-expertise, j'ai peur que nous manquions de main-d'oeuvre pour lui osculter la nageoire


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

En tant que repr&#233;sentant officiel de la Conf&#233;d&#233;ration Cuisse je d&#233;plore et m'&#233;meus de la disparition de notre pr&#232;z &#224; nous, ce midi &#224; 14h07.

Votez donc pour moi.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

extrait du testament de notre president :

"Afin de garantir la perrenit&#233; de notre r&#233;publique apais&#233;e, et un bon d&#233;roulement des &#233;lections en cours, et de garantir le bon esprit ludique de n&#233;gociations constructives tordues et politiciennes qui caract&#233;rise la vie politique de notre etat chateau, j'ai decid&#233;  de designer 2 candidats de la majorit&#233; presidentielle, charge &#224; eux de se rassembler, ou de se rallier, entre eux ou avec l'opposition officielle.

Ainsi cette campagne reste ouverte, et tous les candidats ont le pouvoir de federer les autres.

Les candidats beneficiants de l'etiquette majorit&#233; presidentielle :






 __________________
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

Supermoquette et Mado peuvent donc concourir comme candidats de la majorit&#233;.

Je reste parmis vous, o&#249; que je sois.

Grug,
pr&#233;sident-ma&#238;tre de la r&#233;publique du ch&#226;teau.


----------



## macelene (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que j'aille vérifier ?



*Bulletin de santé... à 15h  *​ 
En trant qu'Infirmière Officielle de notre Père à TOus je reviens d'une consultation en bonne et dûe forme...:love:

J'ai pû observer plusieurs symptômes assez grave...:mouais:

Un Aspect hérissé des écailles, et présence de petits nodules noirs, des bosses, des ulcères et des blessures en forme de cratère sur le corps..
Il s'agit de la Maladie des "*Trous"*(Ichthyosporidiose) dûe à un Parasite : Le Phycornycète Ichthyosporidium hoferi.  
Une Accélération de la respiration et agitation de *Nôtre Grug * venant happer l'air en surface
Il s'agit d'un Déficit évident en oxygène ou hypoxie  (qui a débranché la pompe...?  :mouais du bocal...
*Nôtre Grug* dort la tête en bas ou nage en tournoyant
Il s'agit là de la Cryptobiose ou *"Maladie du sommeil"* dûe à un Parasite :  Le Flagellé Cryptobia cyprini.

Mais j'ai pû rebrancher la pompe du bocal, lui faire un bouche à bouche salvateur:rateau: :love: , lui lisser les écailles en le massant grâce au cours de Dool et de MAdo et de Talchan, boucher les trous disgracieux :rateau: et fait disparaître ce virus et maintenant si Grug nage en tournoyant dans son bocal, c'est qu'il est en bonne forme pour son électorat féminin... :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

Le président en place, bien qu'officiellement décédé, et après approfondissement et relecture de la constitution, afin de ne pas se retrouver contraint par la force des urnes à se lancer dans le terrorisme desepéré, sollicite (à tout hasard), vos suffrages directement sur son nom !

Soyez assurés qu'il en fera bon usage et saura les rediriger efficacement vers le candidat qui lui apparaitra le plus apte à la sauvegarde et à l'epanouissement de notre république.

La presidence.


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Le président en place, bien qu'officiellement décédé, et après approfondissement et relecture de la constitution, afin de ne pas se retrouver contraint par la force des urnes à se lancer dans le terrorisme desepéré, sollicite (à tout hasard), vos suffrages directement sur son nom !
> 
> Soyez assurés qu'il en fera bon usage et saura les rediriger efficacement vers le candidat qui lui apparaitra le plus apte à la sauvegarde et à l'epanouissement de notre république.
> 
> La presidence.



 Mitterrand était un enfant de coeur à côté de toi !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

poster derri&#232;re mado c'est s'assurer une jolie vue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> poster derrière mado c'est s'assurer une jolie vue


Fais voir...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Fais l'innocent, toi aussi tu as d&#233;j&#224; mat&#233;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fais l'innocent, toi aussi tu as déjà maté


tu me roules dans la fange, là...


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Mitterrand &#233;tait un enfant de coeur &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi !








"je n'ai pas le d&#233;sir particulier de donner mon nom &#224; un meuble"
(president Grug 30/07/2006)


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "je n'ai pas le désir particulier de donner mon nom à un meuble"
> (president Grug 30/07/2006)



D'accord pour les bulles mais Son Écailleux Carminé n'est point Pape pour avoir besoin d'une bibliothèque ! :mouais:


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

A 46 minutes de la cl&#244;ture du scrutin, tout est encore possible. Tout.


Consid&#233;rant que je p&#232;se deux voix, et que je peux en annuler deux, les ench&#232;res sont ouvertes.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A 46 minutes de la clôture du scrutin, tout est encore possible. Tout.
> 
> 
> Considérant que je pèse deux voix, et que je peux en annuler deux, les enchères sont ouvertes.


Euh... si tu touches à mon vote j'te bannis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Consid&#233;rant que je p&#232;se deux voix, et que je peux en annuler deux, les ench&#232;res sont ouvertes.



Il faut qu'on te lustre quelque chose en particulier ?  Mesdames, messieurs &#224; vos chiffons. Personnellement les griffes m'emp&#234;chent de pratiquer le polissage de quoi que ce soit :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Euh... si tu touches à mon vote j'te bannis...


Bassman sors de ce corp :affraid:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Je reste parmis vous, où que je sois.
> 
> Grug,
> président-maître de la république du château.


et reste candidat à ma propre sucession, celà va sans dire.


Votre pas encore mort  president du chateau,
Grug


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Le scrutin est cl&#244;t.
Donnez moi quelques minutes pour tout reconsid&#233;rer dans ce bordel ou je ne sais pas combien de trucs ont &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;s.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et reste candidat à ma propre sucession, celà va sans dire.
> 
> 
> Votre pas encore mort  president du chateau,
> Grug



Je ne savais pas que les poissons rouges sont comme les lézards, on leur coupe un truc et ça repousse !  Quelle "écaillonnade" ! Il a l'oeil vitreux et quelques heures après, passé dans des mains expertes, le voilà vif comme un gardon, frétillant de toutes les parties caudales existantes ! :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et reste candidat à ma propre sucession, celà va sans dire.
> 
> 
> Votre pas encore mort  president du chateau,
> Grug



Jean XXII est de retour:afraid: :afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

23 ma bonne kate


----------



## katelijn (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 23 ma bonne kate



Pas intéressant le tien, celui ci c'était autre chose!


----------



## philire (30 Juillet 2006)

merci ma nonne kate


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Mes ch&#232;res concitoyennes, mes chers concitoyens.

L'heure est venue de proclamer les r&#233;sultats du 6&#176; tour du Ch&#226;teau.

27 votants se sont bouscul&#233;s aux urnes.
Les 3 candidats de la majorit&#233; ont obtenus : 
Mado : 9 voix (odr&#233;, Ed the Head, supermoquette, grug (*3), talchan, mado (*2)
supermoquette : 8 voix (galat&#233;e, kaviar, daffyb, maiwen, dos jones, lalouna, alem)
grug : 6 voix (docevil, t&#233;o, macelene, web0, rezba (*2) )

Tibomong4 obtient 7 voix , (naas, hf, tibo, nobody, katelijn, macmarco, philire) moins 1 annul&#233;e selon mon bon vouloir (celle de philire). Son total est donc de 6.
Elle est leader de l'opposition, et gagne 2 points.

tirhum a vot&#233; blanc, le vote de l(a)nguille est nul.



Consid&#233;rant que mado s'est ralli&#233;e en douce &#224; grug, elle perd 1 point et *grug est r&#233;&#233;lu ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau avec un total consolid&#233; de 15 voix* (total &#233;dit&#233.

Il n'y a pas de terroriste sur ce tour.




Les points &#224; l'issue de ce scrutin s'&#233;tablissent &#224; 

rezba : 12
grug : 10 (+5)
ponkhead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
tibomong4 : 6 (+2)
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1 (-1)
N&#176;6 : 1
roberto : 1
tirhum : 1
nobody : -1
lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -8
silvio : -8


Voil&#224;. Moi, je file en vacances, ne m'attendez pas sur le tour prochain.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

Dans tous les cas de figure le president Grug fera une intervention &#224; 20 heures.

La presidence.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes ch&#232;res concitoyennes, mes chers concitoyens.
> 
> L'heure est venue de proclamer les r&#233;sultats du 6&#176; tour du Ch&#226;teau.
> 
> ...


erreur dans les comptes, Sm est leader de l'opposition (arriv&#233; 2eme)

et grug est teroriste arriv&#233; dernier aux voix !


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> erreur dans les comptes, Sm est leader de l'opposition (arriv&#233; 2eme)
> 
> et grug est teroriste arriv&#233; dernier aux voix !


Que nenni. SM est candidat avec le label majorit&#233;. Il ne peut pas &#234;tre leader de l'opposition, c'est illogique.
Et grug a autant de suffrages que tibomong4.


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> erreur dans les comptes, Sm est leader de l'opposition (arrivé 2eme)
> 
> et grug est teroriste arrivé dernier aux voix !



Et je n'ai pas exercé mon droit de retournement 

et 9 et 6 ça fait pas 15 ? (mado+grug) ?


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'ai pas exercé mon droit de retournement
> 
> et 9 et 6 ça fait pas 15 ? (mado+grug) ?



Pardon :rose:
Edité.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni. SM est candidat avec le label majorit&#233;. Il ne peut pas &#234;tre leader de l'opposition, c'est illogique.
> Et grug a autant de suffrages que tibomong4.



rien n'est precis&#233; sur le label majorit&#233; ds les regles, il peut y avoir des cissions, parlons de l'udf  

bref, je conteste ce point !




> Et grug a autant de suffrages que tibomong4



enfoir&#233;


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rien n'est precisé sur le label majorité ds les regles, il peut y avoir des cissions, parlons de l'udf



Dans ce cas, il suffisait à SM de refuser le label, ou de le répudier au dernier moment.
Il ne l'a pas fait, donc je le compte dans la majo.






> enfoiré


absolument. Et je me suis creusé la tête pour en arriver là.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

relis les r&#232;gles rezba, on va pas faire &#224; ton interpr&#233;tation &#224; chaque fois.

qui est le leader de l'opposition ?

le deuxi&#232;me

ce n'est pas une question de label mais de vote : sinon t'es dans la majorit&#233; ou opposition ad eternam ?


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, il suffisait &#224; SM de refuser le label, ou de le r&#233;pudier au dernier moment.
> Il ne l'a pas fait, donc je le compte dans la majo.
> 
> 
> ...


un leader de l'opposition peut etre issu de la majorit&#233;.
rien ne l'empeche, dans la vie ou dans les regles.

ds les regles la notion de majorit&#233; ne porte pas sur ce decompte l&#224;


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ds les regles la notion de majorit&#233; ne porte pas sur ce decompte l&#224;



    Pourquoi tu l'as d&#233;clar&#233; comme appartenant &#224; la majorit&#233; alors ?  Donc, en gros, la majorit&#233; est dans l'opposition et je suis le canal historique de l'Opposition de N&#176;6 


PS : &#231;a recommence


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> relis les r&#232;gles rezba, on va pas faire &#224; ton interpr&#233;tation &#224; chaque fois.
> 
> qui est le leader de l'opposition ?
> 
> ...


Je relis les r&#232;gles, mais il y a une majorit&#233; et une opposition, pr&#233;vues dans les r&#232;gles, non ?
Si tu es candidat de la majorit&#233;, et que cette majorit&#233; gagne, il n'y a aucune raison pour que tu sois dans l'opposition &#224; l'issue du scrutin.
Mais si vous consid&#233;rez qu'il y a un vide juridique, et qu'il faut appliquer l'article &#224; la lettre, et non en fonction de l'ensemble des r&#232;gles et de leur coh&#233;rence, libre &#224; vous.
Moi, perso, ma mission est finie.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Non &#231;a recommence pas l&#224; : c'est &#233;crit et approuv&#233;.


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu l'as déclaré comme appartenant à la majorité alors ?
> 
> 
> PS : ça recommence



Les trahisons sont notoires dans ce milieu là


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je relis les r&#232;gles, mais il y a une majorit&#233; et une opposition, pr&#233;vues dans les r&#232;gles, non ?
> Si tu es candidat de la majorit&#233;, et que cette majorit&#233; gagne, il n'y a aucune raison pour que tu sois dans l'opposition &#224; l'issue du scrutin.
> Mais si vous consid&#233;rez qu'il y a un vide juridique, et qu'il faut appliquer l'article &#224; la lettre, et non en fonction de l'ensemble des r&#232;gles et de leur coh&#233;rence, libre &#224; vous.
> Moi, perso, ma mission est finie.


La r&#232;gle dit quoi pour &#234;tre chef de l'opposition ? dis le ? allez ? 

Il n'y a aucune raison ? cite moi le texte ?

Tu supputes qu'il faille introduire la majorit&#233; et l'ooposition, avec des noms dans la constitution ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais si vous consid&#233;rez qu'il y a un vide juridique



Il y a un vide juridique, donc comme tu as laiss&#233; des zones d'ombre, tu vas nous r&#233;gler &#231;a avant de partir !


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Je vais citer le texte de r&#233;f&#233;rence, mes ch&#233;ris :



> 5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.



C'est le texte de notre nouvelle consitution.

*J'ai donc tout pouvoir pour dire qui est le leader de l'opposition sur ce tour. Et ce, sans aucun recours de la part de quiconque.*
Vous aurez un temps de conseil l&#233;gislatif pour r&#232;gler cette histoire avant l'ouverture de la prochaine campagne.
&#199;a vous apprendra &#224; prendre un chambellan de ma stature pour un con, et &#224; ne pas l'informer de l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de votre strat&#233;gie.


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes chères concitoyennes, mes chers concitoyens.
> 
> L'heure est venue de proclamer les résultats du 6° tour du Château.
> 
> ...


J'exerce donc mon droit, maintenant que j'ai connaissance des votes.
Je change donc le vote de teo love: ) et le reporte sur Tibo.

les résultats donnent donc ça.

 27 votants se sont bousculés aux urnes.
 Les 3 candidats de la majorité ont obtenus : 
 Mado : 9 voix (odré, Ed the Head, supermoquette, grug (*3), talchan, mado (*2)
 supermoquette : 8 voix (galatée, kaviar, daffyb, maiwen, dos jones, lalouna, alem)
 grug : 6 - 1 = *5 voix* (docevil, téo (détournée sur Tibo par l'executrice), macelene, web0, rezba (*2) )

Tibomong4 obtient 7 voix , (naas, hf, tibo, nobody, katelijn, macmarco, philire) moins 1 annulée selon mon bon vouloir (celle de philire). + celle de teo (gratuitement offerte par la maison) Son total est donc de 6 + 1 = *7 voix*.
*Elle arrive donc 3 ème, derrière le vil traitre suisse.*
 tirhum a voté blanc, le vote de l(a)nguille est nul.

* Et notre président est un terroriste  :love:
*


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Non. Le droit de retournement doit &#234;tre effectu&#233; aupr&#232;s du chambellan, relis les r&#232;gles. Et ce par MP, avant la proclamation des r&#233;sultats.


> [L'ex&#233;cuteur] peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.


Pas d'opposition dans le texte...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non. Le droit de retournement doit être effectué auprès du chambellan, relis les règles. Et ce par MP, avant la proclamation des résultats.



Il a raison


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non. Le droit de retournement doit être effectué auprès du chambellan, relis les règles. Et ce par MP, avant la proclamation des résultats.



Je pose un recours 

Comment changer un vote sans savoir qui a voté et pour qui ? 
Pas faute d'avoir demandé


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 5. Le Chambellan dépouille les résultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le décompte des points.
> 
> 
> Pas d'opposition dans le texte...


Alors tu as pouvoir de nommer le leader de l'opposition ou les règles suffisent ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il ne peut pas être leader de l'opposition, c'est illogique.



C'est bien ce que je dis depuis le début !  Je demande le jugement de Dieu ! Ah non, zut ! On ne peut pas


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors tu as pouvoir de nommer le leader de l'opposition ou les règles suffisent ?


Le chambellan a le pouvoir de donner les r&#233;sultats, donc de distribuer les r&#244;les du tour d'apr&#232;s.
Par cons&#233;quent d'interpr&#233;ter les r&#232;gles si il y a un doute sur la proclamation.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Et donne moi ce doute ? avec l'article de loi correspondant ?

Les r&#233;sultats sont des *votes* et ces votes, &#224; travers la constitution, donnent un r&#244;le, non ? relis bien le texte et colle le ici.


----------



## philire (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera un tour &#233;clair, visant &#224; remettre tout &#231;a &#224; plat nickel chrome et &#224; v&#233;rifier que tout le monde a bien suivi.





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> L'heure est venue de proclamer les r&#233;sultats du 6° tour du Ch&#226;teau.
> Tibomong4 obtient 7 voix , (naas, hf, tibo, nobody, katelijn, macmarco, philire) moins 1 annul&#233;e selon mon bon vouloir (celle de philire)



T'es un fou, toi !


.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :
*
C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut « f&#233;d&#233;rer » des candidats (voir l'Opposition et la Majorit&#233


Juste pour montrer que rezba m&#233;rite ses vacances 

Sinon on supprime le vote et on dit qui a le droit de


----------



## dool (30 Juillet 2006)

...il est où mon vote à moi ??!! 
J'avais pas fait de rature pourtant ! :rose:


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ...il est où mon vote à moi ??!!
> J'avais pas fait de rature pourtant ! :rose:


Il est bien comptabilis&#233; sur SM. Je t'ai oubli&#233; dans la liste, pardon. :rose:


----------



## dool (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien comptabilisé sur SM. Je t'ai oublié dans la liste, pardon. :rose:



C'était bien la peine que j'use de ma bave sur ton organisme !!! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et grug est teroriste arriv&#233; dernier aux voix !



Tu comptes faire sauter ton propre ch&#226;teau ?  Le dernier bain dans la piscine &#224; champagne lui a mis la caudale &#224; l'horizontal  :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (30 Juillet 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la peine que j'use de ma bave sur ton organisme !!! :mouais:




Comme en termes délicats ces choses-là sont dites.

  :love:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes faire sauter ton propre ch&#226;teau ?  Le dernier bain dans la piscine &#224; champagne lui a mis la caudale &#224; l'horizontal  :rateau:


Non, créer des paradoxes historiques, et jouer à fonds les possibilités du jeu. 

Mais ça a foiré.


----------



## philire (30 Juillet 2006)

en vrai, il a pas support&#233; que je lui pique les yeux :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

Je note l'absence de r&#233;action de rezba


----------



## philire (30 Juillet 2006)

Il est d&#233;rang&#233;, j'te dis.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

1. Prise de fonction du ma&#238;tre fraichement &#233;lu
2. Le Ma&#238;tre nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
3. Une &#233;ventuelle phase de conseil l&#233;gislatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil l&#233;gislatif)
4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de d&#233;but et de cl&#244;ture de la campagne.
5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.

*LES R&#212;LES*

*Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :*


Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats cons&#233;cutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession.


*Le Chambellan :*

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
Gardien de la probit&#233; des votes, le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre candidat au poste de maitre.

*L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (voir l'_Opposition et la Majorit&#233;_)

*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*

Un "terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" peut voir le jour au tour d'apr&#232;s, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur ni &#234;tre chambellan.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).
Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

*Honneur et Doigt&#233;*

Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Les nouvelles r&#232;gles sont promulgu&#233;es avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent imm&#233;diatement.


----> juste pour rire un bon coup. rien sur la cons&#233;quence des labels opposition/majorit&#233;, l'attribution des r&#244;les est clairement fix&#233;e, par le nombre de voies obtenue durant le scrutin (= les r&#233;sultats, c'est &#231;a les r&#233;sultats, bruts) et ne d&#233;pend pas du chambellan (&#224; moins de triche), qui est cens&#233; &#234;tre garant du tour. Qui r&#233;clamait un tour clean ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2006)

Alors c'est qui le maître du château ?
Vous voulez dire que c'est Grug ! 
Mais il est mort :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

grug sent un peu c'est vrai mais de l&#224; &#224; dire cela


----------



## sofiping (30 Juillet 2006)

Vous couchez là c'est pas possible ...


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Vous couchez là c'est pas possible ...



selon où tu places les virgules sofi, y'a divergence sur l'interprétation possible  

Un arbitre ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> grug sent un peu c'est vrai mais de là à dire cela



J'ai bien lut en diagonale mais j'ai lut d'abord un avis de décès et ensuite une résurection.
Et en plus j'apprends que j'ai finalement voté pour un mort vivant !

Ah Mado je voulais que tu te rallies à Tibo M'enfin ... tant pis, moi je ne contrôle rien et ça me va bien


----------



## katelijn (30 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est qui le maître du château ?
> Vous voulez dire que c'est Grug !
> Mais il est mort :mouais:




Mais non, il a fait son Jacques Duéze!


----------



## philire (30 Juillet 2006)

Pas d'inquiétude, il parlera à 20 h !


----------



## sofiping (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> selon où tu places les virgules sofi, y'a divergence sur l'interprétation possible
> 
> Un arbitre ?



non non ...pas de virgule ... ou peut etre une aprés couchez !!!  

Bon Mado ... t'as pas une mission simple pour moi  ... genre savonner les fermetures éclair  ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> non non ...pas de virgule ... ou peut etre une aprés couchez !!!
> 
> Bon Mado ... t'as pas une mission simple pour moi  ... genre savonner les fermetures éclair  ...



Ce n'est pas le moment de faire des plans sur la comète, il va falloir légifèrer et on attend toujours le retour du Rezba un peu prodigue, mais juste un peu, parce que là, il a fait un truc ! :rateau: Avant qu'on ait défait le noeud encore !


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Vous m'attendez ? Mais vous m'attendez pourquoi ? J'ai donn&#233; ma position, je n'y reviendrais pas.

SM pense qu'il n'y a qu'une r&#232;gle. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. La majorit&#233; et l'opposition sont r&#232;gl&#233;es par deux articles, et idem pour la proclamation des r&#233;sultats.

La majorit&#233; a, de fa&#231;on in&#233;dite, pr&#233;sent&#233; trois candidats sur le m&#234;me label, sans faire de d&#233;claration de ralliement public. On appelle &#231;a une primaire.
Lorsqu'en en 1969, Alain Poher se pr&#233;sente contre Georges Pompidou, ils sont dans la m&#234;me majorit&#233;. Alain Poher arrive second derri&#232;re Pompidou, devan&#231;ant Georges Marchais et Gaston Defferre. Pourtant, Poher ne devient pas leader de l'opposition, il devient... pr&#233;sident du S&#233;nat.
Le leader de l'opposition, c'est celui qui a gagn&#233; la primaire des opposants. C'est en tout cas ce que j'ai consid&#233;r&#233; devant ce cas in&#233;dit, et qui portait &#224; contestation.

Si l'on ne m'avait pas laiss&#233; seul face &#224; ma conscience, mais qu'on m'avait pay&#233; un bon repas, un bon cigare, un bon cognac, et d'autres douceurs digestives, j'aurais pu tout aussi bien consid&#233;rer que la r&#232;gle s'appliquait autrement. Mais ce ne fut pas le cas.

Or, comme ce qui est sur et incontestable, c'est que c'est le chambellan qui proclame les r&#233;sultats, ce qui n'implique pas seulement les scores, mais aussi les r&#244;les, puisqu'il donne les points &#224; l'issu du scrutin. Il lui revient donc d'interpr&#233;ter les cas difficiles.

Si ma d&#233;cision vous g&#232;ne, faites une r&#233;vision constitutionelle et pr&#233;cisez les r&#232;gles de majorit&#233; et de leadership.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'attendez ? Mais vous m'attendez pourquoi ? J'ai donné ma position, je n'y reviendrais pas.



Évidemment que non. De toute façon, ça me semble logique depuis le début. La seule chose c'est que le texte de la constitution n'est pas clair. Donc on recommence


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Y'a plein de choses pas claires. C'est pour &#231;a qu'il y a un chambellan.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

Tout d'abord je tiens à féliciter le leader de l'opposition pour sa nomination.

En tant que président maître du château élu à ce tour, la première décision que je serais tenté de prendre serait de décider de 10 jours de vacances au et pour le château.

Mais :
La constitution étant incomplète, et sujette à interprétation(s), et dans l'esprit qui a présidé à la désignation du leader de l'opposition, *le maître du château Grug, brillamment réélu*, cède son poste, et tous les pouvoirs qui y afférent au leader de la majorité du précèdent scrutin : Supermoquette.
(vu que comme Alain Poher il est devenu en quelques sortes président du sénat, chargé d'assurer l'interim en cas d'empêchement majeur   

À lui donc d'organiser les fêtes du sacres, la désignation du cabinet, révision de la constitution, l'échéance des élections etc.
et donc :
à lui de prendre la décision des dates de vacances au château.

pour le tour prochain :

-le président *maître du château* est donc *Supermoquette*.
-le *leader de l'opposition* est donc *TibomonG4.*

-il n'y aura *pas* de *terroriste* au prochain tour.


Pour que la république perdure dans un esprit ludique. 

Grug, Fondateur de la république du château,
Double d'ici maître.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment que non. De toute façon, ça me semble logique depuis le début. La seule chose c'est que le texte de la constitution n'est pas clair. Donc on recommence



c'est bien pour &#231;a qu'il serait judicieux d'ajouter : le but de ce jeu est d'accumuler des points et d'en ecrire les regles


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau Grug, brillamment r&#233;&#233;lu*, c&#232;de son poste, et tous les pouvoirs qui y aff&#233;rent au leader de la majorit&#233; du pr&#233;c&#232;dent scrutin : Supermoquette.



Je ne suis pas d'accord : le post reviens &#224; Mado pour t'avoir donn&#233; ses voix.  D'autant plus que c'est elle qui en avait le plus


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas d'accord : le post reviens à Mado pour t'avoir donné ses voix.  D'autant plus que c'est elle qui en avait le plus



Moi je m'étais clairement prononcée sur un report de voix, contrairement à sm 

Remarquez, avec moi, c'est un mois de vacances que vous gagnez


----------



## katelijn (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord je tiens &#224; f&#233;liciter le leader de l'opposition pour sa nomination.
> 
> En tant que pr&#233;sident ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau &#233;lu &#224; ce tour, la premi&#232;re d&#233;cision que je serais tent&#233; de prendre serait de d&#233;cider de 10 jours de vacances au et pour le ch&#226;teau.
> 
> ...



L&#224;, c'est toute la papaut&#233; d'Avignon qui va se retourner dans ses tombes!   :love:


Edith: Bonnes vacances &#224; ceux qui partent!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'&#233;tais clairement prononc&#233;e sur un report de voix, contrairement &#224; sm
> 
> Remarquez, avec moi, c'est un mois de vacances que vous gagnez



Alors je crois que le jeu devrait rester en attente  Pas assez de monde impliqu&#233; et ceux qui sont impliqu&#233;s seront absents  Le d&#233;b&#226;t est ouvert


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors je crois que le jeu devrait rester en attente  Pas assez de monde impliqué et ceux qui sont impliqués seront absents


d'o&#249; l'id&#233;e des vacances 

Mado n'etait pas l&#233;gitime, car pas presente (de par son desistement) au tableau des medailles


----------



## rezba (30 Juillet 2006)

Je savais bien que supermoquette &#233;tait devenu pr&#233;sident du s&#233;nat.
Gaston Monnerville, Alain Poher, Ren&#233; Monory, Christian Poncelet, Maximilien Supermoquette : tout &#231;a a de la gueule.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> d'o&#249; l'id&#233;e des vacances



Bonne id&#233;e donc  Reste &#224; d&#233;finir la dur&#233;e.


----------



## katelijn (30 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée donc  Reste à définir la durée.



Ben mince alors, tu viens de modifier, Vu que tu me l'as demandé: j'avais bien une idée!  
Alors je te la dis quand même: nommer Maximilien Supermoquette comme président du Sénat (même s'il ratisse trop large à mon goût pour s'acquérir des voix  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben mince alors, tu viens de modifier, Vu que tu me l'as demandé: j'avais bien une idée!
> Alors je te la dis quand même: nommer Maximilien Supermoquette comme président du Sénat (même s'il ratisse trop large à mon goût pour s'acquérir des voix  )



En fait je propose de reprendre le 28 août au matin à 9 h 00   Porter l'Opposition sociale c'est bien mais fatiguant donc j'arrête le temps que les protagonistes principaux reviennent de vacances et qu'on puisse discuter de la suite du jeu en large comité  Sauf s'il y a une opposition majeure à ce qu'une pause intervienne dans le jeu  Sinon à plus tard pour la suite


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Bon bon bon les frenchies, parait vous &#234;tes en vacance jusqu'au moins au 15, donc on va commencer gentiment par une petite consultation de modif du r&#244;le du chambellan.


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon bon les frenchies, parait vous &#234;tes en vacance jusqu'au moins au 15, donc on va commencer gentiment par une petite consultation de modif du r&#244;le du chambellan.


:affraid:  
je le savais, &#224; peine en poste il va vouloir passer d'une belle r&#233;publique d&#233;mocratique et jacobine, &#224; une democratie participative avec votations tous les 2 jours et invasion du vatican  

faites la suisse sans moi, je suis en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ?
On est revenu en arrière ? C'est supermoquette le chef ?

Le temps de me laisser pousser la moustache, la pipe et la chemise à carreau, et je reviens vous arracher tout ça !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> je le savais, à peine en poste il va vouloir passer d'une belle république démocratique et jacobine, à une democratie participative avec votations tous les 2 jours et invasion du vatican
> 
> faites la suisse sans moi, je suis en vacances


Faut juste clarifié un peu, histoire d'axer sur la tactique des candidats plutôt que de tout laisser à l'interprétation. Mais ça prendre du temps


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2006)

*dans le cochon,tout est bon*
*manger du cochon !*
_*elles sont belles mes andouillettes,elles sont belles ! :rateau: *_
*_*


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *dans le cochon,tout est bon*
> *manger du cochon !*
> _*elles sont belles mes andouillettes,elles sont belles ! :rateau: *_
> *_*




:mouais:  :afraid: qu'est ce qu'il radotte?


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pire que ça.*
> :mouais:
> Une sorte de désordre neurologique lié à l'absorption régulière de Valium 200® en ampoule (prescrit par son médecin, ordonnance renouvelable depuis octobre 1973) dans du Bayley's© avec du Viagra® chinois acheté sur internet (avec une Rolex© Réplica et une Suite Office© offertes !!)
> :hein:



Monsieur est connaisseur!   
Je constate que on a les mêmes sources!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *dans le cochon,tout est bon*
> *manger du cochon !*
> _*elles sont belles mes andouillettes,elles sont belles ! :rateau: *_
> *_*



Le traiteur est passé pour remplir les réfrigérateurs


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Je r&#234;ve Grug a aussi piqu&#233; toutes les boites d'anchois. Si maintenant on doit faire campagne et les courses !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

Je m'occupe des courses si tu veux. 
Sur la liste : 
-Confitures &#224; &#233;taler sur le ventre des filles.
-Olives &#224; la taille du nombril des filles. 
-Cr&#232;me Chantilly
- Alcool en tout genres.


J'ai bon?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

C'est not&#233;. 
J'ai rajout&#233; du chocolat et du gingembre confit, aussi.


_edit : un peu de panth&#232;re grill&#233;e, aussi. _


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bon?



Il manque le chocolat et s&#251;rement d'autres choses pour accompagner anchois, chantilly etc.  C'est gentil de te proposer pour faire les courses


----------



## silvio (31 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Votre Grugness, non pas que je possède un ego démesuré, mon pseudo ne s'écrit pas comme ça.
> Je vous remercie néanmoins pour cette nomination, que je me dois de décliner : je travaille seul
> Et puis, les vacances, c'est retrograde. Il faut les supprimer.
> 
> ...



Aaaaarggghhh ! la Traître .... 

Je m'absente 2 jours à la plage et paf ! Ed !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

Merci. Mais non, par sur ce coup-l&#224;. 
Je travaille seul, c'est tout.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque le chocolat et s&#251;rement d'autres choses pour accompagner anchois, chantilly etc.  C'est gentil de te proposer pour faire les courses


Pas de probl&#232;me. 

Dites-moi ce dont vous besoin pour la f&#234;te de ce soit, je m'en occupe. 

Ah oui, pour les trucs illicites, pas de probl&#232;me si &#231;a passe par MP.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> -Olives à la taille du nombril des filles.


Kalamata ! exxactement comme tu le prononces en le faisant !


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2006)

Bon c'est quoi ce chateau ?!?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

Et penser au citron siouvplé pour le rhum c'est 'achement mieux ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est quoi ce chateau ?!?


Puissance et gloire...
L'aventure et la passion,
Sont tous à chateau MacGé...



supermoquette, ne monte pas en voiture avec Sacha Distel !


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Juillet 2006)

c'est pas pire que de monter avec fran&#231;oise Sagan...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Suis en plein entretiens d'embauche pour les posts de chambellan et d'&#233;xecuteur, pas brillant


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Juillet 2006)

en revanche, s'il te reste un poste de s&#233;nateur, je suis pas contre, j'aime pas lire les posts interminables, mais j'aime bien lla sieste et les bonnes caves... donc...



PS : oh oui, maitre, fais moi mal...


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2006)

G&#233;nial ! Et il y a des ragots ? Des trahisons ? Qui a couch&#233; pour des votes ? De Vrais candidats Int&#232;gres ?


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Juillet 2006)

le dernier vrai candidat intègre, c'était en 81... :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> en revanche, s'il te reste un poste de s&#233;nateur, je suis pas contre, j'aime pas lire les posts interminables, mais j'aime bien lla sieste et les bonnes caves... donc...
> 
> 
> 
> PS : oh oui, maitre, fais moi mal...


Je cherchais justement quelqu'un d'ex&#233;crable pour le posts de l'exe -> MP

Edith : le premier candidat qui vient enfin de r&#233;ussir le test de rorschach, bas&#233; sur la page centrale d'un magazine adultif !!! elle &#233;tait pourtant facile cette dissym&#233;trie brune l&#224; &#224; remarquer.

Candidatures f&#233;minine souhait&#233;es.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> G&#233;nial ! Et il y a des ragots ? Des trahisons ? Qui a couch&#233; pour des votes ? De Vrais candidats Int&#232;gres ?



Ha ! Si tu savais !    Tout cela restera dans les m&#233;moires au chapitre "sinistre" !  Ce fut terrible, tu n'imagines pas &#224; quel point ! :rateau:  Candidats int&#232;gres il y a !  Je repr&#233;sente l'Opposition sociale et pour le moment, entre deux olives, quatre anchois et un peu de chocolat napp&#233; de chantilly, je me repose un peu pour me remettre des &#233;lections perdues


----------



## silvio (31 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je cherchais justement quelqu'un d'ex&#233;crable pour le posts de l'exe -> MP


Moua ! moua ! moua ! 

Toast&#233; par Ma&#238;tresse !


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ! Si tu savais !    Tout cela restera dans les m&#233;moires au chapitre "sinistre" !  Ce fut terrible, tu n'imagines pas &#224; quel point ! :rateau:  Candidats int&#232;gres il y a !  Je repr&#233;sente l'Opposition sociale et pour le moment, entre deux olives, quatre anchois et un peu de chocolat napp&#233; de chantilly, je me repose un peu pour me remettre des &#233;lections perdues


 J'allais le dire : c'est la seule qui n'ait pas couch&#233; !

Re-edith : pur&#233;e, je viens de lire mes 30 pages de retard .... c'est un fleuve ...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Ah les candidatures fusent ma parole !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chère Lumai,
> C'est un jeu de stratégie électorale aux règles fluctuantes, auquel participent des gens qui ne savent jamais grand'chose desdites règles, à quelques exceptions près (il y a des procédurier(e)s, et c'est en général ce sont ceux(*elles*) qui gueulent à intervalles réguliers  ), que ce soient les règles de départ, ou bien les toutes dernières versions récemment amendées, mais dont les participants sont étonnement motivés, surtout ceux qui débarquent en disant qu'ils ne pigent rien et qui deux jours après sont candidats coucou: Grug  Doc !), un jeu enfin dont il est relativement facile de louper trois/quatre pages mais après faut pas s'étonner.


 
Je gueule à intervalles régulier mais j'ai le charisme d'une Arlette Laguillier : d'une mon vote ne sert à rien ou n'atteint jamais son but, de deux je suis toujours les mauvaises personnes, de trois on comprends pas grand chose à ce que je dis, même moi d'ailleurs.   

Si tu te sens aussi paumée que moi bienvenue !


----------



## silvio (31 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es un grand malade, toi !
> :afraid:



Nan : je suis reviendu au cravail !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Nan : je suis reviendu au cravail !


Ah bah bravo, ça bosse dur chez toi !!!!!!

Je ne te félicite pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah bravo, ça bosse dur chez toi !!!!!!
> 
> Je ne te félicite pas !



Tu veux bien laisser mon électeur imprévisible travailler à son rythme !


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les candidatures fusent ma parole !





Fais durer le plaisir... pendant cette mise en place





 

maintenant que te voilà Maître du château SM....  :rateau:​


----------



## silvio (31 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux bien laisser mon &#233;lecteur impr&#233;visible travailler &#224; son rythme !


FAIRPAITEMENT !


			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah bravo, &#231;a bosse dur chez toi !!!!!!
> 
> Je ne te f&#233;licite pas !


Et en plus, si tu savais ....


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Fais durer le plaisir... pendant cette mise en place
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ça y est, SM est eliminé! L'heure de l'anarchie a sonné


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

Si vous aviez lu les candidatures, &#231;a me fait peur &#224; moi m&#234;me :affraid:

Tu mets ex&#233;crable dans un poste et la boite &#224; MP explose


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

Tu ne serais pas par hasard le frére d'Aricosec?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

C'&#233;tait un tr&#232;s grand ami de feu mon arri&#232;re grand-p&#232;re, ensemble avec l'Amok ils savaient draguer !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


Je dois reconnaitre Dool c'est ça ?


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je dois reconnaitre Dool c'est ça ?




Skotché! 

De façon classique, le mal des transports survient lorsque votre corps ressent des mouvements que vos yeux n'ont pas détectés. C'est le cas par exemple en auto. Cependant, la situation inverse peut aussi se produire, c'est-à-dire que vos yeux appréhendent des mouvements que votre corps ne sent pas. :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'était un très grand ami de feu mon arrière grand-père, ensemble avec l'Amok ils savaient draguer !


-
il me semble deceler en toi quelques gouttes de sang bleu     
-
je me vassalise ( si ! si ! ça se dit !  ) et postule donc pour le poste d'eminence grise, 
bras vengeur des basses oeuvres  

pour te servir ,grand maitre


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ! Si tu savais !    Tout cela restera dans les mémoires au chapitre "sinistre" !  Ce fut terrible, tu n'imagines pas à quel point ! :rateau:  Candidats intègres il y a !  Je représente l'Opposition sociale et pour le moment, entre deux olives, quatre anchois et un peu de chocolat nappé de chantilly, je me repose un peu pour me remettre des élections perdues



Oui mais.... Des noooommmmms !  
Sinon je compatis à ta défaite... Désolée que tu n'aies pas pu réunir les backschichs nécessaires à ton élection ! 

Te restes des anchois à la chantilly ? Tu fais tourner ?


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> il me semble deceler en toi quelques gouttes de sang bleu
> -
> je me vassalise ( si ! si ! ça se dit !  ) et postule donc pour le poste d'eminence grise,
> ...



de l'expérience sûrement :mouais: mais la force ? hein tu vas faire comment? et puis t'as vérifié que ton fauteuil roulant passe dans les escaliers a vis ? :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Te restes des anchois à la chantilly ? Tu fais tourner ?



Avec plaisir !   Si tu préfères chantilly/chocolat il y a aussi


----------



## aricosec (31 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> de l'expérience sûrement :mouais: mais la force ? hein tu vas faire comment? et puis t'as vérifié que ton fauteuil roulant passe dans les escaliers a vis ? :hein:


-
*gaspp !*  
 -
encore un espion dans mon quartier   ou est ce de la malveillance electorale  
rien n'y fera grand SUPER GOUROU 
je suis avec toi  !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

*Bande de moules, je suis sûr que vous comptiez chichement les billets de 100 en jouant au Monopoly® quand vous étiez petits... Vous me faites pitié, tiens!!!!*


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> *gaspp !*
> -
> encore un espion dans mon quartier   ou est ce de la malveillance electorale
> ...




Voilà un jolie couple!  
Super Gourou ahanant dans les escaliers avec son Eminence grise sur le dos qui crie depuis son fauteuil la bonne direction a prendre!  Pensez a mettre des matelas en bas!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Pensez a mettre des matelas en bas!



*Coquine, tu n'en perds pas une...* :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2006)

C'est un tournant ! aricosec postule !!


----------



## katelijn (31 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Coquine, tu n'en perds pas une...* :love:



Non Monsieur, je pense a leur bien être à l'atterrissage et leur éviter d'être embroché!


----------



## philire (1 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je dois reconnaitre Dool c'est ça ?


Non, des cousines éloignées de G2LOQ...


----------



## Nobody (1 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Non, des cousines éloignées de G2LOQ...



Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! Quelle belle famille!!!!

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un tournant ! aricosec postule !!



J'ai lut c'est une tournante, ariosec pustule 

Je viens de poster bourré mais c'était pas du beaujolais hips, du bon vin avec un bon ragout :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lut c'est une tournante, ariosec pustule
> 
> (...)


Non, c'est *le blork* qui pustule...  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors je crois que le jeu devrait rester en attente  Pas assez de monde impliqu&#233; et ceux qui sont impliqu&#233;s seront absents  Le d&#233;b&#226;t est ouvert



Sinon, d'accord pour reprendre s&#233;rieusement les choses fin ao&#251;t, mais d'accord aussi pour assurer une sorte de permanence en ces lieux.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> du bon vin avec un bon ragout :love:


Tu sais avec quoi acheter ma voix&#8230;  :rose: 







Edit:
PS: c'est mon 5000e post :king: :style:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2006)

De toute mani&#232;re c'est le chambellan qui fixera la date et l'heure


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2006)

En ce jour de F&#234;te Nationale de la Conf&#233;d&#233;ration Cuisse j'ai l'honneur de vous pr&#233;senter le mouvernement :

- lan(g)uille devient Chambellan

- odr&#233; devient Ex&#233;cutrice des basses oeuvres, garre &#224; vos fesses 

- aricosec devient Ministre de l'Abrasion Textuelle

Cel&#224; fait il va falloir, bien avant une quelconque ouverture de campagne s'atteler a corriger un peu la Constitution, les id&#233;es progressent.


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Bande de moules, je suis s&#251;r que vous comptiez chichement les billets de 100 en jouant au Monopoly&#174; quand vous &#233;tiez petits... Vous me faites piti&#233;, tiens!!!!*




Uniquement dans la variante o&#249; il etait possible d'acheter de l'explosif bon march&#233; pour plastiquer les hotels


----------



## mamyblue (1 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En ce jour de F&#234;te Nationale de la Conf&#233;d&#233;ration Cuisse j'ai l'honneur de vous pr&#233;senter le mouvernement :
> 
> - lan(g)uille devient Chambellan
> 
> ...


SM !!! J'ai cru qu'en ce jour c'&#233;tait la F&#234;te Nationale de la Conf&#233;d&#233;ration " Suisse " mais je vois que c'est " Cuisse " dire que toute ces ann&#233;es je me suis tromp&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais avec quoi acheter ma voix  :rose:



Le ragout c'est *un* ami qui l'a fait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

En tant qu'éxecutrice des basses oeuvres, je me retrouve à faire le ménage.
Alors voilà un nouveau château, tout le monde s'est installé et tout le monde à emmener son chat .... 

Mais voilà, des chats ça se reproduit, un ou deux d'accord ça chasse les souris mais là on est envahit ! Personne bien sur pour décider de ce qu'il faut en faire et puis ça se plaint parce qu'il a pissé sur le canapé, il a volé le roti, il s'est fait les griffes sur le tapis persan ...

Alors, dorénavent vous allez trier vos chats, parce que pour moi ça va être simple : chaque portée que je trouve sera négocié vite fait, pas de spa, faudra pas venir se plaindre je préviens. Cacher vos chats, je tire à vue. 

Et si vous êtes pas contents vous irez vous plaindre à Jeanine et puis vous passerez une heure à l'écouter, ça va vous calmer un moment.

Bien compris ?

ps : promis, je touche pas à la panthère.
ps2 : patoche si tu veux t'amuser avec les chats t'ira les chercher toi même. J'suis pas une bougre, j'éxecute c'est tout.

Voilà, ça c'est fait.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ps : promis, je touche pas à la panthère.



Il va sans dire que j'apprécie votre mansuétude à mon égard cependant, les félins sont comme les corses, on ne touche pas à la famille ! :mouais: Demandez à la soeur de Paoli qui connaît bien la soeur de Rominet pour lui avoir loué le temps d'un été une paillotte afin d'éradiquer ces "rats de touristes" (expression locale) venu fondre sur la réserve de Ricard et de vermentinu, de sciaccarellu et de niellucciu (à prononcer avec modération) ! :casse:   De ce fait, nous demandons l'asile politique pour chaque félin du royaume et ce en vertu de la loi "Griffes et pelage" article Souris alinéa 1999 de l'année 1963 !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il va sans dire que j'apprécie votre mansuétude à mon égard cependant, les félins sont comme les corses, on ne touche pas à la famille ! :mouais: Demandez à la soeur de Paoli qui connaît bien la soeur de Rominet pour lui avoir loué le temps d'un été une paillotte afin d'éradiquer ces "rats de touristes" (expression locale) venu fondre sur la réserve de Ricard et de vermentinu, de sciaccarellu et de niellucciu (à prononcer avec modération) ! :casse:   De ce fait, nous demandons l'asile politique pour chaque félin du royaume et ce en vertu de la loi "Griffes et pelage" article Souris alinéa 1999 de l'année 1963 !



Va falloir voir avec le maître du château, il fait la sieste et quand je le réveille il aime pas ça, il veut des anchois, y'en a plus . J'en ai déjà pris pour mon blaze.

Asile politique si tu veux mais dans ton aîle, je veux pas voir un chat traîner vers les cuisines ! 

Ni dans la cave, près de mon lit, y'en a toujours un qui veut sortir quand un autre veut rentrer, j'ai pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit. Si ça continue c'est moi qui vais aller à l'asile. Et puis c'est la période des chaleurs ... Faut me comprendre hein :sleep:, j'aime bien les chats, mais j'veux dormir tranquille.


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2006)

_*FOUTEZ MOI LE FEU À TOUT CA !!!!!!!............. *_  

_désolé c'est plus fort que moi !!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Asile politique si tu veux mais dans ton a&#238;le, je veux pas voir un chat tra&#238;ner vers les cuisines !



Poussez les dehors, nous les ferons h&#233;berger en Corse     et ailleurs !  



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*FOUTEZ MOI LE FEU &#192; TOUT CA !!!!!!!............. *_
> 
> _d&#233;sol&#233; c'est plus fort que moi !!_



Toujours accroch&#233; au pont-levis ? Quand est-ce que tu descends ?    

_cela dit tu n'as pas tord !!_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*FOUTEZ MOI LE FEU À TOUT CA !!!!!!!............. *_
> 
> _désolé c'est plus fort que moi !!_



Purée pas moyen de dormir :mouais:
J'ai des points à enlever 
Va falloir rester gentil


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Août 2006)

Ca y est c'est fini?

On peut se pr&#233;senter pour le prochain tour?

...

OK, alors j'ai un slogan : 

*
AVEC BOBBY CHACUN SA PLACE :
VOTEZ BOBBY
 POUR LES ZESSGON DANS LA ZINECUI*


Nan passque Tibo, Odr&#233;, Queenmachin, elles la ram&#232;nent toutes, l&#224;, &#231;a va bien!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan passque Tibo, Odré, Queenmachin, elles la ramènent toutes, là, ça va bien!



Quoi tu t'es pas encore mouché 

Faut toujours que tu vienne piquer le roti avec tes doigts pleins de morves ...  

Et moi qui croyait que c'était le chat 

 (et un autre sur la liste)


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> *
> AVEC BOBBY CHACUN SA PLACE :
> VOTEZ BOBBY
> POUR LES ZESSGON DANS LA ZINECUI*



Cher Roi de la pustule  il va falloir trouver autre chose  Mais remets tout de même tout ça dans l'ordre, ça fait désordre


----------



## Nobody (1 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir voir avec le maître du château, il fait la sieste et quand je le réveille il aime pas ça, il veut des anchois, y'en a plus . J'en ai déjà pris pour mon blaze.
> 
> Asile politique si tu veux mais dans ton aîle, je veux pas voir un chat traîner vers les cuisines !
> 
> Ni dans la cave, près de mon lit, y'en a toujours un qui veut sortir quand un autre veut rentrer, j'ai pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit. Si ça continue c'est moi qui vais aller à l'asile. Et puis c'est la période des chaleurs ... Faut me comprendre hein :sleep:, j'aime bien les chats, mais j'veux dormir tranquille.




T'a-t-on vidée récemment?


J'ai comme un vieux doute, là...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> T'a-t-on vid&#233;e r&#233;cemment?
> 
> 
> J'ai comme un vieux doute, l&#224;...


Je peux aussi me vider sur toi, maintenant que j'en ai le pouvoir (et un autre sur la liste )

Alors lui d&#232;s qu'on touche &#224; Tibo .... y'a plus personne!


----------



## katelijn (1 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*FOUTEZ MOI LE FEU À TOUT CA !!!!!!!............. *_
> 
> _désolé c'est plus fort que moi !!_



Bon, tu as un programme là? Parce que hurler avec les loups, ça va 5 minutes!  

Moi, je remets ton enblème dans ma signature quand j'aurai fini le nettoyage ... plus long que prévu ...   (C'est une question de place dans la signature! )


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est c'est fini?
> 
> On peut se pr&#233;senter pour le prochain tour?
> 
> ...


Pas de campagne pour le moment 

J'ai demand&#233; une audiance &#224; Dieu cette apr&#232;s-midi pour une modification de la loi, et putain voir docevil en bermuda, &#231;a choque 

heureusement que teo m'a aid&#233; a le virer de suisse


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que teo m'a aidé a le virer de suisse




Merci de garder vos déchets radio-actifs, les Français.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> (C'est une question de place dans la signature! )



*Petite teigne, va! Te voilà bien attrapée...* :love:


----------



## katelijn (2 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Merci de garder vos déchets radio-actifs, les Français.




T'es sur que tu radotes pas, là ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Dites donc les deux amoureux, les alc&#244;ves c'est pas fait pour les sacs &#224; main


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2006)

grand maitre SUPERGOUROU, ce n'est pas la campagne, 
mais il me faut attirer ton attention  
sur !
*odr&#233;*
*katelijn*
*tibo*
*tirhum*
*bobby*

-ces electeurs non democrates qui ne respecte pas ton election
,denonciations,injures entre eux,lettres de texte qui ne sont pas au format 
dessins os&#233;es 
&#231;a ne peut durer,les postulants que vous avez postul&#233;s,devenus pustuleux
doivent etres depostul&#233;s, decapsul&#233;s,decapit&#233;s, et chilicon carn&#233; 

sign&#233; = grand ministre a vie :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Bah attend j'ai presque fini mes propositions pour que les votes ne soient plus contest&#233;s


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Suite à des problèmes de santé sans gravité, supermoquette a du être hospitalisé.
C'est son frère cadet, ordinairemoquette qui assure l'intérim de la grande révolution institutionnelle.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Août 2006)

Suite &#224; mon r&#233;cent entretien avec notre grand gourou cosmoplan&#233;taire, h&#233;doniste saint-maclousien, je suis dans l'obligation de contredire le poi(s)son-punk sus-braillant... notre t&#234;te de proue va bien, tr&#232;s bien m&#234;me, il a repris deux fois des moules... c'est vous dire.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Et voilà, propagande et désinformation sont bien reines au pays du "moustache maximo"


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Suite à des problèmes de santé sans gravité, supermoquette a du être hospitalisé.
> C'est son frère cadet, ordinairemoquette qui assure l'intérim de la grande révolution institutionnelle.


-
ça je le savais que tu attenterais a la vie de mon MAITRE
mais je n'accepte pas ton ordinaiemoquette  
j'ai fait venir son frére caché ainé d'amerique  
GAZOILMOQUETTE  
avec lui ça va demenager


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> grand maitre SUPERGOUROU, ce n'est pas la campagne,
> mais il me faut attirer ton attention
> sur !
> *odr&#233;*
> ...


S.A.S....
Son Arico S&#233;nile......
changez les roues de son fauteuil et payez-lui une place en "r&#233;sidence" !!....


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2006)

la ran&#231;on demand&#233; est raisonnable
je me solidarise du ministre *la(n)guille*
qui est m'a on dit charg&#233; de la recuperation
a sa demande,je m'occuperais des raleurs tel THIRUM  
tout le monde doit donner


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Août 2006)

C'est fou, on dirait Staline.


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> la rançon demandé est raisonnable
> je me solidarise du ministre *la(n)guille*
> qui est m'a on dit chargé de la recuperation
> a sa demande,je m'occuperais des raleurs tel THIRUM
> tout le monde doit donner


donner quoi ?!...... 
un roulement à bille pour ton "carrosse" ?!.....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

_Voil&#224;, suite &#224; quelques tours ayant amen&#233; &#224; la contestation des r&#233;sultats et les nominations (ce qui a amen&#233; &#224; la red&#233;finition pr&#233;cise du terroriste tranx&#232;nis&#233;, d&#233;sormais incontestable) et le dernier tour ayant engendr&#233; un tour de passe-passe (Leader de l'Opposition puis Ma&#238;tre, il reste &#224; mon avis &#224; fixer pr&#233;cis&#233;ment le dernier r&#244;le : Leader.

Consid&#233;rant les r&#232;gles en bleu, je propose donc de rajouter le petit bout en vert, &#224; disctuter. Ceci ayant pour but de limiter les strat&#233;gies des candidats &#224; leur campagne et donc limiter le pouvoir du chambellan (qui peut s'arranger avec les candidats), puisque les labels peuvent &#234;tre renier &#224; la derni&#232;re minute avant le terme du scrutin (et donc mener &#224; confusion puisque plusieur s messages peuvent arriver dans la m&#234;me minute). _



*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

1. Prise de fonction du ma&#238;tre fraichement &#233;lu
2. Le Ma&#238;tre nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
3. Une &#233;ventuelle phase de conseil l&#233;gislatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil l&#233;gislatif)
4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de d&#233;but et de cl&#244;ture de la campagne.
5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.

*LES R&#212;LES*

*Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :*


Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats cons&#233;cutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession.


*Le Chambellan :*

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
Gardien de la probit&#233; des votes, le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre candidat au poste de maitre.

*L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position quelque soit sont label Majorit&#233;/Opposition.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut « f&#233;d&#233;rer » des candidats (voir l'_Opposition et la Majorit&#233;_)

*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*

Un "terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" peut voir le jour au tour d'apr&#232;s, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur ni &#234;tre chambellan.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).
Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

*Honneur et Doigt&#233;*

Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Les nouvelles r&#232;gles sont promulgu&#233;es avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent imm&#233;diatement.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Août 2006)

Et on a bien dit tout le monde!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

T'inquiète mon bon aricosec, notre Exécutrice saura gniaffer de points négatitifs ces contestaire à la petite semaine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde doit donner


Donnez,
donnez do donnez,
donnez, donnez moaaaaaa
donnez,
donnez, do donnez,
sm le gardera.



ouais, ouais, on te vois venir.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> la rançon demandé est raisonnable
> je me solidarise du ministre *la(n)guille*
> qui est m'a on dit chargé de la recuperation
> a sa demande,je m'occuperais des raleurs tel THIRUM
> tout le monde doit donner


 
T'inquiètes mon arico sec 
J'ai mis du gazole dans la fourmillière histoire de voir où sont les thermittes  
Ni voit aucune malhonnêteté électorale je fais juste mon travail.
Je fais mes comptes, j'ai un mois pour ça  

Merci au gourou :love:


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2006)

pfmppffmfpff mpmmppfmm mfmmffpffppfpmfpmfmppfmm mpmmmmpppfmm pmf'ppfppmmpppmfmppfmpfmpmpp
fpmppffmpmppffp  FmmFmfPfmMppPffPpmPpfPfpFmfMppFmpFmpMpp
je vote en message codé na !  
-


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes mon arico sec
> J'ai mis du gazole dans la fourmillière histoire de voir où sont les thermittes
> Ni voit aucune malhonnêteté électorale je fais juste mon travail.
> Je fais mes comptes, j'ai un mois pour ça
> ...



Et le temps que l'an(g)uille fasse le décompte des points. On se croierait en suisse


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Donnez,
> donnez do donnez,
> donnez, donnez moaaaaaa
> donnez,
> ...


une moquerie en defaveur d'un ministre elu est puni
le condamn&#233; doit ecrire la nuit sans lumiere
50 fois les regles impos&#233;s par GOUROU *1* er  
fait gaff a toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et le temps que l'an(g)uille fasse le décompte des points. On se croierait en suisse


 
"La Suisse est le seul pays du monde où l'on mange autant de viande qu'ailleurs" - Coluche.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> _*Le leader de lopposition :*
> 
> Cest le candidat arrivé en deuxième position quelque soit sont label Majorité/Opposition.
> Il reçoit deux points.
> ...


_

:affraid: 
et une loi pour eviter les fôtes d'orthographe dans la constit', c'est prevu ? : _


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

> Il (le Chambellan) fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).


Serait-il judicieux d'ajouter que si l'un des candidats &#224; &#233;galit&#233; de points &#224; l'issue du scrutin se trouve &#234;tre le maitre sortant, il b&#233;n&#233;ficie d'un avantage et que le Chambellan est tenu de le nommer &#224; sa propre succession?

Le plus int&#233;ressant serait d'organiser un second tour entre les deux candidats ayant re&#231;u le plus grand nombre de voix. Mais il y aurait le probl&#232;me d'&#233;galit&#233;. Un second tour &#224; 3 (voire plus) candidats serait peut-&#234;tre ridicule...

Ceci pour limiter un peu plus le pouvoir du Chambellan et &#233;viter que l'ancienne majorit&#233; ne d&#233;signe un candidat &#224; sa propre succession. Ce n'est pas une panac&#233;e mais &#231;a pourrait aider.



> Il (l'Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres) peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.


Ne faudrait-il pas pr&#233;ciser jusqu'&#224; quel moment cela peut &#234;tre fait. Il y a eu une discussion l&#224;-dessus r&#233;cemment.



> *Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*
> 
> C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position quelque soit sont label Majorit&#233;/Opposition.


D'accord avec cette pr&#233;cision (en vert).


> Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur ni &#234;tre chambellan.


Si j'ai bien compris, il peut donc &#234;tre ex&#233;cuteur des basses oeuvres? Pourtant l'ex&#233;cuteur compte pour deux voix dans le  scrutin suivant... Ne faut-il pas ajouter que le terroriste ne peut pas &#234;tre non plus ex&#233;cuteur au tour suivant?



> *LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*


On n'y parle pas des votes "blancs". Les votes "blancs" peuvent &#234;tre trait&#233;s comme en France, ou en tout cas, avoir un poids dans la comptabilisation des voix. Par exemple, si  le pourcentage des votes blancs atteint un certain nombre, le scrutin pourrait &#234;tre annul&#233; une et une seule fois. 


J'ai bien lu les r&#232;gles concernant les modif' mais j'ai envie de stocker &#231;a quelque part. 

Bien &#224; vous, etc etc...

N.

 

Pfmmff fmmmff &#231;mmm fpmppffmffmm pfmpmfmmmmfffmp pfmmmmfmm, mmf'mppfmmfmp pmfmpp ppm&#234;ppmmpp pfmpffmfffpf.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> et une loi pour eviter les fôtes d'orthographe dans la constit', c'est prevu ? :


Oui, c'est Mackie qui s'en occupe.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et le temps que l'an(g)uille fasse le décompte des points. On se croierait en suisse



j'attends une réponse claire de l'ex-chambellan, afin que la comptabilité soit juste au CHF près...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

> Serait-il judicieux d'ajouter que si l'un des candidats &#224; &#233;galit&#233; de points &#224; l'issue du scrutin se trouve &#234;tre le ma&#238;tre sortant, il b&#233;n&#233;ficie d'un avantage et que le Chambellan est tenu de le nommer &#224; sa propre succession*?
> 
> Le plus int&#233;ressant serait d'organiser un second tour entre les deux candidats ayant re&#231;u le plus grand nombre de voix. Mais il y aurait le probl&#232;me d'&#233;galit&#233;. Un second tour &#224; 3 (voire plus) candidats serait peut-&#234;tre ridicule...
> 
> Ceci pour limiter un peu plus le pouvoir du Chambellan et &#233;viter que l'ancienne majorit&#233; ne d&#233;signe un candidat &#224; sa propre succession. Ce n'est pas une panac&#233;e, mais &#231;a pourrait aider.



Merde, je ne pensais pas &#224; une r&#233;action aussi rapide*

Je n'ai apparemment le droit qu'a une proposition, mais effectivement c'est un point de pouvoir du chambellan qui reste. Je suis assez contre un deuxi&#232;me tour pour des raisons de simplification (quand bien m&#234;me ce cas de figure ne devrait pas &#234;tre courant, ou alors le faire dans un d&#233;lai tr&#232;s court);  ton id&#233;e de primaut&#233; du Ma&#238;tre peut-&#234;tre raisonnable sachant qu'il n'a que deux mandats cons&#233;cutifs au maximum



> Ne faudrait-il pas pr&#233;ciser jusqu'&#224; quel moment cela peut &#234;tre fait. Il y a eu une discussion l&#224;-dessus r&#233;cemment.


je suis personnellement pour un m&#234;me d&#233;lai, &#224; l'heure fix&#233;e par le chambellan, tu proposerais quoi*?



> Si j'ai bien compris, il peut donc &#234;tre ex&#233;cuteur des basses oeuvres*? Pourtant, l'ex&#233;cuteur compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin suivant... Ne faut-il pas ajouter que le terroriste ne peut pas &#234;tre non plus ex&#233;cuteur au tour suivant*?


Absolument d'accord d'un rajout, cette omission est clairement illogique*



> On n'y parle pas des votes "blancs". Les votes "blancs" peuvent &#234;tre trait&#233;s comme en France, ou en tout cas, avoir un poids dans la comptabilisation des voix. Par exemple, si le pourcentage des votes blancs atteint un certain nombre, le scrutin pourrait &#234;tre annul&#233; une et une seule fois.


Certe, comme le pourcentage a &#233;t&#233; introduit pour la "bombe" &#231;a para&#238;t logique, je sens que &#231;a va compliquer un peu, mais &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre peu fr&#233;quent (va motiver quelqu'un &#224; voter blanc). Ce que je trouve dangereux  : dans un certain sens les gens qui pensent voter blanc sont a priori pas int&#233;ress&#233; par les candidatures, je serais donc plut&#244;t pour les inciter &#224; se pr&#233;senter plut&#244;t que de protester par un blanc.




Donc si j'ai bien lu les r&#232;gles, chaque membre du conseil a le droit &#224; une proposition par tour va donc falloir se les partager


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'attends une réponse claire de l'ex-chambellan, afin que la comptabilité soit juste au CHF près...


tu peux attendre, ilk est vacances.

le d&#233;compte publi&#233; est juste.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2006)

l'id&#233;e d'un second tour ne me parait pas vraiment interresssante.   
Grande partie de l'interet de ce jeu residant dans les alliances, trahison, choix pour le tour en cours, voitre tentative d'influencer le suivant avant la fin de celui en cours (sm &#8230;
bref, ca alourdirait inutilement.


----------



## sofiping (2 Août 2006)

Bon ben justement ... ou est ce que je signe là ... mon âne est fatigué et le temps de se refaire un peu ma bête et moi et de laver mes ptites culottes ... je reprends la route ... 
:sleep:  

Sinon a part ça ... ça GÂÂÂÂZZZE ? ça complote un peu ??:mouais:


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2006)

... dites vous avez pas finis de blablatter... 


On fait quand la Fête...????:rateau:


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben justement ... ou est ce que je signe là ... mon âne est fatigué et le temps de se refaire un peu ma bête et moi et *de laver mes ptites culottes ... *je reprends la route ...
> :sleep:
> 
> Sinon a part ça ... ça GÂÂÂÂZZZE ? ça complote un peu ??:mouais:



Note avec le mistral ça sèche très vite....:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai apparemment le droit qu'a une proposition,


Vi, va falloir choisir. 




> je suis personnellement pour un même délai, à l'heure fixée par le chambellan, tu proposerais quoi*?


Il faudrait s'entendre sur le rôle de ces changements. Soit c'est un coup "à l'aveugle" et alors l'Exécuteur doit en faire part au Chambellan avant la fin des votes, soit c'est un coup pour tenter de faire basculer le choix final et il faudrait que le Chambellan communique en premier les résultats des votes à l'Exécuteur sans les communiquer à la plèbe et alors on peut donner une demi-heure de délai après la fin des votes pour que le Chambellan ait le temps de comptabiliser et de communiquer les résultats à l'Exécuteur. Dans ce cas de figure, le Chambellan et l'Exécuteur doivent se concerter pour décider ensemble de l'heure de fin de vote afin d'être tous les deux présents à ce moment-là, sans ça le délai serait trop court et l'Exécuteur ne pourrait rien changer du tout.




> Donc si j'ai bien lu les règles, chaque membre du conseil a le droit à une proposition par tour va donc falloir se les partager


Voilà, c'est ça. Qui a un couteau?


----------



## silvio (2 Août 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben justement ... ou est ce que je signe l&#224; ... mon &#226;ne est fatigu&#233; et le temps de se refaire un peu ma b&#234;te et moi et de laver mes ptites culottes ... je reprends la route ...
> :sleep:
> 
> Sinon a part &#231;a ... &#231;a G&#194;&#194;&#194;&#194;ZZZE ? &#231;a complote un peu ??:mouais:



A la lecture des derniers posts, &#231;a complote doucement ... :rose: 
Moi-m&#234;me j'h&#233;site : j'aime bien Ma&#238;tresse, SM prend son boulot &#224; coeur, Tirhum est fid&#232;le &#224; lui-m&#234;me, et j'aime beaucoup l'affiche &#233;lectorale pleine de promesses en tranche de Bobby, amicalement propos&#233;e par Ed mon co-&#233;quipier de classement  
Alors qui choisir ?  
Ponk se repr&#233;sente ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ponk se repr&#233;sente ?


Ah ah ah !

Non, Ponk s'est retir&#233; provisoirement - il bosse en attendant les vacances* (c'est son clone qui poste l&#224;...)

Il reviendra en septembre, plein de bonnes id&#233;es et d'app&#234;tit de pouvoir !

Ronronnez, ronronnez, vous ne perdez rien pour attendre !!





* Vous avez remarqu&#233;, je pense, mon _magnifique_ avatar de vacances...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vi, va falloir choisir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ouais tu fais bien de le rappeler &#231;a, car si le chambellan divulgue les r&#233;sultats l'Ex&#233; peut plus rien faire effectivement... l'id&#233;e de la demi-heure avec obligation d'en faire part &#224; l'Ex&#233; est tr&#232;s bonne. Bosse bien ce Nobody


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> A la lecture des derniers posts, ça complote doucement ... :rose:
> Moi-même j'hésite : j'aime bien Maîtresse, SM prend son boulot à coeur, Tirhum est fidèle à lui-même, et j'aime beaucoup l'affiche électorale pleine de promesses en tranche de Bobby, amicalement proposée par Ed mon co-équipier de classement
> Alors qui choisir ?
> Ponk se représente ?


Tu as mal suivi grand fou : les complots ben ça commence avec la campagne et elle est pas prête d'arriver


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais tu fais bien de le rappeler ça, car si le chambellan divulgue les résultats l'Exé peut plus rien faire effectivement... l'idée de la demi-heure avec obligation d'en faire part à l'Exé est très bonne.


Du temps où j'étais exécuteur (sous la législature de queenluccia), j'avais envoyé ça au chambellan :
"Je change le vote de x : désormais, il vote pour y" - cela s'entendait qu'il ait déjà voté ou pas et quel que soit son vote.
Pas besoin de pré-publication des votes ou d'entente avec le chambellan.
C'est plus simple, non ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2006)

mouais..... vais aller "siester", moi !! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Du temps où j'étais exécuteur (sous la législature de queenluccia), j'avais envoyé ça au chambellan :
> "Je change le vote de x : désormais, il vote pour y" - cela s'entendait qu'il ait déjà voté ou pas et quel que soit son vote.
> Pas besoin de pré-publication des votes ou d'entente avec le chambellan.
> C'est plus simple, non ?


Ouais simple comme Ed the Head


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il judicieux d'ajouter que si l'un des candidats à égalité de points à l'issue du scrutin se trouve être le maitre sortant, il bénéficie d'un avantage et que le Chambellan est tenu de le nommer à sa propre succession?Le plus intéressant serait d'organiser un second tour entre les deux candidats ayant reçu le plus grand nombre de voix. Mais il y aurait le problème d'égalité. Un second tour à 3 (voire plus) candidats serait peut-être ridicule...Ceci pour limiter un peu plus le pouvoir du Chambellan et éviter que l'ancienne majorité ne désigne un candidat à sa propre succession. Ce n'est pas une panacée mais ça pourrait aider.



Je propose plus simple : c'est celui qui a reçu le premier vote qui gagne le tour.  Il faut ainsi choisir de réserver ses votes en cas de bombe ou miser sur une possible égalité des voix 



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ne faudrait-il pas préciser jusqu'à quel moment cela peut être fait. Il y a eu une discussion là-dessus récemment.



Avant la clôture des votes ?




			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec cette précision (en vert).



J'étais assez d'accord avec Rezba sur le fait qu'il faut que chaque candidat dès sa candidature choisisse d'être soit dans la majorité (succession du Maître en place) soit dans l'opposition comme dans la vie politique réelle. Je me plierai à votre décision si une majorité se dégage pour cette proposition.  



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, il peut donc être exécuteur des basses oeuvres? Pourtant l'exécuteur compte pour deux voix dans le  scrutin suivant... Ne faut-il pas ajouter que le terroriste ne peut pas être non plus exécuteur au tour suivant?



D'accord 




			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> On n'y parle pas des votes "blancs". Les votes "blancs" peuvent être traités comme en France, ou en tout cas, avoir un poids dans la comptabilisation des voix. Par exemple, si  le pourcentage des votes blancs atteint un certain nombre, le scrutin pourrait être annulé une et une seule fois.



Ça peut pimenter, une sorte de deuxième utilisation de l'acte terroriste mais vu du point de vu du peuple. Est-ce que ça ne fait pas un peu double emploi, je me pose la question


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Pas s&#251;r qu'il faille se rapprocher de la vie politique r&#233;elle, la fran&#231;aise ? la suisse ? jusqu'&#224; l'antiquit&#233; ? complexe alors 

Le truc des labels sert surtout &#224; pouvoir f&#233;d&#233;rer des voies me semble et &#231;a peut &#234;tre ambigu : si un maitre donne un label majorit&#233; &#224; un candidat avant que celui-ci puisse r&#233;agir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait s'entendre sur le rôle de ces changements. Soit c'est un coup "à l'aveugle" et alors l'Exécuteur doit en faire part au Chambellan avant la fin des votes, soit c'est un coup pour tenter de faire basculer le choix final et il faudrait que le Chambellan communique en premier les résultats des votes à l'Exécuteur sans les communiquer à la plèbe et alors on peut donner une demi-heure de délai après la fin des votes pour que le Chambellan ait le temps de comptabiliser et de communiquer les résultats à l'Exécuteur. Dans ce cas de figure, le Chambellan et l'Exécuteur doivent se concerter pour décider ensemble de l'heure de fin de vote afin d'être tous les deux présents à ce moment-là, sans ça le délai serait trop court et l'Exécuteur ne pourrait rien changer du tout.



Jusqu'à présent l'Exécuteur avait donné ses points avant la fin des votes, le Chambellan avait le dernier mot parce que c'est lui qui est le gardien du bon déroulement du jeu. En faisant que l'Exécuteur donne son vote après, si en plus on garde les votes blancs, plus le terroriste, ça fait devient 3 fois plus explosif   Il faut savoir si il est utile de  changer le rôle du Chambellan, pour donner encore davantage de poids au contre-pouvoir de l'Exécuteur.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

En ce sens la remarque de ponk est plus claire et simple et de toute mani&#232;re on ne pourra pas modifier milles trucs; le but de ma proposition est que tout doit se passer pendant la campagne, jusqu'&#224; l'heure fix&#233;e, apr&#232;s laquelle seuls des chiffres sortent et que ces chiffres, selon les r&#232;gles, d&#233;signent d'eux-m&#234;me les r&#244;les afin qu'il n'y ait plus de discussion post-r&#233;sultat.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En ce sens la remarque de ponk est plus claire et simple


Ouais, parfaitement !!!

Tu n'aurais pas un poste de sénateur à vie à pourvoir ? (l'usure du pouvoir, mes vieux os, tout ça...)


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, parfaitement !!!



Donc les pleins pouvoir sont laissés au Chambellan et son rôle dans le jeu n'est pas modifié. Il a toujours le dernier mot en tant que gardien de la probité des votes.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> On n'y parle pas des votes "blancs". Les votes "blancs" peuvent être traités comme en France, ou en tout cas, avoir un poids dans la comptabilisation des voix. Par exemple, si  le pourcentage des votes blancs atteint un certain nombre, le scrutin pourrait être annulé une et une seule fois.




ben justement, en france, on s'en astique nochalament la balayette à urinoir transparent des votes blancs  

extrait de ton lien : 
"En France, contrairement à ce qui se pratique dans d'autres pays, le vote blanc n'est pas comptabilisé en tant que suffrage exprimé. Son seul effet est donc de laisser le scrutin se décider entre les seuls autres votants. Cela revient à dire qu'il est considéré comme un vote nul, alors qu'il procède d'une démarche différente, l'électeur manifestant le fait qu'il ne peut pas ou ne veut pas choisir parmi les listes ou candidats proposés."


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben justement, en france, on s'en astique nochalament la balayette &#224; urinoir transparent des votes blancs
> 
> extrait de ton lien :
> "En France, contrairement &#224; ce qui se pratique dans d'autres pays, le vote blanc n'est pas comptabilis&#233; en tant que suffrage exprim&#233;. Son seul effet est donc de laisser le scrutin se d&#233;cider entre les seuls autres votants. Cela revient &#224; dire qu'il est consid&#233;r&#233; comme un vote nul, alors qu'il proc&#232;de d'une d&#233;marche diff&#233;rente, l'&#233;lecteur manifestant le fait qu'il ne peut pas ou ne veut pas choisir parmi les listes ou candidats propos&#233;s."



Dites-donc vous ? Pourquoi avez-vous laiss&#233; votre r&#244;le de Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau ?  &#199;a transpire le coup fourr&#233; &#231;a ! :mouais: Je ne sais pas si je ne vais pas envisager de d&#233;l&#233;guer mon r&#244;le de chef de l'opposition


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Mmmmhh &#231;a part dans tous les sens l&#224;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais simple comme Ed the Head


Eh! Oh!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Eh! Oh!



Blase et non Simplet c'est ça ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Blase et non Simplet c'est ça ?


M*rde, pas compris.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> M*rde, pas compris.



Mp ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Rhâ on peut pas être sérieux deux minutes avec vous


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Août 2006)

Ben si, justement.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Et dire qu'on pourrait parler sexe &#224; la place 

Bon je r&#233;sume les deux trucs les plus important &#224; mes yeux : ma proposition , c&#224;d fix&#233; la r&#232;gle du Leader a son nombre de vote ind&#233;pendament du label ainsi chaque r&#244;le est purement d&#233;fini par le nombre de voie de chaques candidat(e)s (maitre celui qui a le plus de point, leader le second, terroriste le moins mais au moins un)

Nobody soul&#232;ve le cas de l'&#233;galit&#233; : faut-il inscrire une primaut&#233; au maitre en place ? mais si c'est deux autre candidats ?? deux tours ?? ou laisser le choix au chambellan

Enfin cette ommission du terroriste qui perd ses droits civiques . faut rajouter qu'il ne peut non plus &#234;tre l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses oeuvres

:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben justement, en france, on s'en astique nochalament la balayette à urinoir transparent des votes blancs
> 
> extrait de ton lien :
> "En France, contrairement à ce qui se pratique dans d'autres pays, le vote blanc n'est pas comptabilisé en tant que suffrage exprimé. Son seul effet est donc de laisser le scrutin se décider entre les seuls autres votants. Cela revient à dire qu'il est considéré comme un vote nul, alors qu'il procède d'une démarche différente, l'électeur manifestant le fait qu'il ne peut pas ou ne veut pas choisir parmi les listes ou candidats proposés."




Certes mon ami, certes, mais il y a aussi ceci comme interprétation possible:



> Une des options parfois envisagées est de considérer le vote blanc comme suffrage exprimé et, s'il obtient la majorité, de convoquer de nouvelles élections avec de nouveaux candidats.



Et c'était plutôt (ouah ouah) ça qui retenait mon attention.

Juste pour introduire une notion qui pourrait influencer les résultat des scrutins.


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'on pourrait parler sexe à la place
> 
> Bon je résume les deux trucs les plus important à mes yeux : ma proposition , càd fixé la règle du Leader a son nombre de vote indépendament du label ainsi chaque rôle est purement défini par le nombre de voie de chaques candidat(e)s (maitre celui qui a le plus de point, leader le second, terroriste le moins mais au moins un)
> 
> ...



A mon sens, la règle du leader est la plus "urgente" à règler, la deuxième ne sera sans doute pas souvent d'actualité; quant à la troisième, elle pourra donner lieu à d'âpres discussions d'après scrutins avant qu'on ne la change, ce qui est quand même le sel de l'histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Moi je suis d'accord avec Nobody sur l'histoire de l'éxecuteur qui est au courant de tous les votes   

Et puis pour les reste.


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis d'accord avec Nobody sur l'histoire de l'éxecuteur qui est au courant de tous les votes



Tu m'étonnes.
:mouais: 





			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour les reste.



T'as de beaux restes, tu sais?

:love:


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'on pourrait parler sexe à la place
> 
> Bon je résume les deux trucs les plus important à mes yeux : ma proposition , càd fixé la règle du Leader a son nombre de vote indépendament du label ainsi chaque rôle est purement défini par le nombre de voie de chaques candidat(e)s (maitre celui qui a le plus de point, leader le second, terroriste le moins mais au moins un)
> 
> ...


D'accord pour que les positions de "Maître du Château", "leader de l'opposition" et "terroriste désespéré" soit établies à l'issue d'un scrutin, uniquement en fonction des voix obtenues par chacun. 

D'accord pour parler de sexe aussi, par ailleurs, mais il y aurait quelques petits risques de dérapages... :love:


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Certes mon ami, certes, mais il y a aussi ceci comme interprétation possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problemo 

je signalais juste que c'etait pas tres fran&#231;ais


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Même tard le soir, à hanter les corridors sombres du chateau, voûté, souffreteux, aigri par la défaite et ruminant de noirs désirs de vengeance, il faut que je tombe sur des constitutionalistes acharnés...

Onenieu ! Mais vous n'avez donc rien d'autre à faire ??????


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Si si pleins de basses besognes et j'attends de savoir si LA BESOGNE intéressante me sera servie sur un plateau


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Si si pleins de basses besognes et j'attends de savoir si LA BESOGNE intéressante me sera servie sur un plateau


la besogneuh,
laaa besogneuh,
ça voulait dire des points en moinnnnnnnns
la besogneuh,
laaaaaa besogneuh
et nous avions tous du chagrin.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Va falloir trier de toute fa&#231;on, vu qu'il n'y a que 3 personnes qui peuvent proposer des changements, et qu'un par personne par tour


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Oui à force de vous lire cher super j'ai dut mettre le nez dans les règles, j'ai eut mal à la tête et j'ai vu que en tant qu'executrice je n'avais pas de points (mais je peux en enlever) mais aussi que je ne propose rien et je ne vote rien.

Je m'en lave les mains tiens


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oui à force de vous lire cher super j'ai dut mettre le nez dans les règles, j'ai eut mal à la tête et j'ai vu que en tant qu'executrice je n'avais pas de points (mais je peux en enlever) mais aussi que je ne propose rien et je ne vote rien.
> 
> Je m'en lave les mains tiens


Faux.
Si, effectivement tu ne proposes rien, tu fais partie du conseil législatif qui vote (ou non) les propositions de changement des règles.

Tu vas donc devoir garder les mains sales encore quelques temps...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

Hum j'ai pas encore donner mes points


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Hum j'ai pas encore reçu mes points


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Août 2006)

Bonjour.

Ca a l'air sympa ce jeu.
On peut participer?

J'ai amen&#233; mes cartes si ya besoin...

Par contre j'ai oubli&#233; mes d&#233;s.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Faux.
> Si, effectivement tu ne proposes rien, tu fais partie du conseil législatif qui vote (ou non) les propositions de changement des règles.
> 
> Tu vas donc devoir garder les mains sales encore quelques temps...



J'aurais mal lut ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Ah te voilà toi.

Pour l'instant, ça joue plutôt à kikikaleplugroMontebourg - vacances obligent.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Ca a l'air sympa ce jeu.
> On peut participer?
> ...



Attention si les blork pullulent/rappliquent ... 

Pas besoin de dès pour jouer aux tarots


----------



## anntraxh (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'on pourrait parler sexe à la place
> 
> etc. etc.
> 
> :rateau:


tiens ?
Enfin une parole sensée


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tiens ?
> Enfin une parole sensée



Vas-y, nous t'écoutons: exprime-toi, construis une phrase....

:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

J'voudrais pas faire les troubles fêtes mais il me semble notre maître à la moustache a été plagié ... 


ps : j'ai de ces pop up en ce moment, j'vais les collectionner :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2006)

y a un outil anti-popup dans safari


----------



## Nobody (2 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ps : j'ai de ces pop up en ce moment, j'vais les collectionner :hein:




Moi aussi j'ai un machin qui pop up quand on ouvre ma fenêtre.

Si si.

:rose:


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a un outil anti-popup dans safari



y'avait deja pomme Q... y'aura pomme K


----------



## katelijn (2 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> y'avait deja pomme Q... y'aura pomme K



Rassure moi!:mouais: 
T'es Belge?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai un machin qui pop up quand on ouvre ma fen&#234;tre.
> 
> Si si.
> 
> :rose:


Il a cette t&#234;te 

Je trouve oussama plus canon que sadam, enfin bon ...

ps : probl&#232;me r&#233;gl&#233;


----------



## samoussa (2 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Rassure moi!:mouais:
> T'es Belge?  :love:


non mais je le prendrais mal si c'etait le cas :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> non mais je le prendrais mal si c'etait le cas :mouais:



Alors t'es suisse ?

:rateau:


----------



## katelijn (2 Août 2006)

Mouhahahaha ....:love: 
C'est bon, j'ai eu peur !!


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> non mais je le prendrais mal si c'etait le cas :mouais:



Ne t'inquiète pas ; il y a ici des Belges, des Suisses et des Français qui aiment bien plaisanter eux-mêmes au sujet des clichés relatifs à leur propre nationalité. 


Et à part ça, tu te sens plutôt proche de la majorité du Château, ou de l'opposition???...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ça, tu te sens plutôt proche de la majorité du Château, ou de l'opposition???...



Ne parle pas de question qui fâche :afraid:
On vient d'enterriner (euh je sais pas d'ailleurs c'est voté ?)
Et pis la campagne n'est pas lancée ....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Va pas si vite Odr&#233;, je sens ton impatience &#224; punir qui te trahi, j'ai juste propos&#233; pour en discuter


----------



## silvio (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal suivi grand fou : les complots ben &#231;a commence avec la campagne et elle est pas pr&#234;te d'arriver



C'est plus &#231;a que je voulais dire ...


Odr&#233; n'est pas dans l'opposition ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ne parle pas de question qui fâche :afraid:
> On vient d'enterriner (euh je sais pas d'ailleurs c'est voté ?)
> Et pis la campagne n'est pas lancée ....


Qui c'est qu'a fini en terrine ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Je crois qu'il y en a qu'ont pas encore compris le concept d'opposition exprim&#233; dans les r&#232;gles... serait p't'&#234;tre temps...


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va pas si vite Odré, je sens ton impatience à punir qui te trahi, j'ai juste proposé pour en discuter


-
oh ! cher grand maitre du chateau
*GOUROU 1e .*
-
je surveille tes ouailles insidieusement,et fort de mon experience,je constate que
sympa au demeurant  ,le sieur ODRé ne pense qu'a punir et trahir ta grande
et fiere mansuétude en faveur des pauvres et des opprimés,je le crois fils caché
de l'amok onni,petit fils de l'amokocadis,qui fit autant de mal a nos plages bretonnes
et qui ne paya jamais les sommes reparatoires demandés,ce qui denote un complet
desinterressement du petit peuple,je m'el........ !
"de quoi je divague ?  
bon,mais reflechi bien,je ne suis pas loin de la verité


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Ahhhhhh ouais ??????????

Odr&#233;, au rapport !!!!!


----------



## silvio (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh ouais ??????????
> 
> Odré, au rapport !!!!!



Je t'ai dit qu'elle était pas avec toi pourtant  
Si tu m'avais nommé, tu aurais pu avoir toute confiansssssssssssse ! :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Bon vu comme &#231;a p&#233;dale je vais bient&#244;t mettre le bousin au vote


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh ouais ??????????
> 
> Odré, au rapport !!!!!


 

Oui deux secondes, le tout mou est partit mais je peux pas trop parler ....

ps : Arico, mon bon, je suis une fille  
Et je n'ai rien compris à ce que tu as dit et sur ce point là on se comprend hein


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> oh ! cher grand maitre du chateau
> *GOUROU 1e .*
> -
> ...


 
mmmm ça cherche à disculper dans les rangs, on est plus proches du PS français que de l'UMP : bonne nouvelle ????


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

Ca sent la fin de règne, ouais !
Quand les ministres commencent à s'entre-déchirer...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent la fin de règne, ouais !
> Quand les ministres commencent à s'entre-déchirer...


 

On se chamaille c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> On se chamaille c'est tout


Tu dis ça, mais.....





Il me semble en avoir vu un en traiter un autre de socialiste....



C'est dire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

Ce n'est qu'un reflet  
L'envers du miroir ....

Je vous en ferais baver ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2006)

3 jours d'absence. Il se passe quoi? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2006)

Nib'...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2006)

Ca va alors...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nib'...


Bar.         

Que des discutions entre gros bonnets du régime.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours d'absence. Il se passe quoi? :mouais:


 
Il se passe ce que tu désires qui s'y passe.

Exprimes toi.

Comme ça je verrais si je peux t'enlever des points ...


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nib'...


etrangement, c'est calme la cuisse au mois d'ao&#251;t


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Ben pas le temps je vous pourris vos TdB avec des MP3


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ne parle pas de question qui fâche :afraid:
> On vient d'enterriner (euh je sais pas d'ailleurs c'est voté ?)
> Et pis la campagne n'est pas lancée ....



Non, pas encore  Ça avance doucement mais pas trop vite, tu comprends les vacances, la chaleur, les petits fours et autres amuse-gueules font que le plaisir de l'indécision dure 

Vous êtes sûrs d'avoir bien lu la constitution en cours de modification ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas le temps je vous pourris vos TdB avec des MP3


Ca marche &#231;a?


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oui deux secondes, le tout mou est partit mais je peux pas trop parler ....
> 
> ps : Arico, mon bon, je suis une fille
> Et je n'ai rien compris à ce que tu as dit et sur ce point là on se comprend hein


-
ces temps ci,on ne sait pas qui est qui, ,nous ne sommes pas assez intimes
pour que je confirme tes pretentions, 
et puis de toute fàcon,je ne cherche pas a me faire comprendre,le bouffon ne parlant
qu'en phrases absurbes  
mais ne dit rien ,SUPERMANITOU m'a embauché au noir !  
lui et deux trois autres initiés ont les decodeurs,seul l'experience peu te sauver un jour


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> ces temps ci,on ne sait pas qui est qui, ,nous ne sommes pas assez intimes
> pour que je confirme tes pretentions,


Rien ne ressemble plus &#224; une autre autruche qu'une autruche 



			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et puis de toute f&#224;con,je ne cherche pas a me faire comprendre,le bouffon ne parlant qu'en phrases absurbes


Tu connais Jean Tardieu ? :love::love::love:



			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> mais ne dit rien ,SUPERMANITOU m'a embauch&#233; au noir !
> lui et deux trois autres initi&#233;s ont les decodeurs,seul l'experience peu te sauver un jour


Je ne dirais qu'une seule chose : RIEN.

Quelle genre d'exp&#233;rience ? Parce que je commence &#224; reconna&#238;tre


----------



## silvio (3 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche ça?


Oui je comprends pas j'ai rien non plus ...  
Et SM, il a une force disco 15, alors envoie la purée (si je puis me permettre : je ne connais rien à tes goûts musicaux, M'sieur le Maître de la Cuisse)


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2006)

Odr&#233; ? il r&#233;clame des coups de boules, ce qui est prohib&#233;


----------



## samoussa (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Odré ? il réclame des coups de boules, ce qui est prohibé


C'est bien la première fois que ça arreterait quelqu'un ici :mouais:


----------



## silvio (3 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Odré ? il réclame des coups de boules, ce qui est prohibé


Non seulement Samoussa a raison, mais en plus c'est pas dans la charte, ni sur les tables de la loi, alors ....


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2006)

non, c'est juste prohib&#233;


----------



## NED (3 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Et SM, il a une force disco 15, alors envoie la purée (si je puis me permettre : je ne connais rien à tes goûts musicaux, M'sieur le Maître de la Cuisse)




Fais gaffe y'a aussi le maître de la Suisse   ......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Odré ? il réclame des coups de boules, ce qui est prohibé



Je le note ... Je ne fais que ça. Secrétaire du grand gourou.
Mais je mets toujours une culotte.


----------



## Nobody (4 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais je mets toujours une culotte.




C'est bien: j'adore les arracher.

 :love:


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe y'a aussi le maître de la Suisse   ......


C'est pas le même ?

Bon Odré m'a noté sur ses tablettes. Si tout se passe bien, je devrais reprendre l'avantage sur Ed


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Oui je comprends pas j'ai rien non plus ...
> Et SM, il a une force disco 15, alors envoie la purée (si je puis me permettre : je ne connais rien à tes goûts musicaux, M'sieur le Maître de la Cuisse)


Il &#233;coute de la daube.  
Et on r&#233;clame pas!


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il écoute de la daube.
> Et on réclame pas!



Ah ouiiiii pardon ...c'est prohibé, c'est ça ? 
Mais moi j'ai rien demandé, c'est lui qui propose des MP3 dans le TdB ...
Et qui dispose ... :love::love:
En plus, il sait qu'il a mon soutien depuis le début


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2006)

je m'aperçois GRAND MAITRE,que certains de tes sugets derivent
-
NOBODY parle de sexe,ce qui attriste mes pures oreilles  
plusieurs de tes cerfs indignes parlent de contrebande... 
mais non...mais non ! :rose: ..tout de suite là...... 
contrebande de zizic je cause !  
-
dés la reouverture de ces urnes,ou l'on y parlent plus souvent de burnes  
tout le monde va t'appeler _*SUPERMAGOUILLE !*_
*ce qui entrainera d'autres rimes  *
demande a ton ministre des sanctions de les appliquer,si tu ne veus pas que ta reputation en patisse.
-
ton servile et cireur de pompe dévoué !
_rico_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2006)

SUPERPAPOUILLES - le roi de la fouille ?


----------



## katelijn (4 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> plusieurs de tes *cerfs* indignes parlent de contrebande...
> ton servile et cireur de pompe dévoué !
> _rico_



Tant qu'ils ne brament pas, ça ira


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne brament pas, ça ira



tu m'enlèves les mots de sous les sabots ... 

Hé l'haricot : Ed a dit que SM écoutait de la daube : donc dans le cas présent, il s'agit plus de pitié à son égard que de contrebande ... 

Purée, si je mange pas cette fois-ci !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Nicoletta ce n'est pas de la daube.


----------



## Nobody (4 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne brament pas, ça ira



La période de rut approche... Préparez-vous toutes et tous, je pousse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2006)

*ÇA SENT LA TOURNÉE GÉNÉRALE DE CASSOULET, ICI!!!*


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2006)

et plus, si "affinit&#233;s" !..............   :love:


----------



## samoussa (4 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *ÇA SENT LA TOURNÉE GÉNÉRALE DE CASSOULET, ICI!!!*


j'adore Toulouse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2006)

*MÔÔÔSSIEUR EST SERVI!!!*


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Dis-donc c'est moi le Ma&#238;tre, donc balance plut&#244;t des figatellus, moi je m'occupe de Nicoletta


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc c'est moi le Maître, donc balance plutôt des *figatelli*, moi je m'occupe de Nicoletta



Bah... On ne trouve que des images minuscules... Et puis, là ce n'est plus la saison...


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc c'est moi le Maître, donc balance plutôt des figatelli, moi je m'occupe de Nicoletta



C'est sûr que pour le coup, je te sens plus que moi, là 

Nicoletta ? la copine à Ringo ?


----------



## samoussa (4 Août 2006)

bcp trop pour moi tout seul, on partage?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2006)

... Adieu, Samoussa...


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2006)

:rateau: :rateau:

que des "tronches" dans ce ch&#226;teau.......


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que pour le coup, je te sens plus que moi, là
> 
> Nicoletta ? la copine à Ringo ?


Tu ne connais pas son tube  "Mamy Blue" ??????

Note Odré : pas lui enlever de point, pas qu'il ne dépasse Ed


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais pas son tube  "Mamy Blue" ??????


euh c'est pas Sylvie Gall ou France Vartan ? 



> Note Odré : pas lui enlever de point, pas qu'il ne dépasse Ed


Ah nan, nan, nan : ça va pas du tout ça .... purée, je voulais être Exécuteur pour me faire hara-kiri et me retirer 5 points, mais là, nan, nan ... 

P'tain, p'tain vous déconnez là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2006)

Hey, samoussa - c'est intime le cassoulet, faut pas diffuser comme ça !
Mon affichage est tout niqué !




Qui que soit le prochain maître, il faudrait qu'il(elle) prenne silvio comme chambellan.
Ca plus un best-of de Nicoletta avec obligation de l'écouter à fond douze fois de suite, ça lui ferait les pieds.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hey, samoussa - c'est intime le cassoulet, faut pas diffuser comme ça !
> Mon affichage est tout niqué !



Laisse! Il vient de dire adieu à son TDB à tout jamais...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est pas Sylvie Gall ou France Vartan ?
> 
> 
> Ah nan, nan, nan : &#231;a va pas du tout &#231;a .... pur&#233;e, je voulais &#234;tre Ex&#233;cuteur pour me faire hara-kiri et me retirer 5 points, mais l&#224;, nan, nan ...
> ...


On ne joue tellement pas dans la m&#234;me division, je me demande si on pratique le m&#234;me sport.


_edit : Samoussa, t'es pr&#234;t pour ton 2nd ban en 1 mois? _


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Qui que soit le prochain ma&#238;tre, il faudrait qu'il(elle) prenne silvio comme chambellan.
> Ca plus un best-of de Nicoletta avec obligation de l'&#233;couter &#224; fond douze fois de suite, &#231;a lui ferait les pieds.


 Silvio comme chambellan :mouais: , et le maxi dance-remix de Carlos du tube immortel Mamy Nova de Nicoletta 12 fois de suite pour le nouveau Ma&#238;tre ??? :rose::rose:
Pour le coup, va falloir un auditorium/embouteillage de yaourts (Roberto si tu me lis ...)




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On ne joue tellement pas dans la m&#234;me division, je me demande si on pratique le m&#234;me sport.


Il a regard&#233; Desperate Housewifes mardi Mr Ed ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nicoletta ce n'est pas de la daube.



Non, c'est pas le mot en effet...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Il a regardé Desperate Housewifes mardi Mr Ed ?



ça s'écrit pas comme ça et je n'ai pas la TV


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Allez, tous en coeur avec le Maître !!!

Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue {2x}
Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue
Oh mamy blue

Je suis partie un soir d'été
Sans dire un mot sans t'embrasser
Sans un regard sur le passé

Dès que j'ai franchi la frontière
Le vent soufflait plus fort qu'hier
Quand j'étais près de toi ma mère

Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue {2x}
Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue
Oh mamy blue

Et aujourd'hui je reviens
Ou j'ai refait tout le chemin
Qui m'avait entraîne si loin

Tu n'es plus la pour me sourire
Me réchauffer me recueillir
Et je n'ai plus qu'a repartir

Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue {2x}
Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue
Oh mamy blue

Et le temps a passé
Et mamy blue, s'est en allé

La maison a ferme ses yeux
Le chat et les chiens sont très vieux
Et ils viennent me dire adieu

Je ne reviendrai plus jamais
Dans ce village que j'aimais
Ou tu reposes désormais

Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue​


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, tous en coeur avec le Maître !!!
> 
> Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
> Oh Mamy blue {2x}
> ...


ta chanson, comment dire&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Tu veux jouer &#224; la plus grosse ?


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a s'&#233;crit pas comme &#231;a et je n'ai pas la TV


Mince pluriel : wives !!! :rose::rose:



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux jouer &#224; la plus grosse ?



Ah mince : il plaisante pas !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, tous en coeur avec le Ma&#238;tre !!!



*Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue {2x}
Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue
Oh mamy blue

Je suis partie un soir d'&#233;t&#233;
Sans dire un mot sans t'embrasser
Sans un regard sur le pass&#233;

D&#232;s que j'ai franchi la fronti&#232;re
Le vent soufflait plus fort qu'hier
Quand j'&#233;tais pr&#232;s de toi ma m&#232;re

Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue {2x}
Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue
Oh mamy blue

Et aujourd'hui je reviens
Ou j'ai refait tout le chemin
Qui m'avait entra&#238;ne si loin

Tu n'es plus la pour me sourire
Me r&#233;chauffer me recueillir
Et je n'ai plus qu'a repartir

Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue {2x}
Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue
Oh mamy blue

Et le temps a pass&#233;
Et mamy blue, s'est en all&#233;

La maison a ferme ses yeux
Le chat et les chiens sont tr&#232;s vieux
Et ils viennent me dire adieu

Je ne reviendrai plus jamais
Dans ce village que j'aimais
Ou tu reposes d&#233;sormais

Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
Oh Mamy blue*


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2006)

:afraid:

ce gar&#231;on est vraiment un "&#233;br&#233;ch&#233; du bulbe" !!..... :afraid:


 :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> ce garçon est vraiment un "ébréché du bulbe" !!..... :afraid:
> 
> ...



D'un autre côté, il annonce clairement la couleur :
Fou mental de la horde


----------



## macelene (4 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> :afraid:
> 
> ce garçon est vraiment un "ébréché du bulbe" !!..... :afraid:
> 
> ...


 

Mais non pas du tout, c'est pour le* Karaoké* de ce soir....:rateau:


----------



## macmarco (4 Août 2006)

'Tain ! :rateau:
Z'êtes en r'tard de plusieurs trains !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain ! :rateau:
> Z'&#234;tes en r'tard de plusieurs trains !!!!



S&#251;rement le d&#233;calage horaire entre la Suisse, la Corse et le continent  Depuis que la terre est plate, la suisse est s&#233;par&#233;e du continent. C'est pour &#233;viter la maladie de la vache violette :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, la règle du leader est la plus "urgente" à règler, la deuxième ne sera sans doute pas souvent d'actualité; quant à la troisième, elle pourra donner lieu à d'âpres discussions d'après scrutins avant qu'on ne la change, ce qui est quand même le sel de l'histoire.


Bon pour casser votre flood et consacrer ce week-end au sexe débrider, je propose de soulager Nobody qui se retient depuis plusieurs page, et je souhaiterais mettere au vote cette proposition en vert


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Août 2006)

j'aquiesce, je plussois et je valide...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour casser votre flood et consacrer ce week-end au sexe débrider, je propose de soulager Nobody qui se retient depuis plusieurs page, et je souhaiterais mettere au vote cette proposition en vert


Car sinon ...


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour casser votre flood et consacrer ce week-end au sexe débrider, je propose de soulager Nobody qui se retient depuis plusieurs page, et je souhaiterais mettere au vote cette proposition en vert


J'opine et branle du chef (mais c'est pour faire plaisir à Nobody)


----------



## Nobody (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour casser votre flood et consacrer ce week-end au sexe d&#233;brider, je propose de soulager Nobody qui se retient depuis plusieurs page, et je souhaiterais mettere au vote cette proposition en vert


Aaaaaah... P'tain, enfin! Je vais pouvoir me l&#226;cher... Je crois que je vais en foutre partout.

:rose: 

Donc, j'acquiesce aussi et je cours chercher de quoi essuyer les murs.

 :rateau:

Edit:


			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> J'opine et branle du chef (mais c'est pour faire plaisir &#224; Nobody)



Tu es trop bon mais ce n'&#233;tait pas n&#233;cessaire: je me suis fini tout seul.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Clair que la police allemande c'est pas des rigolos


----------



## Craquounette (4 Août 2006)

Suis qu'une simple spectatrice mais je vote *oui*  Ce changement me paraît bienvenu...

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on dit?


----> MP :love:


----------



## mamyblue (4 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain ! :rateau:
> Z'êtes en r'tard de plusieurs trains !!!!


Et ben oui je dirais même plus ils sont très, très en retard  Et pas seulement de plusieurs trains...  Nan... bien plus encore...  

Ouais... PATOCHMAN et supermoquette

*Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue*
_*Oh Mamy blue {2x}*_
_*Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue*_
_*Oh mamy blue*_


Ben oui chui toujours là, ne vous faîtes aucun souci pour moi...   

  La chanson... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (4 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ----> MP :love:


Salopiot    
Te laisse pas faire Craquounette virgule par ce tyran de pacotille
:rateau:



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah... P'tain, enfin! Je vais pouvoir me l&#226;cher... Je crois que je vais en foutre partout.
> 
> :rose:
> 
> ...


On est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-m&#234;me 
Et pis &#231;a te permet de faire l'amour avec quelqu'un que tu aimes beaucoup


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

Trop tard, mais je vote contre.


----------



## Craquounette (4 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Salopiot
> Te laisse pas faire Craquounette virgule par ce tyran de pacotille
> :rateau:



Merci pour le conseil Silvio mais SM sait se faire convainquant quand il veut 

Fallait être plus rapide


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Suis qu'une simple spectatrice mais je vote *oui*  Ce changement me para&#238;t bienvenu...
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on dit?



En tant que femme, grenouille, bref ce que tu veux, tu n'as qu'une candidature &#224; soutenir : l'Opposition sociale ! 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le conseil Silvio mais SM sait se faire convainquant quand il veut



N'insiste pas, on ne veut m&#234;me pas savoir :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (4 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En tant que femme, grenouille, bref ce que tu veux,



Une femme grenouille... Venimeuse de surcroit...



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as qu'une candidature à soutenir : l'Opposition sociale !



Vu mes origines, je n'ai rien contre les pots de vin, les dessous de table, les achats d'arbitre, etc... 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à te montrer plus... généreux (est-ce le bon terme?) que SM


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Il ne te reste plus qu'à te montrer plus... généreux (est-ce le bon terme?) que SM




Généreuse  Par contre impossible, je ne négocie pas avec des dessous de table


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2006)

bon alors une petite chanson
*sur un air connu !*
*-*
_elle faisait des claquettes_
_comme de bien entendu_
_se nommait maquounette_
_comme de bien entendu_
_nobody pas si bete_
_comme de bien entendu_
_lui ouvrait sa braguette_
_comme de bien entendu_
_lui offrant sa quequ...._
_comme de bien entendu_
_on voyait la bebete_
_comme de bien entendu_
_sauter sur ses roupettes_
_comme de bien entendu_
_-_
bien sur l'air est un peu viellot,mais les djeunes demanderont a papa  
-
je denonce le tournant que prend ce jeu


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain ! :rateau:
> Z'êtes en r'tard de plusieurs trains !!!!


Ah la vache dire que j'ai failli annéantir frostwire pour le trouver ce mp3


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2006)

Est ce l'effet "petite culotte" qui vous fait parler autant 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Note Odr&#233; : pas lui enlever de point, pas qu'il ne d&#233;passe Ed


Il ne peut pas, je ne peux enlever que 5 points et Ed avec ces -8 points, est le ma&#238;tre incontest&#233; !!!!

Bon je vous regarde de pr&#232;s ...



			
				Ed_The_Head a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard, mais je vote contre.


C'est not&#233;. 

Mais ce ne serait pas du jeu car il veut rester le bon dernier ...



			
				Silvio a dit:
			
		

> J'opine et branle du chef


Mon cher ma&#238;tre, je vois que Silvio a sut &#234;tre convaincant et je comprends le retournement de situation. Je pr&#233;cise que je n'en parlerais &#224; personne, tout ceci reste entre nous.

Votre d&#233;vou&#233; executrice.

Odr&#233;.

Edit : pas r&#233;ussi &#224; bouler quique ce soit aujourd'hui, &#224; croire que ce sont toujours le m&#234;mes


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Tu es cens&#233;e voter aussi 

Je le rappelle juste comme &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2006)

Ah oui c'est vrai je suis pour !

Suis un peu perturbé par toutes ces pages à lire


----------



## samoussa (4 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Oh Mamy, oh mamy blue
> Oh Mamy blue {2x}
> Ou es tu, ou es tu mamy blue
> Oh mamy blue
> ...


je crois bien que c'est à la mesure du cassoulet 
Ah chanter de nicoletta  en se tapant un bon cassoulet, y'a que ça de vrai


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> (...°
> 
> 
> Il ne peut pas, je ne peux enlever que 5 points et Ed avec ces -8 points, est le maître incontesté !!!!
> ...



faut suivre, on est tout les deux à -8 



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien que c'est à la mesure du cassoulet
> Ah chanter de nicoletta  en se tapant un bon cassoulet, y'a que ça de vrai



Les posts de Patoch, c'est comme les photos... Si on les citent, ça alourdit le forum. Un peu comme le cassoulet.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Finalement je crois que je vais te filer un point, comme tu seras batu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Août 2006)

Si &#231;a te fait plaisir, cher maitre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2006)

Manant obséquieux...


----------



## Nobody (4 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Est ce l'effet "petite culotte" qui vous fait parler autant



Tout dépend de ce qu'elle contient.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2006)

Une grenade


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Les posts de Patoch, c'est comme les photos... Si on les citent, ça alourdit le forum. Un peu comme le cassoulet.



Et les tiens sont glissants comme du cirage


----------



## silvio (5 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre, on est tout les deux &#224; -8



Merci Ed d'avoir remis les choses en perspective  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je crois que je vais te filer un point, comme tu seras batu


oui, oui il est d'accord


----------



## mado (5 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Merci Ed d'avoir remis les choses en perspective
> 
> 
> oui, oui il est d'accord



Pour la perspective c'était surtout moi ! 

Bon sm, t'en es où ? ça avance pas vite..


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2006)

*votez josé bové !   *
*-*


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2006)

c'est mou tout &#231;a.........


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pour la perspective c'était surtout moi !
> 
> Bon sm, t'en es où ? ça avance pas vite..


MMmmhhhh si je compte bien quasi tout le monde a voté. Donc on peut picoler 

Mon pauvre chambellan etant charette jusqu'au dans on peut glandouiller un max


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> _Pour la perspective c'&#233;tait surtout moi ! _
> 
> Bon sm, t'en es o&#249; ? &#231;a avance pas vite..


_Et je t'en remercie. _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et les tiens sont glissants comme du cirage


C'est un métier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Manant obséquieux...


Décidemment, trop d'honneur. Merci mon bon patoch'


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

Quel bordel, j'aurais pu concatener mes posts...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

Et de 5, d&#233;dicace &#224; Patochman.


----------



## queenlucia (5 Août 2006)

_Oups !! 

Il est encore vivant ce jeu ??!!!

*On en est ou alors ??!!!*

C'est possible d'avoir un rapide briefing ou faut vraiment que je lise les 80 pages de "grande philosophie de de grande reflexion"  qu'il me manque ??!!!:love: 
_​


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2006)

c'est qui le chambellen ?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible d'avoir un *rapide briefing* ou faut vraiment que je lise les 80 pages de "grande philosophie de de grande reflexion"  qu'il me manque ??!!!:love:



Y a pas plus simple : SuperMagouille est le chef  

Voil&#224;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui le chambellen ?


On ne sait plus qui est qui... Avec PonkHead, au moins, c'&#233;tait clair.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et de 5, dédicace à Patochman.



Dites donc, manant obséquieux © vaguement ninja, ce n'est pas parce que vous léchez régulièrement les weston d'un violet, qu'il faut vous épancher partout faisant aini fi des mesures d'hygiènes générales !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

Attention &#224; mon Macha-ouag&#233;ri de ninja! _(&#224; ne pas confondre avec le Macha B&#233;ranger, coup mortel)_

En effet, j'ai vu la nouvelle robe d'Amok. Ca lui va bien, non?


----------



## queenlucia (5 Août 2006)

Et bien , il semble que je ne sois pas la seule à plus rien comprendre ici ! 
Notre Grand Maître compte t'il  éclaircir la situation  ?!! 

ALLEZ..............:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224;



Je vous propose, si je suis &#233;lue, le poste de Ministre au Minist&#232;re de la D&#233;fense Contre les Mangeurs de suisses Cuisses de Grenouilles ! Vous disposerez d'un arcenal ad&#233;quat et de tenues de camouflage fournies par Reinette et crapouille !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

Mon chambellan c'est l'anguille et la fouteuse officielle odr&#233;.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En effet, j'ai vu la nouvelle robe d'Amok. Ca lui va bien, non?



C'est d'un vulgaire, cette couleur voyante!... 

Snif, snif... 'Trouvez pas que ça sent un peu la naphtaline? ...


----------



## samoussa (5 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon chambellan c'est l'anguille et la fouteuse officielle odré.


qui d'ailleurs brille par son absence...ah les Politiciens


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

et aricosec Ministre de l'ABrasion Textuelle.


----------



## queenlucia (5 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon chambellan c'est l'anguille et la fouteuse officielle odré.




Merci bien ! 
Mais quand même, tu devrais surveiller ton chambellan de plus près. 
De source sûre il serait en train de se délecter de quelques poires glacées (mais coupées à l'eau) en bord de mer et cela, hors département !! 
On est pas bien avec un chambellan dans cet état là !!! :love:
ATTENTION .................


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2006)

Pub


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En effet, j'ai vu la nouvelle robe d'Amok. Ca lui va bien, non?



Merci, mon bon Hed. Par contre...



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un vulgaire, cette couleur voyante!...
> 
> Snif, snif... 'Trouvez pas que ça sent un peu la naphtaline? ...



L'insulaire va bientôt goûter de ma verge de bois vert, si il continue ses propos hautement irrévérencieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'insulaire va bientôt goûter de ma verge de bois vert, si il continue ses propos hautement irrévérencieux.


----------



## samoussa (5 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN à l'orée du ban


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>



Exactement. Et si pour Hed c'est une récompense, pour vous ce sera une punition !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> PATOCHMAN à l'orée du ban



Gaffe! car j'emmènerai du monde avec moi


----------



## samoussa (5 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe! car j'emmènerai du monde avec moi


Un ban c'est comme un cassoulet, ça se partage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Un ban c'est comme un cassoulet, ça se partage



Tu apprends vite...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mon bon Hed. Par contre...


De quel joli surnom tu m'affubles, charmant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2006)

Mijaurée!


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose, si je suis élue, le poste de Ministre au Ministère de la Défense Contre les Mangeurs de suisses Cuisses de Grenouilles !



Surtout pas! J'adore me faire manger les cuisses... surtout quand c'est bien fait 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En effet, j'ai vu la nouvelle robe d'Amok. Ca lui va bien, non?



Le violet s'est toujours bien marié (quoi que je doute que le terme soit bien choisi pour Amok) avec le gris argenté des cheveux


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

Ahhhhh je vois que tibo n'a pas encore vot&#233;, donc le vote n'est pas ent&#233;rin&#233;.

Merci je cherchais un pr&#233;texte pour me servir cette panach&#233;e l&#224;


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas! J'adore me faire manger les cuisses... surtout quand c'est bien fait


:mouais:





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Le violet s'est toujours bien mari&#233; (quoi que je doute que le terme soit bien choisi pour Amok) avec le gris argent&#233; des cheveux


Ca tombe mal : je n'ai pas les cheveux gris ! 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> De quel joli surnom tu m'affubles, charmant.



Oui, un m&#233;lange de Ed et de Head. Tu aimes ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

Pas comme Lila


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas comme Lila



Clair : c'est une vraie grise !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas! J'adore me faire manger les cuisses... surtout quand c'est bien fait



A quoi bon ce genre de détour... La charte n'en serait pas plus maltraitée...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Bon alors keskispass ...

Tibo grouille toi pour voter.
Queenlucia tu vas me faire le plaisir de lire les 80 dernières pages :mouais:
L'anguille y'a pas de soucis avec lui, hein pis t'as pas de quoi parler, t'étais où pendant ton règne ???!! Sache que j'avais voté pour toi par l'intermédiaire de Roberto et que cela reste mon seul vote qui est allé à son but donc ça m'a fait vraiment de la peine que tu ne daignes même pas nous salué du balcon! 

purée fô pas m'énerver j'suis malade.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2006)

odré future gourmet 3 étoiles avec de vrais bouts d'autruche dedans a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors keskispass ...
> 
> Tibo grouille toi pour voter.



J'ai déjà donné mon avis sur la question, je suis contre. Cela dit, comme je suis minoitaire dans les votes, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Je pourrais proposer d'ajouter la condition suivante : lorsqu'une partie de la constitution n'est pas votée à l'unanimité, elle ne s'applique qu'un tour  Nous n'avons pas légiféré sur ce point et j'avais droit à une proposition.  Cela dit, si ça vous ennuie de légiférer sur ce point pour passer directement à la bataille électorale, je laisse passer et je modifierais si, un jour, je passe maîtresse de la situation.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà donné mon avis sur la question, je suis contre. Cela dit, comme je suis minoitaire dans les votes, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Je pourrai proposer d'ajouter la condition suivante : lorsqu'une partie de la constitution n'est pas votée à l'unanimité, elle ne s'applique qu'un tour  Nous n'avons pas légiféré sur ce point et j'avais droit à une proposition.  Cela dit, si ça vous ennuie de légiférer sur ce point pour passer directement à la bataille électorale, je laisse passer et je modifierai si, un jour, je passe maîtresse de la situation.



Bon alors tout est ok. 

J'vais me faire une inhalation je crois :sleep::hosto:

minute struthiforme : pour que la viande d'autruche soit bonne il faut tuer l'autruche par surprise. En effet, si elle stresse elle balance des substances qui rendent la viande imangeable (super dure). C'est pour cela qu'il faut acheter la viande d'autruche dans une vraie ferme et non à Boucherie André, ni au Supermarché. La viande d'autruche c'est bon mangez en.

Les autruches du Revermond
c'est chez eux où j'ai photographié mon avatar


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe! car j'emmènerai du monde avec moi


Ah oui, tiens...

Je peux venir regarder?


----------



## philire (5 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà donné mon avis sur la question, je suis contre. Cela dit, comme je suis minoitaire dans les votes, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Je pourrai proposer d'ajouter la condition suivante : lorsqu'une partie de la constitution n'est pas votée à l'unanimité, elle ne s'applique qu'un tour  Nous n'avons pas légiféré sur ce point et j'avais droit à une proposition.  Cela dit, si ça vous ennuie de légiférer sur ce point pour passer directement à la bataille électorale, je laisse passer et je modifierai si, un jour, je passe maîtresse de la situation.


Ça c'est du caractère !... mais quel est ton secret, Victoria ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, tiens...
> 
> Je peux venir regarder?



*TU POURRAS AUSSI FILMER, MA SUCRETTE...* :love:


----------



## Nobody (5 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *TU POURRAS AUSSI FILMER, MA SUCRETTE...* :love:




C'est ça qui est chouette avec Bobby: tu peux consommer sans modération, tu grossis pas.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; mon avis sur la question, je suis contre. Cela dit, comme je suis minoitaire dans les votes, qu'est-ce qui se passe ? Je pourrais proposer d'ajouter la condition suivante : lorsqu'une partie de la constitution n'est pas vot&#233;e &#224; l'unanimit&#233;, elle ne s'applique qu'un tour  Nous n'avons pas l&#233;gif&#233;r&#233; sur ce point et j'avais droit &#224; une proposition.  Cela dit, si &#231;a vous ennuie de l&#233;gif&#233;rer sur ce point pour passer directement &#224; la bataille &#233;lectorale, je laisse passer et je modifierais si, un jour, je passe ma&#238;tresse de la situation.


Certe c'est un point que je viens de remarquer et une brouette d'autres petites choses, je ne sais pas d'ailleurs qui r&#233;gule les changements de lois. Cel&#224; dit tu avais largement le temps de proposer quelque chose, c'est vu le peu de r&#233;actions que j'ai pouss&#233; au vote. Mai spour la bataille attendons encore un peu que les gens se r&#233;veillent, c'est fou ce que vous prenez des vacances tard !


----------



## katelijn (5 Août 2006)

Déjà qu'on titube d'ennui, ça va être dur pour viser


----------



## queenlucia (5 Août 2006)

oulala !! je voulais pas contrarier......
Je vais donc lire ces p..... de 80 pages alors ! 
D&#233;sol&#233;e de ne pas avoir &#233;t&#233; &#224; la hauteur durant mon court r&#232;gne. 
Je pense que ma candidature, et de fait, mon &#233;lection &#233;tait pr&#233;matur&#233;e. 
Pas assez de connaisssances pour d&#233;jouer les pi&#232;ges de certains,la mauvaise foi des autres et les alliances + ou - strat&#233;giques ! D'o&#249;, mon silence.........

Allez, on va pas se facher pour &#231;a ! 

Et puis,......... *VIVE L'ANGUILLE !!! *


----------



## Nobody (5 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'on titube d'ennui, ça va être dur pour viser



Bah, si tu bouges pas trop, on devrait y parvenir tout de même.

  :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Désolée de ne pas avoir été à la hauteur durant mon court règne.
> Je pense que ma candidature, et de fait, mon élection était prématurée.
> Pas assez de connaisssances pour déjouer les pièges de certains,la mauvaise foi des autres et les alliances + ou - stratégiques ! D'où, mon silence.........
> ...


Si je peux me permettre, je crois vraiment que tu pêches par excès de modestie. 
Il n'aura échappé à personne que j'ai mené campagne avec enthousiasme  en faveur du *N°6*, puis en faveur de *TibomonG4*, mais je pense pourtant que ta victoire aux élections n'aura pas été une mauvaise chose, particulièrement pour les raisons exprimées par rezba dans *ce post* : 





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est pour moi une joie toute particulière de laisser la place à Queenlucia, première maitresse du Château. Outre cette magnifique altenance des genres, c'est une quasi nioubie qui monte sur le trône, et c'est un fantastique message de démocratie. (...)



D'une façon générale, j'espère que ce jeu va pouvoir à l'avenir attirer davantage de gens ayant encore assez peu de posts au compteur, qu'ils aient ou non l'intention d'intervenir en tant que candidats au poste de Maître du Château, ou pas. 

Dans ce sens, qu'une posteuse avec moins de 200 posts au compteur se soit présentée et ait gagné est en soi une bonne chose. 
Et puis, tu ne t'en es pas mal sortie du tout, en toute honnêteté.


----------



## silvio (5 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre, je crois vraiment que tu p&#234;ches par exc&#232;s de modestie.
> Il n'aura &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; personne que j'ai men&#233; campagne avec enthousiasme  en faveur du *N°6*, puis en faveur de *TibomonG4*, mais je pense pourtant que ta victoire aux &#233;lections n'aura pas &#233;t&#233; une mauvaise chose, particuli&#232;rement pour les raisons exprim&#233;es par rezba dans *ce post* :
> 
> D'une fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, j'esp&#232;re que ce jeu va pouvoir &#224; l'avenir attirer davantage de gens ayant encore assez peu de posts au compteur, qu'ils aient ou non l'intention d'intervenir en tant que candidats au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, ou pas.
> ...


Il y a un pi&#232;ge l&#224; ? :hein: 
Une contrep&#234;terie ? :hein: 
De la l&#232;che ? (si je puis me permettre .... )
:rateau:


----------



## philire (5 Août 2006)

Human-Fly, tu donnes la pêche !!

Je me présente, donc,... non, j'déconne  D)


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Human-Fly, tu donnes la pêche !!
> 
> Je me présente, donc,... non, j'déconne  D)


:love: 

Ce serait une idée, pourtant! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un piège là ? :hein:
> Une contrepêterie ? :hein:
> De la lèche ? (si je puis me permettre .... )
> :rateau:


Non non, aucun piège ni aucune démarche intéressée. 
Le fait d'avoir soutenu les personnes que j'ai soutenues ne m'empêche pas du tout d'avoir de la sympathie pour d'autres, dans le cadre de ce jeu, ou en-dehors. 


Par ailleurs, (rien à voir avec ce qui précède), je ne me sens pas plus que ça à l'aise avec les amendements successifs des règles de ce jeu, et pour ma part je souhaiterais qu'on revienne si possible assez vite à une période électorale, histoire de redynamiser un peu ce jeu, malgré la période du mois d'août et le compréhensible accalmie estivale. 
Mais je sais bien que ma candidate préfère au contraire mettre en sommeil les campagnes de l'opposition écologique et sociale tant qu'il n'y a pas plus de monde que ça ; je ne fais là qu'exprimer mon avis.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> oulala !! je voulais pas contrarier......
> Je vais donc lire ces p..... de 80 pages alors !
> Désolée de ne pas avoir été à la hauteur durant mon court règne.
> Je pense que ma candidature, et de fait, mon élection était prématurée.
> ...



Ah ben voilà des paroles censées. T'es passée juste à côté du retirage de points. Sinon du coup de boule à la tarte aux cerises .... 

Pour human Fly : très bien des nioub se portent candidat, très bien mais d'une Quenn lucia est une fausse nioub (regarde sa date d'inscriptions, elle est plus vieille que la mienne) de plus est a des accointances avec Rezba et Rezba est un salopard c'est lui même qui l'a dit et comme il est en vacances je peux le pourrir 

Gare à vos fesses ... :style:


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2006)

paroles, paroles, paroooles....... 
_(air connu)_


----------



## samoussa (5 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> paroles, paroles, paroooles.......
> _(air connu)_


j'préférais Nicoletta...j'adore le Blues


----------



## Nobody (5 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voilà des paroles censées. T'es passée juste à côté du retirage de points. Sinon du coup de boule à la tarte aux cerises ....
> 
> Pour human Fly : très bien des nioub se portent candidat, très bien mais d'une Quenn lucia est une fausse nioub (regarde sa date d'inscriptions, elle est plus vieille que la mienne) de plus est a des accointances avec Rezba et Rezba est un salopard c'est lui même qui l'a dit et comme il est en vacances je peux le pourrir
> 
> Gare à vos fesses ... :style:



Ouais, vas-y! Pète-leur la gueule!


Ceci dit, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi et je ne comprends pas bien l'enthousiasme de Human-Fly.  

Cette QueenLucia, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus suspect, louche et toutes ces sortes de choses. Un Tamagoshi parait-il. Alors, hein, bon, s'il vous plait, je vous en prie.

 :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (5 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> très bien des nioub se portent candidat, très bien mais d'une Quenn lucia est une fausse nioub (regarde sa date d'inscriptions, elle est plus vieille que la mienne) de plus est a des accointances avec Rezba et Rezba est un salopard c'est lui même qui l'a dit et comme il est en vacances je peux le pourrir
> 
> Gare à vos fesses ... :style:


Votez odré, elle balance !!


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vas-y! Pète-leur la gueule!
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi et je ne comprends pas bien l'enthousiasme de Human-Fly.
> ...


  Un tamagoshi avec peu de posts au compteur, tout de même (et sa date d'inscription compte bien moins que le nombre de ses posts, pour moi). 
 J'aimerais juste voir ici davantage de gens avec peu de posts, c'est tout. 

 Bon, à part ça, il me tarde de reprendre les campagnes en faveur de *l'opposition écologique et sociale*, moi!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Oui ben c'est le maître qui décide et puis restez calme ce soir, je ne serais pas là pour vous fesser mais je vous laisse mes microbes en gardiennage, pensez à les humidifié merci : 

*ATchoum ! !*


----------



## philire (5 Août 2006)

T'as entendu tirhum, elle se barre ce soir !
Ohé, tirhum !!.......?
Ils t'ont donné des cachets avant de partir se baigner ou bien...

A moins qu'avec toi, il suffise de dire "pouce mouillé", pour que cesse tout départ de feu !
... eh ben on le saura


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2006)

qui ose me déranger ?!....... 



_ @---> samoussa : les balises ça sert aussi à afficher les images !!...._ :rateau::rateau:


----------



## queenlucia (5 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vas-y! Pète-leur la gueule!
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi et je ne comprends pas bien l'enthousiasme de Human-Fly.
> ...




Alors, alors....
C'est quoi qui est suspect,louche..etc.....etc....??
Une nioub avec peu de posts doit obligatoirement la fermer ou être sous la protection rapproché d'un ancien ??!!!
PPFFFFF........... C'est pas tous les jours facile la vie de château..

Human Fly: Merci... toi seul à fait l'effort de savoir qu'est ce qu'un tamagoshi peu avoir d'interessant :love:


----------



## Nobody (5 Août 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> être sous la protection rapproché d'un ancien ??!!!




Et bien, nous y sommes: c'est tout à fait toi.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

Ancien ? et tu votes pour une nioube ? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah oui ? naaaaaaaaaan ???? du sang neuf tu vas dire...

Mais bon nouvelle r&#232;gle : l'opposition est celle ou celui qui arrive deuxi&#232;me. Une fa&#231;on de changer, car c'est un jeu, n'est ce pas ? et il faut qu'on se p&#232;le pour &#234;tre &#233;lu.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Non non, aucun piège ni aucune démarche intéressée.
> Le fait d'avoir soutenu les personnes que j'ai soutenues ne m'empêche pas du tout d'avoir de la sympathie pour d'autres, dans le cadre de ce jeu, ou en-dehors.
> 
> 
> ...


Mon bon Human, le gouvernement s'en occupe, je suis en train de déclarer la guerre à l'allemagne, bon doc, un poil de patience !


----------



## katelijn (5 Août 2006)

Bon, c'est partie?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

Nan nan nan. Le chambellan est parfaitement trop occup&#233;, la campagne commence au mieux la semaine prochaine.

C'est marrant mais je l'avais dis d&#232;s le d&#233;but avant que certains essaient de parler plus fort 

Et c'est marrant comme c'est pas un jeu pour certains


----------



## katelijn (5 Août 2006)

pffffttttt .... bon ... si même le zottekot est fermé ou va t'on?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2006)

Ben -------------------> l&#224;

et c'est pas d&#233;sagr&#233;able


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2006)

_une petite chanson peut etre  _
_-_
_"les doigts d'pieds en eventail_
_elle lui jouait du pipeau_
_lui le maitre du serail_
_et elle, la pauvre margot_
_-_
_en attendant que les urnes_
_s'ouvrent enfin pour y voter_
_le pacha vidait ses ..rnes_
_en sirotant un café_
_-_
_il se disait que l'attente_
_pour un turc bien monté_
_qui satisfait sa galante_
_le fera bien mieux voter_
_-_
_pour etre sur de son choix_
_choisir le meilleur en sommes_
_ne pas gaspiller sa voie_
_vaut mieux faire un petit somme_
_-_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan nan. Le chambellan est parfaitement trop occupé, la campagne commence au mieux la semaine prochaine.
> 
> C'est marrant mais je l'avais dis dès le début avant que certains essaient de parler plus fort
> 
> Et c'est marrant comme c'est pas un jeu pour certains



Ben moi je le savais mais j'osais pas le dire, ayant pas bien compris.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je le savais mais j'osais pas le dire, ayant pas bien compris.



Tu n'es pas bien l&#224; avec nous ? Entre deux verres de beaujolais ou de ce que tu veux, entre deux olives et trois anchois, un peu de chocolat, de pizza ou de chantilly, ce que tu veux, au soleil, discutant sans se presser de l&#233;gislation ou de ce que tu veux, tout en repoussant toute bataille au jour d'apr&#232;s ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas bien là avec nous ? Entre deux verres de beaujolais ou de ce que tu veux, entre deux olives et trois anchois, un peu de chocolat, de pizza ou de chantilly, ce que tu veux, au soleil, discutant sans se presser de législation ou de ce que tu veux, tout en repoussant toute bataille au jour d'après ?



N'ayant rien à comprendre, je profites au jour le jour c'est sur. 

C'est même la meilleure non campagne auquelle j'ai assisté et participée, je n'ai jamais demandé à ce qu'elle commence j'ai plutôt freiner les ardeurs. 

(dîtes ils sont un peu énervés en ce moment, ça se bagarre un peu de partout là, finalement ici c'est pas mal)

Un petit verre au bord de la piscine ? 

A la votre !


----------



## Craquounette (6 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> (dîtes ils sont un peu énervés en ce moment, ça se bagarre un peu de partout là, finalement ici c'est pas mal)



Je propose un contrôle du taux de testostérone à tous ces énervés notoires... 



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Un petit verre au bord de la piscine ?



Très volontier  Un petit johannisberg et bien entendu, j'amène les olives


----------



## silvio (6 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mais je l'avais dis dès le début avant que certains essaient de parler plus fort
> 
> Et c'est marrant comme c'est pas un jeu pour certains



Comment ça c'est un jeu ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Très volontier  Un petit johannisberg et bien entendu, j'amène les olives



Mais ils ont l'air pas mal du tout ces vins suisses, sers m'en donc un 




			
				Silvio a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça c'est un jeu ?



Il parait que c'est ludique pour apprendre la politique.



			
				Quennlucia a dit:
			
		

> Alors, alors....
> C'est quoi qui est suspect,louche..etc.....etc....??
> Une nioub avec peu de posts doit obligatoirement la fermer ou être sous la protection rapproché d'un ancien ??!!!
> PPFFFFF........... C'est pas tous les jours facile la vie de château..



Ben non la ferme pas ! Au contraire je trouve qu'on t'a pas assez entendue ! Et pis de toute façon c'est pas ici que ton compteur de poste va augmenter 

Prends donc un verre.


----------



## mamyblue (6 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un contrôle du taux de testostérone à tous ces énervés notoires...
> 
> 
> 
> Très volontier  Un petit johannisberg et bien entendu, j'amène les olives


Et ben moi qui vient d'un petit bled de montagne juste en face de Chamoson, je veux bien trinquer avec vous surtout que j'allais faire les vandanges là-bas à Chamoson et j'apporte quelques chips


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2006)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> Human Fly: Merci... toi seul à fait l'effort de savoir qu'est ce qu'un tamagoshi peu avoir d'interessant :love:




On evite de dire du mal de Human Fly, c'est pas sa faute :rateau:


----------



## silvio (6 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> On evite de dire du mal de Human Fly, c'est pas sa faute :rateau:


Qui est responsable ?
On veut des noms maintenant : tu en as trop dit ou pas pas assez !


----------



## katelijn (6 Août 2006)

Ahh ... l'institution spécialisée vient de rouvrir ses portes ... tout va bien


----------



## katelijn (6 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je propose un contrôle du taux de testostérone à tous ces énervés notoires..


Ben , mince je ne sais plus ...


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ben , mince je ne sais plus ...



Hé ? énervés ?
Avé la chaleur ?
Nan, nan ----------------> Hamac Time


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Bon on va faire un jeu : Attrape la(n)guille, le premier qui le chope le ram&#232;ne ici


----------



## queenlucia (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va faire un jeu : Attrape la(n)guille, le premier qui le chope le ramène ici



Je crois savoir ou il est !!
Je mets mes meilleurs agents sur le coup.......
A suivre .......


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va faire un jeu : Attrape la(n)guille, le premier qui le chope le ramène ici


Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?
:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (7 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?
> :rateau:


 
Une anguille ça se grille non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Elles ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;clar&#233; impropre &#224; la consommation dans mon coin. Dommage.


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Elles ont été déclaré impropre à la consommation dans mon coin. Dommage.


Nan, nan ... bien au contraire 
l'anguille ne sert à rien :
ça se mange pas, ça ne se touche pas, ça se regarde même pas

Enfin voyons, c'est infâme !
(je dis pas ça pour le chambellan, hein ... quoique )


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

j'ai entendu dire qu'on chassait l'anguille par ici :love:


----------



## Craquounette (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu dire qu'on chassait l'anguille par ici :love:


 
Tant qu'on chasse pas le thon...


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on chasse pas le thon...


attention il y a de tres beaux thons


----------



## Craquounette (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> attention il y a de tres beaux thons


 
Beau je ne sais pas,mais bon mmmm... Juste grillé avec un bonne baguette croustillante :love:  ou alors avec une ch'tite marinade orange et thym......


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

AAAYYYYÉÉÉÉ, JE SUIS LÀ

alors, quoi?
on me demande?
un problème?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

J'en ai vu passer une dans le siphon de mon lavabo   (cf la cantatrice chauve, hein bon ...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> AAAYYYYÉÉÉÉ, JE SUIS LÀ
> 
> alors, quoi?
> on me demande?
> un problème?


 
ben oui c'est toi l'organisateur des festivités !


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> AAAYYYYÉÉÉÉ, JE SUIS LÀ
> 
> alors, quoi?
> on me demande?
> un problème?



Ah bordel enfin !

Le trône de SM vacille ...
:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Vous n'&#234;tes pas press&#233; quand m&#234;me ? si ? ben tanpis


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

Donc, suite &#224; de multiples reflexions, avec notre grand BWANA-matari, acheteur de scalps indiens en gros, nous pr&#233;parons une rentr&#233;e tonitruante, mais qui laisse passer les mois qui terminent par ...aout, vu que le fran&#231;ais lambda, voire le francophone moyen a une facheuse tendance &#224; venir nous envahir notre beau sud sauvage et g&#233;nocider nos coccinnelles &#224; coup de grosses boules en fer, plut&#244;t que de trainer dans des caves tristes et noires, le cerveau (d&#233branch&#233; sur une machine stupide qui rate syst&#233;matiquement les frites.

Donc nous envisageons un d&#233;part pour la campagne, le jeudi 17 aout &#224; 00h00 pour un vote clotur&#233; le jeudi 31 aout &#224; minuit (heure Suisse). la promulgation des r&#233;sultats se fera par cons&#233;quent... apr&#232;s cette date.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Bon alors nous en sommes au même point  

Un p'tit verre de beaujolais ? J'en ai retrouvé un de 1973 et j'ai payé des gens pour le boire


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Houla minuit


----------



## mamyblue (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Houla minuit


je pense pas que tu es déjà au lit à minuit


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

bien entendu comme tout bon tra&#238;tre qui se respecte, je suis achetable pour tout et n'imprte quoi, en revanche je ne couche qu'&#224; certaines conditions...

mais bien bourr&#233;, ou avec du ghb, bon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Donc nous envisageons un d&#233;part pour la campagne, le jeudi 17 aout &#224; 00h00 pour un vote clotur&#233; le jeudi 31 aout &#224; minuit (heure Suisse). la promulgation des r&#233;sultats se fera par cons&#233;quent... apr&#232;s cette date.



Comme quoi, une a(n)guille ce n'est pas tr&#232;s causant donc &#231;a ne post pas pour ne rien dire !  Et d'ici le 17, quelques petites interventions pr&#233;vues ?


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que tu es d&#233;j&#224; au lit &#224; minuit


 &#231;a d&#233;pend : il y fait quoi dans son lit ?
si c'est pour jouer avec l'anguille et la collection de scalp ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bien entendu comme tout bon tra&#238;tre qui se respecte, je suis achetable pour tout et n'imprte quoi, en revanche je ne couche qu'&#224; certaines conditions...
> 
> mais bien bourr&#233;, ou avec du ghb, bon...


Justement, non. 
Un bon tra&#238;tre ne trahit pas pour tout et n'importe quoi. Il existe une charte©, un code pour &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis.


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Justement, non.
> Un bon traître ne trahit pas pour tout et n'importe quoi. Il existe une charte©, un code pour être plus précis.



tu ne nous avais pas dit que tu allais enfin le publier ?
ça m'éviterait des fautes de goût, Maîîîître ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je suis achetable pour tout et n'imprte quoi



Un jeu de P&#232;res No&#235;l d'argile pour que tu cries pool &#224; tout va, &#231;a irait ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> tu ne nous avais pas dit que tu allais enfin le publier ?
> ça m'éviterait des fautes de goût, Maîîîître ...


Flagorneur de bas-&#233;tage. Le code ne se publie pas, il se transmet.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bien entendu comme tout bon traître qui se respecte, je suis achetable pour tout et n'imprte quoi, en revanche je ne couche qu'à certaines conditions...
> 
> mais bien bourré, ou avec du ghb, bon...


 
En parlant de traîtrise ...
Hé dis l'a(n)guille tu sais où nous sommes dans le décompte des points


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

Quant aux festivit&#233;s du r&#232;gne de notre belle machoire d'acier dans un gant de fourrure, elles ne vont pas se faire attendre, sortez vos pics &#224; fondue, le bain bouillonant n'est pas loin... (et trouvez nous quelques nioubes, nom du grand poilu...)


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de traîtrise ...
> Hé dis l'a(n)guille tu sais où nous sommes dans le décompte des points



Enfin une belle question, qui sert à quelquechose et la réponse est : je n'en sais rien!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Justement, non.
> Un bon traître ne trahit pas pour tout et n'importe quoi. Il existe une charte©, un code pour être plus précis.



Il est de notoriété publique que tu fonctionnes au rollmops et à l'odeur de cuir de Weston, que tu as une forte attirance pour le rouge, comme les taureaux et les vendangeurs, le vert, comme les limaçes et le violet comme... Non, je ne le dirai pas !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

bon ben je vais m'y mettre .... ah les basses besognes


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> bon ben je vais m'y mettre .... ah les basses besognes



Ne nous raconte pas d'histoires...
Depuis que tu es passée du côté obscur, tu prends beaucoup de plaisir à exécuter les ordres de SM ... voire maintenant du Chant Bêlant ... 



			
				Tibomon a dit:
			
		

> Il est de notoriété publique que tu fonctionnes au rollmops et à l'odeur de cuir de Weston, que tu as une forte attirance pour le rouge, comme les taureaux et les vendangeurs, le vert, comme les limaçes et le violet comme... Non, je ne le dirai pas !


gland ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Bon au dernière nouvelle, voilà le bouzin à la page n° 164.

Pour s'y retrouver avant la date du 17 août va falloir s'accrocher  

Je rappelle que SM n'a pas encore donné ses points et que je n'ai pas encore enlever les miens.


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Je rappelle que SM n'a pas encore donn&#233; ses points et que je n'ai pas encore enlever les miens.


Pas cap' !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> gland ?



Non, une prune* comme celle que tu pourrais prendre si tu t'avises d'avoir l'ombre d'une idée de refaire ce genre de rapprochement pour le moins incongru ! :rateau:  


*(traduction un ban)


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Août 2006)

bon, faut vraiment tout faire ici... :mouais:

&#231;a c'est le bon


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Ah ben voil&#224;, j'ai souvenirs d'un poste de rezba disant que l'executeur devait retirer ses points avant la fin du scrutin, macelene l'ayant fait apr&#232;s, son d&#233;compte ne compte pas ...

Mais grug a bien &#233;t&#233; &#233;lue mais c'est SM qui est au fonction, que fait on des 5 points du ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau ?

Et qui est le chef de l'opposition ? Moi je dit Tibo pour simplifier donc elle garderait ces deux points.


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, une prune* comme celle que tu pourrais prendre si tu t'avises d'avoir l'ombre d'une idée de refaire ce genre de rapprochement pour le moins incongru ! :rateau:
> *(traduction un ban)


Hé ? 
Mééééé ... Maîtresse ... loin de moi l'idée .... 
c'est Nephou le modo sur ce fil ?
:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

Bon je vois que ça galvanise les foules :rateau:


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois que ça galvanise les foules :rateau:



Je galvanise à fond môa !!!
Même que j'attends toujours tes points en moins ! odré c'est plus l'exécuteur, c'est Mickey (ou Minnie)


Alors ? alors hein, hein ?
Je morfle ?
:love::love:


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

Apparemment, toi c'est la canicule qui t'a galvanisé :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Je galvanise à fond môa !!!
> Même que j'attends toujours tes points en moins ! odré c'est plus l'exécuteur, c'est Mickey (ou Minnie)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu perds rien pour attendre.

Mais à -8 points, y'a plus d'enjeu mon petit  

J'enlève des points pour relancer le jeu pas pour te faire plaisir ! 

D'ailleurs notre maître est bien silencieux ... SM rien à dire sur les points ?


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu perds rien pour attendre.
> 
> Mais à -8 points, y'a plus d'enjeu mon petit



Si : battre ED !!




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> J'enlève des points pour relancer le jeu pas pour te faire plaisir !
> 
> D'ailleurs notre maître est bien silencieux ... SM rien à dire sur les points ?


Il dort comme d'hab' depuis qu'il gloutonne dans la cuisine du Château :
Cassoulet et Château Margaux !!!


Bon salut je vais à la pêche ... :love::love:
On verra si je chope des anguilles ...


----------



## aricosec (7 Août 2006)

ce n'est pas ce qu'a dit SUPERGOUROU ,c'est pourtant lui le maitre sur ce coup l&#224;, 
il faudrait quand m&#234;me que surveille mieux le responsable,on ne peut publier
n'importe quoi,cela nuis au bon fonctionnement du jeu,le 17 aout minuit c'est un peu court
,certains ne seront pas prets ,les dispositions prises pour cette dates,seront 
donc nul et non avenu,il faut que le PATRON donne son aval,sinon sa
reputation en patira,ce que moi ministre des choses dites et affirm&#233;es
ne peus accepter,si l'on autorise cela,c'est la porte ouverte a l'insubordination
,de plus c'est anti democrate,plusieurs ont d&#233;ja agit en ce sens,cela a entrain&#233; 
de vive perturbations du site,nous avons accept&#233; cet etat de chose au debut 
du jeu,mais cela ne peut continuer,le laxisme inherent aux ministres
en exercice,n'amenera rien de bon,il nous faut donc en desister ces deux l&#224;
la periode des veaux gras est termin&#233;,il faudra bien qu'ils comprennent 
que..............
...................................................................
GASPP ! :affraid:
:modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas ce qu'a dit SUPERGOUROU ,c'est pourtant lui le maitre sur ce coup là,
> il faudrait quand même que surveille mieux le responsable,on ne peut publier
> n'importe quoi,cela nuis au bon fonctionnement du jeu,le 17 aout minuit c'est un peu court
> ,certains ne seront pas prets ,les dispositions prises pour cette dates,seront
> ...



Procesus de galvanisation effectué


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas ce qu'a dit SUPERGOUROU ,c'est pourtant lui le maitre sur ce coup là,
> il faudrait quand même que surveille mieux le responsable,on ne peut publier
> n'importe quoi,cela nuis au bon fonctionnement du jeu,le 17 aout minuit c'est un peu court
> ,certains ne seront pas prets ,les dispositions prises pour cette dates,seront
> ...


 
Dis donc tu ne voudrais pas mon poste toi :mouais: 

J'essaie de faire mon boulot  

Je classe, je comptabilise, et je donne des fessées


----------



## Craquounette (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ... et je donne des fessées


 
je sens que ça va plaire à certains


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> H&#233; ?
> M&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; ... Ma&#238;tresse ... loin de moi l'id&#233;e ....
> c'est Nephou le modo sur ce fil ?
> :love::love:


Non, ils sont 4 sur ce fil. Comme tous les fils du bar.




			
				 silvio a dit:
			
		

> Si : battre ED !!



Quelle vulgarit&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

On me glisse &#224; l'oreillette que j'ai des informations confidentielles. 
Certes, mais pas celle que vous croyez. 
Il existe 4 mod&#233;rateurs pour le bar, je pr&#233;sume donc qu'ils sont quatre &#224; le mod&#233;rer. Simple logique.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

c'est par où la vidéo en direct de la Keynote ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> c'est par où la vidéo en direct de la Keynote ?



Toi tu veux une fessée ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu veux une fessée ... :mouais:



toi tu m'as fait pouffée de rire ce qui a créé un incident 
et mainant j'y vois plus rien à l'écran! - c' malin!


----------



## silvio (7 Août 2006)

lalouna a dit:
			
		

> toi tu m'as fait pouffée de rire ce qui a créé un incident
> et mainant j'y vois plus rien à l'écran! - c' malin!


splatch l'écran ?


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> splatch l'écran ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas ce qu'a dit SUPERGOUROU ,c'est pourtant lui le maitre sur ce coup là,
> il faudrait quand même que surveille mieux le responsable,on ne peut publier
> n'importe quoi,cela nuis au bon fonctionnement du jeu,le 17 aout minuit c'est un peu court
> ,certains ne seront pas prets ,les dispositions prises pour cette dates,seront
> ...


Mmmmmmhh


Le 17 c'est le début de la campagne


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmhh
> 
> 
> Le 17 c'est le début de la campagne



je pouffe


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

Ne pouffe pas trop, on a un standing &#224; maintenir au gouvernement


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne pouffe pas trop, on a un standing à maintenir au gouvernement


t'as raison faudrait mieux se gausser


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

Ça s'appelle un non lieu?


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle un non lieu?


ouais mais c'est ni le premier ni le dernier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ne pouffe pas trop, on a un standing à maintenir au gouvernement



mmmm 

QUI N'A PAS EUT SA FESSÉE ?????


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mmmm
> 
> QUI N'A PAS EUT SA FESSÉE ?????


UNE PHOTO !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> UNE PHOTO !!



Attends donc un moment que je puisse te bouler


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> QUI N'A PAS EUT SA FESSÉE ?????


Voilà ça ça suit le protocol


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Attends donc un moment que je puisse te bouler


si tu me prends par les sentiments :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ça ça suit le protocol



qui a parlé de proctologue ? 

ça me donne une autre idée :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

pour cette id&#233;e je te suis

et samoussa peut me dire merci


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour cette idée je te suis
> 
> et samoussa peut me dire merci


on se sent tout de suite mieux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour cette id&#233;e je te suis
> 
> et samoussa peut me dire merci


Pas encore, mais tu verrais la gueule de mon tableau de bord 

Edit : j'avais pas vu le message de samoussa, mais attend &#231;a va &#234;tre dr&#244;le


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Bon ce sera pour demain Samoussa, mais tu perds rien pour attendre !

Chers Maître, je crois bien que les derniers posteurs de ce thread ont tous eut leurs fessées


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
> 
> Bon ce sera pour demain Samoussa, mais tu perds rien pour attendre !
> 
> Chers Maître, je crois bien que les derniers posteurs de ce thread ont tous eut leurs fessées


heu SM est deja passé par là t'es gentille :love:


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

Dites! Vous croyez controler longtemps le peuple comme ça?:mouais: 
Le minimum ça serait de faire des promesses ... 
Même pas l'occase de faire la révolution.  
C'est même pire:Vous nous réduisez à des anarchistes de pacotille


----------



## mamyblue (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
> 
> Bon ce sera pour demain Samoussa, mais tu perds rien pour attendre !
> 
> Chers Maître, je crois bien que les derniers posteurs de ce thread ont tous eut leurs fessées


Et ben dis ça pour une fessée...c'est une sacrée fessée  Merci odré je suis pas prête de l'oublié celle là


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Dites! Vous croyez controler longtemps le peuple comme ça?:mouais:
> Le minimum ça serait de faire des promesses ...
> Même pas l'occase de faire la révolution.
> C'est même pire:Vous nous réduisez à des anarchistes de pacotille


"ttention aux coups de boules...chuuut, ils t'ecoutent...ils sont partouts, surtout l'helvète moustachu, lui c'est le pire...:affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Dites! Vous croyez controler longtemps le peuple comme ça?:mouais:
> Le minimum ça serait de faire des promesses ...
> Même pas l'occase de faire la révolution.
> C'est même pire:Vous nous réduisez à des anarchistes de pacotille


des promesses ?

---> MP


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> "ttention aux coups de boules...chuuut, ils t'ecoutent...ils sont partouts, surtout l'helvète moustachu, lui c'est le pire...:affraid:



J'ai vu ... après,  odré c'est bien occupé de l'affaire


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
> 
> Bon ce sera pour demain Samoussa, mais tu perds rien pour attendre !
> 
> Chers Maître, je crois bien que les derniers posteurs de ce thread ont tous eut leurs fessées



Tu veux que te te reprennes la liste de ta part? j'en ai en rabel ce soir ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que te te reprennes la liste de ta part? j'en ai en rabel ce soir ...


Tu es devenue adepte de la fess&#233;e, je n'en attendais pas moins de toi :love:

Edit : je commence &#224; avoir des retours


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tu es devenue adepte de la fessée, je n'en attendais pas moins de toi :love:
> 
> Edit : je commence à avoir des retours



Dites donc , jeune fille  : adepte ne veux pas dire .... heu .. rien ...  

T'as le retours de quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc , jeune fille  : adepte ne veux pas dire .... heu .. rien ...
> 
> T'as le retours de quoi?



J'ai eut une fessée pas Lalouna :love::love:


----------



## katelijn (7 Août 2006)

Ben, c'est pas grave alors ... 
Le décense m'interdit de te poser d'autres questions!


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eut une fessée pas Lalouna :love::love:


Purée c'est un véritable claque ici  
SM a transformé le château en boxon 
Honte à lui, couvrons le d'opprobre de la tête à la moustache


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mmmm
> 
> QUI N'A PAS EUT SA FESSÉE ?????


Hé! j'ai rien demandé!


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> H&#233;! j'ai rien demand&#233;!


 Cachotier !


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2006)

ainsi , nous nous apercevons de quelques defections au coeur du gouvernement ;
certains preferant parler de fessées et autres gateries,en place et lieux
de vrais promesses electorales,le temps passe,et les principaux protagonistes 
se dispersent dans des propos incompatibles avec la dignitée qui doit s'imposer
aux elus,nul doute que cela jouera dans les urnes.......... 
... 
AIE !!! oulala ! aiie aie aie ! ouille ,aie aille 
,pouquoi me taper dans les . ? urnes ! ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> certains preferant parler de fessées et autres gateries


Ben ça ça dépend surtout de la qualité de la fessée


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Août 2006)

c'est surtout la qualit&#233; du support...

Maintenant le battoir a ausi son importance...

bref, c'est un vrai boulot...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2006)

Merci mon bon Chambellan de maintenir le d&#233;bat &#224; niveau


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Août 2006)

Devant tant de beaut&#233; et de savoir, je ne peux que m'incliner, et mon Quad vieillissant en a attrap&#233; un bug tellement nous &#233;tions &#233;mus...

merci maitre.


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Août 2006)

sinon,dans le grand fond documentaire de la biblioth&#232;que du chateau, j'ai trouv&#233; un ouvrage au combien &#233;difiant, &#233;crit par notre bon maitre (sous un de ses nombreux pseudonymes), que je vous recommande chaudement...



&#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Comment je m'offusque : elle était pas belle ma fessée ?


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Comment je m'offusque : elle était pas belle ma fessée ?



C'est bien ce que je dis : ce château est un claque ... 

Tibo, N°6, Tirhum !!! revenez mettre de l'ordre dans ce boxon !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Août 2006)

Tu devrais t'&#233;quiper.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mmmm
> 
> QUI N'A PAS EUT SA FESSÉE ?????



En combien de pixels? ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En combien de pixels? ...


 
T'impatiente pas comme ça tu l'auras ce soir ....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De retour dans le monde moderne !
> :love:
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'il vaille la peine de lire les pages qui furent remplies entre ma déconnexion programmée et ma reconnexion au p'tit bonheur à l'ombre du vieux puits : je crois comprendre que SM est fidèle au poste :king: , et qu'au château l'ambiance est toujours à l'hors-propos de préférence polisson.
> ...


 
Je vois que la migration s'est bien passée...

mais gare à tes fesses quand même :love:


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que la migration s'est bien passée...
> 
> mais gare à tes fesses quand même :love:



c'est un peu ton truc en ce moment ça, nan ?


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Onze jours pour faire cinq kilomètres, c'est de la belle migration bien ciselée à l'ancienne dans le respect de la tradition du savoir-faire artisanal, ça...
> :mouais:



Tu as vu les petites gravures sur le fil de cuivre ?
Et le mobile en laiton dans ta Live-Box ?
Ils sont tous un peu artiste chez Wanamoo


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, N°6, Tirhum !!! revenez mettre de l'ordre dans ce boxon !!



Laisse-les prier pour une bassine de glaçons d'abord


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Onze jours pour faire cinq kilom&#232;tres, c'est de la belle migration bien cisel&#233;e &#224; l'ancienne dans le respect de la tradition du savoir-faire artisanal, &#231;a...
> :mouais:


M'en parles pas, sans bouger de chez moi, j'ai reussi &#224; avoir 2 jours de coupure/transition internet, et une freebox qui marche (magic :love: ), mais impossible &#224; configurer car l'installation ne serait pas faite.


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-les prier pour une bassine de gla&#231;ons d'abord


 Effectivement, et pas pour y tremper les pieds !!




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> M'en parles pas, sans bouger de chez moi, j'ai reussi &#224; avoir 2 jours de coupure/transition internet, et une freebox qui marche (magic :love: ), mais impossible &#224; configurer car l'installation ne serait pas faite.



Ah &#231;a la FreeBox, c'est pas de l'artisanal ... c'est de la high tech ! c'est fabriqu&#233; &#224; la cha&#238;ne en apesanteur en atmosph&#232;re confin&#233;e sur la station Mir 
Mais quand faut la raccorder au morceau de tuyau en cuivre ....


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Août 2006)

ne parle pas comme &#231;a de ma maison...!!!


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ne parle pas comme ça de ma maison...!!!



Ah ! c'est vrai ! en fait ça expliquerait pas mal de choses ...
Notamment ton long silence .... 

Tu n'as pas trouvé de ficelle suffisemmment longue pour relier ton pot à yaourt à celui de SM ? 

Purée, je vous dis pas le Chambellan qu'on a chopé là ... limite autiste vu la distance ...


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2006)

une petite chanson peu etre !  
-

_c'etait au coin du boul'vard_
_je 'l'ai rencontré par hasard_
_elle me dit vient mon loulou_
_et j'espere que t'a de sous_
_je peus t'faire un tas d'gat'ries_
_tu oublieras tes soucis_
_j'connais la brouette chinoise_
_et la flute bavaroise_
_la bete a deux dos d'drancy_
_mais c'est bien plus cher aussi_
_si t'est du genre seizieme_
_sur met seins tu met d'la creme_
_et tu léche trés longtemps_
_si tu trouve ça marrant_
_si tu aime sophistiqué_
_je sais alors controler_
_si t'a le ticket macgé_
_tu n'auras qu'une fessée_


----------



## samoussa (8 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> une petite chanson peu etre !
> -
> 
> _c'etait au coin du boul'vard_
> ...



c'est nicoletta ça? :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! c'est vrai ! en fait ça expliquerait pas mal de choses ...
> Notamment ton long silence ....
> 
> Tu n'as pas trouvé de ficelle suffisemmment longue pour relier ton pot à yaourt à celui de SM ?
> ...



Toi tu cherches le ban...
Et méfies toi parce que le ban du chateau, c'est pas de la roulette de samsonite... En gros tu pourrais te retrouver dans un cul de basse-fosse, dont la putridité n'aurait rien a envier au panier de linge sale de jackie Sardou... et les perspectives de retour vers la respectabilité à l'instar d'un trajet à côté de Sasha Distell sur une route sinueuse...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2006)

Laisse-le il sait plus comment retourner sa veste


----------



## silvio (8 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Laisse-le il sait plus comment retourner sa veste



Nicoletta, Jackie Sardou, Sacha Distel ...   

Ah ça y a pas à dire, on voit tout de suite les références du Château ...
Le stade de la décadence est dépassé et de loin ... vous n'en êtes même plus à manger des pâtés de sabot de sanglier à la groseille ... :mouais: :mouais: 

Non MÔssieur, je ne retourne pas ma veste : toujours dans l'Opposition où au moins l'on a bon goût puisqu'on écoute Dalida


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2006)

Mon petit Silvio, reviens par là.

Tu n'as finis le ménage, Ed t'as pourtant donné des outils ... :mouais:
Je suis passée vers les cuisines, il faudrait récurer un peu, faire les courses (plus d'anchois, plus de citron et surtout plus de rhum, tu le mets dans la cachette que je t'ai montré l'autre jour), il faudrait penser aux innombrables patés pour chats dans l'aîle de Tibo, Roberto est rentré tu n'as même pas pensé à tondre la pelouse, l'aîle de Rezba doit être pleine de toiles d'araignée, il faudrait aussi filtrer l'eau de la piscine (supergourou m'a dit qu'on ne voyait même plus les bikinies des newbies et Quenn Lucia peut revenir d'un moment à l'autre), il faudrait aussi repeindre la scène d'aricosec tu te rends pas compte, il va pas quand même nous lire ces poèmes dans une salle de spectacle toute délavée, changer l'eau du poisson, et s'il te restent du temps on a besoin d'un cobaye au Labo ...

Ha oui j'ai oublié de vous dire, chers co-gouverneur, que j'ai engagé silvio au noir (puisque c'était le seul à se galvaniser) pour quelques tâches ménagères entre autres, en fait il est aussi à votre disposition. De toute façon son seul salaire, qu'il a lui même demandé, c'est des fessées .... 

Votre dévouée executrice


----------



## silvio (9 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mon petit Silvio, reviens par là.
> 
> Tu n'as finis le ménage, Ed t'as pourtant donné des outils ... :mouais:
> Je suis passée vers les cuisines, il faudrait récurer un peu, faire les courses (plus d'anchois, plus de citron et surtout plus de rhum, tu le mets dans la cachette que je t'ai montré l'autre jour), il faudrait penser aux innombrables patés pour chats dans l'aîle de Tibo, Roberto est rentré tu n'as même pas pensé à tondre la pelouse, l'aîle de Rezba doit être pleine de toiles d'araignée, il faudrait aussi filtrer l'eau de la piscine (supergourou m'a dit qu'on ne voyait même plus les bikinies des newbies et Quenn Lucia peut revenir d'un moment à l'autre), il faudrait aussi repeindre la scène d'aricosec tu te rends pas compte, il va pas quand même nous lire ces poèmes dans une salle de spectacle toute délavée, changer l'eau du poisson, et s'il te restent du temps on a besoin d'un cobaye au Labo ...
> ...


Je fais aussi des petits travaux de couture ... 
Et vos chaussures, vous les laissez dans le couloir, je les ramasserai en rentrant de la mine 

Pour les fessées, je préfère une application manuelle si c'est possible, pas comme la nuit dernière : là je peux plus m'assoir ... :love::love:


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2006)

puique vous en redemandez !   

c'est un nuage sur le chateau
silvio se fache avec l'anguille
et notre maitre n'a pas le pot
son election part en guenille

bien sur odr&#233; se moque de tout
elle prend mon maitre pour une bille
en bref tout le monde s'en fout
certains ont meme les yeux qui brillent

ils sont adeptes des fess&#233;es
cul nu et meme verge au vent
ceux que leur a promis odr&#233;
ya meme charles qui attend 
(h&#233; ! h&#233; !) 
-


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2006)

Mais je suis une bille !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Nicoletta, Jackie Sardou, Sacha Distel ...
> 
> Ah ça y a pas à dire, on voit tout de suite les références du Château ...



Ah, c'est sûr que c'est pas très Rock'n'Roll, ce boui-boui...


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2006)

je suis s&#251;r que tu peux rem&#233;dier &#224; cela......


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis une bille !


 
Et moi je suis une gourde


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis une gourde





j'ai soif...  :rose: :love:


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2006)

tant va la gourde au charbon,qu'elle se noircit !    
......................................
..................................
.........................................
heu !...
oh !   a rien,..c'est pour faire avancer le smilili.mi.leblick !


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est sûr que c'est pas très Rock'n'Roll, ce boui-boui...


alors je propose chuck berry, gene vincent, The clash pour tout le monde.
Allez tous en coeur : 
_Go Go
Go Johnny Go
Go Go
Johnny B. Goode_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tant va la gourde au charbon,qu'elle se noircit !
> ......................................
> ..................................
> .........................................
> ...


 
Attends on est en ao&#251;t faut pas trop en demander  
D'ailleurs je pars bient&#244;t faire un stage en corse ... vous resterez tranquilles hein ?
ps webo : tu veux une fess&#233;e aussi ? &#231;a peut s'arranger.


----------



## silvio (9 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> alors je propose chuck berry, gene vincent, The clash pour tout le monde.
> Allez tous en coeur :
> _Go Go
> Go Johnny Go
> ...



sur le principe je suis d'accord ...
à condition que l'on y ajoute :
The Who
The Stooges
Led Zeppelin
Jimi Hendrix
The Fall
Buzzcocks
The Cramps
The Doors
Joy Division
The Ramones
PJ Harvey
Wire
Jane's Addiction
Stone Roses
The Pixies
Jesus & Mary Chain
Beck
...
et 1 ou 2 dizaines supplémentaires ....


----------



## Craquounette (9 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je pars bientôt faire un stage en corse ... vous resterez tranquilles hein ?



Tu vas faire un stage "Pratique de la fessée en 20 leçons" avec Patochman ?


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas faire un stage "Pratique de la fessée en 20 leçons" avec Patochman ?


-d'accord craquounette  
est ce que tu briguerais la place d'odré  
-
alors c'est d'accord,  pour les fessées,je suis premier recruteur
il faut passer par moi pour etre admis chrz GOUROUPREMIER
je verifie la qualité du premier test, si tout se passe bien je transmet un avis favorable
il vaut toujours mieux se faire tester par ceux qui ont l'experience  
et sur l'air bien connu de "si tu vas a rio"
-
si tu veus bien m'fesser
tu n'auras pas a l'regretter
tu seras pistonné
et tu remplaceras odré
:love:


----------



## Craquounette (9 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu briguerais la place d'odré



Loin de moi cette idée! D'ailleur je ne briguerai aucune place ici, sauf peut-être celui de la spectatrice qui ramène sa fraise de temps en temps  Le poste d'odré est un poste pour lequel un dévouement "corps et âme" est demandé! Avec odré, on sent vraiment qu'elle est faite pour ça, elle aime ça les basses oeuvres, elle l'a dans la peau ce poste!!!

Odré Odré Odré Odré Odré​


Edit : si on fesse un aricosec, se transformerait-il en pois sauteur ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée! D'ailleur je ne briguerai aucune place ici, sauf peut-être celui de la spectatrice qui ramène sa fraise de temps en temps  Le poste d'odré est un poste pour lequel un dévouement "corps et âme" est demandé! Avec odré, on sent vraiment qu'elle est faite pour ça, elle aime ça les basses oeuvres, elle l'a dans la peau ce poste!!!
> 
> Odré Odré Odré Odré Odré​
> 
> ...


 
Ouis t'as raison ma biche (je poste bourré) j'aime ce poste et ne le file à personne, SM se chargera surement des fessées lui même ...

putain de pc de merde qui ne balance même ps les smileys


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas faire un stage "Pratique de la fessée en 20 leçons" avec Patochman ?


 
On verra j'y vais je verrais  

Tu sais la corse c'est un département d'outre mer comme les autres en fait


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> putain de pc de merde qui ne balance même ps les smileys


j'te sens aigri sur ce soup là


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'te sens aigri sur ce soup là


 
Rigoles j'suis chez un pote qui vient à peine d'allumer le barbecue, je suis sur les dents


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Rigoles j'suis chez un pote qui vient à peine d'allumer le barbecue, je suis sur les dents


tu pourras toujours y jeter le pc (si ça se trouve cette saloperie crame même pas)


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> tu pourras toujours y jeter le pc (si &#231;a se trouve cette saloperie crame m&#234;me pas)


&#231;a crame mais &#231;a sent pas bon  ....
j'ai eu l'id&#233;e de rajouter comme le fromage corse, mais je sais pas si c'est une bonne id&#233;e ... 
d'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je suis au moins &#224; 2 gr (casa * x, Viognier Colline de Bourdic - ils ont des vins bien dans le Gard - , un Bourgogne Aligot&#233; de la Maison Bouchard et un petit Fitou, cuv&#233;e Exception) donc pardonn&#233;, hein Patoch ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

Tu rotiras en enfer ouais, d&#232;s que la bonbonne de gaz sera livr&#233;e.


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> *si on fesse un aricosec, se transformerait-il en pois sauteur* ? :mouais:


-
*chiche !   *


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu rotiras en enfer ouais, dès que la bonbonne de gaz sera livrée.



A feu doux ?
Je ne me souviens pas de cuisines dans ce château ?
Une nouvelle idée de programme ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> A feu doux ?
> Je ne me souviens pas de cuisines dans ce château ?
> Une nouvelle idée de programme ?


 
Et ben si t'étais un peu futé tu te serais renseigné avant ...
Oui on a des cuisines et même un architecte : Vendez Roberto.

Et essaie donc de fourrer une autruche tu vas être surpris :mouais: 

Sinon t'as finis de récurer les chiottes ?


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Et ben si t'étais un peu futé tu te serais renseigné avant ...
> Oui on a des cuisines et même un architecte : Vendez Roberto.



oui, oui ... j'ai rouvert le PDF : 'ffectivement y a de quoi ...
:rose::rose:



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Et essaie donc de fourrer une autruche tu vas être surpris :mouais:


Ah .... tu es passée sur l'autre fil ...
Tu sais, moi je dis ça, je dis rien ....
C'est histoire de causer .. 
Tu me retires des points ?
:rateau:



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Sinon t'as finis de récurer les chiottes ?


En tant que membre permanent de l'Opposition, je campe à l'extérieur du Château en attendant que Maîtresse m'appelle à de nobles tâches lorsqu'elle aura remporté les élections, ce qui ne saurait tarder ...
J'avais bien demandé une petite île dans les Douves, mais Monsieur l'Architecte n'a pas donné suite ...

Donc pour tous tes petits travaux domestiques, tu demandes à l'autre attardé du classement, qui lui si je me souviens bien, ne répugne pas à habiter le château ...

Ed, pardonne-moi
:love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

Si ll'opposition gagne c'est plus l'opposition


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si ll'opposition gagne c'est plus l'opposition



c'est exact, et il faudra trouver un nouveau titulaire pour réaliser les menus travaux domestiques inhérents à une importante cour (Maîtresse a beaucoup de supporters)

tu fais quoi de 21h00 à 4h00 tous les jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> c'est exact, et il faudra trouver un nouveau titulaire pour réaliser les menus travaux domestiques inhérents à une importante cour (Maîtresse a beaucoup de supporters)
> 
> tu fais quoi de 21h00 à 4h00 tous les jours ?


 
Tibo (maîtresse je suppose) elle habite au château


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Tibo (ma&#238;tresse je suppose) elle habite au ch&#226;teau


Maitresse    &#8230; tr&#232;s&#8230; cuir cette opposition.
vu que la majorit&#233; est SM&#8230;


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Tibo (ma&#238;tresse je suppose) elle habite au ch&#226;teau


 parce qu'elle participe &#224; l'appareil l&#233;gislatif ...
nous, les bougres, on est dehors ....
:casse::casse:

arg toaster :


			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> Maitresse    &#8230; tr&#232;s&#8230; cuir cette opposition.
> vu que la majorit&#233; est SM&#8230;



on a le droit &#224; nos petites perversions nous aussi, nan ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

J'offre 3 points &#224; grug pour son jeu de mot digne d'arico !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

bref nous promets un beau bordel cette elections


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> En tant que membre permanent de l'Opposition, je campe &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur du Ch&#226;teau en attendant que Ma&#238;tresse m'appelle &#224; de nobles t&#226;ches lorsqu'elle aura remport&#233; les &#233;lections, ce qui ne saurait tarder ...



Par voie de cons&#233;quence, tu n'as pas &#224; r&#233;curer tout ce que te demande la Majorit&#233;  Cela dit, si dans dans l'aile ou la cuisse des membres de l'Opposition, voire ailleurs, il n'y a absolument rien &#224; r&#233;curer (je vous ai vu venir), chacun r&#233;curant son domaine privatif, tu peux toujours proposer tes services comme prof de fitness ou fesseur adjoint de la fesseuse en chef 




			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> Maitresse    &#8230; tr&#232;s&#8230; cuir cette opposition.
> vu que la majorit&#233; est SM&#8230;



N'essaye pas de te noyer en conjectures ou d&#233;ductions branlantes et opacifiantes sinon tu vas finir dans le formol


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Par voie de conséquence, tu n'as pas à récurer tout ce que te demande la Majorité  Cela dit, si dans dans l'aile ou la cuisse des membres de l'Opposition, voire ailleurs, il n'y a absolument rien à récurer (je vous ai vu venir), chacun récurant son domaine privatif, tu peux toujours proposer tes services comme prof de fitness ou fesseur adjoint de la fesseuse en chef



Je crains qu'elle n'ait un bec contre moi depuis une sombre histoire de dinde ...

D'un autre côté prof de fitness, ça donne à réléchir ...
:affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Août 2006)

bon, je vous le dit de suite, j'ai rien compris &#224;  ce "jeu" (j'ai pas lu le mode d'emploi non plus !), et d'ailleurs j'ai rien lu non plus des 4352 pages de ce fil... 

Par contre l&#224;, je m'emmerde royalement, et puis je vois que &#231;a parle de SM, de cuir, de maitresse... donc finalement ce fil est peut &#234;tre "interressant"... 

Bon qui m'explique en 3 mots ?


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous le dit de suite, j'ai rien compris &#224;  ce "jeu" (j'ai pas lu le mode d'emploi non plus !), et d'ailleurs j'ai rien lu non plus des 4352 pages de ce fil...
> 
> Par contre l&#224;, je m'emmerde royalement, et puis je vois que &#231;a parle de SM, de cuir, de maitresse... donc finalement ce fil est peut &#234;tre "interressant"...
> 
> Bon qui m'explique en 3 mots ?


c'est tr&#232;s simple : 
d'un c&#244;t&#233;, il y a nous les gentils, plus ou moins rassembl&#233;s malgr&#233; quelques trahisons autour de Tibo
:love::love:

de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;, il y les m&#233;chants qui font t&#226;che autour de SM et de Grug et qui nous ont spoli&#233; le tr&#244;ne

mais on va leur faire rendre gorge


Voil&#224; faut voter Tibo quand on te le demandera et c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vous le dit de suite, j'ai rien compris à ce "jeu" (j'ai pas lu le mode d'emploi non plus !), et d'ailleurs j'ai rien lu non plus des 4352 pages de ce fil...
> 
> Par contre là, je m'emmerde royalement, et puis je vois que ça parle de SM, de cuir, de maitresse... donc finalement ce fil est peut être "interressant"...
> 
> Bon qui m'explique en 3 mots ?


 
plus facile clique sur "da rulez" dans la signature de SM ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'offre 3 points à grug pour son jeu de mot digne d'arico !


Je t'assure qu'il peut faire pire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> c'est tr&#232;s simple :
> d'un c&#244;t&#233;, il y a nous les gentils, plus ou moins rassembl&#233;s malgr&#233; quelques trahisons autour de Tibo
> :love::love:
> 
> ...



CCM, ne te laisse pas influencer par ce nioube. C'est bien &#233;videmment du c&#244;t&#233; poisson et moustache qu'il faut voter...


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> CCM, ne te laisse pas influencer par ce niouble. C'est bien &#233;videmment du c&#244;t&#233; poisson et moustache qu'il faut voter...


Poisson-Chat ?

et on &#233;crit N-I-O-U-B-E !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> plus facile clique sur "da rulez" dans la signature de SM ...


Elle est pas a jour avec la dernière mais j'ai la flemme de changer là


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas a jour avec la dernière mais j'ai la flemme de changer là


dans ma signature, les regles, ou en premi&#232;re page de ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas a jour avec la dernière mais j'ai la flemme de changer là


 
ben si on avait un petit rappel en bonne est dûe forme nan ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dans ma signature, les regles, ou en première page de ce fil


j'y ai ajouté qql chose depuis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> c'est très simple :
> d'un côté, il y a nous les gentils, plus ou moins rassemblés malgré quelques trahisons autour de Tibo
> :love::love:
> 
> ...



Ha ok, c'est super simple en fait donc... j'adore faire tâche...  je suis donc un "méchant"... :rateau:  

PS : vous n'esperez quand même pas que je vais lire le "mode d'emploi" !!!


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha ok, c'est super simple en fait donc... j'adore faire t&#226;che...  je suis donc un "m&#233;chant"... :rateau:


 Ah mais l&#224; tu fais pas t&#226;che ... Au contraire
Tu te rallies &#224; la nomenklatura en place c'est tout ... :hein:
Il ne peut pas y avoir de d&#233;marche plus conventionnelle ... 
Bient&#244;t tu seras invit&#233; &#224; la garden party ... 

Nan si tu veux faire t&#226;che, si tu veux un v&#233;ritable challenge, si t'es un rebelle, viens du c&#244;t&#233; de l'Opposition
Pis on pourra te donner un casque noir qui te couvrira la t&#234;te et tu feras du bruit lorsque tu respires


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

_*CA VA LES NASES ?!.........*_    :love:


----------



## mado (10 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*CA VA LES NASES ?!.........*_    :love:



Y'a un courant d'opposition corse ?


----------



## silvio (10 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _*CA VA LES NASES ?!.........*_    :love:


tiens tu vois : voil&#224; du rebelle av&#233; un casque ...


Mince toast&#233; : ... corse


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je t'assure qu'il peut faire pire.


boude ton plaisir va


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

absent pendant 4 jours......... et ben c'est rassurant, je vois qu'il ne se passe toujours... rien !!.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> boude ton plaisir va




:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> boude ton plaisir va


Euh... Comment dire ? _Si vis pacem para bellum_ ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> absent pendant 4 jours......... et ben c'est rassurant, je vois qu'il ne se passe toujours... rien !!.....



Si, si... De toutes petites choses... Mais alors, vraiment toutes petites


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si, si... De toutes petites choses... Mais alors, vraiment *toutes petites*


... grains de semoule ?!..... ou "fayots" ?!...... 

  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2006)

Peanuts...


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2006)

faut k'&#231;a change !!


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2006)

excuse moi grand GOUROUTUM  
j'ai relu les conventions de meugeve, du jeu qu'il est question  
j'ai fait marcher mon intelligence comme dit JOLIVET  
et je n'ai toujours rien compris !
:rose: 
-
donc je propose un nouveau  poste pour l'avenir, :mouais: 
-
menbre permanent  délégué au sabotage  
a vie :love:


----------



## teo (10 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'qui me plait, entre autres, dans les films du Doc qui bouge avec du son, c'est la persistance séculaire qu'il a à se composer un arrière-plan de boites de matériel Apple© vides_ (sans doute)_, et cette propension immuable m'apparait d'autant plus criemment que je n'ai qu'un but depuis dix jours : supprimer sans pitié le moindre emballage cartonné de mon espace de vie !...
> :hein:
> :love:



oué, sans carton griffé Apple il crée pas pareil. On a vu ça récemment 



_...mmmHHmmpfr... ...mmmHHmmpfr... 

pfiou..._ pitin j'ai du mal à me retenir  j'ai les yeux tout mouillés  :love:


----------



## aricosec (11 Août 2006)

aujourdh'ui , tout va bien  
-
*R.A.S   *


----------



## silvio (11 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> aujourdh'ui , tout va bien
> -
> *R.A.S   *



Quoi ? tu n'as pas voté ??? tu as jusqu'à midi !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

*R*ien *&#192;* *S*ecouer!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2006)

Probl&#232;me erectil du figatellu patoch' ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Problème erectil du figatellu patoch' ?



Gaffe à ce que je ne débarque pas chez Vinc' tu sais quand


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2006)

Mmmmmhhhh il m'avait pourtant parl&#233; d'un we entre mecs


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> aujourdh'ui , tout va bien
> -
> *R.A.S *


 
Ben on attends pas les extras terrestres ? 
Merde j'avais préparer un cocktail....

bon ben faut finir


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

ça doit voter vraiment ou pas ? Je sais même pas qui est grand maitre sur ce coup-là :rateau: 
On peut pas non plus tout lire 
Bon c'est pas grave  Je me rattraperai aux _prochaines votations_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

SM est le maitre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Ben le maître du moment c'est supermoquette : c'est lui que tu dois vénérer.
Le chambellan c'est l'an(g)uille : c'est à lui que tu dois envoyer un MP pour voter.
L'executrice des basses besognes c'est moi : c'est elle dont tu dois cirer les chaussures.

Sinon à titre honorifique et non des moindres : arico est le ministres des souentendus textuelles.

Y'a une histoire de points, pour gagner faut en avoir beaucoup.

En ce moment nous sommes entre deux campagnes électorales pour cause de vacances .... donc la campagne prochaine va commencer le 17 août et les potentiels candidats pourront se déclarer avec leurs programmes. Cloture le 31 juillet.

Je laisse les autres finir ....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> SM est le maitre.


Merci mon bon Ed, c'est pourquoi je te donne un point


----------



## takamaka (11 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> SM est le maitre.


De quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a doit voter vraiment ou pas ? Je sais m&#234;me pas qui est grand maitre sur ce coup-l&#224; :rateau:
> On peut pas non plus tout lire
> Bon c'est pas grave  Je me rattraperai aux _prochaines votations_


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3904541&postcount=3385


la campagne ouvre le 17 et se termine le 31 &#224; minuit tapante.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon bon Ed, c'est pourquoi je te donne un point



Arfff, l'&#212;t' va plus se sentir...


SM est le ma&#238;tre du chateau et aussi... ma&#238;tre SM.


----------



## takamaka (11 Août 2006)

J'aimerais bien &#234;tre terroriste&#8230;  et contribuer &#224; la victoire sanglante d'un &#233;lu&#8230;


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2006)

y'a pas de terroriste, le pr&#233;c&#233;dent chambellan ne voulant pas cr&#233;er de pr&#233;c&#233;dent 

et pour etre terroriste il faut arriver dernier, avec au oins un vote, et qu'il n'y ait pas d'exeaquo


----------



## takamaka (11 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas de terroriste, le précédent chambellan ne voulant pas créer de précédent


Faut virer le Chambellan.  


			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> et pour etre terroriste il faut arriver dernier, avec au oins un vote, et qu'il n'y ait pas d'exeaquo


C'est un challenge à la hauteur de mon talent. Qu'il en soit ainsi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

On s'y est d&#233;j&#224; un peu essay&#233; takamaka  
Mais pour &#231;a faut lire les 4567 et quelques posts !!!

Bon c'est bien tu m'as cir&#233; les pompes, je ne t'enl&#232;verais pas de points enfin pour l'instant.


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? tu n'as pas vot&#233; ??? tu as jusqu'&#224; midi !!!!



Ouf. Ce n'&#233;tait donc que plaisanterie 

Oui, SM est le ma&#238;tre. J'ai eu m&#234;me l'insigne honneur de le _toucher_ juste apr&#232;s sa nomination. J'&#233;tais pas peu fier. J'ai une photo dans les minutes qui suivirent mais je sais qu'il est discret et n'aime pas apparaitre sans ses lunettes de soleil, donc je ne publierai pas cette charmante image prise dans l'ascenseur du Donjon 
4 heures charmantes, que je raconterai _ad nauseam_ &#224; ma nombreuse descendance quand je serai vieux et s&#233;nile 


Odr&#233;: heureusement que Vous &#234;tes l&#224; pour relever le niveau, avec tout ces floodeurs et arnaqueurs on aime &#224; y voir un peu clair. Merci pour la r&#233;ponse claire et sans &#233;quivoque :love:  
_(&#231;a va comme &#231;a ou faut &#234;tre encore plus mielleux dans le l&#233;chage de bottes ? )_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 4 heures charmantes, que je raconterai _ad nauseam_ à ma nombreuse descendance quand je serai vieux et sénile


Tu veux dire comme quand Amok raconte la nuit où j'ai inauguré son sanibroyeur ?  :love:


----------



## silvio (11 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon bon Ed, c'est pourquoi je te donne un point


Yeah !
Quand je vous le dis qu'il ne m&#233;rite pas son titre de tra&#238;tre !

Quel flagorneur !!




			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Arfff, l'&#212;t' va plus se sentir...



Effectivement ... l'&#212;t' est content !!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2006)

Ouf j'ai donc r&#233;ussi &#224; masquer ma panique quand doc a sorti sa blague d'ascenceur


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Yeah !
> Quand je vous le dis qu'il ne mérite pas son titre de traître !
> 
> Quel flagorneur !!
> ...


Fais gaffe, il me reste un point à donner


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire comme quand Amok raconte la nuit où j'ai inauguré son sanibroyeur ?  :love:



Exactement  L'odeur en moins :rateau:


----------



## silvio (11 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf j'ai donc réussi à masquer ma panique quand doc a sorti sa blague d'ascenceur





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> donc je ne publierai pas cette charmante image prise dans l'ascenseur du Donjon
> 4 heures charmantes, que je raconterai _ad nauseam_ à ma nombreuse descendance quand je serai vieux et sénile



J'y venais : vous avez passé 4h dans l'ascenseur ?





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Odré: heureusement que Vous êtes là pour relever le niveau, avec tout ces floodeurs et arnaqueurs


Re-hum ???


----------



## takamaka (11 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est bien tu m'as cir&#233; les pompes, je ne t'enl&#232;verais pas de points enfin pour l'instant.


Merci, je vais pouvoir reprendre mon activit&#233; : distiller du rhum.

Ton humble serviteur&#8230;


----------



## teo (11 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> J'y venais : vous avez passé 4h dans l'ascenseur ?



le temps de monter au 5e étage et le temps d'en redescendre un peu plus tard 
Les 4 heures se sont passées sur sa terrasse privée je crois 



			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Re-hum ???



Je parlais pour moi  Faut pas se sentir visé comme ça


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

C'est un probl&#232;me d'ego. 


 teo


----------



## aricosec (11 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf j'ai donc réussi à masquer ma panique quand doc a sorti sa blague d'ascenceur


-
surtout que si tu prend l'ascenseur avecTEO,comme son avatar ressemble a STEEVY
de la télé,je me mefierai  c'est vrai ça, tu as vu comment il mielle (du verbe mieller,
offrir des paroles mieilleuses,  si ! si ! ça se dit  )
il mielle et ronronne vers ODRE et SILVIO  
-
il faudra le bouter hors du chateau
il ne doit etre deferend qu'envers toi mon bon MAITRE-------( ici ce smiley represente la léche :rateau:
grand bien te fasse, cher GOUROUTUM  
"


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> la campagne prochaine va commencer le 17 août . Cloture le 31 juillet.


si c'est pas de la dictature ça mon couillon


----------



## silvio (11 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est un problème d'ego.
> 
> 
> teo





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais pour moi  Faut pas se sentir visé comme ça



Ah mais je suis fier de raconter aneries et autre billevesées ...


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2006)

Cher supermosec

Cher aricoquette

Bravo !

Le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau est toujours

le grand SM qui a su r&#233;sister

aux m&#233;chantes attaques

de quelques va-nu-pieds

des moins que rien

qui jamais n'auront

les capacit&#233;s d'acc&#233;der

&#224; la moindre dignit&#233;

pas m&#234;me &#224; celle

de centima&#238;tre

ni de millima&#238;tre !


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2006)

encore un "_rimeur_" !!....


----------



## katelijn (11 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> surtout que si tu prend l'ascenseur avecTEO,comme son avatar ressemble a STEEVY
> de la t&#233;l&#233;,je me mefierai  c'est vrai &#231;a, tu as vu comment il mielle (du verbe mieller,
> offrir des paroles mieilleuses,  si ! si ! &#231;a se dit  )
> ...





			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Cher supermosec
> 
> Cher aricoquette
> 
> ...




&#199;a y &#233;st: ils vont nous chanter "Petite Fleur"


----------



## teo (12 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> surtout que si tu prend l'ascenseur avecTEO,comme son avatar ressemble a STEEVY
> de la télé,je me mefierai  c'est vrai ça, tu as vu comment il mielle (du verbe mieller,
> offrir des paroles mieilleuses,  si ! si ! ça se dit  )
> ...



Le Steevy ?  J'arrive pas à vraiment voir la ressemblance mais si tu le dis  


Bon, je vais tacher de mieller envers tout le monde à part égale (Mais que fait le CSA   ?)


----------



## aricosec (12 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le Steevy ?  J'arrive pas à vraiment voir la ressemblance mais si tu le dis
> Bon, je vais tacher de mieller envers tout le monde à part égale (Mais que fait le CSA   ?)


-
excuse moi, je n'avais pas mis mes lunettes   
sois rassuré le responsable du CSA vient d'arriver
LOUSTIC 1e


----------



## Nobody (12 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça y ést: ils vont nous chanter "Petite Fleur"



*Une petite fleur      

* *Je t'apporte maman
Une petite fleurs des champs.
C'est la surprise
Que j'ai promise
Une marguerite, toute petite.*
*Je t'apporte maman
Une petite fleur des champs.
C'est pas une rose
C'est pas grand chose,
Une marguerite toute petite.*
*Je t'apporte maman
Une petite fleur des champs.*
*
*
*Henri Dés. 
*



A ton service.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2006)

L&#224; c'est pas tellement des attaques de va-nu-pied que le maitre subit


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

Une armée de chaton qui miaulent 
Vous avez de la chance, j'ai pas le temps de commencer un génocide


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> *Une petite fleur
> 
> * *Je t'apporte maman
> Une petite fleurs des champs.
> ...


 On pourrait même danser dessus.


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait même danser dessus.


mamyblue sors de ce corp :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> encore un "_rimeur_" !!....



Ah... Connais-tu ces empalements massifs de troubadours calamiteux qui se pratiquaient jadis? ...  :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

dans des contr&#233;es pas si lointaines ?!....  :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

Oui... Du côté de vers là bas...


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

c'est vrai que &#231;a manque de... _piquant_... par ici !!..... 

nan ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

... Quoique les puristes du pal conseillent plut&#244;t d'arrondir le bout du pieux, afin qu'il &#233;carte simplement les organes au passage au lieu de les percer ou de les d&#233;chirer... &#199;a dure plus longtemps... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

exactement !!... certains français (_un sieur nommé barthélémy, par exemple..._) connaissaient cette méthode..... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

Votre go&#251;t du beau et votre &#233;rudition font  de vous un ami... S&#226;chez-le 

Je tiens pour ma part mes sources de cet ouvrage de r&#233;f&#233;rence, aujourd'hui &#233;puis&#233; et dont je poss&#232;de un exemplaire &#244; combien pr&#233;cieux...


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

j'en suis fort flatt&#233; cher ami.....  
mais il existe tant d'autres "_raffinements_" que nous pourrions remettre en "vogue".....  :love: :love:


nos a&#239;eux (_paix &#224; leur &#226;me_...) &#233;taient tr&#232;s inventifs......  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mais il existe tant d'autres "_raffinements_" que nous pourrions remettre en "vogue".....  :love: :love:



Conna&#238;ssez vous ce merveilleux engin que l'on appelait "taurreau de Phalaris"? ... Une pure merveille que je r&#234;ve de poss&#233;der, un jour... :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

je connais les repr&#233;sentations du "Taureau androc&#233;phale"... mais point le supplice du taureau de phalaris..... 
&#233;clairez donc ma lanterne cher ami !.... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

Voici donc une illustration extraite du merveilleux ouvrage rare dont je vous parlai plus haut... Elle est suffisamment explicite... :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

ce "taureau de Phalaris" n'est pas sans &#233;voquer le "_Moloch-Baal_" des carthaginois....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

Pas du tout... Il propose une lente cuisson à l'étouffée alors que ce dont vous parlez n'est qu'une vulgaire rôtissoire...


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

il est vrai que c'&#233;tait un peu plus... "_industriel_" !....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

Certes... Je reste attaché à des méthodes artisanales et au souci du travail bien fait et soigné... Je suis sûr que vous me comprenez, vu nos orientations professionnelles mutuelles...


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

Certes.... je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord ! 
bon...au vu des.... nase.. mous du bulbe... ongles.... incarn&#233;s qui tra&#238;nent par ici; il faudrait commencer par une petite manucure, pourquoi pas ?!...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait commencer par une petite manucure, pourquoi pas ?!...  :love:



Pourquoi pas ... avec un robot-mixer... :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

tout d&#233;pend du choix des _fouets_ (ou autres _malaxeurs_) du-dit robot.... :love:


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2006)

Tirhum et Patoch ont essayé de cuisiner
pendant la nuit passée, mais après
trois heures, ce matin ils sont cuits
et bien cuits.
Que le diable les emporte
au fond des oubliettes du château
et les transforme en délicieux
pâtés empoisonnés dont ils
se nourriront eux-mêmes
jusqu'à plus soif.


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

tiens ?! un cobaye...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum et Patoch ont essayé de cuisiner
> pendant la nuit passée, mais après
> trois heures, ce matin ils sont cuits
> et bien cuits.
> ...


C'est beau... On dirait Titus Andronicus. En plus réussi bien sûr.


----------



## mado (13 Août 2006)

Heureusement qu'il y a les conférences nocturnes :love:

C'est quoi le sujet à venir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le sujet à venir ?



Maîtriser le corse par le bicorne


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau... On dirait Titus Andronicus. En plus réussi bien sûr.


J'allais dire Homère mais je ne me rappèle plus l'épisode


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y a les conf&#233;rences nocturnes :love:
> 
> C'est quoi le sujet &#224; venir ?


:love::love:
on se t&#226;te........ 




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ma&#238;triser le corse par le bicorne


  hum.... ma&#238;triser le corse me para&#238;t un exercice (tr&#232;s) difficile(voire impossible), je me contenterai d'acheter de vendre les billets (_et de prendre les paris_) au cas ou un tel spectacle se programmerait.......   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire Homère mais je ne me rappèle plus l'épisode


Peut-être quand Jason s'enfuit avec Médée et qu'elle découpe son jeune frère en morceau ? Mais est-ce seulement dans Homère...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> :love::love:
> on se tâte........


Enfin un bon programme ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un bon programme ! :love:


je sais pas pourquoi.....
mais j'le savais !!  :rateau:  

 :love:


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Peut-&#234;tre quand Jason s'enfuit avec M&#233;d&#233;e et qu'elle d&#233;coupe son jeune fr&#232;re en morceau ? Mais est-ce seulement dans Hom&#232;re...


Non !

Hom&#232;re d'alors...

:mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire Homère mais je ne me rappèle plus l'épisode


les épisodes c'est dans starwars, dans Homère, c'est des chants


----------



## samoussa (13 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les épisodes c'est dans starwars, dans Homère, c'est des chants


jamais vu qu' homère simpson savait chanter :mouais:


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2006)

et pourtant&#8230;

et c'est vraiment un excellent album


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tiens ?! un cobaye...   :love:



Oui, et un beau... Je taille un pieu dans l'eucalyptus que j'ai sur le terrain... Ça sent meilleur... :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

:sleep: :sleep: 
grrmmppffff..... :mouais:
rien de mieux qu'un peu de "_travail manuel_" pour se r&#233;veiller de sa sieste!.......  :love:

candidat au d&#233;placement d'organes?!


----------



## mado (13 Août 2006)

Tiens, pourquoi pas. Toujours rêvé d'être un mec pendant quelques heures


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

'ttention, "on" travaille &#224; la mani&#232;re "_moyen&#226;geuse_" !! 

les anesth&#233;sies, le risque 0, tout &#231;a on ne conna&#238;t pas !...... 
scie de boucher, hachoir et tenailles sont nos instruments........


----------



## Nexka (13 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pourquoi pas. Toujours rêvé d'être un mec pendant quelques heures


 
Oui tient moi aussi  

Mais alors juste quelques heures :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pourquoi pas. Toujours rêvé d'être un mec pendant quelques heures


J'ai fait à peu près le même rêve. Sauf que moi je rêvais d'être un imbécile.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

pour aller aux toilettes ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait à peu près le même rêve. Sauf que moi je rêvais d'être un imbécile.


impressions ?!...... 


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> impressions ?!......


C'était vachement reposant. Mais devoir faire pipi assis, ça m'a pas plu.


----------



## mado (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait à peu près le même rêve. Sauf que moi je rêvais d'être un imbécile.



Je devrais faire comme toi. Avoir des rêves plus accessibles.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais faire comme toi. Avoir des rêves plus accessibles.


Ah ben ça, ça dépend du point de départ. Pour toi, c'est peut-être comme aller acheter une salade au marché, mais pour moi, c'est plutôt comme aller sur Mars en trottinette.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, c'est plutôt comme aller sur Mars en trottinette.


Oui, mais le plus dur après, c'est encore d'en revenir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le plus dur après, c'est encore d'en revenir.


Tais-toi et pédale.


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

pas de trottinette... et ne connais que ce Mars l&#224;........


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tais-toi et pédale.


   
 

Heu... sauf qu'il n'y a pas de pédales sur une trottinette...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Heu... sauf qu'il n'y a pas de pédales sur une trottinette...


Je n'ai pas dit que tu étais en trottinette. Je n'ai même pas dit que, dans ton cas, tu doives pousser jusqu'à Mars.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas dit que tu étais en trottinette. Je n'ai même pas dit que, dans ton cas, tu doives pousser jusqu'à Mars.


Oui, jusqu'à la Lune, ça devrait suffire.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, jusqu'à la Lune, ça devrait suffire.


Ce n'est pas la lune...


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la lune...


Et mon cul, c'est la Lune peut-être ?

Ah ben, quoique, si d'une certaine façon... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la lune...


 :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

Dites donc, c'est mon ch&#226;teau !


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

Oups ! Je m'&#233;clipse  (d'autant que je suis clandestin dans ce ch&#226;teau)...


----------



## mado (13 Août 2006)

hanté


----------



## katelijn (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est mon château !




tu déambules en tricycle?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

p'tain la lune de doc&#233;vil


----------



## loustic (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est mon ch&#226;teau !


Voici la v&#233;rit&#233; supr&#234;me
Enonc&#233;e par le ma&#238;tre m&#234;me
Le chef est le chef c'est SM

Des criminels sortis du pieu
Vont en hurlant &#224; qui mieux mieux
"Empalons le chef sur un pieu"

Le pr&#233;sident du CSA
Saura mater tous ces gros bras
Et l'ordre enfin r&#233;tablira

Na !

 :rateau:  

(CSA : Ch&#226;teau Supermoquette Avenir / Cotisation minimale 1 000 euros par mois)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

C'est pas dans un Monty Pythons qu'il y a un menestrel qui se prend un grand coup de masse d'arme dans la poire, &#224; force de gaver son monde?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> p'tain la lune de doc&#233;vil


P'tain, pour la derni&#232;re fois, c'est pas une bordel de nom de Moi de lune !
C'est N&#233;m&#233;sis. Entre autres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

Oui, oui, bien sûr...


----------



## fredintosh (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P'tain, pour la dernière fois, c'est pas une bordel de nom de Moi de lune !
> C'est Némésis. Entre autres.


Et ça, c'est Jésus Christ ?


----------



## samoussa (13 Août 2006)

le chateau de SM se barre en sucette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> le chateau de SM se barre en sucette



Un petit pas pour Samoussa, mais un grand pas pour l'humanit&#233;   

*PS : Au fait, j'ai chang&#233; d'&#233;cran, mon biquet... Par contre, es-tu pr&#234;t pour demain?*


----------



## Grug (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est mon ch&#226;teau !


probl&#232;mes de tuyauteries ?


----------



## Nobody (13 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P'tain, pour la dernière fois, c'est pas une bordel de nom de Moi de lune !
> C'est Némésis. Entre autres.



Mince alors, un mythe s'effondre.





DocEvil ne serait qu'une naine brune.








Fichtre.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil ne serait qu'une naine brune.


Je suis même bien moins que cela. Mais je marche avec le soleil.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

bonjour &#224; tous.

De retour de mission, duement mandat&#233; par Ma Reine TibomonG4 du nom, je vous informe que le chateau a subit des avanies terribles, je ne sais pas qui a con&#231;u le truc, mais il n'en reste que les fondations !

http://www.imageshotel.org/images/ZRXolivier/chateau.jpg

Tout &#231;a pour dire:

Pour un monde bati sur des fondations solides et un chateau digne, 
*
Votez TibomonG4 Bord***



Je promets de lire les pages que je n'ai pas pu lire durant mon absence.


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2006)

Les hyènes poussent leurs hurlements sinistres dans les douves du château...

Mais SM SM reste le maître.

Je dirai même plus : 

Le double maître.

 

(SM SM : Sa Majesté SuperMoquette)


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les hy&#232;nes poussent leurs hurlements sinistres dans les douves du ch&#226;teau...
> 
> Mais SM SM reste le ma&#238;tre.
> 
> ...


PATOCH' !! 

j't'avais dit que la _mise en terre_ n'&#233;tait pas assez profonde.... 
y'a un mec qui se ballade avec un "truc" long et de nature _v&#233;g&#233;tale_ entre les jambes !!......   

  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> PATOCH' !!
> 
> j't'avais dit que la _mise en terre_ n'était pas assez profonde....
> y'a un mec qui se ballade avec un "truc" long et de nature _végétale_ entre les jambes !!......
> ...



Dans le joli village de B********, je connais un sympathique éleveur-charcutier qui possède un grand enclos à cochons isolé, avec des petits pensionnaires très voraces... Quelqu'un de très serviable, en plus, ce Monsieur S******... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

t'as trop lu le roi vert, les bretons n'en ont cures.

S'ils te mordent, mords les!


Dans les bouges du chateau trainent des pôvres hères, laissons les, qu'ils s'emplissent la panse.


Tibo, où es tu? quand prendras tu ta fidèle épée? je suis las de ces vains combats, je suis las de ces vaines escarmouches, brisons ces manants et prenons enfin ce chateau et faisons en un havre de paix.

Haut les coeurs, hauts les étendards, sus aux soudards.*

Vive TibomonG4, vive la reine*


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dans le joli village de B********, je connais un sympathique éleveur-charcutier qui possède un grand enclos à cochons isolé, avec des petits pensionnaires très voraces... Quelqu'un de très serviable, en plus, ce Monsieur S******... :love: :love: :love:


on va faire des charters !!.... :love: :love: :love:


P.S : p'tain, pas mal ici, finalement... y'a déjà les mouches.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> t'as trop lu le roi vert...



Non, je suis juste au fait de certaines "traditions" locales...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> on va faire des charters !!.... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> P.S : p'tain, pas mal ici, finalement... y'a déjà les mouches.....




z'aller pas inviter les mouches en prime?K pourquoi pas le chikouggnougnia? z'ètes malades?


p'Ting je vais faire comme Lancelot moi, je va me barrer dans la jungle et faire hermite (révez pas).

Tibo, ma reine, interviens et boutons ces butors hors du chati*o.

Pour vivre beau et être bieng, votez TIBOMONG4*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ... *sus* aux soudards.



Oh oui, oh oui... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, oh oui... :love:




voila,

tu vois Tibo, y faut pas grand chose, des promesses, des promesses. La lie n'attend que ça.

En plus la Corse, la Corse,... ha la Corse:rose:  P'ting si j'aimais pas la Corse, pays frère de la bretagne... J'échange la recette de l'antenne de télé sauté contre la recette du pavillon sauté... t'as keke chose?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, ma reine, interviens et boutons ces butors hors du chatio.



J'aff&#251;te pour le 17


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

Le prochain r&#232;gne au chateau sera celui de la tong ou ne sera pas.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2006)

pas de campagne avant le 17.

j'ai le devoir de punir les fautes &#233;ventuelles.

cf. les lois dans ma signature.


----------



## loustic (14 Août 2006)

Ti  calva

Et ta poche

Sous les yeux

Vous voil&#224;

Bien plus moches

Ennuyeux

Vot' blabla

Rien n'amoche

Merdoyeux

Raplapla

En sacoche

Pernicieux

---

Mieux vaut s'arr&#234;ter l&#224;

sinon tirhum, patoch et les autres teigneux jaloux seraient vaincus

avant d' avoir combattu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas de campagne avant le 17.
> 
> j'ai le devoir de punir les fautes &#233;ventuelles.
> 
> cf. les lois dans ma signature.


Il n'est nullement interdit de porter la tong, &#224; ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> voila,
> 
> P'ting si j'aimais pas la Corse, pays frère de la bretagne...



Tu n'as pas le choix...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> _blablabla...
> 
> _ Mieux vaut s'arr&#234;ter l&#224;
> 
> ...



POIL AU ........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

... FION?...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

un autre essai ?!..... 




bon... de quoi on pourrait causer, ici ?!.... dans ce trou &#224; rats, cette cambuse &#224; cafards ?!...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

Administr&#233;es, administr&#233;s,

l'heure est grave, la divergence grandi, il va falloir une consultation publique pour changer nos traditions.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Administrées, administrés,
> 
> l'heure est grave, la divergence grandi, il va falloir une consultation publique pour changer nos traditions.



v'la ot'chose, le chateau serait devenu un lieu de consultation maintenant!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

Ben c'est que c'est toujours plus facile d'expliquer son forfait avec l'appuis de scientifiques


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est que c'est toujours plus facile d'expliquer son forfait avec l'appuis de scientifiques


VM a raison de r&#233;affirmer que SM SM est le ma&#238;tre, avec ou sans l'appui des scientifiques.

Les l&#232;ve-t&#244;t sont ici.

L'avenir leur appartient.

   

(VM : Votre Majest&#233

Pour adh&#233;rer au CSA, r&#233;digez vos ch&#232;ques &#224; l'ordre de SM


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les lève-tôt sont ici.
> 
> L'avenir leur appartient.


..................... :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (15 Août 2006)

&#231;a y est *mon bon maitre* , apr&#233;s plusieurs jours de campagne,j'ai reussi
a trouver plusieurs votes en ta faveur  
il te faudra n&#233;anmoins reaffrmer tes projets et ambitions  
il ne tiennent pas a voter pour un nul  
donc nous attendons impatiement tes promesses  
-
je m'excuse d'etre oblig&#233; de rapporter leurs paroles,mais c'etait imperatif
-
textuel =
_*" hey l'arico ,dit a ton pote SUPERGOUROU qu'il a interet a honorer ses promesses*_
_*sinon ,ont pourrait lui offir des bottes en ciment "*_
_*-*_
ce qui m'a offusqu&#233; bien sur


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a y est *mon bon maitre* , apr&#233;s plusieurs jours de campagne,j'ai reussi
> a trouver plusieurs votes en ta faveur
> il te faudra n&#233;anmoins reaffrmer tes projets et ambitions
> il ne tiennent pas a voter pour un nul
> ...


Dis donc, SuperGourou a du mouron &#224; se faire...
D'un c&#244;t&#233; des bruits de bottes... en ciment,
de l'autre des coups... de coups de crayon... (efficaces et point de vue int&#233;ressant).
Tirons SM de sa torpeur estivale.
Il bouffe trop le bougre !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

Dites-donc j'ai pas dis que j'&#233;tais candidat


----------



## aricosec (15 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, SuperGourou a du mouron à se faire...
> D'un côté des bruits de bottes... en ciment,
> de l'autre des coups... de coups de crayon... (efficaces et point de vue intéressant).
> Tirons SM de sa torpeur estivale.
> Il bouffe trop le bougre !


_
evidemment, GOUROU *1e* a été proposé par quelques mecreants du chateau,
les attaques textuelles de plusieurs "petits salopards" on diminué ses ambitions
il commence a pedaler dans la semoule,plus l'infame THIRUM qui lui astique
la libido ,avec ses dessins cochons
cette campagne sera dure pour ses fideles,aussi dés que tu le sens tu me
previens et ont le lache .......heu heu !.........lachement  
pas envie de couler avec un candidat en bout de piste
message perso recommandé :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ..... blablabla....  plus l'infame THIRUM qui lui astique
> la libido ,avec ses dessins cochons  ... blablabla.........


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

Toi... t'as trop regardé le fil "Autoportrait PhotoBooth


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

nan, c'est un &#233;tat permanent chez moi......
mais si seulement j'avais eu une cam .....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>


Et l'égalité des sexes, jamais ?  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

Surtout pas! Tu sais bien que nous sommes le sexe faible.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas! Tu sais bien que nous sommes le sexe faible.


Tes petits problèmes d'érection ne regardent que toi. Et Madame.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

C'est justement parce que je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me que j'ai des faiblesses. 

Madame va bien. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement parce que je n'ai aucun problème que j'ai des faiblesses.


Mes faiblesses sont mon point fort.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Août 2006)

Le point?!? 


Vieux D&#233;gueulasse.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Dégueulasse.


Je ne suis pas vieux.  :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas vieux.  :love:


juste "_original_", avec une certaine prestance...... 


 :love:


_
P.S : plus tard pour d'autres dessins... plus &#233;galitaires......_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> juste "_original_", avec une certaine prestance......


Si j'étais modérateur supermodérateur administrateur, tu serais déjà banni, tu le sais n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

je me..... repose.... sur ta grande magnanimité..........


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je me..... repose.... sur ta grande magnanimité..........


Et en plus tu divulgues son petit nom en public... C'est du propre !


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _
> evidemment, GOUROU *1e* a été proposé par quelques mecreants du chateau,
> les attaques textuelles de plusieurs "petits salopards" on diminué ses ambitions
> il commence a pedaler dans la semoule,plus l'infame THIRUM qui lui astique
> ...


Malgré les crobars de tirhum, SM SM ramollit à vue d'oeil.
On peut s'attendre au pire voire à une catastrophe planétaire.
Au fait, les fesses de tirhum ? On devrait les mettre de notre côté, qu'en penses-tu l'aricosec ???


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus tu divulgues son petit nom en public... C'est du propre !


chuuuuuuttt......
ils z'avaient rien remarqué !! 






Oh les _drôles_ !!  pas touche à "mes" fesses !!......


----------



## katelijn (15 Août 2006)

Faut jamais toucher sans voir


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Faut jamais toucher sans voir


Bon, je me dévoue : pourquoi ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

enl&#232;ve tes chausses, d'abord !!........


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Malgré les crobars de tirhum, SM SM ramollit à vue d'oeil.



Si jeune et déjà des faiblesses......


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

Dites donc on peut pas bander en paix ?

Je veux bien poster sans les mains, mais faudra pas se plaindre de l'orthographe hein.


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2006)

c'est pas ce que tu fais habituellement ?!.......


----------



## loustic (15 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites-donc j'ai pas dis que j'étais candidat


Aïe !

Le candidat est choisi par les électeurs.
Pas vrai ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

Bah tu peux renoncer tu sais


----------



## katelijn (15 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc on peut pas bander en paix ?
> 
> Je veux bien poster sans les mains, mais faudra pas se plaindre de l'orthographe hein.



Une petite démonstration?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus tu divulgues son *petit* nom en public... C'est du propre !



C'est une information.


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2006)

cette nuit j'ai fait un rêve
supermoquette était elu
et c'etait enfin la trêve
on ne parlait plus de cul
thirum rangeait ses esquisses
craquounette ses appats
ses ecrits plein de malice
et loustic ses vers a soie
pour tibo c'etait le flop
elle etait blackboulé
elle ne valait pas un clop
et ses potes l'avait laché
on reconnaissait enfin
la valeur d'el ARICO
au lieu d'y botter le train
on le citait en echo
' oh oh oh ! ....l'arico ....oh....oh"


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ... blablabla....
> thirum rangeait ses esquisses
> .... blablabla...


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Août 2006)

je vous rappelle que la campagne officielle pour le prochain tour démarre demain, aux aubes blèmes, à l'heure ou blanchit la campagne... etc...

Donc, soyez fort(e)s et prêt(e)s , ça va chi*r..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est une information.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ta signature, Doc.
> :love: :love: :love:
> _"Vous êtes le... _5678..._ ème à vous être fait avoir."_


Je te promets du porno et tu t'es fait baiser : que demande le peuple ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais bon, en même temps, tu m'aurais dirigé vers un site hongrois avec des kicktime© poilus et gratuits que jute été vachement surpris : je m'attendais, c'est bizarre, à une entourloupe du genre deuxième degré.
> 
> :love:


Tu sais bien que je n'ai qu'un seul degré.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te promets du porno et tu t'es fait baiser : que demande le peuple ?



Celle-ci était toute prête, me trompe-je?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci était toute prête, me trompe-je?


Bah oui. Tu t'imagines quoi ? Que j'ai un stock de vannes à caser ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

Tu as la r&#233;plique facile et la r&#233;partie heureuse. Mais l&#224;, j'ai eu une sensation de d&#233;j&#224;-vu. Ca ne fait que te rendre plus humain.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne fait que te rendre plus humain.


Tu vois que tu peux être aimable quand tu veux. :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

Groumpf.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu as la réplique facile et la répartie heureuse. Mais là, j'ai eu une sensation de déjà-vu. Ca ne fait que te rendre plus humain.



Et ben voilà!!!! Doc est humain  

Moi qui voulait envoyer un MP aux admin' de MacG pour les féliciter de l'excellente programmation du boot Doc...   

Un mystère vient de se lever sur MacG


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et ben voilà!!!! Doc est humain
> 
> Moi qui voulait envoyer un MP aux admin' de MacG pour les féliciter de l'excellente programmation du boot Doc...
> 
> Un mystère vient de se lever sur MacG


D'abord on dit un "bot" et pas un "boot", ce qui est parfaitement ridicule. Et paf.
Ensuite, Je me suis fait homme, c'est vrai. Mais je te rassure : c'est juste pour coucher. L'immaculée conception ça va bien cinq minutes.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'abord on dit un "bot" et pas un "boot", ce qui est parfaitement ridicule. Et paf.



Tu sais, je ne suis qu'une simple femme... de plus suisse... Ca explique bcp de choses  



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, Je me suis fait homme, c'est vrai. Mais je te rassure : c'est juste pour coucher. L'immaculée conception ça va bien cinq minutes.



Me voilà rassurée ! Il y a de grandes constantes, même sur MacG


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2006)

cher SUPERGOUROU et néanmoins candidat aux elections
je m'eleve contre les images tapageuses *FEMME A POIL*  de l'ignoble THYRUM
je te propose plutot des images bienséantes
-


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2006)

*tirhum* !!   
(pas THYRUM).....


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> *tirhum* !!
> (pas THYRUM).....


Ni tirhume...

Attention l'arico, pas de provoc !

On ne joue pas avec les fesses de tirmum !

Il a le gourdin facile... et bien en main.

:mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ni tirhume...
> 
> Attention l'arico, pas de provoc !
> 
> ...


 un gros quoi ?!.....


----------



## katelijn (16 Août 2006)

Et ben ... ça va encore faire des ravis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ... ça va encore faire des ravis



Avec un E ?


----------



## joanes (16 Août 2006)

Et paf....on part en vacances en pensant que tout va bien se passer et hop, voilà que l'on apprend que tintin en a une grosse et que le Doc se fait appeler Suzanne pour mieux nous circonvenir.... Y'a plus d'saison ma bonne Dame


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> un gros quoi ?!.....



Je vois que les missiles sol-air ou assimilables sont en de bonnes mains, ça promet pour l'offensive révolutionnaire :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les missiles sol-air ou assimilables sont en de bonnes mains, ça promet pour l'offensive révolutionnaire :casse:



quand je te disais que les promesses valaient mieux que le reste 

la parure du chat est comme le manteau du pouvoir, sa sensualité n'a d'égale que la suavité, les tressaillement suivent les caressent, et les promesses de bonheur n'en sont que les promesses des bonheurs.

Qui n'a jamais été caressé par un chat ne saura jamais le bonheur gratuit de l'abandon soyeux d'une masse duveteuse de l'amour béat.

Tibo, ma reine, sors de ta torpeur, montres leur la force de la douceur, de la patte de velours, mais de cette patte impose leur tes lois... patience et longueur de temps.... 


*Bref: M***E , votez bien, Votez T*******G**


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

*ACHEVEZ-LE! IL SOUFFRE!!!*


----------



## tirhum (16 Août 2006)

que pr&#233;conises-tu ?!......  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2006)

Méthode cambodgienne... Sac en plastique et fil de fer...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>


Ça c'est de l'art ! Prenez-en de la graine vous autres !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2006)

Un ban


----------



## katelijn (16 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> quand je te disais que les promesses valaient mieux que le reste
> 
> la parure du chat est comme le manteau du pouvoir, sa sensualité n'a d'égale que la suavité, les tressaillement suivent les caressent, et les promesses de bonheur n'en sont que les promesses des bonheurs.
> 
> ...



Voilà ... quand on fait trop de moto on est tout secoué ... un kleenex ?:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est de l'art ! Prenez-en de la graine vous autres !  :love:



c'est vrai que ça doit mettre en orbit ce truc


----------



## silvio (16 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que ça doit mettre en orbit ce truc


Puréééééée !

vous avez gazé en 3 jours ....
qui se dévoue pour me faire un rapide résumé des différentes factions, alliances, et traitrises en cours ?    

Pour le reste je suppose que SM fait toujours semblant de contrôler la situation, Odré fesse à tout va, et Languille a des pbs de communication avec Mir ?

c'est ça ? j'ai bon ? :rose:


----------



## katelijn (16 Août 2006)

Résumé: Rien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça ? j'ai bon ? :rose:


Tu n'as rien manqué. Le château était fermé pour congés annuels.
Moquette est toujours le maître (Rhaaaaaa) :love:
La campagne électorale reprend à minuit et jusqu'au 31 août.


----------



## silvio (16 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> R&#233;sum&#233;: Rien


Euh .... y a bien 1 ou 2 candidats, nan ?


Edith : ah mince Doc est intervenu et ... mon  mal de tronche a occult&#233; un &#233;l&#233;ment de taille : la campagne ne reprend que dans 2 minutes .... 1 minute ....

Top !

Re-edith alors qui ? qui ? qui ?


----------



## katelijn (17 Août 2006)

Présente toi .. ça fera un au moins ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as rien manqué. Le château était fermé pour congés annuels.
> Moquette est toujours le maître (Rhaaaaaa) :love:
> La campagne électorale reprend à minuit et jusqu'au 31 août.


A minuit aussi, et toc ! 

Je suis le Maître et la règle est dans ma signature. Et vous noterez que je peux signaler une irrégularité et proposer une sanction à notre Exécutrice des Basses Oeuvres.

Que la guerre commence.


----------



## katelijn (17 Août 2006)

Ça se bouscule au portillon


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

C'est un peu fort de caf&#233; ce que tu pr&#233;tends.


----------



## katelijn (17 Août 2006)

ben, attaque alors  

Edith: tu commences?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Non, personne pour nous surveiller : trop facile.


----------



## joanes (17 Août 2006)

*bande De Malades*


----------



## katelijn (17 Août 2006)

Edith: non, rien ...


----------



## katelijn (17 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> *bande De Malades*



Tu veux bien être surveillant, dis ? :love: :love:


----------



## fredintosh (17 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> *bande De Malades*


J'habite le château d'en face, si vous pouvez faire moins de bruit, s'il vous plaît, merci.


----------



## joanes (17 Août 2006)

Bienvenue au château de Colditz


----------



## silvio (17 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Castel Gandolfo


Tu frayes chez Paul 27 ?


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Edith: non, rien ...



c'est qui cette "edith"???


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Mon bon Chambellan, le m&#233;decin t'avait pourtant dit de rester au lit aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui cette "edith"???



je crois qu'elle habite à Nantes, loin du chatio. En tous cas, je voterai pas pour elle.

*
Je vote bien, je vote TibomonG4*


----------



## loustic (17 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon bon Chambellan, le médecin t'avais pourtant dit de rester au lit aujourd'hui.


VM SM

Le moment est venu d'organiser
une distribution gratuite de gouttes
à tous les pauvres hères qui vous
adressent des requêtes sans
raison valable et parfois même
sans queue ni tête..

Beaucoup, hélas, ne font que parler
de la pluie et du beau temps, comme
de quelconques rosbifs.
D'autres affichent inutilement les
timides démangeaisons que leur
inflige l'instinct de reproduction.

VM se doit de réagir et de rétablir
un bon état d'esprit débouchant
sur les belles autoroutes
conduisant vos respectés sujets
vers la franche rigolade.

 :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## silvio (17 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'elle habite à Nantes, loin du chatio. En tous cas, je voterai pas pour elle.



Point du tout : elle habite dans la banlieue de Bourgébus (14), où elle soigne les anciens Maîtres du Château, tous atteints de déficience mentale ...
  

et moi aussi :
*
Je vote bien, je vote TibomonG4*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Je vote Blanc !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2006)

je vote tibomon G4! meme si j'ai toujours rien pigé au jeu:rateau: !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je vote tibomon G4! meme si j'ai toujours rien pigé au jeu:rateau: !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Si si, tu as compris l'essentiel. 




Et que personne n'oublie d'adresser son vote par mp *au chambellan* entre maintenant et le 31 août, sans quoi les votes et autres intentions de votes seraient déclaré(e)s nul(e)s et non avenu(e)s. :rateau: 

En attendant une prochaine déclaration du *fer de lance de l'opposition écologique et sociale*, je m'en vais de ce pas voter...  

En espérant qu'il n'y aura pas de terroriste désespéré sur ce tour (si ce point a déjà été évoqué, j'avoue ne m'en point souvenir... :rateau: ), au contraire de quoi je voterais à nouveau juste avant la fin du scrutin pour garantir mon vote, comme cela m'est déjà arrivé...  

Bon vote à tout le monde, en particulier si vous choisissez de porter vos voix sur la meilleure des candidates : * TibomonG4*!... 
 
:love:


----------



## N°6 (18 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un se d&#233;voue pour me faire un bref r&#233;sum&#233; historique des 100 derni&#232;res pages ?


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Août 2006)

Il y a un chateau, et r&#233;guli&#232;rement il faut en r&#233;&#233;lire le maitre, comme si dans un chateau on avait le droit de faire des &#233;l&#233;ctions...

enfin, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien!


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un chateau, et régulièrement il faut en réélire le maitre, comme si dans un chateau on avait le droit de faire des éléctions...
> 
> enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien!




Hé bé... Ca va être beau avec un Chambellan comme celui-là...


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2006)

et dire que l'on m'a dit d'arreter de deconner ,dés les elections commencées
je crois bien que je vais donner ma demission .
sauf explication et excuses plates de SUPER.....euh....moquette c'est trop riche.....
SUPERLINOLEUM !..et vlan... la chute est lourde hein ?  nobliau de pacotille  
car permettre a tous de te trainer dans la boue,accepter les attaques de TIBO
et ses sbires,ça ne peut que freiner la fidelité de LOUSTIC et ARICOVERT
ODRE et L'ANGUILLE ne sont pas fiables  
tu vas perdre tes bases solides,ils ne pense qu'au sexe et a l'alcool :mouais: 
ceci est ma derniere intervention avant divers sabotages programmées
ps *: des excuses par MP sont indispensables    *


----------



## mado (18 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé... Ca va être beau avec un Chambellan comme celui-là...



Ouais mais méfiate ! Il a un parrain multi récidiviste !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et dire que l'on m'a dit d'arreter de deconner ,dés les elections commencées
> je crois bien que je vais donner ma demission .
> sauf explication et excuses plates de SUPER.....euh....moquette c'est trop riche.....
> SUPERLINOLEUM !..et vlan... la chute est lourde hein ?  nobliau de pacotille
> ...


Comment quoi ? on m'appelle ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> tu vas perdre tes bases solides,ils ne pense qu'au sexe et a l'alcool :mouais:



SM... rassure-moi... Toi aussi tu ne penses qu'au sexe et à l'alcool !! Parce que bon... si c'est pas le cas... moi... je vote plus... et à la fumette bien entendu 

On est pas là pour être sérieux, non ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

Soit entièrement rassurée ma _bonne_ craquounette, à en déséspérer mon employeur !


----------



## silvio (18 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Soit enti&#232;rement rassur&#233;e ma _bonne_ craquounette, &#224; en d&#233;s&#233;sp&#233;rer mon employeur !



Tu fais crac-crac avec ton employeur lorsque tu es ivre ?
 

Bon finalement tu n'as pas un mauvais fond ...  

Tu es juste mal entour&#233;
 



			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un se d&#233;voue pour me faire un bref r&#233;sum&#233; historique des 100 derni&#232;res pages ?



Ben c'est pas compliqu&#233; : &#224; cause de manipulations, et autres traitrises la majorit&#233; est toujours au pouvoir, et Tibo, ta fille spirituelle (elle est super dr&#244;le  ) porte bien haut les valeurs de l'opposition et se lance pour la 4&#232;me ou 5&#232;me fois &#224; l'assaut des remparts du Ch&#226;teau ....

Et cette fois-ci, je le sens bien : le Ch&#226;teau est m&#251;r pour tomber ...

Donc voter TIBO !!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

L'opposition est mure pour tomber aussi


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> ...Bon finalement tu n'as pas un mauvais fond ...
> Tu es juste mal entouré


De quoi ?   SM mal entouré ???

L'arico aux armes !!!

Enfile ton ari-cotte de maille !!!

L'ennemi est là, mais il ne s'en tirera pas comme ça.

On l'attend de pied plus ou moins ferme.

La ferme ! Tas de vauriens !  Tas de sauriens nauséabonds !

:afraid: :sick: :afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Tu es juste mal entour&#233;



Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi : l'opposition est tr&#232;s mal entour&#233;e... Je ne vois pas comment avec une telle &#233;quipe de choc, la vie pourrait &#234;tre agr&#233;able dans ce ch&#226;teau. Mis &#224; part, l'ennui et l'abstinence, vous y fa&#238;tes quoi ?  Ah oui... Peut-&#234;tre du point de croix ? :mouais: 



			
				mon tr&#232;s cher ma&#238;tre a dit:
			
		

> Soit enti&#232;rement rassur&#233;e ma _bonne_ craquounette, &#224; en d&#233;s&#233;sp&#233;rer mon employeur !



Toi :love: Tu sais me parler... Pr&#233;pare le futon


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement tu n'as pas un mauvais fond ...



Madame et Monsieur Vamorfler ont un fils ?








silvio


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

Pitin, je vais demander à Taho! de nous pondre un récapitulatif, avec tableaux et statistiques à l'appui.
Là, ça ressemble de plus en plus à ma dernière partouze.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, je vais demander à Taho! de nous pondre un récapitulatif, avec tableaux et statistiques à l'appui.
> Là, ça ressemble de plus en plus à ma dernière partouze.



Qqu'un me souffle à l'oreillette que tu es le bienvenu  SM va installer un ascenseur au château....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, &#231;a ressemble de plus en plus &#224; ma derni&#232;re partouze.


Pas que j'en garde un souvenir imp&#233;rissable, notez bien.
Je me souviens juste d'avoir flipp&#233; un peu quand mon voisin, devant mon air perplexe, m'a dit : "T'inqui&#232;te, si &#231;a mord, c'est la t&#234;te."


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Août 2006)

N&#176 a dit:


> Quelqu'un se d&#233;voue pour me faire un bref r&#233;sum&#233; historique des 100 derni&#232;res pages ?



 Si vous saviez, si vous saviez ! Que de coups bas &#224; coups d'anchois laiss&#233;s dans les couloirs, que d'attaques &#224; la cr&#232;me fouett&#233;e d'origine improbable, que de votes p&#233;rim&#233;s avant d'avoir pu &#234;tre comptabilis&#233;s bref, terrible ! Mais l'Opposition est rest&#233;e sereine face &#224; l'adversit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous saviez, si vous saviez ! Que de coups bas &#224; coups d'anchois laiss&#233;s dans les couloirs, que d'attaques &#224; la cr&#232;me fouett&#233;e d'origine improbable, que de votes p&#233;rim&#233;s avant d'avoir pu &#234;tre comptabilis&#233;s bref, terrible ! Mais l'Opposition est rest&#233;e sereine face &#224; l'adversit&#233;




Ah! te voila! O&#249; est cette adversit&#233; que je la transperce  


Pour r&#233;sumer la situation:
depuis 100 pages une bande de trublion de banlieue squatte le chateau et tague &#224; tout va cet espace &#244; combien serein auparavant. Nous; l'opposition essayons de reprendre la main mais ces sauvageons n'h&#233;sitent pas &#224; utiliser les pires subterfuges pour installer leur ennui dans le pavillon (enfin, ce qu'il en reste, voir quelques pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes).

cette situation n'a que trop dur&#233;eu, nous devons ramener la qui&#233;tude en ces lieux, d&#233;ployer les arts et faire r&#233;sonner les trompettes.

Donc, N&#176;6, toi qui est homme de gout et de challenge, je suis sur que la raison tu garderas en *votant TibomonG4*


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2006)

cher SUPERGOUROU ,mon bon maitre
j'ai reçu tes explications par SM,et j'ai compris ta faiblesse
tes dernieres partouzettes t'on affaibli,bien sur
-
"_il avait un surnom bizarre_
_on le nommai supermoquette_
_et ce n'etait pas par hazard_
_c'est là qu'il y couchait coquette_

_il l'habillai parfois de soie_
_heureuse elle bougeait la tête_
_du chateau il etait le roi_
_et la reine c'etait craquounette_

_ils s'ebataient joyeusement_
_malgré les sbires de tibo_
_et ils savaient pertinemment_
_que sur eux veillait l'arico_

_sir loustic preux chevalier_
_etait l'amant de craquounette_
_quand le roi etait aux croisés_
_c'est lui qui ramonait zezette_
_:rose: _

car si vous votez SUPERMOQUETTE,tout les vendredi soir vous serez
traiter comme des seigneurs
partouzes a tout va,champage,chateau petrus ,caviar 
signé
le préposé aux partouzes et rejouissances
-
*votez TIBO = douze balle dans la peau*


----------



## silvio (18 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Madame et Monsieur Vamorfler ont un fils ?
> 
> silvio





			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> *votez TIBO = douze balle dans la peau*



le vrai visage de la Majorit&#233; : une dictature banani&#232;re !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> le vrai visage de la Majorité : une dictature bananière !


Y'a bon bananière !

Pas pire que la merdocratie !

Je confirme : tous les vendredis soirs
et toute les nuits suivantes
les bons électeurs auront
ce que l'arico promet et de plus
deviendront de bons érecteurs
tandis que les bonnes électrices
muteront en électricités éclatantes
et en décharges volumineusement
voluptueuses.

Votez pour SM afin qu'il
atteigne son trente-huitième
septennat, voire plus !


----------



## N°6 (18 Août 2006)

Je sais pas ce que Supermoquette leur file comme produits, aux deux poètes de la propagande, mais ça a l'air de bien décoiffer ! :mouais: :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas que j'en garde un souvenir impérissable, notez bien.
> Je me souviens juste d'avoir flippé un peu quand mon voisin, devant mon air perplexe, m'a dit : "T'inquiète, si ça mord, c'est la tête."



_on put encore voter ? si oui pour qui ? est-ce que la bête sexuelle suisse est candidate ? _


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas ce que Supermoquette leur file comme produits, aux deux poètes de la propagande, mais ça a l'air de bien décoiffer ! :mouais: :love:


-
il faut afficher ouvertement ses préferences pour *GOUROU 1e*
dés la candidature comme electeur accepté par SUPERCRAQUOUNETTE
ce qui impose une seance au plumard  
tu reçois une bouteille de special erection.
ya pas plus simple :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2006)

Je sais pas, &#224; me tater je prend plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, à me tater je prend plaisir


Yoda ?


----------



## Craquounette (19 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> "_il avait un surnom bizarre_
> _on le nommai supermoquette_
> _et ce n'etait pas par hazard_
> _c'est l&#224; qu'il y couchait coquette_
> ...



Humm hummm Ce n'est pas parce que sur certains fils qqu'un a os&#233; m'appel&#233; la "rainette helv&#233;tique" qu'il faut le prendre au mot. Ce petit sobriquet d&#233;signait ma qualit&#233; de batracien  Non non, je ne serai pas reine, je ne joue jamais de r&#244;les officiels...J'oeuvre dans l'ombre... Je ne m'&#233;bats que dans "l'ill&#233;galit&#233;" avec mon roi. Je laisse la porte entrouverte et si Sa Majest&#233; est bien lun&#233; et d'humeur coquine il me rejoint... Je laisse le r&#244;le de l'&#233;pouse fid&#232;le et d&#233;vou&#233;e &#224; d'autre 



			
				SuperMoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, &#224; me tater je prend plaisir



D'ailleur certains soirs, il pr&#233;f&#232;re carr&#233;ment la solitude de sa couche 



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> al&#232;m]on put encore voter ? si oui pour qui ? est-ce que la b&#234;te sexuelle suisse est candidate ?



Je dirais m&#234;me que tu DOIS voter SuperMoquette en tant que mod&#233;rateur, montre l'exemple!


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> MGZ ... Je dirais même que tu DOIS voter SuperMoquette en tant que modérateur, montre l'exemple!


Tout est dit.

Bravo !


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un se dévoue pour me faire un bref résumé historique des 100 dernières pages ?


Ceci pourra t'aider pour commencer.


----------



## rezba (19 Août 2006)

Salut les ch&#233;ris.
Je rentre juste de cong&#233;s m&#233;rit&#233;s.
Y'a un tour en cours, &#224; ce que je vois.
Y'a un chambellan pour faire un r&#233;cap ? Genre qui est qui, y'a quoi comme candidats &#224; croquer, qui a des points et combien, toute cette sorte de chose...
Parce que 50 fois 30 posts &#224; parcourir, c'est au dessus de mes forces. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2006)

Ben demande &#224; languille, il s'en fera un joie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

*MERDE DE TAUREAU QUE TOUT CELÀ!!!...*
:style: :style: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

pour le banquet électoral de Tibomon, je suis sur de ne pas préparer de M***e de taureau mais des C******s oui, en persillade.


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> pour le banquet électoral de Tibomon, je suis sur de ne pas préparer de M***e de taureau mais des C******s oui, en persillade.


-
halte la vil présomptueux  
quand aux coucougnettes de notre SM c'est belle en cuisses qui en a la primeur
nous les vaillants et preux chevaliers restant fidéles a SUPERGOUROU
veillont inlassablement sur ses bas morceaux
c'est d'ailleurs DORé qui veille sur le repos du GOUROU  
quand a la mome CRAQUOUNETTE elle se contente de prendre des photos du service trois pieces GOUROUTIEN. je m'excuse de l'avoir soupçonné seulement de baisouille 
-
elle revend d'ailleurs les photos du monstre lors de ses conferences au japon 
sorte de cagnotte pré electorale  

tu vois tout va bien pour l'opposition, puissante et forte


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> veillont inlassablement sur ses bas morceaux



Lors d'une veillée au flambeau ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Bon celui qui a vol&#233; le DNS de mon FAI est pri&#233; de le rendre svp


----------



## silvio (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon celui qui a volé le DNS de mon FAI est prié de le rendre svp



Tu n'arrives plus à poster ?


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'arrives plus à poster ?


DNS   :   Deus Nommé Supermoquettus


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2006)

c'est un scandale,mon bon maitre :hein: 
qui qu'a demolli ton instrument dont tu te sert avec joie :mouais: 
meme LOUSTIC ne comprend pas le surnom que tu lui donne
mais pour remplacer au lieu de DNS
tu as le viagra,ou bien mieux un petard de corne de rhinoceros
ceci ne peut pas etre comptabilisé dans les frais de campagne bien sur
mais si tu crois que tu en a besoin alors ?   
une fois par jour seulement


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Je soup&#231;onne l'Opposition d'avoir conclu un pacte avec mon FAI 

Enfin silvio quoi 

Pasque bon me niquer que macg&#233; et aucun site porno, &#231;a peut &#234;tre que silvio


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je soup&#231;onne l'Opposition d'avoir conclu un pacte avec mon FAI
> 
> Enfin silvio quoi
> 
> Pasque bon me niquer que macg&#233; et aucun site porno, &#231;a peut &#234;tre que silvio


VM
vos propos sont sibyllins... kak&#231;a veut dire ?

Quittez donc votre actuel FAI (Foireux Adversaire Idiot)

pour un bon FAI  (Fervent Admirateur Inconditionnel)


----------



## silvio (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je soup&#231;onne l'Opposition d'avoir conclu un pacte avec mon FAI
> 
> Enfin silvio quoi
> 
> Pasque bon me niquer que macg&#233; et aucun site porno, &#231;a peut &#234;tre que silvio



nan, nan mon bon Ma&#238;tre ... :love: :love: 
moi je t'aurais mis totalement &#224; la di&#232;te : pas de MacG&#233;, pas de sites de boules, et idem pour les sites de tuning et de timbres-poste, dont nous te savons friant ...
  
H&#233; oui je t'aurais flinguer la libido !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

Bouh !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Août 2006)

M*rde, Ponk de retour... Rezba aussi. 



Manquerait plus que Bobby soit l&#224; aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parce que 50 fois 30 posts à parcourir, c'est au dessus de mes forces. :rateau:



Rien à raconter sinon un petit changement de constitution. Le château était envahi de chaleur, les courtisan(e)s lézardaient à l'ombre des parasols, l'Opposition aussi. Il y eut quelques arrivages de denrées salées, sucrées ou glacées, quelques plongeons dans la piscine et quelques siestes non crapuleuses sur des transats recouverts de serviettes passées en chambre froide. Il y eut quelques massages réclamés à Silvio, déjà fort occupé à nettoyer tout et n'importe quoi, quelques fessées dispensées d'une main royalement baguée par la fesseuse en chef, quelques jeux de mots de l'Arico suivi de près par Loustic, casaque marron et toque grise, cravachant tout sur son passage y compris les plus hautes instances sauf la(n)guille qui, en fin stratège, avais pris ses quartiers loin des couloirs du château. C'est d'ailleurs encore le cas. On a jamais vu Chambellan plus discret.  Bref, luxe de pacotille, calme de canicule et volupté de citron, citron vert


----------



## Patamach (21 Août 2006)

Salut les champions.

Qqs semaines de vacances ou j'ai oeuvré à  venir en aide à mes              amis nouveaux riches qui crèvent dans leur cholestérol              en plein été. Ils              mangent des sucres lourds et des animaux gras en sappelant «              cher ami », puis succombent étouffés dans leur              graisse en disant « docteur, docteur » ... spectacle assez rejouissant.

Bon tout ca pour savoir qui est le chef ici ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Moi.


Na na na na na na


----------



## Patamach (21 Août 2006)

T'as couché avec qui pour avoir le poste?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2006)

avec tout le monde, comme d'hab


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Hum on avait dit «les absents ont toujours tords»


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum on avait dit «les absents ont toujours tort»


Les absents sont toujours dehors.

Autrement dit :

Les absents ne sont jamais là.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum on avait dit «les absents ont toujours tords»


À l'exemple de Jules Renard, je pense surtout que _les absents ont toujours tort de revenir._


----------



## Grug (21 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pitin, je vais demander à Taho! de nous pondre un récapitulatif, avec tableaux et statistiques à l'appui.
> Là, ça ressemble de plus en plus à ma dernière partouze.


Maintenant non seulement la technologie est au point pour faire des souvenirs en couleur, mais en plus c'est du numerique


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À l'exemple de Jules Renard, je pense surtout que _les absents ont toujours tort de revenir._


Heureusement SM SM est là et bien là.
Le château est en bon état.
Les gardes ont les pieds plats.
Le chambellan ne les met pas dans le plat.
L'opposition est flagada.
Surtout ne baissons pas les bras.
Empêchons de nuire les piranhas,
Tous les envieux gros bras
Et la guéguerre s'arrêtera.
Na !

:sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## philire (21 Août 2006)

À l'instar d'Aragon, je pensais plutôt que _ces petits garçons, bavards comme on l'est au comble de la fatigue, avaient parlé à tort et à travers._
Je vois qu'ils continuent...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

SM SM &#231;a me plait &#231;a....


----------



## katelijn (21 Août 2006)

Et ben ... voilà un grand pas vers l'avant ....:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ... voilà un grand pas vers l'avant ....:mouais:


Va savoir. Au bord du gouffre, il y a des pas qui coûtent. Surtout le premier.


----------



## katelijn (22 Août 2006)

Seulement pour ceux qui doutent ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Seulement pour ceux qui doutent ...


C'est très juste.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

Avec les pieds dans le «gouffre» ?

:mouais:

:affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

« Haribo macht Kinder froh
Und Erwachsene ebenso »


_Roger Maria Rilke (1962), marketing gruppe_


----------



## katelijn (22 Août 2006)

N'en abuse pas


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2006)

cette campagne est tiede,si *GOUROU 1er* n'active pas plus ses troupes
nous allons dans le mur,
-


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2006)

*mon bon maitre,je suis devoué * 
-


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

*SI VOUS N'ÊTES PAS DES BÉNI OUI-OUI,
NI UNE NI DEUX NI TROIS NI QUATRE,
VOTEZ TIBOMONG4 !!!*




​


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

Un peu tir&#233; par les cheveux les rimes mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; un bon d&#233;but


----------



## loustic (22 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un peu tiré par les cheveux les rimes mais c'est déjà un bon début


La vacuité reste la caractéristique première de l'opposition.

Elle aurait pu chanter :

*G4 grands boeufs dans mon étable...*


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

Les G4 c'est has been

Votez pour moi j'aime les bean


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

Avec supermoquette
Les neuneu on leur cloue le bec

Votez supermoquette
C'est lui le meilleur même s'il n'a pas l'air net

Votez supermoquette
Il réveillera votre braguette


----------



## philire (22 Août 2006)

Avec Tibomon G4
C'est super dur de faire des rimes
Mais en montant les escaliers quatre &#224; quatre
On s'&#233;loigne vite de ces Bourvil et Sim...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Août 2006)

Il a peu perdu ce fil, depuis une trentaine de pages.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2006)

Vive le sexe ?
Votez aricosexe !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Août 2006)

Vouaaaala! C'est beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Avec Tibomon G4
> C'est super dur de faire des rimes
> Mais en montant les escaliers quatre à quatre
> On s'éloigne vite de ces Bourvil et Sim...



Sale
Nul
Deux


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Alors les crapuleux !

Ah pardon, un reste de corsitude .... pfouah p'tin 

Je remercie patoch et Thirum d'avoir sut continuer mon oeuvre bénévole (et oui je n'ai pas de point et je suis dans le gouvernement   ) et j'ai lut les dernières pages....

Je n'ai toujours rien enlever et je me tÂte .... 

Je vous pisse à la raie aussi, pour ne pas perdre les bonnes habitudes

Votre dévoué exécutrice


----------



## Patamach (22 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je vous pisse à la raie aussi, pour ne pas perdre les bonnes habitudes



Une tranche de jambon pour finir votre purée?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une tranche de jambon pour finir votre purée?



juste un doigt alors...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une tranche de jambon pour finir votre purée?



On aurait trucider des chatons ensemble ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Votez pour moi j'aime les beans



Hmmmmm? .... Vraiment?


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les G4 c'est has been
> 
> Votez pour moi j'aime *les bean*




Parce qu'il a fait des enfants ???!!!! :affraid:


----------



## silvio (22 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Alors les crapuleux !
> 
> Ah pardon, un reste de corsitude .... pfouah p'tin
> 
> ...



Fais la maline : &#231;a va pas durer ... hin hin hin
 



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il a fait des enfants ???!!!! :affraid:



B&#233; oui avec les moustaches : c'est le m&#234;me !!!


----------



## samoussa (22 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm? .... Vraiment?


moi je dis y'en a qu'on ramassé la purée pour moins que ça


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2006)

Moi je dis qu'on a jamais vu si belle campagne.


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis qu'on a jamais vu si belle campagne.


C'est beau, une campagne la nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Fais la maline : ça va pas durer ... hin hin hin



Et oui éphèmère comme le bronzage d'été.
Mais bon un mois tout de même j'ai été gâtée 




bon super et cette basse besogne .... et me demande pas de réfléchir c'est toi la tête ici


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2006)

&#231;a se "tripote" toujours autant, par ici ?!........


----------



## Patamach (23 Août 2006)

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça se "tripote" toujours autant, par ici ?!........



Beaucoup plus qu'hier et bien moins que demain.


----------



## aricosec (23 Août 2006)

.................................................
.........................................................nous sommes sur la place,mesdames messieurs
la foule hurle sa joie,apparait enfin l'homme qui nous sortiras de l'impasse
SUPERMO..*QUETTE* ! ,.SUPERMO..*QUETTE *!, .SUPERMO ..*QUETTE* !
s'epoumonne t'on a la ronde
et l'on voit les sbires de TIBO pleurer leur deconfiture  
-
 voici les predictions de MIROSKA  
TIBO n'a pas d'pot,qu'il se jette a l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> TIBO n'a pas d'pot,qu'il se jette a l'eau



Arico, comment se fait il que les "elles" deviennent des "ils" avec toi ? 
Enfin Tibo est une fille ? non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Enfin Tibo est une fille ? non ?



C'était donc ça... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## philire (23 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sale
> Nul
> Deux
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, c'que dit joubichou, qu'il t'a fait manger des champignons hier midi ?... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Patamach (23 Août 2006)

Il pleuvait beaucoup ce jour-là
 Heureusement on avait des capuches
 Et aussi des pochons solides
 Là-bas les vaches nous regardaient
 D'un air complice et détendu
 Y'avait plus qu'à s'y mettre
 Pour assurer la cueillette


----------



## aricosec (23 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Arico, comment se fait il que les "elles" deviennent des "ils" avec toi ?
> Enfin Tibo est une fille ? non ?


-
excuse moi BiCHOUNETTE ,mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre insulte pour elle
car d'aucuns qui penserait comme arragon serait tentés de votez pou elle
tandis que dire qu'elle est lui, est la meilleure estocade  
-
aussi tant que tu serviras loyalement notre MAITRE   
tu n'auras rien a craindre,je serais ton preux chevalier  
plaise a dieu que tu ne le trahisse  
j'ai aussi quelques flêches pour ton sein :love: 
poil au ?


----------



## silvio (23 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> excuse moi BiCHOUNETTE ,mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre insulte pour elle
> car d'aucuns qui penserait comme arragon serait tentés de votez pou elle
> tandis que dire qu'elle est lui, est la meilleure estocade
> ...



Cette fois-ci c'est prouvé : cet homme (?) est fou   .
Et SuperMoquette est son prophète ! :rateau: 

 IL NOUS LA FAUT, VOTEZ TIBO !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> aussi tant que tu serviras loyalement notre MAITRE
> tu n'auras rien a craindre,je serais ton preux chevalier
> plaise a dieu que tu ne le trahisse
> j'ai aussi quelques flêches pour ton sein :love:
> poil au ?



Comment tu sais que je n'ai qu'un seul sein ! :afraid:

poil aux mains


----------



## loustic (23 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois-ci c'est prouvé : cet homme (?) est fou   .


Hé ! L'arico
Vas-y mollo
Gaffe à silvio
Drôle de coco
En cacao
Un rigolo
Encore sur l'pot
Dans son auto
Il pète trop haut
En stéréo.

Vive SuperMo !


----------



## silvio (23 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! L'arico
> Vas-y mollo
> Gaffe à silvio
> Drôle de coco
> ...


J'ai trop de respect pour ma tomobile et ses fauteuils en cuir, pour lui faire subir pareil outrage  
Dieu me pétrisse : les gaz, c'est uniquement en appuyant sur l'accélérateur ...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2006)

C'est qui le ma&#238;tre ?

Moi.

Paf.

&#199;a fait schmire, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Dieu me pétrisse : les gaz, c'est uniquement en appuyant sur l'accélérateur ...


Il faut absolument que benjamin me dégote un hack qui remplace automatiquement toutes les occurrences du mot "Dieu" par "Doquéville".


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument que benjamin me d&#233;gote un hack qui remplace automatiquement toutes les occurrences du mot "Dieu" par "Doqu&#233;ville".


Le hack existe, je l'ai rencontr&#233;...

Il s'appelle : la folie des grandeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le hack existe, je l'ai rencontré...
> 
> Il s'appelle : la folie des grandeurs.



Plaît-il ?


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ?


nous sommes prêts a saluer bien bas si il vote !
_supermoquette !_


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

Ouais mais en pliant bien les genoux, c'est un conseil d'ami


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

Je suis ravie de voir que l'opposition est quasi inexistante... La victoire est au bout du chemin!!! *S*a *M*ajest&#233; va &#234;tre de tr&#232;s bonne humeur le jour du verdict et je m'en r&#233;jouis :love: 

Mais ne crions pas victoire trop vite! Que tous les inconditionnels de la *libert&#233;* et du *plaisir*  votent SuperMoquette !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ravie de voir que l'opposition est quasi inexistante... La victoire est au bout du chemin!!! *S*a *M*ajesté va être de très bonne humeur le jour du verdict et je m'en réjouis :love:
> 
> Mais ne crions pas victoire trop vite! Que tous les inconditionnels de la *liberté* et du *plaisir*  votent SuperMoquette !!!!!



Tu soutiens l'Amok maintenant ?  Il ne s'est pas présenté !  

Pour ce qui est de l'Opposition elle n'est pas inexistante, la preuve quelques annonces de futurs votes ont été faites. Pour ce qui est de votre programme, s'en remettre à La folie des Grandeurs dénote un certain désespoir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Une candidature de dernière minute : la mienne.

J'appelle toutes les forces vives du chateau, tous ceux qui n'y comprennent rien, ceux qui reviennent de vacances et n'ont pas envie de lire les 50 pages de retard qu'ils ont accumulés, ceux qui se demandent ce que fais Grug, ceux qui ne savent pas quand et comment doit se dérouler le vote, les largués, les ailleurs, ceux même qui croient qu'on parle de la StarAc' ou qui se demandent encore ce que devient Micazara, bref les Jean de la Lune, les ahuris qui ont préféré bronzer, baiser, boire comme des trous, écouter de la musique, voire, peut-être, s'amuser un peu ou glander leur mère pendant que tout se jouait ici, à continuer à vivre comme bon leur semble.

Les autres, votez pour moi.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

En gros les paum&#233;s quoi


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Une candidature de dernière minute : la mienne.
> 
> J'appelle toutes les forces vives du chateau, tous ceux qui n'y comprennent rien, ceux qui reviennent de vacances et n'ont pas envie de lire les 50 pages de retard qu'ils ont accumulés, ceux qui se demandent ce que fais Grug, ceux qui ne savent pas quand et comment doit se dérouler le vote, les largués, les ailleurs, ceux même qui croient qu'on parle de la StarAc' ou qui se demandent encore ce que devient Micazara, bref les Jean de la Lune, les ahuris qui ont préféré bronzer, baiser, boire comme des trous, écouter de la musique, voire, peut-être, s'amuser un peu ou glander leur mère pendant que tout se jouait ici, à continuer à vivre comme bon leur semble.
> 
> Les autres, votez pour moi.


Les autres ?
Quels autres ?
Pauvre Ponk-Ponk !!!
Garde tes illusions.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

La seule chose utile à savoir c'est que tu dois voter chez l(a)nguille pour SuperMoquette et que le chef des chefs, le maître des lieux c'est bien entendu Sa Majesté SuperMoquette  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu soutiens l'Amok maintenant ?  Il ne s'est pas présenté !



Si tu fais allusion à la couleur violette, si tu avais le sens de l'observation, tu aurais remarqué que ce très cher et charmant Amok est redevenu vert


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

&#8211; Moi !
&#8211; 31 &#224; minuit
&#8211; Languille
&#8211; Tibo Ponk et moi
&#8211; 
&#8211; 
&#8211; oui
&#8211; des culs
&#8211; aucunes
&#8211; j'adore la nature (enfin &#231;a d&#233;pend des filles) et le bien-&#234;tre (mais j'ai du mal avec le ros&#233


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument que benjamin me d&#233;gote un hack qui remplace automatiquement toutes les occurrences du mot "Dieu" par "Doqu&#233;ville".



Dieu me tripote, il n'en ai pas question !!!
   



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Une candidature de derni&#232;re minute : la mienne.
> ...
> Les autres, votez pour moi.



Ponk, c'est vrai que pour le coup, tu tapes dans le r&#233;sidu ....
Lequel ? je te laisse juge ...
:rateau: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> &#8211; Moi !
> &#8211; 31 &#224; minuit


SM : tu as encore 8 jours pour faire le beau, apr&#232;s hop, cul-de-bas-fosse !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Mes chers autruchons (ne vous y méprenez pas, c'est une insulte si vous avez déjà vus ces bestioles là vous comprendrez)

Voici le dernier décompte qui doit être validé pas la(n)guille, ici même bientôt.

_ grug_ : 10 (+3 par SM = *13*)
_ supermoquette_ : 6 + 5 =* 11* (parce qu'il est le maître)
 ponkhead : *8* 
_ tibomong4_ : 6 (+2 car dans l'opposition = *8*)
_rezba_ : 12 (-5 points = *8*)
 maiwen : *7*
 queenlucia : *6*
 loustic : *2*
_la(n)guille : *2* (parce qu'il est chambellan sur ce tour)_
 joanes : *1*
 N°6 : *1*
 roberto : *1 *
 tirhum : *1*
 nobody : *-1*
 lemmy : *-2*
 Ed the Head : -8 (+1 par SM = *-7* )
 silvio : *-8* 

mado : 0 (un vil executeur lui a enlevé son point)

J'enlève 5 points à Rezba parce qu'il le vaut bien  et qu'il veut le pouvoir (un petit coup de fouet dans la partie gnarf, gnarf)

Vous aurez remarquez que Tibo, malgré n'avoir jamais été élue monte dans les scores !

Attention suspens : SM a encore 1 points à donner.

Et ne chercher pas à me remercier surtout. 

Votre dévouée éxecutrice


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

Erreur, grug garde les 5 point car il est devenu maitre (donc 13), moi j'ai eu que le post par d&#233;mission (donc 6) 

Mais bon je te donne un point parce que tu fais le boulot de l'autre l&#224;, comment qu'il s'appelle d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mes chers autruchons (ne vous y méprenez pas, c'est une insulte si vous avez déjà vus ces bestioles là vous comprendrez)
> 
> Voici le dernier décompte qui doit être validé pas la(n)guille, ici même bientôt.
> 
> ...



ce decompte ne me parait exact.

les derniers points communiqués tenaient compte du resultat des dernieres elections.
à ce decompte doivent s'ajouter et se retirer les points attribués par l'executif en place, c'est tout 

(et pas les points qui se gagnent par le resultat des elections, ceux ci ayant dejà été attribués.


rappel des points issus du precedent scrutin, avant attribution par l'executif :

*rezba : 12
grug : 10
ponkhead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
tibomong4 : 6
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
roberto : 1
tirhum : 1
nobody : -1
lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -8
silvio : -8*


comme il n'y a pas eu d'elections depuis la nomination de SM, l'executif est censé partir de cette base là


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2006)

Moins 5 points !?



Voil&#224; qui va m'&#233;nerver ! 



Et grug a raison, si je me r&#233;f&#232;re &#224; mon tableau excel.


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qui est l'outrecuidant(e) malintentionné(e) qui faisant fi de ma participation enthousiaste et constructive à ce grand projet perpétuel et par nature inabouti m'a (avec sans doute un brin de méchanceté voire de jalousie) enlevé le second de mes deux points, divisant ainsi ma capacité de je ne sais quoi par deux ?
> 
> :hein:


euh&#8230; &#231;a fait un moment, et je ne d&#233;noncerai pas la responsable&#8230;   :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

T'es pas bien &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de maiwen ?


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2006)

Voilà donc ce que ça donnerait :

*grug : 13 (10+3 par SM = 13)*
ponkhead : 8
*rezba : 7 (12 -5 points = 7)*
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
tibomong4 : 6
*la(n)guille : 2 (+2parce qu'il est nommé chambellan sur ce tour)*
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
roberto : 1
tirhum : 1
nobody : -1
lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -8 (+1 par SM = -7 )
silvio : -8



			
				odrè a dit:
			
		

> Attention suspens : SM a encore 1 points à donner.



Putain, ça sert à quoi que j'ai demissioné si je dois me taper tout le boulot


----------



## N°6 (24 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - Est-ce que n°6 est revenu.



- Kesçapeutphout ? ? :mouais:   


Edit : Si le prochain Maître du Château cherche quelqu'un pour remettre une volée de - 5 points à Rezba, je suis volontaire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et grug a raison, si je me réfère à mon tableau excel.



Il a fait un tableau excel  :love: 

PS : tu as fait une sauvegarde au moins ?! :affraid:


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Voilà donc ce que ça donnerait :
> 
> *grug : 13 (10+3 par SM = 13)*
> ponkhead : 8
> ...




Rezba : *7* (12-5=7)

Si je peux me permettre.


----------



## joanes (24 Août 2006)

Salutatousse,

Juste pour savoir, comment on vote, non passque bon, le Chambéllan en question ne me semble pas être trés présent dans les parages


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rezba : *7* (12-5=7)
> 
> Si je peux me permettre.



je te dis pas la clique ...  
entre un chambellan aux abonnés absents, une exécutrice ... bon ... qui a des pbs avec les comptes, et un Maître qu'on sent ... comment dire ... peu concerné, lointain, voire en Suisse, moi je dis cet Exécutif sent le sapin ....


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Salutatousse,
> 
> Juste pour savoir, comment on vote, non passque bon, le Chambéllan en question ne me semble pas être trés présent dans les parages


Un maitre m&#234;me pas &#233;lu, une ex&#233;cutrice qui ne sait pas compter, un chambellan absent...
*Il est temps que tout &#231;a change !*


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un maitre même pas élu, une exécutrice qui ne sait pas compter, un chambellan absent...
> *Il est temps que tout ça change !*



Purée !!
ayé : on a réussi à mettre en place un lien télépathique entre l'avenue des moulins et Palavas sans même y penser  !!!
   
Ah t'es pas à Palavas ...


----------



## joanes (24 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Purée !!
> 
> Ah t'es pas à Palavas ...




Palavas ; c'est trés surfait quand même....


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Palavas ; c'est tr&#233;s surfait quand m&#234;me....



Tout &#224; fait !

Tiens d'ailleurs c'est comme la Suisse :love: :love:  : je n'y mets jamais les pieds !!
Moi je me baigne Avenue des Moulins ....


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> et un Ma&#238;tre qu'on sent ... comment dire ... peu concern&#233;, lointain, voire en Suisse, moi je dis cet Ex&#233;cutif sent le sapin ....





			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Tiens d'ailleurs c'est comme la Suisse : je n'y mets jamais les pieds !!



T'as qque chose contre la Suisse ?  

Et tu sais... le sapin... &#231;a sent tr&#232;s bon... En plus le P&#232;re No&#235;l y met les cadeaux dessous :love:


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'as qque chose contre la Suisse ?



Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; Craquounette.

Point du tout : d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites ..  



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et tu sais... le sapin... &#231;a sent tr&#232;s bon... En plus le P&#232;re No&#235;l y met les cadeaux dessous :love:


Oui mais les &#233;pines  
j'ai r&#233;solu le pb : arbre en plastique 
D'ailleurs c'est fantastique ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre.



Si je puis me permettre aussi : Tibomong4 = *8* (6+2 non ?)


----------



## rezba (24 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre aussi : Tibomong4 = *8* (6+2 non ?)



Heu... Non. Le décompte donné par grug tient compte des résultats des dernières élections. Tes deux points sont déja intégrés.


----------



## Craquounette (24 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre aussi : Tibomong4 = *8* (6+2 non ?)



Pas encore au pouvoir et ça fraude déjà...... 

Tu vas bientôt nous créer des emplois fictifs toi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un maitre même pas élu, une exécutrice qui ne sait pas compter, un chambellan absent...
> *Il est temps que tout ça change !*


J'ai réuni un cabinet de crise et j'y travaille.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai r&#233;uni un cabinet de crise et j'y travaille.


Tu peux compter sur mon soutien fid&#232;le et ind&#233;fectible. 

_


Ton d&#233;vou&#233;, Ed._


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore au pouvoir et &#231;a fraude d&#233;j&#224;......
> 
> Tu vas bient&#244;t nous cr&#233;er des emplois fictifs toi



Ne jouez pas avec mon int&#233;grit&#233; sinon je vous ressors l'affaire des &#233;lecteurs fictifs de sinistre m&#233;moire 

PS : Rezba en tant qu'ex-cleanissime et gardien du temple excel, j'accepte vos comptes


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rezba : *7* (12-5=7)
> 
> Si je peux me permettre.


:affraid:

arrrgl, ça m'apprendra à faire des copier/coller :afraid:


----------



## Grug (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai r&#233;uni un cabinet de crise et j'y travaille.


boum ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> boum ! :affraid:


_Et croyez-moi, cette humiliation publique ne fait que commencer._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moins 5 points !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as fait un tableau excell :mouais:
Et tu restes là dans ton coin à rien dire .... 

A rezba et aux autres chambellisimes :  
Si vous pouviez rajouter mon point dans le tableau excell, si je puis me permettre


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2006)

Voici ce que dissimule monsieur Excel dans les caves secr&#232;tes de Cupertino qui communiquent avec le ch&#226;teau :

rezba : 12
grug : 10
ponkhead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
tibomong4 : 6
aricosec : 27
loustic : 27
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
roberto : 1
tirhum : 1
nobody : -1
lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -8
silvio : -8

:mouais: :rose:  :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

et voila, je m'absente et c'est la panique dans les couloirs...


Tibo... mon petit, reprends toi, ne laisse pas ces vils manants t'embrouiller.   Refaites les comptes depuis le début et vous verrez que notre candidate a beaucoup plus de 6; voire même 8. 

Notre candidate en est à 36, ce qui je vous l'accorde est beaucoup mais quand on aime , on ne compte plus... 

Si j'en suis arrivé là, c'est parceque tibo est la belle de meaux, mon est bon et G4 est smarte. C'est vrai quoi, M****e!

Bref, pour une présidence tranquille; *votes tibomonG4* ou alors abstiens toi, je sais pas moi, vas boire un coup, faire des photos, de la moto, aides les nioubes... Bref, sois utiles. Evites les sujets techniques, on sait jamais:mouais: 


*NB: ce qu'il faut pas faire*


----------



## katelijn (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai réuni un cabinet de crise et j'y travaille.



Ça y'est la Trinitré est en route


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça y'est la Trinitré est en route



ça va péter, je le sens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

BIG PONKTHER IS WATCHIN YOU






VOTEZ POUR L'OEIL DU CYCLONE


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> VOTEZ POUR L'OEIL DU CYCLONE


Je vote pour toi contre une photo d&#233;dicac&#233;e de toi en nu frontal (c'est-&#224;-dire de la t&#234;te aux pieds, et pas juste un gros plan sur le front, on ne me la fait pas).

EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais, la d&#233;dicace, dans un coin en bas et en petit. Merci. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour toi contre une photo dédicacée de toi en nu frontal (c'est-à-dire de la tête aux pieds, et pas juste un gros plan sur le front, on ne me la fait pas).
> 
> EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais, la dédicace, dans un coin en bas et en petit. Merci. :love:


Même pas une chaussette ?

Hé hé.

Non.
Mon corps appartient à la concupiscence moite des désirs féminins.


----------



## katelijn (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> BIG PONKTHER IS WATCHIN YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas rassurant là, c'est quoi comme maladie?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Mon corps appartient à la concupiscence moite des désirs féminins.



Tu permets que je te cite?


----------



## teo (25 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser : _faut que j'aille prendre une douche.
> _:love:
> :love:



Tu devrais essayer le hammam, c'est moite aussi   Je t'envoie mon masseur ? (si si si, tu le connais, c'est Kurt, du Cercle )


----------



## aricosec (25 Août 2006)

l'acharnement des nouveaux arrivants,vacanciers repus de farniente
bronzés jusqu'au sourcils,gavés de baisouille se pressent de voter
et là je dis *stop !*
choississez un candidat dur a la tàche,qui a trimé nuit et jour pendant le mois d'aout.
plus la nuit d'ailleurs ,secondé par l'infatigable CRAQUOUNETTE
le meilleur choix reste donc 
.
.
*supermoquette *


----------



## silvio (25 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> l'acharnement des nouveaux arrivants,vacanciers repus de farniente
> bronzés jusqu'au sourcils,gavés de baisouille se pressent de voter
> et là je dis *stop !*
> choississez un candidat dur a la tàche,qui a trimé nuit et jour pendant le mois d'aout.
> ...



hé oh !

moi aussi j'ai trimé dur .... contre


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2006)

Ah &#231;a pour &#234;tre infatiguable, elle l'est... j'ai pris un coup de vieux avec


----------



## Craquounette (25 Août 2006)

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour le bien être du Maître...  

Mais bon là, c'est carrément ça frôle quand même le droit de cuissage  Qui a dit que ça me déplaisait ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour le bien être du Maître...
> 
> Mais bon là, c'est carrément ça frôle quand même le droit de cuissage  Qui a dit que ça me déplaisait ???



Je ne sais pas si ça te déplait mais tu te rappelles de ton idée (non protégée parce que déjà beaucoup utilisée) d'il y a quelques semaines ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2006)

Bon je vois que &#231;a part dans le seul bon sens, donc je vais pouvoir prendre mes 72h de vacances annuelles au chaud avec des boissons fra&#238;ches 

Et n'en mettez pas partout sinon c'est silvio qqui devra nettoyer


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois que ça part dans le seul bon sens, donc je vais pouvoir prendre mes 72h de vacances annuelles au chaud avec des boissons fraîches
> 
> Et n'en mettez pas partout sinon c'est silvio qqui devra nettoyer



On fera ce qu'on pourra, comme d'habitude. 

J'en mettrais de partout pour mon silvio 
Bonnes vacances maître.


----------



## samoussa (25 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois que ça part dans le seul bon sens, donc je vais pouvoir prendre mes 72h de vacances annuelles au chaud avec des boissons fraîches


revolution :mouais:


----------



## silvio (25 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois que ça part dans le seul bon sens, donc je vais pouvoir prendre mes 72h de vacances annuelles au chaud avec des boissons fraîches
> 
> Et n'en mettez pas partout sinon c'est silvio qqui devra nettoyer



Que nenni mon bon Maître : j'ai pris mes appartements en dehors du Château, près de la catapulte que Thirium en d'autres temps m'a confiée :love: 

D'ailleurs, je me propose de vous envoyer le cadavre de l'Anguille par dessus les remparts : cela fait 3 jours qu'il marine au milieu des algues et du guano, et franchement, il sent pas bon    

Tu demanderas à la Reine de la Fessée ou à l'un de tes rares supporters de nettoyer


----------



## teo (25 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je n'ai que faire qu'un germano-turc à moustache tombante regard sournois et tatouage explicite !
> *
> 
> Je ne fréquente que les moiteurs délicates des saunas scandinaves mixtes avec des génériques au synthétiseur.
> ...



Ca doit te rappeler Madame Butterfly de Malcom Maclaren, c'est ça ? :love:

C'est vrai que Kurt a pas la même douceur dans le doigté


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Kurt a pas la même douceur dans le doigté


En même temps, c'est pas comme si tu l'avais fait venir pour sa conversation...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, c'est pas comme si tu l'avais fait venir pour sa conversation...


 
Si, mais il ne parle qu'en braille...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2006)

Dites donc, c'est chez moi ici.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est chez moi ici.


T'as des titres de propriété en bonne et due forme?...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Août 2006)

Post 4087 et suivants

p&#252;tain mais oh !


----------



## mamyblue (26 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Post 4087 et suivants
> 
> pütain mais oh !


Et voilà du coup tu vas plus en vacances


----------



## aricosec (26 Août 2006)

_c'est un scandale mon bon maitre_ !
-
_silvio,odré, l'anguille !_
trois de tes ministres pretendants 
qui t'ont trahis pendant le mois d'aout,prélassés tous,mollement sur la plage
reviennent et ne font rien pour toi,
seul le noble LOUSTIC et preux chevalier ARICOSEC
s'occupait vaillament a sauver ton ecu 
et gente damoiselle CRAQUOUNETTE de ton ... 
aussi, honni toute demande de recompense de ces infideles 
notre devise est
-
_toujours plus loin avec SUPERMOQUETTE_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _c'est un scandale mon bon maitre_ !
> -
> _silvio,odré, l'anguille !_
> trois de tes ministres pretendants
> ...



en parlant de saint maclo*, t'as pensé à passer l'aspirateur dans le chateau. Tibomon est délicate et n'aime pas quand il y  de la poussière.


*Vote utile? TibomonG4*


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de saint maclo*, t'as pensé à passer l'aspirateur dans le chateau. Tibomon est délicate et n'aime pas quand il y  de la poussière...


Faudrait voir à voir !
C'est tibo qui finira ses jours au fond de l'aspirateur
au milieu de la poussière et des poils de moustaches.
Nous y veillerons !

 
 
 

VOTEZ  SUPORMEQUETTE  !


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2006)

tss tss, la campagne electorale n'est pas commenc&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> VOTEZ  SUPORMEQUETTE  !




Hum, faudrait voir à pas démarrer l'apéro trop tot. :love: 

TibomonG4, viens l'heure est là, et eux sont très las.

TIBOMONG4


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tss tss, la campagne electorale n'est pas commencée.


T'es sûr ? Ça sent pourtant déjà le purin.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tss tss, la campagne electorale n'est pas commencée.



Si elle a commencé le 17 août, je comprends pourquoi tu as laissé ta place 
Et elle finit le 31 août. 

D'ailleurs le décompte : 

*grug : 13 (10+3 par SM = 13)*
 ponkhead : 8
*rezba : 7 (12 -5 points = 7)*
 maiwen : 7
 queenlucia : 6
 supermoquette : 6
 tibomong4 : 6
*la(n)guille : 2 (+2parce qu'il est nommé chambellan sur ce tour)*
 loustic : 2
 joanes : 1
 mado : 1
 N°6 : 1
 roberto : 1
 tirhum : 1
*odré : 1*
 nobody : -1
 lemmy : -2
 Ed the Head : -8 (+1 par SM = -7 )
 silvio : -8

pmf 

Au fait j'ai vomit de partout hier soir


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2006)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Tu veux essayer le lit &#224; baldaquin du Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau ? ?  Odr&#233; te r&#233;veillera en te fessant


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux essayer le lit à baldaquin du Maître du château ?



hmmm hmmm


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> hmmm hmmm



C'est bien pour cela que j'ai &#233;dit&#233;  Je me doutais bien qu'un esprit tordu allait profiter de mon manque de vigilance   Cela dit, ch&#232;re Craquonette, sachez que je dors dans mon panier dans mon aile du ch&#226;teau  Libre &#224; vous de partager un morceau de couette avec tirhum si cela est son d&#233;sir et le v&#244;tre


----------



## silvio (26 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> _c'est un scandale mon bon maitre_ !
> -
> _silvio,odré, l'anguille !_
> trois de tes ministres pretendants
> ...



hein ? quoi ? on m'a promotionné d'office ?  
Ministre moi ? :mouais: 
Alors que je suis contre tout ce qui est pour, et pour tout ce qui est contre depuis le début hors l'opposition :love: :love: 

Je vous dis pas la fine équipe : ça sent vraiment la fin de règne :sleep: 

Aller le 31 on liquide tout ça, et on vote TibomonG4 !!!
Hein Maîtresse ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> hein ? quoi ? on m'a promotionné d'office ?
> Ministre moi ? :mouais:
> Alors que je suis contre tout ce qui est pour, et pour tout ce qui est contre depuis le début hors l'opposition :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Tirhum a l'air envahi par un sommeil inquiétant. Quant à l'Arico, il est difficile de dire si son erreur est dû à un coup de fatigue ou à autre chose. Ma vigilance même a été mise à mal  La cantine du château serait-elle contaminée ? Je me pose la question. Quoiqu'il en soit l'intendance ne suit pas, il se trame quelque chose ! Je vous propose d'être vigilant dans les jours à venir. Vous qui êtes souvent dans les couloirs, rapportez tout mouvement anormal. Les cris venant de la salle d'exercice de la Fesseuse Odré sont habituels, ne vous en préoccupez pas !


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tirhum a l'air envahi par un sommeil inqui&#233;tant. (...)


je ne fais que reprendre quelques forces avant les "choses s&#233;rieuses"..........


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais que reprendre quelques forces avant les "choses sérieuses"..........



Le bienheureux après la fessée


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2006)

&#231;a tente quelqu'un, un p'tit steak d'autruche ?!...........


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça tente quelqu'un, un p'tit steak d'autruche ?!...........



C'est super bon, juste avec une pincée de sel, saignant, enfin bon mangez en


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je ne fais que reprendre quelques forces avant les "choses sérieuses"..........



Les médisants qui parlaient de mollesse vous sous-estimez donc   




			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> Le bienheureux après la fessée



La science du dosage  Pas de vacances incluses dans votre contrat lorsque vous avez accepté le portefeuille ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La science du dosage  Pas de vacances incluses dans votre contrat lorsque vous avez accepté le portefeuille ?



Si la semaine dernière je n'étais pas là ... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ça tente quelqu'un, un p'tit steak d'autruche ?!...........



Certains odré proposé l'aile ou la cuisse coucou: Pascal77)


----------



## loustic (26 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Si elle a commencé le 17 août, je comprends pourquoi tu as laissé ta place
> Et elle finit le 31 août.
> 
> D'ailleurs le décompte :
> ...


On voit bien que cette liste a été vomie et trafiquée.
Voici la véritable liste


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Certains odré proposé l'aile ou la cuisse coucou: Pascal77)



Tiens pour une fois que ce ne sont pas à mes cuisses qu'on s'attaque


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pour une fois que ce ne sont pas à mes cuisses qu'on s'attaque


miam !!........  
_(ça ne saurait tarder...)....  _


----------



## aricosec (27 Août 2006)

_*ah ! mon bon maitre*_ !
-
l'opposition est devenu virulente
et trame un complot dans la soupente
j'ai pourtant cru te feoder SILVIO
et voila qu'il se lie a ta rival TIBO
ameute pour l'estocade,tes fiers partisans
car nous sommes tous pret a leur rentrer dedans
ils avallerons ainsi leurs ignobles infamies
moi ça me donne envie, d'aller faire pipi ( qu'est qui faut pas faire pour trouver une rime )


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2006)

Grug : 13 (10+3 par SM = 13)
ponkhead : 8
rezba : 7 (12 -5 points = 7)
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6
tibomong4 : 6
la(n)guille : 2 (+2parce qu'il est nomm&#233; chambellan sur ce tour)
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
roberto : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1
Docqu&#233;ville : 0
nobody : -1
lemmy : -2
Ed the Head : -8 (+1 par SM = -7 )
silvio : -8


ne pas oublier ceux qui snt tomb&#233;s &#224; zero, ils ont eu &#224; un moment des points, et doivent donc etre integr&#233;s dans les comptes !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Alors cette fois ça devrait être la dernière hein non ? encore un avis sur ce décompte :mouais:


----------



## philire (27 Août 2006)

:love:hot



!. 








Pour les indécis : _les yeux guident le cur..._​


----------



## Craquounette (27 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vois que &#231;a part dans le seul bon sens, donc je vais pouvoir prendre mes 72h de vacances annuelles au chaud avec des boissons fra&#238;ches



Tr&#232;s cher Ma&#238;tre! J'esp&#232;re que vos vacances ce sont bien pass&#233;es et que la m&#233;t&#233;o &#233;tait plus cl&#233;mente qu'au ch&#226;teau... 




J'esp&#232;re &#233;galement que vous avez pu vous reposer, votre forme &#233;tait un peu en baisse ces derniers jours. Je vous ai eu connu plus... vaillant &#224; la t&#226;che 

Les choses sont assez calmes en votre absence, mais revenez vite! Votre place est dans votre palais, sur votre tr&#244;ne...

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore compris : SuperMoquette est le chef et chef il restera!!!


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2006)

*il nous faut Docqu&#233;ville &#224; la t&#234;te du chateau !*


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2006)

tiens !! je.... sens... (?!.... ) un .... fr&#233;missement ?!.....


----------



## katelijn (27 Août 2006)

Un frôlement plutôt ...  ou plutôt une ébauche d'esquisse.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *il nous faut Docquéville à la tête du chateau !*


Je ne vous ai pas abandonnés, je vous ai accompagnés.
Je ne suis pas candidat, mais s'il apparaît, le moment venu, que je suis le mieux à même de porter nos idées, je ne me déroberai pas.


----------



## katelijn (27 Août 2006)

Tu reviens de La Rochelle?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Tu reviens de La Rochelle?


Si tu me connaissais mieux, tu saurais que je ne quitte jamais bien longtemps l'&#238;le de Raie.


----------



## katelijn (27 Août 2006)

hihi ... c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ...


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu me connaissais mieux, tu saurais que je ne quitte jamais bien longtemps l'île de Raie.


je vous ai connu plus... flamboyant et fort en verbe, cher ami......


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je vous ai connu plus... flamboyant et fort en verbe, cher ami......


Ah ça... On ne peux pas être et avoir été. Regarde l'Amok.


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça... On ne peux pas être et avoir été. Regarde l'Amok.


quel est l'âge fatidique ?!..... y'a rien dans les "manuscrits de la Mer Morte" à son ce sujet là....


----------



## katelijn (28 Août 2006)

Relis Homère ...


----------



## joanes (28 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *il nous faut Docquéville à la tête du chateau !*




Bah pourquoi ??? :mouais:  

Ah, oui, ça y est j'me rappelle


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bah pourquoi ??? :mouais:
> 
> Ah, oui, ça y est j'me rappelle


ça a de la mémoire, une tortue ?!....


----------



## mado (28 Août 2006)

Celles qui mangent du poisson, oui


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bah pourquoi ??? :mouais:
> 
> Ah, oui, ça y est j'me rappelle



Ben moi je me rappelle pas :mouais:
pourtant j'ai tout lut ...


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous ai pas abandonnés, je vous ai accompagnés.
> Je ne suis pas candidat, mais s'il apparaît, le moment venu, que je suis le mieux à même de porter nos idées, je ne me déroberai pas.








*un anneau pour les initier tous !*​
! capilotractage inside !


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

a big black hole ?!!!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## silvio (28 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> a big black hole ?!!!! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



un saut dans le vide intersid&#233;ral  ?


----------



## joanes (28 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne tournons pas le dos &#224; cette exp&#233;rience !!
> :hein:
> :love:




&#231;a jamais :mouais:    




			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je me rappelle pas :mouais:
> pourtant j'ai tout lut ...



Suffit pas de lire...il faut suivre... enfin Odr&#233;


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a jamais :mouais:



Comme tu dis, sinon il risque de prendre les choses en main... et l&#224; la majorit&#233; ferait une perc&#233;e fulgurante mais nous savons que tout &#231;a retombera tr&#232;s vite. Conclusion : l'Opposition sociale a de beaux jours devant elle car ses militants brandissent haut son drapeau, depuis fort longtemps et ils tiennent ! S'il fallait une preuve de leur vigueur et de leur fougue,  l&#224; voil&#224; !


----------



## joanes (28 Août 2006)

_Percée_, voilà c'est ça, la *percée fulgurante* du Doc.... aille, ouille, ouille ouille ouille....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> _Percée_, voilà c'est ça, la *percée fulgurante* du Doc.... aille, ouille, ouille ouille ouille....



Ah ben voilà, j'ai compris


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *un anneau pour les initier tous !*​


Merci Gr&#233;goire. Le moment venu, je ne t'oublierai pas. Tu es mon ami. 

P.S. : J'ai failli rater la vid&#233;o. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Août 2006)

Houllalalala le bordel !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> aille, ouille, ouille ouille ouille....


Tu te flattes, petit homme aux sourcils mobiles. Beaucoup.


----------



## philire (28 Août 2006)

*... l'Opposition et ses membres militants si mobiles*



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> S'il fallait une preuve de leur vigueur et de leur fougue,  là voilà !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

purée ça sent la rentrée à plein nez !!!!!


----------



## aricosec (28 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> purée ça sent la rentrée à plein nez !!!!!


-
_*oui ma bonne ODRe !*_
-
*il faut etre vigilant,et surveiller ses arrieres*
*ces bandes de manants fourbissent leurs rapieres*
*et pourrait bien nous la planter au ****
*si vous n'ameuter pas les chevaliers du cru*
-
*votez supermoquette !*


----------



## joanes (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu te flattes, petit homme aux sourcils mobiles. Beaucoup.




Ah, zut, moi qui croyais que c'&#233;tait toi que je flattais   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *il faut etre vigilant,et surveiller ses arrieres*
> *ces bandes de manants fourbissent leurs rapieres*
> *et pourrait bien nous la planter au ****
> *si vous n'ameuter pas les chevaliers du cru*



cru de quel cru ? parce que là :bebe:

On est le 28, plus que 4 jours ... 

Une tournée de fessée ? déjà bu et Mamyblue y prend goût :afraid:

Je commence à faire mes bagages et je torpille la cave


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> purée ça sent la rentrée à plein nez !!!!!


Ouaip, &#231;a pue.


----------



## N°6 (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci Grégoire. Le moment venu, je ne t'oublierai pas. Tu es mon ami.
> 
> P.S. : J'ai failli rater la vidéo. :rateau:




    Est-ce-que l'intégrale est visible quelque part ?


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce-que l'intégrale est visible quelque part ?


l'integrale des discours de docqu&#233;villes sera disponible d&#232;s la fin de son 7eme mandat


----------



## philire (28 Août 2006)

pas vendeur, nous on propose l'intégrale des discours de Tibomon dès son 1er


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2006)

Tiens, je vais me pr&#233;senter. Comme &#231;a, je me rallierais &#224; DocEvil, si d'aventure je suis derri&#232;re lui ! 

* VOTEZ REZBA !*
 IL VOUS NIQUERA, 
MAIS AU MOINS VOUS SEREZ PR&#201;VENUS !​


----------



## N°6 (28 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> l'integrale des discours de docquévilles sera disponible dès la fin de son 7eme mandat



Faites chier !  Y'en a plus que pour les générations futures maintenant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2006)

C'est une idée où vBull manque cruellement de vocabulaire ?


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une idée où vBull manque cruellement de vocabulaire ?


Non, c'est qu'il ne sait pas conjuguer. 


* VOTEZ REZBA !*
 IL VOUS APPRENDRA À NIQUER* VBULL



 _ *ah ben non, tu vois, il a de vraies lacunes... _​


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2006)

Avec DocEvil
Tout deviendra vil

Pire avec rezba
Tout sera bien bas

Ne soyez pas mous
Enrichissez-vous


VOTEZ  POQUERSUMETTE


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> pas vendeur, nous on propose l'intégrale des discours de Tibomon dès son 1er


no comment.


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Avec DocEvil
> Tout deviendra vil
> 
> Pire avec rezba
> ...


Donne du rhum &#224; ton.....


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2006)

La campagne sera d&#233;sormais courte, mon programme sera donc simple :

1. Remettre supermoquette au travail. La science a besoin de lui.
2. Vider Odr&#233;.
3. Continuer l'extension du ch&#226;teau grace aux travaux de Roberto.
4. Donner une salle &#224; Doqu&#233;ville. Toutes les minorit&#233;s doivent &#234;tre repr&#233;sent&#233;es.
5. R&#233;duire l'opposition animale &#224; un rang domestique.
6. D&#233;cr&#233;ter une semaine de bain de champagne pour tout le monde, avec pr&#233;servatifs parfum&#233;s.



*Votez Rezba*
Lui, au moins, sait pourquoi il est l&#224; !​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 2. Vider Odré.



Pour l'instant c'est toi qui est délesté de 5 points


----------



## aricosec (28 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Avec DocEvil
> Tout deviendra vil
> 
> Pire avec rezba
> ...


-
c'est un scandale,L'ANGUILLE,ODRE, entre autres qui devait veillez a la pureté
des descendants de notre MAITRE
ont laissé faire l'accouplement de SUPERMOQUETTE et de MACOUNETTE
ce qui donne comme fils batard *POKERSUMETTE*
*-*
*non je ne te suivrais pas dans cette trahison,*
je ne laisserais pas trahir mon maitre comme le fut CESAR 
-
non LOUSTIC ne rejette pas SUPER GOUROU 
tu pourrais l'avoir dans le cou  
-


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 4. Donner une salle &#224; Doqu&#233;ville. Toutes les minorit&#233;s doivent &#234;tre repr&#233;sent&#233;es.


Je te remercie de te soucier de mon sort, mais le ch&#226;teau dispose d&#233;j&#224; d'une chapelle et, comme j'aime &#224; le r&#233;p&#233;ter souvent, je suis partout chez moi o&#249; une cloche sonne.

Par ailleurs, je tiens &#224; r&#233;affirmer que je ne suis pas candidat. N&#233;anmoins, si une majorit&#233; venait &#224; se former autour de mon nom, j'assumerai pleinement mes responsabilit&#233;s. Je pense que l'autorit&#233; morale qu'on s'accorde &#224; me reconna&#238;tre suffit &#224; me rendre l&#233;gitime. Quoi qu'il advienne, qu'on veuille bien se souvenir que le bien public a toujours &#233;t&#233; mon seul objectif.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie de te soucier de mon sort, mais le château dispose déjà d'une chapelle et, comme j'aime à le répéter souvent, je suis partout chez moi où une cloche sonne.


Ah, c'est pour ça que tu te sens si bien sur MacGé, les cloches, c'est pas ce qui manque.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est pour ça que tu te sens si bien sur MacGé, les cloches, c'est pas ce qui manque.


Tu en es un exemple marquant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 5. Réduire l'opposition animale à un rang domestique.



:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu en es un exemple marquant.


Non, tu dois confondre  : je ne r&#233;sonne pas, mais je raisonne.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu dois confondre  : je ne r&#233;sonne pas, mais je raisonne.


Tiens, un pr&#233;tentieux... Encore un qui s'imagine qu'il n'a pas pr&#233;cis&#233;ment la m&#234;me capacit&#233; au rien que ses petits camarades... 

_Si tu veux faire un truc intelligent dans ta vie, tu sais pour qui voter. Sauf &#233;videmment si tu allies la rancune &#224; la sottise._


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> c'est un scandale,L'ANGUILLE,ODRE, entre autres qui devait veillez a la pureté
> des descendants de notre MAITRE
> ont laissé faire l'accouplement de SUPERMOQUETTE et de MACOUNETTE
> ...


Zut, je suis un incompris !

N'ayant aucune preuve, je ne sais pas du tout s'il a SUMETTRE  !

Quoi qu'il arrive, contre pets et marées je resterai fidèle à RUPERGOUSOU.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'est un scandale,L'ANGUILLE,ODRE, entre autres qui devait veillez a la pureté
> des descendants de notre MAITRE



Supermoquette ne m'avait pas parler de cette basse oeuvre là :afraid:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Si tu veux faire un truc intelligent dans ta vie, tu sais pour qui voter. Sauf &#233;videmment si tu allies la rancune &#224; la sottise._


Je n'ai pas ce probl&#232;me l&#224;, moi je suis dans le ch&#226;teau d'en face, et on a un tyran. C'est bien plus passionnant, on r&#234;ve de faire la r&#233;volution, nous.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas ce probl&#232;me l&#224;, moi je suis dans le ch&#226;teau d'en face, et on a un tyran. C'est bien plus passionnant, on r&#234;ve de faire la r&#233;volution, nous.


&#192; 33 ans, tu r&#234;ves encore du grand soir ? Tu nous fais quoi l&#224; ? Une pouss&#233;e d'acn&#233; ?


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À 33 ans, tu rêves encore du grand soir ? Tu nous fais quoi là ? Une poussée d'acné ?





Ouais ben là, ça fait 10 minutes que je cherche quoi lui répondre, mais j'trouve pas. :rose: 
Quelle répartie, ce Doc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben l&#224;, &#231;a fait 10 minutes que je cherche quoi lui r&#233;pondre, mais j'trouve pas. :rose:
> Quelle r&#233;partie, ce Doc...



C'est parce que ses voies sont imp&#233;n&#233;trables mais que les crises d'acn&#233; de l'humanit&#233; il les conna&#238;t pour les avoir engendr&#233;es


----------



## joanes (28 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que *ses voies* sont impénétrables .....




Rhaaaa, les voies du Doc.... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

*Après Dancing Queen Lucia*​*Abba Rezba*​


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais me présenter. Comme ça, je me rallierais à DocEvil, si d'aventure je suis derrière lui !
> 
> * VOTEZ REZBA !*
> IL VOUS NIQUERA,
> MAIS AU MOINS VOUS SEREZ PRÉVENUS !​




Docquéville, un candidat ouvert


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Docquéville, un candidat ouvert


Tu me fais un effet... Comment dire ?... Étonnant.


----------



## joanes (28 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Docquéville, un candidat ouvert




T'exagéres à peine là hein ??   

D'ailleurs il le dit lui-même..._"prenez moi pour un..."_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2006)

Bon, juste pour prévenir les petits rigolos (et plus particulièrement Mr Ramirez Ba), le Patron est sur le retour...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Et il pète le feu...


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais un effet... Comment dire ?... &#201;tonnant.


tiens donc   

Fort de ce temoignage, de mon experience de double d'ici maitre, et de mon impossibilit&#233; &#224; briguer un 3&#233;me mandat, et de mon abscence lors des rejoiuss&#8230; &#233;lections prochaines,  je me permet de vous inciter &#224; porter vos suffrages sur le condidat d'ouverture sus cit&#233; : Docqu&#233;villes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens donc
> 
> Fort de ce temoignage, de mon experience de double d'ici maitre, et de mon impossibilité à briguer un 3éme mandat, et de mon abscence lors des rejoiuss élections prochaines,  je me permet de vous inciter à porter vos suffrages sur le condidat d'ouverture sus cité : Docquéville


 Ce qui me restait de dignité part en lambeaux...
 Quelle dignité ?
 Ah oui, j'oubliais.


----------



## mado (28 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens donc
> 
> Fort de ce temoignage, de mon experience de double d'ici maitre, et de mon impossibilité à briguer un 3éme mandat, et de mon abscence lors des rejoiuss élections prochaines, je me permet de vous inciter à porter vos suffrages sur le condidat d'ouverture sus cité : Docquévilles




En tout cas il te fait l'effet aussi  T'en perds ton orthographe..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas il te fait l'effet aussi  T'en perds ton orthographe..


Merci de le souligner. On ne le répétera jamais assez, je ne suis ni _condidat_ ni candidat (mais faudrait pas me pousser beaucoup).


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci de le souligner. On ne le répétera jamais assez, je ne suis ni _condidat_ ni candidat (mais faudrait pas me pousser beaucoup).


Attention !
Poussez pas !
Il est sur la pente glissante du vil toqué !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et il pète le feu...


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, à tel point que les douaniers ont demandé les papiers directement à mon foie.


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, à tel point que les douaniers ont demandé les papiers directement à mon foie.


SM triomphe de tout, de la fistule, finule, canicule, clavicule, bidule, ridicule, vestibule,...
Chapeau !


----------



## aricosec (29 Août 2006)

_l'alcool .... non !_
_supermoquette... oui !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens de voter.*
> Alors que j'accomplissais la procédure de vote en essayant de me souvenir de l'orthographe du pseudo incompréhensib' du Chambellan, j'hésitais encore, et puis j'ai eu comme une révélation, un voile s'est déchiré dans les méandres compliqués et parfois sans issue de mon cerveau et là derrière ce voile...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



C'est
C'est
C'est
C'est L'hymen!!! 
:rateau: 
   








je mégare...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> je mégare...:rose:


Et pas seulement Saint-Lazarre... (Pascal 77 )


----------



## joanes (29 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens de voter.*
> ......et l&#224; derri&#232;re ce voile...
> 
> :love:
> ...



Oui, vas y, alors quoi, hein, dis quoi ??? La vierge en short sur un 400 m ? :mouais:    


PS : j'ai dis la vierge. Non passque j'en vois d'ici hein, bon....


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vas y, alors quoi, hein, dis quoi ??? La vierge en short sur un 400 m ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> PS : j'ai dis la vierge. Non passque j'en vois d'ici hein, bon....





*Votez rezba*
Y'aura des vierges en short 
plein les cours du château.
Et de l'huile. Et des olives. Plein.
​


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens de voter.*



Mais nous ne te demanderons pas qui se cachait derrière ce voile


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Votez rezba*
> Y'aura des vierges en short
> plein les cours du château.
> Et de l'huile. Et des olives. Plein.
> ​



C'est sûr ça  Et des jambes plâtrées ou d'autres parties du corps aussi par conséquent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens de voter.*
> Alors que j'accomplissais la procédure de vote en essayant de me souvenir de l'orthographe du pseudo incompréhensib' du Chambellan, j'hésitais encore, et puis j'ai eu comme une révélation, un voile s'est déchiré dans les méandres compliqués et parfois sans issue de mon cerveau et là derrière ce voile...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:


Idem.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Vous savez que le Chambellan ne s'est pas connecté depuis 6 bons jours ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez que le Chambellan ne s'est pas connecté depuis 6 bons jours ?



Oui je sais :mouais:


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr ça  Et des jambes plâtrées ou d'autres parties du corps aussi par conséquent



Tu ne sais pas glisser, hein !? 
Le Doc organise toujours des séminaires de savonette glissante ? Ça peut valoir le coup de t'y inscrire.


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez que le Chambellan ne s'est pas connecté depuis 6 bons jours ?


Il est censé revenir demain.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le Doc organise toujours des séminaires de savonette glissante ? Ça peut valoir le coup de t'y inscrire.


Tu as toujours été l'un de mes élèves les plus doués. :love:


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens de voter.*
> Alors que j'accomplissais la procédure de vote en essayant de me souvenir de l'orthographe du pseudo incompréhensib' du Chambellan, j'hésitais encore, et puis j'ai eu comme une révélation, un voile s'est déchiré dans les méandres compliqués et parfois sans issue de mon cerveau et là derrière ce voile...
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Et.... tu as vu Dieu ? Jesus ? Marie-Madeleine ? 




A voté.

Aussi


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as toujours &#233;t&#233; l'un de mes &#233;l&#232;ves les plus dou&#233;s. :love:


C'est mon c&#244;t&#233; amphibie-tout terrain, &#231;a. 

Ceci dit, je savais faire glisser des savonettes avant de te conna&#238;tre.


----------



## teo (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as toujours été l'un de mes élèves les plus doués. :love:



T'as une grand douche aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon côté amphibie-tout terrain, ça.



T'es plus fort que le pasteur Gabonnais alors


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je savais faire glisser des savonettes avant de te connaître.


Oui, mais mal.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> T'as une grand douche aussi ?


À ce stade-là, c'est plus une douche, c'est un _practice_. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Votez rezba*
> Y'aura des vierges en short
> plein les cours du château.
> Et de l'huile. Et des olives. Plein.
> ​


Et des anchois ?


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et des anchois ?



Oui. Dans les olives, en boquerones, et même des frais, marinés au piment d'espelette.

Votez rezba
y'aura des olives et des anchois !​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Dans les olives, en boquerones, et même des frais, marinés au piment d'espelette.


Moi vivant, le populisme et la démagogie ne passeront pas.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moi vivant, le populisme et la démagogie ne passeront pas.


me sens des "_humeurs_" d'iconoclaste !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Je me demande si quelqu'un a voté pour moi dans ce bouge.
Quelque chose me dit que non.

Ca va sinon ?
Il se passe quoi, Charles ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Août 2006)

*si vous votez TIBO*
*vous l'aurez dans le dos*
*choisissez donc REZBA*
*vous l'aurez dans l'baba*
_*si vous votez SUPERMOQUETTE !*_
*vous gagnerez une mobylette* .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *si vous votez TIBO*
> *vous l'aurez dans le dos*
> *choisissez donc REZBA*
> *vous l'aurez dans l'baba*
> ...


Je ne suis toujours pas candidat, mais il n'est pas interdit de voter pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

*LA SEULE SOLUTION*

*C'EST TIBOMON*​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *LA SEULE SOLUTION*


À moins d'être sourd, on ne crie pas quand on a raison.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#192; moins d'&#234;tre sourd, on ne crie pas quand on a raison.



c'est d&#233;j&#224; bien de le reconna&#238;tre


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *si vous votez TIBO*
> *vous l'aurez dans le dos*
> *choisissez donc REZBA*
> *vous l'aurez dans l'baba*
> ...



Il y'a déjà eu des promesses comme ça dans le passé ... ça finit mal :mouais:


----------



## mado (29 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Dans les olives, en boquerones, et même des frais, marinés au piment d'espelette.
> 
> Votez rezba
> y'aura des olives et des anchois !​




Tu livres à domicile ?


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *LA SEULE SOLUTION*​


VOMEZ  SUPERTOQUETTE​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> VOMEZ  SUPERTOQUETTE​



vom*iss*ez qui ?


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vom*iss*ez qui ?


Non voyons !

VOQUEZ  SUPERTOMETTE​
Alors !

 :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

Pas con &#231;a demain je commence ma campagne


----------



## Craquounette (29 Août 2006)

Mado... Si tu votes SuperMoquette, je te prête mes pompes


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2006)

Quelle pointure?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

J'ai les m&#234;mes dans la bouche


----------



## katelijn (29 Août 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

J'ai voté aujourd'hui à 19 h 05. J'ai cru devoir vous en informer.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

poil au...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> poil au...


Dessine et tais-toi.


----------



## Craquounette (29 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les mêmes dans la bouche



C'est pas ça que tu dois mettre en bouche... Je t'expliquerai


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dessine et tais-toi.


fais gaffe !!.......


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe !!.......


Tes menaces ne m'impressionnent pas, gribouilleur.


----------



## silvio (29 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe !!.......



Zy-va Tirhum, te d&#233;gonfle pas !


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tes menaces ne m'impressionnent pas, gribouilleur.


gniark, gniark, gniark.......   :love:  





			
				silvio a dit:
			
		

> Zy-va Tirhum, te d&#233;gonfle pas !


ma...mine ne c'est jamais d&#233;gonfl&#233;e....   
vous n'avez m&#234;me pas id&#233;e de ce qui se passe dans ma t&#234;te !!......... :afraid: :afraid: 
_les j&#233;suites en feraient une apostasie !! ...   _


  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Zy-va Tirhum, te dégonfle pas !


T'as encore retourné ta veste ? :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Zy-va Tirhum, te dégonfle pas !



Tu n'es pas le premier à retourner ta veste mais comme c'est fait au grand jour au moins on sait à qui on a à faire   Tu fournis les gants de boxe aussi ?


----------



## silvio (30 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas le premier à retourner ta veste mais comme c'est fait au grand jour au moins on sait à qui on a à faire   Tu fournis les gants de boxe aussi ?



Mais Maîtresse : point du tout :rose: 
Je mettais juste Tirhum en demeure de gribouiller Doc  
D'ailleurs il l'a bien compris ...

Par contre SM a essayé de manipuler l'opinion par une de ses attaques sournoises, car il sait la menace que je représente pour sa future magistrature  

(mais où je vais chercher tout ça moi ....  vite un café)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

H&#233; oh j'ai encore rien fait aujourd'hui


----------



## silvio (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé oh j'ai encore rien fait aujourd'hui



traître !!! 7h30, c'est aujourd'hui ...


J'te vois, hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mais Maîtresse : point du tout :rose:



Quelle ignominie, quelle bassesse...:rateau: 



*Y'en a qu'un qu'est pas une tapette, c'est Supermoquette!*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> *Y'en a qu'un qu'est pas une tapette, c'est Supermoquette!*


Pas faux.


----------



## silvio (30 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelle ignominie, quelle bassesse...:rateau:



Nan nan : Ma&#238;tresse du Ch&#226;teau, c'est son futur titre de dans 2 jours.
J'anticipe c'est tout  
Rien &#224; voir avec une quelconque servilit&#233; ...  
Tu feras moins le malin le 1er, comme tous ceux qui ont soutenu le Ma&#238;tre actuel ...
Faites chauffer la Vierge de Nuremberg


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mais Maîtresse : point du tout :rose:
> ...



là ça fait carrément "Hoo oui Maîtresse, fouette moi, je n'ai pas été sage..."... :rateau:  

Tibo, tu portes du cuir ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là ça fait carrément "Hoo oui Maîtresse, fouette moi, je n'ai pas été sage..."... :rateau:
> 
> Tibo, tu portes du cuir ??


Rhaaaa.


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa.


 t'as un tour de chant à faire,toi ! ouste !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là ça fait carrément "Hoo oui Maîtresse, fouette moi, je n'ai pas été sage..."... :rateau:
> 
> Tibo, tu portes du cuir ??




Mouhahahaaaaaaa!



Sinon, Vbulletin, les boules, tout ça...


----------



## aricosec (30 Août 2006)

*ô* ! maitre immortel ,toi le present GOUROU
en ce jour tu vois bien,que SILVIO est un loup
DOCEVIL dans ton dos,recherche quelque alliance
et la cour de TIBO,refuse la reverence
pourtant sur CRAQUOUNETTE tu peus quand même compter
mais ouvre les mirettes,LEMMY veut te doubler
il reçut quelque temp, un vin du meilleur cru
a laquelle il se vend,je ne l'aurais pas cru
un suppot de TIBO,lui envoya la caisse
qu'il sifflat en deux temps ,sans que cela paraisse
et n'aurais je vecu,que pour cet infamie
voir mon MAITRE abbatu,par ces ames impies
Ô GRANDGOUROU soleil,de nos jours a venir
ce n'ai pas sur la treille,que tes fideles s'inspirent
même si la cuite nous guette,le soir sournoisement
il nous reste quéquette,et c'est plus motivant :rose:  
-
il te faut a present ,LOUSTIC lacher DORE
il est temps maintenant,de la laissez bosser
alors belle diablesse remet donc ton panti
allume la lumiere,et sort un peu du lit
-
*VOTEZ SUPERQUEQUETTE !*,  
*mais pas DOCEVIL !  *
*-*
purée ,je me suis gourré, bien sur c'est SUPERMOQUETTE,mais je n'arrive pas a editer  
-


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

Tirhum a dit:
			
		

> des conneries



Salet&#233; va! J'&#233;tais pass&#233; &#224; cot&#233;.


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Salet&#233; va! J'&#233;tais pass&#233; &#224; cot&#233;.


&#224; ton service !!..... :love: :love:




bon, c'est pas encore les _grandes mar&#233;es_ dans cette bicoque ce ch&#226;teau ?!........


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

Il trahit qui, sur ce tour, le ninja ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il trahit qui, sur ce tour, le ninja ?


J'aime &#224; faire croire que je suis un tra&#238;tre, alors que les grandes man&#339;uvres prennent place en plus haut lieu. C'est tellement gros que je serait surpris que quelqu'un se fasse avoir sur ce tour. :love: 

En passant, j'ai vot&#233; hier dans la journ&#233;e.


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

ROTEZ   SUPEVMOQUETTE




H&#233; ! L'arico tu t'es m&#233;lang&#233; les crayons dans ton slogan, faudrait voir &#224; &#234;tre s&#233;rieux et appliqu&#233; dans cette difficile campagne qui est cependant bien engag&#233;e. Le succ&#232;s est &#224; deux pas. En avant les manants !


----------



## unizu carn (30 Août 2006)

C'est qui la ou le candidat(e) la (le) plus sexy ?
Que je sache pour qui voter. :love:

Il faudrait quand m&#234;me que ce chateau commence &#224; ressembler &#224; quelque chose...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Ce moir&#233; est typique d'un mauvais d&#233;tramage au scannage


----------



## unizu carn (30 Août 2006)

Oui. Ou alors &#233;tait-ce volontaire, pour ne pas choquer de jeunes &#226;mes. 
Toi, tes moustaches ne sont pas sexys, par exemple.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Mais elles sont amovibles


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'as un tour de chant à faire,toi ! ouste !!




:mouais: on se calme je rode toujours mes petits autruchons et je demendais ce que j'allais voter. Je me suis souvenus alors que la chambellisime anguille était parrainée et avait été annoncée ...

Qui se présente ? Allez une petite liste : dénoncez vous, y'a des électeurs à convaincre


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Qui se présente ? Allez une petite liste : dénoncez vous, y'a des électeurs à convaincre


Mais foutez-moi la paix ! JE NE SUIS PAS candidat. On peut voter pour moi, d'accord. Mais bordel, je ne suis pas qu'un objet sexuel !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais elles sont amovibles



tu veux dire....... comme les dents d'Amok !? ....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais foutez-moi la paix ! JE NE SUIS PAS candidat. On peut voter pour moi, d'accord. Mais bordel, je ne suis pas qu'un objet sexuel !



Je me demande parfois si tu n'es pas le plus fou de tous 

mais il me semble que l'on ne peut voter, enfin que le vote sera comptabiliser que si le candidat s'est clairement présenté même s'il a des points qui traînent.

A moins qu'il ne se soit clairement désister ??????

Il y a une ambiguïté ... hé hé ....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande parfois si tu n'es pas le plus fou de tous ...



Tu traînes sur les forums depuis Avril 2005 et c'est maintenant que tu t'en aperçois !!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande parfois si tu n'es pas le plus fou de tous
> 
> mais il me semble que l'on ne peut voter, enfin que le vote sera comptabiliser que si le candidat s'est clairement pr&#233;sent&#233; m&#234;me s'il a des points qui tra&#238;nent.
> 
> ...


Nan si qql un a des points pas besoin de se pr&#233;senter 



> Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
> - d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
> ou
> - qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu tra&#238;nes sur les forums depuis Avril 2005 et c'est maintenant que tu t'en aper&#231;ois !!!


Disons que les confirmations se pr&#233;sentent petit &#224; petit ... 


Bon il est o&#249; l'an(g)uille ? :mouais:

Ok supergourou merci de m'&#244;ter ce doute, on est le combien d&#233;j&#224; ? ah c'est demain ...


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

Pas de Supermoquette, pas de TiboMon.

Pour le château un seul choix :


----------



## mado (30 Août 2006)

manque les dimensions


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> manque les dimensions


gourmande


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Il se trame une chose gigantesque


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> manque les dimensions



mp ?   :love:


----------



## mado (30 Août 2006)

Gigantesque, dit le suisse   Et il doit savoir de quoi il parle..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Pas de Supermoquette, pas de TiboMon.
> 
> Pour le château un seul choix :




   :love:  

Mais foutez-moi la paix ! JE NE SUIS PAS candidat*. On peut voter pour moi, d'accord. Mais bordel, je ne suis qu'un objet sexuel ! (doc  )

(enfin, pas tout de suite  )


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

J'ai m&#234;me trouv&#233; la tenue pour la c&#233;r&#233;monie qui ne manquera pas d'accompagner ton &#233;lection triomphale.

http://starmac.free.fr/macgeneration/laine.jpg​
Allez, laisse toi faire.
Tu seras r&#233;compens&#233;, j'en suis s&#251;r !


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même trouvé la tenue pour la cérémonie qui ne manquera pas d'accompagner ton é*l*ection triomphale.


Coquille ou lapsus ?


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

tu ne manques pas d' R mon coquin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il se trame une chose gigantesque


Ça y est ? benjamin a capitulé ? Je vais être admin ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2006)

*VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE ET JE VOUS PAYE UN VERRE À LA CAFÈTE*



















merde, ça me reprend....:rateau:


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même trouvé la tenue pour la cérémonie qui ne manquera pas d'accompagner ton élection triomphale.
> 
> http://starmac.free.fr/macgeneration/laine.jpg​
> Allez, laisse toi faire.
> Tu seras récompensé, j'en suis sûr !



L'hiver va être rigoureux?


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> *VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE ET JE VOUS PAYE UN VERRE À LA CAFÈTE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Elles seront là ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

&#199;a c'est vache


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elles seront là ?


Au secours !   Surtout pas ces huit grosses !!!:afraid: :hosto: :afraid:


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a c'est vache


Ah, ne te moque pas... pas trop vite...

Car tu peux avoir peur SuperMoquette : les comit&#233;s de soutien s'organisent !




jusqu'en Suisse chez les fermi&#232;res traditionnellement acquises &#224; ta cause !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

grug : 13
  ponkhead : 8
  rezba : 7
  maiwen : 7
  queenlucia : 6
  supermoquette : 6
  tibomong4 : 6
  la(n)guille : 2
  loustic : 2
  joanes : 1
  mado : 1
  N°6 : 1
  roberto : 1
  tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
  nobody : -1
  lemmy : -2
  Ed the Head : -7 
  silvio : -8

Tu confirmes ta candidature concombre masqué ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Donc toute voie port&#233;e sur Doc est nulle tant qu'il ne se d&#233;clare pas candidat


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc toute voie portée sur Doc est nulle tant qu'il ne se déclare pas candidat



Chut, fallait pas le dire tout de suite !


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Août 2006)

bien &#231;a!


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> grug : 13
> ponkhead : 8
> rezba : 7
> maiwen : 7
> ...



On dirait que cette liste a été trafiquée !

La véritablement vraie valablement de référence est celle-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Donc toute voie portée sur Doc est nulle tant qu'il ne se déclare pas candidat


C'est faux. Mon score (0 point) n'a pas été reporté par odré, c'est tout.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que cette liste a &#233;t&#233; trafiqu&#233;e !
> 
> La v&#233;ritablement vraie valablement de r&#233;f&#233;rence est celle-ci.


Non non elle a bien mis une pat&#233;e &#224; rezba 



> Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
> - d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
> ou
> - qu'il *dispose de points* au tableau des points (que ces *points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs*).



$Ah je sens une petite revue math&#233;matique l&#224;


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non non elle a bien mis une pat&#233;e &#224; rezba


Elle m'a pas mis une pat&#233;e, elle a ob&#233;it &#224; ton influence orduri&#232;re. 





> Ah je sens une petite revue math&#233;matique l&#224;


 Ouais, y'en a encore qui vont venir nous dire que quand on a z&#233;ro on a des points...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, tu portes du cuir ??



Non tanné, comme tout le monde  Pour le tannage de poulpe voir la fesseuse en chef pour l'équeutage de concombre, il va falloir trouver du petit personnel savamment qualifié  D'ailleurs, je prends les CV par mp, si des candidats se sentent à la hauteur de l'une des deux tâches pour exercer lors de mon mandat


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, y'en a encore qui vont venir nous dire que quand on a zéro on a des points...


Quand on a zéro après avoir perdu les points gagnés, oui.


----------



## y&b (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux. Mon score (0 point) n'a pas &#233;t&#233; report&#233; par odr&#233;, c'est tout.


Quelles centaines (non, juste une :rateau y a tout un d&#233;bat sur le score z&#233;ro qui est un r&#233;sultat qui n'en est pas un et tout &#231;a et tout quoi ....  

D&#233;j&#224; oubli&#233; ? 

Sinon pas d'inqui&#233;tude, j'connais le chemin  ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> ponkhead : 8
> rezba : 7
> (...)



J'ai toasté rezba aux points !
J'ai toasté rezba aux points !


----------



## Patamach (30 Août 2006)

Bon alors c'est qui la maitresse du Chateau?
J'ai un truc à lui montrer.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Tiens me reste un point a donner


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a zéro après avoir perdu les points gagnés, oui.



Ah. 
Donc j'ai toujours 12 points, c'est ça ?


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens me reste un point a donner




Ah bon ?
3 &#224; grug
1 &#224; Ed
1 &#224; odr&#233;.

&#199;a fait 5, on dirait...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens me reste un point a donner


C'est la multiplication des points !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens me reste un point a donner


Et non ! Tu me l'as d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; !

H&#233; h&#233; !

Rezba : je n'ai pas besoin de supermoquette pour &#234;tre une ordure 

toasted .... pfff


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Et non ! Tu me l'as d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; !
> 
> H&#233; h&#233; !
> 
> ...


Rhaa, je te toaste, mais tu grilles le maitre. C'est bien. 
M'enfin, c'est ton ma&#238;tre, et tu m'as enlev&#233; trop de points.

Il faut vous vider tous les deux !


*Votez rezba*
C'est un enfoir&#233; comme les autres
mais lui au moins il est sympa !​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Ah....
Voter PonkHead et mourir.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Erreur, grug garde les 5 point car il est devenu maitre (donc 13), moi j'ai eu que le post par démission (donc 6)
> 
> Mais bon je te donne un point parce que tu fais le boulot de l'autre là, comment qu'il s'appelle déjà ?



alors là je m'inscris en faux
elle fait pas mon boulot, je le lui ai transmis afin qu'elle fasse sa petite cuisine interne...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors là je m'inscris en faux
> elle fait pas mon boulot, je le lui ai transmis afin qu'elle fasse sa petite cuisine interne...



:mouais: vous m'avez filer les restes oui


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah....
> Voter PonkHead et mourir.


La soif de pouvoir te monte à la tête.

Tu ne vas pas nous la jouer à la SUPERPONKETTE  !!!

:afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

&#199;a commence &#224; me plaire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

je ne suis pour le moment pas candidat et je soutient officiellement supermoumoutte... :love: 

Si les électeurs manifestent le souhait de me voir candidat, j'examinerais ultérieurement la possibilité de répondre favorablement à cette requête, en d'autre termes, je vous ferais part très prochainement de mes propositions...  

Pour l'instant et là dans l'immédiat, c'est à dire tout de suite, il y a le feu dans le lotissement voisin et je vais me casser de ce pas avant de me prendre un Canadair© sur le coin de la tronche !!!!   :affraid:


----------



## teo (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est ? benjamin a capitulé ? Je vais être admin ?




pitin ce serait la Révolution... planquez vos fesses, Dieu descend pour de bon 

Et il n'est pas un Dieu de Miséricorde quoi qu'on vous ait raconté comme bilevesées


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors là je m'inscris en faux
> elle fait pas mon boulot, je le lui ai transmis afin qu'elle fasse sa petite cuisine interne...



Tu t'inscris en "pas tout à fait vrai mais presque" ce qui, l'un dans l'autre et au final revient au même  

Ponkead tu méduses ?

NB: se méfier doublement des enfoirés surtout lorsqu'ils sont sympas, ce sont les pires


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> NB: se méfier doublement des enfoirés surtout lorsqu'ils sont sympas, ce sont les pires



C'est LA règle de base ça...
Tibo, tu serais pas un peu nioub finalement ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ponkead tu méduses ?


Non, je singe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est LA r&#232;gle de base &#231;a...
> Tibo, tu serais pas un peu nioub finalement ?



Je fais la traduction en l&#233;ger diff&#233;r&#233; pour les nioubs  D&#233;s fois qu'il y en ait qui passent par ici 

Tu ne devais pas tout faire pour manquer le prochain vol de canadairline toi ?  :rateau:   La compagnie a-t-elle chang&#233; ses plans de vol ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

La deadline, c'est quand?

Parce que j'ai vot&#233; une fois d&#233;j&#224;, et je me dis que je pourrais recommencer...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

a vot&#233; "efficace" 

fin des votes ce soir &#224; minuit


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> a voté "efficace"
> 
> fin des votes ce soir à minuit



non 31 à minuit ....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> non 31 à minuit ....



:rose: 

exact :rateau: 

_... et le chambellan doit publier le liste des votants ainsi que le vote effectué_...


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> exact :rateau:
> 
> _... et le chambellan doit publier le liste des votants ainsi que le vote effectué_...



je signale quand même que dans toute bonne démocratie, les votes se font anonymement afin de laisser aux instances dirigeantes le soin de les trafiquer comme bon leur semble...

C'est un corse qui m'a expliqué le bon déroulement d'une élection.


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> C'est un corse qui m'a expliqué le bon déroulement d'une élection.





Je suis sûr qu'il y a une contrepèterie mais j'ai beau chercher : un colse je vois pas ce que c'est. 

[|


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je signale quand même que dans toute bonne démocratie, les votes se font anonymement afin de laisser aux instances dirigeantes le soin de les trafiquer comme bon leur semble...
> 
> C'est un corse qui m'a expliqué le bon déroulement d'une élection.



consulte donc les précédents votes...  

t'as mal compris, c'est d'une "éradication" qu'il te parlait


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je signale quand même que dans toute bonne démocratie, les votes se font anonymement afin de laisser aux instances dirigeantes le soin de les trafiquer comme bon leur semble...
> 
> C'est un corse qui m'a expliqué le bon déroulement d'une élection.



Ici les dirigeants ont le droit de trafiquer, mais faut juste qu'ils rendent des comptes ensuite.


----------



## aricosec (30 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> consulte donc les précédents votes...
> 
> t'as mal compris, c'est d'une "éradication" qu'il te parlait


-
c'est pour ça que je milite pour SUPERBURNETTE
car pour se presenter faut etre couillu  
LOUSTIC seul a voulu soutenir ma candidature ,le tolé génerale qui s'en suivit
l'a fait bifurqué vers notre MAITRE GOUROU 1e
tu as choisi de te ranger sur la coquette ,heu !...ranger coquette.....
bref ...canditurariser TIBO-blette  
- chiotte, tu vois ta trahison m'a fait ouvrir ma derniere boutanche !  
je begaie !
-
*votez SUPERBURETTES ! *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah.
> Donc j'ai toujours 12 points, c'est ça ?


Tu comprends très bien ce que je veux dire. Il est grotesque d'affirmer qu'un score nul n'est pas un score si l'on accorde dans le même temps ce statut aux scores négatifs.
J'assume donc que j'ai bel et bien un score, que je n'ai pas besoin de déclarer ma candidature et que les votes qui pourraient m'être imputés le seront en effet.


----------



## silvio (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu comprends tr&#232;s bien ce que je veux dire. Il est grotesque d'affirmer qu'un score nul n'est pas un score si l'on accorde dans le m&#234;me temps ce statut aux scores n&#233;gatifs.
> J'assume donc que j'ai bel et bien un score, que je n'ai pas besoin de d&#233;clarer ma candidature et que les votes qui pourraient m'&#234;tre imput&#233;s le seront en effet.



FARPAITEMENT !!! les scores n&#233;gatifs aussi !! c'est grotesque !


----------



## rezba (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu comprends très bien ce que je veux dire. Il est grotesque d'affirmer qu'un score nul n'est pas un score si l'on accorde dans le même temps ce statut aux scores négatifs.
> J'assume donc que j'ai bel et bien un score, que je n'ai pas besoin de déclarer ma candidature et que les votes qui pourraient m'être imputés le seront en effet.



C'est un point intéressant, que tu soulèves. Tu sous-entendrais donc que le gogol qui a écrit cette partie des règles n'aurait pas pensé à un truc aussi tordu que ça ? 
Et ben si. 
Pour se passer d'une déclaration de candidature, il faut avoir un score positif *ou* négatif.
Si tu  as un score nul, tu déclares ta candidature,* et pis c'est tout*.



De toutes façons, le problème n'est pas là, *il faut voter pour moi !*


----------



## N°6 (30 Août 2006)

Bon alors, il revient ou il revient pas, l'aust&#232;re qui se marre ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Tiens rezba se croit encore chambellan, pas d'bol


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Afin de r&#233;pondre au soutien populaire qui s&#8217;est manifest&#233; en ma faveur et de faire barrage au populisme, qu&#8217;il soit chauve ou &#224; poil ras, *j&#8217;ai d&#233;cid&#233; de me porter candidat aux fonctions de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.*
Que chacune, que chacun soit assur&#233; que je mesure pleinement la responsabilit&#233; qui est la mienne face aux attentes exprim&#233;es lors de cette campagne. Plus que jamais, le ch&#226;teau a besoin de dynamisme, de renouveau et de rassemblement. C&#8217;est &#224; cette t&#226;che que j&#8217;entends me consacrer si les &#233;lectrices et les &#233;lecteurs veulent bien m&#8217;en confier la charge.
J&#8217;ajoute que, *si certains d&#8217;entre vous se sont d&#233;j&#224; exprim&#233;s en ma faveur, il serait bon qu&#8217;ils confirment leurs votes &#224; pr&#233;sent que ma candidature est officielle.* Mes opposants de tous poils et de toutes peaux seraient trop heureux de contester la validit&#233; de leurs suffrages en cas de succ&#232;s de notre camp. Ne leur en laissons pas l&#8217;occasion !

*Vive la R&#233;publique ! Vive le ch&#226;teau !*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Afin de r&#233;pondre au soutien populaire qui s&#8217;est manifest&#233; en ma faveur et de faire barrage au populisme, qu&#8217;il soit chauve ou &#224; poil ras, *j&#8217;ai d&#233;cid&#233; de me porter candidat aux fonctions de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.*
> Que chacune, que chacun soit assur&#233; que je mesure pleinement la responsabilit&#233; qui est la mienne face aux attentes exprim&#233;es lors de cette campagne. Plus que jamais, le ch&#226;teau a besoin de dynamisme, de renouveau et de rassemblement. C&#8217;est &#224; cette t&#226;che que j&#8217;entends me consacrer si les &#233;lectrices et les &#233;lecteurs veulent bien m&#8217;en confier la charge.
> J&#8217;ajoute que, *si certains d&#8217;entre vous se sont d&#233;j&#224; exprim&#233;s en ma faveur, il serait bon qu&#8217;il confirment leurs votes &#224; pr&#233;sent que ma candidature est officielle.* Mes opposants de tous poils et de toutes peaux seraient trop heureux de contester la validit&#233; de leurs suffrages en cas de succ&#232;s de notre camp. Ne leur en laissons pas l&#8217;occasion !
> 
> *Vive la R&#233;publique ! Vive le ch&#226;teau !*


C'est une bonne nouvelle. Je me permets de porter tes couleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bonne nouvelle. Je me permets de porter tes couleurs.


Je te remercie pour ton soutien enthousiaste et pour ta confiance. J'espère que je saurai m'en montrer digne.


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

N'importe quoi !!!

Le seul capable de maîtriser l'opposition

l'hyper champion de la grande distribution

de baffes pour endurcir les ramollots

c'est SM le roi des costauds.

VOTEZ   SUPERCLAQUETTE​


----------



## teo (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> *Vive la République ! Vive le château !*




Trop tard, a -déjà- voté 

_De toute façon, on te connait, si tu gagnes pas, tu prendras le pouvoir par la force :d _


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

Je me permets d'interrompre cette campagne pour redire la chose suivante : le tir est interdit pendant la p&#233;riode &#233;lectorale. Ce pauvre Ed arbore un trou d'obus &#224; la place de son visage habituel. Vous &#234;tes pri&#233;s de ranger votre artillerie pour &#233;viter de blesser quelqu'un ! Alte au feu !


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> c'est SM le roi des costauds.


Faux, archi-faux


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Faux, archi-faux


VRAI  ARCHIVRAI


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie pour ton soutien enthousiaste et pour ta confiance. J'espère que je saurai m'en montrer digne.


Et tu constateras que je suis pas le dernier des nazes avec Photoshop©.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et tu constateras que je suis pas le dernier des nazes avec Photoshop©.


C'est comme les colliers de nouilles ou les cendriers en plâtre à la fête des mères : c'est l'intention qui compte.


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

bon, moi j'attend demain pour jouer au pif pouf paf:mouais:


----------



## Melounette (31 Août 2006)

Bon, bon, évidemment j'ai rien suivi, et plus je vous lis, plus je m'étouffe de rire  mais moins je comprends. 
Donc, si on pouvait me dire qui est grand Chambellan pour que je puisse voter pour Maïwen.
Par contre je soutiens la candidature de Supermoquette rien que pour aller boire un verre à la cafète avec le Fabfab. Mais sans Neuneu's land of AB, hein, non merci.:mouais: Dehors les couettes-couettes !
Pitain il est extra ce thread, y a des perles. Mouhahahaaaa.


----------



## joanes (31 Août 2006)

Vive Suzanne
      
:love: :love: :love: :love: 
   
:rateau: :rateau: 
:mouais:​


----------



## Stargazer (31 Août 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Blablabla ponctué par un Mouhahahaaaa.



Au cas où vous n'auriez pas remarqué ... ELLE est de retour !


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Vive Suzanne
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Après ça, on est censé réagir normalement :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (31 Août 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Au cas où vous n'auriez pas remarqué ... ELLE est de retour !


Oui bin figure-toi que j'ai reçu un message de Macgé disant que j'avais pas posté depuis longtemps et bla bla bla. Donc là je fais mon quota avant de repartir pour pas me retrouver à la cave. Non, mais ils étaient prêts à m'envoyer dans les forums techniques pour aller aider les autres, hein.:afraid: 
Bref, j'ai plus lu, c'est Odré le grand chambellan à qui je dois envoyer mon mp c'est ça ?


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui bin figure-toi que j'ai reçu un message de Macgé disant que j'avais pas posté depuis longtemps et bla bla bla. Donc là je fais mon quota avant de repartir pour pas me retrouver à la cave. Non, mais ils étaient prêts à m'envoyer dans les forums techniques pour aller aider les autres, hein.:afraid:
> Bref, j'ai plus lu, c'est Odré le grand chambellan à qui je dois envoyer mon mp c'est ça ?



Non, tu l'envoie là Avant demain minuit!

Odré c'est l'executrice des basse oeuvres 

Edit: Avant minuit aujourd'hui! ben oui, si il faut regarder les montres aussi maintenant ... :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (31 Août 2006)

A voté !\o/ Merci Kateljin. 
Et tout mon soutien à la pauvre Odré pitain. 
En attendant VOTEZ SUPERMOQUETTE PARCE QUE CA RIME AVEC...euh...truc.Gni.:rose: 
Bon, où ce qu'elle est la cafète ?


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

Dis petiotte tu casses l'ambiance, faut pas dire pour qui tu vote ... c'est plus un jeux:mouais: Pour odré t'inquiètes ... elle est vacciné et immunisé.


----------



## philire (31 Août 2006)

En plus, tu sais m&#234;me pas qui se pr&#233;sente. Par exemple, il y a Tibomon, Tibomon G4... 

... et t'as le droit de revoter si tu t'es tromp&#233;e, c'est pas la vie de chateau &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

le jour s'est levé, c'est une bonne journée, la vie n'est pas un rêveu... je vais voter.


*TibomonG4, l'amie du petit déjeuner*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*Doquéville, le vote utile !*


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Doquéville, le vote futile !*



C'est mieux ainsi.

 :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux ainsi.
> 
> :rateau:


Un peu de futilit&#233;, dans ce monde utilitariste, ne saurait nous faire de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de futilité, dans ce monde utilitariste, ne saurait nous faire de mal.



toi aussi tu fais-le-z-uf ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

C'est vrai que doc&#233;vil c'est le seul sang neuf dans tout ce bousin


----------



## joanes (31 Août 2006)

Votez Suzanne
      
:love: :love: :love: :love: 
   
:rateau: :rateau: 
:mouais:​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que docévil c'est le seul sang neuf dans tout ce bousin



du sang neuf dans du boudin... excellente idée ça...  


_*Ni Dieu, ni Maître mais Doquéville !*_


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que docévil c'est le seul sang neuf dans tout ce bousin


SM SM nous cache quelque chose...

Quoi ?

Le Doc ira de surprise en surprise...

On va se marrer.

MOQUEZ  SUPERVOTETTE​


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bref :
> *J'aime le Château !
> :love: :love: :love: *​



DocEvil fait le jambon...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Dîtes, Otez moi d'un doute : y'a des amendes pour ceux qui ne se rattachent pas clairement à un candidat, ceux qui donnent leurs voix en douce ...

J'ai jamais vu quelqu'un se faire taper sur les doigts et pourtant il m'a semblé voir cette pratique..

voilà en passant


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez... si tu votes SuperMoquette je te prête mes pompes...  :love:  

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Mettez un gorille au chateau,
Pour une main de fer dans un gant avec des poils dessus.

Votez PonkHead.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vu quelqu'un se faire taper sur les doigts


Sur les doigts moi non plus :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

J'affirme que même si je ne serais plus executrice je filerais toujours des fessées : votez pour moi


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Roberto... J'ose espéré que ton vote était destiné à l'unique, au seul, au grand, à l'amoureux de la luxure, du plaisir sans limite, de la liberté. Je veux bien entendu parler de SuperMoquette...

Autrement mes pieds je veux bien te les prêter mais je doute que je les utiliserai comme tu le désir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

J'aimerais bien savoir qui les potentiels candidat vont nommer ... ou qui désirent ils nommer ... M'enfin. :rateau:


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> D&#238;tes, Otez moi d'un doute : y'a des amendes pour ceux qui ne se rattachent pas clairement &#224; un candidat, ceux qui donnent leurs voix en douce ...
> 
> J'ai jamais vu quelqu'un se faire taper sur les doigts et pourtant il m'a sembl&#233; voir cette pratique..
> 
> voil&#224; en passant


Si tu es candidat, et que tu envoies un mp au chambellan pour dire que tu te rallies &#224; un autre candidat, et que tu ne dis rien aux &#233;lecteurs, tu es sanctionn&#233;. Moins 1 point. C'est d&#233;ja arriv&#233; (  mado )

Maintenant tu peux &#234;tre candidat et ne pas voter pour toi.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Ouais mais on ne peut se rallier qu'au candidat de l'opposition ou un de la majorit&#233;.


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

C'est exact.  On ne se rallie qu'aux leaders !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

L'opposition c'est Tibo parce que arrivée deuxième au tour dernier.

Mais qui est de la majorité et comment savoir que c'est la majorité puisque les votes ne sont pas encore connus ....

voilà


----------



## mado (31 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es candidat, et que tu envoies un mp au chambellan pour dire que tu te rallies à un autre candidat, et que tu ne dis rien aux électeurs, tu es sanctionné. Moins 1 point. C'est déja arrivé (  mado )


 
C'était voulu ça.

Par contre odré, si je peux te donner un conseil, demande toi comment tu vas pouvoir, si tu le souhaites, modifier le vote d'un des électeurs.. Sans savoir qui a voté et pour qui. Moi j'ai toujours pas compris comment c'était possible. 
En tout état de cause, tu n'auras pas à changer le mien. Je ne vote plus, comme ça c'est plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'était voulu ça.
> 
> Par contre odré, si je peux te donner un conseil, demande toi comment tu vas pouvoir, si tu le souhaites, modifier le vote d'un des électeurs.. Sans savoir qui a voté et pour qui. Moi j'ai toujours pas compris comment c'était possible.
> En tout état de cause, tu n'auras pas à changer le mien. Je ne vote plus, comme ça c'est plus simple.



Oui  c'est à dire que je vais faire la méthode Ponk, j'envoie au chambellan un MP modifiant "au hasard" et je vais choisir quelqu'un dont je suis sur du vote 

Mais c'est moins compliqué là, y'a pas de terroriste.

Et pour cette majorité alors on en est où ?

Parce que mon vote il compte pour deux alors j'aimerais qu'il serve !


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui est de la majorité et comment savoir que c'est la majorité puisque les votes ne sont pas encore connus ....
> 
> voilà



Tous les autres  : Doc a voté Grug, Grug a voté SM, SM a voté Grug et Rezba


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> L'opposition c'est Tibo parce que arrivée deuxième au tour dernier.
> 
> Mais qui est de la majorité et comment savoir que c'est la majorité puisque les votes ne sont pas encore connus ....
> 
> voilà



Vu que le maitre est candidat à sa propre succession, c'est lui le candidat de la majorité !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vu que le maitre est candidat à sa propre succession, c'est lui le candidat de la majorité !



Oh purée .... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> L'opposition c'est Tibo parce que arrivée deuxième au tour dernier.
> 
> Mais qui est de la majorité et comment savoir que c'est la majorité puisque les votes ne sont pas encore connus ....
> 
> voilà


Dans ma signature il y a les règles, elles sont assez simple pourtant


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oh purée .... :rateau:



Imagine ce que ça a pu donner dans la vraie vie de chez Auchan lors de la réunion de Frangy-en-Bresse !


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2006)

Les gros suppositoires à la poix brûlante sont prêts à atteindre leurs cibles camouflées en une opposition pseudo-démocratique.

VOTEZ  HYPERSUPERMOQUETTE


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu la Dream Team© en circuit fermé !


C'est totalement la Dream Team® en circuit fermé. Y'a qu'à voir : les _loosers_ sont dans l'opposition.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vu que le maitre est candidat &#224; sa propre succession, c'est lui le candidat de la majorit&#233; !


Pas forc&#233;ment. Je peux donner (publiquement) le label majorit&#233; &#224; qui je veux et ce jusqu'&#224; la fermeture du scrutin et donc permettre un ralliement (publique ou priv&#233 sur une autre personne.

Et je rapelle que l'on peut voter plusieurs fois sachant que seul le dernier vote est pris en compte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu la Dream Team© en circuit fermé !
> :love:



Cela dit je n'ai pas anticipé au point de à boucler la boucle Doc/Rezba  Le play c'est tout de suite, le plug se fera suivant les alliances


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma signature il y a les règles, elles sont assez simple pourtant



Les règles oui l'application des règles mmm
c'est comme l'informatique


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Je peux d&#233;noncer une faute et te donner le choix d'appliquer une sentence, tu as des id&#233;es ? 



> Honneur et Doigt&#233;
> 
> Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
> *Le Chambellan signale* publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
> ...


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais on ne peut se rallier qu'au candidat de l'opposition ou un de la majorité.



ouais me r'vlà : pas de plage aujourd'hui :rose:
donc si je me porte candidat, et que je vote pour moi, et que refile les points à SM (nan, je déconne ), sans me prévenir, j'ai -1, et je passe à -9, plus les petits kdos éventuels que pourront me faire les uns et les autres ... 
C'est ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Ouais seulement si tu ne l'annonces pas publiquement  et te connaissant c'est mal parti


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Août 2006)

@ silvio :

non, pour toi ce serait trop facile, la r&#232;gle ne peut s'appliquer qu'&#224; ceux qui ont au moins -6
 

je sais c'est inique, mais nous sommes en plein r&#232;gne suisse...


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais seulement si tu ne l'annonces pas publiquement  et te connaissant c'est mal parti


Ben c'est &#231;a : si je l'annonce pas publiquement, je le sais pas, et il y a traitrise sur ma propre personne 

Je viens d'inventer le concept de l'auto-traitrise ! Ed, tu notes ?


Toaster :


			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> @ silvio :
> 
> non, pour toi ce serait trop facile, la r&#232;gle ne peut s'appliquer qu'&#224; ceux qui ont au moins -6
> 
> ...



Ben ouais, mais je suis &#224; -8 

Et paf ! dans la Suisse !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit je n'ai pas anticipé au point de à boucler la boucle Doc/Rezba  Le play c'est tout de suite, le plug se fera suivant les alliances



Bon Tibo, c'est déjà pas simple de capter quelque chose ici, tu veux pas nous faire un post que l'on puisse comprendre pour une fois !!... :rateau:


----------



## joanes (31 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes.
> Et de surcroit, le doigté et la retenue sont les deux mamelles de la Grande Clémence.
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:




Clémence ?? Elle est pas si grande que ça hein   :rose: :rose: 


Tiens... j'vais sortir un peu moi


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Août 2006)

quelle chaudasse cette pepita...

enfin, je dis &#231;a,je dis rien...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*Jusqu'&#224; minuit, le vote utile, c'est Doqu&#233;ville !*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Jusqu'à minuit, le vote utile, c'est TibomonG4 !*



He ben voila, même Dieu y vient.  

Tibomon, te voila adoubé.:love:


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Jusqu'à minuit, le vote utile, c'est Doquéville !*



Mais qui est ce Doquéville ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui est ce Doquéville ?


Fais une recherche.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui est ce Doquéville ?



c'est celui dont le nom résonne dans tous les choeurs et qui est le nouveau sponsor de TibomonG4.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon Tibo, c'est déjà pas simple de capter quelque chose ici, tu veux pas nous faire un post que l'on puisse comprendre pour une fois !!... :rateau:



Je conçois que les fautes :affraid: te perturbent donc je résume : alliance Doc and Rezba envisageable


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jalliance Doc and Rezba envisageable


Allégation aussi grotesque que celle de ton supporter ci-dessus.


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allégation aussi grotesque que celle de ton supporter ci-dessus.



Salaud.
Tu me brises le cur.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Salaud.
> Tu me brises le cur.


Je suis aussi insensible à tes injures que tu es faux-cul. Avoue que ce n'est pas peu dire...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allégation aussi grotesque que celle de ton supporter ci-dessus.



oui, on m'appelle 

Tu fais quoi ce soir à minuit?

Votes, mais bien, votes *TIBOMONG4*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*Le renouveau, le dynamisme, le style !
Pour le ch&#226;teau, c'est Doqu&#233;ville !*


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

L'Opposition n'arrive m&#234;me plus &#224; faire des slogans qui riment. Notez.


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Fais une recherche.



Je cherche, je cherche, mais ne vois rien ....:rateau:
Montre moi le chemin de la lumière ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

*TOI, oui toi, si t'es pas d&#233;bile...

 VOTE Doqu&#233;ville !*



Si tu veux prendre ta claque... vote TibomachinG4


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche, je cherche, mais ne vois rien ....:rateau:
> Montre moi le chemin de la lumi&#232;re ...



mode docevil ON:

penches toi, la lumi&#232;re est &#224; ce prix  

ressens tu cette illumination ?

Vas et sois fort, vote TibomonG4!

J'oubliais: tu aimes les films de gladiateur?

mode Off


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> mode docevil ON:
> 
> penches toi, la lumière est à ce prix
> 
> ...



Ah ok .... 
Mais je comptais déjà voter pour Maîtresse .... :love::love:
Un chien peut quand même se frotter contre ma jambe dans un bain turc plein de gladiateurs ?
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok ....
> Mais je comptais déjà voter pour Maîtresse .... :love::love:
> Un chien peut quand même se frotter contre ma jambe dans un bain turc plein de gladiateurs ?
> :rose:



toi, tu ferais un bon chambellan. 

Dis marraine , kestempspanse?


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu ferais un bon chambellan.
> 
> Dis marraine , kestempspanse?



hé Maîtresse, j'ai voté 3 fois la tout de suite ....
Juste pour faire suer le fada du cosmos, je veux dire, notre Chambellan ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> hé Maîtresse, j'ai voté 3 fois la tout de suite ....
> Juste pour faire suer le fada du cosmos, je veux dire, notre Chambellan ...



Mais cesse donc de te frotter ainsi sur la cuisse de la panthère, ça devient indécent...:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu ferais un bon chambellan.
> 
> Dis marraine , kestempspanse?



Je le verrais éventuellement en fesseur aussi, il faut y réfléchir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je le verrais éventuellement en fesseur aussi, il faut y réfléchir



vu l'avatar, ils repartiront tout tagués. Remarques, ça me fera moins de boulot pour les marquer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux prendre ta claque... vote TibomachinG4



Tu risques de m'attirer les sympathies de la part de masochistes en disant &#231;a  Le sais-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu risques de m'attirer les sympathies de la part de masochistes en disant ça  Le sais-tu ?



remarques, se faire gripatouiller par un félin, ça a quand même une autre gueule que ces machins de cuirs et de lacets.


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> remarques, se faire gripatouiller par un félin, ça a quand même une autre gueule que ces machins de cuirs et de lacets.



Voui

Pis moi je peux remplacer la bombe par un fer chauffé à blanc ...
On leur imprimera quoi ? G4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Voui
> 
> Pis moi je peux remplacer la bombe par un fer chauffé à blanc ...
> On leur imprimera quoi ? G4 ?



nan marraine, l'est trop cruel cuila. 

Mais comme terroriste peut être ferait il l'affaire?


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2006)

Vote tibomonG4
T'auras du poil aux pattes

QUOTEZ  SUPERMOVETTE


----------



## silvio (31 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> nan marraine, l'est trop cruel cuila.
> 
> Mais comme terroriste peut être ferait il l'affaire?



y en a pas ce tour-ci !!!! :mouais:

pis je suis pas cruel : c'est juste que lorsque j'étais tout petit ... euh ...
:rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

J'ai pas d'idée mais un certain doigté 

Votez pour moi et dénoncer les traitres !


----------



## aricosec (31 Août 2006)

ils formaient tes legions,chevaliers valeureux
avec un coeur de lion,nourrissait tout tes gueux
que la foi ne suffit,ni même de belles b..nes
des serfs bien nourris,nourrissent aussi les urnes  
-
ou quelque chose comme ça .................. 
-
elizer GOUROU 1e
ALIAS *SUPERMOQUETTE*
-
*vous gagnez une nuit d'enfer avec ODRE et CRAQUOUNETTE*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> i-
> elizer GOUROU 1e
> ALIAS *SUPERMOQUETTE*
> -
> *vous gagnez une nuit d'enfer avec ODRE et CRAQUOUNETTE*




ha, je crois qu'on tient le bon bout, ils font les soldes :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ils formaient tes legions,chevaliers valeureux
> avec un coeur de lion,nourrissait tout tes gueux
> que la foi ne suffit,ni même de belles b..nes
> des serfs bien nourris,nourrissent aussi les urnes
> ...



Très cher aricosec... Je veux bien que nous soyons dans le même bateau mais... Pourrais-tu revoir ton "Intitulé" .... Parce que bon :"Tiens voilà du boudin" et finir par "Vous gagnez une nuit d'enfer avec Odre et Craquounette" ça peut préter à confusion  

Bon l'essentiel étant de voter pour le seul et l'unique maitre SuperMoquette


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ha, je crois qu'on tient le bon bout, ils font les soldes :love: :love:



Les soldes... non mais l'autre.... comme il y va... et pourquoi pas les gros débarras ?? :mouais:  Oui bon, c'est vrai qu'avec TibomonG4 vous n'avez pas l'habitude de la qualité...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

Posté par aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ils formaient tes legions,chevaliers valeureux
> avec un coeur de lion,nourrissait tout tes gueux
> que la foi ne suffit,ni même de belles b..nes
> des serfs bien nourris,nourrissent aussi les urnes
> ...



Si ça continue on va visiter la cave d'ici deux ou trois posts  Bon l'Arico, il faut se tenir sinon les couloirs vont devenir glissants ! Campagne oui, combat dans la boue non !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*La force tranquille, c'est Docquéville !*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*Quelle heure est-il ? C'est l'heure de Docquéville !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Quelle heure est-il ? C'est l'heure de Docquéville !*



Et ce soir il sera minuit Docquéville !


----------



## macmarco (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Quelle heure est-il ? C'est l'heure de Docquéville !*





Une verveine et au lit ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*Docquévile
Paris-Genève-Trouville

Une valeur sûre pour un avenir certain !​*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> elizer GOUROU 1e
> ALIAS *SUPERMOQUETTE*
> -
> *vous gagnez une nuit d'enfer avec ODRE et CRAQUOUNETTE*



Arico, je te boule pour toute ta prose durant ce long mois 

Mais ... je me permets de préciser : CE SERA UN CARNAGE !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*Soyez habiles : votez pour Docquéville !*


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Soyez habiles : votez pour Docquéville !



Méfiez vous de l'eau tranquille


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Méfiez vous de l'eau tranquille


La façon dont tu manipules les angoisses des électeurs me consterne. On dirait rezba.


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

Voilà un programme qui me plaît


----------



## da capo (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On dirait rezba.


Tu essaies de me flatter ?

Il me reste des cheveux moi.

Et je ne vote pas


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu essaies de me flatter ?


Tu te donnes beaucoup d'importance.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne vote pas



Et t'en es fier ? Tss Tsss Tsss Honte à toi!!! C'est bcp plus rapide que de faire une affiche électorale, tu cliques sur tes MP et t'en envoies un à la(n)guille ceci : je vote pour SuperMoquette .... Rien de plus simple....

Tu auras peut etre un bon repas.... des cuisses de grenouilles ça te va ?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

*Mettez dans le mille : votez pour Docquéville !*


----------



## joanes (31 Août 2006)

​Allez Suzanne vazy met leur dans le la....enfin vazy quoi...​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ​Allez Suzanne vazy met leur dans le la....enfin vazy quoi...​


Je te promets de tout tenter pour y arriver.  _Toquey si gaouses !_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Et l'an(g)uille il dépouille les bulletins ou bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> *Mettez dans le mille : votez pour Docquéville !*


Ton soutien, ami légume, me réchauffe le cur.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Sieur DocIveule est d&#233;sormais de la Majorit&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sieur DocIveule est d&#233;sormais de la Majorit&#233;.


Cette marque de confiance m'honore, mon ma&#238;tre. J'accepte et t&#226;cherai de m'en montrer digne.


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

On aura tout vu !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Oui bon j'ai peut-&#234;tre les os qui crauqent mais garde toi bien de comparer ma taille &#224; yoda


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> On aura tout vu !


Détrompe toi ! j'accepte les jpeg


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Détrompe toi ! j'accepte les jpeg



Je préfère pas, on est aux XXI ème siécle :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Et m&#234;me je d&#233;clare mon ralliement &#224; docquivite ! vive orthez et sa chapelle en gr&#232;s.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et même je déclare mon ralliement à docquivite ! vive orthez et sa chapelle en grès.


Merci pour ce soutien qui me surprend et me ravit. Merci pour cette confiance qui me touche.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ce soutien qui me surprend et me ravit. Merci pour cette confiance qui me touche.


On parle élection là, la 3ème mi-temps c'est après


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

C'est bien le Sud, hein?  

Mais bon, c'est pas parce que tu veux te coucher tout de suite qu'il faut donner tes intentions de vote ... un peu de suspense...   queu diable


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parle &#233;lection l&#224;, la 3&#232;me mi-temps c'est apr&#232;s


C'est juste.

*Poursuivons l'&#339;uvre de Supermoquette !
La majorit&#233; a un nom : c'est Docqu&#233;ville !*


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parle élection là, la 3ème mi-temps c'est après



ouhla!  :afraid: il y'a de la vacherie en l'air:mouais: 
Ma grandmére disait: wanneer de koeien met under gat naar de wind staan, mag je altijd vuiligheid verwachten


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2006)

Gn&#233; ?!.... :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Gné ?!.... :mouais:



MP avec traduction


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Gné ?!.... :mouais:


Formule désuète depuis le post #1192 ou tout le monde commençait à comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Je me rallie donc à Docévil par le bais de supermoquette, si vous avez voté pour moi ben voilà.

C'est dit.


----------



## Melounette (31 Août 2006)

Ouh la, ça sent les dessous de table et les malversations tout ça. 
Que de revirements ! Mais qu'a promis Docevil, donc, pour être si convaincant ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Bel esprit, l'&#233;preuve ne te fait pas peur


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Que de revirements ! Mais qu'a promis Docevil, donc, pour être si convaincant ?


Pas de miracle (Orthez!) ni de garbure, mais tu vas en avoir pour ta culotte


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

bon, j'ai encore 20 minutes .. si je ne m'endors pas avant:mouais:


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2006)

*La farce tronquille, c'est Toc et vil !*


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2006)

pour le plaisir de le dire (_et le plaisir d'une candidature inutile_).....

*je suis candidat !! *


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

Mesdames, mesdemoiselles et messieurs, en attendant la fin du scrutin je vous propose de trouver la faute ici


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pour le plaisir de le dire (_et le plaisir d'une candidature inutile_).....
> 
> *je suis candidat !! *



Ben oui  presente pas ton programme je vais changer d'avis  
Puisque tout le monde annonce la couleur!   hein


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames, mesdemoiselles et messieurs, en attendant la fin du scrutin je vous propose de trouver la faute ici



coupé8, j'aurais fait la même.


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames, mesdemoiselles et messieurs, en attendant la fin du scrutin je vous propose de trouver la faute ici



Arrête j'ai passé la soireé dessus


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

vive les slips
vive docquipip


----------



## Melounette (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de miracle (Orthez!) ni de garbure, mais tu vas en avoir pour ta culotte


Gné ? C'est dingue, j'ai dû partir trop longtemps, je comprends plus rien à ce que dit supermoquette.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

c'est pas grave : vote pour moi.


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Gné ? C'est dingue, j'ai dû partir trop longtemps, je comprends plus rien à ce que dit supermoquette.



T'inquiétes il est en sudo là:mouais: 
oups trop tard


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Gné ? C'est dingue, j'ai dû partir trop longtemps, je comprends plus rien à ce que dit supermoquette.


nan, ça c'est normal !!.... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Oui je sais mais je m'y été faite à la longue.  Je vais aller replonger dans les tréfonds de ses posts, ça ira mieux. 
Bon qui est le nouveau chambellan alors ? Il est minuit passé !\o/


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

je suis toujours maitre tant que mon bon chambellan dort


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

une fessée pour melounette


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> une fessée pour melounette


Ah nan, nan, jamais avant de se coucher, c'est mauvais.


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2006)

on dirait que les r&#233;sultats passionnent les foules 

Mais que fait le Porte-Parole du Chateau ?

Que racontent les analystes ? (et svp, pas de mauvaises interpr&#233;tations l&#224; dessus hein  )

bref, on est loin de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; d'un soir d'&#233;lections


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan, nan, jamais avant de se coucher, c'est mauvais.



Bah &#231;a facilite la circulation quand m&#234;me ... C'est pas si mauvais que &#231;a ..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

bon alors... qui couche avec qui ??  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôlàlà... *Toujours rien ??*
> 
> 
> *Y a du mou dans le néant, là !*
> ​




ils font les vendanges, c'est pour ça que c'est moult.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Septembre 2006)

Bon, alors?


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors?


junkies !!! 


:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> junkies !!!


ne jamais dire fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Ahahahahahhan j'ai bien dormi


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> ne jamais dire fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau&#8230;


 moi ?!.....


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2006)

Donc les résultats:

- le nouveau maitre: DocEvil
- représentant l'opposition: Tibo
- terroriste: Tirhum (bien joué la candidature en fin de parcours pour avoir ce poste  )

Nous attendons les décisions de la farce (Loustic  ) tronquille.

Allez, hop! qu'on relance une nouvelle campagne, pas que ça à foutre non plus.

 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Nan nan nan, des condidatures ouvertes et des candidats d'office y en a eu beaucoup, donc le terro c'est pas forc&#233;ment lui voire m&#234;me y en aura pas du tout s'il y a &#233;galit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

bon, ben je sors du jeu (un peu), j'ai pas la vocation à devenir gladiateur  

*Donnes moi un tibo, 2 tibo, 3 tibo doudou* :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Odré on est toujours en place et y a Nodoby qui triche !


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2006)

Oui ben jouer ça m'intéresse pas, c'est gagner que je veux.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)

bon alors... Qui squatte la couche royale ?


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> bon alors... Qui squatte la couche royale ?



Avec toi? Tiens, je réfléchirais bien à une candidature, moi...

 :rateau: :love:


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi? Tiens, je réfléchirais bien à une candidature, moi...
> 
> :rateau: :love:



Pour l'instant, c'est encore SM .. enfin chacun ses goûts .... moi la moustache ...

Bon il est redescendu de l'espace, l'aut' là ?


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, c'est encore SM .. enfin chacun ses goûts .... moi la moustache ...



Si tu savais ce que cache cette moustache  

Bon le chambellan... En grève ou il est en RTT ? J'vous jure ces français et leurs 35 heures...


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais ce que cache cette moustache


Un pubis ? :rose:


			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon le chambellan... En grève ou il est en RTT ? J'vous jure ces français et leurs 35 heures...


C'est pas un suisse qui a choisi ce Chambellan ? :rateau:
Pis il est pas français : c'est un citoyen de l'Espâââââce ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Ouais on est toujours en place, ils peuvent pas se passer de nous :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

mais les r&#233;sultats arrivent
...
alors ,vous flippez


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

tu devrais pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Qui veut une dernière fessée ?

Je profites des prolongations ...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

Donc, et suite à un dépouillement tardif et un recomptage nécéssaire dans certaines provinces :

Pour un total de 30 votants, dont les votes sont exprimés et un total de 34 voix attribuées :

TibomonG4 :      10
Docévil :              9
Supermoquette :  4
Rezba :               2
Ponkhead :          2
Tirhum :              2
Odré :                 2
Queenluccia :       1
Maiwenn :            1
Grug :                 1

Et après publication des alliances,Odré se ralliant à Supermoquette, qui lui même s'est rallié Docévil, les résultats définitifs sont :

Docévil :             15
TibomonG4 :	     10
Rezba :                2
Ponkhead :           2
Tirhum :               2
Queenluccia :        1
Maiwenn :             1
Grug :                   1

Docévil est donc le nouveau maître du château,  bonjour maître, je saurais être respectueux et condescendant avec les puissants, et ordurier et méprisant avec les faibles - TibomonG4 prend la tête de l'opposition, et il n'y a à nouveau pas de terroriste sur ce tour.

Voilà, fait et approuvé pour valoir ce que de droit.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Docévil est donc le nouveau maître du château,  bonjour maître, je saurais être respectueux et condescendant avec les puissants, et ordurier et méprisant avec les faibles - TibomonG4 prend la tête de l'opposition, et il n'y a à nouveau pas de terroriste sur ce tour...



SM je crois que tu n'as pas besoin de quitter ta couche royale...  

Docevil


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Oui mais heu je c&#232;de ma place volontier


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Donc, et suite à un dépouillement tardif et un recomptage nécéssaire dans certaines provinces :
> 
> Pour un total de 30 votants, dont les votes sont exprimés et un total de 34 voix attribuées :
> 
> ...



Ben voilà c'est normal Maîtresse : j'ai voté pour toi , donc tu as perdu !  
Enfin notons que c'est sur ton nom que c'est concentré le plus de votes ...
:love::love:


----------



## Patamach (1 Septembre 2006)

Les contraventions sautent avec le changement de gouvernement?


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> - terroriste: Tirhum (bien jou&#233; la candidature en fin de parcours pour avoir ce poste  )
> (...)





			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... r&#233;sultats....


pfffff......
j'aurais pourtant bien aim&#233; jouer avec une... bombe ?!.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà c'est normal Maîtresse : j'ai voté pour toi , donc tu as perdu !



Nous continuerons à faire entendre les voix des membres de l'Opposition sociale quelles que soient les propositions de la Majorité !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Apparement y en a beaucoup qui ont eu cette id&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nous continuerons à faire entendre les voix des membres de l'Opposition sociale quelles que soient les propositions de la Majorité !



et ce d'autant plus que le victoire morale revient à l'opposition


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

Y'a pas de terroriste sur ce tour ??? 

C'est quoi cet &#233;parpillement des votes , l&#224; ?! Y'a eu des annulations de votes par le Chambellan ? Et un d&#233;tournement par l'ex&#233;cutrice ?
Et les voix qui se sont port&#233;s sur le Doc avant qu'il ne soit candidat, elles ont &#233;t&#233; annul&#233;es ?
Et le ralliement indirect d'Odr&#233; &#224; Docqu&#233;ville, par le biais d'un ralliement &#224; supermoquette, &#231;a compte, &#231;a ?
Et Ed, il a trahit qui ? 
Et qui c'est qui a vot&#233; pour qui ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Point du tout. Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul. Il a fait acte de candidature.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de terroriste sur ce tour ???
> 
> C'est quoi cet éparpillement des votes , là ?! Y'a eu des annulations de votes par le Chambellan ? Et un détournement par l'exécutrice ?
> Et les voix qui se sont portés sur le Doc avant qu'il ne soit candidat, elles ont été annulées ?
> ...



Tiens, c'est vrai ! Il faudrait un peu voir le livre des comptes


----------



## joanes (1 Septembre 2006)

*Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce Chambellan de M***** qu'on nous à foutu*
     
    
:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 
  
 
 
 
:sleep:​


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Point du tout. Tout vote porté sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul. Il a fait acte de candidature.



Lis bien.
Les votes qui se sont portés sur lui *avant* qu'il n'ait fait acte de candidature, ils ont été annulés, ou pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas d'avant. J'ai bien lu et ta r&#233;action &#233;tait depuis longtemps pr&#233;visible, tu crois quoi ? t'es comme tu nu quand t'es pas chambellan.


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> *Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce Chambellan de M***** qu'on nous à foutu*


c'est le filleul de rezba.....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

ça sent la magouille à plein nez  :mouais:


----------



## joanes (1 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est le filleul de rezba.....




Ah oui tiens....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça sent la magouille à plein nez  :mouais:


Relis les règles.


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas d'avant. J'ai bien lu et ta réaction était depuis longtemps prévisible, tu crois quoi ? t'es comme tu nu quand t'es pas chambellan.



T'as des halllus ou quoi ? 
Enlève le mot "avant", et ma phrase ne veut rien dire. Lorsque Doc a annoncé sa candidature, il a demandé à ceux de ses électeurs qui avaient déja voté pour lui de re-voter, justement. Est-ce qu'ils l'ont fait ?
La question est bien entendue posée au chambellan.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Il me semble que pour une fois tout se soit passé dans les règles


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Il peut demander ce qu'il veut, &#231;a ne change strictement que dalle, remarque. Il aurait m&#234;me pu demander de revoter 4 fois de suite pour lui, c'est dans les r&#232;gles.


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

et d'une, j'ai rien magouill&#233;, ni rien bidouill&#233;, alors que j'en avais tr&#232;s envie, 
et de deux, nous nous sommes repench&#233;s sur les r&#232;gles tot ce matin avec mon bon vieux maitre en retraite, et nous avons appliqu&#233; scrupuleusement tout ce que nous pouvions  &#224; la r&#232;gle, 
et de trois, j'ai donn&#233; exactement le compte de toutes les voix, et les r&#233;sultats absolus et math&#233;matiques, ce qui devrait pourtant &#234;tre clair...
et de quatre, cher parrain, c'est pas parce que tu t'es loup&#233; dans tes tentatives de soudoiement que tu peux croire qu'il y ait eu triche, c'est toi qui t'es plant&#233;, c'est tout, t'es nul...
et de quatre, les tortues bleues n'ont rien &#224; dire... c'est bien de leur faute si rezba se retrouve rien du tout...
et de cinq, me cassez pas les c*uilles, sinon notre nouveau bon maitre va s'occuper de vous grave!


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il peut demander ce qu'il veut, &#231;a ne change strictement que dalle, remarque. Il aurait m&#234;me pu demander de revoter 4 fois de suite pour lui, c'est dans les r&#232;gles.


Je crois que tu ne comprends pas ce que je veux dire. Depuis le d&#233;but, les chambellans ont annul&#233;s les votes qui arrivaient sur les candidats non &#233;ligibles (qui n'avaient pas de points et qui n'&#233;taient pas d&#233;clar&#233;s), tant que les candidats ne se d&#233;claraient pas.
C'est une pratique qui d&#233;coule logiquement des r&#232;gles.
DocEvil avait conscience de &#231;a, et c'est pourquoi, dans sa d&#233;claration de candidature, il a ajout&#233; :


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J&#8217;ajoute que, *si certains d&#8217;entre vous se sont d&#233;j&#224; exprim&#233;s en ma faveur, il serait bon qu&#8217;ils confirment leurs votes &#224; pr&#233;sent que ma candidature est officielle.* Mes opposants de tous poils et de toutes peaux seraient trop heureux de contester la validit&#233; de leurs suffrages en cas de succ&#232;s de notre camp. Ne leur en laissons pas l&#8217;occasion !


Donc je demande au chambellan s'il a int&#233;gr&#233; les votes pour le Doc qui lui sont parvenus avant &#231;a, soit avant le 30 aout &#224; 20h12, ou s'ils les a annul&#233;s.











_Dis donc, mon fillot, t'as pas voulu que je sois terroriste, c'est la vie. De toutes fa&#231;ons, t'es d&#233;ja parti quand on a mang&#233; l'anguille, c'&#233;tait un signe... _


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

On croirait de Villepin


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

il a &#233;t&#233; le premier &#224; voter pour lui, &#224; partir de son post...


----------



## N°6 (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as des halllus ou quoi ?
> Enlève le mot "avant", et ma phrase ne veut rien dire. Lorsque Doc a annoncé sa candidature, il a demandé à ceux de ses électeurs qui avaient déja voté pour lui de re-voter, justement. Est-ce qu'ils l'ont fait ?
> La question est bien entendue posée au chambellan.



Alors dis-moi, quel effet fait-ce d'être dans la position du perdant vindicatif ?


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)

S'il y a vraiment contestation, je propose que l'équipe en place reste au pouvoir...  C'est le plus simple, non ?


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et d'une, j'ai rien magouillé, ni rien bidouillé, alors que j'en avais très envie,
> et de deux, nous nous sommes repenchés sur les règles tot ce matin avec mon bon vieux maitre en retraite, et nous avons appliqué scrupuleusement tout ce que nous pouvions à la règle,
> et de trois, j'ai donné exactement le compte de toutes les voix, et les résultats absolus et mathématiques, ce qui devrait pourtant être clair...
> et *de quatre*, cher parrain, c'est pas parce que tu t'es loupé dans tes tentatives de soudoiement que tu peux croire qu'il y ait eu triche, c'est toi qui t'es planté, c'est tout, t'es nul...
> ...




T'as mis deux fois "et de quatre", c'est pour nous prouver que tu sais compter ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu ne comprends pas ce que je veux dire. Depuis le d&#233;but, les chambellans ont annul&#233;s les votes qui arrivaient sur les candidats non &#233;ligibles (qui n'avaient pas de points et qui n'&#233;taient pas d&#233;clar&#233;s), tant que les candidats ne se d&#233;claraient pas.
> C'est une pratique qui d&#233;coule logiquement des r&#232;gles.
> DocEvil avait conscience de &#231;a, et c'est pourquoi, dans sa d&#233;claration de candidature, il a ajout&#233; :
> 
> Donc je demande au chambellan s'il a int&#233;gr&#233; les votes pour le Doc qui lui sont parvenus avant &#231;a, soit avant le 30 aout &#224; 20h12, ou s'ils les a annul&#233;s.


Il parle de contestation, pas de validit&#233; de cette contestation. En cas de doute le chambellan tranche, tu te rappelles du dernier tour ? ben c'est comme &#231;a. Seule la bombe est clairement r&#233;gul&#233;e.


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

non, mais &#231;a exprimait le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, de plus, demande &#224; mon banquier si je sais pas compter....


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

on vous d&#233;range pas trop ?!.....  

hum, hum...............


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

N&#176 a dit:


> Alors dis-moi, quel effet fait-ce d'&#234;tre dans la position du perdant vindicatif ?



Je suis pas vindicatif, je prends le baton tendu par le Doc lui-m&#234;me. 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il parle de contestation, pas de validit&#233; de cette contestation. En cas de doute le chambellan tranche, tu te rappelles du dernier tour ? ben c'est comme &#231;a. Seule la bombe est clairement r&#233;gul&#233;e.



Tout &#224; fait. Je ne conteste pas le r&#233;sultat, je veux savoir comment il a &#233;t&#233; acquis.

Bon, alors, chambellan, dans le total du Doc, t'as int&#233;gr&#233; tous les votes ou t'as annul&#233;s ceux arriv&#233;s avant sa d&#233;claration ?


----------



## Patamach (1 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Alors dis-moi, quel effet fait-ce d'être dans la position du perdant vindicatif ?



Un peu comme Arlette qui se présente depuis + de 30 ans mais n'a jamais passé le 1er tour ...


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

cher parrain, je t'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu plus haut...


----------



## joanes (1 Septembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et d'une, j'ai rien magouillé, ni rien bidouillé, alors que j'en avais très envie,



Mouaif...enfin, j'me comprends  



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et de quatre, les tortues bleues n'ont rien à dire...



S'péce de feignant, d'abord j'dis c'que j'veux...    



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> non, mais ça exprimait le même problème, de plus, demande à mon banquier si je sais pas compter....



Ben justement j'en parlais avec lui hier soir et....:mouais: :rateau:


*PS : Tout ça c'est magouille et compagnie*


----------



## aricosec (1 Septembre 2006)

reponse a la charmante :love: CRAQUOUNETTE :love: 
citation :
Très cher aricosec... Je veux bien que nous soyons dans le même bateau mais... Pourrais-tu revoir ton "Intitulé" .... Parce que bon :"Tiens voilà du boudin" et finir par "Vous gagnez une nuit d'enfer avec Odre et Craquounette" ça peut préter à confusion 
-----------------------
MEA CULPA 
je suis d'autant plus attristé de ton emotion,j'avais choisi le titre,pour un poeme
epique sur le sexe,les dimensions ,capacités,et beautés a travers les ages
et les contrées,photo en couleur a l'appui,le noir,le jaune ,le rose de chez nous.
un message personnel de la haute autorité MACG
m'a interdit de publication,ayant toujours accepté leur verdict(bien obligé  )
la defection( ARGHH !:hein: ) du maitre traitre super moudugenou  
m'a affecté ,obligé de defecqué,et pris de constipation,je fus emmené par le samu
revenu,j'apprend la lacheté de odré et loustic (ils n'auront plus le droit aux majuscules)
je me rallierons donc a une base solide et contre eux
deux options immediates 
*VOTEZ*
*TIBOMONG4 ou REZBA*


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

c'est pas l'heure des cachets ?!.....  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> cher parrain, je t'ai déjà répondu plus haut...



Tu veux parler de ça ?



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il a été le premier à voter pour lui, à partir de son post...



Ah.
Ben c'est pas très clair.
Parce que le Doc, par exemple, il avait déja annoncé qu'il avait voté là. Un jour avant. Mais j'imagine que lui, il a revoté. 

Tiens, par exemple, Roberto, il a dit qu'il soutenait le Doc. Mais lui, il a voté encore avant, il l'a dit là.

T'as re-voté, Roberto ?

'tain, elle est pas super calée, cette manip, hein...


----------



## N°6 (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, elle est pas super calée, cette manip, hein...



Bof, on a déjà vu pire hein...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Les protestations (habituelles et donc, h&#233;las, pr&#233;visibles) de rezba ne m'int&#233;ressent pas.

Les r&#233;sultats ont &#233;t&#233; proclam&#233;s. Je les tiens pour d&#233;finitifs.

Je remercie toutes celles et tous ceux qui m'ont t&#233;moign&#233; leur confiance en faisant porter leur choix sur mon nom.

Conform&#233;ment &#224; la r&#232;gle en vigueur, je publierai dans la soir&#233;e le nom des nouveaux Chambellan et Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres. D'ici-l&#224;, la(n)guille et odr&#233; sont maintenus dans leurs fonctions afin d'assurer la continuit&#233; de l'&#201;tat, mais sans les pr&#233;rogatives qui seront celles des nouveaux nomm&#233;s.

Je souhaite que la(n)guille publie dans la journ&#233;e la liste mise &#224; jour des scores au terme de ce scrutin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, elle est pas super calée, cette manip, hein...



Si ça se trouve, libéré de sa fonction, il a jeté tous les mp  Du coup, il va falloir s'en remettre à ce qu'il déclare. Tout le monde ne tient pas son petit tableau excel à jour  :love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...) Conform&#233;ment &#224; la r&#232;gle en vigueur, je publierai dans la soir&#233;e le nom des nouveaux Chambellan et Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres. (...)


 n'oublie pas ton m&#233;gaphone et tes dossiers......


----------



## N°6 (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les protestations (habituelles et donc, h&#233;las, pr&#233;visibles) de rezba ne m'int&#233;ressent pas.



Je voudrais pas fayoter, mais se vantait il y a &#224; peine une page, comme quoi tu l'aurais pay&#233; un b&#226;ton pour qu'il se taise, et il le fait pas...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Il y a b&#226;ton et b&#226;ton


----------



## N°6 (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bâton et bâton



Tu fais référence à de l'âme de berger du Doc ?


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2006)

R&#233;sumons-nous : on n'y comprend rien !

Les fraudes sont av&#233;r&#233;es.

Une grande manif est organis&#233;e cet apr&#232;s-midi, elle partira de la Pastille pour aller jusqu'&#224; nulle part.

L' aricrocosec sort de l'eau et d&#233;raille carr&#233;ment, qu'il prenne son laxatif afin de crotter droit sans nous faire ch...

SM a d&#233;&#231;u ses supporteurs qu'il semble consid&#233;rer comme d&#233;cus.

A BAS GRUYEREMOQUETTE

Attendons les actes de la farce tranquille "Toc et Vil" avant de sauter du haut des murailles du ch&#226;teau.


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Ah...si il y a manif je suis là !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ai peut-être raté un truc...
Mais supermoquette a-t-il OFFICIELLEMENT investi le Doc de l'étiquette de "candidat de la majorité" ?

Parce que si non, il n'était pas possible de reporter ses voix sur lui et donc son élection est une fraude.

Mais moi, je dis ça...


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2006)

Oui, il l'a fait  


Non, on ne peut qu'applaudir heu la victoire et le retour de lionel jos... euh, DocEvil !!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il l'a fait
> 
> 
> Non, on ne peut que se féliciter de la victoire et du retour de lionel jos... euh, DocEvil !!


Alors bravo (sans arrières pensées) au Doc - que de son règne coule le miel et l'eau.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Que son r&#232;gne soit m&#233;lifluent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (je suis d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Que son règne soit mélifluent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est mél*l*ifluent


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les protestations (habituelles et donc, hélas, prévisibles) de rezba ne m'intéressent pas.
> 
> Les résultats ont été proclamés. Je les tiens pour définitifs.
> 
> ...




Ce ne sont pas là protestations, cher maitre. En tout cas, pas à l'encontre de ton élection.
Mais il me serait désagréable que cette élection méritée soit entachée par l'amateurisme de l'équipe de campagne.

Et le chambellan enverra la publication des votes, aussi, comme l'exigent les règles.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Je crains fort que tu ne voies le chambellan qu'&#224; l'ap&#233;ro


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas là protestations, cher maitre. En tout cas, pas à l'encontre de ton élection.
> Mais il me serait désagréable que cette élection méritée soit entachée par l'amateurisme de l'équipe de campagne.
> 
> Et le chambellan enverra la publication des votes, aussi, comme l'exigent les règles.



Les amateurs t'ont enlevés *5 points !!!!!!! *


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis aussi depuis qu'on m'a &#233;veill&#233; &#224; la chose &#233;lectorale _(un peu avant la pubert&#233_, on m'a bien dit qu'il ne fallait voter *qu'une (1) fois.*


Et qui t'as dit &#231;a ? e pourrait &#234;tre une faute d&#233;nonc&#233;e par le chambellan


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et le chambellan enverra la publication des votes, aussi, comme l'exigent les règles.



Après avoir déclaré qu'il se retirait, le retour de l'île de "Raie", et maintenant l'art de faire comme si les bonnes idées étaient les siennes, ça commence bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Résumons-nous : on n'y comprend rien !
> 
> Les fraudes sont avérées.
> 
> ...



Si elle part de la Pastille, je sens que Doc va l'éclater... 

 
:rateau: 
:rose:


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si elle part de la Pastille, je sens que Doc va l'éclater...
> 
> 
> :rateau:
> :rose:



Fallait oser la faire !!! félicitations !


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heu *non*, en fait.
> :rose:
> Je n'aime que les causes perdues, même quand elles gagnent à la fin !
> :love:
> ...




Aïe. C'est bien ce que je craignais.
Et combien d'autres ont fait comme toi...?
Comme on a pas eu de réponse claire là-dessus, et que le chambellan n'a pas l'air de publier les votes, c'est embêtant. Ça ouvre la porte à toutes les fenêtres.

Imaginons qu'il y ait cinq autres électeurs du Doc comme toi. Si leur vote était annulé, il ne se retrouverait plus qu'avec 9 voix.
Pfff.
Quel amateurisme. C'est pas des points qu'il fallait m'enlever, c'est le droit de participer ! :rateau:

Ça m'embête que cette élection soit entachée d'une telle suspicion.
Suspicion, c'est pas grossier, ça, au moins, hein ?
Non, ça va.
Et puis, ça vient pas du verbe sucepisser, donc c'est bon.



Enfin.
J'espère que la République de Dieu aura plus de probité que ça.


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Enfin.
> J'espère que la République de Dieu aura plus de probité que ça.



Elle a régulièrement fait ses preuves sur les siècles passés, et elle ne semble pas prête de s'arrêter en si bon chemin ...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Et &#231;a parle de probit&#233;, quelle m&#233;moire courte... 

Y a une r&#232;gle l&#224;-dessus ? non, c'est suffisant. Ah oui, les autres le faisaient, c'est une jurisprudence ? y a pas de faute et tu parles de suspicion, tu es un peu trop pr&#233;visible...

En cas de doute le chambellan tranche, tu as abus&#233; de cette r&#232;gle, alors l'amateurisme...


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Elle a régulièrement fait ses preuves sur les siècles passés, et elle ne semble pas prête de s'arrêter en si bon chemin ...



La république de Dieu a fait ses preuves ? Des républiques théocratiques, on n'en connait qu'une, et c'est l'Iran...


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et ça parle de probité, quelle mémoire courte...
> 
> Y a une règle là-dessus ? non, c'est suffisant. Ah oui, les autres le faisaient, c'est une jurisprudence ? y a pas de faute et tu parles de suspicion, tu es un peu trop prévisible...
> 
> En cas de doute le chambellan tranche, tu as abusé de cette règle, alors l'amateurisme...



Ton argumentation reste faible, dans ce jeu d'argumentaire... 

Je sais pas, moi. Plutôt que de dire "aucun vote ne s'est porté sur le doc avant sa candidature", ce qui est faux, vous pourriez dire un truc du style :

"Oui, effectivement, 3 votes s'étaient portés sur lui avant sa déclaration, c'était machin, le doc lui même et roberto, et seul roberto n'a pas re-voté, bla bla bla..."

Mais là, votre refus de rentrer dans les détails, ajoutés à la non publication des votes, ça fait suspect.
On est pas sûr que l'élection manque d'honneur, mais tout ça n'est pas fait avec doigté, quoi.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Y a aucun refus, languille est offline (je te l'ai dis, tu le verras &#224; l'ap&#233;ro), c'est tr&#232;s simple, mais tu t'ent&#234;tes... on va pas inventer une liste pour te faire plaisir, nan ? si ? l&#224; dessus mon argumentation est largement plus solide que la tienne... pr&#233;visible. Faut pas t'exciter parce que t'as pas eu le r&#244;le du terroriste, pourtant on a essay&#233;, mais la flemme, tout &#231;a... si &#224; chaque fois que t'as pas ton jouet tu fous le bronx on est pas sorti du thread.


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La république de Dieu a fait ses preuves ? Des républiques théocratiques, on n'en connait qu'une, et c'est l'Iran...


Actuellement voui ... quoique la charria est appliquée ailleurs ...
Mais il y a encore peu : l'Afghanistan ...
Et avant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: Les masques tombent, il y a eu complot ! Rezba a tiré sur ce qu'il a pu pour avoir le rôle de terroriste !


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a aucun refus, languille est offline (je te l'ai dis, tu le verras &#224; l'ap&#233;ro), c'est tr&#232;s simple, mais tu t'ent&#234;tes... on va pas inventer une liste pour te faire plaisir, nan ? si ? l&#224; dessus mon argumentation est largement plus solide que la tienne... pr&#233;visible. Faut pas t'exciter parce que t'as pas eu le r&#244;le du terroriste, pourtant on a essay&#233;, mais la flemme, tout &#231;a... si &#224; chaque fois que t'as pas ton jouet tu fous le bronx on est pas sorti du thread.



Je comprends pas pourquoi tu t'&#233;nerves, ni pourquoi tu te sens responsable de ces r&#233;sultats. Apr&#232;s tout, les ma&#238;tres et les ex-ma&#238;tres devraient pas avoir &#224; s'occuper de &#231;a, c'est pas dans leurs attributions officielles. C'est quoi, ce "on" ? 
Bon, l'ex-chambellan a pas voulu donner des pr&#233;cisions, c'est sa vie. C'est juste que, du coup, &#231;a fait louche. 

Et pis je fous pas le bronx, je prends les batons que vous m'avez vous m&#234;mes tendus, toi et le Doc. Toi en &#233;tant le premier &#224; douter de la validit&#233; de la premi&#232;re phase de sa non-campagne, lui en demandant &#224; ce que ses &#233;lecteurs prennent la peine de re-voter une fois qu'il s'&#233;tait d&#233;clar&#233;.

Sauf que je joue le jeu jusqu'au bout, histoire que tu n'ais pas "la flemme" de jouer, mais que tu sois oblig&#233; de pousser ton jeu, &#224; d&#233;faut d'anticiper mes r&#233;actions... pr&#233;visibles.


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2006)

Pfff, je croyais que c'était nous (grug et moi :love: ) les amateurs !!! J'en étais assez fière au final. Et voilà, que, paf p) , détronés illico presto. Je m'insurge ! Trouve un autre qualificatif rezba


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Les masques tombent, il y a eu complot ! Rezba a tiré sur ce qu'il a pu pour avoir le rôle de terroriste !



T'as raison. Quand j'ai compris que Ed me trahissait une nouvelle fois en votant pour moi, j'ai changé mon vote, en me portant sur PonkHead, qui avait la même stratégie.
Comme ça, au pire, j'empêchais grug d'être terroriste ! 

Mais la tortue m'a été trop fidèle...


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas pourquoi tu t'énerves, ni pourquoi tu te sens responsable de ces résultats. Après tout, les maîtres et les ex-maîtres devraient pas avoir à s'occuper de ça, c'est pas dans leurs attributions officielles. C'est quoi, ce "on" ?
> Bon, l'ex-chambellan a pas voulu donner des précisions, c'est sa vie. C'est juste que, du coup, ça fait louche.
> 
> Et pis je fous pas le bronx, je prends les batons que vous m'avez vous mêmes tendus, toi et le Doc. Toi en étant le premier à douter de la validité de la première phase de sa non-campagne, lui en demandant à ce que ces électeurs prennent la peine de re-voter une fois qu'il s'était déclaré.
> ...


Amen


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

boarf! de toute façon; dans probite il y a pro non? c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas.


----------



## joanes (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais la tortue m'a été trop fidèle...




Un réflexe :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Tiens je ne savais pas que le chambellan n'avait pas voulu  (apparement faut des smiley)


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est mél*l*ifluent


... bêlifluent ...  ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Aïe. C'est bien ce que je craignais.
> *Et combien d'autres ont fait comme toi...?*
> Comme on a pas eu de réponse claire là-dessus, et que le chambellan n'a pas l'air de publier les votes, c'est embêtant. Ça ouvre la porte à toutes les fenêtres.
> 
> ...



Pas moi. J'ai voté pour toi, dans un premier temps. 

Et puis, une fois que DocEvil s'est déclaré, je t'ai trahi.




C'est plus fort que moi.


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi. J'ai voté pour toi, dans un premier temps.
> 
> Et puis, une fois que DocEvil s'est déclaré, je t'ai trahi.
> 
> ...


Ben moi j'ai voté pour Doc ...
Mais pour rire 
Après je l'ai trahi (sic !) en votant pour Rezba 
Mais ensuite comme on est pas là pour rigoler, je l'ai trahi aussi (re-sic) en votant pour Tibo :love::love:
En fait, à part SM parce qu'il est vraiment trop méchant, j'ai voté pour tout le monde  

PS : Odré, c'était pas crédible ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison. Quand j'ai compris que Ed me trahissait une nouvelle fois en votant pour moi, j'ai chang&#233; mon vote, en me portant sur PonkHead, qui avait la m&#234;me strat&#233;gie.
> Comme &#231;a, au pire, j'emp&#234;chais grug d'&#234;tre terroriste !
> 
> Mais la tortue m'a &#233;t&#233; trop fid&#232;le...


C'&#233;tait donc toi, l'autre !
Si j'avais su, j'aurais vot&#233; pour toi.

Non, Silvio, tu n'as pas vot&#233; pour moi.
Ouf - j'ai donc &#233;t&#233; suffisament discret...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Un réflexe :mouais:



:rateau: Il va falloir se maîtriser mieux que ça


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Non, Silvio, tu n'as pas voté pour moi.
> Ouf - j'ai donc été suffisament discret...


tu étais candidat au poste de terrorissssse ?


----------



## N°6 (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et pis je fous pas le bronx, je prends les batons que vous m'avez vous m&#234;mes tendus, toi et le Doc.



Pur&#233;e mais arr&#234;tez un peu aussi de lui donner des b&#226;tons ! Vous n'&#234;tes vraiment pas raisonnables !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc toi, l'autre !
> Si j'avais su, j'aurais voté pour toi.
> 
> Non, Silvio, tu n'as pas voté pour moi.
> Ouf - j'ai donc été suffisament discret...



Et non, j'ai changé le vote de Rezba sut TibomonG4


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont mes parents qui m'ont dit cela, dans le cadre d'une vraie élection dans un pays libre, laïque et démocratique, et puis c'était *bien avant *l'invention du Spectrum et du ZX81 !
> :love:


"Le Suffrage peut être universel sans l'ombre d'un inconvénient, le député, le mandataire, le mandat, jamais."

Saint-Yves d'Alveydre, Mission des Ouvriers, Paris Calmann Lévy, 1884.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Mesdames,
Messieurs,

En ce jour où je prends la responsabilité d'assumer la plus haute charge de l'État, je me sens dépositaire d'une espérance.
L'élection magistrale n'a pas vu la victoire d'un camp contre un autre, d'une idéologie contre une autre. Elle a vu la victoire d'un Château qui veut se donner les moyens d'entrer fort et uni dans une nouvelle période de son histoire.
Je suis décidé à placer le mandat qui commence sous le signe *de la dignité, de la simplicité, de la fidélité aux valeurs essentielles de notre République.*
Je n'aurai d'autre ambition que de rendre les posteurs plus unis, plus égaux, et le Château plus allant, fort de son histoire comme de ses atouts.
Je ferai tout pour qu'un État impartial, assumant pleinement ses missions de souveraineté et de solidarité, soit pour les citoyens le garant de leurs droits et le protecteur de leurs libertés.
Surtout, j'engagerai toutes mes forces pour *restaurer la cohésion du Château et renouer le pacte républicain entre ses membres.* La campagne qui s'achève a permis à notre fil de se découvrir tel qu'il est, avec ses cicatrices, ses fractures, ses inégalités, ses exclus, mais aussi avec son ardeur, sa générosité, son désir de rêver et de faire du rêve une réalité.
Avec l'aide des hommes et des femmes de bonne volonté, conformément à l'esprit et à la lettre de nos institutions, et aussi à l'idée que je me fais de ma mission, je serai auprès des posteurs, garant du bien public, en charge des intérêts supérieurs du Château sur les forums et de l'universalité de son message.

*Vive la République
Vive le Château !*


----------



## da capo (1 Septembre 2006)

'tain&#8230;
Doc De Gaulle est de retour&#8230;


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames,
> Messieurs,
> 
> En ce jour où je prends la responsabilité d'assumer la plus haute charge de l'État, je me sens dépositaire d'une espérance.
> ...


pompom pompom pom pom pompoooomeu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2006)

halleluiah.


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Septembre 2006)

je me demande si je vais pas m'acheter un B52's, je vien enfin de trouver une cible d'entrainement...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Avec l'aide des hommes et des femmes de bonne volont&#233;



Mesdames et mesdemoiselles, je vous laisse appr&#233;cier  Cela dit je r&#233;serve mon commentaire sur le reste de cette intervention lorsque la(n)guille aura d&#233;voil&#233; les dessous de l'affaire qui nous occupe


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames et mesdemoiselles, je vous laisse apprécier  Cela dit je réserve mon commentaire sur le reste de cette intervention lorsque la(n)guille aura dévoilé les dessous de l'affaire qui nous occupe




bien parlé marraine car comme disait ce cher président de chaine télé:
Du C**, du C**, du C**, y a ke sa de vré!

Donc les dessous, moi je suis partant, mais une anguille dans les dessous, ça fait un peu peur non?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Z'&#234;tes pas pr&#232;s de la voire l'anguille, mais avis qu'elle se tire des binches


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames,
> Messieurs,
> 
> En ce jour où je prends la responsabilité d'assumer la plus haute charge de l'État, je me sens dépositaire d'une espérance.
> ...



Attend, attend ... ce discours, cette histoire de fracture : c'est pas la déclaration d'un candidat à l'Elysée heureux en mai 2002 ?
:mouais: 
En tout cas, ch'uis d'accord avec Languille : B.52'sons le Château


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames,
> Messieurs,
> 
> En ce jour où je prends la responsabilité d'assumer la plus haute charge de l'État, je me sens dépositaire d'une espérance.
> ...



*Et Vive DocEvil! 
*


----------



## Craquounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Chez moi... Les B52 ça se boit...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi... Les B52 ça se boit...


Et ensuite, &#231;a se vomit!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau,
Vu la r&#232;gle du jeu,
D&#233;cr&#232;te :

Article premier. &#8212; Monsieur rezba est nomm&#233; Chambellan.
Article 2. &#8212; Monsieur supermoquette est nomm&#233; Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Article 3. &#8212; En vertu de l'article 3 du titre « Comment se passe un tour ? » de la r&#232;gle du jeu, le nouveau Chambellan promulguera le d&#233;compte mis &#224; jour des points de tous les joueurs et rappellera le nom du candidat de l&#8217;Opposition.

Fait &#224; Orthez, le 1er septembre 2006.

DocEvil


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> *Et Vive DocEvil!
> *


Heu c'est pas à silvio de dire ça ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le Maître du Château,
> Vu la règle du jeu,
> Décrète :
> 
> ...


Et m*rde, SM est le roi des chieurs.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est pas à silvio de dire ça ?


Pour une fois que j'ai voté pour le maître en place, laisse moi passer un peu de brosse à reluire. 

Et puis, c'est qui ce Silvio?


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le Maître du Château,
> Vu la règle du jeu,
> Décrète :
> 
> ...



Diviser pour mieux regner. Grandiose!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Diviser pour mieux regner. Grandiose!


Pas du tout. Je me suis engagé à restaurer la paix civile. En nommant MM. rezba et supermoquette, c'est-à-dire en choisissant d'unir dans un même destin deux anciens adversaires, c'est ce que je m'efforce de faire.

J'ajoute, mais on pouvait s'en douter, que la publication du précédent décret met un terme aux fonctions de Mlle odré et de M. la(n)guille. Qu'ils soient ici publiquement remerciés pour leur travail au service de la collectivité.


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Rezba Chambellan ? Bah alors j'ai rien compris aux alliances. 
Par contre, SM comme exécuteur des basses oeuvres, ça promet. Ca lui va bien comme titre, té !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Rezba Chambellan ? Bah alors j'ai rien compris aux alliances.


C'est un excellent d&#233;but de piste, esp&#233;rons que le gouvernement prenne cette id&#233;e g&#233;niale comme motif de r&#233;vision de la loi : mettre une couleur distinctive claire, si possible unie, aux diff&#233;rents camps.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ajoute, mais on pouvait s'en douter, que la publication du précédent décret met un terme aux fonctions de Mlle odré et de M. la(n)guille. Qu'ils soient ici publiquement remerciés pour leur travail au service de la collectivité.



Je tiens à dire que ce fut un beau carnage, je regrette de devoir céder ce poste que j'ai tant apprécié et m'en retourne dans la serre tropicale avec tous les citrons du château.

Amuses toi bien supermoquette !
Rezba je t'ai à l'oeil.

Mes respects au nouveau maître


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Rezba Chambellan ? Bah alors j'ai rien compris aux alliances.



Ces nominations sont la conséquence des alliances précédentes  Il faut suivre !   Je t'épargne la relecture entière du sujet  Voyons les réactions des intéressés pendant que nous attendons les décomptes


----------



## aricosec (1 Septembre 2006)

enfin un tomberau de promesses du gourou choisi par les fous
DOCEVIL se permet  d'haranguer ses troupes avec du vent  
les traitres raliés a lui , se pament et l'encense 
son declin a déja commencé grace a REZBA et TIBO   
ya du mou dans la paroisse,quelques defections d'importance
et malgré les lazies de loustic la bagarre des opposants 
qui nous fait hesiter
je vais prendre mon parti bientôt    
----------
_*REZBA OU TIBO ?*_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mettre une couleur distinctive claire, si possible unie, aux différents camps.



C'est ambigü ce que tu dis là


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Il m'est id&#233;e que le chambellan actuel n'a pas les d&#233;comptes 

N'en tiendra qu'&#224; la volont&#233;e de l'ex-chambellan de se sortir les pouces du cul et ce volontairement sans tous les avantages pr&#233;c&#233;dents


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: j'espére qu'il a les pieds plats


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Le Maître du Château s'adressera aux posteurs lors d'une allocution filmée qui sera diffusée *ce jour à 21 heures.*


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

Tant pis pour le repas, j'y serais !:love:


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

Ah ça c'est une super nouvelle. J'vais chercher les pop corn.
Kateljin>J'ai déjà lu tout le sujet. Si, si. Tout est collector là-dedans. 
Par contre, c'est la même liste pour qui on devra voter, ou il peut y avoir des nouveaux ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Suite &#224; ma promotion d'Ex&#233;cuteur je vais exposer mes sanctions, et ce dans la plus pure ligne droite du discours de n&#244;tre Ma&#238;tre : continuit&#233; et changement.

Pour la continuit&#233;, rezba perd un point, pour le changement Tibo 4. Cel&#224; fait un total de retrait de 5.

Ainsi soit-il.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

Amen... j'adore ce fil  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Allocution télévisée de Monsieur DocEvil, Maître du Château.


----------



## macmarco (1 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Par contre, SM comme exécuteur des *basses* oeuvres, ça promet. Ca lui va bien comme titre, té !




Visiblement, il s'est mis au niveau sans difficulté.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Le Maître du Château,
Vu la règle du jeu,
Décrète :

Article premier.  Monsieur rezba est destitué de ses fonctions de Chambellan.
Article 2.  Monsieur supermoquette est destitué de ses fonctions d'Exécuteur des basses uvres.
Article 3.  En vertu du principe de non rétroactivité de la loi, les points supprimés par M. supermoquette lors de l'exercice de son mandat ne pourront être restitués.

Fait à Orthez, le 1er septembre 2006.

DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Le Maître du Château,
Vu la règle du jeu,
Décrète :

Article premier.  Monsieur Grug est nommé Chambellan.
Article 2.  Monsieur Ed_the_Head est nommé Exécuteur des basses uvres.
Article 3.  Monsieur teo est nommé ministre d'État, ministre de l'Intérieur, des Cultes et de de la moralité.
Article 4.  Monsieur Freelancer est nommé ministre d'État, ministre de la Culture, de la Communication et des Relations humaines diverses et variées.
Article 5.  En vertu de l'article 3 du titre « Comment se passe un tour ? » de la règle du jeu, le nouveau Chambellan promulguera le décompte mis à jour des points de tous les joueurs et rappellera le nom du candidat de lOpposition.

Fait à Orthez, le 1er septembre 2006.

DocEvil


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allocution télévisée de Monsieur DocEvil, Maître du Château.






> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.



bon, vous en avez vider combien ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

peu importe... c'est autre chose que de la Corona® en tout cas... :love: :love: :love:   

vbull : niet, blabla tout &#231;a...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

J'ouvre une cotisation pour freelancer


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: Bon, je vais d'abord manger, je reviens!  
Bande de folles, va ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est plus le château, c'est tournez manège


----------



## Melounette (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allocution télévisée de Monsieur DocEvil, Maître du Château.


Mouhahahaaa. J'vis toujours des soirées Berlinoises, ça me change pas. 
Teo t'es pas crédible en ministre des cultes avec ton chapeau.  Et pourquoi il est pas à la culture d'abord ?\o/
Mouarf, excellent comme d'hab.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s la magouille de l'&#233;lection de Grug, la magouille pour placer une allocution pr&#233;sidentielle d'au moins un mois d'&#226;ge, d'un rassembleur qui n'a rien d'un rassembleur ! La r&#233;publique est bafou&#233;e, qu'avez-vous &#224; r&#233;pondre &#224; cela Monsieur le pr&#233;sident ! Avec Doc&#233;ville c'est de la magouille plein les douves !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Bah il rassemble, au moins 15 votes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Après la magouille de l'élection de Grug, la magouille pour placer une allocution présidentielle d'au moins un mois d'âge, d'un rassembleur qui n'a rien d'un rassembleur ! La république est bafouée, qu'avez-vous à répondre à cela Monsieur le président ! Avec Docéville c'est de la magouille plein les douves !


Que voulez-vous que je vous réponde, Madame le Chef de l'Opposition ? Pour tenter votre chance, tentez déjà de l'emporter.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Que voulez-vous que je vous r&#233;ponde, Madame le Chef de l'Opposition ? Pour tenter votre chance, tentez d&#233;j&#224; de l'emporter.



Par la magouille, c'est hors de question !  
Mais je vous laisse m&#233;diter sur l'ampleur des d&#233;g&#226;ts qu'une telle hatitude frauduleuse peut engendrer sur la p&#233;rennit&#233; de cette r&#233;publique ! Mais je suis bien s&#251;re que vos partisans n'en ont cure ! D'autre part nous ne savons toujours pas si vous &#234;tes l&#233;galement &#233;lu !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Que voulez-vous que je vous réponde, Madame le Chef de l'Opposition ? Pour tenter votre chance, tentez déjà de l'emporter.


Y a rien &#224; dire, t'es photog&#233;nique    quelle entr&#233;e en grandes pompes 

You... :love:


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2006)

Merci.






PS : Monsieur le ministre d'État, ministre de l'Intérieur, des Cultes et de la moralité. Je veux boire la même chose lors de mon prochain entretien avec vous. Je proposerais bien à l'occasion, que compte tenu de votre position aujourd'hui, vous fassiez installer un ascenseur pour se rendre à vos appartements. Et un téléphérique jusqu'au Lou.





Messieurs


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le Maître du Château,
> Vu la règle du jeu,
> Décrète :
> 
> ...



En vertu de quel article de notre constitution le Maître croit-il pouvoir destituer ceux qu'il a nommé précédemment ??


Je donnerais le décompte des points et je promulguerais l'ouverture de la campagne plus tard. Là, j'ai à faire.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Ah bah non.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En vertu de quel article de notre constitution le Ma&#238;tre croit-il pouvoir destituer ceux qu'il a nomm&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment ??


En vertu du fait que rien dans la r&#232;gle ne m'emp&#234;che de destituer celui qui tient sa l&#233;gitimit&#233; de moi et de moi seul. Vous n'avez pas &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu mon cher, c'est votre tort.
Grug sera, je n'en doute pas, &#224; la hauteur de vos pr&#233;c&#233;dentes fonctions.


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2006)

Un peu comme Villepin. Mais il écrit et il parle très bien Villepin, rezba. Comme toi


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En vertu du fait que rien dans la r&#232;gle ne m'emp&#234;che de destituer celui qui tient sa l&#233;gitimit&#233; de moi et de moi seul. Vous n'avez pas &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu mon cher, c'est votre tort.
> Grug sera, je n'en doute pas, &#224; la hauteur de vos pr&#233;c&#233;dentes fonctions.


 Au cas o&#249; vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu&#233;, le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne dispose que de peu de pouvoirs, une fois &#233;lu. En tout cas, pas celui de destituer ceux que vous avez nomm&#233; publiquement.


Voila donc le d&#233;compte des points.

grug : 13
   ponkhead : 8
   rezba : 8 (7+2-1)
   maiwen : 7
   queenlucia : 6
   supermoquette : 6
DocEvil : 5
   tibomong4 : 4 (6+2-4)
   la(n)guille : 2
   loustic : 2
   joanes : 1
   mado : 1
   N&#176;6 : 1
   roberto : 1
  tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
   nobody : -1
   lemmy : -2
   Ed the Head : -7 
   silvio : -8

Pour odr&#233;, je ne sais pas si je dois lui enlever un point pour ralliement secret, ou pas. Elle s'est ralli&#233;e publiquement ?

La campagne ouvre lundi 4 septembre &#224; 10h. Elle prendra fin lundi 11 septembre &#224; la m&#234;me heure.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Au cas o&#249; vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu&#233;, le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne dispose que de peu de pouvoirs, une fois &#233;lu. En tout cas, pas celui de destituer ceux que vous avez nomm&#233; publiquement.


Mais si, mon ami, mais si. Ce qui n'est pas &#233;crit, je le d&#233;cr&#232;te, c'est le privil&#232;ge de ma fonction. Ne vous comportez donc pas comme un enfant auquel on aurait retir&#233; son sucre d'orge. Nous avons d&#233;j&#224; bien assez des bruyantes manifestations de l'Opposition pour d&#233;cr&#233;dibiliser les politiques. N'y ajoutez pas vos caprices. Vos gesticulations tiennent du coup d'&#201;tat. Mais l'&#201;tat c'est moi, et il faudra plus d'un coup pour l'abattre.

Pour ceux que les interventions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes plongeraient dans la confusion, je rappelle que j'ai nomm&#233; *Grug* aux fonctions de Chambellan et *Ed_the_Head* &#224; celles d'Ex&#233;cuteur. Il revient donc &#224; Grug et &#224; lui seul d'annoncer le d&#233;compte des points et de fixer les dates d'ouverture et de fermeture du prochain scrutin, conform&#233;ment &#224; la r&#232;gle en vigueur.


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

je sens que &#231;a va &#234;tre encore plus bord&#233;lique qu'&#224; l'habitude.......


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

et après tournez manège; il y a quoi?

Des malades, des grands malades dans ce chateau . :modo:


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je sens que ça va être encore plus bordélique qu'à l'habitude.......


Pire que tout !!! :affraid: 

On devine, sous des abords paternalistes, le futur dictateur du château

malgré la force de persuasion médiatique de son électrocution.


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

bon.... et la _garden party_, c'est quand ?!.......


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Quelle zone ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais si, mon ami, mais si. Ce qui n'est pas &#233;crit, je le d&#233;cr&#232;te, c'est le privil&#232;ge de ma fonction. Ne vous comportez donc pas comme un enfant auquel on aurait retir&#233; son sucre d'orge. Nous avons d&#233;j&#224; bien assez des bruyantes manifestations de l'Opposition pour d&#233;cr&#233;dibiliser les politiques. N'y ajoutez pas vos caprices. Vos gesticulations tiennent du coup d'&#201;tat. Mais l'&#201;tat c'est moi, et il faudra plus d'un coup pour l'abattre.
> 
> Pour ceux que les interventions pr&#233;c&#233;dentes plongeraient dans la confusion, je rappelle que j'ai nomm&#233; *Grug* aux fonctions de Chambellan et *Ed_the_Head* &#224; celles d'Ex&#233;cuteur. Il revient donc &#224; Grug et &#224; lui seul d'annoncer le d&#233;compte des points et de fixer les dates d'ouverture et de fermeture du prochain scrutin, conform&#233;ment &#224; la r&#232;gle en vigueur.


Tiens, je n'avais pas vu. Cool. Mon r&#234;ve se r&#233;alise. 
Bon, je n'ai pas trop le temps ce week-end. Peut-on en parler d&#232;s lundi, cher ma&#238;tre?


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

sombre individu !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, je n'avais pas vu. Cool. Mon rêve se réalise.
> Bon, je n'ai pas trop le temps ce week-end. Peut-on en parler dès lundi, cher maître?


Bien sûr, Monsieur l'Exécuteur, rien ne presse. Il nous faut de toute manière attendre le retour de Monsieur le Chambellan afin qu'il réalise les dispositions prévues par la règle. Passez un bon week-end.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> sombre individu !!


Merci. 

Au passage, je viens de voir l'allocution du Ma&#238;tre. Fantastique, j'en ai les larmes au yeux. 




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien s&#251;r, Monsieur l'Ex&#233;cuteur, rien ne presse. Il nous faut de toute mani&#232;re attendre le retour de Monsieur le Chambellan afin qu'il r&#233;alise les dispositions pr&#233;vues par la r&#232;gle. Passez un bon week-end.



Vous &#233;galement. Je vous remercie.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Article 4.  Monsieur Freelancer est nommé ministre d'État, ministre de la Culture, de la Communication et des Relations humaines diverses et variées.



Je ne le croyais que stagiaire Freelancer :mouais: 

Teo... Je vois qu'en tant que  ministre d'État, ministre de l'Intérieur, des Cultes et de de la *moralité*, tu arbores un tee-shirt adéquat  

Exceptionnel votre déclaration grand maître. Jamais le chateau n'avait connu une telle _introduction_. La communication est un art iné chez vous, je vous en félicite  







Z'êtes tarés les gars  :love:


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2006)

a bas _*GOUROU II*_


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Jamais le chateau n'avait connu une telle _introduction_.



Oh, tu peux l'appeler bob.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Au cas o&#249; vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu&#233;, le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne dispose que de peu de pouvoirs, une fois &#233;lu. En tout cas, pas celui de destituer ceux que vous avez nomm&#233; publiquement.


Je me suis interrog&#233; sur le bien fond&#233; de votre remarque.
Vous partez du principe que le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau a peu de pouvoir, mais rien dans la r&#232;gle n'indique qu'il doive se limiter &#224; ce qui y est inscrit.
Vous dites que je n'ai pas le pouvoir de vous destituer, mais rien dans la r&#232;gle ne s'y oppose. J'ajoute m&#234;me que le fait que le Ma&#238;tre soit &#233;lu indique clairement que sa l&#233;gitimit&#233; repose sur une d&#233;l&#233;gation de souverainet&#233; consentie par les &#233;lecteurs, tandis que celle du Chambellan repose enti&#232;rement sur le bon vouloir du Ma&#238;tre. Dans cette optique, la destitution du Chambellan est, elle aussi, le fait du Ma&#238;tre et de lui seul.
Aussi, afin de ne pas plonger la R&#233;publique dans une crise dont elle ne se rel&#232;verait peut-&#234;tre pas, je vous demande de bien vouloir vous plier aux nouvelles dispositions que j'ai promulgu&#233;es. &#192; d&#233;faut, je serais contraint de vous d&#233;choir de vos droits civiques pour le scrutin dont l'&#233;ch&#233;ance sera fix&#233;e par le Chambellan Grug.


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oh, tu peux l'appeler bob.




c'est qui bob?

:rose:


----------



## rezba (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me suis interrog&#233; sur le bien fond&#233; de votre remarque.
> Vous partez du principe que le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau a peu de pouvoir, mais rien dans la r&#232;gle n'indique qu'il doive se limiter &#224; ce qui y est inscrit.
> Vous dites que je n'ai pas le pouvoir de vous destituer, mais rien dans la r&#232;gle ne s'y oppose. J'ajoute m&#234;me que le fait que le Ma&#238;tre soit &#233;lu indique clairement que sa l&#233;gitimit&#233; repose sur une d&#233;l&#233;gation de souverainet&#233; consentie par les &#233;lecteurs, tandis que celle du Chambellan repose enti&#232;rement sur le bon vouloir du Ma&#238;tre. Dans cette optique, la destitution du Chambellan est, elle aussi, le fait du Ma&#238;tre et de lui seul.
> Aussi, afin de ne pas plonger la R&#233;publique dans une crise dont elle ne se rel&#232;verait peut-&#234;tre pas, je vous demande de bien vouloir vous plier aux nouvelles dispositions que j'ai promulgu&#233;es. &#192; d&#233;faut, je serais contraint de vous d&#233;choir de vos droits civiques pour le scrutin dont l'&#233;ch&#233;ance sera fix&#233;e par le Chambellan Grug.



Vois-tu, mon cher, le fait que tu penses avoir le droit de *destituer* est assez significatif d'une conception du pouvoir autoritaire et monarchique qui m'est tout &#224; fait &#233;trang&#232;re. 
Regarde bien le fonctionnement des institutions d&#233;mocratiques, et tu verras que les gouvernements qui tirent leur l&#233;gitimit&#233; d'un &#233;lu ne sont pas destitu&#233;s. Ils d&#233;missionnent.
Que tu puisses dans un m&#234;me &#233;lan pr&#233;tendre faire la justice, et m'appliquer une sanction masturbatoire est tout aussi r&#233;v&#233;lateur.

Amusez-vous bien. Tordez les r&#232;gles, trompez-les, faites du grand n'importe quoi. Surtout, faites le vide.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Septembre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> c'est qui bob?
> 
> :rose:



Celui qui passe entre les Fêtes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Vois-tu, mon cher, le fait que tu penses avoir le droit de *destituer* est assez significatif d'une conception du pouvoir autoritaire et monarchique qui m'est tout &#224; fait &#233;trang&#232;re.
> Regarde bien le fonctionnement des institutions d&#233;mocratiques, et tu verras les gouvernements qui tirent leur l&#233;gitimit&#233; d'un &#233;lu ne sont pas destitu&#233;s. Ils d&#233;missionnent.
> Que tu puisse dans un m&#234;me &#233;lan pr&#233;tendre faire la justice, et m'appliquer une sanction est tout aussi r&#233;v&#233;lateur.


Ton exemple est ridicule. Ils d&#233;missionnent ? Vraiment, tu crois de bonne foi &#224; cette terminologie hypocrite ?
J'imagine, en revanche, que tu trouves parfaitement d&#233;mocratique, comme c'est le cas ici, qu'il appartienne au seul Chambellan de d&#233;cider de la date du scrutin, ce qui revient &#224; laisser le soin &#224; un simple fonctionnaire de fixer la fin du mandat d'un &#233;lu...
Un peu de s&#233;rieux, moins de mauvaise foi.
Je me suis engag&#233; &#224; respecter les institutions. Je ne pense pas abuser du pouvoir qu'elles me conf&#232;rent.


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

Je vais bannir tout le gouvernement, ca ne va pas faire un pli. D'un seul coup j'entrerais dans l'Histoire !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'un seul coup j'entrerais dans l'Histoire !


Prends garde que ce ne soit pas l'Histoire qui te rentre dedans.


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2006)

*allons y ,faisons tout péter !*


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> a bas _*GOUROU II*_


EXECUTEZ  SUPERMOQUETTE​  :hein:


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

A partir de ce jour, le seul navigateur autorisé pour acceder à MacG (hack vBull #358) est le Firefox modifié Doquéville Version 1.0.

Vous avez 24 heures pour vous mettre à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A partir de ce jour, le seul navigateur autoris&#233; pour acceder &#224; MacG (hack vBull #358) est le Firefox modifi&#233; Doqu&#233;ville Version 1.0.


C'est assez r&#233;jouissant de voir ma pomme dans le menu du m&#234;me nom.   

EDIT : Boulez-le, c'est un pote et il d&#233;bute avec Toshop®. &#192; son &#226;ge, c'est tr&#232;s ambitieux.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A partir de ce jour, le seul navigateur autorisé pour acceder à MacG (hack vBull #358) est le Firefox modifié Doquéville Version 1.0.



Je me réjouis de tester "Edition"-> "Remplissage automatique de Doquéville"


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> EXECUTEZ  SUPERMOQUETTE​  :hein:


Ah quand même quelqu'un qui garde les pieds sur terre avec la tête sur les épaules


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est assez r&#233;jouissant de voir ma pomme dans le menu du m&#234;me nom.
> 
> EDIT : Boulez-le, c'est un pote et il d&#233;bute avec Toshop&#174;. &#192; son &#226;ge, c'est tr&#232;s ambitieux.



Normal que ce ne soit pas la bonne typo : tout ce qui est estampill&#233; "Doqu&#233;ville" est  *b&#233;ta* !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Normal que ce ne soit pas la bonne typo : tout ce qui est estampillé "Doquéville" est  *béta* !


Tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas bien compris lorsque, hier, en me passant les fichiers source du navigateur, tu as ajouté : "tu verras à Paris, cette grande béta de Teo n'est pas terminée". Un nouveau programme à améliorer ?!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Un nouveau programme &#224; am&#233;liorer ?!


L'un dans l'autre, y'a d'&#231;a.


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'un dans l'autre, y'a d'ça.



Il est evident, en lisant le code, que ca a été vite fait à la main !  Maintenant, il faut que je nettoie tout ca et que je termine !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il est evident, en lisant le code, que ca a été vite fait à la main !  Maintenant, il faut que je nettoie tout ca et que je termine !


Je te fais une entière confiance. Souviens-toi seulement qu'il est ministre d'État de la moralité. Alors ne me l'abîme pas !


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te fais une entière confiance. Souviens-toi seulement qu'il est ministre d'État de la moralité. Alors ne me l'abîme pas !



Tu as d'autres bétas à nettoyer ? Quitte à m'y mettre, je fais tout en même temps ! On peut avoir une liste des ministres un peu sérieuse et, surtout, définitive ? Pas des demi-sels qui passent leur temps à se faire des lignes de Code, j'espère, au lieu de s'occuper du bien-être de la populasse qui est -ne l'oublions pas- notre principale source de revenus lorsque, au terme d'une soirée particulièrement faste, nous sommes bien partis


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

pas bient&#244;t fini toutes ces "_concordances_" mielleuses !!


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pas bientôt fini toutes ces "_concordances_" mielleuses !!




Je l'ai toujours dit que cette Tirhum était une jalouse. Voila pourquoi elle ne sera jamais ministre.


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

il faudrait d&#233;j&#224; que je condescende &#224; le devenir............


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> il faudrait déjà que je condescende à le devenir............




Et menteuse en plus ! Tous les défauts !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> il faudrait déjà que je condescende


C'est le mot.


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et menteuse en plus ! Tous les défauts !


mais j'avale très bien les couleuvres !....... 



DocEvil a dit:


> C'est le mot.


:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> mais j'avale très bien les couleuvres !.......


[mode automodération-à-donf=ON] Tiens donc... [mode automodération-à-donf=OFF]


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> [mode automod&#233;ration-&#224;-donf=ON] Tiens donc... [mode automod&#233;ration-&#224;-donf=OFF]


kof, koff... hum...hum...... 

c'est marrant tous les autres voyeurs posteurs du fil, sont devenus muets ?!......


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais si, mon ami, mais si. Ce qui n'est pas &#233;crit, je le d&#233;cr&#232;te, c'est le privil&#232;ge de ma fonction. Ne vous comportez donc pas comme un enfant auquel on aurait retir&#233; son sucre d'orge. Nous avons d&#233;j&#224; bien assez des bruyantes manifestations de l'Opposition pour d&#233;cr&#233;dibiliser les politiques. N'y ajoutez pas vos caprices. Vos gesticulations tiennent du coup d'&#201;tat. Mais l'&#201;tat c'est moi, et il faudra plus d'un coup pour l'abattre.



Je me demande lequel des deux gesticule le plus. Il y a une Constitution, qui peut &#234;tre modifi&#233;e uniquement en suivant les r&#233;gles et uniquement avec l'accord de quelques personnes ! Hors vous ne suivez pas ces r&#233;gles ! &#192; l'heure qu'il est nous ne savons toujours pas si votre place de Ma&#238;tre a &#233;t&#233; l&#233;gitimement obtenue. Roberto a vot&#233; pour un candidat qui n'existait pas dans la liste ! Est-il le seul ? O&#249; avez-vous vu que le vote d'un &#233;lecteur qui vote pour un candidat qui ne se pr&#233;sente pas est pris en compte dans une quelconque &#233;lection ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me demande lequel des deux gesticule le plus. Il y a une Constitution, qui peut être modifiée uniquement en suivant les régles et uniquement avec l'accord de quelques personnes ! Hors vous ne suivez pas ces régles ! À l'heure qu'il est nous ne savons toujours pas si votre place de Maître a été légitimement obtenue. Roberto a voté pour un candidat qui n'existait pas dans la liste ! Est-il le seul ? Où avez-vous vu que le vote d'un électeur qui vote pour un candidat qui ne se présente pas est pris en compte dans une quelconque élection ?



enfin un brin de raison dans un océan de magouilles


----------



## Freelancer (2 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de lire les 7 dernières pages. Les onomatopées me manquent pour décrire l'état de perplexité dans lequel je me trouve...

Quelqu'un serait dispo pour me donner des cours de rattrapage pour que je puisse comprendre ce qui ce passe?

Vous comprendrez qu'étant ministre stagiaire, mes appointements sont à peu près équivalents à ceux d'un ouvrier de chez Foxconn qui n'aurait pas réussi à assembler son quota journalier d'iPod.

Je propose donc une rétribution en whisky et cigares à la (aux?) personne(s) disponibles quelques heures par semaine (entre 17 et 19, par exemple)

ps: si tu es grand, brun, à fort tour de biceps, on peut s'arranger...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me demande lequel des deux gesticule le plus. Il y a une Constitution, qui peut &#234;tre modifi&#233;e uniquement en suivant les r&#233;gles mais uniquement avec l'accord de quelques personnes ! Hors vous ne suivez pas ces r&#233;gles ! &#192; l'heure qu'il est nous ne savons toujours pas si votre place de Ma&#238;tre est l&#233;gitime. Roberto a vot&#233; pour un candidat qui n'existait pas dans la liste ! Est-il le seul ? O&#249; avez-vous vu que le vote d'un &#233;lecteur qui vote pour un candidat qui ne se pr&#233;sente pas est pris en compte dans une quelconque &#233;lection ?


En destituant le Chambellan et l'Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres, je n'ai pas trahi la r&#232;gle. J'ai exerc&#233; le pouvoir. Savez-vous que tout ce que d&#233;cr&#232;te un Chef d'&#201;tat n'est pas stipul&#233; point par point dans une loi organique ? Cela s'appelle gouverner. Si vous le souhaitez, nous pouvons n&#233;anmoins r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; un amendement de la r&#232;gle traitant du cas de la destitution et qui sera valable &#224; l'avenir.
Quant &#224; me disputer mes fonctions de Ma&#238;tre &#224; pr&#233;sent que vous, rezba, odr&#233; et PonkHead m'avez publiquement reconnu comme tel, je vous trouve bien l&#233;g&#232;re...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> ps: si tu es grand, brun, à fort tour de biceps, on peut s'arranger...


Et grand, blond, à fort tour de poitrine, ça le fait pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quant à me disputer mes fonctions de Maître à présent que vous, rezba, odré et PonkHead m'avez publiquement reconnu comme tel, je vous trouve bien légère...



Le problème est bien là, je ne vous reconnais pas publiquement ! Je ne vous reconnaîtrais (notez le "s") que lorsque La(n)guille aura publié le détail des votes et répondu aux questions ! Le maître ne peut être désigné sans le détail des votes ! Les tours précédents nous ont appris à nous méfier des magouilles électorales et des électeurs virtuels !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Y a qu'a demander &#224; languille, personne l'a fait ?

Quand aux magouilles, leader de l'opposition en arrivant 3&#232;me, j'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ... qu'avez-vous à répondre à cela Monsieur le président !


Madame le Chef de l'Opposition, excusez-moi d'avoir pris ce message pour une reconnaissance de votre part...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Moi je dis : si on arrive &#224; voter aupr&#232;s de languille, lui envoyer un mp &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre super dur


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Madame le Chef de l'Opposition, excusez-moi d'avoir pris ce message pour une reconnaissance de votre part...



Il n'y aurait dû y avoir aucun doute dans votre esprit. Pour mémoire le début de la phrase est "la République est bafouée" et mon post suivant exprime clairement un doute quant à la légitimité de votre élection, je cite  : "nous ne savons toujours pas si vous êtes légalement élu".


----------



## katelijn (2 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> kof, koff... hum...hum......
> 
> c'est marrant tous les autres voyeurs posteurs du fil, sont devenus muets ?!......



Pas du tout, je suis consternée.  Je me méfie du guet-apens des gay tapettes :mouais:


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi je dis : si on arrive à voter auprès de languille, lui envoyer un mp ça doit pas être super dur



languille est en prison. Il a été embastillé hier soir à 21:00. D'autres vont suivre.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> em*bastillé


*p

Ton empatement remonte, c'est du tout bon


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'y aurait dû y avoir aucun doute dans votre esprit. Pour mémoire le début de la phrase est "la République est bafouée" et mon post suivant exprime clairement un doute quant à la légitimité de votre élection, je cite  : "nous ne savons toujours pas si vous êtes légalement élu".


Je vois. Vous donnez du « Monsieur le Président » à n'importe qui en somme... Un tic de langage, rien de plus, à ajouter à la longue liste de vos compétences.


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> 
> PS : Monsieur le ministre d'État, ministre de l'Intérieur, des Cultes et de la moralité. Je veux boire la même chose lors de mon prochain entretien avec vous. Je proposerais bien à l'occasion, que compte tenu de votre position aujourd'hui, vous fassiez installer un ascenseur pour se rendre à vos appartements. Et un téléphérique jusqu'au Lou.
> ...


Bien sur mon enfant, viendez viendez... nous aurons notre entretien :love:  J'ai aussi des crackers pour le gouter  et on trouvera bien de la blanche pour après 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne le croyais que stagiaire Freelancer :mouais:
> 
> Teo... Je vois qu'en tant que  ministre d'État, ministre de l'Intérieur, des Cultes et de de la *moralité*, tu arbores un tee-shirt adéquat
> 
> ...


Freelancer n'est que stagiaire, mais quel stagiaire  :love:

Un drapeau suisse, un couvre-chef ramené de Zanzibar (véridique), entre calvinisme, catholiscisme pur et dur et mulsulman intégriste, j'aime à faire voir la moralité sous un  jour nouveau  Mais ne vous inquiétez pas le look clone 70's n'est pas encore au programme.

_Kurt ?_  Ramène toi, y'a du taf pour nous là  Je te sous-nomme sous-Secrétaire d'Etat aux forces vives de la Nation. Ouais, on peut faire ce qu'on veut...



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te fais une entière confiance. Souviens-toi seulement qu'il est ministre d'État de la moralité. Alors ne me l'abîme pas !


Qu'il ramène déjà sa fraise, le loup poivre et sel et on verra qui pleure le premier :rateau: 

Pour la ßeta, c'est déjà en route, je suis en _Golden Candidate_ depuis cette semaine  J'accède à l'Unicité de la 1.0 sans doute dans pas longtemps, je l'ai lu sur un forum Rumeurs, donc ça devrait pas tarder


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

Cher Roberto, les MP c'est des MP !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Kurt ?_  Ramène toi, y'a du taf pour nous là  Je te sous-nomme sous-Secrétaire d'Etat aux forces vives de la Nation. Ouais, on peut faire ce qu'on veut...


Comme chacun peut le constater, le Gouvernement est au travail. Certes, la pente est raide, mais elle n'est pas la seule.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Alors tout se passe bien ?


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Comme chacun peut le constater, le Gouvernement est au travail. Certes, la pente est raide, mais elle n'est pas la seule.



Ce n'est plus un gouvernement, c'est un cabaret ! Mais quel est ce scandale ?! Ne voyez-vous pas, chers compatriotes, que cette bande dillapide les fonds de l'état en parties fines ?!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est plus un gouvernement, c'est un cabaret ! Mais quel est ce scandale ?! Ne voyez-vous pas, chers compatriotes, que cette bande dillapide les fonds de l'état en parties fines ?!


Votre principal motif de mécontentement étant, il faut bien l'admettre, de ne pas y être convié.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vois. Vous donnez du « Monsieur le Président » à n'importe qui en somme... Un tic de langage, rien de plus, à ajouter à la longue liste de vos compétences.



Je dirais plutôt que du fond du gouffre d'incompétence où vous vous trouvez, vous entrevoyez enfin la lumière et elle vous aveugle... "À n'importe qui", je ne vous le fais pas dire ! L'ironie était de taille, vous venez de le reconnaître vous-même !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je dirais plut&#244;t que du fond du gouffre d'incomp&#233;tence o&#249; vous vous trouvez, vous entrevoyez enfin la lumi&#232;re et elle vous aveugle... "&#192; n'importe qui", je ne vous le fais pas dire ! L'ironie &#233;tait de taille, vous venez de le reconna&#238;tre vous-m&#234;me !


Admettez que, dans ma position, l'on ait mieux &#224; faire que de disputer des figures de rh&#233;torique avec des personnes que leur humeur changeante pr&#233;dispose &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;-r&#233;alit&#233; plus qu'&#224; la politique.
Veuillez m'excuser, j'ai du travail. Vous verrez quand vous serez Ma&#238;tre. Si cela se produit...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

C'est qui l'auteur des dialogues ici ? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Veuillez m'excuser, j'ai du travail. Vous verrez quand vous serez Ma&#238;tre. Si cela se produit...



Je con&#231;ois que votre valise soit longue &#224; faire. N'oubliez pas le cache-nez multicolore qui vous sied au teint et les quelques petit-fours gay-apens laiss&#233;s sur le buffet par la Moquette ! Super d'ailleurs car je m'en voudrais que vous ayez quelques fringales inassouvie en prenant votre avion, d'autant qu'un petit rhum vous attend pour les accompagner ! 

La(n)guille nous vous attendons !


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2006)

Bon alors je suis Ministre ou pas ?

M&#234;me si c'est pour de rire, j'aimerai savoir pour ce soir, j'ai acc&#232;s &#224; quelle geole pour mes invit&#233;-es ? On laissera tout propre au cas o&#249; en fait Doc et sa clique n'aurait aucune l&#233;gitimit&#233; 

N'attendez pas trop longtemps pour les r&#233;sultats, on va tomber dans le Bushesque si &#231;a continue


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

> Bon alors je suis Ministre ou pas ?



Pas tant que nous n'avons pas le d&#233;tail des votes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Bon alors je suis Ministre ou pas ?
> 
> Même si c'est pour de rire, j'aimerai savoir pour ce soir, j'ai accès à quelle geole pour mes invité-es ? On laissera tout propre au cas où en fait Doc et sa clique n'aurait aucune légitimité
> 
> N'attendez pas trop longtemps pour les résultats, on va tomber dans le Bushesque si ça continue


Tu es ministre. Quels que soient les résultats présentés par le précédent Chambellan, il m'a proclamé Maître et cette proclamation suffit. Mes décrets sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus légal.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je con&#231;ois que votre valise soit longue &#224; faire. N'oubliez pas le cache-nez multicolore qui vous sied au teint et les quelques petit-fours gay-apens laiss&#233;s sur le buffet par la Moquette ! Ce n'est pas super pour la d&#233;coration, ni pour le standing des lieux et je m'en voudrais que vous ayez quelques fringales inassouvie en prenant votre avion, d'autant qu'un petit rhum vous attend pour les accompagner !
> 
> La(n)guille nous vous attendons !


Vous radotez ma ch&#232;re. Il vous en co&#251;tera.

EDIT : vBull a bon dos.


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Je viens livrer la pizza quatre fromages que le patron du château a demandé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Même si c'est pour de rire, j'aimerai savoir pour ce soir, j'ai accès à quelle geole pour mes invité-es ? On laissera tout propre au cas où en fait Doc et sa clique n'aurait aucune légitimité



Ce n'est pas parce que vous n'êtes pas nommé ministre de la chose, morale ou autre, que cela vous empêche de faire votre fête dans les parties communes du château. L'Opposition sociale ne s'y oppose nullement.  Nous réclamons juste de la clarté sur les urnes et leur contenu !


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je conçois que votre valise soit longue à faire. N'oubliez pas le cache-nez multicolore qui vous sied au teint et les quelques petit-fours tombés sur la moquette ! Ce n'est pas super pour le décoration, ni pour le standing des lieux et je m'en voudrais que vous ayez quelques fringales inassouvie en prenant votre avion, d'autant qu'un petit rhum vous attend pour les accompagner !
> 
> La(n)guille nous vous attendons !



Le standing du _Salon Panthéon_ n'est plus à démontrer, la _Suite Tour Eiffel_ n'a jamais reçu aucune plainte. _Suite-Résidence Ménilmontant_ est parfait pour vos coups d'état ou lors de l'attente de décompte des voix.
Viendez et vous serez conquise, cheffe de l'opposition . Atmosphère raffinée et décontrastée, chêne blond ou rouge, élégance des lignes, sobriété de l'accueil, nous avons simplement toujours privilégié la simplicité au décorum. Nous y allons à l'économie.

Doquéville est déjà parti. Tout est fini depuis longtemps. Le putsch a eu lieu début août mais on l'a déplacé faute de monde sur les forums. J'ai juste eu du mal à descendre les bouteilles au verre. Il y en avait tellement  Vous ne vivez pas une hallucination collective spatio-temporelle: ce n'est juste qu'un jeu.

_Pour les bonus DVD, je met mon veto sur certaines séquences, hein _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je viens livrer la pizza quatre fromages que le patron du château a demandé.



Passez par la serre. 

Le temps qu'ils finissent la constitution et que l'anguille revienne elle sera froide alors ...


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Ok, j'ai posé le carton vide au fond à gauche. J'avais une petite faim ..
Il faudrait graisser un peu les chaînes du pont levi...elles font un bruit ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Le standing du _Salon Panthéon_ n'est plus à démontrer, la _Suite Tour Eiffel_ n'a jamais reçu aucune plainte. _Suite-Résidence Ménilmontant_ est parfait pour vos coups d'état ou lors de l'attente de décompte des voix.
> Viendez et vous serez conquise, cheffe de l'opposition . Atmosphère raffinée et décontrastée, chêne blond ou rouge, élégance des lignes, sobriété de l'accueil, nous avons simplement toujours privilégié la simplicité au décorum. Nous y allons à l'économie.
> 
> Doquéville est déjà parti. Tout est fini depuis longtemps. Le putsch a eu lieu début août mais on l'a déplacé faute de monde sur les forums. J'ai juste eu du mal à descendre les bouteilles au verre. Il y en avait tellement  Vous ne vivez pas une hallucination collective spatio-temporelle: ce n'est juste qu'un jeu.
> ...


Que nenni !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Ok, j'ai posé le carton vide au fond à gauche. J'avais une petite faim ..
> Il faudrait graisser un peu les chaînes du pont levi...elles font un bruit ...



C'est plus moi l'executrice des basses oeuvre j'en informerait le nouveau, c'est qui d'ailleurs ?


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2006)

Vous Nennissez &#224; quoi donc ?

Je ne pourrai tol&#233;rer qu'on puisse penser que mon humble demeure puisse ne pas &#234;tre au niveau :siffle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Vous Nennissez à quoi donc ?


Au bonus DVD. J'ai récupéré toute la bande, et Grug itou. 

Pour odré : L'actuel Exécuteur est Ed_the_Head.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Viendez et vous serez conquise, cheffe de l'opposition .



Je vous remercie de l'invitation


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour odré : L'actuel Exécuteur est Ed_the_Head.



Un digne successeur, vous me flattez


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est plus un gouvernement, c'est un cabaret ! Mais quel est ce scandale ?! Ne voyez-vous pas, chers compatriotes, que cette bande dillapide les fonds de l'état en parties fines ?!




Tienstienstiens... une candidature qui s'annonce?

 :rateau:


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Bon alors je suis Ministre ou pas ?




  



Nobody a dit:


> Tienstienstiens... une candidature qui s'annonce?
> 
> :rateau:



Une candidature &#224; quoi ?!


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> languille est en prison. Il a été embastillé hier soir à 21:00. D'autres vont suivre.




même pas peur :love:


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> même pas peur :love:



Tu devrais pourtant : nous parlons d'un coup d'état.

Depuis hier soir Doquéville et sa troupe ont pris d'assaut le chateau. La garde nationale est postée aux carrefours stratégiques : tout individu surpris le déambulateur à la main (ou même déambulant sans déambulateur) sera immédiatement abattu sur place (sauf s'il est brun et un peu baraqué, à la demande de freelancer, ministre de je ne sais plus quoi) ce qui n'est pas ton cas (tu n'es pas brun ).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Une candidature à quoi ?!


Déjà fini ta sieste ? C'est vrai qu'on vous couche plus tôt aux _Vieux hortensias_.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Depuis hier soir Doquéville et sa troupe ont pris d'assaut le chateau.


Rien du tout. J'ai été élu, moi, Môssieur. Je ne me suis pas contenté de faire de la lèche à benji pour un habit vert. D'ailleurs le vert me flatte peu, et le rouge y veut pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Tienstienstiens... une candidature qui s'annonce?
> 
> :rateau:



On dirait du Ray Ventura


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu devrais pourtant : nous parlons d'un coup d'état.
> 
> Depuis hier soir Doquéville et sa troupe ont pris d'assaut le chateau. La garde nationale est postée aux carrefours stratégiques : tout individu surpris le déambulateur à la main (ou même déambulant sans déambulateur) sera immédiatement abattu sur place (sauf s'il est brun et un peu baraqué, à la demande de freelancer, ministre de je ne sais plus quoi) ce qui n'est pas ton cas (tu n'es pas brun ).



ça tombe bien, on va pouvoir essayer nos nouveaux joujou :love:


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

Chers amis, compatriotes, et surtout: compatriotesses,

J'ai le pouvoir supr&#232;me de mater dans l'oeuf cette rebellion inique. Un simple clic et la bande d'abrutis&#169; notoires qui la composent sera imm&#233;diatement mise hors d'&#233;tat de nuire.

J'ai ce pouvoir, oui. Un jour, Benjamin est descendu du ciel et, d'un effleurement m'a transform&#233;. Je suis pass&#233; du rien au tout et la bont&#233; qui se d&#233;gageait de cette apparition c&#233;leste m'a jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent guid&#233;e: "_De ce pouvoir tu n'abuseras point_", m'a t-il dit. Puis il est reparti comme il &#233;tait venu et c'est &#224; ce moment l&#224; que Bengilli m'a oblig&#233;e &#224; faire des choses que la morale, la charte et la constitution Suisse r&#233;prouvent. La suite, vous la connaissez : Mackie est n&#233;. Mais l&#224; n'est pas le propos.

Dois-je donc m'en servir ? La libert&#233; doit-elle justifier l'emploi d'armes aussi destructrices ?


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai ce pouvoir, oui. Un jour, Benjamin est descendu du ciel et, d'un effleurement m'a transformé. Je suis passé du rien au tout et la bonté qui se dégageait de cette apparition céleste m'a jusqu'à présent guidée: "_De ce pouvoir tu n'abuseras point_", m'a t-il dit. Puis il est reparti comme il était venu et c'est à ce moment là que Bengilli m'a obligée à faire des choses que la morale, la charte et la constitution Suisse réprouvent. La suite, vous la connaissez : Mackie est né. Mais là n'est pas le propos.



il y a 5 minutes je me demandais ou étais passer les bouteilles de suze ... j'ai compris


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dois-je donc m'en servir ? La liberté doit-elle justifier l'emploi d'armes aussi destructrices ?


Ce n'est pas un habit de modérateur qu'il fallait t'offrir. C'est un tamagotchi.


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un habit de modérateur qu'il fallait t'offrir. C'est un tamagotchi.






> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.



il fait chier ce docevil


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un habit de mod&#233;rateur qu'il fallait t'offrir. C'est un tamagotchi.




Il y en avait deux palettes dans le bar des modos, mais Mackie les a vendus sur eBay !


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il y en avait deux palettes dans le bar des modos, mais Mackie les a vendus sur eBay !



chut ... j'ai vendu ta traban aussi


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

Ceci étant, on parle, on parle... Mais que décide le soi-disant nouveau maître du chateau ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> chut ... j'ai vendu ta traban aussi



Le voilà bon pour se déplacer à dos de mulet


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, on parle, on parle... Mais que décide le soi-disant nouveau maître du chateau ?



j'ai vu une pincé a castré pour loup passer


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, on parle, on parle... Mais que décide le soi-disant nouveau maître du chateau ?



Il ne décide rien, il fait sa valise et il attend la(n)guille providentielle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, on parle, on parle... Mais que décide le soi-disant nouveau maître du chateau ?


Oh, c'est très simple. Révision constitutionnelle, rien que ça. Ajout d'un nouveau titre « De la destitution » et limitation des pouvoirs du Chambellan (nommé) au profit du Maître (élu). Des propositions précises allant dans ce sens seront présentées dans les prochains jours.


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'inaugure le nouveau _carnotzet_, sous le Donjon; c'est tout _propre en ordre_, j'ai fait _poutzer_ tout l'après-midi pour la fondue inaugurative de ce soir  _Jeanne_ sera là, elle ne pouvait pas me refuser ce petit cadeau  c'est épatant :love: 

C'est spacieux, le Château, j'ai été vraiment _déçu en bien_ quand on m'a introduit dans mes nouveaux quartiers :love: Les douves ne sont pas loin si l'on veut s'encanailler en fin de soirée   Les palefreniers me feraient presque apprécier les chevaux :rose:  Les Gardes Cuisses autour de la Chapelle sont un peu coincés, mais dès lundi, je me met à rédiger le _Guide des Usages de la Nouvelle Moralité_ et cela devrait décontraster un peu ces grands gaillards :rateau: 

Bon, j'y vais c'est l'heure du blanc :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Chers amis, compatriotes, et surtout: compatriotesses,
> 
> J'ai le pouvoir supr&#232;me de mater dans l'oeuf cette rebellion inique. Un simple clic et la bande d'abrutis© notoires qui la composent sera imm&#233;diatement mise hors d'&#233;tat de nuire.
> 
> ...


La ram&#232;ne pas trop, sinon je te retire des points. 

Mhhhh, c'est bon. 
Je crois bien &#234;tre un tyran en puissance. 

_Edit : Je suis un peu trouillard aussi... alors, heu, comment dire. Je d&#233;conne Amok, rien ne me ferait toucher &#224; ta majest&#233;. _

_Edit2 : Par contre, les autres, les petits nazes en bleu... tremblez! _


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _rien ne me ferait toucher &#224; ta majest&#233;. _



Le PAF est intouchable par excellence, cela fut dit et cela sera peut-&#234;tre r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;  Mais de toute fa&#231;on vous n'avez, &#224; l'heure actuelle, aucune l&#233;gitimit&#233; pour toucher qui ou quoi que ce soit !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quels que soient les r&#233;sultats pr&#233;sent&#233;s par le pr&#233;c&#233;dent Chambellan, il m'a proclam&#233; Ma&#238;tre et cette proclamation suffit. Mes d&#233;crets sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus l&#233;gal.


Tu aimes la williamine ? 

Y en a qui ne se souviennent pas du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent  *l&#233;gitimit&#233;* mouahahahahhahah je suis leader de l'opposition alors ?

J'esp&#232;re que quelqu'un a demand&#233; par mp &#224; languille de se manifester


----------



## silvio (3 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La ramène pas trop, sinon je te retire des points.
> 
> Mhhhh, c'est bon.
> Je crois bien être un tyran en puissance.
> ...



Même pas peur ! 
T'ar'ta tronche traître de pacotille


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'espère que quelqu'un a demandé par mp à languille de se manifester




On lui a coupé la langue et les mains ce matin. Il ne peut plus s'exprimer alors il faut croire le fourbe Doquéville sur parole !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Ah je vois que tu fais mumuse avec les nouveaux outils de mod&#233;ration vbulletin 3.6 

te tcheu les d&#233;ambulateurs hier soir


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah je vois que tu fais mumuse avec les nouveaux outils de modération vbulletin 3.6
> 
> te tcheu les déambulateurs hier soir



Non, rien à voir avec les outils vbull : simplement Teo qui passait par là et, entendant Doquéville dire à propos de languille "_il faut le réduire au silence_" à crié : "_coupez lui la langue et les mains, et donnez-les moi_".
Le sinistre Doc, trouvant l'idée amusante s'est aussitôt lancé dans un menuet endiablé alors que Freelancer effectuait la terrible besogne.
Je vous passe les affreux détails de ce moment : le malheureux, encore peinturluré de blanc et les "choses" toujours insérées dans les oreilles criait comme un perdu, prêt à dénoncer les fourbes qui, par MP, avaient tenté de le soudoyer pour être maître à la place du maître (et principalement Ed qui mettait en avant le fait d'avoir des liaisons avec plusieurs modérateurs : une enquète est en cours).
Frelancer, qui a deux mains gauches, dû s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois, la lime à ongle dont il se servait pour trancher les membres étant très petite.
Au bout de 7 heures de va-et vient, la torture prit fin pour le pauvre bleu qui en profita pour perdre connaissance alors que tout le monde observait avec attention son appendice bucal.
A l'heure actuelle, il se remet doucement et essaie d'éviter l'infection avec force bouillons d'alcool à 90° et d'orties.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Ah &#231;a Teo, mine de rien, est un pur tortionnaire franco-suisse ! il a m&#234;me pouss&#233; jusqu'&#224; me coincer 4 heures dans un appartement sans alcool !!


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ça Teo, mine de rien, est un pur tortionnaire franco-suisse ! il a même poussé jusqu'à me coincer 4 heures dans un appartement sans alcool !!




Quand on te connait, il est clair que dans ce cas le vice dépasse l'entendement.

D'un autre côté, cela dénote aussi d'un certain courage: 4 heures sans alcool, ton pauvre petit corps doit passer en mode "instinct de conservation" et déclencher une violence telle que le bombardement de Dresde doit ressembler, à côté, à un feu de boîte d'allumettes !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ça Teo, mine de rien, est un pur tortionnaire franco-suisse ! il a même poussé jusqu'à me coincer 4 heures dans un appartement sans alcool !!


4 heures, c'est rien ! Moi il ne m'a pas touché pendant 10 jours !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ... telle que le bombardement de Dresde doit ressembler, &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, &#224; un feu de bo&#238;te d'allumettes !


Je te crois sur parole. Perso, j'&#233;tais pas n&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te crois sur parole. Perso, j'&#233;tais pas n&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque.



D&#233;j&#224;, il s'en souvient, c'est pas si mal.  


:casse:


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Déjà, il s'en souvient, c'est pas si mal.
> 
> 
> :casse:



Tu veux que je t'offre un souvenir, face de rat ? Moins de 5000 posts et tu viens discuter avec les grands ? File dans ta chambre et cesse (je te l'ai dit 100 fois) de te mettre les doigts sales dans le nez ! Allez ! Houste !


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> 4 heures, c'est rien ! Moi il ne m'a pas touché pendant 10 jours !



Oui, c'est assez décevant...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, c'est assez décevant...


Bah, ce qui me choque, c'est surtout la faute de goût, le manque de doigté.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu veux que je t'offre un souvenir, face de rat ? Moins de 5000 posts et tu viens discuter avec les grands ? File dans ta chambre et cesse (je te l'ai dit 100 fois) de te mettre les doigts sales dans le nez ! Allez ! Houste !



Ça m'apprendra, moi qui prenais ta défense... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça m'apprendra, moi qui prenais ta défense... :rateau:


Quand le bombardement menace, la meilleure défense est la défense passive. Tâche de t'en souvenir.


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2006)

Y'a pas de chambres dans le ch&#226;teau pour vos exercices de protextion civile ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Même pas peur !
> T'ar'ta tronche traître de pacotille



Cette flatterie ne fonctionnera pas avec moi.  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le PAF est intouchable par excellence, cela fut dit et cela sera peut-être répété  Mais de toute façon vous n'avez, à l'heure actuelle, aucune légitimité pour toucher qui ou quoi que ce soit !



Je tiens mon autorité de DocEvil, l'actuel maître du chateau. J'ai donc toute légitimité.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je tiens mon autorité de DocEvil, l'actuel maître du chateau. J'ai donc toute légitimité.


En plus, c'est appelé à durer, le nouveau Chambellan étant actuellement en vacances.


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ça Teo, mine de rien, est un pur tortionnaire franco-suisse ! il a même poussé jusqu'à me coincer 4 heures dans un appartement sans alcool !!



C'était un test 

Non en fait c'est pas humain, je sais. Toutes mes excuses, la prochaine fois qu'on se croise, tu auras open-bar  (fé chmur ces stations essence sans alcool hein ? :mouais: )


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je tiens mon autorité de DocEvil, l'actuel maître du chateau. J'ai donc toute légitimité.



Justement, comme il y a la(n)guille sous roche, vous risquez d'être surpris !  Mais je fais confiance à votre instinct de conservation, pour vous retourner à bon escient


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Justement, comme il y a la(n)guille sous roche, vous risquez d'être surpris !


Il ferait beau voir qu'après m'avoir investit il y a deux jours, l'ancien Chambellan décide à présent de se raviser... Faites donc moins de cas de vos fantasmes et acceptez la réalité telle qu'elle est. Nous gagnerons du temps.


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> C'&#233;tait un test
> 
> Non en fait c'est pas humain, je sais. Toutes mes excuses, la prochaine fois qu'on se croise, tu auras open-bar  (f&#233; chmur ces stations essence sans alcool hein ? :mouais: )



Il faut bien s&#251;r lire : "open Barre" (NDLR).



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mais je fais confiance &#224; votre instinct de conservation, pour vous retourner &#224; bon escient



:afraid:


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand le bombardement menace, la meilleure défense est la défense passive. Tâche de t'en souvenir.



Oui, passif, c'est bien aussi ! Laisser faire les choooooses, laisser agir les autres.......


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il ferait beau voir qu'apr&#232;s m'avoir investit il y a deux jours



J'ai connu des places-fortes qui avaient le pont-levis plus efficace
 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il ferait beau voir qu'apr&#232;s m'avoir investit il y a deux jours, l'ancien Chambellan d&#233;cide &#224; pr&#233;sent de se raviser... Faites donc moins de cas de vos fantasmes et acceptez la r&#233;alit&#233; telle qu'elle est. Nous gagnerons du temps.



Qu'il se ravise ou non, l&#224; n'est pas la question ! Une certaine transparence des urnes est toujours souhaitable dans une d&#233;mocratie ! Que le Chambellan ait &#233;t&#233; tortur&#233; par vos jeunes PoP(ers) en dit long sur votre volont&#233; de le faire taire ! Chers &#233;lecteurs brandissez haut vos gaules drap&#233;es de libert&#233;, bref vos drapeaux, et manifestons !


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2006)

poil au......


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il ferait beau voir qu'après m'avoir investit il y a deux jours, l'ancien Chambellan décide à présent de se raviser... Faites donc moins de cas de vos fantasmes et acceptez la réalité telle qu'elle est. Nous gagnerons du temps.



En même temps j'espère qu'il publie les votes s'il se connecte, car là on va beaucoup rire en reprenant certains posts. Et postes.


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qu'il se ravise ou non, l&#224; n'est pas la question ! Une certaine transparence des urnes est toujours souhaitable dans une d&#233;mocratie ! Que le Chambellan ait &#233;t&#233; tortur&#233; par vos jeunes PoP(ers) en dit long sur votre volont&#233; de le faire taire ! Chers &#233;lecteurs brandissez haut vos gaules drap&#233;es de libert&#233;, bref vos drapeaux, et manifestons !



Bonne id&#233;e : je me drape imm&#233;diatement la gaule !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

C'est marrant d'essayer de faire croire &#224; un complot alors que ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Justement, comme il y a la(n)guille sous roche, vous risquez d'être surpris !  Mais je fais confiance à votre instinct de conservation, pour vous retourner à bon escient


Avec DocEvil au château, et tout le respect que j'ai pour lui, je fais bien attention à ne jamais lui tourner le dos. Pas fou.


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

Bon c'est qui le maître alors?
(je reviens d'une longue période d'absence alors jme renseigne)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Ah bon y'a pas de complot ?


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah bon y'a pas de complot ?




Y'a complot !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Bon c'est qui le maître alors?
> (je reviens d'une longue période d'absence alors jme renseigne)



Maître : DocEvil
Executeur : Ed_The_Ead (titre honorifique car supermoquette son prédecesseur à déjà enlevé les points)
Chambellan : je sais plus ça a été Rezba un petit moment et là


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Y'a complot !


Ne l'&#233;coute pas, Odr&#233;,  il complote.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Y'a complot !



Oui le même complot depuis le début non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Ma&#238;tre : DocEvil
> Executeur : Ed_The_Head *(titre honorifique car supermoquette son pr&#233;decesseur &#224; d&#233;j&#224; enlev&#233; les points)*
> Chambellan : je sais plus &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; Rezba un petit moment et l&#224;




*Qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries!*  


Doc?!? Faut qu'on discute.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bonne id&#233;e : je me drape imm&#233;diatement la gaule !



Ferme dans l'adversit&#233; !  



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries!



Et bien voil&#224;, le pouvoir usurp&#233; se fissure d'entr&#233;e !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries!*
> 
> 
> Doc?!? Faut qu'on discute.



Faut suivre un peu heureusement qque ta prédecetrice est là mon bon Ed, super à déjà enlever un point à Rezba et 4 points à Tibo. Mais il te reste les autres pouvoirs : changer le vote d'un votant + ton vote compte pour deux ...

hum hum


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3950027 a dit:
			
		

> je sais plus &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; Rezba un petit moment et l&#224;



Rezba m&#233;dite actuellement sur le sens du doigt&#233; en g&#233;n&#233;ral et sur celui de la politique en particulier !  Certains ne perdent rien pour attendre ! Son cr&#226;ne qui luit au loin dans la nuit vide de sagesse tomb&#233;e sur le ch&#226;teau, nous rappelle que la r&#233;volution est en marche ! N'oubliez pas cette flamme l&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Rezba médite actuellement sur le sens du doigté en général et sur celui de la politique en particulier !



Avec - 6 points en un tour y'a de quoi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Faut suivre un peu heureusement qque ta prédecetrice est là mon bon Ed, super à déjà enlever un point à Rezba et 4 points à Tibo. Mais il te reste les autres pouvoirs : changer le vote d'un votant + ton vote compte pour deux ...
> 
> hum hum


J'ai vu &#231;a, et alors? Je ne nie pas la l&#233;gitimit&#233; des points qui ont &#233;t&#233; retir&#233; par SM, mais je n'ai rien vu dans la r&#232;gle qui permettent de retirer les pouvoirs d'un ex&#233;cuteur nouvellement nomm&#233;. 

Mais je ne souhaite pas en discuter maintenant. Je m'en remets &#224; la d&#233;cision de DocEvil, Ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certains ne perdent rien pour attendre !


Je plussoie. Se faire passer pour la blanche colombe tout en profitant de d&#233;tournement de r&#232;gles (cf. dernier tour) en bronchant quand les r&#232;gles ne sont pas viol&#233;es (ce tour et quand maiwen est devenue leader de l'opposition - selon les r&#232;gles mais pas selon ton go&#251;t), en disant d&#232;s le d&#233;but que si on me retire des point le jeu perd son int&#233;r&#234;t : certe, on va rire. Faut s'appuyer sur rezba c'est sur, lui qui m'a pouss&#233; &#224; jouer pour pas que tu gagnes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je plussoie. Se faire passer pour la blanche colombe tout en profitant de détournement de règles (cf. dernier tour) en bronchant quand les règles ne sont pas violées (ce tour et quand maiwen est devenue leader de l'opposition - selon les règles mais pas selon ton goût), en disant dès le début que si on me retire des point le jeu perd son intérêt : certe, on va rire. Faut s'appuyer sur rezba c'est sur, lui qui m'a poussé à jouer pour pas que tu gagnes.



Des révélations :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

Vous faites des alliances ?, et mangez des Nanard l'hermitte ...

Ca manque d'envahisseurs votre château ... pas d'huile chaude qui dégouline le long du mure d'enceinte ... d'ours enchaînés ..

De barbares violeurs , assoiffés de sang, de bière, et du reste ... vous avez aussi ..?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3950072 a dit:
			
		

> Des r&#233;v&#233;lations :love:


Ben nan ! suffit de lire tout le sujet et on voit que l'effarouchement est de facto ridicule 

Y a aucun scandale quand je deviens maitre &#233;tant 2&#232;me et le leader leader &#233;tant 3&#232;me. Encore une fois je me r&#233;jouis que languille publie, &#231;a va saigner puisqu'on pr&#233;f&#232;re niquer tout le jeu quand on perd.


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

Rhha !
j'ai foutu le bazard avec mes questions pourries...lol !
vous me mettez menestrel perturbateur?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> vous me mettez menestrel perturbateur?


C'est pas un pléonasme ?

(voire presque une contrepéterie, d'ailleurs...  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Des révélations :love:



De la politique


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben nan ! suffit de lire tout le sujet et on voit que l'effarouchement est de facto ridicule
> 
> Y a aucun scandale quand je deviens maitre étant 2ème et le leader leader étant 3ème. Encore une fois je me réjouis que languille publie, ça va saigner puisqu'on préfère niquer tout le jeu quand on perd.



Oui mais c'est la première fois que c'est dit 

Moi aussi je me réjouis de voir les résultats de l'anguille, tiens je vais lui envoyer un MP d'ailleurs ...


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> De la politique



La charte !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui mais c'est la première fois que c'est dit
> 
> Moi aussi je me réjouis de voir les résultats de l'anguille, tiens je vais lui envoyer un MP d'ailleurs ...


Tu fais bien : je me réjouis de savoir qui lui en a envoyé !  connaissant les résultats ça me plait beaucoup plus !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu fais bien : je me réjouis de savoir qui lui en a envoyé !  connaissant les résultats ça me plait beaucoup plus !



Parce que toi tu es blanc comme neige .

Je n'ai jamais rien promis, je le répète.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai jamais dis &#231;a : ce qui change, c'est que je ne le cache pas... regarde le dernier tour ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3950027 a dit:
			
		

> Ma&#238;tre : DocEvil
> Executeur : Ed_The_Ead (titre honorifique car supermoquette son pr&#233;decesseur &#224; d&#233;j&#224; enlev&#233; les points)
> Chambellan : je sais plus &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; Rezba un petit moment et l&#224;


Les r&#233;sultats du pr&#233;c&#233;dent scrutin ont &#233;t&#233; publi&#233;s, comme l'exige la r&#232;gle, par le Chambellan la(n)guille, lequel m'a aussit&#244;t proclam&#233; Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau.

Apr&#232;s avoir prononc&#233; mon discours d'investiture, j'ai publi&#233; en d&#233;but de soir&#233;e le d&#233;cret portant nomination du Chambellan (rezba) et de l'Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres (supermoquette). Puis, me ravisant, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; en d&#233;but de soir&#233;e de dissoudre le Gouvernement pour en former un nouveau. Cette d&#233;cision fit l'objet d'une allocution t&#233;l&#233;vis&#233;e, suivie de la publication de deux d&#233;crets : le premier mettant un terme aux fonctions de rezba et de supermoquette, le second nommant les actuels Chambellan et Ex&#233;cuteur, *Grug* et *Ed_the_Head*, ainsi que deux ministres d'&#201;tat (postes honorifiques), teo et Freelancer.

Vu la r&#232;gle, rien n'emp&#234;che le nouvel Ex&#233;cuteur d'exercer *pleinement* son mandat. La non r&#233;troactivit&#233; de la loi interdit de restituer les points supprim&#233;s par supermoquette lors du bref exercice de ses fonctions, mais je ne vois rien qui doive p&#233;naliser Ed_the_Head sur ce point. De la m&#234;me mani&#232;re, le score de rezba sera bien augment&#233; des points marquant sa nomination.

*La composition du Gouvernement* est donc actuellement la suivante :
&#8212; DocEvil, ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ;
&#8212; Grug, chambellan ;
&#8212; Ed_the_Head, ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres ;
&#8212; teo et Freelancer, ministres d'&#201;tat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les r&#233;sultats du pr&#233;c&#233;dent scrutin ont &#233;t&#233; publi&#233;s, comme l'exige la r&#232;gle, par le Chambellan la(n)guille



Sans le d&#233;tail des voix ce qui est une entorse &#224; la Constitution.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sans le détail des voix ce qui est une entorse à la Constitution.


La divulgation du contenu des messages privés ayant servi au vote est laissée à la libre appréciation du Chambellan les ayant reçus. Vous n'avez aucune exigence à formuler sur ce point.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

La r&#232;gle est dans ma signature.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> La divulgation du contenu des messages privés ayant servi au vote est laissée à la libre appréciation du Chambellan les ayant reçus. Vous n'avez aucune exigence à formuler sur ce point.



Pas du tout, le Chambellan est tenu depuis le début du jeu de donner le détail des voix, vous l'avez vous-même réclamé la dernière fois que vous vous êtes présenté !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> La r&#232;gle est dans ma signature.



Et oui : " En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote."



Et Tibo conteste mais c'est le Chambellan qui d&#233;cide ... Y'a peut &#234;tre une proposition de Loi &#224; faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas du tout, le Chambellan est tenu depuis le d&#233;but du jeu de donner le d&#233;tail des voix, vous l'avez vous-m&#234;me r&#233;clam&#233; la derni&#232;re fois que vous vous &#234;tes pr&#233;sent&#233; !


Relisez la r&#232;gle ma ch&#232;re. Il ne faut jamais perdre une occasion de s'instruire.
On peut tr&#232;s bien r&#233;clamer sans obtenir. C'est d'ailleurs ainsi que j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lev&#233;.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Relisez la règle ma chère. Il ne faut jamais perdre une occasion de s'instruire.



J'attends toujours la réponse de la(n)guille.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'attends toujours la réponse de la(n)guille.


Vous vous obstinez, soit... Mais il n'est pas tenu de vous répondre.


----------



## Grug (3 Septembre 2006)

Les regles, rien que les regles !

le decompte des points par le nouveau chambellan (ma pomme) sera publi&#233; mercredi.

des elections seront organis&#233;e rapidement afin d'alleger notre maitre incontest&#233; du poids de ses responsablit&#233;s, ce qui, en plus de redonner quelques aigues &#224; sa voix, redonnera la banane &#224; notre republique deshonor&#233;e par des groupuscules contestataires et illetr&#233;s incapables de lire les regles d'un jeu et d'une constitution, dont la seule fonction semble etre de remettre systematiquement en cause le fonctionement pourtant presque exemplaire de notre chapiteaut&#233;.

votre chambellan
Grug

PS : putain c'est pourri macg&#233; sous os9


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous vous obstinez, soit... Mais il n'est pas tenu de vous r&#233;pondre.



Il est tenu de r&#233;pondre en vertu de ce qui est &#233;crit dans la Constitution &#224; savoir "honneur et doigt&#233;", je con&#231;ois toutefois que cela vous passe au-dessus de la t&#234;te.



Grug a dit:


> Les regles, rien que les regles !



Justement relisez-les vous qui magouill&#226;tes &#224; grands coups de double pseudo !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et oui : " En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote."
> 
> 
> 
> Et Tibo conteste mais c'est le Chambellan qui décide ... Y'a peut être une proposition de Loi à faire ...


Un droit que l'opposition n'a jamais usé, oui. Qu'elle belle merde ça me plait


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas du tout, le Chambellan est tenu depuis le début du jeu de donner le détail des voix, vous l'avez vous-même réclamé la dernière fois que vous vous êtes présenté !


Moi j'avais demandé, fort de ma deuxième place au scrutin, d'être le chef de l'opposition selon la règle, et j'ai pas gagné.


----------



## Nobody (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bonne idée : je me drape immédiatement la gaule !



Ah ben elle est raide, celle-là.

:rateau:   


Bon, sinon, c'est un peu lassant comme jeu. Finalement, peu de participants ont la possibilité d'agir. Pour nous, à part créer des slogans à la mords-moi l'noeud  , nous ne pouvons qu'attendre les résultats des votes pour connaitre le nom du membre de la clique des "je-te-la-passe-tu-me-la-rends" qui sera Maitre du Château, lequel d'entre eux sera Chambellan, enzovoort (Katelijn  ).

Pour pimenter un peu ce jeu (de dupes   ) je propose que les joueurs qui ne sont point parés d'un titre quelconque, aient la possibilité d'agir. 

Puisqu'il s'agit d'une sorte de féodalité, le Maitre du Château en étant le seigneur, il y a logiquement des serfs et un village qui se trouvent sous sa protection. Il faudra dès lors établir des listes sur base des votes: ceux qui ont voté pour le candidat élu Maitre seront dans le château, les autres seront dans le village. Le chef de l'opposition deviendrait le "bourgmestre" (le maire dirait les Français mais "bourgmestre" fait davantage médiéval  ) et il pourrait tenter de contrer le seigneur du château. Comment s'y prendrait-il? Le Maitre du Château, en tant que seigneur, peut ponctionner le bon peuple au moyen de la dime et de la gabelle. Ces impôts consisteraient en "gages" (réalistes et réalisables sur le forum). Par exemple, écrire un poème à la gloire du Maitre. Ou du Chambellan. Peu importe. Il fixerait des critères de réalisation par avance et si ces critères sont respectés, le gage est rempli et une nouvelle campagne peut débuter. Ou les gages, il faudrait définir leur nombre. 

On peut également imaginer la possibilité de renverser le seigneur. Ainsi par exemple, si l'opposition communique au Chambellan (qui se doit neutre) un mot ou une expression, le jeu consisterait à faire écrire ce mot ou cette expression par le Maitre du Château. Si cela arrivait, le Maitre serait destitué au profit du chef de l'opposition.

Bon, tout ceci ne sont que des idées rapidement jetées, libres à tous d'en proposer d'autres, d'en ajouter, d'en modifier, d'en supprimer ou de jeter tout...  L'idée est de faire quelque peu décoller ce jeu qui, me semble-t-il, tourne en rond. Et la période campagne-vote-élection-discussion des règles serait toujours d'actualité. On ne retranche rien, on ajoute.

Mais il me parait important, de toute manière, de fixer des délais de règne, de campagne et de vote et ne pas laisser cette lattitude au nouveau Chambellan. Cela me parait primordial. C'était un peu le bordel à ce niveau-là ces deux derniers tours.

Et surtout donner à tous la possibilité de faire quelque chose.

Qu'en pensez-vous? Mmmm??


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

moi je dis nobody et loustic ! &#231;a c'est des chefs !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il est tenu de répondre en vertu de ce qui est écrit dans la Constitution à savoir "honneur et doigté", je conçois toutefois que cela vous passe au-dessus de la tête.


Vous exigez de la(n)guille qu'il dévoile le contenu des messages privés qu'il a reçus et, dans le même temps, vous l'accusez, s'il ne cède pas à votre caprice, de n'avoir ni honneur ni doigté ? C'est ainsi que vous espérez gouverner un jour ? En mêlant la menace au mépris ? Je laisse les électeurs juges de votre conduite.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous exigez de la(n)guille qu'il dévoile le contenu des messages privés qu'il a reçus et, dans le même temps, vous l'accusez, s'il ne cède pas à votre caprice, de n'avoir ni honneur ni doigté ? C'est ainsi que vous espérez gouverner un jour ? En mêlant la menace au mépris ? Je laisse les électeurs juges de votre conduite.



Et la règle est toujours dans ma signature


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous? Mmmm??


Je viens de lire votre message avec la plus vive attention et vous remercie de votre contribution.
J'examinerai dans la semaine, avec Madame le Chef de l'Opposition, les mesures que vous proposez afin de voir celles qui pourraient être incluses à la règle.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous? Mmmm??



Que du bien, moi même j'ai dut demander à avoir un mandat pour me sentir concerné par le jeu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous exigez de la(n)guille qu'il d&#233;voile le contenu des messages priv&#233;s qu'il a re&#231;us et, dans le m&#234;me temps, vous l'accusez, s'il ne c&#232;de pas &#224; votre caprice, de n'avoir ni honneur ni doigt&#233; ? C'est ainsi que vous esp&#233;rez gouverner un jour ? En m&#234;lant la menace au m&#233;pris ? Je laisse les &#233;lecteurs juges de votre conduite.



Les &#233;lecteurs sont d&#233;j&#224; fort bien avertis, avant de voter, que la loi autorise la divulgation du d&#233;tail des votes ! Vous n'&#234;tes pas au-dessus de la loi mais cela en dit long sur votre fa&#231;on de concevoir le pouvoir ! Une Constitution est une Constitution ! Le d&#233;tail des votes a toujours &#233;t&#233; r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; pour &#233;viter toute contestation ! Que cela ne soit pas le cas pour cette &#233;lection en dit long, tr&#232;s long, sur le manque d'honneur et de doigt&#233; qui vous caract&#233;rise ! Dans un soucis de r&#233;conciliation nationale vous vous devez de suivre cette r&#233;gle !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les électeurs sont déjà forts bien avertis avant de voter que la loi autorise la divulgation du détail des votes ! Vous n'êtes pas au-dessus de la loi mais cela en dit long sur votre façon de concevoir le pouvoir ! Une Constitution est une Constitution ! Le détail des votes a toujours été révélé pour éviter toute contestation ! Que cela ne soit pas le cas pour cette élection en dit long, très long, sur le manque d'honneur et de doigté qui vous caractérise ! Dans un soucis de réconciliation nationale vous vous devez de suivre cette régle !


Ce n'est pas une règle et je ne suis tenu de rien du tout en dehors de ce qui est clairement prévu par la loi.
Vous, en revanche, vous devriez fédérer les électeurs. Au lieu de cela, vous mettez la République en péril par vos incessantes protestations, lesquelles n'ont aucun fondement légal. Je pense que, _dans un souci de réconciliation nationale_, vous feriez bien mieux de vous taire.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les &#233;lecteurs sont d&#233;j&#224; fort bien avertis, avant de voter, que la loi autorise la divulgation du d&#233;tail des votes ! Vous n'&#234;tes pas au-dessus de la loi mais cela en dit long sur votre fa&#231;on de concevoir le pouvoir ! Une Constitution est une Constitution ! Le d&#233;tail des votes a toujours &#233;t&#233; r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; pour &#233;viter toute contestation ! Que cela ne soit pas le cas pour cette &#233;lection en dit long, tr&#232;s long, sur le manque d'honneur et de doigt&#233; qui vous caract&#233;rise ! Dans un soucis de r&#233;conciliation nationale vous vous devez de suivre cette r&#233;gle !


D'une le fait que languille soit absent est moult fois expliqu&#233;, au grand m&#233;pris des contestataire. 

De deux il n'y a aucune faute &#224; la r&#232;gle, je somme d'en trouver un exemple dans ma signature. Je parle de la r&#232;gle, pas de vos d&#233;sirs.

De trois, vous ne vous &#234;tes pas plainte lorsque vous avez acc&#233;d&#233; faussement (3&#232;me) au poste de leader de l'opposition, ainsi votre morale devrait se faire discr&#234;te. Tr&#232;s discr&#234;te. cf point 2 : vous n'avez jamais soutenu le fait que la r&#232;gle me nommait, alors cesser de vous promouvoir d&#233;fenseuse du droit quand vous en profitez.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une règle et je ne suis tenu de rien du tout en dehors de ce qui est clairement prévu par la loi.



Justement cela est prévu par la loi !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Justement cela est pr&#233;vu par la loi !


La seule chose pr&#233;vue par la loi est que le Chambellan peut, *s'il le d&#233;sire*, divulguer le contenu des messages priv&#233;s re&#231;us &#224; l'occasion du scrutin.
Une fois encore, ce sera la derni&#232;re en ce qui me concerne, vous n'avez rien &#224; exiger. Relisez la r&#232;gle. Si la(n)guille ne souhaite pas vous r&#233;pondre, c'est votre probl&#232;me, pas le sien et encore moins le mien.
Je vous souhaite une agr&#233;able fin de journ&#233;e. Je vous ferai parvenir dans les meilleurs d&#233;lais mes propositions concernant la r&#233;vision constitutionnelle.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Justement cela est prévu par la loi !


C'est une plaisanterie ou tu refuses de voir ma signature ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Justement cela est prévu par la loi !


C'est une plaisanterie ou tu refuses de voir ma signature ? l'interprétation, quand ça te sert, c'est cool, mais c'est un scandale si tu perds. J'informais tes électeurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une fois encore, ce sera la dernière en ce qui me concerne



La régle prévoit "honneur et doigté" je vous le rappelle... Je ne vous félicite pas pour votre droiture !

Que cela soit la dernière ne change rien à l'affaire ! Je propose l'annulation de la dernière élection.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je propose l'annulation de la dernière élection.


Vous êtes décidément une grande extravagante... Voyez cela avec mon Chambellan.


----------



## Freelancer (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La régle prévoit "honneur et doigté" je vous le rappelle...


on aurait besoin de mes sevices?*


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La régle prévoit "honneur et doigté" je vous le rappelle... Je ne vous félicite pas pour votre droiture !
> 
> Que cela soit la dernière ne change rien à l'affaire ! Je propose l'annulation de la dernière élection.


Si tu veux parler droiture, parle de ta place de leader étant 3ème (!!!), du fait de réclamer de pas perdre de points (!!!) et de contester l'opposition si tu n'es pas deuxième (!!!).

Autre chose ? ah oui, si une règle a été tordue qu'on le dise précisément, pas des desiderata.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> on aurait besoin de mes sevices?*


J'achète ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

oups c'&#233;tait _doigture_, mon dernier post est donc caduc


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes d&#233;cid&#233;ment une grande extravagante... Voyez cela avec mon Chambellan.



Certainement pas, il n'a aucune l&#233;gitimit&#233; en vertu du fait que nous n'avons pas le d&#233;tail des votes.


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, je le jure !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si tu veux parler droiture, parle de ta place de leader étant 3ème



Où ça elle est troisième ? sur ce tour non, il me semble.


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

Ah, au temps pour moi ; je me suis trompé de sujet !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certainement pas, il n'a aucune légitimité en vertu de fait que nous n'avons pas le détail des votes.


Au fond, j'aime assez l'idée de passer cette semaine à vous lire remâcher le même caprice. Il vous tiendra même lieu de programme lors des prochaines élections, qui sait ?
Permettez-moi néanmoins de vous laisser, le devoir m'appelle. Mais je vous quitte à regret, soyez-en sûre.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3950285 a dit:
			
		

> O&#249; &#231;a elle est troisi&#232;me ? sur ce tour non, il me semble.



Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'elle ne conteste jamais quand &#231;a lui sert, cf. tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent alors que l&#224; les r&#232;gles &#233;taient en jeu, pas sur ce tour (on peut ignorer mais bon). Sur ce tour elle est deuxi&#232;me, non ? non ? _je vais faire tout mon possible pour que languille apparaisse, ayant vu les r&#233;sultats bri&#232;vement, mais apr&#232;s va falloir assumer..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au fond, j'aime assez l'idée de passer cette semaine à vous lire remâcher le même caprice. Il vous tiendra même lieu de programme lors des prochaines élections, qui sait ?
> Permettez-moi néanmoins de vous laisser, le devoir m'appelle. Mais je vous quitte à regret, soyez-en sûre.



Je vous souhaite, pour ma part, de gagner en droiture ce que vous avez perdu en estime dans le coeur des citoyens !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'elle ne conteste jamais quand ça lui sert, cf. tour précédent alors que là les règles étaient en jeu, pas sur ce tour (on peut ignorer mais bon). Sur ce tour elle est deuxième, non ? non ? _je vais faire tout mon possible pour que languille apparaisse, ayant vu les résultats brièvement, mais après va falloir assumer..._



Ok, sur ce tour elle est belle et bien deuxième.
_J'assume._


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

les citoyens ne sont plus dupe sur la moralit&#233; de l'Oppossition* et sa fa&#231;on de faire...

*qui est d&#233;finie par la r&#232;gle


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

On discute, on discute... 

Mais c'est quand la f&#234;te d'investiture, avec les bimbos, les DJ's, l'alcool et la drogue? 

Teo?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

d&#233;sol&#233; mais la drogue je l'ai prise sans m'en rendre compte en quittant mes fonctions


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

Ch&#232;res &#233;lectrices et chers &#233;lecteurs de l'Opposition sociale, 

Une fois de plus l'honneur du Ch&#226;teau a &#233;t&#233; bafou&#233;, apr&#232;s les magouilles des &#233;lecteurs fictifs, les passations de pouvoirs et autres coups bas, aujourd'hui nous sommes confront&#233;s &#224; un manque de clart&#233; revendiqu&#233;e de la part de la partie adverse concernant le bon d&#233;roulement du scrutin ! Nous restons sur nos positions : la Constitution, comme le scrutin, doit &#234;tre habit&#233;e d'"honneur et de doigt&#233;" ! Hors ce n'est plus le cas pour, au moins, la deuxi&#232;me fois de l'histoire du ch&#226;teau ! L'Opposition sociale est l&#224; pour vous et nous ne baisserons pas les bras ! Je vous propose de me faire part par mp de vos d&#233;sirs et de votre volont&#233; concernant la conduite &#224; tenir ! Vive l'Opposition sociale !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> d&#233;sol&#233; mais la drogue je l'ai prise sans m'en rendre compte en quittant mes fonctions


M*rde, c'est vraiment pas cool. 
Bon, j'appelle mon fournisseur. 

T'as besoin de quelque chose?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Cher chambellan, je tiens ici a d&#233;noncer les fautes de l'opposition, de r&#233;clamer des choses hors r&#232;gles (j'ai demand&#233; de d&#233;nonc&#233; pr&#233;cis&#233;ment des fautes aux r&#232;gles ce qui n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; fait... l'opposition est strictement incapable de dire quelle faute pr&#233;cise a &#233;t&#233; bafou&#233;e, mais en parle pour discr&#233;diter le jeu, autant casser que perdre), de pr&#233;tendre aux &#233;lecteurs fictifs (faute tr&#232;s grave).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Quelle beau bouzin 

Ed prends en donc pour moi


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233; tu es la bienvenue chez moi, je n'aurais pas &#224; faire le m&#233;nage avant


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> odré tu es la bienvenue chez moi, je n'aurais pas à faire le ménage avant



Tu veux dire par là que je me complais dans la crasse ? 
Crasseux toi même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu veux dire par là que je me complais dans la crasse ?
> Crasseux toi même


T'as re&#231;u ta livraison?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as reçu ta livraison?



Parfais merci


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'elle ne conteste jamais quand &#231;a lui sert, cf. tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent alors que l&#224; les r&#232;gles &#233;taient en jeu, pas sur ce tour (on peut ignorer mais bon). Sur ce tour elle est deuxi&#232;me, non ? non ? _je vais faire tout mon possible pour que languille apparaisse, ayant vu les r&#233;sultats bri&#232;vement, mais apr&#232;s va falloir assumer..._



Mensonge, manipulation, magouille sur lit de poudre ! C'est s&#251;r qu'on est pr&#234;t &#224; y voir clair !  Je vous laisse vous allumer la m&#232;che entre vous 

Vive l'Opposition sociale !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu veux dire par là que je me complais dans la crasse ?
> Crasseux toi même



crasse non, bordel oui : les objets propres n'importe ou


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mensonge, manipulation, magouille sur lit de poudre ! C'est s&#251;r qu'on est pr&#234;t &#224; y voir clair !  *Je vous laisse vous allumer la m&#232;che entre vous*
> 
> Vive l'Opposition sociale !


Attends, on fait tourner. Reste avec nous.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> crasse non, bordel oui : les objets propres n'importe ou



Et moi des objets sal mais rang&#233;s 

Je pr&#233;cise que je suis propre sur moi


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et moi des objets sal mais rangés


C'est une tactique sismique de collage. Mais à mon premier tremblement j'ai compris mon erreur.


----------



## Nobody (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et moi des objets sal mais rangés
> 
> Je précise que je suis propre sur moi



Il y a des tournées de fessées qu'on regrette.

 :love: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une tactique sismique de collage. Mais à mon premier tremblement j'ai compris mon erreur.



Qu'est-ce que je disais?

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Attends, on fait tourner. Reste avec nous.



Même une mèche ne peut donner que ce qu'elle a


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais?
> 
> :rateau:



Comme quoi, nous on y voit encore clair


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mensonge, manipulation, magouille sur lit de poudre ! C'est s&#251;r qu'on est pr&#234;t &#224; y voir clair !  Je vous laisse vous allumer la m&#232;che entre vous
> 
> Vive l'Opposition sociale !


Tu n'es donc pas leader, laisse deux points. C'est &#231;a l'opposition : on aime la magouille quand elle rapporte. Puis apr&#232;s on la d&#233;nonce si on perd.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est une tactique sismique de collage. Mais à mon premier tremblement j'ai compris mon erreur.



prends donc des A4


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> on aime la magouille quand elle rapporte



Allons, allons, ne prenez pas vos vérités pour mes réalités. Sur ce le sujet est clos. Bonne mèche.


----------



## joanes (3 Septembre 2006)

*Suzanne tu t'es vue quand t'as bue​*

Tout ça c'est magouille et compagnie.


*Moi ce que je dis*​
C'en est fini messieurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> C'en est fini messieurs



Portons les gaules drap&#233;es de libert&#233; hautes et avec fiert&#233; ! L'Amok s'est drap&#233; le premier vous en &#234;tes un autre !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Allons, allons, ne prenez pas vos vérités pour mes réalités. Sur ce le sujet est clos. Bonne mèche.


Tu n'aimes pas les exemples mais tu réclames, pas de ma faute non plus... 

Je résume : on tord la règle et on aime.

On tord pas la règle, c'est de la triche.


----------



## joanes (3 Septembre 2006)

Un jour on retrouvera l'anguille et il nous donnera le décompte des voix :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Bon je ressors le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent ou &#231;a fait trop mal ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau,
Vu la r&#232;gle,
D&#233;cr&#232;te :

Article premier. &#8212; Deux points sont attribu&#233;s &#224; Ed_the_Head, Ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Article 2. &#8212; Deux points sont attribu&#233;s &#224; supermoquette, ancien Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau.
Article 3. &#8212; Un point est attribu&#233; &#224; la(n)guille, ancien Chambellan.
Article 4. &#8212; Ces points seront ajout&#233;s &#224; la liste des scores qui sera publi&#233;e mercredi 6 septembre 2006 par le Chambellan.

Fait &#224; Orthez, le dimanche 3 septembre 2006.

DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Un jour on retrouvera l'anguille et il nous donnera le décompte des voix :mouais:


Quand on a les deux pieds dans le béton, on donne rarement le décompte.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Maître du Château,
> Vu la règle,
> Décrète :
> 
> ...



Je rappelle que, si je ne mettais pas rallier au dernier moment, vous n'auriez pas été élut. Je le note.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je rappelle que, si je ne mettais pas rallier au dernier moment, vous n'auriez pas été élut. Je le note.


Gouverner, c'est choisir. Je regrette que mon choix vous déplaise, mais je vous rappelle que personne ne vous a rien reproché tandis que Ed a un score largement négatif, que supermoquette soutient la légalité depuis mon élection, et que la(n)guille a été honteusement traîné dans la boue par l'Opposition.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je rappelle que, si je ne mettais pas rallier au dernier moment, vous n'auriez pas été élut. Je le note.


Selon les chiffres si, mais je viens de faire le ménage, tu viens ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Gouverner, c'est choisir. Je regrette que mon choix vous déplaise, mais je vous rappelle que personne ne vous a rien reproché tandis que Ed a un score largement négatif, que supermoquette soutient la légalité depuis mon élection, et que la(n)guille a été honteusement traîné dans la boue par l'Opposition.



Encore heureux que l'on ne me reproche rien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Selon les chiffres si, mais je viens de faire le m&#233;nage, tu viens ?



 Non c'&#233;tait Tibo ...

Et tu fais la bouffe aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Encore heureux que l'on ne me reproche rien


Je voulais dire que votre ralliement aurait pu vous causer des ennuis et qu'il n'en a rien été. Dans ce cas, comprenez que je garde le souci de ceux qui n'ont pas eu la même chance.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je voulais dire que votre ralliement aurait pu vous causer des ennuis et qu'il n'en a rien été. Dans ce cas, comprenez que je garde le souci de ceux qui n'ont pas eu la même chance.



De l'avantage d'être une gourde mon ami.


----------



## katelijn (3 Septembre 2006)

Ben dites donc .... ça marche bien le zottekot. :mouais: Pendant ce temps vos gardiens peuvent tranquillement jouer au tarot  

Je plussoie avec Nobody p ): plus de joeurs, d'opposition et de magouilles ...Vele beloven, weinig geven doet de zotten in vreugde leven


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Gouverner, c'est choisir.



Gouverner, c'est magouiller pour vous ! Une action radicale devrait pouvoir &#234;tre envisag&#233;e si vous ne changez pas de direction et si vous ne faites pas la clart&#233; sur l'affaire qui nous occupe au lieu de nier les faits ! Vous venez de d&#233;montrez que votre seul but est de faire gagner celui qui vous a donn&#233; ses voix ! Quelle honte pour la d&#233;mocratie !



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire que votre ralliement aurait pu vous causer des ennuis et qu'il n'en a rien &#233;t&#233;. Dans ce cas, comprenez que je garde le souci de ceux qui n'ont pas eu la m&#234;me chance.



O&#249; avez-vous vu que l'Opposition ait port&#233; prejudice &#224; quiconque ? Elle n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; au pouvoir &#224; cause de vos magouilles !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Et voil&#224; : tout se d&#233;roule correctement, sans probl&#232;me, et la belge arrive et fout le bronx.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

l'opposition n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; au pouvoir car elle a &#224; chaque fois perdu.... (sans parler du fait que parfois elle n'&#233;tait pas l'opposition)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et voilà : tout se déroule correctement, sans problème, et la belge arrive et fout le bronx.



C'est vrai quoi c'est la faute à Katejiln ...


----------



## katelijn (3 Septembre 2006)

J'assume  On s'y connaît en révoltes nous les belges  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> que supermoquette soutient la légalité depuis mon élection



On n'ose imaginer ce qu'était ce soutien auparavant ! Elle doit se retourner dans la tombe où vous l'avez poussée !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On n'ose imaginer ce qu'était ce soutien auparavant ! Elle doit se retourner dans la tombe où vous l'avez poussée !



Je n'ai jamais abusé de mes postes, jamais contestés (alors que tu le pouvais...), toi oui, mais ça ne te dérange pas plus que ça. Electeurs, regardez, la blanche colombe a volé sa place et traite les autres de voleurs ! selon les règles tu disais ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Où avez-vous vu que l'Opposition ait porté prejudice à quiconque ?


Votre suspicion à l'égard de la(n)guille, votre refus de répondre aux questions pertinentes de supermoquette, tout cela constitue un préjudice moral grave.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Votre suspicion à l'égard de la(n)guille, votre refus de répondre aux questions pertinentes de supermoquette, tout cela constitue un préjudice moral grave.


On m'appelle?


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2006)

Pourtant l'opposition a porté son pré-jus d'ice cream à une température telle qu'il fut fondu et confondu le traître fut.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Pourtant l'opposition a porté son pré-jus d'ice cream à une température telle qu'il fut fondu et confondu le traître fut.



cent balles à celui qui me traduit ce post


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

Messieurs, le fait que vous vous y mettiez &#224; deux, d&#233;note non seulement un manque de courtoisie mais un manque certain d'assurance, en plus du reste, ce qui n'est pas peu dire ! Vous reprochez aux autres ce que vous pratiquez exclusivement ! Le peuple n'est pas dupe de vos grands airs de perruques poudr&#233;es ! Il suffit de vous agiter les mots d'honneur et de doigt&#233; sous le nez, pour que vous &#233;ternuiez et perdiez toute votre superbe et votre entregent, propres &#224; emberlificoter ceux que la poudre emp&#234;che encore de voir clair ! Ne vous y trompez pas, le peuple a le coeur pur et il saura, gr&#226;ce &#224; la v&#233;rit&#233; guidant son coeur, voir toute l'&#233;paisseur de votre couche de fard ! Vous n'avez pas le monopole du coeur mais celui de la magouille et le peuple en a plein le dos !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> cent balles à celui qui me traduit ce post


Francs suisses ou euros ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Messieurs, le fait que vous vous y mettiez &#224; deux, d&#233;note non seulement un manque de courtoisie mais un manque certain d'assurance, en plus du reste, ce qui n'est pas peu dire ! Vous reprochez aux autres ce que vous pratiquez exclusivement ! Le peuple n'est pas dupe de vos grands airs de perruques poudr&#233;es ! Il suffit de vous agiter les mots d'honneur et de doigt&#233; sous le nez, pour que vous &#233;ternuiez et perdiez toute votre superbe et votre entregent, propres &#224; emberlificoter ceux que la poudre emp&#234;che encore de voir clair ! Ne vous y trompez pas, le peuple a le coeur pur et il saura, gr&#226;ce &#224; la v&#233;rit&#233; guidant son coeur, voir toute l'&#233;paisseur de votre couche de fard ! Vous n'avez pas le monopole du coeur mais celui de la magouille et le peuple en a plein le dos !



c'est marrant mais quand on te reproche un truc tu bronches pas... toutes les questions critiques tu les esquives, tu veux parler de droiture ? soit : prend des cours ! je vais commencer tu n'es pas leader de l'opposition vu que tu &#233;tais 3&#232;me, tu as quelque chose &#224; dire sur le sujet ? commente avant tout autre discussion. Mais tu ne pourras pas.


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Messieurs, le fait que vous vous y mettiez à deux, dénote non seulement un manque de courtoisie mais un manque certain d'assurance, en plus du reste, ce qui n'est pas peu dire ! Vous reprochez aux autres ce que vous pratiquez exclusivement ! Le peuple n'est pas dupe de vos grands airs de perruques poudrées ! Il suffit de vous agiter les mots d'honneur et de doigté sous le nez, pour que vous éternuiez et perdiez toute votre superbe et votre entregent, propres à emberlificoter ceux que la poudre empêche encore de voir clair ! Ne vous y trompez pas, le peuple a le coeur pur et il saura, grâce à la vérité guidant son coeur, voir toute l'épaisseur de votre couche de fard ! Vous n'avez pas le monopole du coeur mais celui de la magouille et le peuple en a plein le dos !


Si le peuple en a plein le dos de cette saloperie de couche de fard farineuse, farandoleuse, pharamineuse, pharaonneuse, pharmacienneuse, qu'il se secoue !!!

:hosto: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> c'est marrant mais quand on te reproche un truc tu bronches pas... toutes les questions critiques tu les esquives, tu veux parler de droiture ? soit : prend des cours !



Je n'ai pas besoin d'esquiver, j'ai raison et le peuple le sait. Mais je conçois que cela vous échappe, comme tant d'autres choses liées à l'honneur et au doigté !


----------



## joanes (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas besoin d'esquiver, j'ai raison et le peuple le sait. Mais je conçois que cela vous échappe, comme tant d'autres choses liées à l'honneur et au doigté !



Pour l'honneur surement... pour le doigté, il me semble qu'ils sont servis...


----------



## loustic (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> cent balles à celui qui me traduit ce post


Pourtant sachant que vous, SM, vous connectâtes, nous, scribe zêlé, nous efforçâmes de scribouiller le plus délicatement et limpidement possible.
Facile à comprendre bourdel de meurde !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Mesdames et messieurs, l'opposition perdante r&#233;clames (pourtant elle ne le faisait pas avant), elle triche quand elle peut (suffit de lire ce sujet) et d&#233;nigre (suffit de nier).

Tibo 3&#232;me du dernier tour, donc pas de l'oppositition, chiale car elle est deuxi&#232;me de ce tour ! soyez cool, votez tibo, c'est sur qu'elle tient la morale ! pas de soucis pour vous !!! dormez tranquille elle est honn&#234;te ! suffit de lire !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas besoin d'esquiver, j'ai raison et le peuple le sait. Mais je conçois que cela vous échappe, comme tant d'autres choses liées à l'honneur et au doigté !


tu as raison ? soit, cite la règle violée ? et maintenant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> tu as raison ? soit, cite la r&#232;gle viol&#233;e ? et maintenant.



Je le r&#233;p&#232;te depuis dix posts, l'opticien vous guette j'en ai peur ou alors c'est que vous le faites expr&#232;s mais j'ai peur que ce soit plut&#244;t que vous m&#233;connaissiez totalement ce dont je parle. Pourtant c'est &#233;crit noir sur blanc dans la constitution : "honneur et doigt&#233;" ! L'Opposition sociale r&#233;clame la transparence qui fut de mise les tours pr&#233;c&#233;dents concernant le d&#233;tail des votes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je le répète depuis dix posts, l'opticien vous guette j'en ai peur ou alors c'est que vous le faites exprès mais j'ai peur que ce soit plutôt que vous méconnaissiez totalement ce dont je parle. Pourtant c'est écrit noir sur blanc dans la constitution : "honneur et doigté" ! L'Opposition sociale réclame la transparence qui fut de mise les tours précédents concernant le détail des votes !



Sans compter que suite à cette "élection" un chambellan a été nommé puis destitué sans que la Constitution ne le permette !


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

Le pal pour les usurpateurs et qu'on en parle plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le pal pour les usurpateurs et qu'on en parle plus !



Voici bien une sentence pleine d'un doigté de taille en Valachie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Septembre 2006)

j'imagine la tête du nouvel inscrit sur les forums et qui par hasard débarque ici...   :sleep: 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'Opposition sociale r&#233;clame la transparence qui fut de mise les tours pr&#233;c&#233;dents concernant le d&#233;tail des votes !





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sans compter que suite &#224; cette "&#233;lection" un chambellan a &#233;t&#233; nomm&#233; puis destitu&#233; sans que la Constitution ne le permette !


Vous &#234;tes pleine de contradictions &#224; un point qui frise le grotesque...
Que vous importe le sort de rezba &#224; pr&#233;sent ? Si je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu honorablement, comme il vous pla&#238;t de le pr&#233;tendre, quel poids avait sa nomination ?

Soyons s&#233;rieux. Je me suis exprim&#233; sur la destitution de rezba et de supermoquette. Je note d'ailleurs que ce dernier n'a rien trouv&#233; &#224; redire &#224; ma d&#233;cision, et je n'ai rien pour ma part &#224; ajouter &#224; ce que j'en ai dit alors.
Concernant les votes, voyez avec la(n)guille et laissez-moi travailler.
J'ai not&#233; que, pendant que vous p&#233;rorez et me faites perdre mon temps, certains s'ennuient ferme. C'est &#224; eux que je pense et c'est &#224; leur redonner un r&#244;le que je m'applique. Le reste n'a, pour moi, pas la moindre importance.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> (...)  certains s'ennuient ferme. (...)


qui ça ?!!


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous êtes pleine de contradictions à un point qui frise le grotesque...
> Que vous importe le sort de rezba à présent ? Si je n'ai pas été élu honorablement, comme il vous plaît de le prétendre, quel poids avait sa nomination ?
> 
> Soyons sérieux. Je me suis exprimé sur la destitution de rezba et de supermoquette. Je note d'ailleurs que ce dernier n'a rien trouvé à redire à ma décision, et je n'ai rien pour ma part à ajouter à ce que j'en ai dit alors.
> ...



En fait j'adore quand tu es dans ton rôle de Docévil, tu n'es tellement pas comme ça  :love:

Bon, sinon, quand on est Ministre à titre honorifique, on se pointe décemment au ministère vers quelle heure ? Pour l'apéro ? Ou alors pour le petit-déj' ? j'ai pas reçu de notes interministérielle, alors je suis un peu mal à l'aise.
C'est que la Moralité doit être sauvée, parait-il  Au boulot


----------



## philire (4 Septembre 2006)

T'as de la chance toi tu joues...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> En fait j'adore quand tu es dans ton rôle de Docévil, tu n'es tellement pas comme ça  :love:


Chut ! J'ai une réputation à tenir moi, Monsieur ! 
Et pour tes horaires... Tu peux arriver pour l'apéro et repartir après le petit-déj. :love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> T'as de la chance toi tu joues...



Ils sont enfermé dans le château ..  

Et puis tu sais, lorsqu'ils délibèrent comme ça, il faut une grande concentration .

Au moyen-âge il y avait ceux qui vivaient dans l'enceinte du château, et les autres ...


----------



## philire (4 Septembre 2006)

Oui, c'est réaliste ce jeu...  




Tiens, toi qui les vois d'en haut, chie-leur une crotte !


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Oui, c'est réaliste ce jeu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toi c'est un cassoulet que tu risque de voir envahir ton TDB......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Destitué, oh destitué,
Dans tes posts t'as le spleen de ta génération.
Destitué, oh destitué,
Tu te rêves en Mesrine, tu te vis en baron,
tu te vis en baron-on.


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> toi c'est un cassoulet que tu risque de voir envahir ton TDB......



BORDEL !

(tu as oubli&#233; "Bordel !" Tirhum :rose:. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, son id&#233;e n'est pas mauvaise ... dommage, SM et Odr&#233; ne sont plus au Ch&#226;teau ... , mais il y a aussi mati&#232;re maintenant )


----------



## philire (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> toi c'est un cassoulet que tu risque de voir envahir ton TDB......


Tu t'es mis &#224; la cuisine aussi ! :love: 

... je te pr&#233;pare une bonne courgette farcie, pour quand tu reviens de ta r&#233;volution


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Tu t'es mis &#224; la cuisine aussi ! :love:
> 
> ... je te pr&#233;pare une bonne courgette farcie, pour quand tu reviens de ta r&#233;volution


 un drapeau noir, &#231;a te dit ?!...............


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> un drapeau noir, ça te dit ?!...............


c'est vrai qu'un drapeau noir, cela sied bien au TdB ... c'est tout juste s'il est déformé d'ailleurs ....


----------



## philire (4 Septembre 2006)

..... un petit drapeau ?.... je te la fais bonne et grosse alors


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> (...) je te la fais bonne et grosse alors


la charte, mille bordels !!


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> ..... un petit drapeau ?.... je te la fais bonne et grosse alors


Toi, tu es bon pour aller travailler au Ch&#226;teau :mouais: ... contacte Doc


----------



## philire (4 Septembre 2006)

Serf je suis, serf je resterai !! :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Serf je suis, serf je resterai !! :love:


courbes toi, alors......


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Tiens, toi qui les vois d'en haut, chie-leur une crotte !




Tu viens de commettre un crime de lèche majesté  

Pô bien


----------



## philire (4 Septembre 2006)

Comment ça, courbe-toi ??

C'est moi qui donne les ordres ici !!... Tu vas commencer par te taire une petite heure, et laisser la parole à Roberto !   




(Concombre, tu viens m'aider, j'ai besoin de toi pour la cuisine  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est vrai que le peu que j'ai fr&#233;quent&#233;, sur invitation, *les forums LinuXXX*, je peux certifier qu'il n'existe pas l&#224;-bas quelque chose qui puisse ressembler &#224; cela.
> _M&#234;me de tr&#232;s loin._



Roberto, tu me files l'adresse ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes pleine de contradictions &#224; un point qui frise le grotesque...
> Que vous importe le sort de rezba &#224; pr&#233;sent ? Si je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu honorablement, comme il vous pla&#238;t de le pr&#233;tendre, quel poids avait sa nomination ?
> 
> Soyons s&#233;rieux. Je me suis exprim&#233; sur la destitution de rezba et de supermoquette. Je note d'ailleurs que ce dernier n'a rien trouv&#233; &#224; redire &#224; ma d&#233;cision, et je n'ai rien pour ma part &#224; ajouter &#224; ce que j'en ai dit alors.
> ...



Je vois qu'une nuit de r&#233;flexion ne vous a pas permis d'acqu&#233;rir en tant soi peu de honnetet&#233; intellectuelle !

Si Rezba &#233;tait chambellan alors pourquoi n'a-t-il pas distribu&#233; ses points et pourquoi l'&#201;xectueur a-t-il &#233;t&#233; le seul &#224; le faire ? Au nom de quoi donnez-vous ainsi foi &#224; la volont&#233; de l'un et pas de l'autre ? Moi, je ne donne foi ni &#224; l'un ni &#224; l'autre, &#233;tant donn&#233;e la demande de l'Opposition sociale !

Pour ce qui est de donner un r&#244;le, il serait peut-&#234;tre temps de penser &#224; suivre la Constitution afin que chacun trouve le sien et sache &#224; quoi s'en tenir ! Ce n'est pas en magouillant que vous attirerez de nouveau &#233;lecteurs, quand ceux qui jouent d&#233;j&#224; le jeu ne sont que faire-valoir pour la plupart d'entre-eux ! En se sens la proposition de Nobody me semblait pleine de bon sens d'ailleurs sur certains points ! Le respect de la constitution a tout &#224; voir avec le fait d'&#233;viter l'ennui mais cela vous d&#233;passe comme le reste !


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

.........


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> .........



y a de ça ... 
d'un autre côté, c'est un peu le rôle de la majorité et de l'opposition ...;
il nous faudrait un outsider .... désolé Maîtresse :rose:


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> y a de ça ...
> d'un autre côté, c'est un peu le rôle de la majorité et de l'opposition ...;
> il nous faudrait un outsider .... désolé Maîtresse :rose:



  ben oui mais personne de nouveau n'arrive à rentrer au Château ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> .........



Tirhum kahn au lieu de compter les points, vous devriez préparer vos pals et autres festivités


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tirhum kahn au lieu de compter les points, vous devriez préparer vos pals et autres festivités


tu veux qu'il se présente ?
faut aussi qu'il s'occupe de la poche de gKatarn, alors ça va l'occuper à plein temps, donc je sais pas hein ... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tirhum k*h*an au lieu de compter les points, vous devriez pr&#233;parer vos pals et autres festivit&#233;s


... "j'y pense et puis j'oublie"....... 


en m&#234;me temps &#224; part quelques valeureux "_&#233;br&#233;ch&#233;s du bulbe_", personne n'a les _"balustrines"_ suffisamment bien accroch&#233;es pour oser me suivre !!   
bandes de mollusques !!...........


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ... "j'y pense et puis j'oublie".......
> 
> 
> en m&#234;me temps &#224; part quelques valeureux "_&#233;br&#233;ch&#233;s du bulbe_", personne n'a les _"balustrines"_ suffisamment bien accroch&#233;es pour oser me suivre !!
> bandes de mollusques !!...........


Ouh l&#224;, calmos. 

Tu vas o&#249;?  qu'on te suive.


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ... "j'y pense et puis j'oublie".......
> 
> 
> en même temps à part quelques valeureux "_ébréchés du bulbe_", personne n'a les _"balustrines"_ suffisamment bien accrochées pour oser me suivre !!
> bandes de mollusques !!...........



Mais si, mais si ... moi je t'ai suivi lorsque tu m'avais nommé Chef des Catapultes
Et j'ai voté pour toi !!!!


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouh là, calmos.
> 
> Tu vas où?  qu'on te suive.


comment te dire.... je me méfie de tes "allégations" !!....   


silvio a dit:


> Mais si, mais si ... moi je t'ai suivi lorsque tu m'avais nommé Chef des Catapultes
> Et j'ai voté pour toi !!!!


je n'ai pas oublié....... 

pour l'instant il faut attendre de voir ce "qu'ils" feront au Château.... quand "ils" auront fini leur sieste.....


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'ai connu au cours de ma prolifique mais cependant assez banale existence des jus de boudin plus limpides et clairs que ce qui découle de vos posts.
> :love:


va donc faire un tour par ici, toi !! 


   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pour l'instant il faut attendre de voir ce "qu'ils" feront au Château.... quand "ils" auront fini leur sieste.....



"Ils" ne feront rien.
"Ils" ne complotent plus pour le pouvoir ou la domination du monde, "Ils" l'ont déjà.
Fous que nous sommes, nous rions sous nos chaînes en les croyant de satin blanc.

Tu ne peux rien contre "Eux" - sinon, peut-être, prévoir une omelette.


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Ils" ne feront rien.
> "Ils" ne complotent plus pour le pouvoir ou la domination du monde, "Ils" l'ont déjà.
> Fous que nous sommes, nous rions sous nos chaînes en les croyant de satin blanc.
> 
> Tu ne peux rien contre "Eux" - sinon, peut-être, prévoir une omelette.


... date de scrutin....... 


aux herbes, l'omelette ?!......


----------



## aricosec (4 Septembre 2006)

-
ils ne font rien,ils se tripotent
ou bien ils jouent a la belote
ces quesques menbres d'opposition
dont je tairais bien sur le nom
j'ai connu de fiers opposants
du temps du maitre SUPERMOQUETTE
ils ne disent rien a present
DOCEVIL leur a fait leur fete
quelques promesses electorales
envoyées au plus virulents
comme une promesse papale
que l'on fait aux petits enfants
il va leur mettre bien profond
il s'y connait il adore ça
et tout en croquant un bonbon
il va de çi ,il va de là


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> comment te dire.... je me m&#233;fie de tes "all&#233;gations" !!....
> (...)


T'as pas tor*t*.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si Rezba était chambellan alors pourquoi n'a-t-il pas distribué ses points et pourquoi l'Éxectueur a-t-il été le seul à le faire ? Au nom de quoi donnez-vous ainsi foi à la volonté de l'un et pas de l'autre ?


C'est très simple. rezba n'a eu connaissance de sa nomination qu'au moment où il a été destitué. Il lui était difficile d'exercer son mandat sans être connecté, vous en conviendrez. supermoquette, lui, était en ligne à ce moment-là. Je regrette qu'il ait eu le temps d'user de ses fonctions, mais, après tout, il en avait le droit.


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as pas tord.



et le _tort_... tue !!  coucou: Pascal)....  :casse: :casse:


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> comment te dire.... je me méfie de tes "allégations" !!....


... et si tu ne te méfies pas de ses alligators, tu pourrais avoir des ennuis avec l'aricroco...

 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ... date de scrutin.......
> 
> 
> aux herbes, l'omelette ?!......


Aux herbes, citoyens,
Formez, vos omelettes
Votons, votons,
Qu'un maître impur
prenne en main le chateau !


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aux herbes, citoyens,
> Formez, vos omelettes
> Votons, votons,
> Qu'un maître impur
> prenne en main le chateau !



t'es candidat ? je te dois un vote, je crois ..


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Ils" ne feront rien.
> "Ils" ne complotent plus pour le pouvoir ou la domination du monde, "Ils" l'ont déjà.
> Fous que nous sommes, nous rions sous nos chaînes en les croyant de satin blanc.
> 
> Tu ne peux rien contre "Eux" - sinon, peut-être, prévoir une omelette.




L'Ignorance est Félicité. N'ayez pas peur: continuez avec la pillule bleue et rien ne changera, tout sera pour le mieux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> t'es candidat ?


Non,
Mais en cherchant bien, tu peux trouver pire que moi.


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non,
> Mais en cherchant bien, tu peux trouver pire que moi.



euh... attend là je vois pas ... :mouais:
Doc ?


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> T'as de la chance toi tu joues...



J'ai un peu de mal &#224; suivre aussi tu sais 



La mouette a dit:


> Ils sont enferm&#233; dans le ch&#226;teau ..
> 
> Et puis tu sais, lorsqu'ils d&#233;lib&#232;rent comme &#231;a, il faut une grande concentration .
> 
> Au moyen-&#226;ge il y avait ceux qui vivaient dans l'enceinte du ch&#226;teau, et les autres ...



J'esp&#232;re que vous n'imaginez pas que nous _nous_ retrouvons r&#233;ellement par t&#233;l&#233;portation dans un vrai ch&#226;teau pour piller vos imp&#244;ts en largesses et bombances, dans votre dos quand m&#234;me ?  


_Note &#224; Mr le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau: Bon &#224; part &#231;a, je sens que je vais faire ma journ&#233;e de travail en Salle des Gardes: la rel&#232;ve du matin a fini son tour de garde et ils ont soulev&#233; d'int&#233;ressantes questions sur la Nouvelle Morale que mes l&#232;vres br&#251;lent de leur expliquer, th&#233;orie puis pratique ensuite _

_Edit:_ manquait un _nous_


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'espère que vous n'imaginez pas que nous retrouvons réellement par téléportation dans un vrai château pour piller vos impôts en largesses et bombances, dans votre dos quand même ?


Hé bé nan ... 
D'un autre côté, c'est ce que je ferais si j'étais au Château, donc on vous en voudra pas




teo a dit:


> _Note à Mr le Maître du Château: Bon à part ça, je sens que je vais faire ma journée de travail en Salle des Gardes: la relève du matin a fini son tour de garde et ils ont soulevé d'intéressantes questions sur la Nouvelle Morale que mes lèvres brûlent de leur expliquer, théorie puis pratique ensuite _


Qu'est-ce tes lèvres brûlent de faire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est très simple. rezba n'a eu connaissance de sa nomination qu'au moment où il a été destitué. Il lui était difficile d'exercer son mandat sans être connecté, vous en conviendrez. supermoquette, lui, était en ligne à ce moment-là. Je regrette qu'il ait eu le temps d'user de ses fonctions, mais, après tout, il en avait le droit.



:mouais: Chères électrices, chers électeurs, on vous prend pour des nioubs du mois


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Chères électrices, chers électeurs, on vous prend pour des nioubs du mois


Je conçois que la vérité vous déconcerte : vous manquez de pratique.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal à suivre aussi tu sais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour certain(e)s on est en droit d'avoir de GROS doutes...


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Qu'est-ce tes lèvres brûlent de faire ?



Juste un cours magistral 

_Copie par MP, avec une photocopie de ta carte d'identité pour être sûr que tu es majeur _


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour certain(e)s on est en droit d'avoir de GROS doutes...



Sache-le: la téléportation n'existe pas. Malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Sache-le: la téléportation n'existe pas. Malheureusement


La tour Eiffel en est la preuve.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour certain(e)s on est en droit d'avoir de GROS doutes...



Vous feriez mieux de vous secouer LeConcombre si vous voulez pas que d'autres tranchent &#224; votre place ! 



DocEvil a dit:


> Je con&#231;ois que la v&#233;rit&#233; vous d&#233;concerte : vous manquez de pratique.



Votre poutre surpassera toujours en taille une paille inexistante !


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous feriez mieux de vous secouer LeConcombre si vous voulez pas que d'autres tranchent à votre place !


M'enfin Maîtresse !  :afraid:


----------



## N°6 (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Votre poutre surpassera toujours en taille une *f*aille inexistante !



C'est mieux, non ?  :rose:


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

[mode mémébleue /on]

Les enfants, on a fini de se chamailler? on fait la paix? :love: 
je vous aime tous. Bon baisers d'Yverdon :love:






[mode mémébleue /off]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> [mode m&#233;m&#233;bleue /on]Les enfants, on a fini de se chamailler? on fait la paix? :love: je vous aime tous. Bon baisers d'Yverdon :love: [mode m&#233;m&#233;bleue /off]


Pas assez de smileys.
Pas cr&#233;dible.
Donc, c'est toujours la guerre.

Edit : ah, j'avais pas vu le gros coeur, c'est mieux.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> J'ai un peu de mal &#224; suivre aussi tu sais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non?!? 
J'suis d&#233;&#231;u, mais d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> La tour Eiffel en est la preuve.



elle essayait encore hier soir 

Ca gâcherait la vue de la _Suite Tour Eiffel_ si elle y arrivait quand même


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> [mode mémébleue /on]
> 
> Les enfants, on a fini de se chamailler? on fait la paix? :love:
> je vous aime tous. Bon baisers d'Yverdon :love:
> ...



Haaa ! mais c'est obscène !!!  :sick: 

Vous faites quoi au juste dans ce chateau ? Ça m'a l'air bien emmellé toutes ces histoires !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Angers ?
> *C'est tout prêt d'ici !!*
> :rose: :hein:
> :love:



   :love:

Avrillé c'est pas loin non plus je crois


----------



## Patamach (4 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'dis c'est un repère de drogués et de blousons noirs ici.


----------



## N°6 (4 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Avrillé c'est pas loin non plus je crois



[modeEd]T'habites Avrillé ? :afraid:  [/modeEd]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> [modeEd]T'habites Avrillé ? :afraid:  [/modeEd]


Esp&#232;ce d'enfoir&#233;! J'&#233;tais presque pass&#233; inaper&#231;u avec cette vanne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Espèce d'enfoiré! J'étais presque passé inaperçu avec cette vanne.



Comme quoi, il faut toujours poser son © sur les choses importantes


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

Bien. Chers membres, &#233;lectrices et &#233;lecteurs, la r&#233;volte est proche. Un g&#233;n&#233;reux donateur a fabriqu&#233; ce drapeau hautement embl&#233;matique, qui r&#233;sume &#224; lui tout seul la volont&#233; qui nous r&#233;unis tous : la libert&#233; ou la mort ! 




Voil&#224; nos adversaires pr&#233;venus !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ... ce drapeau hautement emblématique, qui résume à lui tout seul la volonté qui nous réunis tous : la liberté ou la mort !


Ben, tu sais quoi ? Vous allez mourir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben, tu sais quoi ? Vous allez mourir.



On meurt à la naissance, dès qu'on le sait on est plus forts pour se battre. Au final c'est la destinée humaine, donc autant se battre pour une noble cause ! Mais ne présumez pas de votre capacité à nuire !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mais ne présumez pas de votre capacité à nuire !


Oh, mais c'est de la capacité à nuire de mon Amok chéri d'amour dont je présume.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oh, mais c'est de la capacité à nuire de mon Amok chéri d'amour dont je présume.



Que nenni ! Il a déjà drapé sa gaule en faveur de notre cause quelques posts plus haut !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> [modeEd]T'habites Avrillé ? :afraid:  [/modeEd]





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et toi, DocEvil, _t'habites à combien de kilomètres de Tours ??_
> 
> 
> :love:




Eh! Oh! Vous n'avez pas honte de piquer mes vannes?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que nenni ! Il a déjà drapé sa gaule en faveur de notre cause quelques posts plus haut !



Cela dit, nous tenons à laisser à la police locale sa liberté d'expression ! Que vous sous-entendiez que vous avez soudoyé les gardiens de l'ordre me semble digne de vous et de vos sombres magouilles !


----------



## mamyblue (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> [mode mémébleue /on]
> 
> Les enfants, on a fini de se chamailler? on fait la paix? :love:
> je vous aime tous. Bon baisers d'Yverdon :love:
> ...


 



> Pas assez de smileys.
> Pas crédible.
> Donc, c'est toujours la guerre.
> 
> Edit : ah, j'avais pas vu le gros coeur, c'est mieux.


 
Tin qui c'est encore celle là, jamais vu... faut me la présenter... Ouais... Et puis vous deux qui êtes si malin... Ben faudrait lui dire que c'est pas normal... Son coeur bât trop vite  vous devez pas la laisser comme ça  OK! Merci!  




> Haaa ! mais c'est obscène !!!  :sick:
> 
> Vous faites quoi au juste dans ce chateau ? Ça m'a l'air bien emmellé toutes ces histoires !


Chui d'accord avec lumai c'est obscène...   

Et :mouais: j'aime mieux pas savoir ce qui se passe dans ce château... :affraid:


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Comme quoi, il faut toujours poser son © sur les choses importantes



Hé !   L'aricosec !   On a besoin de toi ici.

 :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bien. Chers membres, &#233;lectrices et &#233;lecteurs, la r&#233;volte est proche. Un g&#233;n&#233;reux donateur a fabriqu&#233; ce drapeau hautement embl&#233;matique, qui r&#233;sume &#224; lui tout seul la volont&#233; qui nous r&#233;unis tous : la libert&#233; ou la mort !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est une honteuse "_resuc&#233;e_" (  ) du drapeau de la horde (&#224; ne pas confondre avec la Horde) !!......


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

Cette fois ci je plussuoie :love:

Edit: bon, c'&#233;tait pour loustic ...  mais je re-plussoie pour tirhum


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Son coeur bât trop vite


c'est normal qu'elle ait le palpitant qui s'agite, vu le suspense...

Ou alors c'est qu'elle a maté l'autoportrait de Starmac avec sa petite serviette autour de la taille...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que vous sous-entendiez que vous avez soudoy&#233; les gardiens de l'ordre me semble digne de vous et de vos sombres magouilles !


Soudoy&#233; ? Vaste blague ! Si je devais payer, ce serait pour les emp&#234;cher de s'int&#233;resser de trop pr&#232;s &#224; ma personne ! 

EDIT : Mon cher ministre, de quel autoportrait parlez-vous ? J'ai rat&#233; un truc ? :love:


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> EDIT : Mon cher ministre, de quel autoportrait parlez-vous ? J'ai raté un truc ? :love:


oui, vous avez raté un truc


----------



## mamyblue (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est normal qu'elle ait le palpitant qui s'agite, vu le suspense...
> 
> Ou alors c'est qu'elle a maté l'autoportrait de Starmac avec sa petite serviette autour de la taille...


Oui c'est peut-être normal vu le suspense... 

Quand a l'autoportrait de Starmac, je vois pas... Mais elle a peut-être vu des choses que j'ai pas vu... ouais... C'est possible...


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Quand a l'autoportrait de Starmac, je vois pas...



Moi.. j'ai très bien vu  :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est normal qu'elle ait le palpitant qui s'agite, vu le suspense...



A ce stade là, ça réleve de la fibrillation, mais bon pas de quoi s'émouvoir ...:mouais: 



Freelancer a dit:


> Ou alors c'est qu'elle a maté l'autoportrait de Starmac avec sa petite serviette autour de la taille...



T'est prié de ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le même panier :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> c'est une honteuse "_resucée_" (  ) du *drapeau de la horde* (à ne pas confondre avec la Horde) !!......







Ah ouais, vachement... 
Ca va les chevilles ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

toi, tu es le g&#233;n&#233;reux "_donateur_"...........


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> toi, tu es le généreux "_donateur_"...........




Vi, celui qui ne te dois rien.


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Moi.. j'ai très bien vu  :love: :love:



Fini oui ? !!!

Freelancer, Katelijn et Craquounette !!!

Elle a quoi ma serviette ?


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Fini oui ? !!!
> 
> Freelancer, Katelijn et Craquounette !!!
> 
> Elle a quoi ma serviette ?


ben elle est un peu grande, non?    *


----------



## silvio (4 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Vi, celui qui ne te dois rien.



La Bretagne se rallie à l'opposition ?


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> ben elle est un peu grande, non?    *



Ah, je ne m'en étais pas rendu compte :rose: :rose:


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Fini oui ? !!!
> 
> Freelancer, Katelijn et Craquounette !!!
> 
> Elle a quoi ma serviette ?



Ben rien  
L'est bien placée


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

Je vais cr&#233;er le parti de la serviette&#8230; il faut du renouveau ici.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Je vais créer le parti de la serviette il faut du renouveau ici.


J'exige de connaître les dessous de cette affaire !


----------



## fredintosh (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'exige de connaître les dessous de cette affaire !



Justement, y a pas de dessous.


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> ben elle est un peu grande, non?    *



toblerone fondue?


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'exige de connaître les dessous de cette affaire !



Je doute que vos privilèges de maître des lieux ne vous ouvrent ces voies

Le parti de la serviette ne sera pas un FO bis : il ne naîtra pas pour étouffer un autre mais pour s'agiter tel un étendard porteur de liberté et d'espoir !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Justement, y a pas de dessous.


Je voulais dire que je demande à ce que toute la lumière soit faite sur cette histoire de parti.


----------



## macmarco (4 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> La Bretagne se rallie à l'opposition ?





Non, mon cher, si vous aviez suivi, elle l'a toujours soutenue !


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Je doute que vos privilèges de maître des lieux ne vous ouvrent ces voies
> 
> Le parti de la serviette ne sera pas un FO bis : il ne naîtra pas pour étouffer un autre mais pour s'agiter tel un étendard porteur de liberté et d'espoir !


s'agiter.............


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je voulais dire que je demande à ce que toute la lumière soit faite sur cette histoire de parti.



L'heure viendra où devant tous j'exposerai les fondements de ce parti.
Dans l'attente, vivez votre règne sans crainte.


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Je doute que vos privilèges de maître des lieux ne vous ouvrent ces voies
> 
> Le parti de la serviette ne sera pas un FO bis : il ne naîtra pas pour étouffer un autre mais pour s'agiter tel un étendard porteur de liberté et d'espoir !



:mouais: :mouais: C'est vachement prometteur ça! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> L'heure viendra où devant tous j'exposerai les fondements de ce parti.


Du vent !


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> L'heure viendra o&#249; devant tous j'exposerai les fondements de ce parti.
> Dans l'attente, vivez votre r&#232;gne sans crainte.



Oui, ben il est temps que tu t'agites 

Edit: d&#233;sol&#233;e je croyais que c'&#233;tait tirhum qui c'&#233;tait reveill&#233;


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du vent !



Il portera haut les couleurs de la serviette&#8230;

Et quand bien m&#234;me ce vent ne vous serait-il pas aimable, je me permets de vous rappeler que vous n'&#234;tes pas vous m&#234;me en odeur de saintet&#233;


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'exige de connaître les dessous de cette affaire !



Après la magouille, la fouille au corps pour avoir la main mise sur des affaires, somme toute, un et un faisant deux, privées bien que l'objet du litige ait été posté dans les parties communes ! Où va-t-il donc s'arrêter je vous le demande ! Aux innocents les mains pleines mais celles-ci sont vides et avides ! Tenez-vous sur vos gardes !:mouais:


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

Voilà un beau portrait!  :love:


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

Que la majorité tremble, que l'opposition se mobilise, la serviette n'en a que faire.

Libre et légère, elle saura l'heure venue dévoiler son programme et l'élever au sommet !

Amis, amies, patience et conviction, tel est notre devise.
Nous saurons montrer au peuple où est leur intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Et quand bien même ce vent ne vous serait-il pas aimable, je me permets de vous rappeler que vous n'êtes pas vous même en odeur de sainteté


Tout le monde savait que c'était impossible. Il est venu un imbécile qui ne le savait pas et qui l'a dit.


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Que la majorité tremble, que l'opposition se mobilise, la serviette n'en a que faire.
> 
> Libre et légère, elle saura l'heure venue dévoiler son programme et l'élever au sommet !
> 
> ...



Ouis, serviette en l'air ...   :love: :love: 
T'est pas sortie de l'auberge toi ...


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2006)

N'aie pas peur&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (4 Septembre 2006)

En attendant, le torchon br&#251;le.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> N'aie pas peur


Té, Jean-Paul III, le retour...


----------



## NED (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> N'aie pas peur&#8230;



Ce n'est pas SALE.....


----------



## Freelancer (4 Septembre 2006)

c'est à ce moment que je parle des films de gladiateurs, Spartacus, les escargots, les huîtres, tout ça?**:love:   *


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Té, Jean-Paul III, le retour...



Tant pis, suis idiote ....  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Libre et légère, elle saura l'heure venue dévoiler son programme et l'élever au sommet !



Tandis que nos gaules seront toujours drapées de liberté tendues vers la victoire ? Ne vous laissez pas surprendre par les vents mauvais qui pourraient soulever vos espoirs et laisser tomber au sol le symbole de votre combat ! Les fondements de votre parti s'entrechoqueraient à l'air libre sur un air de la castafiore ! Ceci évidemment ne serait pas pour déplaire aux mains avides précitées qui ne manqueraient pas de vous montrer combien rien ne saurait leur échapper ! Restez groupé, dans le rang des fières hampes toujours droites et libres, jamais en berne, de l'Opposition Sociale !


----------



## katelijn (4 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est à ce moment que je parle des films de gladiateurs, Spartacus, les escargots, les huîtres, tout ça?**:love:   *



Ben , si tu veux nous barber, vas y ....:mouais:


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Ben , si tu veux nous barber, vas y ....:mouais:




Je suis toujours partant pour la barbe 


Je vais redécorer le _Salon d'Apparat_ avec des statues de sel.


Dieu ? Quand tu auras fini de t'occuper de JPIII tu peux me donner un coup de main ?


Enfin. _Tu viens m'aider quoi, va pas t'imaginer des trucs _


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

Malheureux, ne plaisante pas avec ça.  Tu ne sais pas que Katelijn est presentée comme la onzième plaie d'égypte dans Wikipédia


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Malheureux, ne plaisante pas avec ça.  Tu ne sais pas que Katelijn est presentée comme la onzième plaie d'égypte dans Wikipédia



je croyais que c'était ************* ? Il ne doit être que 12e alors 


_Faussement édité par moi-même pour faire croire que les modos sont encore réveillés à cette heure-là _


----------



## katelijn (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Malheureux, ne plaisante pas avec ça.  Tu ne sais pas que Katelijn est presentée comme la onzième plaie d'égypte dans Wikipédia





teo a dit:


> je croyais que c'était ************* ? Il ne doit être que 12e alors
> 
> 
> _Faussement édité par moi-même pour faire croire que les modos sont encore réveillés à cette heure-là _



Ça y est, ça part en vrille tout seul :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

il suffisait que tu pousses un peu...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2006)

Rh&#226; 'tain quelques minutes pour souffler et y a mille pages &#224; se taper, bon &#231;a va pas &#234;tre pour cette fois :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

serfe, serf,

j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; en ce jours b&#233;ni de m'adresser &#224; vous pour vous annoncer la cr&#233;ation d'un syndicat: *D*irection *T*ribale *C*astellienne. Le chateau nous oppresse, il pille nos r&#233;coltes et nous &#233;crase sous un impot sc&#233;l&#233;rat.

Je d&#233;pose &#224; cette heure un pr&#233;avis de gr&#234;ve et demande &#224; toutes les forces vives de la nation de me suivre dans ce combat. Je ne brigue aucun mandat &#233;lectoral, juste un mandat postal de chacun d'entre vous (j'ai mon chauffeur &#224; payer et les traites du pavillon).

Je ne peux soutenir officiellement l'opposition car j'ai &#233;t&#233; comme nous tous bern&#233; par un discours &#233;nonc&#233; de mains de m&#232;tre (vous noterez la d&#233;bilit&#233; du propos).

Bref, la gr&#234;ve est ouverte tous les jours de 9h00 &#224; 18hoo (je dois amener les petits &#224; l'&#233;cole et maman serait pas contente si je fais gr&#232;ve avec les Nanfents). Donc toutes les institutions seront paralys&#233;es et seule une n&#233;gociation sur nos conditions de vie peut encore d&#233;bloquer la situation.

camarades, camarades, levons nous et marchons vers le chatiau, exprimons notre juste courou (coucou).

D&#233;sol&#233; Marraine mais mon impartialit&#233; l&#233;gendaire ( ) me pousse &#224; prendre la parole et &#224; ne plus la lacher.

J'en appelle aussi aux forces cr&#233;atives de ce pays pour &#233;diter les banni&#232;res qui illustreront nos revendications. 

bien &#224; vous.

maman, caf&#233;?

NB: les membres &#224; la gaule drap&#233; de l'opposition sont les bienvenues pour entamer leur part de n&#233;gociation 


edith de Nantes: j'oubliais , vive le DTC


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> serfe, serf,
> 
> j'ai décidé en ce jours béni de m'adresser à vous pour vous annoncer la création d'un syndicat: *D*irection *T*ribale *C*astellienne. Le chateau nous oppresse, il pille nos récoltes et nous écrase sous un impot scélérat.
> 
> ...



y a quoi dans ton café ?


----------



## lumai (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Que la majorit&#233; tremble, que l'opposition se mobilise, la serviette n'en a que faire.
> 
> Libre et l&#233;g&#232;re, elle saura l'heure venue d&#233;voiler son programme et l'&#233;lever au sommet !
> 
> ...


Pfiou ! Et bien voil&#224; de s&#233;rieux arguments en faveur de l'opposition !  :love:

Enfin attention quand m&#234;me &#224; ce que les ministres du culte et de la culture ne s'en melent pas de trop pr&#234;t. Ce serait dommage que cette serviette flotte au sommet de la plus haute tour du chateau pour signifier &#224; tous l'&#233;chec de l'opposition... 

Bon &#224; moins qu'ils soient partageur... alors l&#224; j'dis pas...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Bon, a quand la prochaine d&#233;ch&#233;ance &#233;lectorale ? *
> _A t-on le choix dans la date pour le scrotum scrutin ?_


Les dates du prochain scrutin seront annonc&#233;es officiellement demain par le Chambellan Grug. D'un commun accord, nous avons d&#233;cid&#233; que l'&#233;lection aurait lieu jeudi, la fin de mon mandat &#233;tant fix&#233;e pour le vendredi, &#224; 13 heures.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les dates du prochain scrutin seront annoncées officiellement demain par le Chambellan Grug. D'un commun accord, nous avons décidé que l'élection aurait lieu jeudi, la fin de mon mandant étant fixée pour le vendredi, à 13 heures.


Dans la nuit de mercredi &#224; jeudi, seront discut&#233;s entre le ma&#238;tre, le chambellan et moi-m&#234;me des points &#224; retirer aux diff&#233;rents participants. Et ceci au regard des derniers &#233;v&#233;nements. 



_&#231;a va saigner..._ :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a y'est, ta gaule est _drap&#233;e_ ?!......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> &#231;a y'est, ta gaule est _drap&#233;e_ ?!......


Si j'&#233;tais toi, je me ferais tout petit.


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si j'étais toi, je me ferais tout petit.


je reconnais bien là, le _vil individu_ que tu es !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je reconnais bien là, le _vil individu_ que tu es !!


C'est mieux comme &#231;a.


----------



## N°6 (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi, seront discutés entre le maître, le chambellan et moi-même des points à retirer aux différents participants. Et ceci au regard des derniers événements.
> 
> 
> 
> _ça va saigner..._ :love:




Je sais, c'est moche......  



supermoquette a dit:


> Suite à ma promotion d'Exécuteur je vais exposer mes sanctions, et ce dans la plus pure ligne droite du discours de nôtre Maître : continuité et changement.
> 
> Pour la continuité, rezba perd un point, pour le changement Tibo 4. Celà fait un total de retrait de 5.
> 
> Ainsi soit-il.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les dates du prochain scrutin seront annoncées officiellement demain par le Chambellan Grug. D'un commun accord, nous avons décidé que l'élection aurait lieu jeudi, la fin de mon mandat étant fixée pour le vendredi, à 13 heures.



En toute illégalité, je le rappelle ! Chers électeurs tous à vos gaules ou la Constitution, qui a déjà un pied dans la tombe, sera enterrée !


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je reconnais bien là, le _vil individu_ que tu es !!


Tu le flattes là ... 
Il se donne des airs de rebelle et rejoint en courant la confrérie papale juste pour agrandir le cercle de ses connaissances ... 
Y a pas plus prévisible ...


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Tu le flattes là ...


Ah bon ?!......  


silvio a dit:


> Il se donne des airs de rebelle et rejoint en courant la confrérie papale juste pour agrandir le cercle de ses connaissances ...
> Y a pas plus prévisible ...


pas du tout !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> serfe, serf,
> 
> j'ai décidé en ce jours béni de m'adresser à vous pour vous annoncer la création d'un syndicat: *D*irection *T*ribale *C*astellienne. Le chateau nous oppresse, il pille nos récoltes et nous écrase sous un impot scélérat.
> 
> ...



Enfin, un peu de révolte !


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour pr&#233;server le ch&#226;teau et offrir &#224; tous l'image d'un espace libre et constructif,

Tous derri&#232;re la serviette !


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

Quel image :love: 

Starmac, tel sir godiva, parcourant nos contrées à cheval, arborant sa seule serviette en étendard...

Je ne sais pas si cela rétablira la paix sociale, mais je sens que les forces vives de la nation seront un peu plus vives à partir de maintenant


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

On peut craindre un certain raidissement dans les relations.

Mais, cela ne sera que profitable.
Souvent il faut passer par l&#224; pour que les id&#233;es s'interp&#233;n&#232;trent et chacun puisse jouir d'instants &#224; nouveaux heureux...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> On peut craindre un certain raidissement dans les relations.


Soyez assuré que Monsieur le ministre des Relations humaines diverses et variées a les choses bien en main.


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Enfin, un peu de révolte !


L'opposition sociale ne serait-elle qu'une "sert-miettes" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Soyez assuré que Monsieur le ministre des Relations humaines diverses et variées a les choses bien en main.




Si c'est pour faire les choses avec la main... 



:rateau: 
:mouais:


----------



## lumai (5 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si c'est pour faire les choses avec la main...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vous voil&#224; la langue bien pendue... D'autres choses &#224; proposer ?


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Vous voilà la langue bien pendue... D'autres choses à proposer ?


Il est nécessaire de faire quelques remarques afin d'éclaircir la situation et lever une part du voile.

Le PS (Parti de la Serviette) n'est aucunement assujéti à l'actuelle majorité ni même à l'opposition. Alors, une troisième voie ? C'est à ses e_lecteurs et e-lectrices potentiels d'en fixer la nature.

Le PS (Parti de la Serviette) n'est pas contrôlé par l'actuelle majorité et les affirmations selon lesquelles la situation serait bien "en main" ne sont que rèves sans fondement.

Le PS (Parti de la Serviette) de part sa nouveauté a fort à faire pour construire son programme. Et convaincu que son slogan actuel quoique fédérateur n'est en rien un programme à la hauteur des attentes des habitués de cette discussion, c'est un travail en profondeur auquel il se prépare et auquel il invite tous les volontaires à le rejoindre.

En attendant, je ne peux que répéter :
"Tous derrière la serviette"​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour voir plus grand... votez pour le PS (Parti de la Sortie-de-bain)

*Après la douche, couchez vous sur le PS (Parti de la Sortie-de-bain)*​
 :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (5 Septembre 2006)

_sur l'air du deserteur du grand *boris VIAN * _
_-_
_"*monsieur le chambellan,je vous fait une lettre*_
_*que vous lirez peut etre*_
_*si vous avez le temps*_
_*dans votre vil parti,non je ne veus pas etre*_
_*puisqu'on ne peut y etre*_
_*que s''il on est enfant*_
_*vous faites trop souvent,de si belles promesses*_
_*quelquefois en même temps,des histoires de fesses*_
_*que je n'adhere pas.*_
_-_
_ou quelques chose comme ça  _
_-_


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> En attendant, je ne peux que r&#233;p&#233;ter :
> "Tous derri&#232;re la serviette"​



Et d'entre l'usurpateur pourdr&#233; chanter sur un air de toulousain : Tomber, tomber, la serviette !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Dans la nuit de mercredi &#224; jeudi, seront discut&#233;s entre le ma&#238;tre, le chambellan et moi-m&#234;me des points &#224; retirer aux diff&#233;rents participants. Et ceci au regard des derniers &#233;v&#233;nements.
> 
> 
> 
> _&#231;a va saigner..._ :love:





N°6 a dit:


> Je sais, c'est moche......



A propos de 



supermoquette a dit:


> Suite &#224; ma promotion d'Ex&#233;cuteur je vais exposer mes sanctions, et ce dans la plus pure ligne droite du discours de n&#244;tre Ma&#238;tre : continuit&#233; et changement.
> 
> Pour la continuit&#233;, rezba perd un point, pour le changement Tibo 4. Cel&#224; fait un total de retrait de 5.
> 
> Ainsi soit-il.


Mais le ma&#238;tre de pr&#233;ciser les choses :


DocEvil a dit:


> (...)
> 
> *Vu la r&#232;gle, rien n'emp&#234;che le nouvel Ex&#233;cuteur d'exercer pleinement son mandat. La non r&#233;troactivit&#233; de la loi interdit de restituer les points supprim&#233;s par supermoquette lors du bref exercice de ses fonctions, mais je ne vois rien qui doive p&#233;naliser Ed_the_Head sur ce point.* De la m&#234;me mani&#232;re, le score de rezba sera bien augment&#233; des points marquant sa nomination.
> 
> ...





Comme cela, cher n°6, nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## N°6 (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A propos de
> 
> 
> Mais le ma&#238;tre de pr&#233;ciser les choses :
> ...




Tout &#224; fait ! 

Aussi, je te sugg&#232;re de distribuer tes mauvais points et de voter sans plus attendre, ce qui laissera &#224; DocEvil le temps de redissoudre son gouvernement encore quelques fois d'ici jeudi !  Avec un peu de chance, tout le monde pourra certainement  passer au gouvernement dans ce tour...


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est : une explosiond de partis, l'&#233;parpillement des votes est &#224; pr&#233;voir.

Alors autant faire mon mea culpa tout de suite :

Oui, je suis enti&#232;rement responsable de la d&#233;faite &#224; venir du PS (Parti de la Serviette). Et je me retire donc de toute vie locale politique &#224; compter de ce jour.

Si on me cherche, demandez &#224; Odile de R&#233;.


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Tout à fait !
> 
> Aussi, je te suggère de distribuer tes mauvais points et de voter sans plus attendre, ce qui laissera à DocEvil le temps de redissoudre son gouvernement encore quelques fois d'ici jeudi !  Avec un peu de chance, tout le monde pourra certainement  passer au gouvernement dans ce tour...



Pour ce qu'on y fait... je m'y ennuie presqu'autant qu'au Cercle et c'est peu dire  Quand on sait qu'on a qu'une visibilité de 3 jours, on a surtout envie de faire un tour à la piscine :love: Tiens, y'a les Tessinois de _Sa Garde Rapprochée_ qui vont s'entrainer sur le Palestre. Je vais aller prendre quelques prises de vue.



_Pour info, une version de travail des _10 Règles de la Morale sous Doquéville Ier_ est disponible sous le manteau, en version ßeta. Y'a eu des fuites on dirait...

Amok ? _


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2006)

N&#176;6;3953084 a dit:
			
		

> Tout &#224; fait !
> 
> Aussi, je te sugg&#232;re de distribuer tes mauvais points et de voter sans plus attendre, ce qui laissera &#224; DocEvil le temps de redissoudre son gouvernement encore quelques fois d'ici jeudi !  Avec un peu de chance, tout le monde pourra certainement  passer au gouvernement dans ce tour...



&#192; c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a son pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur ferait presque figure de Ma&#238;tre pacificateur s'il n'avait pas accept&#233; son post &#224; la fa&#231;on du fr&#232;re de Fidel Casto, c'est-&#224;-dire sans &#234;tre &#233;lu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

mesdames et messieurs les politiques,

nous DTC vous sommons d'ovrir avec nous les négociations, nous voulons des crèmes glacés (il fait chaud), la semaine des 35H en lieu et place de celle des 30!

DTC vaincra


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pour ce qu'on y fait... je m'y ennuie presqu'autant qu'au Cercle et c'est peu dire  Quand on sait qu'on a qu'une visibilité de 3 jours, on a surtout envie de faire un tour à la piscine :love: Tiens, y'a les Tessinois de _Sa Garde Rapprochée_ qui vont s'entrainer sur le Palestre. Je vais aller prendre quelques prises de vue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comment &#231;a? Amok a des fuites?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

J'attends avec impatience les nouvelles propositions de lois ...


----------



## N°6 (5 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Pour info, une version de travail des _10 R&#232;gles de la Morale sous Doqu&#233;ville Ier_ est disponible sous le manteau, en version &#223;eta. Y'a eu des fuites on dirait...
> 
> _



Arf ! Le vieux pretexte pour qu'on aille fouiller sous son manteau ! :hein: 

C'est honteux !


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ca y est : une explosiond de partis, l'éparpillement des votes est à prévoir.
> 
> Alors autant faire mon mea culpa tout de suite :
> 
> ...


 
Perso, c'est plutôt la serviette que j'aurais voulu que tu retires  Je te l'ai déjà dit.
Et puis porteuse de serviette, métier d'avenir en politique non ?


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience les nouvelles propositions de lois ...


 
Déjà, je propose l'augmentation du temps de travail pour les serfs.
Ils passent leur temps dans les champs, au grand air, ils mènent une vie saine faite d'exercice et de galipettes dans les bosquets du chateau!!!
Bande de fainéants  
Que dis-je fainéants! Bande de nantis!


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Déjà, je propose l'augmentation du temps de travail pour les serfs.
> Ils passent leur temps dans les champs, au grand air, ils mènent une vie saine faite d'exercice et de galipettes dans les bosquets du chateau!!!
> Bande de fainéants
> Que dis-je fainéants! Bande de nantis!



Et la remise au goût du jour du droit de cuissage, ça serait pas une idée qu'elle est bonne ?


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Perso, c'est plut&#244;t la serviette que j'aurais voulu que tu retires  Je te l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit.
> Et puis porteuse de serviette, m&#233;tier d'avenir en politique non ?



La d&#233;cence m'emp&#232;che de r&#233;pondre ici (ni m&#234;me par MP :rose: :rose: ).

Mais sache que ta proposition d'aide ne restera pas lettre morte si d'aventure, je revenais sur ma d&#233;cision. Je suis tr&#232;s honor&#233; par ce ralliement, tardif, mais prometteur.

L'avenir seul saura dire si c'est par ta main que mon message renaitra.

Mais libre &#224; toi d'offrir tes services &#224; d'autres, car je vois que la liste de ceux qui veulent profiter de engagement est longue ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Déjà, je propose l'augmentation du temps de travail pour les serfs.
> Ils passent leur temps dans les champs, au grand air, ils mènent une vie saine faite d'exercice et de galipettes dans les bosquets du chateau!!!
> Bande de fainéants
> Que dis-je fainéants! Bande de nantis!





teo a dit:


> Et la remise au goût du jour du droit de cuissage, ça serait pas une idée qu'elle est bonne ?



Mais vous êtes les dignes successeurs d'Aricosec et de Loustic 
Quelle belle brochette.

Hein ? brochette


----------



## joanes (5 Septembre 2006)

Y'en a des que les vacances ont chauffé_e_ au rouge....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Y'en a des que les vacances ont chauffé_e_ au rouge....



On dit chauffé à blanc monsieur la tordue.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

Je propose &#233;galement la mise en place d'un tribunal au chateau, le TPH (Tribunal Penal de la Haie, parce qu'il est au fond du jardin).

L'immunit&#233; sera accord&#233;e &#224; Sa Luminescence aka The Docevil, aux serviteurs de la nations ainsi que nos concitoyens qui se seront distingu&#233;s par de hauts faits d'arme (sportifs ; amis et amants de Sa Luminescence, le sus-nomm&#233; Docevil ; Lumai, l'astrologue de Sa Luminescence qui avait pr&#233;vu son &#233;clatante victoire dans le marc de Nescaf&#233; et Mac&#233;l&#232;ne parce que)*








* Liste non contractuelle sujette &#224; changement sans pr&#233;avis et au bon vouloir de Sa Luminescence


----------



## joanes (5 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> On dit chauffé à blanc monsieur la tordue.



C'est une question de teint. Et puis y'a bien que les gens du nord qui se chauffe à blanc Mâame, ici on se chauffe au rouge, au jaune voire au rosé


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Mais sache que ta proposition d'aide ne restera pas lettre morte si d'aventure, je revenais sur ma décision. Je suis très honoré par ce ralliement, tardif, mais prometteur.


Bon reviendez .... on est plein à souhaiter des serviettes propres rapport à la reconversion du Château en hammam pour nantis


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Je propose &#233;galement la mise en place d'un tribunal au chateau, le TPH (Tribunal Penal de la Haie, parce qu'il est au fond du jardin).
> 
> L'immunit&#233; sera accord&#233;e &#224; Sa Luminescence aka The Docevil, aux serviteurs de la nations ... blablabla et blablabla.....


y'a des mises au pal qui se perdent........


----------



## joanes (5 Septembre 2006)

Et voilà la dérive clientéliste tant souhaitée par Suzanne


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Et voilà la dérive clientéliste tant souhaitée par Suzanne



Tout ce petit monde ne saurait vivre sans faire-valoir et sans connaissances ! Halte aux magouilles de bas étage ! Le château pourrira sur pied à cause de cette politique de discrimination positive !


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ca y est : une explosiond de partis, l'&#233;parpillement des votes est &#224; pr&#233;voir.
> Alors autant faire mon mea culpa tout de suite :
> Oui, je suis enti&#232;rement responsable de la d&#233;faite &#224; venir du PS (Parti de la Serviette). Et je me retire donc de toute vie locale politique &#224; compter de ce jour.
> Si on me cherche, demandez &#224; Odile de R&#233;.


Qui va lancer l' UMPS   Union des Modos Pour la Serpill&#232;re ?

 

(Sans moi)



Ho !  H&#233; !  Ho !   l'arico !   On ose nous comparer &#224; une brochette, sans pr&#233;ciser "une belle brochette", c'est inacceptable. Le retour de b&#226;ton sera ... sera ...


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> y'a des mises au pal qui se perdent........


Je garde une gamelle pleine &#224; votre disposition si vous le souhaitez... r&#233;-&#233;coutez donc _I Wanna Be Your Dog_, d'Iggy Pop, histoire de vous mettre en condition...


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Je garde une gamelle pleine à votre disposition si vous le souhaitez... ré-écoutez donc _I Wanna Be Your Dog_, d'Iggy Pop, histoire de vous mettre en condition...


Iggy Smtp c'est achtement mieux.


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Iggy Smtp c'est achtement mieux.


Tu ne m'as toujours pas rendu mes albums d'Imap Sumak, d'ailleurs  :rateau:


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Qui va lancer l' UMPS   Union des Modos Pour la Serpillère ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pointu ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Je garde une gamelle pleine à votre disposition si vous le souhaitez... ré-écoutez donc _I Wanna Be Your Dog_, d'Iggy Pop, histoire de vous mettre en condition...


et Vlad Tepes, tu connais ?! aucune musique à son actif, mais quel artiste !!.......


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon reviendez .... on est plein à souhaiter des serviettes propres rapport à la reconversion du Château en hammam pour nantis



Si par le plus grand des hasards je revenais aux affaires, il ne fait aucun doute que vous seriez récompensé.
Deux raisons m'y poussent :
- votre proposition de hammam qui sied si bien au PS (Parti de la Serviette)
- votre pseudo, qui pour ses résonnences italiennes fait tinter à mon oreille les accents toniques de ma langue maternelle.

Tenez vous prêt silvio, votre place est réservée, aux côtés de Mado porteuse de serviette et de moi même.


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et Vlad Tepes, tu connais ?! aucune musique à son actif, mais quel artiste !!.......


Il n'est pas au Top Ten d'Istanbul, c'est clair !


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et Vlad Tepes, tu connais ?! aucune musique à son actif, mais quel artiste !!.......


Au chateau, c'est moi l'empaleur. Ramène ta fraise et je vais te faire couiner


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Tenez vous prêt silvio, votre place est réservée, aux côtés de Mado porteuse de serviette et de moi même.



Silvio est incorruptible !  enfin presque


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Silvio est incorruptible !  enfin presque



Le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) ne corrompt pas.
Le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) n'achète pas.

Les e-lecteurs et e_lectrices le rejoignent pour ses qualités, pour l'avenir qu'il promet.

Le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) accueille et libère toutes les énergies.

tous derrière la serviette​


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Au chateau, c'est moi l'empaleur. Ram&#232;ne ta fraise et je vais te faire couiner


si tu veux jouer un peu, je peux ramener un ami corse avec moi .........


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) ne corrompt pas.
> Le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) n'achète pas.
> 
> Les e-lecteurs et e_lectrices le rejoignent pour ses qualités, pour l'avenir qu'il promet.
> ...



Dis, au début de la fondation de ton parti, il était question d'un autoportrait de toi nu avec une serviette de bain .... J'ai cherché, j'ai pas trouvé .... Quels sont donc tes arguments porteurs d'espoir ?


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Silvio est incorruptible !  enfin presque



Désolé Maîtresse :love::love:, mais il en est de certaines propositions qui ne se refusent pas
A côté de Mado et Starmac, t'imagines !!! :love::love::love:
Alors : tous derrière la serviette !!!!



ps : Certains Silvio sont méga coruptibles. Voir mon homologue transalpin


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> si tu veux jouer un peu, je peux ramener un ami corse avec moi .........


si t'arrêtes pas de m'embêter, je vais le dire à mes parrains :love:  :rateau:


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> si t'arrêtes pas de m'embêter, je vais le dire à mes parrains :love:  :rateau:



Italiens ? parce que pour lutter avec un Corse, à part Notre Cause ...


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3953374 a dit:
			
		

> Dis, au d&#233;but de la fondation de ton parti, il &#233;tait question d'un autoportrait de toi nu avec une serviette de bain .... J'ai cherch&#233;, j'ai pas trouv&#233; .... Quels sont donc tes arguments porteurs d'espoir ?



Les militants du PS (Parti de la Serviette&#169 seront r&#233;compens&#233;s sans &#233;conomie de moyens mais sans abus.

Cette &#233;ventualit&#233; a-t-elle &#233;t&#233; avanc&#233;e, je ne le sais pas.
Mais dans l'&#233;ventualit&#233; o&#249; elle l'aurait &#233;t&#233;, cela a du &#234;tre le fait d'un faible, ne trouvant d'autre moyen de d&#233;fendre sa cause que de d&#233;nigrer et faire courrir les rumeurs les plus folles.

Les masques tomberont, la serviette volera haut !​
Il sera bien temps, lorsque mon retour sera d'actualit&#233;, d'annoncer &#224; toutes et &#224; tous les r&#233;formes propos&#233;es par le PS (Parti de la Serviette&#169


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

Je tiens tout de m&#234;me &#224; pr&#233;ciser que la campagne n'est encore ouverte. Nous f&#234;tons encore l'arriv&#233;e de DocEvil aux plus hautes fonctions, et, faire la propagande pour un autre mouvement que celui des fous de Doc© est r&#233;pr&#233;hensible. 

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Patamach (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Les masques tomberont, la serviette volera haut !​



Le torchon brûle on dirait


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je tiens tout de même à préciser que la campagne n'est encore ouverte. Nous fêtons encore l'arrivé de DocEvil aux plus hautes fonctions, et, faire la propagande pour un autre mouvement que celui des fous de Doc© est répréhensible.
> 
> Je vous remercie.


Dont acte.

Le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) respecte la règle.

(et son leader ferait bien de bosser un peu... ça n'avance pas)


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> si t'arrêtes pas de m'embêter, je vais le dire à mes parrains :love:  :rateau:


boaffff !!......  :rateau: 
t'as déjà regardé sa signature ?!..... je me sens assez proche par moment de son état mental......   

*PATOCH' !!!*
y'en a un qui veut faire _mumuse_ avec nous !!..... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Les militants du PS (Parti de la Serviette©) seront récompensés sans économie de moyens mais sans abus.
> 
> Cette éventualité a-t-elle été avancée, je ne le sais pas.
> Mais dans l'éventualité où elle l'aurait été, cela a du être le fait *d'un faible, ne trouvant d'autre moyen de défendre sa cause que de dénigrer et faire courrir les rumeurs les plus folles*.
> ...


 
Monsieur Starmac, vous n'avez pas le monopole du coeur, et encore moins celui du serrage de mains sous les douches.
Ce sont des gens comme vous qui ont fait de notre vie politique ce qu'elle est à l'heure actuelle: une vaste pantalonade. Et mes amis et moi vous préparons une véritable déculottée.


starmac a dit:


> Les masques tomberont, la serviette volera haut !​


 
Ce qui risque de tomber, ce sont vos electeurs, de très haut.
Et ce qui volera, c'est leur espoir, en éclats.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je tiens tout de même à préciser que la campagne n'est encore ouverte. Nous fêtons encore l'arrivée de DocEvil aux plus hautes fonctions, et, faire la propagande pour un autre mouvement que celui des fous de Doc© est répréhensible.
> 
> Je vous remercie.


C'est le plus fidèle de tous mes traîtres. :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est le plus fidèle de tous mes traîtres. :love:


DocEvil akbar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> boaffff !!......  :rateau:
> t'as déjà regardé sa signature ?!..... je me sens assez proche par moment de son état mental......
> 
> *PATOCH' !!!*
> y'en a un qui veut faire _mumuse_ avec nous !!..... :love: :love: :love:



N'en fais pas cas... Un mec qui passe sont temps à pouffer et glousser dans une allocution télévisé, on peut pas le prendre au sérieux...


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

c'est vrai que bon..... en plus &#231;a me fatigue un peu toutes ces "_vieilles bavardes_" !!...... :mouais:


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> c'est vrai que bon..... en plus ça me fatigue un peu toutes ces "_vieilles bavardes_" !!...... :mouais:


et tu peux pas proposer le pal ...


----------



## aricosec (5 Septembre 2006)

-
j'invite tout les opposants,tout les contestataires,detourneur d'avion,,saboteurs
rateur de permanente et de soufflé,a adhérez au parti des 
*le parti des contres .*
là j'ai un manque ,il me faut quelque chose de percutants, pour bien exprimer
nos espoirs, un beau SIGLE attirant
j'ai deja la premiere lettre 
-
*U* 
comme union 
-
aidez moi,pour une opposition forte et responsable


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> j'invite tout les opposants,tout les contestataires,detourneur d'avion,,saboteurs
> rateur de permanente et de soufflé,a adhérez au parti des
> *le parti des contres .*
> ...



Mais de quoi parles-tu ?


----------



## Freelancer (5 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> j'invite tout les opposants,tout les contestataires,detourneur d'avion,,saboteurs
> *rateur de permanente* et de souffl&#233;...


Quoi, tu invites le coiffeur officiel de Sa Luminescence &#224; rejoindre l'opposition!
Quel toupet!!!!


----------



## loustic (5 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> j'invite tout les opposants,tout les contestataires,detourneur d'avion,,saboteurs
> rateur de permanente et de soufflé,a adhérez au parti des
> *le parti des cons .*
> ...


L'arico je ne te laisserai pas tomber.
Voici un slogan :

USPT   TPLS

Une Serpillère Pour Tous
Tous Pour La Serpillère


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> USPT   TPLS


Ah ça, ça me plait, pis c'est vendeur ! 

Qui a le fulltime report de 2 minutes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Qui a le fulltime report de 2 minutes ?



Qu'est ce que tu dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bon, sinon, c'est un peu lassant comme jeu. Finalement, peu de participants ont la possibilit&#233; d'agir. Pour nous, &#224; part cr&#233;er des slogans &#224; la mords-moi l'noeud  , nous ne pouvons qu'attendre les r&#233;sultats des votes pour connaitre le nom du membre de la clique des "je-te-la-passe-tu-me-la-rends" qui sera Maitre du Ch&#226;teau, lequel d'entre eux sera Chambellan, enzovoort (Katelijn  ).
> 
> Pour pimenter un peu ce jeu (de dupes   ) je propose que les joueurs qui ne sont point par&#233;s d'un titre quelconque, aient la possibilit&#233; d'agir.
> 
> ...


Apr&#232;s r&#233;flexion, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de ne pas proposer de modification de la r&#232;gle dans le sens que vous indiquez. Ceci pour deux raisons : 1°) vos suggestions sont trop nombreuses et trop complexes pour les int&#233;grer &#224; la r&#232;gle dans la courte dur&#233;e restante de ce mandat ; 2°) je ne pense pas qu'il soit souhaitable que Madame le Chef de l'Opposition et moi-m&#234;me d&#233;battions de ces dispositions tant que les &#233;lecteurs n'auront pas eux-m&#234;me eu un d&#233;bat &#224; leur sujet. Je crois qu'il est judicieux de chercher &#224; aller dans le sens d'une plus grande participation de chacun et, dans cette optique, je trouve que certaines de vos propositions sont d'un grand int&#233;r&#234;t. Mais la r&#232;gle est une loi fragile et je ne m'autorise pas &#224; la modifier aussi profond&#233;ment sans un d&#233;bat public pr&#233;alable.

Je vais n&#233;anmoins soumettre &#224; Madame le Chef de l'Opposition un projet de r&#233;vision portant sur trois points. Quand elle en aura pris connaissance, vous en serez &#233;galement tous avertis.


----------



## silvio (5 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Après réflexion, j'ai décidé de ne pas proposer de modification de la règle dans le sens que vous indiquez. Ceci pour deux raisons : 1°) vos suggestions sont trop nombreuses et trop complexes pour les intégrer à la règle dans la courte durée restante de ce mandat ; 2°) je ne pense pas qu'il soit souhaitable que Madame le Chef de l'Opposition et moi-même débattions de ces dispositions tant que les électeurs n'auront pas eux-même eu un débat à leur sujet. Je crois qu'il est judicieux de chercher à aller dans le sens d'une plus grande participation de chacun et, dans cette optique, je trouve que certaines de vos propositions sont d'un grand intérêt. Mais la règle est une loi fragile et je ne m'autorise pas à la modifier aussi profondément sans un débat public préalable.
> 
> Je vais néanmoins soumettre à Madame le Chef de l'Opposition un projet de révision portant sur trois points. Quand elle en aura pris connaissance, vous en serez également tous avertis.


Sa majesté est trop bonne ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2006)

Heureusement qu'il y a nobody dans l'opposition pour proposer quoi que ce soit


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2006)

Ca c'est de l'opposition vous l'dis....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

le DTC vient de clore son AG.

Nous proposons à toutes les parties de ce joindre à nous pour ce nouveau jour de grêve. Le défilé partira de la place de grève du chatiau et ira jusqu'au palis présidentiel à l'aut' bout dudit chatiau.

Parties de la Serviette, viens avec nous, tibomon avec nous, roberto aussi (par mp, tu me transmets le formulaire d'inscription pour adhérer au partie des dessous affriolants. Merci):love: 

Avec le DTC (je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un parti mais d'un syndicat), l'union est possible et permettra de faire entendre vos courroux au pouvoir en place.

j'attends toujours les bannières de revendications.


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)




----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Parties de la Serviette, viens avec nous, tibomon avec nous, roberto aussi (par mp, tu me transmets le formulaire d'inscription pour adh&#233;rer au partie des dessous affriolants. Merci):love:
> 
> Avec le DTC (je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un parti mais d'un syndicat), l'union est possible et permettra de faire entendre vos courroux au pouvoir en place.
> 
> j'attends toujours les banni&#232;res de revendications.



Le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) se joindra avec conviction au cort&#232;ge.

Le temps de broder notre serviette et de retrouver Mado pour qu'elle la porte bien haut.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2006)

Bien plus haut que la poitrine j'esp&#232;re


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bien plus haut que la poitrine j'espère



Le comité exécutif du PS (Parti de la Serviette©) se réunira sous peu pour fixer message et attitude durant la manifestation.

Mais, j'ai bien peur que cette option ne soit pas retenue car elle pourrait détourner la presse et les passants du vrai message.

Mais le comité reste souverain, donc...


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2006)

*NON*
 AUX SACS POUBELLES GONFLES DU GOUVERNEMENT !

*NON* 
AUX BOULES DE PAIN MAL CUITES

*OUI*
 AUX LIGNES BLANCHES POINTILLES !!





​


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bien plus haut que la poitrine j'espère




Genre Eugène et sa Liberté guidant le peuple ? 

Brode la serviette starmac, je la brandirai


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Genre Eugène et sa Liberté guidant le peuple ?
> 
> Brode la serviette starmac, je la brandirai



aux nues ?


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2006)

hélas,je m'aperçois que il y a de moins en moins d'interressés par la politique
pourtant nous avions nous même été claire et nos promesses de bon aloi
du travail pour tous
du pain pour ceux qui ont le beurre
et du vin pour ceux qui savent boire
les electeurs se font rares
mais luttons toujours pour  
*U* nions
*D* es


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Le Maître du Château,
Vu la règle,
Communique :

Madame le Chef de l'Opposition a pris connaissance ce matin même du projet de révision rédigé dans les termes suivants :


> *Premier point. * Le Maître du Château est élu pour une semaine au suffrage universel direct.
> En cas d'égalité de deux ou plusieurs candidats à l'issue du scrutin, il est procédé à un second tour. En cas d'égalité à l'issue de ce second tour, le Chambellan est habilité à proclamer vainquer le candidat de son choix.
> 
> *Second point. * En cas de litige sur les résultats, tout candidat s'estimant lésé peut exiger du Chambellan qu'il rende public le contenu des messages privés reçus à l'occasion du scrutin.
> ...


Conformément à la règle en vigueur, ce projet sera discuté par le Conseil législatif en séance publique, avant le début de la campagne officielle pour l'élection du nouveau Maître.

Fait à Orthez, le mercredi 6 septembre 2006.

DocEvil


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Fait à Orthez, le mercredi 6 septembre 2006.



C'est con, mais ca me fait toujours rire, allez savoir pourquoi !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2006)

Huh le second point existe pas d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Genre Eugène et sa Liberté guidant le peuple ?
> 
> Brode la serviette starmac, je la brandirai





silvio a dit:


> aux nues ?



Oui, aux nues.

Car quand majorité et opposition s'unissent au mépris des attentes de leurs e-lectrices et e-lecteurs, toutes les forces vives doivent s'unir et faire entendre leur voix !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est con, mais ca me fait toujours rire, allez savoir pourquoi !


Parce que tu es un abruti© ? 


supermoquette a dit:


> Huh le second point existe pas déjà ?


Non, et tu en sais quelque chose ! 
À l'heure actuelle, la décision de divulguer ou non le contenu des messages privés reçus à l'occasion du scrutin appartient au seul Chambellan. Mais je ne trouve pas souhaitable, pour assurer la transparence des élections et afin de maintenir l'équilibre institutionnel, que ce type de décision soit le fait du bon vouloir d'un haut fonctionnaire dont, par définition, la légitimité ne provient pas des urnes.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que tu es un abruti&#169; ?




_
A l'attaque du chateau ! Mettons &#224; bas les usurpateurs ! Que les restes de l'anguille, martyr de la cause soient plac&#233;s dans une bulle de verre et qu'il soit sanctifi&#233; ! Doqu&#233;ville au pal !

Supermoquette au pouvoir !

__(au moins, avec lui, il y aura des femmes et du vin, ca changera)_​


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

susceptible "_l'Ancêtre_" ?!........


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> susceptible "_l'Ancêtre_" ?!........



Le pal pour toi aussi : j'en fais une affaire personnelle ! Tiens, le même que Doquéville. Ca économisera du bois et en tassant bien ca devrait rentrer !


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le pal pour toi aussi : j'en fais une affaire personnelle ! Tiens, le même que Doquéville. Ca économisera du bois et en tassant bien ca devrait rentrer !


Aaah, nan !..... je ne "_mange_" pas de ce _bois-là_ !!


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Aaah, nan !..... je ne "_mange_" pas de ce _bois-là_ !!



Tu mangeras ce que le tribunal révolutionnaire te donnera. A t-on déjà vu traitre a la patrie négocier son chatiment avec les juges du peuple ?
Pour la peine, on ne tassera rien. Une fois que le Doquéville de sinistre mémoire aura cessé de geindre et que son fondement, à l'issue d'une longue glissade touchera le sol, tu seras placé au sommet du mat avec une enclume autour du cou. Enclume dont les savants du royaume calculeront le poids afin de t'organiser une descente au ralenti qui amusera fort les enfants et servira d'exemple aux racailles subversives !


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Tout cela sent l'exp&#233;rience personnelle.

Ton enfance a &#233;t&#233; dure ? Mais est-ce bien l'endroit le mieux choisi pour en parler ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu mangeras ce que le tribunal r&#233;volutionnaire te donnera. A t-on d&#233;j&#224; vu traitre a la patrie n&#233;gocier son chatiment avec les juges du peuple ?
> Pour la peine, on ne tassera rien. Une fois que le Doqu&#233;ville de sinistre m&#233;moire aura cess&#233; de geindre et que son fondement, &#224; l'issue d'une longue glissade touchera le sol, tu seras plac&#233; au sommet du mat avec une enclume autour du cou. Enclume dont les savants du royaume calculeront le poids afin de t'organiser une descente au ralenti qui amusera fort les enfants et servira d'exemple aux racailles subversives !


&#233;tant apatride, je ne suis donc tra&#238;tre &#224; rien du tout et &#224; aucune patrie.... 
d'autre part le pal et les ch&#226;timents f&#233;roces, divers et vari&#233;s sont mon _apanage_......  
et pour reprendre la devise d'un compagnon de route....... 

pour finir, si tu veux des conseils avis&#233;s sur les supplices en question, tu n'as qu'&#224; lire &#224; partir de ce post. (et la page suivante)... 

_ peut-&#234;tre pourrais tu nous rejoindre......_


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> la devise d'un compagnon de route.......



Ce compagnon l&#224;, je l'ai vu &#224; l'oeuvre ! Il est pr&#234;t a retourner sa veste pour un canard laqu&#233; ! Il n'a qu'un ma&#238;tre : son ventre ! 





tirhum a dit:


> l_ peut-&#234;tre pourrais tu nous rejoindre......_



C'est bien pay&#233; ? il y a des prises de guerre au programme ?!


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce compagnon l&#224;, je l'ai vu &#224; l'oeuvre ! Il est pr&#234;t a retourner sa veste pour un canard laqu&#233; ! Il n'a qu'un ma&#238;tre : son ventre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


une seule devise, comme au moyen-&#226;ge !!   

*"VILLE PRISE !!" *et apr&#232;s on fait ce que l'on veux...... 


_"Le plus grand bonheur est de vaincre l&#8217;ennemi, de ravir ses tr&#233;sors, de faire hurler ses serviteurs, de se sauver au galop de ses chevaux bien nourris, de se servir du ventre de ses femmes et de ses filles comme de couches et de prendre plaisir &#224; leur beaut&#233;..._ &#187;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2006)

C'est le Grug.


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon c'est d'accord, on capitule. On vous file les femmes. Mais n'y revenez plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau,
> Vu la r&#232;gle,
> Communique :
> 
> ...



Ch&#232;res &#233;lectrices, chers &#233;lecteurs,

Je vous pose la question : devons-nous discuter de ce projet de modification de la Constitution alors m&#234;me que la r&#233;volution gronde ?

Si tel est le cas, et pour l'instant, l'Opposition Sociale propose les modifications suivantes :

En premi&#232;re lecture, le premier point semble acceptable.

Le second - Je propose que l'obligation soit faite au Chambellan de fournir le d&#233;tail des voix publiquement et non uniquement au candidat qui se consid&#232;re l&#233;s&#233;. Cela a toujours &#233;t&#233; le cas lors des &#233;lections pr&#233;c&#233;dentes cependant, certains ne sachant pas ce que sont l'honneur et le doigt&#233;, il semble utile de revenir sur ce point.

Le troisi&#232;me point - Si le Ma&#238;tre remercie le Chambellan ou l'&#201;xecuteur, les points qu'ils auront enlev&#233;s ou ajout&#233; &#224; certains candidats comme les modifications faites sur la Constitution seront annul&#233;s. D'autre part, le Ma&#238;tre perdra de fait 2 points sur les points acquis lors de son &#233;lection. Les nouveaux Chambellan et &#201;xecuteur conservent leurs pleins droits. Le ma&#238;tre ne peut changer de Chambellan et d'&#201;xecuteur qu'une fois. 

Nous avons not&#233; que des candidats, hormis les "&#233;lus", avaient eu vent du d&#233;compte des votes avant que certains candidats, comme celui l'Opposition Sociale ne soient tenus inform&#233;s, c'est-&#224;-dire au coeur m&#234;me de la campagne, cela est inadmissible ! Cela concerne l'honneur et le doigt&#233; qui sont les bases de ce jeu. Il semble difficile d'emp&#234;cher les magouilles &#224; ce niveau mais je vous propose d'y r&#233;fl&#233;chir ensemble et de faire part de modifications &#233;ventuelles, voire de modifier d'autres points de la Constitution.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _
> A l'attaque du chateau ! Mettons à bas les usurpateurs ! Que les restes de l'anguille, martyr de la cause soient placés dans une bulle de verre et qu'il soit sanctifié ! Doquéville au pal !
> 
> Supermoquette au pouvoir !
> ...


Allez donc bafouer la légalité ailleurs, mon ami.
Les forums sont parsemés des traces de vos infamies. Ils vous suffisaient jadis pour apaiser vos biles...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Bon c'est d'accord, on capitule. On vous file les femmes. Mais n'y revenez plus


C'est hors de question de filer les nanas!


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

En attendant, il n'y a pas grand monde &#224; la manif.

DTC, le PS (Parti de la Serviette&#169...

C'est la peur du grand ma&#238;tre-chien empaleur ?


Venez donc admirer notre porteuse de serviette, &#224; d&#233;faut d'avoir des revendications.

Bon Roberto, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est hors de question de filer les nanas!


c'est vrai, il faut en garder au moins une ou deux pour la cuisine et le ménage pour que le chateau tienne sa réputation d'accueil et de convivialité...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Bon c'est d'accord, on capitule. On vous file les femmes. Mais n'y revenez plus



Certains sont plut&#244;t d'avis de vous les &#233;changer contre le stock de pal en provenance de Valachie, la date de p&#233;remption n'est pas encore pass&#233;e.

Pour ce qui est de femmes, on ne les file pas, on les accompagne ou l'on met sa cape au sol pour qu'elle ne salissent pas leurs jolis pieds, comme avec les mignons d'ailleurs ! D&#233;cid&#233;ment, il faudrait r&#233;diger et distribuer gratuitement quelques manuels de savoir-vivre r&#233;dig&#233;s par Pascal Sevran et la Grande Zoa au lieu de pondre 93 000 amendements pour un coup total de 500 000 &#8364; de photocopies :rateau: ! Pauvre royaume des gaules en berne


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est vrai, il faut en garder au moins une ou deux pour la cuisine et le ménage pour que le chateau tienne sa réputation d'accueil et de convivialité...  :love:



On voit bien là, dans ces quelques mots, la rhétorique et l'hypocrisie des misérables qui tentent de mener le Château.

Au service du plus petit nombre de leurs amis.


Pfiou...


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est hors de question de filer les nanas!



Ah ! la majorité se fissure ... la chute (sur un pal) n'est pas loin ... 
Ed, il est encore temps de changer de camp :
Rejoins les zoppositions


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est vrai, il faut en garder au moins une ou deux pour la cuisine et le m&#233;nage pour que le chateau tienne sa r&#233;putation d'accueil et de convivialit&#233;...  :love:



Il semblerait que vous puissiez trouver votre bonheur en consultant quelques anciens fonctionnaires de la Majorit&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;dente. Cela dit, et pour information, pr&#233;conisez-vous toujours le port nu du tablier avec le petit Mickey l&#224; et le Titi en toque ?


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Allez donc bafouer la légalité ailleurs, mon ami.
> Les forums sont parsemés des traces de vos infamies. Ils vous suffisaient jadis pour apaiser vos biles...




Il est plus vrai que vrai ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certains sont plut&#244;t d'avis d'&#233;couler le stock de pal et provenance de Valachie, la date de p&#233;remption n'est pas encore pass&#233;e.


quelques supplices &#224; infliger, me retenant &#233;pisodiquement dans les Marches lointaines des territoires, ceux qui me rejoignent ont tout pouvoir pour user et abuser de supplices envers les "_r&#233;fractaires_".....
nous avons tout plein de "_jouets_" en r&#233;serve (on peut en inventer, aussi...) qui attendent d'&#234;tre utilis&#233;s....  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de femmes, on ne les file pas, on les accompagne ou l'on met sa cape au sol pour qu'elle ne salissent pas leurs jolis pieds, comme avec les mignons d'ailleurs !


les femmes aussi peuvent nous rejoindre, pourquoi ne serait-elles pas elles non plus de f&#233;roces bourreaux et non des "_poup&#233;es de porcelaines_" ou des "_servantes_" destin&#233;es &#224; l'amusement de quelques ventripotents !!  ....
valkyries, amazones ou tout simplement "_joueuses "_ d&#233;sireuses d'infliger des s&#233;vices, sont les bienvenues !!.....    :love:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, il faudrait r&#233;diger et distribuer gratuitement quelques manuels de savoir-vivre r&#233;dig&#233;s par Pascal Sevran et la Grande Zoa au lieu de pondre 93 000 amendements pour un coup total de 500 000 &#8364; de photocopies :rateau: ! Pauvre royaume des gaules en berne


"la horde n'a que faire de fioritures et de savoir vivre !! " &#169;
* vorw&#228;rts!! *_(et toutes ces sortes de choses !!)....._   :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, il fait trop chaud, c'est pfiooooOOoou... je vais faire un tour dans la piscine en haut du Donjon,



Moi, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; la serviette.

Mais une eau p&#233;tillante d'abord, sans gla&#231;on s'il te plait.

Au diable les manifs en plein soleil


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> On voit bien là, dans ces quelques mots, la rhétorique et l'hypocrisie des misérables qui tentent de mener le Château.
> Au service du plus petit nombre de leurs amis.
> Pfiou...


Monsieur le sans-culotte-mais-avec-serviette, nous connaissons bien vos sombres desseins. 
Usurper le pouvoir afin d'offrir à vos comparses des serviettes du coton le plus fin aux coloris plus chatoyantes que la maigre toile de jute auxquels vos séants ont peine à s'accomoder.
vous êtes prêt à tout pour rallier le plus grand nombre de suffrage (utiliser la fibre nationaliste, la fibre féministe, la fibre hydrophile) et je serai prêt à tout, y compris utiliser les jeux de mots les plus éculés, pour vous contrer, à défaut d'être contre vous.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il semblerait que vous puissiez trouver votre bonheur en consultant quelques anciens fonctionnaires de la Majorité précédente. Cela dit, et pour information, préconisez-vous toujours le port nu du tablier avec le petit Mickey là et le Titi en toque ?


Je ne préconise rien, Madame le chef de l'opposition.
Je ne suis qu'un simple exécutant.
Et lors de mon témoignage lors du procès de Sa Luminescence, je dirais alors ce que je vous dit maintenant "Je n'y suis pour rien, c'est ce régime qui a fait de moi la bête que je suis devenu"


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Monsieur le sans-culotte-mais-avec-serviette, nous connaissons bien vos sombres desseins.
> Usurper le pouvoir afin d'offrir à vos comparses des serviettes du coton le plus fin aux coloris plus chatoyantes que la maigre toile de jute auxquels vos séants ont peine à s'accomoder.
> vous êtes prêt à tout pour rallier le plus grand nombre de suffrage (utiliser la fibre nationaliste, la fibre féministe, la fibre hydrophile) et je serai prêt à tout, y compris utiliser les jeux de mots les plus éculés, pour vous contrer, à défaut d'être contre vous.



A cette heure, il me semble opportun de vous rappeler que j'ai retiré ma candidature à toute investiture.

J'ai fait mon mea culpa, tantôt et me suis retiré auprès de ma belle Odile *ici*.

Mais je reconnais bien le dedain qui peut être le votre : incapable que vous êtes de retenir les particularités des uns et des autres, vous contentant de faire les pires amalgames, survolant nos interventions alors que vous devriez en nourrir votre action.

Mais je ne vous envie pas et je vous excuse presque tant la charge qui est la vôtre en ces temps agités est difficile à assumer.

Et à défaut d'être contre vous, il m'a semblé nécessaire de vous contrer.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

[





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Doc, fais pas ton timide, sors des vestiaires qu'on te voit en maillot !



Il vient de se passer un &#233;venement &#233;pouvantable : Doqu&#233;ville n'a qu'un maillot, en laine, que des orth&#233;ziennes ag&#233;es et aveugles lui ont offert pour son anniversaire. Fier de cette oeuvre collective vantant sa gloire sur l'arri&#232;re train bicolore aux couleurs de la ville, et alors qu'il se tournait et retournait devant un miroir pour admirer l'arondi de sa cuisse et le galbe du sein, un fil s'est pris dans le crochet de la porte.

N'en voyant rien, tout &#224; la joie de roder sa nouvelle bou&#233;e canard avec boussole incorpor&#233;e, le doc a ensuite couru dans les couloirs, d&#233;tricotant &#224; environ 2,5 km/h l'admirable ouvrage.
Ce n'est que lorsque le dernier centim&#232;tre lui a pinc&#233; le testicule droit qu'il a pu contempler la trag&#233;die.
Depuis, il est enferm&#233; dans sa cabine et boude.

Triste fin de r&#232;gne.


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est que lorsque le dernier centim&#232;tre lui a pinc&#233; le testicule droit qu'il a pu contempler la trag&#233;die.


&#231;a a &#233;t&#233; un petit choc, non ? :rateau:


Amok a dit:


> Depuis, il est enferm&#233; dans sa cabine et boude.
> Triste fin de r&#232;gne.


Qui est son Eva Braun ?


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai fait mon mea culpa, tantôt et me suis retiré...


 
Je vois que vous pratiquez le _scrutinus interromptus._
Serait-ce la difficulté qui vous a fait renoncer, ou bien votre incapacité, que nous partageons, à comprendre les discours de Madame le chef de l'opposition?




starmac a dit:


> Mais je reconnais bien le dedain qui peut être le votre : incapable que vous êtes de retenir les particularités des uns et des autres, vous contentant de faire les pires amalgames, survolant nos interventions alors que vous devriez en nourrir votre action.
> Mais je ne vous envie pas et je vous excuse presque tant la charge qui est la vôtre en ces temps agités est difficile à assumer.
> Et à défaut d'être contre vous, il m'a semblé nécessaire de vous contrer.


 
Monsieur Starmac, il y a là des minutes qui dépassent chacune de nos pauvres vies.

Pourquoi voulez-vous que nous dissimulions l'émotion qui nous étreint tous, hommes et femmes, qui sommes ici, chez nous, au Chateau debout pour se libérer et qui a su le faire de ses mains.
Non ! nous ne dissimulerons pas cette émotion profonde et sacrée. 

Docevil ! Docevil outragé ! Docevil brisé ! Docevil martyrisé ! mais Docevil acclamé! élu par lui-même, élu par le peuple du chateau, du vrai chateau, du chateau eternel.

Nous autres, qui aurons vécu les plus grandes heures de notre Histoire, nous n'avons pas à vouloir autre chose que de nous montrer, jusqu'à la fin, dignes du Chateau. 

Vive Le Chateau !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'en voyant rien, tout à la joie de roder sa nouvelle bouée canard avec boussole incorporée, le doc a ensuite couru dans les couloirs, détricotant à environ 2,5 km/h l'admirable ouvrage.
> Ce n'est que lorsque le dernier centimètre lui a pincé le testicule droit qu'il a pu contempler la tragédie.
> Depuis, il est enfermé dans sa cabine et boude.



Ed, toujours joueur, a placé un pot de yaourt vide à l'autre extrémité de ladite ficelle et s'en sert de micro pour le concours de karaoké du château tandis que Docéville, qui vient de passer la tête par la fenêtre de sa chambre, hurle à qui veut l'entendre qu'il est habité par la macaréma tout en ondulant ostensiblement du bassin !


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

On connait la maladresse de la bande de bras cass&#233;s qui, au terme d'une forfaiture dont l'addition leur sera tr&#232;s bient&#244;t pr&#233;sent&#233;e, occupent les locaux centenaires du chateau et leurs journ&#233;es en libations et actes que la morale r&#233;prouve (un garde aurait m&#234;me pr&#233;cis&#233; : "_Pires que des b&#234;tes_").

Cette maladresse fut, pour une fois, l'alli&#233;e des vrais d&#233;fenseurs de la d&#233;mocratie.

Le ministre d'on ne sait trop quoi et affubl&#233; du sobriquet de "Teo" voulu aider son pauvre ma&#238;tre (dont on sait en quelle tenue il se trouvait) et lui proposa une combinaison de plong&#233;e sortie d'on ne sait o&#249; pour cacher une nudit&#233;e peu propice au respect de la population.

C'est alors qu'il avancait maladroitement, les palmes se coincant a chaque marche de l'escalier en colimacon qui m&#232;ne aux appartements royaux et le souffle court dans un tuba empli de poussi&#232;re qu'un membre de la garde royale le croisa, faisant feu quasiment &#224; bout portant sur ce qu'il t&#233;moigna ensuite avoir pris pour "_un animal marin au souffle affreux, qui lui fit peur_".


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Je vois que vous pratiquez le _scrutinus interromptus._



Accessoirement, je l'avoue.
Vous savez -je ne vous apprends rien- que la frustration peut aiguiser l'app&#233;tit des asc&#232;tes les plus convaincus.



Freelancer a dit:


> Serait-ce la difficult&#233; qui vous a fait renoncer, ou bien votre incapacit&#233;, que nous partageons, &#224; comprendre les discours de Madame le chef de l'opposition?


Seule la multiplication des partis d&#233;clar&#233;s a forc&#233; ma d&#233;cision.



Freelancer a dit:


> Docevil ! Docevil outrag&#233; ! Docevil bris&#233; ! Docevil martyris&#233; ! mais Docevil acclam&#233;! &#233;lu par lui-m&#234;me, &#233;lu par le peuple du chateau, du vrai chateau, du chateau eternel.



Sans vouloir forcer la main &#224; notre souverain, mais pour lui &#233;viter une nouvelle d&#233;convenue, je me permets de lui offrir une serviette en pur textile non tiss&#233; afin qu'il recouvr&#226;t toute la majest&#233; qui fut la sienne avant les &#233;v&#233;nements malheureux dont on vient de nous faire part..


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

Contrairement à ce qu'essaie de vous faire croire l'opposition, Sa Luminescence est toujours en vie.

Contraint à l'hospitalisation après une très légère indisposition suite à la paella d'hier soir (Sa Luminescence n'aurait pas digéré les moules), Docevil a transmis temporairement tous les pouvoirs à son fils naturel, BabyDocevil.

L'état de santé de Sa Luminescence est stable et sans gravité.

Un plus ample communiqué vous parviendra dans les heures qui suivent.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

Triste nouvelle pour ceux dont la libert&#233; est depuis quelques jours baffou&#233;e.

Le Doqu&#233;ville s'est sorti quasiment sans egratignures de l'accident relat&#233; plus haut. La m&#233;daille de 1 m&#232;tre de diam&#232;tre dont il ne se s&#233;pare jamais et repr&#233;sentant St Cam&#233;l&#233;on soignant les h&#233;moro&#239;des d'un l&#233;preux a jou&#233;e le r&#244;le de pare-balle.

Fortement choqu&#233; qu'on l'ai confondu avec une otarie, l'usurpateur est actuellement en traitement. Mais si l'extraction du pot de yaourt ne semble pas poser probl&#232;me, les sp&#233;cialistes restent r&#233;serv&#233;s sur les s&#233;quelles psychologiques.

A l'heure o&#249; nous mettons sous presse ces information, nul ne sait qui assume actuellement le r&#244;le de ma&#238;tre du chateau.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2006)

Raoul&#233;vil ?


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s l'arrestation de Ed qui avait commenc&#233; un Best Of d'Edith Piaf dans un moment d'&#233;garement (l'ex-ma&#238;tre du chateau, le Doqu&#233;ville d'Orthez, &#233;tant sur la table d'op&#233;ration, le "non, je ne regrette rien" avait failli faire d&#233;vier le tire-pot de yaourt au moment de l'extraction), un silence r&#233;v&#233;lateur semble &#234;tre la r&#232;gle au sommet des tours.

Le clown freelancer, voix de son ma&#238;tre, essaie bien de donner le change, mais ne trompe personne. Ce n'est plus un chateau, mais un radeau de la m&#233;duse flottant sur l'amer des sarcasmes que m&#234;me les oreilles bouch&#233;es de ce gouvernement fantoche ne peuvent ignorer.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Je vais bien.
Je vais avoir des ennuis si je continue à glousser devant mon écran, mais je vais bien.

  

Pascal,


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> glousser devant mon &#233;cran



On voit bien l&#224; le peu de cas que l'usurpateur aux sphincters musicaux fait de ses citoyens. Le royaume &#224; feu et &#224; sang, Ed incarc&#233;r&#233;, nos femmes perdues et du c&#244;t&#233; d'Orthez, que fait-on ? On glousse !


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vais bien.


Je suis heureux que Sa Luminescence puisse confirmer elle-même sa vigueur et son retour aux affaires


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pascal,


Sa Luminescence est prise en flagrant délit de pacte avec l'ennemi. Enfin l'ennemi... Opposition et rebelles fantôches au service de sa majesté.

Vous comprendrez, Votre Luminescence, que les récents évènements me contraignent à l'exil et c'est pourquoi, je me retire dès aujourd'hui de la vie politique.

Au Revoir.


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2006)

Oyez, oyez bande de sourdingues :

Que Toqu&#233;vil soit assur&#233; de la plus grande compassion de la part de loustic et de l'arico. Nous souhaitons de tout coeur qu'il se r&#233;tablisse promptement et retrouve enfin une parcelle de l'intelligence et de l'humanit&#233; qui furent siennes longtemps, lontemps avant l'abominable forfait qu'il commit contre le ch&#226;teau. Nous ne sommes pas de ceux qui regrettent que l'agression ait foir&#233; lamentablement et nous esp&#233;rons qu'un attentat &#224; la bombe nanatomique viendra mettre un terme aux agissements d&#233;loyaux de Toc-Vil. Que les affreux qui mettraient en doute notre bonne foi sachent qu'au moment o&#249; s'accomplissait le forfait rat&#233;, nous buvions un coup de blanc &#224; la terrasse du Sauvignon &#224; une lieue du ch&#226;teau.

Fait &#224; Rothez le 6 septembre 2006


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Sa Luminescence est prise en flagrant d&#233;lit de pacte avec l'ennemi. Enfin l'ennemi... Opposition et rebelles fant&#244;ches au service de sa majest&#233;.
> 
> Vous comprendrez, Votre Luminescence, que les r&#233;cents &#233;v&#232;nements me contraignent &#224; l'exil et c'est pourquoi, je me retire d&#232;s aujourd'hui de la vie politique.
> 
> Au Revoir.



les rats d&#233;sertent le navire ?!...... 
sus aux "_restes_" !!


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> les rats d&#233;sertent le navire ?!......
> sus au restant de la clique !!


C'est avec un plaisir non dissimul&#233; que je vous regarderai &#233;chouer lamentablement depuis mon exil en l'&#238;le de Saint Pierre et Michetons


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Je suis heureux que Sa Luminescence puisse confirmer elle-m&#234;me sa vigueur et son retour aux affaires



Triste affaires ou ce qu'il en reste, il faut bien le dire !



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Sa Luminescence est prise en flagrant d&#233;lit de pacte avec l'ennemi. Enfin l'ennemi... Opposition et rebelles fant&#244;ches au service de sa majest&#233;.
> 
> Vous comprendrez, Votre Luminescence, que les r&#233;cents &#233;v&#232;nements me contraignent &#224; l'exil et c'est pourquoi, je me retire d&#232;s aujourd'hui de la vie politique.
> 
> Au Revoir.



L'&#238;le de Raie s'attendait &#224; une telle vague d'immigration ! Depuis le d&#233;part de votre pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur du caillou, les habitants traumatis&#233;s ont plant&#233; des coco-fesses et import&#233; &#224; grand frais des palettes enti&#232;res de fil &#224; tricoter et de pots de yaourt ! La r&#233;volte s'organise ! Le port est barr&#233; de fils &#224; tricoter et de pots de yaourt avec grelots incorpor&#233;s ! Les actimels servent de missiles sol-air &#224; courte port&#233;e ! Vous ne passerez pas ! Les coco-fesses kamikazes sont post&#233;s en renfort &#224; l'arri&#232;re du dispositif pr&#234;ts &#224; pleuvoir sur l'envahisseur !


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Sa Luminescence est prise en flagrant délit de pacte avec l'ennemi. Enfin l'ennemi... Opposition et rebelles fantôches au service de sa majesté.
> 
> Vous comprendrez, Votre Luminescence, que les récents évènements me contraignent à l'exil et c'est pourquoi, je me retire dès aujourd'hui de la vie politique.
> 
> Au Revoir.



Je vous tends une serviette amicale, en dépit de nos "affrontements".

Est-ce la chaleur ou le mensonge de votre ex leader qui a rougi ainsi votre face ?

Repensez votre exil.

Le château ne peut pas rester entre les mains de ces malotrus?


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> entre les mains de ces malotrus?


euh là je pense bien à quelque chose, mais j'ose pas ..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Par procuration en date du mercredi 6 septembre 2006,
Le Maître du Château,
Vu la règle,
Proclame :

*Article premier. * La liste des scores mise à jour (avant retrait éventuel des points par l'Exécuteur des basses uvres en fonction) est la suivante :

Grug : 13 +2 (Chambellan) = 15
PonkHead : 8
rezba : 7 +2 (Chambellan) -1 (supprimé par l'Exécuteur) = 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6 +2 (points du Maître) = 8
DocEvil : 0 +5 (Maître du Château) = 5
Tibomong4 : 6 +2 (Chef de l'Opposition) -4 (supprimés par l'Exécuteur) = 4
la(n)guille : 2 +1 (point du Maître) = 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : -1
Lemmy : -2
Ed_the_Head : -7 +2 (points du Maître) = -5
silvio : -8

*Article 2. * La prochaine élection magistrale se déroulera le *jeudi 7 septembre, de 0 h 00 à 23 h 59.*
Les résultats seront proclamés le vendredi 8 septembre, à 12 h 45.
Conformément à la règle, l'investiture du nouveau Maître suivra cette annonce.

Fait à Orthez, le mercredi 6 septembre 2006.

Pour le Chambellan,

DocEvil


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Je vous tends une serviette amicale, en d&#233;pit de nos "affrontements".
> 
> Repensez votre exil.
> 
> Le ch&#226;teau ne peut pas rester entre les mains de ces malotrus?


 
Je vous remercie pour ce geste qui me va droit au coeur.
Mais je ne saurais renier mon engagement pour cette vieille canaille de Toc et Vil
Est-ce que trahir celui qui m'a, qui nous a trahi apaiserait mon coeur?



starmac a dit:


> Est-ce la chaleur ou le mensonge de votre ex leader qui a rougi ainsi votre face ?


Mais non malheureux, c'est que j'en suis &#224; ma troisi&#232;me bouteille d'aquavit. :rateau:
C'est qu'on se p&#232;le le jonc, ici, &#224; Saint Pierre et Michetons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est pourquoi, je me retire dès aujourd'hui de la vie politique.
> 
> Au Revoir.



on en a vu d'autres faire ça en espérant que tout le monde les appelle comme le sauveur, avant de se rendre compte qu'on se passait très bien d'eux...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> les femmes aussi peuvent nous rejoindre, pourquoi ne serait-elles pas elles non plus de féroces bourreaux et non des "_poupées de porcelaines_" ou des "_servantes_" destinées à l'amusement de quelques ventripotents !!  ....
> valkyries, amazones ou tout simplement *"joueuses " désireuses d'infliger des sévices, sont les bienvenues !!.....*   :love:



Je sévis indépendemment des courants politiques et sur mandat dument rétribué.
C'est un métier.



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, il fait trop chaud, c'est pfiooooOOoou... je vais faire un tour dans la piscine en haut du Donjon, y a déjà Odré. _
> Je sens que je vais jouer au dériveur lesté..._



Joue, joue, mon bon. J'ai une cargaison de citron et de rhum, on a de quoi tenir un moment 

ps : la campagne est donc commencé ? Merde je suis en retard alors ...


----------



## silvio (6 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je sévis indépendemment des courants politiques et sur mandat dument rétribué.
> C'est un métier.
> 
> 
> ...



Mais nan, Odré .. demain ....  Ma pauvre ...


"Il faudrait penser à vider Odré de temps en temps" - Sonnyboy​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mais nan, Odré .. demain ....  Ma pauvre ...



Tous les candidats n'ont donc qu'une journée moins une minute pour lancer leurs porgrammes !

Il y a des fessée qui se perdent alors


----------



## joanes (6 Septembre 2006)

En vertue de la régle je me déclare candidat
  

*Sus à Suz*
:love:


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Par procuration en date du mercredi 6 septembre 2006,
> Le Maître du Château,
> Vu la règle,
> Proclame : (etc)



Nous n'aurons qu'une réponse, franche, immédiate et définitive aux proclamations iniques : "_et ta soeur ?!_"


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Je suis heureux que Sa Luminescence puisse confirmer elle-même sa vigueur et son retour aux affaires



D'ailleurs on va lui changer les ampoules : vis ou baionnette ?!


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

[De notre envoyé spécial]

L'ancien ministre d'on ne sait exactement quoi, "Teo" vient d'être arrété à Varennes alors qu'il tentait de fuir déguisé en Marie Antoinette. Coiffé d'une perruque, le visage poudré et vétu d'une robe panier, le fourbe, en pleurs, jurait aux gendarmes qu'il "était prêt aux pires bassesses" (sic) pour peu qu'on le laissa filer.
La troupe de militaires, déserteurs depuis le forfait de ce gouvernement de pacotille, ne s'en laissa pas conter et transfera immédiatement le déguisé en un lieu tenu secret ou, semble t-il, ses propositions furent prises au mot sans aucune contrepartie.
Au bout de quelques minutes d'interrogatoire, l'ancien félon du gouvernement Doquéville chantait "la lanterne" avec ses geoliers et disait, mais un peu tard, qu'on ne l'y reprendrait plus.

Accusant le Doquéville (dont les jours sont comptés) des pires maux et des pires vices (que la charte nous oblige à ne pas relater ici), il est actuellement au pain sec et à l'eau dans une cellule dont il ne sortira que pour perdre la tête sur la place de grève.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> En vertue de la r&#233;gle je me d&#233;clare candidat
> 
> 
> *Sus &#224; Suz*
> :love:



Vous &#234;tes un candidat pr&#233;coce, si je puis me permettre , c'est trop t&#244;t !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs on va lui changer les ampoules : vis ou baionnette ?!



Diode :rateau:


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

AFC / 18:21. Dépèche.
Le général Amok lève les troupes et se prépare à l'assaut. Le chateau en état de siège (si l'on peut dire), les félons fuient comme des taupes écoutant du André Verchuren.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

Appel &#224; la population !

Si vous voyez passer une otarie chantant de l'arri&#232;re train "Mon l&#233;gionnaire", pri&#232;re de contacter imm&#233;diatement le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok*.

0,34 cts d'euro la mn.


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> AFC / 18:21. Dépèche.
> Le général Amok lève les troupes et se prépare à l'assaut. Le chateau en état de siège (si l'on peut dire), les félons fuient comme des taupes écoutant du André Verchuren.


troupes ou taupes ?!.........


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


>


Vu d'ici, le general Amok et ses troupes n'ont pas l'air au mieux de leur forme...


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Vu d'ici, le general Amok et ses troupes n'ont pas l'air au mieux de leur forme...


prépare toi au pire.........


----------



## Patamach (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Appel à la population !
> 
> Si vous voyez passer une otarie chantant de l'arrière train "Mon légionnaire", prière de contacter immédiatement le général Amok*.
> 
> 0,34 cts d'euro la mn.



Vous aimez ça, hein, les grosses brutes viriles avec des poils              aux pattes et dans les oreilles qui se bourrent la gueule à lalcool à              brûler en descendant les Champs Elysees?

Ca vous fait bander les              bûcherons velus façon Carlos qui se défoncent              la tronche à coups de pioche les jours fériés au lieu de regarder le téléfilm de TF1?

Oui?

Alors votez .... 

ben je sais pas encore qui se présente 

Y'a une liste?


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

Message du général Amok.

Il semblerait qu'une troupe d'otaries ait semée la terreur dans la population.

Nous rappelons que les différences entre une vraie otarie et le félon sont :

- elles ne chantent pas "_mon légionnaire_" avec une ampoule qui clignote en rythme
- les vraies otaries ne se déplacent pas sur la terre ferme avec un tuba, mais uniquement en milieu marin.
- Les otaries n'ont pas de pieds, ni de mains.

Si au vu de ces précisions vous croisez donc _ce qui semble être une otarie_, mais a également le valseur clignotant et musical, qui eructe de fatigue via un tuba (courir avec des palmes est très fatiguant) et possède des pieds et des mains, ceinturez la bête et call me immediatly.

Si tu es blonde à forte poitrine, même si tu n'as pas vu d'otarie, call me too.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> c'est vrai, il faut en garder au moins une ou deux pour la cuisine et le m&#233;nage pour que le chateau tienne sa r&#233;putation d'accueil et de convivialit&#233;...  :love:



Cette misogynie me d&#233;becte.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certains sont plut&#244;t d'avis de vous les &#233;changer contre le stock de pal en provenance de Valachie, la date de p&#233;remption n'est pas encore pass&#233;e.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de femmes, on ne les file pas, on les accompagne ou l'on met sa cape au sol pour qu'elle ne salissent pas leurs jolis pieds, comme avec les mignons d'ailleurs ! (...)



Et apr&#232;s, &#224; poil! 



silvio a dit:


> Ah ! la majorit&#233; se fissure ... la chute (sur un pal) n'est pas loin ...
> Ed, il est encore temps de changer de camp :
> Rejoins les zoppositions



Je ne suis pas un tra&#238;tre, moi, m&#212;ssieur. 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Arf, j'ai bien ri.
> 
> 
> Bon, il fait trop chaud, c'est pfiooooOOoou... je vais faire un tour dans la piscine en haut du Donjon, y a d&#233;j&#224; Odr&#233;. _
> ...


Avec plaisir! :love:


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ed, toujours joueur, a plac&#233; un pot de yaourt vide &#224; l'autre extr&#233;mit&#233; de ladite ficelle et s'en sert de micro pour le concours de karaok&#233; du ch&#226;teau tandis que Doc&#233;ville, qui vient de passer la t&#234;te par la fen&#234;tre de sa chambre, hurle &#224; qui veut l'entendre qu'il est habit&#233; par la macar&#233;ma tout en ondulant ostensiblement du bassin !



C'est que, on dirait pas comme &#231;a, mais Doc est pas le dernier pour la d&#233;conne.




Amok a dit:


> Apr&#232;s l'arrestation de Ed qui avait commenc&#233; un Best Of d'Edith Piaf dans un moment d'&#233;garement (l'ex-ma&#238;tre du chateau, le Doqu&#233;ville d'Orthez, &#233;tant sur la table d'op&#233;ration, le "non, je ne regrette rien" avait failli faire d&#233;vier le tire-pot de yaourt au moment de l'extraction), un silence r&#233;v&#233;lateur semble &#234;tre la r&#232;gle au sommet des tours.
> 
> Le clown freelancer, voix de son ma&#238;tre, essaie bien de donner le change, mais ne trompe personne. Ce n'est plus un chateau, mais un radeau de la m&#233;duse flottant sur l'amer des sarcasmes que m&#234;me les oreilles bouch&#233;es de ce gouvernement fantoche ne peuvent ignorer.



Queudale! J'&#233;tais en train de faire la sieste. 



DocEvil a dit:


> Je vais bien.
> Je vais avoir des ennuis si je continue &#224; glousser devant mon &#233;cran, mais je vais bien.
> 
> 
> ...


Un verre d'eau? :love: 







DocEvil a dit:


> Par procuration en date du mercredi 6 septembre 2006,
> Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau,
> Vu la r&#232;gle,
> Proclame :
> ...



C'est int&#233;ressant. Je ferais la distribution dans la soir&#233;e, ou demain matin. Sachez tout de m&#234;me que les choses se pr&#233;cisent. 



Amok a dit:


> AFC / 18:21. D&#233;p&#232;che.
> Le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok l&#232;ve les troupes et se pr&#233;pare &#224; l'assaut. Le chateau en &#233;tat de si&#232;ge (si l'on peut dire), les f&#233;lons fuient comme des taupes &#233;coutant du Andr&#233; Verchuren.



La derni&#232;re chose qu'Amok a r&#233;ussi &#224; lever, c'est une vieille bique de 84 ans. Mais &#231;a, personne n'ose le dire. 


_C'est vraiment sympa ces multicitations. Pas de limite?  
_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Et dire qu'on nous traitaient d'amateurs 

Edit : ah pardon, ed a donn&#233; la liste ...


----------



## joanes (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'ailleurs on va lui changer les ampoules : vis ou baionnette ?!



Baïonette, baïonette, baïonette, baïonette, baïonette, baïonette, baïonette     




*Hasta la Victoria Siempre​*


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Appel &#224; la population :

Il est temps de r&#233;agir : les troupes du G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok, se pr&#233;tendant d&#233;fenseurs du droit et des bonnes moeurs &#233;tendent &#224; cette heure leur emprise sur le Ch&#226;teau et ses alentours.

Il en va de votre libert&#233; et de vos droits fondamentaux de r&#233;sister et de ne pas prendre pour argent comptant les affirmations de ce g&#233;n&#233;ral aux tempes grises mais aux intentions tr&#232;s peu louables.

Comment, alors m&#234;me qu'un coup d'&#233;tat vient de secouer le Ch&#226;teau envisager des &#233;lections selon les r&#232;gles.

Il n'y a pas d'arm&#233;e sans dictature, il n'y a pas de g&#233;n&#233;ral sans ex&#233;cution sommaire, mensonges et barbarie couverts par le secret d'&#233;tat.

Le ch&#226;telin chass&#233; par le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok avait dans un dernier effort pour garder son titre d&#233;voil&#233; les votes.

Il y a fort &#224; croire, que jamais plus un telle transparence ne vous soit offerte.

Comment croire un g&#233;n&#233;ral actuellement ma&#238;tre des diff&#233;rents canaux de diffusioin d'information, les saturant de d&#233;p&#232;ches non v&#233;rifi&#233;es et non v&#233;rifiables et dont la tunique verte est la preuve qu'il d&#233;tient tous les pouvoirs pour transformer ou censurer toute initiative ?

Non, la r&#233;sistance doit r&#233;agir et remettre ce g&#233;n&#233;ral &#224; l'endroit dont il n'aurait du jamais sortir : &#224; l'acad&#233;mie du ch&#226;teau, parmi tous les dits 'immortels et g&#226;teux d&#233;fenseurs de la langue'.

Sous la serviette, bien arm&#233;.

Starmac


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La dernière chose qu'Amok a réussi à lever, c'est une vieille bique de 84 ans. Mais ça, personne n'ose le dire.



Une nouvelle affreuse me parvient : victime d'un tir, Ed a été enseveli sous les retombées de la fosse septique du chateau.
Le général Amok tient ici a exprimer sa peine pour cette perte d'un être un peu simplet, mais attachant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Sa Luminescence est prise en flagrant délit de pacte avec l'ennemi. Enfin l'ennemi... Opposition et rebelles fantôches au service de sa majesté.
> 
> Vous comprendrez, Votre Luminescence, que les récents évènements me contraignent à l'exil et c'est pourquoi, je me retire dès aujourd'hui de la vie politique.
> 
> Au Revoir.


Votre démission est, bien évidemment, refusée.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Il en va de votre liberté et de vos droits fondamentaux de résister et de ne pas prendre pour argent comptant les affirmations de ce général aux tempes grises mais aux intentions très peu louables.



Vos sources sont particulièrement éventées :

- Je n'ai pas les tempes grises
- Dès les félons mis bas, je cède le pouvoir. Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir régner sur une bande de dégénérés. Mon seul moteur est de savoir que mon fils, ma bataille, c'est à dire mackie vivra dans un monde où il pourra exprimer librement son goût pour les T-Shirts fantaisistes.


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [De notre envoy&#233; sp&#233;cial]
> 
> L'ancien ministre d'on ne sait exactement quoi, "Teo" vient d'&#234;tre arr&#233;t&#233; &#224; Varennes alors qu'il tentait de fuir d&#233;guis&#233; en Marie Antoinette. Coiff&#233; d'une perruque, le visage poudr&#233; et v&#233;tu d'une robe panier, le fourbe, en pleurs, jurait aux gendarmes qu'il "&#233;tait pr&#234;t aux pires bassesses" (sic) pour peu qu'on le laissa filer.
> La troupe de militaires, d&#233;serteurs depuis le forfait de ce gouvernement de pacotille, ne s'en laissa pas conter et transfera imm&#233;diatement le d&#233;guis&#233; en un lieu tenu secret ou, semble t-il, ses propositions furent prises au mot sans aucune contrepartie.
> ...



Excusez-moi, cher Amok, mais autant j'appr&#233;ci&#233;e la brioche, autant je ne pourrai dire qu'une chose: vous vous &#234;tes fait bern&#233;,  sans doute par mon abruti de fr&#232;re jumeau.

Je m'&#233;tais endormi hier soir sous les combles avec un certain nombre d'amis fort sympathiques (nous avons un peu abus&#233; de gnole il faut dire) et me coil&#224; que je me r&#233;veille, entend du bruit, descend dans mon bureau au Minist&#232;re, quelques regards &#233;tonn&#233;s et incr&#233;dules, mais ma Garde m'entourant, pas de gros probl&#232;mes. Je suis dans mon Bureau, j'attend les ordres. S'il y a R&#233;volution, &#231;a me change le planning du ouikende, si juste Coup d'&#233;tat r&#233;publicain, je suis par l&#224; si on a besoin de moi en extr&#234;me urgence, si ce n'est qu'un quarteron de nobliaux en mal d'Ancien R&#233;gime, je suis toujours par l&#224;: ma dague leur fera rendre gorge. Si il en va de ma vie, j'ai une parfaite connaissance des Chambres Sombres et vous ne m'attraperez pas. S'il en va du Ma&#238;tre, tant qu'il est &#233;lu, il est mon Ma&#238;tre. S'il en va du Ch&#226;teau, de Son ma&#238;tre et de Ses habitants avant toute chose, je reste &#224; disposition, comme un Ministre R&#233;publicain doit l'&#234;tre.

Teo,
Virtuellement toujours Ministre (et n'oubliez pas qu'on a toujours besoin de Morale, ne serait-ce que pour bien emballer )

_Pour ce qui est de mon imb&#233;cile de fr&#232;re, pendez-le, exilez-le ou banissez-le, de toute fa&#231;on, un factieux dou&#233; de couard me fait honte, tu n'as pas id&#233;es _


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

Peuple du chateau, ne vois-tu donc pas la supercherie?

Ne vois-tu pas que tu vas clouer un dictateur au pilori pour donner le pouvoir à un tyran.

Ce renégat de Général Amok se présente comme ton libérateur, alors qu'il agit simplement pour assouvir une vengeance personnelle.

Craignant pour ma vie et celles de mes proches, je ne peux rien révéler à l'heure actuelle.

Les preuves de ce que j'avance ont été confiées sous enveloppe scellée à Maitre Nadjar.

Si jamais je devais disparaître de manière brutale et inopinée avant les prochaines élections, le contenu de cette enveloppe serait révelé ici même.

Tremble, General Amok. Tes errements passés seront connus de tous.

Et va, Docévil ne te hait point...


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vos sources sont particuli&#232;rement &#233;vent&#233;es :
> 
> - Je n'ai pas les tempes grises
> - D&#232;s les f&#233;lons mis bas, je c&#232;de le pouvoir. Loin de moi l'id&#233;e de vouloir r&#233;gner sur une bande de d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s. Mon seul moteur est de savoir que mon fils, ma bataille, c'est &#224; dire mackie vivra dans un monde o&#249; il pourra exprimer librement son go&#251;t pour les T-Shirts fantaisistes.



Ainsi, il ne s'agit donc que d'une r&#233;volte int&#233;ress&#233;e&#8230;

Je n'&#233;tais pas loin du compte et vos aveux ne lavent pas vos fautes.

Mettre &#224; feu et &#224; sang le territoire, pour le laisser d&#232;s demain dans l'anarchie la plus compl&#232;te, le briser pour laisser votre avorton de fils d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; arborer les tee-shirts du plus mauvais go&#251;t !
Il faut vraiment que vous ayez un haut sens du devoir pour agir ainsi.

Et si vous n'avez pas les tempes grises, sachez le, j'en suis marri.
Ce signe de sagesse, vous le reconnaissez vous m&#234;me ne vous distingue pas.

Vous avez s&#251;rement, &#224; la r&#233;flexion, la chevelure du noir le plus profond.

Sous ma serviette, pr&#234;t &#224; tirer.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Peuple du chateau, ne vois-tu donc pas la supercherie?
> 
> Ne vois-tu pas que tu vas clouer un dictateur au pilori pour donner le pouvoir à un tyran.
> 
> ...



Que penser d'un ministre qui "quittait la vie politique" (sic) la page précédente et qui ne revient que pour menacer ? Je ne crains rien, ouvre la, ta lettre, comme on ouvre une huitre.

Chacun ici aura l'occasion de vérifier qu'a défaut de nous sortir un nouveau collier de la reine, tu n'es capable que d'égrener un chapelet de perles odorantes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Et va, Docévil ne te hait point...



Ne vous y trompez pas ! Cet homme n'est pas en ligne directe avec Dieu ! Cessez donc de manipuler l'information !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

_Doc, 

Amok, cet enfoiré de modo, me séquestre et m'interdit de poster dans le forum adéquat. Je prends des risques en ce moment même pour rentrer en contact avec toi et je ne pourrais donc publier les malus de l'exécuteur.

Peux-tu, s'il te plaît, dévoiler le contenu de ce MP sur le fil, et annoncer que je lui retire 5 points. Point de rancune, je garde une affection toute particulière pour ce facho de modo qui m'a fait connaître les endroits les plus sordides de ce forum.

Solidairement, 

Ed_the_Head, Exécuteur des basses uvres sous le glorieux mandat de DocEvil._


----------



## katelijn (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Craignant pour ma vie et celles de mes proches, je ne peux rien révéler à l'heure actuelle.



Encore un hoax


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2006)

[Pause Ap&#233;ro ON]Dans le genre de _ton fils ta bataille_, _si tu cherches un Dieu pour tout te pardonner_, m'est avis que j'en connais un qui te regardera de _Tr&#232;s Haut_ si tu le cherches un peu trop, cher G&#233;n&#233;ralgravissime  

[/Pause Ap&#233;ro OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Que penser d'un ministre qui "quittait la vie politique" (sic) la page précédente et qui ne revient que pour menacer ?


On en pensera qu'il est loyal, qu'il est doux et fidèle. Mais que pourra-t-on dire de vous ?


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Peux-tu, s'il te plaît, dévoiler le contenu de ce MP sur le fil, et annoncer que je lui retire 5 points. Point de rancune, je garde une affection toute particulière pour ce facho de modo qui m'a fait connaître les endroits les plus sordides de ce forum._




5 points de quoi ? La preuve même que je n'ai rien à gagner ou à perdre dans cette bataille est que je ne me suis jamais présenté et que je ne le ferais jamais ! Car avons nous vu tant de sueur, de sang, de terribles souffrances lors de la création de notre royaume pour le voir tomber dans les mains de jouisseurs dillapidants les impôts en orgies  lumineuses, zoophiles et musicales ?

Peuple de notre royaume : j'en fais ici le serment. Je ne me présenterai pas. Ma seule gloire sera de vous avoir libérés, vous, les sans-grades, les neud-neud, de cette bande de mal fagottés (parce que des maillots de bain en laine, hein, faut dire) qui ne pensent qu'a se remplir la panse et lacher au dessus de vos têtes des serpents qui sifflent, le soir au fond des bois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Sous ma serviette, pr&#234;t &#224; tirer.



Il serait judicieux de faire un bilan de l'armement en pr&#233;sence ! Enfin qu'avons nous l&#224; ? Un g&#233;n&#233;ral arm&#233; qui, drap&#233; de libert&#233;, revendique la lib&#233;ration du royaume pour que les concours de tee-shirt mouill&#233;s puissent survivre &#224; l'arriv&#233;e massive de la bourka moulante en n&#233;op&#232;ne 3 mm et des porteurs de serviette cachant moultes armements sous leur camouflage d'&#233;ponge. Cela me semble fort bien parti si ce n'est que, dans le cas des r&#233;sistants de la serviette &#233;ponge, on peut se poser la question suivante : l'humidit&#233; fera-t-elle encore fonctionner un tel armement ? Partisans de l'opposition unissez-vous ! L'Opposition sociale est l&#224; pour vous !


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne vous y trompez pas ! Cet homme n'est pas en ligne directe avec Dieu ! Cessez donc de manipuler l'information !




Non, pas de ligne directe, effectivement.

Nous sommes juste ses Archanges


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> 5 points de quoi ? La preuve même que je n'ai rien à gagner ou à perdre dans cette bataille est que je ne me suis jamais présenté et que je ne le ferais jamais ! Car avons nous vu tant de sueur, de sang, de terribles souffrances lors de la création de notre royaume pour le voir tomber dans les mains de jouisseurs dillapidants les impôts en orgies  lumineuses, zoophiles et musicales ?
> 
> Peuple de notre royaume : j'en fais ici le serment. Je ne me présenterai pas. Ma seule gloire sera de vous avoir libérés, vous, les sans-grades, les neud-neud, de cette bande de mal fagottés (parce que des maillots de bain en laine, hein, faut dire) qui ne pensent qu'a se remplir la panse et lacher au dessus de vos têtes des serpents qui sifflent, le soir au fond des bois.


Certes, les railleurs sont pour vous.
Mais votre campagne de déstabilisation est inefficace. Le Gouvernement est au travail. J'examinerai les propositions de Madame le Chef de l'Opposition et le scrutin aura lieu à la date indiquée. D'ici-là, je reste le Maître. Le reste est littérature, et littérature pitoyable.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Certes, les railleurs sont pour vous.
> Mais votre campagne de d&#233;stabilisation est inefficace. Le Gouvernement est au travail. J'examinerai les propositions de Madame le Chef de l'Opposition et le scrutin aura lieu &#224; la date indiqu&#233;e. D'ici-l&#224;, je reste le Ma&#238;tre. Le reste est litt&#233;rature, et litt&#233;rature pitoyable.



Pour citer une femme politique, je dirais qu'un moment j'ai cru que vous &#233;tiez de ce marbre dont on fait les statues. Vous n'&#234;tes que de la faience dont on fabrique les bidets, et je ne vous salue pas. La prochaine fois que nous nous croiserons, ce sera aussi le fer et vos lampes de No&#234;l ne m'&#233;blouieront pas au moment de plonger la lame dans votre torse pour liberer le peuple. Le dernier visage que vous verrez sera le mien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le dernier visage que vous verrez sera le mien.


Je saurai soutenir ce regard tandis que vous p&#233;n&#233;trerez mon flanc.
En attendant ce jour, ouste.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je saurai soutenir ce regard tandis que vous pénétrerez mon flanc.



même pas un "ouch" ?!


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2006)

Faites attention, G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok, quand on ose lever la main sur le Maitre -quel qu'il soit-, on se retrouve toujours avec moi dans le dos. Il vous en cuira et la Mort pourra vous sembler douce. Et lointaine. Tr&#232;s lointaine.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Faites attention, Général Amok, quand on ose lever la main sur le Maitre -quel qu'il soit-, on se retrouve toujours avec moi dans le dos. Il vous en cuira et la Mort pourra vous sembler douce. Et lointaine. Très lointaine.




Soit ! Si le prix à payer est de sentir votre arme me pénétrer les reins, j'accepte au nom de la liberté.

Mais bon, doucement, hein ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Faites attention, G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok, quand on ose lever la main sur le Maitre -quel qu'il soit-, on se retrouve toujours avec moi dans le dos. Il vous en cuira et la Mort pourra vous sembler douce. Et lointaine. Tr&#232;s lointaine.



Allons, allons, la r&#233;volution n'est pas une danse slave et de poup&#233;es il n'y a point ! N'emboitez pas le pas aussi promptement ! Quoique, si cela vous sied et bien dansez maintenant ! Il se trouvera bien en glaive pour venger le vengeur !


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Que penser d'un ministre qui "quittait la vie politique" (sic) la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente et qui ne revient que pour menacer ?


Je suis un homme libre d&#233;sormais.

Cette libert&#233;, je la dois &#224; la principaut&#233; de Saint Pierre et Michetons, qui sans fa&#231;on, m'a donn&#233; quatre bouts de bois quand dans ma vie il faisait froid. Qui sans fa&#231;on, m'a donn&#233; quatre bouts de pain quand dans ma vie il faisait faim.

Je me dois de faire usage de cette libert&#233; pour d&#233;noncer, de loin, bien au chaud et le ventre bien rempli, cette mascarade. J'assiste impuissant &#224; la perte d'un peuple auquel j'ai donn&#233; mes plus belles ann&#233;es et ma virginit&#233;.



Amok a dit:


> Je ne crains rien, ouvre la, ta lettre, comme on ouvre une huitre.
> Chacun ici aura l'occasion de v&#233;rifier qu'a d&#233;faut de nous sortir un nouveau collier de la reine, tu n'es capable que d'&#233;grener un chapelet de perles odorantes !


Que c'est bas, General Amok.

Je reconnais bien l&#224; votre absence de mani&#232;res. Parler de mes petits soucis intestinaux alors que le Chateau est &#224; feu et &#224; sang...

Votre heure viendra comme la n&#244;tre est venue. Le fruit de vos amours anti-naturelles causera votre perte.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne vous y trompez pas ! Cet homme n'est pas en ligne directe avec Dieu ! Cessez donc de manipuler l'information !


Vous revoil&#224;, Madame le chef de l'opposition... A la veille des &#233;lections...

Alors que le peuple du chateau, qui avait besoin de vous lorsque des brutes sanguinaires br&#251;laient les femmes et violaient les maisons, se trouve d&#233;j&#224; sous le joug du General Amok et de ses sbires et que les prochaines &#233;lections ne seront qu'une parodie avec un r&#233;sultat digne de r&#233;publique banani&#232;re.




katelijn a dit:


> Encore un hoax


Tiens, ils t'ont rel&#226;ch&#233;e... En plus d'&#234;tre dangereux, les soldats du G&#233;neral Amok seraient-ils sots?



DocEvil a dit:


> On en pensera qu'il est loyal, qu'il est doux et fid&#232;le. Mais que pourra-t-on dire de vous ?


Sachez que l'&#238;le de Saint Pierre et Michetons est pr&#234;te &#224; vous accueillir le temps n&#233;cessaire.
Mais cessez de me d&#233;crire comme on d&#233;crirait un labrador.


----------



## joanes (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Votre démission est, bien évidemment, refusée.



ça y'est ça commence, la débandade... ou la débandaison je sais plus....


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Vous revoil&#224;, Madame le chef de l'opposition... A la veille des &#233;lections...
> 
> Alors que le peuple du chateau, qui avait besoin de vous lorsque des brutes sanguinaires br&#251;laient les femmes et violaient les maisons, se trouve d&#233;j&#224; sous le joug du General Amok et de ses sbires et que les prochaines &#233;lections ne seront qu'une parodie avec un r&#233;sultat digne de r&#233;publique banani&#232;re.



C'est l&#224; tout le fruit de votre r&#233;flexion ? Vous &#234;tes m&#251;r pour accepter n'importe quel r&#233;gime ! De votre lointaine principaut&#233; que savez vous du peuple, vous &#234;tes un talqu&#233; ?! Le g&#233;n&#233;ral est vert de col&#232;re face &#224; la honteuse prise de position du pouvoir en place ! Quant &#224; l'Opposition sociale, elle a r&#233;clam&#233; sa prise de position au peuple tandis que le g&#233;n&#233;ral prenait "_cent coups fait rire_" les devants faisant du mouvement du peuple le sien !




joanes a dit:


> &#231;a y'est &#231;a commence, la d&#233;bandade... ou la d&#233;bandaison je sais plus....



Tr&#232;s juste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Mais cessez de me décrire comme on décrirait un labrador.


C'est juste. Mais poussez vous donc, j'ai encore failli vous marcher sur la queue.


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est l&#224; tout le fruit de votre r&#233;flexion ? Vous &#234;tes m&#251;r pour accepter n'importe quel r&#233;gime ! De votre lointaine principaut&#233; que savez vous du peuple, vous &#234;tes un talqu&#233; ! Le g&#233;n&#233;ral est vert de col&#232;re face &#224; la honteuse prise de position du pouvoir en place !
> Quant &#224; l'Opposition sociale, elle a r&#233;clam&#233; sa prise de position au peuple tandis que le g&#233;n&#233;ral prenait "_cent coups fait rire_" les devants faisant du mouvement du peuple le sien !


Vous nous le d&#238;tes vous m&#234;me, Madame le chef de l'opposition, le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok a fait siennes*les revendications du peuple, pour assouvir sa soif de pouvoir et sa faim de reconnaissance.

Ce g&#233;neral d'op&#233;rette a, en outre, usurp&#233; son titre.
Ce petit sous-lieutenant, Amoko, venu d'Espagne, de Cadix, plus pr&#233;cisement, profite de la confusion qui r&#232;gne au chateau actuellement et de Vous, Madame le chef de l'opposition.
Etes-vous donc aveugl&#233;e par le charisme, les bras puissants et le regard de braise de ce militaire dont la cupidit&#233; n'a d'&#233;gal que que sa vanit&#233;!

J'esp&#232;re vivre assez longtemps pour assister &#224; l'&#233;chouement de l'Amoko de Cadix...


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re vivre assez longtemps pour assister &#224; l'&#233;chouement de l'Amoko de Cadix...



Il y a certains spectacles que je ne saurait supporter m&#234;me celui l&#224;.

Un flot d'&#233;cume blanch&#226;tre et sal&#233;e l&#233;chant le flanc et les cuisses de ce navire g&#233;n&#233;ral&#8230;

Pouahh.

Une mar&#233;e noire me serait plus agr&#233;able en fait.

Qu'on le pende par les testicules avec les tee-shirts de son avorton de fils !


----------



## loustic (6 Septembre 2006)

Je rève ?
Vous avez vu ?
Dans les annonces GooGool, là au-dessus côté droit ?

Château à louer :affraid:


----------



## N°6 (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est juste. Mais poussez vous donc, j'ai encore failli vous marcher sur la queue.



 Sûr  que certains éditeurs s'en pourlèchent déjà les babines !


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224; le fin mot de l'affaire : en fait de lib&#233;ration du peuple, le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok a ouvert le ch&#226;teau aux plus vils marchands !

Ch&#226;teau &#224; louer, m&#233;moires du pouvoir&#8230;
Sur les ruines du pouvoir il veut b&#226;tir sa fortune !

Sous ma serviette, mon arme sur mon porte-monnaie

note &#224; l'attention de l'opposition : oui, certes armes supportent bien, appr&#233;cient m&#234;me les chaleurs moites


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2006)

Et les bourses sont elles pleines ?  

Une campagne, d'opposition de surcro&#238;t, s'av&#232;re fort co&#251;teuse. M&#234;me courte.


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et les bourses sont elles pleines ?
> 
> Une campagne, d'opposition de surcroît, s'avère fort coûteuse. Même courte.



C'est dans l'opposition que je déploie l'énergie la plus grande.

Et pour la porteuse de serviette du Parti de la Serviette ©, je saurai économiser la moindre liquidité pour mener à bien l'assaut final qui nous portera un jour, aux nues.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je vais faire court.

J'abandonne mon projet de révision de la règle. J'ai autre chose à foutre.
De plus, je ne suis pas candidat à ma propre succession.
En outre, le Chambellan n'étant toujours pas dispo, je ne sais vraiment pas comment vont se dérouler les élections (et je m'en branle).
Bref, c'est la merde et, assez curieusement, je m'en fous.

Have fun,

Castle Master.


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

Visiblement, l'ablation du pot de yahourt a laissé quelques séquelles...

Toute cette histoire me laissera un goût bulgare dans la bouche (pascal77 )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Toute cette histoire me laissera un goût bulgare dans la bouche (pascal77 )


Même pas...


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon visiblement, il n'y a plus de maitre au chateau, les élections sont demain...
Vous croyez qu'Alain Poher serait dispo pour assurer cette interim là aussi?*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Bon visiblement, il n'y a plus de maitre au chateau, les élections sont demain...
> Vous croyez qu'Alain Poher serait dispo pour assurer cette interim là aussi?*


Je suis toujours le Maître. Je règle les affaires courantes jusqu'à la fin de mon mandat, vendredi à 13 heures.


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis toujours le Maître. Je règle les affaires courantes jusqu'à la fin de mon mandat, vendredi à 13 heures.


Ah ben voilà, on remet en doute son pouvoir et il est reparti comme en 14...

1814, la guerre du Nepal, lorsqu'il boutait l'ennemi à dos de sherpas... ou de shar-pei, je ne sais plus


----------



## katelijn (6 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Bon visiblement, il n'y a plus de maitre au chateau, les élections sont demain...
> Vous croyez qu'Alain Poher serait dispo pour assurer cette interim là aussi?*



Tu va les chercher au cimétière maintenant?


----------



## Freelancer (6 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu va les chercher au cim&#233;ti&#232;re maintenant?


oui, ce sont les seuls qui ne peuvent rien me refuser 

note &#224; benjamin: Te serait-il possible d'installer dans VBul un plug-in style traduction simultan&#233;e pour les sourds et les mal-comprenants, parce que les smileys ne sont pas suffisants, apparemment..


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon puis que comme pendant _Tempete du d&#233;sert_ il ne se passe toujours rien, comme dirait le General Schwartzkopf, "Kuwait and see".

Et j'en profite pour faire un tour au hammam


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Et j'en profite pour faire un tour au hammam



Fais moi une p'tite place, j'amène la serviette. Et à boire. Pour te faire parler


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Fais moi une p'tite place, j'amène la serviette. Et à boire. Pour te faire parler



Y'a de la place, je suis seul, il fait chaud, le thé à la menthe est brûlant. Loin de la rumeur extérieure, je t'espère, allongé sur les nattes, _Heat Miser_ en fond sonore. Quelques pignons ?


Attendrai-je donc encore longtemps cette _Attaque Massive_, comme ça, tranquille, sans _Protection_ ?


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, je vais faire court.
> 
> J'abandonne mon projet de révision de la règle. J'ai autre chose à foutre.
> De plus, je ne suis pas candidat à ma propre succession.
> ...



Démission, fuite, abdication...
Une grande leçon d'auto-boutage hors du castel, c'est pas joli joli aprés tout ce raffut    

En espérant que cela ne dissimule pas de souci plus terre à terre :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Tu penses &#224; une dissentrie ?


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu penses à une dissentrie ?




Exactement


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Bon c'est qui les candidats ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2006)

Bref, l'heure est grave ! Recentrons nous sur l'affaire qui nous occupe !


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Etrange perversion de la comprenette : pourquoi donc ai-je lu *"Harry Potter"* ??
> _:mouais: :hein:



Ton côté poète nochalant chemizezafleur innocence de l'enfance peut-être :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon c'est qui les candidats ?





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bref, l'heure est grave ! Recentrons nous sur l'affaire qui nous occupe !


_*En avant !!*_


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, je vais faire court.
> 
> J'abandonne mon projet de r&#233;vision de la r&#232;gle. J'ai autre chose &#224; foutre.
> De plus, je ne suis pas candidat &#224; ma propre succession.
> ...




C'est marrant. Au d&#233;but, ta campagne avait un go&#251;t de Yoyo de R&#233;, matin&#233; d'un peu d'appel gaulliste. Puis y'a eu un interm&#232;de quasi Napol&#233;on III, et maintenant, voila que ce matin &#231;a part en eau de boudin comme un vulgaire mandat de Chirac. D&#233;cevant.

Enfin, avec tout &#231;a, j'ai trouv&#233; le candidat &#224; supporter.
Je me mets tout de suite au merchandising de campagne.

Le sac pour aller voter :





Le pendentif discret, pour montrer son choix tout en restant sobre et &#233;l&#233;gant :






Et surtout, la chemizafleur avec boutons en forme de tortue bleue, la grande classe robertienne...







*Joanes maitre du ch&#226;teau !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2006)

Le pendentif discret... :love:


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _*En avant !!*_



Comme toujours, ceux qui hurlent   _*En avant !!*_ sont assurés de rester coincés sur place !


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le pendentif discret... :love:



C'est la collection "petit budget". Nous nous soucions du poûvoir d'achat déprimé de nos électeurs.

Ceci dit, je prépare une collection de bijoux haut de gamme à des prix très raisonables. Un avant goût ?

La broche, sobre et de bon goût :






Et pour les vraies fans féminines (et cet homme en a beaucoup... :love: )

Le collier turquoise en forme de cur :







:love: :rateau: :love:


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

En ces temps de rentrée difficile pour tous les petits zenfants et aprés cet intermède chiraco-comique (merci Suzanne) revenons aux vrais valeurs du Château : rigolade, limonade et brazucade...

Il est fort dommage que notre bonne Suzanne prise d'une crise de dissenterie calgon soudaine ait lachée l'affaire. En effet, les propositions de révision de notre constitution me semblait de bon aloi. Un petit effort jusqu'à la fin de son mandat n'aurait pas été trop demandé. Je remarque tout de même que le mandat sera assumer jusqu'à son terme et je l'en remercie. Enfin ; la vie est faite de choix douloureux et gageons que notre Saint-Suzannais préféré nous reviendra en bonne forme   :love: :love: 

J'invite tous les participants à ce grand jeux concours sans obligation d'achat à me rejoindre dans une alternative démocratique et non clientéliste. Tous les partenaires sociaux sont invités avec serviettes ou sans serviette avec poil ou à poil


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> oui, ce sont les seuls qui ne peuvent rien me refuser
> 
> note à benjamin: Te serait-il possible d'installer dans VBul un plug-in style traduction simultanée pour les sourds et les mal-comprenants, parce que les smileys ne sont pas suffisants, apparemment..



Celui-ci et l'ensemble de tes messages précédant de ce fil constituent une illustration probante de tes inquiétudes sur la nature humaine


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2006)

Heu.... A qui on envoie nos votes ?


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

Ah bon, voil&#224; le retour de Rezba.

Apr&#232;s Amok et les efforts d&#233;ploy&#233;s pour b&#226;tir sur les cendres du pouvoir sa fortune personnelle, Rezba !

Au sommet de sa forme, le voil&#224; frais et dispo, n'yant eu &#224; lutter contre rien ni personne alors que le chateau &#233;tait &#224; feu et &#224; sang.

Voil&#224; Rezba, le grand, venir jouer de sa notori&#233;t&#233; pour placer un pion.
Pas un rejeton d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; comme l'aurait fait le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok, non, non, un outil suffisament "intelligent" pour porter laparole du ma&#238;tre sans qu'il n'y paraisse.

Rezba, grand manipulateur devant l'&#233;ternel !

Mais le peuple, ne s'y laissera pas prendre.

Starmac, sagement install&#233; sous sa serviette


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ah bon, voilà le retour de Rezba.
> 
> Après Amok et les efforts déployés pour bâtir sur les cendres du pouvoir sa fortune personnelle, Rezba !
> 
> ...




Monsieur, vos sous-entendu ne font pas honneur à votre statut de Star. Sachez que je suis le camarade de beaucoup mais ne suis le pion de personne. Étranger à toute démagogie (et le nombre de mes posts en fait foi) je ne chercherai à acheter personne comme je ne pourrais me vendre à personne (étant de toute façon hors de prix).
Monsieur, j'ai bien l'honneur.  :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

starmac est aussi candidat ??


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Ben facile !


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> starmac est aussi candidat ??



Mais, non.
Confortablement installé sous ma serviette, il me sera difficile d'être candidat pour la prochaine échéance.

J'ai avant de m'engager, le souci de construire avec l'aide de personnes de bonne constitution un vrai programme pour ce chateau.

Loin de moi, l'intention de jouir tel un pacha de la vue qui me serait offerte depuis le donjon, si c'est pour n'y contempler que désolation et pauvreté des perspectives.

Le chateau n'aura de bon maitre que si celui-ci apporte paix et plaisir.

J'espère ne pas me tromper en repoussant la proposition de Rezba de soutenir Joanes.

Mais il m'aurait été plus agréable de broder une serviette pour le soutenir, si Joanes avait porté lui même sa candidature à la connaissance de tous et l'avait accompagnée d'un programme derrière lequel j'aurai pu me ranger.

Starmac, confortable en serviette sous le soleil de septembre


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2006)

On finit par se demander si toutes vos histoires de serviettes sont hygiéniques !


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> On finit par se demander si toutes vos histoires de serviettes sont hygiéniques !



Ah non, je ne t'inviterai pas à y mettre la main pour vérifier.

Starmac, sous sa serviette *propre*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2006)

Dans la panade (le mot n'est pas trop fort) qui nous occupe, je propose à tous les candidats qui se déclarent et aux électeurs d'envoyer leur vote en 1 exemplaire aux 2 personnes suivantes  :

Grug "officiellement" nommé Chambellan
Rezba remercié "officiellement" avant la nomination de Grug

Nous nous méfions de Docéville ! Dans le doute, vu son état matinal et connaissant son art de tourner la situation à son avantage, mieux vaut assurer ses arrières. Rien ne dit que cela suffira, Docéville étant capable de bien des choses, comme par exemple de remercier son chambellan à la dernière minute pour que le vote lui soit favorable ou soit favorable à l'un de ses amis ! Vous êtes prévenus ! Restez vigilants !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Faut se m&#233;fier de rezba aussi... doc&#233;vil a tr&#232;s clairement expliqu&#233; ses objectifs pour ces deux jours, je le rappelle, point besoin de pr&#233;tendre le contraire


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2006)

Hommes, femmes et "choses" de tout horizon rejoignez nous !
viendez &#224; nous, toute bonne et mauvaise volont&#233; est la bienvenue.....  :love:







les mandats passent et les turpitudes continuent......
croisez le fer, br&#251;lez ces _poussahs_ et portez la d&#233;solation dans ce ch&#226;teau maltrait&#233; par ces impies !!......  






nous rebatirons un chateau o&#249; chacun aura sa place et pourra participer...
mettons ces satrapes au cachot, dans des culs de basse fosses sombres o&#249; d'inqui&#233;tants cris r&#233;sonneront sans que personne ne puisse savoir ce qu'il s'y passe !...... 
&#224; mort les _brigands !!....... _






au menu : soupe de tortue, mise au pal de rezba, amputation du fauteuil de l'Arico, arrachage de langue de loustic, &#233;nucl&#233;er la tumeur Doqu&#233;ville.....
leurs t&#234;tes seront expos&#233;es sur une pique comme l'exige la tradition..... 






nous pr&#244;nons un ch&#226;teau plus &#233;galitaire (_toutes les t&#234;tes des anciens susnomm&#233;s sur une pique_...   ) et veillerons &#224; proposer des annexes &#224; ce jeu pour pimenter un peu les _"tours de r&#244;les"......

_ne vous laissez pas endormir par le coquin de sinistre m&#233;moire : rezba....
qu'y a t'il derri&#232;re la serviette, personne ne sait sinon celui qui veut y cacher son artifice pour mieux vous... endormir !!


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faut se méfier de rezba aussi


 
Toi aussi tu penses à une candidature Tortue de Troie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous êtes prévenus ! Restez vigilants !



J'oubliais : Étant donné que Grug n'a jamais pris ses fonctions, ni donné ses points, je vous laisse réfléchir à l'idée que Docéville le considére comme démissionnaire.  Ce cas de figure n'est pas noté dans la Constitution, la porte est ouverte à ce genre de dérive et nous savons que l'honneur et le doigté sont parfois pas à l'ordre du jour


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Toi aussi tu penses &#224; une candidature Tortue de Troie ?



Tss, tss, tsss... je reste seul dans ma carapace, il n'y a de place que pour les tortues...


----------



## rezba (7 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Toi aussi tu penses à une candidature Tortue de Troie ?



Y'a des limites à tout. Je veux bien le soutenir, mais ça s'arrête là. On peut pas non plus être totalement solidaire avec un type qui, regardant la vidéo d'une jeune fille enfermée pendant 8 ans, s'exclame :

"Elle est bonne quand même, la natacha machin. Enfin, c'est pas pire à garder dans son garage"!


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2006)

*sur l'air du petit bal perdu  *


*"non je ne me souviens plus*
*de celui qui a pu*
*me faire renier mon maitre*
*non je ne me souviens plus*
*de celui qui a pu*
*lacher SUPERMOQUETTE*
*c'est maint'nant le bazar*
*dans les circonscriptions*
*pressentiment bizarre*
*de l'avoir dans le fi*.. "  
-
refrain au choix


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Electrices, &#233;lectrices, voyez cette page couverte de calomnies ! ne vous plaignez pas apr&#232;s !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Hommes, femmes et "choses" de tout horizon rejoignez nous !



Qui est le chevelu musclé avec la hache de jet ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Qui est le chevelu musclé avec la hache de jet ?


une allégorie.......


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Bon :

- joanes priklopils
- tibo
- tirhum


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ...au menu : soupe de tortue, mise au pal de rezba, amputation du fauteuil de l'Arico, arrachage de langue de loustic, &#233;nucl&#233;er la tumeur Doqu&#233;ville.....
> leurs t&#234;tes seront expos&#233;es sur une pique comme l'exige la tradition.....


Tu crois que &#231;a va se passer comme &#231;a ?

Certainement pas !

Sur une pique, non.
Une corde &#224; linge en plastique, oui !

:affraid:


Votez   USPT  TPLS


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Oh putain, no limit !*
> 
> :afraid:
> 
> Il dit tout haut devant toi ce que tout le monde pense sans le dire, parce que tu es son ami, et après toi tu le cites devant des milliards d'internautes francophones.



C'est comme tu dis, voilà toute la confiance que je peux lui faire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Bon et le parti de la serpillère il se présente ou il fait joli ?


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Bon et le parti de la serpillère il se présente ou il fait joli ?




*Qui peut savoir???*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> *Qui peut savoir???*



Il fait joli  Enfin ...

La faune du château m'a l'air plus détendue.


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> *Qui peut savoir???*


Thérèse, celle qui...


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3956623 a dit:
			
		

> Bon et le parti de la serviette&#169; se pr&#233;sente ou il fait joli ?



Chers compatriotes,
Il y a peu de temps, j&#8217;ai rejoint votre beau pays et je vous remercie pour votre accueil.

Mais ces derniers jours, le ch&#226;teau a travers&#233; des moments difficiles : la r&#233;bellion, la guerre civile l&#8217;ont enflamm&#233;, ont meurtri le village, la contr&#233;e enti&#232;re.

Ma d&#233;marche vous para&#238;tra h&#226;tive, d&#233;plac&#233;e diront certains.
Je comprends vos r&#233;ticences et j&#8217;en prends acte.

*Mais sachez que je n'ai nullement l'intention de jouer de cette situation difficile pour m&#8217;imposer en sauveur.*

Je n&#8217;ai pas la connaissance de vos us et coutumes, je suis &#233;tranger &#224; la plupart de vos d&#233;bats.
Je ne nourris aucune animosit&#233; envers l&#8217;un ou l&#8217;autre. Parfois de la d&#233;fiance, je l&#8217;avoue mais aucun d&#233;sir de revanche ne m&#8217;anime.

Ma seule intention est de pouvoir offrir mes services &#224; cette contr&#233;e, ma vision fraiche du bien public.

*Cette intervention n&#8217;est pas &#224; un appel au vote en ma faveur*, mais un appel au ralliement autour d&#8217;un programme noble port&#233; par une femme ou un homme droit, loyal et dont l&#8217;esprit de c&#339;ur n&#8217;aura pas &#233;t&#233; alt&#233;r&#233; par les derniers &#233;v&#233;nements.

J&#8217;offre mes services, ma serviette&#169; &#224; qui saura la porter, hautement et noblement, pour faire renaitre l&#8217;espoir au ch&#226;teau.

Que le ch&#226;teau croisse et prosp&#232;re !

Starmac, &#233;mu derri&#232;re sa serviette.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> *Cette intervention nest pas à un appel au vote en ma faveur*, mais un appel au ralliement autour dun programme noble porté par une femme ou un homme droit, loyal et dont lesprit de cur naura pas été altéré par les derniers événements.


Ah ben ça va être dur à trouver


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Serpillère ou Serviette, Tortue, Rhûm arrangé ou panthère.

De toute façon, on ne sait toujours pas à qui envoyer les votes ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

grug


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Ben si c'est comme l'anguille ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je viens de voter.
> J'ai hélas oublié de demander qu'un *mouchard* me prévienne de la lecture de mon message !



Encore quelque chose que je ne savais pas. :rateau:

J'espère qu'il a bien vidé sa boîte à MP, on ne rigole pas avec ces choses là


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2006)

Panthère, serviette, avion, poisson, tortue... on se croirait presque en Analphabétie 


Le doute demeure. Je ne sais toujours pas pour qui voter. Blanc peut-être, pour l'apéro ce soir, ce serait pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est effrayant l'étendue sans limite des choses que l'on ne sait pas.
> :afraid:
> C'est un combat épuisant et quotidien que celui de la capture sans relâche du non-su.
> Fort heureusement comme disait Bonne Maman (la mienne, hein pas celle de la gelée de coing) : _*"A chaque jour qui passe un mystère s'efface !"*
> ...



Pour ma part un bout de mystère s'efface en ce moment même pour 4,90  la consultation et les détails c'est 9,90  .... pour 24h. La deuxième commande effaçant la première. 

Des fois y'a pas de mystère.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'espère qu'il a bien vidé sa boîte à MP, on ne rigole pas avec ces choses là



P'tain énorme ce coup-là ! débuter l'élection avec 95 MP ! tu as vraiment de bonnes idées


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> P'tain énorme ce coup-là ! débuter l'élection avec 95 MP ! tu as vraiment de bonnes idées



Mais faut pas les suivre ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Hop 30 MP &#224; grug !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hop 30 MP à grug !



Tu veux que je te fasse la même chose ...


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Thérèse, celle qui...



C'est cela oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu veux que je te fasse la même chose ...



Après le bourrage de crâne, ce serait le bourrage des urnes ?


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Après le bourrage de crâne, ce serait le bourrage des urnes ?



On peut s'attendre à tout ici, même au bourrage des burnes


----------



## Freelancer (7 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apr&#232;s le bourrage de cr&#226;ne, ce serait le bourrage des urnes ?


On compte sur certains malfaisants pour faire voter les nombreux morts que compte notre Chateau apr&#232;s l'assaut de celui dont on ne doit pas prononcer le nom...

Lord Voldamok....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hop 30 MP &#224; grug !


1 seul, c'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Le bourrage de cr&#226;ne c'est de faire croire qu'on y croit 

Electrices, &#233;lectrices, regardez encore cette exemple de d&#233;mago !


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le bourrage de crâne c'est de faire croire qu'on y croit
> 
> Electrices, électrices, regardez encore cette exemple de démago !



Qui ça ? où ça ?

Hé SM, j'ai fait comme on a dit j'ai voté pour toi
:love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

Surtout ne vote pas pour moi


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Surtout ne vote pas pour moi


Mééééééééééé euh !
:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Apr&#232;s le bourrage de cr&#226;ne, ce serait le bourrage des urnes ?



Toute parole d&#238;te ici est interpr&#233;t&#233;e, que veux tu ... 
On me pr&#234;te des id&#233;es qui ne m'ont m&#234;me pas fr&#244;l&#233;es  ou alors de loin

Ah oui votez pour moi et il y aura des femmes &#224; poil peut &#234;tre si vous &#234;tes sages


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> (...) Ah oui votez pour moi et il y aura des femmes à poil peut être si vous êtes sages


Ah oui votez pour moi et tout le monde sera à poil.... 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah ?
> :mouais:


 Tttttt..... un p'tit dessin Rob' ?!........


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Toute parole dîte ici est interprétée, que veux tu ...
> On me prête des idées qui ne m'ont même pas frôlées  ou alors de loin
> 
> Ah oui votez pour moi et il y aura des femmes à poil peut être si vous êtes sages



Pareil Miguel ... Roberto, je veux dire ...


----------



## Craquounette (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah oui votez pour moi et il y aura des femmes à poil peut être si vous êtes sages



Euh oui bon... les femmes à poil.... moi... bof....

Et si on vote pour Starmac ? La serviette tombe ?

Parce que tant qu'à faire... autant joindre l'utile à l'agréable... Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Euh oui bon... les femmes à poil.... moi... bof....
> 
> Et si on vote pour Starmac ? La serviette tombe ?
> 
> Parce que tant qu'à faire... autant joindre l'utile à l'agréable... Non ?



Et des hommes à poils aussi


----------



## Craquounette (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et des hommes à poils aussi



Hehe... Voilà un programme intéressant 

Y a un catalogue dans lequel on peut choisir le modèle ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Genre ceux là ?


----------



## Craquounette (7 Septembre 2006)

Odré ---> MP pour la commande


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Odré ---> MP pour la commande


va falloir changer d'avatar les filles ...


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et si on vote pour Starmac ? La serviette tombe ?
> 
> Parce que tant qu'à faire... autant joindre l'utile à l'agréable... Non ?



Désolé, mais j'ai déjà opté pour une porteuse de serviettes



odré a dit:


> Et des hommes à poils aussi



Décidément, c'est une idée fixe 


Ceci dit, devant la pauvreté des candidatures, je réfléchis dur pour concocter un programme.
Et tenez le vous pour dit, les hommes à poils, autruches et autres batraciens y trouveront leur compte.

Alors patience

La serviette tombera et laisser deviner, l'heure venue, des trésors jamais imaginés


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

Le G&#233;n&#233;ralissime Amok a vot&#233;.
Son bulletin est facilement rep&#233;rable : il est couvert de traces de sang de thraces et de f&#233;lons Doqu&#233;vilesques qui actuellement, un par un, rendent gorge.

Seul un petit carr&#233; est arriv&#233; &#224; passer entre les mailles, mais ce carr&#233; peu &#224; peu diminue et bient&#244;t votre G&#233;n&#233;ral ch&#233;ri sera en mesure de vous annoncer la lib&#233;ration compl&#232;te du royaume.

Les bouffis qui se vantaient de repr&#233;senter l'ordre et la justice, le regard vicieux dissimul&#233; derri&#232;re une serviette malhodorante en sont pour leurs frais : Amok avait dit qu'il ne luttait pas pour le pouvoir, et il le prouve ! A peine conquis les lieux glorieux de notre histoire, il c&#232;de le pas au prochain ma&#238;tre du chateau.

Ce ma&#238;tre, il le faut pur, avec une vision d'aigle lorsqu'il regarde l'avenir. Il le faut sportif, scientifique, g&#233;n&#233;reux, juste.

Un seul nom peut ralier l'ensemble de ces comp&#233;tences et de ces dons : Supermoquette.

L'arm&#233;e et son g&#233;n&#233;ral se rangent donc derri&#232;re le seul capable d'assumer les plus hautes fonctions de notre royaume et engagent les habitants &#224; les suivre. Pour que vive notre grand et beau pays, pour qu'il se lance dans le XXI eme si&#232;cle comme le lapin blanc court sur la lande: avec agilit&#233;, souplet&#233; et rapidit&#233;.

G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok.


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Genre ceux là ?



Et pourquoi pas le catalogue des 3Suisses... 


En ce début de campagne, qui je crois sera brève eu égard aux décisions prise par notre bonne Suz, je remercie les nobles habitants de notre beau Castel pour leur message de soutien (même si provisoire... ) :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Oulalalalalalala  

&#231;a promet


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2006)

Il est modeste le général,
j'aime bien moué....
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas le catalogue des 3Suisses...



Je redoute :rateau:

Bon c'est parce que tu le demandes expressement.


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

Foin de théocratie hasardeuse, j'entends, si je suis élu et étant peu enclin aux régimes présidentialistes et à leurs dérives, mettre en place un parlement ainsi que des possibililtés de référendum, la démagogie démocratie est à ce prix, et je compte bien me la payer et au prix fort. Le choix de modifier les régles ne peut être confisqué par un petit groupe d'aparatchik (tchak, tchak...la girafe) mais doit être redonné au noble peuple du Château. Je ne vous promettrai pas force cassoulet ou serviette mouillée mais à tous : poisson, vollatiles, animaux sans poil ou à poil (surtout à poil) je ne peux que vous promettre le retour à une vrai démocratie participative afin que toutes et tous nous puissions dire des conneries nous mobiliser pour la juste cause que représente notre bien beau Castel.

Ze Castel Nide You​

T'ain c'est pas facile la langue de boeuf


----------



## joanes (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je redoute :rateau:
> 
> Bon c'est parce que tu le demandes expressement.



Merci Odré, je vois bien là une femme de goût :love: :love:


----------



## silvio (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le G&#233;n&#233;ralissime Amok a vot&#233;.
> Son bulletin est facilement .... gnagnagna ...
> 
> Ce ma&#238;tre, il le faut pur, avec une vision d'aigle lorsqu'il regarde l'avenir. Il le faut sportif, scientifique, g&#233;n&#233;reux, juste.
> ...



Ah tu vois SM qu'il fallauit que je vote pour toi !!


Bon je reste &#224; 999, ou je franchis le grand pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2006)

Bien, bien ! Chères électrices, chers électeurs, ne vous laissez pas aveugler par le réchauffé ! Nous savons tous que SM fût le bras armé de Docéville, il est donc de parti pris ! Ne vous laissez pas aveugler non plus par le charisme du Rezba rasé à fort QI, ni tenter par l'objet caché sous la serviette ! L'Opposition sociale est là pour vous ! Opposants de tous bords ralliez-vous à mon panache noir !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le G&#233;n&#233;ralissime Amok a vot&#233;.
> Son bulletin est facilement rep&#233;rable : il est couvert de traces de sang de thraces et de f&#233;lons Doqu&#233;vilesques qui actuellement, un par un, rendent gorge.
> 
> Seul un petit carr&#233; est arriv&#233; &#224; passer entre les mailles, mais ce carr&#233; peu &#224; peu diminue et bient&#244;t votre G&#233;n&#233;ral ch&#233;ri sera en mesure de vous annoncer la lib&#233;ration compl&#232;te du royaume.
> ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Un Etat militaire, c'est bien ce dont nous avons besoin. Je l'ai bien compris, depuis la ge&#244;le dans laquelle tu m'as enferm&#233; pendant des heures enti&#232;res.

Je vote pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok c'est présenté ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Amok c'est présenté ?


Non, mais tout le monde a bien compris que les r&#232;gles du jeu et moi, &#231;a fait 4.


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2006)

VOTEZ   HYPERMOQUETTE​


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Amok c'est présenté ?



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Ben quoi je me renseigne monsieur le général.


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ben quoi je me renseigne monsieur le général.



Jeune damoiselle, l'heure n'est pas aux questions sans queue ni tête. Nous traversons une période trouble, des évenements graves et vous ne suivez absolument pas les informations, ayant probablement l'esprit aux fanfreluches.

Je vous serais gré à l'avenir, de ne pas déranger mon aide de camp en sornettes.

C'est la guerre, ne l'oubliez pas. Et n'oubliez pas non plus de m'envoyer vos mensurations, à toutes fins utiles.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas non plus de m'envoyer vos mensurations, à toutes fins utiles.



2,70 m / 150 kilos


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3957268 a dit:
			
		

> 2,70 m / 150 kilos



Parfait. Vous vous occuperez donc de la catapulte.

Et n'oubliez pas, entre deux tirs, de voter Supermoquette.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

Afin de faire valoir mes opinions, et même si ma candidature n'est pas encore déposée, je vous invite à une réunion électorale ce soir.


----------



## N°6 (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas, entre deux tirs, de voter Supermoquette.




Et inversement !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Je ne vote qu'une seule fois, ma foi 

- supermoquette, serpill&#232;re, amok
- serviette, silvio, mado
- Thirum
- Tibo
- Joanes

- moi 

(c'est moi o&#249; vous aussi &#231;a d&#233;conne Vbull)


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Afin de faire valoir mes opinions, et même si ma candidature n'est pas encore déposée, je vous invite à une réunion électorale ce soir.


 

L'adresse du Hammam ?


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Et inversement !



Je vois que Monsieur N°6 a de l'esprit. Il est rassurant de voir que ce royaume n'est pas peuplé que de mous du bulbe et de femmes de 2,70 m pour 150 Kgs. Je ne doute pas que Monsieur Supermoquette, dès son election, vous nomme responsable des plus hautes instances littéraires.

Mais cela, bien entendu, est de sa discrétion. Toutefois, sans rien promettre, je sais que cet humour dont vous semblez si friand est également le sien, ce qui est en votre faveur. Monsieur Supermoquette aime rire, tout comme il aime chanter et danser la carmagnole.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> L'adresse du Hammam ?



Elle viendra bien &#224; temps&#8230;

Je ne voudrais pas que les lieux soient saccag&#233;s par des militants des autres bords :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau,
Vu la r&#232;gle,
D&#233;cr&#232;te :

*Article premier. &#8212;* Madame TibomonG4 est d&#233;sign&#233;e en tant que candidat de la Majorit&#233;.

Fait &#224; Orthez, le jeudi 7 septembre 2006.

DocEvil

P.S. : F&#233;licitations &#224; supermoquette, nouveau Chef de l'Opposition.


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2006)

Donc voil&#224;.
les points actuels :

Grug : 13 +2 (Chambellan) = 15
PonkHead : 8
rezba : 7 -1 (supprim&#233; par l'Ex&#233;cuteur) = 6
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 6 +2 (points du Ma&#238;tre) = 8
DocEvil : 0 +5 (Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau) = 5
Tibomong4 : 6 +2 (Chef de l'Opposition) -4 (supprim&#233;s par l'Ex&#233;cuteur) = 4
la(n)guille : 2 +1 (point du Ma&#238;tre) = 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Nobody : -1
Lemmy : -2
Ed_the_Head : -7 +2 (points du Ma&#238;tre) = -5
silvio : -8

Le vote se d&#233;roule actuellement et s'achevera demain vendredi &#224; 8h00 AM
*par la volont&#233; du chambellan* ! _car si un de ces incapables avare de m&#233;daille qui souhaitent se font elire maitre du chateau pouvaient prendre la peine de lire les r&#232;gles, ils sauraient que c'est le chambellan qui fixe les dates des elections !_
Resultats &#224; midi, et ce afin de respecter la grasse matin&#233;e du Chambellan.

on vote aupr&#232;s du chambellan Grug.

il n'y a pas eu de reforme constitutionnelle, le maitre de ce chateau ayant visiblement autre chose &#224; branler.


sinon en vrai je suis un peu en retard, mais c'est pasque j'etais pas l&#224;, et pis que je suis malade, et c'est vrai d'abord, en plus ma grand m&#232;re elle est morte mais &#231;a &#231;a fait longtemps. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

Bon puisqu'il faut que je me décide avant de me déconnecter et avant 8 heures : je me rallie à supermoquette .... sous la contrainte d'Amok.
Le général m'a mis à la catapulte alors que j'aurais préférée être aux cuisines.

Bande de salauds vous me le paierez


----------



## loustic (7 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3957472 a dit:
			
		

> Bon puisqu'il faut que je me d&#233;cide avant de me d&#233;connecter et avant 8 heures : je me rallie &#224; supermoquette .... sous la contrainte d'Amok.
> Le g&#233;n&#233;ral m'a mis &#224; la catapulte alors que j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e &#234;tre aux cuisines.
> 
> Bande de salauds vous me le paierez


??? L'autruche aux casseroles ou bien dans la casserole ???

:afraid:  :afraid:

Votez SM


----------



## N°6 (7 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Monsieur Supermoquette aime rire, tout comme il aime chanter et danser la carmagnole.



En effet cher Général, et il m'a également fait part de votre passion commune pour les sons émis par certains canons. :love:


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

Serviette et tongues exigées.


Accès sur demande.


----------



## N°6 (7 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Serviette et tongues exigées.
> 
> 
> Accès sur demande.



Ah, on est bien tintin...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> ??? L'autruche aux casseroles ou bien dans la casserole ???
> 
> :afraid:  :afraid:
> 
> Votez SM


Ah hum, je suis pas trop candidat &#224; moins que vous pr&#233;f&#233;riez un maitre absent la moiti&#233; de la semaine 

Edith : Loustic m'a convaincu : le cahors c'est bien mais vu l'heure dessert ! sauterne ! sauf pour les invisibles


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2006)

indiscretions :
5 candidats ont des voix&#8230;
un candidat semble se detacher, 2 candidats le suivent pas loin, 2 autres candidats ont encore leurs chances.

et &#233;videment, le chambellan n'a pas encore fait sa cuisine  

il vous reste jusqu'&#224; demain 8h00 pour voter.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Euh oui bon... les femmes à poil.... moi... bof....
> 
> Et si on vote pour Starmac ? La serviette tombe ?
> 
> Parce que tant qu'à faire... autant joindre l'utile à l'agréable... Non ?





odré a dit:


> Et des hommes à poils aussi





Craquounette a dit:


> Hehe... Voilà un programme intéressant
> 
> Y a un catalogue dans lequel on peut choisir le modèle ?


y'en a aussi !!.......


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2006)

Bon, c'est le bordel cette election.
la constitution en cours n'est pas en premi&#232;re page de ce fil


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, c'est le bordel cette election.
> la constitution en cours n'est pas en première page de ce fil


dans la signature de SM ?!......


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2006)

merci je suis le seul s&#233;rieux ici ?


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> dans la signature de SM ?!......


ya, mais sa place serait en premiere page du fil.
&#231;a fait quand m&#234;me 2 tours qu'elle a cours


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> merci je suis le seul s&#233;rieux ici ?


tu as raison... je profite de ta remarque pour faire une annonce..... 

pour les prochaines campagnes (_et quand j'aurais un peu de temps libre..._), j'annonce le lancement d'un journal satirique, gr&#226;ce auquel vous pourrez &#234;tre inform&#233;s des bruits de couloir, des _dessous_..... des affaires que l'on tente de vous cacher, des d&#233;veloppements des scandales en cours.... 

tout cel&#224; ne sera absolument pas s&#233;rieux, les sources ne seront jamais v&#233;rifi&#233;es, d'ailleurs j'accepterais les articles de journalistes confirm&#233;s, ceux de sources anonymes ainsi que ceux qui &#233;criraient sous un faux pseudo pour faire de la d&#233;lation prot&#233;ger leur vie.......   

je recrute donc des journalistes, des pigistes, des d&#233;lateurs, des malhonn&#234;tes, des "_pornographes_" du verbe, etc...... :love:
et des dessinateurs !! (_que vous soyez "dou&#233;" pour le dessin ou pas, on s'en fout !!...._) :love:

l'agence de recrutement est situ&#233;e sous dans mon bureau, suffit de vous faire conna&#238;tre..... 

ce journal ne sera pas un instrument de propagande, les pouvoirs en place ne mus&#232;leront pas la presse !!  




P.S : y'aura quand m&#234;me un cahier central d&#233;tachable (_pourrez coller les feuilles si &#231;a vous... d&#233;mange_), style tablo&#239;d ; faut bien assurer la vente tout de m&#234;me !!


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

certain(e)s se manifestant d&#233;j&#224;....   :love:
vous pouvez envoyer vos piges, il conviendra, apr&#232;s, de savoir quelle "_forme_" on donne &#224; ce journal et &#224; quelle fr&#233;quence il sortira (_si je suis le seul &#224; "bosser" dessus; ce sera un trimestriel !!... _ )..... 

de l'affabulation et de l'imagination l'information d&#233;pendra la survie de ce journal....


----------



## joanes (8 Septembre 2006)

Chéres toutes, cher tous,
Le devoir m'appelant dans mes terres natales je ne pourrai aujourd'hui assister à la fin de cette élection. Je remercie par avance celles et ceux qui auront porté leur suffrage sur mon nom, cette confiance m'honore (là j'aurais l'air malin si je fais 0). N'étant pas homme à désier le pouvoir pour lui même, mais bien pour faire avancer notre noble société, je déclare ici même me rallier à la majorité, si toutefois je ne suis pas élu (le ralliement doit pouvoir, puisque les régles ne le précisent pas, être conditionnel).
Sur ce, assuré que tout se passera dans les régles, je vous laisse pour la journée.
Bien cordialement


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2006)

Picouto ? Il est candidat ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

bon, je vous préviens, le DTC enrage  

c'est quoi ce bord**? hein?! Un général d'opérette, une moquette à nettoyer, Dieu qui s'en fout, une tortue devisant gaiement avec une autruche à vider...:hein: sans oublier une serviette tenant on ne sait comment sur le devant d'une étoile (une paterre peut-être )

Le DTC va sévir et  paralyser toutes les institutions. Ce dans l'attente d'une constitution apportant à l'ensemble des ér/l/ecteurs la certitude de jours meilleurs.

tous avec DTC pour un défilé de mode. 

Slogan: le tord tue, rasons la moquette et servons nous de la serviette:love:


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> *Sans serviette..*



Comment veux-tu que le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) soit cr&#233;dible, si tu t'&#233;vertues &#224; te promener en petite tenue ?


A y bien r&#233;fl&#233;chir, tu as peut &#234;tre de meilleurs arguments


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Comment veux-tu que le PS (Parti de la Serviette©) soit crédible, si tu t'évertues à te promener en petite tenue ?
> 
> 
> A y bien réfléchir, tu as peut être de meilleurs arguments



ha, c'est sur, si le parti de la serviette est à nos cotés pour le défilé; ça va le faire, surtout si la gente féminine y participe...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Le suffrage est pas fini depuis minuit ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Non, 8h00.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Votez couillon
Votez Ed_the_head, ce couillon !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Votez couillon
> Votez Ed_the_head, ce couillon !


Tu m'as l'air en forme.

Sexe?


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha, c'est sur, si le parti de la serviette est à nos cotés pour le défilé; ça va le faire, surtout si la gente féminine y participe...:love:



Ah ça, je ne peux guère être affirmatif.
Les "amis" et "amies" du PS (Parti de la Serviette©) gardent leur liberté d'agir en quelqu'occasion que ce soit.

Moi, même, je suis retenu aujourd'hui : quelques CAP à préparer pour l'examen de broderie sur Serviette© ...

Croyez bien que j'en suis très désolé.

Par contre, le hammamreste ouvert mais sans animation.


----------



## silvio (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, 8h00.



ah je crois que j'ai fait une boulette ...
j'ai voté hier AM pour un candidat naze (genre rezba, SM ou Ed, je sais pu ), mais ça ne devait être que le premier MP d'une longue série afin de saturer le compte de Grug ...
et pis je suis allé me coucher ... 
pis je viens de me lever 
pis c'est trop tard pour voter 

ah darn, darn, darn ....



starmac a dit:


> Ah ça, je ne peux guère être affirmatif.
> Les "amis" et "amies" du PS (Parti de la Serviette©) gardent leur liberté d'agir en quelqu'occasion que ce soit.
> 
> Moi, même, je suis retenu aujourd'hui : quelques CAP à préparer pour l'examen de broderie sur Serviette© ...
> ...


On devait voter pour qui ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ah je crois que j'ai fait une boulette ...
> (...)




Comme d'hab...


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ah je crois que j'ai fait une boulette ...
> [...]
> 
> On devait voter pour qui ?



Une boulette avec ta serviette ? 


Sinon, tu votes pour qui te semble bon de voter cherconseiller 
le PS n'est pas encore prêt.


----------



## silvio (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comme d'hab...


ah nan, nan : une fois j'ai voté N°6 !!!!



starmac a dit:


> Une boulette avec ta serviette ?
> 
> 
> Sinon, tu votes pour qui te semble bon de voter cherconseiller
> le PS n'est pas encore prêt.



Même Tirhum ? .. parce que je crois que j'ai voté Tirhum ... :mouais:
D'un autre côté, il dessine bien ... 
Pis un jour, il m'a laissé jouer avec un trébuchet ....


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Une boulette avec ta serviette ?



Encore un truc illégal


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Encore un truc illégal



je recrute une brodeuse / repasseuse pour les serviettes du Parti. Ca te dit ?


----------



## silvio (8 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Une boulette avec ta serviette ?


Un noeud ?


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Un noeud ?



tss, tsss.

tu ferais bien de passer au hammam, un de ces jours.
Je t'y apprendrai un jeu sympa à grands coups de serviette humide :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> je recrute une brodeuse / repasseuse pour les serviettes du Parti. Ca te dit ?



Tout de suite, me voilà confinée au rôle de repasseuse... Non je refuse... Je préférais mon rôle avec SuperMoquette... Lui au moins... il sait parler aux femmes :rateau:  



starmac a dit:


> tss, tsss.



Va falloir que je dépose cette marque de fabrique... Elle est de plus en plus utilisée :mouais:


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2006)

Ouais, enfin sm il parle comme un italien. Avec les mains surtout.


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tout de suite, me voilà confinée au rôle de repasseuse... Non je refuse... Je préférais mon rôle avec SuperMoquette... Lui au moins... il sait parler aux femmes :rateau:


Cela n'a rien de dégradant : je suis à la recherche de spécialistes, j'imaginais que tu pourrais faire partie de l'équipe de conseillers rapprochés.

Tant pis.



Craquounette a dit:


> starmac a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allons allons...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ouais, enfin sm il parle comme un italien. Avec les mains surtout.



faut-il encore qu'elles soient bien utilisées... Tous les italiens ne le savent pas...


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ouais, enfin sm il parle comme un italien. Avec les mains surtout.



ça ne se sent pas trop quand il fait un massage...

m*e*ssage pardon, ma langue a fourché.


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2006)

-
il me vient une angoisse,et j'est m&#234;me un peu froid
aurions nous donc la poisse,d'elire un nouveau roi
vision d'apocalypse,on l'appelle THYRUM
nous aurons le calice,et pas le verre de rhum
a vouloir chipoter,railler sur DOCEVIL
vous l'avez courrouc&#233;,il s'en va de la ville
nous sommes sur le tas,exangue et sans bras
mais qui donc pourra ? , qui le remplacera


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

C'est bon, tout le monde &#224; bien vot&#233; avant l'heure dite.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Ah, exsangue et sans bras, pas de chocolat


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ouais, enfin sm il parle comme un italien. Avec les mains surtout.





Craquounette a dit:


> faut-il encore qu'elles soient bien utilis&#233;es... Tous les italiens ne le savent pas...


pas italien.....
mais je sais ..."_parler_" avec mes mains.....  








 :love:


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah, exsangue et sans bras, pas de chocolat


 
ben ? Tu sais pas manger avec les pieds ?


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

bon, me voil&#224; bien embet&#233;&#8230;

j'elis qui


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Tiens grug est bourr&#233;


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> bon, me voilà bien embeté
> 
> j'elis qui



celui qui t'offre le plus


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens grug est bourr&#233;


meuh non, m&#234;me a jeun, j'aurais cherch&#233; la solution la plus tordue


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> celui qui t'offre le plus


ben ,vu que les participants &#224; ce tour sont quand m&#234;me tres decevant au niveau magouilles, retournements et detournements&#8230;

j'vas me demmerder tout seul.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> bon, me voilà bien embeté
> 
> j'elis qui



Moi, pusique je m'en fous et que je n'ai qu'un programme: néant.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

Tout d'abord je tiens à féliciter le MC sortant Docquévilles, pour la mollesse de sa gestion du château. Cet intermède, dans les livres d'histoire où il n'aura pas été oublié, sera resumé ainsi : "après les diverses vacances, le chateau connu un grand trou noir".

Venons à ce qui vous préoccupe plus que le jeu et ses subtilités lui même, le resultat des elections.

mais pour bien comprendre ce resultat incontestable bien que sans doute inattendu, revenons sur les evenments qui ont eu lieu au cours de ce scrutin :

- TibomonG4 fut nommée candidate de la majorité par Docquévilles, SM devint alors candidat de l'opposition.

- odré ralie ses voies obtenues sur SM

- Joanes, tente le ralliement facultatif en cas de non victoire, ralliement à : la majorité


et c'est ainsi que *TibomonG4*, sans avoir encore compris comment fonctionnait ce jeu, devint *maitresse du chateau*, 
et que *SM* devint *chef de l'opposition.*


Les votes se decomposèrent ainsi :

*Joanes* : 7 (1 roberto)+( 0 joanes)+(1 tibo-detourné par executeur)+(3 Docquévilles MC)+(2 ed the head - EBO)+(0 rezba)  [0 = votes annulés par chambellan]
*TibomonG4* : 7 (0 tibo-detourné)(1 macmarco)(1 teo)(1 odré)(1 philire)(1 zrxolivier)(2 Grug C)
*SM * : 3 (1 amok)(1 loustic)(1 SM)
*Tirhum* : 2 (1 silvio)(1 tirhum)
*Mado* : 1 (1 NED)
*N°6* : 1 (1 N°6)
*Starmac* : 1 (1 freelancer)


Joanes n'etant pas seul en tête, vu qu'a egalité avec TibomonG4, se rallie donc à : la majorité (donc TibomonG4), ce qui donne donc :

TibomonG4 : 14
SM : 3
Tirhum : 2
Mado, n°6, Starmac : 1 chacun.

---
MC : TibomonG4
Leader de l'opposition : Supermoquette
Pas de terroriste au tour suivant.
----


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Magnifique, bon je peux plus me cacher.
J'étais depuis le début avec TibomonG4 :love:


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Starmac : 1



Ouff, je vais pouvoir retourner bosser  enfin commencer... deux semaines après la fin des vacances, il était temps.


Félicitation à la gagnante.


----------



## Nobody (8 Septembre 2006)

Ah mince. J'ai complètement loupé l'heure de fin de vote. Pas suivi ces derniers jours...

Et pour la première fois que je ne vote pas, c'est Tibo qui l'emporte. :rose:

Vaudrait mieux pour elle que je m'abstienne chaque fois.


----------



## N°6 (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Pas de terroriste au tour suivant.
> ----



 Caramba ! Encore raté !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Yeay Leather de l'Opposition.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

Bon, en attendant de voir la dictature crypto communiste se mettre en place les points &#224; l'issue de ce tour :

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
rezba : 6
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Nobody : -1
Lemmy : -2
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -8


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Puisque mon mandat vient de prendre fin, je tiens &#224; saluer publiquement les membres de mon Gouvernement : Grug, Ed_the_Head, teo et Freelancer. Qu'ils trouvent ici l'expression de mes remerciements et de ma gratitude pour leur d&#233;vouement.

J'adresse &#233;galement mes f&#233;licitations au nouveau Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, auquel je souhaite plus de succ&#232;s que je n'en ai eu sur la voie des r&#233;formes n&#233;cessaires.

Je souhaite que le Ch&#226;teau retourne d&#233;sormais &#224; la paix civile, qui est la condition m&#234;me du progr&#232;s.

Bon courage &#224; toutes et &#224; tous.


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

Bravo à la Vainqueresse, haut la main   Ca va faire du bien, un grand bol d'air frais et féminin  nous verrons bien comment _Notre Maitresse du Chateau_ occupe le poste et fait enfin avancer d'une foulée agile et sûre, cette Communauté vers un Futur Radieux.

Doc, je vous souhaite une douce retraite en vos Chapelles, merci pour vos uvres et cet interlude si rafraichissant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

même si ce n'est qu'un jeu  combien de tours déjà ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Puisque mon mandat vient de prendre fin, je tiens &#224; saluer publiquement les membres de mon Gouvernement : Grug, Ed_the_Head, teo et Freelancer. Qu'ils trouvent ici l'expression de mes remerciements et de ma gratitude pour leur d&#233;vouement.
> 
> J'adresse &#233;galement mes f&#233;licitations au nouveau Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, auquel je souhaite plus de succ&#232;s que je n'en ai eu sur la voie des r&#233;formes n&#233;cessaires.
> 
> ...


Je vous remercie, ce fut un plaisir et un honneur d'&#234;tre l'ex&#233;cuteur sous votre mandat.


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, en attendant de voir la dictature crypto communiste se mettre en place les points à l'issue de ce tour :
> 
> Grug : 15
> supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
> ...



Avec mes respects. 

Et toutes mes ficelles de caleçon à Madame la Maitresse.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je vous remercie, ce fut un plaisir et un honneur d'&#234;tre l'ex&#233;cuteur sous votre mandat.


Ceci dit, je tiens a exprimer publiquement mon m&#233;contentement. L'ancien chambellan, Grug, a d&#233;cid&#233; de ne pas d&#233;compter les points d'Amok retir&#233; lors de mon incarc&#233;ration au cours de la r&#233;volution. 

L'argument invoqu&#233;, et appuy&#233; par DocEvil, est qu'Amok n'est pas suffisamment dans le jeu  pour que l'on puisse le faire. Il serait n&#233;cessaire d'avoir exerc&#233; un mandat lors des pr&#233;c&#233;dentes l&#233;gislatures. 

Or, 2 choses : 
- Lors de la premi&#232;re l&#233;gislature du ch&#226;teau, celle de Rezba le Grand, je me suis vu retir&#233; 4 points. S'agissant du 1er tour de ce jeu, vous comprendrez que je n'ai pu exerc&#233; un mandat lors d'une pr&#233;c&#233;dente l&#233;gislature.
- Combien de posteurs qui font partie du tableau d'affichage n'ont pas eu de responsabilit&#233; au ch&#226;teau? J'en compte au moins 6. 

Je demande donc au nouveau ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau de rectifier cette injustice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Chères électrices, chers électeurs, 

Je remercie ceux qui ont voté pour moi, attendant mon élection avec la même patience que Pénélope son Ulysse. La comparaison s'arrêtera là. Je suis consciente de la peine ressentie par les militants des candidats adverses, je veillerai à ce que leurs doléances soit écoutées dans la mesure des possibilités offertes par ma charge. L'Opposition Sociale est fière et consciente du rôle qui lui échois, vive l'Opposition Sociale. 

Dautre part, dans un soucis d'écoute de la voix du peuple souverain, une question se pose. La grande fête annuelle de la Pomme ayant lieu cette semaine, faut-il retarder de début de la campagne de quelques jours voire d'une semaine ? Je vous laisse débattre de la question. Pendant ce temps je me consacre à la formation du gouvernement. Consciente que tout le monde ne peut avoir une place de choix, je compte veiller à une juste répartition des points et des charges. 

Tibo.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Tiens y a un modo de la MGZ qui lit, n'importe quoi ce thread.


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ceci dit, je tiens a exprimer publiquement mon mécontentement. L'ancien chambellan, Grug, a décidé de ne pas décompter les points d'Amok retiré lors de mon incarcération au cours de la révolution.
> 
> L'argument invoqué, et appuyé par DocEvil, est qu'Amok n'est pas suffisamment dans le jeu pour que l'on puisse le faire. Il serait nécessaire d'avoir exercé un mandat lors des précédentes législatures.
> 
> ...



Je ne trouve pas la trace du post où tu lui enlèves des points ???

Mais si tu lui les as enlevé, alors il faut qu'ils soient décomptés. On peut très bien se voir retirer des points même si on en a pas, c'est quoi cette histoire ! 

Décidément, cet ancien maitre ne fonctionnait que sur le copinage odieux !


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

Je savais bien qu'il y aurait au moins un chieur pour contester 

Pas bien compris comment il pouvait y avoir 2 chambellans sur un tour.
Comme on m'a nomm&#233; et laiss&#233; gerer le broll, &#233;lections et points, j'ai fait les calculs en fonction de mon interpr&#233;tation des r&#232;gles.

Maintenant, si il y a contestation sur ce point, voyez &#231;a avec les auteurs du Bordel (Doc&vil- &#232;d le livre de poche) et la prochaine administration.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas la trace du post o&#249; tu lui enl&#232;ves des points ???
> 
> Mais si tu lui les as enlev&#233;, alors il faut qu'ils soient d&#233;compt&#233;s. On peut tr&#232;s bien se voir retirer des points m&#234;me si on en a pas, c'est quoi cette histoire !
> 
> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, cet ancien maitre ne fonctionnait que sur le copinage odieux !


Et le lien dans le post que tu cites, c'est pour quoi faire &#224; ton avis? 

Et si tu te demandes pourquoi DocEvil est oblig&#233; de poster &#224; ma place, faut demander aux nouveaux outils de Vbull et &#224; ces fachos de modos.


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

Y'a eu deux chambelans et deux ex&#233;cuteurs.
C'est la faute de cet ex ex&#233;cutif corrompu.
Les deux ex&#233;cuteurs ont enlev&#233; leurs 5 points, et les deux chambellans ont re&#231;us leurs points.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas la trace du post où tu lui enlèves des points ???
> 
> Mais si tu lui les as enlevé, alors il faut qu'ils soient décomptés. On peut très bien se voir retirer des points même si on en a pas, c'est quoi cette histoire !
> 
> Décidément, cet ancien maitre ne fonctionnait que sur le copinage odieux !


1 : Vu qu'ils ont &#233;t&#233; enlev&#233;s ailleurs, impossible de les enlever maintenant &#224; Amok.
2 : ce genre de contestation et discution doit se faire avant les elections.
3 : les flous des r&#232;gles sont laiss&#233;s &#224; l'interpr&#233;tation du chambellan.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Chères électrices, chers électeurs,
> 
> Je remercie ceux qui ont voté pour moi, attendant mon élection avec la même patience que Pénélope son Ulysse. La comparaison s'arrêtera là. Je suis consciente de la peine ressentie par les militants des candidats adverses, je veillerai à ce que leurs doléances soit écoutées dans la mesure des possibilités offertes par ma charge. L'Opposition Sociale est fière et consciente du rôle qui lui échois, vive l'Opposition Sociale.



Je crois bien que tu es la majorité maintenant .... 



supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens y a un modo de la MGZ qui lit, n'importe quoi ce thread.



Il est parti. C'était qui ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> 1 : Vu qu'ils ont &#233;t&#233; enlev&#233;s ailleurs, impossible de les enlever maintenant &#224; Amok.
> 2 : ce genre de contestation et discution doit se faire avant les elections.
> 3 : les flous des r&#232;gles sont laiss&#233;s &#224; l'interpr&#233;tation du chambellan.


Sur le point 1. Doc s'est prononc&#233;. En me nommant EBO, et bien que SuperMomo ait d&#233;j&#224; retir&#233; les 5 points, je conservai tout mes droits d'EBO


_Amok, si tu nous lis, tu dois bien te marrer. _


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Y'a eu deux chambelans et deux exécuteurs.
> C'est la faute de cet ex exécutif corrompu.
> Les deux exécuteurs ont enlevé leurs 5 points, et les deux chambellans ont reçus leurs points.


oh fachte.

 *Dokèvil au pieds !* ​


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

ok, soit on ignore ces doubles nominations et rezba reste &#224; 6, et amok &#224; zero.

Soit on en tiens compte rezba est &#224; 8 et amok &#224; -5

Pour eviter tout debat : un vote.

que les 5 premiers votant se prononcent (&#224; l'exception de rezba et ed) en m'envoyant un MP, et je publie les points en cons&#233;quence.

top depart.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Y'a eu deux chambelans et deux exécuteurs.
> C'est la faute de cet ex exécutif corrompu.
> Les deux exécuteurs ont enlevé leurs 5 points, et les deux chambellans ont reçus leurs points.



Monsieur Ed a raison, il n'est pas normal, exécutivement parlant, que les points n'aient pas été retiré au Général Amok  Le dossier sera traité par le Chambellan dès qu'il sera nommé. L'Opposition sociale regrette également que Monsieur Rezba n'ait pas donné ses points mais je crois me souvenir, qu'en pleine insurrection face au pouvoir en place, il n'a pas pris le temps de le faire. Cela est très fâcheux ! Il va peu- être falloir mettre en place un référendum que la constitution ne prévoit pas pour le moment... Nous ne voyons pas, en l'état actuel, comment réparer cette injustice, si injustice il y a eu aux yeux du Chambellan éclair


----------



## katelijn (8 Septembre 2006)

Et hop .... c'est repartie pour un tour au caquetoir :love:


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur Ed a raison, il n'est pas normal, exécutivement parlant, que les points n'aient pas été retiré au Général Amok  Le dossier sera traité par le Chambellan dès qu'il sera nommé. L'Opposition sociale regrette également que Monsieur Rezba n'ait pas donné ses points mais je crois me souvenir, qu'en pleine insurrection face au pouvoir en place, il n'a pas pris le temps de le faire. Cela est très fâcheux ! Il va peu- être falloir mettre en place un référendum que la constitution ne prévoit pas pour le moment... Nous ne voyons pas, en l'état actuel, comment réparer cette injustice, si injustice il y a eu aux yeux du Chambellan éclair


il en va de mon honneur de chambellan de remettre des points clairs.

à la nouvelle majorité de clarifier les textes


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur Ed a raison, il n'est pas normal, exécutivement parlant, que les points n'aient pas été retiré au Général Amok  Le dossier sera traité par le Chambellan dès qu'il sera nommé. L'Opposition sociale regrette également que Monsieur Rezba n'ait pas donné ses points mais je crois me souvenir, qu'en pleine insurrection face au pouvoir en place, il n'a pas pris le temps de le faire. Cela est très fâcheux ! Il va peu- être falloir mettre en place un référendum que la constitution ne prévoit pas pour le moment... Nous ne voyons pas, en l'état actuel, comment réparer cette injustice, si injustice il y a eu aux yeux du Chambellan éclair



Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "donner ses points" ? J'ai fait le récap des points après l'élection du vil Dokévil et le retrait des points par SM. Y'a cinquante pages de là.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "donner ses points" ? J'ai fait le r&#233;cap des points apr&#232;s l'&#233;lection du vil Dok&#233;vil et le retrait des points par SM. Y'a cinquante pages de l&#224;.


 sans doute que notre nouvelle maitresse n'a pas encore bie apprehend&#233; le role de chambellan 

(pour rappel il ne distribue ou n'enleve pas de points, il n'agit que sur des votes)   


---

(sinon j'attends encore 4 votants sur le points &#224; regler)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur Ed a raison, il n'est pas normal, ex&#233;cutivement parlant, que les points n'aient pas &#233;t&#233; retir&#233; au G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok  Le dossier sera trait&#233; par le Chambellan d&#232;s qu'il sera nomm&#233;. L'Opposition sociale regrette &#233;galement que Monsieur Rezba n'ait pas donn&#233; ses points mais je crois me souvenir, qu'en pleine insurrection face au pouvoir en place, il n'a pas pris le temps de le faire. Cela est tr&#232;s f&#226;cheux ! Il va peu- &#234;tre falloir mettre en place un r&#233;f&#233;rendum que la constitution ne pr&#233;voit pas pour le moment... Nous ne voyons pas, en l'&#233;tat actuel, comment r&#233;parer cette injustice, si injustice il y a eu aux yeux du Chambellan &#233;clair



Merci ma&#238;tresse. Gloire &#224; vous. 

Si vous avez besoin de quelqu'un pour ex&#233;cuter vos basses &#339;uvres, sachez que vous pouvez compter sur moi. 

Merci &#233;galement &#224; Rezba, pour sa compr&#233;hension et son aide.


----------



## silvio (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> sans doute que notre nouvelle maitresse n'a pas encore bie apprehend&#233; le role de chambellan
> 
> (pour rappel il ne distribue ou n'enleve pas de points, il n'agit que sur des votes)
> 
> ...



Moi je vote pour ....

euh pour quoi d&#233;j&#224;  ? ...
:rose::rose:

Ah, ah, ah je suis toujours le dernier, et pour une fois que je ne votais pas comme Nobody pour Ma&#238;tresse, elle a gagn&#233; ...
Ne me remercie pas pas Ma&#238;tresse, c'est tout naturel ...


Dis, je me verrais bien EBO, l&#224; comme-&#231;a ...
:love::love::love:



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci ma&#238;tresse. Gloire &#224; vous.
> 
> Si vous avez besoin de quelqu'un pour ex&#233;cuter vos basses &#339;uvres, sachez que vous pouvez compter sur moi.
> 
> Merci &#233;galement &#224; Rezba, pour sa compr&#233;hension et son aide.


Toast&#233; : ah le salopiaud: nan, nan, nan Ma&#238;tresse, pas ce tra&#238;tre de pacotille !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ok, soit on ignore ces doubles nominations et rezba reste &#224; 6, et amok &#224; zero.
> 
> Soit on en tiens compte rezba est &#224; 8 et amok &#224; -5
> 
> ...



Pour Amok le doute n'est pas permis &#224; mon sens. L'ex&#233;cuteur a donn&#233; sa sentence, le Ma&#238;tre n'a rien &#224; y redire. Pour ce qui est de la double nomination, il en va de m&#234;me ! Si l'un obtient ses points l'autre aussi. Vous devez r&#233;gler cette question puisque le nouveau chambellan n'est pas encore nomm&#233;, mais je crains qu'il n'ait aucun pouvoir pour r&#233;gler cette question r&#233;troactivement. Le seul probl&#232;me qui reste est celui concernant le fait que fait que le Chambellan &#233;clair n'ait pas donn&#233; ses points mais l&#224; c'est trop tard.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Electrices, électrices, Roberto,

en tant que Leather de l'Opposition (et non « Opposition sociale »), je tiens à affirmer mon plan directeur du futur : la rupture. Le jeunisme effarant de nos adversaires a dilapidé l'héritage de 68 sans apporter ce supplément d'âme dont elle dénonçait le manque. Ils installèrent partout, dans la cuisine, dans le salon, dans les alcôves (!), une inversion des valeurs et une pensée unique dont les jeunes sont aujourd'hui les victimes. Ils ont vécu sans contrainte, vous payez aujourd'hui la facture !

Il est temps de mériter, et donc d'assumer les lourdes tâches de notre monde actuel. Acceptons nos fantasmes, même s'il paraissent « sales » a priori, affrontons nos lubies en poire ou oblongues, mettons echo 'oh gorgious' dans nos crontabs, cessons de laisser croire que ça ne nous tranverse que la tête !

Mais couverts, à faire sauté le prix du baril !

Edith, non oui non, rezba a bien ses 2 points de chambellan !


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour Amok le doute n'est pas permis à mon sens. L'exécuteur a donné sa sentence, le Maître n'a rien à y redire. Pour ce qui est de la double nomination, il en va de même ! Si l'un obtient ses points l'autre aussi. Vous devez régler cette question puisque le nouveau chambellan n'est pas encore nommé, mais je crains qu'il n'ai aucun pouvoir pour régler cette question rétroactivement. Le seul problème qui reste est celui concernant le fait que fait que le Chambellan éclair n'ai pas donné ses points mais là c'est trop tard.



Mais tibo, le chambellan ne donne pas de points. Il tient les comptes à jour, c'est tout. 
C'est le Maitre qui donne les points. Et le salopiaud, heu l'EBO, qui les retire.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour Amok le doute n'est pas permis &#224; mon sens. L'ex&#233;cuteur a donn&#233; sa sentence, le Ma&#238;tre n'a rien &#224; y redire. Pour ce qui est de la double nomination, il en va de m&#234;me ! Si l'un obtient ses points l'autre aussi. Vous devez r&#233;gler cette question puisque le nouveau chambellan n'est pas encore nomm&#233;, mais je crains qu'il n'ait aucun pouvoir pour r&#233;gler cette question r&#233;troactivement. Le seul probl&#232;me qui reste est celui concernant le fait que fait que le Chambellan &#233;clair n'ait pas donn&#233; ses points mais l&#224; c'est trop tard.


1 lis lla reponse de rezba.
2 et bien vote par MP


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> sans doute que notre nouvelle maitresse n'a pas encore bie apprehend&#233; le role de chambellan
> 
> (pour rappel il ne distribue ou n'enleve pas de points, il n'agit que sur des votes)
> 
> ...


Pas besoin de voter. DocEvil s'est prononc&#233; il y a au moins 30 pages. J'ai eu la possibilit&#233; d'exercer pleinement mon mandat, j'ai retir&#233; mes points, mais le chambellan ne les a pas valid&#233;s. 
C'est anormal. 

Je demande au nouveau ma&#238;tre (&#224; votre service ) de retirer ces points d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Electrices, électrices, Roberto,



Roberto n'est donc pas électrice mais je ne l'ai jamais vu s'opposer à quoique ce soit


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas besoin de voter. DocEvil s'est prononc&#233; il y a au moins 30 pages. J'ai eu la possibilit&#233; d'exercer pleinement mon mandat, j'ai retir&#233; mes points, mais le chambellan ne les a pas valid&#233;s.
> C'est anormal.
> 
> Je demande au nouveau ma&#238;tre (&#224; votre service ) de retirer ces points d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent.


Ben pourquoi vous venez me les briser alors ?


je vous invite tous aussi &#224; lire les regles et &#224; essayer de bien comprendre les roles et les pouvoirs qui y aff&#233;rent.


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas besoin de voter. DocEvil s'est prononcé il y a au moins 30 pages. J'ai eu la possibilité d'exercer pleinement mon mandat, j'ai retiré mes points, mais le chambellan ne les a pas validés.
> C'est anormal.
> 
> Je demande au nouveau maître (à votre service ) de retirer ces points dès à présent.



Ah ben voilà! Il a fait une chose de bien pendant son mandat.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Ben pourquoi vous venez me les briser alors ?


Parce que tu n'as pas d&#233;compt&#233; les points.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ben voil&#224;! Il a fait une chose de bien pendant son mandat.


Pas qu'une! Si tu l'avais vu danser la Macarena, tu aurais compris que la gr&#226;ce est belle et bien de ce monde.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : -1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -8


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Avec l'Opposition, 
on aime la mettre dans le fion !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci.

_edit : &#224; Grug. Pas cet enfoir&#233; de SM. _


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mais tibo, le chambellan ne donne pas de points. Il tient les comptes à jour, c'est tout.
> C'est le Maitre qui donne les points. Et le salopiaud, heu l'EBO, qui les retire.



Les retirer. Mille excuses. De toute façon, cette double nomination était douteuse mais puisque rien n'a été fait pour l'empêcher...



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> 1 lis lla reponse de rezba.
> 2 et bien vote par MP



1 - j'ai lu
2 - il n'y a pas à voter puisque la Constitution précise que l'Éxecuteur nommé enlève les points et que le Maître n'a rien à y redire. Nous ferons tout pour qu'une telle situation ne se reproduise pas.


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2006)

Le général Amok vous parle :

Vous pouvez me retirer tous les points que vous volulez, je n'en ai que cure. Pour moi, seuls les poings des champs de bataille importent.
Vous n'êtes que des Jean-Foutre, où étiez-vous lors de l'assaut final du chateau ?

Puisque la seule récompense au véritable courage est de se retrouver au même niveau que le Ed (celui-là, j'en fais mon affaire), je fais sécession.


----------



## silvio (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Avec l'Opposition,
> on aime la mettre dans le fion !



Respect !

:rose:



Amok a dit:


> Le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok vous parle :
> 
> Vous pouvez me retirer tous les points que vous volulez, je n'en ai que cure. Pour moi, seuls les poings des champs de bataille importent.
> Vous n'&#234;tes que des Jean-Foutre, o&#249; &#233;tiez-vous lors de l'assaut final du chateau ?
> ...


H&#233;, oh, h&#233; !!!
Y en avait qui manipulaient les catapultes et les tr&#233;buchets, hein !
Alors camembert !
Facile de faire le beau lorsque l'ennemi g&#238;t sous 1 tonne de granit, Made In Vire

Mais c'est vrai que te retrouver au m&#234;me niveau que ED, &#231;a fait d&#233;sordre ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Si tu aimes faire s&#233;cession
Les nichons ou les &#233;thalons
Viens dans l'Opposition !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le général Amok vous parle :
> 
> Vous pouvez me retirer tous les points que vous volulez, je n'en ai que cure. Pour moi, seuls les poings des champs de bataille importent.
> Vous n'êtes que des Jean-Foutre, où étiez-vous lors de l'assaut final du chateau ?
> ...


Quand m&#234;me, tu te rends compte de tout ce que j'ai du faire pour que nous puissions nous c&#244;toyer?


----------



## silvio (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quand même, tu te rends compte de tout ce que j'ai du faire pour que nous puissions nous côtoyer?



tu as réellement ondulé de la croupe en chantant de l'Edith Piaf ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quand même, tu te rends compte de tout ce que j'ai du faire pour que nous puissions nous côtoyer?





silvio a dit:


> tu as réellement ondulé de la croupe en chantant de l'Edith Piaf ?



Vous êtes donc dans l'opposition ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'&#234;tes que des Jean-Foutre, o&#249; &#233;tiez-vous lors de l'assaut final du chateau ?



Le bon peuple n'oubliera s&#251;rement pas le courage qui fut le votre face &#224; l'otarie envahisseuse


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...)  Pour moi, seuls les poings des champs de bataille importent.
> Vous n'êtes que des Jean-Foutre, où étiez-vous lors de l'assaut final du chateau ? (...)


Bravo !!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Bon j'ai une de ces gaules, je vous laisse


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...)  je fais s&#233;cession.


et l&#224; hop ! il se drape dans sa dignit&#233; !... 







'ttention aux lacets de tes chaussures !!..... 
trop tard !! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Des problèmes d'orthographe ?

Consulter le Dr. ****


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le général Amok vous parle :
> (...)où étiez-vous lors de l'assaut final du chateau ?
> (...)




Il me semblait bien vous avoir vu du chemin de ronde, escalader le toit des gogues du jardinier en bas des murailles: votre mauvaise vue et votre mauvaise ouïe vous auront trompé : ce n'était pas DocEvil que vous pourchassiez, c'était un jars coriace, qui refusait de vous regarder dans les yeux 

C'est courageux de se battre contre une oie, mais nous sommes loin du Capitole ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Ch&#232;res &#233;lectrices, chers &#233;lecteurs,

Les pourparlers concernant les postes &#224; pourvoir ont commenc&#233;. Je propose &#224; ceux qui pensent &#234;tre aptes &#224; diriger de faire une proposition par mp. Je rappelle qu'il n'y a que deux postes &#224; pourvoir, donc malheureusement il y aura des d&#233;ceptions. Vous m'en voyez d&#233;sol&#233;e mais le jeu est ainsi  Je donne jusqu'au Samedi 9 septembre 10h pour se faire conna&#238;tre par mp. Le gouvernement sera mis en place Samedi vers 16h. 

Je rappelle &#224; toute fins utiles que j'ai propos&#233; en retardement de la campagne pour cause d'Apple Expo. &#192; vous de vous prononcer


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

La campagne apr&#232;s l'AE semble une bonne id&#233;e.
Rien ne t'oblige &#224; relancer derri&#232;re, voire &#224; faire des campagnes ou des &#233;lections courtes.
Prend le temps de savourer ton pouvoir acquis de longue et dure lutte, de faire les reformes qui s'imposent et d'apporter le bongheur et la justice que tu nous promets depuis si longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ... et d'apporter le bongheur et la justice que tu nous promets depuis si longtemps.


Surtout le bongheur.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Surtout le bongheur.


:rose:
longtemps je me suis lav&#233; le bongheur, et c'etait tr&#233;s plaisant


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

D'ailleurs à l'instard des ouvriers en 1936, je propose pour feter l'accession du machin social au pouvoir, un *floude général et illimité, jusqu'à satisfaction de nos revendications !*


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :rose:
> longtemps je me suis lavé le *bongheur*, et c'etait trés plaisant



Tu peux pas nous faire un ti'  crobard de cette Chose... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> je délègue ma capacité de vote ("Votation Powa") au leader incontesté de l'opposition, le bien nommé *supermoquette*, qu'il en fasse bon usage.



Si la campagne ne débute que le 18 septembre tu pourras voter  Je me doute que tu ne seras pas le seul dans ce cas d'où la proposition 



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> La campagne après l'AE semble une bonne idée.





Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo




Contre :
-


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour.


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Tu peux pas nous faire un ti'  crobard de cette Chose... :rateau:


&#231;a serait consid&#233;r&#233; comme blasph&#233;matoire. :rateau:


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si la campagne ne débute que le 18 septembre tu pourras voter  Je me doute que tu ne seras pas le seul dans ce cas d'où la proposition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:affraid: 
golf, sors de cette oppression sociale :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Ed



Contre :
-


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo



Contre :
-


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ça serait considéré comme blasphématoire. :rateau:


Il est des outrages que je pardonne... :love:


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic


Contre :
-

AE areu-areu !:bebe: :bebe: areu-areu !


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
-


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2006)

Dej&#224;, la soi disant opposition sociale, port&#233;e au pouvoir grace au label *Majorit&#233;*, mais en fait de pouvoir social, rien qu'une parodie de la d&#233;mocratie suisse dans ses pires exc&#233;s, avec votations &#224; tout va.
et pour changer la litiere de la panth&#232;re il est prevu quoi ?
une votation ? un service civil obligatoire ? faire appel au gardes du vatican ?

Porte nawak, pas l'ombre d'une decision ou d'une rejouissance, &#231;a promet ce pouvoir crypto communiste


----------



## N°6 (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )


----------



## mado (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- tirhum (par tradition :love


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Dej&#224;, la soi disant opposition sociale, port&#233;e au pouvoir grace au label *Majorit&#233;*, mais en fait de pouvoir social, rien qu'une parodie de la d&#233;mocratie suisse dans ses pires exc&#233;s, avec votations &#224; tout va.
> et pour changer la litiere de la panth&#232;re il est prevu quoi ?
> une votation ? un service civil obligatoire ? faire appel au gardes du vatican ?
> 
> Porte nawak, pas l'ombre d'une decision ou d'une rejouissance, &#231;a promet ce pouvoir crypto communiste



D&#233;mocratie avant tout, le peuple a besoin d'&#234;tre &#233;cout&#233; suite aux abus pr&#233;c&#233;dents 

De liti&#232;re il n'y a point, par contre on pourrait oublier de changer l'eau du bocal.  Cela dit les animaux sont nos amis donc peut-&#234;tre une petite p&#234;che au poisson rouge semi-domestiqu&#233; pour les enfants lors de la f&#234;te Sociale qui aura lieu apr&#232;s la d&#233;signation du gouvernement. 
En attendant et pour tous, les caves du ch&#226;teau sont ouvertes et des petits fours sont offerts &#224; tous les participants ainsi qu'une d&#233;gustation de sp&#233;cialit&#233;s de toutes les contr&#233;es m&#234;me la Corse et la Martinique seront l&#224;  N'abusez pas du bois-band&#233; et de la d&#233;gustation de d&#233;lices sur nombril bronz&#233; 
Il y a aura aussi un spectacle de chippendales, de danseuses du ventre et un concert d'Annie Lennox o&#249; elle interpr&#232;tera "A Whiter Shade Of Pale". Il y aura &#233;galement des balades en gondole pr&#233;vues pour les amoureux et des feux d'artifices avec de gros p&#233;tards etc. Je vous souhaite une excellente f&#234;te post-&#233;lectorale.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> N'abusez pas du bois-bandé



Je vois que Madame est connaisseuse de recette de rhûm arrangé


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> rien qu'une parodie de la d&#233;mocratie suisse


 en plus faut &#234;tre nase pour aller &#224; l'ae 

Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
|
- tirhum (par tradition :love


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> (...) En attendant et pour tous, les caves du château sont ouvertes et des petits fours sont offerts à tous les participants ainsi qu'une dégustation de spécialités de tous les contrées même la Corse et la Martinique seront là  N'abusez pas du bois-bandé et de la dégustation de délices sur nombril bronzé  (...)


 Guadeloupe !!


----------



## katelijn (8 Septembre 2006)

La ballade en gondole après le gros pétard ... j'aimerais bien voir...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> La ballade en gondole après le gros pétard ... j'aimerais bien voir...


 Tiens donc ... y'a des gondoles au château ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

'tain t'as pas vu les plans du ch&#226;teau ???? viens qu'on joue &#224; cache-cache


----------



## NED (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odré


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 'tain t'as pas vu les plans du château ???? viens qu'on joue à cache-cache



Si j'ai vu avant l'assainissement des eaux troubles ...

A cache-cache c'est dur vu ma corpulence. Je perds à chaque fois.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ... portée au pouvoir grace au label *Majorité*...


Et je n'en suis pas peu fier de celle-là.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

En est-il fier ou plaisante-t'il ? doit-on mal le prendre ? je propose un vote !


----------



## Nobody (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odré
- Nobody (aime bien les tamponnes avec Odré  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> En est-il fier ou plaisante-t'il ? doit-on mal le prendre ? je propose un vote !



Doit on d'abord voter pour ou contre la proposition de ce vote ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Doit on d'abord voter pour ou contre la proposition de ce vote ?


J'avais pas saisi ça, on demande une initiative parlementaire afin de créer une commsion ad'hoc pour y répondre, à travers les deux chambres ?


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)
- starmac (parce qu'il reste de la place sous la serviette)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odré
- Nobody (aime bien les tamponnes avec Odré  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'avais pas saisi ça, on demande une initiative parlementaire afin de créer une commsion ad'hoc pour y répondre, à travers les deux chambres ?



A moins que l'on demande l'avis d'un commité d'expert agrée par les deux chambres qui puisse juger si la commission est apte à parlementer sur ce genre d'initiative.

Demande par fax uniquement le mercredi de 15h à 15h45.

Réponse si préocupation est jugée prioritaire.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je rappelle à toute fins utiles que j'ai proposé en retardement de la campagne pour cause d'Apple Expo. À vous de vous prononcer



Je soutiens la proposition du maître.
J'assume que ce dernier, fidèle à la règle, prononcera son incompréhensible discours d'investiture AVANT l'annonce de la composition du nouveau Gouvernement.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2006)

Soumis au vote ou pas ?


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

Pitin, concert d'Annie Lennox, j'ai bien fait de voter Tibo ce coup-ci 



_On a accès *VIP* en backstage ? Avé l'otographe ? :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Soumis au vote ou pas ?


Bah, tu sais... Tant qu'on m'épargne l'allocution télévisée à base d'images de panthères chipées sur Google ou, pire, de séquences des _Animaux du Monde_...


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

un discours un discours


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> un discours un discours


Dans tes rêves ! Dans tes rêves !
Comme les dirigeants soviétiques : on ne la verra que morte.


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Soumis au vote ou pas ?


Organisons un vote pour savoir si on vote.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  ) Craquounette (oui oui suis là  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)
- starmac (parce qu'il reste de la place sous la serviette)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odré
- Nobody (aime bien les tamponnes avec Odré  )


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour une campagne après l'AE :
> 
> Pour :
> - Grug
> ...



Attention! Nous sommes 2 sur la même ligne mais nous avons droit à 1 voix chacun donc, ça fait 2 voix pour une ligne. Ce qui implique que le total sera supérieur au nombre de ligne.... :hein: 

J'espère que le décompte sera bien fait


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dans tes rêves ! Dans tes rêves !
> Comme les dirigeants soviétiques : on ne la verra que morte.



Eux ils étaient embaumés, mais j'espère quand même voir Tibo autrement qu'empaillée


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

faites ce que vous voulez entre suisses... mais laissez les z'&#244;tres tranquilles !!  
_(j'&#233;tais &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de mado au d&#233;part de la liste et un esp&#232;ce de... de.... moustachu &#224; trouv&#233; bon de s'intercaler !!....  :mouais: )  

_
Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N&#176;6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)
- starmac (parce qu'il reste de la place sous la serviette)

_ - super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  ) Craquounette (oui oui suis l&#224;  )_

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odr&#233;
- Nobody (aime bien les tamponnes avec Odr&#233;  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> j'espère quand même voir Tibo autrement qu'empaillée


Tu t'es encore trompé de verbe...


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu t'es encore tromp&#233; de verbe...


Non. "Empailler" a plusieurs sens pour les manants, les rustres, les malfaisants du ch&#226;teau.


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu t'es encore trompé de verbe...



non, je ne crois pas 

Ou alors je suis trop fatigué pour comprendre et je ne devrais donc pas sortir dans une taverne des faubourgs boire quelques verres de Jup' 

On fera avec


----------



## macelene (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odré
-macelene (avec une pince de homard trempée dans la mayonnaise..:rateau


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Double post


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed
- DocEvil


Contre :
- N&#176;6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odr&#233;
- Nobody
-macelene (avec une pince de homard tremp&#233;e dans la mayonnaise..:rateau

Je r&#233;ponds &#224; DocEvil que le discours a &#233;t&#233; prononc&#233;. 

Pour ce qui est de la question pos&#233;e. Les votes qui ne seront ni pour ni contre ("tout contre" et les "on s'en tamponne le coquillage") seront consid&#233;r&#233;s comme blancs  Le Chambellan nomm&#233; demain d&#233;cidera en fonction de ces votes et selon son libre arbitre (honneur et doigt&#233; je le rappelle) de la date de d&#233;but de campagne.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je réponds à DocEvil que le discours a été prononcé.


Un *vrai* discours d'investiture ? Où ça ?


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D&#233;mocratie avant tout, le peuple a besoin d'&#234;tre &#233;cout&#233; suite aux abus pr&#233;c&#233;dents
> 
> De liti&#232;re il n'y a point, par contre on pourrait oublier de changer l'eau du bocal.  Cela dit les animaux sont nos amis donc peut-&#234;tre une petite p&#234;che au poisson rouge semi-domestiqu&#233; pour les enfants lors de la f&#234;te Sociale qui aura lieu apr&#232;s la d&#233;signation du gouvernement.
> En attendant et pour tous, les caves du ch&#226;teau sont ouvertes et des petits fours sont offerts &#224; tous les participants ainsi qu'une d&#233;gustation de sp&#233;cialit&#233;s de toutes les contr&#233;es m&#234;me la Corse et la Martinique seront l&#224;  N'abusez pas du bois-band&#233; et de la d&#233;gustation de d&#233;lices sur nombril bronz&#233;
> Il y a aura aussi un spectacle de chippendales, de danseuses du ventre et un concert d'Annie Lennox o&#249; elle interpr&#232;tera "A Whiter Shade Of Pale". Il y aura &#233;galement des balades en gondole pr&#233;vues pour les amoureux et des feux d'artifices avec de gros p&#233;tards etc. Je vous souhaite une excellente f&#234;te post-&#233;lectorale.


derives communautaristes et menace de torture sur ma personne innocente et au couleur hissées par le pouvopir en place quand il etait dans l'opposition.
ça sent l'epuration ethnique à plein nez cette "democratie populaire ! 


PS pour le doc, je pense que c'est cette intervention que la panthere qualifiât de discours d'investiture.


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2006)

Finalement pour le campagne apres l'AE, je me prononce quelque part entre tout contre et m'en tamponer le bongheur avec virulance, voir les 2
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> PS pour le doc, je pense que c'est cette intervention que la panthere qualifi&#226;t de discours d'investiture.


Entre cette « intervention », comme tu dis, o&#249; on ne comprend rien, et les autres interventions tout aussi incompr&#233;hensibles, je n'avais pas vraiment vu de diff&#233;rence. 

P.S. : Joindre photo du bongheur. Dans un pr&#233; si possible.


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2006)

Sinon je serais curieux de savoir ce que va faire notre premi&#232;re secretaire quand elle va s'apercevoir que l'AE tombe aux m&#234;mes dates que la f&#234;te de l'huma&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed
- DocEvil
- ZRXolivier (bonjour madame)


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odr&#233;
- Nobody
-macelene (avec une pince de homard tremp&#233;e dans la mayonnaise..:rateau


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Bon, le DTC est embêté. Par nature un syndicat s'oppose, mais ici, dilemne...:hein:  comment m'opposer à ma championne? 

Bon, je suspends la grêve et vais m'intéresser aux coulisses du chatiau. 

Je préfere l'AE à la fête de l'huma, vous savez où me trouver.:love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Ah je vois que vous avez vir&#233; craquounette et son vote de la liste !


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah je vois que vous avez viré craquounette et son vote de la liste !



Ouais. Macelene avait viré mon nom aussi. Non mais des fois (et pas seulement de volaille). 

Y a des fessées qui se perdent : 

*"ODRE!!!!!!!!!! Y a du monde pour une petite gâterie!!!!"

 
*


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

C'est quand m&#234;me fou qu'Apple Computer® puisse s'immiscer dans la vie du Ch&#226;teau !!!!



Nobody a dit:


> Y a des fess&#233;es qui se perdent


Fais comme moi : rejoint l'Opposition !


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

Un vrai discours de toute façon, _c'est en direct, face à la caméra_: je veux voir ma Maîtresse (qui l'eut cru ) en vrai: je la veux Big Sister en plein écran, m'écrasant de la puissance de son Verbe à mon réveil, au petit-déj', au déjeuner, à l'apéro, au dîner, au souper, à la petite collation et à la fringale de 3h du matin 


Tibo, Oh Panthère ne me déçois pas  (et je sais que tu trouveras un moyen de satisfaire tes électeurs ébaubis)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous à vous le lever si tôt un samedi afin soit de quémander une fessé, un bongheur, ou de railler dans l'opposition. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

c'est d'elle dont tu veux parler?






pour le discours, elle en a d&#233;ja fait un.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous à vous le lever si tôt un samedi afin soit de quémander une fessé, un bongheur, ou de railler *dans* l'opposition. :sleep:


Hum, m'étonnerait que ce soit possible de railler *dans* l'Opposition : je suis très chatouilleux.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hum, m'étonnerait que ce soit possible de railler *dans* l'Opposition : je suis très chatouilleux.



Tu te railles de moi :mouais:


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

Y'a des heures pour exprimer ses doléances ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Y'a des heures pour exprimer ses doléances ?



Mais toi tu ne m'a rien demandé ....  Mais si tu veux une fessée, maintenant je suis réveillée !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

[77]
Et voil&#224; qu'elle raille veill&#233;e !
[/77]


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hum, m'étonnerait que ce soit possible de railler *dans* l'Opposition : je suis très chatouilleux.



Mais on peut faire des rails ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Le train dé-rail(les) dans ce chemin tortueux.

Tortue - heu ...


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Y'a des heures pour exprimer ses doléances ?


faut voter pour définir les horaires......


----------



## Craquounette (9 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed
- DocEvil
- ZRXolivier (bonjour madame)


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )+ *Craquounette* (le plus contre possible  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odr&#233;
- Nobody
-macelene (avec une pince de homard tremp&#233;e dans la mayonnaise..:rateau


----------



## Craquounette (9 Septembre 2006)

Bon... je veux bien qu'il y ait des jalousies hein... Mais quand même, vous ne m'aurez pas! Ma place est à côté de SM qu'il soit chef de l'opposition, Maître absolu ou je ne sais quoi encore...


----------



## philire (9 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la question posée. Les votes qui ne seront ni pour ni contre (*"tout contre"* et les "on s'en tamponne le coquillage") seront considérés comme blancs



Pour une campagne après l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed
- DocEvil
- ZRXolivier (bonjour madame)


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )+ Craquounette (le plus contre possible  )
- tirhum (par tradition )
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odré
- Nobody
-macelene (avec une pince de homard trempée dans la mayonnaise..)
- philire (macelene avait mangé Nobody, moi je prendrais bien un peu de macelene   )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2006)

Pour une campagne apr&#232;s l'AE :

Pour :
- Grug
- Tibo
- macmarco
- Teo
- loustic
- Ed
- DocEvil
- ZRXolivier (bonjour madame)


Contre :
- N°6 (par convention  )

Tout contre :
- mado (par principe)
- super (s'il y a craquounette aussi  )+ *Craquounette* (le plus contre possible  )
- tirhum (par tradition :love
- NED (parceque mado c'est ma copine, et pi tirhum aussi...na)

S'en tamponne le coquillage : 
- odr&#233;
- Nobody
-macelene (avec une pince de homard tremp&#233;e dans la mayonnaise..:rateau
- philire (macelene avait mang&#233; Nobody, moi je prendrais bien un peu de macelene    )

Ni pour, ni contre, bien au contraire :
- leccm


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Au fait, juste pour vous dire .... Le vote est clos !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Neuf votes blancs sur 18 votes ! pur&#233;e l'int&#233;r&#234;t du truc !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Ah ça raille, ça raille !
C'est de la démocratie !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2006)

Ch&#232;res citoyennes, chers citoyens 

Comme je l'ai dit dans mon bref discours d'investiture, je suis consciente de la charge qui est la mienne. Donc, dans un soucis de r&#233;unification sociale voici comment se compose le gouvernement :

Chambellan : *Nobody*
Ex&#233;cuteur : *Macmarco*
Pr&#233;sident de l'assembl&#233;e et porte-parole du gouvernement : *Rezba*
Ministre des affaires sociales et de l'int&#233;rieur : *Teo*
Ministre des ponts et chauss&#233;es et des finances : *Joanes*
Ministre des transports : *ZRX*
Ministre de la jeunesse et des sports de plage : *Roberto*
Ministre du d&#233;veloppement durable et de la mer : *Grug*
Ministre de l'agriculture : *Philire*
Ministre de la r&#233;pression des fraudes : *Ed* 
Ministre des technologies nouvelles et du culte : *Odr&#233;*

Je vous remercie de votre attention


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2006)

Nobody's chambellan ? So who governs ?



Un bien beau gouvernement, maitwesse !
En attendant de porter votre parôle, qui je l'espère, ne sera pas trop lourde, je prends le temps de cette précision littrée :



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> S'en tamponne le coquillage :
> - odré
> - Nobody
> -macelene (avec une pince de homard trempée dans la mayonnaise..:rateau
> - philire (macelene avait mangé Nobody, moi je prendrais bien un peu de macelene    )



On ne dit pas "je m'en tamponne le coquillage". L'emploi du coquillage est ici impropre. Il faut dire 'je m'en tamponne le coquillard".
Ce qui signifie : "je m'en bats l'il". Le coquillard, ou la coquille, étant utilisé ici en référence à la forme de l'il, ou encore à la forme des bandeaux portés par les borgnes.

_Signé rezba, porte-parole, et autrement appelé "n'a qu'un il"._


----------



## NED (9 Septembre 2006)

Le culte Odré c'est quoi comme religion?
 ​


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Le culte Odré c'est quoi comme religion?
> ​



C'est comme la politique de l'autruche, pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> On ne dit pas "je m'en tamponne le coquillage". L'emploi du coquillage est ici impropre. Il faut dire 'je m'en tamponne le coquillard".
> Ce qui signifie : "je m'en bats l'&#339;il". Le coquillard, ou la coquille, &#233;tant utilis&#233; ici en r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; la forme de l'&#339;il, ou encore &#224; la forme des bandeaux port&#233;s par les borgnes.
> 
> _Sign&#233; rezba, porte-parole, et autrement appel&#233; "n'a qu'un &#339;il"._



Il me semblait ... que j'&#233;tais encore une fois inexacte  

En tant que Ministre des technologies nouvelles et du culte, je ne sais pas quoi dire et vous le ferais savoir afin que vous puissiez en toute confiance accueillir votre sainte foi en l'autruche. Le foie d'autruche est aussi bon pour la sant&#233;.


----------



## macmarco (9 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Chères citoyennes, chers citoyens
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit dans mon bref discours d'investiture, je suis consciente de la charge qui est la mienne. Donc, dans un soucis de réunification sociale voici comment se compose le gouvernement :
> 
> ...






Je vous remercie de cette nomination, Madame et me montrerai digne de votre confiance.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Un bien beau gouvernement, maitwesse !



Merci cher porte-parole  Ne vous inqui&#232;tez pas pour la lourdeur 

Je profite de ce post pour rappeller les r&#232;gles du jeu &#224; savoir la Constitution 

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

*Comment gagne-t-on des points ?*

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

*Comment se passe un tour ?*

1. Prise de fonction du ma&#238;tre fraichement &#233;lu
2. Le Ma&#238;tre nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
3. Une &#233;ventuelle phase de conseil l&#233;gislatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil l&#233;gislatif)
4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de d&#233;but et de cl&#244;ture de la campagne.
5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.

*LES R&#212;LES*

*Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :*


Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats cons&#233;cutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession.


*Le Chambellan :*

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
Gardien de la probit&#233; des votes, le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre candidat au poste de maitre.

*L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :*

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

*Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :*

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me positionquelque soit sont label Majorit&#233;/Opposition.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (voir l'_Opposition et la Majorit&#233;_)

*Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :*

Un "terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" peut voir le jour au tour d'apr&#232;s, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur ni &#234;tre chambellan.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

*L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :*

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.
Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).
Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

*Honneur et Doigt&#233;*

Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

*Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Les nouvelles r&#232;gles sont promulgu&#233;es avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent imm&#233;diatement.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> ... blablabla...
> 
> _Signé rezba, porte-parole, et autrement appelé "n'a qu'un il"._



autrement appelé "neuneul"


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Il me semblait ... que j'étais encore une fois inexacte
> 
> En tant que *Ministre des technologies nouvelles* et du culte, je ne sais pas quoi dire et vous le ferais savoir afin que vous puissiez en toute confiance accueillir votre sainte foi en l'autruche. Le foie d'autruche est aussi bon pour la santé.


Ouais ben merci d'avoir fait sauter Netsample pendant 2h cheffe


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2006)

J'ai été nommé Chambellan uniquement pour éliminer un prétendant sérieux à l'élection suivante. Bravo, c'est bien joué, c'est de bonne guerre, je m'incline.

  

Ceci déconné, je remercie ma suzeraine pour cette nomination. Je tenterai, autant que faire se peut, de placer toute mon énergie et ma patience  dans cet emploi que tant de noms illustres ont occupé avant moi. 

A bientôt, j'espère.

:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2006)

> Pour une campagne après l'AE :
> 
> Pour :
> - Grug
> ...



Si je compte bien, concernant la date de la prochaine campagne, 

- 8 personnes se sont prononcées "pour" un début après l'AE
- 1 personne s'est prononcée "contre" un début après l'AE
- 9 personnes ont voté "blanc"

Nous savons donc déjà que la campagne débutera après l'AE. 










Reste à savoir c'est quand l'AE??????


----------



## mamyblue (9 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Chères citoyennes, chers citoyens
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit dans mon bref discours d'investiture, je suis consciente de la charge qui est la mienne. Donc, dans un soucis de réunification sociale voici comment se compose le gouvernement :
> 
> ...


Bravo !!! Avec toutes mes félicitations Tibomon ! Et j'aime bien la composition au gouvernement  bien entourée  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (9 Septembre 2006)

La lecture de la composition de ce gouvernement provoque en moi deux sentiments,
d'abord une immense joie parce que je suis un incurable lèche-bottes et je tiens donc à féliciter chaudement le nouveau maitre du chateau et les membres de son gouvernement.

Ensuite, je ne peux que mettre en doute l'intégrité mentale de notre suzeraine.


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ministre des affaires sociales et de l'intérieur : *Teo*
> Ministre du développement durable et de la mer : *Grug*
> Ministre de la répression des fraudes : *Ed*


Que les trois ministres sus-nommés ne soient de vils opportunistes, je n'en ai jamais douté.
Ce trio, qu'un Talleyrand n'aurait pas renié, vendrait son père, sa mère, ses frères et ses soeurs... (oh, oh, de quoi vous rendre marteau...)

Je crains que notre bien-aimée suzeraine ne souffre de troubles de la mémoire, ou pire encore...
Une election après l'AE, soit... mais notre suzeraine a-t-elle une espérance de vie aussi longue?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Reste à savoir c'est quand l'AE??????


Ça ferme samedi, espèce de geek !


----------



## aricosec (9 Septembre 2006)

-
oui , c'est bien ça, il y a une TAUPE dans le chateau,toutes les resolutions serieuses
sont vendues a l'opposition avant l'election
cette taupe vous tire dans les pattes chers(res) candidats
mefier vous de LOUSTIC et CRAQUOUNETTE
bientot des revelations epoustouflantes sur THYRUM et ses balades de nuit
sur les quais avec de jeunes ephébes,
_mais chut ! ! ! _


----------



## philire (9 Septembre 2006)

Rien &#224; craindre des taupes, le chateau, d&#232;s aujoud'hui, se voit muni de toutes sortes de pi&#232;ges, des plus m&#233;caniques aux plus explosifs !!!

Hum hum...

Merci, Ma&#238;tresse, pour la confiance accord&#233;e.

En tant que nouveau Ministre de l'Agriculture, je regrette simplement que ne puisse travailler &#224; mes c&#244;t&#233;s, m&#234;me masqu&#233;, le concombre :style:

Et bien s&#251;r, je souligne la meurtrissure que repr&#233;sente l'absence de celui qui, ces derniers temps, vole trop haut... nous attendons ton retour ici-bas, cher Human-Fly :love: 






_... &#224; vos purins !!!_
.
.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Quelle d&#233;sinformation ! le purin les jours de pluie fait des d&#233;g&#226;ts incroyables aux nappes ! matez moi cet amateur !


----------



## philire (9 Septembre 2006)

Alors que les billes blanches font un joli lait tout doux.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

Drogu&#233; en plus !?!!!!


----------



## philire (9 Septembre 2006)

Juste amateur.


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2006)

Encore un gouvernement de tordus !
Pas moyen d'en sortir !
Et l'arico qui va leur l&#233;cher le donjon !

N'attendons pas la heuh... !

Vous les menteurs

VOTEZ  SUPERROULETTE

le seul qui sache faire grincer des dents correctement.

:afraid: :hein: :afraid:


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2006)

_N'écoutons pas les railleurs et travaillons_, comme a pu le dire notre lumineux prédécesseur 

Pour ce qui est de la politique future de ce gouvernement et de mes ministères en particulier, je ne dévoilerai sans accord préalable de notre Maîtresse bien aimée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais ben merci d'avoir fait sauter Netsample pendant 2h cheffe



Mmm les mystères des nouvelles technologies encore une fois.


Le ministère du culte et des nouvelles technologies présente : 

"Vous avez déjà vu une autruche faire du ski ?"

Ben moi non plus.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Encore un gouvernement de tordus !
> Pas moyen d'en sortir !
> Et l'arico qui va leur lécher le donjon !
> 
> ...


Ah mon bon, ça va y aller cette fois ! on va reprendre tout ce qui s'est prétendu et voir la blanche colombe gouverner, c'est déjà grand foutoir alors qu'il n'y a eu aucune  contestation


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2006)

Ici Roberteo Vendez.

J'ai bu un alcool de chaipaquoi pour f&#234;ter ma momi... _nomo... _pour f&#234;ter que je suis ministre, et j'embrasse affectueusement ma Ma&#238;tress Tibo et *putqin teo c'est auoi ce clqvier ???*
Pffff......
:mouais: 
:hein: 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mmm les mystères des nouvelles technologies encore une fois.
> 
> 
> Le ministère du culte et des nouvelles technologies présente :
> ...



Je tiens à remercier TibomonG4 de l'honneur qu'elle me fait. 

Je suis content aussi de constater que Odre n'a pas posé son culte sur la commode et qu'elle a pris des cours de ski  ceci étant énoncé, chère amie, vos transports sont, n'en doutons point, détonnants.

Bon, c'est pas le tout: 
loi du 10/09/2006
L'allée du chateau devient zone bleu à dater de ce jours. Tout véhicule stationnant devra arborer les armoiries de TibomonG4.
Fait au chatiau, blablabla...

TEO, fais tourner.:love:


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Je tiens &#224; remercier TibomonG4 de l'honneur qu'elle me fait.
> 
> Je suis content aussi de constater que Odre n'a pas pos&#233; son culte sur la commode et qu'elle a pris des cours de ski  ceci &#233;tant &#233;nonc&#233;, ch&#232;re amie, vos transports sont, n'en doutons point, d&#233;tonnants.
> 
> ...


TEO parleur, fais tonitruer ce qu'il dit le monsieur !
Ce serait la premi&#232;re mesure raisonnable prise dans ce foutu ch&#226;teau.
Et pour qu'on sache bien qu'un v&#233;hicule stationnant dans l'all&#233;e du ch&#226;teau est effectivement dans l'all&#233;e du ch&#226;teau, il devra obligatoirement &#234;tre peint en bleu, comme dans toutes les grandes villes civilis&#233;es. C'est la moindre des choses.
Mais on sait que l'actuelle &#233;quipe dominatrice n'est qu'une bande d'incapables notoires.
Attendons-nous au pire.


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2006)

C'est par l&#224;  que &#231;a tourne 

Roberto Vendez a support&#233; et appr&#233;ci&#233; le petit fruit et le clavier 

Il vient de partir pour son Minist&#232;re: vu le jour et l'heure on ne peut que constater qu'il prend sa nomination &#224; coeur :love:

_Edit: pour information, il m'a toujours sembl&#233; que les All&#233;es du Chateau &#233;taient si &#233;troites que leur acc&#232;s &#233;tait interdit et impossible aux v&#233;hicules._

A confirmer


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

Genre r&#233;duire le nombre de sommeliers de 18 &#224; 3 ? :affraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Chères citoyennes, chers citoyens
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit dans mon bref discours d'investiture, je suis consciente de la charge qui est la mienne. Donc, dans un soucis de réunification sociale voici comment se compose le gouvernement :
> 
> ...




Cool, merci bien maîtresse. 

Bon, je vous préviens, le premier que je voie en train de boire de l'eau/soda/jusdefruit... ça va chier! 
Le café est autorisé,  le matin uniquement et si il est accompagné de calva.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

en tant que ministre des transports, j'interdis toute manifestation DTC!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

Toi aussi tu trouves Ed un peu con ?
Allez alors viens boire un verre avec l'Opposition


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

:affraid: :affraid: 

j'ai jamais dt ça, je trouve même sa proposition pleine de bon sens. Ed, des petits fours avec ton café calva?:love:


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> oui , c'est bien &#231;a, il y a une TAUPE dans le chateau,toutes les resolutions serieuses
> sont vendues a l'opposition avant l'election
> cette* taupe* vous tire dans les pattes chers(res) candidats
> ...



Tr&#232;s cher Aricosec

j'admets que votre qualit&#233; de fou du roi vous permet certaines libert&#233;s, mais l&#224;... Quand m&#234;me.... Je commence &#224; me poser quelques questions. 

Apr&#232;s m'avoir trait&#233;e de boudin, me voil&#224; d&#233;sign&#233;e comme Taupe. Mon honn&#234;tet&#233; admet que je suis taupe dans bien des domaines, mais ce que vous insinuez l&#224;, je ne saurais le consentir! Loyale et franche je le suis et le resterai! Tous le ch&#226;teau sait que ma place est contre, tout contre m&#234;me, le grand et l'unique SuperMoquette!

Je rejette donc vos accusations, sous-entendus. Tout cela n'est que pure diffamation!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

ha! un mariage au chatiau?

Ma reine sera heureuse de l'entendre


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> oui , c'est bien ça, il y a une TAUPE dans le chateau,toutes les resolutions serieuses
> sont vendues a l'opposition avant l'election
> cette taupe vous tire dans les pattes chers(res) candidats
> ...


mmmhh... j'attend.... et koiki va me pondre le "_fauteuil roulant_" ?!.....


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a on touche pas* 


*aux sommeliers donc


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

En tant que Ministre des nouvelles technologies et du culte, je serais ravie de c&#233;l&#233;berer le mariage de Craquounette et Supermoquette mais il me faudrais avoir la certitude que les deux susnomm&#233;s soient comment dire ... ben vierges de nouvelles technologies. 
En tout &#233;tat de cause, si les deux candidats au mariage le souhaitent, M. le Ministre des affaires sociales et de l'int&#233;rieur peut faire un examen approfondie, &#224; leur demande.

Si d'avantage trois sommeliers suffisent, j'aimerais que l'on ne vienne plus piquer le vin de la paroisse ! Par la pr&#233;sente, je demande donc au Ministre de la r&#233;pression des fraudes, d'ouvrir l'enqu&#234;te et surtout l'oeil... (je soup&#231;onne l'opposition, si un t&#233;moin d&#233;lationne je l'absous de tout ses p&#233;chers).

Enfin, voil&#224; pour le sermon de ce gromanche.
Je vous laisse maintenant m&#233;diter sur cet ic&#244;ne : 






Votre d&#233;vou&#233; Ministre.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Rien à craindre des taupes, le chateau, dès aujoud'hui, se voit muni de toutes sortes de pièges, des plus mécaniques aux plus explosifs !!!
> 
> Hum hum...
> 
> ...


Mince, j'ai délaissé ce thread quelques jours, et je le reconnais à peine... :rateau: J'ai même carrément loupé la dernière campagne... :rateau: 

Il va sans dire que je me réjouis de la victoire de celle qui fut la meilleure des candidates, et qui incarne désormais la majorité écologique et sociale! :love: 

Sincère félicitations à ma panthère noire préférée, et à l'ensemble de son gouvernement!  





:king:

​ 

Je ne doute pas que ce mandat se traduira par le règne racé de *notre championne*, qui saura donner à la jungle de ce Château sa vraie dimension de sauvagerie et de raffinement mêlés!... :love: 










Bon, et par ailleurs, je vote en faveur d'une campagne après l'Apple Expo.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

16h07, odr&#233; sort de table et referme la bouteille de dama. 

Tu sais c'est purement sexuel avec craquounette. Enfin, purement, je voudrait pas choquer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 16h07, odré sort de table et referme la bouteille de dama.



D'une je sors du lit ... et non de table et c'est quoi une bouteille de dama ?



supermoquette a dit:


> Tu sais c'est purement sexuel avec craquounette. Enfin, purement, je voudrait pas choquer



Pas de mariage alors, mais peut on faire la fête ?

ps : comment se fesse que mon icône n'apparait que sur safari ? :mouais: ah ça fait bien pour un ministre des nouvelles technologies ...


----------



## Freelancer (10 Septembre 2006)

Une panthère, une autruche, un poisson, un ninja, une dinde, ça n'est pas un gouvernement, c'est Thoiry*


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Une panthère, une autruche, un poisson, un ninja, une dinde, ça n'est pas un gouvernement, c'est Thoiry*


*Pas loin!...*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Une panthère, une autruche, un poisson, un ninja, une dinde, ça n'est pas un gouvernement, c'est Thoiry*



C'est qui la dinde ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est qui la dinde ?


...........


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 16h07, odré sort de table et referme la bouteille de dama.





odré a dit:


> D'une je sors du lit ... et non de table et c'est quoi une bouteille de dama ?



Odré voyons un peu de culture  



supermoquette a dit:


> Tu sais c'est purement sexuel avec craquounette. Enfin, purement, je voudrait pas choquer



Parce que vous voudriez qu'on y mette des sentiments  Du coeur à l'ouvrage oui mais pour le reste... 



odré a dit:


> Pas de mariage alors, mais peut on faire la fête ?



Parce qu'il faut des raisons maintenant ?


----------



## Freelancer (10 Septembre 2006)

Sans renier mes convictions premières, à savoir mon engagement auprès de Sa Luminescence, ni renier mes convictions deuxièmes, à savoir mon vote pour le tenancier de hamman (même si ma déprime suite à mon exil et l'abus d'aquavit furent pour beaucoup dans ma décision), je ne peux que rallier SuperRouflaquette.

Non que son programme corresponde à mes idéaux, mais je crains qu'une épizootie ne vienne décimer notre gouvernement, plongeant à nouveau le Chateau dans un chaos qui ferait passer le mandat de Docévil pour une délicate partie carrée à l'hôtel Matignon.


----------



## Nobody (10 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> Une panthère, une autruche, un poisson, un ninja, une dinde, ça n'est pas un gouvernement, c'est Thoiry*



Pas grave: je suis là pour les dompter soigner. Un coup de fourche fouet gnôle par-ci, une caresse par-là... Aaaah je sais y faire avec les bêtes fauves. Comment pensez-vous que je sois devenu Chambellan? 

 :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Pas grave: je suis là pour les dompter soigner. Un coup de fourche fouet gnôle par-ci, une caresse par-là... Aaaah je sais y faire avec les bêtes fauves. Comment pensez-vous que je sois devenu Chambellan?
> 
> :rateau:


Je suis sûre que tu vas très bien t'en sortir... Tout le monde au château sera bien soigné!  Ouais...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

Freelancer a dit:


> ...je crains qu'une épizootie ne vienne décimer notre gouvernement, plongeant à nouveau le Chateau dans un chaos qui ferait passer le mandat de Docévil pour une délicate partie carrée à l'hôtel Matignon.


C'est assez dire à quel point mon mandat fut l'un des seuls (le seul ?) où il se soit passé quelque chose...


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> C'est par là  que ça tourne
> Roberto Vendez a supporté et apprécié le petit fruit et le clavier
> Il vient de partir pour son Ministère: vu le jour et l'heure on ne peut que constater qu'il prend sa nomination à coeur :love:
> _Edit: pour information, il m'a toujours semblé que les Allées du Chateau étaient si étroites que leur accès était interdit et impossible aux véhicules._
> A confirmer


Je firmecon !
Sache que les véhi-culs des actuels gouvernementeux sont à l'image de leurs idées, cest-à-dire très très étroits. Ceci explique celà.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

ça raille ça raille, mais l'opposition peut AUSSI faire des propositions ....


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3961349 a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a raille &#231;a raille, mais l'opposition peut AUSSI faire des propositions ....


BBQ et brochettes de dinde d'autruche ?!......


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> BBQ et brochettes de dinde d'autruche ?!......



Pas de problème !  

C'est quoi un BBQ bordel ?    :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

nan, c'est pas un bordel !!   



&#231;a; &#231;a serait plut&#244;t le ch&#226;teau......


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> BBQ et brochettes de dinde d'autruche ?!......


OK pour les brochettes d'autruchedinde.
L'autruchedinde est le r&#233;sultat de tr&#232;s longues recherches effectu&#233;es par plusieurs &#233;quipes de scientifiques dans le monde entier. Il s'agit de la version b&#233;ta d'un nouvel animal, disons-le, un AGM (Animal G&#233;n&#233;tiquement Modifi&#233 qui offre de nombreux avantages par rapport aux animaux souches. 
Par exemple tout comme l'autruche, l'autruchedinde n'en fait qu'&#224; sa t&#234;te &#224; un point qu'on ne peut imaginer. Les chercheurs qui ont d&#251; supporter cette saloperie de bestiole se retrouvaient souvent au bord du suicide et les soigner a co&#251;t&#233; des sommes folles &#224; la collectivit&#233;.
De m&#234;me, comme la dinde mais avec des capacit&#233;s des milliards de fois plus grandes, l'autruchedinde est b&#234;te, b&#234;te, b&#234;te... Incroyable !
Quant aux brochettes d'autruchedinde... on peut craindre qu'elles soient imbuvables !
Oui !
:hosto:


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> (...) Quant aux brochettes d'autruchedinde... on peut craindre qu'elles soient imbuvables !
> Oui !
> :hosto:


et apr&#232;s une longue.... _mastication_ ?!...........


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Quant aux brochettes d'autruchedinde... on peut craindre qu'elles soient imbuvables !
> Oui !
> :hosto:



En effet, mais macéré dans un bon vieux beaujolais 73, bien acide, ça dissoud la viande et ça te fait un bon viandox :bebe: :style: 

Et bon à part mon cul, mes plumes, ma viande, ma bêtise .... d'autres propositions ?

Non? Alors répondez svp à ma question : c'est quoi un BBQ ?  :hein: (par MP si c'est hors charte)


----------



## loustic (10 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> En effet, mais macéré dans un bon vieux beaujolais 73, bien acide, ça dissoud la viande et ça te fait un bon viandox :bebe: :style:
> 
> Et bon à part mon cul, mes plumes, ma viande, ma bêtise .... d'autres propositions ?
> 
> Non? Alors répondez svp à ma question : c'est quoi un BBQ ?  :hein: (par MP si c'est hors charte)


Je doutais de l'existence de l'autruchedinde, maintenant plus de doute.


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Je doutais de l'existence de l'autruchedinde, maintenant plus de doute.











:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

:mouais:   :rateau:  

merci craquounette ....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3961349 a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a raille &#231;a raille, mais l'opposition peut AUSSI faire des propositions ....


L'Opposition, avant majorit&#233;, a fait bien plus de proposition que l'ancienne Opposition pseudo sociale, seul et de mon propre chef, sans essayer de contrer ! 

Et elle ne s'est jamais vendue derri&#232;re une pseudo vertu que cette &#233;lection &#224; mis &#224; mal 

Mon seul droit, &#233;tant de proposer une modification des r&#232;gles par tour, ce qui pour l'instant ne me semble pas indispensable, reste en veilleuse. 

Je n'entends plus les protestations du r&#232;gne de doc&#233;vil, qui n'a agit sans jamais violer la r&#232;gle. L'app&#226;t du pouvoir est devant vous : des gueulantes sur les labels alors qu'on les avale s'ils portent &#224; la victoire, des gueulantes sur une destitution (en r&#232;gle) et pas de proposition de modification, voil&#224; ce que le gouvernement doit assumer, et seul.

D'autres questions ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est assez dire à quel point mon mandat fut l'un des seuls (le seul ?) où il se soit passé quelque chose...



C'est bien ce qui dérange ici : ne touche pas à la distribution du premier tour de ce jeu ! Les posts sont là ! il va falloir en montrer désormais ! beaucoup trop de populisme, de nioubisme pour que quelque chose ne change pas ! l'Opposition, forte de son droit de parole veille au grain ! D'ailleurs ressers moi c'te vodka, on dirait de l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je n'entends plus les protestations du règne de docévil, qui n'a agit sans jamais violer la règle. L'appât du pouvoir est devant vous : des gueulantes sur les labels alors qu'on les avale s'ils portent à la victoire, des gueulantes sur une destitution (en règle) et pas de proposition de modification, voilà ce que le gouvernement doit assumer, et seul.


J'avais soumis à Madame le Maître du Château un projet de révision, clair et simple, portant sur trois points. Elle était alors dans l'Opposition et avait eu la courtoisie de me répondre. Ce projet, bien que méritant certains ajustements, est encore valable. Il faut croire que, placée dans d'autres fonctions, l'intérêt de Madame TibomonG4 s'est émoussé.


----------



## rezba (10 Septembre 2006)

Son intérêt pour des modifications de la constitution ne sont en rien émoussées. Mais pas pour les votres, qui n'étaient destinées qu'à renforcer le pouvoir du Maître, à déséquilibrer les pouvoirs et à satisfaire votre goût immodéré pour l'autorité versatile et l'impérium dilettante.
Celles que ce gouvernement proposera n'iront pas dans ce sens, mais au contraire vers plus de justice, et de responsabilité. Nous en avons besoin, après le mandat le plus foutraque que nous n'ayons connu.
:style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Celles que ce gouvernement proposera n'iront pas dans ce sens, mais au contraire vers plus de justice, et de responsabilité. Nous en avons besoin, après le mandat le plus foutraque que nous n'ayons connu.
> :style:


Je ne doute pas un instant que vous puissiez vous satisfaire d'une règle où un fonctionnaire de l'État décide de la durée du mandat de l'élu du peuple, décrète le vainqueur et peut, le cas échéant, truquer le résultat d'un scrutin... Cela ne peut que vous convenir.


----------



## rezba (10 Septembre 2006)

Quand les fonctionnaires sont les garants de la sincérité des scrutins et le premier rempart contre les tentations d'abus, on appelle ça la République, espèce de Napoléon 3 de pacotille.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Qand les fonctionnaires soient les garants de la sinc&#233;rit&#233; des scrutins et le premier rempart contre les tentations d'abus, on appelle &#231;a la R&#233;publique, esp&#232;ce de Napol&#233;on 3 de pacotille.


Outre l'improbabilit&#233; grammaticale et orthographique de cette phrase (dont, finalement, vous vous rend&#238;tes compte), je tiens &#224; faire remarquer que rien ne garantit la probit&#233; du Chambellan. C'est pourquoi, j'ai voulu en limiter les pouvoirs et, reprenant &#224; mon compte une demande de l'actuel Ma&#238;tre, proposer qu'il soit tenu, sur simple demande, de rendre publics les bulletins de vote.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

La seule chose dont je me souvienne sur le tour précédent, c'est qu'une proposition sociale de la part de nobody a été accueillie chaleureusement par nombres d'entre nous mais aussi par le Maître en place : DocEvil. Cette proposition a été jeté au rebus suite à la complexité de sa mise en place par ce même maître, j'avoue que je ne sais pas moi même comment j'aurais put mettre en place des rôles si j'avais été à sa place. 

Mais TibomonG4 est la seule a avoir nommer un véritable gouvernement.

Apparement donc c'était plus simple que ce que croyais.

Dois on forcément courir après les points ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> La seule chose dont je me souvienne sur le tour précédent, c'est qu'une proposition sociale de la part de nobody a été accueillie chaleureusement par nombres d'entre nous mais aussi par le Maître en place : DocEvil. Cette proposition a été jeté au rebus suite à la complexité de sa mise en place par ce même maître, j'avoue que je ne sais pas moi même comment j'aurais put mettre en place des rôles si j'avais été à sa place.
> 
> Mais TibomonG4 est la seule a avoir nommer un véritable gouvernement.
> 
> ...


Un véritable Gouvernement dites-vous ? Mais ses ministres, dont un au moins fut des miens, n'ont aucun pouvoir ! Quel est leur impact sur le jeu ?
La proposition de Nobody, bien que complexe à mettre en uvre dans le temps qui m'était imparti, avait le mérite de donner un rôle véritable à de nouveaux joueurs.
Le Maître actuel, disposant d'un mandat bien plus long que le mien, serait inspiré d'en tenir compte. À moins que l'Opposition qu'il représentait avant sa nomination n'ait eu de sociale que le nom...


----------



## Freelancer (11 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3961758 a dit:
			
		

> Dois on forc&#233;ment courir apr&#232;s les points ?


C'est une excellente premi&#232;re suggestion, Madame le ministre  
Pour faire suite, je propose que les r&#233;sultats des &#233;lections soient prononc&#233;s publiquement tous les dimanche, par le Chambellan, sur Antenne2.


			
				Le grand Chambellan a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a gagn&#233;. Les &#233;lecteurs sont vraiment formidables.
> Et bon dimanche sous vos applaudissements


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

On peut tr&#232;s bien courir &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de quelqu'un qui a beaucoups de points, aussi.


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> On peut très bien courir à côté de quelqu'un qui a beaucoups de points, aussi.



Farpaitement !
Moi maintenant je cours à côté de toi, vot' Sérénissime ...:love::love::love:
Tant de soutien à l'opposition sociale pour que ne me soit même pas proposé un poste en retour, alors que 3 ministres de l'Infâme DocEvil (pardon Doc, c'est juste pour le style, malheureux je te l'accorde mais j'ai la gueule de bois ) trouvent place dans ce nouveau gouvernement, dont le traître de pacotille !!! 

Avec SM, vive l'alcool de prune, vive la damassine !!


Note : penser à changer ma signature ...


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Un véritable Gouvernement dites-vous ? Mais ses ministres, dont un au moins fut des miens, n'ont aucun pouvoir ! Quel est leur impact sur le jeu ?
> La proposition de Nobody, bien que complexe à mettre en uvre dans le temps qui m'était imparti, avait le mérite de donner un rôle véritable à de nouveaux joueurs.
> Le Maître actuel, disposant d'un mandat bien plus long que le mien, serait inspiré d'en tenir compte. À moins que l'Opposition qu'il représentait avant sa nomination n'ait eu de sociale que le nom...


...sociale que le nom...
Dans une contrée pas très éloignée du château, habitée autrefois par des tribus gauloises, l'adjectif "sociale" est aujourd'hui mis à toutes les sauces. Utilisé à tout bout de champ par les responsables politiques et les journalistes, ce mot a perdu tout son sens ou presque. Que le grand manitou actuel du château et ses supporteurs fassent preuve de discernement dans l'utilisation du vocabulaire et de la torture.

Fait à Grothezque, le 11 septembre 2006.

Loustic
Roturier électeur


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> ...sociale que le nom...
> Dans une contr&#233;e pas tr&#232;s &#233;loign&#233;e du ch&#226;teau, habit&#233;e autrefois par des tribus gauloises, l'adjectif "sociale" est aujourd'hui mis &#224; toutes les sauces. Utilis&#233; &#224; tout bout de champ par les responsables politiques et les journalistes, ce mot a perdu tout son sens ou presque. Que le grand manitou actuel du ch&#226;teau et ses supporteurs fassent preuve de discernement dans l'utilisation du vocabulaire et de la torture.
> 
> Fait &#224; Grothezque, le 11 septembre 2006.
> ...


Farpaitement !
Vive Loustic !

note : bordel, pas eu le temps de changer la signature
:rose:

edith : ah c'est fait !


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

Je tiens à intervenir.

L'armée a dernièrement bien donnée. Fourbus, les soldats ont droit à un repos plus que mérité. Or, vos discussions parviennent jusqu'au B.M.C et certains s'en trouvent génés pour acomplir l'acte.

Allez donc jacasser un peu plus loin sous peine de vous faire allumer comme des lapins ! Ce n'est pas la place qui manque ! Et si quelqu'un pouvait embarquer Ed avec lui, merci : depuis des heures il mate par un accroc de la tente.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

Meuh non. :rose:

Je faisais qu'&#233;couter les conversations sur ton dos pour te les rapporter ensuite. (C'est vraiment un enfoir&#233; le silvio...)


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je tiens &#224; intervenir.
> 
> L'arm&#233;e a derni&#232;rement bien donn&#233;e. Fourbus, les soldats ont droit &#224; un repos plus que m&#233;rit&#233;. Or, vos discussions parviennent jusqu'au B.M.C et certains s'en trouvent g&#233;n&#233;s pour acomplir l'acte.
> 
> Allez donc jacasser un peu plus loin sous peine de vous faire allumer comme des lapins ! Ce n'est pas la place qui manque ! Et si quelqu'un pouvait embarquer Ed avec lui, merci : depuis des heures il mate par un accroc de la tente.



A&#239;e ! on peut pas avoir une d&#233;rog' juste pour ce fil ?
Parce que nous on aime les modos !
:love::love:

PS : pour Ed, d&#233;sol&#233; : on aimerait bien, mais chacun sa croix !



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (C'est vraiment un enfoir&#233; le silvio...)


Tu dis &#231;a parce que tu as &#233;t&#233; perc&#233; &#224; jour !

Bises quand m&#234;me


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2006)

Ouaip, l'armée a bien donné.. J'ai longé le château ce we, incognito.. reste pas grand chose..


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

Je trouve d'ailleurs que le nouveau gouvernement fait bien peu de cas de l'armée : cela fait 24 heures que le BMC n'a pas été ravitaillé en chair fraîche. Les damoiselles marchent sur le bassin comme des culbutos et il serait plus que temps de les changer.

D'autant que je ne réponds de rien : Teo et freelancer rôdent autour du campement, déguisées en paysannes, et je crains l'incident !

Quant au Doquéville, esperant probablement que l'originalité serait un atout, il fut fort déçu de sa soirée d'hier, au contraire de beaucoup de soldats pour qui cet intermède reste un bon souvenir. Nombre d'entre-eux n'avait jamais pratiquée la chasse à l'otarie, surtout lumineuse et au son de "Milord".


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je trouve d'ailleurs que le nouveau gouvernement fait bien peu de cas de l'arm&#233;e : cela fait 24 heures que le BMC n'a pas &#233;t&#233; ravitaill&#233; en chair fra&#238;che.  (...).


y'a plus qu'&#224; se servir....... 
y'en aura pour tout le monde et tous les go&#251;ts....... 

au fait !!.....


tirhum a dit:


> pour les prochaines campagnes (_et quand j'aurais un peu de temps libre..._), j'annonce le lancement d'un journal satirique, gr&#226;ce auquel vous pourrez &#234;tre inform&#233;s des bruits de couloir, des _dessous_..... des affaires que l'on tente de vous cacher, des d&#233;veloppements des scandales en cours....
> 
> tout cel&#224; ne sera absolument pas s&#233;rieux, les sources ne seront jamais v&#233;rifi&#233;es, d'ailleurs j'accepterais les articles de journalistes confirm&#233;s, ceux de sources anonymes ainsi que ceux qui &#233;criraient sous un faux pseudo pour faire de la d&#233;lation prot&#233;ger leur vie.......
> 
> ...


j'ai re&#231;u des articles, mais pas assez pour mettre sous presse......  


&#201;dith : @ Ed : oui c'&#233;tait moi.......


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Son intérêt pour des modifications de la constitution ne sont en rien émoussées. Mais pas pour les votres, qui n'étaient destinées qu'à renforcer le pouvoir du Maître, à déséquilibrer les pouvoirs et *à satisfaire votre goût immodéré pour l'autorité versatile et l'impérium dilettante.*


Tu parles de toi quand tu étais chambellan et tu jouais avec le scrutin ?  comment tu disais ? ah oui : on ne discute pas ma décision. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ouaip, l'armée a bien donné.. J'ai longé le château ce we, incognito.. reste pas grand chose..



Tiens webo plante toujours des drapeaux suisses n'importe ou ?


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

Les Ors des Salons Ministériels ichat bruissent des réunions les Ministres et leur Maitresse. Pas de pouvoir mais des oreilles et des cerveaux attentifs et empressés pour le Bien Public 
_Think Tank_ comme dirait Blur (pas Blair hein, nonméo )



_Bon Général: Bon, vos soldats fatiguent c'est vrai, mais c'est pas de la faute à ce cher Freelancer et moi-même si on a de gros besoins pour oublier les tracas quotidiens. Et puis c'était la pleine lune la semaine dernière, on devrait se calmer un peu ménant  Promis on fait attention à pas trop pour les épuiser dorénavant 
_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> On peut très bien courir à côté de quelqu'un qui a beaucoups de points, aussi.



Oui ben bon courage avec Silvio  

Bon sinon, d'après ce que j'ai compris (et je suis sûre que vous vous ferez un plaisir de me remettre dans le droit chemin si je n'ai en fait pas bien compris), tibomonG4 est à l'exposition de la pomme ou sur le point d'y aller (elle fait son sac à dos, elle est toute emmoustillée).... donc nous avons une semaine pour mettre en place avec Nobody, doEvil, supermoquette, amok ... (s'il le vaut bien mais il a déjà son personnage et les points ils s'en tamponne l'oeil) cette histoire de rôles, de jeu ect ....   

Je suis là pour vous rassembler autour, pour, ensemble.

Votre ministre des NE et du C. donc du NEC.


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui ben bon courage avec Silvio
> 
> Bon sinon, d'après ce que j'ai compris (et je suis sûre que vous vous ferez un plaisir de me remettre dans le droit chemin si je n'ai en fait pas bien compris), tibomonG4 est à l'exposition de la pomme ou sur le point d'y aller (elle fait son sac à dos, elle est toute emmoustillée).... donc nous avons une semaine pour mettre en place avec Nobody, doEvil, supermoquette, amok ... (s'il le vaut bien mais il a déjà son personnage et les points ils s'en tamponne l'oeil) cette histoire de rôles, de jeu ect ....
> 
> ...



Au lieu de raconter n'importe quoi, file au BMC ! Allez ! Houste !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

Toujours autour, jamais dedans !

Tu n'arrives plus &#224; retenir ton obsession ?
Viens _*dans*_ l'Opposition


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Héo mais comment vous parlez au ministre du NEC.

toi supermoquette t'as trop de pêchés impurs pour que je vienne dedans ton parti  
et toi l'amok explique moi ce que c'est que le BMC ? 

Putain y'a deux personnes sérieuses ici : Rezba et Doc ....


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

Ben ouais, y'a ceux qui bossent au Chateau et ceux qui vont &#233;pater la galerie &#224; l'&#233;tranger 


_Pitin, Teo, des id&#233;es novateuses et rassemblatrices _


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> (...)
> Putain y'a deux personnes sérieuses ici : Rezba et Doc ....




Merci ! J'ai toujours su que j'étais un rigolo  pourtant... pffff


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3962196 a dit:
			
		

> H&#233;o mais comment vous parlez au ministre du NEC.



Le g&#233;n&#233;ral parle comme il veut &#224; qui il veut ! Il est rude, soit, mais fid&#232;le &#224; la d&#233;mocratie. Tout gouvernement sait qu'il vaut mieux avoir l'arm&#233;e avec lui que contre lui. Continuez &#224; jouer votre Alliot Marie et je vois dans mes boules de cristal un petit coup d'&#233;tat vite fait de derri&#232;re les fagots: ban de ce sujet pour tous les ministres !



> toi supermoquette t'as trop de p&#234;ch&#233;s impurs pour que je vienne dedans ton parti
> et toi l'amok explique moi ce que c'est que le BMC ?


Mon dieu... BNC : Bordel Militaire de Campagne !
Et on dit : "G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok".



> Putain y'a deux personnes s&#233;rieuses ici : Rezba et Doc ....


Non : 3 !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Merci ! J'ai toujours su que j'étais un rigolo  pourtant... pffff



J'ai mis des petits points de suspension et en plus je sais pas compter ...

Mais toutes proposition constitutionnelle est la bienvenue et en ce qui concerne la politique étrangère tu te débrouilles pas mal avec l'amok


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

Je le travaille au corps  C'est ce que pr&#233;f&#233;re les baroudeurs comme lui


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> avec l'amok



LE général Amok, ou plus simplement : Général Amok. Deuxième avertissement. On ne badine pas avec les grades, au chateau.


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je le travaille au corps  C'est ce que préfére les baroudeurs comme lui



On avait dit : pas en public ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> ... des cerveaux attentifs et empressés...


N'exagérons rien.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Pitin, Teo, des idées novateuses et rassemblatrices _


 
Elles seront bienvenues là : attention au cumul


----------



## joanes (11 Septembre 2006)

_L'amok est un comportement sp&#233;cifique &#224; la culture malaisienne, par lequel le sujet, pour venger la mort de l'un des siens ou simplement une insulte, « court l'amok » et tue autant de personnes qu'il le peut jusqu'&#224; ce que lui-m&#234;me soit mis &#224; mort. Par extension, le terme d&#233;signe un forcen&#233; et une maladie mentale dont le sympt&#244;me est la grande propension du sujet &#224; injurier ceux qui l'entourent._ :mouais: :mouais: 

Si je s'rais nous j'me m&#233;fierai quand m&#234;me    


Oh, bonjour mon G&#233;n&#233;ral, j'vous avais pas vue...aille non, pas la t&#234;te


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Elles seront bienvenues là : attention au cumul


C'est à stap...!!!
social music revolution...
C'est à stap...!!!

:sleep: 

Traduction pour les limités en vocabulaire : c'est à se taper le c.. par terre.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

Le con ? c'est les filles qui vont &#234;tre contentes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je trouve d'ailleurs que le nouveau gouvernement fait bien peu de cas de l'arm&#233;e : cela fait 24 heures que le BMC n'a pas &#233;t&#233; ravitaill&#233; en chair fra&#238;che. Les damoiselles marchent sur le bassin comme des culbutos et il serait plus que temps de les changer.



Le Ministre de l'agriculture va, je pense, prendre les choses en main  :rateau: 



silvio a dit:


> Farpaitement !
> Moi maintenant je cours &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de toi, vot' S&#233;r&#233;nissime ...:love::love::love:
> Tant de soutien &#224; l'opposition sociale pour que ne me soit m&#234;me pas propos&#233; un poste en retour, alors que 3 ministres de l'Inf&#226;me DocEvil (pardon Doc, c'est juste pour le style, malheureux je te l'accorde mais j'ai la gueule de bois ) trouvent place dans ce nouveau gouvernement, dont le tra&#238;tre de pacotille !!!
> 
> ...



Monsieur Silvio, je vois que de nouveau notre casquette a chang&#233; de couleur, je sais que vous allez o&#249; vous portent les vents. &#202;tes-vous s&#251;r d'avoir pris le bon ? Laissez donc le gouvernement travailler avant de le r&#233;criminer


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Oh, bonjour mon Général, j'vous avais pas vue...aille non, pas la tête



Pensez donc à faire vérifier que l'héliport est assez grand pour qu'il pose son tigre


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur Silvio, je vois que de nouveau notre casquette a chang&#233; de couleur, je sais que vous allez o&#249; vous portent les vents. &#202;tes-vous s&#251;r d'avoir pris le bon ? Laissez donc le gouvernement travailler avant de le r&#233;criminer


Ah &#231;a Ma&#238;tresse, c'est de ta faute : quand je vois que j'ai gach&#233; les plus belles ann&#233;es de ma vie pour toi, pour voir aujourd'hui l'inf&#226;me Ed pr&#233;sent dans ton gouvernement !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ah &#231;a Ma&#238;tresse, c'est de ta faute : quand je vois que j'ai gach&#233; les plus belles ann&#233;es de ma vie pour toi, pour voir aujourd'hui l'inf&#226;me Ed pr&#233;sent dans ton gouvernement !!


Pas assez rapide, petit scarab&#233;e.


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas assez rapide, petit scarabée.



Y a pô de justice !!!
:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

ouais silvio laisse rezba travailler


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> ouais silvio laisse rezba travailler



Hé ?
Ben il fait quoi ?
Ed rien, mais Rezba ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

Hop hop hop, 

Attention Silvio, en tant que ministre de la r&#233;pression des fraudes, je te donne UN avertissement pour utilisation abusive de Smileys dans le forum du ch&#226;teau.


Ce sera le dernier.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Y a pô de justice !!!
> :hein:



Il y en aura, tout le gouvernement est invité à y travailler à partir d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y en aura, tout le gouvernement est invit&#233; &#224; y travailler &#224; partir d'aujourd'hui


D'ailleurs, j'attends tout seul comme un con dans la salle de r&#233;union depuis 10 minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y en aura, tout le gouvernement est invité à y travailler à partir d'aujourd'hui


Et des propositions concrètes, un projet de révision englobant tout à la fois les attentes des électeurs et vos jérémiades passées ? Il y en aura aussi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et des propositions concrètes, un projet de révision englobant tout à la fois les attentes des électeurs et vos jérémiades passées ? Il y en aura aussi ?


Toi, on te donne le petit doigt, tu veux le bras. 


Non, non, il n'y aucune connotation sexuelle dans cette remarque.


----------



## philire (11 Septembre 2006)

.....


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et des propositions concrètes, un projet de révision englobant tout à la fois les attentes des électeurs et vos jérémiades passées ? Il y en aura aussi ?



Et l'armée ? Quoi de prévu pour l'armée ? Mes soldats commencent à gronder...

Pour l'instant Teo et Freelancer les occupent dans un remake du duo Russel / Monroe, mais ca fait 3 fois qu'ils chantent le même morceau.

Quant au Doc, récupéré enlisé dans les marais et l'ampoule clignotant des S.O.S éperdus, mes fiers guerriers lui ont rayé le disque. Autant dire qu'il n'a plus grand interêt.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Quant au Doc, récupéré enlisé dans les marais et l'ampoule clignotant des S.O.S éperdus, mes fiers guerriers lui ont rayé le disque. Autant dire qu'il n'a plus grand interêt.


Tu ne perds rien pour attendre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est qui le tôlier du boxon, ces temps-ci?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est qui le tôlier du boxon, ces temps-ci?


C'est tellement énorme que tu ne devineras jamais...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ah ça Maîtresse, c'est de ta faute : quand je vois que j'ai gaché les plus belles années de ma vie pour toi, pour voir aujourd'hui l'infâme Ed présent dans ton gouvernement !!



Tu pourras pas dire qu'on ne t'avait pas prévenu 
:rateau:


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je trouve d'ailleurs que le nouveau gouvernement fait bien peu de cas de l'armée : cela fait 24 heures que le BMC n'a pas été ravitaillé en chair fraîche. Les damoiselles marchent sur le bassin comme des culbutos et il serait plus que temps de les changer.



oui, pis bon, la prochaine fois faudra qu'elles soient propres !  :rateau:


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hop hop hop,
> 
> Attention Silvio, en tant que ministre de la répression des fraudes, je te donne UN avertissement pour utilisation abusive de Smileys dans le forum du château.
> 
> ...



Y a Le Chat Dans Le Dos qui m'a déjà menacé, alors là, toi, maintenant, je rigole ....
 
Sympa ta signature en tout cas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Y a Le Chat Dans Le Dos qui m'a déjà menacé, alors là, toi, maintenant, je rigole ....
> 
> Sympa ta signature en tout cas


Merci, c'est monsieur Amok qui me l'a faite. 

En revanche, la tienne, je ne sais pas si elle va durer tr&#232;s longtemps.  
T'as pas plus gros?


----------



## Craquounette (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mon dieu... BMC : Bordel Militaire de Campagne !



L'espace d'un instant j'ai  cru que Général Amok s'était mis au vélo...


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> L'espace d'un instant j'ai  cru que Général Amok s'était mis au vélo...



Avec ses problèmes d'artères, je le mettrais surtout au régime sans selle  

Il est tout raidi de partout, ça le détendra de l'intérieur :rateau: 





_:mouais: Désolé, je sors :rose:  _


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

désolé, j'ai raté la réunion des sinistres.

J'étais en plein transports avec une fraiche donzelle. C'est que je prends mon rôle à coeur. 

iChat!??? cette sale bête ne réponds pas!:rose:


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

N'ai pas trouver le Salon oukoncause de la politique future de notre beau Castel. ET puis j'avais des routes &#224; r&#233;parer apr&#232;s le passage des chars de l'arm&#233;e verte du Gu&#233;n&#233;rale Amok:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> désolé, j'ai raté la réunion des sinistres.
> 
> J'étais en plein transports avec une fraiche donzelle. C'est que je prends mon rôle à coeur.
> 
> iChat!??? cette sale bête ne réponds pas!:rose:





joanes a dit:


> N'ai pas trouver le Salon oukoncause de la politique future de notre beau Castel. ET puis j'avais des routes à réparer après le passage des chars de l'armée verte du Guénérale Amok:rateau:



Problème d'accent avec ichat... J'ai croisé Joanes à un moment donné mais je n'ai jamais trouvé la maîtresse et Odré. 
A ce propos, une heure de rendez-vous aurait pu être utile.


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Problème d'accent avec ichat... J'ai croisé Joanes à un moment donné mais je n'ai jamais trouvé la maîtresse et Odré.
> A ce propos, une heure de rendez-vous aurait pu être utile.


Où l'on voit encore l'incurie du gouvernment actuel : même pas foutu de se retrouver sur iChat !!
:rateau:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Et que dire du silence de leur maîtresse ?!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Où l'on voit encore l'incurie du gouvernment actuel : même pas foutu de se retrouver sur iChat !!
> :rateau:


Le gouvernement c'est que trois personnes, le reste c'est que des branlos qui coûtent cher et font augmenter les impôts


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Si a la fin de cette journée ce gouvernement de mes choses n'a pas apporté des réponses claires aux questions que se pose le peuple, en vérité je vous le dit : coup d'état militaire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Septembre 2006)

\0/


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

( . )( . )           ?




Fab'Fab a dit:


> \0/


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> [...] coup d'état militaire !



Ah ? Il va être temps de s'intéresser à ce fil on dirait...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

Y'aura des ouvertures pour des pals sur pieux de résineux? ...  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Bien entendu. &#199;a pourrait m&#234;me passer "sport national"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

:bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :king: :style:


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le gouvernement c'est que trois personnes, le reste c'est que des branlos qui coûtent cher et font augmenter les impôts



Et en plusse y'en a qui mettent du pognon en Suisse :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :king: :style:


Naas, sort de ce corps! :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si a la fin de cette journée ce gouvernement de mes choses n'a pas apporté des réponses claires aux questions que se pose le peuple, en vérité je vous le dit : coup d'état militaire !


si je peux aider....... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3963749 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Il va être temps de s'intéresser à ce fil on dirait...


héhé......  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'aura des ouvertures pour des pals sur pieux de résineux? ...  :love: :love:


présentez..... armes !!  

  :love:






_© Mignola_​


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'aura des ouvertures pour des pals sur pieux de r&#233;sineux? ...  :love: :love:



Tirhum, on a besoin d'un VRP pour passer une grosse commande !




tirhum a dit:


> si je peux aider.......
> 
> h&#233;h&#233;......
> 
> ...


C'est plus &#231;a que je disais ...
Les grands esprits ...


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si a la fin de cette journée ce gouvernement de mes choses n'a pas apporté des réponses claires aux questions que se pose le peuple, en vérité je vous le dit : coup d'état militaire !


Généralissime ?!..... Amok ?!....... 




​ 
_encore un dessin de Mignola© pour Patoch'... _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _encore un dessin de Mignola© pour Patoch'... _



Mignola fait partie de mes préférés et j'adore les images pieuses... Merci :love:


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2006)

Marrant cette nouvelle discipline de saut à la perche !
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Non... les *SOTS* &#224; la perche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2006)

Comment se fait-il que Pascalseptantesept ait les identifiants de Backcat, hein?!? C'est quoi c't'endauffe?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

C'est bon pour son aura  Mais &#231;a me discr&#233;dite quelque peu n'est-ce pas ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Probl&#232;me d'accent avec ichat... J'ai crois&#233; Joanes &#224; un moment donn&#233; mais je n'ai jamais trouv&#233; la ma&#238;tresse et Odr&#233;.
> A ce propos, une heure de rendez-vous aurait pu &#234;tre utile.



J'ai &#233;t&#233; bien inspir&#233;e de ne pas vous nommer Ministre des nouvelles technologies, on dirait. Odr&#233; a trouv&#233; du premier coup  

Pour le reste, le salle de r&#233;union ichat est ouverte *tous les apr&#232;s-midis et jusque tard dans la soir&#233;e* et ceci depuis hier, date du mp. Je suppose que, m&#234;me si votre horloge interne est bas&#233;e sur les temps suisse, le cr&#233;neau horaire est suffisamment &#233;tendu pour que votre emploi du temps vous permette de nous rejoindre.


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2006)

Salle de réunion... Nous au moins on se réunissait au Hammam..
Autres temps, autres moeurs


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Tiens je relis le dernier paragraphe du r&#232;glement, c'est int&#233;ressant


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Je demande au Chambellan et au Pr&#233;sident de l'Assembl&#233;e d'ouvrir les d&#233;bats concernant les modifications de la Constitution dans les plus brefs d&#233;lais  Bien que nous ayons jusqu'au 18 septembre pour en discuter, les all&#233;es et venues du peuple entre deux pommiers et quelques activit&#233;s autres font que cette n&#233;cessit&#233; s'impose


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Ceci est une belle cacade 


pardon _Oh ma&#238;tresse_, pas ce que vous venez de dire, hum, mais j'ai un peu m&#233;lang&#233; MP et le fil...


Pffffiou... J'en connais un qui va me tomber dessus  Si je me fais exiler, toutes mes excuses :siffle


Pas taper Amok hein ? Gentil...


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _
> J'esp&#232;re que tu t'es couch&#233; mon Teo, et que tu n'as pas attendu le p'tit t&#233;n&#233;breux qui me sert d'alter ego et de soutien logistique dans PovrePoint&#169; : je viens de voir David partir se chercher un canap&#233; dans l'agence, en attendant notre vir&#233;e chez les Rois du Monde, dans une heure et quart.
> :afraid:
> _



J'ai lu tard sur le Canap&#233; de mon Bureau minist&#233;riel en attendant pti t&#233;n&#233;breux (j'en veux bien un pour Noel au fait ). Et l&#224; vu l'heure je pense que c'est pas la peine d'imaginer qu'on se retrouve &#224; la Cantine du Gouvernement, _comme pr&#233;vu_ ? Z'&#234;tes en mission ext&#233;rieure dans le cadre d'un &#233;change de plage et de planche &#224; voile ? 

J'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; pas appeler, style genre, &#233;vitons l'incident diplomatique 

_Note personnelle: pffff je crois qu'il faut que je dorme. Je fais que des conneries  _


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Note personnelle: pffff je crois qu'il faut que je dorme. Je fais que des conneries  _


Bah non. T'en écris aussi.


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je demande au *Chamellan*....


C'est qui le chameau ? 
En tout cas bien heureuse de votre election,madame.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est qui le chameau ?
> En tout cas bien heureuse de votre election,madame.



Une regrettable coquille   

Je vous remercie 


Bien, je ne saurais voir souffrir le fidèle *Silvio* plus longtemps. Il a été déçu de ne pas être récompensé en étant Ministre. Je voulais lui faire la surprise mais soit, je ne suis pas pour la torture mentale, donc je lui offre mes remerciements sous la forme d'*un point*. Il m'en restera 4 à donner. Que cela ne l'empêche pas de suivre qui bon lui semble pour la campagne à venir


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai été bien inspirée de ne pas vous nommer Ministre des nouvelles technologies, on dirait. Odré a trouvé du premier coup
> 
> Pour le reste, le salle de réunion ichat est ouverte *tous les après-midis et jusque tard dans la soirée* et ceci depuis hier, date du mp. Je suppose que, même si votre horloge interne est basée sur les temps suisse, le créneau horaire est suffisamment étendu pour que votre emploi du temps vous permette de nous rejoindre.



Très bien maîtresse, et merci pour ces précisions. 
Deux choses : 

-Non, je ne suis pas suisse. faut pas déconner non plus. 
- Avè ou sans les accents? Je veux bien avec, mon Ichat ne veut pas. Vous avez pourtant vu ma copie d'écran?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Tiens je pourrais proposer une modif juste pour rire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens je pourrais proposer une modif juste pour rire


Si c'est juste pour rire, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3963858 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon pour son aura  Mais ça me discrédite quelque peu n'est-ce pas ? :mouais:



Cher chaton vous êtes le bienvenue dans ce château et en cette paroisse. Ne faîtes donc pas attention à tous ces opposants. 



mado a dit:


> Salle de réunion... Nous au moins on se réunissait au Hammam..
> Autres temps, autres moeurs



Sainte Mado je vous reconnais bien là. Même si nos salles de réunion sont moins confortable, vous pouvez venir nous faire part de vos réflexions d'hammam.



supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens je relis le dernier paragraphe du règlement, c'est intéressant



En effet.



supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens je pourrais proposer une modif juste pour rire



Rigolons donc, le mardi c'est pour rire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'aura des ouvertures pour des pals sur pieux de résineux? ...  :love: :love:



Seulement pour les pêcheurs Mr PATOCHMAN ...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3963759 a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu. Ça pourrait même passer "sport national"



Ah les grands moyens ! 

Je vois que l'armée s'agrandit, il y aurait il des infidèles venant de contrées différentes ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Tiens Odr&#233; a trouv&#233; le bouton multiciter


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens Odré a trouvé le bouton multiciter



:mouais: le cuir d'autruche est souple monsieur le leather de l'opposition sociale.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai &#233;t&#233; bien inspir&#233;e de ne pas vous nommer Ministre des nouvelles technologies, on dirait.



Putain, la bache ! :rateau: 



> Odr&#233; a trouv&#233; du premier coup



Avec la toile que tu as a ta disposition, Ed _*the brain*_, tu vas pouvoir installer un cirque : il ne te manque plus que la sciure ! Dans un premier temps, tu pouras toujours faire sauter des morbacks &#224; travers des trombones enflamm&#233;s !


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pas taper Amok hein ? Gentil...



Le G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok est s&#233;v&#232;re mais pas au point de s'en prendre aux simples d'esprits qui confondent MP et messages publics ! Entre vous et l'autre enclum&#233; pas foutu d'ouvrir iChat, je suis totalement rassur&#233; sur l'avenir de notre royaume.


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une regrettable coquille
> 
> Je vous remercie
> 
> ...



Pffft ! 1 point ... quelle mis&#232;re ... j'attendais le poste d'EBO, et on me file un point ...
:mouais:
Mais je suis fier de mon score Madame ! il est le reflet de mon int&#233;grit&#233; dans ce panier de crabes compromis ... :rateau:
Bon l'arm&#233;e &#233;tant la garante du bien g&#233;n&#233;ral, vers qui penche l'Herr Obersturmfurher Amok ? l'Opposition ?




Amok a dit:


> Le G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok est s&#233;v&#232;re mais pas au point de s'en prendre aux simples d'esprits qui confondent MP et messages publics ! Entre vous et l'autre enclum&#233; pas foutu d'ouvrir iChat, je suis totalement rassur&#233; sur l'avenir de notre royaume.


Oh pur&#233;e !!!! il en reste un pour faire une d&#233;claration ?


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon l'arm&#233;e &#233;tant la garante du bien g&#233;n&#233;ral, vers qui penche l'Herr Obersturmfurher Amok ? l'Opposition ?



L'arm&#233;e h&#233;site encore, mais plus pour longtemps. Ils sont bien gentils dans ce gouvernement mais visiblement il faut d&#233;monter trois ministres pour en reconstituer un de correct avec les pi&#232;ces r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;es.

Or, de quoi a besoin notre royaume ? Apr&#232;s la farce du gouvernement Otarie Docqu&#233;ville, dit "la lampe" (et contrairement au g&#233;nie, si celui l&#224; fut frott&#233; il n'en r&#233;sultat pas de miracles), il nous faut un pouvoir fort mais social (pour l'heure, rien de nouveau), ma&#238;trisant la technologie (ca, on a vu), et communiquant avec aisance (pour l'instant, ca se r&#233;sume &#224; : on va voir ca).

Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, un seul candidat nous semblait digne de ce poste : Supermoquette. Le peuple en a d&#233;cid&#233; autrement, soit. Mais le peuple, parfois, a besoin que l'on fasse sauter la cl&#233; pour qu'il puisse voir le jour &#224; travers le trou de la serrure.

La cl&#233; va, si rien ne change (deuxi&#232;me avertissement) sauter avec ce qu'il faut de TNT.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La clé va, si rien ne change (deuxième avertissement) sauter avec ce qu'il faut de TNT.



Serais ce un ultimatum ?

Si le leather de l'opposition qui a droit à une proposition pouvait écouter vos doléances nous pourrions éviter d'aller jusqu'à la guerre.


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mais le peuple, parfois, a besoin que l'on fasse sauter la clé pour qu'il puisse voir le jour à travers le trou de la serrure.
> 
> La clé va, si rien ne change (deuxième avertissement) sauter avec ce qu'il faut de TNT.


Euh ? :mouais:
C'est sale ?

Bon, moi j'ai retenu un truc :

SUPERMOQUETTE POWAAAAAAAAAA !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Serais ce un ultimatum ?
> 
> Si le leather de l'opposition qui a droit à une proposition pouvait écouter vos doléances nous pourrions éviter d'aller jusqu'à la guerre.



Je me suis déjà exprimé à ce sujet ! Faut suivre ! mais effectivement je peux en faire une, pour rire. Ça sera déjà beaucoup plus de proposition que le gouvernement qui prétendait au(x) changement(s?) depuis le début de ce jeu !  

Vous voyez bien que l'ex-opposition ne cherchait que le pouvoir !


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Serais ce un ultimatum ?
> 
> Si le leather de l'opposition qui a droit à une proposition pouvait écouter vos doléances nous pourrions éviter d'aller jusqu'à la guerre.



C'est un ultimatum qui fut déposé ce matin et n'a pas depuis varié d'un iota. Le fait que vous ne prétiez aucune attention aux messages de l'armée ne me pousse pas a la clémence.
Un conseil, l'autruche : lorsque vous aurez la tête dans le sable, n'oubliez pas que votre arrière train sera lui dirigé au zenith. Si vous tenez un tant soit peu a ne pas être enfouie jusqu'au épaules, voir aux ailes, par une surprise majuscule vous feriez mieux de filer dare-dare jusqu'au bureau de votre maîtresse et de lui dire de pondre vite fait un communiqué apte a contenter l'armée. Le peuple, ca peut attendre.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224; une proposition (en bleu) :



> LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN
> 
> Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin. Vingt-quatre heures avant la fin du scrutin, silvio est banni de l'ensemble des forums macg&#233;n&#233;ration pour un jour, &#224; discr&#233;tion du G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok.
> Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
> ...


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà dit, un seul candidat nous semblait digne de ce poste :* Supermoquette*. Le peuple en a décidé autrement, soit. Mais le peuple, parfois, a besoin que l'on fasse sauter la clé pour qu'il puisse voir le jour à travers le trou de la serrure.
> 
> La clé va, si rien ne change (deuxième avertissement) sauter avec ce qu'il faut de TNT.


C'est marrant ça l'armée soutenant Supermoquette, ça me défrise un peu. M'enfin, on peut avoir une photo du prétendant au milieu des beaux militaires ?:bebe:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous voyez bien que l'ex-opposition ne cherchait que le pouvoir !




Nous voyons, Super, nous voyons. Mais le pouvoir est au bout du fusil, et ce gouvernement risque de l'apprendre a ses dépends.


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Voil&#224; une proposition (en bleu) : Vingt-quatre heures avant la fin du scrutin, silvio est banni de l'ensemble des forums macg&#233;n&#233;ration pour un jour, &#224; discr&#233;tion du G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok.



Salopiaud !

Alors que tu avais mon soutien !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Salopiaud !
> 
> Alors que tu avais mon soutien !


Mais je t'en suis justement reconnaissant ! mais il faut que tu acceptes que tu portes la poisse, ainsi ton soutiens depuis la prison sera bien plus efficace !


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le peuple, ca peut attendre.


Hé hooo nan mais où il va l'étoilé de ma grosse caisse. Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le peuple ? 
Vive le château libre ! A bas les dirigeants de pacotille ! Gérons nous même notre avenir. Changeons tout, ne soyons pas la propriété du patronnat prêt à appuyer sur le bouton !\o/
Vive l'anarchie ! Et vive le rock indé !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et fézé des omelettes.
Non mais.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est marrant ça l'armée soutenant Supermoquette, ça me défrise un peu. M'enfin, on peut avoir une photo du prétendant au milieu des beaux militaires ?:bebe:



Le royaume n'est pas un claque, contrairement a ce que semble croire cette, hum, melounette dont les propos frisent souvent l'incohérence. J'aimerais d'ailleurs savoir à quel titre elle s'exprime ici en des propos peu compatibles avec la gravité des évenements que nous traversons.

Depuis quand un quidam s'adresse t-il directement au chef de l'opposition et au Général en chef ? Qui plus est, avec l'oeil égrillard, coiffée comme le toît d'un Hôtel Grill Campanille et une gouaille qui me semblent necessiter une punition dans les plus brefs délais. J'appelle immédiatement l'ajudant Lepal, fer de lance de notre armée et responsable des "problèmes" intérieurs qui va immédiatement étouffer dans la coquille les cris forts peu agréables et me perturbant le marteau, l'enclume mais aussi l'étrier de cette intruse.

Je profite d'ailleurs de cette intervention pour indiquer que le sablier coule comme peut couler le sang de ceux qui restent sourds à nos demandes.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Hé hooo nan mais où il va l'étoilé de ma grosse caisse. Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le peuple ?


L'installation d'un climat sécuritaire et stable par l'Armée est une condition siné qua non pour l'établissement d'un épanouissement populaire !


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> H&#233; hooo nan mais o&#249; il va l'&#233;toil&#233; de ma grosse caisse. Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le peuple ?
> Vive le ch&#226;teau libre ! A bas les dirigeants de pacotille ! G&#233;rons nous m&#234;me notre avenir. Changeons tout, ne soyons pas la propri&#233;t&#233; du patronnat pr&#234;t &#224; appuyer sur le bouton !\o/
> Vive l'anarchie ! Et vive le rock ind&#233; !
> 
> ...



Melounette semble avoir eue un malaise en voyant les arguments de l'adjudant Lepal. Actuellement nous la baffons pour qu'elle reprenne ses esprits. Nul doute qu'apr&#232;s _*cet interm&#232;de (disons de 5 minutes dans un premier temps)*_ elle revienne a un comportement plus raisonnable.

L'arm&#233;e a des pouvoirs, elle le d&#233;couvre a ses d&#233;pends.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si a la fin de cette journée ce gouvernement de mes choses n'a pas apporté des réponses claires aux questions que se pose le peuple, en vérité je vous le dit : coup d'état militaire !



Et quelles sont donc ces questions ? Si vous avez les réponses, vous pouvez apporter votre pierre à l'édifice du château par le biais de votre leather. Nous avons jusqu'au 18 septembre pour en discuter.

Vous m'avez l'air bien pressé ... 
(d'ailleurs j'ai un pressoir à vendre ça intéresse quelqu'un ?)



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis déjà exprimé à ce sujet ! Faut suivre ! mais effectivement je peux en faire une, pour rire. Ça sera déjà beaucoup plus de proposition que le gouvernement qui prétendait au(x) changement(s?) depuis le début de ce jeu !
> 
> Vous voyez bien que l'ex-opposition ne cherchait que le pouvoir !



Vous faîtes aussi partie de ce gouvernement puisque vous pouvez proposer.
Vous avez donc du pouvoir. Hé.
Remarquez que j'uses mes petits doigts à vous expliquer le dernier paragraphe de la constitution qui se trouve dans votre signature.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3964256 a dit:
			
		

> Vous fa&#238;tes aussi partie de ce gouvernement puisque vous pouvez proposer.
> Vous avez donc du pouvoir. H&#233;.
> Remarquez que j'uses mes petits doigts &#224; vous expliquer le dernier paragraphe de la constitution qui se trouve dans votre signature.



Grave erreur de lecture ! je ne fais partie que du pouvoir/conseil l&#233;gislatif, point du gouvernement (autrement appel&#233; ex&#233;cutif?, qui se r&#233;sume &#224; 3 personnes !


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Melounette vient de reprendre ses esprits. Elle sait maintenant ce qu'il en coute de tenir tête à l'armée.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Grave erreur de lecture ! je ne fais partie que du conseil législatif, point du gouvernement, qui se résume à 3 personnes !



J'approuve ce que vous dîtes, et reconnais mon erreur mais, le conseil législatif est un pouvoir aussi. Je ne suis même pas dans le gouvernement, je l'accompagne en appaisant les esprits.

[mode gourde pleine on] Putain regardez moi cette bande de machos, j'vais demander la réouverture des maisons closes si ça continue ! [mode gourde pleine off]


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais je t'en suis justement reconnaissant ! mais il faut que tu acceptes que tu portes la poisse, ainsi ton soutiens depuis la prison sera bien plus efficace !


Ah vu comme ça ... :mouais:
Mais j'aurai préféré que cela soit de mon propre chef : je peux m'autocensurer (en fait, nan, mais bon ...) 
Mais pourquoi de tous les forums ? :hein:

Pis qu'est-ce qui m'empêche de voter pour toi, dès l'ouverture de la campagne, hein, hein ?
Bon ok je vais voter comme d'hab pour Tirhum ...


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3964276 a dit:
			
		

> [mode gourde pleine on] Putain regardez moi cette bande de machos, j'vais demander la r&#233;ouverture des maisons closes si &#231;a continue ! [mode gourde pleine off]



Ca tombe bien, cela fait partie des propositions de l'arm&#233;e. Quant aux fortes t&#234;tes comme, hum, melounette, qu'ils sachent que la punition est claire : 5 minutes de prison puis en cas de r&#233;cidive exil sur l'ile de Maquebidouye, bien connue pour &#234;tre l'endroit le plus chiant du royaume.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'approuve ce que vous dîtes, et reconnais mon erreur mais, le conseil législatif est un pouvoir aussi. Je ne suis même pas dans le gouvernement, je l'accompagne en appaisant les esprits.


Comme je l'ai dis dès le début, cette constitution me va, donc a priori, à part pour te faire plaisir, je n'ai point besoin de proposer un changement. Je me gausse juste des personnes qui hurlaient au changement pendant tant de tours, histoire de se faire élire, et dont on voit clairement qu'ils n'y avaient même pas réfléchi ! il faut s'y mettre à 15 pour avoir des idées ? 

Du vent, je vous l'avais bien dit !


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca tombe bien, cela fait partie des propositions de l'armée. Quant aux fortes têtes comme, hum, melounette, qu'ils sachent que la punition est claire : 5 minutes de prison puis en cas de récidive exil sur l'ile de Maquebidouye, bien connue pour être l'endroit le plus chiant du royaume.


d'un autre côté, elle a bon goût côté musical ... :love::love:
on peut pas lui infliger ça :rose:
un peu de mansuètude,  Herr  Badaboum !


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Herr  Badaboum !



Silvio vient de verser un accompte pour la traversée.


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> (...) Bon ok je vais voter comme d'hab pour Tirhum ...


'ttention, ça pique..........


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dis dès le début, cette constitution me va, donc a priori, à part pour te faire plaisir, je n'ai point besoin de proposer un changement. Je me gausse juste des personnes qui hurlaient au changement pendant tant de tours, histoire de se faire élire, et dont on voit clairement qu'ils n'y avaient même pas réfléchi ! il faut s'y mettre à 15 pour avoir des idées ?
> 
> Du vent, je vous l'avais bien dit !



Ah ... que tu te gausses je n'en doutais point. 

Si cette constitution te va, ce sont donc les membres en place qui te déplaisent. Ainsi, tu veux changer le gouvernement, quitte à utiliser la force de l'Amok, dans le but, si j'ai bien compris, de prendre le pouvoir.  

Nous tournons en rond, heureusement que vous ne faîtes pas la révolution.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ainsi, tu veux changer le gouvernement, quitte à utiliser la force de l'Amok, dans le but, si j'ai bien compris, de prendre le pouvoir.


Ah une différence majeure : je ne m'en suis jamais caché ! Et je te rappelle que j'ai déjà proposé une modification de la Loi qui a été acceptée, moi !


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Silvio vient de verser un accompte pour la traversée.


Purée, c'est dur quand même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Je propose que l'on discute de la proposition de Nobody (la fonction recherche n'étant pas activée j'ai pas trouvé le post d'origine dans les pages du château et puis j'ai d'autres choses à faire, il faut que je vende un pressoir et c'est pas de la tarte).

Mais d'après ce que j'avais retenu l'histoire des gages peut être mises en place. Comme l'a proposé pour rire et sans le faire exprès supermoquette en proposant le bannissement de silvio (et comme l'a fait je le suppose Amok avec Melounette), les gages ça peut faire rire et épicer l'aventure. Et en même temps amener les autres posteurs à se sentir concerné.

Pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un code de l'honneur et du doigté et son corrolaires les sanctions applicables, un tribunal, une prison, des gages ?

Que pensez vous de l'argent aussi. 1 points vaudrait tant d'argent (ou de coquillages comme vous le voulez) et permettrait d'acheter sa caution d'emprisonnement.

Enfin voilà pour l'instant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Bien belle cérémonie, Général


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'accepte, mais reste vigilant et prend note de la proposition de SM, bien evidemment acceptée pour ma part.


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> d'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, elle a bon go&#251;t c&#244;t&#233; musical ... :love::love:
> on peut pas lui infliger &#231;a :rose:
> un peu de mansu&#232;tude, Herr Badaboum !


Ne t'inqui&#232;te pas. L'anarchie est comme une rumeur qui se glisse et s'imisce &#224; tous les coins de rue et de douves. Et un jour elle &#233;clate.
Just say NO.\o/
Ne votez pas.
Les urnes sont d'ores et d&#233;j&#224; tronqu&#233;es. Faisons entendre la voix du vote blanc.
Si je pars en exil, la voix de l'anarchie ne se taiera pas, elle ne fera que monter au vu de vos "exploits". Personne n'a su asseoir son pouvoir, car il n'y a pas de pouvoir.

Attention Amok, si tu veux avoir la main lourde, sache que je tiens une Mamyblue dans la main et elle est charg&#233;e.:casse: 
Enfin je vais aller la mettre au courant d'abord, hein.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok ? Dis moi... notre projet de cr&#233;ation d'entreprise "Rent a Kick", &#231;a tient toujours.. je bosse sur le business plan l&#224;, et je commence &#224; avoir une bonne approche des tarifs concernant la partie "location de la fonction unipersonnelle de bannissement d'un sujet pendant une journ&#233;e". J'ai m&#234;me imagin&#233; des &#233;valuations de forfaits d&#233;gressifs, et me suis rapproch&#233; d'un &#233;tablissement bancaire usurier pour ce qui est des forfaits "lourdes campagnes de corruption"... Par contre, pas encore eu le temps de bosser sur la filiale "Ban It Your Self"...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Avec la toile que tu as a ta disposition, Ed _*the brain*_, tu vas pouvoir installer un cirque : il ne te manque plus que la sciure ! Dans un premier temps, tu pouras toujours faire sauter des morbacks à travers des trombones enflammés !









silvio a dit:


> Euh ? :mouais:
> C'est sale ?
> 
> Bon, moi j'ai retenu un truc :
> ...



La campagne n'est pas ouverte. Merci.



supermoquette a dit:


> Voilà une proposition (en bleu) :



Très bonne initiative. On peut voter pour? 



Amok a dit:


> Ca tombe bien, cela fait partie des propositions de l'armée. Quant aux fortes têtes comme, hum, melounette, qu'ils sachent que la punition est claire : 5 minutes de prison puis en cas de récidive exil sur l'ile de Maquebidouye, bien connue pour être l'endroit le plus chiant du royaume.



Et encore, tu échappes à Mac4ever.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> il faut s'y mettre à 15 pour avoir des idées ?
> 
> Du vent, je vous l'avais bien dit !




On peut même s'y mettre à plusieurs et vous savez comment cela s'appelle ? Non ? Une démocratie ! C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les points de changement de la Constitution seront discutés ici !


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

Y'a un orchestre dans votre bastringue? Un DJ résident? Un quelconque chef d'orchestre?

Ca manque franchement de musique tout ça ... 

*TCHICK **POUM TCHICK POUM TCHICK POUM TCHICK POUM*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

Oui. teo et Pitch.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3964403 a dit:
			
		

> Amok ? Dis moi... notre projet de création d'entreprise "Rent a Kick", ça tient toujours.. je bosse sur le business plan là, et je commence à avoir une bonne approche des tarifs concernant la partie "location de la fonction unipersonnelle de bannissement d'un sujet pendant une journée". J'ai même imaginé des évaluations de forfaits dégressifs, et me suis rapproché d'un établissement bancaire usurier pour ce qui est des forfaits "lourdes campagnes de corruption"... Par contre, pas encore eu le temps de bosser sur la filiale "Ban It Your Self"...



Je vois que il y a de la suite dans les idées  

L'armée s'industrialise !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On peut m&#234;me s'y mettre &#224; plusieurs et vous savez comment cela s'appelle ? Non ? Une d&#233;mocratie ! C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les points de changement de la Constitution seront discut&#233;s ici !


Ben &#231;a, pas le choix, c'est dans la r&#232;gle. Mais seules 3 personnes peuvent proposer une modification !


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ....la une d'une feuille de chou (trafiqu&#233;e)...​


l'est moche la casquette !!  ​ 


Amok a dit:


> Bon, j'accepte (...)


tu s'rais pas un peu plus classe, comme &#231;a ?!.......... 





&#169; Wendling​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben ça, pas le choix, c'est dans la règle. Mais seuls 3 personnes peuvent proposer une modification !



Ah ben voilà justement.

Je désapprouve ce non choix, cette règle. On devrait pouvoir élargir le cercle des décideurs et permettre les idées d'arriver jusqu'ici  .


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> On devrait pouvoir élargir le cercle des décideurs et permettre les idées d'arriver jusqu'ici  .



 Voir post précédent Madame la Ministre


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

A toute fin utile :



> *Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*
> 
> Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
> L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> A toute fin utile :



Justement 3 posteurs sur x posteurs qui participent au fil, donc 3 posteurs n'importe lesquels. Ce qui veut dire que les débats étant publics, autant que ces posteurs soient d'accord avec les propositions et jusque-là il y a eu des moments où ils n'étaient pas d'accord avec les propositions. Moi la première lors de votre demande de modification de la Constitution.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Y'a un orchestre dans votre bastringue? Un DJ r&#233;sident? Un quelconque chef d'orchestre?
> 
> Ca manque franchement de musique tout &#231;a ...
> 
> *TCHICK **POUM TCHICK POUM TCHICK POUM TCHICK POUM*


 
C'est exactement le bruit que fait la "daube" (je le cite) que Teo &#233;coute



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Oui. teo et Pitch.


 
A ce sujet, je constate que, sans avis, notre camarade et n&#233;anmoins ami, Teo pour le nommer, a &#233;t&#233; enr&#244;l&#233; pour participer au gouvernement de TibomonG4 alors que sa charge de travail est d&#233;j&#224; importante par ailleurs. Ce proc&#233;d&#233; est tr&#232;s cavalier. Dont acte.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire ! sauf que pour &#234;tre d'accord cel&#224; doit &#234;tre publiquement soumis ! or pour l'instant...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2006)

il est bien ce fil... si si... :sleep: ... bon ceci dit, on l'a connu plus en forme...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

Tu l'as dis, heureusement que l'Opposition propose des trucs


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, j'accepte, mais reste vigilant et prend note de la proposition de SM, bien evidemment acceptée pour ma part.



Plait-il ? :mouais:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3964403 a dit:
			
		

> Amok ? Dis moi... notre projet de création d'entreprise "Rent a Kick", ça tient toujours.. je bosse sur le business plan là, et je commence à avoir une bonne approche des tarifs concernant la partie "location de la fonction unipersonnelle de bannissement d'un sujet pendant une journée". J'ai même imaginé des évaluations de forfaits dégressifs, et me suis rapproché d'un établissement bancaire usurier pour ce qui est des forfaits "lourdes campagnes de corruption"... Par contre, pas encore eu le temps de bosser sur la filiale "Ban It Your Self"...






Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Très bonne initiative. On peut voter pour?


Je vote contre !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

Voter contre la proposition d'un candidat que tu soutiens publiquement, c'est pour le moins cavalier.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il est bien ce fil... si si... :sleep: ... bon ceci dit, on l'a connu plus en forme...  :rateau:



C'est vrai ca ! C'est mou ! Envoyez moi l'autruche, je vais lui montrer ma constitution !


----------



## silvio (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Voter contre la proposition d'un candidat que tu soutiens publiquement, c'est pour le moins cavalier.


au même titre qu'il me demande de ne pas voter pour lui pour être élu !
:rateau::rateau:



Amok a dit:


> C'est vrai ca ! C'est mou ! Envoyez moi l'autruche, je vais lui montrer ma constitution !



Grosse ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> au même titre qu'il me demande de ne pas voter pour lui pour être élu !
> :rateau::rateau:


Je n'ai pas dis cela et je compte bien que tu votes avant ton ban !


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> C'est exactement le bruit que fait la "daube" (je le cite) que Teo écoute



Un truc dans ce genre là ?  :style: :love:


----------



## N°6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est vrai ca ! C'est mou ! Envoyez moi l'autruche, je vais lui montrer ma constitution !



J'espère que t'as quand même prévu un plan B, au cas où...


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> J'espère que t'as quand même prévu un plan B, au cas où...



Au cas où... Quoi ?! :mouais:


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Au cas où... Quoi ?! :mouais:



En cas de soulévement populaire anti.....:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Mouarf  Y'en a qu'ont essay&#233;... Z'ont eu des probl&#232;mes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est vrai ca ! C'est mou ! Envoyez moi l'autruche, je vais lui montrer ma constitution !





N°6 a dit:


> J'espère que t'as quand même prévu un plan B, au cas où...





Amok a dit:


> Au cas où... Quoi ?! :mouais:



Mmmm je vous dérange ...

Oui que se passe t'il des pêchers à absoudre ?


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3964663 a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf  Y'en a qu'ont essayé... Z'ont eu des problèmes



Moui, moui, moui, je vois oui, Monsieur s'en est pris à une jeune damoiselle en fleur... quel combat


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3964675 a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm je vous d&#233;range ...
> 
> Oui que se passe t'il des p&#234;chers &#224; absoudre ?



Laisse les arbres tranquilles !

Sinon, oui, des tas : du sang de nioubs sur les mains, du pillage, des horreurs, la guerre, quoi : pr&#233;vois au moins la nuit ! 

L'adjudant Lepal ne veut plus lacher melounette qui pour le coup retourne sa veste et le reste, l'otarie chante "Mimi Pinson" dans le refectoire et est pass&#233;e au tube n&#233;on, Teo et Freelancer sont enferm&#233;s dans leurs robes paniers et mes hommes les jouent aux cartes. Bref, je m'ennuie, viens m'absoudre  et qu'on n'en parle plus !


----------



## N°6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok  a dit:


> Au cas o&#249;... Quoi ?! :mouais:




Mais c'est quoi ce g&#233;n&#233;ral ? On croirait entendre un d&#233;put&#233; europ&#233;en  ! 
S&#251;r de sa constitution au point de ne pas entrevoir l'ombre de la possibilit&#233; d'un coup de pied dans ses petites urnes.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ... l'otarie chante "Mimi Pinson" dans le refectoire et est passée au tube néon...


Mais c'est fini, oui ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce général ? On croirait entendre un député européen  !
> Sûr de sa constitution au point de ne pas entrevoir l'ombre de la possibilité d'un coup de pied dans ses petites burnes.



 Risqué.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce général ? On croirait entendre un député européen  !
> Sûr de sa constitution au point de ne pas entrevoir l'ombre de la possibilité d'un coup de pied dans ses petites urnes.



Dis moi, N°6, connais tu l'ile sauvage de Maquebidouye ? De longues plages de tessons, des eaux turquoises ou s'ébattent les requins ? Hmmmm ?




DocEvil a dit:


> Mais c'est fini, oui ?!



C'est ce que je me disais : tu es pire que le lapin Duracell !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Laisse les arbres tranquilles !
> 
> Sinon, oui, des tas : du sang de nioubs sur les mains, du pillage, des horreurs, la guerre, quoi : prévois au moins la nuit !
> 
> L'adjudant Lepal ne veut plus lacher melounette qui pour le coup retourne sa veste et le reste, l'otarie chante "Mimi Pinson" dans le refectoire et est passée au tube néon, Teo et Freelancer sont enfermés dans leurs robes paniers et mes hommes les jouent aux cartes. Bref, je m'ennuie, viens m'absoudre  et qu'on n'en parle plus !



Hé dis donc je suis Ministre Moi, tu crois parler à qui là ?

Les maisons closes sont encore closes.

Bon sinon je t'absous, qu'on n'en parle plus non plus.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> je t'absous, qu'on n'en parle plus non plus.



J'ai rien senti. Coup d'état en vue.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Teo et Freelancer sont enfermés dans leurs robes paniers et mes hommes les jouent aux cartes. Bref, je m'ennuie, viens m'absoudre  et qu'on n'en parle plus !



Vous pourriez me rendre mon Ministre je vous prie ? À moins qu'il ne soit consentant ? :mouais:


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai rien senti. Coup d'état en vue.



Le kidnaping n'est pas une solution


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai rien senti. Coup d'état en vue.



Général, il vous en faut plus que cela pour que vous sentiez quelque chose c'est bien connu !


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous pourriez me rendre mon Ministre je vous prie ? À moins qu'il ne soit consentant ? :mouais:



A ca... C'est plus un ministre mais une Go Go Danseuse. A mon avis, il faut lancer une offre d'emploi car celui là n'a pas l'air de vouloir rentrer ! Il en aide même deux ou trois à gagner en lorgnant entre l'osier les cartes des autres ! Le pauvre freelancer, lui, dort.


----------



## N°6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Risqu&#233;.


Pas du tout, d'ailleurs si j'avais voulu &#233;voquer &#231;a, j'aurais &#233;crit ses "vieilles" urnes ! 




Amok a dit:


> Dis moi, N&#176;6, connais tu l'ile sauvage de Maquebidouye ? De longues plages de tessons, des eaux turquoises ou s'&#233;battent les requins ? Hmmmm ?



Les tessons, c'est pour que je puisse d&#233;couper sylvio avant de le balancer au requins ? :love: 





Amok a dit:


> J'ai rien senti. Coup d'&#233;tat en vue.



Normal...  
Odr&#233;, dis lui "je t'absous *la ceinture*..." et qu'on en parle plus !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

La ceinture ... :mouais: 

J'absous c'est mon seul pouvoir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A ca... C'est plus un ministre mais une Go Go Danseuse. A mon avis, il faut lancer une offre d'emploi car celui là n'a pas l'air de vouloir rentrer ! Il en aide même deux ou trois à gagner en lorgnant entre l'osier les cartes des autres ! Le pauvre freelancer, lui, dort.



Cela voudrait-il dire que j'ai un Ministre démissionnaire ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela voudrait-il dire que j'ai un Ministre des missionnaires ? :mouais:


Un ministre des Kama Sutra serait d'une autre envergure... :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> *L'adjudant Lepal ne veut plus lacher melounette qui pour le coup retourne sa veste et le reste*, l'otarie chante "Mimi Pinson" dans le refectoire et est passée au tube néon, Teo et Freelancer sont enfermés dans leurs robes paniers et mes hommes les jouent aux cartes. Bref, je m'ennuie, viens m'absoudre et qu'on n'en parle plus !


Ah nan, nan, j'ai rien senti moi.:mouais: Je suis allée joyeusement m'ébattre un peu plus loin, j'ai rien vu de collé à part un bout de PQ à ma semelle. C'était ça ? 
Et je retourne rien du tout, j'attends l'apéro...euh...tapie dans les égouts du château que le peuple se soulève, que ça gronde, que le pauvre ouvrier rentre de son dur labeur quotidien et s'aperçoive qu'il n'a plus assez de lubrifiant pour accepter tout ça. Et là je saurais récupérer les pauvres âmes affaiblies à ma juste cause. 



N°6 a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi ce général ? On croirait entendre un député européen !
> Sûr de sa constitution au point de ne pas entrevoir l'ombre de la possibilité d'un coup de pied dans ses petites urnes.


Ah bin voilà ça vient je le sens. 

Ne votez pas. Ou votez blanc.\o/ La révolution est la seule solution. Tout détruire pour tout recommencer. Déjà les dirigeants vous proposent des changements de constitution "pansements" qui n'empêcheront pas l'écroulement du chateau.
En plus j'ai du bon perniflard.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela voudrait-il dire que j'ai un Ministre démissionnaire ? :mouais:



Des missionaires ? Non, ce n'est pas ce qu'il préfère : il a une position très ferme là dessus. Mais en tout cas, indisponible pour un moment, oui !


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

*Libérez nos Camaraaaaadeuuuuu*​


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Vs camarades sont des hors la loi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vs camarades sont des hors la loi.



Et pourquoi cela ? :mouais:


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vs camarades sont des hors la loi.



Je trouve quand même que la grande muette l'ouvre beaucoup quand même...:mouais:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Afin de vous montrer la puissance de nos armements, nous venons d'attaquer la page d'accueil de macg. Ce n'est qu'un d&#233;but.

Nous voulons :

- Des femmes
- De l'alcool
- L'otarie juke-box
- De la joncaille sous forme de petites coupures
- Et eventuellement des propositions.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des missionaires ? Non, ce n'est pas ce qu'il pr&#233;f&#232;re : il a une position tr&#232;s ferme l&#224; dessus. Mais en tout cas, indisponible pour un moment, oui !





			
				Moi a dit:
			
		

> TibomonG4  a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toasted. C'est &#231;a qu'on dit ?


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Afin de vous montrer la puissance de nos armements, nous venons d'attaquer la page d'accueil de macg. Ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> Nous voulons :
> 
> ...




J'me disais aussi, ça peut pas être une explosion de serveur pour l'AE ça


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Afin de vous montrer la puissance de nos armements, nous venons d'attaquer la page d'accueil de macg. Ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> Nous voulons :
> 
> ...


Benjamin vient de me confier : « L'otarie, jamais ! »


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3964828 a dit:
			
		

> Toasted. C'est ça qu'on dit ?



Cher ami, gardez vos positions : vous avez parfaitement menée à bien votre mission. Avez vous beaucoup de prisonniers ? Le grand soir est pour ce soir.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Benjamin vient de me confier : « L'otarie, jamais ! »



Bengilli vient de me dire : "l'otarie? sans problème".


----------



## N°6 (12 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Je trouve quand même que la grande muette l'ouvre beaucoup quand même...:mouais:



Par contre elle m'a fermé la lourde sur les doigts !


----------



## joanes (12 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Par contre elle m'a fermé la lourde sur les doigts !



Rhaaa, la s****e


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

_D'importants mouvements de troupes s'organisent autour du chateau du royaume. Apr&#232;s avoir victorieusement mis bas la page d'accueil, l'arm&#233;e se regroupe maintenant pour le si&#232;ge. Aux cris de "FORVMS MODERATORS", les divisions d'&#233;lite (apr&#232;s un l&#233;ger en-cas) se pr&#233;parent &#224; ce qui semble &#234;tre une attaque imminente.

Reuters.
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bengilli vient de me dire : "l'otarie? sans problème".


Comment peux-tu prêter foi aux promesses d'un ivrogne ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

Si les modérators s'y mettent ...

C'est un vendu ce leather de l'opposition !


----------



## Craquounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Afin de vous montrer la puissance de nos armements, nous venons d'attaquer la page d'accueil de macg. Ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> Nous voulons :
> 
> ...



Des femmes... Qu'avez-vous à offrir en "échange" ?


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

REJOIGNEZ LE FRONT DE LIBERATION DU FORUMMUNISME ! LE FLF VAINCRA !\o/
Les militaires sont à nos portes, les bouteilles et les saucisses d'abord !

Et euh Amok, elle fait mal la porte un peu quand même.:casse: Attends au moins que j'ai fini de poster.:rateau:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

De source sûre, certains sympathisants sont d'ores et déjà hors d'état de nuire. Le Joanes qui il n'y a pas si longtemps encore faisait le malin geint à présent (mais un peu tard) pour qu'on le laisse tranquille. La ministre Odré peut bien battre des ailes, elle n'ira pas loin. Pour les autres, les minutes sont comptées.

Vous avez fait fi de nos avertissements. Certains ont même cru de bon ton de railler l'armée. Seule votre maitresse a vu le danger qui se cachait derrière ces actes stupides. Mais ses efforts sont vains devant l'importance de l'insulte.


----------



## katelijn (12 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Des femmes... Qu'avez-vous à offrir en "échange" ?



T'est maquerelle maintenant?


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

Etat des prisonniers : Joanes, Odre, Craquounette, Melounette.
prisonniers volontaires : l'otarie, teo, freelancer (qui dort toujours).

Des combats se d&#233;roulent toujours sur la page d'accueil de macg, mais l'ITMS vient de tomber.

Lib&#233;ration contre ran&#231;on.


----------



## N°6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Etat des prisonniers : Joanes, Odre, Craquounette, Melounette.
> 
> Libération contre rancon.



Que des filles quoi...


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

La Craquounette ayant apportée des preuves de sa bonne foi par MP vient d'être libérée. Toutefois, elle reste pour la nuit au camp : les routes ne sont pas sûres.


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Etat des prisonniers : Joanes, Odre, Craquounette, Melounette.
> prisonniers volontaires : l'otarie, teo, freelancer (qui dort toujours).
> 
> Des combats se déroulent toujours sur la page d'accueil de macg, mais l'ITMS vient de tomber.
> ...


besoin d'un coup de..... pouce ?!......


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _D'importants mouvements de troupes s'organisent autour du chateau du royaume. Après avoir victorieusement mis bas la page d'accueil, l'armée se regroupe maintenant pour le siège. Aux cris de "FORVMS MODERATORS", les divisions d'élite (après un léger en-cas) se préparent à ce qui semble être une attaque imminente.
> 
> Reuters.
> _








En tant que Chef suprême des Armées, je me vois dans l'obligation de vous dégrader ! La liberté de la nation en dépend ! Vous m'en voyez peinée étant donnés vos états de services ! Je vous prie de revenir à la raison avant qu'il ne soit trop tard !


----------



## Craquounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Etat des prisonniers : Joanes, Odre, Craquounette, Melounette.
> prisonniers volontaires : l'otarie, teo, freelancer (qui dort toujours).



hum hum....

Prendre en otage la muse sexuelle du leader de l'opposition c'est risqué  

Général Amok, j'ose espérer que cela n'était qu'une simple erreur de vos soldats qques peu excités par la vision de toutes ces femmes (à gros seins ou pas). Il ne vous en sera pas tenu rigueur si vous savez vous faire pardonner.


----------



## katelijn (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Etat des prisonniers : Joanes, Odre, Craquounette, Melounette.
> prisonniers volontaires : l'otarie, teo, freelancer (qui dort toujours).
> 
> Des combats se déroulent toujours sur la page d'accueil de macg, mais l'ITMS vient de tomber.
> ...



Generalissimo Amok, vous devriez relâcher Craquounette ... vous risquez des problèmes avec votre allié SM :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2006)

Citoyen Amok, mes instruments sont affûtés, je n'attend plus que l'ordre ultime de la Présidente pour m'en servir à vos dépends.


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Citoyen Amok, mes instruments sont affûtés, je n'attend plus que l'ordre ultime de la Présidente pour m'en servir à vos dépends.


t'as pas peur de te couper ?!....


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> t'as pas peur de te couper ?!....






J'ai des gants.


----------



## yerodis (12 Septembre 2006)

Coupe, coupe, coupe, coupe, ccoupe, coupe   :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Je rassure tout le monde... Les prisonnières sont très bien soignées... Les sévices corporels ne sont pas (pas encore du moins) au goût du jour.

Je reste sous la tente du General Amok ce soir, les rues n'étant pas sures, il m'accorde l'asile pour cette nuit... Je pense que SM vous en sera reconnaissant, je saurai me montrer convaincante si besoin est.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Septembre 2006)

Général Amok! Je viens négocier pour la libération de Melounette.


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2006)

Le syndrome de stockholm paraissait inévitable.


Reste une place ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Général Amok! Je viens négocier pour la libération de Melounette.



En tant que Chef suprême des Armées j'ai le pouvoir de le dégrader pour haute trahison ! C'est très grave ! :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2006)

ha... ce fil reprend forme et vi(e).. enfin... :love: 

Bon j'suis dispo. et en tant que mercenaire, je suis d'un excellent rapport qualité / prix...


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ha... ce fil reprend forme et vi(e).. enfin... :love:
> 
> Bon j'suis dispo. et en tant que mercenaire, je suis d'un excellent rapport qualité / prix...




Allez arrête t'es démasqué. T'es zorro, et ta braguette est toute verte d'abord


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le syndrome de stockholm paraissait inévitable.
> 
> 
> Reste une place ?


... je me sens une âme de geolier, soudainement....... 


 :love:


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ... je me sens une âme de geolier, soudainement.......
> 
> 
> :love:



Ça c'est le stockholm inversé. Page 69 du livre.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Le syndrome de stockholm paraissait inévitable.



Loin de moi l'idée de m'apitoyer, de comprendre mon kidnappeur vu qu'il n'y a pas eu kidnapping... Les hommes du général ont commis une simple bavure. L'erreur est à présent réparée... 



mado a dit:


> Reste une place ?



Négociation par MP  



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ... je me sens une âme de geolier, soudainement.......



T'es en panne d'inspiration ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ha... ce fil reprend forme et vi(e).. enfin... :love:
> 
> Bon j'suis dispo. et en tant que mercenaire, je suis d'un excellent rapport qualité / prix...



Une bouteille d'huile pour un tir de mitraillette ?


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Citoyen Amok, mes instruments sont affûtés, je n'attend plus que l'ordre ultime de la Présidente pour m'en servir à vos dépends.



_*Citoyen*_ ? Général !!!!!!!!



Craquounette a dit:


> Je rassure tout le monde... Les prisonnières sont très bien soignées... Les sévices corporels ne sont pas (pas encore du moins) au goût du jour.
> 
> Je reste sous la tente du General Amok ce soir, les rues n'étant pas sures, il m'accorde l'asile pour cette nuit... Je pense que SM vous en sera reconnaissant, je saurai me montrer convaincante si besoin est.



Oui, je commece a être convaincu, là.



mamyblue a dit:


> Général Amok! Je viens négocier pour la libération de Melounette.



Son cas vire au désespéré ! 



mado a dit:


> Le syndrome de stockholm paraissait inévitable.
> 
> 
> Reste une place ?



Entrez donc : les enemi(e)s de nos enemi(e)s sont nos ami(e)s.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> En tant que Chef suprême des Armées j'ai le pouvoir de le dégrader pour haute trahison ! C'est très grave ! :hein:



Et qui va me dégrader ? Hmmm ? L'armée ?!!!!!

Bon, comme signe de bonne volonté, je relache l'autruche. De toute façon, elle nous casse les oreilles !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et qui va me dégrader ? Hmmm ? L'armée ?!!!!!
> 
> Bon, comme signe de bonne volonté, je relache l'autruche. De toute façon, elle nous casse les oreilles !



Déjà overbooké question tombé de futal, Sonny ne pourra s'est charger. Et il pourra d'autant moins le faire que la dégradation n'est pas un tombé de futal ! La dégradation revient au Chef suprême des Armées c'est-à-dire moi !  

Pourquoi manque-t-il des plumes au croupion et à l'aile gauche de l'autruche ? Qui aime à ce point les trucs en plumes ? :mouais: J'ai comme dans l'idée que les rapté(e)s s'en servent pour chatouiller savamment !


----------



## N°6 (12 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head par MP a dit:
			
		

> Amok a dit:
> 
> 
> > Et qui va me dégrader ? Hmmm ?
> ...





Sacré Ed !


----------



## loustic (12 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Y'a un orchestre dans votre bastringue? Un DJ r&#233;sident? Un quelconque chef d'orchestre?
> 
> Ca manque franchement de musique tout &#231;a ...
> 
> *TCHICK **PROUT TCHICK PROUT TCHICK PROUT TCHICK PROUT*


La cuisine du ch&#226;teau est une abomination, tout le monde le sait.
La chef n'est pas un chef...
Qu'ont-ils bouff&#233; ? Des mirabelles pas mures ? Des pruneaux ?
Souhaits de prompt r&#233;tablissement.
:hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La dégradation revient au Chef suprême des Armées c'est-à-dire moi !


Je vois. C'est donc Opposition sociale tendance caviar : « Vous oubliez que vous parlez au _Maître du Château_ ! »


----------



## mamyblue (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _*Citoyen*_ ? Général !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Son cas vire au désespéré !


 
Général AmoK vous semblez dire que le cas de Melounette est désespéré... Je vous fais une proposition, vous libérez melounette et en échange je vous donne Mado qui est entre mes mains


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> G&#233;n&#233;ral AmoK vous semblez dire que le cas de Melounette est d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;... Je vous fais une proposition, vous lib&#233;rez melounette et en &#233;change je vous donne Mado qui est entre mes mains



OK. Je lib&#232;re Melounette. De toutes fa&#231;ons l'adjudant Lepal s'en est lass&#233;.


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2006)

Merci. 
Je tiens à remercier devant tous Mamyblue et son talent de négociatrice. Qu'elle soit bénie et toutes ses générations à suivre. Mamy superstar. :love: 
Et je tiens à dire que je n'ai pas été maltraitée...enfin si un peu mais c'était bien. (d'ailleurs, qui a égaré mon fouet, je ne remets plus la main dessus ? )

Sur ce, la révolution ayant été tuée dans l'oeuf, je me drape dans ma dignité, et cours rejoindre les bas fonds. Peut-être y retrouverais-je mon bien aimé adjudant Lepal. 
Que la panthère nous sauve ! \o/
Adieu.










Mais je reviendrais.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> OK. Je libère Melounette. De toutes façons l'adjudant Lepal s'en est lassé.


C'est très généreux de votre part Général Amok de libérer Melounette. Je vous remercie et vous suis très reconnaissante


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pour les prochaines campagnes (_et quand j'aurais un peu de temps libre..._), j'annonce le lancement d'un journal satirique, grâce auquel vous pourrez être informés des bruits de couloir, des _dessous_..... des affaires que l'on tente de vous cacher, des développements des scandales en cours....
> 
> tout celà ne sera absolument pas sérieux, les sources ne seront jamais vérifiées, d'ailleurs j'accepterais les articles de journalistes confirmés, ceux de sources anonymes ainsi que ceux qui écriraient sous un faux pseudo pour faire de la délation protéger leur vie.......
> 
> ...


j'ai reçu 6 articles......  :love:
encore quelques uns et on pourra mettre sous presse...... 
_faut que je fasse les dessins aussi !! si certains veulent m'aider... _


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

Ah mes amis, quel bordel 



Amok a dit:


> Laisse les arbres tranquilles !
> 
> Sinon, oui, des tas : du sang de nioubs sur les mains, du pillage, des horreurs, la guerre, quoi : prévois au moins la nuit !
> 
> L'adjudant Lepal ne veut plus lacher melounette qui pour le coup retourne sa veste et le reste, l'otarie chante "Mimi Pinson" dans le refectoire et est passée au tube néon, Teo et Freelancer sont enfermés dans leurs robes paniers et mes hommes les jouent aux cartes. Bref, je m'ennuie, viens m'absoudre  et qu'on n'en parle plus !


Je n'ai jamais porté de robes, alors please, hein, pas de fantasme, Généralissime  , je vais finir par me poser des questions délicates   Par contre pour avoir porté l'uniforme, c'est vrai que j'ai un penchant 

Par contre, c'est vrai que je ne suis pas libre de mes mouvements. On me laisse parler c'est déjà pas mal. Ecouter ma radio, pardon, ma daube. Les gardes sont restés sages (ils sont pas trop intéressés par la bagatelle malgré la propagande du loup étoilé) et n'ont pas tout cassé dans le Ministère, c'est déjà ça.

Je trouve qu'on arrive vite au limite du putsch militaire: c'est couillu, ça impressionne les masses, ça fait bien dans les livres d'histoire mais bon, quand il s'agit d'avoir des idées, c'est pas mieux que les autres.
Reste à voir si on va voir l'Amok jouer à la retirette, m'est a-vit qu'une fois bien calé au fond du chateau, il aimera pas trop s'en aller. On verra bien si la démocratie s'en relèvera j'espère juste qu'elle ne vacillera pas trop longtemps, après ces heures difficiles à genoux devant un oppresseur, qui par certains côtés, m'en rappelle terriblement d'autres 

Peuple du Chateau, monte sur les chars !
Sur ce, je souhaite mes amitiés au seul Maitre actuellement élu (Courage, Maitresse du Chateau, restez à l'abri de vos murs, cela ne durera qu'un temps et si je dois mourir, je ne partirai pas seul )

*Hors micro:*
_(In peto) la diplomatie suisse de Mamye Blue a ses limites, je vais y rester la nuit non plus..._
- Hep toi, jeune et beau spadassin, ça te dirait pas d'aller sur le chemin de ronde, vers l'échauguette, j'aimerai te montrer un truc rigolo...
-...
-Ca me permettrait de me dégourdir les jambes... non non pas longtemps, juste le temps d'en griller une et te montrer une chose qui émerveille et fait voir les étoiles.
- ...
- Bien, je te promet, on est revenu dans 5 mn bien avant la relève  _(In peto: ces militaires sont d'une naïveté appréciable)_

_Bruits de chaines... Bruits de pas... bruits de portes... une clope s'allume..._
_*- Chpok !*_
_Effondrement programmé de la soldatesque. :hosto: _


Et voilà le travail... passage secret (ce chateau est un vrai gruyère), et me revoilà dehors. J'abuse mais j'aime me promener la nuit dans les bosquets près des douves, on y fait des rencontres parfois. Me voilà libre, à nouveau. Maintenant, il s'agit d'aider le Maitre, à distance. Il me faudra être discret, entre Ombre et Ambre*. Maitre du Chateau, vous savez comment me contacter  Je suis à vos ordres :style:



_* -presque- du Zelazny moi je vous dis ce fil _


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vois. C'est donc Opposition sociale


L'opposition sociale n'existe plus, et on voit qu'elle n'a jamais existé


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je reste sous la tente du General Amok ce soir, les rues n'étant pas sures, il m'accorde l'asile pour cette nuit... Je pense que SM vous en sera reconnaissant, je saurai me montrer convaincante si besoin est.


Entièrement, je suis physiquement confiant en l'Amok


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> L'opposition sociale n'existe plus, et on voit qu'elle n'a jamais existé


Rien n'existe.
Pas même ce qui n'existe pas.

En tout cas, à six heures du matin, on cherche en vain les huiles du château, opposants ou non.
Ce sont tous des grosses feignasses, des ramollis de la tronche, des vautrés.

Que les lève-tôt se lèvent en masse pour révolutionnificationniser ce château mou foireux.

:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

taratata!!

j'ai fini ma ration de transports pour cette nuit. 

Bon, la soldatesk, faudrait voir à calmer un peu les troupes, mes services vont encore passer la journée à réparer les routes. Pi, vos chars, faudrait quand même voir à les équiper de patins, ça fait un bruit.:hein: 

Sergent Amok, passerez me voir à mon bureau (3° sous sol à gauche en partant du fond ). J'ai une mission pour vous: retrouver les propositions de Nobody sur lesquelles nous travaillons (enfin quand on est pas distrait par le bruit de la chienlit ).

Si vous voulez retrouver vos galons, va falloir s'y mettre mon vieux. 

Melounette, plutot que d'appeller à la révolution, vous feriez mieux de nous rejoindre, ce mandat est épuisant pour les sinistres et nous avons tant de choses à réparer après ces tours d'incuries dans le chatiau:love: 

Café calva?:love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> château mou foireux.
> 
> :casse:


Je retiens CMF, ça remplace avantageusement la communauté mac francophone


----------



## silvio (13 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Les tessons, c'est pour que je puisse découper sylvio avant de le balancer au requins ? :love:



Décidément : quand je pense que j'ai voté pour cette opposition de pacotille  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> En tant que Chef suprême des Armées, je me vois dans l'obligation de vous dégrader ! ]






TibomonG4 a dit:


> En tant que Chef suprême des Armées j'ai le pouvoir de le dégrader pour haute trahison ! C'est très grave ! :hein:


C'est vrai que Maréchal des Logis, c'est pas mal aussi ... 



supermoquette a dit:


> Je retiens CMF, ça remplace avantageusement la communauté mac francophone


Communauté franco-quoi ?


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'ai re&#231;u 6 articles......  :love:
> encore quelques uns et on pourra mettre sous presse......
> _faut que je fasse les dessins aussi !! si certains veulent m'aider... _


 

Pas pour les dessins , mais toujours r&#234;v&#233; d'&#234;tre correctrice


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas pour les dessins , mais toujours rêvé d'être correctrice


je t'en prie.........  :love:


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2006)

Me voilà enfin libéré des géoles putride de l'armée Maxicano-hélvète. Y'a des attractions intéressantes là bas et on y voit des nioubs se tordre de douleur sous la torture ainsi que des posteuses en des positions que la morale réprouve....:rose:  
Enfin, je reviens de cet exil renforcé dans mes convictions démocratqiues et républicaines : ne laissons pas le pouvoir échapper au peuple, remettons l'armée au pas (de l'oie), chattions les rebelles, les assassins de la patrie, les traîtres au Château, les collabos à moustache


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

Non, rien. Je ne fais que passer, v&#233;rifier si tout se passe bien.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas pour les dessins , mais toujours r&#234;v&#233; d'&#234;tre correctrice


Hmmm.. oui.... Corrige moi !!!! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> des posteuses en des positions que la morale réprouve....:rose:


Quelle morale ?? quel est le con qui a invité la morale ??????


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> C'est vrai que Mar&#233;chal des Logis, c'est pas mal aussi ...





joanes a dit:


> Enfin, je reviens de cet exil renforc&#233; dans mes convictions d&#233;mocratqiues et r&#233;publicaines : ne laissons pas le pouvoir &#233;chapper au peuple, remettons l'arm&#233;e au pas (de l'oie), chattions les rebelles, les assassins de la patrie, les tra&#238;tres au Ch&#226;teau, les collabos &#224; moustache



Il y en a pour qui les le&#231;ons simples ne sont pas profitables : &#224; peine sortis il cherchent &#224; nouveau les coups. Pourtant, hier, leurs MPs adoptaient un ton bien moins fanfaron.

Que le ma&#238;tre du chateau (ou la ma&#238;tresse) _souhaite_ me d&#233;grader, soit. Mais mes troupes me restent fid&#232;les et je vous signale &#224; toutes fins utiles que j'ai encore tout l'armement remis&#233; par devers moi.

Apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; laxiste, nous allons donc passer au laxatif : ca va chier ! Le prochain (ou la prochaine) qui &#244;se encore railler la glorieuse arm&#233;e de notre royaume se verra instantan&#233;ment atomis&#233;. Et d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent je place mes forces et la totalit&#233; de mon armement (otarie comprise) au service de Supermoquette.


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'ai reçu 6 articles......  :love:
> encore quelques uns et on pourra mettre sous presse......
> _faut que je fasse les dessins aussi !! si certains veulent m'aider... _


----le chateau parle eu chateau----dans le maquis touffu, &#224; l'heure des carottes cuites, presence correctrice souhait&#233;e--------


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Pour tout contact concernant la force de frappe, voici les responsables nomm&#233;s :

- BackCat : a tout pouvoir, y compris celui d'appuyer sur le bouton atomique anti-rebelles.
- Concombre masqu&#233; : mercenaire charg&#233; de la p&#233;n&#233;tration en territoire ennemi.
- L'Otarie (son vrai pseudo doit rester inconnu) : toutes p&#233;n&#233;trations d'ennemis utiles, autres actions plus ou moins secr&#232;tes et &#233;ventuellement balise lumineuse. Doit &#233;galement dresser une carte pr&#233;cise des marais entourant le chateau.
- Sonnyboy : n&#233;gociateur, profiler.
- Patochman : charg&#233; des troupes bas&#233;es en Corse. Artificier.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Une vaste campagne de recrutement est en cours. Tout individu interess&#233; par les voyages, l'aventure, les horizons lointains sur lesquels le soleil ne se couche jamais, le sexe, les bombons Haribo et un franc esprit de camaraderie peut d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent poser sa candidature par MP.

Vous pouvez constater (post ci-dessus) que l'&#233;tat major est en b&#233;ton. Contrairement &#224; certains gouvernements fantoches, l&#224; c'est du solide : du vrai, du dur, du tatou&#233;.

Si tu es blonde, brune, avec de la poitrine, tu peux postuler aussi.


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Entièrement, je suis physiquement confiant en l'Amok


VOTEZ  SUPERAMOKETTE


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Que le ma&#238;tre du chateau (ou la ma&#238;tresse) _souhaite_ me d&#233;grader, soit.



Encore ? C'est exag&#233;r&#233;. Il se dit, en effet, que l'&#226;ge t'a d&#233;ja moultement d&#233;grad&#233;.



> Apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; laxiste, nous allons donc passer au laxatif : ca va chier !


T'aurais pas oubli&#233; de citer tes sources d'inspiration, l&#224; ? Tu crois peut-&#234;tre que c'est de toi, cette phrase ?
Tu serais pas en train de nous d&#233;buter un azeilhmer, toi ?


> Le prochain (ou la prochaine) qui &#244;se encore railler la glorieuse arm&#233;e de notre royaume se verra instantan&#233;ment atomis&#233;. Et d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent je place mes forces et la totalit&#233; de mon armement (otarie comprise) au service de Supermoquette.


Ah si. C'est ce qu'on pensait. Azeilhmer pr&#233;coce. Ah merde.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> T'aurais pas oublié de citer tes sources d'inspiration, là ? Tu crois peut-être que c'est de toi, cette phrase ?



Je ne cite jamais les noms des auteurs subversifs d'une culture décadente. Toutefois, je dois avouer que certaines de leurs phrases peuvent être utilisées lorsqu'elles correspondent à l'instant.

Dites moi, Rezba, vous avez beau jeu de l'ouvrir ! Après votre (lourd) passé de défroqué, je vous trouve pour le moins mal placé pour venir donner des leçons à l'armée. N'oubliez pas que d'un simple clic nous pouvons vous renvoyer dans l'ether.

Allez, mettons cela sur un instant d'égarement : rejoignez nos rangs où votre cafetière déplumée évitera l'achat d'un casque.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Encore ? C'est exag&#233;r&#233;. Il se dit, en effet, que l'&#226;ge t'a d&#233;ja moultement d&#233;grad&#233;.
> 
> 
> T'aurais pas oubli&#233; de citer tes sources d'inspiration, l&#224; ? Tu crois peut-&#234;tre que c'est de toi, cette phrase ?
> ...


Quelle saloperie cette maladie. 
J'ai envie de chialer.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Dernière sommation pour Ed qui aura donc tout le temps de parcourir la rubrique d'aide de iChat.


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Après avoir été laxiste, nous allons donc passer au laxatif : ca va chier ! Et dès à présent je place mes forces et la totalité de mon armement (otarie comprise) au service de Supermoquette.



Patamach s'y connaît :

*TCHI PROUT TCHI PROUT TCHI PROUT TCHI PROUT*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dernière sommation pour Ed qui aura donc tout le temps de parcourir la rubrique d'aide de iChat.


Ah, d'accord. C'est parti pour les coups bas. 
Je ne te savais pas si rancunier.


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il y en a pour qui les leçons simples ne sont pas profitables : à peine sortis il cherchent à nouveau les coups. Pourtant, hier, leurs MPs adoptaient un ton bien moins fanfaron.
> 
> Après avoir été laxiste, nous allons donc passer au laxatif : ca va chier ! Le prochain (ou la prochaine) qui ôse encore railler la glorieuse armée de notre royaume se verra instantanément atomisé. Et dès à présent je place mes forces et la totalité de mon armement (otarie comprise) au service de Supermoquette.



Mes MP's Monsieur le Général Boulanger n'étaient que le cri d'un citoyen injustement embastillé victime de la vindicte de mercenaires de pâque ô tille.
Jamais Monsieur je ne me tairais  ; tel le morpion accroché aux glandes sudoripare du mamifère que vous représentez je serais pour toujours votre cailloux dans la chaussure, votre empécheur de coupdétaté en rond, votre poussière dans l'oeil torve que vous jettates sur ces pauvres donzelles apeurées par vos tortures iniques  . Tel Gramsci du fond de sa prison je continuerai à dénoncer les dérives autoritaires des régimes que vous tenterez de corrompre.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

​


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Dans sa grande tradition humanitaire, au croisement de l'afrique sub-saharienne et du moyen-orient, la soci&#233;t&#233; suisse _Des armes, du chocolat SA,_ sous ma responsabilit&#233;, met son &#233;ventail d'armes en tout genre &#224; disposition du G&#233;n&#233;ral A. Malheureusement astreint &#224; la neutralit&#233; je vous soutiendrai derri&#232;re le guichet.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dans sa grande tradition humanitaire, au croisement de l'afrique sub-saharienne et du moyen-orient, la soci&#233;t&#233; suisse _Des armes, du chocolat SA,_ sous ma responsabilit&#233;, met son &#233;ventail d'armes en tout genre &#224; disposition du G&#233;n&#233;ral A. Malheureusement astreint &#224; la neutralit&#233; je vous soutiendrai derri&#232;re le guichet.



Merci, cher ami. Nous en serons dignes et testons actuellement des tirs balistiques.

Un incident vient de se produire : Ed qui ne supporte pas le chorizo &#233;tait, cach&#233; dans un trou, en train de d&#233;gazer lorsqu'un obus &#233;clata &#224; quelques centim&#232;tres de son fondement. Je vous passe les d&#233;tails. Toujours est-il qu'il peut d&#233;sormais, simplement en se penchant vers l'avant, observer ce qui se passe derri&#232;re lui (enfin, d&#232;s qu'il aura repris connaissance).

L'otarie, dont le phare nous servait de rep&#232;re s'est imm&#233;diatement pr&#233;cipit&#233; sur les lieux. Il y trouva : un canard, un d&#233;capsuleur, un mode d'emploi d'iChat, une bande dessin&#233;e de Placid et muzo, des dessins pornographiques, un d&#233; &#224; coudre, un d&#233; tout court, une carte de la RATP, 3 pommes dans un panier, des morceaux de bas de caisse du Ed mais aussi (et c'est l&#224; que ca se Sardaigne) des documents prouvants que le gouvernement, loin de travailler a la grandeur du pays et au bonheur de ses habitants, vide les caisses et se pr&#233;pare &#224; la fuite.

L'individu sachant &#224; peine &#233;crire, ces documents sont en cours de d&#233;criptage par notre sp&#233;cialiste, Mackie Inside et je ne manquerais pas de vous tenir inform&#233;.


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2006)

Corriger c'est mon job sm 



Haribos, et chocolat. Tentant pour ma gourmandise..


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Ed vient re reprendre connaissance. Toutefois, tous les bouts ne sont pas encore bien coll&#233;s et je vous demande d'&#234;tre indulgents.
Il faut dire que notre hopital de campagne n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux vu que nous n'avons comme instruments qu'une cuill&#232;re en bois, un tire-bouchon et une pince &#224; linge et comme produits que 3 tubes d'araldite et du tapioca.

Enfin, en d&#233;coupant des morceaux du canard nous avons pu remettre en &#233;tat le tube digestif du bless&#233;, ce qui est un d&#233;but.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

L'avantage aussi, c'est que le canard &#233;tait dot&#233;, lui, d'un cerveau et qu'il semblerait que la greffe aie pris chez Ed. &#199;a va &#234;tre un peu comme retrouver le bouton du volume sur une radio... J'esp&#232;re qu'on tombera sur une bonne station par contre


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Un autre problème pour nos chirurgiens fut que le canard a un corps beaucoup plus petit que celui de Ed. Donc, le tube était trop court de 5 mètres. Même en tirant au maximum, ca n'allait pas. Dieu merci une canalisation de gaz s'emboîtait parfaitement et l'ensemble fut calé avec du paté de tête pour que tout cela ne bouge pas trop le temps que la colle fasse effet. C'était bizare à observer, mais une fois refermé ca ne se voit pas du tout.

Par contre, ca s'entend.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ed vient re reprendre connaissance. Toutefois, tous les bouts ne sont pas encore bien collés et je vous demande d'être indulgents.
> Il faut dire que notre hopital de campagne n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux vu que nous n'avons comme instruments qu'une cuillère en bois, un tire-bouchon et une pince à linge et comme produits que 3 tubes d'araldite et du tapioca.
> 
> Enfin, en découpant des morceaux du canard nous avons pu remettre en état le tube digestif du blessé, ce qui est un début.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3966095 a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage aussi, c'est que le canard était doté, lui, d'un cerveau et qu'il semblerait que la greffe aie pris chez Ed. Ça va être un peu comme retrouver le bouton du volume sur une radio... J'espère qu'on tombera sur une bonne station par contre







Amok a dit:


> Un autre problème pour nos chirurgiens fut que le canard a un corps beaucoup plus petit que celui de Ed. Donc, le tube était trop court de 5 mètres. Même en tirant au maximum, ca n'allait pas. Dieu merci une canalisation de gaz s'emboîtait parfaitement et l'ensemble fut calé avec du paté de tête pour que tout cela ne bouge pas trop le temps que la colle fasse effet. C'était bizare à observer, mais une fois refermé ca ne se voit pas du tout.
> 
> Par contre, ca s'entend.



Bon, le coup fut rude. Il est vrai que je ne suis pas passé très loin du purgatoire, mais je m'en suis sorti. 
Bien évidemment, les allégations de Backcat et d'Amok sont entièrement fausses. Les capacités surhumaines dont je dispose, grâce à plus de 20 années d'abnégation et d'entraînement avec les moines tibétains, me permettent de m'en sortir sans la moindre opération. De plus, je n'aime pas les canards.


Mais j'ai besoin d'un peu de repos, bien que je continuerai de participer à ce glorieux gouvernement. Je serai donc un peu moins présent sur la place publique, mais tout à fait actif lors des conseils et autres assemblées.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

(Merde... la _station_ est bloqu&#233;e sur "Rire et chansons" :mouais: )


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Les capacités surhumaines dont je dispose, grâce à plus de 20 années d'abnégation et d'entraînement avec les moines tibétains, me permettent de m'en sortir sans la moindre opération. De plus, je n'aime pas les canards.



Vous étiez prévenus : tout ne fonctionne pas encore mais il a retrouvé l'usage de la parole, ce qui est encourageant. La difficulté est maintenant de déterminer ce qui est "conneries habituelles" et incohérences dues au choc.
Par exemple, il voulait tout à l'heure acheter des actions Eurotunnel. Vous dire si c'est pas gagné. Ensuite, il a exigé des oursons de gélatine au goût de cola, pretextant "qu'il était enceinte et qu'on ne pouvait rien lui refuser" (SIC). Il faut dire que son ventre est encore légèrement balloné.

Mais nous gardons confiance; il est vrai qu'il est dur au choc. Même l'otarie n'avait jamais vu ca. Physiquement, ca semble aller, mais la tête, c'est autre chose. A notre décharge, c'était déjà un peu confus avant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3966140 a dit:
			
		

> (Merde... la _station_ est bloqu&#233;e sur "Rire et chansons" :mouais: )


Nostalgie &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; prise. Devine par qui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> des documents prouvants que le gouvernement, loin de travailler a la grandeur du pays et au bonheur de ses habitants, vide les caisses et se prépare à la fuite.



Faudrait-il encore que le gouvernement précédent les aient laissées pleines, les caisses ! Je rassure ici le peuple, l'Opposition Sociale tient le cap et ce n'est pas quelques militaires défroqués ou quelques mercenaires qui vont faire la loi dans notre démocratie ! Cette nuit Ed dit le Ninja explosif, n'écoutant que son courage a fait sauté l'armurerie. Il avait tout prévu, son feu fut bien nourri et fortement explosif ! Je note que vous avez libéré nos ministres ce qui est fort appréciable. Je ne les nomme pas tous mais certains comme Joanes dit Kevlar Turtle ou encore Teo dit le Barbapapa du 9.3. vous ont donné du fil à retordre et vous en donneront encore !


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Teo dit le Barbapapa du 9.3



Je n'ai pas été libéré, je me suis libéré 

Il est à noter que nous tenons en ce moment même un Conseil des Ministres exceptionnel restreint. Si la situation est grave, elle n'en demeure pas moins surmontable, nos partisans nous contactent des environs. Les pays voisins, s'ils restent neutres et se sont engagés à le rester, ne reconnaissent toujours que le Gouvernement élu comme interlocuteur. Le Secrétaire Général de la Société Des Nations a fait part à notre Maître de tout son soutien pendant ces heures difficiles. Le pouvoir civil, effectivement fortement atteint dans son intégrité, reste néammoins _combactif_ face aux brutalités et la répression.

Quant aux rumeurs sur mon compte, -en Suisse-, je n'ai jamais caché le fait d'avoir un compte d'épargne tout à fait officiel à la _Banque d'Epargne Toilapeine-Deconté-Saitoubon & Associés_ sise à Genève (N° 789456123-CH1200). Il en est déjà fait état dans la presse il y a quelques années lors de l'affaire dite "Comptes truqués des Piliers du bar". Ce compte correspond à mes économies (3800. CHF).

Je ne m'appelle pas Amok Denard, _moi_ 


*Message officiel codé:*
_"La nappe a besoin d'être repassée. Le petit toto est allé chez sa mémé et s'est pris une rouste"_


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> *Message officiel codé:*
> _"La nappe a besoin d'être repassée. Le petit toto est allé chez sa mémé et s'est pris une rouste"_




*Réponse au Message officiel codé:*
_"Le fabulon est prêt. Toto fouette violemment la crème chantilly._


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

J+6, aucune proposition, je note. Si la campagne a lieu avant l'assault ça va être dur d'avoir des arguments électoraux cette fois si. Ah si,  le changement, tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Autruches, autruches, autruchons,

Je vous envoie ce message d'exil forcé volontairement, la morale réprouvant à ce que je vous fasse la liste détaillée des exactions commises sur ma personne par les équipes du général Amok. Je suis allée rejoindre d'autres confrères struthiformes dans la vallée des oeufs. J'y découvre des bourgs où gronde la colère du peuple contre le général Amok, ce n'est pas le premier château annexé par lui et son équipe de sauvages. 

Nombreux nous sommes et nous nous entraînons dur chaque jours. Pour preuve cet extrait. 

Votre dévoué Ministre-en-exil.


----------



## silvio (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vous étiez prévenus : tout ne fonctionne pas encore mais il a retrouvé l'usage de la parole, ce qui est encourageant. La difficulté est maintenant de déterminer ce qui est "conneries habituelles" et incohérences dues au choc.
> Par exemple, il voulait tout à l'heure acheter des actions Eurotunnel. Vous dire si c'est pas gagné. Ensuite, il a exigé des oursons de gélatine au goût de cola, pretextant "qu'il était enceinte et qu'on ne pouvait rien lui refuser" (SIC). Il faut dire que son ventre est encore légèrement balloné.
> 
> Mais nous gardons confiance; il est vrai qu'il est dur au choc. Même l'otarie n'avait jamais vu ca. Physiquement, ca semble aller, mais la tête, c'est autre chose. A notre décharge, c'était déjà un peu confus avant.


La force de frappe de l'Obersturmfuhrer et du Félidé Sadique étant ce qu'elles sont, je tiens  à réaffirmer ici, haut et fort mon soutien inconditionnel à SuperMoustache ...


Et que l'on n'y voit pas une quelconque lâcheté 

Putain Ed, la rafale que tu viens de te prendre ... laisse, tu peux pas lutter.... on combat pas des psychopathes


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Réponse au Message officiel codé:*
> _"Le fabulon est prêt. Toto fouette violemment la crème chantilly._


un chili con carne.
dans ce pays on mange du chat.


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ... laisse, tu peux pas lutter.... on combat pas des psychopathes



si, avec de la psychosauce tomate ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Le conseil des Minstres du jour vient de se terminer. Nous allons ouvrir les d&#233;bats. Je laisse la parole au Pr&#233;sident de l'Assembl&#233;e et au Chambellan


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3966420 a dit:
			
		

> Autruches, autruches, autruchons,
> 
> Je vous envoie ce message d'exil forc&#233; volontairement, la morale r&#233;prouvant &#224; ce que je vous fasse la liste d&#233;taill&#233;e des exactions commises sur ma personne par les &#233;quipes du g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok.



Non, non : j'&#233;tais seul ! Je sais, c'est incroyable ! 



> Je suis all&#233;e rejoindre d'autres confr&#232;res struthiformes dans la vall&#233;e des oeufs. J'y d&#233;couvre des bourgs o&#249; gronde la col&#232;re du peuple contre le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok, ce n'est pas le premier ch&#226;teau annex&#233; par lui et son &#233;quipe de sauvages.
> 
> Nombreux nous sommes et nous nous entra&#238;nons dur chaque jours. Pour preuve cet extrait.
> 
> Votre d&#233;vou&#233; Ministre-en-exil.



Un ministre qui confond MP et post, un autre pour qui utiliser iChat frise le prix Nobel, et maintenant une repr&#233;sentante du gouvernement qui fait le pas de l'autruche (probablement le r&#233;sultat de sa r&#233;cente incarc&#233;ration) dans un pavillon de banlieue.
Je crois qu'il n'est pas besoin d'en rajouter ! Nous touchons le fond !


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s une lutte sans merci pour la lib&#233;ration du gouvernement l&#233;gitime du Castel les membres du sus-nomm&#233; gouvernement, suite &#224; un conseil des ministres bien arros&#233; (par la pluie essentiellement) vont mettre en d&#233;bat des propositions de r&#233;forme visant &#224; dynamiser la vie du ch&#226;teau. Il s'agira essentiellement de garantir la p&#233;rennit&#233; d&#233;mocratique de nos institutions ainsi que la remsie &#224; leur juste place des corps constitu&#233;s.
Les d&#233;bats sont tout verts


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

Comme Ministre de l'Int&#233;rieur, je demande &#224; l'Arm&#233;e de laisser place aux d&#233;bats d&#233;mocratiques et de ne pas se laisser aller aux errements d'une violence inutile et de revenir dans ses quartiers.


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Comme Ministre de l'Int&#233;rieur, je demande &#224; l'Arm&#233;e de laisser place aux d&#233;bats d&#233;mocratiques et de ne pas se laisser aller aux errements d'une violence inutile et de revenir dans ses quartiers.



Et pour cela on ne peut que vous f&#233;liciter 


Les membres du gouvernement, parlant tous d'une voix unie peuvent d&#232;s &#224; pr&#233;sent faire conna&#238;tre les modifications l&#233;gislatives n&#233;cessaires au objectif sus-cit&#233;s. Il est bien entendu que l'opposition est en droit de faire ses propre propositions.


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

Merci.

Que chacun se sente libre de poser questions et de proposer toute modification de la Constitution et des R&#233;gles.


Que ce d&#233;bat soit serein et que la tourmente de ces derniers jours soit oubli&#233;e


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Pour information, le Président de l'Assemblée, Rezba, momentanément indisponible nous rejoindra plus tard. Joanes le remplace pour l'ouverture des débâts


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

Suite &#224; la conduite inqualifiable du Maitre pr&#233;c&#233;dent, j'ai nomm&#233; DocEvil, nous avons une proposition afin qu'une telle manoeuvre soit sanctionn&#233;e &#224; d&#233;faut de ne plus &#234;tre possible.

Rappel des faits.

Le sieur DocEvil nomma puis destitua un Chambellan et un Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres.
Le pr&#233;judice subit par ces deux joueurs n'a de pendant que l'incoh&#233;rence qui s'en suivit.

Notre proposition:

"Si le Maitre destitue le Chambellan, l'Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres ou les deux, il lui sera retitr&#233; deux points. Ces deux points seront distribu&#233;s &#224; deux joueurs parmi les moins bien nantis en points, choisis par le nouveau Chambellan."

Bien &#224; vous.

N. Chambellan de sa gracieuse majest&#233; TibomonG4.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Il est bien entendu que l'opposition est en droit de faire ses propre propositions.



Et l'état major ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Que ce débat soit serein et que la tourmente de ces derniers jours soit oubliée



Nous y travaillons


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et l'&#233;tat major ?



Comme je le disais tant&#244;t... la grande muette est... muette   

Par contre, citoyen Amok, camarade si j'ose dire, vous &#234;tes tout &#224; fait qualifi&#233; pour participer aux d&#233;bats....mais veuillez donc laisser ce AK47 aux vestiaires   


heu... non ce ne sont pas des oranges &#231;a camarade...y'a pas de petits anneaux qu'on d&#233;goupille sur les oranges


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Comme je le disais tantôt... la grande muette est... muette



Cela dit, en tant que citoyen il a le droit de participer aux débâts


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

en ce moment dans votre chateau&#8230;


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et l'état major ?



L'Etat-Major aussi bien sûr. Si vous donniez un cadre à vos interventions, parfois brusques, mais parfois justifiées, cela clarifierait le débat.

Nous sommes persuadés que vos interventions sont faites dans l'intention de protéger le Chateau. Le Peuple appréciera de vous savoir avec lui, comme rempart.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Que ce débat soit serein et que la tourmente de ces derniers jours soit oubliée


Tourmente ??? même un atome d'hydrogène 10 degrés au dessous du zéro absolu bouge plus que le gouvernement !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> en ce moment dans votre chateau



Ai-je l'air d'un châton Monsieur le Ministre ?  

PS : :rose:


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela dit, en tant que citoyen il a le droit de participer aux d&#233;b&#226;ts



Bon, donc en tant que citoyen je dis que l'arm&#233;e doit &#234;tre plus respect&#233;e, surtout de la part de ministres repr&#233;sentant le pays. Si ils ont derni&#232;rement &#233;t&#233; malmen&#233;s (sauf pour l'autruche qui trouvait ca "vraiment top" (sic) et ne nous en veut pas pour sa d&#233;marche depuis un peu cahotique) c'est simplement qu'ils ne tenaient pas des propos dignes de leur fonction.

L'arm&#233;e a attaqu&#233;e le chateau du temps du gouvernement pr&#233;c&#233;dent et a montr&#233;e sa force vis &#224; vis de celui-ci car elle consid&#232;re qu'aucune r&#233;ponse ne fut donn&#233;e aux questions l&#233;gitimes qu'elle se posait. A savoir : que doit-on faire des prisonniers m&#226;les, quelle est la politique future du gouvernement, comment se fait-il que des ministres du gouvernement d&#233;stitu&#233; se retrouvent dans le nouveau (et ne me parlez pas d'union nationale, ca ne marche pas) ?

De plus, l'arm&#233;e n'a toujours pas &#233;t&#233; livr&#233;e en femmes, ce qui est un scandale. L'otarie, c'est bon, mais  matin midi et soir apr&#232;s les repas ca lasse.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

rezba pr&#233;sident de l'assembl&#233;e... y  a ni assembl&#233;e ni pr&#233;sident : je l'avais dis qu'ils ne pourraient pas penser seuls !

moi je propose que si ces points sont retir&#233;s qu'ils ne soient distribu&#233;s &#224; personne. cf. le d&#233;but de la constitution (indice : le but du jeu).


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> rezba président de l'assemblée... y  a ni assemblée ni président : je l'avais dis qu'ils ne pourraient pas penser seuls !
> 
> moi je propose que si ces points sont retirés qu'ils ne soient distribués à personne. cf. le début de la constitution (indice : le but du jeu).



Le début de la constitution, c'est (je cite): "Le".

Je ne vois rien là-dedans qui empêche notre proposition.

:rateau:


----------



## Patamach (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est la panique au village en ce moment ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> moi je propose que si ces points sont retirés qu'ils ne soient distribués à personne. cf. le début de la constitution (indice : le but du jeu).



Ceci s'appelle donner aux pauvres ! Je m'étonne que vous ne soyez pas d'accord sur ce point ! En tant que Leader du parti de l'Opposition Sociale, ceci me tient à coeur.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Le d&#233;but de la constitution, c'est (je cite): "Le".
> 
> Je ne vois rien l&#224;-dedans qui emp&#234;che notre proposition.
> 
> :rateau:


Je ne conteste pas la proposition vu que j'en propose une modif' !   je dis juste que je trouve pas tr&#232;s malin de redistribuer des points perdus, j epr&#233;f&#232;re &#234;tre obliger de bouger pour grapiller des points que d'arriver tous &#224; gagner telle l'&#233;cole des fans !



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ceci s'appelle donner aux pauvres ! Je m'&#233;tonne que vous ne soyez pas d'accord sur ce point ! En tant que Leader du parti de l'Opposition Sociale, ceci me tient &#224; coeur.


Tu n'es pas leader de l'opposition sociale, vu que je suis leader, ou alors faut m'expliquer : tu est de la majorit&#233; l&#224;. Et redistribuer des points aux pauvre c'est bien, c'est bien, et le but du jeu ? je rappelle qu'il y a 5 points a distribuer par le ma&#238;tre &#224; chaque tour (pour les pauvres si tu veux) contre 7 automatiquement donn&#233;s, &#231;a suffit pas ? et si on se rallie en douce c'est aussi redistribu&#233; ?

6 jours (sans compter depuis le d&#233;but du jeu) &#224; 15 pour pondre &#231;a, bravo !


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

Soit on ne fait rien, soit on ne fait pas bien 

Décidez-vous 


Cher Général, la seule question légitime de votre dernière intervention est celle sur la politique future de notre beau Chateau.
Mais c'est bien beau d'avoir des candidats et une opposition, mais comme de toute façon il n'y a pas de but à ce jeu, comment trouver un programme ?

Après pour vos autres questions, c'est surtout une question d'intendance, adressez-vous au fourrier. L'armée est au service de l'Etat, ce n'est pas l'inverse.

Pour la question de ma nomination, elle n'a rien d'exceptionnelle. ne mélangeons pas tout.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A savoir : que doit-on faire des prisonniers mâles,


Pour les participants ayant enfrain la Constitution, une proposition sera faite.



Amok a dit:


> quelle est la politique future du gouvernement,


Nous sommes en train de vous en dévoiler une partie.



Amok a dit:


> comment se fait-il que des ministres du gouvernement déstitué se retrouvent dans le nouveau (et ne me parlez pas d'union nationale, ca ne marche pas) ?


Parce que ces ministres ont vu la lumière entre le tour précédent et celui-ci ?


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je ne conteste pas la proposition vu que j'en propose une modif' !   je dis juste que je trouve pas très malin de redistribuer des points perdus, j epréfère être obliger de bouger pour grapiller des points que d'arriver tous à gagner telle l'école des fans !




C'est à dire qu'à un moment, ceux qui gagnent des points de cette manière ne pourront plus le faire puisqu'ils ne feront plus partie des cinq joueurs les moins bien nantis en points.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> pour vos autres questions, c'est surtout une question d'intendance, adressez-vous au fourrier.



Et qui est-ce ?


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

c&#233;&#231;ui qu'&#224; les cl&#233;s du bordel et de la cantine, il est au fond de la cour, c'est un petit &#224; l'oeil chafouin. Un peu con mais serviable.


Il &#233;tait l&#224; bien avant notre arriv&#233;e dans le chateau


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est &#224; dire qu'&#224; un moment, ceux qui gagnent des points de cette mani&#232;re ne pourront plus le faire puisqu'ils ne feront plus partie des cinq joueurs les moins bien nantis en points.


C'est ce que je dis ! tout le monde au m&#234;me niveau &#224; un certain moment, que tu te pr&#233;sentes ou que tu fasses rien ! c'est quasiment d&#233;signer 2-3 (max) personne qui se pr&#233;sentent (pour avoir une chance) et le reste, vous figez compl&#232;tement la chose l&#224; ! l'outil on l'a : 5 points &#224; distribuer (quasi autant que les gagnants), il faut se poser des questions si c'est mal ou pas utiliser avant que d'entrer dans une redistribution en pr&#233;tendant &#234;tre social... et sans compter ceux qui font la course aux points n&#233;gatifs, vous les tuez ! social ??? 



teo a dit:


> Soit on ne fait rien, soit on ne fait pas bien
> 
> D&#233;cidez-vous


Ah voil&#224; : on pr&#233;tend soumettre &#224; la discussion, voire &#224; la modification et si je propose une petite correction, c'est tout ou rien ! faschistes !


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> céçui qu'à les clés du bordel et de la cantine, il est au fond de la cour, c'est un petit à l'oeil chafouin. Un peu con mais serviable.
> 
> 
> Il était là bien avant notre arrivée dans le chateau




Bobby ?!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que ces ministres ont vu la lumière entre le tour précédent et celui-ci ?



C'est ce que tu appelais avant "magouille", je l'avais prédis aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est à dire qu'à un moment, ceux qui gagnent des points de cette manière ne pourront plus le faire puisqu'ils ne feront plus partie des cinq joueurs les moins bien nantis en points.



Très juste. Cette proposition, que j'avais ébauchée au tour précédent, est tombée dans les oubliettes. Elle me semble juste parce qu'enfin elle ouvre le jeu à ceux qui sont relégués en bas de classement, c'est-à-dire mis au ban du jeu. Elle est donc éminemment sociale !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Très juste. Cette proposition, que j'avais ébauchée au tour précédent, est tombée dans les oubliettes. Elle me semble juste parce qu'enfin elle ouvre le jeu à ceux qui sont relégués en bas de classement, c'est-à-dire mis au ban du jeu. Elle est donc éminemment sociale !


Ah ouais et ces gens en bas là, ils ont essayé  de jouer ou même désiré ? ils ne sont pas mis au ban du jeu, ils l'ont choisi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est ce que tu appelais avant "magouille", je l'avais prédis aussi



La magouille consiste en ce qui a été fait les tours précédents : électeurs fictifs et détournement honteux de la Constitution !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ouais et ces gens en bas là, ils ont essayé  de jouer ou même désiré ? ils ne sont pas mis au ban du jeu, ils l'ont choisi.



Laissez-les donc s'exprimer !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La magouille consiste en ce qui a &#233;t&#233; fait les tours pr&#233;c&#233;dents : &#233;lecteurs fictifs et *d&#233;tournement honteux de la Constitution* !


Quand tu en profitais tu n'&#233;tais pas la pour gueuler, comme par hasard, c'est une des raison pour laquelle je t'ai retir&#233; des points


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> (...)Ah voilà : on prétend soumettre à la discussion, voire à la modification et si je propose une petite correction, c'est tout ou rien ! faschistes !



Cher SM, l'insulte est facile  Je répondais au fait que tu disais que le Gouvernement bougeait moins que les atomes au 0 absolu et à Amok qui disait qu'on faisait que des conneries 

_(et y'a pas d'H à fasciste )_

Quant à la proposition et à d'éventuelles modifs, elle même le débat est ouvert: la preuve on discute. Rien est encore gravé dans le marbre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quand tu en profitais tu n'étais pas la pour gueuler, comme par hasard, c'est une des raison pour laquelle je t'ai retiré des points



À d'autres


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Laissez-les donc s'exprimer !


Ce n'est pas à eux que je pose la question.  

Et comme je l'ai dis, il a incohérence : quid des points retirés en cas de ralliement en douce ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et comme je l'ai dis, il a incoh&#233;rence : quid des points retir&#233;s en cas de ralliement en douce ?



Bien. Pour ouvrir le d&#233;b&#226;t je propose qu'un seul point soit revers&#233; mais toujours deux enlev&#233;s.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> &#192; d'autres


Non non pas &#224; d'autre. Sinon j'aurais &#233;t&#233; leader bien avant ce tour, mais bref.

Je me pose juste la question du but du jeu (gagner des points) par des m&#233;thodes d&#233;finies (faire campagne et &#233;ventuellement gagner ou devenir chambellan) et donc de l'int&#233;r&#234;t. Une pellet&#233; de gens sont tr&#232;s proches du sommet, si on compte le gain de 5 points maximum par tour, et peu qui sont vraiment en dessous (-5 et -7, &#231;a fait 6 destitutions) soit, pour arriver &#224; 0 un epellet&#233; de tours ou 5+2 points sont donn&#233;s d'offices et 5 &#224; la discretion du maitre* par tour*. Le calcul d'efficience est vite boucl&#233;...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

UNE SEULE SOLUTION, C'EST LA RÉVOLUTION!!!





Stook! Reviens ici immédiatement!


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le calcul d'efficience est vite bouclé...



Rhaaaaaaa, ouuuiiiiiiiiii, vazy Sm, un petit calcul d'efficience :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Tu vas pas faire chier pasque je viens d'apprendre un mot nan mais


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Rhaaaaaaa, ouuuiiiiiiiiii, vazy Sm, un petit calcul d'efficience :love: :love:



C'est vrai qu'on est nombreux à en faire au petit déjeuner en mangeant sa tartine ou en faisant un blackjack


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

*RÉVOLUTION POUR TOUS!
SUS AU CHATEAU ET À SES MAGOUILLES!
LE PEUPLE AU POUVOIR!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

*MORT ÀLA DICTATURE DES SOI-DISANT ÉLITES!
LE POUVOIR EST À LA RUE!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non non pas à d'autre. Sinon j'aurais été leader bien avant ce tour, mais bref.



Oui, bref... et donc ? Un point ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

0

Mais tu peux distribuer tes 5 points aux pauvres, pour l'exemple


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Ou qu'alors chaque point retir&#233; soit redistribu&#233;, soyez coh&#233;rent.


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2006)

Ah tiens, c'est l'heure de la discute ?


Bon. Moi, ce que j'en pense, c'est que cette histoire de destitution, &#231;a rime &#224; rien. Le seul pr&#233;c&#233;dent n'&#233;tait fonction que d'opportunit&#233;, sans int&#233;r&#234;t pour le d&#233;veloppement ult&#233;rieur du jeu. En outre, le terme m&#234;me de destitution me file des boutons. Si le maitre fait un mauvais choix lorsqu'il nomme un chambellan ou un ex&#233;cutuer, c'est bien fait pour lui, avait qu'&#224; refl&#233;chir avant au lieu de faire girouette comme otarie en piste.
Si vous y tenez vraiment, et que vous m'expliquez l'int&#233;r&#234;t de la chose, on peut am&#233;nager une r&#232;gle qui pr&#233;cise les conditions, mais j'attends vos arguments.

Maintenant, un autre question qui tient &#224; c&#339;ur &#224; notre nouveau maitre, c'est celle de la redistribution. "Le point du pauvre".
Le probl&#232;me n'est pas celui de "d'o&#249; provienne les points donn&#233;s au pauvre". Le maitre dispose de 5 points &#224; redistribuer. Le probl&#232;me est celui de la d&#233;finition et de l'institutionnalisation du pauvre. C'est qui le pauvre ? Il est pauvre en quoi ? En points ? La majorit&#233; des &#233;lecteurs n'a pas de points. Et les plus beaux scores n&#233;gatifs sont volontaires. 
Alors pauvre en voix ? Ou alors on donne l'obligation au maitre de distribuer un point &#224; un candidat du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent, si et seulement si ce dernier s'est vu annuler ou d&#233;tourner 2 voix par le chambellan et/ou l'ex&#233;cuteur". C'est le "point de l'appauvri."


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais tu peux distribuer tes 5 points aux pauvres, pour l'exemple



Ce sera difficile il ne m'en reste plus que 4 &#224; distribuer. Pour information : Nobody et Marmarco n'&#233;taient pas parmi les plus nantis, pas plus que Silvio.



supermoquette a dit:


> Ou qu'alors chaque point retir&#233; soit redistribu&#233;, soyez coh&#233;rent.



Pourquoi ce n'est pas ce qui est propos&#233; ?

Notre proposition:

"Si le Maitre destitue le Chambellan, l'Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres ou les deux, il lui sera retitr&#233; deux points. Ces deux points seront distribu&#233;s &#224; deux joueurs parmi les moins bien nantis en points, choisis par le nouveau Chambellan."

Bien &#224; vous.

N. Chambellan de sa gracieuse majest&#233; TibomonG4.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Nan je ne parle pas de ca, de l'art de d&#233;tourner : si on se rallie en douce on se fait retirer un point, c'est de &#231;a dont je parle plus haut.

Bah s'il t'en reste que 4 &#231;a reste social quand m&#234;me, bien plus que de laisser &#231;a &#224; la machine pour les garder


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

*RHANAFOUT' DE LA REDISTRIBUTION DES POINTS!
LE PEUPLE SE RUE AU CHATEAU POUR DESTITUER LES TYRANS ET LES PROFITEURS!*


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224; : il faut recentrer sur le jeu plut&#244;t que de se faire passer pour des saints 

Ah au fait, ceux qui n'ont pas de points jouent quand m&#234;me, petite pr&#233;cision en passant... &#231;a va donc &#234;tre dur de choisir qui en a le moins


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab, tes gouttes sont sur ta table de nuit. Je sais que tu as oubli&#233; de les prendre ce matin, et l&#224;, &#231;a commence &#224; se voir.


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *RÉVOLUTION POUR TOUS!*
> *SUS AU CHATEAU ET À SES MAGOUILLES!*
> *LE PEUPLE AU POUVOIR!*


 


Fab'Fab a dit:


> *MORT ÀLA DICTATURE DES SOI-DISANT ÉLITES!*
> *LE POUVOIR EST À LA RUE!*


 
Non, je passe juste pour dire que je savais bien que la révolution grondait et que mon p'tit mouvement anarco-révolutionnaire trouverait résonnance. Nan mais. 

Alors Amok, je suis toujours une femme bien seule ? Tu vas voir que y en aura plein d'autres d'ici aux élections. Et j'y serais même pour rien. Je lui ai rien dit et rien fait à celui-là. Le peuple sait se soulever tout seul.

Si j'ai une idée à apporter à la constitution, c'est plus d'armée. On récupère le budget téteilles pour le peuple.Point barre. 

Sinon Fabfab, ça me fait super plaisir de t'entendre parler comme ça, la vache. J'suis sciée là.:rateau: 
Mouhahahaaaa.
Edit : Il a reposté le fou !Ah non mais pitain votez Fabfab:love:


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 0
> 
> Mais tu peux distribuer tes 5 points aux pauvres, pour l'exemple






ça me fait penser au _Droit des pauvres_ qu'on voit (voyait ?) marqué sur les tickets de tombola ou de cinéma à Genève il y a encore quelques années.
Et ce n'est pas particulièrement helvète...

J'aime le principe.

*Fab'Fab: c'est si nul que ça l'AE cet année que tu viens péter un cable ici ? *


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Alors pauvre en voix ? Ou alors on donne l'obligation au maitre de distribuer un point à un candidat du tour précédent, si et seulement si ce dernier s'est vu annuler ou détourner 2 voix par le chambellan et/ou l'exécuteur". C'est le "point de l'appauvri."



Lequel des deux dans ce cas ? 

Sinon il ne reste qu'un solution indiquer une impossibilité pour le Maître de changer de Chambellan et d'Exécuteur. Maintenant si vous envoyez balader la proposition du point du pauvre ou de l'appauvri ne vous plaignez pas si le jeu fini à huit-clos parce que ce sont toujours les mêmes qui mènent le jeu ou gagnent des points.


----------



## Patamach (13 Septembre 2006)

Je me demande vraiment qui arrive encore à suivre vos salades de points et qui ca interesse ...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lequel des deux dans ce cas ?
> 
> Sinon il ne reste qu'un solution indiquer une impossibilit&#233; pour le Ma&#238;tre de changer de Chambellan et d'Ex&#233;cuteur. Maintenant si vous envoyez balader la proposition du point du pauvre ou de l'appauvri* ne vous plaignez pas si le jeu fini &#224; huit-clos parce que ce sont toujours les m&#234;mes qui m&#232;nent le jeu ou gagnent des points*.


Mais &#231;a c'est pas une question de points... pas du tout. C'est de la motivation. Le huit-clos ne d&#233;pend que de &#231;a.

Petit exemple, tu deviens maitresse, tu files tes 5 points &#224; quelqu'un qui en a pas et tu le pousses &#224; faire campagne en l'aidant &#224; gagner. : en deux tour il peut en avoir 10.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah au fait, ceux qui n'ont pas de points jouent quand même, petite précision en passant... ça va donc être dur de choisir qui en a le moins



Ah ben tiens me voilà rassurée! 

SM je te rassure, Général Amok a été à la hauteur de ta confiance (mais pas à la hauteur de ton physique mais ça doit être l'âge bref) donc tu peux le garder à la tête de tes armées sans crainte! C'est qqu'un de loyal  

Pour le reste... Révolution, Constitution etc... Mon impression est que trop de ministres tue le pouvoir... On se dirait à l'Assemblée Nationale


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lequel des deux dans ce cas ?
> 
> Sinon il ne reste qu'un solution indiquer une impossibilité pour le Maître de changer de Chambellan et d'Exécuteur. Maintenant si vous envoyez balader la proposition du point du pauvre ou de l'appauvri ne vous plaignez pas si le jeu fini à huit-clos parce que ce sont toujours les mêmes qui mènent le jeu ou gagnent des points.



Pauvres en voix, y'en a toujours un paquet. Et c'est une stratégie assez facile pour récupérer des points. Trop facile.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

*LA R&#201;VOLUTION GRONDE!
RALLIEZ VOUS &#192; L'AMOK
NOUS ALLONS DESTITUER LES DESPOTES!
QU'ON LEUR ENFILE LA T&#202;TE SUR DES PIQUES!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pauvres en voix, y'en a toujours un paquet. Et c'est une strat&#233;gie assez facile pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer des points. Trop facile.



Trop facile en quoi ? Il faudrait que les ma&#238;tres diff&#233;rents donnent syst&#233;matiquement des points au m&#234;me joueur ? Mais au bout de deux ou trois fois il ne sera plus en position de pouvoir en avoir tout simplement. 
Alors quoi ? On se contente d'interdire le changement ?


----------



## N°6 (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai que je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de compliquer encore un peu les choses... 
Doc a su profiter d'un léger flou vide juridique, c'est pas pour ça qu'on est obligé de l'institutionaliser... Y'a juste à préciser clairement dans la règle que c'est un gouvernement et un seul par tour, et baste !


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Cher SM, l'insulte est facile  Je répondais au fait que tu disais que le Gouvernement bougeait moins que les atomes au 0 absolu et à Amok qui disait qu'on faisait que des conneries
> 
> _(et y'a pas d'H à fasciste )_



Y'a p't'ête pas d'h à fasciste, mais je le récupère pour le mettre dans les livres d'histoire du royaume, au chapitre de votre ministère, les deux minuscules faisant la paire !



Craquounette a dit:


> Ah ben tiens me voilà rassurée!
> 
> SM je te rassure, Général Amok a été à la hauteur de ta confiance (mais pas à la hauteur de ton physique mais ça doit être l'âge bref) donc tu peux le garder à la tête de tes armées sans crainte! C'est qqu'un de loyal



La saloooooooooooooooope ! 



Melounette a dit:


> Alors Amok, je suis toujours une femme bien seule ? Tu vas voir que y en aura plein d'autres d'ici aux élections. Et j'y serais même pour rien. Je lui ai rien dit et rien fait à celui-là. Le peuple sait se soulever tout seul.



Le Fab, j'en fais mon affaire : un tour au mitard et il sera doux comme un agneau. Surtout après 5 minutes avec notre négociateur (j'ai nommé : Sonnyboy -cf : liste de l'état major qqs pages en avant).


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *LA RÉVOLUTION GRONDE!
> RALLIEZ VOUS À L'AMOK
> NOUS ALLONS DESTITUER LES DESPOTES!
> QU'ON LEUR ENFILE LA TÊTE SUR DES PIQUES!*



Inutile d'hurler mon bon Fab, et je suis touché de votre message. Mais pour l'instant nous sommes en négociations et Craquounette est attendue pour une mise au pli. Vous comprendrez donc que la révolution sera retardée un peu.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le Fab, j'en fais mon affaire : un tour au mitard et il sera doux comme un agneau. Surtout apr&#232;s 5 minutes avec notre n&#233;gociateur (j'ai nomm&#233; : Sonnyboy -cf : liste de l'&#233;tat major qqs pages en avant).



*LA R&#201;VOLUTION FAIT SON CHEMIN, LES INSTITUTIONS COMMENCENT &#192; TREMBLER ET &#192; MENACER!
JE SERAI LE MARTYR DE LA R&#201;VOLUTION S'IL LE FAUT!
MAIS LE COMBAT CONTINUERA, M&#202;ME SI JE DOIS PASSER PAR LE SONNYBOY!

ET VIVE L'AMOK !


*


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *LA RÉVOLUTION FAIT SON CHEMIN, LES INSTITUTIONS COMMENCENT À TREMBLER ET À MENACER!
> JE SERAI LE MARTYR DE LA RÉVOLUTION S'IL LE FAUT!
> MAIS LE COMBAT CONTINUERA, MÊME SI JE DOIS PASSER PAR LE SONNYBOY!
> 
> ...




Oui, oui, Fab, nous avons bien compris ! Maintenant, allez boire un coup !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

*J'AIME L'AMOK, C'EST LE MEILLEUR. VIVE L'ARMEE, ET VIVE SON GENERAL !*


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> C'est vrai que je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de compliquer encore un peu les choses...
> Doc a su profiter d'un léger flou vide juridique, c'est pas pour ça qu'on est obligé de l'institutionaliser... Y'a juste à préciser clairement dans la règle que c'est un gouvernement et un seul par tour, et baste !



On va faire équipe. 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Trop facile en quoi ? Il faudrait que les maîtres différents donnent systématiquement des points au même joueur ? Mais au bout de deux ou trois fois il ne sera plus en position de pouvoir en avoir tout simplement.
> Alors quoi ? On se contente d'interdire le changement ?



D'abord, c'est la loi de toute redistribution. Si on donne des points à ceux qui sont en dessous de la moyenne, la moyenne augmente.
Non, ce que je veux dire, c'est que si le pauvre, c'est le pauvre en voix, alors il suffira de se présenter, de ne pas faire campagne, de ne pas voter pour soi, pour que la probabilité d'avoir 0 voix soit grande, et que l'on récupère 1 point.
Ou alors, il faut l'insitutionnaliser tel quel : le joueur qui se présente officiellement et n'obtient aucune voix gagne un point. Ça va éparpiller les voix !  Tout le monde empêchera tout le monde d'être à 0. 

Le "point de l'appauvri" me paraissait plus équitable, non ? Après, charge au Maître de distribuer les points à ceux qui en ont le moins s'il le souhaite !


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Mais pour l'instant nous sommes en négociations



Si tu cherches qqu'un de hautement diplomate et psychologue, je suis la femme de la situation... Par contre si tu cherches des gros seins, là... Je déclare forfait...



Amok a dit:


> et Craquounette est attendue pour une mise au pli. Vous comprendrez donc que la révolution sera retardée un peu.



Tant que ce n'est pas une "Mise en plis" ça va....


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, oui, Fab, nous avons bien compris ! Maintenant, allez boire un coup !



*VOYEZ, PEUPLE DU CHATEAU, COMME LE DESPOTE ET SES SBIRES TENTENT DE CORROMPRE LA RÉVOLUTION!
MAIS LA RÉVOLUTION EST PURE!
ELLE NE TOMBERA PAS DANS UN PIÈGE AUSSI RIDICULE!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Le "point de l'appauvri" me paraissait plus équitable, non ? Après, charge au Maître de distribuer les points à ceux qui en ont le moins s'il le souhaite !



Soit mais l'opposition n'est pas d'accord.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Soit mais l'opposition n'est pas d'accord.



C'est le but de l'opposition : ne pas être d'accord... Non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est le but de l'opposition : ne pas être d'accord... Non ?



Je saurais m'en souvenir parce qu'un jour je l'ai oublié


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Soit mais l'opposition n'est pas d'accord.



Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ta proposition, nuance.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

*L'OPPOSITION EST VENDUE AUX TRAITRES ÀA LA CAUSE!
LA RÉVOLUTION VAINCRA TOUS LES PRIVILÉGIÉS QUI SE DISTRIBUENT LES POIINTS ENTRE EUX!*


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Soit mais l'opposition n'est pas d'accord.


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *J'AIME L'AMOK, C'EST LE MEILLEUR. VIVE L'ARMEE, ET VIVE SON GENERAL !*



Bon, mon petit Fab, vous me genez, là, je vais être obligé de vous bannir du sujet : on va crier à la manigance !


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est le but de l'opposition : ne pas être d'accord... Non ?







Il peut arriver que l'opposition vote une loi de la majorité si elle est au bénéfice de tous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ta proposition, nuance.



Tu l'es au moins en partie non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, mon petit Fab, vous me genez, là, je vais être obligé de vous bannir du sujet : on va crier à la manigance !



*BASSESSE ET TRAITRISE!
L'ARMÉE UTILISE DES PROCÉDÉS GROSSIERS ET VOYANTS POUR DISCRÉDITER LA RÉVOLUTION!
MAIS LE PEUPLE SAIT!
LE PEULPE NE SE LAISSE PAS INFLUENCER PAS LES MANIPULATIONS DES NANTIS*


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *L'OPPOSITION EST VENDUE AUX TRAITRES ÀA LA CAUSE!
> LA RÉVOLUTION VAINCRA TOUS LES PRIVILÉGIÉS QUI SE DISTRIBUENT LES POIINTS ENTRE EUX!*






Prends un pochon, mets-le sur ton nez et ta bouche et respire dedans une minute ou deux, ça va passer.


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2006)

Bon comme &#231;a, &#231;a promet d'avancer super vite 

En attendant, je retourne au Minist&#232;re m'occuper d'un grave probl&#232;me: y'a des fuites au toit du donjon. Comme je suis &#224; l'Int&#233;rieur vu que je suis dedans, c'est &#224; ma pomme de s'occuper des bassines et de trouver un couvreur.

Je reste en contact par talkie-walkie avec le Conseil des Ministres et l'Assembl&#233;e


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Il peut arriver que l'opposition vote une loi de la majorité si elle est au bénéfice de tous.



Je le conçois parfaitement. Mais si l'Opposition est d'accord *dès le début* avec la Majorité, où est le débat ? Et à quoi cela servirait-il d'avoir une Majorité et une Opposition ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Y'a juste à préciser clairement dans la règle que c'est un gouvernement et un seul par tour, et baste !



C'est précisément ce que j'ai dit dans le post précédent le tien


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Je crains que notre pauvre ami Fab ait gliss&#233; en sortant du bar. Toujours est-il qu'il est &#233;vanoui sur le trottoir avec un filet de salive au coin de la bouche (ouverte). Si quelqu'un pouvait s'en occuper : tous les touristes japonais le photographient et c'est une bien mauvaise image de notre royaume.


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Il *peut* arriver que l'opposition vote *une* loi de la majorité si elle est au bénéfice de tous.





Craquounette a dit:


> Je le conçois parfaitement. Mais si l'Opposition est d'accord *dès le début* avec la Majorité, où est le débat ? Et à quoi cela servirait-il d'avoir une Majorité et une Opposition ?





C'est plus clair, comme ça ? 
Le débat est possible et souhaitable même pour arriver à un accord, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu l'es au moins en partie non ?



Oui : sur la redistribution automatique des points aux pauvres, ce qui à mon avis n'apporte guère au jeu, je l'ai dis dès le début. La propossition de rezba va dans un tout autre sens : c'est de l'encouragement à être candidat, sans être automatique, et ça permet même la feinte pour celui qui désire être terroriste puisqu'il s'agit de vote détourné.


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, mon petit Fab, vous me genez, là, je vais être obligé de vous bannir du sujet : on va crier à la manigance !


L'armée ose éditer les messages de notre camarade ! 
Camarades, ne croyez pas ces messages de propagande, ils sont tronqués !

Vous n'aurez pas le Fabfab, il faudra me passer sur le corps !\o/

Camarades révolutionnaires, passons nous le relais !

"Ami si tu tombes, un ami sort de l'ombre à ta place !"


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Le débat est possible et souhaitable même pour arriver à un accord, non ?



Un accord sans débat ne serait plus un accord.... Mais ne jouons pas sur les mots  Je suis entièrement d'accord


----------



## Aladdin Sane (13 Septembre 2006)

*On a baillonn&#233; la r&#233;volution.
La r&#233;volution grondera d&#233;sormais en silence, mais elle restera &#224; jamais grav&#233;e dans la m&#233;moire de l'oppresseur...
*


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Vous n'aurez pas le Fabfab, il faudra me passer sur le corps !\o/



:mouais: :afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> "Ami si tu tombes, un ami sort de l'ombre à ta place !"


Déjà lu ça dans une dark-room, t'as aussi un abo _Au Harnais_ ?


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; lu &#231;a dans une dark-room, t'as aussi un abo _Au Harnais_ ?



Tu connais Jos&#233;phine Deb ?! :mouais: (&#169;pascal77)


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Déjà lu ça dans une dark-room, t'as aussi un abo _Au Harnais_ ?


:mouais: 
Euh...oui, de Pavlik.:rateau: 

Amok>Euh atta...on a perdu notre fer de lance là, je réfléchis un peu pour mon corps.:rose: L'a déjà été endommagé.:casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui : sur la redistribution automatique des points aux pauvres, ce qui à mon avis n'apporte guère au jeu, je l'ai dis dès le début. La propossition de rezba va dans un tout autre sens : c'est de l'encouragement à être candidat, sans être automatique, et ça permet même la feinte pour celui qui désire être terroriste puisqu'il s'agit de vote détourné.



Donc ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

Donc je ne vote pas pour un article qu'on ne me soumet pas sous sa forme d&#233;finitive, donc au travail


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> *On a bayonné la révolution.
> La révolution grondera désormais en silence, mais elle restera à jamais gravée dans la mémoire de l'oppresseur...
> *




Bayonné à la baïonnette ?
Bâillonné avec un bâillon ?
Comme le Bailli du Limousin ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2006)

et n'oubliez pas ma proposition d'ammendement aussi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Bon comme &#231;a, &#231;a promet d'avancer super vite
> 
> En attendant, je retourne au Minist&#232;re m'occuper d'un grave probl&#232;me: y'a des fuites au toit du donjon. Comme je suis &#224; l'Int&#233;rieur vu que je suis dedans, c'est &#224; ma pomme de s'occuper des bassines et de trouver un couvreur.
> 
> Je reste en contact par talkie-walkie avec le Conseil des Ministres et l'Assembl&#233;e


 

Le petit Teo est demand&#233; &#224; l'accueil


----------



## Aladdin Sane (13 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Bayonné à la baïonnette ?
> Bâillonné avec un bâillon ?
> Comme le Bailli du Limousin ?



Non, Bayonné.

Avec un gros jambon...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

*Notre proposition num&#233;ro 1:

"Si le Maitre destitue le Chambellan, l'Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres ou les deux, il lui sera retir&#233; deux points. Un point sera redistribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre au candidat du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent de son choix, si et seulement si ce dernier s'est vu annuler ou d&#233;tourner 2 voix par le chambellan et/ou l'ex&#233;cuteur". C'est le "point de l'appauvri." La destitution ne peut avoir lieu qu'une fois."*

Pour la deux voir le post de Nobody.


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

"Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement."



C'est mieux ainsi?

On peut ajouter:

"Toute tentative de putch, que ce soit pour prendre le pouvoir ou destituer un joueur nommé ou élu, sera sanctionné d'un retrait de 5 points. Ces 5 points seront versés dans un pot commun qui servira à la survie* de certains."


*Survie: j'y pensais depuis quelque temps: ne pourrait-on fixer un nombre de points plancher sous lequel le joueur "meurt". Les points représenteraient en quelque sorte sa nourriture, sa boisson, son logement... tout ce dont il a besoin pour vivre. Pas de points, pas de chocolat. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

Et j'ajouterai pour la survie: le pot commun peut servir à "sauver" ceux qui sont prêt de mourir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Notre proposition:*
> 
> *"Si le Maitre destitue le Chambellan, l'Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ou les deux, il lui sera retiré deux points. Un point sera redistribué par le nouveau Chambellan au candidat du tour précédent de son choix, si et seulement si ce dernier s'est vu annuler ou détourner 2 voix par le chambellan et/ou l'exécuteur. C'est le "point de l'appauvri." La destitution ne peut avoir lieu qu'une fois."*


 
La réponse est triviale : le capitaine a 38 ans


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Non, Bayonn&#233;.
> 
> Avec un gros jambon...





M&#233;cr&#233;ant !


----------



## N°6 (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Notre proposition:
> 
> "Si le Maitre destitue le Chambellan, l'Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ou les deux, il lui sera retiré deux points. Un point sera redistribué par le Maître au candidat du tour précédent de son choix, si et seulement si ce dernier s'est vu annuler ou détourner 2 voix par le chambellan et/ou l'exécuteur. C'est le "point de l'appauvri." La destitution ne peut avoir lieu qu'une fois."*



C'est-à-dire qu'en cas de non alternance, le Maître reviendrait sur les décisions de son précédent gouvernement ? :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Mécréant !



*On insulte la révolution, camarades. Armez votre bras et reprennons le combat*


----------



## N°6 (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> *Survie: j'y pensais depuis quelque temps: ne pourrait-on fixer un nombre de points plancher sous lequel le joueur "meurt". Les points représenteraient en quelque sorte sa nourriture, sa boisson, son logement... tout ce dont il a besoin pour vivre. Pas de points, pas de chocolat. Qu'en pensez-vous?



J'en pense que certains sentent déjà la charogne depuis un bon bout de temps ! :rateau: Faudrait penser à racheter de la chaux vive !


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *On insulte la révolution, camarades. Armez votre bras et reprennons le combat*






Fab'Alladin'Fab, tu es démasqué !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> C'est-à-dire qu'en cas de non alternance, le Maître reviendrait sur les décisions de son précédent gouvernement ? :hein:



Où est-ce que tu vois marqué une telle chose ?


----------



## N°6 (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Où est-ce que tu vois marqué une telle chose ?



Nulle part, mais c'est une possibilité induite par cette proposition...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Nulle part, mais c'est une possibilité induite par cette proposition...



La constitution est pleine de possibilités induites


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Fab'Alladin'Fab, tu es d&#233;masqu&#233; !



*La r&#233;volution a &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233;e d'avancer masqu&#233;e. Mais elle assume son vrai visage.
Apr&#232;s Melounette, d'autres nous rejoignent d&#233;j&#224;. Tremblez, gouvernements f&#233;lons...
Et si c'est pas au chateau, on fera la r&#233;volution &#224; la caf&#232;te.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> On peut ajouter:
> 
> "Toute tentative de putch, que ce soit pour prendre le pouvoir ou destituer un joueur nommé ou élu, sera sanctionné d'un retrait de 5 points. Ces 5 points seront versés dans un pot commun qui servira à la survie* de certains."
> 
> ...



Trop compliqué


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est assorti au reste du coup, non ?


----------



## N°6 (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La constitution est pleine de possibilit&#233;s induites



C'est bien pour &#231;a qu'il vaut mieux mesurer avec soin celles qui seront apport&#233;es par une nouvelle loi... si on veut &#233;viter un coup tordu &#224; chaque l&#233;gislature.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Trop compliqu&#233;



Bah plus simple : Les points, c'est la monnaie du ch&#226;teau, chacun en fait ce qu'il veut, Amok ach&#232;tera des filles, silvio vendra son soutient au candidat le plus offrant, on enverra les huissiers &#224; Ed... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Septembre 2006)

*La révolution rentre chez elle pour ce soir, mais le combat continue. 
La lutte n'est pas finie et les rangs se gonflent de nouveaux camarades à chaque instant.
La révolution vaincra.*


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

:affraid: C'est &#231;a le pouvoir social :affraid:
un monde o&#249; on parle plus que de point$ :affraid:


vivement la revolution bourgeoise qu'on parles de boules !


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *La révolution rentre chez elle pour ce soir, mais le combat continue. *
> *La lutte n'est pas finie et les rangs se gonflent de nouveaux camarades à chaque instant.*
> *La révolution vaincra.*


Hep hep hep ! La révolution peut pas rentrer dans son paddock maintenant, il y a une autruche à sauver et dont on entend les cris sourds depuis les douves ! 

Général Amok, sachez que la révolution s'organise dans les caves, à la lueur jaune d'une lampe edison. Nous rassemblons nos moyens, la révolution vaincra ! 

LIBEREZ LE CHATEAU !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: C'est ça le pouvoir social :affraid:
> un monde où on parle plus que de point$ :affraid:
> 
> 
> vivement la revolution bourgeoise qu'on parles de boules !



Tiens mon Ministre ! La mer va bien ? Au fait le jour où vous prenez votre cabinet ministériel en main vous prévenez, que la femme de ménage nettoie votre bocal ! Je vous rappelle qu'avant de critiquer un gouvernement dont on fait partie, on démissionne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> "Toute tentative de putch, que ce soit pour prendre le pouvoir ou destituer un joueur nommé ou élu, sera sanctionné d'un retrait de 5 points. Ces 5 points seront versés dans un pot commun qui servira à la survie* de certains."
> 
> 
> *Survie: j'y pensais depuis quelque temps: ne pourrait-on fixer un nombre de points plancher sous lequel le joueur "meurt". Les points représenteraient en quelque sorte sa nourriture, sa boisson, son logement... tout ce dont il a besoin pour vivre. Pas de points, pas de chocolat. Qu'en pensez-vous?



Je disais trop compliqué parce qu'il faut définir ce qu'on entend par tentative de putch. Ici les tentatives de révolutions sont courantes. Vu qu'il n'y a pas d'autorité supprême ça bloque, à moins de mettre en place un vote. Destitution d'un joueur, c'est pareil, dans la majorité des cas ça bloque sauf si c'est du fait du maître, du Chambellan ou de l'Exécuteur. Mais encore faut-il que le destitué se plie à cet ordre... Par contre sur le reste, c'est ok. Tu vois quoi - 10, - 20 ? Ed est déjà "suicidaire", ça va lui plaire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je disais trop compliqu&#233; parce qu'il faut d&#233;finir ce qu'on entend par tentative de putch. Ici les tentatives de r&#233;volutions sont courantes. Vu qu'il n'y a pas d'autorit&#233; suppr&#234;me &#231;a bloque, &#224; moins de mettre en place un vote. Destitution d'un joueur, c'est pareil, dans la majorit&#233; des cas &#231;a bloque sauf si c'est du fait du ma&#238;tre, du Chambellan ou de l'Ex&#233;cuteur. Mais encore faut-il que le destitu&#233; se plie &#224; cet ordre... Par contre sur le reste, c'est ok. Tu vois quoi - 10, - 20 ? Ed est d&#233;j&#224; "suicidaire", &#231;a va lui plaire


J'en suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais pas vraiment. J'aime perdre &#224; ce jeu, mais j'ai pas envie d'arr&#234;ter de jouer.


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tiens mon Ministre ! La mer va bien ? Au fait le jour o&#249; vous prenez votre cabinet minist&#233;riel en main vous pr&#233;venez, que la femme de m&#233;nage nettoie votre bocal ! Je vous rappelle qu'avant de critiquer un gouvernement dont on fait partie, on d&#233;missionne.


:affraid:

Oul&#224;, je tiens &#224; signaler que personne ne m'a demand&#233; mon avis, ni m&#234;me prevenu !

Un gouvernement dont la seule pr&#233;occupation est de s'occuper de comment ramasser le max de points n'a rien de social ! 

alors que l'etat des oceans se degrade, que la plan&#232;te se rechauffe et que les grosses t&#234;te existent toujours !

un peu de verdeur dans ce monde brutal,
un peu d'action, de tension&#8230;


Bref, &#231;a manque de &#169;ul tout &#231;a !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'en suis désolé, mais pas vraiment. J'aime perdre à ce jeu, mais j'ai pas envie d'arrêter de jouer.



À ce moment là, il ne te restera qu'une seule option jouer les équilibristes


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Oul&#224;, je tiens &#224; signaler que personne ne m'a demand&#233; mon avis, ni m&#234;me prevenu !



Ah bon ? Et le mp envoy&#233; et pour lequel j'ai re&#231;u un avis de lecture ? 



Grug a dit:


> Bref, &#231;a manque de &#169;ul tout &#231;a !



S&#251;rement si vous ne les oubliez aussi vite que les mp !


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

En effet, un mp me donnant le nom de la salle de reunion du cabinet  minist&#233;riel&#8230; 

Neanmoins, si je t'envoie un mp avec l'adresse de cabinets tout courts, concluras tu que tu as un role &#224; y jouer ? 

 

Bref, Rien ne m'a inform&#233; de ma nomination, ni demand&#233; mon avis, du coup, je garde mon enti&#232;re libert&#233; de critique.



Grug,
Ancien double d'ici ma&#238;tre,
Chambellan du scrutin pr&#233;c&#232;dent
Ministre d'un chat noir,
Fondateur du parti du bongheur.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Chambellan du scrutin précèdent.


Ancien Chambellan de Sa Luminescence Doquéville, ça t'écorcherait la gueule ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Bref, Rien ne m'a inform&#233; de ma nomination




C'&#233;tait &#233;crit en toutes lettres dans mon deuxi&#232;me ou troisi&#232;me post apr&#232;s ma nomination  Si tu ne veux pas du poste et donc ne me soutiens pas, malgr&#233; ton vote en ma faveur par l'interm&#233;diaire de joanes, rien ne t'oblige &#224; garder ce titre


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ancien Chambellan de Sa Luminescence Doquéville, ça t'écorcherait la gueule ?


-oui.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> "Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement."


Ce n'est pas une constitution, c'est du grand-guignol... Et du pire.
Où a-t-on vu qu'un élu ne puisse révoquer un fonctionnaire ? Où a-t-on vu qu'il ait été sanctionné pour cela ? Tout ceci est ridicule et l'intérêt du Château s'en ressent.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'était écrit en toute lettres dans mon deuxième ou troisième post après ma nomination  Si tu ne veux pas du poste et donc ne me soutiens pas, malgré ton vote en ma faveur par l'intermédiaire de joanes, rien ne t'oblige à garder ce titre


Tiens, moi j'informais les personnes concernées par MP... Vous gagnez en légèreté ce que le savoir-vivre le plus élémentaire y perd. À cela, on pouvait bien s'attendre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une constitution, c'est du grand-guignol... Et du pire.
> O&#249; a-t-on vu qu'un &#233;lu ne puisse r&#233;voquer un fonctionnaire ? O&#249; a-t-on vu qu'il ait &#233;t&#233; sanctionn&#233; pour cela ? Tout ceci est ridicule et l'int&#233;r&#234;t du Ch&#226;teau s'en ressent.



On n'en attendait pas d'autres de vous, expert en grand guignol s'il en est !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, moi j'informais les personnes concern&#233;es par MP... Vous gagnez en l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; ce que le savoir-vivre le plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire y perd. &#192; cela, on pouvait bien s'attendre.



Le mp a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233; et j'ai re&#231;u l'accus&#233; de r&#233;ception !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On n'en attendait pas d'autres de vous, expert en grand guignol s'il en est !


Expert ? Peut-être. Mais c'est bien vous qui menez la représentation.


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'&#233;tait &#233;crit en toutes lettres dans mon deuxi&#232;me ou troisi&#232;me post apr&#232;s ma nomination  Si tu ne veux pas du poste et donc ne me soutiens pas, malgr&#233; ton vote en ma faveur par l'interm&#233;diaire de joanes, rien ne t'oblige &#224; garder ce titre




J'ai bien vot&#233; en 2002 :rateau:

sauf que l&#224; c'est avec plaisir que j'ai apport&#233; ma nageoire &#224; ton &#233;lection.  

Et me voil&#224; juste bien de&#231;u de cette tentative de recuperation de ma personne, et de l'infame Broll qui regne dans *ce chateau**, alors que l'ennemi est l&#224; pitin de baurdel de mairdre tu vas bouger ton gros kul de maitresse pour r&#233;tablir un semblant de dignit&#233; &#224; c'te fonction !*

Ndddjjjj !

Grug,
De&#231;u du Tibonisme.


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une constitution, c'est du grand-guignol... Et du pire.
> Où a-t-on vu qu'un élu ne puisse révoquer un fonctionnaire ? Où a-t-on vu qu'il ait été sanctionné pour cela ? Tout ceci est ridicule et l'intérêt du Château s'en ressent.




N'y a-t-il pas des garde-fous? Un Conseil d'Etat? Des statuts? Mmmm? Mon bon.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Deçu du Tibonisme.


Le « Tibonisme » ? Ça a un rapport avec les jeunes giscardiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> N'y a-t-il pas des garde-fous? Un Conseil d'Etat? Des statuts? Mmmm? Mon bon.
> :rateau:


Il serait plaisant de voir le Premier ministre révoqué (pardon, « contraint de présenter sa démission » selon la terminologie la plus hypocrite défendue par rezba) porter plainte devant le Conseil d'État...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Expert ? Peut-être. Mais c'est bien vous qui menez la représentation.



Je ne m'arroge pas le pouvoir de jouer de l'avis des électeurs et de la vie de la Constitution comme vous le fîtes !


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le « Tibonisme » ? Ça a un rapport avec les jeunes giscardiens ?


*Tou*t &#224; un rapport avec les jeunes Giskardiens !
L&#224; o&#249; tu es, tu le sais mieux que quiconque.


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il serait plaisant de voir le Premier ministre révoqué (pardon, « contraint de présenter sa démission » selon la terminologie la plus hypocrite défendue par rezba) porter plainte devant le Conseil d'État...



Nous ne parlons pas de ministres, ici, mais de fonctionnaires (Chambellan et Exécuteur). Je vous le rappelle.

Mon bon.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne m'arroge pas le pouvoir de jouer de l'avis des électeurs et de la vie de la Constitution comme vous le fîtes !


Si j'en crois la règle, le vote des électeurs ne regarde que le seul Chambellan. Je vous trouve bien peu au fait des institutions dont vous devriez être la garante...
Pour le reste, démontrez-moi précisément en quoi j'ai manqué à mes devoirs.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Nous ne parlons pas de ministres, ici, mais de fonctionnaires (Chambellan et Ex&#233;cuteur). Je vous le rappelle.
> 
> Mon bon.


Les ministres sont &#233;lus ? Vous avez une lecture de la Constitution bien... personnelle. Il me semblait qu'ils &#233;taient nomm&#233;s par le Pr&#233;sident sur proposition du Premier ministre. J'ai d&#251; mal lire. Et plus encore, j'ai d&#251; mal comprendre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> tu vas bouger ton gros kul de maitresse pour r&#233;tablir un semblant de dignit&#233; &#224; c'te fonction ![/b]
> 
> Ndddjjjj !
> 
> ...



Tu veux quoi ? Un bon 49.3 ?  Il n'y aura pas assez de pixels (amendements) pour l'&#233;viter si je le d&#233;cide mais jusque-l&#224; ma conception de la d&#233;mocratie ne l'interdit


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les ministres sont élus ? Vous avez une lecture de la Constitution bien... personnelle. Il me semblait qu'il était nommés par le Président sur proposition du Premier ministre. J'ai dû mal lire. Et plus encore, j'ai dû mal comprendre.



Certes, mon bon, mais nous parlons (je vous cite) " Où a-t-on vu qu'un élu ne puisse révoquer un fonctionnaire ? "
Si un maire révoque un adjoint au maire, il me semble que celui-ci peut se défendre légalement. (je ne suis pas certain: l'adjoint au maire, en France, est bien un fonctionnaire?)


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les ministres sont élus ? Vous avez une lecture de la Constitution bien... personnelle. Il me semblait qu'il était nommés par le Président sur proposition du Premier ministre. J'ai dû mal lire. Et plus encore, j'ai dû mal comprendre.



Ou alors on va vers un scrutin de liste.


Qui prend les traîtres sur la sienne ?


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Certes, mon bon, mais nous parlons (je vous cite) " Où a-t-on vu qu'un élu ne puisse révoquer un fonctionnaire ? "
> Si un maire révoque un adjoint au maire, il me semble que celui-ci peut se défendre légalement. (je ne suis pas certain: *l'adjoint au maire, en France, est bien un fonctionnaire?)*



Non, m'sieur  un co-listier. Donc élu aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Certes, mon bon, mais nous parlons (je vous cite) " Où a-t-on vu qu'un élu ne puisse révoquer un fonctionnaire ? "
> Si un maire révoque un adjoint au maire, il me semble que celui-ci peut se défendre légalement. (je ne suis pas certain: l'adjoint au maire, en France, est bien un fonctionnaire?)


Non, l'adjoint au Maire est un conseiller municipal, donc un élu.
Le Chambellan et l'Exécuteur étant nommés, leur légitimité leur vient du Maître. Montrez-moi comment ils pourraient contester qu'il la leur retirât ?


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non, l'adjoint au Maire est un conseiller municipal, donc un élu.
> Le Chambellan et l'Exécuteur étant nommés, leur légitimité leur vient du Maître. Montrez-moi comment ils pourraient contester qu'il la leur retirât ?



C'est bien ce que nous disons: il faut le leur permettre via la constitution.

Vous mettez beaucoup de temps à comprendre, mon bon.
:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non, l'adjoint au Maire est un conseiller municipal, donc un &#233;lu.
> Le Chambellan et l'Ex&#233;cuteur &#233;tant nomm&#233;s, leur l&#233;gitimit&#233; leur vient du Ma&#238;tre. Montrez-moi comment ils pourraient contester qu'il la leur retir&#226;t ?



O&#249; avez-vous vu qu'un Ma&#238;tre se donne le droit de d&#233;stabiliser tout un royaume en changeant de le Chambellan et l'Ex&#233;cuteur comme bon lui semble, tous les matins si &#231;a lui chante, si peu qu'il ait un truc moins droit que d'habitude ? Cela s'appelle de l'irresponsabilit&#233; !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2006)

Mon Général, 

Je prend ma plus belle plume à deux mains pour vous informer de la situation, ici, du coté obscur. 

Conformément à vos ordres nous avons commencé notre pénétration en territoire ennemi qui s'avère être finalement beaucoup plus profond que prévu. 

Grâce à notre longue expérience, à notre doigté et à nos nouvelle tenues de combat en latex, notre infiltration semble pour l'instant être restée secrète, ceci dit, c'est peut être en partie du au bordel ambiant (si vous me passez l'expression) qui règne ici.

Mes hommes restent motivés, pointus, affûtés dirais je même, cependant la piètre qualité de nos opposants (que l'on peut définitivement qualifier de trou-fions de bas étages) commence à avoir quelques conséquences sur le moral de mes troupes.

Général, qu'en est il des nubiles que vous nous aviez promis ??

Votre dévoué 
Concombre Maské
Chef des mercenaires CucurbiteAssez


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> *Lettre au généralissime Amok, comandant suprême des armées*



Commandant suprême des armées, non. Commandant des armées, soit, sauf s'il est dégradé par le Chef suprême des armées c'est-à-dire moi


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mon Général, ...


Traitre ! 
Tu seras châtié.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le peuple aura ta peau !


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Commandant suprême des armées, non. Commandant des armées, soit, sauf s'il est dégradé par le Chef suprême des armées c'est-à-dire moi



Peu importe: il n'y a pas d'armée.

:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Traitre !
> Tu seras châtié.
> 
> 
> ...



Traitre !!!!  :mouais:  ... en aucun cas : ni dieu ni maître, juste les pépettes...


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2006)

Je me souviens plus ? je suis une ennemie ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> cas : ni dieu ni ma&#238;tre, juste les p&#233;pettes...



Pour info, c'est combien le tarif mercenaire ? &#192; moins que ce ne soit affich&#233; au bout du couloir ? Premi&#232;re porte &#224; gauche ou &#224; droite ?  Je vais envoyer quelqu'un se renseigner. Un volontaire ?


----------



## joanes (13 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je me souviens plus ? je suis une ennemie ? :rose:



ça dépend :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> ça dépend :mouais:




Ca dépasse.


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2006)

Et c'est quoi les options ?

Tu me fais un rapport en trois parties ? Avec une évaluation des alternatives ?


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Grug,
> Deçu du Tibonisme.


... Tibonisme  ou  Tibonniche   ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour info, c'est combien le tarif mercenaire ? À moins que ce ne soit affiché au bout du couloir ? Première porte à gauche ou à droite ?  Je vais envoyer quelqu'un se renseigner. Un volontaire ?



Oui oui... viendez...


----------



## katelijn (13 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> ça dépend :mouais:



Pompon aurait fait plus sérieux :mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (13 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je me souviens plus ? je suis une ennemie ? :rose:


Tu es entre mes mains, j'avais proposé de t'échanger avec Melounette mais le Général Amok là libérée sans parler de toi, alors je t'ai gardée


----------



## Melounette (13 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Tu es entre mes mains, j'avais proposé de t'échanger avec Melounette mais le Général Amok là libérée sans parler de toi, alors je t'ai gardée


Ah waow, otage de Mamy ! La classe.  Y a quoi comme activité ce soir ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est bien ce que nous disons: il faut le leur permettre via la constitution.


Je comprends bien. Votre programme est donc simple : moins de République.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Où avez-vous vu qu'un Maître se donne le droit de déstabiliser tout un royaume en changeant de le Chambellan et l'Exécuteur comme bon lui semble, tous les matins si ça lui chante, si peu qu'il ait un truc moins droit que d'habitude ? Cela s'appelle de l'irresponsabilité !


Cela s'appelle gouverner. Mais je conçois sans peine que le sens de ce mot vous échappe.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah waow, otage de Mamy ! La classe. Y a quoi comme activité ce soir ?


Ce soir nous allons danser si Mado veut bien et tu es la bienvenue  On va pas se laisser aller...


----------



## NED (14 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela s'appelle gouverner. Mais je conçois sans peine que le sens de ce mot vous échappe.



Diviser pour mieux règner


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Peu importe: il n'y a pas d'arm&#233;e.
> 
> :rateau:



L&#224;, je commence a penser que certains meritent un ch&#226;timent exemplaire. Pas d'arm&#233;e ? 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mon G&#233;n&#233;ral...



Merci, mon fier concombre. Continuez votre mission : des infiltr&#233;s me donnent heure par heure des informations sur ce qui se passe dans les arcanes du chateau et croyez moi c'est pas joli-joli.
A mon avis, c'est pour bient&#244;t (ce que vous savez).

Pour le reste (les d&#233;ambulateurs), n'ayez crainte : vous aurez droit au repos du guerrier.

G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok.


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

à propos de _déambulateurs_...... 


  :love:

:casse: :casse:


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...)Pas d'armée ? (...)




Un jour ou l'autre, faudra bien y passer  On regrette au départ, comme un manque, et puis on s'y fera vite 


Et toi aussi. De toute façon tu t'en rappeleras plus


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon 4 pages de retard, &#231;a donne &#231;a :



supermoquette a dit:


> Ah ouais et ces gens en bas l&#224;, ils ont essay&#233;  de jouer ou m&#234;me d&#233;sir&#233; ? ils ne sont pas mis au ban du jeu, ils l'ont choisi.



Ah nan point du tout : on a juste mis&#233; sur le mauvais cheval 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Laissez-les donc s'exprimer !



Oui !!! 



Nobody a dit:


> On peut ajouter:
> 
> 
> *Survie: j'y pensais depuis quelque temps: ne pourrait-on fixer un nombre de points plancher sous lequel le joueur "meurt". Les points repr&#233;senteraient en quelque sorte sa nourriture, sa boisson, son logement... tout ce dont il a besoin pour vivre. Pas de points, pas de chocolat. Qu'en pensez-vous?


Je suis contre parce que je touche le fond !!! 



			
				N&#176;6;3966861 a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense que certains sentent d&#233;j&#224; la charogne depuis un bon bout de temps ! :rateau: Faudrait penser &#224; racheter de la chaux vive !


Euh ? plait-il ? 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'en suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais pas vraiment. J'aime perdre &#224; ce jeu, mais j'ai pas envie d'arr&#234;ter de jouer.


Pareil Miguel 



Grug a dit:


> Et me voil&#224; juste bien de&#231;u de cette tentative de recuperation de ma personne, et de l'infame Broll qui regne dans *ce chateau**, alors que l'ennemi est l&#224; pitin de baurdel de mairdre tu vas bouger ton gros kul de maitresse pour r&#233;tablir un semblant de dignit&#233; &#224; c'te fonction !*
> 
> Ndddjjjj !
> 
> ...



Moi itou courou



mado a dit:


> Ou alors on va vers un scrutin de liste.
> 
> 
> Qui prend les tra&#238;tres sur la sienne ?


:love::love:



teo a dit:


> Un jour ou l'autre, faudra bien y passer  On regrette au d&#233;part, comme un manque, et puis on s'y fera vite
> 
> 
> Et toi aussi. De toute fa&#231;on tu t'en rappeleras plus


La mort ?


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

*ALERTE*

Les arm&#233;es des Spagnes ont franchi les Pires A&#238;n&#233;s
et se dirigent &#224; marche forc&#233;e vers le ch&#226;teau.

Ce matin de tr&#232;s bonne heure, vers 9h45 avant l'arriv&#233;e des
fonctionnaires des douanes, le Roi des Spagnes lui-m&#234;me
appuya sur le bouton d&#233;clenchant la lev&#233;e de la
jolie barri&#232;re barrant la route.
La voie &#233;tait libre et pas de droits &#224; payer.
A la t&#234;te de ses troupes, le roi Carlos Grignotos.
Individu au visage caract&#233;ristique d'un malheureux
mal nourri, il tient &#224; la main une antique espingole.
Arme redoutable autrefois mais les soldats ont
des versions modernes de cette p&#233;toire avec
lunette &#224; vision naser.

Le Roi dans un Super March&#233; s'est procur&#233; une
arme terrible du dernier cri : un char E. Leclerc.
Ce char dispose d'un lanceur de missiles scolaires.
Un seul missile scolaire tombant dans le ch&#226;teau
et ce serait la fin de la soci&#233;t&#233;. Plus d'avenir !
En effet, en explosant, ce missile diffuse un
gaz incolore et inodore qui agit sur les enfants
et les adolescents jusqu'&#224; 26 ans. Les malheureux
qui inh&#226;leraient une infime quantit&#233; de ce gaz
ressentiraient imm&#233;diatement et d&#233;finitivement
une irr&#233;sistible envie de travailler.
M&#234;me la m&#233;thode Quedalle qui a pourtant
fait ses preuves ne pourrait les emp&#234;cher
d'apprendre &#224; lire.

Le danger est grand.
L' AE (Assembl&#233;e des Energum&#232;nes) doit
envoyer des renforts

*AIDEZ-NOUS*


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2006)

Il tourne à quoi, le loustic ?!


----------



## Craquounette (14 Septembre 2006)

Une chose est sûre... Pour gagner des points, ça ne sert à rien de coucher... ou alors je ne m'y attèle pas avec les la bonne personne


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Une chose est sûre... Pour gagner des points, ça ne sert à rien de coucher... ou alors je ne m'y attèle pas avec les la bonne personne


Ah ça !
SM est avare de ses points ...
Moi je ne voterai pour lui que pour lui filer la poisse, à défaut de la chtouille que je laisse aux spécialistes ...


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il tourne à quoi, le loustic ?!


Loustic ne tourne pas le dos au danger.
Loustic ne met pas la tête dans le sable comme certains...
Loustic fait front et distribue des carambars aux nouvelles recrues.

L'agence Roteur signale une nette progression de l'ennemi.
Nous devrons l'arrêter à Moitiers ville chargée d'histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il tourne à quoi, le loustic ?!


J'sais pas... mais &#231;a a l'air fort


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

*Amis R&#233;volutionnaires R&#233;veillez vous!
La r&#233;volution bien dormi, mais la R&#233;volution a beaucoup de boulot ce matin.
La R&#233;volution continue son combat
Elle sera fid&#232;le au grand principe du Philisophe JJ Goldman "Les premiers seront les derniers"
Le Peuple au pouvoir!*


----------



## Melounette (14 Septembre 2006)

Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaich !\o/Le Pouvoir au Peu....euh...atta...comment ça JJ Goldman ?  T'es sûr que la révolution a assez dormi ? 
Va falloir revoir la discogaphie pour la manif là.:mouais: 

Loustic>Fais péter les carambars ! Ca a l'air bon.:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Quel bordel ! pire qu'au boulot !


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Amis Révolutionnaires Réveillez vous!
> La révolution bien dormi, mais la Révolution a beaucoup de boulot ce matin.
> La Révolution continue son combat
> Elle sera fidèle au grand principe du Philisophe JJ Goldman "Les premiers seront les derniers"
> Le Peuple au pouvoir!*


Tu l'as dit : Réveillez-vous... mais pas pour une révolution d'opérette.
Le château est en danger.
Le remède est
L' UNION


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaich !\o/Le Pouvoir au Peu....euh...atta...comment ça JJ Goldman ?  T'es sûr que la révolution a assez dormi ?
> Va falloir revoir la discogaphie pour la manif là.:mouais:


Le titre original, c'est "Les Derniers seront les Premiers" par Djizousse & The Fantastic 12th
aux Editions Ratzinger


----------



## Melounette (14 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Tu l'as dit : Réveillez-vous... mais pas pour une révolution d'opérette.
> Le château est en danger.
> Le remède est
> L' UNION


Ah mais unionons-nous, pas de souci. Faut voir ça avec notre big boss : Fabfab. Mais dans les sous-sols du chateau plutôt. En attendant c'est bien d'endormir l'ennemi avec tes carambars, bonne tactique. 

Silvio>Alors merci de la précision bien que je m'en tape le cul par terre.(c'est pas contre toi, hein, loin de là ) La révolution sera rock ou ne sera pas !\o/


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Le titre original, c'est "Les Derniers seront les Premiers" par Djizousse & The Fantastic 12th
> aux Editions Ratzinger



*Les vendus à la solde du pouvoir tentent de nous déstabiliser. Amis révolutionnaires, on ne se laissera pas faire.
Les Nantis, au pilon!*


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah mais unionons-nous, pas de souci. Faut voir &#231;a avec notre big boss : Fabfab. Mais dans les sous-sols du chateau plut&#244;t. En attendant c'est bien d'endormir l'ennemi avec tes carambars, bonne tactique.


Pas question de distribuer des carambars &#224; l'ennemi !
Eux, ils ont d&#233;j&#224; des *carambas !!!*
Les carambars et autres friandises sont pour les d&#233;fenseurs du ch&#226;teau.
*L'Union Sacr&#233;e* pour la d&#233;fense du truc
est plus importante que de molles discussions
sur les chants lugubres de l'homme-d'or.


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Silvio>Alors merci de la pr&#233;cision bien que je m'en tape le cul par terre.(c'est pas contre toi, hein, loin de l&#224; ) La r&#233;volution sera rock ou ne sera pas !\o/


On voit bien que tu n'as pas encore entendu le solo de guitare, ni l'intro basse-batterie !
Motorhead &#224; c&#244;t&#233; c'est de la rigolade !
 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Les vendus &#224; la solde du pouvoir tentent de nous d&#233;stabiliser. Amis r&#233;volutionnaires, on ne se laissera pas faire.
> Les Nantis, au pilon!*


Mais ? tu as vu mon score  ?
Tu me rappelles de quel gouvernement j'ai jamais fait parti ?
Enfin !!! :rose:

Pur&#233;e, on n'est pas arriv&#233; si la r&#233;volution est bigleuse


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

En gros.
Qui couche avec qui?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Tss tss silvio, le gouvernement c'est 3 personnes uniquement et je ne t'ai jamais vu en faire partie


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> En gros.
> Qui couche avec qui?


 
Pour ça faut attendre la sortie de la gazette du château de tirhum.



J'attends toujours les textes à corriger d'ailleurs


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

bon bon ou en &#233;taient ces r&#233;visions de la constitution, voyons voir page 300


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il tourne &#224; quoi, le loustic ?!



J'avais pens&#233; &#224; &#231;a :







Mais faut bien se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence (le tout venant ayant &#233;t&#233; pirat&#233; ??), il est pass&#233; &#224; beaucoup plus costaud... (du Mei kwei peut &#234;tre  :rateau:  )


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'avais pensé à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un remède de grand'mère "toujours imité jamais égalé"
capable de caoutchouquifier n'importe quel révolutionnaire ?
Sans intérêt.
Rien ne vaut l'eau
du robinet.


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pour ça faut attendre la sortie de la gazette du château de tirhum.
> 
> 
> 
> J'attends toujours les textes à corriger d'ailleurs


après l'AE..........


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quel bordel ! pire qu'au boulot !



En tant que floodeur de troubles, tu te dévoiles 



supermoquette a dit:


> bon bon ou en étaient ces révisions de la constitution, voyons voir page 300



Oui ben justement t'as oubliés de dire si tu étais d'accord .... On attend ...

Sur ce je repars dans mon exil


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tss tss silvio, le gouvernement c'est 3 personnes uniquement et je ne t'ai jamais vu en faire partie


&#231;a tombe : c'est plus &#231;a que j'veux dire lorsque Fab'Fab' parle des nantis au pouvoir :rose:
le truc important dans la phrase : c'est "jamais"


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

... et vous continuez vos conversations de salon alors que l'ennemi approche à grands pas...

:afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> En tant que floodeur de troubles, tu te dévoiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dès que j'ai 5 minutes j'essaie de retrouver ou ça en était :rateau:


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> D&#232;s que j'ai 5 minutes j'essaie de retrouver ou &#231;a en &#233;tait :rateau:


Magnen Sie sich...

Contre le char E. Leclerc une solution :

SUPERROQUETTE

H&#233; !   Dites !    Pour ceux qui ne ma&#238;trisent pas l'allemand : Magnen Sie sich = Magnez-vous.


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Magnen Sie sich...
> 
> Contre le char E. Leclerc une solution :
> 
> SUPERROQUETTE



ouais tous ensemble avec SUPERCOQUETTE !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

*La révolution a envoyé ses troupes à l'Apple Expo.
Le recrutement continue!*


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> L&#224;, je commence a penser que certains meritent un ch&#226;timent exemplaire. Pas d'arm&#233;e ?




Je n'ai vu jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent que des agissements de terroriste.

Non mais.





M&#234;me pas peur d'abord. 

D'ailleurs, si tu viens me parler voici ce qui t'attend.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> D'ailleurs, si tu viens me parler voici ce qui t'attend.



Il est certain que ce n'est pas le moment de se coincer le doigt dans la porte  

Résumé des épisodes précédents, deux propositions : 

"Si le Maitre destitue le Chambellan, l'Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ou les deux, il lui sera retiré deux points. Un point sera redistribué par le Maître au candidat du tour précédent de son choix, si et seulement si ce dernier s'est vu annuler ou détourner 2 voix par le chambellan et/ou l'exécuteur". C'est le "point de l'appauvri." La destitution ne peut avoir lieu qu'une fois."

_Ou_

"Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement."

_On peut ajouter:_

"Toute tentative de putch, que ce soit pour prendre le pouvoir ou destituer un joueur nommé ou élu, sera sanctionné d'un retrait de 5 points. Ces 5 points seront versés dans un pot commun qui servira à la survie* de certains."


*Survie: j'y pensais depuis quelque temps: ne pourrait-on fixer un nombre de points plancher sous lequel le joueur "meurt". Les points représenteraient en quelque sorte sa nourriture, sa boisson, son logement... tout ce dont il a besoin pour vivre. Pas de points, pas de chocolat.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il est certain que ce n'est pas le moment de se coincer le doigt dans la porte
> 
> Résumé des épisodes précédents, deux propositions :
> 
> ...



*Tout cela n'est que conflit entre les dirigeants pour se distribuer les richesses entre eux.
Ils se foutent du Peuple du Cahteau, oubliant par là même qu'ils ne sont là que grace à nous.
Faisons leur payer leur suffisance en redonnant le Pouvoir au Peuple!*


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Y a beaucoup de lignes apr&#232;s 36 heures de boulot en deux jours, je vais lire &#231;a plus tard


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2006)

Ok. Fab. Alors par exemple:

- r&#233;f&#233;rendum pour savoir &#224; qui distribuer les 5 points du maitre
- consultation populaire pour d&#233;cider des propositions de changements de la constitution
- nomination d'un commissaire du peuple (ou de plein de commissaires du peuple)
- am&#233;nagement d'une salle de spectacle, d'un hall omnisport, d'un dispensaire
- cr&#233;ation d'une &#233;cole et d'une universit&#233;
- bouffe popu
- allocations de ch&#244;mage
- s&#233;curit&#233; sociale
- assurance hospitali&#232;re
- ...


Ca va comme &#231;a?




Tu verras un peu le bordel et la complication s'il arrive au pouvoir celui-l&#224;.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ok. Fab. Alors par exemple:
> 
> - r&#233;f&#233;rendum pour savoir &#224; qui distribuer les 5 points du maitre
> - consultation populaire pour d&#233;cider des propositions de changements de la constitution
> ...



*On tente d'amadouer la R&#233;volution par des propositions qui au fond visent &#224; ratisser parmi les rangs des r&#233;volutionnaires pour mieux les baillonner.
Le proc&#233;d&#233; est vulgaire.
La R&#233;volution n'a pas besoin qu'on aille vers elle, c'est elle qui va vers le peuple!*


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2006)

De toute manière, une révolution, c'est un tour complet. Donc les mêmes seront à nouveau à la tête.

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt.

 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Ben pour l'instant rien ne change m&#234;me si on change, faut aussi l'admettre


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

*La révolution est là pour empêcher de tourner en rond!
Rejoignez ses rangs!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben pour l'instant rien ne change même si on change, faut aussi l'admettre



*Regardez Camarades, La Révolution commence à faire douter l'establishement!*


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re moi aussi le va et viens


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je préfère moi aussi le va et viens



*C'est pas avec du Claude François que l'on va arrêter la Révolution!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2006)

Je vous propose d'ajouter un rôle supplémentaire au jeu : 

*Le joker :

Un "joker" peut voir le jour au tour d'après, si et seulement si deux candidats du tour arrivent derniers dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote). Il est le 5e en partant de la fin de la liste des candidats ayant déjà des points, y compris négatifs. S'ils sont deux au même score, il y a deux jokers, trois, ils sont trois etc. 
Il peut choisir denvoyer « l'inversion des scores» : son vote ne lui retire aucun point, vu qu'il est en quelque sorte un peu secoué de la clochette, mais inverse les votes reçus par deux candidats de son choix dès qu'il l'annonce dans le fil. 
Le joker perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant cependant il gagne deux points sur le tour où il a officié. *

On peut corser la chose en lui donnant le choix entre une inversion et une suppression des droits civiques d'un candidat au tour d'après. J'attends vos avis  

Son rôle est d'animer le jeu lorsqu'il n'y a pas de terroriste


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Heu une proposition par tour par membre du conseil, va falloir choisir


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Heu une proposition par tour par membre du conseil, va falloir choisir






Et si je la reprends &#224; mon compte, &#231;a te va mieux ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Ouais c'est un peu plus r&#233;glo


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais c'est un peu plus réglo



J'ai rien compris, mais je vote pour !

Vive SuperZorette !!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2006)

Bah faut surtout pas critiquer....


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah faut surtout pas critiquer....





Rôoh ! 
Kikadissa ???!!!


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vous propose d'ajouter un rôle supplémentaire au jeu :
> 
> *Le joker :
> 
> ...


Simple comme bonjour !
Clair comme de l'eau de roche !
En un mot : limpide.

   :mouais:   

VOTEZ SUPERJOQUETTE


----------



## Craquounette (14 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Simple comme bonjour !
> Clair comme de l'eau de roche !
> En un mot :* limpide*.



Je te le fais pas dire


----------



## Patamach (14 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vous propose d'ajouter un r&#244;le suppl&#233;mentaire au jeu :
> 
> *Le joker :
> 
> ...



:afraid:

Ca vous dit une crapette?

Sinon je dois avoir un mille bornes qui traine aussi qq part ...


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah faut surtout pas critiquer....





loustic a dit:


> Simple comme bonjour !
> Clair comme de l'eau de roche !
> En un mot : limpide.
> 
> ...





Craquounette a dit:


> Je te le fais pas dire





Patamach a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> Ca vous dit une crapette?
> 
> Sinon je dois avoir un mille bornes qui traine aussi qq part ...




Ca devient vraiment lassant...

Vous n'auriez pas un autre disque par hasard? J'ai bien peur que non...


----------



## N°6 (14 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Sur ce je repars dans mon exil




 Fais gaffe, je crois qu'ils t'ont repérée ! :afraid:


----------



## katelijn (14 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Fais gaffe, je crois qu'ils t'ont repérée ! :afraid:




Mouhahahahahahahahaha !!       
Enfin de l'air frais :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Fais gaffe, je crois qu'ils t'ont repérée ! :afraid:



Oui et ben j'en profites pour passer un moment y'a personne tout le monde dort ...
Il est tranquille le château là non ?

Je suis honorée par ce dessin montrant le fondement de ma politique :rose:


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vous propose d'ajouter un rôle supplémentaire au jeu :
> 
> *Le joker :
> 
> ...


:affraid:

nombreux sont ici ceux qui n'ont pas encore compris les roles pourtant simples de maitre, chambelland et executeur (quoique executeur tout  le monde &#224; l'air d'avoir bien capt&#233;   )
et tu veux rajouter un nouveau role incompr&#233;hensible :affraid: 

Je vais finir par militer pour le retour de l'infame fondateur Ponkhead moi, si &#231;a continue.

Elles sont o&#249; les reformes sociales ?


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2006)

Au passage, je tiens &#224; preciser que je d&#233;missionne de poste de ministre des fonds abyssaux, les propositions politiques de ce gouvernement &#233;tant tr&#232;s loin de mes convictions.

Rajouter des syst&#232;mes complexes de compensation d'ajout ou de retrait de points, en cas d'action ludique et bordelisante est en effet bien loin de ma conception de ce jeu.

Ce n'est pas par des m&#233;canismes lourds et inhibants que ce jeu prendra de l'ampleur, que ce chateau s'agrandira, s'illuminera, et m&#232;nera ses citoyens vers la paix interieure &#224; laquelle ils aspirent.

Non aux reformes des points !

*Pour la libert&#233;, pour l'&#233;galit&#233;, pour la choucroute.*

Votre Grug,
Ma&#238;tre de sa conscience !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Et ben dorénavent tu nettoiera ton bocal tout seul


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Ce n'est pas par des m&#233;canismes lourds et inhibants que ce jeu prendra de l'ampleur, que ce chateau s'agrandira, s'illuminera, et m&#232;nera ses citoyens vers la paix interieure &#224; laquelle ils aspirent.
> 
> Non aux reformes des points !



C'est s&#251;r que vous avez fait ce qu'il fallait plus qu'&#224; votre tour, s&#251;rement pour ouvrir le jeu  
Pour ce qui est du social, il r&#233;side dans le fait d'ouvrir le jeu et de permettre des retournements de situations pour le moment inexistants. 
Que vous vous contentiez de dire que ce sont des m&#233;canismes lourds, je ne vois pas en quoi &#231;a fait &#233;voluer le jeu. J'attendais de vous plus de participation avant de quitter le navire.
Que vous supposiez que la plupart des gens qui s'int&#233;ressent &#224; ce jeu sont des abrutis notoires, tout juste capables de comprendre comment on clique sur une souris, qui ne peuvent participer &#224; l'ouverture du jeu parce qu'ils ne sont pas capables de lire une r&#233;gle du jeu et de participer &#224; son &#233;volution, me d&#233;range plus encore.  

En attendant voici un jeu qui prend r&#233;guli&#232;rement de l'ampleur. Post&#233; dans un sujet r&#233;cemment ouvert, il se veut ais&#233; &#224; comprendre et particuli&#232;rement jouissif.


----------



## silvio (14 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est sûr que vous avez fait ce qu'il fallait plus qu'à votre tour, sûrement pour ouvrir le jeu
> Pour ce qui est du social, il réside dans le fait d'ouvrir le jeu et de permettre des retournements de situations pour le moment inexistants.


Oui Maîtresse, il faut des retournements !!! :love: :love: 
Les derniers seront les premiers !!! 
Ed, Chef de l'opposition ! Vive Ed ! 
Et surtout : Vive Silvio 1er ! Vive Moi !
Bon où sont les médocs de Loustic, je crois que je fais une crise, moi


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En attendant voici un jeu qui prend régulièrement de l'ampleur. Posté dans un sujet récemment ouvert, il se veut aisé à comprendre et particulièrement jouissif.



C'est clair, ça je comprends tout de suite mieux 

Sauf, que.. j'peux avoir avoir une carte famille nombreuse maintenant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Oui Maîtresse, il faut des retournements !!! :love: :love:



     On va voir ce qu'on peut faire


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> (...) Il est tranquille le château là non ? (...)


oui.................


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

je propose : ....
- de raser la panth&#232;re tel un caniche nain...
- de donner un nom &#224; Nobody....
- d'obliger sm &#224; se laisser pousser la moustache pour ressembler &#224; un cycliste des ann&#233;es 1920....
- de changer les roues du "_caddie_&#169;" de l'Amoque...
- de rel&#226;cher Grug dans une mare....
- d'autoriser PATOCH &#224; faire de l'&#233;levage de cochons sauvages dans la cour du ch&#226;teau....
- d'obliger la populace &#224; suivre les _offices_ de Docqu&#233;ville....
- que N&#176;6 change de chiffre...
- etc, etc....

j'ai dit !!

bon maintenant qui veut un verre ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> bon maintenant qui veut un verre ?!...



on dirait que t'as pris de l'avance :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> bon maintenant qui veut un verre ?!...



Moi!!! 

A force de lire des conneries, faut bien compenser


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je propose : ....
> ...
> - de relâcher Grug dans une mare....



Y dit qu'y préfère patauger dans la choucroute  :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3968859 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis honor&#233;e par ce dessin montrant le fondement de ma politique :rose:



Bah c'&#233;tait &#231;a ou la constitution d'Amok, corn&#233;e et rafistol&#233;e de partout ! :afraid: :hein:


----------



## katelijn (15 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Bah c'était ça ou la constitution d'Amok, cornée et rafistolée de partout ! :afraid: :hein:



Ah bon? 

Bon c'est pas très étique ...:rose:


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> on dirait que t'as pris de l'avance :rateau:


même pas !!....  
c'est dire la gravité, de ce qui ce passe ici..... :afraid:


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

Bon alors, mes p'tis zamis, voici le tableau des scores actualisé avec les points reçus:

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
mac marco : 0 + 2 (exécuteur) 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : -1 +2 (chambellan) 1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -8 +1 (reçu du MC) -7



Ne trouvez-vous pas qu'il est beau?
Bon, d'accord, il faudrait le rafraichir quelque peu. Il manque de tonus. Il est un peu figé. Il lui faudrait une cure genre thalasso ou stretching. Des cours de contorsionnement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ne trouvez-vous pas qu'il est beau?
> Bon, d'accord, il faudrait le rafraichir quelque peu. Il manque de tonus. Il est un peu fig&#233;. Il lui faudrait une cure genre thalasso ou stretching. Des cours de contorsionnement.



Nous attendons toujours leurs avis sur les propositions


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

Je sais que je n'ai pas le temps de lire le fil correctement, mais l&#224;, m&#234;me apr&#232;s avoir fait un effort, je pige rien du tout.
On en est o&#249; ?

On est toujours dans la discute des changements ? C'est "les 100 jours" ? Y'aurait fallu limiter &#224; 100 posts ! 

Je re-centre donc, et je redis ce que j'ai d&#233;ja expos&#233; :

Je suis contre la possibilit&#233; donner au maitre de changer plusieurs fois de chambellan et d'ex&#233;cuteur. Non pas par conviction &#233;thique, je m'en bats les c..., mais pour &#233;viter de devoir mettre en place un encadrement des points donn&#233;s et retir&#233;s. 
En bref, je ne veux pas qu'on puisse r&#233;compenser ses alli&#233;s en les nommant chambellan et en les destituant, distribuant autant de fois 2 points. Ni qu'on puisse retirer plus de 5 points &#224; ses adversaires en changeant d'ex&#233;cuteur. Il suffit pour cela de cinq mots ajout&#233;s : "[le Ma&#238;tre] nomme, *une seule fois par tour*, le Chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur".

Concernant _les points du pauvre_, je reste sur l'alternative "*points de l'appauvri*" (1 point est donn&#233; au candidat qui se serait vu retirer au moins deux voix lors du scrutin), "*point du dernier*" : 1 point serait donn&#233; au candidat d&#233;clar&#233; qui n'a aucune voix, si personne ne vote pour lui, et qu'il est le seul dans ce cas.
Les cons&#233;quences en termes de jeu sont radicalement diff&#233;rentes. La seconde est une ouverture perverse du jeu &#233;lectoral, la premi&#232;re est une compensation des pouvoirs de manipulation des voix par le chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur.

Pour le reste, je vous propose un r&#233;gime de sanction, pour toute tentative de putch, d'abus de pouvoir, etc. : Le *grand Jury des droits civiques*.

Avant de l'exposer, un pr&#233;alable :
- Les mod&#233;rateurs ont l'obligation de s'abstenir d'utiliser les fonctions de vBulletin au fins de jeu. En clair, les modos peuvent jouer, mais ne peuvent pas emp&#234;cher les posteurs de poster pour d'autres raisons que celles des infractions &#224; la charte.
Pr&#233;alable fait, j'expose :

En cas d'infraction grave au r&#232;gles (tentatives de putch, abus de pouvoir d'un des membres de l'ex&#233;cutif, tricherie &#233;lectorale), les joueurs ont la possibilit&#233; de convoquer le "grand jury des droits civiques". Pour ce faire, ils doivent r&#233;unir une p&#233;tition d'au moins 8 &#233;lecteurs.
L'ouverture du grand jury est de droit. 
La s&#233;quence a lieu avant l'ouverture de la campagne. 
Les p&#233;titionnaires choisissent un procureur. L'accus&#233; choisit un d&#233;fenseur. Il peut se d&#233;fendre lui-m&#234;me. Les plaidoiries des deux parties doivent avoir lieu dans les 4 heures suivant l'ouverture du Grand Jury. Elles ne peuvent exc&#233;der un post
A l'issue de leur plaidoirie, les deux parties proposent une issue (privation des droits civiques pour une dur&#233;e d&#233;termin&#233;e, interdiction de poster dans le fil, acquitement).
A l'issue des plaidoiries, le peuple est amen&#233; &#224; voter sur la r&#233;quisition du procureur. Si celle-ci obtient au moins la moiti&#233; des voix du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent, la sentence est effective. En cas de rejet, c'est la proposition du d&#233;fenseur qui est acquise. Si aucune majorit&#233; n'est acquise 4 heures apr&#232;s l'ouverture du vote de sanction, l'accus&#233; b&#233;n&#233;ficie du non-lieu."

Enfin je souhaite qu'on reprenne les propositions d'encadrement de la dur&#233;e du mandat, en donnat une fourchette. Pour ma part, entre 4 jours et deux semaines, je trouve &#231;a bien.


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bon alors, mes p'tis zamis, voici le tableau des scores actualisé avec les points reçus:
> 
> Grug : 15
> supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
> ...



L'exécuteur ne reçoit aucun point pour sa nomination.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

certes, certes.

Mais, nous sommes dans l'attente des propositions de notre présidente. Celles ci ne vont pas arder j'imagine.


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2006)

Tous les pr&#233;tendants ma&#238;tres pr&#233;tentieusement bavards n'ont jamais travaill&#233; r&#233;ellement. Tous sont sortis des m&#234;mes &#233;coles : E.N.O. Ecole du Nord Ouest o&#249; l'on &#233;tudie les 4 points cardinaux pendant de longues ann&#233;es afin d'apprendre &#224; d&#233;sorienter d&#233;finitivement les &#233;lecteurs. Et surtout Sciences Pot o&#249; l'on apprend &#224; rester digne sur le pot m&#234;me &#224; un &#226;ge avanc&#233;, certains ne peuvent plus se d&#233;tacher du pot qui influence gravement leurs pens&#233;es, ce qui transpara&#238;t dans l'&#233;criture de nombreux r&#233;glements, articles, d&#233;crets,...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Ouais, ouais, des lois, des lois, des lois !

Il faudrait aussi constituer un sénat pour mettre tous les vieux croulants du fil (ceux qui sont là depuis le début mais sont complètement largués à force de changer les règles et de manque de temps pour suivre - genre moi).

PonkHead, sénateur à vie !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Je vais finir par militer pour le retour de l'infame fondateur Ponkhead moi, si ça continue.


Oui bon non quand même


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> certes, certes.
> 
> Mais, nous sommes dans l'attente des propositions de notre présidente. Celles ci ne vont pas arder j'imagine.



Y'a pas de présidente, ici. Et le Maître a déja fait des propositions. Et elle m'a nommé *Garde des sots*, faut que j'assume.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> nombreux sont ici ceux qui n'ont pas encore compris les roles pourtant simples de maitre, chambelland et executeur (quoique executeur tout  le monde &#224; l'air d'avoir bien capt&#233;   )
> et tu veux rajouter un nouveau role incompr&#233;hensible :affraid:
> ...


Ouais !!!!!

Grug et PonkHead s&#233;nateurs &#224; vie.

+1 points par tour de vote,
deux voix &#224; chaque vote
et le droit de faire chier le ma&#238;tre en refusant ses propositions de lois quand ils sont de mauvais poil !

Ca c'est antisocial (mais je garde mon sang-froid) !!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> L'exécuteur ne reçoit aucun point pour sa nomination.



Très bien. Je voulais voir si vous suiviez.  

Y en a qu'un.

Ca va être beau.


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, ouais, des lois, des lois, des lois !
> 
> Il faudrait aussi constituer un sénat pour mettre tous les vieux croulants du fil (ceux qui sont là depuis le début mais sont complètement largués à force de changer les règles et de manque de temps pour suivre - genre moi).
> 
> PonkHead, sénateur à vie !





PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais !!!!!
> 
> Grug et PonkHead sénateurs à vie.
> 
> ...



Alors j'en suis aussi !


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Alors j'en suis aussi !




Vous voulez pas une pension, plutôt? Une petite rente pour vous payer l'apéro après le concours de boule quotidien?

Les croulants sur une petite place dans le midi, à l'ombre, assis la plupart du temps à la terrasse du café du Commerce, reluquant les filles en mini jupe en regrettant le bon temps où le bromure ne leur faisait pas d'effet et comptant les secondes qui s'égrènent sur la pendule du salon qui dit oui qui dit non qui dit je vous attends.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Donc :

Grug : 15 + 1 (s&#233;nateur) = 16
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8 + 1 (s&#233;nateur) = 9
PonkHead : 8 + 1 (s&#233;nateur) = 9
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
mac marco : 0 
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Nobody : -1 +2 (chambellan) 1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -8 +1 (re&#231;u du MC) -7

Le s&#233;nat est (pour l'instant) compos&#233; de rezba, de grug et de moi-m&#234;me.
On devient s&#233;nateur en &#233;tant nom&#233; par la majorit&#233; des autres (max : 5)
On est radi&#233; du s&#233;nat par l'unanimit&#233; des autres.
Chaque s&#233;nateur a deux voix dans le vote
Le s&#233;nat peut bloquer une proposition de loi (&#224; la majorit&#233; du s&#233;nat)
Le s&#233;nat peut proposer une modification de loi par tour (dans les r&#232;gles habituelles des modifications l&#233;gislatives)

Voil&#224;.
Envoyez le champagne et les filles !!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est sûr que vous avez fait ce qu'il fallait plus qu'à votre tour, sûrement pour ouvrir le jeu
> Pour ce qui est du social, il réside dans le fait d'ouvrir le jeu et de permettre des retournements de situations pour le moment inexistants.


Ce n'est pas une petite redistribution qui ouvre le jeu ou permet un retournement... à chaque tour y a 5 points à donner (plus 2 pour le leader, donc même si on ne gagne pas on a pas mal de chance de grater des points) et 5 points à enlever : c'est très très largement plus efficace que cette mesure, après si on ne l'utilise pas c'est un autre problème. Tout le monde est libre de faire campagne, aussi, et vu le tableau des scores gagner 5 points propulse directement dans la course, faut quand même pas exagérer...

Moi ce que je ne comprend pas c'est d'associer une redistribution à une sanction (sur laquelle je suis d'accord). Y une autre sanction (-1) et personne ne parle d'y adjoindre une redistribution ? pas super cohérent, pourtant c'est une sanction du même principe, juste exactement pareille...

Bon un red bull et je commence à lire le post de rezba


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je sais que je n'ai pas le temps de lire le fil correctement, mais là, même après avoir fait un effort, je pige rien du tout.
> On en est où ?
> 
> On est toujours dans la discute des changements ? C'est "les 100 jours" ? Y'aurait fallu limiter à 100 posts !
> ...



Intéressant, dommage que tu ne fasses pas partie du conseil 



> Il suffit pour cela de cinq mots ajoutés : "[le Maître] nomme, *une seule fois par tour*, le Chambellan et l'exécuteur".


Entièrement d'accord et à mon avis plus que suffisant.

Pour le point du pauvre apprauvri sans domicile, l'idée est intéressante mais elle ne devrait pas être indépendante du point ci-dessus ? une règle autonome ? rattachée au déroulement du scrutin ?

Par contre pour le tribunal machin, techniquement lourd, pas forcéement utile et l'histoire des 4 heures c'est bancal : va trouver une planche horaire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je signale que macmarco est destitué de ses fontions d'Exécuteur au profit de ZRX.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Suite à une mauvaise volonté notoire de la part de certains candidats d'ouvrir le dialogue nous prenons des mesures sociales drastiques à partir de dorénavant.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

haha???!!!

Voila enfin un boulot à ma dimension 

Tiens, je vas commencer par Grug qui perd instantanément 5 points. Et paf:love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Suite &#224; une mauvaise volont&#233; notoire de la part de certains candidats d'ouvrir le dialogue nous prenons des mesures sociales drastiques &#224; partir de dor&#233;navant.


On dit pas oui &#224; tes propositions et c'est de la mauvaise volont&#233; ? ouvrir le dialogue (ce qui est largement fait vu qu'on discute) c'est uniquement dire oui ?

Finalement pas si mal l'id&#233;e du tribunal


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> haha???!!!
> 
> Voila enfin un boulot &#224; ma dimension
> 
> Tiens, je vas commencer par Grug qui perd instantan&#233;ment 5 points. Et paf:love:



Ok. Not&#233;:

Grug : 15 &#8211; 5 (ex&#233;cut&#233; par l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur) 10
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Nobody : 1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est not&#233;.
Je destitue ZRX de ses fontions d'Ex&#233;cuteur et il devient Chambellan (+2 points). 
Nobody est destitu&#233; de ses fonctions et devient Ex&#233;cuteur.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

erare humanum est


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est noté.
> Je destitue ZRX de ses fontions d'Exécuteur et il devient Chambellan (+2 points).
> Nobody est destitué de ses fonctions et devient Exécuteur.




Ah! Enfin, on peut jouer un peu. J'attendais ça depuis longtemps! 

Alors alors alors... voyons voir... mmmmm... A qui faire plaisir?

Bon, allez, hop! je retire 5 points à SM.

Pour le plaisir. Faut rien y voir de personnel.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Electrices, &#233;lectrices, Loustic,

voyez la majorit&#233;, ex-pr&#233;tendante &#224; la vertu, qui p&#232;te une durite si on n'accepte pas ses volont&#233;s !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

dura lex sed lex


rug : 15  5 (exécuté par lexécuteur) 10
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 5 (exécuté par l'exécuteur)
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : 1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7

Merci madame


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Nous avan&#231;ons bien  Que ceux qui veulent &#234;tre Ex&#233;cuteur ou Chambellan me contactent par MP. Enfin du social et de la d&#233;mocratie !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ah! Enfin, on peut jouer un peu. J'attendais ça depuis longtemps!
> 
> Alors alors alors... voyons voir... mmmmm... A qui faire plaisir?
> 
> ...


Mais y a pas de mal c'est le jeu !

Par contre on voit désormais le visage de la majorité


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Electrices, électrices, Loustic,
> 
> voyez la majorité, ex-prétendante à la vertu, qui pète une durite si on n'accepte pas ses volontés !



Point du tout. Il s'agit simplement de faire du social. Genre "faites payer les riches".

Enlevez-leur leurs belles bagnoles et leurs hôtels de luxe.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Oh, les compteurs de points, z'avez pas tenu compte de la création d'un sénat !!!!
C'est pas parce qu'on est croulant qu'on est coulant !!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Voyez comme elle p&#232;te un c&#226;ble. Accroch&#233; au post de leader quitte a contester quand elle ne l'a pas, elle parle d'ouverture du jeu, sans donner ses points aux pauvres et ne supporte pas que ses propositions sucitent des r&#233;actions. 

C'&#233;tait cousu de fil blanc


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Point du tout. Il s'agit simplement de faire du social. Genre "faites payer les riches".
> 
> Enlevez-leur leurs belles bagnoles et leurs hôtels de luxe.


Quand on ne redistribue même pas ses points aux pauvres on évite de parler du social


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Voyez comme elle pète un câble. Accroché au post de leader quitte a contester quand elle ne l'a pas, elle parle d'ouverture du jeu, sans donner ses points aux pauvres et ne supporte pas que ses propositions sucitent des réactions.
> 
> C'était cousu de fil blanc



Tu as fait remarquer l'autre jour que donner aux pauvres c'était moche. Alors on ne donne plus aux pauvres: on retire aux riches. Tu vois que nous t'écoutons?

Merci Arlette.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Tu as fait remarquer l'autre jour que donner aux pauvres c'&#233;tait moche


C'est pas que c'est moche, c'est que &#231;a n'apporte rien au jeu (j'ai largement expliqu&#233; calcul &#224; l'appuis). Mais cette majorit&#233; fait bien pire, &#231;a va &#234;tre dur pour vous de faire campagne d&#233;sormais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Messieurs à vos postes. 

C'est noté.
Je destitue Nobody de ses fontions d'Exécuteur et il devient Chambellan (+2 points). 
Joanes prend de ses fonctions et devient Exécuteur.


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas que c'est moche, c'est que ça n'apporte rien au jeu (j'ai largement expliqué calcul à l'appuis). Mais cette majorité fait bien pire, ça va être dur pour vous de faire campagne désormais.




Nous ne recherchons pas le pouvoir mais le bien des plus démunis.

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Nous ne recherchons pas le pouvoir mais le bien des plus d&#233;munis.
> 
> :rateau:


Sans leur donner vos points : bel exemple de foutage de gueule.

Ce sera un tour de caprice. Tanpis pour vous.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh, les compteurs de points, z'avez pas tenu compte de la création d'un sénat !!!!
> C'est pas parce qu'on est croulant qu'on est coulant !!!



Ha oui, pas faux, mais là c'est comme ça. Paf, executé.
C'est rigolo ce jeu


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

Ainsi donc:

Grug : 15 &#8211; 5 (ex&#233;cut&#233; par l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur) 10
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 5 (ex&#233;cut&#233; par l'ex&#233;cuteur)
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
PonkHead : 8 - 5 (ex&#233;cut&#233; par l'ex&#233;cuteur) 3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody : 1 +2 (chambellan once again) 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7


----------



## joanes (15 Septembre 2006)

Comme il dit : dura lex sed lex....vengeance....   


rug : 15  5 (exécuté par lexécuteur) 10
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 5 (exécuté par l'exécuteur)
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : 1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 (-5 points) soit -10 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7

ça va pas arranger mes affaires ça mais bon


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Comme il dit : dura lex sed lex....vengeance....
> 
> 
> rug : 15  5 (exécuté par lexécuteur) 10
> ...



Attention: -5 pour Ponk non comptabilisés.

Grug : 15  5 (exécuté par lexécuteur) 10
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 5 (exécuté par l'exécuteur)
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
PonkHead : 8 - 5 (exécuté par l'exécuteur) 3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody : 1 +2 (chambellan once again) 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 - 5: -10
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Donc :
> _(d&#233;compte de points)_





Nobody a dit:


> Ok. Not&#233;:
> _(d&#233;compte de points)_





ZRXolivier a dit:


> dura lex sed lex
> _(d&#233;compte de points)_





Nobody a dit:


> Ainsi donc:
> _(d&#233;compte de points)_





joanes a dit:


> Comme il dit : dura lex sed lex....vengeance....
> _(d&#233;compte de points)_


que pourrais t-on dire ?!...... 
mmhhhh....
Ah, oui !
"_qu'on s'emmerde ou qu'on se fasse chier, c'est toujours pareil; mais c'est jamais la m&#234;me chose !!_".....


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nous avan&#231;ons bien  Que ceux qui veulent &#234;tre Ex&#233;cuteur ou Chambellan me contactent par MP. Enfin du social et de la d&#233;mocratie !



*Encore des promesses non tenues. Les nantis appellent leurs magouilles "sociales", mais il vous mentent! Ils se distribue les richesses entre eux!
Peuple du Chateau, rejoignez la R&#233;volution et jetons les despotes &#224; la col&#232;re de la rue!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est noté. Merci Monsieur Joanes.
Je destitue Joanes de ses fonctions d'Exécuteur et il devient Chambellan (+2 points). 
Nobody est destitué et prend de ses fonctions et devient Exécuteur.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Tirhum: M***E, j'ai pu de points &#224; enlever, t'es pas mal non plus. Tant pis.

Souviens toi du vase de soissons (dans le tdb)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Ah non, tiens.....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Encore des promesses non tenues. Les nantis appellent leurs magouilles "sociales", mais il vous mentent! Ils se distribue les richesses entre eux!*


*Je le dis depuis le début... en plus si t'accepte pas leurs propositions ils font le forcing, c'est vraiment bête de se tirer des balles dans le pied pareillement avant la campagne, où l'on va beaucoup rire.*


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tirhum: M***E, j'ai pu de points à enlever, t'es pas mal non plus. Tant pis.
> 
> Souviens toi du vase de soissons (dans le tdb)



Je peux t'aider, si tu veux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je me répète : 

*Que ceux qui veulent être Exécuteur ou Chambellan me contactent par MP. Enfin du social et de la démocratie !*


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, tiens.....



Anon toi-même d'abord.

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Pourquoi cette annonce, t'as d&#233;j&#224; de la peine &#224; recruter pour ton caprice ?

Tu viens de nier la d&#233;mocratie, je te le rappelle. Et tu as ni&#233; le social en ne donnant pas tes points.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

oui mais le caprice des vieux


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui mais le caprice des vieux


Des vieux ? tu sais qui est au gouvernement l&#224; ?

On parle d'ouverture et on renomme parmis, dommage d'&#234;tre aussi incomp&#233;tent. Vivement la campagne.


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

Bien bien bien.
Revoici l'hallebardier.

Alors paf, -5 à DocEvil pour n'avoir pas poussé sa logique jusqu'au bout et nous obliger à le faire maintenant.

Non mais.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tirhum: M***E, j'ai pu de points à enlever, t'es pas mal non plus. Tant pis.
> 
> Souviens toi du vase de soissons (dans le tdb)





Nobody a dit:


> Je peux t'aider, si tu veux...


c'est qui _Arlette_, depuis le début ?!.........


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> c'est qui _Arlette_, depuis le début ?!.........



Laguiller


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

c'est la petite de Arles (bouches du rhone)


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je le dis depuis le d&#233;but... en plus si t'accepte pas leurs propositions ils font le forcing, c'est vraiment b&#234;te de se tirer des balles dans le pied pareillement avant la campagne, o&#249; l'on va beaucoup rire.



*La Campagne ne sert &#224; rien. C'est le Peuple qui prendra le pouvoir de toutes fa&#231;ons
*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bien bien bien.
> Revoici l'hallebardier.
> 
> Alors paf, -5 à DocEvil pour n'avoir pas poussé sa logique jusqu'au bout et nous obliger à le faire maintenant.
> ...



Vous aviez les moyens de corriger cette faille, mais comme les propositions n'ont pas été acceptées telles quelles (bravo le débat démocratique), vous utilisez la terreur. Et une fois de plus en utilisant quelque chose que vous n'avez pas trouvé seul...


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bien bien bien.
> Revoici l'hallebardier.
> 
> Alors paf, -5 à DocEvil pour n'avoir pas poussé sa logique jusqu'au bout et nous obliger à le faire maintenant.
> ...



Arf ! Enfin une vraie dictature avec des vrais morceaux de purge dedans ! :love: Ça devait bien finir par arriver...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug : 15  5 (exécuté par lexécuteur) 10
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 5 (exécuté par l'exécuteur)
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5 -5 (exécuté)=0
PonkHead : 8 - 5 (exécuté par l'exécuteur) 3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody : 1 +2 (chambellan once again) 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7
ZRX : 2(2)=4

Je sais, je sais la vie est une épreuve:love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Je sais, je sais la vie est une épreuve:love:



Et pour vous un échec...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Merci Monsieur Nobody.
Je destitue Nobody de ses fonctions d'Ex&#233;cuteur et ZRX devient Chambellan (+2 points) &#224; la place de Joanes. 
Macmarco prend de ses fonctions et devient Ex&#233;cuteur. 

Pour information et suite &#224; ces nominations, voici le d&#233;compte des points :

Grug :  10
supermoquette :  5 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -10
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7
ZRX : 4


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et pour vous un échec...



Nous cultivons l'altruisme et nous ne voyons que le bien des plus démunis.

Peu nous importe que notre action soit considérée comme un échec personnel. Nous sommes au dessus de tout ça.


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

J'aime l'ordre  :

Grug : 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 5 
ZRX : 4
PonkHead : 3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody : 3
joanes : 3
loustic : 2
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
DocEvil : 0
Lemmy : -2
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7
Amok : -10


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Je reprends le chemin de l'exil - les dictateurs d&#233;chus n'ont d&#233;cid&#233;ment la cotte que dans le monde r&#233;el.


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je reprends le chemin de l'exil - les dictateurs déchus n'ont décidément la cotte que dans le monde réel.



Tu veux devenir exécuteur?


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> (...) Souviens toi du vase de soissons (dans le tdb)


?!.........


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

mes chers concitoyens, comme vous pouverz le constater, nous partageons le pouvoir, et faisons d'énromes effort pour résorber le chomage. Voyez omme nous sommes à votre écoute.

Emploi, partage, choucroute


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Nous cultivons l'altruisme et nous ne voyons que le bien des plus démunis.
> 
> Peu nous importe que notre action soit considérée comme un échec personnel. Nous sommes au dessus de tout ça.


Vous n'avez pas donné de points aux plus démunis, cessez d'entretenir le mensonge.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ?!.........



ha , c'était pas un vase cette chose sombre?!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mes chers concitoyens, comme vous pouverz le constater, nous partageons le pouvoir, et faisons d'énromes effort pour résorber le chomage. Voyez omme nous sommes à votre écoute.
> 
> Emploi, partage, choucroute


Vous ne partagez rien, de facto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas donné de points aux plus démunis, cessez d'entretenir le mensonge.



Nous rasons gratis les plus riches.

Cela revient au même.

Cessez de faire preuve de mauvaise foi.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha , c'était pas un vase cette chose sombre?!


quelle chose sombre ?!.....



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez pas donné de points aux plus démunis, cessez d'entretenir le mensonge.





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne partagez rien, de facto.


je plussoie.....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous ne partagez rien, de facto.


C'est un partage en creux, visiblement, ce qui se rapproche le plus d'une remise à zéro légale des compteurs.


----------



## aricosec (15 Septembre 2006)

tiens ,je viens de trouver mon candidat,
je vais suivre sa campagne,voir ses propositions,
parce que là ,  ça commence a bien faire , les trahisons


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug : 10 - 5 = 5
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
supermoquette : 5
ZRX : 4
PonkHead : 3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody : 3
joanes : 3
loustic : 2
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1
DocEvil : 0
Lemmy : -2
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7
Amok : -10


L'Exécuteur vient de remplir son office.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Nous rasons gratis les plus riches.
> 
> Cela revient au m&#234;me.
> 
> Cessez de faire preuve de mauvaise foi.


Non vu que je lis la liste des points : vous mentez une fois de plus. Un v&#233;ritable &#233;chec. De succroit parti de l'incapacit&#233; &#224; utilisez les outils de la r&#232;gle.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> tiens ,je viens de trouver mon candidat,
> je vais suivre sa campagne,voir ses propositions,
> parce que là ,  ça commence a bien faire , les trahisons


La campagne sera facile : il suffira de mettre des liens.

Je vais lancer très bientôt ma précampagne, ça va être sanglant.


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> ça va être sanglant.




Sans gland?

Tiens tiens...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

*la Révolution vaincra*


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je remercie Monsieur Macmarco 

Je destitue Macmarco de ses fonctions d'Ex&#233;cuteur et je le remplace par Ponkead et je nomme Monsieur Silvio chambellan &#224; la place de ZRX.

L'&#233;tat actuel de la situation :

Grug :  5
supermoquette :  5 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
ZRX : 4
DocEvil : 5 = 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -10
Ed_the_Head : -5 
silvio : -7+2 = -5

La lutte continue !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je remercie Monsieur Macmarco
> 
> Je destitue Macmarco de ses fonctions d'Exécuteur et je le remplace par Ponkead et je nomme Monsieur Silvio chambellan à la place de ZRX.



*Les despotes se distribuent les rôles entre eux, une fois de plus.
La Révolution leur fera payer*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Les despotes se distribuent les r&#244;les entre eux, une fois de plus.
> La R&#233;volution leur fera payer*


Tu t'attendais &#224; autre chose ? elle doit m&#234;me grater pour trouver des candidats aux postes qui sont couru habituellement...


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Enorme le bras de fer ! Mouhahahaaaa 

VIVA LA REVOLUTIOOOOON !\o/

Regardez comme les 2 partis en tête se disputent le pouvoir ! Le peuple est mis à bas !

Relevez vous ! Ouvrez les yeux ! Nous ne sommes pas des pions ! Il faut brûler le chateau !

Aux Arrrrrmes !


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

:affraid:

Y'a plus de constitution ? :affraid:
Quel est le mauvais joueur qui a renvers&#233; le plateau de jeu ?


Bref on est en plein d&#233;lire anticonstitutionnel, et, &#224; ce jeu l&#224;,  je me proclame donc maitre du chateau.

Je nomme Grug2 chambellan et [MGZ]Grugette executrice avec des pouvoirs etendus. 

les points sont donc, de par ma volont&#233; :

Grug : 25
les autres : 0
Ed_the_Head : -5


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

mouaaaarrff !! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

F&#233;licitation maitre


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Hourraaaaaaah ! Ca y est c'est l'anarchie ! Nous avons gagné !\o/

Peuple nous sommes maitres du château ! Rejoins nos rangs !

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je remercie Monsieur Silvio et je nomme Philire au poste de chambellan 

Ponkead est toujours Ex&#233;cuteur .

L'&#233;tat actuel de la situation :

Grug :  5
supermoquette :  5 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
ZRX : 4
DocEvil : 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -10
Ed_the_Head : -5 
silvio : -7+2 = -5
Philire : 2

La lutte continue !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu t'attendais &#224; autre chose ? elle doit m&#234;me grater pour trouver des candidats aux postes qui sont couru habituellement...



*Camarade Moquette, tu es m&#251;r pour rejoindre les rangs de la R&#233;volution!*


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Y'a plus de constitution ? :affraid:
> Quel est le mauvais joueur qui a renvers&#233; le plateau de jeu ?
> ...


oups, j'oubliais mon poste de senateur :

Grug : 26
Ponkhead et rezba  : 1  (chacun)
les autres : 0
Ed_the_Head : -5


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Bref on est en plein délire anticonstitutionnel, et, à ce jeu là,  je me proclame donc maitre du chateau.



Dans tes rêves  Personne ne peut destituer le Maître et le Maître c'est moi  Ça fait mal de perdre ses points de d'en donner aux pauvres hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> oups, j'oubliais mon poste de senateur :
> 
> Grug : 26
> Ponkhead et rezba  : 1  (chacun)
> ...



Rien &#224; faire  Le poste de s&#233;nateur n'existe pas et je m'oppose pour le moment &#224; ce qu'il soit mis en place comme l'oppoosition s'est oppos&#233;e &#224; l'interdiction de changer le Chambellan et l'Ex&#233;cuteur que j'avais propos&#233;. Je trouvais &#231;a anti-d&#233;mocratique. Mais si c'est votre fa&#231;on de concevoir le jeu. &#199;a ne me d&#233;range pas et l&#224; je fais du social. Je laisse la porte ouverte &#224; de futures discussions. D'autre part une &#233;lection aura bien lieu dans les r&#232;gles et l&#224; je me contente de me servir des r&#233;gles que vous avez voulu laisser en place !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> 
> Y'a plus de constitution ? :affraid:
> Quel est le mauvais joueur qui a renversé le plateau de jeu ?
> ...



kilécon. 



_Oh, p*rée, c'est le bordel... 
_


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Camarade Moquette, tu es m&#251;r pour rejoindre les rangs de la R&#233;volution!*



C'est avec plaisir que je me joins &#224; des gens comp&#233;tents.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> La lutte continue !



_Ta_ lutte, nuance.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dans tes rêves  Personne ne peut destituer le Maître et le Maître c'est moi  Ça fait mal de perdre ses points de d'en donner aux pauvres hein ?


Cette peluche est folle :affraid:


Ce jeu a une constitution, certes perfectible et interpr&#233;table, mais rien ne permet, au del&#224; des limites permises par tour de chambouller l'ordre de ce jeu.

Le fait d'agir anticonstitutionnellement (  ) comme vous le faites ne merite que le Ban.

Vous avez outrapass&#233; vos pouvoirs, et, je vous condamne donc au cachot, jusqu'&#224; la prochaine echeance.

Grug,
Chef du chateau libre.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Rien &#224; faire  Le poste de s&#233;nateur n'existe pas et je m'oppose pour le moment &#224; ce qu'il soit mis en place comme l'oppoosition s'est oppos&#233;e &#224; l'interdiction de changer le Chambellan et l'Ex&#233;cuteur que j'avais propos&#233;. Je trouvais &#231;a anti-d&#233;mocratique. Mais si c'est votre fa&#231;on de concevoir le jeu. &#199;a ne me d&#233;range pas et l&#224; je fais du social. Je laisse la porte ouvert &#224; de future discussion lorsque tout le monde sera au m&#234;me niveau de points.


Mensonge (vous accumulez s&#233;rieusement l&#224 : je ne me suis pas oppos&#233; &#224; cette interdiction (faut-il que je fasse les citations de mes posts l'expliquant ?), mais &#224; la redistribution des points. Des propositions ont &#233;t&#233; faites. Et qui plus est tu avais les outils pour faire passer cel&#224; (lis la r&#232;gle, &#231;a te faira du bien), je te le rappelle.

Le social tu ne le fais pas : as-tu redistribu&#233; tes points ? non . tu tiens manifestement trop &#224; tes richesses. Et tu ne pourras pas mettre tout le monde au m&#234;me niveau...

En r&#233;sum&#233; si le jeu ne se passe pas comme tu le veux, tu casses tout. Ta campagne sera tr&#232;s difficile &#224; tenir tellement tu te ridiculises.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> (...) Ta campagne sera très difficile à tenir tellement tu te ridiculises.


qui déclare la campagne ouverte ?!........


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> qui déclare le champagne ouvert ?!........


J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

*La Révolution grandit encore!
On fera du despote une descente de lit!*


----------



## philire (15 Septembre 2006)

> Je remercie Monsieur Silvio et je nomme Philire au poste de chambellan


Je remercie notre chère Maîtresse pour cette nomination.

J'espère faire honneur à sa confiance et rester longtemps auprès d'elle, auprès de vous, en tant que Chambellan.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le social tu ne le fais pas : as-tu redistribu&#233; tes points ? non . tu tiens manifestement trop &#224; tes richesses. Et tu ne pourras pas mettre tout le monde au m&#234;me niveau...



J'ai redistribu&#233; des points regardez le score et je n'ai pas encore donn&#233; tous les miens. Qui vous dis que les discussions ne reprendrons pas ? Personne. Ce que je vois c'est que vous bougez *seulement* maintenant que vous descendez au score  Alors lorsque c'est vous qui profitez du syst&#232;me &#231;a passe et lorsque moi, j'applique une logique que toi de Doc avez mis en place, &#224; contrario pour que tout le monde ait sa chance et que je mets tous le monde au m&#234;me niveau, &#231;a ne passe pas !? 

Vous vouliez la r&#233;volution, vous l'avez ! Je me suis retenue de faire ce que veut faire Grug le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent parce que je tiens aux r&#233;gles du jeu. Je vous donne la le&#231;on que vous m&#233;ritez en donnant enfin au peuple des moins nantis un peu de consid&#233;ration. Que &#231;a vous d&#233;range ne m'&#233;tonne gu&#232;re :d


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

pour le respect des r&#232;gles !​*Rejoignez le chateau libre !​*
et le G&#233;n&#233;ral/Ma&#238;tre DeGrug


----------



## macelene (15 Septembre 2006)

Dividere, per regnare meglio:rateau:​


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> pour le respect des règles !​*Rejoignez le chateau libre !​*
> et le Général/Maître DeGrug



*La Révolution sera plus forte que la Rascasse de Colombey!*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai redistribu&#233; des points regardez le score et je n'ai pas encore donn&#233; tous les miens. Qui vous dis que les discussions ne reprendrons pas ? Personne. Ce que je vois c'est que vous bougez *seulement* maintenant que vous descendez au score  Alors lorsque c'est vous qui profitez du syst&#232;me &#231;a passe et lorsque moi, j'applique une logique que toi de Doc avez mis en place, &#224; contrario pour que tout le monde ait sa chance et que je mets tous le monde au m&#234;me niveau, &#231;a ne passe pas !?
> 
> Vous vouliez la r&#233;volution, vous l'avez ! Je me suis retenue de faire ce que veut faire Grug le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent parce que je tiens aux r&#233;gles du jeu. Je vous donne la le&#231;on que vous m&#233;ritez en donnant enfin au peuple des moins nantis un peu de consid&#233;ration. Que &#231;a vous d&#233;range ne m'&#233;tonne gu&#232;re :d


Oui apr&#232;s que j'ai enfonc&#233; le clou... (d&#232;s le d&#233;but du d&#233;bat ! c'est un peu tard...). *Ensuite les discussions ne se sont pas arr&#234;t&#233;es, vous les avez arr&#234;t&#233;es !* (cf. ce matin): manifestement elles n'allaient pas suffisament dans votre sens, donc vous foutez le bordel. Mais pour les points vous &#234;tes mal tomb&#233;e : lisez ma remarque &#224; Nobody, mais manifestement la d&#233;sinformation c'est votre sport.

Ensuite faut arr&#234;ter de raconter n'importe quoi, la logique de doc, t'aurais pu l'arr&#234;ter (cf. r&#232;gles). *Je l'ai m&#234;me soutenu ce passage* : et re-d&#233;sinformation.

Ensuite cessez de parler de nantis : ceux qui jouent peuvent gagner, c'est un jeu libre, donc celui qui ne jue pas &#224; peu de chance de gagner, c'est assez simple ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *La Révolution sera plus forte que la Rascasse de Colombey!*


Tu as bien noté que je désir la place _derrière_ mélounette ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> donc vous foutez le bordel



Si peu


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Regardez mesdames et mesdames comme la maitresse ne sait utiliser les r&#232;gles.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Y'a pas de présidente, ici. Et le Maître a déja fait des propositions. Et elle m'a nommé *Garde des sots*, faut que j'assume.



Le culte des sots c'est mon lot !



supermoquette a dit:


> Moi ce que je ne comprend pas c'est d'associer une redistribution à une sanction (sur laquelle je suis d'accord). Y une autre sanction (-1) et personne ne parle d'y adjoindre une redistribution ? pas super cohérent, pourtant c'est une sanction du même principe, juste exactement pareille...



Va jusqu'au bout de ta proposition, tu parles de la sanction en cas de traîtrise.
Alors question : est ce que le fait de se rallier à la majorité en donnant les votes de ces électeurs à cette majorité tout en votant pour l'opposition est considéré comme une traîtrise ? 



supermoquette a dit:


> Je le dis depuis le début... en plus si t'accepte pas leurs propositions ils font le forcing, c'est vraiment bête de se tirer des balles dans le pied pareillement avant la campagne, où l'on va beaucoup rire.



Je ris déjà là 



supermoquette a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas donné de points aux plus démunis, cessez d'entretenir le mensonge.



D'aprsè le tableaau des scores de 13h et des brouettes, sont arrivés, philire, ZXR et Silvio est remonté .... Par contre oui tu n'est plus en haut du tableau !



PonkHead a dit:


> C'est un partage en creux, visiblement, ce qui se rapproche le plus d'une remise à zéro légale des compteurs.



ah ben y'en a un qui suit !



supermoquette a dit:


> _Ta_ lutte, nuance.



La mienne aussi 



supermoquette a dit:


> Mensonge (vous accumulez sérieusement là) : je ne me suis pas opposé à cette interdiction (faut-il que je fasse les citations de mes posts l'expliquant ?), mais à la redistribution des points. Des propositions ont été faites. Et qui plus est tu avais les outils pour faire passer celà (lis la règle, ça te faira du bien), je te le rappelle.
> 
> Le social tu ne le fais pas : as-tu redistribué tes points ? non . tu tiens manifestement trop à tes richesses. Et tu ne pourras pas mettre tout le monde au même niveau...
> 
> En résumé si le jeu ne se passe pas comme tu le veux, tu casses tout. Ta campagne sera très difficile à tenir tellement tu te ridiculises.



Je crois comprendre que TibomonG4 a bel et bien compris les enjeux et sait très bien ce qu'elle fait. 

Et le ridicule ne tue pas, la preuve me revoilà !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3969810 a dit:
			
		

> Le culte des sots c'est mon lot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/ la traitrise est le ralliement en douce (-1), elle est r&#233;gie par la r&#232;gle. Lis-la, mais si tu veux en inventer d'autre, g&#234;nes-toi pas; je suis aller au bout de mon id&#233;e : relis le post. J'acquiesce &#224; l'emp&#234;chement de destitution, c'est dommage hein dis ?

2/ je n'ai pas bronch&#233; pour les points (cf. mon post ou je dis que c'est le jeu, vraiment dommage encore une fois) je bronche sur le c&#244;t&#233; "vous n'aimez pas mes propositions alors je me venge". C'est &#233;crit, mais si tu pr&#233;f&#232;re inventer...

3/ les enjeux ? ils sont d&#233;finis au d&#233;but de la r&#232;gle, j'ai expos&#233; quelques remarques chiffre &#224; l'appuis, mais la lecture n'est semble t'il pas le fort de la majorit&#233;.



D'autres d&#233;sinformation ? faut-il vraiment citer ?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *La Révolution sera plus forte que la Rascasse de Colombey!*


Unissons nos forces pour un chateau lib&#233;r&#233; !

Le chateau est divers, et le conseil national de la resistance &#224; l'oppression crypto communiste est ouvert &#224; tous ceux qui desirent un chateau ludique et coherent.

Des tractations snt en cours avec les forces de la [MGZ], et j'espere que nous arriverons &#224; resoudre cette situation de crise avant d'etre oblig&#233; d'aller chercher dans les forces du forum "reagissez !" 


Luttons d&#232;s aujourd'hui contre la tyrannie du chat noir, pour que le chateau retrouve des couleurs festives.

DeGrug
representant du chateau libre !


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> *1*/ la traitrise est le ralliement en douce (-1), elle est régie par la règle. Lis-la, mais si tu veux en inventer d'autre, gênes-toi pas; je suis aller au bout de mon idée : relis le post. J'acquiesce à l'empêchement de destitution, c'est dommage hein dis ?
> 
> *2*/ je n'ai pas bronché pour les points (cf. mon post ou je dis que c'est le jeu, vraiment dommage encore une fois) je bronche sur le côté "vous n'aimez pas mes propositions alors je me venge". C'est écrit, mais si tu préfère inventer...
> 
> ...



Y a pas à dire... SM c'est un mec exceptionnel!

Non seulement ses post sont toujours très bien écrits, clairs, précis, limpides : la langue française n'a quasiment aucun secret pour lui; mais de plus la structure est parfaite. Les arguments bien exposés et bien défendus : le côté scientifique se fait très fortement ressentir : carré précis. Rien n'est laissé au hasard ! (sauf les filles)

La Majorité n'a aucune chance face à un athlète du verbe tel que SM!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 1/ la traitrise est le ralliement en douce (-1), elle est régie par la règle. Lis-la, mais si tu veux en inventer d'autre, gênes-toi pas; je suis aller au bout de mon idée : relis le post. *J'acquiesce à l'empêchement de destitution*, c'est dommage hein dis ?



Mais non parfait, enfin une réponse à une proposition.



supermoquette a dit:


> 2/ je n'ai pas bronché pour les points (cf. mon post ou je dis que c'est le jeu, vraiment dommage encore une fois) je bronche sur le côté "vous n'aimez pas mes propositions alors je me venge". C'est écrit, mais si tu préfère inventer...



Je réctifie c'est le côté : "Vous n'y mettez pas de la bonne volonté, malgré les changements de propositions effectuées parce que vous n'y adhérer pas (relis combien de proposition et de changements Tibo a dut faire parce que tu n'étais pas d'accord, est ce que tu veux que je cites aussi !), alors ça reste dans l'état, de plus on nous dit qu'on ne fait pas de social, alors allons jusqu'au bout, quitte à perdre la prochaine élection."



supermoquette a dit:


> 3/ les enjeux ? ils sont définis au début de la règle, j'ai exposé quelques remarques chiffre à l'appuis, mais la lecture n'est semble t'il pas le fort de la majorité.



Les enjeux : gagner des points.



supermoquette a dit:


> D'autres désinformation ? faut-il vraiment citer ?



Interprétations de la règle ... 

Moi ce qui me chiffonne, c'est que depuis le début, Tous les maîtres (enfin presque) ont utilisés les failles de la constitution en bernant les électeurs (ils sont au courant mais au dernier moment). Aujourd'hui, Tibo utilises une faille connue (elle n'est allé en cherché une autre) et tu lui tombes dessus. Nous ne t'avons pas vus tombé sur Rezba, PonkHead, DocEvil de cette façon ....


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Moi ce qui me chiffonne, c'est que depuis le début, Tous les maîtres (enfin presque) ont utilisés les failles de la constitution en bernant les électeurs (ils sont au courant mais au dernier moment). Aujourd'hui, Tibo utilises une faille connue (elle n'est allé en cherché une autre) et tu lui tombes dessus. Nous ne t'avons pas vus tombé sur Rezba, PonkHead, DocEvil de cette façon ....



ah, enfin on reconnait mes merites.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> blabla blabla
> 
> Aujourd'hui, Tibo utilises une faille connue (elle n'est allé en cherché une autre) et tu lui tombes dessus. Nous ne t'avons pas vus tombé sur Rezba, PonkHead, DocEvil de cette façon ....



Tibo est une femme  Et une femme n'a rien a faire au pouvoir! Elle est censée rester à la maison derrière ses casseroles, à mitonner de bons petits plats pour son homme, à garder les enfants, les driller afin qu'ils ne fassent pas de bruit lorsque leur père rentre éreinté à la maison après une journée de travail etc....

Si une femme veut être au pouvoir, elle se doit d'être 2 fois plus compétente qu'un homme et... là... si elle arrive à la moitié de ceux citer dans ton message c'est déjà bcp


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Fantasme masculin...



Tu nous y rejoins tirhum ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Désolé pour le retard, j'avais piscine.

Donc j'exécute rezba - sans raison valable.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> femmes à poils



J'ai pas de si gros lolos ... tu me flattes


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tu nous y rejoins tirhum ?


seulement si il y a du chocolat........
et ça c'est un fantasme ?!......


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Désolé pour le retard, j'avais piscine.
> 
> Donc j'exécute rezba - sans raison valable.


*Mangez du chat !*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3969855 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non parfait, enfin une r&#233;ponse &#224; une proposition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1/ Si si tr&#232;s clair : je cite m&#234;me le passage propos&#233; par rezba. Tu lis mal.

2/ La mauvaise volont&#233; ? tu plaisantes ? j'aurais pas discut&#233; en ce cas, et si elle veut faire voter elle peut : je n'ai qu'une seule voie contre 6, encore une fois relis bien la r&#232;gle concernant les changements ! j'ai absolument aucun pouvoir d'emp&#234;cher. Il est donc ou le probl&#232;me ? j'ai fais des remarques, avec des exemples, des propositions (enlever le c&#244;t&#233; redistribution), rezba aussi, alors c'est ce que tu appelles de la mauvaise volont&#233; ? relis, manifestement cel&#224; vaut mieux. 
Ah je comprend mieux : mauvaise volont&#233; = critique, bravo pour la le&#231;on. 

3/ si si j'ai gueul&#233; sur rezba et j'ai m&#234;me corrig&#233; cette faille l&#224;, encore une fois &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. Et celle du doc je le rappelle encore une fois, je n'ai a aucun moment critiquer la  correction pour empecher la destitution, relis : je l'ai soutenu.

4/ enjeux : gagner des points _en jouant_. J'esp&#232;re que vous aurez l'amabilit&#233; de donner des points aux 55'000 membres.

5/ c'est bien le jeu que tu d&#233;cris, la diff&#233;rence c'est que l&#224; c'est de l'abus, mais continuez, c'est l'&#233;cole des fans et tout sera remis &#224; z&#233;ro. Le jeu ne me plait pas : on recommence.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je remercie Monsieur Ponk pour son action, il reste pour le moment au poste d'Exécuteur et je nomme Amok au poste de chambellan 

L'état actuel de la situation :

Grug :  5
supermoquette :  5 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8 -5 (par ponk) = 3
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
ZRX : 4
DocEvil : 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -10 +2 = -8
Ed_the_Head : -5 
silvio : -5
Philire : 2

La lutte continue !


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu as bien noté que je désir la place _derrière_ mélounette ?


 
Le peuple n'est jamais derrière, il est devant !\o/



Craquounette a dit:


> Tibo est une femme  Et une femme n'a rien a faire au pouvoir! Elle est censée rester à la maison derrière ses casseroles, à mitonner de bons petits plats pour son homme, à garder les enfants, les driller afin qu'ils ne fassent pas de bruit lorsque leur père rentre éreinté à la maison après une journée de travail etc....
> 
> Si une femme veut être au pouvoir, elle se doit d'être 2 fois plus compétente qu'un homme et... là... si elle arrive à la moitié de ceux citer dans ton message c'est déjà bcp


 
A bas la soumission ! Vive la révolution féministe ! Macgéennes, levez-vous, il est temps de te libérer ! Voyez comme l'état avilit les femmes, il a déjà fait une victime ! C'est de la propagande !

*REVOLUTION !*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 14/ enjeux : gagner des points _en jouant_.


Justement, le contournement (habile) des règles fait partie du jeu, non ? De l'intérêt du jeu.
Sinon, tu as une succession de tours de vote assez vite chiants.
Sans ses rebondissements, abus de pouvoir et autres manigances, le chateau aurait fermé ses portes il y a longtemps.
Après, c'est une question de mesure - et certes, tous n'ont pas le subtil doigté que j'ai pu montrer dans l'utilisation à ses fins propres des failles des règles.......


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Apr&#232;s, c'est une question de mesure - et certes, tous n'ont pas le subtil doigt&#233; que j'ai pu montrer dans l'utilisation &#224; ses fins propres des failles des r&#232;gles.......*


C'est bien ce que je dis depuis des plombes...Les autres ont trouver des failles ? ok alors je fais mille fois plus. On va bient&#244;t gagner des points en lisant le sujet. C'est un peu comme gagner dans _et avec google_ sans poster d'images.


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

Je dispose d&#233;sormais du record de points retir&#233;s. 11. J'en &#233;prouve une grande fiert&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 1/ Si si très clair : je cite même le passage proposé par rezba. Tu lis mal.
> 
> 2/ La mauvaise volonté ? tu plaisantes ? j'aurais pas discuté en ce cas, et si elle veut faire voter elle peut : je n'ai qu'une seule voie contre 6, encore une fois relis bien la règle concernant les changements ! j'ai absolument aucun pouvoir d'empêcher. Il est donc ou le problème ? j'ai fais des remarques, avec des exemples, des propositions (enlever le côté redistribution), rezba aussi, alors c'est ce que tu appelles de la mauvaise volonté ? relis, manifestement celà vaut mieux.
> Ah je comprend mieux : mauvaise volonté = critique, bravo pour la leçon.
> ...



1/ Très bien. Nous sommes tous d'accord depuis un moment sur cette proposition. Mais ça fait quand même deux tours que la proposition de changement n'est pas dans la constitution ...

2/ Elle faisait voter !!!! Mais tes critiques perpétuelles a fait que ton vote "non" est passé inaperçu et que tous le monde croyait qu'on en était au stade de la discussion alors que nous votions ! A ta décharge, d'habitude tous le monde était d'accord et le vote se passait plus simplement. 

3/ Oui mais tu était beaucoup moins virulent à leur égard ... Alors que Tibo n'avait pas encore utilisée la faille dans laquelle nous sommes, tu l'as systématiquement remise à sa place d'ancienne "leader de l'opposition". C'est le jeu d'accord mais bon :mouais:. Remarque tu es aussi le seul à faire front ils sont où les autres anciens maîtres ? 

4/ On va pas aller jusque là non plus, le truc c'était la proposition de Nobody. En gros, ça fait un moment qu'il est dans le jeu (et pleins d'autres aussi mais prenons son exemple) mais il n'arrivait plus à se sentir concerné alors il a proposé quelque chose, après que ce soit trop difficile à mettre en place soit. Mais les faits sont là : régulièrement on a des messages de participants-votants qui se sentent en dehors du jeu, et ils aimeraient bien jouer sinon ils ne le diraient pas non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je dispose désormais du record de points retirés. 11. J'en éprouve une grande fierté.



C'est parce que tu le vaux bien ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3969917 a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Tr&#232;s bien. Nous sommes tous d'accord depuis un moment sur cette proposition. Mais &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me deux tours que la proposition de changement n'est pas dans la constitution ...
> 
> 2/ Elle faisait voter !!!! Mais tes critiques perp&#233;tuelles a fait que ton vote "non" est pass&#233; inaper&#231;u et que tous le monde croyait qu'on en &#233;tait au stade de la discussion alors que nous votions ! A ta d&#233;charge, d'habitude tous le monde &#233;tait d'accord et le vote se passait plus simplement.
> 
> ...



1/ faut vous expliquer comment soumettre au vote ?   &#231;a va vraiment trop loin l&#224;...  bloquer cette possibilit&#233; c'est possible d&#232;s mardi, l&#224; vous racontez vraiment n'importe quoi  . Je suis contre associer cel&#224; &#224; une redistribution pour des raisons clairement expliqu&#233;, je ne le r&#233;p&#232;te plus.

2/ Voil&#224; on ne lit pas et apr&#232;s &#231;a gueule. Je n'ai pas besoin de d&#233;charge, merci, relis mes posts quand &#224; la modification. Tout le monde doit &#234;tre d'accord ? non. J'estime que mes remarques n'&#233;taient pas b&#234;tes, mais elles sont pass&#233;es inapercues, celles de rezba qui soulignaient les m&#234;mes choses ont &#233;t&#233; re&#231;ues d'office, faut arr&#234;ter de jouer les victimes.

3/ J'ai le droit de jouer en ind&#233;pendant ? nan mais c'est quoi cette remarque ?  relis la r&#232;gle quand &#224; l'opposition. Quand on est majorit&#233; et qu'on se nomme opposition, y a pas un probl&#232;me ? ma remarque a ce sujet est justifi&#233;e ou pas ? 

4/ le jeu est ouvert &#224; tous, relis la r&#232;gle. C'est *tr&#232;s simple* alors ce genre de message... fallait peut &#234;tre pas autant se garder l'opposition comme vous l'avez fait (jusqu'&#224; contester lorsque la place &#233;tait perdue (sic))... puis apr&#232;s r&#233;clamer l'ouverture. Tr&#232;s mauvais exemple. Plut&#244;t que d'encourager &#224; la cr&#233;ativit&#233; (pour &#234;tre &#233;lu faut plaire), on sucre tout le monde. On efface tous les tours pr&#233;c&#233;dents. On choisi pour tous.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je dispose d&#233;sormais du record de points retir&#233;s. 11. J'en &#233;prouve une grande fiert&#233;.


Sur ce tour ci 

J'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que c'etait moi ! :rateau:


----------



## silvio (15 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> haha???!!!
> Voila enfin un boulot à ma dimension
> Tiens, je vas commencer par Grug qui perd instantanément 5 points. Et paf:love:





ZRXolivier a dit:


> Ha oui, pas faux, mais là c'est comme ça. Paf, executé.
> C'est rigolo ce jeu


ça ne gène personne que ZRXolivier retire 2 fois 5 points en tant qu'éxécuteur ?



Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> Je nomme Grug2 chambellan et [MGZ]Grugette executrice avec des pouvoirs etendus.
> 
> les points sont donc, de par ma volonté :
> ...


Ah ça c'est bien !!!  






rezba a dit:


> Je dispose désormais du record de points retirés. 11. J'en éprouve une grande fierté.


ça m'a fait ça aussi ... 

Et un truc comme ça : j'ai été nommé Chambellan ... mais je n'ai jamais accepté !!
il faut peut-être l'accord des gens, nan ? donc je demande qu'on retourne au moment où j'ai été nommé Chambellan !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

*Regardez les se battre pour les miettes du pouvoir!
La Révolution ne veut pas le pouvoir! Elle veut le pouvoir pour le peuple!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je remercie Monsieur Ponk et Amok, Monsieur Philire est nomm&#233; au poste d'Ex&#233;cuteur et Lemmy est nomm&#233; au poste de chambellan 

L'&#233;tat actuel de la situation :

Grug :  5
supermoquette :  5 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8 -5 (par ponk) = 3
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
ZRX : 4
DocEvil : 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Lemmy : -2+2=0
Amok : -8
Ed_the_Head : -5 
silvio : -5 
Philire : 2

La lutte continue !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ça ne gène personne que ZRXolivier retire 2 fois 5 points en tant qu'éxécuteur ?


Le chambellan se doit de dénoncer les fautes aux règles


----------



## philire (15 Septembre 2006)

Cette nouvelle fonction m'honore  

Je tiens à uvrer aussi longtemps que mes forces le permettront pour le bien de nos concitoyens.

Aussi, comme première action, et pour preuve du cur gros comme un astre qui caractérise notre gouvernement, je voudrais rapprocher deux êtres qui s'aiment éperdument, je veux parler de Supermoquette et Craquounette.



Allez SM, je te laisse rejoindre ta muse en t'enlèvant les 5 derniers points qui te séparaient d'elle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Merci ​


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Nouveaux avatars de Supermoquette et Craquounette.



Sympa ! Je vote pour ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 1/ faut vous expliquer comment soumettre au vote ?   ça va vraiment trop loin là...  bloquer cette possibilité c'est possible dès mardi, là vous racontez vraiment n'importe quoi  . Je suis contre associer celà à une redistribution pour des raisons clairement expliqué, je ne le répète plus.
> 
> 2/ Voilà on ne lit pas et après ça gueule. Je n'ai pas besoin de décharge, merci, relis mes posts quand à la modification. Tout le monde doit être d'accord ? non. J'estime que mes remarques n'étaient pas bêtes, mais elles sont passées inapercues, celles de rezba qui soulignaient les mêmes choses ont été reçues d'office, faut arrêter de jouer les victimes.
> 
> ...



1/ Donc tu as voté : non ! Ok laissons donc voter les autres ... Mardi !!!?? On ne sait pas soumettre un vote !!!??? C'est qui qui va trop loin là ?  Ah ouais nous et c'est pour cette raison que tu pousses le bouchon ... mmmm

2/ Non tous le monde n'a pas besoin d'être d'accord. Sur ce point là nous sommes d'accord . Donc maintenant c'est toi la victime parce qu'une proposition pour laquelle tu n'étais pas entièrement d'accord pouvait être votée et adoptée ...

3/ Indépendant avec des allégeances  Tu es opposée à Tibo ça on a bien compris 

4/ Alors là tu joues sur les mots "l'opposition sociale" est un parti : qu'il soit de la majorité, de l'opposition, au gouvernement ou déchu ... Pour être élu faut plaire, Tibo a donc plut à un moment donné puisqu'elle est "maître". Après aujourd'hui à l'heure actuelle nous en sommes aux débats constitutionnels et non en campagne eléctorale. Chaque chose en son temps.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

Comment ne pas etre oppos&#233; &#224; TiBo, qui , en plus de pervertir la constitution, bafoue l'esprit du jeu et pratique une epuration ethnique jamais vue jusqu'ici.

Je predit que les grands proc&#233;s de la liberation seront terribles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je remercie Monsieur Philire qui reste au poste d'Ex&#233;cuteur et Aricosec est nomm&#233; au poste de chambellan 

L'&#233;tat actuel de la situation :

Grug :  5
supermoquette :  0 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba :  3
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
ZRX : 4
DocEvil : 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Lemmy : 0
Amok : -8
Ed_the_Head : -5 
silvio : -5 
Philire : 2
Aricosec : 2

La lutte continue !


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

sinon, je me prononce contre les reformes absudes !


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi, je vote contre !  (contre quoi, au fait ?)


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Moi aussi, je vote contre !  (contre quoi, au fait ?)


peu importe ! l'important c'est de voter !!


----------



## joanes (15 Septembre 2006)

Je suis contre :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> peu importe ! l'important c'est de voter !!



Et la lumière fut !


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et la lumière fut !


heuuuuu.... c'était, un tantinet, ironique... ma remarque......


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Je remercie profond&#233;ment Ma&#238;tresse de la confiance qu'elle a bien voulu m'accorder  

La bri&#232;vet&#233; de mon mandat ne m'aura pas permis d'&#339;uvrer pour sa gloire  

Sa suret&#233; de jugement lui a permis de s&#233;lectionner un successeur dont l'exp&#233;rience et la rectitude sont l'absolue garantie d'un exercice magnanime du pouvoir


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je remercie Monsieur Philire qui reste au poste d'Exécuteur et Aricosec est nommé au poste de chambellan
> 
> L'état actuel de la situation :
> 
> ...



sinon, quitte à faire joujou avec les points tu pourrais : 

1 : te faire chier à les mettre dans l'ordre.
2 : respecter les regles et laisser le soin au chambellan de publier et valider les points !

Bref tout ce delire n'est pas valable, car les règles de publication et de validation ne sont pas respectée vu que c'est le chambellan qui *tient à jour le tableau des candidats*, et en aucun cas le maitre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Je remercie Monsieur Aricosec. Philire reste au poste d'exécuteur. Cracounette est nommée au poste de chambellan 

L'état actuel de la situation :

Grug :  5
supermoquette :  0 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba :  3
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
ZRX : 4
DocEvil : 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Lemmy : 0
Amok : -8
Ed_the_Head : -5 
silvio : -5 
Philire : 2
Aricosec : 2
Craquounette : 2

La lutte continue !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> 1/ Donc tu as voté : non ! Ok laissons donc voter les autres ... Mardi !!!?? On ne sait pas soumettre un vote !!!??? C'est qui qui va trop loin là ?  Ah ouais nous et c'est pour cette raison que tu pousses le bouchon ... mmmm
> 
> 2/ Non tous le monde n'a pas besoin d'être d'accord. Sur ce point là nous sommes d'accord . Donc maintenant c'est toi la victime parce qu'une proposition pour laquelle tu n'étais pas entièrement d'accord pouvait être votée et adoptée ...
> 
> ...



1/ Je n'ai pas vu de soumission au vote avec un texte définitif. Mais ce matin encore un résumé et un débat coupé par la maitresse sans quelle commente. Rappelles-toi comment se sont passé les dernières modif.

2/ Je ne pose pas en victime j'accusais juste le pouvoir en place de foutre le bronx si on acceptait pas tel quel, ce qui est le cas. Désolé mais relis les pages 312 et suivantes. *C'est là que ça se complique, on a le droit de ne pas être d'accord, même de proposer (ce qui fut fait et précisément) mais ceci vous sert d'excuse pour remettre tout à zéro (relis l'explication de tibo), alors que la règle vous permet de faire passer votre texte : relis la règle, c'est donc un faux argument que je dénonce depuis le début, bien avant qu'on me retire des points.* On reprendra les discussion une fois que tout le monde a les mêmes points  (dixit la maitrese)(ce qui est infaisable tibo en aura toujours 9). Alors s'il te plait relis bien le tout au lieu de me faire répeter. J'aime foutre le bronx mais chuis pas un maso du boulot...

3/ Oui, et ? 

4/ Je ne joue qu'avec les règles. Le statut n'a rien a voir avec le début de la campagne. Relis.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Le peuple n'est jamais derrière, il est devant !\o/



Je crois que la notion de peuple pour le moustachu est différente de la tienne 
Tu es le peuple ....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Je vois que certains sont nommer sans m&#234;me leur accords


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Philire reste au poste d'exécuteur. Macmarco est nommée au poste de chambellan 

L'état actuel de la situation :

Grug :  5
supermoquette :  0 
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba :  3
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
ZRX : 4
DocEvil : 0
PonkHead :  3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody :  3
loustic : 2
joanes : 3
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Lemmy : 0
Amok : -8
Ed_the_Head : -5 
silvio : -5 
Philire : 2
Aricosec : 2
Craquounette : 2
Macmarco : 2

La lutte continue !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

Et pendant ce temps-l&#224;... 

Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqu&#233;, mais il y a un microclimat au ch&#226;teau. Alors, je profit un peu de la piscine, des Bimbos, du Cuba libre en &#233;coutant le dernier SolidSteel de ninjatunes en m'occupant des stup&#233;fiants confisqu&#233;s depuis ma nomination. Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, tout &#231;a part en fum&#233;e.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je crois que la notion de peuple pour le moustachu est différente de la tienne
> Tu es le peuple ....


Nobody s'ennuie et vous avez 2-3 mp de gens qui savent pas jouer et vous rasez tout soi-disant pour le bien de tous sans leur demander leur avis : je te laisse assumer ta vision du peuple..


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

_- note : encore un peu comme ça.... et désabonnement de la discussion ?!.......



:sleep:
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

*Amis révolutionnaire, l'heure approche!
Aiguizez vos baïonettes et vos fourches!
LE PEUPLE EST DÉJÀ DANS LA RUE!
ENTENDS-TU DESPOTE VELU GRONDER LA RUMEUR OU ES TU TROP OCCUPÉ À COMPTER TES RICHESSES?
*


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Mais non si tu envoies un mp tu peut devenir chambellan ou executeur voyons, c'est super int&#233;ressant.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Nobody s'ennuie et vous avez 2-3 mp de gens qui savent pas jouer et vous rasez tout *soi-disant pour le bien de tous* sans leur demander leur avis : je te laisse assumer ta vision du peuple..



Quand avons nous dis ça ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Pages 312 et suivantes, l'aspect social de cette h&#233;catombe a &#233;t&#233; mis en avant.

Bon odr&#233; je veux bien jouer l'opposition virulente mais bon sang mais y du tiens aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'aime foutre le bronx mais chuis pas un maso du boulot...



Le débat est donc clos


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pages 312 et suivantes, l'aspect social de cette hécatombe a été mis en avant.
> 
> Bon odré je veux bien jouer l'opposition virulente mais bon sang mais y du tiens aussi !



Dur dur j'ai plus de salive ... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps-là...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais il y a un microclimat au château. Alors, je profit un peu de la piscine, des Bimbos, du Cuba libre en écoutant le dernier SolidSteel de ninjatunes en m'occupant des stupéfiants confisqués depuis ma nomination. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, tout ça part en fumée.


fais moi une place !! :love: :love:



supermoquette a dit:


> Mais non si tu envoies un mp tu peut devenir chambellan ou executeur voyons, c'est super intéressant.


mmhhhh......


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

*LA R&#201;VOLUTION PR&#201;F&#200;RE S'EXILER QUE DE CONTINUER DE VOIR CA.
LE PEUPLE COURBERA L'&#201;CHINE PUISQUE TEL  EST SON DESTIN, TANT PIS POUR LUI!
LA PANTH&#200;RE MONTRE ENFIN SON VRAI VISAGE DE DICTATEUR.
MOI JE M'EN BATS LES C...*


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Philire reste au poste d'ex&#233;cuteur. Macmarco est nomm&#233;e au poste de chambellan
> 
> L'&#233;tat actuel de la situation :
> 
> ...




c'est beau le dialogue social, mais ces publications de points toujours aussi illegales.


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> [&#233;dit&#233;]



C'est pas un jeu, c'est une parabole...


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je remercie Monsieur Aricosec. Philire reste au poste d'exécuteur. Cracounette est nommée au poste de chambellan
> 
> L'état actuel de la situation :
> 
> ...



Désolée mais Tibo *je refuse ce poste*! Je n'ai postulé à aucune place pour ton gouvernement et ne tiens pas à te servir (surtout que tu ne sais pas écrire correctement mon pseudo  ).

Tu as passé une annonce avec les postes au concours. Tu dois donc choisir un chambellan parmis les réponse et je n'y ai pas répondu. Je ne me sens absolument pas concernée par ce poste de Chambellan donc *je refuse également les 2 points* qui vont avec ce poste et *sors donc du tableau des points* vu que je n'ai jamais gagné de point, je n'ai donc rien à y faire....

Si un jour je devrais rentrer dans un gouvernement, ce ne sera en tous cas pas dans celui-là....


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
Grug : 5
ZRX : 4
PonkHead : 3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody : 3
joanes : 3
rezba : 3
Aricosec : 2
loustic : 2
Philire : 2
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1
DocEvil : 0
Lemmy : 0
supermoquette : 0
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -5
Amok : -8


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

au moins y'a quelqu'un qui s'amuse


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Tu as fait remarquer l'autre jour que donner aux pauvres c'était moche. Alors on ne donne plus aux pauvres: on retire aux riches. Tu vois que nous t'écoutons?
> 
> Merci Arlette.


*VOTEZ SUPERARLETTE*


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
Grug : 5
ZRX : 4
PonkHead : 3
la(n)guille : 3
Nobody : 3
joanes : 3
rezba : 3
Aricosec : 2
loustic : 2
Philire : 2
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1
DocEvil : 0
Lemmy : 0
supermoquette : 0
Ed_the_Head : -5

silvio : -5
Amok : -8


----------



## philire (15 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s tout ce qu'on a fait pour toi, je te trouve bien m&#233;chante.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
> maiwen : 7
> queenlucia : 6
> Grug : 5
> ...




enfin dans les regles&#8230;

sauf que  les precedents retraits de points n'ayants pas &#233;t&#233; faits dans les regles, ils ne sont pas valables !



sale boulot hein chambellan


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

Amok: &#8212;8

La charte bordel !


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> (dessin rigolo)
> 
> au moins y'a quelqu'un qui s'amuse


 
mouais....

bon, vous êtes gentils avec les points; mais on ne sait plus où on en est là......

sérieusement, je ne suis pas loin de décrocher et de ranger mon idée de "journal" dont le but était d'agrémenter le jeu par un à côté ludique et réfléchi.....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> sérieusement, je ne suis pas loin de décrocher et de ranger mon idée de "journal" dont le but était d'agrémenter le jeu par un à côté ludique et réfléchi.....




C'est fini ...


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
> maiwen : 7
> queenlucia : 6
> Grug : 5
> ...


Bon que le prochain Chambellan qui a un peu compris les regles relance des elections immediatement, afin de relancer ce jeu et de bloquer les nomminations intempestiveset illegales,  et ces reformes inabouties et absurdes qui caracterissent ce regne decadent.

Si il a un tant soi peu d'interet pour ce jeu, qu'il publie un tableau de points legal et respectueux de la constitution.

Bref, le Tibonisme est un echec complet et prejudiciable &#224; la survie du chateau.
il est temps d'y mettre fin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

_ *  &#171; Je vous dis aujourd'hui, mes amis, bien que nous devions faire face aux difficult&#233;s d'aujourd'hui et de demain, je fais quand m&#234;me un r&#234;ve. C'est un r&#234;ve profond&#233;ment enracin&#233; dans le r&#234;ve du ch&#226;teau.

    &#171; Je fais un r&#234;ve, qu'un jour, cette nation se l&#232;vera et vivra la vraie signification de sa croyance : &#8220;Nous tenons ces v&#233;rit&#233;s comme allant de soi, que les hommes naissent &#233;gaux.&#8221;

    &#171; Je fais un r&#234;ve, qu'un jour, sur les collines de terre de ce ch&#226;teau, les fils des socialement d&#233;favoris&#233;s et les fils des nantis pourront s'asseoir ensemble &#224; la table de la fraternit&#233;.

    &#171; Je fais un r&#234;ve qu'un jour, m&#234;me le ch&#226;teau, un d&#233;sert &#233;touffant d'injustice et d'oppression, sera transform&#233; en une oasis de libert&#233; et de justice.

    &#171; Je fais un r&#234;ve, que tous habiteront un jour un ch&#226;teau o&#249; ils ne seront pas jug&#233;s sur la puissance boulistique, leurs points ou leur avatar, mais par le contenu de leur caract&#232;re. Je fais un r&#234;ve aujourd'hui !! &#187; *_*

J'ai fait un r&#234;ve de tout remettre &#224; z&#233;ro mais ce r&#234;ve, je dois l'abandonner comme cela &#233;tait pr&#233;vu au d&#233;part de ce d&#233;tournement de la Constitution pour le bien. Je sais que beaucoup seront d&#233;&#231;us mais je vous ai montr&#233; la voie. Battez-vous pour que la Constitution soit forte et sans failles, que le ch&#226;teau vive et pour acqu&#233;rir des points et donc des droits. Battez-vous pour plus de d&#233;mocratie lorsque nous allons reprendre les d&#233;b&#226;ts. Courage aux faibles, je suis de tout coeur avec vous  Je ne vous oublirai pas  Et je me repr&#233;senterai 

En attendant, Nobody reprend son poste de Chambellan, Macmarco reprend son poste d'Ex&#233;cuteur et nous ferons notre possible pour que les petits ne soient pas l&#233;s&#233;s. *​


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

:hosto: :modo:


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ...Bref, le Tibonisme est un echec complet et prejudiciable à la survie du chateau.
> il est temps d'y mettre fin !


Le Tibonisme n'est pas un tibobo mais un

*GROSBOBO*


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *  Blablablablablablablablabla*​






*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Patamach (15 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;e mais Tibo *je refuse ce poste*! Je n'ai postul&#233; &#224; aucune place pour ton gouvernement et ne tiens pas &#224; te servir (surtout que tu ne sais pas &#233;crire correctement mon pseudo  ).
> 
> Tu as pass&#233; une annonce avec les postes au concours. Tu dois donc choisir un chambellan parmis les r&#233;ponse et je n'y ai pas r&#233;pondu. Je ne me sens absolument pas concern&#233;e par ce poste de Chambellan donc *je refuse &#233;galement les 2 points* qui vont avec ce poste et *sors donc du tableau des points* vu que je n'ai jamais gagn&#233; de point, je n'ai donc rien &#224; y faire....
> 
> Si un jour je devrais rentrer dans un gouvernement, ce ne sera en tous cas pas dans celui-l&#224;....



Putain de zef aujourd'hui ...

*Je ne suis plus du tout l&#224;*: 

Qui est leader de l'opposition si il est cens&#233; y en avoir un, Maitre du Tocha, Chambellan, etc .. ? 

Ou en sont les r&#232;gles &#224; l'heure actuelle (possible de les &#233;diter pour comprendre cette salade) ? 

En cas de morsure de vip&#232;re, sucez vous le genou, ca fait marrer les ecureuils.







Edit: Nobody Chambellan et Macmarco Ex&#233;cuteur ... &#224; priori.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Le Tibonisme n'est pas un tibobo mais un
> 
> *GROSBOBO*



Tain elle est bien compacte et lourde celle là :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Suite à la déclaration de tibomonG4 nous sommes faces à deux perspectives : 


1/ Nous reprenons le jeu à l'ancien stade avant l'essai de remise à zéro des points.

-
-
-

2/ Nous continuons le jeu tel quel, avec les points qui vont avec.

-
-
-


Le peuple décide


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *LA RÉVOLUTION PRÉFÈRE S'EXILER QUE DE CONTINUER DE VOIR CA.
> LE PEUPLE COURBERA L'ÉCHINE PUISQUE TEL  EST SON DESTIN, TANT PIS POUR LUI!
> LA PANTHÈRE MONTRE ENFIN SON VRAI VISAGE DE DICTATEUR.
> MOI JE M'EN BATS LES C...*


cachalots ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Suite à la déclaration de tibomonG4 nous sommes faces à deux perspectives :
> 
> 
> 1/ Nous reprenons le jeu à l'ancien stade avant l'essai de remise à zéro des points.
> ...


Alors tous &#224; la piscine, et &#224; poil.


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> cachalots ?








Cachous.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Après tout ce qu'on a fait pour toi, je te trouve bien méchante.



Décidez pour tout le monde, changez tout mais ne prétendez pas piger l'esprit du jeu. Vous forcez même ceux qui n'ont rien demandé...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Décidez pour tout le monde, changez tout mais ne prétendez pas piger l'esprit du jeu. Vous forcez même ceux qui n'ont rien demandé...



Philire parlait de Craquounette 

Il faut suivre ....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> _ *  « Je vous dis aujourd'hui, mes amis, bien que nous devions faire face aux difficultés d'aujourd'hui et de demain, je fais quand même un rêve. C'est un rêve profondément enraciné dans le rêve du château.
> 
> « Je fais un rêve, qu'un jour, cette nation se lèvera et vivra la vraie signification de sa croyance : Nous tenons ces vérités comme allant de soi, que les hommes naissent égaux.
> 
> ...


Ouais décide seule du bien pour tous.

Et continue de parler de démocratie : on a bien vu que même si les règles étaient avec toi tu as préféré tout péter. Tu avais toutes les chances de mettre au vote et de gagner.

Mais si tu veux de l'ouverture essaie de faire nommer quelqu'un d'autre comme leader, je crois que tu t'es trop assise sur cette chaise, la monopolisant, ça t'es manifestement monté à la tête.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Il y a une proposition de vote si je ne m'abuses


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Le Chambellan Nobody s'exprimera ce soir


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le Chambellan Nobody s'exprimera ce soir


Je me permet de rappeller &#224; Nobody qu'en tant que Chambellan, c'est lui qui dispose du plus de pouvoir dans ce jeu.


Esperons qu'il les utilisera &#224; bon escient afin de retablir un semblant d'ordre, de "ludicit&#233;" et de coherence dans ce jeu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Il y a une proposition de vote si je ne m'abuses



Il les voit rarement  Myopie sélective


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Il y a une proposition de vote si je ne m'abuses



Où ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Suite à la déclaration de tibomonG4 nous sommes faces à deux perspectives :
> 
> 
> 1/ Nous reprenons le jeu à l'ancien stade avant l'essai de remise à zéro des points.
> ...



Là .... pffff


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Suite à la déclaration de tibomonG4 nous sommes faces à deux perspectives :
> 
> 
> 1/ Nous reprenons le jeu à l'ancien stade avant l'essai de remise à zéro des points.
> ...


Ici. Mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit r&#233;glementaire.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Mais pourquoi les gens d'en bas ne peuvent pas proposer des votes hein ????

:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Où ?



Un peu avant tout cette journée, le gouvernement avait fait des propositions  Pour le reste, Odré voulait en faire appel au peuple concernant le fait de garder ou non les points en l'état. Comme Nobody est Chambellan il tranchera.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Il y a une proposition de vote si je ne m'abuses



Votez pour réparer des dégats ? elle est facile. Assumez.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Votez pour réparer des dégats ? elle est facile. Assumez.



Donc tu votes pour qu'on reparte en l'état


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi les gens d'en bas ne peuvent pas proposer des votes hein ????



Ce n'est pas li&#233; &#224; &#231;a. Mais au bronx des pages d'avant.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ici. Mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit réglementaire.


Certainement pas. Et ça vallait la peine de faire tout ce bruit pour ça...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Donc tu votes pour qu'on reparte en l'état



Absolument pas, j'étais contre et je le reste, mais ne faites pas passez pour démocratique ce qui ne l'est aucunement.


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un peu avant tout cette journée, le gouvernement avait fait des propositions  Pour le reste, Odré voulait en faire appel au peuple concernant le fait de garder ou non les points en l'état. Comme Nobody est Chambellan il tranchera.



Aucune qui n'ait été mis au vote, si je ne me trompe.
Dois-je comprendre qu'elles seront les seules à être discutées ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Aucune qui n'ait été mis au vote, si je ne me trompe.
> Dois-je comprendre qu'elles seront les seules à être discutées ?



Vous avez proposé quelque chose cet après-midi ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> *Aucune qui n'ait été mis au vote, si je ne me trompe.*
> Dois-je comprendre qu'elles seront les seules à être discutées ?



Je me suis tué a le répéter et comme par hasard rien en retour. Et dire que celà à servi à justifier ce bordel.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous avez proposé quelque chose cet après-midi ?



Ce matin avant que vous emmerdiez le monde prétextant le contraire. Et moi aussi, je le rappelle.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Absolument pas, j'étais contre et je le reste, mais ne faites pas passez pour démocratique ce qui ne l'est aucunement.


Il semble clair que cette legislature &#224; fait basculer le chateau dans un autre syst&#232;me que le systeme democratique tel que nous l'admettions jusqu'ici.

La RDC (r&#233;publique democratique du chateau), qui se pretendait sociale, restera dans les memoires comme une triste &#233;poque.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Absolument pas, j'étais contre et je le reste, mais ne faites pas passez pour démocratique ce qui ne l'est aucunement.



Ben quoi on a pas utilisé les règles jusqu'ici ?
Enfin les failles ....


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *(...)J'ai fait un r&#234;ve de tout remettre &#224; z&#233;ro mais ce r&#234;ve, je dois l'abandonner comme cela &#233;tait pr&#233;vu au d&#233;part de ce d&#233;tournement de la Constitution pour le bien. (...)
> ** *​


donc finalement......   






*
 Grug !! penses &#224; mettre tes dessins dans le fil ad&#233;quat... ce serait dommage de perdre de si beaux instants !!...  


 
*


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous avez proposé quelque chose cet après-midi ?



J'ai fait une longue proposition, ce matin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> La RDC (république democratique du chateau), qui se pretendait sociale, restera dans les memoires comme une triste époque.



Elle pourrait l'être encore plus pour vous et non pour les socialement défavorisés. Votre discours ne sert qu'à vous convaincre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai fait une longue proposition, ce matin.



Tes propositions sont honnêtes mais il n'y en a qu'une par tour et en plus tu ne peux pas proposer .... c'est dans les règles.


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

Une proposition par tour ne signifie pas qu'on ne propose qu'une seule chose. Cela signifie qu'on ne fait qu'une proposition, qui peut &#234;tre globale. En outre, je n'en suis pas au stade des propositions, mais de la discussion. Je connais parfaitement ces r&#232;gles, j'en ai &#233;cris la plus grande partie. Et c'est pas de ma faute  si on m'a nomm&#233; garde des sots.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle pourrait l'être encore plus pour vous et non pour les socialement défavorisés. Votre discours ne sert qu'à vous convaincre.



Les défavorisés sont ceux qui ne veulent volontairement pas jouer en se présentant ? N'inventez pas pour vous justifier.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3970281 a dit:
			
		

> Tes propositions sont honn&#234;tes mais il n'y en a qu'une par tour et en plus tu ne peux pas proposer .... c'est dans les r&#232;gles.



Tu ne sais pas lire : sur l'ammendement propos&#233; par tibo il donne une proposition bien claire. Le maitre nomme une seule fois par tour le chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur. Une fa&#231;on &#233;l&#233;gante de corriger ladite faille. Sur laquelle j'&#233;tais d'accord ou la variante laissant ce choix, mais sanctionn&#233; de deux points.

Proposition que vous avez sciement ni&#233; pour assouvir la volont&#233; de pouvoir, les premiers derniers sauf tibo : gagnante.

Le d&#233;bat a eu lieu, mais vous n'en avez que faire.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Une proposition par tour ne signifie pas qu'on ne propose qu'une seule chose. Cela signifie qu'on ne fait qu'une proposition, qui peut être globale. En outre, je n'en suis pas au stade des propositions, mais de la discussion. Je connais parfaitement ces règles, j'en ai écris la plus grande partie. Et c'est pas de ma faute si on m'a nommé garde des sots.



Ah faut que je retrouve le post où quelqu'un a objecté qu'on ne peut faire qu'une proposition


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle pourrait l'être encore plus pour vous et non pour les *socialement défavorisés*. Votre discours ne sert qu'à vous convaincre.



Juste une question... Bête peut-être mais pour toi, les défavorisés c'est qui ? Ceux dont le score est négatif ou ceux qui n'ont pas de point ? les deux ?

Perso, je n'ai pas de point (ayant refusé ta proposition) mais ne me considère pas comme défavorisée socialement.... N'ayant pas le temps d'accomplir sérieusement un rôle dans un gouvernement je ne vais pas me proposer comme candidate  Il faut être logique aussi...



Edit : Damned j'ai été toasted par SM


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu ne sais pas lire.



Si mais je n'ai pas ton cerveau que veux tu ....


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah faut que je retrouve le post où quelqu'un a objecté qu'on ne peut faire qu'une proposition



Je m'en fous du post, odré. J'ai modifié cette constitution à plusieurs reprises, et rien ne m'a jamais empêché de soumettre au vote plusieurs modifications en une seule fois. L'essentiel est qu'il n'y ait qu'un seule mise au vote par titulaire du pouvoir législatif.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Juste une question... Bête peut-être mais pour toi, les défavorisés c'est qui ? Ceux dont le score est négatif ou ceux qui n'ont pas de point ? les deux ?
> 
> Perso, je n'ai pas de point (ayant refusé ta proposition) mais ne me considère pas comme défavorisée socialement.... N'ayant pas le temps d'accomplir sérieusement un rôle dans un gouvernement je ne vais pas me proposer comme candidate  Il faut être logique aussi...


C'est bien ce que je me tue a dire... mais voilà il faut justifier ce qui n'existe pas, vu qu'on n'a pas de programme....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je m'en fous du post, odré. J'ai modifié cette constitution à plusieurs reprises, et rien ne m'a jamais empêché de soumettre au vote plusieurs modifications en une seule fois. L'essentiel est qu'il n'y ait qu'un seule mise au vote par titulaire du pouvoir législatif.



Héhé t'énerves pas je m'en fous aussi. 

Mais il me semble quand même que tu ne peux pas soumettre au vote non ?


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Héhé t'énerves pas je m'en fous aussi.
> 
> Mais il me semble quand même que tu ne peux pas soumettre au vote non ?



Non je ne peux pas soumettre au vote. Mais ayant été nommé pour faire des propositions, j'en fais. Après, j'ai le droit de m'irriter qu'au lieu de les reprendre, ou tout au moins de les discuter, l'exécutif les ignore, fasse d'autres propositions foutraques, et décide de danser la valse sans musique.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Si mais je n'ai pas ton cerveau que veux tu ....



Elle est facile, vous avez pourtant prétendu à l'enlisage alors que les propositions sont là. Vous allez continuer à dire que tout ça c'est de notre faute ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai fait une longue proposition, ce matin.



Ok, on avait bien discut&#233; de l'appauvri. Pluas tard, j'avais propos&#233; un r&#244;le en plus le joker.


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ok, on avait bien discuté de l'appauvri. Pluas tard, j'avais proposé un rôle en plus le joker.



Oui. Je suis contre ce rôle supplémentaire. Il n'apporte rien, est trop compliqué.
Et vous n'avez retenu aucune de mes propositions. Je me considère donc comme libre de les offrir à d'autres.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Et ? si on accepte pas tout de suite tel quel tu vas nous enlever 345 points ? des r&#233;ponses t'ont &#233;t&#233; apport&#233;es.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Non je ne peux pas soumettre au vote. Mais ayant été nommé pour faire des propositions, j'en fais. Après, j'ai le droit de m'irriter qu'au lieu de les reprendre, ou tout au moins de les discuter, l'exécutif les ignore, fasse d'autres propositions foutraques, et décide de danser la valse sans musique.



Et ces propositions ?
Et cette proposition là t'en dis quoi ? 
C'est maintenant que l'on sait que pour toi elle est foutraque ?

D'où la réponse de Tibo

Et ta proposition où je te cite "Je sais que je n'ai pas le temps de lire le fil correctement, mais là, même après avoir fait un effort, je pige rien du tout.
 On en est où ?

 On est toujours dans la discute des changements ? C'est "les 100 jours" ? Y'aurait fallu limiter à 100 posts ! "

Mais par contre pour donner ton avis sur les propositions de Ponkhead tu en es.

et le bordel a commencé à partir de là.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3968454&postcount=6222


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle pourrait l'être encore plus pour vous et non pour les socialement défavorisés. Votre discours ne sert qu'à vous convaincre.


non, on aimerait juste des propositions claires, le respect des regles en vigueur (ce qui n'est pas le cas !), plutot que des delires incomprehensibles et incoherents.

tout cela, pour l'interet du jeu.

Pour l'instant ton mandat est bordélique, alors que l'ambiance de ton élection etait bonne (ce qui est assez rare pour etre souligné  ).


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Oui. Je suis contre ce rôle supplémentaire. Il n'apporte rien, est trop compliqué.
> Et vous n'avez retenu aucune de mes propositions. Je me considère donc comme libre de les offrir à d'autres.



Ah bon ?! Et "ton appauvri" qui était une modification de "mon pauvre", ça n'a pas été repris peut-être ?

Pour le reste, le grand jury des droits civiques je trouve ça aussi encore plus compliqué  Mais on en discutera. D'autre part, il me semble que Ponk a aussi quelques propositions à faire.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et ces propositions ?
> Et cette proposition là t'en dis quoi ?
> C'est maintenant que l'on sait que pour toi elle est foutraque ?
> 
> ...


J'étais sur que la faute allait être mise sur quelqu'un d'autre, c'est proprement hallucinant. Si je dis que je suis le maitre et que je gagne mille point je deviens maitre et je gagne mille points ?? un peu de maturité.

Depuis mardi que des propositions sont faites, c'est de la négation pure et simple.

On est dans la discussion tant que vous ne mettez pas au vote clairement, ce que vous n'avez pas fait. La règle est dans ma signature il serait définitivement bon de la relire et arrêter ce bordel.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Elle est facile, vous avez pourtant prétendu à l'enlisage alors que les propositions sont là. Vous allez continuer à dire que tout ça c'est de* notre* faute ?





supermoquette a dit:


> *J'étais sur que la faute allait être mise sur quelqu'un d'autre*, c'est proprement hallucinant. Si je dis que je suis le maitre et que je gagne mille point je deviens maitre et je gagne mille points ?? un peu de maturité.
> 
> Depuis mardi que des propositions sont faites, c'est de la négation pure et simple.
> 
> On est dans la discussion tant que vous ne mettez pas au vote clairement, ce que vous n'avez pas fait. La règle est dans ma signature il serait définitivement bon de la relire et arrêter ce bordel.



Dis tu es du côté Rezba ou tu ne l'es pas ?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dis tu es du côté Rezba ou tu ne l'es pas ?


en fait ce jeu est plus complexe que &#231;a


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dis tu es du côté Rezba ou tu ne l'es pas ?



Je doute que cela ait une importance quelconque...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dis tu es du côté Rezba ou tu ne l'es pas ?



Des fois oui des fois non, mais ça n'est pas le problème. Le problème c'est que vous n'arrivez simplement pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Des fois oui des fois non, mais ça n'est pas le problème. Le problème c'est que vous n'arrivez simplement pas.



A quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

Tiens... Si je me désabonnais de ce topic?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dis tu es du côté Rezba ou tu ne l'es pas ?



plutôt que d'être "du coté de", il serait plutôt "contre"  


_... et je ne parle pas de Rezba_ ​


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> en fait ce jeu est plus complexe que ça



Ah bon ???? 


Odré, lis donc mes posts. Tu verras que, pour ce qui est de la destitution, je souhaite regler ça en cinq mots très courts, qui l'interdisent. Donc pas de compensation.

Je suis contre la règle du joker, je n'en comprends même pas le sens.

J'étais pour une alternative à discuter sur un point donné à l'appauvri, ou au pauvre en voix. Non pas parce qu'elle s'intéresse au pauvre, ce dont je me contrefous, il n'y a pas de pauvre dans ce jeu, mais parce qu'elle peut pimenter l'enjeu.

Et je suis pour une procédure permettant de juger a postériori les maitres, les chambellans les exécuteurs, et tous les putchistes au petit pied qui abuseraient de leurs prérogatives.


----------



## rezba (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ah bon ?! Et "ton appauvri" qui était une modification de "mon pauvre", ça n'a pas été repris peut-être ?
> 
> Pour le reste, le grand jury des droits civiques je trouve ça aussi encore plus compliqué  Mais on en discutera. D'autre part, il me semble que Ponk a aussi quelques propositions à faire.


  Alors fais un putain de post où sont récapitulées les propositions que tu veux présenter. Là, c'est un bordel sans nom qui n'avance pas !


----------



## Melounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps-là...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais il y a un microclimat au château. Alors, je profit un peu de la piscine, des Bimbos, du Cuba libre en écoutant le dernier SolidSteel de ninjatunes en m'occupant des stupéfiants confisqués depuis ma nomination. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, tout ça part en fumée.


Rejoins la revolution Camarade ! Et amène ton kit, ça me plait. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> *LA RÉVOLUTION PRÉFÈRE S'EXILER QUE DE CONTINUER DE VOIR CA.*
> *LE PEUPLE COURBERA L'ÉCHINE PUISQUE TEL EST SON DESTIN, TANT PIS POUR LUI!*
> *LA PANTHÈRE MONTRE ENFIN SON VRAI VISAGE DE DICTATEUR.*
> *MOI JE M'EN BATS LES C...*


:mouais: 
Ah bin non, t'es pas bien toi. T'es notre fer de lance, va falloir revoir tout le projet marketing, on lançait les tee-shirts là. Et range tes bijoux de famille, ça fait pas prop'. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> *MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA*


Aaaah je préfère. 
Oui voilà, mouhahahaaatons les politiciens à la solde du capitalisme des points !\o/

Bon, sinon, si on avançait l'élection, hein, comme ça serait fait. Non ? Je sais pas moi, ça a l'air de partir en sucette et j'ai pas envie de ranger mes jouets.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Odré, lis donc mes posts. Tu verras que, pour ce qui est de la destitution, je souhaite regler ça en cinq mots très courts, qui l'interdisent. Donc pas de compensation.
> 
> Je suis contre la règle du joker, je n'en comprends même pas le sens.
> 
> ...



Je les ais bien lus Rezba  

Le récapitulatif c'est un peu pour tout le monde même si je cite ton message.

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ta proposition.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Et je suis pour une procédure permettant de juger a postériori les maitres, les chambellans les exécuteurs, et tous les putchistes au petit pied qui abuseraient de leurs prérogatives.



Moi aussi je suis pour mais on va avoir des problèmes avec la SPA 

Je suis aussi pour un conseil constitutionnel constitué des anciens maitres et du chambellan en place, afin de regler les abus de règles.

je suis pour que l'on inscrive dans la constitution que le but de ce jeu est de faire evoluer les regles !

Je suis pour que le non respect des regles par le maitre en place (qui a souvent tendance à abuser de son autorité morale, allant souvent à l'encontre de la constitution) soit puni d'un exil d'au moins 10 posts dans le forum reagissez !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Je suis aussi pour un conseil constitutionnel constitué des anciens maitres et du chambellan en place, afin de regler les abus de règles.



Oui mais j'imagines que ce ne serait pas rétroactif et que tibo prendrait pour les autres ....



Grug a dit:


> je suis pour que l'on inscrive dans la constitution que le but de ce jeu est de faire evoluer les regles !



Je crois que ça y est déjà, mais je peut être mal lut ...


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Je suis pour que le non respect des regles par le maitre en place (qui a souvent tendance à abuser de son autorité morale, allant souvent à l'encontre de la constitution) soit puni d'un exil d'au moins 10 posts dans le forum reagissez !



:afraid: Mais... mais c'est horrible !


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui mais j'imagines que ce ne serait pas rétroactif et que tibo prendrait pour les autres ....





Tu ne serais pas un poil mal comprenante toi ? 

 un conseil constitutionnel pour regler les conflits et problèmes de regles *en cours.*

Tibo prendra (quoi ? on ne sait pas, mais sans doute plein   ) si des tribunaux d'exception sont institués rapidement, car sa gestion du chateau est non seulement déplorable, mais incohérente et irrespecteuse des regles et de l'esprit du jeu,  alors qu'elle eut la chance d'arriver à cette fonction dans un climat apaisé.

dans 2 tours ca n'aura plus de sens, car si on se souviendra encore longtemps de cette gestion eplorable du chateau, les problemes seront autres.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Alors fais un putain de post où sont récapitulées les propositions que tu veux présenter. Là, c'est un bordel sans nom qui n'avance pas !



Ah ça ! Mais, bon ils le cherchaient "le bordel" et quand ils l'ont eu ils n'en voulaient plus. C'est toujours mieux de désirer l'impossible sûrement   Pour le récapitulatif, ce sera fait dès que possible puisque de toute façon c'est nécessaire à une avancée. Chacun ses possibilités horaires, la vie réelle a des droits aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Je suis aussi pour un conseil constitutionnel constitué des anciens maitres et du chambellan en place, afin de regler les abus de règles.


Quitte à être un vieux sage qu'on sort du formol quand on s'ennuie, j'aurais préféré sénateur.
Mais pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quitte à être un vieux sage qu'on sort du formol quand on s'ennuie, j'aurais préféré sénateur.
> Mais pourquoi pas ?


oui, ou un senat&#8230;

mais bon un truc qui puisse dire la loi en cas de conflit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quitte &#224; &#234;tre un vieux sage qu'on sort du formol quand on s'ennuie, j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; s&#233;nateur.
> Mais pourquoi pas ?



Je pr&#232;f&#232;re l'id&#233;e du S&#233;nateur aussi. Le probl&#232;me est que je ne vois pas comment il y aurait impartialit&#233;


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> :afraid: Mais... mais c'est horrible !


n'est il pas.


----------



## N°6 (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> oui, ou un senat&#8230;
> 
> mais bon un truc qui puisse dire la loi en cas de conflit.



Et un juge pour enfants hein ? Bande de petits merdeux, &#231;a vous irait pas ?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je prèfère l'idée du Sénateur aussi.




ok, mais en attendant tu es ma&#238;tre, alors il serait pr&#233;f&#233;rable que tu pr&#233;sentes clairement tes propositions afin de les faire adopter !

(je te fais confiance, les chats &#231;a sait tjrs comment se faire adopter  )


----------



## silvio (15 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> en fait ce jeu est plus complexe que ça



En fait ce jeu est moins rigolo ....   

Ed, Tirhum, Ponk, revenez, on se fait suer  !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> En fait ce jeu est moins rigolo ....
> 
> Ed, Tirhum, Ponk, revenez, on se fait suer  !!!


Pas possib'. 
C'est ap&#233;ro.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui mais j'imagines que ce ne serait pas rétroactif et que tibo prendrait pour les autres ....


Encore les victimes, j'y crois pas. 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ah ça ! Mais, bon ils le cherchaient "le bordel" et quand ils l'ont eu ils n'en voulaient plus. C'est toujours mieux de désirer l'impossible sûrement   Pour le récapitulatif, ce sera fait dès que possible puisque de toute façon c'est nécessaire à une avancée. Chacun ses possibilités horaires, la vie réelle a des droits aussi


Oui ils les autres enfin pas moi je suis blanche comme neige.


Voilà le château, enfin tu veux pas proposer un changement de titre "TibomonG4 featuring le château" ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Alors fais un putain de post où sont récapitulées les propositions que tu veux présenter. Là, c'est un bordel sans nom qui n'avance pas !


J'ai déjà fais la remarque : ignorée. Justice honneur, doigté. T'en a encore une bonne tibo ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3970377 a dit:
			
		

> A quoi ?



A proposer un putain de vote de changement (encore absent &#224; l'heure actuelle, je l'ai demand&#233; au moins 5 fois), faudra aujourd'hui que je te le rappelle combien de fois. Incapables. Si tu lis pas les posts r&#233;pons-y pas. Tu trouves que j'exag&#232;re en te proposant de t'apprendre comment faireun vote ? j'ai pas eu tord, de facto. Vu que vous n'y arrivez pas.

C'est de plus en plus clair que vous n'aimez pas -pas le jeu- ne pas gagner.  C'est tellement clair : je me suis pr&#233;sent&#233;e 329 fois et j'ai pas gagn&#233; alors je me rattrape en emmerdant.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> A proposer un putain de vote de changement, faudra aujourd'hui que je te le rappelle combien de fois. Incapables. Si tu lis pas les posts répons-y pas.



Va pas te mettre dans cet état SM... C'est pas bon pour toi... Stress, contrariété etc... 

Allez viens... Un 'tit hammam et ça ira mieux :love:  

Mais bon... tu m'ôtes les mots du clavier quand même


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Ah tu sais je viens de ravoir ma connex adsl, dommage. 

On veut de la politique alors on accepte les critiques. 

Et l&#224; c'est un d&#233;sastre d'&#233;go masqu&#233; par une pseudo morale, mais si on compte ben on voit le r&#233;sultat.


----------



## silvio (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> A proposer un putain de vote de changement (encore absent à l'heure actuelle, je l'ai demandé au moins 5 fois), faudra aujourd'hui que je te le rappelle combien de fois. Incapables. Si tu lis pas les posts répons-y pas. Tu trouves que j'exagère en te proposant de t'apprendre comment faireun vote ? j'ai pas eu tord, de facto. Vu que vous n'y arrivez pas.
> 
> C'est de plus en plus clair que vous n'aimez pas -pas le jeu- ne pas gagner.  C'est tellement clair : je me suis présentée 329 fois et j'ai pas gagné alors je me rattrape en emmerdant.



Moi je vote pour SuperRouflaquette !
 

Dis tu l'as pas eu déjà 2 fois, le poste de Grand Timonier ? :rose: 

Psi c'est vrai, va pas te mettre en l'état ...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Je veux gagner dans le sujet "et avec google" sans poster de photo, tibo tu peux me dire comment ? et aussi dans "et avec la t&#234;te" sans rien poster.

S'il te plait, je suis d&#233;muni l&#224;-bas, j'ai jamais gagn&#233;. Ni fait d'effort mais &#231;a c'est pas tellement important hein. Tu l'as dis que les d&#233;soeuvr&#233;s avait le droit. Aides-moi.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je veux gagner dans le sujet "et avec google" sans poster de photo, tibo tu peux me dire comment ? et aussi dans "et avec la tête" sans rien poster.
> 
> S'il te plait, je suis démuni là-bas, j'ai jamais gagné. Ni fait d'effort mais ça c'est pas tellement important hein. Tu l'as dis que les désoeuvrés avait le droit. Aides-moi.



Celui-là... Je l'encadre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> A proposer un putain de vote de changement (encore absent à l'heure actuelle, je l'ai demandé au moins 5 fois), faudra aujourd'hui que je te le rappelle combien de fois. Incapables. Si tu lis pas les posts répons-y pas. Tu trouves que j'exagère en te proposant de t'apprendre comment faireun vote ? j'ai pas eu tord, de facto. Vu que vous n'y arrivez pas.
> 
> C'est de plus en plus clair que vous n'aimez pas -pas le jeu- ne pas gagner.  C'est tellement clair : je me suis présentée 329 fois et j'ai pas gagné alors je me rattrape en emmerdant.



Mais je me suis jamais présentée pour gagner !
Et tu remarqueras que je participe quand même  

C'est donc possible mais faut pousser des coudes


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Faut rien pousser faut jouer, y a mille exemples. Pourtant y a fallu tout p&#233;ter en pr&#233;tendant le contraire. Je ne parlais pas de toi cel&#224; dis.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faut rien pousser faut jouer.



Mais M&#233;m&#233; se retrouve souvent dans les orties, je trouve !


----------



## silvio (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3970559 a dit:
			
		

> Mais je me suis jamais pr&#233;sent&#233;e pour gagner !
> Et tu remarqueras que je participe quand m&#234;me
> 
> C'est donc possible mais faut pousser des coudes



Moi je me suis jamais pr&#233;sent&#233;, et j'ai pas gagn&#233; .... :mouais: :mouais: 
Il y  a anguille sous roche !!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3970570 a dit:
			
		

> Mais M&#233;m&#233; se retrouve souvent dans les orties, je trouve !


Le G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok n'a post&#233; aujourd'hui, je te trouve donc un poil vache. Un vieux absent reste un vieux, donc m&#233;rite notre respect.

Et cet enfoir&#233; est bien entour&#233; ce soir en plus


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le Général Amok n'a posté aujourd'hui, je te trouve donc un poil vache. Un vieux absent reste un vieux, donc mérite notre respect.
> 
> Et cet enfoiré est bien entouré ce soir en plus



Pas vache. Autruche-Ostrich.

Oui ben si il pouvait me rendre ma parure se serait sympa merci.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Tu nous caches quelque chose l&#224; ? photo ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je veux gagner dans le sujet "et avec google" sans poster de photo, tibo tu peux me dire comment ? et aussi dans "et avec la t&#234;te" sans rien poster.
> 
> S'il te plait, je suis d&#233;muni l&#224;-bas, j'ai jamais gagn&#233;. Ni fait d'effort mais &#231;a c'est pas tellement important hein. Tu l'as dis que les d&#233;soeuvr&#233;s avait le droit. Aides-moi.


Niark, the softer side of SM  trop bon  tu vas bient&#244;t te mettre &#224; demander des coud'boules :love: ou tu pr&#233;f&#232;res nous la faire "Edith" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok n'a post&#233; aujourd'hui, je te trouve donc un poil vache. Un vieux absent reste un vieux, donc m&#233;rite notre respect.
> 
> Et cet enfoir&#233; est bien entour&#233; ce soir en plus


&#231;a, y'a du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu nous caches quelque chose là ? photo ?



Je préfère ne pas parler de ça ici. Il y a des oreilles sensibles. Et puis Amok m'a fait promettre de ne rien dire sur ce sujet là.

C'est N°6, la fuite.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je préfère ne pas parler de ça ici. Il y a des oreilles sensibles. Et puis Amok m'a fait promettre de ne rien dire sur ce sujet là.
> 
> C'est N°6, la fuite.


Tu en as d&#233;j&#224; dit trop


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

Ahlala, les gars, qu'est-ce que j'ai ri en lisant tout ça. Merci à tous, vous êtes fabuleux.
Et dire que "j'ai raté ça!"   
Voilà une législature qui laissera d'autes souvenirs que des mesquineries!  

'tain, j'en pleure dites donc! :rateau: 




Bon, donc, nous en étions ici concernant les points:

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : 1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7

 Ensuite, il nous faut voter pour l'une des trois propositions suivantes:

1. Proposition de la Maitresse:*
"Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement."*
(à confirmer par l'intéressée)

2. Proposition de l'Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres:
*Le joker :

Un "joker" peut voir le jour au tour d'après, si et seulement si deux candidats du tour arrivent derniers dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote). Il est le 5e en partant de la fin de la liste des candidats ayant déjà des points, y compris négatifs. S'ils sont deux au même score, il y a deux jokers, trois, ils sont trois etc. 
Il peut choisir denvoyer « l'inversion des scores» : son vote ne lui retire aucun point, vu qu'il est en quelque sorte un peu secoué de la clochette, mais inverse les votes reçus par deux candidats de son choix dès qu'il l'annonce dans le fil. 
Le joker perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant cependant il gagne deux points sur le tour où il a officié. *
(à confirmer par l'intéressé)


3. Proposition du Chambellan:
*"A l'issue d'une élection, le Fou du Palais, nommé par le nouveau Maitre, propose une énigme. Tous les joueurs peuvent y participer, exceptés ceux qui viennent d'être élus ou nommés, soit les nouveaux Maitre, Chambellan et Exécuteur. Le premier joueur à poster la réponse correcte dans ce fil dans les 24 heures  après la soumission de l'énigme, reçoit 3 (trois) points. Le Fou du Palais n'a d'autre rôle que celui-là. Il reçoit 2 (deux) points pour ses bons et loyaux services, il ne perd pas ses droits civiques pour le tour suivant."
*

Bien à vous,

Fait à Theux, le 15 septembre 2006

Nobody, Chambellan de sa Gracieuse et Féline Maitresse du Château, TibomonG4




PS avant d'aller dormir: 
dès que le vote d'une de ces propositions est entériné, nous vous communiquerons la date du début de la prochaine campagne qui débutera lundi à 14h00. 
Hein? Quoi? Je l'ai dit? Mais non je l'ai pas dit.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Voilà une législature qui laissera d'autes souvenirs que des mesquineries!


Tu peux pleurer, mais donc tu n'as pas lu ?  c'est marrant d'arriver avec les propositions finies _après_.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

Oui non non (d&#233;pend trop de qui le fait pour qui)( (pour la 20&#232;me fois)





Nobody a dit:


> Bon, donc, nous en &#233;tions ici concernant les points:


Tu n'as donc rien suivi ? nous en &#233;tions donc... la facilit&#233; du gouvernement... Heureusement que tibo a quelqu'un pour lui expliquer, doc avait bien pr&#233;vu la catastrophe : incomp&#233;tence notoire. C'est tout ce que vous avez trouv&#233; pour d&#233;gonfler ? quel miracle on nous proposait un vote y a quelques heures ! chapeau !


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bon, donc, nous en étions ici concernant les points:
> 
> Grug : 15
> supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
> ...



Je ne veux pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas mais.... Ton décompte... Il est juste ? J'ai quelques doutes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui non non (dépend trop de qui le fait pour qui)( (pour la 20ème fois)Tu n'as donc rien suivi ? Heureusement que tibo a quelqu'un pour lui expliquer, doc avait bien prévu la catastrophe : incompétence notoire.





Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne veux pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas mais.... Ton décompte... Il est juste ? J'ai quelques doutes



Hé ! On continue à se jetter dans les orties ou on fait table rase ?


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Hé ! On continue à se jetter dans les orties ou on fait table rase ?



Y a encore de la place ?  

Pour moi complètement égal Odré 

Tant que j'ai droit à mon hammam


----------



## Nobody (15 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne veux pas me mêler de ce qui ne me regarde pas mais.... Ton décompte... Il est juste ? J'ai quelques doutes



Je ne suis pas certain que vous ayez compris ce qui s'est passé cet après-midi.

Ce décompte est celui qui était d'application avant le délire d'aujourd'hui. Voir ici. 


Et donc, reprise des négociations.

 

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3970643 a dit:
			
		

> H&#233; ! On continue &#224; se jetter dans les orties ou on fait table rase ?


J'aime bien  : on fout la merde au max, apr&#232;s on vient pleurer. Table rase ? tu me dis comment ? je voudrais pas vous vexer non plus. Page 312 et suivantes.

Ah mais oui vous avez pas support&#233; l'amok fallait le dire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'aime bien  : on fout la merde au max, après on vient pleurer. Table rase ? tu me dis comment ? je voudrais pas vous vexer non plus. Page 312 et suivantes.
> 
> Ah mais oui vous avez pas supporté l'amok fallait le dire



Nous n'avons supporté le putch de l'Amok c'est le cas de le dire. Personne ne pleure. Ou alors tu voudrais peut être ? 

DocEvil est bien restée sur son trône malgré les demandes de Tibo pour que les votes soient publiés. Et d'ailleurs sur ces votes, j'suis pas sûre non plus


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3970670 a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'avons support&#233; le putch de l'Amok c'est le cas de le dire. Personne ne pleure. Ou alors tu voudrais peut &#234;tre ?
> 
> DocEvil est bien rest&#233;e sur son tr&#244;ne malgr&#233; les demandes de Tibo pour que les votes soient publi&#233;s. Et d'ailleurs sur ces votes, j'suis pas s&#251;re non plus


Et pourtant ils le sont : mais personne ne le lui a demand&#233; personnellement au chambellan, encore une construction.

Pour l'Amok, si vous n'arrivez pas, c'est votre probl&#232;me, pas besoin de tout casser. Pas &#224; la hauteur de la t&#226;che. Z'allez justifier vos bourdes longtemps ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et pourtant ils le sont : mais personne ne le lui a demandé personnellement au chambellan, encore une construction.



Je lui ait demandé personnellement ...


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> En fait ce jeu est moins rigolo ....
> 
> Ed, Tirhum, Ponk, revenez, on se fait suer  !!!


:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

mais je pr&#233;f&#232;rais celui de grug d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

he be!!! 


j'ai été gaté en tant que ministre des transports. Ca ronronnait et tout ça. On vous a pas concocté un splendide transport là? 

transporté d'aise
de rire
de peine
de stress
de joie
....:love: 

Quelle belle journée:love: 

Enfin, ce que j'en dis, moi, j'execute, j'exécute 

Sinon, là je vous annonce que le prochain part à 45.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ahlala, les gars, qu'est-ce que j'ai ri en lisant tout &#231;a. Merci &#224; tous, vous &#234;tes fabuleux.
> Et dire que "j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a!"
> Voil&#224; une l&#233;gislature qui laissera d'autes souvenirs que des mesquineries!
> 
> ...




sauf que franchement, si je dois donner mon avis sur les modifications constitutionnelles, ben je suis contre toutes.

en gros je les trouve sans interet pour le jeu&#8230;

&#224; part peut etre la premi&#232;re qui a le merite de clarifier les choses, mais demande &#224; etre precis&#233;e, afin de laisser quand m&#234;me de la place au jeu, et de permettre la demission de l'u ou l'autre des roles, voire des procedures precises de destitution&#8230;



ou peut etre le rediger plus simplement :

Les postes officiels (maitre, chambellan, executeur), une fois attribu&#233;s ne peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;s, sauf par d&#233;mission. En cas de demission le maitre en place nomme un remplacant.
les points attibu&#233;s pour ces nomminations restent acquis.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Ouais en gros on se retrouve comme mardi. Moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; mon avis.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais en gros on se retrouve comme mardi. Moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; mon avis.


oui, ben redonne le


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

oui non non

au cas ou on pr&#233;tendrait encore le contraire.


----------



## joanes (16 Septembre 2006)

La Suisse avec Pompidou


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

et encore &#231;a c'est classe : fais un google image avec conseil f&#233;d&#233;ral


----------



## joanes (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> et encore ça c'est classe : fais un google image avec conseil fédéral



Effectivement ils sont beaux, tellement beaux... ils ont tous une tête de vainqueur


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2006)

Les jeunes avec Pompidou&#8230;
ok, mais, vu que les vieux sont tous chez les jeunes giscardiens, la question est : que va t'on faire des femmes ?

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

T'occupes pas des femmes, elles se débrouillent


----------



## joanes (16 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Les jeunes avec Pompidou
> ok, mais, vu que les vieux sont tous chez les jeunes giscardiens, la question est : que va t'on faire des femmes ?
> 
> :rateau:



Et depuis quand elles ont l'autorisation de sortir de la cuisine     :mouais:  :hein:  

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Et depuis quand elles ont l'autorisation de sortir de la cuisine     :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Depuis qu'elles ne savent plus cuisiner !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Depuis qu'elles ne savent plus cuisiner !!!!!!!



tu peux considérer ma demande en mariage comme nulle et non avenue


----------



## joanes (16 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Depuis qu'elles ne savent plus cuisiner !!!!!!!



AH c'est pour ça que c'est moi qui suis à la cuisine (merci pour l'info Odré  )


----------



## rezba (16 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ensuite, il nous faut voter pour l'une des trois propositions suivantes:
> 
> 1. Proposition de la Maitresse:*
> "Tout joueur nomm&#233; Chambellan ou Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas &#234;tre destitu&#233; de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nomm&#233; ni par personne d'autre. De m&#234;me, le Maitre ne peut &#234;tre d&#233;mi de ses fonctions par quelque proc&#233;d&#233; que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement."*
> (&#224; confirmer par l'int&#233;ress&#233;e)



La r&#233;daction est un peu complexe, mais pour moi, c'est OUI. M&#234;me si je pr&#233;fererais une formulation plus simple (celle de grug me convenait).



> 2. Proposition de l'Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres:
> *Le joker :
> 
> Un "joker" peut voir le jour au tour d'apr&#232;s, si et seulement si deux candidats du tour arrivent derniers dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote). Il est le 5e en partant de la fin de la liste des candidats ayant d&#233;j&#224; des points, y compris n&#233;gatifs. S'ils sont deux au m&#234;me score, il y a deux jokers, trois, ils sont trois etc.
> ...


L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres n'a pas l'initiative l&#233;gislative. Proposition nulle et non avenue.




> 3. Proposition du Chambellan:
> *"A l'issue d'une &#233;lection, le Fou du Palais, nomm&#233; par le nouveau Maitre, propose une &#233;nigme. Tous les joueurs peuvent y participer, except&#233;s ceux qui viennent d'&#234;tre &#233;lus ou nomm&#233;s, soit les nouveaux Maitre, Chambellan et Ex&#233;cuteur. Le premier joueur &#224; poster la r&#233;ponse correcte dans ce fil dans les 24 heures apr&#232;s la soumission de l'&#233;nigme, re&#231;oit 3 (trois) points. Le Fou du Palais n'a d'autre r&#244;le que celui-l&#224;. Il re&#231;oit 2 (deux) points pour ses bons et loyaux services, il ne perd pas ses droits civiques pour le tour suivant."*



Non pour moi. Je n'en vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t.
Personne n'a repris mes contributions ? En ce cas, je rends mon tablier, ce gouvernement n'a plus besoin de moi.


Le leader de l'opposition a-t-il une proposition &#224; mettre au vote ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

imaginez :

entrée: poëlée de crevettes en persillade
plat: civet de sanglier
dessert: paris-brest

Un bon bordeaux et un Roederer devrait bien accompagner.

du classique certes, mais où en mange t'on aujourd'hui?:love:

Ca c'est du transport. Pas du TER madame, du TEE.


Ministre des transports et de tout ce qui permet de Transporter.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Je rappelle que j'avais fais une proposition  officielle et pr&#233;cise concernant le scrutin et l'homme qui porte la poisse, le d&#233;nomm&#233; silvio, selon mon droit en vigueur. Selon son accord et en plein d&#233;tachement puisqu'il a d&#233;sir&#233; voter pour moi au prochain tour 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3964201&postcount=5846


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je rappelle que j'avais fais une proposition  officielle et pr&#233;cise concernant le scrutin et l'homme qui porte la poisse, le d&#233;nomm&#233; silvio, selon mon droit en vigueur. Selon son accord et en plein d&#233;tachement puisqu'il a d&#233;sir&#233; voter pour moi au prochain tour
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3964201&postcount=5846


J'ai vot&#233; pour &#224; l'&#233;poque, et je maintiens ce vote. 

J'apprends &#224; l'instant la d&#233;mission de Rezba. Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; qu'il ait pris cette d&#233;cision, mais je la comprends. Ne pas prendre en compte ses proposions, pourtant fort int&#233;ressante, est une double erreur. 
Nous perdons un membre honorable de ce gouvernement ainsi que des avanc&#233;es pertinentes pour la suite du jeu. 


Ed.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2006)

*JE VOTE OUI À LA PROPOSITION DE SM!!!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai vot&#233; pour &#224; l'&#233;poque, et je maintiens ce vote.
> 
> J'apprends &#224; l'instant la d&#233;mission de Rezba. Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; qu'il ait pris cette d&#233;cision, mais je la comprends. Ne pas prendre en compte ses proposions, pourtant fort int&#233;ressante, est une double erreur.
> Nous perdons un membre honorable de ce gouvernement ainsi que des avanc&#233;es pertinentes pour la suite du jeu.
> ...


Et que ce soit bien clair : 

Je vote OUI &#224; la proposition de SM.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je rappelle que j'avais fais une proposition  officielle et précise concernant le scrutin et l'homme qui porte la poisse, le dénommé silvio, selon mon droit en vigueur. Selon son accord et en plein détachement puisqu'il a désiré voter pour moi au prochain tour
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3964201&postcount=5846



Inique.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Inique.


sa m&#232;re. 


_Je sais, elle est facile. Mais c'est trop bon. _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> sa mère.
> 
> 
> _Je sais, elle est facile. Mais c'est trop bon. _



Toasted! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Je me fais vieux j'y avais m&#234;me pas song&#233;.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Septembre 2006)

La proposition de Mr Supermoquette me semble très pertinente et je rejoins son idée.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Les 3 premiers votants plus ma voix cel&#224; fait donc 4 voix sur 7 possibles. Bien jou&#233; moi-m&#234;me.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

*"Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement. Le Chambellan est obligé de donner le détail des votes publiquement."*

Je rajoute la dernière phrase et je propose ce texte définitif au vote.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

Je votre contre.

_edit : elle est valable cette mise au vote? parce que &#231;a en fait quelques unes depuis hier... _


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *"Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement. Le Chambellan est obligé de donner le détail des votes publiquement."*
> 
> Je rajoute la dernière phrase et je propose ce texte définitif au vote.


Je vote contre l'obligation de donner le detail des votes.

&#224; mon avis cel&#224; doit rester &#224; la discretion du chambellan.


----------



## rezba (16 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *"Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement. Le Chambellan est obligé de donner le détail des votes publiquement."*
> 
> Je rajoute la dernière phrase et je propose ce texte définitif au vote.



Moi je vote pour. Je veux le détail des votes.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Je vote contre cette version modifi&#233;e &#224; la derni&#232;re minute (mais pour la version dite du «nobody») : le peu de votants en cas de doute, peuvent tr&#232;s ais&#233;ment dire pour qui ils ont vot&#233;. Chose si &#233;vidente qu'elle n'a jamais servi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la proposition de Rezba, je l'ai bien lu. J'entends qu'il nous explique selon quels critères pourraient être choisis les 8 électeurs afin qu'il y ait équité. Seront-ils 4 de la majorité et 4 de l'opposition ? Cela suffira-t-il pour espérer une neutralité ? Je conçois que recréer une sorte de procés de Nuremberg soit tentant mais pour ma part je trouve que déjà les coups bas et les noms d'oiseaux sont suffisamment prèsents sens qu'en plus on en mette un sur la scellette pour le juger pendant une semaine... Évidemment, suivant qui sera sur ladite scellette cela pourra être, je n'en doute pas, très jouissif. 

Ce texte bien qui riche se rapproche de la proposition de Ponk concernant la création d'un Sénat. La première proposition, celle de Rezba, fait intervenir le peuple, la seconde, celle de Ponk) remplace en quelque sorte l'exécutif déjà en place mais en diminuant grandement le rôle de l'opposition. 


En ce qui concerne la durée du mandat du Maître, j'invite le chambellan à proposer un texte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Moi je vote pour. Je veux le détail des votes.



Deux pour dont le Maître du château.


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2006)

Je vote pour.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

La proposition de rezba doit etre reprise par un des membre du conseil l&#233;gislatif, et personnelement j'ai d&#233;j&#224; soumis au vote la mienne, donc partagez-vous la.

Quand &#224; la composition d'un tribunal, je ne vois aucune possibilit&#233; &#233;vidente de trouver l'&#233;quit&#233; sur la dur&#233;e d'un mandat, vu que les choses changent &#224; chaque tour, je suis donc contre cet outil lourd.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les 3 premiers votants plus ma voix celà fait donc 4 voix sur 7 possibles. Bien joué moi-même.



De toute façon il faut la majorité des 7. Donc... mal joué.  Et ne venez pas me dire que ce n'est pas écrit dans les textes. Ce fut toujours la cas, cela a fait jurisprudence. Si vous ne savez pas ce qu'est l'honneur et le doigté, je vais vous l'apprendre.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Honneur et doigt&#233; comme le d&#233;bat sur les propositions ?



> *Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif
> *
> Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
> L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
> ...



7 membres, 4 voies donnent la majorit&#233;. Je rappelle que le chambellan se doit de signaler une faute aux r&#232;gles.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Honneur et doigté comme le débat sur les propositions ?



Vous voulez dire celui lors duquel vous avez conseillé à Odré d'apprendre à lire et où vous l'avez, ainsi que d'autres et moi-même, qualifiée d'incapable et de limitée intellectuellement au point de ne pas pouvoir rédiger un texte ? Celui qui fut suivi d'une longue plainte sur la victimisation et la peur de perdre ou de ne pas être à la hauteur ? Peut-être... Allez savoir... Ce genre de propos a tendance, plus que les fautes de syntaxe et l'orthographe, ma foi bien naturelles, à endommager le peu de neurones dont cette pauvre mère nature, souffrante le jour de ma naissance, m'a pourvue. Bien évidemment, elle n'a pas été plus généreuse pour le reste. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je vous parle par onomatopées et que je ne sais guère aligner plus de trois mots à la suite. Voici la preuve évidente de mon incapacité. Je vous souhaite d'en avoir autant.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Quand on coupe un d&#233;bat d&#233;mocratique sans argument comme vous l'avez fait, en utilisant justement ne faille alors qu'on proposait de la r&#233;gler et sur laquelle tout le monde &#233;tait d'accord, pour y revenir discretos &#224; travers son chambellan, on se fait plus discret et on ne r&#233;clame pas le respect. Et on accepte les critiques. Page 312 et suivantes. Quand au respect, nier les propositions est d'un tact d&#233;licieux. Soyez chronologique comme le sont les posts et tout ira mieux.

Les r&#232;gles sont dans ma signature. Mais bien entendu vous pouvez encore enlever 892 points puisque cette faille, qui aurait pu &#234;tre corrig&#233;e mardi (!) ne l'est pas encore, ce qui ne peut &#234;tre imput&#233; qu'&#224; la majorit&#233; en place.

_$erratum : page 314 (&#233;difiante) et suivante_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les r&#232;gles sont dans ma signature. Mais bien entendu vous pouvez encore enlever 892 points puisque cette faille, qui aurait pu &#234;tre corrig&#233;e mardi (!) ne l'est pas encore, ce qui ne peut &#234;tre imput&#233; qu'&#224; la majorit&#233; en place.



Vous acceptez de corriger une faille et non l'autre ? Et pourquoi &#231;a ? Je vous rappelle que la(n)guille a refus&#233; de donner le d&#233;tail des voix lors de la pr&#233;c&#233;dente &#233;lection m&#234;me suite &#224; de multiple demandes. Quant &#224; l'autre faille, j'en avais d&#233;j&#224; propos&#233; la correction le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent. Il faut croire qu'alors, sa pr&#233;sence, comme celle de l'autre d'ailleurs, vous arrangeait suffisamment pour que vous trouviez souhaitable de la laisser ouverte jusqu'&#224; ce tour !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 7 membres, 4 voies donnent la majorité. Je rappelle que le chambellan se doit de signaler une faute aux règles.



Où voyez-vous indiqué qu'une loi puisse être adoptée à la majorité relative ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

Je l'ai expliqu&#233; dans mon post vous n'avez donc pas &#224; poser la question* : avec moins de dix votant par candidat la v&#233;rification est plus qu'ais&#233;e, mais, bien &#233;videment, elle n'est pas utilis&#233;e pour d'obscures raisons. Et je n'aime pas les rajouts de derni&#232;re minute alors que je m'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; prononc&#233;. Evidement ce dernier point est personnel.

On parle de ce tour, enfin vous vous plagnez de mon comportement sur ce tour, je vous ai largement expliqu&#233; pourquoi. Le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent n'apportait pas une correction ad&#233;quate &#224; mon sens. De plus et cel&#224; est tr&#232;s important, vous avez &#233;t&#233; bien plus souvent que moi au conseil l&#233;gislatif pour vous permettre ce genre de remarques sur les propositions, je crois que j'en ai malgr&#233; &#231;a propos&#233; plus, de modifications.

* c'est une habitude, il ne faut pas s'&#233;tonner qu'apr&#232;s j'utilise les grands moyens.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> O&#249; voyez-vous indiqu&#233; qu'une loi puisse &#234;tre adopt&#233;e &#224; la majorit&#233; relative ?


Vous pouvez -il est encore temps- proposer de supprimer le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif. C'est &#224; votre discretion.

Il est a noter que depuis mardi suffisament de discussions utiles et apportant des id&#233;es ont &#233;t&#233; faites sur vos propositions, que vous d&#233;tenez le choix de les passer au vote ou non, mais vous pouvez tr&#232;s bien continuer et enliser le tout.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> _$erratum : page 314 (&#233;difiante) et suivante_



&#201;difiantes &#224; propos de quoi ? Du fait que pour vous signaler l'ampleur et l'importance de la faille il a fallu que vous perdiez tous vos points lors d'un excercice de style qui a amus&#233; une grande partie des &#233;lecteurs et qui au d&#233;part &#233;tait fait pour n'&#234;tre qu'un excercice ? Vous oubliez bien vite que ce n'est pas moi qui ai jou&#233; &#224; la fa&#231;on du fr&#232;re de Castro pour devenir Ma&#238;tre, ni moi qui ai abus&#233; des votes d'&#233;lecteurs fictifs... Cessez donc de jouer les blanches colombes et de faire passer les autres pour ce que vous &#234;tes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous pouvez -il est encore temps- proposer de supprimer le pouvoir législatif. C'est à votre discretion.
> 
> Il est a noter que depuis mardi suffisament de discussions utiles et apportant des idées ont été faites sur vos propositions, que vous détenez le choix de les passer au vote ou non, mais vous pouvez très bien continuer et enliser le tout.



Je n'enlise rien, j'attendais que vous acceptiez de combler deux failles ! Au lieu de ça vous proposez une boufonnerie !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Édifiantes à propos de quoi ? Du fait que pour vous signaler l'ampleur et l'importance de la faille il a fallu que vous perdiez tous vos points lors d'un excercice de style qui a amusé une grande partie des électeurs et qui au départ était fait pour n'être qu'un excercice ? Vous oubliez bien vite que ce n'est pas moi qui ai joué à la façon du frère de Castro pour devenir Maître, ni moi qui ai abusé des votes d'électeurs fictifs... Cessez donc de jouer les blanches colombes et de faire passer les autres pour ce que vous êtes !


Depuis mardi je suis d'accord de corriger cette faille, vous antidatez. Je l'étais bien avant votre manège des points, cela vous dérange t'il ? page 314. Et pages de mardi. Vous contredisez clairement la réalité. 

Pour le reste quand je vous rappelle que vous êtes devenue deuxième étant troisième, vous vous faites discrète. C'est un exemple de faille que j'ai corrigé moi-même. Prenez exemple sur cette modification là. Ah ben non vous étiez contre étant la bénéficiaire. Désolé.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je n'enlise rien, j'attendais que vous acceptiez de combler deux failles ! Au lieu de ça vous proposez une boufonnerie !


Pour la correction de faille j'étais d'accord de puis mardi (je le répète depuis au moins 50 fois), post faisant foi, donc je considère cette remarque comme un mensonge. J'étais contre ce que vous y associez mais très clairement pour combler la faille, c'est écrit. Depuis mardi je le répète, vous pouvez contrôler. Et page 314, justement avant que vous déclienchiez votre affaire. 

Quant à ma bouffenerie, première proposition de ce tour (!), elle ne retire rien au dialogue positif dont je viens de parler. Vous enlisez encore.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

Tout est dit non ?

Bon je sais pas si ça peut intéressé quelqu'un ici même, je ne sais même pas si je peux voter mais je vote pour la proposition de tibo et contre la proposition de supermoquette même si il est vrai, sivlio porte vraiment la poisse, mais j'aimerais le revoir passer par là quand même.  :rateau:   

A moins que tous le monde soit à l'Apple Expo ....

Sur ce bon dimanche les autruchons  

_Vous seriez donc à 4 votes chacuns, si je ne me trompes_


----------



## loustic (16 Septembre 2006)

Que de paroles !

Pendant ce temps l'ennemi approche.

Le Roi des Spagnes dispose d'une avant-garde redoutable.
Il s'agit d'une compagnie de voltigeurs-plombiers.
Ces plombiers sont entraînés pour s'introduire nuitamment
dans le château et alors gare aux dégats.
Ils sont capables de dévisser les robinets, dessouder les
tuyaux, boucher les canalisations d'évacuation...
Imaginez donc tous les beaux esprits, les puissants
du château anciens élèves de Sciences Pot collés
à leur pot soulageur... Ils seront les premiers emmerdés.
Les manants, rustres ont pour eux la nature accueillante.

On va bien rigoler.


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2006)

Allez si je peux voter je vote SM bine s&#251;r.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Que de paroles !
> 
> Pendant ce temps l'ennemi approche.
> 
> ...


La sagesse de ton verbe n'a d'&#233;gale que le fruit&#233; de ce merlot sis devant moi


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3971588 a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai, sivlio porte vraiment la poisse


Si il l'est largement d&#233;montr&#233; ici, j'aimerais, aussi, &#224; des fins scientifiques, le faire voter &#224; un sondage en page d'accueil des actus macg&#233;, et v&#233;rifier l'hypoth&#232;se sur un autre terrain. Je crois que nous tenons l&#224; un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne nouveau et aussi stable que la pi&#233;zo&#233;lectricit&#233; du quartz. Imaginez les perspectives.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *"Tout joueur nommé Chambellan ou Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas être destitué de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nommé ni par personne d'autre. De même, le Maitre ne peut être démi de ses fonctions par quelque procédé que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement. Le Chambellan est obligé de donner le détail des votes publiquement."*
> 
> Je rajoute la dernière phrase et je propose ce texte définitif au vote.



je vote *pour*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

je vote pour la loi proposée


----------



## philire (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> il ne faut pas s'&#233;tonner qu'apr&#232;s j'utilise les grands moyens.


Et d'autres tout petits


----------



## aricosec (17 Septembre 2006)

depuis un certain temps dans la vie normale,j'ai appris ce qu'est la langue de bois politique !   
-
mais ici , je n'arrive pas a classer cette langue adoptée !   
-
je la trouve glissante, mais a cause de quoi ?  c'est il donc  !   
-
pour qui dois je voter !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Ou plut&#244;t les pires bassesses



C'est vrai, je devrais applaudir quand, 456 fois d'affil&#233;es, on pr&#233;tend des choses en totale contradiction avec non seulement le contenu des posts (cf. mardi - marrant il faut encore r&#233;p&#233;ter) mais en plus avec leur dates de publication (cf. page 314 - marrant il faut encore r&#233;p&#233;ter). Autre question ? Vous d&#233;tenez l&#224; toute l'&#233;l&#233;gance de la n&#233;gation (cherche  quelqu'un qui &#233;tait contre cette correction de faille et viens donc le poster ici... tu verras par toi-m&#234;me qu'il n'y a personne, c'est pourtant le seul argument que vous &#233;talez depuis des centaines de posts), je suis effondr&#233; de ne pas l'avoir vu.

Cel&#224; dit vous feriez mieux de compter les votes, histoire d'avancer, puisqu'on aurait d&#233;j&#224; du finir mardi


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Je vote pour la proposition de TibomonG4.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Bien bien bien.

Je pense qu'il est un peu tard pour que le Chambellan propose une modification des r&#232;gles afin d'introduire la dur&#233;e du mandat du Maitre du Ch&#226;teau... En effet, les personnes ayant re&#231;u pouvoir de proposer une loi se sont exprim&#233;es et leurs propositions ont &#233;t&#233; soumises au vote.

Concernant ces votes, justement, j'ai not&#233; que le Conseil L&#233;gislatif s'est compos&#233; comme suit:
TibomonG4 (Maitresse du Ch&#226;teau), MacMarco (Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres), Supermoquette (Leader de l'Opposition), Nobody (Chambellan) et les trois premiers votant &#224; s'exprimer, en l'occurence Ed_the_Head, Patochman et DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD.

Le r&#233;sultat des votes est le suivant:

- ont vot&#233; pour la proposition du maitre du Ch&#226;teau: TibomonG4, MacMarco, Nobody.

- ont vot&#233; pour la proposition du Leader de l'Opposition: Supermoquette, Ed_the_Head, Patochman, DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD.

- ont vot&#233; pour la proposition du Chambellan: nobody :rateau:

Il est donc de mon devoir de signaler &#224; la population que la proposition de loi du Leader de l'Opposition est ent&#233;rin&#233;e et prend application imm&#233;diatement.


Ceci &#233;tant fait, je porte &#224; la connnaissance de l'aimable assembl&#233;e que la prochaine campagne d&#233;butera ce lundi 18/09/06 &#224; 14h00 tapante.

La fin des votes est fix&#233;e au vendredi 22/09/06 &#224; 21h00.

Je vous souhaite un excellent dimanche, pour ma part, je vais prendre mon  petit-d&#233;jeuner.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

La dur&#233;e du mandat risque d'&#234;tre reprise dans le prochain tour, ce point ne risque pas de souffrir de beaucoup de discussion. On pourrait m&#234;me la nommer la &#171;Loi de nobody&#187; 

Cel&#224; dit je crois que tu as loup&#233; des voies


----------



## rezba (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> De toute façon il faut la majorité des 7. Donc... mal joué.  Et ne venez pas me dire que ce n'est pas écrit dans les textes. Ce fut toujours la cas, cela a fait jurisprudence. Si vous ne savez pas ce qu'est l'honneur et le doigté, je vais vous l'apprendre.



La majorité des 7, c'est 4. La proposition de SM est adoptée.

La proposition de tibo n'est pas encore adoptée. Il manque la voix du chambellan, car pour le moment, c'est à 3 contre 3.

C'est vraiment n'importe quoi, ce bordel.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> La majorit&#233; des 7, c'est 4. La proposition de SM est adopt&#233;e.
> 
> La proposition de tibo n'est pas encore adopt&#233;e. Il manque la voix du chambellan, car pour le moment, c'est &#224; 3 contre 3.
> 
> C'est vraiment n'importe quoi, ce bordel.




Il faudrait que le sieur Rezba apprenne &#224; lire tous les posts.

Bien &#224; vous

 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Il me semblait que la proposition de tibo avait eu assez de voix ? 

Enfin bref, heureusement que nous sommes l&#224; pour faire le travail du gouvernement.

Si la charge est trop lourde vous pouvez d&#233;missioner, en tant que second je reprendrais le travail dans un esprit d'ouverture en gardant le reste du gouvernement en place jusqu'au terme du scrutin.


_toasted_


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> La durée du mandat risque d'être reprise dans le prochain tour, ce point ne risque pas de souffrir de beaucoup de discussion. On pourrait même la nommer la «Loi de nobody»
> 
> Celà dit je crois que tu as loupé des voies



Je n'ai repris que les voix "qui comptent" soit ceux du Maitre, de l'Exécuteur, du Chambellan, du Leader de l'Opposition et des trois premiers votants. Les autres votants n'ont pas de raison d'être comptabilisés. 

C'est bien d'eux dont tu veux parler?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Oui mais tu as raison, comme cette loi dans sa forme ne m'int&#233;resse pas trop (j'ai vot&#233; non en expliquant pourquoi) j'ai pas compt&#233;


----------



## aricosec (17 Septembre 2006)

c'est la ou l'on s'apercois du VASE de SUPERMOQUETTE  
-
je n'ai pas le droit de voter contre lui !    
-
celui qui a trahi nos idéaux de franchise et impartialité  
celui qui s'est vendu a L'OPPOSITION   
-
votez CONTRE SUPERMOBYLETTE  :hein: 
-


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> depuis un certain temps dans la vie normale,j'ai appris ce qu'est la langue de bois politique !
> -
> mais ici , je n'arrive pas a classer cette langue adopt&#233;e !
> -
> ...


la langue de latex est plus douce au toucher.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Votez couverts
Votez grug premi&#232;re


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ceci étant fait, je porte à la connnaissance de l'aimable assemblée que la prochaine campagne débutera ce lundi 18/09/06 à 14h00 tapante.
> 
> La fin des votes est fixée au vendredi 22/09/06 à 21h00.



Aller  Cette semaine j'ai un peu de temps  Je vais me lancer dans votre jeu de fous  
Bon si je comprend bien j'ai jusqu'à demain 14h pour comprendre toute les subtilitées  :hein: 

Et c'est parti :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> ont vot&#233; pour la proposition du maitre du Ch&#226;teau: TibomonG4, MacMarco, Nobody,



Je compte en plus  Rezba qui a vot&#233; entre Macmarco et moi. Ma proposition est donc adopt&#233;e mais j'attends votre verdict


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je compte en plus  Rezba qui a vot&#233; entre Macmarco et moi. Ma proposition est donc adopt&#233;e mais j'attends votre verdict


Encore de la manipulation de vote !

Sorti du contexte.
il s'agissait d'une reflexion de rezba sur une suite de post, pas d'un vote.

Ce pouvoir crypto communiste nous montre une fois de plus qu'il n'est pas &#224; une manipulation pr&#232;s.

Mais il est de toute facon clair que c'est la marque de cette legislature qui restera comme celle des manipulations les plus basses et les moins ludiques : paroles, post, edit, phrase gliss&#233;e &#224; la derniere minute, floude destin&#233; &#224; noyer le debat, non reponses, theorie du complot &#169;alimero inside&#8230;
Bref pas joli joli d'un point de vue democratique.

Bref, adopte, adopte, et crie &#224; l'injustice et &#224; la mauvaise foi du reste des joueurs, c'est visiblement plus simple que de lire les regles, de les respecter, d'accepter le debat et le verdict des post.

J'inscris dej&#224; dans mon programme l'abrogation, et la r&#233;&#233;criture, de ces lois sc&#233;l&#233;rates.

Le secret du vote est une garantie d&#233;mocratique, si, parfois pour la clart&#233; et la simplicit&#233; du jeu il peut etre agr&#233;able de connaitre les votants et leurs opinions rendre cel&#224; obligatoire est un deni democratique, et une atteinte &#224; la libert&#233; !


Grug, pour un retour &#224; le democratie.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Laisse faire, elle a d&#233;j&#224; par deux fois pr&#233;tendu que 4 ce n'est pas la majorit&#233; de 7. Alors vaut mieux pas insister sur l'honn&#234;tet&#233; et la d&#233;mocratie...

D'ailleurs, cher grug, vous pouvez compter sur mon entier soutiens pour la campagne future.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Encore de la manipulation de vote !



"Moi je vote pour" n'est pas un vote ? Décidement vous perdez le sens commun !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Laisse faire, elle a d&#233;j&#224; par deux fois pr&#233;tendu que 4 ce n'est pas la majorit&#233; de 7. Alors vaut mieux pas insister sur l'honn&#234;tet&#233; et la d&#233;mocratie...



Puisque mon Chambellan &#224; l'air de pr&#233;f&#233;rer la majorit&#233; relative &#224; la majorit&#233; absolue, je m'incline. Il a son libre arbitre, lui ! D'ailleurs si vous changez d'avis ne vous g&#234;nez pas pour le dire !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Lisez : heureusement que mon chambellan ma&#238;trise et que rezba en a parl&#233;. La fameuse jurisprudence fant&#244;me est donc inexistante.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si il l'est largement démontré ici, j'aimerais, aussi, à des fins scientifiques, le faire voter à un sondage en page d'accueil des actus macgé, et vérifier l'hypothèse sur un autre terrain. Je crois que nous tenons là un phénomène nouveau et aussi stable que la piézoélectricité du quartz. Imaginez les perspectives.


 

Il est sûr que son effort est de l'odre de la nanomanipulation. 
Il mène sa barque au grés des décharges électriques perçues.
Mais les girouettes sont elles autant prévisibles ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Puisque mon Chambellan &#224; l'air de pr&#233;f&#233;rer la majorit&#233; relative &#224; la majorit&#233; absolue, je m'incline. Il a son libre arbitre, lui ! D'ailleurs si vous changez d'avis ne vous g&#234;nez pas pour le dire !


4 repr&#233;sente environ 57% de 7. Donc, une majorit&#233; absolue.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 4 représente environ 57% de 7. Donc, une majorité absolue.


J'osais pas tellement elle est énorme.


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Aller  Cette semaine j'ai un peu de temps  Je vais me lancer dans votre jeu de fous
> Bon si je comprend bien j'ai jusqu'à demain 14h pour comprendre toute les subtilitées  :hein:
> 
> Et c'est parti :love:



:love: welcome jeune jedi :love:

-Les règles se trouvent dans la signature de SM
(de légères modifs vont sans doute intervenir pour le prochain tour, mais c'est mineur)

- Actuellement le château est aux mains d'un pouvoir demagogue, paranoïaque et schizophrène, le but du prochain tour sera de le faire tomber.

mais ze force 2b3


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 4 représente environ 57% de 7. Donc, une majorité absolue.



Il faudrait 64,28 % environ  mais certains tiennent à leur 0,5 et on les comprend


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Les modifications, une fois promulgu&#233;es, sont valables imm&#233;diatement


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faudrait 64,28 % environ  mais certains tiennent à leur 0,5 et on les comprend


Certains dont *vous*, cf. page précédente. 4 contre 3.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :love: welcome jeune jedi :love:
> 
> -Les règles se trouvent dans la signature de SM



Les régles sont aussi dans ma signature et les modif sont applicables au tour suivant


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Certains dont *vous*, cf. page précédente. 4 contre 3.



Je ne suis pas mon Chambellan, il a son libre arbitre, je le rappelle.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faudrait 64,28 % environ  mais certains tiennent à leur 0,5 et on les comprend


Pardon?!?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les r&#233;gles sont aussi dans ma signature et les modif sont applicables au tour suivant



Faux.



> *Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif*
> 
> Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
> L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
> ...


Toute r&#232;gle promulgu&#233;e avant demain 14 heures sera donc valable imm&#233;diatement.

Heureusement qu'une vraie opposition est pr&#233;sente sur ce tour.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Le secret du vote est une garantie démocratique, si, parfois pour la clarté et la simplicité du jeu il peut etre agréable de connaitre les votants et leurs opinions rendre celà obligatoire est un deni democratique, et une atteinte à la liberté !



sauf erreur de ma part, cette disposition a été prise à l'origine pour éviter le bourrage des urnes au moyen de "multi-pseudos"... pratique qui avait été constatée...  



> Grug, pour un retour à le democratie.



sous une forme que nous qualifierons de pour le moins particulière...


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2006)

T'ai on part faire la sièste, on revient et c'est le bordelle ici


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je suis au regret de vous annoncer un petit changement concernant l'heure de début de la campagne. Je ne saurai pas être présent à 14h00. En conséquence, je postpose le début de la campagne à 18h00, même jour.


*Oyez oyez!

Début de la campagne, demain lundi 18/09/06 à 18h00.

Qu'on se le dise!*

N. Chambellan de sa Gracieuse Maitresse du Château TibomonG4


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bon, je suis au regret de vous annoncer un petit changement concernant l'heure de début de la campagne. Je ne saurai pas être présent à 14h00. En conséquence, je postpose le début de la campagne à 18h00, même jour.
> 
> 
> *Oyez oyez!
> ...



Toi aussi t'as sièste demain ???


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Toi aussi t'as sièste demain ???




Oui: une compétition importante.


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Oui: une compétition importante.



L'entrainement là est le secret


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Septembre 2006)

sire! sire!sire!! j'entends la révolution!! robin des gois dégoise à votre sujet vot' seigneur!
robin ladin! un vil coup de mandrin au royaume des surins! 


( je fais ce que je peux j'ai toujours rin compris!!:rateau:     )


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> sauf erreur de ma part, cette disposition a &#233;t&#233; prise &#224; l'origine pour &#233;viter le bourrage des urnes au moyen de "multi-pseudos"... pratique qui avait &#233;t&#233; constat&#233;e...
> 
> 
> 
> sous une forme que nous qualifierons de pour le moins particuli&#232;re...


une derni&#232;re fois* : le multi-pseudo &#233;tait une pratique l&#233;gale car &#224; ce moment du jeu la r&#232;gle &#233;tait un vote = un pseudo.

Afin que cela ne puisse se reproduire, car il s'agissait, &#224; mon avis, d'une faille &#224; r&#233;gler dans les r&#232;gles (et pour ce il fallait bien la mettre en &#233;vidence), la l&#233;gislature port&#233;e au pouvoir &#224; la suite de ce tour avait fait voter une interdisant cette pratique.
Je suis fier d'avoir mis avant cette faiblesse des r&#232;gles et de l'avoir r&#233;gl&#233;e.

Je suis pour inscrire dans le but du jeu : le but de ce jeu est d'accumuler des points&#8230; et d'en faire &#233;voluer les r&#232;gles afin de l'am&#233;liorer.

en tout cas c'est dans cet esprit que je joue.

Dans ce jeu de pouvoir, chaque fois que j'ai eu du pouvoir, j'ai &#339;uvr&#233; dans le seul but d'am&#233;liorer ce jeu et d'amener ce ch&#226;teau vers une d&#233;mocratie apais&#233;e.

Certaines mesures, tel la publication des votes, peuvent &#234;tre utiles, &#224; certains moments du jeu, pour apaiser certaines tensions (ce que l'on pourrait appeler la raison d'&#233;tat ou raisons de s&#233;curit&#233; publique).
*n&#233;anmoins*,
Le secret du vote est une garantie de libert&#233; de choix.
C'est pourquoi je suis contre le fait de rendre cette publication obligatoire, ce qui constitue une "d&#233;rive securitaire" incompatible avec l'id&#233;al d&#233;mocratique qui devrait se dessiner dans ce ch&#226;teau.

Bref, citoyens du ch&#226;teau, ne vous laissez pas aveugler par les d&#233;rives d&#233;magogiques d'un pouvoir incomp&#233;tent et revanchard.

Grug,
pour un ch&#226;teau meilleur, libre et d&#233;mocratique.

(* : note pour programme : r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; l'id&#233;e d'un syst&#232;me judiciaire ind&#233;pendant  permettant de r&#233;gler certains abus diffamatoires)


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Début de la campagne, demain lundi 18/09/06 à 18h00.
> 
> Qu'on se le dise!




et la clôture du scrutin est prévue quand ?




Nobody a dit:


> N. Chambellan de sa Gracieuse Maitresse du Château TibomonG4



depuis la fin de la démocratie ce régime est devenu une démagogie, puis une flagornerie.


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2006)

SM t'as mis quoi dans l'aquarium encore ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> une dernière fois* : le multi-pseudo était une pratique légale car à ce moment du jeu la règle était un vote = un pseudo.
> 
> Afin que cela ne puisse se reproduire, car il s'agissait, à mon avis, d'une faille à régler dans les règles (et pour ce il fallait bien la mettre en évidence), la législature portée au pouvoir à la suite de ce tour avait fait voter une interdisant cette pratique.
> Je suis *fier* d'avoir mis avant cette faiblesse des règles et de l'avoir réglée.



pas fier mais très naïf    



> Certaines mesures, tel la publication des votes, peuvent être utiles, à certains moments du jeu, pour apaiser certaines tensions (ce que l'on pourrait appeler la raison d'état ou raisons de sécurité publique).
> *Le secret du vote est une garantie de liberté de choix.*



quant à parler de démagogie la dernière phrase en est la parfaite illustration 



> C'est pourquoi je suis contre le fait de rendre cette publication obligatoire, ce qui constitue une "dérive securitaire" incompatible avec l'idéal démocratique qui devrait se dessiner dans ce château.



 et moi qui pensais avoir éteint la télé... 



> Bref, citoyens du château, ne vous laissez pas aveugler par les dérives démagogiques d'un pouvoir incompétent et revanchard.





> (* : note pour programme : réfléchir à l'idée d'un système judiciaire indépendant  permettant de régler certains abus diffamatoires)



rapprocher les deux dernières citations est un pur régal !


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

je te remercie d'appuyer mes propos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> je te remercie d'appuyer mes propos



faudrait changer l'eau du poisson


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faux.
> 
> 
> Toute r&#232;gle promulgu&#233;e avant demain 14 heures sera donc valable imm&#233;diatement.
> ...



Vous avez raison, une fois n'est pas coutume. Et vous suivez, c'est bien. Mais dites-moi ? Vous attendez comme le messie que l'action que vous avez incluse dans la Constitution ne se r&#233;alise pas, j'imagine. Et vous crirez alors &#224; l'ill&#233;galit&#233; du scrutin ? Vous souhaitez donc que nous nous affrontions encore quelques tours ? Votre voeu se r&#233;alisera probablement sans cela.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Le secret du vote est une garantie de liberté de choix.
> C'est pourquoi je suis contre le fait de rendre cette publication obligatoire, ce qui constitue une "dérive securitaire" incompatible avec l'idéal démocratique qui devrait se dessiner dans ce château.



Et c'est vous qui parlez d'idéal démocratique         La future publication des votes est connue par les votants et que je sache dans les "meilleures centrales syndicales" on vote à main levée


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec Grug, les votes doivent rester secrets, sinon on peut même plus faire de la léche à quelqu'un et voter contre lui aprés  (oui et puis pour la liberté, les fondements de la démocratie tout ça tout ça    )


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec Grug, les votes doivent rester secrets, sinon on peut même plus faire de la léche à quelqu'un et voter contre lui aprés  (oui et puis pour la liberté, les fondements de la démocratie tout ça tout ça    )



Tu peux faire de la lèche et voter après pour qui tu veux puisque les votes ne sont divulgés qu'après. Démocratie et transparence ou traîtrise, magouille et opacité, il faut choisir


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire de la lèche et voter après pour qui tu veux puisque les votes ne sont divulgés qu'après.



Bah oui mais dans ce cas on fait le coup qu'une fois :hein:  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Démocratie et transparence ou traîtrise, magouille et opacité, il faut choisir



Faut avouer que le deuxième choix est drolement plus marrant


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et c'est vous qui parlez d'idéal démocratique         La future publication des votes est connue par les votants et que je sache dans les "meilleures centrales syndicales" on vote à main levée



libre &#224; vous de consid&#233;rer ce lieu comme une centrale, j'avoue de plus grandes ambitions pour la nation du chateau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Bah oui mais dans ce cas on fait le coup qu'une fois :hein:



Demande à Ed comment on fait, le Docteur es Traîtrise, titre revendiqué je précise, c'est lui.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> libre à vous de considérer ce lieu comme une centrale, j'avoue de plus grandes ambitions pour la nation du chateau.



bonne leçon de "réponse à coté de la plaque"


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> libre à vous de considérer ce lieu comme une centrale, j'avoue de plus grandes ambitions pour la nation du chateau.



La natation en eaux troubles ?


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bien bien bien.
> 
> ... / ...
> 
> ...





Grug a dit:


> et la clôture du scrutin est prévue quand ?





Tsssss...

Etant donné que je n'ai apporté de changement qu'en ce qui concerne la date de début de la campagne sans parler de la fin des votes, la date prévue initialement pour cette dernière reste d'application.

Bien à vous.


----------



## philire (17 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec Grug, les votes doivent rester secrets, sinon on peut même plus faire de la léche à quelqu'un et voter contre lui aprés


Comme au tout début, avec (ou plutôt contre) Patoch 
Il ne s'en est jamais remis


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Tsssss...
> 
> Etant donné que je n'ai apporté de changement qu'en ce qui concerne la date de début de la campagne sans parler de la fin des votes, la date prévue initialement pour cette dernière reste d'application.
> 
> Bien à vous.



j'admire ta patience avec les jeunes


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> bonne leçon de "réponse à coté de la plaque"


Bien heureusement, &#224; part faire vivre et prosp&#233;rer ce ch&#226;teau dans un esprit ludique, les id&#233;aux d&#233;fendus ici sont divers.
Les scrutins ne sont pas ici pour clarifier une ligne politique, mais opposent bien divers conceptions de soci&#233;t&#233;, parfois peu compatible.

Afin de garantir &#224; notre micro soci&#233;t&#233; un avenir d&#233;mocratique il m'appara&#238;t important que le vote puisse &#234;tre secret.

Cela se pratique m&#234;me dans les cellules syndicales les plus soud&#233;es, d&#232;s qu'il s'agit d'une orientation politique importante.

Une nation d&#233;mocratique se doit de garantir &#224; ses citoyens la libert&#233; de penser (plus grande que celle que vous fredonnez  ) et les moyens de son expression.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Putain le nombre de post :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Septembre 2006)

grug , il a l'air de tout comprendre!! waouh!! un vrai machiavel!! d'ici à ce que tibo soit devenu son masque de fer et le chambellan (c'est qui au fait ?! oups!   :rose: je vais finir flageller moi ! rhaaaaa on est en dictature!)  son masque de glaire , ya pas loin...:rateau: ( je pige vraiment rin!je vais me contenter de faire le simplet du village!:bebe: )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Une nation démocratique se doit de garantir à ses citoyens la liberté de penser (plus grande que celle que vous fredonnez  ) et les moyens de son expression.



à ce détail près que les nations démocratiques se sont dotées des moyens visant à éviter les magouilles lors des votes  

le seul moyen viable en ces lieux est la publication des bulletins de vote assortis de leur origine  

tu as un meilleur moyen ?


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Afin de garantir &#224; notre micro soci&#233;t&#233; un avenir d&#233;mocratique il m'appara&#238;t important que le vote puisse &#234;tre secret.




C'est c'l&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;, ouiiii...

J'en parlerai &#224; mon cheval.




Et avec &#231;a, le Chambellan peut truquer les votes comme bon lui semble.


Tu penses te porter candidat pour cette charge au prochain tour?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> SM t'as mis quoi dans l'aquarium encore ???


Ben rien malheureusement, par contre je serais heureux de pouvoir te répondre, grug ? avoue


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Demande &#224; Ed comment on fait, le Docteur es Tra&#238;trise, titre revendiqu&#233; je pr&#233;cise, c'est lui.


Merci. 
Et je profite de ce message pour vous annoncer ma d&#233;mission au poste de ministre de la r&#233;pression des fraudes, Ma&#238;tre.
Une meilleure offre m'a &#233;t&#233; faite.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est c'lààààà, ouiiii...
> 
> J'en parlerai à mon cheval.
> 
> ...


Le controle est facile, très facile, je l'ai dis deux fois, mais parfaitement ignoré par la majorité. Grug a bien fait de rappeler les règles telles qu'elles étaient. J'ai du moi-même les rappeler mainte fois pendant ces modifications pour que vous n'abusiez pas. D'autres questions ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> à ce détail près que les nations démocratiques se sont dotées des moyens visant à éviter les magouilles lors des votes
> 
> le seul moyen viable en ces lieux est la publication des bulletins de vote assortis de leur origine
> 
> tu as un meilleur moyen ?


Personne n'empêche de demander aux votants de montrer leur votes, ce qui n'a jamais été demandé -comme par hasard-  par les parties plaignantes.


----------



## philire (17 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a y est il est reparti


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le controle est facile, très facile, je l'ai dis deux fois, mais parfaitement ignoré par la majorité. Grug a bien fait de rappeler les règles telles qu'elles étaient. J'ai du moi-même les rappeler mainte fois pendant ces modifications pour que vous n'abusiez pas. D'autres questions ?




Pfffft! Vues de l'esprit que tout cela!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Personne n'empêche de demander aux votants de montrer leur votes, ce qui n'a jamais été demandé -comme par hasard-  par les parties plaignantes.



faudrait peut-être pas prendre les électeurs pour de parfaits imbéciles  

ta proposition revient à proposer à ceux-ci de se dénoncer aux-mêmes en cas d'utilisation de multi-pseudo  

il y a des occasions où il vaut mieux s'abstenir de poster


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Les changements n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; promulgu&#233;s officiellement ? serait une &#233;ni&#232;me tentative de manipulation ? comme le fait de pr&#233;tendre qu'ils seraient actifs au prochain tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les changements n'ont pas été promulgués officiellement ? serait une énième tentative de manipulation ? comme le fait de prétendre qu'ils seraient actifs au prochain tour ?



merci de rester dans le sujet et de ne pas chercher à noyer le poisson


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Pfffft! Vues de l'esprit que tout cela!


Faits, que des faits.



philire a dit:


> Ça y est il est reparti


On trouve pas ça en suisse que veux-tu : je profite !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> merci de rester dans le sujet et de ne pas chercher &#224; noyer le poisson


La majorit&#233; actuelle a noy&#233; le poisson en plein d&#233;bat, encore une remarque d&#233;plac&#233;e. Mon post rappelle juste que, se ventant d'avoir la loi dans sa signature, pr&#233;tendait faussement sur l'application des modifications. Par contre cette majorit&#233; &#224; tout le droit de ne pas promulguer ces modifications. Ce ne serait pas plus surprenant.

J'ajoute que les discussions &#233;tant finies, les votes clos et la campagne annonc&#233;e, c'est le seul sujet possible.


----------



## philire (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug va très, voire trop bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> La majorité actuelle a noyé le poisson en plein débat, encore une remarque déplacée.





supermoquette a dit:


> Personne n'empêche de demander aux votants de montrer leur votes, ce qui n'a jamais été demandé -comme par hasard-  par les parties plaignantes.



elle ne te semblait pas déplacée il y a quelques minutes  

c'est ce qui te dérange qui te semble déplacé ?


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> à ce détail près que les nations démocratiques se sont dotées des moyens visant à éviter les magouilles lors des votes
> 
> le seul moyen viable en ces lieux est la publication des bulletins de vote assortis de leur origine
> 
> tu as un meilleur moyen ?


Honneur, doigt&#233; et lecture attentive des r&#232;gles. 

Voil&#224; les dispositifs dont est dot&#233; le ch&#226;teau afin de garantir ce jeu contre toute tricherie.

Le r&#244;le du chambellan est de garantir le respect des r&#232;gles.
Si vraiment cela ne suffit pas, ou que sa probit&#233; est remise en cause il y a moyen de pr&#233;voir d'autres syst&#232;mes plus respectueux.
(par exemple diffusion des votes au ma&#238;tre et au chef de l'opposition, en g&#233;n&#233;ral le seul &#224; pouvoir contester le r&#233;sultat)

Je ne m'oppose pas &#224; la publication des votes mais &#224; leur syst&#233;matisation. (j'&#233;tais moi m&#234;me chambellan au tour pr&#233;c&#233;dant qui &#224; port&#233; la f&#233;line au pouvoir, et avait choisi de rendre publique les votes afin qu'aucune contestation ne s'&#233;l&#232;ve et que l'&#233;ternelle opposante puisse commencer son mandat sereinement sans contestation possible et aider &#224; la compr&#233;hension des r&#232;gles).
Cela doit, &#224; mon avis, rester &#224; la discr&#233;tion du chambellan.

Le respect des r&#232;gles &#233;tant d&#233;j&#224; dans les r&#232;gles il m'appara&#238;t absurde d'essayer de le garantir au del&#224; du raisonnable.
Le d&#233;lire securitaire et parano&#239;aque est l'ennemi de la d&#233;mocratie.

Je d&#233;fends ici une conception de la d&#233;mocratie et du chateau, qui le m&#233;ritent.

Libre &#224; vous d'avoir d'autres projets pour l'avenir du ch&#226;teau, mais pour la qualit&#233; du d&#233;bat, acceptez que l'aspect d&#233;mocratique de la reforme que vous voulez imposer est plus que contestable.

Grug,
pour la libert&#233;, l'&#233;galit&#233; et la choucroute kasher.


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> faudrait peut-être pas prendre les électeurs pour de parfaits imbéciles
> 
> ta proposition revient à proposer à ceux-ci de se dénoncer aux-mêmes en cas d'utilisation de multi-pseudo
> 
> il y a des occasions où il vaut mieux s'abstenir de poster


le multipseudo est clairement d&#233;fini dans les r&#232;gles !

honneur, doigt&#233; et lecture des regles !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> elle ne te semblait pas d&#233;plac&#233;e il y a quelques minutes
> 
> c'est ce qui te d&#233;range qui te semble d&#233;plac&#233; ?



Relis mon post quand j'ai donn&#233; mon avis la dessus : &#231;a n'a rien a voir, &#231;a &#233;t&#233; plac&#233; en derni&#232;re minute, hors d&#233;bat, directement soumis au vote (alors qu'on sait la merde que vous aviez vendredi). de plus mal plac&#233; : ce n'est pas dans la d&#233;finition du chambellan mais bien dans le d&#233;roulement du scrutin que ce texte se doit d'&#234;tre. Vous &#234;tes des amateurs. A part ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit mardi (!) rien d'original propos&#233; par la majorit&#233; n'a pass&#233;... vous aviez peur des votes certainement.

On veut pas lire les posts quand on met en discussion, c'est la marque de ce gouvernement.

De plus rien ne me d&#233;range : j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; &#233;lu sans souffrir de contestation (/ou alors prouver le moi : c'est mal barr&#233, une autre question  ? enfin je demande d&#233;sormais des faits et des liens, votre attitude de nier ce qui a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit dans ce tour devient plus que lassante.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> le multipseudo est clairement défini dans les règles !



il est "interdit" ? ça me fait une belle jambe !   



> honneur, doigté et lecture des regles !



ôte tes mains de là: ton doigté me chatouille  

merci


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> le multipseudo est clairement d&#233;fini dans les r&#232;gles !
> 
> honneur, doigt&#233; et lecture des regles !


Les r&#232;gles ? la d&#233;n&#233;gation sont la marque de ce tour. A ce moment l&#224; vous avez enti&#232;rement raison. Personne ne conteste (sauf moi, ayant corrig&#233; cette faille.... contre l'avis de l'int&#233;ress&#233;e-b&#233;n&#233;ficiaire... la seule contre d'ailleurs...) un tour d'opposition a tibo alors qu'elle &#233;tait 3&#232;me ? bizarre.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> il est "interdit" ? ça me fait une belle jambe !


Pas avant, pas de chance.


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2006)

Euh j'ai une question avant de me lancer...  

Vous êtez vraiment fachés les uns contre les autres?  Ou c'est pour de rire  J'ai comme un doute là tout à coup :mouais: 

Non mais sérieux, rassurez moi, toute votre mauvaise foi là, c'est pour rire hien?? Dites hein?? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

De la politique tr&#232;s ch&#232;re : l'opposition se d&#233;fend contre la majorit&#233; et vice-versa, rien de plus normal.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> *Pas avant*, pas de chance.



tu reconnais donc qu'il l'est désormais  

donc tu ne peux qu'approuver ma position  



_y'en a qui comprennent vite mais faut leur expliquer longtemps..._ ​


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

c'est ce qui dit grug depuis deux pages ... c'est toi qui vient d'admettre   quand on te coince tu mets un smileys... mais rien sur ma remarque, bizarre, une marque de fabrique de la majorit&#233;...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci.
> Et je profite de ce message pour vous annoncer ma démission au poste de ministre de la répression des fraudes, Maître.
> Une meilleure offre m'a été faite.



Je vous remercie de votre probité pendant votre mandat. Ce fut un plaisir de travailler avec vous  La campagne approchant, je ne vous tiens pas rigueur de votre choix.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Brum brum.. Huhu huhum...

Chers concitoyens,

Après avoir longuement débattu avec les plus grands experts juridiques de notre beau et bon Château, il apparait que la proposition du Leader de l'Opposition ne peut être insérée dans notre belle Constitution.

En effet, (je cite) "Tout posteur enregistré peut voter et être candidat." Empêcher Silvio de voter le dernier jour du scrutin revient donc à lui retirer ses droits civiques et sa liberté individuelle de choisir le moment du vote comme bon lui semble.

Le Conseil d'Etat n'accepte donc pas que cette proposition entre dans la Constitution.

Bien à vous.

N.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Alors, camarades, deux choses.


1. Afin de permettre &#224; tout un chacun de faire camapgne et d'&#234;tre pr&#233;sent pour voter, les dates sont d&#233;finies comme suit:

* - d&#233;but de la campagne: lundi 18/09/06 &#224; 20h00
- fin de la campagne: mercredi 27/09/06 &#224; 20h00*

2. Voici le texte de la Constitution tel qu'en l'&#233;tat actuellement:

*LE BUT DU JEU*

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points.
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

Comment gagne-t-on des points ?

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

Comment se passe un tour ?

1. Prise de fonction du ma&#238;tre fraichement &#233;lu
2. Le Ma&#238;tre nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
3. Une &#233;ventuelle phase de conseil l&#233;gislatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil l&#233;gislatif)
4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de d&#233;but et de cl&#244;ture de la campagne.
5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.

*LES R&#212;LES*

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :


Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats cons&#233;cutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession.


Le Chambellan :

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP) &#8211; &#224; la date limite, il publie les votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
Gardien de la probit&#233; des votes, le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre candidat au poste de maitre.

L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position quelque soit sont label Majorit&#233;/Opposition.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut &#171; f&#233;d&#233;rer &#187; des candidats (voir l'Opposition et la Majorit&#233

Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :

Un "terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" peut voir le jour au tour d'apr&#232;s, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur ni &#234;tre chambellan.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


*LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN*

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin. 

Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).
Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte.
En cas de contestation, le Chambellan dispose du droit de divulguer le contenu du message de vote.


*RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES*

Honneur et Doigt&#233;

Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

 Tout joueur nomm&#233; Chambellan ou Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas &#234;tre destitu&#233; de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nomm&#233; ni par personne d'autre. De m&#234;me, le Maitre ne peut &#234;tre d&#233;mi de ses fonctions par quelque proc&#233;d&#233; que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement. Le Chambellan est oblig&#233; de donner le d&#233;tail des votes publiquement."
 

Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Les nouvelles r&#232;gles sont promulgu&#233;es avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent imm&#233;diatement.



Voil&#224; voil&#224; toute l'histoire.

Bien &#224; vous, tout &#231;a tout &#231;a.

N.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> c'est ce qui dit grug depuis deux pages ... c'est toi qui vient d'admettre   quand on te coince tu mets un smileys... mais rien sur ma remarque, bizarre, une marque de fabrique de la majorité...





Grug a dit:


> une dernière fois* : le multi-pseudo était une pratique légale car à ce moment du jeu la règle était un vote = un pseudo.
> 
> Afin que cela ne puisse se reproduire, car il s'agissait, à mon avis, d'une faille à régler dans les règles (et pour ce il fallait bien la mettre en évidence), la législature portée au pouvoir à la suite de ce tour avait fait voter une interdisant cette pratique.
> Je suis fier d'avoir mis avant cette faiblesse des règles et de l'avoir réglée.
> ...



tu continues à faire semblant de ne pas comprendre ?  

entre les belles paroles la main sur le cur (début du post de grug), et le fait que le seul moyen de vérifier est la publication des votes: c'est l'évidence même 

il aurait du remplacer "*néanmoins*" par "*je renie ce que je viens d'écrire*"


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Brum brum.. Huhu huhum...
> 
> Chers concitoyens,
> 
> ...


Il n'y a aucune contradiction, malgr&#233; ce que vous pr&#233;tendez. Un posteur peut changer de pseudo en cas de ban (cf. r&#232;gles, ce n'est pas du multipseudo :Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.) ou faire une procuration, comme je vous en ai soumis une et vous me l'avez d&#233;finie. Je vous en laisse seul responsable, comme de promulguer une loi qui attrait au scrutin dans la d&#233;finition des r&#244;les.

Amateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il n'y a aucune contradiction, malgré ce que vous prétendez. Un posteur peut changer de pseudo en cas de ban (cf. règles, ce n'est pas du multipseudo :Tout posteur enregistré peut voter et être candidat.) ou faire une procuration, comme je vous en ai soumis une et vous me l'avez définie. Je vous en laisse seul responsable, comme de promulguer une loi qui attrait au scrutin dans la définition des rôles.
> 
> Amateurs.



rigolo  

commence par lire la charte au sujet des multi-pseudo


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> tu continues à faire semblant de ne pas comprendre ?
> 
> entre les belles paroles la main sur le cur (début du post de grug), et le fait que le seul moyen de vérifier est la publication des votes: c'est l'évidence même
> 
> il aurait du remplacer "*néanmoins*" par "*je renie ce que je viens d'écrire*"


Je ne fais semblant de rien : il y a le multi pseudo et le secret du vote que tu mélanges à ton propos. 

Or il n'a fait aucune contradiction sur le multipseudo. Si tu veux mélanger avec le secret du vote... tu renie que tous les multipseudo ont été effacé depuis, quand grug lui-même a réglé cette histoire : et c'est publié !!!! dénégation.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> rigolo
> 
> commence par lire la charte au sujet des multi-pseudo


Un ban &#233;lectoral n'est pas un ban de charte, commence par lire la charte, tu dois bien la connaitre... 

Par contre relis les r&#232;gles. &#199;a tu ne connais vriament pas.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il n'y a aucune contradiction, malgr&#233; ce que vous pr&#233;tendez. Un posteur peut changer de pseudo en cas de ban (cf. r&#232;gles, ce n'est pas du multipseudo :Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat.) ou faire une procuration, comme je vous en ai soumis une et vous me l'avez d&#233;finie.



Certes, mais outre le fait que cela revient &#224; faire la nique &#224; Benjamin, ce que nous r&#233;prouvons tous, vous le premier j'en suis s&#251;r, un joueur banni enfreint la r&#233;gle s'il veut voter. Il est &#233;crit dans la Constitution: "L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour."

Prenons le cas de figure o&#249; Silvio est nomm&#233; Chambellan ou Ex&#233;cuteur. Il ne pourra pas voter sous un autre pseudo sous peine de se mettre hors-la-loi. De plus, comment &#234;tre certain qu'il s'agit bien de Silvio qui vote sous un autre pseudo?

Et m&#234;me si cela se pouvait, &#224; quoi rimerait une telle r&#232;gle (bannir Silvio) si c'&#233;tait pour lui permettre de voter sous un autre nom?

Mmmm???


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Certes, mais outre le fait que cela revient &#224; faire la nique &#224; Benjamin, ce que nous r&#233;prouvons tous, vous le premier j'en suis s&#251;r, un joueur banni enfreint la r&#233;gle s'il veut voter. Il est &#233;crit dans la Constitution: "L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour."
> 
> Prenons le cas de figure o&#249; Silvio est nomm&#233; Chambellan ou Ex&#233;cuteur. Il ne pourra pas voter sous un autre pseudo sous peine de se mettre hors-la-loi. De plus, comment &#234;tre certain qu'il s'agit bien de Silvio qui vote sous un autre pseudo?
> 
> ...


Pour la discussion de la proposition fallait en parler avant, depuis mardi elle est en consultation. C'est un d&#233;ni d&#233;mocratique : on ne prend pas en compte une proposition d'un membre du conseil, on n&#233;glige m&#234;me de donner son avis, puis lors de la promulgation on commence &#224; le faire. Assumez. Vous avez viol&#233; la constitution, l&#224;. Vous &#234;tes chambellan donc garant des r&#232;gles. Par contre rien sur le fait qu'on m&#233;lange d&#233;finition du scrutin et d&#233;finition du chambellan, bravo.

Je sais que ca fout mal tibo d'avoir merd&#233; et que ma seule proposition passe haut la main avant la sienne, enfin la sienne......

Mais assumez seuls...

Cette r&#232;gle ne servait qu'&#224; bannir silvio car seul silvio mais la poisse, c'est &#233;crit. Poser la question c'est avou&#233; n'avoir rien touch&#233; alors que vous &#233;tiez membre du conseil....

Votre d&#233;bat d&#233;mocratique est hallucinant : vide.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour la discussion de la proposition fallait en parler avant, depuis mardi elle est en consultation. C'est un déni démocratique : on ne prend pas en compte une proposition d'un membre du conseil, on néglige même de donner son avis, puis lors de la promulgation on commence à le faire. Assumez. Vous avez violé la constitution, là.
> 
> Cette règle ne servait qu'à bannir silvio car seul silvio mais la poisse, c'est écrit. Poser la question c'est avoué n'avoir rien touché alors que vous étiez membre du conseil....
> 
> Votre débat démocratique est hallucinant : vide.




Pouvez-vous répondre à notre question, s'il vous plait?


:rateau:


----------



## Nexka (17 Septembre 2006)

Vous savez quoi? Je vous adore :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Vous savez quoi? Je vous adore :love: :love: :love:




C'est réciproque!



Mais si tu savais combien nous sommes payés pour ça...

 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour la discussion de la proposition fallait en parler avant, depuis mardi elle est en consultation. C'est un déni démocratique : on ne prend pas en compte une proposition d'un membre du conseil, on néglige même de donner son avis, puis lors de la promulgation on commence à le faire.



Pour ma part ma réponse à votre proposition fut : "inique" ce qui signifie _"qui manque gravement à l'équité, qui est injuste de façon criante, excessive"_ (merci atilf pour ton soutien dans ces moments sémantiquement difficiles). Je n'étais donc pas d'accord, cela va sans dire.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Mais si tu savais combien nous sommes pay&#233;s pour &#231;a...
> 
> :rateau:


La r&#233;mun&#233;ration est d'ailleurs un des points que je vais soumettre &#224; la discussion d&#232;s lundi.



Nobody a dit:


> Pouvez-vous r&#233;pondre &#224; notre question, s'il vous plait?
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Si elle ne rime a rien sauf au fait de ne pas porter poisse au candidat choisi par silvio, elle a &#233;t&#233; vot&#233;. D'autres questions ? Fallait en parler avant, 5 jours vous &#233;taient disponibles pour ces questions.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si elle ne rime a rien sauf au fait de ne pas porter poisse au candidat choisi par silvio, elle a &#233;t&#233; vot&#233;.




Mais, cher ami, sous ce pseudo ou sous un autre, Silvio reste Silvio. Il portera donc de toute mani&#232;re la poisse.


Bien &#224; vous.

N.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour ma part ma réponse à votre proposition fut : "inique" ce qui signifie _"qui manque gravement à l'équité, qui est injuste de façon criante, excessive"_ (merci atilf pour ton soutien dans ces moments sémantiquement difficiles). Je n'étais donc pas d'accord, cela va sans dire.


Oui 5 jours après, cf ma remarque. Vous ne lisez pas mes posts alors que j'étais membre du conseil : vous parlez d'équité ? dommage encore une fois. Et relisez l'avis du concerné : vous allez être mal.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Mais, cher ami, sous ce pseudo ou sous un autre, Silvio reste Silvio. Il portera donc de toute mani&#232;re la poisse.
> 
> 
> Bien &#224; vous.
> ...


Je note que vous en discutez apr&#232;s le vote et avec des arguments non-scientifiques, un pseudo peu avoir de l'importance, demandez &#224; maitresse. Que vous en aviez le temps avant. Et que vous &#233;tiez pr&#233;sent.

Rien de plus &#224; dire sur la majorit&#233; sur ce cas : lamentable. Cessez donc d'utilisez le mot &#171;d&#233;bat&#187; il vous est &#233;tranger.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Dictature de merde mais bien fendard !


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je note que vous en discutez après le vote. Que vous en aviez le temps avant. Et que vous étiez présent.
> 
> Rien de plus à dire sur la majorité sur ce cas : lamentable. Cessez donc d'utilisez le mot «débat» il vous est étranger.




Peu importe à quel moment le refus se fait.

L'important est que cette proposition soit rejetée afin de préserver la probité qui règne ici depuis le début.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Silvio, si tu m'entends, ils ne comprennent pas ton pouvoir. Je te l'avais dis : &#234;tre diff&#233;rent en ce monde n'est pas une partie de plaisir. Je me suis battu jusqu'au bout pour que tu puisses participer aux scrutins, et qu'une fois, comme le soleil se refl&#233;tant dans une goutte de ros&#233;e, tu puisses voter pour un candidat et que celui-ci soit &#233;lu. Les m&#233;chants en ont voulu autrement, mais je te garde pr&#232;s de mon coeur. La seule solution que je vois d&#233;sormais c'est que tu votes &#224; peu pr&#232;s au deux tiers du candidat que tu veux, mais je ne te puis garantir le r&#233;sultat.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Silvio, si tu m'entends, ils ne comprennent pas ton pouvoir. Je te l'avais dis : être différent en ce monde n'est pas une partie de plaisir. Je me suis battu jusqu'au bout pour que tu puisses participer aux scrutins, et qu'une fois, comme le soleil se reflétant dans une goutte de rosée, tu puisses voter pour un candidat et que celui-ci soit élu. Les méchants en ont voulu autrement, mais je te garde près de mon coeur. La seule solution que je vois désormais c'est que tu votes à peu près au deux tiers du candidat que tu veux, mais je ne te puis garantir le résultat.




Excellent!! Là, je dis "respect"!!! 

Je m'incline devant tant de bonté, tant de mansuétude, tant d'attention, tant d'altruisme.

Mais tout n'est pas perdu, cher Leather de l'Opposition (pour marquer le coup j'ai écrit "leather"  ) la prochaine campagne approche à grands pas, il sera alors temps de mettre au point une merveilleuse loi en béton pour permettre à Silvio, notre cher Silvio, qui bien qu'absent fut fort présent lors de ce tour, pour permettre à Silvio, disais-je, d'enfin voter pour le candidat élu. 

Et pourquoi pas lui permettre de voter APRES les résultats du scrutin? Il sera alors certain de porter son vote sur la bonne personne.

N'est-ce pas merveilleux? La Majorité et l'Opposition enfin réunies pour le bien d'un seul!

Quel bonheur! Il ne manque que -lepurfils- pour agrémenter tout cela de quelques angelots et autres bisounourseries dont il a le secret.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Silvio, si tu m'entends, ils ne comprennent pas ton pouvoir. Je te l'avais dis : &#234;tre diff&#233;rent en ce monde n'est pas une partie de plaisir. Je me suis battu jusqu'au bout pour que tu puisses participer aux scrutins, et qu'une fois, comme le soleil se refl&#233;tant dans une goutte de ros&#233;e, tu puisses voter pour un candidat et que celui-ci soit &#233;lu. Les m&#233;chants en ont voulu autrement, mais je te garde pr&#232;s de mon coeur. La seule solution que je vois d&#233;sormais c'est que tu votes &#224; peu pr&#232;s au deux tiers du candidat que tu veux, mais je ne te puis garantir le r&#233;sultat.


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Oui bon, on va pas en faire un plat non plus, je suis comme tout le monde : je suis sensible.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui 5 jours après, cf ma remarque. Vous ne lisez pas mes posts alors que j'étais membre du conseil : vous parlez d'équité ? dommage encore une fois. Et relisez l'avis du concerné : vous allez être mal.



Pour information, je vous lis. Vous n'avez pas dit clairement que vous la proposiez au vote, d'ailleurs Ed lui-même n'en était pas sûr. Pour ma part l'un de vos post suivant m'avait fait pensé à une blague. Pour ce qui est de l'avis du concerné, dans le post suivant Silvio ne renonce pas à son droit de vote. Il va falloir penser à écrire les propositions en rouge afin que tout le monde comprenne bien de quoi il s'agit et envoyer systématiquement un mp au Chambellan pour qu'il tienne à jour un carnet de bord des propositions mises au vote.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Il ne perd pas son droit de vote hormis les 24h ! il peut voter avant, ou par procuration, en aval de son propre champ d'attraction.

La majorit&#233; n'a pas de coeur.

C'est triste.


----------



## Nobody (17 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il ne perd pas son droit de vote hormis les 24h ! il peut voter avant, ou par procuration, en aval de son propre champ d'attraction.
> 
> La majorité n'a pas de coeur.
> 
> C'est triste.



Nous tâchons de prendre en compte tous les cas de figure. Et celui où notre bon Silvio ne serait en posture de voter que dans les 24 dernières heures du scrutin nous a paru suffisamment préoccupant que pour ne pas lui faire prendre ce risque. 

Bien à vous.


----------



## rezba (17 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh j'ai une question avant de me lancer...
> 
> Vous êtez vraiment fachés les uns contre les autres?  Ou c'est pour de rire  J'ai comme un doute là tout à coup :mouais:
> 
> Non mais sérieux, rassurez moi, toute votre mauvaise foi là, c'est pour rire hien?? Dites hein?? :love:




Là, ça commence à devenir intéressant, ce bocal.


----------



## joanes (17 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh j'ai une question avant de me lancer...
> 
> Vous êtez vraiment fachés les uns contre les autres?  Ou c'est pour de rire  J'ai comme un doute là tout à coup :mouais:
> 
> Non mais sérieux, rassurez moi, toute votre mauvaise foi là, c'est pour rire hien?? Dites hein?? :love:



Tout le monde est faché à mort...d'ailleurs y'a déjà des morts   

Mauvaise foi, où ça   :mouais: :hein:


----------



## Grug (18 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh j'ai une question avant de me lancer...
> 
> Vous êtez vraiment fachés les uns contre les autres?  Ou c'est pour de rire  J'ai comme un doute là tout à coup :mouais:
> 
> Non mais sérieux, rassurez moi, toute votre mauvaise foi là, c'est pour rire hien?? Dites hein?? :love:


Merci à cet il neuf de venir apporter un peu d'amour et de lucidité.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

bon, après avoir bien lu les dernières pages, j'en conclue que nous avons affaire ici à une bataille d'égo. Très développés d'ailleurs 

En tant que sinistre des transports, je ne peux malheureusement rien, c'est plutot du ressort de la voirie. Vous en conviendrez 

C'est vrai quoi, les probêmes de *tout à l'égo*  

Camarades, camarades,

soyez forts, soyez juste, soutenez Tibomong4 dans cette bataille des gosses:love:


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Silvio, si tu m'entends, ils ne comprennent pas ton pouvoir. Je te l'avais dis : être différent en ce monde n'est pas une partie de plaisir. Je me suis battu jusqu'au bout pour que tu puisses participer aux scrutins, et qu'une fois, comme le soleil se reflétant dans une goutte de rosée, tu puisses voter pour un candidat et que celui-ci soit élu. Les méchants en ont voulu autrement, mais je te garde près de mon coeur. La seule solution que je vois désormais c'est que tu votes à peu près au deux tiers du candidat que tu veux, mais je ne te puis garantir le résultat.



Bordel : il s'est passé quoi là ? 
 Maîtresse :love::love: m'a envoyé un mp vendredi soir que je viens seulement de lire pour me demander de voter pour un truc dont j'ignore encore tout, et là je découvre par SM :love::love: que j'avais mon avis à donner sur quelque chose ? hum, mon flair m'indique qu'il y a un lien de causualité entre les deux .... :mouais:
Purée, je suis ému : c'est la première fois qu'on demande REELLEMENT mon avis. Et j'aurai pu super marchander et super trahir et j'ai tout raté   !!
M'obligez à tout relire, hein ? il s'est passé quoi ?:rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Rien, penses-tu...


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2006)

Ayé j'ai tout fini ... et je remercie mon entreprise de me m'accorder des heures de délégation afin de participer pleinement à cette haute et juste entreprise démocratique !



supermoquette a dit:


> Je rappelle que j'avais fais une proposition  officielle et précise concernant le scrutin et l'homme qui porte la poisse, le dénommé silvio, selon mon droit en vigueur. Selon son accord et en plein détachement puisqu'il a désiré voter pour moi au prochain tour
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3964201&postcount=5846



Mais non, mais non ....



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *JE VOTE OUI À LA PROPOSITION DE SM!!!!*


Salopiaud ! m'étonne pas, tu écoutes du mou ... 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et que ce soit bien clair :
> 
> Je vote OUI à la proposition de SM.


Oui ben là par exemple, tu me surprends ...
De toute façon, tu es comme Patoch' : vous écoutez de la musique de grabataires ...
 



DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> La proposition de Mr Supermoquette me semble très pertinente et je rejoins son idée.


Môssieur ? 



odré a dit:


> Tout est dit non ?
> 
> Bon je sais pas si ça peut intéressé quelqu'un ici même, je ne sais même pas si je peux voter mais je vote pour la proposition de tibo et contre la proposition de supermoquette même si il est vrai, sivlio porte vraiment la poisse, mais j'aimerais le revoir passer par là quand même.  :rateau:
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAhhh mon Autruche !!! enfin je te retrouve !!!  



supermoquette a dit:


> Si il l'est largement démontré ici, j'aimerais, aussi, à des fins scientifiques, le faire voter à un sondage en page d'accueil des actus macgé, et vérifier l'hypothèse sur un autre terrain. Je crois que nous tenons là un phénomène nouveau et aussi stable que la piézoélectricité du quartz. Imaginez les perspectives.


Phénomène de foire ? 



Nobody a dit:


> Brum brum.. Huhu huhum...
> 
> Chers concitoyens,
> 
> ...



Oui FAIRPAITEMENT !!!



Nobody a dit:


> Excellent!! Là, je dis "respect"!!!
> 
> Je m'incline devant tant de bonté, tant de mansuétude, tant d'attention, tant d'altruisme.
> 
> ...


Nan, nan, nan ... je veux voter AVANT pour le candidat qui va perdre !!! 

sm tu m'entends ? 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3973350 a dit:
			
		

> Rien, penses-tu...


Bah c'était pas mal pour un WE ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Oh bordel, plus je lis moins je comprends.
Si y'a quelque chose de stable ici c'est bien &#231;a


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oh bordel, plus je lis moins je comprends.
> Si y'a quelque chose de stable ici c'est bien ça



Si, si, il y a  Nous tenons les commandes et nous les tenons bien ! Je devais donner les 4 points qui me restaient. Le premier ayant déjà été donné à Silvio. Ils seront répartis comme suit :

1 pour Aricosec
1 pour Humanfly
1 pour macmarco
1 pour philire


Ils ont participé vaillamment à ce fil sans être jusque-là récompensés. Donc l'Opposition Sociale tient à réparer ce manque. Bien sûr, il y en eu d'autres, sévèrement touchés dans leurs points. Je suis désolée de ne pouvoir les récompenser du baume ponctiforme mais je dispose de peu de réserves et le jeu doit gagner en ouverture. Je fais confiance à chacun d'eux pour manier leur verve légendaire afin de récupérer ce qui leur fût injustement enlevé. Ils ne seront pas oubliés, dans la mesure du possible, si jamais j'ai le plaisir d'être de nouveau parmi vous les prochains tours.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bordel : il s'est passé quoi là ?
> Maîtresse :love::love: m'a envoyé un mp vendredi soir que je viens seulement de lire pour me demander de voter pour un truc dont j'ignore encore tout, et là je découvre par SM :love::love: que j'avais mon avis à donner sur quelque chose ? hum, mon flair m'indique qu'il y a un lien de causualité entre les deux .... :mouais:
> Purée, je suis ému : c'est la première fois qu'on demande REELLEMENT mon avis. Et j'aurai pu super marchander et super trahir et j'ai tout raté   !!
> M'obligez à tout relire, hein ? il s'est passé quoi ?:rose::rose:


 

Gang of Four est un bon choix


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Hé bé poutaing, bon courage ma Ch  ... Nexka !
> :love:
> :love:



Non mais c'est bon, j'ai a peu prés compris la première étape pour commencer  J'y ai passé la nuit mais j'ai compris :hein: D'ailleur je viens de me lever. Je ne voulai surtout pas rater le début du tour... :mouais: Puis là je me suis rappelée qu'en fait il commence à 20h  :rose:


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

Suite à des raisons personnelles et de temps, je me retire de la vie politique du Chateau, ma démission a été acceptée par le Maître du Chateau et a effet immédiat.
Que mes différents Collègues et Maitres soient remerciés ici. J'espère que la prochaine campagne se déroulera au mieux pour le Peuple.


----------



## Patamach (18 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Non mais c'est bon, j'ai a peu prés compris la première étape pour commencer  J'y ai passé la nuit mais j'ai compris :hein:




Pour te résumer la situation dans le chateau ou l'on voit s'ébattre le MC et son "opposition"


Bon d'accord ce n'est pas très constructif.
Mais on s'en balance non :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Suite à des raisons personnelles et de temps, je me retire de la vie politique du Chateau, ma démission a été acceptée par le Maître du Chateau et a effet immédiat.
> Que mes différents Collègues et Maitres soient remerciés ici. J'espère que la prochaine campagne se déroulera au mieux pour le Peuple.



C'est avec joie que j'apprends cette nouvelle. Tu nous manquais dans ton rôle de leader charismatique à temps plein


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Suite à des raisons personnelles et de temps, je me retire de la vie politique du Chateau, ma démission a été acceptée par le Maître du Chateau et a effet immédiat.
> Que mes différents Collègues et Maitres soient remerciés ici. J'espère que la prochaine campagne se déroulera au mieux pour le Peuple.



Je vous remercie de votre implication dans la gestion des affaires courantes et moins courantes  Je propose que nous fêtions les fins de  discussions sur la Constitution par une coupe de champagne. Le buffet est ouvert et le bar aussi  Que la fête soit


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Mais, cher ami, sous ce pseudo ou sous un autre, Silvio reste Silvio. Il portera donc de toute manière la poisse.
> 
> 
> Bien à vous.
> ...



Exact : je file ma poisse à kike j'vveux ! 
Tiens :

Votez Cuir et Cravache, votez SM !!!




fig. 5 a dit:


> Gang of Four est un bon choix


Oui tu as raison : d'ailleurs je crois que je votais pour eux finalement ....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Bah alors et le putch ?
Y a pas de putch ?
Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette république bananière de m.... ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah alors et le putch ?
> Y a pas de putch ?
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette république bananière de m.... ?




à défaut, je peux faire le pitch ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> à défaut, je peux faire le pitch ...


Manque plus que le chateau en patch.

Pitch patch putch - nous voici chez Mickey.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah alors et le putch ?
> Y a pas de putch ?
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette république bananière de m.... ?



En guise de putch il y a eu un redressement constitutionnel quelque peu difficile


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En guise de putch il y a eu un redressement constitutionnel quelque peu difficile


un redressement, c'est toujours difficile ou douloureux ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> un redressement, c'est toujours difficile ou douloureux ...



quoique...  


_OK je sors...​_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Force est de constater qu'il y a aussi des constantes ....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Force est de constater qu'il y a aussi des constantes ....



heureusement!


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vous remercie de votre implication dans la gestion des affaires courantes et moins courantes  Je propose que nous fêtions les fins de  discussions sur la Constitution par une coupe de champagne. Le buffet est ouvert et le bar aussi  Que la fête soit



J'espère bien en tant qu'ancien ministre, pouvoir recevoir éternellement les cartons pour les prochaines raouts castelliennes, à défaut de continuer à recevoir mon traitement  J'adore le champagne et les soirées où on s'en gave 



fig. 5 a dit:


> à défaut, je peux faire le pitch ...



tu le fais si bien  quoi que ces derniers temps tu t'es un peu laissé aller dans la mise en forme il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Par solidarité avec mon frère de douche, je pars également en exil, et ce sur le champs, mais cependant pas à la campagne : sur une île déserte, enfin déserte de toute présence occidentale, une île dont je ne vous donnerais pas les coordonnées, peuplée de créatures charmantes et peu farouches se baignant dès l'aube en gazouillant des mots incompréhensibles aux creux de cascades féériques, le corps doré juste vêtu de voilages que l'onde rend translucides, et puis les colibris... Je vous ai parlé des colibris ??
> :hein:
> 
> Car décidément, les nuances obscures des règles mouvantes de ce jeu ne m'apparaissent pas encourager, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire, une candidature de néophyte incompétent et largué tel que : moi par exemple.
> ...



et pourtant nous avions pensé à toi pour repeindre le plafond de la salle de bal. Entourée de créatures... toutes celles du forum si tu vois....  Mais nous respectons ta décision et espérons que tu rameneras des photos de ton périple. Surtout la petite , oui elle .
Pars et ne te retourne pas, pars...... j'en pleurerais...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Bon, qu'on me fasse un résumé. Je veux bien être Maître à nouveau (ce qui, somme toute, est dans la logique des choses), mais j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Septembre 2006)

*Que Dieu se joigne à la Révolution qui gronde!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, qu'on me fasse un résumé. Je veux bien être Maître à nouveau (ce qui, somme toute, est dans la logique des choses)...



Ah... Merde!... Ils t'ont viré, chez Monop'?....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, qu'on me fasse un résumé. Je veux bien être Maître à nouveau (ce qui, somme toute, est dans la logique des choses), mais j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi...



Et puis quoi encore. Moi je suis et j'ai toujours pas compris.
Sois solidaire.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Septembre 2006)

Dites les gars... 

Vous pourriez pas me filer un coup de main ? SM... Mon très cher SM... Le futur Maître du château... Il commence à me faire soucis... :hein: 

Il me fait penser à un vieux loup sur la pente descendante...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites les gars...
> 
> Vous pourriez pas me filer un coup de main ? SM... Mon très cher SM... Le futur Maître du château... Il commence à me faire soucis... :hein:
> 
> Il me fait penser à un vieux loup sur la pente descendante...



Ca c'est sur, la pente est savonnée, c'est qu'on l'entretient le chatiau.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites les gars...
> 
> Vous pourriez pas me filer un coup de main ? SM... Mon très cher SM... Le futur Maître du château... Il commence à me faire soucis... :hein:
> 
> Il me fait penser à un vieux loup sur la pente descendante...



C'est vrai qu'on le voit plus, l'es malade ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on le voit plus, l'es malade ?



Pire... Il bosse.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pire... Il bosse.....



C'est pas très contagieux ça ....


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pire... Il bosse.....


 
Non pardon, je me suis trompé...


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

Dites je viens de lire les règles de ce jeu, et ça m'a l'air sympa, mais pour la constitution j'ai pas trop compris :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on le voit plus, l'es malade ?


Je vais le devenir : bosser un jour férié. 

Bon je suis tout ouïe, merde a quelle page j'en étais resté


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> ... mais pour la constitution j'ai pas trop compris :rateau:


Tu m'étonnes, Pépone... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu m'&#233;tonnes, P&#233;pone... :rateau:



C'est-&#224;-dire c'est &#224; la foi tr&#232;s simple et extr&#234;mement compliqu&#233;, un peu comme la d&#233;gustation du fugu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je vais le devenir : bosser un jour férié.
> 
> Bon je suis tout ouïe, merde a quelle page j'en étais resté



Peu importe en fait, nous sommes tous un peu perdus ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si, si, il y a  Nous tenons les commandes et nous les tenons bien ! Je devais donner les 4 points qui me restaient. Le premier ayant déjà été donné à Silvio. Ils seront répartis comme suit :
> 
> 1 pour Aricosec
> 1 pour Humanfly
> ...


Tenir les commandes ? heureusement que nobody a rattrapé votre pétage de câble. *Seul*.

J'étais sur que vos points n'étaient pas distribués contrairement à ce vous disiez... votre tentative -ratée- de déstabilisation à montré un truc : les seuls "joueurs" (parenthèses de mise) récompensés (ou inclus dans le jeu selon une formule bancale) furent *vos électeurs*. Cessez d'utiliser le mot opposition quand on voit votre dictature s'effilocher, et sociale quand vous récompenser que vos électeurs...

Vous n'avez su gérer ni les propositions de modification, avec le bordel -puéril- qu'on a vécu vendredi, ni le retour à la normale, avec vos modifications de dernière minutes (après des jours de discussions) sans parler de votre concept de vote majoritaire : 4 voix ne suffisent pas sur 7 suffrages, en raillant mon résultat qui était exactement le même que le vôtre.

La campagne sera sanglante.


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tenir les commandes ? heureusement que nobody a rattrapé votre pétage de câble. *Seul*.
> 
> J'étais sur que vos points n'étaient pas distribués contrairement à ce vous disiez... votre tentative -ratée- de déstabilisation à montré un truc : les seuls "joueurs" (parenthèses de mise) récompensés (ou inclus dans le jeu selon une formule bancale) furent *vos électeurs*. Cessez d'utiliser le mot opposition quand on voit votre dictature s'effilocher, et sociale quand vous récompenser que vos électeurs...


Point du tout : ivre, j'ai voté Tirhum ....   


supermoquette a dit:


> Vous n'avez su gérer ni les propositions de modification, avec le bordel -puéril- qu'on a vécu vendredi, ni le retour à la normale, avec vos modifications de dernière minutes (après des jours de discussions) sans parler de votre concept de vote majoritaire : 4 voix ne suffisent pas sur 7 suffrages, en raillant mon résultat qui était exactement le même que le vôtre.
> 
> La campagne sera sanglante.


Euh ... tu me rappelles sur quoi portait cette modification ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

Quoi ils n'ont pas publi&#233; la nouvelle constitution ?? je rappelle que toute nouvelle loi promulgu&#233;e est valable imm&#233;diatement (contrairement &#224; ce que le gouvvernement a essay&#233; de pr&#233;tendre, cf ma signature) donc ne pas publier l'ensemble du nouveau r&#232;glement est une tricherie en pleine campgne.

Pour les modifications relisez depuis mardi, vous aller en apprendre &#233;norm&#233;ment sur ce gouvernement (qui se pr&#233;tend opposition) : id&#233;es farfelues, n&#233;gation de l'aport des autres (pendant des jours !), putsch, retour en arri&#232;re (merci chambellan) et m&#233;lange des genres. J'ai ma batterie de liens, que je distillerai tout au long de cette vaste campagne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> La campagne sera sanglante.



Je n'en doute pas deux minutes. J'ai fait preuve de bien trop de mensu&#233;tude &#224; votre &#233;gard, il faut croire... Je vous signale que votre manquement aux r&#232;gles concernant le cas Silvio peut encore faire l'objet d'un ch&#226;timent exemplaire. La Constitution m'y autorise. Cependant je ne m'abaisserai pas &#224; vous donner des coups de point (non pas g) mais je conseille d'attendre le d&#233;but de la campagne pour commencer &#224; user les v&#244;tres. Je serai curieuse de voir ce que vous avez r&#233;ellement &#224; proposer... &#224; part du vide...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai ma batterie de liens, que je distillerai tout au long de cette vaste campagne.



Je n'en aurais pas besoin de beaucoup pour éclairer les électeurs à votre sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Vous avez vu ?
Ils se vouvoient comme deux vieux amants 

C'est beau l'amour :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

Mensu&#233;tude ? j'ai perdu 10 point lors de votre p&#233;tage de cable. Un mensonge de plus corrig&#233; par le chambellan. J'ai viol&#233; une r&#232;gle ? vous avez int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; la montrer. Vous avez tout bafou&#233;, assumez d&#233;sormais.

Une fois de plus vous avez omis de lire mes posts : je ne suis pas candidat sur ce tour, encore un exemple de votre dialogue. Ce qui a justifi&#233; votre tentative rat&#233;e.

Et parlez moi de votre -mmmppfff- programme qui vous a fait gagner ? quand est-il maintenant : rien. A part une modification de r&#232;gle comme il a &#233;t&#233; courant de voir *&#224;  quasi tous les tours pr&#233;c&#233;dents.* Vous n'avez rien amen&#233; de neuf, sauf votre bordel.

A h si vous avez donn&#233; des points ! &#233;norme c'est ce dont je parlais depuis mardi ! Merci moi.


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je n'en aurais pas besoin de beaucoup pour &#233;clairer les &#233;lecteurs &#224; votre sujet.


Les rares a avoir particip&#233; a votre putsch ? ou les autres qui baillaient en vous regardant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Une fois de plus vous avez omis de lire mes posts : je ne suis pas candidat sur ce tour, encore un exemple de votre dialogue. Ce qui a justifié votre tentative ratée.



Vous êtes donc un homme de main sur ce tour.


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

Sm-Tibo -> pas de piti&#233; pour les croissants :rateau: &#231;a promet de bon(s) moment(s)!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous êtes donc un homme de main sur ce tour.



Vous méprisez le libre arbitre après vous en être vanté pour votre chambellan (oui celui qui à ramasser, avec doigté, la casse que vous aviez faite) ? Ou c'est juste une esquive pour masquer que vous ne l'aviez pas lu ? Vous prétendez au changement ? laissez donc la place que vous squatter depuis... le premier tour... magnifique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les rares a avoir participé a votre putsch ? ou les autres qui baillaient en vous regardant ?



Visiblement pas vous, à moins que vous ne jouiez l'homme de main pour qui vous le demande.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Visiblement pas vous, &#224; moins que vous ne jouiez l'homme de main pour qui vous le demande.


Comme d'habitude vous ne r&#233;pondez jamais aux questions g&#234;nantes, car c'&#233;tait bien vos seuls &#233;lecteurs qui ont ris.

J'ai d&#233;cid&#233;, hier, c'est &#233;crit -mais ce concept vous &#233;chappe volontairement, de ne pas &#234;tre candidat sur ce tour. Cel&#224; vous pose un probl&#232;me ? pour l'instant je ne vois que grug qui est candidat et doc&#233;vil, peut-&#234;tre, je me r&#233;serve donc, avec mon libre arbitre. Vous voyez un probl&#232;me avec ma libert&#233; ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous prétendez au changement ?



Autrement qu'en proposant de bannir un électeur sur des prétextes fallacieux... Et ce fut fait.


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> je ne suis pas candidat sur ce tour



 

Si j'ai bien compris les régles, je croyais qu'a partir du moment où on avait des points, on était candidat   

Au fait quelqu'un tient à jour la liste des points??


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> La campagne sera sanglante.





Sans glande?

Tiens tiens...

 





Bon, je change de Mac et je vous mets la liste des points. Pi je lance la campagne.

Mais entre les deux, je presse les pommes de terre en purée. Quoi ça n'intéresse personne. :rateau:


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

Chers auditeur de radio ch&#226;teau, voici un r&#233;sum&#233; des &#233;pisodes :rateau:

sm dit:






Et tibo repond:







En bref:







A bient&#244;t chers auditeurs


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2006)

Bien mes p'tits zamis. Voici le décompte des points là où nous sommes rendus. 

Notre bien aimé Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres doit encore retirer ses 5 points. Ce tableau n'est donc pas encore figé pour la prochaine législature. Qu'on se le dise! 

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : -1 +2 (Chambellan) 1
Human-Fly +1
Philire +1
Aricosec +1
MacMarco +1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : ( -8 +1 )-7


* Par la même occasion, et avec 3 minutes d'avance, je déclare la campagne ouverte.
Fin des votes mercredi 27/09/06 (Fête de la Communauté Française de Belgique) à 20h00.*


N. Chambellan de sa Gracieuse Majesté Féline TibomonG4.

Bien à vous.





Bon, je vais faire ma purée, moi.


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Point du tout : ivre, j'ai vot&#233; Tirhum ....


toi !!.....  
* PATOCH'* !! passe moi un pieu... viii.... oui, celui avec le bout arrondi !!.... :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Autrement qu'en proposant de bannir un &#233;lecteur sur des pr&#233;textes fallacieux... Et ce fut fait.


Heureusement que vous le dites, vos premi&#232;res propositions n'avaient rien &#224; voir  heureusment que les autres &#233;taient l&#224; pour vous inciter &#224; proposer un truc de plus ou moins correct. Pour la mienne vous, encore une fois, faites fi du contexte (j'incite d'aillerus les futurs candidats a proposer une sanction si un gouvernement ignore &#224; ce point un membre *officiel* du conseil l&#233;gislatif), press&#233; de voir un simple mouvement du gouvernement, qui apr&#232;s des mois de slogans r&#233;volutionnaires (de facto : *rien*, juste une faille corrig&#233;e comme m&#234;me moi je sais le faire et sur laquelle tout le monde &#233;tait d'accord) n'arrivait m&#234;me pas a en faire une. La mienne fut ludique, vous pouvez dire fallacieuse, mais vous assumerez. La votre n'est m&#234;me pas la votre. Encore une fois relisez les posts qui la suiv&#232;rent, vous &#234;tes mal.

Cel&#224; dit elles sont promulgu&#233;es  et publi&#233;es ? ou vous allez encore faussement pr&#233;tendre qu'elles seront effectives au prochain tour ?



Nexka a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris les r&#233;gles, je croyais qu'a partir du moment o&#249; on avait des points, on &#233;tait candidat
> 
> Au fait quelqu'un tient &#224; jour la liste des points??


Si tu es &#233;ligible tu peux toutefois renoncer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

drelin drelin;

c'est quoi ce schbintz?

les 2 précieux s'affrontent et ne m'invitent pas à leur table  

Les legs sont ce qu'ils sont. Mais, le programme, y avez vous pensé? faire des bilans certes, assurément, mais notre avenir, comment le composerons nous? Dieu semble vouloir venir projeter sa toile....

SM, qu'as tu fais du pouvoir? Tibo, qu'as tu fais des espoirs? 


hum, mes transports auront ils été vains?

Dieu, t'es gentil mais là, tes prudes paroles ne feront rien.

Bon, il me reste un peu de glycérine, j'en mets dans le roulements du pont levis (et pas pont le vit), au moins rentrer au chatiau ne sera pas une épreuve.


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> ...Bon, je vais faire ma purée, moi.


Purée !
Tiens ! Tiens!
Allons-y quand même !

Je vends mon vote au plus offrant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Purée !
> Tiens ! Tiens!
> Allons-y quand même !
> 
> Je vends mon vote au plus offrant



hahah!

ce qui s'achète est à vendre, et ton âme? Dieu rôde, il pourrait te la prendre. Réfléchis bien.............


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2006)

Petites précisions ajoutées pour que tout soit bien clair:

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (Leather de l'Opposition) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (Maitresse du Château) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : -1 +2 (Chambellan) 1
Human-Fly +1 (don de la Maitresse Sociale du Château)
Philire +1 (don de la Maitresse Sociale du Château)
Aricosec +1 (don de la Maitresse Sociale du Château)
MacMarco +1 (don de la Maitresse Sociale du Château)
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : ( -8 +1 don de la Maitresse Sociale du Château ) -7


N. Chambellan, tout ça ...


Bien à vous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

arf! je l'aime lui, il est toujours là pour préciser les choses.


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> arf! je l'aime lui, il est toujours là pour préciser les choses.




Peux-tu préciser ta pensée?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Septembre 2006)

Je crois qu'il te prend pour un maitre comptable 

D&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

bah oui, 

ma mon trip c'est les gentils, toi t'es gentil et pis tu reprends toujours les comptes, c'est plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

silvio,
où es tu, veux tu danser cette valse? on nous regarde et éon qui est en toi attend mes émois:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

ce soir, je vous propose une course de voirure à pédales. 

Go , go Go KART


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

argh!

qu'est ce qu'elle fait devant? Craquounette, ça va ? ça sert à rien, ton Go Kart est pas kité, tu peux pas. Foi de sinistre des transports. Avec ça, tu peux à peine faire le tour. Viendez ma bande, rejoignez la raison


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ce soir, je vous propose une course de voirure à pédales.



Bonne idée mais est-ce bien raisonnable en plein début de campagne ?


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

J'ai deja gagné la course  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

rohh, tu sais, les pédales, tout le monde connait, alors les voitures :modo: :hosto: 

puis là  au moins, on est entre nous le bàs peuple. C'est bon enfant, tout comme ton règne ma reine.:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> vous inciter &#224; proposer un truc de plus ou moins correct



Vous croyez vraiment ce que vous dites ou vous tentez de vous persuader ? 



supermoquette a dit:


> La votre n'est m&#234;me pas la votre.



Je l'ai propos&#233;e le tour d'avant alors que j'&#233;tais dans l'opposition et vous ne l'avez pas vot&#233; ! 



Nobody a dit:


> Bien mes p'tits zamis. Voici le d&#233;compte des points l&#224; o&#249; nous sommes rendus.



Merci pour ce d&#233;compte


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est bon? Le tour a commencé??? :love: 

Aller histoire de me mettre bien dans le bain, je suis candidate  
_Euh c'est bien là hein qu'on doit le dire?? _ 

Allez mes petits agneaux :love: Votez pour moi


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2006)

programme ?!....


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> programme ?!....




Ah??!!!  Parce qu'en plus il faut un programme!! :hein: 

Bon je m'y colle..  :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2006)

tu peux dire n'importe quoi..... c'est pas grave !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

Prends exemple sur DocEvil.


----------



## Nexka (18 Septembre 2006)

Nan nan nan  

Je suis une fille sérieuse moi, faut pas croire, ce que je dis je le fais  


Bon je vous prépare un programme  ...  ...  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Prends exemple sur DocEvil.


Tu quoque fili mi !


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2006)

Bon alors je vous présente mon programme. Il est non exhaustif bien sur. 


- *Déjà, quand je serai riche et célèbre, je promet ne de pas vous oublier*. :love: 


- *Si je suis élue, le temps de mon régn.. heu  pardon de mon mandat, j'assurerai un service de nuit au château*.  C'est à dire:
     * Un service de sécurité et de surveillance, qui permettront aux habitants de dormir sur leur deux oreilles sans craindre de retrouver le château sans dessus dessous à leur réveil. 
     * Un service de soutien moral. Pour tout les dépressifs, insomniaque, bourreau de travail et autres personnes noctambules.
     * Un simulacre de soutien technique si besoin est. (Oui enfin je suis pas experte mais je ferai ce que je peux) 


Voilà,   qui n'en veut? :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu quoque fili mi !


Voil&#224; qu'il se met &#224; citer Jules C&#233;sar, parlant &#224; son fils. Et il s'adresse &#224; un tra&#238;tre. 
Prenez exemple sur lui, DocEvil sait ce qu'est l'autod&#233;rison.


----------



## N°6 (19 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Voilà qu'il se met à citer Jules César, parlant à son fils. Et il s'adresse à un traître.
> Prenez exemple sur lui, DocEvil sait ce qu'est l'autodérison.



Tu fais bien de préciser, j'avais cru qu'il te demandais de lui filer de la coke ! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

N°6 a dit:


> Tu fais bien de pr&#233;ciser, j'avais cru qu'il te demandais de lui filer de la coke ! :rateau:


Oh, tu sais, j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de faire une recherche. J'ai pens&#233; qu'il me demandait de lui passer le sel.


----------



## silvio (19 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Autrement qu'en proposant de bannir un électeur sur des prétextes fallacieux... Et ce fut fait.


Qui est cet élécteur banni ?



tirhum a dit:


> toi !!.....
> * PATOCH'* !! passe moi un pieu... viii.... oui, celui avec le bout arrondi !!.... :love: :love:


Hi, hi, hi, ça chatouille  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> silvio,
> où es tu, veux tu danser cette valse? on nous regarde et éon qui est en toi attend mes émois:love:


Moi mon plan Chevalier, c'est plutôt la version Tirhum : avec un heaume, une armure de plate, un espadon, le tout dégoulinant de sang .... 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, j'ai été obligé de faire une recherche. J'ai pensé qu'il me demandait de lui passer le sel.


On n'en doutait pas ...


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ce soir, je vous propose une course de voiTure à pédales.
> 
> Go , go Go KART


Si tu ne veux pas avoir d'ennuis avec la moralisatrice sociale du château tu dois te conformer aux nouveaux usages et dire "voitures à pédalier".

:mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> arf! je l'aime lui, il est toujours l&#224; pour pr&#233;ciser les choses.


Oui, sans doute le seul bon point de cette d&#233;magogie finissante, un Chambellan comp&#233;tent. 

SM, n'&#233;tant pas candidat sur ce tour, comment envisages tu de te servir de ton titre de leader de 'opposition ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2006)

*Votez pour la R&#233;vvolution!
Comme en plus je pars en vacances, je ne ferai rien, &#231;a ne sera pas pire que les autres...*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ...du bonnet *A* !...



Roberto, je pense que pour "la rime", bonnet *C* aurait été plus judicieux...
  :love:


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Votez pour la Révvolution!*
> *Comme en plus je pars en vacances, je ne ferai rien, ça ne sera pas pire que les autres...*


La révolution ne pars pas en vacances, la révolution ne baisse jamais les bras !
Votez blanc et faites entendre votre voix !


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tu peux dire n'importe quoi..... c'est pas grave !!





Nexka a dit:


> Bon alors je vous présente mon programme. Il est non exhaustif bien sur.
> 
> 
> - *Déjà, quand je serai riche et célèbre, je promet ne de pas vous oublier*. :love:
> ...


La sécurité on s'en fout. Ce qu'on préfère dans le sarko, c'est le zizi.



> * Un service de soutien moral. Pour tout les dépressifs, insomniaque, bourreau de travail et autres personnes noctambules.



C'est toi, angie infirmière de nuit ?  




> * Un simulacre de soutien technique si besoin est. (Oui enfin je suis pas experte mais je ferai ce que je peux)



Ah, nous y voila. Un simulacre ? Une dolls ? Dans ce genre là ?







Voilà qui est mieux. A ce compte, je pourrais en vouloir.


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Foin de rime, que du concret : excuse-moi, mais A, c'est une estimation crédible, à vue de nez.
> 
> :rose:



*Quoi????*

*Heeee mais non c'est même pas vrai en plus*  _Bon pas loin ok_  Mais non quand même!!!


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> _A+ ?​_



Je reste calme, il a dit qu'il votait pour moi :hein: Je reste calme  


_On r&#233;glera nos comptes plus tard cher ami_  

  


Sinon pour r&#233;pondre &#224; Rezba. Oui je correspond plus &#224; la derni&#232;re solution.  _Et pas que pour les arguments fournis par Roberto_  



edit:



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Bon, je reconnais que je manque de preuves et de prises de mesures invivo insitu._



Manquerai plus que &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Bon alors je vous présente mon programme. Il est non exhaustif bien sur.
> 
> 
> - *Déjà, quand je serai riche et célèbre, je promet ne de pas vous oublier*. :love:
> ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Votez pour la Révvolution!
> Comme en plus je pars en vacances, je ne ferai rien, ça ne sera pas pire que les autres...*



Voici donc les deux premiers candidats déclarés ...  
Quelques autres ?


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Comment ça Fabfab est candidat ? P'tin c'est la cission dans la révolution ça !
Ne votez pas pour une révolution qui cherche le pouvoir, votez la vraie révolution, votez blanc !
Non mais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Comment ça Fabfab est candidat ? P'tin c'est la cission dans la révolution ça !
> Ne votez pas pour une révolution qui cherche le pouvoir, votez la vraie révolution, votez blanc !
> Non mais.



Mais t'a rien compris. Une fois au pouvoir, c'est le peuple qui gouverne, moi je m'efface (comme en plus je pars demain soir en vacances c'est dire si je m'en fous du pouvoir...)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Bon, je reconnais que je manque de preuves et de prises de mesures invivo insitu._
> :mouais:
> _A+ ?​_



Tu veux dire que ta main est probablement mieux calibrée que ton nez pour se genre de mesure ??


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais t'a rien compris. Une fois au pouvoir, c'est le peuple qui gouverne, moi je m'efface (comme en plus je pars demain soir en vacances c'est dire si je m'en fous du pouvoir...)


Ok...
VOTEZ FAFAAAAAAAAAAAB !\o/
En plus il ressemble à C Jérôme.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ok...
> VOTEZ FAFAAAAAAAAAAAB !\o/
> En plus il ressemble à C Jérôme.


C'est un compliment ça ???????????

(note mentale : ne jamais demander à Melounette de me faire des compliments)


----------



## silvio (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ok...
> VOTEZ FAFAAAAAAAAAAAB !\o/
> En plus il ressemble à C Jérôme.



C'est vrai que ça plaide en sa faveur ... 
Quoique ça n'a pas aidé beaucoup SM le look Dave 

Bon moi je vote toujours et encore : DAVE !
ou SM c'est le même ....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

SOYONS SERIEUX !!!

Je vous annonce officiellement la création du : 

* CLUB DE LA PENDULE *

Le premier _ThinkTank_ du chateau.
Contre une rémunération en points, le Club de la Pendule vous fournira en propositions de lois diverses et variées, des plus équilibrées aux plus absconces, des plus ambitieuses aux plus stupides.

Le Club de la Pendule (CdlP) est LA solution pour le maître en manque d'idée (ou feignant) mais néanmoins désireux de marquer son temps par un véritable changement.

Et, à titre gracieux, devant les récents évènements du chateau, c'est avec joie que le CdlP propose ce qui suit.​
*Le conseil constitutionnel*
3 membres - 2 choisis par le maître (qui ne sont ni lui-même, ni le chambellan ni l'exécuteur), 1 par le leader de l'opposition.
Chargé de juger les abus de règles.
Chacun peut en appeller à lui mais il ne peut se saisir lui-même.
Il juge à la majorité - sur plaidoirie du plaignant (qui propose une sanction) et du défendeur (qui peut plaider coupable et proposer un compromis).
Un citoyen peut en appeller à lui s'il trouve les points distribués par le maître ou enlevés par l'exécuteur injustes.
Si un requérant fait l'unanimité du conseil contre lui (recours abusif) il perd 10 points et est déchu de ses droits civiques pour un tour.
C'est le maître de la législature suivante qui juge l'action du conseil (pour eviter que le conseil soit trop à la botte du maître en place) :
- bonne : chaque membre reçoit 2 points
- mauvaise : sanction à la discrétion de l'exécuteur
Un membre du conseil ne peut se présenter à l'élection.
Un posteur ne peut être membre du conseil plus de deux fois d'affilée.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Je savais que le Ponk il nous cachait un truc, quelque chose quoi .... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> SOYONS SERIEUX !!!
> 
> Je vous annonce officiellement la création du :
> 
> ...



Qu'est-ce que t'as foutu de ma tournante ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que t'as foutu de ma tournante ?


Je la garde en réserve pour un éventuel maître qui _payerait_ pour une idée encore plus aboutie du conseil constitutionnel.

J'en profite pour préciser que :
Le CdlP est totalement amoral - il peut pondre, au choix, le bestofthebest des lois sociales comme la pire crapulerie destinée à garder au pouvoir le maître qui la lui commande.

Tarifs d'une proposition de loi :
de 1 à 3 points pour son rédacteur (selon difficulté) + 1 point pour moi en tant que fondateur du club.

N'importe qui peut être rédacteur à partir du moment où je suis d'accord.

rezba ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

C'est intéressant  
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2006)

Et merde encore plein de pages &#224; rattraper


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2006)

Et l'idée du conseil constitutionnel, c'était une proposition entièrement gratuite alors?  Qu'elle générosité ce CdlP alors :love:


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et merde encore plein de pages à rattraper



Tient oui, si vous m'élisez, je vous proposerai aussi des résumés des pages précédentes :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et merde encore plein de pages à rattraper


Le plus interressant est là


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2006)

Tu es candidate ? ah mmmmmmmhhhhhh


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que t'as foutu de ma tournante ?



Elle est passée par ici, aussi  Repassera-t-elle par toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Je vote pour


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Et l'id&#233;e du conseil constitutionnel, c'&#233;tait une proposition enti&#232;rement gratuite alors?  Qu'elle g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; ce CdlP alors :love:



Je ne te le fais pas dire.
Si tu es &#233;lue, souviens t'en.

J'ajoute que le club, s'honnore d&#233;j&#224; de compter dans ses rangs pas moins de 3 anciens ma&#238;tres, 2 anciens chambellan et un ancien ministre, ce qui dit assez la haute qualit&#233; de ses futures livraisons.


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu es élue, souviens t'en.




Je m'en souviendrai...  Tu peux m'y aider d'ailleurs  

 





Sinon, une petite question.  Est ce qu'on a le droit d'envoyer des MPs de propagande pour faire campagne  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Sinon, une petite question.  Est ce qu'on a le droit d'envoyer des MPs de propagande pour faire campagne  :love:


Hormis la charte MacGé, bien sûr, la seule loi du chateau est sa constitution, donc...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Elle est organisée cette grande petite nexkha.
Mais le Ponk cache bien son jeu ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tarifs d'une proposition de loi :
> de 1 à 3 points pour son rédacteur (selon difficulté) + 1 point pour moi en tant que fondateur du club.



Qui paie qui ?
Les points sont à déduire ou à rajouter ?


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Et l'idée du conseil constitutionnel, c'était une proposition entièrement gratuite alors?  Qu'elle générosité ce CdlP alors :love:



Oui, ça c'est gratuit, c'est pour appater le chalan.



PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne te le fais pas dire.
> Si tu es élue, souviens t'en.
> 
> J'ajoute que le club, s'honnore déjà de compter dans ses rangs pas moins de 3 anciens maîtres, 2 anciens chambellan et un ancien ministre, ce qui dit assez la haute qualité de ses futures livraisons.



Absolument. J'ai moi-même été le premier maître élu, et le premier chambellan nommé, c'est vous dire. Et ministre inutiles des réformes constitutionnelles (ce qui m'évitait d'être ministre des réformes inutiles.  ).
Quant à PonkHead, il fut à la fois maitre et chambellan. Une grande classe.



odré a dit:


> Qui paie qui ?
> Les points sont à déduire ou à rajouter ?



Le maitre paye. Il est le débiteur. Nous sommes les créanciers.


----------



## silvio (19 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Oui, ça c'est gratuit, c'est pour appater le chalan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genre Club de Paris ou FMI ?
:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> SOYONS SERIEUX !!!
> 
> Je vous annonce officiellement la création du :
> 
> ...


Tiens, pas mal. 
Si vous avez besoin de quelqu'un pour vous aider à l'élaboration de politiques économiques, j'en suis.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, pas mal.
> Si vous avez besoin de quelqu'un pour vous aider à l'élaboration de politiques économiques, j'en suis.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Oui, sans doute le seul bon point de cette démagogie finissante, un Chambellan compétent.
> 
> SM, n'étant pas candidat sur ce tour, comment envisages tu de te servir de ton titre de leader de 'opposition ?


Et bien bonne question !  à maintenir l'équilibre politique comme je l'ai fais depuis ce tour : éviter qu'on abreuve les électeurs de choses irréelle en rappelant la réalité ? enfin dès que j'ai 5 minutes, suis tellement charette que j'ai l'impression de bosser dans une ferme.


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Sinon, une petite question.  Est ce qu'on a le droit d'envoyer des MPs de propagande pour faire campagne  :love:


 
Ouais bin nous on a Casimir avec nous !!!
D'ailleurs, il a un truc à vous dire :




*Avec Fab'fab c'est tous les jours le printemps dans le pays joyeux.*
*Et vive la révolution !!!*
Voilà.
Non mais.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2006)

Huh nexka, je croyais que c'&#233;tait aux gar&#231;on d'exploser ta boite ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

moi je soutiens melounette


----------



## silvio (19 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> moi je soutiens melounette


Euh Melounette soutient Fab'Fab' : il y a transitivité ?
:mouais:


----------



## Nobody (19 Septembre 2006)

Bien bien bien.

Etat des lieux tant que ce n'est pas encore (trop) le bordel. 

Sont donc &#233;ligibles, les ceusses qui ont des points &#224; savoir:

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Nobody : -1 +2 (Chambellan) 1
Human-Fly +1
Philire +1
Aricosec +1
MacMarco +1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : ( -8 +1 )-7


Zensuite, s'est d&#233;clar&#233;e candidate:

Nexka (f&#233. 

Il ya donc &#224; boire et &#224; manger.  


Pour le sieur Vendez qui me semble bien &#233;vapor&#233; ces temps-ci (il semblerait que la Teo's douche provoque des s&#233;quelles graves), le Chambellan, c'est moi et c'est donc moi qui doit vider r&#233;guli&#232;rement ma boite &#224; &#232;mep&#233; pour avoir suffisamment de place pour accueillir  toutes vos b&#234;tises   tous vos votes merveilleux. 

Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Et Fab'fab ? 
C'est une honte ! On tente de tuer la révolution ! 
Aux armes citoyens ! Aux arrrrrrrrrrmes !
Le parti révolutionnaire a le droit de s'exprimer et Fab'fab s'est déclaré. Je réclame un erratum !\o/
Bande de capitalistes !


----------



## Nobody (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et Fab'fab ?
> C'est une honte ! On tente de tuer la révolution !
> Aux armes citoyens ! Aux arrrrrrrrrrmes !
> Le parti révolutionnaire a le droit de s'exprimer et Fab'fab s'est déclaré. Je réclame un erratum !\o/
> Bande de capitalistes !




Faux. C Jérôme a bien précisé qu'il s'en fichait du pouvoir et qu'il partait en ouacances demain soir.

Et prout ma chère.

Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## Christpeople (19 Septembre 2006)

Aux armes, macusers !
Formez vos bataillons !
postons, postons !
Qu'un sang impur...
Abreuve nos sillons !


Allons ! Enfants de macG !
Le jour de gloire est arriv&#233; !
Contre nous de la revolution,
L'&#233;tendard sanglant est lev&#233; ! 
Voton, votons
pour tibo qui luttera !!!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Ah non, non, non, ça c'est la ligne de conduite du parti. On se fait élire et on rend le pouvoir au peuple. Mais il s'est déclaré, il a dit ce qu'il avait à dire,après c'est au peuple de voter et non pas à vous de décider si il a le droit de gouverner ou pas. 

Et contre-prout avec double-prout piqué.

Mon cheeeerrrrrr.


----------



## Nobody (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah non, non, non, ça c'est la ligne de conduite du parti. On se fait élire et on rend le pouvoir au peuple. Mais il s'est déclaré, il a dit ce qu'il avait à dire,après c'est au peuple de voter et non pas à vous de décider si il a le droit de gouverner ou pas.
> 
> Et contre-prout avec double-prout piqué.
> 
> Mon cheeeerrrrrr.




Donnez-nous le lien avec le post qui prouve vos dires, petite chose.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Au fait, c'est voté ? Quoi d'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui est en place ?

J'ai raté un épisode :hein:


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> *Votez pour la Révvolution!*
> *Comme en plus je pars en vacances, je ne ferai rien, ça ne sera pas pire que les autres...*


 
 et



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais t'a rien compris. Une fois au pouvoir, c'est le peuple qui gouverne, moi je m'efface (comme en plus je pars demain soir en vacances c'est dire si je m'en fous du pouvoir...)


Ca c'est sa politique. 



Nobody a dit:


> Donnez-nous le lien avec le post qui prouve vos dires, *petite chose.*


 
*Votez Fab'fab et pour la révolution, et vous verrez Nobody nu sur un piquet !\o/ *


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Faux. C Jérôme a bien précisé qu'il s'en fichait du pouvoir et qu'il partait en ouacances demain soir.
> 
> Et prout ma chère.
> 
> Bonjour chez vous.



je plussoie mon cher. 

melounette, fab fab, rejoignez le mouvement du mouvement.  

joignez vos forces alanguies à nos forces ragaillardies, voyez l'horizon qui se dégage, tous ces camemberts faits à points qui nous attendent. Notre législature aura été celle du mouvement et du progrès.

Ne mange t'on pas des galettes de sarrazin maintenant? quand il n'y avait que maïzena   

Le haricot n'est plus sec depuis que nous l'avons baigné dans la jouvence?

Même les conducteurs non-averti(e)s peuvent maintenant baguenauder sans crainte 

Le lilas est en fleur, le choux prêt pour la choucroute, le lard attend son haricot blanc... :love:  que la vie est belle dans ce chateau. Certes, nous avons tous fait des sacrifices, mais pour quelle belle histoire? là est ma question. Je sais que certains y répondront   

bienvenue à eux, aux simples d'esprits, aux moralisateurs, aux naïfs, aux esprits taquins 

Ce royaume est le leur :love: 

Viendez:love: 

*NON; pas le 7 et surtout pas en rouge* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> et
> 
> 
> Ca c'est sa politique.
> ...




Désolé mais c'est Odré qui l'a déclaré candidat. Lui-même ne l'a pas écrit. Et tant que ce n'est pas présent dans un post du-dit candidat, explicitement et tout et tout, ce n'est pas recevable.

Existe-t-il ce post où le sieur Fab'Fab se dit candidat? Mmmmm?


Tssssss... Allez, je ne vous en veux pas. Allez en paix mais ne péchez plus.

Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Le lilas est en fleur, le choux prêt pour la choucroute, *le lard attend son haricot blanc...*


Mouais y a du Patochman là dessous.:mouais: La révolution n'est pas hom...fem....petite chose à se laisser avoir ! Rejoins-nous toi même Camarade !



Nobody a dit:


> Désolé mais c'est Odré qui l'a déclaré candidat. Lui-même ne l'a pas écrit. Et tant que ce n'est pas présent dans un post du-dit candidat, explicitement et tout et tout, ce n'est pas recevable.
> 
> Existe-t-il ce post où le sieur Fab'Fab se dit candidat? Mmmmm?
> 
> ...


Faaaaaab, Nobody il veut pas prêter ses jouets ! 
Hum !
Quand je lui ai posé la question ici même il l'a écrit "Si". De toute façon, on ne vote pas pour un chef, on vote pour un parti et des idées, c'est ça la vraie démocratie. Et le parti révolutionnaire des Macgéens se présente. C'est tout ce qui compte.
Donc il faut inscrire le parti révolutionnaire dans la liste.
Na.
Au pire demain je le drive le Fabounet. 
Et tu finiras tout nu au piquet en place de grève. 

Bon, la révolution va faire sa popotte, mais *la révolution n'a pas dit son dernier mot !* 

Et je me drape dans ma dignité de petite chose.
Vilain garçon.


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2006)

Les ma&#238;tres du ch&#226;teau, les anciens, les prochains, sont form&#233;s au m&#234;me moule. Les uns sont dipl&#244;m&#233;s de Sciences Pot, les autres sortent de L' ENO (Ecole Nouvelle des Olibrius anciennement Ecole du Nord-Ouest). Les anciens &#233;l&#232;ves de cette &#233;cole sont appel&#233;s Enorques. Ils s'apparentent &#224; des sortes de mammif&#232;res carnassiers mi-marins gras et flasques. Les plus hautes fonctions leur sont r&#233;serv&#233;es ainsi que les plus hauts salaires provenant de l'argent des manants, des petits, des sans grade, sans avoir toutefois la moindre responsabilit&#233; de leurs actes.

Les Enorques subissent assez fr&#233;quemment une sorte de mutation qui les transforme en un animal d&#233;pourvu d'intelligence et de tout sentiment humain. Ressemblant &#224; des rapaces affubl&#233;s d'une esp&#232;ce de tromblon, on les appelle alors des Enorquebuses. Ils sont d'une b&#234;tise innommable !!!

Pire que tout, pour s'attirer l'indulgence des &#233;lecteurs et conqu&#233;rir leurs voix, ils se donnent des airs de r&#233;volutionnaires alors qu'ils sont incapables de changer quoi que ce soit, pas m&#234;me leurs chaussettes.

Heureusement SM n'appartient pas &#224; cette cat&#233;gorie de malfaisants.

Lui seul saura leur administrer une bonne purge.

*VOTEZ  CLYSTEREMOQUETTE*


----------



## Nexka (19 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Huh nexka, je croyais que c'était aux garçon d'exploser ta boite ?



Zustement   Je vais pouvoir me venger :love: 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, pas mal.
> Si vous avez besoin de quelqu'un pour vous aider à l'élaboration de politiques économiques, j'en suis.




Moi je chercher un directeur de campagne  zavis zaux zamateurs  Euh non en fait je veux un (ou une mais plutôt un quand même  ) pro!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Septembre 2006)

ptain &#231;a manque quand m&#234;me de Q ici...  

Edith : pour mam mado : oui aussi finalement   :love:


----------



## silvio (19 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Moi je chercher un directeur de campagne  zavis zaux zamateurs  Euh non en fait je veux un (ou une mais plut&#244;t un quand m&#234;me  ) pro!



Je pense que si tu cherches un directeur de campagne, et bien, tu l'as trouv&#233;  
Mon CV et mon score parlent d'eux-m&#234;me (j'ai port&#233; aux pouvoirs un nombre incroyable de candidats, tiens Tirhium, Ed et Ponk pour ne pas les nommer  ), et j'ai tout suivi et tout lu depuis le d&#233;but, soit &#224; l'heure ou je te parle plus de 6800 posts :rose: 

Avec Silvio la victoire t'es acquise !!! 

VOTEZ NEXKA, ELLE EN A !!! :love: :love: 
rehum ...  sur ce, je vais finir ce petit rouge qui me tend ses petits bras


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> (...)  tiens *Tirhium*, Ed et Ponk pour ne pas les nommer (...)


 tirhum........

tu me copieras mon pseudo &#224; l'infini, telle sera ta p&#233;nitence....


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> VOTEZ NEXKA, ELLE EN A !!!



Hmmm :mouais: 

En fait je voyez plus un truc dans le genre VOTEZ NEXKA C'EST SYMPA  


Sinon j'ai un autre slogan, mais il a déjà été utilisé


----------



## philire (20 Septembre 2006)

VOTEZ PLUS HAUT, VOTEZ NEXKA


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Votez avec intelligence, faites un choix rationnel, Votez TibomonG4

:love: :love: :love: 

:rose:


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> VOTEZ PLUS HAUT, VOTEZ NEXKA



Arff non je pensais à 

*MARLENE PRESIDENTE!!!* Mais bon  comme je disais, déjà utilisé


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Pour interdire les culottes en laine ! votez marlène !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> (j'ai porté aux pouvoirs un nombre incroyable de candidats, tiens Tirhium, Ed et Ponk pour ne pas les nommer  )


Je rêve !!


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Votez avec intelligence, faites un choix rationnel, Votez TibomonG4
> :love: :love: :love:



 :affraid:
es tu vraiment au courant de l'état de décadence de ce château ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

*Votez Nexka : c'est pas Tibo, c'est déjà ça !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> es tu vraiment au courant de l'état de décadence de ce château ?



Ne l'écoutez pas, il aurait déjà l'oeil vitreux et la nageoire pandouillante si l'Opposition Sociale n'avait pas changé l'eau de son bocal


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne l'écoutez pas, il aurait déjà l'oeil vitreux et la nageoire pandouillante si l'Opposition Sociale n'avait pas changé l'eau de son bocal


Apr&#232;s plus de 15 jours au pouvoir, des reformes absconses, et une interpr&#233;tation des r&#232;gles plus que limite, le pouvoir d&#233;magogique en place continue &#224; mentir &#224; ces &#233;lecteurs en se prenant toujours pour l'opposition   :affraid:


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ne l'écoutez pas, il aurait déjà l'oeil vitreux et la nageoire pandouillante si l'Opposition Sociale n'avait pas changé l'eau de son bocal





Grug a dit:


> Après plus de 15 jours au pouvoir, des reformes absconses, et une interprétation des règles plus que limite, le pouvoir démagogique en place continue à mentir à ces électeurs en se prenant toujours pour l'opposition   :affraid:



C'est ce qu'on appelle changer l'eau en vain... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

L'Opposition, c'est moi. Et ce gouvernement n'a rien fait de social, faudra finir par l'admettre.


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> L'Opposition, c'est moi. Et ce gouvernement n'a rien fait de social, faudra finir par l'admettre.


*VAS-Y  STUPEURMOQUETTE  !!!*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Votez avec intelligence, faites un choix rationnel, Votez TibomonG4
> 
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> :rose:


.....


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tirhum........
> 
> tu me copieras mon pseudo &#224; l'infini, telle sera ta p&#233;nitence....


Ah ? oui ? enfin ... je finissais certainement une partie de Command & Conquer ... :rose:
ou la bouteille de rouge ... 



PonkHead a dit:


> Je r&#234;ve !!


Tu peux ! 



supermoquette a dit:


> L'Opposition, c'est moi. Et ce gouvernement n'a rien fait de social, faudra finir par l'admettre.



Ouais !!! Vive DAVE !
 


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> quel dr&#244;le de t&#251;&#251;&#251;&#251;&#251;&#251;&#251;t.


Ed ? est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 = Françoise Athénaïs de Rochechouart de Mortemart, plus connue comme Madame de Montespan.









Ed_the_Head a dit:


> quel drôle d'avatar.



Tu préfères  celle de Nexka  

Nexka =  Marie-Thérèse d'Autriche







Y'a pas photo :rateau: 

*Votez TibomonG4*


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka, j'ai bien re&#231;u ton mp de propagande. Ne m'en veut pas, mais ton programme n'est pas assez sexy pour moi. De toutes fa&#231;ons, si silvio te soutient, tu es sure de perdre...
 


Aussi, je le dis solenellement, sur ce tour, je voterais pour la femme la plus capable de transformer le ch&#226;teau en havre de paix, de bonheur et de d&#233;mocratie, tout en &#233;tant assur&#233;ment celle qui fera le plus consensus, celle qui est _colors inside_, 

je voterais pour Mado !


*Mado maitresse du chateau, voil&#224; ce qu'il nous faut !*


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

*La révolution ne se laisse pas acheter !*
*Votez pour la révolution et elle dénoncera les moyens troubles de Nexka ! *


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Nexka, j'ai bien reçu ton mp de propagande. Ne m'en veut pas, mais ton programme n'est pas assez sexy pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adore le conditionnel


----------



## aricosec (20 Septembre 2006)

tu vote NEXKA,tu l'auras dans l'baba
SUPERMOQUETTE,c'est du racket
-
MAIS SI TU VOTE TIBO
TU METTRAS LA POULE AU POT
-
tout les jours impairs parait il :love: 
-
-
*votez TIBO ,*vous aurez du boulot !


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> tu vote NEXKA,tu l'auras dans l'baba
> SUPERMOQUETTE,c'est du racket
> -
> MAIS SI TU VOTE TIBO
> ...




Je préfère ma publicité comparative   :rateau:


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> j'adore le conditionnel



Quand on force une candidature, il faut toujours raison garder... 

En attendant....

*

 Pour le château, c'est mado qu'il nous faut ! *


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> *votez TIBO, *vous aurez du boulot !



j'cours plus derrière le boulot, mais *Tibo c'est c'qui faut*


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> *La révolution ne se laisse pas acheter !*
> *Votez pour la révolution et elle dénoncera les moyens troubles de Nexka ! *



Oui bon c'est qui le candidat de la révolution ?


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

Avec Fab'fab, y a toujours du rab !
Pff, pas simple les rimes en "ab". Z'avez de la chance avec vos poulains vous.

Edit pour Supermoquette : il arrive, il va se d&#233;clarer, 2 secondes.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Bah facile :
-nabab
-comme d'hab
-kebab
-scarab
etc...


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Nioubie ou double pseudo 




Christpeople a dit:


> TibomonG4 = Françoise Athénaïs de Rochechouart de Mortemart, plus connue comme Madame de Montespan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2006)

Ok, je suis Officiellement le Candidat du Parti Pour la Révolution Au Chateau, le PPRAC!
*LE PPRAC VAINCRA MES AMIS!*


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> *votez TIBO ,*vous aurez du boulot !



ça, c'est sur.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ok, je suis Officiellement le Candidat du Parti Pour la Révolution Au Chateau, le PPRAC!
> *LE PPRAC VAINCRA MES AMIS!*


Pépé raque ???

C't'une honte de racketter les personnes âgées !!!


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ok, je suis Officiellement le Candidat du Parti Pour la Révolution Au Chateau, le PPRAC!
> *LE PPRAC VAINCRA MES AMIS!*


Ouéééééééééé ! \o/
Avec Fab'fab il n'y a pas de nabab !(Merci Supermoquette )
Le PPRAC ne met pas la tête dans le sac !

Fab tu es beau je t'aime.:love: Mais je bégaie un peu sur PPRAC. Bof, pas grave.

Bon alors Nobody, qu'est-ce que tu as à dire à ça hein ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

PARC sonnerait mieux mais moi c'que j'en dis..


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2006)

De source s&#251;re, j'apprends que l' E.N.O.
n'est pas ce que je croyais.
Cette &#233;cole a chang&#233; de nom une fois de plus.
Elle s'appellerait maintenant : Ecole Nationale d' Obrutis.
Cela ne change rien au fait que conservateurs ou pas,
r&#233;volutionnaires ou pas, les candidats sortent tous
de cette &#233;cole.

On peut dire qu'ils sont comme culs et chemises.

De plus, certains plusieurs fois retourneront leur veste.

D'autres se conduiront en vrais marchands de tapis.

De fil en aiguille les &#233;lecteurs se retrouveront en haillons

et en guise de caf&#233;, boiront du jus de chaussettes.

Brutalis&#233;s ils auront les bras en &#233;charpe.

Les pots de vin circuleront sous le manteau.

Manipulez votre vote avec des gants.

Aux candidats v&#233;reux je ne dis pas : chapeau !

  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> PARC sonnerait mieux mais moi c'que j'en dis..


Non, non, c'est parfait pépé raque, ça fait une bonne attaque contre le général Amok. 
Bon je vais faire les T-shirt, je reviens.
Loustic>Soit tu votes pour Supermoquette, mais ne le fume pas.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

&#171; Clyst&#232;re laxatif, _rafra&#238;chissant_. Prendre un clyst&#232;re. Donner un clyst&#232;re. _Rendre_ un clyst&#232;re. »

J'adore apprendre avec le web


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais t'a rien compris. Une fois au pouvoir, c'est le peuple qui gouverne, moi je m'efface (comme en plus je pars demain soir en vacances c'est dire si je m'en fous du pouvoir...)





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ok, je suis Officiellement le Candidat du Parti Pour la Révolution Au Chateau, le PPRAC!
> *LE PPRAC VAINCRA MES AMIS!*



Nous ne voulons ni d'un maître absent, ni d'un candidat qui change d'avis comme de chemise.

Nous ne voulons pas non plus d'un candidat usé avant même d'avoir commencé. Or, le fabfab n'est plus ce qu'il était.








Pour le château, 
c'est mado 
qu'il nous faut !


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais t'a rien compris. Une fois au pouvoir, c'est le peuple qui gouverne, moi je m'efface (comme en plus je pars demain soir en vacances c'est dire si je m'en fous du pouvoir...)





C'est de la pure utopie  


Votez vérité, votez rationnel, votez avec intelligence et votez avec panache :


Votez TibomonG4 


:rose:


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2006)

*V' OTEZ-VOUS DE MON CHEMIN
TAS DE MACHINS*
  :mouais:  

VOTEZ  SEPURMOQUETTE


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Nous ne voulons ni d'un maître absent



Déjà fait : QueenLucia



rezba a dit:


> ni d'un candidat qui change d'avis comme de chemise



Déjà fait : Doc & Vil, Tibo



rezba a dit:


> Nous ne voulons pas non plus d'un candidat usé avant même d'avoir commencé



Déjà fait : Rezba


rezba a dit:


> Pour le château,
> c'est mado
> qu'il nous faut !



Déjà entendu il y a 3 mois


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2006)

Bien re&#231;u aussi le programme de Nexka tout &#231;a...



rezba a dit:


> Nexka, j'ai bien re&#231;u ton mp de propagande. Ne m'en veut pas, mais ton programme n'est pas assez sexy pour moi.



... je me sens moins seul...


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Déjà fait : QueenLucia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&#231;a c'est de la force de proposition !


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> *V' OTEZ-VOUS DE MON CHEMIN
> TAS DE MACHINS*
> :mouais:
> 
> VOTEZ  SEPURMOQUETTE


sauf qu'il est pas candidat


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Nous ne voulons ni d'un maître absent, ni d'un candidat qui change d'avis comme de chemise.
> 
> Nous ne voulons pas non plus d'un candidat usé avant même d'avoir commencé. Or, le fabfab n'est plus ce qu'il était.
> 
> ...


 
Regardez, c'est cet odieux personnage, ce visage de la méchanceté tout décrépi qui tente de corrompre le peuple par d'infâmes photos montage :




Notre ligne politique a toujours été la même : le pouvoir au peuple, le renversement des z'hautes sphères et de toute personne avide de pouvoir !
Le peuple a trop subi de combats de clochers, de révisions de loi, il veut de l'action, nous pouvons le faire, tous ensemble ! Mais pour en arriver là, nous devons suivre les règles au préalable et le camarade Fab'fab a été désigné.
Vive l'anarchie !
Vive la révolution !
Et pis ça va pas non, pas David Bowie quand même.:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> C'est de la pure utopie
> 
> 
> Votez vérité, votez rationnel, votez avec intelligence et votez avec panache :
> ...



On voit vite ceux qui n'ont pas suivi ce dernier tour....


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Nexka, j'ai bien reçu ton mp de propagande. Ne m'en veut pas, mais ton programme n'est pas assez sexy pour moi.



J'ai dit que mon programme était non exaustif  

Je rajoute donc un paragraphe au programme de nuit 

* Le service rose, (uniquement pour les 18 ans et plus) Ou je vous raconterai des anecdotes de mes 5 ans passé à surveiller un internat de jeunes filles :rose: :rose:  

_(c'est dingue comment on compromet vite sa morale en politique :affraid: )_


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Regardez, c'est cet odieux personnage, ce visage de la méchanceté tout décrépi qui tente de corrompre le peuple par d'infâmes photos montage :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même dans une democratie, le peuple n'est jamais au pouvoir, pure utopie.... ton programme c'est du pipo :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Même dans une democratie, le peuple n'est jamais au pouvoir, pure utopie.... ton programme c'est du pipo :rateau:


Ca n'est pas mon programme, mais le désir du peuple !
Vive l'*anarchie* !(il va peut-être comprendre là )
Et c'est toi le pipo, Jo la frite !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Et tu votes pour tibo ? 

« J'ai fais un r&#234;ve bla bla »


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

Y'a moyen d'avoir un petit r&#233;cap des candidatures et de la date de fin de campagne?


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> sauf qu'il est pas candidat


SEPURMOQUETTE  ?
Raison de plus !
C'est la preuve de son honn&#234;tet&#233;.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2006)

Votez Nexka pour avoir la **** en bois...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Déjà fait : Doc & Vil, Tibo



Je vous en pris, mon gouvernement et moi savons très bien ce que nous faisons. Il a fallu réveiller le peuple ce qui fut fait en prenant de grands moyens. Les promesses d'amélioration sociale ont également été tenues.  Le bilan est positif.


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a moyen d'avoir un petit récap des candidatures et de la date de fin de campagne?


Il n'y a pas de candidat et la campagne s'étend à perte de vue devant toi...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Aucune am&#233;lioration sociale. De facto. Une correction des r&#232;gles sans plus, comme la plupart des maitres l'ont fait  : *rien de plus*, ah si des promesses 30 tours durant pour &#231;a.

Le peuple  n'avait pas a &#234;tre r&#233;veill&#233;, puisque le peuple proposait des modifications et c'est vous qui dormiez, et les grands moyens : un p&#233;tage de c&#226;ble que le chambellan &#224; du nettoyer, seul.

mercredi 27/09/06 &#224; 20h00


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Heu ben alors je vais répondre à ma propre question.

Q :  Euh au fait, on repart comme l'ancien tour, rien n'a été décidé aucune nouvelle loi voté ?
R : Y'a eut débat mais heu ...
Q : Ah donc rien.
R : Non rien.
Q : On est donc bien en démocratie


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a moyen d'avoir un petit r&#233;cap des candidatures et de la date de fin de campagne?



Les dates et les candidats dans le dernier post du Chambellan Nobody  &#224; ce propos.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Pour des changements de règles cohérents et des lesgislatures pacifiées, exigez le label CdlP !


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Après plus de 15 jours au pouvoir,



Quoi?? :affraid: On reste plus de 15 jours au pouvoir???  :affraid:


----------



## loustic (20 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3976819 a dit:
			
		

> Heu ben alors je vais r&#233;pondre &#224; ma propre question.
> 
> Q :  Euh au fait, on repart comme l'ancien tour, rien n'a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;cid&#233; aucune nouvelle loi vot&#233; ?
> R : Y'a eut d&#233;bat mais heu ...
> ...


Non, non et non.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> un pétage de câble que le chambellan à du nettoyer, seul.



Mais bien sûr


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Je le rappelle, je ne suis pas candidat, cette liste n'est donc pas &#224; jour.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mais bien s&#251;r



Il suffit de lire, un petit rappel ? la d&#233;r&#233;alisation &#231;a va un moment... ah non c'est vrai qu'odr&#233; aussi a essayer de calmer le jeu...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> si je ferme l'avis, et que je reload la page sans avoir joué de nouveaux morceaux, il revient tout de même.



De mon expérience, les mêmes messages reviennent plusieurs fois pour te prévenir


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour des changements de règles cohérents et des lesgislatures pacifiées, exigez le label CdlP !



:hein:  Rafraîchissez-moi la mémoire : CdlP... Coup de la P*te, c'est ça ?


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> De toutes façons, si silvio te soutient, tu es sure de perdre...


re-hum ... chuuuttt ! 



supermoquette a dit:


> On voit vite ceux qui n'ont pas suivi ce dernier tour....






PonkHead a dit:


> Pour des changements de règles cohérents et des lesgislatures pacifiées, exigez le label CdlP !


Je veux être labellisé !!! à gauche ! Cordon Rouge c'est ça ?



N°6 a dit:


> :hein:  Rafraîchissez-moi la mémoire : CdlP... Coup de la P*te, c'est ça ?


Euhhh ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Je veux &#234;tre labellis&#233; !!! &#224; gauche ! Cordon Rouge c'est &#231;a ?


Facile.

Tu te fais &#233;lire ma&#238;tre.
Tu nous commande un changement de constitution.
Tu payes.
L'histoire retiens ton d&#233;sir de r&#233;forme et d&#233;sormais les jeunes vierges nubiles te regardent avec des &#233;toiles dans les yeux de sous leurs longs cils noirs modestement baiss&#233;s*.




* Il y a aussi la version jeunes &#233;ph&#232;bes &#224; moiti&#233; nus roulant leur musculature avantageuse et huil&#233;e, c'est comme on veut.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> De mon expérience, les mêmes messages reviennent plusieurs fois pour te prévenir


Justement, il semblerait que nous n'avons pas la m&#234;me exp&#233;rience... ce message n'&#233;tait pas si insistant auparavant.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Justement, il semblerait que nous n'avons pas la même expérience... ce message n'était pas si insistant auparavant.



certes mais il y a le passage à la 1.2


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> certes mais il y a le passage &#224; la 1.2


C'est donc bien un bug de la 1.2., j'avais raison.  

Bon, j'arr&#234;te. 
Et merci.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est donc bien un bug de la 1.2., j'avais raison.
> 
> Bon, j'arrête.
> Et merci.



Pas un bug mais une MAJ par rapport à la version précèdente qui t'informe de dysfonctionnements de ton profil


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Pas un bug mais une MAJ par rapport à la version précèdente qui t'informe de dysfonctionnements de ton profil


Quelle manie de toujours vouloir avoir le dernier mot. &#231;a vient de ton temp&#233;rament ou de ta caste?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> ah non c'est vrai qu'odré aussi a essayer de calmer le jeu...



Actuellement je botte en touche ...


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Facile.
> 
> Tu te fais &#233;lire ma&#238;tre.


C'est en cours ... 


PonkHead a dit:


> Tu nous commande un changement de constitution.


J'ai une id&#233;e, je souhaiterai qu'on remplace les MP de vote par des envois de saucissons avec le nom du candidat grav&#233;. C'est possible ? 


PonkHead a dit:


> Tu payes.


Vous acceptez les saucissons ? 


PonkHead a dit:


> L'histoire retiens ton d&#233;sir de r&#233;forme et d&#233;sormais les jeunes vierges nubiles ...


Avec des gros seins ? 




PonkHead a dit:


> * Il y a aussi la version jeunes &#233;ph&#232;bes &#224; moiti&#233; nus roulant leur musculature avantageuse et huil&#233;e, c'est comme on veut.


J'y pense mais je garde &#231;a pour la r&#233;incarnation. J'ai pas encore fait le tour des gros s...



fig. 5 a dit:


> Pas un bug mais une MAJ par rapport &#224; la version pr&#233;c&#232;dente qui t'informe de dysfonctionnements de ton profil


Ed a le profil qui dysfonctionne !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quelle manie de toujours vouloir avoir le dernier mot. ça vient de ton tempérament ou de ta caste?



Evidemment les deux


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Aucune am&#233;lioration sociale. De facto. Une correction des r&#232;gles sans plus, comme la plupart des maitres l'ont fait  : *rien de plus*, ah si des promesses 30 tours durant pour &#231;a.



Sans compter que cette correction de r&#232;gle, mal r&#233;dig&#233;e et vot&#233;e de fa&#231;on contestable, ne repr&#233;sente en rien une am&#233;lioration quelconque, et surtout pas sociale.
Tout juste une "bonne" conscience securitaire et peu compatible avec l'id&#233;e de progr&#232;s social et d&#233;mocratique.


Si je me pr&#233;sente et que vos suffrages me portent au poste supr&#234;me, dans le train de reformes que je ferais adopter, je *reformerais cette loi sc&#233;l&#233;rate et restrictive* 

A : en d&#233;finissant plus clairement la p&#233;rennit&#233; des postes et en supprimant *l'obligation* de publication des votes (un conseil constitutionnel viendra palier au doutes parano&#239;aques de certaines milice pr&#233;sentes dans notre ch&#226;teau).

mes autres reformes l&#233;gislatives concerneront :

B : la clarification du but du jeu (accumuler des points* et faire evoluer les regles*)

C : la cr&#233;ation d'un *conseil constitutionnel*, charg&#233; de seconder le chambellan en cas de contestation trop forte.
(les modalit&#233;s restant &#224; discuter et &#224; d&#233;finir pr&#233;cis&#233;ment, diff&#233;rentes propositions &#233;tant dans l'air sur ce point)

Mon id&#233;e de d&#233;part &#233;tant:

font partie du con-con :
Les anciens maitres et les anciens chambellans, le chambellan en cours.
(ce qui devrait permettre que le conseil ma&#238;trise &#224; peu pr&#234;t les r&#232;gles)

En cas de saisie du conseil, il se compose comme suit de 5 menbres :
3 anciens ma&#238;tres, un ancien chambellan, le chambellan en place)
le con-con se r&#233;unit et vote &#224; la majorit&#233; en cas de crise (contestation trop forte, abus d'un candidat ou de ses soutiens proches etc.)

mais la constitution du con-con et l'&#233;tendue de ses pouvoirs restent ouverts &#224; la discussion et au d&#233;bat.
--

*Je n'ai pas encore d&#233;cid&#233; si je serais candidat au poste de pr&#233;sident ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau*, et suis ouvert &#224; la discussion avec tout candidat qui partagerais mes valeurs.



Grug,
Double d'ici ma&#238;tre
Ancien chambellan
pour la d&#233;mocratie dans la joie, le respect des r&#232;gles, et l'imagination ludique.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> J'aime tellement le CdlP que je lui pique toutes ses idées


Si le CdlP n'était pas déjà complet, tu y serais le bienvenu !!!!!

Si tu es élu, quelques points et hop ! Nous te pondons une constitution aux petits oignons.


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Sans compter que cette correction de règle, mal rédigée et votée de façon contestable, ne représente en rien une amélioration quelconque, et surtout pas sociale.
> Tout juste une "bonne" conscience securitaire et peu compatible avec l'idée de progrès social et démocratique.
> 
> 
> ...




Le plus simple c'est de reprendre la constitution de la V eme republique concernant le conseil constitutionnel :rateau:


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si le CdlP n'était pas déjà complet, tu y serais le bienvenu !!!!!
> 
> Si tu es élu, quelques points et hop ! Nous te pondons une constitution aux petits oignons.


souviens toi que j'ai &#233;voqu&#233; l'id&#233;e du con-con avant la cr&#233;ation du CdlP 

Mais je suis ouvert &#224; tout ce qui pourrait am&#233;liorer notre republique 



Christpeople a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est de reprendre la constitution de la V eme republique concernant le conseil constitutionnel :rateau:





Notre ch&#226;teau est un lieu d'exp&#233;rience, et nous visons l'excellence


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Notre château est un lieu d'expérience, et nous visons l'excellence


Petit rappel, le conseil constitutionnel, marche tres bien


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *Je n'ai pas encore d&#233;cid&#233; si je serais candidat au poste de pr&#233;sident ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau*, et suis ouvert &#224; la discussion avec tout candidat qui partagerais mes valeurs.


Tu tapes tous ces mots pour pas &#234;tre sur d'&#234;tre candidat ? :affraid:



Christpeople a dit:


> Petit rappel, le conseil constitutionnel, marche tres bien


Tu vas les sortir chaques deux posts tes cours de droit ?


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Notre château est un lieu d'expérience, et nous visons l'excellence


Ah ben c'est nouveau ça !!!

VIVE PATRICK JUVET !!


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Petit rappel, le conseil constitutionnel, marche tres bien


  

oui, le CSA aussi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ah ben c'est nouveau ça !!!
> 
> VIVE PATRICK JUVET !!


On ne se moque pas de ces pauvres suisses, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu tapes tous ces mots pour pas &#234;tre sur d'&#234;tre candidat ? :affraid:
> 
> Tu vas les sortir chaques deux posts tes cours de droit ?



Je sors pas mes cours de droit, je regarde l'actualit&#233;:rateau: 

je faisais une allusion "ironique" sur la loi DADVSI


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je le rappelle, je ne suis pas candidat, cette liste n'est donc pas à jour.


La PPRAC est en accord pour une fois avec le camarade Supermoquette, la liste est incomplète, il manque notre candidat. Le Chambellan a été prévenu et ne met toujours pas la liste à jour. Il refuse de reconnaitre le seul candidat du peuple, nous demandons la démission du Chambellan !....et un piquet.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

La publication de la liste des candidats n'est pas r&#233;serv&#233;e au chambellan  tu peux toi-m&#234;me la sortir


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu tapes tous ces mots pour pas être sur d'être candidat ? :affraid:





un choix de programme avant un choix de personne.

En poisson d'état, je ne vise qu'à l'amélioration de notre démocratie et de la qualité du débat politique.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est de reprendre la constitution de la V eme republique concernant le conseil constitutionnel :rateau:


Non.
Trop simple.


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> nous demandons la démission du Chambellan !....et un piquet.



Bah, pourquoi prendre un piquet alors qu'une guillotine fera tres bien l'affaire :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> La publication de la liste des candidats n'est pas réservée au chambellan  tu peux toi-même la sortir


Lorsque la camarade Odré a publié une première liste de candidats elle a été dénoncée par le Chambellan Nobody. Et il a publié sa propre liste en nous en excluant.
Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Trop simple.


Simplet, m&#234;me.


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Simplet, m&#234;me.



certes, mais si apres on passe 100 tours pour decider la forme, la composition du CC....etc :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Simplet, même.



hé hi hé ho
on s'étripe au chateau.


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Bah, pourquoi prendre un piquet alors qu'une guillotine fera tres bien l'affaire :rateau:


 


PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Trop simple.


 


Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Simplet, même.


Pratique les multicitations. 
Chambellan démission !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> certes, mais si apres on passe 100 passes pour decider la forme, la composition du CC....etc :rateau:



Hein ???
Qui fait des passes ?
Pas compris.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Lorsque la camarade Odré a publié une première liste de candidats elle a été dénoncée par le Chambellan Nobody. Et il a publié sa propre liste en nous en excluant.
> Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission !



D'abord na ! Voilà ! Vas y Melounette ! Fonces z'y dedans !
Je suis derrière toi, loin, mais derrière toi.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> certes, mais si apres on passe 100 passes pour decider la forme, la composition du CC....etc :rateau:


ben oui, sinon on peut jouer &#224; pile ou face aussi.


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hein ???
> Qui fait des passes ?
> Pas compris.




Moi enfin  Suis un peu, ça c'est une constante dans ce chaos.


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hein ???
> Qui fait des passes ?
> Pas compris.




un lapsus, desolé :rose:  (qui me fait bien rire d'ailleurs  )

Corrigé


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Lorsque la camarade Odré a publié une première liste de candidats elle a été dénoncée par le Chambellan Nobody. Et il a publié sa propre liste en nous en excluant.
> Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission !



Bah alors tu contournes : tu cites sa liste et tu rajoutes les nouveaux


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> D'abord na ! Voilà ! Vas y Melounette ! Fonces z'y dedans !
> Je suis derrière toi, loin, mais derrière toi.


uhuhuhuh. 
Vbulletin empêche la révolution de s'exprimer ! Il nous faut plus de boules ! 
*Avec la révolution, t'as les boules !*
Le révolution doit partir, mais la révolution réclame une MAJ de la liste des candidats ou la démission sur le bureau de la maitresse du château Tibomon d'ici à ce soir !

Edit : Le camarade Supermoquette cherche à déstabiliser la révolution et tente de démonter qu'elle n'a rien suivi au schmilblick ! C'est une honte ! Camarades levez vous ! La liste des candidats sera publiée par le Chambellan....vaut mieux.:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> gragnagna_avec_leurs_tripes!


Ca ne vous rappelle rien ?
La révolution ? Le sang ? Le petit sigle noir dans les signatures, tout ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

Sont donc éligibles, les ceusses qui ont des points à savoir:

Grug : 15 
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10 (À l'heure où nous mettons sous post, il ne souhaite pas être candidat sur ce tour).
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : -1 +2 (Chambellan) 1
Human-Fly +1
Philire +1
Aricosec +1
MacMarco +1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : ( -8 +1 )-7


Zensuite, se sont déclarés candidats:

Nexka (fé). 
Fab'Fab' pour le PPRAC.

Le Chambellan vérifiera la validité de cette liste dès son retour. Je prie les candidats éventuellement oubliés de se signaler. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Bon  

- Fab'fab' et le PPRAC suivit de pr&#232;s par melounette d&#233;guis&#233;e en casimir.
- Mado pouss&#233;e par Rezba (et quand je lis Rezba, je pense toujours &#224; bas r&#233;sille  )
- TibomonG4, soutenu par nobody comme d'hab'
- Ponkhead ?
- Christpeople ?
- DocEvil ?

Toast&#233; &#224; plat de couture


----------



## Nobody (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Nexka, j'ai bien reçu ton mp de propagande. Ne m'en veut pas, mais ton programme n'est pas assez sexy pour moi.
> je voterais pour Mado !



C'est marrant, personnellement, j'aurais plutôt mis ce lien-ci... 
 




Melounette a dit:


> *La révolution ne se laisse pas acheter !*
> *Votez pour la révolution et elle dénoncera les moyens troubles de Nexka ! *




Les dessous troubles de Nexka?

Tiens tiens...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ok, je suis Officiellement le Candidat du Parti Pour la Révolution Au Chateau, le PPRAC!
> *LE PPRAC VAINCRA MES AMIS!*




Voilà, là au moins, c'est clair.
Je le note (et je m'en félicite  )



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a moyen d'avoir un petit récap des candidatures et de la date de fin de campagne?



Voici très cher:

Grug : 15
supermoquette : 8 + 2 (LO) = 10
Tibomong4 : 4 + 5 (MC) = 9
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
mado : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
tirhum : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody : -1 +2 (Chambellan) 1
Human-Fly +1
Philire +1
Aricosec +1
MacMarco +1
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : ( -8 +1 )-7

Tu retires SM qui n'es pas candidat et moi-même puisque le Chambellan ne peut se présenter et tu ajoutes Nexka et Fab'Fab.

Ce qui donne la liste suivante:

Grug
Tibomong4
rezba
PonkHead
maiwen
queenlucia
DocEvil
la(n)guille
loustic
joanes
mado
N°6
Roberto Vendez
tirhum
odré
Human-Fly
Philire
Aricosec
MacMarco
Lemmy
Amok
Ed_the_Head
silvio
Nexka
Fab'Fab

Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Bon
> 
> - Fab'fab' et le PPRAC suivit de près par melounette déguisée en casimir.
> - Mado poussée par Rezba (et quand je lis Rezba, je pense toujours à bas résille  )
> ...



Non je me présente pas tout de suite, j'apprends deja a connaitre le jeu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3976997 a dit:
			
		

> - Ponkhead ?


Non, pas cette fois-ci.
Je me consacre &#224; mes t&#226;ches r&#233;centes de pr&#233;sident/fondateur du premier _ThinkTank_ du chateau afin de pouvoir assister le futur ma&#238;tre du chateau dans ses volont&#233;s de r&#233;forme.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Non je me présente pas tout de suite, j'apprends deja a connaitre le jeu



Un résumé des tours précédents ne devrait pas tarder  
Accroches toi au wagon


----------



## Nobody (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Lorsque la camarade Odré a publié une première liste de candidats elle a été dénoncée par le Chambellan Nobody. Et il a publié sa propre liste en nous en excluant.
> Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission ! Chambellan démission !




Pas du tout. Odré avait proclamé Fab'Fab candidat et ce que j'ai dénoncé c'est le fait que seul le candidat lui-même doit se déclarer comme tel pour être pris en compte.

Si vous comptez faire la révolution en la basant sur le mensonge ou, à tout le moins, sur une mémoire défaillante, vous risquez de guillotiner vos propres sympathisants.

Ca va être beau.


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Si vous comptez faire la r&#233;volution en la basant sur le mensonge ou, &#224; tout le moins, sur une m&#233;moire d&#233;faillante, vous risquez de guillotiner vos propres sympathisants.
> 
> Ca va &#234;tre beau.



Une coupe de champagne ? :bebe: :king: :style:


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Si vous comptez faire la révolution en la basant sur le mensonge ou, à tout le moins, sur une *mémoire défaillante*, vous risquez de guillotiner vos propres sympathisants.


C'est pas beau de se moquer de l'alzeihmer de Fab'fab, non, pas joli joli.  
Tu n'échapperas pas au piquet vil moqueur ! Le peuple aura ta peau !


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu n'&#233;chapperas pas au piquet vil moqueur ! Le peuple aura ta peau !




Une sans culotte ? :rateau:


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> un choix de programme avant un choix de personne.
> 
> En poisson d'état, je ne vise qu'à l'amélioration de notre démocratie et de la qualité du débat politique.


En poison d'état ...




mado a dit:


> Moi enfin  Suis un peu, ça c'est une constante dans ce chaos.



Ah enfin un peu de "douceur" dans ce Château de brutes !!!


----------



## joanes (20 Septembre 2006)

Pffffffffffffff


Pour qui donc vais-je voter


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est marrant, personnellement, j'aurais plutôt mis ce lien-ci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou en ordre alphabétique, ne me remercie pas 


Amok
Aricosec
DocEvil
Ed_the_Head
Fab'Fab
Grug
Human-Fly
joanes
la(n)guille
Lemmy
loustic
MacMarco
mado
maiwen
N°6
Nexka
odré
Philire
PonkHead
queenlucia
rezba
Roberto Vendez
silvio
Tibomong4
tirhum


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok
Aricosec
DocEvil
Fab'Fab
Grug
Human-Fly
joanes
la(n)guille
Lemmy
loustic
MacMarco
mado
maiwen
N°6
Nexka
odré
Philire
PonkHead
queenlucia
rezba
Roberto Vendez
silvio
Tibomong4
tirhum

Et hop!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Ah ben en voilà une belle liste bien propre  :hein:   :mouais:


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ou en ordre alphab&#233;tique, ne me remercie pas
> Amok
> Aricosec
> DocEvil
> ...




:affraid: et la galanterie 

mado
maiwen
Nexka
odr&#233;
Tibomong4
Amok
Aricosec
DocEvil
Ed_the_Head
Fab'Fab
Grug
Human-Fly
joanes
la(n)guille
Lemmy
loustic
MacMarco
N&#176;6
Philire
PonkHead
queenlucia
rezba
Roberto Vendez
silvio
tirhum


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s le "moi aussi j'ai une proposition de loi"
voici venu le temps du "moi aussi j'ai une liste de noms"

Ben, moi non.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

Et l'&#233;galit&#233; des sexes?


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Amok
Aricosec
DocEvil
Fab'Fab
Grug
Human-Fly
joanes
la(n)guille
Lemmy
loustic
MacMarco
mado
maiwen
N°6
Nexka
odré
Philire
PonkHead
queenlucia
rezba
Roberto Vendez
silvio
Tibomon*G4*
tirhum


C'est mieux :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3977042 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben en voil&#224; une belle liste bien propre  :hein:   :mouais:



Tu n'as pas tout vu 

*Bien s&#251;r que je viens
*
- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Grug
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N°6
- Nexka
- odr&#233;
- Philire
- PonkHead
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- silvio
- Tibomong4
- tirhum
-

*Huh chais pas encore, je me t&#226;te
*

-

*&#199;a va pas &#234;tre fezable, je matterai les photos
*

- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
-


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et l'&#233;galit&#233; des sexes?



Il y aura toujours un ma&#238;tre &#233;talon et une ma&#238;tresse en talons


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: et la galanterie


Et queenlucia, morue ?


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, pas cette fois-ci.
> Je me consacre à mes tâches récentes de président/fondateur du premier _ThinkTank_ du chateau afin de pouvoir assister le futur maître du chateau dans ses volontés de réforme.


Dans ce conseil, vous devriez accepter un candidat du peuple, quelqu'un qui n'a pas encore connu les ors du Château. Et qui mieux que moi, dernier du classement, est mieux placé pour cette tache ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

J'ai mis mes lunettes ça va mieux  

*Bien sûr que je viens
*
- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Grug
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- PonkHead
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- silvio
- Tibomong4
- tirhum
-

*Huh chais pas encore, je me tâte
*

-

*Ça va pas être fezable, je matterai les photos
*

- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odré
-


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

*Bien s&#251;r que je viens
*
- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Grug
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N&#176;6
- Nexka
- Philire
- PonkHead
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum

*Huh chais pas encore, je me t&#226;te
*

-  silvio

*&#199;a va pas &#234;tre fezable, je matterai les photos
*

- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odr&#233;


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

*Bien s&#251;r que je viens
*
- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Grug
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- PonkHead
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- silvio
- Tibomong4
- tirhum
-

*Huh chais pas encore, je me t&#226;te
*

-
*
&#199;a va pas &#234;tre fezable, je matterai les photos*
- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odr&#233;
-Christpeople  
-


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, pas cette fois-ci.
> Je me consacre à mes tâches récentes de président/fondateur du premier _ThinkTank_ du chateau afin de pouvoir assister le futur maître du chateau dans ses volontés de réforme.





Christpeople a dit:


> J'ai mis mes lunettes ça va mieux
> 
> *Bien sûr que je viens
> *
> ...



Oh !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

*Bien sûr que je viens
*
- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Grug
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- PonkHead
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum

*Huh chais pas encore, je me tâte
*

-  silvio

*Ça va pas être fezable, je matterai les photos
*

- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odré
- christpeople


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

JE NE SUIS PAS CANDIDAT FOUTREDIEU !!!


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et queenlucia, morue ?


queenlucia, une morue ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

*Bien s&#251;r que je viens
*
- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Grug
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N&#176;6
- Nexka
- Philire
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum

*Huh chais pas encore, je me t&#226;te
*

-  silvio

*&#199;a va pas &#234;tre fezable, je matterai les photos
*

- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odr&#233;
- christpeople
- ponkhead

vous avez remarquer que si vous n'&#233;crivez rien dans le corps du texte, l'envoi du post ne se fait pas, c'est pratique pour enlever les quote et ce que je suis en train de dire en ce moment


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

*Bien sûr que je viens
*
- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum

*Huh chais pas encore, je me tâte
*

-  silvio
-  Grug

*Ça va pas être fezable, je matterai les photos
*

- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odré
- christpeople
- PonkHead


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

C'est immonde cette pr&#233;sentation... Immonde.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3977086 a dit:
			
		

> C'est immonde cette présentation... Immonde.



Ouais mais tous ces candidats moi ça me fout l'tourni.


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> JE NE SUIS PAS CANDIDAT FOUTREDIEU !!!



Moi j'vote pour PonkHead


----------



## Nobody (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> JE NE SUIS PAS CANDIDAT FOUTREDIEU !!!




Tu n'es pas candidat, mon ch&#233;ri, mais tu es &#233;ligible. Il est donc possible de voter pour toi m&#234;me si tu ne te pr&#233;sentes pas.

Extrait de la Constitution: "Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs)."

Bonjour chez vous.







			
				odr&#233;;3977091 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais tous ces candidats moi &#231;a me fout l'tourni.



Il faut distinguer entre joueurs candidats et joueurs &#233;ligibles.


Bonjour chez vous z&#244;ssi.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3977086 a dit:
			
		

> C'est immonde cette présentation... Immonde.


oui, tu as raison,; c'est beaucoup plus joli comme ça :rateau:







- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum






- silvio
- Grug






- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odré
- christpeople
- PonkHead


----------



## N°6 (20 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour chez vous.



 Non mais, c'est fini de me piquer mes discours, oui ?! 
'Sont pay&#233;s pour faire quoi vos spin doctors ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> oui, tu as raison,; c'est beaucoup plus joli comme &#231;a :rateau:
> 
> :burps:


Bordel... Plus de boules rouges... Vais devoir avertir...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Il faut distinguer entre joueurs candidats et joueurs éligibles.


Facile : les derniers eux peuvent glander pendant la campagne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Et si on choisissait le prochain maître grâce à un tournoi de catch dans la boue ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si on choisissait le prochain maître grâce à un tournoi de catch dans la boue ?


D'accord. Si le prochain ma&#238;tre est une ma&#238;tresse.


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Facile : les derniers eux peuvent glander pendant la campagne



Oh ? 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'accord. Si le prochain ma&#238;tre est une ma&#238;tresse.


Tra&#238;tresse ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Facile : les derniers eux peuvent glander pendant la campagne





PonkHead a dit:


> Et si on choisissait le prochain maître grâce à un tournoi de catch dans la boue ?





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'accord. Si le prochain maître est une maîtresse.



J'apporte les pop corn  
Qui prends les bières ?


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'apporte les pop corn
> Qui prends les bières ?



les bières sont pour moi :rateau:


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

Vu qu'il faut retourner 250 posts plus haut pour en avoir une trace, il serait bon que les tenanciers de ce claque et les candidats &#224; la magistrature supr&#232;me commencent &#224; mettre en signature les dates de cloture de la campagne et &#224; qui il faut envoyer son paquet pour voter.

*La cl&#244;ture du vote est donc fix&#233;e par le belge au mercredi 27 septembre &#224; 20h.*


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Heure belge.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'accord. Si le prochain ma&#238;tre est une ma&#238;tresse.


J'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; pour une &#233;preuve de d&#233;fil&#233; en maillot !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> J'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; pour une &#233;preuve de d&#233;fil&#233; en maillot !


Topless, &#233;videmment.


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

Non, mouill&#233; peut suffire.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Non, mouillé peut suffire.



Tu candidates ou tu regarde le match toi aussi ?


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Me tentez pas.. J'en ai plein en stock. Mouill&#233; ou non d'ailleurs 

J'ai d&#233;couvert une chambre cach&#233;e dans le ch&#226;teau y'a pas longtemps.. Tentures aux murs, miroir au plafond, estampes chinoises sur le rebord du lit.. savaient vivre, y'a pas &#224; dire :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Me tentez pas.. J'en ai plein en stock. Mouillé ou non d'ailleurs
> 
> J'ai découvert une chambre cachée dans le château y'a pas longtemps.. Tentures aux murs, miroir au plafond, estampes chinoises sur le rebord du lit.. savaient vivre, y'a pas à dire :love:



Installée dès mon mandat, c'est dire. Mais j'ai pas donné les clés à tout le monde, la preuve.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3977226 a dit:
			
		

> Tu candidates ou tu regarde le match toi aussi ?



rezba en maillot topless  :mouais: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Ouais... Mais &#224; quand le ch&#226;teau _taupe_less ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3977246 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Mais à quand le château _taupe_less ?


je profite de cette contribution pour rappeller que la rédaction du "journal" du Château est en route...
envoyez vos articles, signez les de votre pseudo ou d'un _"pseudo de plume"_.....
que les dessinateurs de presse se fassent connaître!......
de l'imagination !!.....  

pour toutes demandes ou contributions--------> MP z'à moi....


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Me tentez pas.. J'en ai plein en stock. Mouillé ou non d'ailleurs
> 
> J'ai découvert une chambre cachée dans le château y'a pas longtemps.. Tentures aux murs, miroir au plafond, estampes chinoises sur le rebord du lit.. savaient vivre, y'a pas à dire :love:



De toute façon, si ils cherchent bien, ils devraient trouver des photos de nous en maillot  Dans les photos archives. :hein: 

Je sais qu'elles existent, je les ai déjà vues


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Me tentez pas.. J'en ai plein en stock. Mouillé ou non d'ailleurs
> 
> J'ai découvert une chambre cachée dans le château y'a pas longtemps.. Tentures aux murs, miroir au plafond, estampes chinoises sur le rebord du lit.. savaient vivre, y'a pas à dire :love:



Re-hum ....
Bon finalement, après mûre réflexion, moultes supplications, et devant l'état de déliquescence avancée de ce gouvernement, j'ai décidé de me présenter.
En tout bien, tout honneur, bien sûr  ....  
Et pour fêter, j'offre une tournée de jambon-beurre


Rezba sort de ce corps !!! (en fait j'avais écrit DocEvil, mais en fait non .... )


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon finalement, après mûre réflexion, moultes supplications, et devant l'état de déliquescence avancée de ce gouvernement, j'ai décidé de me présenter.



Ehhh Ohhh spéce de traitre  Je croyais que tu étais mon directeur de campagne  
On peut vraiment faire confiance à personne


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Septembre 2006)

il n'y a pas que des photos, il y en a des anim&#233;es aussi, mais bon on va pas donner l'URL, sinon les serveurs vont sauter...

cela dit, regardez bien derri&#232;re toutes les plinthes, tous les tableaux ou tous les recoins, il y a des Isight partout...

enfin je dis &#231;a, je ne sais pas s'il y a eu nettoyage depuis le r&#232;gne de notre grand gourou cosmoplan&#233;taire, le gilbert bourdin de la pose de moquette et tout jonc-de-mer, essuyez vos moustaches...


----------



## dool (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> De toute façon, si ils cherchent bien, ils devraient trouver des photos de nous en maillot  Dans les photos archives. :hein:
> 
> Je sais qu'elles existent, je les ai déjà vues



Même moi j'm'en souviens de ces photos !! ... quoi c'est parceque je les ai accrochées au mur ?! Meuuuhhh non !!   
J'attend toujours les autographes d'ailleurs ! Apposition du teton droit en bas a gauche !


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Me tentez pas.. J'en ai plein en stock. Mouill&#233; ou non d'ailleurs
> 
> J'ai d&#233;couvert une chambre cach&#233;e dans le ch&#226;teau y'a pas longtemps.. Tentures aux murs, miroir au plafond, estampes chinoises sur le rebord du lit.. savaient vivre, y'a pas &#224; dire :love:


:love: c'est un bon début de programme.


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> &#199;a c'est ce qu'on appeler de la resuc&#233;e.
> :love:



Une bonne resuc&#233;e...:rateau:  mais &#231;a fait tr&#232;s concon...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

plus de 10 pages en 5H00 !!! 

De toute les façons, c'est ma reine qui doit passer. (imaginez plein de fleurs, je sais pas dessiner)

Avec Tibomon, gardons la raison
Avec Tibo, reprends une part de gateau
Avec Tibomon, le chemin est orné de bonbon.

*Votez bien, Elysées Tibomon.*


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> plus de 10 pages en 5H00 !!!
> 
> De toute les façons, c'est ma reine qui doit passer. (imaginez plein de fleurs, je sais pas dessiner)
> 
> ...



Pour une réforme de l'orthographe ? 

Vu son Bilan désastreux, une nouvelle présidente serait plus appropriée, et nous avons sur ce tour au moins 2 candidates valables.


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je les ai.
> En fait c'est imprimé au fond de mes beaux yeux : la _persistance rétinienne chronique patho-hormonobsessionnelle_, ça s'appelle.
> La dernière fois que j'ai fait un fond de l'il, l'ophtalmo est resté scotché devant en contemplation pendant une heure et demi, il a appelé ses collègues et tout !
> :love:










    ​


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

Qui a eu la chance de prendre cette charmante photo bucolique?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

C'est sign&#233;...



BON IL OUVRE CE BUREAU DE VOTE ????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

ben remi.G est un indice

edit : Putain encore une fois ... toujours deux temps de retard ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Autruche toast&#233;e au menu ce soir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3977398 a dit:
			
		

> C'est signé...
> 
> 
> 
> BON IL OUVRE CE BUREAU DE VOTE ????





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3977403 a dit:
			
		

> Autruche toastée au menu ce soir...




Ceci dit, le bureau de vote est ouvert... depuis hier 20h.


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3977398 a dit:
			
		

> C'est signé...
> 
> 
> 
> BON IL OUVRE CE BUREAU DE VOTE ????




Ça compte double le vote d'un modo ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Au moins. De toutes fa&#231;ons si c'est pas le cas, je ferme le fil...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

c'est qui au fait remi G. ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> plus de 10 pages en 5H00 !!!


c'est pour cela que je me permet de redire...... :


tirhum a dit:


> je profite de cette contribution pour rappeller que la rédaction du "journal" du Château est en route...
> envoyez vos articles, signez les de votre pseudo ou d'un _"pseudo de plume"_.....
> que les dessinateurs de presse se fassent connaître!......
> de l'imagination !!.....
> ...



sinon voter pour mado ?! mmmhhh.... faut que je réfléchisse.....


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3977421 a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui au fait remi G. ?



Le mec qui a pris la photo.

CQFD


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> c'est pour cela que je me permet de redire...... :
> 
> 
> sinon voter pour mado ?! mmmhhh.... faut que je réfléchisse.....



ouais, mais en attendant, mon tdb est tout pourri maintenant. L'opposition revancharde m'a envoyé par MP un cassoulet en 4X3 !:hein: 

Il y a des transports qui se perdent tiens. 

Comment ça j'ai dit qui c'était? mais non. :rose:  Ha mais, pas besoin, tout le monde a compris que la démocratie et le P*******, c'était comme boire un Chateau petrus avec un cordon bleu (vous savez le truc infâme: pané, fromage sans provenance, et vague tranche de viande reconstitué)....:mouais: 

T'as de la chance que ce soit une contrée soeur. :love:


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> c'est pour cela que je me permet de redire...... :
> 
> 
> sinon voter pour mado ?! mmmhhh.... faut que je réfléchisse.....




Bon va falloir que je réfléchisse à me présenter alors 

Mais je vous préviens, moi, à part la luxure (et j'ai pas dit le luxe, ça je m'en balance  ), y'a pas grand chose qui m'intéresse en ce moment. Oui, oui, pas qu'en ce moment, je sais. Et j'assume 
Alors n'attendez pas de grandes promesses.. Juste des caresses, et de la tendresse, et de l'ivresse, bref, vous avez compris je pense


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3977246 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Mais &#224; quand le ch&#226;teau _taupe_less ?


Il est gros ce man&#232;ge hein dis 



mado a dit:


> Me tentez pas.. J'en ai plein en stock. Mouill&#233; ou non d'ailleurs
> 
> J'ai d&#233;couvert une chambre cach&#233;e dans le ch&#226;teau y'a pas longtemps.. Tentures aux murs, miroir au plafond, estampes chinoises sur le rebord du lit.. savaient vivre, y'a pas &#224; dire :love:



Passons du stock au flux tendu 



mado a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je r&#233;fl&#233;chisse &#224; me pr&#233;senter alors
> 
> Mais je vous pr&#233;viens, moi, &#224; part la luxure (et j'ai pas dit le luxe, &#231;a je m'en balance  ), y'a pas grand chose qui m'int&#233;resse en ce moment. Oui, oui, pas qu'en ce moment, je sais. Et j'assume
> Alors n'attendez pas de grandes promesses.. Juste des caresses, et de la tendresse, et de l'ivresse, bref, vous avez compris je pense



Assumer, &#231;a nous changera de la dictature en court. C'est d&#233;j&#224; plus qu'un programme.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

Le programme sera donc attraper la souris pour la tremper dans l'huile ?


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je r&#233;fl&#233;chisse &#224; me pr&#233;senter alors
> 
> Mais je vous pr&#233;viens, moi, &#224; part la luxure (et j'ai pas dit le luxe, &#231;a je m'en balance  ), y'a pas grand chose qui m'int&#233;resse en ce moment. Oui, oui, pas qu'en ce moment, je sais. Et j'assume
> Alors n'attendez pas de grandes promesses.. Juste des caresses, et de la tendresse, et de l'ivresse, bref, vous avez compris je pense




MADO PRESIDENTE !!!
Ouais trop bien !!

Ha c'est pas maintenant qu'on affiche?
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2006)

Mado est éligible non ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Huh oui pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je réfléchisse à me présenter alors
> 
> Mais je vous préviens, moi, à part la luxure (et j'ai pas dit le luxe, ça je m'en balance  ), y'a pas grand chose qui m'intéresse en ce moment. Oui, oui, pas qu'en ce moment, je sais. Et j'assume
> Alors n'attendez pas de grandes promesses.. Juste des caresses, et de la tendresse, et de l'ivresse, bref, vous avez compris je pense


.....  :love:




©Frazetta​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mado est éligible non ?



Elle réfléchie à sa position à venir


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2006)

Typique moi quand je mets une perruque et des faux muscles.

Mado est &#233;ligible, point.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> MADO PRESIDENTE !!!
> Ouais trop bien !!
> 
> Ha c'est pas maintenant qu'on affiche?
> :rose:


si la campagne est lanc&#233;e ! :love:


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et si on choisissait le prochain ma&#238;tre gr&#226;ce &#224; un tournoi de catch dans la boue ?


Oh oui ! Oh oui ! Fab peut relever ce d&#233;fi j'en suis s&#251;re. rrrrrr:love: 



tirhum a dit:


> je profite de cette contribution pour rappeller que la r&#233;daction du "journal" du Ch&#226;teau est en route...
> envoyez vos articles, signez les de votre pseudo ou d'un _"pseudo de plume"_.....
> que les dessinateurs de presse se fassent conna&#238;tre!......
> de l'imagination !!.....
> ...


Est-ce qu'on peut envoyer des affiches de campagne ?





macelene a dit:


> _photo buccolique_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah &#231;a y en a &#234;tre de la propagande pas tr&#232;s jolie jolie. 

Bien la r&#233;volution est rentr&#233;e, et elle a tr&#232;s envie de crier :
Le pouvoir au peuple ! Ne vous laissez pas berner par les chants des sir&#232;nes, elles vous soumettront &#224; tous leurs d&#233;sirs, &#224; leurs ca...ahem..bbbrrbbll, bref ! La r&#233;volution et le PPRAC, c'est l'homme libre !
Votez Fab'fab, il est beau, il est frais, il a de la croupe mon poulain !


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ehhh Ohhh spéce de traitre  Je croyais que tu étais mon directeur de campagne
> On peut vraiment faire confiance à personne



Ah nan, nan, le traître patenté, c'est Ed. Moi je ne suis qu'un succédané, un traître lyophilisé
  



mado a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je réfléchisse à me présenter alors
> 
> Mais je vous préviens, moi, à part la luxure (et j'ai pas dit le luxe, ça je m'en balance  ), y'a pas grand chose qui m'intéresse en ce moment. Oui, oui, pas qu'en ce moment, je sais. Et j'assume
> Alors n'attendez pas de grandes promesses.. Juste des caresses, et de la tendresse, et de l'ivresse, bref, vous avez compris je pense



Bon finalement vu que le but de ma candidature était de faire perdurer la luxure mise en place par Dave, et que d'aucuns  :love: :love: s'y entendent mieux que moi, je passe la main ...
Oui et il ne vaut pas perdre de vue que la déontologie m'obligeait à voter pour moi, et par la même, me condamnait à l'échec ...  
Finalement Nexka soit fier de moi 
(on peut pas en dire autant de Ed .... )


----------



## Nobody (20 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3977419 a dit:
			
		

> Au moins. De toutes fa&#231;ons si c'est pas le cas, je ferme le fil...




En tant que Chambellan, j'accepte jusqu'&#224; 5 de tes voix parce que c'est toi.
(je les reprendrai sur 4 autres pigeons, pas de probl&#232;me, tu sais bien: "quand on veut, on peut".)   
 


tirhum a dit:


> .....  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ben tu as enfin trouv&#233; le temps de me dessiner. De dos, d'accord, mais c'est un d&#233;but, bien s&#251;r. Continue &#224; t'appliquer: tu progresses.
 



Ceci dit, et &#224; propos de luxure, d'aucuns nous en ont promis lors de l&#233;gislatures pr&#233;c&#233;dentes et nous n'avons rien eu, vu, re&#231;u et tutti quanti.

Alors, hein bon, s'il vous plait, je vous en prie.

Bonjour chez vous.


(N&#176;6:  )


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> .....  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors. Pour commencer.
Manque le narguilé. Et le plateau à thé.


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; mon vote (*Nexka ?* :love, si Mado se pr&#233;sente ce sera pour un prochain tour, on ne se d&#233;dit pas en cours de route avec ces dames, non mais


----------



## Nobody (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Moi j'ai déjà donné mon vote (*Nexka ?* :love, si Mado se présente ce sera pour un prochain tour, on ne se dédit pas en cours de route avec ces dames, non mais



Pour être valable, tout vote doit être communiqué au Chambellan (en l'occurence votre serviteur) par MP.

Bonjour chez vous. (N°6 )


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle réfléchie à sa position à venir




Exactement


----------



## Craquounette (20 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ceci dit, et à propos de luxure, d'aucuns nous en ont promis lors de législatures précédentes et nous n'avons rien eu, vu, reçu et tutti quanti...



Il fallait être au bon endroit... au bon moment  

Mado t'as une option Hammam dans ton programme ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Septembre 2006)

Je veux bien voter Mado


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il fallait être au bon endroit... au bon moment
> 
> Mado t'as une option Hammam dans ton programme ?



Tu en doutes ? 
Par là, derrière les miroirs.


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

c'est ici qu'on refait le monde?


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je veux bien voter Mado



Ouch.. :rose: :love:

Mais chuuuut ! Ne dis rien à ton père, il va penser que j'ai de mauvaises influences sur toi


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bien la révolution est rentrée, et elle a très envie de crier :
> Le pouvoir au peuple !



*La révolution du peuple est une illusion!*

Abreuvé de séries et talk show débiles le peuple ne pense qu'à voter par SMS et se noyer dans son colestérole.

Il faut restaurer la liberté de penser, le libertinage débridé, l'envie de l'autre, la clef de 12 et le bilboquet.

"Quel profond imbécile aurait loutrecuidance de soutenir,              au nom des grands principes révolutionnaires, quun immonde              boudin trapu possède les mêmes armes pour asseoir son              bonheur terrestre quune grande fille aux mille charmes troubles              où lil se pose et chancelle avec une bienveillante              lubricité contenue."

Il faut tout changer et voter pour 
LE GROUPE DE LIBERATION DES ILLUSIONS (GROULDI)


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Pour &#234;tre valable, tout vote doit &#234;tre communiqu&#233; au Chambellan (en l'occurence votre serviteur) par MP.
> 
> Bonjour chez vous. (N&#176;6 )





Je savais*. Rappelez moi donc la deadline, svp 


_Proposition: encore la m&#234;me qu'il y a super longtemps: une page r&#233;capitulatrice organigramme du Chateau et date des &#233;lections. Simple texte html largement suffisant. Lien en haut de page ou endroit facile &#224; chopper sans se tartir les 15 derni&#232;res pages _

*Mais merci de le rappeler quand m&#234;me


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> c'est ici qu'on refait le monde?


Toi tu n'écoutes pas le chant des sirènes et tu viens direct au bureau de la révolution, y a des affiches à coller.


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Toi tu n'écoutes pas le chant des sirènes et tu viens direct au bureau de la révolution, y a des affiches à coller.



huhu...des sirènes? :rateau: elles sont où? :lol:


----------



## Craquounette (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tu en doutes ?



Oh non  Je voulais juste me faire envie...



mado a dit:


> Par là, derrière les miroirs.



Tout cela me semble parfait  Manque plus que les serviettes  



teo a dit:


> _Proposition: encore la même qu'il y a super longtemps: une page récapitulatrice organigramme du Chateau et date des élections. Simple texte html largement suffisant. Lien en haut de page ou endroit facile à chopper sans se tartir les 15 dernières pages _



Je n'aurais pas mieux dit  
Idée : l'insérer en lien dans les signatures des locataires du château ... non ?
Si c'est con ce que je dis, je me tais...


----------



## Nobody (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Je savais*. Rappelez moi donc la deadline, svp
> 
> 
> _Proposition: encore la même qu'il y a super longtemps: une page récapitulatrice organigramme du Chateau et date des élections. Simple texte html largement suffisant. Lien en haut de page ou endroit facile à chopper sans se tartir les 15 dernières pages _
> ...




Constitution, dates et liste des candidats dans ma signature dès à présent. 

Bonjour chez vous. (N°6 )


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je réfléchisse à me présenter alors
> 
> Mais je vous préviens, moi, à part la luxure (et j'ai pas dit le luxe, ça je m'en balance  ), y'a pas grand chose qui m'intéresse en ce moment. Oui, oui, pas qu'en ce moment, je sais. Et j'assume
> Alors n'attendez pas de grandes promesses.. Juste des caresses, et de la tendresse, et de l'ivresse, bref, vous avez compris je pense




Rhhhaaaa  J'allucine  Comment tu les allumes :hein: 
_Et en plus toi tu as aucun commentaire de Roberto sur ta boite à MP qui explose_ :mouais: 

*EHHHHH* D'abord je vous signale que moi aussi je suis sur la photo de Macelene   

Bon ok changement de stratégie, tu veux la guerre dans la luxure Mado, tu l'auras


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhhhaaaa  J'allucine  Comment tu les allumes :hein:
> _Et en plus toi tu as aucun commentaire de Roberto sur ta boite à MP qui explose_ :mouais:
> 
> *EHHHHH* D'abord je vous signale que moi aussi je suis sur la photo de Macelene
> ...










 :rateau:


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhhhaaaa  J'allucine  Comment tu les allumes :hein:
> _Et en plus toi tu as aucun commentaire de Roberto sur ta boite à MP qui explose_ :mouais:
> 
> *EHHHHH* D'abord je vous signale que moi aussi je suis sur la photo de Macelene
> ...



en même temps, il est pas encore minuit... alors on se calme Mesdames


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhhhaaaa  J'allucine  Comment tu les allumes :hein:
> _Et en plus toi tu as aucun commentaire de Roberto sur ta boite à MP qui explose_ :mouais:
> 
> *EHHHHH* D'abord je vous signale que moi aussi je suis sur la photo de Macelene
> ...



Nous avons donc des valeurs communes


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> en même temps, il est pas encore minuit... alors on se calme Mesdames


Arrête t'es pas crédible. 
Bon, puisqu'il faut s'y mettre, bientôt sur vos écrans "In bed with la révolution".
*La révolution ne recule devant rien pour le peuple, la révolution sera sessuelle ou ne sera pas !*
Et on arrête de me piquer mes étalons.
Non mais.
C'est vrai quoi c'est pas du juste.Même moi je louche:rateau:


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Arrête t'es pas crédible.
> Bon, puisqu'il faut s'y mettre, bientôt sur vos écrans "In bed with la révolution".
> *La révolution ne recule devant rien pour le peuple, la révolution sera sessuelle ou ne sera pas !*
> Et on arrête de me piquer mes étalons.
> ...



"In bed with madonna".
Ça marche aussi 




N'est-ce pas teo ?  :love:


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Nous avons donc des valeurs communes



Tu m'etonnes   


Mais moi encore ça va,  Je peux toujours sortir courrir nue dans la neige pour me calmer


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

une preuve ?!


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *La révolution du peuple est une illusion!*
> 
> Abreuvé de séries et talk show débiles le peuple ne pense qu'à voter par SMS et se noyer dans son colestérole.
> 
> ...



Adhérez au GROULDI et recevez gratuitement un slip dédicacé de Raymond Barre.








:affraid:


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> *la révolution sera sessuelle ou ne sera pas !*



si c'est ça... alors, ViVa la REVOLUTION  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un pour lui définir la luxure ?


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour lui définir la luxure ?



t'inquiète, j'ai eu des cours intensifs  ^-^


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> t'inquiète, j'ai eu des cours intensifs  ^-^



Genre comme celle là    :rateau:


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

t'aurai pas la m&#234;me en bleu? nan, parce que je suis un m&#226;le moi


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> "In bed with madonna".
> &#199;a marche aussi
> 
> 
> ...


je veux bien &#234;tre le propagandiste portraitiste officiel... 
j'ai le mouvement de...crayon naturel pour le "_d&#233;shabill&#233;_" et "_choses d&#233;licates_".... :rose: :love: 




 

Mesdames, mesdemoiselles...  
_Messieurs ?!..... _


----------



## Christpeople (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> t'aurai pas la même en bleu? nan, parce que je suis un mâle moi



Voila


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je veux bien être le propagandiste portraitiste officiel...
> j'ai le mouvement de...crayon naturel pour le "_déshabillé_" et "_choses délicates_".... :rose: :love:
> 
> 
> ...


gribouilleur de la Horde? & beh... tu gribouilles vachement bien pour un hordeux


----------



## silvio (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhhhaaaa  J'allucine  Comment tu les allumes :hein:
> _Et en plus toi tu as aucun commentaire de Roberto sur ta boite à MP qui explose_ :mouais:
> 
> *EHHHHH* D'abord je vous signale que moi aussi je suis sur la photo de Macelene
> ...





Nexka a dit:


> Tu m'etonnes
> 
> 
> Mais moi encore ça va,  Je peux toujours sortir courrir nue dans la neige pour me calmer



Bon il est clair que ton programme est consistant et plein de bon sens 
Je me tate (ici et ici voir fig. 1)
 
Directeur de campagne, ça peut avoir accès à l'open bar ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> gribouilleur de la Horde? & beh... tu gribouilles vachement bien pour un hordeux


il faut de ... l'_ardeur_ !!.....


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> t'aurai pas la même en bleu? nan, parce que je suis un mâle moi


On a dit pas avant d'aller au lit ! C'est fini de perturber la campagne électorale oui ? Tu vas voter et pis c'est tout. Vilain.
Excusez-moi, je vais le ranger.:rose: 
Bon thirum, arrête de me dessiner c'est gênant, non vraiment.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> (...) Bon thirum, arrête de me dessiner c'est gênant, non vraiment.


le poulet ?!....


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> On a dit pas avant d'aller au lit ! C'est fini de perturber la campagne électorale oui ? Tu vas voter et pis c'est tout. Vilain.
> Excusez-moi, je vais le ranger.:rose:



mouarf, essaye seulement


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon il est clair que ton programme est consistant et plein de bon sens
> Je me tate (ici et ici voir fig. 1)
> 
> Directeur de campagne, ça peut avoir accès à l'open bar ?



 

Elle va finir par s'abîmer à force que tu la retournes ta veste


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> le poulet ?!....


Arf.:rateau: 
*La révolution c'est pas du poulet ! Avec la révolution, tu l'as pas dans le croupion ! *
Et sur ce je vais m'pieuter, je vous laisse avec les Mélusines. Elles sont trop fortes pour moi là.


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> t'inquiète, j'ai eu des cours intensifs  ^-^



Le problème, avec les campagnes très féminines, c'est qu'il y a toujours de petits glandeurs pour venir se tirer sur la nouille en regardant les affiches.

Enfin bon, vazy mado, mets-les tous sur le dos.


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Le problème, avec les campagnes très féminines, c'est qu'il y a toujours de petits glandeurs pour venir se tirer sur la nouille en regardant les affiches.



pfff... jaloux :rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour lui définir la luxure ?


Pourquoi pas j'ai quasi été "Ministre de" alors



mado a dit:


> "In bed with madonna".
> Ça marche aussi
> 
> N'est-ce pas teo ?  :love:





UnAm a dit:


> t'aurai pas la même en bleu? nan, parce que je suis un mâle moi



T'inquiètes, question couleur, tu verras pas la différence 

Mado, on lui fait _Justify my love_ ? Je suis sûr qu'il apprendra vite


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Le problème, avec les campagnes très féminines, c'est qu'il y a toujours de petits glandeurs pour venir se tirer sur la nouille en regardant les affiches.
> 
> Enfin bon, vazy mado, mets-les tous sur le dos.



Pour certains j'enfilerais bien la combine d'Uma, effectivement.


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Le probl&#232;me, avec les campagnes tr&#232;s f&#233;minines, c'est qu'il y a toujours de petits glandeurs pour venir se tirer sur la nouille en regardant les affiches.
> 
> Enfin bon, vazy mado, mets-les tous sur le dos.



j'ai connu un jeune homme comme ca qui ne savait pas trop comment se faire plaisir.
Il savait qu'il fallait vaguement secouer un truc.

Un jour que je le croisais dans un couloir devisant sur l'avenir de l'humanit&#233; je lui pose la question:

- Alors mon bon Remi que fais tu l&#224;?
- Ben je me branle, qu'il dit.

ET BEN Si c'est ca l'electorat de ces dames ... *BONJOUR LA TETE DU FUTUR GOUVERNEMENT *


----------



## Nexka (20 Septembre 2006)

Aller hop, je vous rappelle mon programme.  
_C'est une stratégie publicitaire le martellement il parait _:mouais: 

- *Si je suis élue, le temps mon mandat, j'assurerai un service de nuit au château. C'est à dire*:
* Un service de sécurité et de surveillance, qui permettront aux habitants de dormir sur leur deux oreilles sans craindre de retrouver le château sans dessus dessous à leur réveil. 
* Un service de soutien moral. Pour tout les dépressifs, insomniaque, bourreau de travail et autres personnes noctambules. 
* Un simulacre de soutien technique si besoin est. (Oui enfin je suis pas experte mais je ferai ce que je peux) 
* Un résumé des pages précédentes à la demande. (Quoique je changerai peut être des choses à mon avantage  )
* Un service rose (seuleument à partir de 18 ans) Où je vous raconterai des anecdotes de mes 5 ans de surveillance dans un internat de jeunes filles. Ou de soirées pyjama entre copines  :rose: 

 *VOTER NEXKA C'EST SYMPA *


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> * Un service rose (seuleument à partir de 18 ans) Où je vous raconterai des anecdotes de mes 5 ans de surveillance dans un internat de jeunes filles. Ou de soirées pyjama entre copines  :rose:



Y a t'il une règle empechant tout candidat à l'investiture de voter pour quelqu'un d'autre?



...





:love:


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Pourquoi pas j'ai quasi été "Ministre de" alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... c'est ça...


----------



## Melounette (20 Septembre 2006)

On ne critique pas l'électorat de la révolution ! Le peuple a le droit de s'exprimer ! 
La révolution tient à remercier Teo pour la diffusion de ce clip que ça faisait longtemps que je l'avais pas vu. Woh pitaing. 
Teo avec nous ! Teo avec nous !\o/


----------



## Patamach (20 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... c'est &#231;a...



Tu pr&#233;f&#232;res peut &#234;tre Franky says Relax




:style:


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

On avait &#231;a dans les caves du Minist&#232;re... les nioubes en ressortaient pas grandi.

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on se marrait bien


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai rien compris*, mais je dis qu'il faut voter Nexka, parce que je suis sûr que vous lui ferez plaisir    :love: :love: :rose:






_ Voter Nexka c'est sympa !  _





_* en même temps j'ai rien lu_​


----------



## Nexka (21 Septembre 2006)

Spyro a dit:


> Moi j'ai rien compris*, mais je dis qu'il faut voter Nexka, parce que je suis sûr que vous lui ferez plaisir    :love: :love: :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mon Spirounet :love: :love:  :love:


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Elle va finir par s'abîmer à force que tu la retournes ta veste


J'en ai plusieurs ....




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> Et pour les calmer, précise bien que ton frangin a beau être éminemment sympathique, c'est une sorte de Navy Seal© surentrainé, et je n'ai pas oublié le jour où il m'a trouvé dans ton lit ton canapé-lit !
> :sick:


Il t'a offert les croissants ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Pour ne plus voir &#231;a :






Votez Nechka.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour ne plus voir &#231;a :
> 
> _dessin_
> 
> Votez Nechka.


Qui c'est Ne*ch*ka?  


_edit : ouch, &#231;a sent le cram&#233;. _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Nech qui ??? :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (21 Septembre 2006)

et encore ...



:mouais:


----------



## rezba (21 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Et moi je_ non rien.



T'as failli être vulgaire, rob.


----------



## joanes (21 Septembre 2006)

Avec toutes ces gonzesses qui se présentent, le Castel en ce moment, c'est un peu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

Y'a une faute sur ton affiche.


----------



## Nobody (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour ne plus voir ça :
> 
> 
> 
> Votez Nechka.




*Je signale qu'en matière de politique sociale, c'est uniquement sous la législature de Tibo que les richesses de l'ensemble des joueurs a augmenté.

En effet, l'Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres n'a pas retiré les 5 points comme sa fonction l'y autorise. De ce fait, l'ensemble des richesses a progressé de 5 (Maitre) + 3 (Leader de l'Opposition) + 2 (Chambellan) + 5 (points distribués par le Maitre), soit un total de 12 points.

Sous les législatures précédentes, l'ensemble des richesses n'a augmenté que de 7 points.

La politique sociale du gouvernement TibomonG4 a ainsi fait progresser l'ensemble des richesses de 71% de plus que sous chacune des législatures précédentes (5 points représentant 71% de 7 points).

Pesez le pour et le contre et votez.*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Partant de ce principe l&#224;, il n'y a plus qu'&#224; promettre que les distributions de points positifs seront multipli&#233;s par 10 si le prochain passe... la recette &#233;tait somme toute assez simple ! 

(T'&#233;cris en vert toi ? &#231;a fait peur  )


----------



## rezba (21 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> *
> *5 (Maitre) + 3 (Leader de l'Opposition) + 2 (Chambellan) + 5 (points distribu&#233;s par le Maitre), soit un total de 12 points.


*

*1. Le leader de l'opposition ne r&#233;colte que 2 points, et non 3.
2. 5+5+2+2=*14**


*


> Sous les l&#233;gislatures pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, l'ensemble des richesses n'a augment&#233; que de 7 points.


 Non, de *9*. 5 (MC) + 2 (LO) + 2 (Chambellan)+ 5 (distribu&#233;s par le maitre) - 5 (enlev&#233;s par l'ex&#233;cuteur).
* 
*


> La politique sociale du gouvernement TibomonG4 a ainsi fait progresser l'ensemble des richesses de 71% de plus que sous chacune des l&#233;gislatures pr&#233;c&#233;dentes (5 points repr&#233;sentant 71% de 7 points).


Donc une progression de 5/9&#232;mes, soit 56%, &#224; l'heure actuelle, le tour n'&#233;tant pas fini et l'ex&#233;cuteur pouvant encore faire baisser ces statistiques trompeuses et erron&#233;es. 


Bonjour chez vous.


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2006)

Pfff, toutes ces histoires de points... 

Moi je ne promets qu'un seul point. Le G. Mais pour tout le monde..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Prenez-en de la graine !!!! *&#199;a* c'est un programme !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> *Je signale qu'en mati&#232;re de politique sociale, c'est uniquement sous la l&#233;gislature de Tibo que les richesses de l'ensemble des joueurs a augment&#233;.
> 
> En effet, l'Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres n'a pas retir&#233; les 5 points comme sa fonction l'y autorise. De ce fait, l'ensemble des richesses a progress&#233; de 5 (Maitre) + 3 (Leader de l'Opposition) + 2 (Chambellan) + 5 (points distribu&#233;s par le Maitre), soit un total de 12 points.
> 
> ...


De nouveau, c'est quand on vous a fait la remarque que vous calculez ce genre de chose ?  *Ce calcul, c'est moi, c'est &#224; dire l'Opposition, la vraie, qui vous l'a fait quand vous proposiez de ridicules m&#233;thodes pour redistribuer les points.* Et ce d&#232;s mardi pass&#233;. Post faisant foi. Rappelez-vous, au d&#233;but des d&#233;bats d&#233;ocratiques que vous avez coupez pr&#233;tendant &#224; la mauvaise volont&#233; du conseil l&#233;gislatif. En plus d'&#234;tre dictateurs, vous passer pour des voleurs.

Vous n'avez m&#234;me pas vos propres id&#233;es. Et je ne parle pas de tibo qui brandissait les 5 points qui restaient &#224; retirer  juste avant le d&#233;but de la campagne. 

Une autre question ?


----------



## rezba (21 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pfff, toutes ces histoires de points...
> 
> Moi je ne promets qu'un seul point. Le G. Mais pour tout le monde..




Juste ce point-là ? Pas de brosse-a-dent ni de légo ? ?


----------



## Nobody (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> De nouveau, c'est quand on vous a fait la remarque que vous calculez ce genre de chose ?  *Ce calcul, c'est moi, c'est &#224; dire l'Opposition, la vraie, qui vous l'a fait quand vous proposiez de ridicules m&#233;thodes pour redistribuer les points.* Et ce d&#232;s mardi pass&#233;. Post faisant foi.
> 
> Vous n'avez m&#234;me pas vos propres id&#233;es. Et je ne parle pas de tibo qui brandissait les 5 points &#224; retirer qui restait juste avant le d&#233;but de la campagne.
> 
> Une autre question ?




Nous sommes &#224; l'heure des bilans, c'est bien normal que ces calculs vous parviennent maintenant.

Et ce n'est pas le tout d'&#233;crire des posts, cher Leader de l'Opposition, encore faut-il agir.

Nous l'avons fait.

Rendez-vous compte: 56 % de points en plus pour l'augmentation des richesses globales.

Pesez le pour et le contre et votez.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Nous sommes à l'heure des bilans, c'est bien normal que ces calculs vous parviennent maintenant.
> 
> Et ce n'est pas le tout d'écrire des posts, cher Leader de l'Opposition, encore faut-il agir.
> 
> ...


Vous avez refusé ce conpet pendant les débats. Assumez.

J'ai agi : je l'ai proposé (et je n'ai aucun autre pouvoir, vous oubliez vite...). Vous avez agi : vous l'avez refusé, puis repris maintenant devant le désastre de votre bilan.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Oy&#233; oy&#233;, Capitaine abandonn&#233;

oy&#233;,

le Gouvernement actuel essaie de se faire r&#233;&#233;lire en volant le plan pr&#233;coce de l'Opposition actuelle et essaie d'en retirer un m&#233;rite.

Ils n'ont m&#234;me pas d'id&#233;es.

Yo.


----------



## Nexka (21 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et pour les calmer, précise bien que ton frangin a beau être éminemment sympathique, c'est une sorte de Navy Seal© surentrainé, et je n'ai pas oublié le jour où il m'a trouvé dans ton lit ton canapé-lit !
> :sick:



Et encore, heureusement qu'il y avait ma belle soeur pour le calmer   



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Qui c'est Ne*ch*ka?



En fait Nexka c'est un nom Basque  Et en Basque les "x" se disent "ch"  (comme dans Vixente Lizarazu   )
SM prononce trés bien le Basque :love:  



mado a dit:


> Pfff, toutes ces histoires de points...
> 
> Moi je ne promets qu'un seul point. Le G. Mais pour tout le monde..



Et le A??  T'oublies le "A" Il est trés bien le A aussi. :love: 

_Bon ok c'est que pour les filles, mais on est pas obligé de leur dire_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> *Je signale qu'en matière de politique sociale, c'est uniquement sous la législature de Tibo que les richesses de l'ensemble des joueurs a augmenté.
> 
> En effet, l'Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres n'a pas retiré les 5 points comme sa fonction l'y autorise. De ce fait, l'ensemble des richesses a progressé de 5 (Maitre) + 3 (Leader de l'Opposition) + 2 (Chambellan) + 5 (points distribués par le Maitre), soit un total de 12 points.
> 
> ...


Tout cela n'est qu'inflation. Aussi dangereuse que trompeuse. Cette d&#233;magogie vous fait honte. Si &#231;a continue, vous allez faire comme les hongrois et nous apporter la rigueur &#224; la prochaine l&#233;gislature.


----------



## Nobody (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous avez refus&#233; ce conpet pendant les d&#233;bats. Assumez.
> 
> J'ai agi : je l'ai propos&#233; (et je n'ai aucun autre pouvoir, vous oubliez vite...). Vous avez agi : vous l'avez refus&#233;, puis repris maintenant devant le d&#233;sastre de votre bilan.



Proposer n'est pas agir. Nous avons agi en ne retirant pas les points de l'Ex&#233;cuteur. L'avez-vous fait lorsque vous &#233;tiez en place?



supermoquette a dit:


> Oy&#233; oy&#233;, Capitaine abandonn&#233;
> 
> oy&#233;,
> 
> ...



Je demande &#224; voir le-dit plan pr&#233;coce. En fait de plan, il ne s'agit que d'&#233;jaculation, j'en ai bien peur.

:rateau:  



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tout cela n'est qu'inflation. Aussi dangereuse que trompeuse. Cette d&#233;magogie vous fait honte. Si &#231;a continue, vous allez faire comme les hongrois et nous apporter la rigueur &#224; la prochaine l&#233;gislature.



Pour le savoir, il faut essayer.

Pesez le pour et le contre et votez.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Constitution, dates et liste des candidats dans ma signature dès à présent.
> 
> Bonjour chez vous. (N°6 )



Ah ben enfin ...



Patamach a dit:


> Adhérez au GROULDI et recevez gratuitement un slip dédicacé de Raymond Barre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu devrais offrir tes services de communication à quelques uns de ces candidats :love:


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> De nouveau, c'est quand on vous a fait la remarque que vous calculez ce genre de chose ?  *Ce calcul, c'est moi, c'est à dire l'Opposition, la vraie, qui vous l'a fait quand vous proposiez de ridicules méthodes pour redistribuer les points.* Et ce dès mardi passé. Post faisant foi. Rappelez-vous, au début des débats déocratiques que vous avez coupez prétendant à la mauvaise volonté du conseil législatif. En plus d'être dictateurs, vous passer pour des voleurs.
> Vous n'avez même pas vos propres idées. Et je ne parle pas de tibo qui brandissait les 5 points qui restaient à retirer  juste avant le début de la campagne.


*VOTEZ  SUPERCALCULETTE*


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Proposer n'est pas agir. Nous avons agi en ne retirant pas les points de l'Ex&#233;cuteur. L'avez-vous fait lorsque vous &#233;tiez en place?


En suivant mon id&#233;e oui, celle que les poins a donner et enlever &#224; chaque tour est infiniment plus important que votre ridicule plan de mardi d'en redistribuer 1. Cette id&#233;e n'est pas la v&#244;tre, vous n'avez pas le choix de le reconnaitre car vous l'avez ignor&#233; quand je l'ai &#233;crite (avec le calcul post&#233; deux fois en plus..). 

Par contre quand j'&#233;tais maitre je n'avais rien promis de tel, cela fait toute la diff&#233;rence; vous, accul&#233;s &#224; votre d&#233;sastreux bilan (rien de social, et pourtant vous en aviez promis des choses, juste une modif comme tant de maitres avant vous), vous reprennez &#224; l'ultime minute l'id&#233;e d'un autre, pr&#233;tendant changer la chose (j'avais d'ailleurs fais douloureusement remarquer, en m&#234;me temps, &#224; tibo que ses propres points elle ne les avait pas donn&#233; aux pauvres (!), encore une chose parfaitement ignor&#233;e). Faut-il le rappeler, gouvernement de d&#233;ni, juste bon &#224; recopier ce qui se post ? et le post ou votre chef pr&#233;tendait avoir une trop grande mensu&#233;tude &#224; mon &#233;gard en me faisant remarquer que l'ex&#233;cuteur avait toujours 5 point &#224; enlever, il y a si peu de temps (ce qui prouve votre volte face de derni&#232;re minute) ? encore un petit retournement de veste.... ce n'&#233;tait pas votre intention d&#232;s le d&#233;part, pourtant du temps vous en aviez, du temps... limite 77 celle-l&#224;



Nobody a dit:


> Je demande &#224; voir le-dit plan pr&#233;coce. En fait de plan, il ne s'agit que d'&#233;jaculation, j'en ai bien peur.


Post de mardi pass&#233;, j'ai assez mis de liens que vous avez volontairement ignorez jusqu'.......ici. Quelques post apr&#232;s la guignolesque proposition de votre maitresse.

J'esp&#232;re qu'elle vous payes bien pour rattraper son vide. Je r&#233;it&#232;re ma proposition : vous pouvez d&#233;missionner et je garderai chambellan et ex&#233;cuteur jusqu'&#224; l'&#233;ch&#233;ance.

Au fait avez vous publi&#233; la nouvelle constitution dans son entier ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous n'avez même pas vos propres idées. Et je ne parle pas de tibo qui brandissait les 5 points qui restaient à retirer  juste avant le début de la campagne.
> 
> Une autre question ?



Je ne brandis jamais ce qui ne m'appartient pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous avez refusé ce conpet pendant les débats. Assumez.
> 
> J'ai agi : je l'ai proposé (et je n'ai aucun autre pouvoir, vous oubliez vite...). Vous avez agi : vous l'avez refusé, puis repris maintenant devant le désastre de votre bilan.



Dites-moi, ça vous arrive de penser que tout ne tourne pas autour de vous ? Non, parce que si ce n'est pas le cas... Je crains fort qu'il n'y ait un problème


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> *Je signale qu'en matière de politique sociale, c'est uniquement sous la législature de Tibo que les richesses de l'ensemble des joueurs a augmenté.
> 
> En effet, l'Exécuteur des Basses Oeuvres n'a pas retiré les 5 points comme sa fonction l'y autorise. De ce fait, l'ensemble des richesses a progressé de 5 (Maitre) + 3 (Leader de l'Opposition) + 2 (Chambellan) + 5 (points distribués par le Maitre), soit un total de 12 points.
> 
> ...


je vais peut-être changer de liquette moi ... une petite veste en daim pour la demi-saison ... 



supermoquette a dit:


> Oyé oyé, Capitaine abandonné
> 
> oyé,
> 
> ...


Bon oui .... mais c'est la base, nan ?



odré a dit:


> Ah ben enfin ...
> 
> Tu devrais offrir tes services de communication à quelques uns de ces candidats :love:


Je pense que tout est dit !
Merci Odré

ton écran aussi est couvert de postillons ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> (j'avais d'ailleurs fais douloureusement remarquer, en même temps, à tibo que ses propres points elle ne les avait pas donné aux pauvres (!), encore une chose parfaitement ignorée).



Nous ne sommes pas à la veille du jour où je vous obéirai au doigt et à l'oeil, même pas à l'avant-veille d'ailleurs. Mais cette réflexion est bien la réponse à la question que je viens de poser.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dites-moi, &#231;a vous arrive de penser que tout ne tourne pas autour de vous ? Non, parce que si ce n'est pas le cas... Je crains fort qu'il n'y ait un probl&#232;me


Je faisais juste remarquer que vous n'aviez pas d'id&#233;e et que vous voliez celles des autres, ne transformez pas le message. Malheureusement &#231;a tombe sur une de mes id&#233;es. Ce qui me fait bien rire.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nous ne sommes pas &#224; la veille du jour o&#249; je vous ob&#233;irai au doigt et &#224; l'oeil, m&#234;me pas &#224; l'avant-veille d'ailleurs. Mais cette r&#233;flexion est bien la r&#233;ponse &#224; la question que je viens de poser.


La r&#233;ponse vous l'avez dans votre post "j'ai fais un r&#234;ve ..."


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je faisais juste remarquer que vous n'aviez pas d'id&#233;e et que vous voliez celles des autres, ne transformez pas le message. Malheureusement &#231;a tombe sur une de mes id&#233;es. Ce qui me fait bien rire.
> 
> 
> La r&#233;ponse vous l'avez dans votre post "j'ai fais un r&#234;ve ..."



Dites, tous les deux, si le peuple ne vous int&#233;resse plus, faites nous signe, hein  :rateau: 
On peut vous laisser le fil de discussion, et puis aller jouer ailleurs ...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Je fais mon boulot de contre-pouvoir, et j'ai &#224; faire, croyez-moi cher silvio. Le r&#233;visionnisme est parmi nous. Le peuple m'int&#233;resse puisque je fais remarquer que le gouvernement lui ment.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> je vais peut-être changer de liquette moi ... une petite veste en daim pour la demi-saison ...
> 
> 
> Bon oui .... mais c'est la base, nan ?
> ...



Bon résumé


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le peuple m'intéresse puisque je fais remarquer que le gouvernement lui ment.



Oui, surtout s'il n'est pas éligible pour un délit de sale avatar mais ça je crois que Silvio le sait déjà


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

.....marions les protagonistes antinomes et qu'une monarchie duvali&#233;riste &#224; vie soit fond&#233;e...... 

.... 

...je disais &#231;a juste pour faire c****..
d'ailleurs je suis au ch&#226;teau ce que l'ectoplasmie et &#224; la fant&#244;machie :rateau:


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, surtout s'il n'est pas éligible pour un délit de sale avatar mais ça je crois que Silvio le sait déjà


Ah mais oui, c'est vrai !!!! 

Hé Dave, c'est vrai quoi :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> d'ailleurs je suis au château ce que l'ectoplasmie et à la fantômachie :rateau:



Je ne peux pas croire à tant de mollesse


----------



## Patamach (21 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Dites, tous les deux, si le peuple ne vous int&#233;resse plus, faites nous signe, hein  :rateau:
> On peut vous laisser le fil de discussion, et puis aller jouer ailleurs ...



Strat&#233;gie dite du P&#232;re Fran&#231;ois.

Ils apparaissent ennemis aux yeux de toutes et tous mais complotent en silence le futur partage du pouvoir. 
Pour mieux te planter dans le dos le couteau de la trahison.


Affreux.


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Stratégie dite du Père François.
> 
> Ils apparaissent ennemis aux yeux de toutes et tous mais complotent en silence le futur partage du pouvoir.
> Pour mieux te planter dans le dos le couteau de la trahison.
> ...


Et à la fin, ils se marient et ils ont une ribambelle de .... de quoi au fait ?
:mouais:


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

...politiquement &#231;a donne quoi tout &#231;a ....
..parce que j'ai rien suivi ....
...j'ai cru comprendre qu'il ya avait une gestion  de profit sous le r&#232;gne de Tibo mais que le r&#233;volutionnaire moustachu (mais pas mexicain..Suisse) revendiquait la recette alchimique des votes en point-or .....

....comme j'ai pas compris les r&#232;gles du d&#233;but ....
....je viens juste mettre la zone aux cr&#233;naux histoire de voir si ya pas un banquet o&#249; taper l'incruste et une troubadouce &#224; trousser ....ventrebleu !!!!!!  

...mais sinon ...oui .....je sors !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

> Et &#224; la fin, ils se marient et ils ont une ribambelle de .... de quoi au fait ?


'pr&#233;f&#232;re pas savoir... Apr&#232;s les souvenirs d'&#233;ther me reviennent aux narines, ces petits jappements plaintifs au fond du sac en plastique opaque... C'est trop d'horreur.


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2006)

Dis, tu seras mon exécuteur des basses oeuvres si je suis élue ?
Mais bon, faudra t'aguérrir un peu néanmoins


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3978661 a dit:
			
		

> 'préfère pas savoir... Après les souvenirs d'éther me reviennent aux narines, ces petits jappements plaintifs au fond du sac en plastique opaque... C'est trop d'horreur.




...ah parce que tu penses que ça tiendrait dans *un* sac :mouais:   

...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas l'intention d'attendre la fin du terme... trop risqu&#233;. &#199;a na&#238;t s&#251;rement avec des dents...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Dis, tu seras mon exécuteur des basses oeuvres si je suis élue ?
> Mais bon, faudra t'aguérrir un peu néanmoins


M'aguerrir ? Que je m'adoucisse plut&#244;t ? non ? M'para&#238;t un peu coll&#233;-mont&#233; par ici. Faut mettre des patins, tout &#231;a... Faudrait que je rentre dans le moule. Pas trop mon style... Mais que ne ferais-je pour vous ? Je peux vous appeler _Ma&#238;tresse_ ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3978673 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux vous appeler _Maîtresse_ ?



Décidement, ça leur fait tous le même effet


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2006)

Dans mon langage &#224; moi on dit rouler des patins


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Dans mon langage à moi on dit rouler des patins



Je n'ose imaginer ce que vous entendez par prendre une gamelle :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...politiquement ça donne quoi tout ça ....



Une gestion parfaite du pouvoir et des ressources


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...politiquement ça donne quoi tout ça ....
> ..parce que j'ai rien suivi ....
> ...j'ai cru comprendre qu'il ya avait une gestion  de profit sous le règne de Tibo mais que le révolutionnaire moustachu (mais pas mexicain..Suisse) revendiquait la recette alchimique des votes en point-or .....
> 
> ...



Et ben en fait comment dire t'as tout compris. Moi j'ose plus m'en mêler :affraid: 
Mais sinon y'a de la place pour tous le monde, tu vois même silvio participe  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3978661 a dit:
			
		

> 'préfère pas savoir... Après les souvenirs d'éther me reviennent aux narines, ces petits jappements plaintifs au fond du sac en plastique opaque... C'est trop d'horreur.



Suffit de pas regarder, un ipod sur les oreilles ça prend 5 minutes si c'est pour le bien de tous.... Petits, petits, petits ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une gestion parfaite du pouvoir et des ressources


Mac OSX?


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2006)

Bah, je le dis pas, c'est tout 

Ou alors version bouchitey, dans ce magnifique film Lune froide...


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mac OSX?



...oui mais 10.3.9 ...


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3978673 a dit:
			
		

> ... Faudrait que je rentre dans le moule...



on *la *moule....


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une gestion parfaite du pouvoir et des ressources


[ Mode : J'essaie de rattraper mes quelques wagons de retard... :rateau:]



Je vois que la persévérance de *la panthère noire la plus célèbre des forums* a porté ses fruits.






:king: ​ 

*L'incontestable réussite économique* de cette équipe récompense la clairvoyance et la ténacité des électeurs et des militants, des plus fidèles aux plus récemment ralliés à notre cause juste et nécessaire. 
Ce succès est celui de la plus redoutée ainsi que de la plus estimée des panthères, qui sut triompher de l'adversité en toutes circonstances. 
C'est aussi le résultat d'une politique écologique et sociale juste et réaliste, menée par *TibomonG4*, seule dirigeante de céans à s'être entourée d'*un gouvernement compétent* dès son accession à la responsabilité suprême. 



Oyez! Oyez! Oh yeah! Oh yeah! Citoyens du Château!...


Sachez préserver vos acquis et en conquérir de nouveaux en renouvelant votre confiance à *notre panthère providentielle*!... :king: 

 Pour assurer à ce château prestige et majesté dans la préservation fondamentale de nos idéaux de justice et de démocratie, maintenant plus que jamais votez pour *la meilleure des candidates*. 
 
 Votez pour *TibomonG4*! 



 

:king:



​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> on dit *la *moule....


Si je suis invit&#233;, je vous raconterai


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> seule dirigeante de céans à s'être entourée d'*un gouvernement compétent* dès son accession à la responsabilité suprême.



Heu ... compétents mais pas responsables d'ailleurs certains ont quittés le navire ... 
 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une gestion parfaite du pouvoir et des ressources


Dans un autre espace-temps donc. Pas celui-ci.

M&#233;moire aussi courte que le temps de Planck, vos hommes de campagne sont d'ailleurs ceux qui n'&#233;taient pas l&#224; pour voir le d&#233;sastre.


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et ben en fait comment dire t'as tout compris. Moi j'ose plus m'en mêler :affraid:
> Mais sinon y'a de la place pour tous le monde, tu vois même silvio participe


Oh la chienn... euh l'autruche !!! 



odré a dit:


> Suffit de pas regarder, un ipod sur les oreilles ça prend 5 minutes si c'est pour le bien de tous.... Petits, petits, petits ....


Ouais c'est ça, viens plus près, approche encore un peu .... 



mado a dit:


> Bah, je le dis pas, c'est tout
> 
> Ou alors version bouchitey, dans ce magnifique film Lune froide...


attend, attend un film en n&b, c'est ça ? purée, je me souviens qu'il y avait un truc horrible dans ce film, mais impossible de me souvenir :rose::rose:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3978720 a dit:
			
		

> Si je suis invité, je vous raconterai


Depuis quand tu attends une invitation pour entrer ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

A cet endroit, m&#234;me les chats les plus mal l&#233;ch&#233;s (ce qui n'est pas mon cas, je tiens &#224; la pr&#233;ciser en l'occurrence) montrent pattes blanches. Un peu de tenue que Diable !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Oh la chienn... euh l'autruche !!!
> 
> Ouais c'est ça, viens plus près, approche encore un peu ....



Je vois tu utilises une bombe de peinture comme arme, Mon dieu j'ai peur :affraid: 

La boîte disco ne fonctionne plus


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3978762 a dit:
			
		

> A cet endroit, même les chats les plus mal léchés (ce qui n'est pas mon cas, je tiens à la préciser en l'occurrence) montrent pattes blanches. Un peu de tenue que Diable !



Purée la patte !!! roooooh  ! j'y crois pas !!!


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3978762 a dit:
			
		

> A cet endroit, même les chats *les plus mal léchés*



Ici... il y a peu de risque que cela t'arrive...


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Oh juste un joli cadavre et un mannequin de chantier !
> :love:



OUIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  c'est ça !!!! le cadavre j'étais plus sûr !!! c'est Bouchité qui s'y colle, c'est ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> La boîte disco ne fonctionne plus



Tu seras bien avancée lorsque tu auras le cou tagué façon chaussette Kindy :rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3978733 a dit:
			
		

> Heu ... comp&#233;tents mais pas responsables d'ailleurs certains ont quitt&#233;s le navire ...
> :rateau:



Ouais ! Entre les chiffres trafiqu&#233;s et les d&#233;missions en chaine, tout est pourri dans le post de HF !

On nous ment, cyniquement !

*Nous sommes tous des hongrois !*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> *Nous sommes tous des hongrois !*



Putain c'est vrai, j'avais oublié


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas tch&#232;que la pilsner ?


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> *Nous sommes tous des hongrois !*




...ouiii ! HONGROIS tous qu'on nous dit !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas tchèque la pilsner ?



Ben si. Et à quoi pensent les tchèques ? On pourrait leur demander un avis sur la question.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ouais ! Entre les chiffres trafiqués et les démissions en chaine, tout est pourri dans le post de HF !
> 
> On nous ment, cyniquement !
> 
> *Nous sommes tous des hongrois !*


Tu as substitué tes extrêmes


----------



## Patamach (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dans un autre espace-temps donc. Pas celui-ci.
> 
> Mémoire aussi courte que le temps de Planck, vos hommes de campagne sont d'ailleurs ceux qui n'étaient pas là pour voir le désastre.



*Regardons vers l'avenir, votons GOULDI les mains rouges*

--> Vous noterez au passage l'utilisation de la 1ere personne du pluriel, illustrant ainsi mon appartenance au peuple aveugle et martyr de la cause que je ne manquerai pas de sauver de l'esclavagisme des pouvoirs en place.












*
*


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> sauver de l'esclavagisme des pouvoirs en place.



Dites, vous vous êtes fournis sous quelles latitudes ?


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dites, vous vous êtes fournis sous quelles latitudes ?



Je crois qu'on est resté sur la Pilsner .... au paprika bien sûr ...


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mac OSX?



Panther ou Leopard ?


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2006)

Tu as des préférences ? :rose: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Panther ou Leopard ?



 Black Panther


----------



## Melounette (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3978661 a dit:
			
		

> 'préfère pas savoir... Après les souvenirs d'éther me reviennent aux narines, ces petits jappements plaintifs au fond du sac en plastique opaque... C'est trop d'horreur.


 


mado a dit:


> Dis, tu seras mon exécuteur des basses oeuvres si je suis élue ?
> Mais bon, faudra t'aguérrir un peu néanmoins


:affraid: 
VOTEZ FAB'FAB ! Votez la révolution ! Les dents du Chaton menacent ! Voyez ce que les chants des sirènes cachaient ! Peuple du château, ne finissez pas dans l'ether, rejoignez nous !


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tu as des préférences ? :rose: :love:


et toi ?!.......  



:rose:


----------



## silvio (21 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et toi ?!.......
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:



Voilà que la campagne aborde enfin les vrais enjeux !! 
Ceux pour lesquels le peuple se pose des questions et pour lesquels il attend des réponses !
Il était temps ! encore merci Tirhum (hé t'as vu, du premier coup sans une faute !!)


----------



## Patamach (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dites, vous vous &#234;tes fournis sous quelles latitudes ?



L'attitude DISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSCO







   :mouais:


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et toi ?!.......
> 
> 
> 
> :rose:


 

Il ne me semble pas avoir coché la case : cachez ces seins...
Donc rien


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2006)

Ok !!....... 
&#231;a marche comme &#231;a, alors ?!.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Panther ou Leopard ?


En tout cas, surtout pas le l&#233;opard que tu as post&#233; il y a qq temps!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ben si. Et à quoi pensent les tchèques ? On pourrait leur demander un avis sur la question.



moi je ne parle qu'aux tchèques ayant fait leur course, ceux sans provisions n'ont rien à transporter  
*
Biba la muerte, Biba TibomonG4*


----------



## joanes (21 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Heu ... compétents mais pas responsables d'ailleurs certains ont quittés le navire ...
> :rateau:



Ho mon Bateau ho ho ho.... 





ZRXolivier a dit:


> *
> Biba la muerte, Biba TibomonG4*



Biba ? biba ! ce fameux magazine féminin avec plein de conseils dedans...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Biba ? biba ! ce fameux magazine féminin avec plein de conseils dedans...



je constate que tu as de saines lectures...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Ho mon Bateau ho ho ho....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, maintenant que tu le dis. il y a des femmes nues?   , non, je dis ça, c'est pour m'informer hein.


----------



## joanes (21 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> je constate que tu as de saines lectures...



Toujours s'informer sur son adversaire    



ZRXolivier a dit:


> tiens, maintenant que tu le dis. il y a des femmes nues?   , non, je dis &#231;a, c'est pour m'informer hein.



Il faut toujours s'informer, pour si au cas o&#249;... 



PS : T'ain mainant y'&#224; Vboule qui te remercie pour le message. L'&#233;ducation y'&#224; que &#231;a de vrai...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Il faut toujours s'informer, pour si au cas o&#249;...



&#199;a permet de papoter tricot voire lingerie fine ? 




joanes a dit:


> PS : T'ain mainant y'&#224; Vboule qui te remercie pour le message. L'&#233;ducation y'&#224; que &#231;a de vrai...



Prochaine &#233;tape le bouquet de roses pour la gent f&#233;minine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> moi je ne parle qu'aux tchèques ayant fait leur course, ceux sans provisions n'ont rien à transporter



Et s'ils ramènent justement de la bière de Munich.



joanes a dit:


> Ho mon Bateau ho ho ho....



Enfin bon on est bien entre rats ...


----------



## joanes (21 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça permet de papoter tricot voire lingerie fine ?



......et..... oui  !!!!!



odré a dit:


> Enfin bon on est bien entre rats ...




Je grignoterai bien quelque chose moi...


----------



## UnAm (21 Septembre 2006)

bon Tibo, c'est pas que je ne t'aime pas... mais t'es d&#233;pass&#233;! la 10.3.9, &#231;a fait longtemps qu'elle est lourd&#233;e^^


----------



## Melounette (22 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> bon Tibo, c'est pas que je ne t'aime pas... mais t'es dépassé! la 10.3.9, ça fait longtemps qu'elle est lourdée^^


Hé ho ! Comment tu parles à la panthère toi ?:mouais:


----------



## UnAm (22 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Hé ho ! Comment tu parles à la panthère toi ?:mouais:



faut les mater ces bêtes là


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> faut les mater ces b&#234;tes l&#224;





On en matera d'autres avant qu'il en naisse un qui en soit capable ! 




PS : Et on s'adresse autrement &#224; une femme !


----------



## UnAm (22 Septembre 2006)

_


macmarco a dit:



			PS : Et on s'adresse autrement à une femme !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

tu (vous tous d'ailleurs) auras remarqué que ça fait un p'tit moment que j'suis plus venu ici... je ne savais point que "Tibo" faisait partie de la gent fémine. Je m'en excuse._


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> _
> tu (vous tous d'ailleurs) auras remarqué que ça fait un p'tit moment que j'suis plus venu ici... je ne savais point que "Tibo" faisait partie de la gent fémine. Je m'en excuse._






Qu'on ne t'y reprenne plus ! :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (22 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas suivi hier. Si cette liste n'est pas à jour, les candidats qui se sont déclarés depuis peuvent-ils y ajouter leur nom? Merci d'avance. 

Bonjour chez vous.







- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum






- silvio
- Grug






- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odré
- christpeople
- PonkHead


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon ????


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2006)

UnAm a dit:


> _
> tu (vous tous d'ailleurs) auras remarqu&#233; que &#231;a fait un p'tit moment que j'suis plus venu ici... je ne savais point que "Tibo" faisait partie de la gent f&#233;mine. Je m'en excuse._



Le fait d'&#234;tre une femme n'a jamais emp&#234;ch&#233; quoique ce soit parfois m&#234;me au contraire  On en lit d'autres ici, des pires mais aussi des meilleures  

PS : penser &#224; me coller un post-it rose sur l'avatar, au cas o&#249; 

Mais revenons dans le sujet. Je vois que mon Chambellan est toujours pr&#234;t &#224; tenir son r&#244;le  Qu'il en soit remerci&#233;  

Silvio ? La petite d&#233;prime du vendredi ?


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Silvio ? La petite déprime du vendredi ?



Ben ça fait au moins  12 heures que j'ai pas changé de veste ... 
Alors forcément hein ... :rose:


----------



## aricosec (22 Septembre 2006)

tout ces candidats sont formidables ! _*bravo !   :love: *_


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> tout ces candidats sont formidables ! _*bravo !   :love: *_


Quels candidats ? mais de quoi parles-tu ? 
Tu ne vois que tu prêches dans le désert ? :hein:

Ce matin la Château, c'est waterloo morne plaine ...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

J'aurais dis Clermont-ferrand perso , mais bon


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> tout ces candidats sont formidables ! _*bravo !   :love: *_


*AUX CHIOTTES !!!*

Comme toujours l'arico a raison. Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

:sleep: 

C'est quand déjà la clôture du scrutin ? 

Et Thirum tu nous as promis des trucs, t'en es où ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> C'est quand déjà la clôture du scrutin ?
> 
> Et Thirum tu nous as promis des trucs, t'en es où ?


Le 27 &#224; 20H00.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

merci ! tu réponds à toutes les questions aussi rapidement ?

Bon alors qui va gagner ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Un candidat qui ne s'est pas encore pr&#233;sent&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> merci ! tu réponds à toutes les questions aussi rapidement ?
> 
> Bon alors qui va gagner ?


Le candidat que je soutiens, &#233;videmment.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un candidat qui ne s'est pas encore pr&#233;sent&#233;.



Plus que probable vu les circonstances  



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le candidat que je soutiens, &#233;videmment.



Ah tu portes chance alors un peu comme les amulettes, je parie que tu soutiens mado


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2006)

Pas besoin de souteneur 

Je bosse en free lance..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a, c'est private.

edit :  mado :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3979922 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Et Thirum tu nous as promis des trucs, t'en es o&#249; ?


&#231;a vient, &#231;a vient !!....   
mais quand il s'agit d'avoir de l'imagination, il y a moins de monde !...  
_(et en plus je suis en apn&#233;e; plein de taf...)_ 

*ENVOYEZ VOS ARTICLES AU "JOURNAL " !! POUR CEUSSES QUI VEULENT LES ILLUSTRER, JE VOUS CONTACTERAIS !!.... *




mado a dit:


> Pas besoin de souteneur
> 
> Je bosse en free lance..


mado ?!....... 

&#233;dit : ouppsss... merci....  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Pour les tarifs y a les petites annonces.


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2006)

et en dollars suisses, ça se négocie sans pb


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Je paye en nature :  williamine, abricotine, absynthe, damassine.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Cardinal ?


----------



## Nexka (22 Septembre 2006)

IL est temps, mes amis, de voter pour Nexka!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Tu aimes les n&#232;n&#232;s ?
Vote aviron bayonnais !


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le candidat que je soutiens, évidemment.


le candidat que je ne soutiens pas évidemment .. 



supermoquette a dit:


> Pour les tarifs y a les petites annonces.


3615 Qui n'en veut ? :love::love:



supermoquette a dit:


> Tu aimes les nènès ?
> Vote aviron bayonnais !


C'est un alexandrin, ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Electrice conscencieuse recherche
candidat éligible et motivé pour
rétablir une harmonie désordonnée 
dans le château, lieu dit du "Bar Macge"
Référence non exigeable, candidat sans expérience accepté
Salaire bénévole non négociable, horaires de travail modulables
Compétences sociales appréciées
Contactez M. L'intendant du château (Nobody) avant le 27 septembre 2006.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

&#171; Odr&#233;, petit, pas taper. &#187;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> « Odré, petit, pas taper. »



 si on peut plus déconner


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je paye en nature :  williamine, abricotine, absynthe, damassine.



t'as une filière ? :love: 
ça m'intéresse 

Grave (èmpéte )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> t'as une filière ? :love:
> ça m'intéresse
> 
> Grave (èmpéte )


Et dire qu'il y a encore quelques ann&#233;es, c'&#233;tait tellement facile de trouver des bouilleurs de crus...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

http://www.damassine.com/index.php?option=com_philaform&form_id=2&Itemid=1

Y a m&#234;me un formulaire web


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.damassine.com/index.php?option=com_philaform&form_id=2&Itemid=1
> 
> Y a même un formulaire web



faudra que je leur envoie un petit email pour savoir s'ils prennent les Visa


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> faudra que je leur envoie un petit email pour savoir s'ils prennent les Visa



Si tu veux de la *vraie et bonne* abricotine... y a que la valaisanne qui vaille la peine 

L'adresse est une des meilleures du canton


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Ben v'la maintenant qu'on fait son marché   
cela dit : "je note, je note ..."


----------



## Nobody (22 Septembre 2006)

Et pour la Williamine, vous avez des adresses?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

http://www.abricool.ch/detProd.asp?id=3


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2006)

Perso je les préfère la en poire...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2006)

Donc la williamine, c'est la poire william ... 

1 euros = 1.5796 francs suisses

Vous pouvez pas vous mettre à l'euro non :mouais: ?
En plus les banques prennent surement leur commission ...


----------



## silvio (22 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Donc la williamine, c'est la poire william ...
> 
> 1 euros = 1.5796 francs suisses
> 
> ...



on connait la réputation des banques suisses .... d'ailleurs c'est comme ça que 95% des suisses peuvent s'acheter des iMacs 24 " ... SM par exemple, et ben ... euh .... :rose: :rose: 
  

bon et la mirabelle ? parce que la mirabelle, hein .....


----------



## Nobody (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.abricool.ch/detProd.asp?id=3




Merci. 

Mais...


Euh...




Comment dire...






Ils ne font pas des flacons plus grands?

:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ils ne font pas des flacons plus grands?
> 
> :rose:


Les bouteilles d'un litre, si chères à mon coeur, ne se font plus que chez les paysans  

Demande au frère de Marcassine


----------



## Nexka (22 Septembre 2006)

Ouahhh 

Je suis connectée de la bibliothèque de mon universitée, les couleurs de MacG sont :mouais: comment dire... Bizzare, j'ai l'impression d'avoir gouté toutes les boissons dont vous parlez :hein::rateau:


Sinon à ce propos. Ma grande tante fesait elle même sa liqueur de poire du Quercy :love: Et dans la bouteille il y avait une poire entière qui baignait  Mon grand père m'a expliqué pas plus tard que cet été le secret pour faire rentrer une poire dans une bouteille. 

Vous savez ce que c'est???


----------



## Nobody (22 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ouahhh
> 
> Je suis connectée de la bibliothèque de mon universitée, les couleurs de MacG sont :mouais: comment dire... Bizzare, j'ai l'impression d'avoir gouté toutes les boissons dont vous parlez :hein::rateau:
> 
> ...



Mon Dieu mon Dieu mon Dieu... Et ça va à l'université...

Pauvre hère... pauvre hère...


----------



## Melounette (22 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Vous savez ce que c'est???


Bin...un peu comme la c.... de Pascal77 non ? 
Ou alors quand le fruit est tout petit et tout jeune, on le met dans la bouteille et il pousse dedans. Je le sais ça a été mon cas.:rateau: 
Et....hips!....vvvivve la rrrévvvollutiooooooon !hips....


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ©Frazetta​




Bon on commence les auditions pour constituer une équipe ?
Quelqu'un pour prendre des notes ?


----------



## dool (22 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon on commence les auditions pour constituer une équipe ?
> Quelqu'un pour prendre des notes ?



En quelle langue ?


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2006)

La tienne bien sûr :love:

Et j'accepte l'assistance d'une spécialiste avec un plaisir non dissimulé, hmmmm


----------



## loustic (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.abricool.ch/detProd.asp?id=3


Alors quoi ?
On est dans un Forum sérieux ou bien dans un SchnapsForum ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon on commence les auditions pour constituer une équipe ?
> Quelqu'un pour prendre des notes ?





dool a dit:


> En quelle langue ?





mado a dit:


> La tienne bien sûr :love:
> 
> Et j'accepte l'assistance d'une spécialiste avec un plaisir non dissimulé, hmmmm


et un(e) spécialiste ?!... 
besoin de mains "_délicates_" et "_inspirées_"?!....


----------



## dool (22 Septembre 2006)

Au vu de ce que j'ai entre-aperçu, moi je dis oui !!!  


Nota Mado : manquerais plus que tu simules face à moi Presidente !!


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Au vu de ce que j'ai entre-aperçu, moi je dis oui !!!
> (...)








 ..................  :love:


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ou alors quand le fruit est tout petit et tout jeune, on le met dans la bouteille et il pousse dedans.


 

Exactement.  

Enfin moi j'ai eu du mal à le croire mon grand père, je croyais qu'il se moquait de moi :hein: 




supermoquette a dit:


> « Odré, petit, pas taper. »



   

Ca me rappelle une blague 

C'est l'histoire d'un bébé oiseau dans un nid.
Sur la branche d'à coté un gros oiseau se pose.
Le bébé oiseau le regarde et fait "TAPON TAPON"
Le gros oiseau ébroue ses plumes.
Le bébé oiseau le regarde et cri "*TAPON TAPON*"
Le gros oiseau le regarde à son tour surpris.
Le petit oiseau insiste de plus belle "*TAPON TAPON*"
Là le gros oiseau lui répond. "Héron, héron, petit, pas tapon"  

   .....  .... :rose:  Voilà :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Pur&#233;e z'on finit la damassine
D&#233;cidemment cette cette poire william a une bonne mine

Fab'fab est parti, melounette s'est &#233;mouss&#233;e, 
tibo fait le gros dos, rezba est en bas qui fait du chocolat

loustic astique, craquounnette et supermoquette font les emplettes, 
Nexka a la t&#234;te en bas (ben oui pour faire pousser la poire)

roberto r&#234;ve de t&#233;o, silvio r&#234;ve de rocco et mado heu ...
dool fait la boule et nobody en veut un litre.

Ah oui tiens webolivier est pass&#233; ...
Z'avez pas vu l'aricosec ?

situation ministre pour un sinistre du culte des touvelles nechtologie.


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Yo yo yo ! C'est le rap du châteaaaaaaaau !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ou alors quand le fruit est tout petit et tout jeune, on le met dans la bouteille et il pousse dedans.



vaudrait mieux mettre la bouteille "autour" du fruit...  :rateau: 



_... pas nécessaire de la casser..._  ​


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> vaudrait mieux mettre la bouteille "autour" du fruit...  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu la mets comme tu veux la téteille, du moment que c'est moi qui la boit.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu la mets comme tu veux la téteille, du moment que c'est moi qui la boit.:rateau:



t'es rien qu'une boiveuse


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Ah ben j'vois que je ne suis pas la seule nocturne dans ce château :rateau: 
Vous en retse un peu ?


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> La tienne bien sûr :love:
> 
> Et j'accepte l'assistance d'une spécialiste avec un plaisir non dissimulé, hmmmm



:love: :love: 


Je vais finir par voter Mado moi  :love: 

:rose:


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah ben j'vois que je ne suis pas la seule nocturne dans ce château :rateau:
> Vous en retse un peu ?




Tu vois, Odré, si je suis élue  je viendrai discuter toute les nuits de mon mandat avec toi si tu veux  

Mais pour ça faut que je sois élue


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Rhhoooo tu sors l'artillerie lourde toi ?

Oui j'aime bien bavarder ... :rose:


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Rhhoooo tu sors l'artillerie lourde toi ?
> 
> Oui j'aime bien bavarder ... :rose:



En même temps c'est marqué noir sur blanc dans mon programme depuis le début  

 


Euh ya des gens qui ont lut mon programme?? :mouais: Je crois que je vais le remettre et vous le renvoyer par MP


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> t'es rien qu'une boiveuse


Yep ! Et je m'en vais cuver tiens ! 

Salut les filles, je sonnerais le clairon de la révolution dès potron minet.
C'est la luuuuutteuh Fab'fabaaaaaleuh !
Ouh laaa.:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> En quelles langues ?


Fourrées.


----------



## lumai (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon c'est pas tout &#231;a mais un p'tit r&#233;sum&#233; de qui se pr&#233;sente, aupr&#232;s de qui il faut voter et avat quand, &#231;a serait utile !
J'ai bien une petite id&#233;e de ce que je pourrais faire de mon vote, les doigts me d&#233;mangent, mais il me manque encore le mode d'emploi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Heeeu faudrait p'têt' voir à pas trop exagérer, sinon c'est la porte ouverte à je n'sais quoi genre rumeurs.
> 
> :love:


Trop tard, le m&#226;l(e) est fait!


----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout &#231;a mais un p'tit r&#233;sum&#233; de qui se pr&#233;sente, aupr&#232;s de qui il faut voter et avat quand, &#231;a serait utile !
> J'ai bien une petite id&#233;e de ce que je pourrais faire de mon vote, les doigts me d&#233;mangent, mais il me manque encore le mode d'emploi...




Et si tu venais me pr&#233;parer un petit th&#233; &#224; ta fa&#231;on  :love: en ce jour pluvieux..? On pourrait parler du mode d'emploi ? 
dool am&#232;ne le chocolat et j'aurai le sucre glace..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

là, faut bien reconnaitre qu'avec un programme comme ça, elles font fort. 


Vous cherchez pas un agent de surface par hasard?


----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> là, faut bien reconnaitre qu'avec un programme comme ça, elles font fort.
> 
> 
> Vous cherchez pas un agent de surface par hasard?




J'aime bien le _*elles 




*_Produits d'entretien fournis, même..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Heeeu faudrait p'têt' voir à pas trop exagérer, sinon c'est la porte ouverte à je n'sais quoi genre rumeurs.
> 
> :love:



Ah bon ? ah bein j'ai encore rien compris moi !


----------



## dool (23 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et si tu venais me préparer un petit thé à ta façon  :love: en ce jour pluvieux..? On pourrait parler du mode d'emploi ?
> dool amène le chocolat et j'aurai le sucre glace..



Soufflettes et volupté ?! J'arrive !  Comptez un thé lumineux en + ! :love: 

Pourquoi lire un programme quand on peux pratiquer les échantillons ?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Pourquoi lire un programme quand on peux pratiquer les échantillons ?!



Alors là, je ne comprends pas mais ça m'a l'air intéressant ... Je suis curieuse de savoir ce que sont des échantillons de programme  
C'est gratuit et y'en a pour tout le monde ?


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et si tu venais me préparer un petit thé à ta façon  :love: en ce jour pluvieux..? On pourrait parler du mode d'emploi ?
> dool amène le chocolat et j'aurai le sucre glace..



Et moi et moi?? 

M'oubliez pas les filles on est concurente, mais on peut s'amuser quand même non   Moi j'améne des muffins :love: et des cookies :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

G&#233;om&#233;triquement, je ne voi spas ce que tu peux faire avec un cookie


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Géométriquement, je ne voi spas ce que tu peux faire avec un cookie



Les cookies c'est juste pour manger  

Tu ne connais pas le livre "faire l'amour dans la cuisine et vise versa" :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Septembre 2006)

Les miettes, voyons, les miettes... 
Sinon l'eau chauffe, la vapeur commence &#224; embuer les vitres du chateau. Le th&#233; ne devrait pas tarder.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Ouais ben elles sont partis avec le th&#233; et les &#233;chantillons .... :mouais:  

Edit : Ah merci Louma&#239; :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Tu ne connais pas le livre "faire l'amour dans la cuisine et *vise versa*" :love:


Bah que la fin, en fait


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah que la fin, en fait




Rhaa la faute :rose:  Et encore ça va, j'aurai pu écrire "vice" versa


----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Et moi et moi??
> 
> M'oubliez pas les filles on est concurente, mais on peut s'amuser quand même non  Moi j'améne des muffins :love: et des cookies :love:


 
Promis, on t'oublie pas. Et dans cette forme de concurrence je pense que tout le monde devrait s'y retrouver...


----------



## Craquounette (23 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> En quelle langue ?



Rien ne vaut les mains...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

je voudrais pas déranger, mais je vous rappelle que j'étais le premier sur ce...NON! je reprends, j'étais le premier et elles ont acceptées mes sévices.

Bon, passez moi la crème à massage, je vais m'occupper des surfaces.:love: 

Oui, comme ça, c'est bien. Ha mais, t'as des tensions toi, c'est pas bien, je suis là tout va bien se passer.`
:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Oui, comme ça, c'est bien. Ha mais, t'as des tensions toi, c'est pas bien, je suis là tout va bien se passer.`
> :love:



Et après on dira que je ne sais pas choisir mes ministres !  Regardez comme il est serviable et prompt à la manoeuvre en dehors de ses heures de travail ministériel sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et après on dira que je ne sais pas choisir mes ministres !  Regardez comme il est serviable et prompt à la manoeuvre en dehors de ses heures de travail ministériel sérieux



n'oublions pas que je suis le sinistre des transports, et là, je dois dire qu'il y en a :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et après on dira que je ne sais pas choisir mes ministres !


Mais si, mais si... Il vous suffit de les choisir parmi les miens.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

:affraid: 





DocEvil a dit:


> Mais si, mais si... Il vous suffit de les choisir parmi les miens.



:affraid: 

j'aurais été ton sinistre à l'insu de mon plein gré? 


remarques, tout se négocie, tu sais tout peu se plier. (je n'oserai te proposer de te pencher, ta panoplie de gladiateur est froissée)



Bref, je ne suis le sinistre que d'un président. Mais les alliances sont faites pour être négociées;

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais si, mais si... Il vous suffit de les choisir parmi les miens.



Tu es méchant, les siens ont tout fais à sa place, dès qu'elle a merdé, on a eu de la chance.

J'ai fais un rêve :affraid:

Tous égaux, moi première et mes électeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu es méchant, les siens ont tout fais à sa place, dès qu'elle a merdé, on a eu de la chance.
> 
> J'ai fais un rêve :affraid:
> 
> Tous égaux, moi première et mes électeurs.



mais j'ai rien fait moi!

vas tu enfin avouer que t'es retiré pour mieux te remettre en politique. avoues.


Elle aura à minima su insufler un vent de folie, quand il n'y avait que ronronnement. 


puisque tu es LIBRE, joints toi à nous, apportes tes savoirs :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Trop longue cette campagne... 7 jours, c'est 2 fois trop.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Trop longue cette campagne... 7 jours, c'est 2 fois trop.




oui, mais qu'est ce que c'est bon


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> oui, mais qu'est ce que c'est bon


Viens pas l&#224;, c'est court, mais c'est top.


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Viens pas l&#224;, c'est court, mais c'est top.


Ouais, ben magnes toi de revenir, c'est &#224; toi.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ouais, ben magnes toi de revenir, c'est &#224; toi.


Je sais, je rameute du monde.


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je sais, je rameute du monde.



Peine perdue. Pas assez de couillus, dans ce chateau.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mais j'ai rien fait moi!
> 
> *vas tu enfin avouer que t'es retir&#233; pour mieux te remettre en politique. avoues.*
> 
> ...


Je suis Leader de l'Opposition, je fais mon boulot, je ne suis pas en campagne.

Ce n'est pas un vent de folie, c'est un p&#233;tage de cable pr&#233;visible : quand on ne maitrise plus, on casse tout. Tout le monde au m&#234;me niveau : regarde le tableau des points avant que le chambellan arr&#234;te ce cirque. Car c'&#233;tait bien un cirque : ceux qui ne jouaient pas avaient des points et ceux qui jouaient non.



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Trop longue cette campagne... 7 jours, c'est 2 fois trop.


L'AE &#233;tait une bonne raison d'allonger, le reste... ben il n'y en a pas.


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je sais, je rameute du monde.


Et si tu pouvais tirer le 2 sur ton dé ! Fais moi plaisir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et si tu pouvais tirer le 2 sur ton dé ! Fais moi plaisir.


Viens jouer.


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Nan, j'ai pas de c...., j'ai des ovaires et tout ce qui va avec.
Je préfère passer ma soirée à tenter de convaincre Supermoquette de rejoindre la révolution. J'ai mis tous mes arguments en avant ce soir.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

T'aurais pas du 1024 plut&#244;t que du 800 ?


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Ca peut se faire.:love:  Rrraaaah SM rejoins la révolution ! \o/Laisse parler ton côté obscur de la force.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

Etant donn&#233; que je suis Leader, donc capable de rallier l&#233;galement des candidats et leurs voies, et de les porter sur quelqu'un de v&#233;ritablement capable, j'accepte ta proposition, jeune Rebelle. Il va falloir d&#233;sormais informer.


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

Euh atta...Dieu me tripote..tu rejoins la révolution ou c'est moi qui te rejoins ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

Qu'importe si on se rejoint


----------



## Melounette (23 Septembre 2006)

:love: 
Supermoquette in bed with la Révolution ! Ca se prépare ça !\o/
Ca me donne une idée.


----------



## Nexka (23 Septembre 2006)

Eh Oh  La vrai Jedi qui combat les cotés obscures, c'est moi  

Alors vous me rejoignez, tout les deux, et on en parle plus :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2006)

Soyons franc : je vous aime bien toutes les deux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Trop longue cette campagne... 7 jours, c'est 2 fois trop.



Là c'est dit.



Melounette a dit:


> :love:
> Supermoquette in bed with la Révolution ! Ca se prépare ça !\o/
> Ca me donne une idée.





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Eh Oh  La vrai Jedi qui combat les cotés obscures, c'est moi
> 
> Alors vous me rejoignez, tout les deux, et on en parle plus



hum hum c'est fab'fab' qui va être content


----------



## Melounette (24 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> hum hum c'est fab'fab' qui va être content


Il m'a laissée choir comme une pauv' bête. C'est que ça devient dur de trouver des idées pour sa campagne, là. Et je n'abandonne pas la révolution, mais....bon SM quand même quoi !:love: 
J'essaie de pondre un truc pour demain. Ca va chauffer dans cette campagne, c'est moi qui vous le dis !


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> bon SM quand même quoi !:love:



Et moi alors ???   
Moi aussi je te propose de t'allier avec moi  Qu'est ce que j'ai de moins que SM :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (24 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Trop longue cette campagne... 7 jours, c'est 2 fois trop.



Elle &#233;tait pr&#233;vue plus courte. Nous avons accept&#233; de l'allonger pour faire plaisir &#224; quelqu'un qui &#233;tait absent et qui aurait pu profiter d'une procuration si cette personne avait envoy&#233; sa demande au Chambellan en bonne et d&#251;e forme. Pour pallier &#224; cette maladresse et acc&#233;der malgr&#233; tout &#224; son d&#233;sir de voter, nous avons postpos&#233; la date de fin de vote jusqu'&#224; son retour.

Si ce n'est pas du souci de la d&#233;mocratie, &#231;a.

Bonjour chez vous. (N&#176;6 )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Dieu me tripote..


Plaît-il ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

Salut les châtelains , la vie est belle dans vos murs ? 

Bonne journée, vais flâner dans les champs fleuris de la vallée des boucs ..


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Peine perdue. Pas assez de couillus, dans ce chateau.


 

Tu m'otes les mots de la bouche..

Je crois que je vais retourner dans ma chambre secrète, finalement je préfère la clandestinité


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Elle était prévue plus courte. Nous avons accepté de l'allonger pour faire plaisir à quelqu'un qui était absent et qui aurait pu profiter d'une procuration si cette personne avait envoyé sa demande au Chambellan en bonne et dûe forme. Pour pallier à cette maladresse et accéder malgré tout à son désir de voter, nous avons postposer la date de fin de vote jusqu'à son retour.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas du soucis de la démocratie, ça.
> 
> Bonjour chez vous. (N°6 )


Non, c'est un passe-droit. 

Scandaleux.


----------



## Melounette (24 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Et moi alors ???
> Moi aussi je te propose de t'allier avec moi  Qu'est ce que j'ai de moins que SM :mouais:


Ah mais non, mais non, j'ai un grand lit. Allions-nous donc. 



DocEvil a dit:


> Plaît-il ?


Pardon.:rose: Une expression, je me suis oubliée.


----------



## Nobody (24 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, c'est un passe-droit.




Vous en êtes un autre.


----------



## Grug (24 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Elle &#233;tait pr&#233;vue plus courte. Nous avons accept&#233; de l'allonger pour faire plaisir &#224; quelqu'un qui &#233;tait absent et qui aurait pu profiter d'une procuration si cette personne avait envoy&#233; sa demande au Chambellan en bonne et d&#251;e forme. Pour pallier &#224; cette maladresse et acc&#233;der malgr&#233; tout &#224; son d&#233;sir de voter, nous avons postpos&#233; la date de fin de vote jusqu'&#224; son retour.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas du souci de la d&#233;mocratie, &#231;a.
> 
> Bonjour chez vous. (N&#176;6 )


 :affraid:

y'avait pas moyen d'aller le rechercher en h&#233;licopt&#232;re au fin fond de l'Himalaya ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Salut les châtelains , la vie est belle dans vos murs ?
> 
> Bonne journée, vais flâner dans les champs fleuris de la vallée des boucs ..



Fais attention la mouette, y'a peut être un suicidaire tchekhovien armé d'un fusil, attention ! Les murs du château sont plus sûrs ... :rateau: 



mado a dit:


> Tu m'otes les mots de la bouche..
> 
> Je crois que je vais retourner dans ma chambre secrète, finalement je préfère la clandestinité



Rhooo ! Rezba t'as pas poussé assez fort


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Eh Oh  La vrai Jedi qui combat les cot&#233;s obscures, c'est moi




Le mal, c'est mieux


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le mal, c'est mieux


_*hé ho, tu vas laisser les gens tranquilles toi ?!! *_

*allez zou, file, va ranger ta chambre et va te coiffer par toutatis !!  

*_pardonnez cette intrusion... _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Septembre 2006)

Toi tu te tais et tu vas te coucher !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

fi des digressions, revenons &#224; l'essentiel.







*Votez TIBOMONG4*


----------



## silvio (24 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> roberto rêve de téo, silvio rêve de rocco .



Plait-il ? :mouais: 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Heeeu faudrait p'têt' voir à pas trop exagérer, sinon c'est la porte ouverte à je n'sais quoi genre rumeurs.
> 
> :love:



Bon ....   



supermoquette a dit:


> Soyons franc : je vous aime bien toutes les deux.



Bon je vais revoir mes positions (ça fait longtemps) et voter pour vous trois ....


----------



## Nexka (24 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon je vais revoir mes positions (ça fait longtemps) et voter pour vous trois ....



Attention toi :mouais: Je te surveille...


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2006)

Ah ? Toi aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

y a kelkun?

allons à l'essentiel, votez TibomonG4 et basta.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2006)

oh 'tain vivement que vbulletin inclue un marque-page :mouais:


----------



## silvio (25 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Attention toi :mouais: Je te surveille...


Mouiiiiiiii ? 



mado a dit:


> Ah ? Toi aussi ?


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhh !




supermoquette a dit:


> oh 'tain vivement que vbulletin inclue un marque-page :mouais:


Tu m'étonnes ...
:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2006)

Bah sur le site d'hegre pourquoi ?


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah sur le site d'hegre pourquoi ?



_&#8230;trop petit pour pourrir les tdb 

edit: faites comme si j&#8217;avais rien dit
_


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> fi des digressions, revenons &#224; l'essentiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Quand y'a trop de trucs sur une affiche on comprend rien, non ?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...politiquement &#231;a donne quoi tout &#231;a ....
> ..parce que j'ai rien suivi ....





lumai a dit:


> Bon c'est pas tout &#231;a mais un p'tit r&#233;sum&#233; de qui se pr&#233;sente, aupr&#232;s de qui il faut voter et avat quand, &#231;a serait utile !





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et sinon dites-moi, je reviens &#224; une demande de r&#233;sum&#233; de l'essentiel
> formul&#233;e par lumai et laiss&#233;e honteusement sur le bas-c&#244;t&#233; :
> si on consid&#232;re les choses concr&#232;tement avec pragmatisme
> et sang-froid _(&#231;a me fera du bien !),_ en restant prosa&#239;ques,
> ...



Voil&#224; le r&#233;sum&#233; de l'essentiel : 



Nobody a dit:


> Je n'ai pas suivi hier. Si cette liste n'est pas &#224; jour, les candidats qui se sont d&#233;clar&#233;s depuis peuvent-ils y ajouter leur nom? Merci d'avance.
> 
> Bonjour chez vous.
> 
> ...



Tout le reste n'est que litt&#233;rature :rateau:   Votes &#224; envoyer &#224; Nobody par mp avant mercredi 27 &#224; 20 h.


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Quand y'a trop de trucs sur une affiche on comprend rien...


tout à fait; il faut faire simple !!....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Septembre 2006)

Bon, plus que 2 jours de campagne... &#231;a va peut-&#234;tre commencer?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> tout à fait; il faut faire simple !!....





 *votez Tibo* ​


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2006)

En fouinant sur "hegre-douce" et mado, j'ai trouvé un truc dans ma boite à empé, expéditeur tirhum.

Alors pour moi, *c'est Mado pour maîtresse du Château*, et j'ai les mots pour le dire.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Ah ben voilà, enfin des choses sérieuses, je prépare mon bulletin de vote


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah ben voilà, enfin des choses sérieuses, je prépare mon bulletin de vote



Ségolène, regarde et souviens-toi de la leçon


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Quand y'a trop de trucs sur une affiche on comprend rien, non ?...





tirhum a dit:


> tout &#224; fait; il faut faire simple !!....





Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est ce que je ne cesse de r&#233;p&#233;ter :_ "Epurez, stylisez, soyez sobres et directes !"
> _:love:





rezba a dit:


> En fouinant sur "hegre-douce" et mado, j'ai trouv&#233; un truc dans ma boite &#224; emp&#233;, exp&#233;diteur tirhum.
> 
> Alors pour moi, *c'est Mado pour ma&#238;tresse du Ch&#226;teau*, et j'ai les mots pour le dire.


choses simples...






CQFD !!...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> CQFD !!...  :love:



FD n'est pas forcément nécessaire


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2006)

Si, si  Ce sont mes initiales


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ségolène, regarde et souviens-toi de la leçon



Elle, elle manque trop de classe.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> S&#233;gol&#232;ne, regarde et souviens-toi de la le&#231;on



Pas mon style. S&#233;gol&#232;ne dans son petit tailleur Dior aurait bien besoin d'une fess&#233;e  

Rezba : c'est beau en m&#234;me temps.


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Rezba : c'est beau en même temps.



Merci chérie. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Merci ch&#233;rie. :love:



Mais de rien, c'est moi la fausse s&#233;gol&#232;ne :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2006)

Pour un devoir de m&#233;moire
Pour des vraies nouvelles au pouvoir
Votez mado ou nexka
C'est pas tibo, d&#233;j&#224; rien que pour &#231;a...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Elle, elle manque trop de classe.


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

une affiche et HOP !!.... plus de "_concurrence_" ?!......   :love:


----------



## dool (25 Septembre 2006)

AAhh cet index qui pointe vers moi..... :love:


----------



## Lila (25 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> AAhh cet index qui pointe vers moi..... :love:




...oui c'est malpoli de montrer du doigt comme ça .......:mouais: 

...en même temps je sais pas pourquoi ..mais j'arrive pas à lui en vouloir .....j'aurai même une petite faiblesse qui me pousserait à lui pardonner .....  

..je sais pas....elle est tellemeeeeennnnnt ...:love:


----------



## Melounette (25 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> AAhh cet index qui pointe vers moi..... :love:


Y a pas que l'index qui pointe. 
*Avec la Révolution,pas de tétons qui disent non, mais la liberté toute nue !*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Y a pas que l'index qui pointe.
> *Avec la Révolution,pas de tétons qui disent non, mais la liberté toute nue !*



Ah ben ma pouliche qui pouliche fa'fab' elle y va pas avec le dos de la cuillère en bois.  

Votez .... Melounette ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Y a pas que l'index qui pointe.



Vers le bas :mouais:


----------



## Lila (25 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vers le bas :mouais:



..ohhh oui le bas :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..ohhh oui le bas :love:



C'est une façon de toucher les électeurs en visant les choses qui leur sont essentielles


----------



## silvio (25 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est une façon de toucher les électeurs en visant les choses qui leur sont essentielles


Il y a autre chose de REELLEMENT important ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est une façon de toucher les électeurs en visant les choses qui leur sont essentielles



c'est ce qui te fait faire la tronche, Roberto


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Il y a autre chose de REELLEMENT important ?


 

La bouffe


----------



## Melounette (25 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est une façon de toucher les électeurs en visant les choses qui leur sont essentielles


Parfaitement !

J'ai voté Fab'fab, j'ai donc eu le droit d'aller boire un coup à la cafète. J'ai rencontré toutes les copines de Fab'fab. On s'est fait un p'tit shooting pour la campagne, supervisées par une personne que vous saurez reconnaitre. 
Voilà :


----------



## silvio (25 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> La bouffe


AUTRE plaisir de la chair ....




Melounette a dit:


> Parfaitement !
> 
> J'ai voté Fab'fab, j'ai donc eu le droit d'aller boire un coup à la cafète. J'ai rencontré toutes les copines de Fab'fab. On s'est fait un p'tit shooting pour la campagne, supervisées par une personne que vous saurez reconnaitre.
> Voilà :



Ils ont l'air chaud les dalmatiens ....
:love::love:


----------



## Nexka (25 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> La bouffe




Il faut vraiment que tu lises le livre dont je parlais l'autre jour  :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

.... tournée d'affichage !!....


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Il faut vraiment que tu lises le livre dont je parlais l'autre jour  :love:


 

On fera des échanges alors...

Je ne l'ai lu qu'en français, mais pour faire plaisir à dool, je le mets dans plusieurs langues  

1
2
3
4


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Eh Oh  La vrai Jedi qui combat les cotés obscures, c'est moi



Non c'est moi....


----------



## silvio (25 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Non c'est moi....


Voui ... c'est lui qui a le bonnet vert !!!


----------



## Nexka (25 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Non c'est moi....




Chouette :love: Des renforts :love:

Master


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

yé né soui pas graphiste, juste soupe horter de la farce tranquille.

Ye vote bieng, ye vote TibomonG4







et pi d'abord cé de lard con ceptuel.:love:

Et puis, nous, nous n'attirons le chaland avec de pseudos arguments, nous nous attaquons à la racine.

Au fait, qui m'a volé ma boite à Meuh sur mon bureau? qu'il se dénonce. Cette pôvre bête a faim, il faut changer sa litière. Je verse une rançon à qui me la rapporte. Pensez, une boite à Meuh du 20° siècle, léguée par un proche travaillant dans la montagne à emballer les chocolats... tss, tss.:rose:


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Voui ... c'est lui qui a le bonnet vert !!!


mado, elle en a deux....... 

:rose:



ZRXolivier a dit:


> (....) Et puis, nous, nous n'attirons le chaland avec de pseudos arguments, nous nous attaquons à la racine. (...)


dis tout de suite qu'ils ne sont pas "_bien_" ses... "_arguments_" !!!   





 :love:


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2006)

Votez Tibo.


----------



## Nephou (25 Septembre 2006)

_c&#8217;est beau mais c&#8217;est lourd :modo: si vous voulez pas qu&#8217;on flingue les colleurs d&#8217;affiches merci de passer par des utilitaires d&#8217;all&#232;gements et de limiter vos ardeurs &#224; 400 par 300&#8230; px

merci
_


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> mado, elle en a deux.......
> :rose:



Moi aussi..;comme Papa;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Merci Macmarco 

La facilité est dans le rang de nos adversaires, nous n'irons pas vers ces bassesses.


Une candidate, un leader, un vrai*
*


Et tant pis pour tous les P****s froid. C'est la vie


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2006)

Ne comptez pas sur moi pour continuer dans ce registre 

Moi j'aime juste le plaisir.
Et l'image est belle, comme toujours


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _cest beau mais cest lourd :modo: si vous voulez pas quon flingue les colleurs daffiches merci de passer par des utilitaires dallègements et de limiter vos ardeurs à 400 par 300 px
> 
> merci
> _


et comme ça ?!........  









mado a dit:


> Ne comptez pas sur moi pour continuer dans ce registre
> 
> Moi j'aime juste le plaisir. (...)


c'est pour ça que j'ai fait ce dessin...  :love:


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et comme ça ?!........
> 
> ...






Nephou parlait de la première version de mon "affiche" qui était un peu grande.
J'ai édité avant d'avoir vu son message.


----------



## NED (25 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ne comptez pas sur moi pour continuer dans ce registre
> 
> Moi j'aime juste le plaisir.
> Et l'image est belle, comme toujours



Votez MADO !!!
Votez du _BEAU !!!

:love: :love: :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

ça c'est de la campagne, de la vrai.

avec du sucre dedans. c'est encore nous qui avons relancé la campagne. Y a pas, quand les bons sont là ça a quand même une autre gueule (même si là j'ai été que d'étonateur) (avé les fôtes).


bref: Votez bon, votez bieng,*Votez TibomonG4*


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Votez Tibo.



Vous me permettrez, Monsieur marco, d'utiliser votre image comme illustration de ma r&#233;flexion nocturne ?
Nous avons affaire, pour la premi&#232;re fois de notre histoire, &#224; une comp&#233;tition f&#233;minine v&#233;ritable. Trois candidates, au style affirm&#233; et reconnaissable.
Et une suffragette, pour faire la campagne d'un absent.
Toutes utilisent, &#224; des degr&#233;s diff&#233;rents, un registre sexy, glamour, ou simplement bandant, comme l'ont fait la plupart des autres candidats avant elles. Rien de nouveau l&#224; dessus, juste un point de vue diff&#233;rent.

_ Nexka_ m&#232;ne une campagne traditionnelle et timide quant aux arguments. Elle ne se montre pas, mais &#233;voque dans ses emp&#233;s de propagande &#224; l'ancienne d'improbables moments de complicit&#233; &#233;rotiques tout en se gardant bien d'en montrer le moindre lien. Pudeur, prudence ? Elle reste solidement ancr&#233;e dans une d&#233;fense d'un hypoth&#233;tique livre blanc nous offrant plus de s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; et de s&#233;curit&#233;. Et &#224; qui ? A nous ? H&#233;ros de r&#233;volution ? P&#233;ripath&#233;ticiens des forums ? Esclaves de nos &#233;gos, tournant en rond dans la cage dor&#233;e d'un bar utopique o&#249; tout pourrait &#234;tre dit, o&#249; se prolongeraient &#233;lectroniquement nos adolescences encore fra&#238;ches ?
Fais nous r&#234;ver, Nexka, montre nous un chemin d'espoir et de volupt&#233;, que diable ! Nous ne sommes pas dans le m&#233;tro !

Apr&#232;s l'Opposition sociale et la reconduction des mandats, _Tibo_ nous offre elle aussi, par la palette de MacMarco, son versant sexy. La vraie Tibo pourrait-elle ressembler &#224; &#231;a ? Serait-elle vraiment cette chatte incomprise qui, telle Jeanne d'arc, ne monte son destrier que pour donner sa langue &#224; son &#233;poque ? Tibo a-t-elle un corps r&#233;el ? N'est-elle pas une cr&#233;ature virtuelle ? Une femelle &#233;lectronique, aiguisant ses griffes sur le glamour des moleskines, sans autre espoir que celui d'incarner une icone ? Il nous faut mieux que &#231;a ! Assez de sang et de batailles, nous voulons la chair et ses plaisirs !

Des trois comp&#233;titrices, _Mado_ est assur&#233;ment celle qui porte et assume le mieux cet &#233;lan de l"opinion. Consciente de la vacuit&#233; de l'enjeu, comme de la vanit&#233; des disputes qui s'y &#233;talent, instruite de ce qu'il ne s'agit l&#224; que "d'un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat", elle pourfend une grisaille r&#233;publicaine endormie en &#233;rigeant le plaisir comme seule conqu&#234;te possible. Elle se montre pour nous enr&#244;ler, et que bient&#244;t nous la suivions. Pour un mandat gratuit et irrempla&#231;able, une &#232;re de gr&#226;ce et d'entendement. Pour que ce ch&#226;teau devienne, l'espace d'un temps, un vaste boudoir pr&#233;cieux.

M&#233;prisez vos anciennes attaches, lib&#233;rez vos serments sans espoirs, rejoignez-la dans la libert&#233; ! Nous boirons jusqu'&#224; en rire, nous rirons jusqu'&#224; plus soif, nous d&#233;vorerons le temps !


Mado, ma&#238;tresse *au* Ch&#226;teau !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ils ont l'air chaud les dalmatiens ....
> :love::love:


Et voilà, y a une seule chose d'importante sur l'affiche, la typo, et toi tu ne vois que ces pauvres bêtes !




ZRXolivier a dit:


> Merci Macmarco
> 
> La facilité est dans le rang de nos adversaires, nous n'irons pas vers ces bassesses.
> 
> ...



Des adversaire pour remplacer votre république bananière (soyez honnête et présentez directement nobody)


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Des adversaire pour remplacer votre république bananière (soyez honnête et présentez directement nobody)


 
Vil flatteur. La flagornerie et les tentatives de diviser pour régner vont si loin que les connaissances des règles, que dis-je des lois, s'effacent.

Le Chambellan ne peut être candidat.

Pesez le pour et contre et votez.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Vil flatteur. La flagornerie et les tentatives de diviser pour r&#233;gner vont si loin que les connaissances des r&#232;gles, que dis-je des lois, s'effacent.
> 
> *Le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre candidat.
> *
> Pesez le pour et contre et votez.


Je crois que c'&#233;tait un test. Quel vicelard ce SM.


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ... Quel vicelard ce SM.



NNNNaaaaaaannnnn ???!!!!!  :affraid: Pas lui ?!!!


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> La facilit&#233; est dans le rang de nos adversaires, nous n'irons pas vers ces bassesses.


 

Hmmm, merci ... j'ai r&#234;v&#233; de bassesses et de choses (filles ?) faciles comme tu dis... :rose: 
Et j'y retournerais bien.. :love:

(Ps la prochaine fois, sonne, rezba...  )


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Hmmm, merci ... j'ai rêvé de bassesses et de choses (filles ?) faciles comme tu dis... :rose:
> Et j'y retournerais bien.. :love:
> 
> (Ps la prochaine fois, sonne, rezba...  )


il est entré sans prévenir ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

Comme j'&#233;tais en plein pari je me demandais pour qui tu votais finalement silvio ?


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> il est entr&#233; sans pr&#233;venir ?


 

Stop ! :rose: 


(Dis au fait, j'attendrais pas un dessin depuis quelques jours ? )


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Comme j'&#233;tais en plein pari je me demandais pour qui tu votais finalement silvio ?


Pour qui je vote ?
Mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu : pour les trois !!! c'est juste une question d'ordre ... 
Euh au fait demain, j'ai pas le droit de voter, c'est &#231;a ?
:rose:



mado a dit:


> Stop ! :rose:
> 
> 
> (Dis au fait, j'attendrais pas un dessin depuis quelques jours ? )



oui, oui alors en fait je t'ai pas oubli&#233;, c'est juste que ... bon enfin ... bref j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; une derni&#232;re version de fetch pour uploader le fichier, et pis ... enfin y a mes parents en ouacances qui squattent le bureau ... et ... bon laisse tomber je vais envoyer un mail ...
:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> (Dis au fait, j'attendrais pas un dessin depuis quelques jours ? )






silvio a dit:


> oui, oui alors en fait je t'ai pas oublié, c'est juste que ... bon enfin ... bref j'ai téléchargé une dernière version de fetch pour uploader le fichier, et pis ... enfin y a mes parents en ouacances qui squattent le bureau ... et ... bon laisse tomber je vais envoyer un mail ... :rose::rose::rose:



  :afraid:    :afraid:    :afraid: 

de quoi, de quoi ? on se livre désormais au détournement de mineurs ? l'appétit de pouvoir ne connaît plus de limite !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

oh 'tain fetch est la pire bouse pour le ftp sous osx


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> :afraid:    :afraid:    :afraid:
> 
> de quoi, de quoi ? on se livre désormais au détournement de mineurs ? l'appétit de pouvoir ne connaît plus de limite !



ça n'a rien à voir : ce n'est pas sale, c'est juste une perversion ... 
(pis mate bien mon âge mon lapin ...)




supermoquette a dit:


> oh 'tain fetch est la pire bouse pour le ftp sous osx


euh en plus, je dois avoir CyberDuck dans un coin, mais tous mes signets ftp sont déjà configurés dans fetch ... pis je crois que j'ai oublié certains passwords ... :rose::rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ça n'a rien à voir : ce n'est pas sale, c'est juste une perversion ...
> (pis mate bien mon âge mon lapin ...)



ben justement: il serait largement temps que tu commences à assumer !  



quand je pense qu'il pourrait être mon fils... ​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> *Nous avons affaire, pour la première fois de notre histoire, à une compétition féminine véritable. Trois candidates, au style affirmé et reconnaissable.
> Et une suffragette, pour faire la campagne d'un absent.*
> Toutes utilisent, à des degrés différents, un registre sexy, glamour, ou simplement bandant, comme l'ont fait la plupart des autres candidats avant elles. Rien de nouveau là dessus, juste un point de vue différent.
> 
> ...



Alors là Rezba chapeau  
Je ne peux rien dire de plus.

Mais tu as oublié Melounette qui cherche un caillou dans la poche à supermoquette en rêvant de casimir. Elle ira loin ma pouliche  

Votez .... Melounette  Bon Mel si le fab'fab' y se présente pas imagines, va ben falloir que tu candidates ma poulette pour plus de sécurité parce que tu voix là c'est quand même la campagne la plus ........ (mettez ce que vous voulez) de toute l'histoire du château !


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> ben justement: il serait largement temps que tu commences &#224; assumer !
> 
> 
> 
> quand je pense qu'il pourrait &#234;tre mon fils... ​


*PAPA !!!!*
 



			
				odr&#233;;3985046 a dit:
			
		

> Votez .... Melounette  Bon Mel si le fab'fab' y se pr&#233;sente pas imagines, va ben falloir que tu candidates ma poulette pour plus de s&#233;curit&#233; parce que tu voix l&#224; c'est quand m&#234;me la campagne la plus ........ (mettez ce que vous voulez)  !


Sexy ?
Ch... ?
Tendue ?


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

Et ben ...:mouais: a ce que je vois, ça dort toujours ici!:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

Avec Fab'Fab'
Fini les FTP en rade


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Avec Fab'Fab'
> Fini les FTP en rade



Ouaich !
Mais Silvio ne vote pas pour Fab'Fab STP :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (26 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Alors là Rezba chapeau
> Je ne peux rien dire de plus.
> 
> Mais tu as oublié Melounette qui cherche un caillou dans la poche à supermoquette en rêvant de casimir. Elle ira loin ma pouliche
> ...


Nan, nan, il ne m'a pas oublié, je suis la sufragette.:mouais: 
Camarade Odré, vous parlez d'or. Je me réunie avec moi même. 
Nous avons été rabaissés, Il faut réagir !\o/



supermoquette a dit:


> Avec Fab'Fab'
> Fini les FTP en rade


Non, ça c'est pas crédible.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

J'ai effectu&#233; mon devoir de citoyen. 


Et vous?


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai effectué mon devoir de citoyen.
> 
> 
> Et vous?




J'espère que tu as voté pour moi, parceque:

VOTER NEXKA C'EST SYMPA!!!!


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2006)

Nous, c'est *Mado* qu'on suit !


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai effectué mon devoir de citoyen.
> 
> 
> Et vous?



Non, c'est trop mou pour l'instant ... j'attends ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

Rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une Gonz' &#224; oilp&#233;



tiens, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; vu &#231;a quelque part...


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2006)

Au fait    

J'ai retrouvé la photo de broute minou entre filles :love: 


Alors VOTER NEXKA C'EST SUPER SYMPA!!! :love:  


Voir la pièce jointe 12039


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai effectué mon devoir de citoyen.
> 
> 
> Et vous?


:afraid: :afraid: ..... je n'ose imaginer.......


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Au fait
> 
> J'ai retrouvé la photo de broute minou entre filles :love:



Ouais mais le "broutage" ne suffit pas !!! :mouais:

Je vote pour la chaleur ultime, pour le plaisir, pour le chocolat ( ah nan merde ça c'est un de mes privilèges secret oups)....enfin je vote sensuellement MADO !


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> tiens, j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part...



Ah c'est un team, monsieur ! On a un directeur de campagne et un chargé de com' !


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Au fait
> 
> J'ai retrouvé la photo de broute minou entre filles :love:
> 
> ...



Pauvre chatte!:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> tiens, j'ai déjà vu ça quelque part...


ça prouve que t'as de bons z'ils !!.....  






........


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ouaich !
> Mais Silvio ne vote pas pour Fab'Fab STP :mouais: :rateau:



Je fais c'que j'veux !!!




tirhum a dit:


> ça prouve que t'as de bons z'ils !!.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je la trouve ... comment dire ... plus argumentée cette campagne ...
:love::love:


----------



## Melounette (26 Septembre 2006)

Ouais mais Fabfab c'est la virilit&#233; ultime, la sensualit&#233; poilue, l'humour toujours &#224; la pointe, l'oeil galant.

J'EN APPELLE AUX ELECTRICES !!!! ON VOUS OUBLIE DANS CETTE CAMPAGNE ! SI VOUS VOULEZ FANTASMER, PRENEZ LE FABOUNET !

Edit : Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai pas encore vot&#233;. Gni....


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais mais Fabfab c'est la virilité ultime, la sensualité poilue, l'humour toujours à la pointe, l'oeil galant.
> 
> J'EN APPELLE AUX ELECTRICES !!!! ON VOUS OUBLIE DANS CETTE CAMPAGNE ! SI VOUS VOULEZ FANTASMER, PRENEZ LE FABOUNET !
> 
> Edit : Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai pas encore voté. Gni....



Euh tu sais que si je vote pour FabFab, il va perdre ? :rose::rose:


----------



## Melounette (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Euh tu sais que si je vote pour FabFab, il va perdre ? :rose::rose:


T'es une électrice ?


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais mais Fabfab c'est la virilité ultime, la sensualité poilue, l'humour toujours à la pointe, l'oeil galant.
> 
> J'EN APPELLE AUX ELECTRICES !!!! ON VOUS OUBLIE DANS CETTE CAMPAGNE ! SI VOUS VOULEZ FANTASMER, PRENEZ LE FABOUNET !
> 
> Edit : Je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai pas encore voté. Gni....



Fabfab la virilité ultime ? Non, ça, c'est Roberto.
La sensualité poilue ? Ben non, ça, c'est SM.
L'il galant !??????

Il a eu envie de comprendre comment ça marche, une femme, certes.  Mais on sent qu'il reste des a priori. :rateau:
C'est vrai qu'il a des circonstances atténuantes, ça n'a pas toujours été facile pour lui.
Mais on peut quand même pas en faire un modèle de galanterie.

Non, faut laisser tomber ce créneau, melounette. *
Parce que la libido électorale, 
y'a que Mado qui en parle ! 
*


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah c'est un team, monsieur ! On a un directeur de campagne et un chargé de com' !


 
Merci à vous 
A peine le temps de signer _les bons à tirer_...


----------



## Lila (26 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> T'es une électrice ?



..moi oui 

....je vote MADO.....

...à la condition expesse bien sûr qu'elle règne tout le temps dans cette tenue :love:


----------



## Melounette (26 Septembre 2006)

C'est un coup bas Rezba....Les électeurs sauront apprécier que tu n'hésites pas à ressortir de vieux dossiers pour éliminer tes adversaires avec mesquinerie. 
Sorties de leur contexte, toutes ces histoires n'ont aucune valeur. 
A bas les coups bas ! Vive la révolution ! Renversons le pouvoir corrompu !\o/


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> T'es une &#233;lectrice ?


Un &#233;lecteur n'a pas de sexe : il a une voix et un vote .. 
Bon des fois, il a un gros goumi, mais c'est une autre histoire ...




Melounette a dit:


> C'est un coup bas Rezba....Les &#233;lecteurs sauront appr&#233;cier que tu n'h&#233;sites pas &#224; ressortir de vieux dossiers pour &#233;liminer tes adversaires avec mesquinerie.
> Sorties de leur contexte, toutes ces histoires n'ont aucune valeur.
> A bas les coups bas ! Vive la r&#233;volution ! Renversons le pouvoir corrompu !\o/


Il fait son boulot de directeur de campagne ...


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est un coup bas Rezba....Les électeurs sauront apprécier que tu n'hésites pas à ressortir de vieux dossiers pour éliminer tes adversaires avec mesquinerie.
> Sorties de leur contexte, toutes ces histoires n'ont aucune valeur.
> A bas les coups bas ! Vive la révolution ! Renversons le pouvoir corrompu !\o/




C'est marrant quand tu écris Melounette j'ai l'impression d'une cavalcade sans fin qui termine inexorablement sa course écrasé comme un vieux flan sur un mur en forme de vagin: \o/



 :love:


----------



## Lila (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Un électeur n'a pas de sexe : il a une voix et un vote



....pourtant là le marketing politique à ciblé très précisément il me semble


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....pourtant l&#224; le marketing politique &#224; cibl&#233; tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment il me semble


Mado n'est pas sectaire me semble-t-il ... Elle veut rassembler  :love::love:
Mais bon, j'dis &#231;a, j'dis rien ...


----------



## Melounette (26 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> C'est marrant quand tu écris Melounette j'ai l'impression d'une cavalcade sans fin qui termine inexorablement sa course écrasé comme un vieux flan sur un mur en forme de vagin: \o/
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


Krrrr Krrrr Krrrrr.    :love: 
Rejoins la révolution Camarade Patamach ! La cruauté (Oui Rezba est cruel, oui !), ne doit pas être de ce monde !
\o/ \o/ \o/
Je t'en ai mis plusieurs. On sait jamais....
(C'est une tête avec des bras levés, mais je vais garder l'idée du vagin, très bon pour la campagne, ça !)


----------



## Lila (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mado n'est pas sectaire me semble-t-il ...



.....c'eest une qualité très appréciable....dans certaines conditions :love:


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ça prouve que t'as de bons z'ils !!.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*MEFIEZ VOUS!*

*Oui méfiez vous des campagnes electorales à grand renfort de publicité raccoleuse* et d'images en trompe l'oeil qui ne font que masquer le manque de programme réaliste!!!! 

Je me demande si je ne préfère pas la modestie de la campagne de Nexka beaucoup plus modeste et  emprunte d'un certain amateurisme touchant: VOTER NEXKA C'EST SUPER SYMPA!! :love: (c'est pas mignon ca!)

*Je préfère l'artisanat à la machine à broyer les esprits!




*


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Je préfère l'artisanat à la machine à broyer les esprits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en étais sûr ! Rezba est une machine !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Oui méfiez vous des campagnes electorales à grand renfort de publicité raccoleuse* et d'images en trompe l'oeil qui ne font que masquer le manque de programme réaliste!!!!




Je suis assez de votre avis sauf qu'il peut y avoir les deux


----------



## Melounette (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mado n'est pas sectaire me semble-t-il ... Elle veut rassembler :love::love:
> Mais bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien ...


Mon oeil ouais ! Elle a compris ce que cette bande de geeks assoiffés voulaient ! Vous vous faites mener par une paire de lolos(aussi jolis soient-ils:love: ) sans savoir où vous allez ! Le réveil risque d'être dur.
Camaraaaaaaaaaaaaaades !
Réveillez-vous, il est temps de voir plus loin ! Nous vous proposons beaucoup plus : la liberté totale. Et vous préférez vous enchainer à une illusion de boudoir ? Peuple réveille-toi et réfléchis à ton avenir.
Mado ? Quel avenir ? Quel programme ? On ne peut pas toujours vivre du téton. 
Tibomon ? C'est le manimal !Le jour elle se transforme en Jonathan Chase:affraid: 
Nexka ? C'est une femme sous influence du broute-minou. 
Le n'importe quoi NON, le vagin oui !
Et je le fais :\o/
Voilà.
Le vieux flan se casse pour la soirée, mais je compte sur vous !

P.S. : C'est con, c'est juste au moment ou le jeu s'accélère que j'ai moins de temps.


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je réfléchisse à me présenter alors
> 
> Mais je vous préviens, moi, à part la luxure (et j'ai pas dit le luxe, ça je m'en balance  ), y'a pas grand chose qui m'intéresse en ce moment. Oui, oui, pas qu'en ce moment, je sais. Et j'assume
> Alors n'attendez pas de grandes promesses.. Juste des caresses, et de la tendresse, et de l'ivresse, bref, vous avez compris je pense


 

Juste un petit rappel 
Jamais promis grand chose, juste une petite pause dans un château un peu chaotique..


----------



## sofiping (26 Septembre 2006)

Mado ... je suis telle la paria dans le fin fond de la forêt ... sorte de trolle en porte jarretelle  qui hante l'obscurité ... Rezba a sonné du cor et me voilaaaaaaaa !!!

Je ne connais rien de ton programme ... mais j'te suis quand même ... 
Un p'tit coup de peigne et je me precipite a l'urne ...  


:mouais: ........ET NE M'DITES PAS QU'C4EST TROP TARD........... SINON JE CASSE TOUT !!!!!


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> :mouais: ........ET NE M'DITES PAS QU'C4EST TROP TARD........... SINON JE CASSE TOUT !!!!!



Il n'est jamais trop tard pour faire le bon choix et il me semble que tu as jusqu'à demain soir pour voter.

PS: Je suis quand même assez étonné de cette concorde electorale et affective autour de Mado ...


----------



## Nobody (26 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Mado ... blabla ... Rezba a sonné du cor et
> 
> blablabla ... j'te suis  ...




Et bien voilà. Au moins, comme ça, c'est clair: vous pouvez en déduire pour qui Rezba vote.


----------



## silvio (26 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Et bien voilà. Au moins, comme ça, c'est clair: vous pouvez en déduire pour qui Rezba vote.



Ben en tant que Dir'Com' de Mado, je ne le voyais pas voter pour quelqu'un d'autre ... 

quoi il fut en temps où j'étais Directeur de Campagne de Nexka et ....
:rose::rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> quoi il fut en temps où j'étais Directeur de Campagne de Nexka et ....
> :rose::rose:



Bien sûr, mais toi tu es unique


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> PS: Je suis quand même assez étonné de cette concorde electorale et affective autour de Mado ...


Moi pas, même les gars de l'uefa votent pour elle


----------



## dool (26 Septembre 2006)

Je trouve vexant les petits commentaires, griffonnnés sur mon bulletin de vote, de la part de monsieur le Chambellan !!!    

Vous tétonnez s'il vous plaît monsieur !!! Je surprend qui je veux quand je veux !!!   





ON VA L'ENVOUTER CE CHATEAU BON SANG !!!!!




Hey Sofi, reste ébourriffée (j'adore :love: )mais ramène le peigne, ça peux servir à autres choses !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2006)

sofiping a dit:


> Rezba a sonné du cor et me voilaaaaaaaa !!!



On se doutait bien qu'un sifflet eut été de l'ordre de l'euphémisme mais un cor est-ce bien raisonnable


----------



## joanes (26 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> C'est marrant quand tu écris Melounette j'ai l'impression d'une cavalcade sans fin qui termine inexorablement sa course écrasé comme un vieux flan sur un mur en forme de vagin: \o/
> 
> 
> :love:



Tiens j'me disais la même chose... 



Melounette a dit:


> Krrrr Krrrr Krrrrr.    :love:
> \o/ \o/ \o/
> (C'est une tête avec des bras levés, mais je vais garder l'idée du vagin, très bon pour la campagne, ça !)



Oui alors bon, l'essplication bof bof :mouais:


----------



## sofiping (26 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Et bien voilà. Au moins, comme ça, c'est clair: vous pouvez en déduire pour qui Rezba vote.



m'aurait étonné que je fasse pas au moins une connerie ...


----------



## joanes (26 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Ce vagin-là est à marquer d'une pierre blanche.*
> _*Un galet oblongue, même.*_
> :love:



Un gode on dit   (non Doc c'est pas de toi qu'on parle   )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> (non Doc c'est pas de toi qu'on parle   )


J'avais compris. Il n'est d'ailleurs pas nécessaire qu'on parle de moi tout le temps. Y penser est suffisant.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Melounette tient ses promesses !
Elle ne se casse pas la tête !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Elle ne se casse pas la tête !


Elle n'est pas la seule. Le seul événement de ce mandat aura d'ailleurs été la chute du château au niveau des culottes Petit Bateau. Quand on approche, ça sent l'urine.


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Juste un petit rappel
> Jamais promis grand chose, juste une petite pause dans un château un peu chaotique..


 
Ah ben voilà ce qui arrive quand on a un directeur de campagne trop motivé, vous perdez le contrôle mlle Mado 

Moi au moins, mon directeur de campagne il a déjà oublié qu'il était mon directeur de campagne (n'est ce pas Silvio  ) Comme ca pas de fausses promesses  


Chers amis électeurs!! Ne soyez pas dûpe de la campagne de Mado. Ma chère concurente est manipulée par son odieu directeur de campagne  Vous pensez voter pour la grace et la volupté, mais à votre avis? Qui va prendre le pouvoir une foi la belle Mado élue?  

Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire: LIBERONS MADO!!!  

Si je suis élue, je la nomerai ministre des affaires coquines et du plaisir. :love: Et je veillerai personnellement à ce que ce soit elle et uniquement elle qui occupe ce poste.  


Pour une Mado libre et épanouie, VOTEZ NEXKA!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Elle n'est pas la seule. Le seul événement de ce mandat aura d'ailleurs été la chute du château au niveau des culottes Petit Bateau. Quand on approche, ça sent l'urine.



Je te sens soupelet sur ce coup là ....
Tu voudrais que l'on parle des slips kangourou, c'est ça.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je te sens soupelet sur ce coup là ....
> Tu voudrais que l'on parle des slips kangourou, c'est ça.


Du tout. Il fut un temps où les candidats avaient un programme, où les électeurs faisaient des propositions allant dans le sens d'une participation plus active, où le jeu était un jeu.
Je ne suis pas opposé à la féminisation du jeu (j'ai même voté pour Nexka au tour précédent...), juste au systématisme de certaines dérives.


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Le n'importe quoi NON, le vagin oui !
> Et je le fais :\o/
> Voilà.
> Le vieux flan se casse pour la soirée, mais je compte sur vous !
> ...


 

Euhh :mouais: Melounette?? T'es sure que tu es une vraie fille? 
Nan parce que si tu veux je te rappelle le pourcentage de nanas vaginales par rapport au "n'importe quoi"???


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> (j'ai même voté pour Nexka au tour précédent...),.


 
Alors ça, ça m'étonnerai, c'est le premier tour ou je me présente  Mais bon c'est gentil quand même.


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du tout. Il fut un temps où les candidats avaient un programme, où les électeurs faisaient des propositions allant dans le sens d'une participation plus active, où le jeu était un jeu.
> Je ne suis pas opposé à la féminisation du jeu (j'ai même voté pour Nexka au tour précédent...), juste au systématisme de certaines dérives.


y'avait Nexka au tour pr&#233;c&#232;dent, &#233;tonnant &#231;a, je l'ai pas vu e passer  

:hum:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du tout. Il fut un temps où les candidats avaient un programme, où les électeurs faisaient des propositions allant dans le sens d'une participation plus active, où le jeu était un jeu.
> Je ne suis pas opposé à la féminisation du jeu (j'ai même voté pour Nexka au tour précédent...), juste au systématisme de certaines dérives.



La Charte mon bon la charte !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Euhh :mouais: Melounette?? T'es sure que tu es une vraie fille?
> Nan parce que si tu veux je te rappelle le pourcentage de nanas vaginales par rapport au "n'importe quoi"???



Et voilà en effet une réponse sensée  



Nexka a dit:


> Alors ça, ça m'étonnerai, c'est le premier tour ou je me présente  Mais bon c'est gentil quand même.



Et une clarification des propos du Doc.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Alors ça, ça m'étonnerai, c'est le premier tour ou je me présente  Mais bon c'est gentil quand même.


Pardon, je n'avais pas voté en effet : j'ai soutenu l'hypothèse de ta candidature.


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi pas, même les gars de l'uefa votent pour elle




Ben oui, en plus de tout le reste, j'aime le foot.
Rien à récupérer.


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Et bien voilà. Au moins, comme ça, c'est clair: vous pouvez en déduire pour qui Rezba vote.



Aphrodite et Ares eurent en leur temps une liaison qui se solda par un cuisant échec 
Retenez l'histoire.

*Votez Nexka, l'Isis des MacGéens.*


----------



## Patamach (26 Septembre 2006)

Sur ce bon appétit, je m'en vais cuire mon andouillette.


----------



## joanes (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'avais compris. Il n'est d'ailleurs pas nécessaire qu'on parle de moi tout le temps. Y penser est suffisant.



Mais j'y songe, j'y songe... 



mado a dit:


> Ben oui, en plus de tout le reste, j'aime le foot.
> _Rien à récupérer_.



Enfin, tout de même y reste des trucs... enfin bon, principe tout ça blablabla   :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du tout. Il fut un temps o&#249; les candidats avaient un programme, o&#249; les &#233;lecteurs faisaient des propositions allant dans le sens d'une participation plus active, o&#249; le jeu &#233;tait un jeu.
> Je ne suis pas oppos&#233; &#224; la f&#233;minisation du jeu (j'ai m&#234;me vot&#233; pour Nexka au tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent...), juste au syst&#233;matisme de certaines d&#233;rives.



Vous f&#251;tes &#233;lu sur un programme, Monsieur ? Est-ce l&#224; l'explication de l'effroyable naufrage de votre mandat ? Je ne parle m&#234;me pas du mandat d'apr&#232;s, que vous avez souhait&#233; en donnant votre drapeau &#224; l'Opposition d'alors. Ni m&#234;me de l'incessante querelle volubile et inutile qui scande depuis le ryhtme du chapeau.
Non, franchement, il y a des moments o&#249; il vaudrait mieux vous taire, vous, le maitre le plus catastrophique que nous ayons eu &#224; subir.

Et toc. 

Mado nous propose plus qu'un programme, elle nous propose une philosophie d'action ; le libertarisme respectueux. 



doc&#233 a dit:


> Le seul &#233;v&#233;nement de ce mandat aura d'ailleurs &#233;t&#233; la chute du ch&#226;teau au niveau des culottes Petit Bateau. Quand on approche, &#231;a sent l'urine.



Mais il est clair que ce genre de principes aura du mal &#224; passer au travers de votre misogynie rampante!


Et re-toc.


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mado nous propose plus qu'un programme, elle nous propose une philosophie d'action ; le libertarisme respectueux.



Tiens, ça commence a me plaire


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mado nous propose plus qu'un programme, elle nous propose une philosophie d'action ; le libertarisme respectueux.




Que personne ne me dénonce à la DDASS 


Quant aux mandats précédents j'avoue ne pas avoir suivi le contenu des débats. Trop belliqueux, sur la forme. Mais chacun trouve, ou non, une forme d'intérêt pour ce jeu.
Et il fonctionne par phase non ? Une forme d'alternance.


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2006)




----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> C'est petit &#231;a



Voil&#224; ce que devient un admirateur de Mme de Fontenay! 

DocEvil a raison: tu n'assumes pas


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ben oui, en plus de tout le reste, j'aime le foot.
> Rien &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer.


Quelle horreur !
Votre future Majest&#233; sera dans l'obligation de bannir le foot professionnel &#224; tout jamais sinon la r&#233;volte grondera grgrgrgrgrgr !!!


Grug a dit:


>


Schklak ! Zim ! Pouf ! PLlatsch ! BANG ! CTHARKATRONKCH !...
On n'a plus le temps de rigoler avec toutes ces zessesgons !
Que de temps perdu pour essuyer les &#233;claboussures ! Merdalors !

 :afraid:


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

mistake


----------



## katelijn (26 Septembre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Schklak ! Zim ! Pouf ! PLlatsch ! BANG ! CTHARKATRONKCH !..



Le retour de Rika Zaraî?


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


>



 

Je peux savoir pourquoi je me fais écraser la tête dans la boue par une nana aux gros seins qui tient une bouteille???  

Je veux pas dire, mais 5 ans de rugby féminin, ça entraîne bien au combats dans la boue  


Sinon Grug pour le dessin:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2006)

Au moins, Grug ne confond pas « des seins » et dessin.*



* Oui, il y a un jeu de mot. À dessein.**


** Pascal 77


----------



## tirhum (26 Septembre 2006)

oulà !!.... :afraid:


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Comme vous pouvez le constater, la Maitresse du Château (la seule, la vraie, pas un vulgaire erzats) ne se complait pas dans la démagogie facile ni dans le clientélisme dont certains sont friands. Une seule chose compte à ses yeux: le bonheur de son peuple.


Sa campagne est peu spectaculaire mais l'efficacité et l'efficience sont à ce prix. 
La richesse globale a augmenté de manière spectaculaire pour la première fois sous son règne; il a été démontré que l'attitude d'un Maitre précédent pouvait amener à des débordements gravissime; il n'a pas été permis qu'un citoyen risque de perdre son droit de vote; un vent de fraicheur souffle sur les candidatures. Bon, bien entendu, certains n'ont pas pu s'empêcher d'ameuter le ban et l'arrière ban de leurs vagues connaissances qui leur doivent sans doute quelque chose de vraisemblablement honteux, voire même d'ameuter des électeurs mineurs pré-pubères incapables de prendre une position quelque peu réfléchie, mais dans l'ensemble la campagne est sereine et divertissante.

Pour la remercier de son talent mis au service de la communauté, un geste, un seul:

*votez TibomonG4*

et les avancées sociales pourront éclore à nouveau.

Pesez le pour et contre et votez.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> oul&#224; !!.... :afraid:


pour certains.... 
quand je dis &#231;a; c'est uniquement pour le fait que M&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur Docqu&#233;ville fasse des jeux de mots "_poucrates_" (_&#169;Bobby_) !!....


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> ON VA L'ENVOUTER CE CHATEAU BON SANG !!!!!


Ouaaaaaaaaaaich ! Ca, ça me plait !:love: 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain qu'une lecture attentive des trente-sept pages précédentes puisse me livrer un enchaînement crédible de pensées, arguments et répliques qui me fournissent le cheminement intellectuel aboutissant à ce _"Le n'importe quoi NON, le vagin oui !" _d'anthologie.


C'est rien je t'expliquerais. Une histoire de vieux flan qui finit contre un mur après une cavalcade. 


odré a dit:


> Melounette tient ses promesses !
> Elle ne se casse pas la tête !


Tiens-toi prête camarade Odré, la révolution va avoir besoin de toi. Et tout est bon dans l'autruche !\o/Sauf que les oeufs, ça tiens un max de place.:mouais:  



DocEvil a dit:


> Elle n'est pas la seule. Le seul événement de ce mandat aura d'ailleurs été la chute du château au niveau des culottes Petit Bateau. Quand on approche, ça sent l'urine.


Ah parce que ça sentait meilleur sous votre régime capitaliste et dictatoriale ? 



mado a dit:


> Quant aux mandats précédents j'avoue ne pas avoir suivi le contenu des débats. Trop belliqueux, sur la forme. Mais chacun trouve, ou non, une forme d'intérêt pour ce jeu.
> Et il fonctionne par phase non ? Une forme d'alternance.


Pour une fois nous sommes d'accord camarade. Vive l'alternance ! A bas la grisaille !



Nexka a dit:


> Je veux pas dire, mais 5 ans de rugby féminin, ça entraîne bien au combats dans la boue


Nexka for ever.:love: 

Gruuuuuuuug ! Tu es beau je t'aime. 

Roulement de tambour...je reviens.


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Gruuuuuuuug ! Tu es beau je t'aime.



   

Ca vient du fond du coeur l&#224; !


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Aaaaaah doupdoup doupdoup doup !
Message officiel de la R&#233;volution.

Camaraaaaaaaades !
La campagne a pris ces derniers temps un tournant f&#233;minin que nous ne pouvons n&#233;gliger et notre camarade Fabfab est trop loin dans sa retraite. De plus son &#233;tat de sant&#233; nous inqui&#232;te, il est atteint d'alzeihmer, comment gouverner dans ces conditions ? 

Aussi je prends la libert&#233; de cr&#233;er la Ligue R&#233;volutionnaire du Ch&#226;teau. (LRC\o/) Et je me pr&#233;sente officiellement pour l'&#233;lection du maitre du Ch&#226;teau.

Je demande au Chambellan d'en prendre note et &#224; tous ceux qui ont vot&#233; pour Fabfab de revoter pour moi. (Si allez, juste une p'tite voix, soyez sympas:rose: )

La sission.. ..la sucion...:hein: ...la divisionup: ) de la r&#233;volution n'a pas &#233;t&#233; un choix facile. Nous avons peu de temps mais nous saurons r&#233;agir. Nous gardons la m&#234;me ligne de conduite avec ajustements, &#224; savoir :
- libert&#233; et pouvoir au peuple !(nos camarades adversaires pourront ainsi "pratiquer" leur programme en toute libert&#233;. )
-Ecarter les capitalistes et les phalocrates de toute d&#233;cision du ch&#226;teau. 
-Et donc, un r&#233;el gouvernement populaire,fort,&#233;gal et juste.
-La mise &#224; jour de dossiers lourds :


> La v&#233;rit&#233; sur Benjamin : il est noir !
> Al&#232;m : ma nuit avec DocEvil.
> Balooners et WebO :"Enc...encore une 'tite goutte"
> Backcat : Nous avons t&#226;t&#233; ses biceps !


-D'fa&#231;on, on fera pas pire ! 

Je compte sur vous.
Vive la libert&#233; ! Et vive la r&#233;volution !\o/






(J'esp&#232;re que j'ai bon pour la taille de l'image. Pas taper.)

Edit : Oui la r&#233;volution a peu de moyens pour ses affiches. Elle pr&#233;f&#232;re garder ses moyens pour le peuple....et accessoirement pour ses culottes petit bateau.(Voir acheter un bon d&#233;sodorisant pour DocEvil)


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas bientôt fini, de me donner un rab' de boulot en plein jour férié?
Pfffffffff... Ces suffragettes, ça ne doute de rien. :rateau:

Bon, allez, sinon, on va encore en entendre.








- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- mado
- maiwen
- Melounette
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum






- silvio
- Grug






- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odré
- christpeople
- PonkHead



Et hop.

Bonjour chez vous. (N°6  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

et ils le vendent ça?!

On n'est plus dans l'ersatz, on est dans la parodie. Notre gouvernement oeuvre pour le bien de tous et dans tous les domaines. J'en appelle à votre bon sens et à votre sensualité. La parité n'est pas qu'un mot, c'est une voie que nous devons soutenir.

Ami(e)s, ami(e)s,

rejoignez nous, ne retombez pas dans l'obscurantisme et le lucre, voire le stupre. Ralliez la raison en votant utile et bon.
*
Votez TibomonG4*


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- Mado
- maiwen
- Melounette
- N°6
- Nexka
- Philire
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum






- silvio






- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odré
- christpeople
- PonkHead
- Grug
- N°6


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

*Votez MADO !!*
DEMAIN ELLE ENLEVE 
LE HAUT !!!!

_(j'y vais un peu fort l&#224; mais bon...faut rameuter hein?  )_​


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Merci Ned 

Mais en fait non. Quand il y a de la g&#232;ne, y'a plus de plaisir.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Merci Ned
> 
> Mais en fait non. Quand il y a de la gène, y'a plus de plaisir.


Oui, tu as raison.

C'est une bonne idée de réorienter  ta campagne vers la défense de valeurs morales.

*votez Mado, pour un chateau plus tendre*​
:love:


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

[mode sérieux on]

Je pense qu'il est utile de rappeler ici qu'il s'agit d'un jeu et que ce qui est écrit dans ce cadre ne peut en aucun cas être considéré comme à prendre au premier degré ni ne peut consister en attaques personnelles.


Pour ma part, j'ai toujours lu et écrit ici en jouant un rôle. C'est pourquoi, quand je parle "d'erzats" il est évident pour moi que les personnes ne sont pas visées mais uniquement les personnages qu'elles jouent ici.


Si d'aucuns ont interprétré mes mots dans un sens que je ne leur donnais pas, croyez bien que j'en suis désolé. Mes intentions n'étaient que plaisanterie et bonne humeur.


Bon jeu à tous.




[/mode sérieux off]


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Merci Ned
> 
> Mais en fait non. Quand il y a de la gène, y'a plus de plaisir.



Bon ba alors....LE BAS ALORS !!!

Non je déconne....
Alors :

*Votez MADO
vos esprits iront plus Haut !
 *


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

On avait dit pas de rectificatif  Pfff, la parole belge 



Sérieux aussi. Je réintègre mon boudoir. C'était pas le bon moment d'en sortir.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> On avait dit pas de rectificatif  Pfff, la parole belge
> 
> 
> 
> S&#233;rieux aussi. Je r&#233;int&#232;gre mon boudoir. C'&#233;tait pas le bon moment d'en sortir.












_
P.S : votez..... tirhum ?!.... 
et j'enl&#232;ve.... j'enl&#232;ve quoi, d&#233;j&#224; ?!....   _


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _P.S : votez..... tirhum ?!....
> et j'enl&#232;ve.... j'enl&#232;ve quoi, d&#233;j&#224; ?!....   _


....comme &#231;a ?!....


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ....comme &#231;a ?!....



Euh... voui... :love: :rose:


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au moins, Grug ne confond pas « des seins » et dessin.*
> * Oui, il y a un jeu de mot. À dessein.**
> ** Pascal 77


Difficile à saisir !!!

Fais-nous un dé sain !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Comme vous pouvez le constater, la Maitresse du Ch&#226;teau (la seule, la vraie, pas un vulgaire erzats) ne se complait pas dans la d&#233;magogie facile ni dans le client&#233;lisme dont certains sont friands. Une seule chose compte &#224; ses yeux: le bonheur de son peuple.


En fait tout le contraire de son r&#232;gne actuel. D&#233;magogue, client&#233;liste et absolument incapable de mener une consultation, le tout napper d'un manque affligeant d'id&#233;es personnelles. 
En cas de d&#233;faillance de votre m&#233;moire vBulletin inclu une fonction de recherche. Ou alors vous avez prolong&#233; inutilement ce mandat en esp&#233;rant que les gens oublient ?

La discr&#233;tion de la campagne serait plut&#244;t &#224; mettre sur la fait de ne plus pouvoir promettre des choses totalement farfelues.

Une autre question ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Septembre 2006)

-
je demande a tout ceux qui ont un brin de commiseration pour l'arico
de le guider dans ses choix,ainsi SUPERMOQUETTE ayant trahi au profit
d'untel*,re ! re ! trahi* ! cet untel,
SUPERLOUSTIC inf&#233;od&#233; a icelui,lui tire dans les pattes 
SUPERODR&#233; papillonne des ailes,
en un mot
-
*c'est le binzt !*
*-*
*-*

*  



*


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> je demande a tout ceux qui ont un brin de commiseration pour l'arico
> de le guider dans ses choix,ainsi SUPERMOQUETTE ayant trahi au profit
> d'untel*,re ! re ! trahi* ! cet untel,
> ...



Facile, jette les dés


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> En fait tout le contraire de son règne actuel. Démagogue, clientéliste et absolument incapable de mener une consultation, le tout napper d'un manque affligeant d'idées personnelles.
> En cas de défaillance de votre mémoire vBulletin inclu une fonction de recherche. Ou alors vous avez prolongé inutilement ce mandat en espérant que les gens oublient ?


Cela dit, le spectacle d'une telle mauvaise foi a je ne sais quoi de particulièrement réjouissant. Sans doute parce qu'il est toujours divertissant de voir défendre l'indéfendable...


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

Malgré les soi-disant réticences du comté et de certains de ses potentiels partenaires,
 le château choisi de promouvoir comme stratégie locale pour les batailles futures une tactique simple :
 « union des forces...et toi à côté tu la fermes» 
De manière à redynamiser les troupes de la cour et, ce faisant, « creuser son propre sillon ».

Par contradiction aux forces opposantes, Le Château doit se reconnaître dans la valorisation de laction publique,
 pour plus de dignité, de responsabilité, de solidarité et de justice dans notre beau village Macgéen.
 Elle placent lhumain et son épanouissement au centre des préoccupations dans le cadre dun développement durable.

*Le climat semble même plutôt à la compétition exacerbée avant,
pendant et après le référendum sur les combats de donzelles dans la boue des douves....
*
Aujourdhui, nous pouvons dire que le sillon chatelain est clairement creusé à la souris, mais nous assistons aussi à la fin dun cycle politique.

Dans les faits, les autres petites organisations opposantes sont à regarder de près,
 une nouvelle stratégie dalliance au second tour ne peut que profiter à quelques militants de la fédération du château
 bien en place aujourdhui et qui auront à faire face à des nouvelles icones opposantes.

Dans un système où la globalisation continue à produire ses ravages au sein du monde des forums 
(chômage des floodeurs, précarité, modération coup de boulèsque...)
 et des territoires à tel point que lintervention publique face aux risques de la vie 
(café renversé sur la souris, maladie de l'Isight, vieillesse du câble d'allimentation)
 est remise en cause dans sa forme actuelle. 
Dans un système où la division de la communauté internet ne garantit aucunement,
 en tout cas à moyen terme, une issue positive à la population Macgéène,
 il est impératif dimplanter localement des nouvelles citadelles 
contre- feux au grands seigneurs.

*Citoyens,
Votez !!!
mais votez bien.*
​


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Sérieux aussi. Je réintègre mon boudoir. C'était pas le bon moment d'en sortir.


Quoi ? Ah bin non. Ah mais si tu joues allez !
Madooo, reviens, Mahaado, revieeeeens, Mado reviens parmi les tieeeeeens !


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Malgré les soi-disant réticences du comté et de certains de ses potentiels partenaires,
> le château choisi de promouvoir comme stratégie locale pour les batailles futures une tactique simple :
> « union des forces...et toi à côté tu la fermes»
> De manière à redynamiser les troupes de la cour et, ce faisant, « creuser son propre sillon ».
> ...


*:love: NED président :love:*​


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Dans les faits, les autres petites organisations opposantes sont à regarder de près,
> une nouvelle stratégie dalliance au second tour ne peut que profiter à quelques militants de la fédération du château
> ​




Ya un second tour!!!  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ya un second tour!!!  :affraid:


en fait&#8230; nan


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

Non y'a pas de 2&#232;me tour.
C'&#233;tait *UN PIEGE* pour voir si vous suiviez.


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Non y'a pas de 2ème tour.
> C'était *UN PIEGE* pour voir si vous suiviez.



Et voilà, encore de fausses promesses  Ahhh ces politiques  

C'est pourquoi VOTER NEXKA C'EST SYMPA


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Mouais bin non, après ce beau combat, le maitre du château sera une femme ou rien du tout. C'est facile de rester dans les gradins, et de venir ramasser les fleurs.
Ou sinon je brûle le château.
VIVE LA REVOLUTION !
Et Mado tu reviens. Si.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Mado ayant déclaré forfait, cela signe la fermeture temporaire de la chambre rose

On se contentera donc des histoires polissonnes d'un internat de jeunes filles :love:

*Nexka fur présidente !*​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

Ouais j'me ralie &#224; Nexka moi


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouais j'me ralie à Nexka moi



Faudrait déjà voter...


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> !
> Et Mado tu reviens. Si.


 
Concentre toi sur les dernières heures de campagne 




La chambre rose, ouais, comme celle de la Maison Tellier.. Exactement


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Je suis contente que vous votiez pour moi les gar&#231;ons :love: (m&#234;me si je me rend bien compte que je ne passe qu'apr&#233;s Mado  )

Mais tout de m&#234;me je ne suis pas s&#251;re que vous ayez bien interpr&#233;t&#233; ses propros  
Je ne crois pas qu'elle retire sa candidature. 

Enfin je me trompe peut &#234;tre 


edit:

Ah ben si


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

A ce propos, l'actuel leader de l'opposition ne se pr&#233;sentant pas, comment peuvent se faire les rallliements hors de la majorit&#233; ? Comment vous voyez les choses ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Alorsss, histoire d'officialiser:








- Aricosec
- DocEvil
- Fab'Fab
- Human-Fly
- joanes
- la(n)guille
- Lemmy
- loustic
- MacMarco
- maiwen
- Melounette
- N&#176;6
- Nexka
- Philire
- queenlucia
- rezba
- Roberto Vendez
- Tibomong4
- tirhum






- silvio







- supermoquette
- Ed_the_Head
- Nobloody
- odr&#233;
- christpeople
- PonkHead
- Mado
- Grug



H&#233; oui, les p'tits gars. Va falloir m'&#233;crire &#224; nouveau. Enfin, c'est pas obligatoire, n'est-ce pas.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> A ce propos, l'actuel leader de l'opposition ne se pr&#233;sentant pas, comment peuvent se faire les rallliements hors de la majorit&#233; ? Comment vous voyez les choses ?


Ben je suis pas candidat mais &#233;lisible   mais quand je dis ralier, &#231;a signifie votez pour elle hein


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben je suis pas candidat mais &#233;lisible   mais quand je dis ralier, &#231;a signifie votez pour elle hein



Toi, tu votes pour elle. Mais si quelqu'un votait pour toi, cette voix ne serait pas port&#233; sur Nexka, puisque ce n'est pas elle le leader.
Donc il n'y a pas de candidat auquel un autre candidat rallierait les voix port&#233;es sur lui.
C'est ce que dit la lettre de la constitution.
Donc c'est la m... 




Ou alors, on estime que, dans l'opposition, les ralliements peuvent se faire librement.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

non, mais supermoquette, etant non candidat pourrait transmettre son titre&#8230; cel&#224; n'est pas, il me semble interdit par  la constitution,(en cas de non candidature du leader de l'opposition.)

ah, si nous avions un conseil constitutionnel :soupir:

peut &#234;tre la strat&#233;gie de supermoumoute est elle de pousser nexka &#224; se d&#233;sister pour lui&#8230; 

&#224; moins qu'il ne veuille finir terroriste, &#231;a fait longtemps non ? :rateau:


bref, on arrive dans la partie active du jeu, o&#249; les coups de jarnac vont pleuvoir.

*Que tremble la noiraude, f&#233;lin f&#233;lon pensant endormir le bon peuple en laissant se d&#233;rouler une campagne discr&#232;te. 
*


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Toi, tu votes pour elle. Mais si quelqu'un votait pour toi, cette voix ne serait pas porté sur Nexka, puisque ce n'est pas elle le leader.
> Donc il n'y a pas de candidat auquel un autre candidat rallierait les voix portées sur lui.
> C'est ce que dit la lettre de la constitution.
> Donc c'est la m...
> ...



Ben oui mais c'est la même chose dans la politique. Quand il y a un raliement, le candidat1 qui se ralie appelle ses electeurs à voter pour le candidat2 du raliement.
Mais les electeurs ne sont pas forcés, et si ils votent pour le candidat1, ça comptera nul, et non  pas une voie pour le candidat2.


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ben oui mais c'est la même chose dans la politique. Quand il y a un raliement, le candidat1 qui se ralie appelle ses electeurs à voter pour le candidat2 du raliement.
> Mais les electeurs ne sont pas forcés, et si ils votent pour le candidat1, ça comptera nul, et non  pas une voie pour le candidat2.



Entièrement d'accord avec ce point de vue.


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Alorsss, histoire d'officialiser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




L'autre, comme il y va. T'as re&#231;u un mp de mado disant qu'elle n'&#233;tait plus candidate ? Non.
* Tu extrapoles un coup de blues matinal, tendant ainsi &#224; faire croire que la sensibilit&#233; n'est pas de mise dans l'ar&#232;ne &#233;lectorale ? *

C'est justement ce que nous voulons, de la sensibilit&#233;, de la tendresse, de la po&#233;sie !


Mesdames et messieurs, vous assistez en direct &#224; une op&#233;ration de d&#233;sinformation totalement vile et crasse. Mado est toujours candidate, croyez-le. Et toutes ces man&#339;uvres et insidieuses attaques sont bien l'illustration que sa candidature rencontre un r&#233;el &#233;cho qui affole les tenants du pouvoir !

*La sensibilit&#233; au pouvoir !
A bas les viriles empoignades !
Mado maitresse au ch&#226;teau !*​


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> peut être la stratégie de supermoumoute est elle de pousser nexka à se désister pour lui
> 
> à moins qu'il ne veuille finir terroriste, ça fait longtemps non ? :rateau:



Ou peut être qu'il a juste envie de voter pour moi  



Nobody a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec ce point de vue.



Ravie d'avoir été claire


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> L'autre, comme il y va. T'as reçu un mp de mado disant qu'elle n'était plus candidate ? Non.
> Tu extrapoles un coup de blues matinal,


Ah ça, ça fait longtemps que je dis que le Chambellan extrapole, même il extasie. Quand y a une déclaration officielle, il note rien, quand y en a pas, il note.
Camaraaaaades ! Nous sommes bernés par le pouvoir en place, il se moque de nous à travers son Chambellan ! Réagissez ! Et vive la révolution !\o/


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> L'autre, comme il y va. T'as reçu un mp de mado disant qu'elle n'était plus candidate ? Non.



As-tu accès à mon compte? Non.

Prrrrrrrrrrrrrt...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> L'autre, comme il y va. T'as reçu un mp de mado disant qu'elle n'était plus candidate ? Non.
> * Tu extrapoles un coup de blues matinal, tendant ainsi à faire croire que la sensibilité n'est pas de mise dans l'arène électorale ? *



Mon Chambellan est d'une extrême probité, je vous le rappelle


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah ça, ça fait longtemps que je dis que le Chambellan extrapole, même il extasie. Quand y a une déclaration officielle, il note rien, quand y en a pas, il note.
> Camaraaaaades ! Nous sommes bernés par le pouvoir en place, il se moque de nous à travers son Chambellan ! Réagissez ! Et vive la révolution !\o/


 

Pas faux ça  

Bon, et pour ceux qui ont trouvé la clef de la chambre rose et qui ont su déployer des arguments irrésistibles :rose: (et pour éviter 15 pages de "comment s'effectuent les ralliements, etc, etc, etc..."), je reconsidère ma _position_.. (Ben quoi, les _retournements _c'est vachement bien non ?..) :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Toi, tu votes pour elle. Mais si quelqu'un votait pour toi, cette voix ne serait pas port&#233; sur Nexka, puisque ce n'est pas elle le leader.
> Donc il n'y a pas de candidat auquel un autre candidat rallierait les voix port&#233;es sur lui.
> C'est ce que dit la lettre de la constitution.
> Donc c'est la m...
> ...


Le ralliement officiel est tr&#232;s clairement d&#233;fini, ce serait b&#234;te de jouer avec, et comme j'ai pas envie de jouer sur ce tour y a pas de ralliement hors majorit&#233; possible. 

Et d'ailleurs comme je serai absent &#224; l'heure du vote j'averti que je garderai mon status de leader jusqu'au terme de ce tour. Et j'invite les candidates hors majorit&#233; &#224; en faire de m&#234;me (au vu du dernier scrutin).

Et je rappelle avoir renonc&#233; publiquement &#224; ma candidature


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas faux ça
> 
> Bon, et pour ceux qui ont trouvé la clef de la chambre rose et qui ont su déployer des arguments irrésistibles :rose: (et pour éviter 15 pages de "comment s'effectuent les ralliements, etc, etc, etc..."), je reconsidère ma _position_.. (Ben quoi, les _retournements _c'est vachement bien non ?..) :love:



Chére Mado, mon amie, mais néanmoins adversaire  .... Vous devriez cesser de fréquenter Silvio :mouais:


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> As-tu acc&#232;s &#224; mon compte? Non.
> 
> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrt...





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mon Chambellan est d'une extr&#234;me probit&#233;, je vous le rappelle




Qu'il soit presbyte ou pro-bitte-et-quoi encore d'autres, on s'en fiche ! 
 Il extrapole, il fantasme, il gal&#232;ge, il s'escagague !



mado a dit:


> Bon, et pour ceux qui ont trouv&#233; la clef de la chambre rose et qui ont su d&#233;ployer des arguments irr&#233;sistibles :rose: (et pour &#233;viter 15 pages de "comment s'effectuent les ralliements, etc, etc, etc..."), je reconsid&#232;re ma _position_.. (Ben quoi, les _retournements _c'est vachement bien non ?..) :love:



Voil&#224; ! Je cherchais le mot ! Tu gagneras parce que tu n'es pas une monomaniaque de la page 1 du Kama-sous-draps !
Vive les retournements de position ! D'ailleurs, ta campagne ne dit pas autre chose depuis le d&#233;but. Les preuves ?

De face :






De dos :


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Et le premier qui dit que je suis une emmerdeuse... aura raison


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mon Chambellan est d'une extr&#234;me probit&#233;, je vous le rappelle


Je demande &#224; v&#233;rifier la pro-bit&#233; du monsieur. 

Message officiel du LRC....Message officiel du LRC......Message Officiel du LRC....

Camaraaaaaaaaaades !

Effa&#231;age et &#233;ditement : Bin rien, j'&#233;dite c'est quoi ce bourdel ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *non, mais supermoquette, etant non candidat pourrait transmettre son titre&#8230; cel&#224; n'est pas, il me semble interdit par  la constitution,(en cas de non candidature du leader de l'opposition.)
> *
> ah, si nous avions un conseil constitutionnel :soupir:
> 
> ...


Ah tiens je l'avais pas vu celle l&#224;, mais en ce cas c'est celui ou celle arriv&#233; derri&#232;re moi au dernier scrutin qui prendrait ma place, et comme je ne sais pas qui c'est, j'attends de savoir, pour voir 

Sinon ma strat&#233;gie est simple : me la jouer peinard le prochain tour, sans aucune obligation, m&#234;me terroriste serait trop fatiguant


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pas faux ça
> 
> Bon, et pour ceux qui ont trouvé la clef de la chambre rose et qui ont su déployer des arguments irrésistibles :rose: (et pour éviter 15 pages de "comment s'effectuent les ralliements, etc, etc, etc..."), je reconsidère ma _position_.. (Ben quoi, les _retournements _c'est vachement bien non ?..) :love:


:love: j'adore les changements de position :love:

*Mado pour le chateau !*


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi j'&#233;dite, et m&#234;me je r&#233;&#233;dite !


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Le LRC se rallie donc officiellement à la camarade Nexka.
> Votez pour Nexka ! Vive la révolution ! Vive la liberté ! Et vive le peuple !
> \o/



:affraid: ça représente quoi exactement ce sigle


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> T'as pas suivi, Mado ne se d&#233;siste pas ! Et y'a pas de ralliements possibles !


J'ai &#233;dit&#233; ! J'ai &#233;dit&#233; !
La r&#233;volution reprend sa place au sein du LRC !
Vous allez trop vite pour moi l&#224;.:rateau: 
Bon bin votez pour moi.
Et c'est reparti !!! Vive Mado !:love: Mais votez pour moi quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: ça représente quoi exactement ce sigle



Normalement c'est deux mains autour d'une bouche, qui servent de porte voix pour crier.


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon, et pour *ceux* qui ont trouvé la clef de la chambre rose et qui ont su déployer des arguments irrésistibles :rose:




Traduisez: "Rezba".

  :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: ça représente quoi exactement ce sigle


Un vagin. (dixit Patamach)


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Moi aussi j'édite, et même je réédite !



  

T'inquiétes, pas grand monde n'aura eut le temps de lire ce message plein de vérité et de bon sens


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je demande à vérifier la pro-bité du monsieur.




Tu as déjà reçu une preuve par mp il y a quelques temps.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Normalement c'est deux mains autour d'une bouche, qui servent de porte voix pour crier.


En g&#233;n&#233;ral quand on fait &#231;a c'est l'autre qui crie. Nan ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Qu'il soit presbyte ou pro-bitte-et-quoi encore d'autres, on s'en fiche !
> Il extrapole, il fantasme, il galège, il s'escagague !




Je pourrais fournir une preuve que non mais je préfère mépriser.

:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et le premier qui dit que je suis une emmerdeuse... aura raison



Dites plut&#244;t que vous adorez faire des va-et-vient dans la bo&#238;te &#224; mp du Chambellan afin de v&#233;rifier sa probit&#233;


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Oups, j'avais pas reconnu Dool faisant sa gym 

*ll
 \o/
Ö
LL*
​


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Traduisez: "Rezba".
> 
> :rateau:


Pas que.... 



Nexka a dit:


> T'inqui&#233;tes, pas grand monde n'aura eut le temps de lire ce message plein de v&#233;rit&#233; et de bon sens


Un moment d'&#233;garement tout au plus. 
La r&#233;volution ne peut pas se faire dans un pensionnat de jeunes filles ! Votez bien ! Votez LRC ! Votez pour la camarade Melounette !\o/(sigle du LRC)
Et merci Nexka. 


Nobody a dit:


> Tu as d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u une preuve par mp il y a quelques temps.


Ca bouge tout le temps, pas eu le temps de voir.
Voyez vous m&#234;me :




Si c'est &#231;a qu'on appelle une probit&#233; au pouvoir...


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dites plut&#244;t que vous adorez faire des va-et-vient dans la bo&#238;te &#224; mp du Chambellan


:affraid:

ah bon, lui aussi&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dites plutôt que vous adorez faire des va-et-vient dans la boîte à mp du Chambellan



Pourquoi devrait-on se contenter de la boîte à MP ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Traduisez: "Rezba".
> 
> :rateau:




je suis tout à fait d'accord 
Encore un preuve de la manipulation de Mado par son directeur de campagne sordide 

Aller savoir si ce n'est pas lui même qui l'a enfermée dans la chambre rose pour provoquer ce coup de théatre de dernier moment :hein: 

Et une foie Mado élue? Pensez vous qu'elle pourra sortir de sa chambre appliquer effectivement son programme prometteur? :mouais: 
*NON!!! Parce que, je vous le dis, si vous votez Mado, vous votez Rezba!!!* 

Mado, mon amie, libérez vous!!! Rejoignez moi!! Et je vous ferai ministre de la voluptée et du plaisir. Vous aurez carte blanche! 
Vous le dîtes vous même, tout ce que vous promettez c'est un peu de douceur. :love:
Or soyons lucide, un chateau ne se gouverne pas qu'avec de la douceur. (malheureusement) 
Rejoignez moi, Mado, vous vous occuperez de la douceur, et je m'occuperai du reste


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> (...)
> Or soyons lucide, un chateau ne se gouverne pas qu'avec de la douceur. (malheureusement)
> (...)


... raffût.... rugby ?!....


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Rejoignez moi, Mado, vous vous occuperez de la douceur, et je m'occuperai du reste



Ah, tu veux être la chambellane de Mado ? C'est une bonne idée, que cela. 
Mado maitresse, Nexka chambellane, Melounette et ses griffes exécutrice des basses uvres !

:love:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, tu veux être la chambellane de Mado ? C'est une bonne idée, que cela.
> Mado maitresse, Nexka chambellane, Melounette et ses griffes exécutrice des basses uvres !
> 
> :love:


un bien beau gouvernement pour le parti de la chambre rose :love:


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, tu veux être la chambellane de Mado ? C'est une bonne idée, que cela.
> Mado maitresse, Nexka chambellane, Melounette et ses griffes exécutrice des basses uvres !
> 
> :love:


Le peuple ne se contentera pas des basses oeuvres ! Le peuple est libre, et il va renverser le pouvoir !
Enfin, on me dit à l'oreillette, que certaines personnes n'ont rien pané....faut dire, vu le Chambellan 
Donc je suis bien candidate pour le LRC :




Et on attend Odré à l'accueil !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, tu veux &#234;tre la chambellane de Mado ? C'est une bonne id&#233;e, que cela.
> Mado maitresse, Nexka chambellane, Melounette et ses griffes ex&#233;cutrice des basses &#339;uvres !
> 
> :love:



Pensez-vous qu'elle va vous croire ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2006)

Il est fort ce Ponkhead, tout de même...
Il aura réussi à enfermer tous les atomisés de la tronche et les nuisibles du clavier dans un petit coin du bar...
Il y a des jours où je me demande s'il n'est pas à la solde de Benjamin... Car du coup c'est quand même moins le boxon ailleurs...


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est fort ce Ponkhead, tout de même...
> Il aura réussi à enfermer tous les atomisés de la tronche et les nuisibles du clavier dans un petit coin du bar...
> Il y a des jours où je me demande s'il n'est pas à la solde de Benjamin... Car du coup c'est quand même moins le boxon ailleurs...


Oui on sait tu t'ennuies sans nous. 
La révolution propose de mettre en place un supplice extrême pour les corses !\o/
Gnark...gnark...gnark.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Oui on sait tu t'ennuies sans nous.
> La révolution propose de mettre en place un supplice extrême pour les corses !\o/
> Gnark...gnark...gnark.



Après Silvio, maintenant le corse ! Laissez-donc l'extrêmité territoriale jouir de sa liberté !


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pensez-vous qu'elle va vous croire ? :rateau:


Bah.
Elle fait semblant de croire que je peux manipuler mado. Ce que je ne peux croire. N'importe quelle autre femme, cela pourrait &#234;tre cr&#233;dible, mais elle, non.
Je connais Mado depuis plus longtemps que n'importe qui d'entre vous, je sais son aversion pour la corruption du pouvoir. Et sa profonde absence de confiance en moi. Tout &#231;a est donc bien bord&#233;, d&#232;s le d&#233;part.

Mais s'il faut que je prenne un engagement solennel, pourquoi pas !
Je ne suis candidat &#224; rien, &#224; aucun poste. Le seul poste que je n'ai pas occup&#233; dans ce ch&#226;teau est celui de leader de l'opposition, et je n'ai pas le temps de m'atteler &#224; une nouvelle lecture de "Que le meilleur perde". 
Je ne d&#233;sire donc ni &#234;tre le chambellan de mado, ni l'ex&#233;cuteur de ses basses &#339;uvres.

En revanche, si j'ai pu m'occuper de cette campagne-ci pour qu'elle d&#233;bouche sur un pouvoir totalement f&#233;minin, alors l&#224;, j'estimerais avoir gagn&#233; quelque chose.








PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est fort ce Ponkhead, tout de m&#234;me...
> Il aura r&#233;ussi &#224; enfermer tous les atomis&#233;s de la tronche et les nuisibles du clavier dans un petit coin du bar...
> Il y a des jours o&#249; je me demande s'il n'est pas &#224; la solde de Benjamin... Car du coup c'est quand m&#234;me moins le boxon ailleurs...



Non, ponkhead est un salaud int&#232;gre. En revanche, c'est bien pour les raisons que tu soulignes que je me suis souvent battu pour que le ch&#226;teau vive ! Mais je ne peux pas aller jusqu'&#224; faire en sorte qu'un corse s'y sente bien (quoique... y'avait bien le terroriste...  ). Vous jetez les urnes &#224; la mer, on ne peut pas jouer avec vous !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Oui on sait tu t'ennuies sans nous.



Du tout... Ce serait plutôt l'inverse, d'ailleurs...
C'est pour ça que je fréquente assez peu ce boui-boui, si tu as remarqué...  :love:


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, tu veux être la chambellane de Mado ? C'est une bonne idée, que cela.
> Mado maitresse, Nexka chambellane, Melounette et ses griffes exécutrice des basses uvres !
> 
> :love:



Voyons, monsieur le chargé de campagne 

Le programme de Mado ne brigue pas le pouvoir. Ne soyons pas hypocrite. :hein: C'est contraire à la douceur qu'elle prône.


Mado, je veux entendre de votre propre bouche sensuelle, que le pouvoir vous attire!  
Sinon, rejoignez moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> En revanche, si j'ai pu m'occuper de cette campagne-ci pour qu'elle débouche sur un pouvoir totalement féminin, alors là, j'estimerais avoir gagné quelque chose.



Vous refuseriez donc quelque pouvoir ce soit et d'où qu'il vienne pour le prochain tour dans le but de laisser les femmes au pouvoir ?


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Du tout... Ce serait plutôt l'inverse, d'ailleurs...
> C'est pour ça que je fréquente assez peu ce boui-boui, si tu as remarqué...  :love:


Oui, c'est pour ça que je te vois lorgner le boudoir comme un loup affamé. 
Votez pour la révolution et vous n'aurez jamais plus de cassoulet sur vos tableaux de bord !\o/
A bas le cassoulet, vive la liberté !


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> La révolution ne peut pas se faire dans un pensionnat de jeunes filles !



Oui enfin elles sont quand même pas si jeunes que ça hein...  Elles avaient toutes entre 16 et 24 ans quand même


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Oui, c'est pour ça que je te vois lorgner le boudoir comme un loup affamé.
> Votez pour la révolution et vous n'aurez jamais plus de cassoulet sur vos tableaux de bord !\o/
> A bas le cassoulet, vive la liberté !


toi !!... tu vas déguster.......  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Votez pour la révolution et vous n'aurez jamais plus de cassoulet sur vos tableaux de bord !\o/



Ayé! Elle a encore tapé dans la gourde, Mémère...  

De toute façon, du cassoulet vous en aurez toujours...
Vote ou pas vote
Révolution ou pas...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> -
> je demande a tout ceux qui ont un brin de commiseration pour l'arico
> de le guider dans ses choix,ainsi SUPERMOQUETTE ayant trahi au profit
> d'untel*,re ! re ! trahi* ! cet untel,
> ...



Oui je paillonne difficilement pour une autruche : je ne vole pas.  



rezba a dit:


> A ce propos, l'actuel leader de l'opposition ne se pr&#233;sentant pas, comment peuvent se faire les rallliements hors de la majorit&#233; ? Comment vous voyez les choses ?





supermoquette a dit:


> Ben je suis pas candidat mais &#233;lisible   mais quand je dis ralier, &#231;a signifie votez pour elle hein





rezba a dit:


> Toi, tu votes pour elle. Mais si quelqu'un votait pour toi, cette voix ne serait pas port&#233; sur Nexka, puisque ce n'est pas elle le leader.
> Donc il n'y a pas de candidat auquel un autre candidat rallierait les voix port&#233;es sur lui.
> C'est ce que dit la lettre de la constitution.
> Donc c'est la m...
> ...





Grug a dit:


> non, mais supermoquette, etant non candidat pourrait transmettre son titre&#8230; cel&#224; n'est pas, il me semble interdit par  la constitution,(en cas de non candidature du leader de l'opposition.)
> 
> ah, si nous avions un conseil constitutionnel :soupir:
> 
> ...





supermoquette a dit:


> Le ralliement officiel est tr&#232;s clairement d&#233;fini, ce serait b&#234;te de jouer avec, et comme j'ai pas envie de jouer sur ce tour y a pas de ralliement hors majorit&#233; possible.
> 
> Et d'ailleurs comme je serai absent &#224; l'heure du vote j'averti que je garderai mon status de leader jusqu'au terme de ce tour. Et j'invite les candidates hors majorit&#233; &#224; en faire de m&#234;me (au vu du dernier scrutin).
> 
> Et je rappelle avoir renonc&#233; publiquement &#224; ma candidature





supermoquette a dit:


> Ah tiens je l'avais pas vu celle l&#224;, mais en ce cas c'est celui ou celle arriv&#233; derri&#232;re moi au dernier scrutin qui prendrait ma place, et comme je ne sais pas qui c'est, j'attends de savoir, pour voir
> 
> Sinon ma strat&#233;gie est simple : me la jouer peinard le prochain tour, sans aucune obligation, m&#234;me terroriste serait trop fatiguant



Bon alors c'est qui le deuxi&#232;me, arriv&#233; apr&#232;s supermoquette ?



rezba a dit:


> Ah, tu veux &#234;tre la chambellane de Mado ? C'est une bonne id&#233;e, que cela.
> Mado maitresse, Nexka chambellane, Melounette et ses griffes ex&#233;cutrice des basses &#339;uvres !
> 
> :love:



&#231;a me parait pas mal aussi :love: 



Melounette a dit:


> Et on attend Odr&#233; &#224; l'accueil !



Yes me v'la. Je te fais un petit r&#233;sum&#233; l&#224; regarde ...



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est fort ce Ponkhead, tout de m&#234;me...
> Il aura r&#233;ussi &#224; enfermer tous les atomis&#233;s de la tronche et les nuisibles du clavier dans un petit coin du bar...
> Il y a des jours o&#249; je me demande s'il n'est pas &#224; la solde de Benjamin... Car du coup c'est quand m&#234;me moins le boxon ailleurs...


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Voyons, monsieur le charg&#233; de campagne
> 
> Le programme de Mado ne brigue pas le pouvoir. Ne soyons pas hypocrite. :hein: C'est contraire &#224; la douceur qu'elle pr&#244;ne.
> 
> ...



Votre incapacit&#233; &#224; voir le pouvoir autrement que par le filtre d&#233;formant de l'antith&#232;se de la douceur m'inqui&#232;te, cependant. En soutenant Mado, je ne renie pas Machiavel, puisque lui-m&#234;me le disait :
"Un acte de justice et de douceur a souvent plus de pouvoir sur le c&#339;ur des hommes que la violence et la barbarie."




			
				Tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous refuseriez donc quelque pouvoir ce soit et d'o&#249; qu'il vienne pour le prochain tour dans le but de laisser les femmes au pouvoir ?



C'est cela. Si on exp&#233;rimente pas ici, o&#249; le fera-t-on ?
Mais des femmes, hein, pas des panth&#232;res.


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas "le château" c'est devenu LE BRONX non?


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> C'est pas "le château" c'est devenu LE BRONX non?


*re*-devenu..... *re*- devenu... mon cher NED !!....


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

A force d'utiliser le "vous" ronflant sur ce thread, j'ai commencé à rédiger un mail administratif sur le même ton.  J'ai mit quelques lignes à m'en apercevoir :hein: :rose:  






rezba a dit:


> C'est cela. Si on expérimente pas ici, où le fera-t-on ?
> Mais des femmes, hein, pas des panthères.



Et les belles fées noires??  (hautement mammifère of course  )


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Et les belles fées noires?   (hautement mammifère of course  )



De super chambellans, assurément !


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Votre incapacité à voir le pouvoir autrement que par le filtre déformant de l'antithèse de la douceur m'inquiète, cependant. En soutenant Mado, je ne renie pas Machiavel, puisque lui-même le disait :
> "Un acte de justice et de douceur a souvent plus de pouvoir sur le cur des hommes que la violence et la barbarie."



Mais mon mandat sera pleins d'actes de douceurs, vu que je nomerai Mado ministre 
De plus c'est vous même qui opposez douceur et violence  Je n'ai jamais fait ce raprochement.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

> Bon alors c'est qui le deuxi&#232;me, arriv&#233; apr&#232;s supermoquette ?



c'etait il y a presque 100 pages (en mode 20post/page)

c'est Tirhum 

mais si il venait &#224; se d&#233;sister &#231;a serait alors&#8230; Mado


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> (...) Or soyons lucide, un chateau ne se gouverne pas qu'avec de la douceur. (malheureusement) (...)





Nexka a dit:


> Mais mon mandat sera pleins d'actes de douceurs (...)


.....  
comme &#231;a la douceur ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> c'etait il y a presque 100 pages (en mode 20post/page)
> 
> c'est Tirhum
> 
> mais si il venait &#224; se d&#233;sister &#231;a serait alors&#8230; Mado



Merci   

Mais si supermomo ne se d&#233;cide pas .... on va &#234;tre dans la pannade !

SUPERMOQUETTE QU'EST CE QUE TU FAIS ALORS !


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> c'etait il y a presque 100 pages (en mode 20post/page)
> 
> c'est Tirhum
> 
> mais si il venait à se désister ça serait alors Mado


feuque !! :afraid:  :love: 

kèkchose d'intéressant !!?.....  :afraid:


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous a opposer douceur et violence :hein:  

Et oui je le maintient, un château ne se gouverne pas qu'avec de la douceur. Il faut d'autres valeurs comme la justice, l'équité et j'en passe.... 

J'apporterai ces autres valeurs  Mado s'occupera de la douceur :rose:


----------



## NED (27 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> SUPERMOQUETTE QU'EST CE QUE TU FAIS ALORS !



Il cuve...il cuve....:rateau:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce que vous avez tous a opposer douceur et violence :hein:
> 
> Et oui je le maintient, un château ne se gouverne pas qu'avec de la douceur. Il faut d'autres valeurs comme la justice, l'équité et j'en passe....
> 
> J'apporterai ces autres valeurs  Mado s'occupera de la douceur :rose:


et volupt&#233;, important &#231;a.


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Oups, j'avais pas reconnu Dool faisant sa gym
> 
> *ll
> \o/
> ...



T'es de + en + flatteur toi di don !  ... et le tout est parti d'un vagin hein n'est-ce-pas ?! :mouais:  
Je vais me retourner comme Mado moi bientôt......


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

J'ai cours.. Je ne serai malheureusement pas là au dépouillement des votes  

Alors une dernière fois:

Voter Mado, c'est voter Rezba!!  :hein: 

Et VOTER NEXKA C'EST SYMPA!!! :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> T'es de + en + flatteur toi di don !  ... et le tout est parti d'un vagin hein n'est-ce-pas ?! :mouais:



ben oui, non ?


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> J'ai cours.. Je ne serai malheureusement pas là au dépouillement des votes
> 
> Alors une dernière fois:
> 
> ...


 
Et moi je sors de réunion... On va juste se croiser alors 

Non, ça c'est une certitude, voter pour moi n'est pas voter rezba. Il l'a d'ailleurs excellemment expliqué un peu plus haut (tu vois quand tu veux rezba  )

Mais par contre je reprends volontiers à mon compte son idée de triumvirat. Et tu sais celui qui a le pouvoir dans le chateau, c'est surtout le chambellan... 
Bref, ça aurait de la gueule :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Tiens un slogan de jpmiss j'espère qu'il ne m'en voudra pas :rose: 

Bon alors pfff tap tap tap scrscrscr :mouais: 

Ce tour est vraiment un casse - tête...


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ben oui, non ?



Si si ! Mais euh tu sais j'ai beaucoup changé depuis notre dernière rencontre !! :rose: 

Mais je garde cette position pour le boudoir...


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tiens un slogan de jpmiss j'espère qu'il ne m'en voudra pas :rose:
> 
> Bon alors pfff tap tap tap scrscrscr :mouais:
> 
> Ce tour est vraiment un casse - tête...



Meuh non. Rien de plus clair:

*Voter Tibo à ce tour
C'est simple comme bonjour

*Et hop! Pesez le pour et le contre et votez.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Meuh non. Rien de plus clair:
> 
> *Voter Tibo à ce tour
> C'est simple comme bonjour
> ...



Au fait, je ne t'avais pas dit : elle très fonctionnel ta signature


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Mais si supermomo ne se décide pas .... on va être dans la pannade !
> 
> SUPERMOQUETTE QU'EST CE QUE TU FAIS ALORS !


Je bosse là, spartak vs sporting 

Et bien contactez tirhum et on avisera


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> *Voter Tibo à ce tour*
> *C'est simple comme bonjour*


Pour être dans la m.erde un nouveau tour


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je bosse là, spartak vs sporting
> 
> Et bien contactez tirhum et on avisera



:mouais:  Mélounette au rapport !


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Au fait, je ne t'avais pas dit : elle très fonctionnel ta signature



Merci. Mais il n'y a pas que ma signature qui soit fonctionnelle chez moi. 

(Patoch', si tu m'entends, va pas encore gueuler pour ameuter ma femme, hein?)
 :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour être dans la m.erde un nouveau tour



Je vous en prie, restez correct ! Ce n'est pas parce que vous nettoyez vos parties privatives un fois le mois qu'il faut croire que tout le château est dans le même état !


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Meuh non. Rien de plus clair:
> 
> *Voter Tibo à ce tour
> C'est simple comme bonjour
> ...


.... :rateau:








supermoquette a dit:


> (...) Et bien contactez tirhum et on avisera


.... 



odré a dit:


> :mouais:  Mélounette au rapport !


..... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> .... :rateau:
> 
> ....
> 
> ..... :afraid:



non mais j'ai compris, je souhaites savoir si melounette a compris ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> non mais j'ai compris, je souhaites savoir si melounette a compris ?


Ah ! là......


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vous en prie, restez correct ! Ce n'est pas parce que vous nettoyez vos parties privatives un fois le mois qu'il faut croire que tout le château est dans le même état !


Je parle bien de la merde que vous avez foutu *dans* ce tour. Je reste correct : je me souviens de ce douloureux bilan.  



tirhum a dit:


> .... :rateau:
> 
> ....


Je démissionne de mon poste de Leader


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je démissionne de mon poste de Leader



Je l'encadre au cas où tu édites  

Et toi Thirum toujours du côté de Mado...

Bon tu vois Melounnette ?


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je bosse là, spartak vs sporting
> 
> Et bien contactez tirhum et on avisera


mmmh....:mouais: Il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume du château 

La LRC est toujours sur les rangs ! Camarades, il vous reste un peu plus d'une heure pour voter ou revoter !(Enfin si la ligne de Nobody n'est plus en dérangement:hein: ) C'est le moment au peuple de se faire entendre, de refuser les magouilles !
La Révolution, c'est la clarté, la transparence, jamais nous n'avons dévié de nos routes ! Jamais nous n'avons retourné nos vestes !
Il se passe des choses pas claires....Et le peuple va l'avoir dans le dos si ça continue. 
La s*d*mie non ! Le lubrifiant non ! La révolution oui !
VOTEZ MELOUNETTE ET LE VRAI POUVOIR VOUS SERA RENDU.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je reste correct : je me souviens de ce douloureux bilan.


Tu te demandais pourquoi je lui avais donné le label de la majorité lors du précédent scrutin ? Tu as la réponse. Quand on arrive pas à convaincre les électeurs de l'incompétence de certaines personnes, il faut parfois se résoudre à placer ces personnes en situation d'exercer des responsabilités.


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3986907 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'encadre au cas o&#249; tu &#233;dites
> 
> Et toi Thirum toujours du c&#244;t&#233; de Mado...
> 
> Bon tu vois Melounnette ?


Atta...atta....Ce qui veut dire que c'est Thirum le leader de l'opposition ? M'en contrefiche, &#231;a donne mes voix(ahem...) &#224; personne &#231;a.:mouais:
Edit : Ah bin si, puisqu'il soutient Mado, ses voix seront donn&#233;es &#224; Mado, donc...euh....Schpalff !(explosion de cerveau de blonde...biiiip....biiiip...biiiiiip)


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu te demandais pourquoi ....


La prochaine fois je te crois sur parole mais _avant_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu te demandais pourquoi je lui avais donné le label de la majorité lors du précédent scrutin ? Tu as la réponse. Quand on arrive pas à convaincre les électeurs de l'incompétence de certaines personnes, il faut parfois se résoudre à placer ces personnes en situation d'exercer des responsabilités.



citation explicative : Majorité et Opposition sont les seules partis à qui on peut se rallier pour donner ses voix. C'est donc 

Mado (Thirum) vs Tibo vs Melounette vs Nexka



Melounette a dit:


> Atta...atta....Ce qui veut dire que c'est Thirum le leader de l'opposition ? M'en contrefiche, ça donne mes voix(ahem...) à personne ça.:mouais:



voilà voilà ... 

Alors vous avez compris : SI VOUS VOULEZ LA REVOLUTION VOTEZ MELOUNETTE !
C'EST LA SEULE FEMMES QUI EN A  

Purée c'est beau, c'est là où un deuxième tour aurait été bienheureux et savoureux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Ch&#232;res &#233;letrices, chers &#233;lecteurs,

Nous vous avons prouv&#233; que l'Opposition Sociale n'a qu'une parole car nous avons servi la d&#233;mocratie et notre soci&#233;t&#233; avec sinc&#233;rit&#233; et efficacit&#233;. De fait, les richesses ont augment&#233; consid&#233;rablement pour la premi&#232;re fois depuis la cr&#233;ation de ce royaume. 
Nous avons &#233;vit&#233; de graves d&#233;lits comme le d&#233;tournement de la Constitution par nos adversaires dans le seul but de mettre &#224; pied un membre de notre communaut&#233; pour de fallacieuses raisons. Le pauvre Silvio portait soi-disant malchance mais il avait surtout la malchance d'avoir un faci&#232;s d'avatar qui ne plaisait pas. 
Il sera dit que nous nous sommes tenus &#224; notre programme. Si vous nous faites confiance pour un nouveau mandat, sachez que la richesse de ce royaume va encore s'accro&#238;tre. Nous ne brandissons pas nos parties intimes pour vous app&#226;ter, nous pr&#233;f&#233;rons nous draper de notre seule bienveillance &#224; votre &#233;gard. 
Sachez que les f&#234;tes qui ont eu lieu ne sont pas les derni&#232;res et que nous veillerons quoi qu'il advienne &#224; ce que justice, honneur et doigt&#233; soient les ma&#238;tre-mots de ce royaume. Pour une soci&#233;t&#233; juste et le respect de votre diff&#233;rence votez l'Opposition Sociale


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ch&#232;res &#233;letrices, chers &#233;lecteurs,
> 
> Nous vous avons prouv&#233; que l'Opposition Sociale n'a qu'une parole car nous avons servi la d&#233;mocratie et notre soci&#233;t&#233; avec sinc&#233;rit&#233; et efficacit&#233;. De fait, les richesses ont augment&#233; consid&#233;rablement pour la premi&#232;re fois depuis la cr&#233;ation de ce royaume.
> Nous avons &#233;vit&#233; de graves d&#233;lits comme le d&#233;tournement de la Constitution par nos adversaires dans le seul but de mettre &#224; pied un membre de notre communaut&#233; pour de fallacieuses raisons. Le pauvre Silvio portait soi-disant malchance mais il avait surtout la malchance d'avoir un faci&#232;s d'avatar qui ne plaisait pas.
> ...


La d&#233;mocratie ? il vous a fallu 4 jours pour comprendre qu'il y avait des d&#233;bats que vous ignoriez sciemment... contrairement a ce que la constitution pr&#233;voit (sic)

Des richesses ? pas une de vos id&#233;es, mais comme vous ignoriez le d&#233;bat... on a bien vu comme vous avez tenter de changer les richesses : enlever tous les points aux joueurs et les donner a vos &#233;lecteurs qui ne jouent pas...

Le voila le triste bilan, vous pouvez inventer encore et encore...


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Alors, alors...tout va très bien dans ce château.:rateau:  Au fruit de mûres réflexions et de conseils alcoolisés, je me rallie à moi même, mais ne votez pas pour moi.:rateau: 
C'est nawak. 
J'vais me chercher un apéro et arrêtez vos counneries.C'est fou ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Alors, alors...tout va très bien dans ce château.:rateau:  Au fruit de mûres réflexions et de conseils alcoolisés, je me rallie à moi même, mais ne votez pas pour moi.:rateau:
> C'est nawak.
> J'vais me chercher un apéro et arrêtez vos counneries.C'est fou ça.



C'est pas des conneries  

Chacun ses ambitions


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ! là......



Alors?:mouais:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu te demandais pourquoi je lui avais donné le label de la majorité lors du précédent scrutin ? Tu as la réponse. Quand on arrive pas à convaincre les électeurs de l'incompétence de certaines personnes, il faut parfois se résoudre à placer ces personnes en situation d'exercer des responsabilités.


 

malgré cela ça s'est joué à peu 

bien l'expérience était intéressante, principalement sur le fait que les protestations qui ont suivit cette élection quelque peu délicate (fatiguant le boulot de chambellan) étaient beaucoup moins forte qu'à l'habitude

mais il faut savoir abandonner les expérimentations qui ne mènent nulle part.

:love:*Pour le chateau : y'a que Mado !*​ :love:


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je démissionne de mon poste de Leader



Donc, si ce n'est pas toi, c'est tirhum.
Et si ce n'est pas tirhum, c'est Mado !

Tirhum, tu leur dis à qui il faut se rallier ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> les protestations qui ont suivit cette élection quelque peu délicate (fatiguant le boulot de chambellan) étaient beaucoup moins forte qu'à l'habitude


Je n'ai pas pour habitude de réclamer. Je laisse cet os aux chiens.


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3986948 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des conneries
> 
> Chacun ses ambitions


Je sais. Pardon:rose: Laissez moi boire un coup &#231;a va me d&#233;tendre.:rateau: 
En attendant...
La r&#233;volution n'a pas d'ambition ! La r&#233;volution ne court pas apr&#232;s le pouvoir ! Vive la libert&#233; !

Enfin je crois. 
Et hop \o/

Edit : Oui voil&#224;, Rezba a raison(aaaarrrgh), parle nous Thirum.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

mon cher, comment osez vous pareil manoeuvre?

Quand votre mandat n'aura &#233;t&#233; que copinage, nous avons oeuvr&#233; &#224; l'am&#233;lioration des conditions, ainsi n'avons nous pas aujourd'hui une vari&#233;t&#233; de mouvements? D'originalit&#233; dans les campagnes?

Le verbe n'est que le support de la pens&#233;e, pas l'inverse. Nous avons voulu ouvrir le d&#233;bat mais vous ne l'avez pas saisi, qu'y pouvons nous?

La d&#233;mocratie est un chemin sans fin qu'il faut parcourir sans jamais croire qu'elle est atteinte, toujours se remettre &#224; l'ouvrage, toujours exp&#233;rimenter.

Que je sache, et ainsi que cela avait &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u, personne n'a perdu ni gagner de points (j'en ai eu 4 de mani&#232;re tr&#232;s temporaires; souvenez vous. Dois je pleurer pour les avoir perdue).

Ressaisissez vous et rejoignez les d&#233;mocrates, vous &#232;tes le bienvenue, comme tous ceux dont la volont&#233; est le bonheur des sujets. 

Bien &#224; vous.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je sais. Pardon:rose: Laissez moi boire un coup ça va me détendre.:rateau:
> En attendant...
> La révolution n'a pas d'ambition ! La révolution ne court pas après le pouvoir ! Vive la liberté !
> 
> ...



Ben Thirum .... pfffff


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Alors?:mouais:


 &#224; ton avis.... 



rezba a dit:


> Donc, si ce n'est pas toi, c'est tirhum.
> Et si ce n'est pas tirhum, c'est Mado !
> 
> Tirhum, tu leur dis &#224; qui il faut se rallier ?


 tu crois qu'ils n'ont pas compris... 
on va pr&#233;ciser alors, juste pour le plaisir (_de faire durer un faux suspense..?!_ ), je refuse ce poste de leader.....  :love: 

votez mado !!... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

*RRRAAAAHHH LOVELY*

Non, je ne me détournerai pas de ma mission. Olivier, sois fort.:love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> *RRRAAAAHHH LOVELY*
> 
> Non, je ne me détournerai pas de ma mission. Olivier, sois fort.:love:


t'es sûr ?!...   
petit, petit, petit.....  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> mon cher, comment osez vous pareil manoeuvre?
> 
> Quand votre mandat n'aura &#233;t&#233; que copinage, nous avons oeuvr&#233; &#224; l'am&#233;lioration des conditions, ainsi n'avons nous pas aujourd'hui une vari&#233;t&#233; de mouvements? D'originalit&#233; dans les campagnes?
> 
> Le verbe n'est que le support de la pens&#233;e, pas l'inverse. Nous avons voulu ouvrir le d&#233;bat mais vous ne l'avez pas saisi, qu'y pouvons nous?


Quand on veut ouvrir le d&#233;bat on pique pas une crise. Quand on parle de d&#233;bat on ne parle pas de mauvaise volont&#233;e si les gens sont pas d'accord (pour ensuite reprendre discr&#233;tos leur id&#233;es, faute d'avoir les siennes propres..): et pourtant ce tout ce que vous avez fait pendant les discussions. Vous avez l'amn&#233;sie trop facile.

Tu n'aimes pas le ch&#226;teau ?
Facile, vote tibo.

Tibo a m&#234;me invent&#233; l'univers.


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> à ton avis....
> 
> tu crois qu'ils n'ont pas compris...
> on va préciser alors, juste pour le plaisir (_de faire durer un faux suspense..?!_ ), je refuse ce poste de leader.....  :love:




Ben voilà, y'a un leader à qui se raller pour gagner.

Les filles, vous pouvez envoyer vos mp de ralliement !

Et les autres, continuez,

votez mado !!... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

si ce que vous appellez id&#233;e est cette litanie incessante que vous nous avez servi apr&#232;s votre d&#233;faite, je crains pour la d&#233;mocratie de notre chateau.

Savoir perdre est aussi une affaire de gentlemen. Encore une fois, plutot que de vaines escarmouches qui sont plus lassantes qu'autres choses, ne pourrions nous pas oeuvrer &#224; aider cette jeune d&#233;mocratie?

Vive la diversit&#233;, vive la parit&#233;


*Votez TibomonG4 pour la vraie vie de chateau*


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> on va préciser alors, juste pour le plaisir (_de faire durer un faux suspense..?!_ ), je refuse ce poste de leader.....  :love:
> 
> votez mado !!... :love: :love:





rezba a dit:


> Ben voilà, y'a un leader à qui se raller pour gagner.
> 
> Les filles, vous pouvez envoyer vos mp de ralliement !
> 
> ...



Bon, si tirhum ne virevolte pas, c'est mado le nouveau leader ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Bon, si tirhum ne virevolte pas, c'est mado le nouveau leader ...



Et oui !


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

La révolution \o/ n'a qu'une chose à dire avant la clôture des urnes :



> hé hé hé......


 
C'était un message du LRC.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Hé Hé ...


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Dites, il y'a un terroriste ce coup ci? me souviens pas ...:afraid: :afraid: 
C'est le dernier vote, non?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Dites, il y'a un terroriste ce coup ci? me souviens pas ...:afraid: :afraid:
> C'est le dernier vote, non?



Pas de terroriste, pas de soucis cette fois ci


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Allez, un p'tit coup pour me faire plaisir :
Vive la révolution ! Vive la liberté ! On est pas des Kékés !
Votez LRC ! Votez Melounette !


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Allez, un p'tit coup pour me faire plaisir :
> Vive la révolution ! Vive la liberté ! On est pas des Kékés !
> Votez LRC ! Votez Melounette !



Trop tard :love:


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Trop tard :love:


A 19h59, j'avais droit. Une dernière petite douceur.:love: Et le chambellan n'a pas intérêt à venir me le reprocher. 
Bon....alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> A 19h59, j'avais droit. Une dernière petite douceur.:love: Et le chambellan n'a pas intérêt à venir me le reprocher.
> Bon....alors ?




non seulement, rien ne peut t'être reproché, mais seulement encouragé. La diversité et la fantaisie. Vive la démocratie.


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Bon, vous êtes là?

Prêts et tout et tout?

Sûrs? 

Certains?

Pendant ce temps, je prenais l'apéro pour fêter l'obtention du permis motocyclette par mon fiston. Hein? Quoi? Vous vous en foutez?






Ben puisque c'est ça, vos attendrez pour avoir les résultats du vote alors.






















Pourtant, ils sont intéressants...


Mmm??

Non.







Je boude.


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Prends toi une tasse de karnemelk et ça ira mieux


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Bon, allez, c'est bon. JE VOUS AI COMPRIS!!!!!  (et je vous hais, compris?  )


Alors, les r&#233;sultats du vote:

Vote blanc: 1 voix (Macelene)

Tirhum: 0 voix (Craquounette vote d&#233;tourn&#233; par le Chambellan en faveur de TibomonG4)

Melounette: 2 voix (Odr&#233;; Melounette (Houuuuuuuuuuuuuuu les cornes! )

Nexka: 5 voix (WebO; Roberto; Al&#232;m; T&#233;o; Supermoquette)

TibomonG4: 14 voix (Christpeople ; Lemmy; Humanfly; Philire; TibomonG4 (compte pour 3 voix); Nobody (compte pour 2 voix); ZRXOlivier; MacMarco (compte pour 2 voix); Nexka; vote de Craquounette d&#233;tourn&#233

Mado: 20 voix (PonkHead; BackCat; Ed_the_Head; Joanes; Grug; Dool; Rezba; Lalouna; Loustic; Amok; Sofiping; DarkTintin; FreeLancer; QueenLucia; Duracel; La(n)guille; Silvio; Mado; Tirhum; Katelijn)

Sauf erreur ou omission (mais je pense avoir tout bon  ).

Voili voulou. D&#233;sol&#233; mais le repas m'appelle, je dois l'honorer.

Donc:

Nouvelle Maitresse: Mado

Leader de l'opposition: TibomonG4

Terroriste: Melounette



Je donne le d&#233;compte des points tout &#224; l'heure apr&#232;s mon repas bande de chacals.




Bon app&#233;tit si vous passez &#224; table!


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> (...)
> Tirhum: 0 voix (Craquounette vote détourné par le Chambellan en faveur de TibomonG4)
> (...)


"_triste sire_" !!....   


  :love:


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Smakelijk 

Tu m'expliqueras après depuis quand on nomme le terroriste à l'avance


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

hihihihihihihihihih ! Yiiiiiiiihiiii !


----------



## rezba (27 Septembre 2006)

*Dis, ex-chambellan ! Tu peux annuler des votes, mais pas les d&#233;tourner ! Cette pr&#233;rogative appartient uniquement &#224; l'ex&#233;cuteur !
 Refais tes comptes, tricheur !*


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas faute d'avoir doublé ou triplé les voix hun ???!......  :king:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Hmmm.. :rose:
Ça c'est fait.

Maintenant j'ai la liste de mes électeurs/trices (et des autres..) pour leur signifier mes remerciements dans le boudoir :love:.

Je n'avais promis que ça non ? 

Et puis pour rester dans la _transparence, _je profite de ce post pour proposer à tirhum le rôle de Chambellan et celui d'Exécutrice à Melounette. J'aimerais qu'ils acceptent.
Puis on discutera de la Constitution. On examinera des propositions. Ou pas. Et cet épisode ne restera qu'une pause légère, dans un jeu parfois trop sérieux pour que certains aient envie de passer la porte. Ça ne peut pas être que ça, je vous l'accorde. Mais dans ce jeu de rôles, on peut avoir chacun le sien. A un moment de la partie.
Merci de m'avoir laissée jouer.






J'ai bien quelques questions sur la présentation des résultats, les ralliements ?, ce qui en découle pour le rôle de terroriste.. Mais en même temps ça lui irait tellement bien  Exécutrice terroriste, c'est pas interdit pas la règle ça ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> *Dis, ex-chambellan ! Tu peux annuler des votes, mais pas les d&#233;tourner ! Cette pr&#233;rogative appartient uniquement &#224; l'ex&#233;cuteur !
> Refais tes comptes, tricheur !*




Oui, ben, alors hein, s'il vous plait, je vous en prie.


Vote blanc: 1 voix (Macelene)

Tirhum: 0 voix (Craquounette vote annul&#233; par le Chambellan )

Melounette: 2 voix (Odr&#233;; Melounette (Houuuuuuuuuuuuuuu les cornes! )

Nexka: 5 voix (WebO; Roberto; Al&#232;m; T&#233;o; Supermoquette)

TibomonG4: 13 voix (Christpeople ; Lemmy; Humanfly; Philire; TibomonG4 (compte pour 3 voix); Nobody (compte pour 2 voix); ZRXOlivier; MacMarco (compte pour 2 voix); Nexka)

Mado: 20 voix (PonkHead; BackCat; Ed_the_Head; Joanes; Grug; Dool; Rezba; Lalouna; Loustic; Amok; Sofiping; DarkTintin; FreeLancer; QueenLucia; Duracel; La(n)guille; Silvio; Mado; Tirhum; Katelijn)


Donc:

Nouvelle Maitresse: Mado

Leader de l'opposition: TibomonG4

Terroriste: Melounette

Et &#231;a change rien; h&#233;, esp&#232;ce de Rezba. Tiens, tu l'as pas vol&#233;e celle-l&#224;.


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bon, allez, c'est bon. JE VOUS AI COMPRIS!!!!! (et je vous hais, compris?  )


Mais quelle diva ce Chambellan alors ! 




> Nouvelle Maitresse: Mado
> 
> Leadedr de l'opposition: TibomonG4
> 
> Terroriste: Melounette


Yes ! 
Je suis terrorriste. Ma mère serait fière de moi.
Oui je sais je suis une coquine.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Smakelijk
> 
> Tu m'expliqueras après depuis quand on nomme le terroriste à l'avance


ben selon les r&#232;gles le terroriste est le dernier aux points.

par contre, &#231;a me parait peu compatible avec le r&#244;le d'ex&#233;cuteur&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> je profite de ce post pour proposer ... le r&#244;le ... d'Ex&#233;cutrice &#224; Melounette.
> J'ai bien quelques questions sur la pr&#233;sentation des r&#233;sultats, les ralliements ?, ce qui en d&#233;coule pour le r&#244;le de terroriste.. Mais en m&#234;me temps &#231;a lui irait tellement bien  Ex&#233;cutrice terroriste, c'est pas interdit pas la r&#232;gle &#231;a ?



Nan: interdit:
" L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour."

Prrrrrrrt...

Ca commence bien...


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ben selon les règles le terroriste est le dernier aux points.
> 
> par contre, ça me parait peu compatible avec le rôle d'exécuteur




C'est pour ça que j'aimerais juste une précision sur le décompte des ralliements.

Et sinon elle choisira


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Nan: interdit:
> " L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour."
> 
> Prrrrrrrt...
> ...



Exact, bon, au temps pour moi


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Nouvelle Maitresse: Mado
> 
> Leader de l'opposition: TibomonG4
> 
> Terroriste: Melounette


Mearde !

Comment s'y retrouver dans les souterrains du château si la terroriste Melounette casse mes lunettes ?

:afraid: :casse:


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ben selon les r&#232;gles le terroriste est le dernier aux points.
> 
> par contre, &#231;a me parait peu compatible avec le r&#244;le d'ex&#233;cuteur&#8230;


Que dalle ! Terrorriste executrice, &#231;a p&#232;te.
Y a un plus un mec qui va moufter ici.:style: 
Nan allez je d&#233;conne. 
Sache Mado que je me suis bien ralli&#233;e &#224; toi, mais.....y avait pas grand chose &#224; rallier.:rateau: 
En attendant qu'on nous dise si je peux cumuler, je te remercie.
Edit : Non, Ok j'ai vu. D&#233;sol&#233;e. Bah de la r&#233;volution au terrorrisme, hein.
Je saurais tout de m&#234;me apporter ma pierre &#224; votre gouvernement maitresse Mado.(Oooouh &#231;a sonne bien)

Edit2 : Hep ! Hep ! Hep ! Est-ce que je peux renoncer &#224; mon r&#244;le de terrorriste ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Sache Mado que je me suis bien ralliée à toi, mais.....y avait pas grand chose à rallier.:rateau:



Et pis se tenir à une ficelle de string voire à rien du tout c'est difficile


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> En attendant qu'on nous dise si je peux cumuler, je te remercie.



Cumuler non. Pas possible. Mais je me demandais si dans la mesure où tu t'étais ralliée, on comptait quand même le nombre de tes voix pour savoir qui désigner comme terroriste. Ralliement, désistement.. Mais je n'ai pas de "revendications" particulières sur l'application de la règle. Je voudrais juste savoir


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et pis se tenir à une ficelle de string voire à rien du tout c'est difficile


Bouh la vilaine perdante !  



mado a dit:


> Cumuler non. Pas possible. Mais je me demandais si dans la mesure où tu t'étais ralliée, on comptait quand même le nombre de tes voix pour savoir qui désigner comme terroriste. Ralliement, désistement.. Mais je n'ai pas de "revendications" particulières sur l'application de la règle. Je voudrais juste savoir


Bah euh...alors....je t'ai donné toutes mes voix sauf la mienne. Gni. 
Oui bin je croyais qu'on pouvait cumuler.:rose: 
Mais peut-être je peux renoncer à mon rôle de terrorriste, je vais voir dans la constitution.


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Bref, il est où le conseil constit ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Félicitations à mado. Que son mandat soit prospère. Youpla boum aussi.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Hmmm.. :rose:
> Ça c'est fait.
> 
> Maintenant j'ai la liste de mes électeurs/trices (et des autres..) pour leur signifier mes remerciements dans le boudoir :love:.
> ...



trés bon choix d'hymne presidentiel  :love:


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Oui bin rien n'est dit dans la constitution, donc je peux renoncer à mon poste de terrorriste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Sache Mado que je me suis bien ralli&#233;e &#224; toi, mais.....y avait pas grand chose &#224; rallier.:rateau:



Tu ne t'es pas ralli&#233;e publiquement mais par mp au Chambellan, il te sera enlev&#233; un point. Si tu renonces &#224; ton r&#244;le de terroriste, c'est Nexka qui en h&#233;rite. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit possible parce que tu es d&#233;sign&#233; terroriste avant de pouvoir &#234;tre nomm&#233; &#224; un autre poste. Ce qui veut dire que si Mado te nomme &#201;xecutrice ou Chambellan elle commence d&#233;j&#224; &#224; faire une entorse &#224; la Constitution.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et pis se tenir à une ficelle de string voire à rien du tout c'est difficile


jalouse !!   


* bon allez !!
tournée générale !! :style: :love:
* 










pour ceux qui préfèrent l'alcool fort...
quelques... rhums arrangés...


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne t'es pas rallier publiquement mais par mp au Chambellan, il te sera enlevé un point. Si tu renonces à ton rôle de terroriste, c'est Nexka qui en hérite. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit possible parce que tu es désigné terroriste avant de pouvoir être nommé à un autre poste. Ce qui veut dire que si Mado te nomme elle commence déjà à faire une entorse à la Constitution.



C'est me prêter des intentions que je n'ai pas. je rêverais d'avoir melounette comme exécutrice, mais je veux juste une clarification de la règle. Pas la détourner.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne t'es pas ralli&#233;e publiquement mais par mp au Chambellan, il te sera enlev&#233; un point. Si tu renonces &#224; ton r&#244;le de terroriste, c'est Nexka qui en h&#233;rite. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit possible parce que tu es d&#233;sign&#233; terroriste avant de pouvoir &#234;tre nomm&#233; &#224; un autre poste. Ce qui veut dire que si Mado te nomme &#201;xecutrice ou Chambellan elle commence d&#233;j&#224; &#224; faire une entorse &#224; la Constitution.


Waou, du calme, et les 100 heures alors 

Ce qui restera de ton mandat, c'est bien le calme qui r&#233;gna ici apr&#232;s ton &#233;lection.
Laissons Mado prendre ses d&#233;cisions avant de les critiquer&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne t'es pas rallier publiquement mais par mp au Chambellan, il te sera enlevé un point. Si tu renonces à ton rôle de terroriste, c'est Nexka qui en hérite. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit possible parce que tu es désigné terroriste avant de pouvoir être nommé à un autre poste. Ce qui veut dire que si Mado te nomme elle commence déjà à faire une entorse à la Constitution.


Oui bin si Nexka y renonce aussi, ça tombe sur ta pomme. Na. Et puis bon la constitution peut être changée. Et rien n'est dit là dessus. Alors ma foi innovons ! 
Ou alors terroriste à la solde du gouvernement, spa mal.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> (...) Ce qui veut dire que si Mado te nomme Éxecutrice ou Chambellan elle commence déjà à faire une entorse à la Constitution.



relax...  
elle n'a nommé personne pour l'instant.... 
juste posé quelques questions et exprimé quelques souhaits.....


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'aimerais juste une précision sur le décompte des ralliements.
> 
> Et sinon elle choisira



Il n'y a pas eu de ralliement. Rien reçu.



Melounette a dit:


> Sache Mado que je me suis bien ralliée à toi, mais.....y avait pas grand chose à rallier.:rateau:



Dans tes rêves ma pauvre. Tu ne m'as rien envoyé.
Ahlalala... Ca va être beau, ça va être beau...




Melounette a dit:


> Bah euh...alors....je t'ai donné toutes mes voix sauf la mienne. Gni.
> Oui bin je croyais qu'on pouvait cumuler.:rose:
> Mais peut-être je peux renoncer à mon rôle de terrorriste, je vais voir dans la constitution.



T'as rien donné du tout. Pffffffffff..... Quelle menteuse.
Bien une femme, tiens.
  


Rien ne dit non plus que tu puisses renoncer à ce rôle. La Constitution a plutôt l'air d'imposer ce role. En tout cas, c'est mon interprétation. 


Hé ben... On est pas dans la m.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

nous, sinistres des transports tirons les conclusions de ce vote.

Puisque le peuple veut (le lay: du C*l, du C*l), nous le voulons. Vive la république.

Nous resterons critiques vis à vis des instances dirigeantes et ne manquerons pas de profiter du buffet et des p'tites pièces cachées du chateau.

Mado, Nexkha, Odré, Mélounette, Sofiping... n'oubliez pas ce vieux grognard en quête de justice et de volupte (surtout la volupté... non pas de jeu de mots). 

Hosanna; au plus ö...


Une page se tourne, laissons la nouvelle s'ouvrir, qu'une nouvelle ere débute.


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Oui et puis bon...on va pas s'emm... pour une boulette. Faisons la fête !\o/
Ou je lance une bombe.  
On verra après...
Faites tourner le punch.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne t'es pas ralliée publiquement mais par mp au Chambellan, il te sera enlevé un point. Si tu renonces à ton rôle de terroriste, c'est Nexka qui en hérite. Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit possible parce que tu es désigné terroriste avant de pouvoir être nommé à un autre poste. Ce qui veut dire que si Mado te nomme Éxecutrice ou Chambellan elle commence déjà à faire une entorse à la Constitution.


Ah, j'oubliais... Tibo ? Nanana nanère !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> jalouse !!



Je prèfère la qualité à la quantité


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> jalouse !!
> 
> 
> * bon allez !!
> ...




Rochefort 10 pour moi. Je l'ai bien méritée, Nom de Pieu.


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Il n'y a pas eu de ralliement. Rien re&#231;u.


Quoi ?!!!!! Mais va lire tes MP bananas ! Je l'ai fait peu avant 20 heures mais je l'ai fait ! 
Je vais pr&#233;parer le poteau tiens !
Edit : Vieux filou ! Si tu as pris en compte mon vote, c'est que tu l'as eu ce ralliement, vu que j'avais vot&#233; pour Nexka avant ! Menteur, tu vas souffrir sous les coups de mon fouet !


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah, j'oubliais... Tibo ? Nanana nan&#232;re !


tu as oubli&#233; les :

                                   

:rateau:​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> tu as oublié les :
> 
> :rateau:​


Je n'ai pas ta maîtrise de la mesquinerie : je débute. 

_P.S. : Cette vacherie-là c'était pour l'autoportrait Photo Booth..._


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je prèfère la qualité à la quantité



Tibo ? Y'a pas de soucis. De la place pour tout le monde. Et s'il faut choisir la quantité, je choisirai la quantité. Ça me va aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Ce qui restera de ton mandat, c'est bien le calme qui r&#233;gna ici apr&#232;s ton &#233;lection.



Vous me ferez gr&#226;ce de ne pas m'accorder maintenant ce que dont vous m'avez priv&#233; pr&#233;c&#233;demment Et vous avez beau jeu de venir jouer les pacificateurs alors que je ne vous ai pas vu le faire le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent. &#201;videmment, je ne vous demande pas pourquoi !


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et moi je sors de réunion... On va juste se croiser alors
> 
> Non, ça c'est une certitude, voter pour moi n'est pas voter rezba. Il l'a d'ailleurs excellemment expliqué un peu plus haut (tu vois quand tu veux rezba  )
> 
> ...


 
Tu nomes Tirhum Chambelan?  Donc l'idée du triumvirat ne t'enchantes plus? 
Bon ben sache que si Tirhum refuse et que tu me proposes, ben j'accepterai 

 

Sinon Mado, félicitation


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

tu as vot&#233; tibo toi


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Tu nomes Tirhum Chambelan?  Donc l'id&#233;e du triumvirat ne t'enchantes plus?
> Bon ben sache que si Tirhum refuse et que tu me proposes, ben j'accepterai
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai essay&#233; de respecter un minimum les engagements exprim&#233;s dans les votes 

edit : rh&#226;&#226; voil&#224;, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; la langue de bois  merde, pr&#233;venez moi !


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> tu as voté tibo toi


 
Oui je voulai pas voter pour moi, j'ai eu comme un doute


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Quoi ?!!!!! Mais va lire tes MP bananas ! Je l'ai fait peu avant 20 heures mais je l'ai fait !
> Je vais pr&#233;parer le poteau tiens !
> Edit : Vieux filou ! Si tu as pris en compte mon vote, c'est que tu l'as eu ce ralliement, vu que j'avais vot&#233; pour Nexka avant ! Menteur, tu vas souffrir sous les coups de mon fouet !



Oui, mais tu &#233;cris tellement mal, c'est quasiment illisible ton truc.


Pi, ventre affam&#233; n'a pas d'oeil alors hein, prout cadet.

Bon, voici le d&#233;compte final des votes (on se croirait aux USA):

Vote blanc: 1 voix (Macelene)

Tirhum: 0 voix (Craquounette vote annul&#233; par le Chambellan )

Melounette: 1 voix (Odr&#233; ralli&#233;e par Melounette vers Mado; Melounette (Houuuuuuuuuuuuuuu les cornes! )

Nexka: 5 voix (WebO; Roberto; Al&#232;m; T&#233;o; Supermoquette)

TibomonG4: 13 voix (Christpeople ; Lemmy; Humanfly; Philire; TibomonG4 (compte pour 3 voix); Nobody (compte pour 2 voix); ZRXOlivier; MacMarco (compte pour 2 voix); Nexka)

Mado: 21 voix (PonkHead; BackCat; Ed_the_Head; Joanes; Grug; Dool; Rezba; Lalouna; Loustic; Amok; Sofiping; DarkTintin; FreeLancer; QueenLucia; Duracel; La(n)guille; Silvio; Mado; Tirhum; Katelijn; Odr&#233; (ralli&#233;e par Melounette)


Donc:

Nouvelle Maitresse: Mado

Leader de l'opposition: TibomonG4

Terroriste: Melounette


Ah ben , &#231;a change rien, tiens. Faut dire que tu avais f&#233;d&#233;r&#233; tellement d'&#233;lecteurs... C'est &#231;a le talent du grand comique involontaire.


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bref, il est où le conseil constit ?


à créer dans les règles

c'est y pas une belle reforme constitutionnelle à faire ça maîtresse :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> &#8230;
> 
> edit : rh&#226;&#226; voil&#224;, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; la langue de bois  merde, pr&#233;venez moi !



c'est l'effet du pouvoir &#231;a, on sent poindre les dents&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> à créer dans les règles
> 
> c'est y pas une belle reforme constitutionnelle à faire ça maîtresse :love:



Ca y est: les vipères lubriques commencent à ramper.

Ah il est beau le château, il est beau...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> c'est l'effet du pouvoir ça, on sent poindre les dents


C'est pas comme à la maison Tellier...


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'ai essayé de respecter un minimum les engagements exprimés dans les votes
> 
> edit : rhââ voilà, j'ai déjà la langue de bois  merde, prévenez moi !


 
Parce que ya des engagements qui vont avec les votes?? Mais j'ai vraiment rien compris au jeu moi!! 

Bon quoiqu'il en soit, ma proposition tient toujours. Tu t'occupes de la douceur, et moi du reste


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Le DTC renait, nous appellons à une grêve générale demain entre la tour sud et l'ensemble des tours.

La raison... heu... je reviens


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> c'est l'effet du pouvoir &#231;a, on sent poindre les dents&#8230;




Et sans les dents, il dit le monsieur..  (argh grill&#233;e..)


Pour le Conseil constitutionnel, je suis assez d'accord, oui. Y'a d&#233;j&#224; eu discussion autour de la forme qu'il pourrait prendre ? Sur sa d&#233;signation ? Sur son mode de fonctionnement ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pas comme à la maison Tellier...




Ca sent le vécu...


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Parce que ya des engagements qui vont avec les votes?? Mais j'ai vraiment rien compris au jeu moi!!
> 
> Bon quoiqu'il en soit, ma proposition tient toujours. Tu t'occupes de la douceur, et moi du reste




Disons qu'il y a des choix tout au moins 



ET puis tirhum est un peu timide, ou disons occupé à servir le rhum arrangé, mais il m'a dit oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

Je tiens à remercier mon gouvernement pour le travail qu'il a effectué  Merci en particulier à mon Éxecuteur et à mon Chambellan pour leur intégrité  Nous avons bien travaillé et vous avez été de précieux soutiens tout en gardant votre libre arbitre


----------



## lumai (27 Septembre 2006)

F&#233;licitations mado ! 

J'ai encore rat&#233; le vote on dirait :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et sans les dents, il dit le monsieur..  (argh grillée..)



oui? on m'appelle? n'oubliez pas madame que je suis le sinistre des transports. Je cafe mes dents et je le fais bien. Mais vous le vallez bien  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Tirhum: 0 voix (Craquounette vote annulé par le Chambellan )



Alors là... Chambellan   C'est pas parce que tu n'aimes pas mes chaussettes que tu dois en faire patir tirhum :hein:  

Bon ben tant pis... tirhum... réserve-toi pour le prochain tour... Il fera plus froid mais tant pis... Tu enlèveras quand même tout une fois, j'en suis sure   

Félicitations à la nouvelle chatelaine


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Bien, ne voulant pas jeter le discrédit sur la nouvelle maitresse:love: , je renonce au poste d'éxécutrice proposé et je reste terrorriste.
Ca n'empêche, je ne repartirais pas d'ici ce soir sans avoir fait subir les derniers affres à cet ex-Chambellan de mes deux. 
Donc, j'ai pas de poteau sous la main, mais viens par ici quand même Nobody, alleeeez, ne te fais pas prier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Regarde nounours comme il est content avec moi. 




Viens ! Immédiatement !


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

Douce ma&#238;tresse,

Votre r&#232;gne ne fait que commencer, le temps des reformes viendra de lui m&#234;me.

carpe dit aime, dit le poisson.

 :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Disons qu'il y a des choix tout au moins
> 
> 
> 
> ET puis tirhum est un peu timide, ou disons occupé à servir le rhum arrangé, mais il m'a dit oui


yep, j'accepte...  
une autre tournée  ?!....  :love:


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je tiens à remercier mon gouvernement pour le travail qu'il a effectué  Merci en particulier à mon Éxecuteur et à mon Chambellan pour leur intégrité  Nous avons bien travaillé et vous avez été de précieux soutiens tout en gardant votre libre arbitre



Ce fut un plaisir, chère Maitresse. Si si. Vous le fûtes et pour moi vous le restez.
Votre législature restera dans les anales (DocEvil: couché!  ) pour la grandeur de votre âme et la bonté de l'attention que vous portâtes à tout un chacun (n'en déplaise aux esprits chagrin  ).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bien, ne voulant pas jeter le discrédit sur la nouvelle maitresse:love: , je renonce au poste d'éxécutrice proposé et je reste terrorriste.
> Ca n'empêche, je ne repartirais pas d'ici ce soir sans avoir fait subir les derniers affres à cet ex-Chambellan de mes deux.
> Donc, j'ai pas de poteau sous la main, mais viens par ici quand même Nobody, alleeeez, ne te fais pas prier.
> 
> ...



ben voila,

nous avons la première victime de ce régime inique . Pôv bête pelucheuse, c'est y pas hontê ssa?

rrah, j'vous jure


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Hmmm.. :rose:
> Ça c'est fait.
> 
> Maintenant j'ai la liste de mes électeurs/trices (et des autres..) pour leur signifier mes remerciements dans le boudoir :love:.
> ...



Felicidades, mado 
Pauvre Marthe!!:love: :love:  

Si quelqu'un peux m'expliquer le coup du terroriste sur ce tour,   
Grug, ton explication n'est pas claire, là :rose:


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> (...) Bon ben tant pis... tirhum... réserve-toi pour le prochain tour... Il fera plus froid mais tant pis... Tu enlèveras quand même tout une fois, j'en suis sure    (...)


mais bien sûr !!.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> vous portâtes à tout un chacun (n'en déplaise aux esprits chagrin  ).



aïe, j'avais lu prostate.


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ca y est: les vipères lubriques commencent à ramper.
> 
> Ah il est beau le château, il est beau...



Toi, t'as jamais rencontré de vipére ... c'est tout sauf lubrique


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Felicidades, mado
> Pauvre Marthe!!:love: :love:
> 
> Si quelqu'un peux m'expliquer le coup du terroriste sur ce tour,
> Grug, ton explication n'est pas claire, là :rose:



ben le terroriste est le dernier arrivé aux votes (à condition qu'il n'y ait pas d'egalité)

issus des votes comme le maitre et le leader de l'opposition.

bref, quoi qu'est pas clair ?

RTFC


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ben le terroriste est le dernier arrivé aux votes (à condition qu'il n'y ait pas d'egalité)
> 
> issus des votes comme le maitre et le leader de l'opposition.
> 
> ...



OUI? 

Radio Télévision Football Contrepêtrie?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Alors. Le d&#233;compte des points.


Grug : 15
Tibomong4 : 9 + 2 (Leader de l'Opposition) 11
supermoquette : 10
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
mado : 1 + 5 (Maitresse du Ch&#226;teau) 6
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
tirhum : 1 + 2 (Chambellan) 3
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
odr&#233; : 1 
Nobody :  1
Human-Fly +1
Philire +1
Aricosec +1
MacMarco +1
Melounette -1 (s'est ralli&#233;e en douce)
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7


Val&#224; val&#224;. Je pense que si je n'ai pas encore commis une erreur (Rezba, si tu m'entends  ) c'est ici que se termine mon r&#244;le de Chambellan du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent.

A bient&#244;t dans une autre vie.


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

En tout cas Webo, Teo, Roberto, SM et Além, merci  :love: J'aurai un cadeau pour vous lorsque je rentrerai de la fac


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Votre législature restera dans les *anales* (DocEvil: couché!  ) pour la grandeur de votre âme et la bonté de l'attention que vous portâtes à tout un chacun (n'en déplaise aux esprits chagrin  ).


C'est parfait, j'aime quand les hommes me surprennent.  Allons-y gaiement alors.
Celui-là il est rien qu'à moi hein maitresse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et paf ! Ca c'est pour avoir entravé la révolution. Et vlan ! Ca c'est pour oser critiquer la gentille maitresse. Et ping ! ça c'est pour "petite chose" et "la sotte". Et schlack ! Ca c'est pour pas lire mes MP.
Bon au suivant je suis chaude là. 
Qui a quelque chose à redire sur l'élection de Mado ?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Toi, t'as jamais rencontré de vipére ... c'est tout sauf lubrique



Toi, tu n'as jamais été écrivain de droite sous l'ère stalinienne.

:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> OUI?
> 
> Radio Télévision Football Contrepêtrie?


RTFC :
Read That Fabulous Constitution 

(c'etait pas filtr&#233; contre les nioubs ici )


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bien, ne voulant pas jeter le discrédit sur la nouvelle maitresse:love: , je renonce au poste d'éxécutrice proposé et je reste terrorriste.



Je te comprends 



Bon, après concertation et accord de tirhum, on proposerait bien le job à Grug


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Alors. Le décompte des points.
> 
> 
> Grug : 15
> ...


Melounette : -1 !!!!!
Mais jetez le, mais jetez le !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> RTFC :
> Read That Fabulous Constitution
> 
> (c'etait pas filtré contre les nioubs ici )



tu sais ce qu'il te dit le nioube?

(mode doc) penches toi en avant(mode doc off).

mais bon, j'ai encore de la place pour toi dans mon aquarium avec mes oscars.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> RTFC :
> Read That Fabulous Constitution
> 
> (*c'etait pas filtré contre les nioubs ici* )


nan !!......


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Toi, tu n'as jamais &#233;t&#233; &#233;crivain de droite sous l'&#232;re stalinienne.
> 
> :mouais: :rateau:



Et toi, tu n'as jamais &#234;t&#233; femelle ...     

C'est qui ton &#233;crivain?


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Melounette : -1 !!!!!
> Mais jetez le, mais jetez le !!!!



Mais tu délires, ma pauvre fille.  

Euh... Pourquoi -1?


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Mais tu délires, ma pauvre fille.
> 
> Euh... Pourquoi -1?


C'est bien continue. J'ai sorti les autres instruments. 
Parce que je me suis ralliée en sous-main, pas en public.
Toi qui es si dévoué à la panthère, va donc la voir elle va t'expliquer. J'ai mis ta laisse longue distance, tu peux y aller. 
Mais reviens vite.


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Et toi, tu n'as jamais êté femelle ...



Attends, je regarde mes extraits de compte de mes vies antérieures...

... / ...

Ah ben non. Pas de femellité en vue.

  

Ceci dit, le terme est rien moins qu'élégant. Tu aimes donc que ça ta féminité?
:rateau:


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je te comprends
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, apr&#232;s concertation et accord de tirhum, on proposerait bien le job &#224; Grug


 

Ben voil&#224;, on y vient  le gouvernement f&#233;minin envisag&#233; est d&#233;j&#224; compl&#233;tement bafou&#233;  2/3 d'hommes :hein: 

En fait Mado je me suis tromp&#233;e, tu es vraiment une femme de pouvoir.  A peine &#233;lue, tu renies d&#233;j&#224; tes propositions


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ben voil&#224;, on y vient  le gouvernement f&#233;minin envisag&#233; est d&#233;j&#224; compl&#233;tement bafou&#233;  2/3 d'hommes :hein:
> 
> En fait Mado je me suis tromp&#233;e, tu es vraiment une femme de pouvoir.  A peine &#233;lue, tu renies d&#233;j&#224; tes propositions



chuuuut !!....  l'heure du...  





est pass&#233;e....    profitons des instants pr&#233;sents.... :love: :love:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ben voilà, on y vient  le gouvernement féminin envisagé est déjà complétement bafoué  2/3 d'hommes :hein:
> 
> En fait Mado je me suis trompée, tu es vraiment une femme de pouvoir.  A peine élue, tu renies déjà tes propositions



Nan, mais comment résister à l'idée de me trouver entre tirhum et Grug ? Impossible


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ben voilà, on y vient  le gouvernement féminin envisagé est déjà complétement bafoué  2/3 d'hommes :hein:
> 
> En fait Mado je me suis trompée, tu es vraiment une femme de pouvoir.  A peine élue, tu renies déjà tes propositions


Alors attention :
1.Tu as voté pour Tibo et tu ne t'es pas ralliée à Mado.
2. J'ai voulu faire la finaude et briguer 2 postes. Total je suis punie. C'est normal. Rien ne m'empêche d'aller faire un tour dans les basses oeuvres de temps en temps, hein. 

Donc le gouvernement féminin, bin, c'est un peu nous qui ne l'avons pas fait. Pas Mado:rose: 
Peu importe ce soir c'est fête. Allez Mado, éclaire-nous ton boudoir.\o/


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ceci dit, le terme est rien moins qu'élégant. Tu aimes donc que ça ta féminité?
> :rateau:


 
Qui parle ici de féminité? :mouais:   
Pas moi que je sache ... Je parle de vipères au terme figuratif et réel:  :love:


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Bon, donc le décompte des voix est mis à jour ici.

Bonsoir chez vous.


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Nan, mais comment résister à l'idée de me trouver entre tirhum et Grug ? Impossible



ben, tu les joues aux dés


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Qui parle ici de féminité? :mouais:
> Pas moi que je sache ... Je parle de vipères au terme figuratif et réel:  :love:



M***E !!!

SM aurait il eu raison?


----------



## Nexka (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Nan, mais comment résister à l'idée de me trouver entre tirhum et Grug ? Impossible


 

Remarque oui je te comprend  Tu es pardonnée. :love:

Et vive le pouvoir


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bon, donc le décompte des voix est mis à jour ici.
> 
> Bonsoir chez vous.


Pardon ? Je n'ai pas bien entendu ? Melounette a...a...toujours raison ! Et oui. 
Bon maintenant que j'en ai fini avec celui-là, je veux bien du Supermoquette, mais pas pour faire les mêmes choses.  Rrrrrrrr, SM vient tâter le moelleux du boudoir.:love: 
Viens, je t'attends.


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pardon ? Je n'ai pas bien entendu ? Melounette a...a...toujours raison ! Et oui.




Ca, il faut le dire vite, hein? pour pas mentir longtemps.
  :sleep:


De toute façon: même pas mal. La Melounette, elle tape tout le temps à côté vu qu'elle est obligée de déposer ses bésicles pour tenir son fouet. Lequel fouet n'est qu'en simili cuir, un truc découpé dans des vieux sièges de bagnole en skaï. Laissez-moi rire.

:rateau:


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pardon ? Je n'ai pas bien entendu ? Melounette a...a...toujours raison ! Et oui.
> Bon maintenant que j'en ai fini avec celui-là, je veux bien du Supermoquette, mais pas pour faire les mêmes choses.  Rrrrrrrr, SM vient tâter le moelleux du boudoir.:love:
> Viens, je t'attends.



Tu ne ronronnes pas assez fort, poulette ...  
Nobody?  t'as vu?


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Nan, mais comment résister à l'idée de me trouver entre tirhum et Grug ? Impossible





katelijn a dit:


> ben, tu les joues aux dés





Nexka a dit:


> Remarque oui je te comprend  Tu es pardonnée. :love:
> (...)





Melounette a dit:


> (...)
> Bon maintenant que j'en ai fini avec celui-là, je veux bien du Supermoquette, mais pas pour faire les mêmes choses.  Rrrrrrrr, SM vient tâter le moelleux du boudoir.:love:
> Viens, je t'attends.


:afraid: :rose: :rateau:.... 
bon, ben, j'f'rais bien une pause après toutes ces "peripéties" !!...  :love:







_© Frazetta_​


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu ne ronronnes pas assez fort, poulette ...
> Nobody?  t'as vu?



Ca dépend. De quoi parles-tu?


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Le regne de mado est bien réposant  
Vous avez vu, pas de contestation ... pas de disputes  sauf le coup de terroriste ...odré: viens m'expliquer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> :afraid: :rose: :rateau:....
> bon, ben, j'f'rais bien une pause apr&#232;s toutes ces "perip&#233;ties" !!...  :love:



Il faut tout de m&#234;me faire attention  :affraid:


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> :afraid: :rose: :rateau:....
> bon, ben, j'f'rais bien une pause après toutes ces "peripéties" !!...  :love:


Moi aussi. J'arrête de terrorriser ce fil et je laisse place à la volupté. 
A bientôt.


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ca dépend. De quoi parles-tu?



  non, mais dis donc, tu m'obliges a avoir de la suite dans les idées?
:afraid: 
A toi de voir!


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut tout de même faire attention  :affraid:



Au moins ça lui laissara des souvenirs ... il y' a pire ...


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> non, mais dis donc, tu m'obliges a avoir de la suite dans les idées?
> :afraid:
> A toi de voir!



Non. J'ai rien compris. Pi j'ai surtout pas envie de tout relire.

Alors tu expliques ou tu te tais.

Tsssssss... Non mais.

:mouais: :sleep:


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Non. J'ai rien compris. Pi j'ai surtout pas envie de tout relire.
> 
> Alors tu expliques ou tu te tais.
> 
> ...



Bon, en attendant que te j'explique ... va manger quelque chose ...:mouais:


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2006)

*Décompte de Nobody :*

Grug : 15
Tibomong4 : 9 + 2 (Leader de l'Opposition) 11
supermoquette : 10
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
mado : 1 + 5 (Maitresse du Château) 6
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
tirhum : 1 + 2 (Chambellan) 3
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody :  1
Human-Fly +1
Philire +1
Aricosec +1
MacMarco +1
Melounette -1 (s'est ralliée en douce)
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7

*Après ajout de mes points :*

 Grug : 15
 Tibomong4 : 11
 supermoquette : 10
 rezba : 9 (8+1)
 PonkHead : 8
 maiwen : 7
 mado : 6 
 queenlucia : 6
 DocEvil : 5
 tirhum : 4 (3+1)
 la(n)guille : 3
 loustic : 2
 odré : 2 (1+1)
 joanes : 1
 N°6 : 1
 Roberto Vendez : 1
Nobody :  1
 Human-Fly 1
 Philire 1
 Aricosec 1
 MacMarco 1
Nexka 1 (0+1)
 Melounette 0 (-1+1)
 Lemmy : -2
 Amok : -5 
 Ed_the_Head : -5
 silvio : -7


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Bon, en attendant que te j'explique ... va manger quelque chose ...:mouais:



Donc, tu n'es pas capable d'expliquer.

Bravo. Là, je dis: bravo.


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Moi aussi. J'arr&#234;te de terrorriser ce fil et je laisse place &#224; la volupt&#233;.
> A bient&#244;t.





mado a dit:


> *D&#233;compte de Nobody :*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


bon, maintenant, suivons mado et...
place &#224; la volupt&#233; et au clair obscur....... :love: 







_&#169; Frazetta_​


----------



## Melounette (27 Septembre 2006)

Merci Mado , et longue vie à la nouvelle maitresse du Château !\o/


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> *Apr&#232;s ajout de mes points :*
> rezba : 9 (8+1)



Nexka avait raison donc, voter Mado c'est voter Rezba. Aussit&#244;t &#233;lue, aussit&#244;t fait.  Bon boudoir, je retourne dans la tour oppos&#233;e, celle de l'Opposition Sociale.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> bon, maintenant, suivons mado et...
> place à la volupté et au clair obscur....... :love:



J'aime bien ton côté obscur ...  

:love:


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Donc, tu n'es pas capable d'expliquer.
> 
> Bravo. Là, je dis: bravo.



Si, si mon chéri, ... mais tu fais un blocage là ... tu vois???:mouais:  
Alors je t'expliquerai dimanche quand tu auras mangé les pistolets ... tu verras .. ça ira mieux ...


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> _© Frazetta_​



Aaaaaa la sal.pe
va laver ton c.l malpropre
Car il n'est pas propre tirelire
Car il n'est pas propre tirela.
 


(je parle de la peinture, pas de Mado, je ne me permettrais pas, déjà que j'ai une flamouche sur le dos alors une du sud en plus, je dis halte.    )


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nexka avait raison donc, voter Mado c'est voter Rezba. Aussitôt élue, aussitôt fait.  Bon boudoir, je retourne dans la tour opposée, celle de l'Opposition Sociale.


l'Oppo... quoi ?!....


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Aaaaaa la sal.pe
> va laver ton c.l malpropre
> Car il n'est pas propre tirelire
> Car il n'est pas propre tirela.



C'est mou là ... tu pourrais faire un effort...    
Ça se chante dans tes contrées aussi?  


P.S.: Tu sais que je t'aime toi? :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> l'Oppo... quoi ?!....



sum.



J'en profite pour passer une dédicace à Katelijn. Bisous ma Flamoutche d'amour.


----------



## katelijn (27 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> sum.
> 
> 
> 
> J'en profite pour passer une dédicace à Katelijn. Bisous ma Flamoutche d'amour.



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Whaouhhhhh ... vive la Belgique!!!


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Nan, mais comment résister à l'idée de me trouver entre tirhum et Grug ? Impossible


Une proposition pareille ne se refuse pas :love:

en plus j'ai jamais fait :rose:


Grug executeur :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

cher ami... 


attention &#224; vos ar&#234;tes !!....   :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Une proposition pareille ne se refuse pas :love:
> 
> en plus j'ai jamais fait :rose:
> 
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> cher ami...
> 
> 
> attention à vos arêtes !!....   :love:



Et voilà ...  
Nobody love: ), als de koeien met under gat naar de wind staan, mag je altijd vuiligheid verwachten
  

P.S. ben oui, mais la politique , c'est répétitif


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

*Décompte de Nobody :*

Grug : 15
Tibomong4 : 9 + 2 (Leader de l'Opposition) 11
supermoquette : 10
rezba : 8
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
mado : 1 + 5 (Maitresse du Château) 6
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 5
tirhum : 1 + 2 (Chambellan) 3
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
odré : 1 
Nobody :  1
Human-Fly +1
Philire +1
Aricosec +1
MacMarco +1
Melounette -1 (s'est ralliée en douce)
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7

*Après ajout des points de la maîtresse Mado :*

 Grug : 15
 Tibomong4 : 11
 supermoquette : 10
 rezba : 9 (8+1)
 PonkHead : 8
 maiwen : 7
 mado : 6 
 queenlucia : 6
 DocEvil : 5
 tirhum : 4 (3+1)
 la(n)guille : 3
 loustic : 2
 odré : 2 (1+1)
 joanes : 1
 N°6 : 1
 Roberto Vendez : 1
 Nobody :  1
 Human-Fly 1
 Philire 1
 Aricosec 1
 MacMarco 1
Nexka 1 (0+1)
 Melounette 0 (-1+1)
 Lemmy : -2
 Amok : -5 
 Ed_the_Head : -5
 silvio : -7

*Après retraits par  Grug l'exécuteur  :*

 Grug : 15
 Tibomong4 : 9 (-2) (car elle m'a beaucoup déçu)
 supermoquette : 9 (-1) (pas de jaloux)
 rezba : 9 
 PonkHead : 8
 maiwen : 7
 mado : 6 
 queenlucia : 6
 DocEvil : 4 (-1) (j'assume)
 tirhum : 4 
 la(n)guille : 3
 loustic : 2
 odré : 2
 joanes : 1
 N°6 : 1
 Roberto Vendez : 1
 Nobody :  1
 Human-Fly 0 (-1) ( paskeuuuuu !)
 Philire 1
 Aricosec 1
 MacMarco 1
 Nexka 1 
 Melounette 0
 Lemmy : -2
 Amok : -5 
 Ed_the_Head : -5
 silvio : -7


----------



## Nexka (28 Septembre 2006)

J'avais pas vu que Silvio avait -7  
Bien fait


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *Décompte de Nobody :*



Jai aucun doute sur l'exactitude de tes décomptes, mais bon ... t'est nommé? 

Et là?  

Tu m'expliques?


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> J'avais pas vu que Silvio avait -7
> Bien fait


euh&#8230; &#231;a fait un moment


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Jai aucun doute sur l'exactitude de tes décomptes, mais bon ... t'est nommé?
> 
> Et là?
> 
> Tu m'expliques?



tirhum Chambellan
Grug exécuteur.


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Jai aucun doute sur l'exactitude de tes d&#233;comptes, mais bon ... t'est nomm&#233;?
> 
> Et l&#224;?
> 
> Tu m'expliques?



la ma&#238;tresse &#233;lue , ma&#238;tresse Mado nomme un chambellan et un ex&#233;cuteur :
tirhum est nomm&#233; Chambellan,
Grug est nomm&#233; executeur


lis &#231;a, &#231;a ira plus vite !


----------



## Nexka (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> euh ça fait un moment



Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé "j'avais pas vu"


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> lis ça, ça ira plus vite !



Vu que t'est légitimé, je lirais ça au prochain tour ...   
Le jour ou je "m'embete", j'irais voir "in profundis"


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Vu que t'est légitimé, je lirais ça au prochain tour ...
> Le jour ou je "m'embete", j'irais voir "in profundis"


c'est pas tres long, c'est juste les regles, &#231;a aide juste &#224; comprendre ce qui se passe et comment &#231;a marche


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> c'est pas tres long, c'est juste les regles, &#231;a aide juste &#224; comprendre ce qui se passe et comment &#231;a marche



Oui, oui, figure toi que je suis oblig&#233; a passer sur la prochaine page pour te bouler ... Alors fais moi plaisir et r&#233;ponds n'importe quoi...  
P.S. parce que l&#224; j'ai une pub qui m'emp&#234;che de r&#233;agir... 

&#199;a y 'est , &#231;a marche, encore une pub qui masquait!!


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

dodo les petits.... :love:





... ou faites ce que vous voulez de votre nuit.... :style:


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

Bonne et douce nuit a toi , tirhum :love: :love:


----------



## NED (28 Septembre 2006)

Ha !
la bataille pour le pouvoir...c'est pationnant  :sleep: ​


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

Bon moi ce qui m'int&#233;resse l&#224; c'est le menu du resto, il est d&#233;j&#224; sorti ? 

Edith : cel&#224; dit joli score avec 20 personne et sans profiter des ralliements


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> J'avais pas vu que Silvio avait -7
> Bien fait





Grug a dit:


> euh ça fait un moment





Nexka a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé "j'avais pas vu"



La vache !! quand je pense que j'ai voté pour toi .... :rose:
bon pas longtemps, c'est vrai ... 

Pis mon -7, j'en suis fier Mâdâme !
C'est même grâce à ça que j'ai une superbe garde-robe !


Bon ceci dit, SM, cette fois-ci, j'ai voté Mado, et elle a été élue : fin de la malédiction ?
:love::love:


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

Tu veux pas être ministre délégué aux fourneaux ?

Bon sinon, monsieur le Chambellan devrait pouvoir nous donner quelques indications sur le déroulement du mandat.. s'il a fini de dessiner ses blondes


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tu veux pas être ministre délégué aux fourneaux ?



Oh voui, voui Maîtresse ... pis en commis j'aimerai bien Nexka, c'est possible ?
:love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> (...) Bon sinon, monsieur le Chambellan devrait pouvoir nous donner quelques indications sur le déroulement du mandat.. s'il a fini de dessiner ses blondes


pas que des blondes.... y'a une brune, aussi !!..... :rose: :rateau: 
bon... avant de me décider pour une date de scrutin...
je sais que certains avaient des propositions : de modifications de constit, ou des aménagements, ou des nouveautés à proposer.... 
on va donc s'occuper de ça, d'abord.... 


sinon.... café ?!....... :style:


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2006)

Aaaahhh ces tirhumettes !!!


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Oh voui, voui Maîtresse ... pis en commis j'aimerai bien Nexka, c'est possible ?
> :love::love::love:


 

Je répondais à Sm, mais si vous voulez constituer une équipe, aucun problème


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je répondais à Sm, mais si vous voulez constituer une équipe, aucun problème



SM ? 
En entrée, je propose un friand de poire William enrobé de chèvre chaud aux graines de sésame, puis des tagliatelles fraîches au saumon et aux pointes d'asperges vertes déglacées dans un muscat de Mireval. :love::love:
Avec un Riesling pour commencer ...

Je te laisse le second plat et le dessert

Putain, j'ai faim maintenant !
:rose::rose:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

Hors de ma cuisine silvio !!!!


----------



## Craquounette (28 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> En entr&#233;e, je propose un friand de poire William enrob&#233; de ch&#232;vre chaud aux graines de s&#233;same, puis des tagliatelles fra&#238;ches au saumon et aux pointes d'asperges vertes d&#233;glac&#233;es dans un muscat de Mireval. :love::love:
> Avec un Riesling pour commencer ...



A quelle heure on a d&#233;j&#224; dit ?  



silvio a dit:


> Je te laisse le second plat et le dessert



Pour le dessert... j'ai une id&#233;e  <--- MP pour l'explication


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> je sais que certains avaient des propositions : de modifications de constit, ou des aménagements, ou des nouveautés à proposer....
> on va donc s'occuper de ça, d'abord....
> 
> 
> sinon.... café ?!....... :style:


 
Yep, ouvrons la consultation.


Pour le café, moi c'est sans sucre..  (sauf si le sucrier..)


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

... et la pince &#224; sucre ?!.... 

 :love:


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hors de ma cuisine silvio !!!!



Ma&#238;tressssssssssssssssssssssssse !!!! :rose::rose:
:love::love:



mado a dit:


> Pour le caf&#233;, moi c'est sans sucre..  (sauf si le sucrier..)



Pareil ...  avec une paille le sucrier .... 



tirhum a dit:


> ... et la pince &#224; sucre ?!....
> 
> :love:


La paille !!!


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hors de ma cuisine silvio !!!!



T'as raison!! Il ne sait même pas servir un cassoulet convenablement ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *Apr&#232;s retraits par  Grug l'ex&#233;cuteur  :*
> 
> Grug : 15
> Tibomong4 : 9 (-2) (car elle m'a beaucoup d&#233;&#231;u)
> ...



On pensait d&#233;j&#224; qu'il &#233;tait petit pour un poisson rouge maintenant on a confirmation  Quand je pense que vous pr&#244;nez soit disant le changement et la douceur, &#231;a laisse r&#234;veur !


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> T'as raison!! Il ne sait même pas servir un cassoulet convenablement ...


Mince ! j'ai loosé ?
c'est pas <img src="www.cassoulet.com/trésgroscassoulet.jpg"> ?
:rose::rose:


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mince ! j'ai loosé ?
> c'est pas <img src="www.cassoulet.com/trésgroscassoulet.jpg"> ?
> :rose::rose:



Non


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On pensait déjà qu'il était petit pour un poisson rouge maintenant on a confirmation  *Quand je pense que vous prônez soit disant le changement et la douceur, ça laisse rêveur !*


Et c'est vous qui dites ça... mille tours à prétendre au changement, un tour au pouvoir et rien, que du vide... toujours là avec les mêmes électeurs depuis le début. Vous êtes le contraire du changement. L'opposition conservatrice.

Ah si vous avez introduit le pétage de câble et inventer les pauvres qui n'existent pas, bravo et toutes mes excuses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vous êtes le contraire du changement. L'opposition conservatrice.



Je ne sais pas ce que je prèfère être élue pour mon arrière train et avec la magouille ou le contraire


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que je pr&#232;f&#232;re &#234;tre &#233;lue pour mon arri&#232;re train et avec la magouille ou le contraire


CQFD...
... ou comment crier au "_complot permanent_" !!... 
d&#233;magogie _(permanente ?!)_ !!


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que je prèfère être élue pour mon arrière train et avec la magouille ou le contraire


 
Et si on disait fesses ou cul ? 

Bon, ça va pas être facile les discussions..:mouais:


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et si on disait fesses ou cul ?
> 
> Bon, &#231;a va pas &#234;tre facile les discussions..:mouais:


-
j'ai mieux  
-
*p&#233;tard,    fougnd&#233; ,*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> CQFD...
> ... ou comment crier au "_complot permanent_" !!...
> d&#233;magogie _(permanente ?!)_ !!



Dites-moi ? Je suis l'unique objet de votre ressentiment ou me trompe-je ? Parce que l&#224; je fatigue quels que soit les cas de figure on en arrive toujours &#224; 10 contre 1  Vous ne variez jamais les plaisirs ? 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Et si on disait fesses ou cul ?



Je ne vois pas bien en quoi des discussions sur le sujet pourraient bien faire avancer cette d&#233;mocratie.  Pour ce qui est de la langue de bois c'est tout vu ! Que je dise arri&#232;re-train (&#169;Tibo), fesses ou cul (&#169;Mado) ne changera rien par contre vous et la langue de bois vous &#234;tes intimes : gouvernement uniquement f&#233;minin &#224; oublier.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que je prèfère être élue pour mon arrière train et avec la magouille ou le contraire


Vous faites bien de compter sur d'autres arguments. La démagogie par exemple.


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dites-moi ? Je suis l'unique objet de votre ressentiment ou me trompe-je ? Parce que là je fatigue quels que soit les cas de figure on en arrive toujours à 10 contre 1  Vous ne variez jamais les plaisirs ?


Opposition sociale ?!... 

les plaisirs je ne sais pas.... mais mes plaisirs, oui, je les varie !!....   




_P.S : pour ceusses qui se posent réellement la question... :mouais:.... ceci n'est véritablement qu'un *jeu* !... _


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2006)

Ah tiens, c'est amusant : une maîtresse au chateau, une autre à l'opposition et le crépage de chignon est immédiat !


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

Blablablabla ..... bon ??? 
On rigole un coup l&#224; ? ...


Ah mince j'allais vous (toi et Backcat) appeler ozcours pour dynamiser un peu tout &#231;a .. et hop toast&#233; !




tirhum a dit:


> Opposition sociale ?!...
> 
> les plaisirs je ne sais pas.... mais mes plaisirs, oui, je les varie !!....
> 
> ...



Tirhum ! tiens ton poste ! de l'honneur ! de la distance !


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ah tiens, c'est amusant : une maîtresse au chateau, une autre à l'opposition et le crépage de chignon est immédiat !


Et une 3ème nana qui est terrorriste. 
D'ailleurs si ça continue je lance un acte terrorriste gratuit !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ah tiens, c'est amusant : une ma&#238;tresse au chateau, une autre &#224; l'opposition et le cr&#233;page de chignon est imm&#233;diat !



Sachez, que je cr&#232;pe le chignon r&#233;guli&#232;rement et de fa&#231;on constante &#224; tous ceux qui se pr&#233;sentent et cela depuis le d&#233;but, la d&#233;mocratie est &#224; ce prix semble-t-il ! Cela dit on n'oublie pas de me le cr&#233;per, aussi (10/1 tierc&#233;, quart&#233;, quint&#233; plus) !


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sachez, que je crèpe le chignon régulièrement et de façon constante à tous ceux qui se présentent et cela depuis le début, la démocratie est à ce prix semble-t-il ! Cela dit on n'oublie pas de me le créper, aussi (10/1 tiercé, quarté, quinté plus) !



Crèpe Suzette !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Exécutrice terroriste, c'est pas interdit pas la règle ça ?



J'avais raison Melounette sauf sur le cumul des mandats .... 



katelijn a dit:


> Le regne de mado est bien réposant
> Vous avez vu, pas de contestation ... pas de disputes  sauf le coup de terroriste ...odré: viens m'expliquer...



Melounette est terroriste car c'est elle qui a eut le moins de voix ....



mado a dit:


> *Décompte de Nobody :*
> 
> 
> odré : 2 (1+1)



Je te remercie  et me propose au poste d'éxécutrice (il me semble qu'il n'est pas encore pris), j'ai une grande expérience et des arguments


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3988108 a dit:
			
		

> Je te remercie  et me propose au poste d'&#233;x&#233;cutrice (il me semble qu'il n'est pas encore pris), j'ai une grande exp&#233;rience et des arguments



Trop tard l'&#201;cailleux Carmin&#233;, j'ai nomm&#233; Grug, est d&#233;j&#224; dans la place et il a offici&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

De passage ....
ah oui c'est vrai, bon j'y retourne


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sachez, que je crèpe le chignon régulièrement et de façon constante à tous ceux qui se présentent et cela depuis le début, la démocratie est à ce prix semble-t-il ! Cela dit on n'oublie pas de me le créper, aussi (10/1 tiercé, quarté, quinté plus) !


une bonne martingale......


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sachez, que je cr&#232;pe le chignon r&#233;guli&#232;rement et de fa&#231;on constante &#224; tous ceux qui se pr&#233;sentent et cela depuis le d&#233;but, la d&#233;mocratie est &#224; ce prix semble-t-il ! Cela dit on n'oublie pas de me le cr&#233;per, aussi (10/1 tierc&#233;, quart&#233;, quint&#233; plus) !


Ah, bien, vous r&#233;pondez donc &#224; vos propres questions :



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Dites-moi ? Je suis l'unique objet de votre ressentiment ou me trompe-je ? Parce que l&#224; je fatigue quels que soit les cas de figure on en arrive toujours &#224; 10 contre 1  Vous ne variez jamais les plaisirs ?



Quand on veut absolument se d&#233;marquer contre tous, quitte &#224; les mettre dans le m&#234;me sac le  r&#233;sultat est bien &#233;videmment clair et la question &#233;tait donc inutile.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah, bien, vous r&#233;pondez donc &#224; vos propres questions :



Comme je r&#233;ponds &#224; vos incessants retour de flamme, les m&#234;mes causes produisants les m&#234;mes effets ! Mais je ne vous apprends rien.




supermoquette a dit:


> Quand on veut absolument se d&#233;marquer contre tous, quitte &#224; les mettre dans le m&#234;me sac le  r&#233;sultat est bien &#233;videmment clair et la question &#233;tait donc inutile.



Alors qui se lance pour avoir son grand sac &#224; part &#224; lui tout seul !  C'est s&#251;r &#231;a fait peur, c'est mieux de jouer collectif


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sachez, que je crèpe le chignon régulièrement et de façon constante à tous ceux qui se présentent et cela depuis le début, *la démocratie est à ce prix semble-t-il* ! Cela dit on n'oublie pas de me le créper, aussi (10/1 tiercé, quarté, quinté plus) !


 

Dans ma grande naïveté, ici comme ailleurs, j'ai tendance à penser et surtout souhaiter le contraire.


Quant au gouvernement uniquement féminin, ce n'était en rien un postulat. Une conjoncture qui n'a pas trouvé de débouché.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Une conjoncture qui n'a pas trouvé de débouché.


Tu te perds en conj*e*ctures.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Dans ma grande naïveté, ici comme ailleurs, j'ai tendance à penser et surtout souhaiter le contraire.



C'est louable mais ce n'est tout de le penser ou de le souhaiter, encore faut-il savoir s'en donner les moyens...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est louable mais ce n'est tout de le penser ou de le souhaiter, encore faut-il savoir s'en donner les moyens...


Mado pense. En regard de votre mandat, c'est déjà beaucoup.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mado pense. En regard de votre mandat, c'est déjà beaucoup.



Le fait que vous le pensiez en dit très long.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est louable mais ce n'est tout de le penser ou de le souhaiter, encore faut-il savoir s'en donner les moyens...


 
Ai-je fait une campagne agressive et pol&#233;mique ? Je ne crois pas 

Et je n'ai aucunement l'intention de te laisser m'entrainer sur ce terrain l&#224;. D&#233;sol&#233;e c'est pas mon truc.


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

Bon, attention, on commence à se prendre beaucoup trop au sérieux là , donc :
ceci est un acte terrorriste gratuit.





J'ai pustulé le général Amok(Ouais même son appareil).  Et j'en suis fortèze...fort thèse ? ....j'me tape les barres ouais !\o/
Je prends mon rôle très au sérieux moi aussi.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon, attention, on commence à se prendre beaucoup trop au sérieux là , donc :
> ceci est un acte terrorriste gratuit.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Je ne ferai qu'imaginer pour l'instant


Mon proxy censure l'image


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ai-je fait une campagne agressive et pol&#233;mique ? Je ne crois pas



Je vois que d&#233;cid&#233;ment vous ne comprenez pas grand chose  Vous avez d&#233;j&#224; fait d&#232;s votre &#233;lection des promesses non tenues, vous pr&#244;nez la douceur et le c&#244;t&#233; peace dans love et vous prenez un exc&#233;cuteur dont l'efficacit&#233; est nourrie par la rancune ! Il vient de le montrer. 
Alors faite moi gr&#226;ce de la le&#231;on de non agressivit&#233; alors que mon r&#233;gne n'a &#233;t&#233; que profit pour le peuple du ch&#226;teau et mon ex&#233;cuteur un mod&#232;le de passivit&#233; puisqu'il n'a pas enlev&#233; les 5 points qu'il pouvait pr&#233;lever ! Vous ne me ferez pas croire que vous vous voulez un r&#233;gne pacifique alors que vos actes prouvent le contraire. 
Ce n'est pas par des effets de manches, de string ou de danse du ventre, que obtiendrez que je vous prenne au s&#233;rieux dans votre volont&#233; feinte de non agressivit&#233;. L'agression n'a pas besoin de la violence pour faire mal et vous le savez tr&#232;s bien !


----------



## silvio (28 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon, attention, on commence &#224; se prendre beaucoup trop au s&#233;rieux l&#224; , donc :
> ceci est un acte terrorriste gratuit.
> 
> 
> ...




Ouais z'y-va !!! 
Le boxon !!! 
Yeah !  

Rock'n'roll !!! :love::love:
il faut absolument que je retrouve ces petites pilules : ja bave, et ce n'est pas seyant ...
:rose:

Et merde : je me suis fait toster : Calme Ma&#238;tresse F&#233;line, Calme ... c'est pas grave : moi si je serai &#233;lu, et ben, je fera bien pire ...


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vois que décidément vous ne comprenez pas grand chose  Vous avez déjà fait dès votre élection des promesses non tenues, vous prônez la douceur et le côté peace dans love et vous prenez un excécuteur dont l'efficacité est nourrie par la rancune ! Il vient de le montrer.
> Alors faite moi grâce de la leçon de non agressivité alors que mon régne n'a été que profit pour le peuple du château et mon exécuteur un modèle de passivité puisqu'il n'a pas enlevé les 5 points qu'il pouvait prélever ! Vous ne me ferez pas croire que vous vous voulez un régne pacifique alors que vos actes prouvent le contraire.
> Ce n'est pas par des effets de manches que obtiendrez que je vous prenne au sérieux dans votre volonté feinte de non agressivité. L'agression n'a pas besoin de la violence pour faire mal et vous le savez très bien !


pffioooouuu !!... :afraid:

"_rien faire et laisser braire_" !! 

_on te prendrais presque au sérieux, là..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> pffioooouuu !!... :afraid:
> 
> "_rien faire et laisser braire_" !!
> 
> _on te prendrais presque au sérieux, là..._



Je vous reconnais bien là, vous cacher derrière les plus forts afin d'éviter les coups perdus  Décidément un règne qui s'annonce plein de bonne volonté et de courage !


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

poil &#224; l'.........


----------



## rezba (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ai-je fait une campagne agressive et polémique ? Je ne crois pas
> 
> Et je n'ai aucunement l'intention de te laisser m'entrainer sur ce terrain là. Désolée c'est pas mon truc.




Non, ce fut une campagne comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent. 
Ce château était devenu en l'espace de quelques tours une caricature du pouvoir, le vrai. Comme si nous  avions oublié que nos maîtres ne regnaient que sur du vent, de l'imaginaire, de l'utopie communautaire.

Imaginer, ne serait-ce qu'un instant, qu'un vrai programme libertaire puisse vaincre la monotonie des crépages de chignons auxquels la vie réelle nous a tellement habitué, est-ce si difficile que cela ?

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peut, finalement, jouer aussi sérieusement que certains le font.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nexka avait raison donc, voter Mado c'est voter Rezba. Aussitôt élue, aussitôt fait.  Bon boudoir, je retourne dans la tour opposée, celle de l'Opposition Sociale.


 
 1 point, vingt voix, c'est un tarif correct pour un directeur de campagne, sans plus.
 Mais le plaisir d'être un épouvantail est autrement plus réjouissant. 
Je n'ai même pas demandé à être ministre, c'est dire. Pourtant, ministre du cul, de la culture, ou de la confiture, c'est tentant. 


​


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'ai m&#234;me pas demand&#233; &#224; &#234;tre ministre, c'est dire. Pourtant, ministre du cul, de la culture, ou de la confiture, c'est tentant.


 

Argh, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu une demande pour la premi&#232;re fonction  (un indice ? Chpok  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas &#224; comprendre comment on peut, finalement, jouer aussi s&#233;rieusement que certains le font.



Le ma&#238;tre es effet de manche a parl&#233;  Remarque &#233;cul&#233;e, vous pouvez faire beaucoup mieux pour tenter de faire passer la Ma&#238;tresse en place pour l'ange qu'elle n'est pas !  Dites-moi, vous qui pr&#244;nez la passivit&#233; ? Vous &#234;tes-vous d&#233;j&#224; m&#234;l&#233;s des "querelles" pr&#233;c&#233;dentes portant atteinte &#224; ma personne ? Avez-vous ou n'avez-vous pas port&#233; coups bas et autres subtilit&#233;s en dehors de nos fronti&#232;res jusqu'&#224; la MGZ pour garder un pouvoir qui n'a rien de concret ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vois que décidément vous ne comprenez pas grand chose  Vous avez déjà fait dès votre élection des promesses non tenues, vous prônez la douceur et le côté peace dans love et vous prenez un excécuteur dont l'efficacité est nourrie par la rancune ! Il vient de le montrer.
> Alors faite moi grâce de la leçon de non agressivité alors que mon régne n'a été que profit pour le peuple du château et mon exécuteur un modèle de passivité puisqu'il n'a pas enlevé les 5 points qu'il pouvait prélever ! Vous ne me ferez pas croire que vous vous voulez un régne pacifique alors que vos actes prouvent le contraire.
> Ce n'est pas par des effets de manches que obtiendrez que je vous prenne au sérieux dans votre volonté feinte de non agressivité. L'agression n'a pas besoin de la violence pour faire mal et vous le savez très bien !


Votre règne a été une catastrophe (anti-débat suivi d'une manipulation destructrice du jeu) sauvée par votre chambellan avant que tout le monde se barre. Vous pouvez continuer d'inventer, c'est assez amusant. Ce déni est amusant. 
Quand à la gestion des points on vous l'a soufflé à coup de canon. L'exécuteur a une place primordiale dans ce jeu, au cas ou. Vous pouvez, étant membre du conseil législatif, proposer un ammendement afin de le supprimer, puisque ce malheureux a osé vous enlever des points (ça ne vous rappelle rien ?).


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Votre r&#232;gne a &#233;t&#233; une catastrophe (anti-d&#233;bat suivi d'une manipulation destructrice du jeu) sauv&#233;e par votre chambellan avant que tout le monde se barre.



Et voil&#224;, le suivant !  5/1 j'attends les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Votre règne a été une catastrophe (anti-débat suivi d'une manipulation destructrice du jeu) sauvée par votre chambellan avant que tout le monde se barre. Vous pouvez continuer d'inventer, c'est assez amusant. Ce déni est amusant.
> Quand à la gestion des points on vous l'a soufflé à coup de canon. L'exécuteur a une place primordiale dans ce jeu, au cas ou. Vous pouvez, étant membre du conseil législatif, proposer un ammendement afin de le supprimer, puisque ce malheureux a osé vous enlever des points (ça ne vous rappelle rien ?).



Rezba parlait de toi en fait - j'avais mal compris


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ... mon régne...


Voilà bien ce qui vous distingue : vous avez régné là où j'ai gouverné. On voit assez les limites de votre esprit républicain.


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vois que décidément vous ne comprenez pas grand chose  Vous avez déjà fait dès votre élection des promesses non tenues, vous prônez la douceur et le côté peace dans love et vous prenez un excécuteur dont l'efficacité est nourrie par la rancune ! Il vient de le montrer.
> Alors faite moi grâce de la leçon de non agressivité alors que mon régne n'a été que profit pour le peuple du château et mon exécuteur un modèle de passivité puisqu'il n'a pas enlevé les 5 points qu'il pouvait prélever ! Vous ne me ferez pas croire que vous vous voulez un régne pacifique alors que vos actes prouvent le contraire.
> Ce n'est pas par des effets de manches, de string ou de danse du ventre, que obtiendrez que je vous prenne au sérieux dans votre volonté feinte de non agressivité. L'agression n'a pas besoin de la violence pour faire mal et vous le savez très bien !



 :affraid: 

Oulà, tout doux minoux 

Vu que l'exécuteur c'est moi (Grug l'exécuteur, ça sonne bien non ? :love: ), et que l'on me met en cause en m'accusant de : "rancune", j'avoue m'interroger sur ce sentiment qui est censé guider mes actes dans ce jeu.

En effet dans  ce merveilleux univers ludique qu'est notre château, des rôles sont définis, des postes pourvus et des dès lancés.
Accuse t'on un joueur de rancune quand il construit un hôtel avenue de la paix ?
Accuse t'on un joueur de rancune quand il annonce échec au roi ?
Accuse t'on un joueur de rancune quand il dit souffler n'est pas jouer ?

Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points, quelle rancune pourrais je avoir d'être largement en tête des points, d' être le seul à avoir occupé les 3 postes majeurs de ce jeu, d'avoir participé à toutes les victoires depuis mon entrée en jeu, de m'amuser en votre compagnie ?

rancune   

Un regret peut être, que ton mandat tant attendu ait été si décevant, que tu ne sembles pas beaucoup progresser sur les aspects stratégiques de ce jeu et que ton énergie ne soit pas plus orientée dans ce sens.

Personnellement, je trouve très amusant que les 3 principaux prétendants au titre suprême se retrouvent à égalité de points, nulle rancune là dedans, juste une envie de jouer.
Efficacité ludique uniquement. 


Grug l'exécuteur :love:

ancien double d'ici maitre
ancien chambellan
actuel exécuteur de maîtresse Mado


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Septembre 2006)

heu... on peut se tutoyer?


*vous &#234;tes lourds!*


----------



## philire (28 Septembre 2006)

.


.
  

... et tout &#231;a pour cacher la v&#233;rit&#233;


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> .
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Ça mérite bien un petit cassoulet


----------



## philire (28 Septembre 2006)

J'ai préparé une bonne et grosse courgette farcie, ça va avec ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> d' être le seul à avoir occupé les 3 postes majeurs de ce jeu



En trichant, ce fut facile  Si nous jouions au Monopoly on vous prendrait en flagrant délit de billets photocopiés ! Ne vous en vantez pas trop ça pourrait dégoûter du jeu


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En trichant, ce fut facile  Si nous jouions au Monopoly on vous prendrait en flagrant délit de billets photocopiés ! Ne vous en vantez pas trop ça pourrait dégoûter du jeu




Dire que j'ai failli oublier que vous pr&#233;f&#233;riez la diffamation &#224; la compr&#233;hension des r&#232;gles.

Votre agressivit&#233; est effectivement bien lassante.


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> .
> 
> ... et tout &#231;a pour cacher la v&#233;rit&#233;


j'e&#251; pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un dessin venant de ta part !!


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

Dis donc Philire, t'as fini de me piquer mon boulot de terrorriste ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Dire que j'ai failli oublier que vous pr&#233;f&#233;riez la diffamation &#224; la compr&#233;hension des r&#232;gles.



Vous avez multipli&#233; les pseudos pour &#234;tre &#233;lu ce n'est point de la diffamation. 
Cela ne vous accorde pas de ciconstances att&#233;nuantes mais je n'oublie pas que vos anc&#234;tres furent les victimes de DocEvil. 
Un jour, se tenant au sommet d'une montagne aussi plate qu'un terrain de golf, devant une foule de sujets m&#233;dus&#233;s de le voir v&#234;tu d'une simple toge et d'une &#233;charpe arc-en-ciel, il pratiqua sur leurs carmin&#233;s et &#233;cailleux corps, la multiplication. Il ajouta &#224; son geste scandaleux, une multiplication de brioches suisses. Pourquoi suisses ? L'histoire ne le dit pas mais certains sp&#233;cialistes s'accordent &#224; penser qu'un rapprochement doit &#234;tre fait avec la montre &#224; cadran solaire dudit Doc. 
Cette multiplication effectu&#233;e, vos anc&#234;tres furent dispers&#233;s fa&#231;on puzzle. Si bien que, une queue par l&#224;, un oeil torve par ici, la caudale d'un oncle sur l'arri&#232;re d'une tante et quelques &#233;cailles &#224; l'envers plus tard le spectacle &#233;tait assez effrayant. Pour un coup d'essai, ce fut path&#233;tique mais pas pour tout le monde. Un &#233;cossais qui passait par l&#224;, en fut tellement amus&#233; qu'il en ram&#232;na un exemplaire chez lui et je jeta dans son vivarium. Depuis une &#233;trange bestiole de votre lign&#233;e fait les beaux jours des touristes et des locaux dans une contr&#233;e nomm&#233;e Lockness. Je comprends qu'un telle manipulation ait laiss&#233; des traces dans votre inconscient 

Mais pour revenir &#224; votre forfait, vous avez us&#233; de la multiplication des pseudos pour &#234;tre &#233;lus cela est un fait !


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

sandwichs !! pop-corn !! barbapapa !!...
installez-vous !!  




j'oubliais ... bi&#232;re &#224; volont&#233; !!...  :love: 


&#233;dith : &#201;CRAN G&#201;ANT !!...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

Hum, d&#233;sol&#233; pour les bi&#232;res 

Bon quand tibo aura compris que tricher c'est violer les r&#232;gles on pourra reprendre...


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hum, désolé pour les bières


t'as tout sifflé ?!.... :mouais:
et nos p'tits plats en sauce, alors ?!.....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

Le r&#244;ti de porc &#224; la bi&#232;re et au romarin, indispensable.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et voilà, le suivant !  5/1 j'attends les autres.


J'ai fais une remarque cet après-midi à ce sujet ou vous avez esquivé par des smileys. Mémoire très très courte décidément.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Dis donc Philire, t'as fini de me piquer mon boulot de terrorriste ?



S'il te reste un mi-temps, je prends


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

Mon corps est &#224; vous. \o/
Mon coeur reste &#224; jamais &#224; la r&#233;volution.
...
Wahou.:mouais:
Edit : donc en gros, le terrorrisme &#231;a paie pas bien. Je prendrais bien un autre boulot.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

J'en tiendrai compte


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Dire que j'ai failli oublier que vous préfériez la diffamation à la compréhension des règles.
> 
> Votre agressivité est effectivement bien lassante.



Besoin d'un massage relaxant ? 

Bon, ça tombe bien j'ai besoin de votre avis, venez dans mon boudoir


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2006)




----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

Bien évidemment :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

:mouais:

deux doigts direct ? 





ok 

&#233;dith : trois


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2006)

Ca détendrais vraiment l'atmosphère non ?!


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

y'en a, que &#231;a pourrait contracter...


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Ca détendrais vraiment l'atmosphère non ?!



Tellement que tu l'as endormi :mouais:


En attendant, et en espérant qu'ils soient d'accords , je nommerais bien à nos côtés.. :

Rezba, ministre de l'intérieur, de l'extérieur et du rentre-dedans constitutionnel 
 Mélounette (oui, oui, c'est compatible ministre et terroriste ), ministre des échanges de fluides et des situations explosives :love:
 Silvio, ministre du va et vient, en charge des relations avec l'opposition 
 Odré, ministre des coups sur _l'arrière train _(ne me dites pas que je ne ne fais pas de concessions ), en charge des transports..
 Joanes, ministre de la gestion des créneaux en vertu des principes d'Einstein (ça c'est private)
 dool, ministre des sports (surtout le trampoline) et autres réjouissances corporelles.. 


Voilà. Au boulot.


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tellement que tu l'as endormi :mouais:
> 
> 
> En attendant, et en espérant qu'ils soient d'accords , je nommerais bien à nos côtés.. :
> ...



 

Ça change hein?


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2006)

M'enfin...tu dis que j'endors les gens puis tu me nommes aux activit&#233;s physiques........c'est un d&#233;fi que tu me lance c'est &#231;a ? :mouais: 

Bon j'accepte...tout en gardant un pied _dans l'&#233;trier_ (eheh) !
La sueur va couler &#224; flots !!!








desolee :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Silvio, ministre du va et vient, en charge des relations avec l'opposition



Il n'y a pas de relations &#224; avoir avec l'Opposition. Il faut d&#233;cid&#233;ment tout vous expliquer  Gardez-le pour vos va-et-vient s'il le veut, moi j'ai une d&#233;mocratie &#224; d&#233;fendre ! Autrement dit d'autres chats &#224; fouetter 



katelijn a dit:


> &#199;a change hein?



&#199;a c'est s&#251;r, en pire


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de relations à avoir avec l'Opposition.



Ah bon?  C'est la guerilla, alors?:mouais:


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de relations à avoir avec l'Opposition. Il faut décidément tout vous expliquer  Gardez-le pour vos va-et-vient s'il le veut, moi j'ai une démocratie à défendre ! Autrement dit d'autres chats à fouetter



Une petite divergence sur la nature des rapports en politique  J'entends, j'entends. Mais moi le dialogue j'aime bien. Tant que c'est silvio qui s'en charge 




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça c'est sûr, en pire



des sens, seulement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Ah bon?  C'est la guerilla, alors?:mouais:



On n'as pas encore eu droit &#224; la version sado-maso de mado au ch&#226;teau  Je m'&#233;tonne que la Ma&#238;tresse choisissent, encore une fois, des ministres de son bord. Pourquoi ne pas jouer l'ouverture, choisir Lemmy ou Chrispeople comme ministre ? C'est bien beau les paroles mais les actes ne suivent pas ! Je vous rappelle que lors de mon mandat ce fut le cas !



mado a dit:


> Mais moi le dialogue j'aime bien.



Justement il ne s'agit pas de vous


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

j'ai jou&#233; l'ouverture en prenant une de vos fan comme &#233;x&#233; (donc emp&#234;chant a priori toute punition si vous violiez la r&#232;gle) mais vous n'en avez jamais parl&#233;... comme d'hab...

c'est vrai &#231;a pourquoi pas choisir les gens que je veux alors que c'est vous qui avez gagn&#233;, merde alors !

et tout le monde me tombe dessus alors que je cr&#232;pe tout le monde c'est pas normal ???!!!

etc...

pour des lustres...


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On n'as pas encore eu droit à la version sado-maso de mado au château  Je m'étonne que la Maîtresse choisissent, encore une fois, des ministres de son bord. Pourquoi ne pas jouer l'ouverture, choisir Lemmy ou Chrispeople comme ministre ? C'est bien beau les paroles mais les actes ne suivent pas ! Je vous rappelle que lors de mon mandat ce fut le cas !



Je vais finir par me vexer


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> et tout le monde me tombe dessus alors que je cr&#232;pe tout le monde c'est pas normal ???!!!



Rassurez-moi sur quelque chose, il n'y a qu'Amok, Doc et moi qui soyons capables de tenir un r&#244;le ici pour donner un peu de corps au jeu ? C'est &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer... Je ne vois ni retournement de situation, ni personnage naissant fort qui pourrait tenir le jeu...


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On n'as pas encore eu droit à la version sado-maso de mado au château  Je m'étonne que la Maîtresse choisissent, encore une fois, des ministres de son bord. Pourquoi ne pas jouer l'ouverture, choisir Lemmy ou Chrispeople comme ministre ? C'est bien beau les paroles mais les actes ne suivent pas ! Je vous rappelle que lors de mon mandat ce fut le cas !



 tu peux me le rappeler? qui a tu nommé de l'opposition?


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On n'as pas encore eu droit &#224; la version sado-maso de mado au ch&#226;teau  Je m'&#233;tonne que la Ma&#238;tresse choisissent, encore une fois, des ministres de son bord. Pourquoi ne pas jouer l'ouverture, choisir Lemmy ou *Chrispeople* comme ministre ? C'est bien beau les paroles mais les actes ne suivent pas ! Je vous rappelle que lors de mon mandat ce fut le cas !
> 
> 
> 
> Justement il ne s'agit pas de vous


Christp... !!... :afraid: :mouais: 


:rateau:

nan, rien.... :hein: :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Rassurez-moi sur quelque chose, il n'y a qu'Amok, Doc et moi qui soyons capables de tenir un r&#244;le ici pour donner un peu de corps au jeu ? C'est &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer... Je ne vois ni retournement de situation, ni personnage naissant fort qui pourrait tenir le jeu...


je ne citais ni l'un ni l'autre mais vous ! retournement ? on a vu ce p&#233;tage de c&#226;ble... si c'est &#231;a le corps au jeu...


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le rôti de porc à la bière et au romarin, indispensable.



Bon SM en attendant tu me passes ta recette? :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Christp... !!... :afraid: :mouais:
> 
> 
> :rateau:
> ...



C'est précisement ce que je veux dire. Je croyais qu'on avait posé les régles du jeu pour tout le monde puisse jouer, non ? Pour éviter les clivages. Là on se retrouve encore avec un Éxecuteur ayant joué le jeu précédemment, des ministres qui furent déjà ministres ou executeur ou Chambellan sauf deux exceptions... Enfin, faites comme vous voulez


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

tout le monde peut jouer, s'il joue, il ne doit par contre pas &#234;tre imposer... c'est vrai &#231;a pourquoi jojo il est pas ministre ? je me le demande, c'est d'un grave...


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Rassurez-moi sur quelque chose, il n'y a qu'Amok, Doc et moi qui soyons capables de tenir un r&#244;le ici pour donner un peu de corps au jeu ? C'est &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer... Je ne vois ni retournement de situation, ni personnage naissant fort qui pourrait tenir le jeu...



Je ne sais pas s'ils cautionnent ce genre d'affirmation. Parce que l&#224;, on n'est plus dans le jeu non ?

J'ai vraiment du mal &#224; comprendre tout &#231;a moi. Et je sens que &#231;a va me lasser aussi.


Dis kate, tu me pr&#234;tes un  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> je ne citais ni l'un ni l'autre mais vous ! retournement ? on a vu ce pétage de câble... si c'est ça le corps au jeu...



Alors expliquez-moi quel est pour vous le corps du jeu, déjà on y verra plus clair.


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est précisement ce que je veux dire. Je croyais qu'on avait posé les régles du jeu pour tout le monde puisse jouer, non ? Pour éviter les clivages. Là on se retrouve encore avec un Éxecuteur ayant joué le jeu précédemment, des ministres qui furent déjà ministres ou executeur ou Chambellan sauf deux exceptions... Enfin, faites comme vous voulez



Mais enfin!!!:mouais: On joue ... Peu importe les allainces et tout ça, non?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Bon SM en attendant tu me passes ta recette? :love: :love:



oh, c'est tout simple. mais...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'ils cautionnent ce genre d'affirmation. Parce que là, on n'est plus dans le jeu non ?



Expliquez-moi comment vous voyez le jeu, alors.


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2006)

C'est bien d'avoir fait 394 pages pour en arriver là !!!! 




Ca va tourner au cluedo ?! :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'ils cautionnent ce genre d'affirmation. Parce que là, on n'est plus dans le jeu non ?
> 
> J'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre tout ça moi. Et je sens que ça va me lasser aussi.
> 
> ...



Pas de problème


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Alors expliquez-moi quel est pour vous le corps du jeu, déjà on y verra plus clair.


cf. règles et buts, dans les règles. c'est juste un jeu. on ne décide pas s'il est amusant ou pas, il est amusant, ou pas.


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est pr&#233;cisement ce que je veux dire. Je croyais qu'on avait pos&#233; les r&#233;gles du jeu pour tout le monde puisse jouer, non ? Pour &#233;viter les clivages. L&#224; on se retrouve encore avec un &#201;xecuteur ayant jou&#233; le jeu pr&#233;c&#233;demment, des ministres qui furent d&#233;j&#224; ministres ou executeur ou Chambellan sauf deux exceptions... Enfin, faites comme vous voulez


tout le monde peut jouer....
la preuve; me v'la chambellan !!... 
je n'ai jamais particip&#233; de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s active sauf quand le "Khan" &#233;tait l&#224;...
mais c'&#233;tait juste un personnage qu'il me plaisait de jouer... et il &#233;tait trop "_limit&#233;_" dans son "_attitude_" pour durer &#233;ternellement....


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Mélounette (oui, oui, c'est compatible ministre et terroriste ), ministre des échanges de fluides et des situations explosives :love:


rrrrr:love: Ca me va comme un gant.Merci 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> On n'as pas encore eu droit à la version sado-maso


Et Nounours il compte pas ?
De toute façon, ça vient, 2 secondes, j'étais en train de me chauffer un Supermoquette pour l'échange des fluides tout ça...

Sinon, étant assez nouvelle dans le jeu, j'aurais dû être éxécutrice. Donc ça l'aurait fait le jeu égalitaire etc.... Mais comme j'ai voulu plus, ça l'a pas fait. Donc on a qu'à considérer que c'est ma très grande faute. Sautez moi tous dessus. \O/
Qu'on en finisse et qu'on commence le conseil des ministres.:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Mais enfin!!!:mouais: On joue ... Peu importe les allainces et tout ça, non?



Peu importe en effet, pour ma part, du moment qu'on laisse tout le monde jouer et qu'on ne laisse pas le quart des joueurs cantonnés aux mêmes rôles qui n'en sont pas.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Ca va tourner au cluedo ?! :mouais:



Dans ce cas je dis de suite que c'est le colonel moutarde qui s'est tapé mademoiselle rose sur la table de la cuisine ... Avec le chandelier ! :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Expliquez-moi comment vous voyez le jeu, alors.



Un truc pour s'amuser, oublier, d&#233;conner  
Ou on peux faire les alliances les plus invraisemblables, modifier les r&#233;gles, ... etc ... rigoler...


P.S/ P&#228;rce que apr&#232;s tout &#231;a, faut encore mourir!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> cf. r&#232;gles et buts, dans les r&#232;gles. c'est juste un jeu. on ne d&#233;cide pas s'il est amusant ou pas, il est amusant, ou pas.



Dans ce cas vous viserez comme il se doit le pouvoir en place puisque vous ne faites pas partie des &#233;lus. &#192; moins que cela ne me soit r&#233;serv&#233; parce qu'untel a vot&#233; pour moi et que son attitude hors du jeu ne vous convient gu&#232;re. &#192; moins qu'il ne faille que je r&#233;p&#233;te que vos querelles ne me concernent pas et qu'elles n'ont pas leur place ici, je parle pour vous comme pour les autres qui pourraient se sentir concern&#233;s !


----------



## macelene (28 Septembre 2006)

*Ca  existe ? La réalité virtuelle.... :mouais:...

En tous cas je peux vous dire une chose, pas envie de me joindre à vous... ces bagares n'ont rien d'enviable quand on voit ce qu'il se passe dans nos villes et ailleurs... 

Bon vent amusez vous bien... 
*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> *Ca  existe ? La réalité virtuelle.... :mouais:...
> 
> En tous cas je peux vous dire une chose, pas envie de me joindre à vous... ces bagares n'ont rien d'enviable quand on voit ce qu'il se passe dans nos villes et ailleurs...
> 
> ...



Certes, mais dis-toi bien que j'ai des raisons de remettre les choses au clair


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Dans ce cas je dis de suite que c'est le colonel moutarde qui s'est tapé mademoiselle rose sur la table de la cuisine ... Avec le chandelier ! :rateau:



On dirait du Bachounet  C'est stupéfiant


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Un truc pour s'amuser, oublier, d&#233;conner
> Ou on peux faire les alliances les plus invraisemblables, modifier les r&#233;gles, ... etc ... rigoler...
> 
> 
> P.S/ P&#228;rce que apr&#232;s tout &#231;a, faut encore mourir!


Yes !, tu as enfin capt&#233; les r&#232;gles alors  

 :love:


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Certes, mais dis-toi bien que j'ai des raisons de remettre les choses au clair




Tibo, c'est un jeu... tout le reste n'a aucune importance ... 
C'est un jeux virtuel ... rien d'autre 
On est là pour déconner ... et plus si affinités


----------



## Stargazer (28 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> On dirait du Bachounet  C'est stupéfiant



Stupéfiant oui ...  Mais ça se passe sur une autre chaîne ça !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Tibo, c'est un jeu... tout le reste n'a aucune importance ...
> C'est un jeux virtuel ... rien d'autre
> On est là pour déconner ... et plus si affinités



Ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut dire que c'est un jeu  Si j'en suis réduite à le rappeler pour la deuxième fois avec autant de force, c'est qu'il y a un problème alors autant remettre les choses au clair une bonne fois.


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Yes !, tu as enfin capté les règles alors
> 
> :love:



Ben oui,:rose: Je n'épluche pas!:love: :love: 

Viens jouer là, alors


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas à moi qu'il faut dire que c'est un jeu  Si j'en suis réduite à le rappeler pour la deuxième fois avec autant de force, c'est qu'il y a un problème alors autant remettre les choses au clair une bonne fois.



Pas de probème, explique au clair


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Stupéfiant oui ...  Mais ça se passe sur une autre chaîne ça !



où tout n'est qu'amour, gloire et beauté


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas &#224; moi qu'il faut dire que c'est un jeu  Si j'en suis r&#233;duite &#224; le rappeler pour la deuxi&#232;me fois avec autant de force, c'est qu'il y a un probl&#232;me alors autant remettre les choses au clair une bonne fois.


tu vois beaucoup de probl&#232;mes.  :agacement:

Beaucoup, la plupart des gens qui sont ici ne voient ce jeu que comme ce qu'il est : un jeu de r&#244;les, une distraction.

Les postes tournent et certains dont je suis tiennent des places plus importantes &#224; certains moments du jeu, puis cela tourne.
rezba, qui ne vise plus la ma&#238;trise depuis quelques tours, ponkhead etc.

Certains rameutent jusqu'au fin fond des forums pour amener des gens &#224; ce jeu, de nouvelles t&#234;tes apparaissent&#8230;

Bref &#231;a tournerait presque bien si les contestations ne d&#233;passaient pas le cadre du jeu de roles et que certains ne voyaient pas ce jeu comme un combat d'amiti&#233; ou d'inimiti&#233; entre personnes.

Ce jeu est vaguement inspir&#233; de diplomacy ou les joueurs forgent et brisent des alliances selon leur int&#233;r&#234;t.
C'est un jeu de putes.


*D'ailleurs sur ce tour, pour r&#233;pondre aux questionnements de l'opposition, il y a un ministre d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233;, charge &#224; lui dor&#233;navant de r&#233;pondre &#224; vos interrogations, ch&#232;re leader de l'opposition.*

Grug l'ex&#233;cuteur,
qui compte bien remplir sa fonction avec toute la conscience professionnelle qui le caract&#233;rise.


----------



## katelijn (28 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Stupéfiant oui ...  Mais ça se passe sur une autre chaîne ça !



Maiiiisssss non, c'est pas parce qu'on "pelotte" toute la journée qu'il faut généraliser Et ne viens pas me demander des explications, je saurais plus ...


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

Bon ! Vous m'avez définitivement refroidi le Supermoquette, c'est gâché je suis énervée. 

Alors, je ne comprends pas exactement le problème, mais je vais me jeter dedans.
Ce jeu recrée plus ou moins une vie politique dans un pays fictif. Donc c'est un jeu basé pas mal sur le charisme. Ca n'est pas démocratique ? Et non, mais un forum n'est pas pour moi un lieu démocratique.Enfin si,  il l'est plus ou moins mais là n'est pas la question. Et puis c'est ça la politique. Du coup oui il y a électeurs et élus, et ça tourne pas tout le temps, et faut jouer des coudes. Oui et alors ? C'est ça le jeu nan ?
Grrrr. 
Tout le monde ne peut pas jouer ? Si. La campagne, les élections, les changements de règles, huer le pouvoir en place, bla bla bla... C'est ça qui est passionnant.(Preuve en a été faite sur la dernière campagne ) Si ça n'était qu'une histoire de points et de rôle, ça ne serait pas drôle. Et puis je ne suis qu'une nioube, pas forcément populaire et je joue(petit certes, mais m'en fiche ), donc pourquoi pas les autres ?
Grrrrr. 
Maintenant, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de s'acharner sur une seule personne qui ne porte malgré tout pas tous les défauts de la terre. Elle défend ses idées, vous défendez les vôtres. Bien. Faut-il que ça vire au pugilat ? Faut-il qu'il y ait vraiment débat ? Je sens votre discussion stérile. Alors arrêtons là non ?
Grrrr. 
Maintenant, si je me suis définitivement grillée en ouvrant ma djeule, et bien tant pis, je retourne au fil photo que je n'aurais peut-être jamais dû quitter. Et le premier qui moufte, je lui envoie la pire photo dégoulasse qu'il ait jamais vu de sa vie.
J'vais vous en donner de l'échange des fluides moué. Casseurs de playmobils.


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2006)

Madame la Ministre des situations explosives.

:love:


----------



## Nephou (28 Septembre 2006)

_:kof: :kof: &#171; dormez braves gens, tout est tranquille &#187; 

 z'avez besoin d&#8217;observateur des nations unies ou bien&#8230;
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> tu vois beaucoup de probl&#232;mes.  :agacement:
> 
> Beaucoup, la plupart des gens qui sont ici ne voient ce jeu que comme ce qu'il est : un jeu de r&#244;les, une distraction.



Je suis navr&#233;e de te d&#233;cevoir mais &#231;a n'est pas le cas. Autrement je ne serai pas oblig&#233;e de mettre les points sur les "i".


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

Hihihi ... a cette heure çi, je constate de la consternation ...


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je suis navr&#233;e de te d&#233;cevoir mais &#231;a n'est pas le cas. Autrement je ne serai pas oblig&#233;e de mettre les points sur les "i".


on passe &#224; autre chose ?!...
on est en train d'avoir la m&#234;me discussion qu'&#224; propos du Bar quand il &#233;tait... ferm&#233;....


katelijn a dit:


> Hihihi ... a cette heure &#231;i, je constate de la consternation ...


presque !!..... :soupir:


et la volupt&#233; alors ?!.... :love:
les mecs ?!...
les filles ?!....
mado ?!
dool ?!....
ah, oui, j'oubliais, t'es encore coinc&#233;e ?!...  :love:


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

J'éteins la lumière... :love:


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> on passe à autre chose ?!...
> on est en train d'avoir la même discussion qu'à propos du Bar quand il était... fermé....
> presque !!..... :soupir:
> 
> ...



Dool coincée?  ?


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'éteins la lumière... :love:



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> on passe à autre chose ?!...
> on est en train d'avoir la même discussion qu'à propos du Bar quand il était... fermé....
> presque !!..... :soupir:



Et bien, il est parfois des discussions autres que nécessaires.


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2006)

Oula mais c'est le Bintz ici   

Bon je vais avoir beaucoup de travail les jours à venir :hein:   Donc je me vois contrainte de me retirer momentanément de la vie politique (heureusement que je n'ai pas été élue en fait :rateau: ).

D'ailleur, sil vous plaît, si vous me voyez un peu trop venir trainer dans le coin, vous pouvez me rappeller que j'ai du boulot   merci  :rose:


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Oula mais c'est le Bintz ici
> 
> Bon je vais avoir beaucoup de travail les jours à venir :hein:   Donc je me vois contrainte de me retirer momentanément de la vie politique (heureusement que je n'ai pas été élue en fait :rateau: ).
> 
> D'ailleur, sil vous plaît, si vous me voyez un peu trop venir trainer dans le coin, vous pouvez me rappeller que j'ai du boulot   merci  :rose:


Encore une retrait&#233;e qui se croit au PS


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et bien, il est parfois des discussions autres que nécessaires.



Tibo, pas dans un jeu ... Le jeu c'est fait pour déconner a toc ...:mouais: 

P.S/ Si non explique une bonne fois pour toute ...


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Encore une retraitée qui se croit au PS



:hein:     Et c'est n'est que le début du festival des guignols ... beau boulevard en perspective ...:love: :love: 

P.S. Aussi bien de gauche que de droite ...


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Encore une retraitée qui se croit au PS



Bah oui je compte revenir un jour 

J'aurais du ponctuer mon post d'un "Bonsoir" solennel, comme ça je peux jouer sur plusieurs bords


----------



## ExitToShell (29 Septembre 2006)

:mouais: C'est la première fois que j'ouvre la porte et je tombe sur ceci:


rezba a dit:


> La sécurité on s'en fout. Ce qu'on préfère dans le sarko, c'est le zizi.


:afraid: :afraid: Je referme la porte et je m'en vais, scuzez m'sieudam pour le dérangement.


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'éteins la lumière... :love:


 


ExitToShell a dit:


> :mouais: C'est la première fois que j'ouvre la porte et je tombe sur ceci:
> 
> :afraid: :afraid: Je referme la porte et je m'en vais, scuzez m'sieudam pour le dérangement.


   
Extra. 
Faudrait publier un best of des meilleurs répliques de cette campagne, y a pas on s'est déchainé pitain. 
Reviens ! Y en a d'autres et des encore plus trucculentes. Tu vas voir, tu vas t'amuser.

Mado, superbe chanson du soir.


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> :mouais: C'est la première fois que j'ouvre la porte et je tombe sur ceci:
> 
> :afraid: :afraid: Je referme la porte et je m'en vais, scuzez m'sieudam pour le dérangement.




Mais non, reste ... tu verrras bien après ...  


P.S/ Bienvenue!


----------



## philire (29 Septembre 2006)

Il a juste peur qu'on lui tire le portrait


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Il a juste peur qu'on lui tire le portrait



Ben ouis, si c'est toi, il y' a de quoi ...


----------



## philire (29 Septembre 2006)

Ben oui, je risque de pas choisir son meilleur *profil*


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Ben oui, je risque de pas choisir son meilleur profil



M'énerve cette pub en bas de page ... tant pis ... ça seras pour une prochaine fois ...


----------



## philire (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'éteins la lumière... :love:



En lisant ton lien, je sais pas pourquoi, j'avais plutot pensé à lui :love:. Mais la découverte est belle je dois dire. Plus calme


----------



## ExitToShell (29 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Il a juste peur qu'on lui tire le portrait


"Mon portrait jusqu'ici ne m'a rien reproché"
Jean de La Fontaine : La Besace
non mais alors :hein:


----------



## ExitToShell (29 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Il a juste peur qu'on lui tire le portrait


"Mon portrait jusqu'ici ne m'a rien reproché"
Jean de La Fontaine : La Besace
non mais alors :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

amis sportifs bonjour.

Le DTC reprend le chemin de la rue et organise cet apr&#232;s midi une manifestation pour faire entendre clairement le son de ses revendications.

Nous le DTC trouvons absolument scandaleux que le chateau n'organise pas pour le bien de tous une garden party. La choucroute a tourn&#233;e et les merguez sont cram&#233;s.

Devant ce scandale, nous nous retrouverons devant la porte du boudoir pour porter notre p&#233;tition au maitre du chateau. Celle-ci, saura j'en suis sur &#233;couter nos griefs et r&#233;parer cette injustice.


Petit rappel: les membres n'ayant pas acquitt&#233;s leur cotisation n'auront pas acc&#232;s aux cuisines. Merci de me faire un virement de 100&#8364; . Contre cette tr&#232;s modique somme, nous vous retournerons un magnifique badge en carton dor&#233; sur tranche avec le portrait du fondateur de notre syndicat.


*tous avec le DTC*


je f&#233;licit&#233; Odr&#233; pour sa nomination au minist&#232;re des transports. J'ai laiss&#233; les cl&#233;s du bureau sur la porte du placard gauche.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Septembre 2006)

:affraid:

 

3 jours sans venir voir ce qui passe au château... le choc en venant voir ce qui s'y passe. 
30 pages! 30 p*tain de pages, c'est tout de même vite fait si on passe les messages sans importance.    Tibo  

Félicitations à Mado, nouvelle maîtresse, à Grug et Tirhum pour leurs nouvelles fonctions. 


Quel bordel, mais quel bordel...


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> (...) Quel bordel, mais quel bordel...


Ouais, hein !!... 
sans même ta participation _active_ !!  

 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)




----------



## NED (29 Septembre 2006)

Tfa&#231;on moi je savais que MADO c'&#233;tait la plus mieux d'abord na ! Et qu'elle deviendrai THE MISTRESS !!!
Voil&#224; les autres ne sont que des ptits microbes &#224; cot&#233; d'une aura scintillante comme MADO.
Bravo MADO c'est la grande classe moi jdis. 

_(a zut j'ai plus de paumade l&#224_


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> &#8230;
> Quel bordel, mais quel bordel...




au moins le programme est respect&#233;, et l'hymne officielle ad&#233;quate


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

Le DTC est fait pour vous !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2006)

Tiens tiens tiens la tempête est finie. Ça m'a donné l'idée d'un nouveau jeu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens tiens tiens la tempête est finie. Ça m'a donné l'idée d'un nouveau jeu...



Cela ne tient qu'à vous et le vous est non exhaustif


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tiens tiens tiens la tempête est finie. Ça m'a donné l'idée d'un nouveau jeu...





ah ouais ?


----------



## silvio (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de relations à avoir avec l'Opposition. Il faut décidément tout vous expliquer  Gardez-le pour vos va-et-vient s'il le veut, moi j'ai une démocratie à défendre ! Autrement dit d'autres chats à fouetter


J'me taperais bien un chat moi ... y a du chaterton ?




mado a dit:


> Une petite divergence sur la nature des rapports en politique  J'entends, j'entends. Mais moi le dialogue j'aime bien. Tant que c'est silvio qui s'en charge


J'ai un peu la langue chargée, là ... 




Grug a dit:


> *D'ailleurs sur ce tour, pour répondre aux questionnements de l'opposition, il y a un ministre délégué, charge à lui dorénavant de répondre à vos interrogations, chère leader de l'opposition.*


Oh, hé, oh : y a pas marqué La Poste là ! 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela ne tient qu'à vous et le vous est non exhaustif



Bon çui qui gagne, c'est çui qui a le moins de point OK ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon çui qui gagne, c'est çui qui a le moins de point OK ?



C'est vrai que le plafon reste à définir et ça ne serait pas une si mauvaise idée dans le genre retournement de situation


----------



## silvio (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai que le plafon reste à définir et ça ne serait pas une si mauvaise idée dans le genre retournement de situation


-7 !!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, j'avais pens&#233; &#224; un nombre de points bien d&#233;fini. Genre: celui qui a dix points apr&#232;s 10 tours de jeu a gagn&#233;. Et pr&#233;voir par exemple, en cas d'&#233;galit&#233;, que c'est celui qui est rest&#233; le plus longtemps &#224; 10 points qui l'emporte. Ou au contraire le dernier qui a obtenu 10 points. Ou celui qui a &#233;t&#233; maitre le plus (ou le moins) souvent. Ou qui a &#233;t&#233; nomm&#233; &#224; une charge le plus (ou le moins) souvent. Une gradation dans les diff&#233;rences potentielles en cas d'&#233;galit&#233;.

Ca pourrait &#234;tre plus fun, plus calculateur, il y aurait plus de possibilit&#233;s d'alliance et de m&#233;salliance, de traitrises et de retournements de veste.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

et on remet tout le monde &#224; z&#233;ro, apr&#232;s ?!......


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et on remet tout le monde à zéro, après ?!......



Pourquoi pas ? Il me semble que quelques joueurs voulaient qu'on définisse non seulement la durée de la campagne mais le plafond de points à atteindre. Si l'on met 20 points on peut considérer que le jeu arrive à son terme. Les propositions de Nobody permettent de prolonger le plaisir.


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Oh, hé, oh : y a pas marqué La Poste là !


 

Tu refuses le poste ?


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les propositions de Nobody permettent de prolonger le plaisir.


Je confirme.:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ca pourrait &#234;tre plus *fun*, plus *calculateur*, il y aurait plus de possibilit&#233;s *d'alliance* et de *m&#233;salliance*, de *traitrises* et de *retournements de veste*.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Je pense que c'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas, d&#232;s le d&#233;but. Les r&#232;gles ont &#233;t&#233; faites pour &#231;a et les gens les utilise exactement dans ce sens.


----------



## silvio (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tu refuses le poste ?



Hum .... ça dépend : s'il s'agit bien de va-et-vient entre la Maîtresse du Château et la Maîtresse de l'Opposition, ça peut me m'exciter .... 

Mais on parle pas, hein ? tout au plus des bruits de gorge, ou des hurlements ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Hum .... ça dépend : s'il s'agit bien de va-et-vient entre la Maîtresse du Château et la Maîtresse de l'Opposition, ça peut me m'exciter ....



Surtout si tu arrives directement sur la porte cloutée fermée


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas ? Il me semble que quelques joueurs voulaient qu'on définisse non seulement la durée de la campagne mais le plafond de points à atteindre. Si l'on met 20 points on peut considérer que le jeu arrive à son terme. Les propositions de Nobody permettent de prolonger le plaisir.


en m&#234;me temps, pour l'instant : le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points&#8230;

En l'etat actuel des choses, n'importe quel arrivant sur ce jeu peut, en jouant finement, se retrouver en t&#234;te des points en 2 tours&#8230;

fixer une limite de points, comme cel&#224; se fait &#224; la belote par exemple peut &#234;tre une id&#233;e, mais &#231;a peut &#234;tre long, tr&#232;s long pour finir une partie.

cela implique en plus de red&#233;finir les r&#232;gles et le but du jeu.

bref, vu l'etat actuel des points &#231;a ne me parait pas une urgence&#8230;


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Hum .... ça dépend : s'il s'agit bien de va-et-vient entre la Maîtresse du Château et la Maîtresse de l'Opposition, ça peut me m'exciter ....
> 
> Mais on parle pas, hein ? tout au plus des bruits de gorge, ou des hurlements ...


pour l'instant la ma&#238;tresse travaille dans le chambre rose&#8230;


----------



## silvio (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Surtout si tu arrives directement sur la porte cloutée fermée



Est-ce une fin de non recevoir ?




Grug a dit:


> pour l'instant la maîtresse travaille dans le chambre rose


C'est vrai que ça a l'air plus confortable qu'une porte cloutée ....


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> pour l'instant la ma&#238;tresse travaille dans le chambre rose&#8230;


 
.. et je vais prendre mon temps..


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de rentrer de qqs jours à l'étranger et *PAF* comme quand on quitte Bangkok on retrouve les chars dans la rue et le pouvoir en exil.

*Mais qui donc a été élu au dernier tour?*

*C'est quoi cette ambiance de m*rde ou tout le monde se tape dessus?*

Merci d'éclairer succintement ma pauvre lanterne :style:


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

mais non, le monde est beau, le ch&#226;teau gouvern&#233; de la chambre rose par ma&#238;tresse Mado, Tirhum &#224; la chambelerie, et le cruel Grug l'executeur fais son office 

l'heure est &#224; la sieste, avant les reformes qui finiront de d&#233;lasser notre belle chapellerie :love:

bref, on ne mets plus d'huile sur le feu, il y a des usages plus agr&#233;ables &#224; en faire


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> bref, on ne mets plus d'huile sur le feu, il y a des usages plus agréables à en faire


Ex :
- un boeuf-carottes
- un "tu m'tripotes?"


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2006)

Attention suivant l'huile, &#231;a attaque les pr&#233;servatifs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> .. et je vais prendre mon temps..



Une petite semaine de r&#233;flexion &#231;a suffira pour finir de masser votre &#201;xecuteur de bas en haut et de Chambellan de haut en bas et accessoirement rassembler vos neurones ?  Quoique vos neurones c'est Rezba qui les dirige, donc pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; pour la Constitution


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Je viens de rentrer de qqs jours à l'étranger et *PAF* comme quand on quitte Bangkok on retrouve les chars dans la rue et le pouvoir en exil.
> 
> *Mais qui donc a été élu au dernier tour?*
> 
> ...




Au fait Patamach, tu as un profil sur last.fm ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une petite semaine de r&#233;flexion &#231;a suffira pour finir de masser votre &#201;xecuteur de bas en haut et de Chambellan de haut en bas et accessoirement rassembler vos neurones ?  Quoique vos neurones c'est Rezba qui les dirige, donc pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;



du doigt&#233; ma ch&#232;re, c'est dans les r&#232;gles..........  
&#231;a prend du temps , le doigt&#233; !!...... :love: :style:


_&#233;dith (nylon ?!) : ta fin de phrase, bof !.... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> &#231;a prend du temps , le doigt&#233; !!...... :love: :style:



Ah ?


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une petite semaine de r&#233;flexion &#231;a suffira pour finir de masser votre ex&#233;cuteur de bas en haut et de Chambellan de haut en bas et accessoirement rassembler vos neurones ?



M&#234;me en &#233;ditant plusieurs fois...

2&#176; version :



> Une petite semaine de r&#233;flexion &#231;a suffira pour finir de masser votre &#201;xecuteur de bas en haut et de Chambellan de haut en bas et accessoirement rassembler vos neurones ?  Quoique vos neurones c'est Rezba qui les dirige, donc pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224;


3&#176; version :


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quoique vos neurones c'est Rezba qui les dirige, donc pas de soucis de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; pour la Constitution



 ...je crois que tu ne ma&#238;trises par toujours ce que tu &#233;cris.


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ah ?


fais semblant de pas comprendre, va....


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> mais non, le monde est beau, le château gouverné de la chambre rose par maîtresse Mado, Tirhum à la chambelerie, et le cruel Grug l'executeur fais son office
> 
> l'heure est à la sieste, avant les reformes qui finiront de délasser notre belle chapellerie :love:
> 
> bref, on ne mets plus d'huile sur le feu, il y a des usages plus agréables à en faire




Si je résume ...







:style:


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une petite semaine de réflexion ça suffira pour finir de masser votre Éxecuteur de bas en haut et de Chambellan de haut en bas et accessoirement rassembler vos neurones ?  Quoique vos neurones c'est Rezba qui les dirige, donc pas de soucis de ce côté là pour la Constitution


 
Si je pouvais prendre une semaine ce serait avec plaisir...:soupirs:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> fais semblant de pas comprendre, va....



Ne faisant pas partie de la Majorit&#233; je ne comprends pas non  Vos trucs et astuces de chambre rose ne concernent pas l'opposition. Ceci me rappelle qu'il faut que je satisfasse un peu les futurs &#233;lecteurs. Merci au DTC pour le pr&#234;t.


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Si je résume ...
> 
> :style:



en gros, mais en série rose


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Au fait Patamach, tu as un profil sur last.fm ?



J'ai un profil sur Me*tic:
JH TBM CH JF BBBJ.


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'ai un profil sur Me*tic:
> JH TBM CH JF BBBJ.



Ah oui. &#199;a explique tout de suite pourquoi tu n'as pas pu adh&#233;rer &#224; la campagne de Mado !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> JH TBM CH JF BBBJ.



On dirait la version de Lost pour les littéraires


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> J'ai un profil sur Me*tic:
> JH TBM CH JF BBBJ.



Ah ok


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Ah ok



:mouais: ...

Bref non je n'ai ni profil sur me*tic ni sur last.fm


Sinon: *BRAVO MADO POUR CETTE BELLE VICTOIRE




*_et à très vite pour un nouveau scrutin ..._


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Au fait Patamach, tu as un profil sur last.fm ?



Ouais c'est comme certains autres, ça manque. On fait peut-être peur, non ?



Patamach a dit:


> J'ai un profil sur Me*tic:
> JH TBM CH JF BBBJ.



Bah, personne n'est parfait  _Non finalement je préfère pas mettre mon profil sur *****.com, gardons le mystère intact (mais c'est pas me*tic en tout cas) _


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> :mouais: ...
> 
> Bref non je n'ai ni profil sur me*tic ni sur last.fm
> 
> ...



Ben pour last.fm, c'est très dommage


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Ouais c'est comme certains autres, ça manque. On fait peut-être peur, non ?



Nous sommes quand même 120


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Au fait Patamach, tu as un profil sur last.fm ?



Rabatteur! 


teo a dit:


> Ben pour last.fm, c'est très dommage



Je plussoie.


----------



## silvio (29 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rabatteur!
> 
> 
> Je plussoie.



Voui ... pour moi ça a été LA révélation ... écouter du PONK à la "radio" sur mon mac en 2006, nan mais !!! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Voui ... pour moi ça a été LA révélation ... écouter du PONK à la "radio" sur mon mac en 2006, nan mais !!! :love::love::love::love:



Ponk est une star de Last FM ?


----------



## silvio (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ponk est une star de Last FM ?


Nan c'est un fac-simil&#233; ...

Bon tiens, rien &#224; voir, mais les inrocks ont sorti un Sp&#233;cial Punk avec un CD 13 titres sur lequel on trouve un morceau des Olivensteins ... :love::love:
Bon &#231;a a un peu vieilli, mais apr&#232;s quelques Kro et en fermant les yeux, on y croit presque 


Tiens je vais plut&#244;t aller au Bar moi, ou dans le Sous-marin ...

Bye


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je plussoie.



Voulez vraiment que Mme Patamach fassent ses valises ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Voulez vraiment que Mme Patamach fassent ses valises ...


Allons, c'est juste un petit plug-in... aie confiance.


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allons, c'est juste un petit plug-in... aie confiance.



Ca commence par un plug-in et ca finit en virus ... 
J'en ai d&#233;j&#224; assez comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Nan c'est un fac-similé ...
> 
> Bon tiens, rien à voir, mais les inrocks ont sorti un Spécial Punk avec un CD 13 titres sur lequel on trouve un morceau des Olivensteins ... :love::love:
> Bon ça a un peu vieilli, mais après quelques Kro et en fermant les yeux, on y croit presque
> ...



Ce spécial punk est pas mal en effet


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ponk est une star de Last FM ?



D'ailleurs on vous attend depuis belle lurette


----------



## silvio (29 Septembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> D'ailleurs on vous attend depuis belle lurette



J'y vais :love: :love: 
Get my Playlist  !!!


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

Bon.. :love:
Après de longs échanges intenses dans la chambre rose tout au long de l'après midi, j'ai chargé le ministre de l'intérieur de mettre en forme les propositions que je soumettrai à votre approbation, après d(ébats)..

On y parlera de conseil constitutionnel, de pompiers, et de clarification de certains points des lois et règles en vigueur.

Super non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Mon corps est à vous. \o/
> Mon coeur reste à jamais à la révolution.
> ...
> Wahou.:mouais:
> Edit : donc en gros, le terrorrisme ça paie pas bien. Je prendrais bien un autre boulot.



Attends la campagne, tous le monde va te MP, tu sera la plus populaire  



mado a dit:


> Odré, ministre des coups sur _l'arrière train _(ne me dites pas que je ne ne fais pas de concessions ), en charge des transports..



Heu j'accepte avec un peu de retard mais beaucoup de plaisir :love: 
Tu peux dire "ministre des fessée" tu peux le dire ...
sm m'a offert une cravache en cuir  



dool a dit:


> M'enfin...tu dis que j'endors les gens puis tu me nommes aux activités physiques........c'est un défi que tu me lance c'est ça ? :mouais:
> 
> Bon j'accepte...tout en gardant un pied _dans l'étrier_ (eheh) !
> La sueur va couler à flots !!!
> ...



Toi aussi tu viens du 6-9 ?  :rateau: 



supermoquette a dit:


> *j'ai joué l'ouverture en prenant une de vos fan comme éxé *(donc empêchant a priori toute punition si vous violiez la règle) mais vous n'en avez jamais parlé... comme d'hab...
> .



Attends c'était si clair que ça ? 
Ah bon ...



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Alors expliquez-moi quel est pour vous le corps du jeu, déjà on y verra plus clair.



S'amuser  



ZRXolivier a dit:


> je félicité Odré pour sa nomination au ministère des transports. J'ai laissé les clés du bureau sur la porte du placard gauche.



Je te remercie mon Bon, et y'a la moto avec  


Bon sinon oui l'histoire des pompiers nickel pas mal, mais alors des professionnels hein ? :love:


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Attends la campagne, tous le monde va te MP, tu sera la plus populaire


Oui mais je suis incorruptible moi madame. Je lancerais mon vote bombe quand je voudrais. 



> sm m'a offert une cravache en cuir


Pfff, elle vaut rien. Les suisses savent pas y faire en fessée. J'te prête mon fouet, s'tu veux, pour services rendus à la révolution. 




> Bon sinon oui l'histoire des pompiers nickel pas mal, mais alors des professionnels hein ? :love:


Ah oui si, en fait je suis corruptible. Qu'on amène les pompiers !\o/


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

Conclusion : pompier c'est plus excitant que juge ou sage ?

L'uniforme plutôt que la robe alors..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pfff, elle vaut rien. Les suisses savent pas y faire en fessée. J'te prête mon fouet, s'tu veux, pour services rendus à la révolution.



Mais c'était pas le suisse moustachu qui donnaient les fessées ..... c'était moi  
Il m'a juste filé la cravache.

Le fouet je te le laisse parce que ça va mieux à une terroriste  

Au fait félicitations :love: 

Tu peux toujours compter sur moi, même si c'est pas la peine :rateau:


----------



## Melounette (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Conclusion : pompier c'est plus excitant que juge ou sage ?
> 
> L'uniforme plutôt que la robe alors..


Non. Sans uniforme ni robe. Je le veux préparé mon pompier.


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Conclusion : pompier c'est plus excitant que juge ou sage ?



Ben oui, un juge ou un sage le plus lourd qu'ils ont charg&#233; dans leur vie c'est un stylo


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Conclusion : pompier c'est plus excitant que juge ou sage ?
> 
> L'uniforme plutôt que la robe alors..



Des petits soldats quoi  

1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2-1-2


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

Bon, rezba  J'ai vendu les pompiers. A toi de rendre les juges sexy


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2006)

Bon, alors.
Des propositions, il en faut, c'est le moment.
On a beaucoup travaill&#233;. c'est pas une figure de style, on a vraiment fait beaucoup d'aller et retour entre nous. Pour discuter de cette p&#233;riode l&#233;gislative qu'on voulait mettre en &#339;uvre diff&#233;remment.
Donc on va vous faire des propositions, au nom de l'ex&#233;cutif. Elles concernent, pour une part, des nouvelles r&#233;dactions, des simplifications ou des clarifications, et pour une autre part, des innovations.
On va vous pr&#233;senter &#231;a en bloc, comme une seule proposition, que l'on mettra au vote.
Cette proposition aura donc 5 points : 

Premier point : un compl&#233;ment sur l'article concernant le but du  jeu : 
Il s'agit d'ajouter &#224; :
_ Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points_. 
la prosposition :
"_et  de faire &#233;voluer les r&#232;gles_".

C'est tr&#232;s symbolique, il s'agit d'acter une volont&#233; de dynamique.

Le deuxi&#232;me point de la r&#233;&#233;criture concerne la derni&#232;re modification introduite. On veut la simplifier pour qu'elle ne pr&#233;sente pas de probl&#232;mes de confusion.

Aussi, en lieu et place de :
"Tout joueur nomm&#233; Chambellan ou Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas &#234;tre destitu&#233; de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nomm&#233; ni par personne d'autre. De m&#234;me, le Maitre ne peut &#234;tre d&#233;mi de ses fonctions par quelque proc&#233;d&#233; que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement. Le Chambellan est oblig&#233; de donner le d&#233;tail des votes publiquement"

nous proposons une r&#233;daction plus claire :

"_Une fois pourvus, les titulaires des postes (ma&#238;tre, chambellan, ex&#233;cuteur) ne peuvent &#234;tre destitu&#233;s. En cas de d&#233;mission, le ma&#238;tre nomme un rempla&#231;ant, les points acquis restent acquis._"

Enfin, et c'est la derni&#232;re modification de forme, nous compl&#233;tons la d&#233;finition du r&#244;le du chambellan par un explicite :
"_Le Chambellan donne le d&#233;tail des votes publiquement_."

Voil&#224; pour les retouches.

* Venons-en aux innovations*.
Elles concernent essentiellement la maitrise des d&#233;rapages du jeu.
Nous proposons de cr&#233;er deux "*r&#244;les compl&#233;mentaires"*, charger d'intervenir lorsque le jeu d&#233;rape, ou que des joueurs l'emmenent loin des rivages de la course &#224; l'&#233;chalotte virtuelle.

Le premier de ces corps est celui des *pompiers-d&#233;lateurs.*
_Les pompiers -d&#233;lateurs sont charg&#233;s de pr&#233;venir les mod&#233;rateurs de la salle de jeu lorsqu'ils constatent un abus de jeu, ou que &#231;a monte trop dans les tours. Sont pompiers-d&#233;lateurs le premier et le dernier votant de chaque tour, cachet vbulletin faisant foi.

_Nous pensons qu'il y a l&#224; mati&#232;re &#224; rigoler, autant qu'&#224; formaliser de fa&#231;ons int&#233;ressantes le relations du ch&#226;teau avec le reste du forum. 


Le second de ces corps est le *con-con*, le conseil constitutionnel. C'est un projet qui tient &#224; c&#339;ur de trois d'entre nous depuis quelques tours : Ponkhead, grug et moi. Ponkhead n'est pas l&#224; en ce moemnt pour en discuter, mais je ne crois pas qu'on ai trahi ses id&#233;es. Nous avons longuement &#233;chang&#233; sur ce point avec grug, tirhum, et les autres ministres, &#224; l'initiative de Mado qui sait vraiment mener une concertation. Ce qui est nouveau et rafraichissant.

Nous voulons donc cr&#233;er un conseil constitutionnel, qui se r&#233;unirait sur saisine des joueurs, pour regler des probl&#232;mes qui d&#233;passent la capacit&#233; des chambellans &#224; arbitrer sereinement. Une sorte de garde-fou d&#233;mocratique.
C'est un appendice aux r&#232;gles important. Et dangereux. Donc nous le bordons, au risque d'une r&#232;gle un peu longue.
* Nous bordons sa composition*. Peuvent &#234;tre membres du conseil de slanciens maitres et les anciens chambellans, sur la base de leur volontariat. Ils perdent le droit d'agir pendant deux tours, et gagnent un point. Et du boulot...
* Nous bordons sa saisine*.
Il faut trois personnes pour saisir le con-con. Trois personnes peuvent le saisir parmi les titulaires des postes principaux (MC, chamb, ex&#233;, LO) et les posteurs ayant eu des voix lors du dernier scrutin.
*Nous bordons son fonctionnement*. Le con-con travaille selon un encadrement strict. Il statue rapidement sur la recevabilit&#233; de la saisine, et tout aussi rapidement sur le fond.
Ses d&#233;cisions ont force de loi, les posteurs ne peuvent les contester.

* C'est donc vraiment un instrument de r&#233;solution des crises*. Aucun int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; ce qu'il fonctionne en permanence.

Le texte, tel que nous envisageons de vous le proposer au vote, sera celui-ci :

"_En cas de forte contestation, il est cr&#233;&#233; un conseil constitutionnel, charg&#233; de r&#233;gler les conflits.
Le concon est constitu&#233; de 3 anciens maitres, d'un ancien chambellan et du chambellan en place au moment de la saisine.

Le conseil ne peut agir que sur saisine, il est saisi par au moins trois membres titulaires d'un des quatre principaux r&#244;les (MC, Ch, Ex&#233;, LO) ou ayant obtenu des voix au dernier scrutin.

La saisine est publique. D&#232;s que trois de ces membres ont saisi le conseil, le Maitre appelle &#224; sa constitution.
Les 3 premiers anciens maitres et le premier ancien chambellan &#224; souhaiter publiquement en faire partie sont d&#233;sign&#233;s membres.
Les quatre membres d&#233;sign&#233;s re&#231;oivent un point. Ils sont en place pour deux tours. Ils ne peuvent exercer d'autres fonctions durant ces deux tours, ni briguer le poste de maitre.

Une fois saisi, le conseil statue tout d'abord sur la recevabilit&#233; de la saisine. Il s'exprime pour cela sur un fil annexe, &#224; raison de 2 interventions maximum par membre. A l'issue de ce premier d&#233;bat, le conseil vote publiquement pour recevoir ou non la saisine.
Si la saisine est re&#231;ue, le conseil d&#233;bat sur le fond &#224; raison de trois interventions maximum par membre. A l'issue du d&#233;bat, le conseil vote publiquement.

En cas d'infraction reconnue grave, le concon peut prononcer la d&#233;ch&#233;ance des droits civiques des mis en cause. Cette d&#233;ch&#233;ance ne peut &#234;tre prononc&#233;e pour plus de deux tours. Elle peut &#234;tre lev&#233;e par une autre s&#233;ance du conseil.

La d&#233;lib&#233;ration du concon fait foi, et ne souffre pas de contestation. Les joueurs se doivent de la respecter. En cas de non-respect le concon fait appel au corps des pompiers d&#233;lateurs_."


Voila. Vous avez les principaux &#233;l&#233;ments du d&#233;bat. Discutons, et nous soumettrons &#231;a au vote. Si d'autres titulaires du pouvoir l&#233;gislatif ont d'autres propositions, qu'ils les fassent.
Quant &#224; moi, je voudrais remercier une fois de plus mes comparses pour la qualit&#233; de ces &#233;changes et leur aboutissement dans des propositions cens&#233;es et mod&#233;r&#233;es.


Allez. La bise &#224; vous.  :love:


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a me semble assez fid&#232;le, sur la m&#233;thode et la synth&#232;se des &#233;changes.
Merci 



Mais bon, c'est quoi ce point d'interrogation ?   



rezba a dit:


> Nous avons longuement &#233;chang&#233; sur ce point avec grug, tirhum, et les autres ministres, &#224; l'initiative de Mado qui sait vraiment mener une concertation* ?* Ce qui est nouveau et rafraichissant.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> la prosposition :
> "_et  de faire &#233;voluer les r&#232;gles_".



Donc tous le monde &#224; le droit de contester les r&#232;gles.
C'est con mais il suffit de le dire.



rezba a dit:


> Sont pompiers-d&#233;lateurs le premier et le dernier votant de chaque tour, cachet vbulletin faisant foi.



Les pompiers re&#231;oivent ils des points pour leur d&#233;lation ?



rezba a dit:


> Le second de ces corps est le *con-con*,
> Aucun int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; ce qu'il fonctionne en permanence.



Ah voil&#224; les joueurs qui ont des voix peuvent tout de m&#234;me participer.
M&#234;me s'ils n'ont pas de points.


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Changements



Ça me plait bien,même si je n'ai pas saisi toutes les subtilités de la langue française


----------



## rezba (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> &#199;a me semble assez fid&#232;le, sur la m&#233;thode et la synth&#232;se des &#233;changes.
> Merci
> 
> 
> ...



Une faute de frappe. :rose:  Tu sais mener une concertation, y'a pas de doute. c'est un vrai "nouveau style".


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3990407 a dit:
			
		

> Cela englobe t-il le cas d'une d&#233;mission du ma&#238;tre et la nomination d'un interimaire par le d&#233;missionnaire pour intemp&#233;ries non calcul&#233;e ?


Je dirais oui.



			
				odr&#233;;3990407 a dit:
			
		

> Les pompiers re&#231;oivent ils des points pour leur d&#233;lation ?


J'opterais plut&#244;t pour des pompiers b&#233;n&#233;voles 



			
				odr&#233;;3990407 a dit:
			
		

> Ah voil&#224; les joueurs qui ont des voix peuvent tout de m&#234;me participer.
> M&#234;me s'ils n'ont pas de points.



Globalement, l'id&#233;e c'est aussi de pouvoir associer plus de joueurs au sc&#233;nario, effectivement.


----------



## katelijn (29 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je dirais oui.
> 
> 
> J'opterais plutôt pour des pompiers bénévoles
> ...



Et ben,... voilà du changement!   :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

je cite "*les posteurs ayant eu des voix lors du dernier scrutin*"

qu'entend-t-on par là  

pour simplifier, prenons mon exemple: je n'ai pas eu de voix mais compte -2 points (depuis plusieurs tours) je n'ai donc pas qualité pour participer à la saisine du concon


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> je cite "*les posteurs ayant eu des voix lors du dernier scrutin*"
> 
> qu'entend-t-on par là
> 
> pour simplifier, prenons mon exemple: je n'ai pas eu de voix mais compte -2 points (depuis plusieurs tours) je n'ai donc pas qualité pour participer à la saisine du concon



Et non, enfin il me semble  
faut au moins s'être présenté aux élections et vouloir le poste de maître pour faire partie du concon, en d'autres termes en jouant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et non, enfin il me semble
> faut au moins s'être présenté aux élections et vouloir le poste de maître pour faire partie du concon, en d'autres termes en jouant



cela revient donc à restreindre de manière importante le nombre de joueurs ayant la possibilité de saisir le concon  

une confiscation du pouvoir de contestation en quelque sorte...


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2006)

les pompiers se doivent d'&#234;tre b&#233;n&#233;vole, de toute facon, pour l'instant notre constitution ne g&#232;re pas les statuts de l'arm&#233;e,il est donc difficile d'en faire des militaires professionnels.

Peut &#234;tre, lorsque le ch&#226;teau sera assez fort et que la [MGZ] viendra le menacer&#8230;
mais ces temps ne sont pas encore venus


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> cela revient donc à restreindre de manière importante le nombre de joueurs ayant la possibilité de saisir le concon
> 
> une confiscation du pouvoir de contestation en quelque sorte...




Sauf que jusqu'à maintenant il n'y en avait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

je cite "*Nous pensons qu'il y a l&#224; mati&#232;re &#224; rigoler, autant qu'&#224; formaliser de fa&#231;ons int&#233;ressantes le relations du ch&#226;teau avec le reste du forum*  "

rigolo, en effet  

mais qui demande &#224; &#234;tre explicit&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Sauf que jusqu'à maintenant il n'y en avait pas.



c'est pour le moins dilatoire comme réponse


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> cela revient donc &#224; restreindre de mani&#232;re importante le nombre de joueurs ayant la possibilit&#233; de saisir le concon
> 
> une confiscation du pouvoir de contestation en quelque sorte...



Non, non, ... les alliances ...  enfin ... si elles marchent 

P.S. : Rire est le plus important ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Non, non, ... les alliances ...  enfin ... si elles marchent



ne me fais pas plus naïf que je ne suis


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Le premier de ces corps est celui des *pompiers-délateurs.*
> _Les pompiers -délateurs sont chargés de prévenir les modérateurs de la salle de jeu lorsqu'ils constatent un abus de jeu, ou que ça monte trop dans les tours. Sont pompiers-délateurs le premier et le dernier votant de chaque tour, cachet vbulletin faisant foi._
> 
> Nous pensons qu'il y a là matière à rigoler, autant qu'à formaliser de façons intéressantes le relations du château avec le reste du forum.


Alors, j'ai quand même un ou 2 trucs à dire. Déjà le nom, ça fait froid dans le dos:affraid: . C'est bête, hein, mais si vous enlevez "délateur", j'arriverais peut-être à mieux respirer.
Ensuite, c'est un peu dangereux, parce ce qu'on ne sait pas exactement ce que peut être un dérapage. Pourquoi ça ne serait pas un post de quelqu'un que je ne peux pas piffrer ? Je vais voir le modo, et hop je me venge ! Voyez ?
Que le fil ne ferme pas pour un con qui s'ennuie parce qu'il a fini sa collec de pornos et qui aurait envie de venir chatouiller les grands, OK, mais sinon, ça me parait dangereux. M'enfin, j'ai peut-être pas compris, hein. 
Enfin, je ne me sens pas du tout de talent de modo, ni de sous-modo, ni de délateur, donc si je ne veux pas tenir ce rôle, je peux ?
Voilou. C'est juste des précisions que je demande, hein.
Je vais continuer mon dur labeur de terrorriste, j'avais oublié de me faire Backcat. C'est ballot. 
Gnark gnark gnark


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> c'est pour le moins dilatoire comme réponse



Ben quand on verra comment il fonctionne il sera toujours temps de proposer une modification des règles de saisine


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Alors, j'ai quand même un ou 2 trucs à dire. Déjà le nom, ça fait froid dans le dos:affraid: . C'est bête, hein, mais si vous enlevez "délateur", j'arriverais peut-être à mieux respirer.
> Ensuite, c'est un peu dangereux, parce ce qu'on ne sait pas exactement ce que peut être un dérapage. Pourquoi ça ne serait pas un post de quelqu'un que je ne peux pas piffrer ? Je vais voir le modo, et hop je me venge ! Voyez ?
> Que le fil ne ferme pas pour un con qui s'ennuie parce qu'il a fini sa collec de pornos et qui aurait envie de venir chatouiller les grands, OK, mais sinon, ça me parait dangereux. M'enfin, j'ai peut-être pas compris, hein.
> Enfin, je ne me sens pas du tout de talent de modo, ni de sous-modo, ni de délateur, donc si je ne veux pas tenir ce rôle, je peux ?
> ...



Les pompiers agissent si le conseil constitutionnel leur demande  Seulement dans ce cas là.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> cela revient donc à restreindre de manière importante le nombre de joueurs ayant la possibilité de saisir le concon
> 
> une confiscation du pouvoir de contestation en quelque sorte...



 dans ton cas la saisine du concon n'est-elle pas automatique ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> cela revient donc &#224; restreindre de mani&#232;re importante le nombre de joueurs ayant la possibilit&#233; de saisir le concon
> 
> une confiscation du pouvoir de contestation en quelque sorte...



Oui mais les votes seront r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;s donc les &#233;lecteurs pourront faire pression aussi.
Les &#233;lus peuvent ils &#234;tre appel&#233;s les "alarmistes" ?  

*Il faut trois personnes pour saisir le con-con. Trois personnes peuvent le saisir parmi les titulaires des postes principaux (MC, chamb, ex&#233;, LO) et les posteurs ayant eu des voix lors du dernier scrutin.*


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

J'ai compris. Merci.


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Alors, j'ai quand même un ou 2 trucs à dire. Déjà le nom, ça fait froid dans le dos:affraid: . C'est bête, hein, mais si vous enlevez "délateur", j'arriverais peut-être à mieux respirer.
> Ensuite, c'est un peu dangereux, parce ce qu'on ne sait pas exactement ce que peut être un dérapage. Pourquoi ça ne serait pas un post de quelqu'un que je ne peux pas piffrer ? Je vais voir le modo, et hop je me venge ! Voyez ?
> Que le fil ne ferme pas pour un con qui s'ennuie parce qu'il a fini sa collec de pornos et qui aurait envie de venir chatouiller les grands, OK, mais sinon, ça me parait dangereux. M'enfin, j'ai peut-être pas compris, hein.
> Enfin, je ne me sens pas du tout de talent de modo, ni de sous-modo, ni de délateur, donc si je ne veux pas tenir ce rôle, je peux ?
> ...



Hé, respire la belle!! C'est un jeu, rien d'autre et on est dans le virtuel  
Qu'il y'en ai que tu ne peux pas piffrer : ok, tu crois vraiment qu'il prendra le risque de venir ici?  C'est certainement le même dont on parle ... t'inquiéte ... c'est de l'air ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ben quand on verra comment il fonctionne il sera toujours temps de proposer une modification des règles de saisine



là on passe carrément au looping  

... par une saisine


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> là on passe carrément au looping
> 
> ... par une saisine



Juste en étant élu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Juste en étant élu



frappante analogie avec certains discours tenus actuellement     

j'avais donc correctement interprété le but de la manip...


----------



## Nephou (30 Septembre 2006)

on  pourra toujours jouer &#224; ala &#8220;va comme je te putsh&#8221;   

sinon par saisine vous voulez dire quoi ?

1. saisine [sezin] nom f&#233;minin
&#233;tym. 1138 &#171; saisie &#187;; en dr. f&#233;od. &#171; droit du seigneur sur la prise en possession des h&#233;ritages qui relevaient de lui &#187;; de saisir
v

&#9632; Dr.
 1  Pr&#233;rogative, ouverte &#224; un organe ou &#224; une personne, de saisir un autre organe ou une autre personne afin de faire exercer ses droits. Saisine d'un tribunal, d'un juge; du Conseil constitutionnel.
 2  Droit &#224; la possession d'un h&#233;ritage, conf&#233;r&#233; par la loi ou par le testateur (oppos&#233; &#224; envoi en possession).
2. saisine [sezin] nom f&#233;minin
&#233;tym. xviie; de saisir, au sens concret
v

&#9632; Mar. Cordage servant &#224; fixer, &#224; maintenir. La remorque &#171; avait saut&#233; sur la lisse et bris&#233; les saisines &#187; (Vercel).


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Hé, respire la belle!! C'est un jeu, rien d'autre et on est dans le virtuel
> Qu'il y'en ai que tu ne peux pas piffrer : ok, tu crois vraiment qu'il prendra le risque de venir ici?  C'est certainement le même dont on parle ... t'inquiéte ... c'est de l'air ...


 
Non, mais mine de rien c'était pas si con ce que je disais et je ne faisais qu'un exemple. 
Ensuite, y a personne ici que je peux pas piffrer, au pire j'ignore. Et de toute façon, loin de moi l'idée d'une quelconque rancune, je ne suis pas rancunière du tout. Donc tu vois y a pas de souci. J'imaginais juste une situation en me prenant moi, mais j'aurais dû dire "on".
Voilou, on m'a expliqué, c'est bon.
Et je suis une grande joueuse devant l'éternel.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et je suis une grande joueuse devant l'éternel.



laisse donc l'éternel tranquille, on a assez à faire avec les présents


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> on  pourra toujours jouer à ala va comme je te putsh
> 
> sinon par saisine vous voulez dire quoi ?
> 
> ...



 :affraid: :affraid: Ha oui, que des "tournages"


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et je suis une grande joueuse devant l'&#233;ternel.



Et bien , viens jouer  l&#224; 
On verra bien ...


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Et bien , viens jouer là
> On verra bien ...


Je préfère le fouet aux armes à feu. Et puis Patochman n'a pas besoin de ça pour m'envoyer un bon cassoulet, il sait très bien que mon TDB c'est open-bar pour lui.:bebe: 

Lemmy>Je suis une grande joueuse devant moi-même alors. 
Allez, bonne nuit les châtelins.


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

Ben .. l'un n'empêche pas l'autre ... 

Moi, j'ai plein de cassoulet ...et j'aime ça ...


----------



## ExitToShell (30 Septembre 2006)

Je passe par hasard hier et de quoi parle un certain "rezba" ... du zizi de Monsieur notre Ministre de l'Intérieur.

Je reviens aujourd'hui voir si enfin on parle des entrailles du système d'exploitation des ordinateurs Apple et que vois je ?
:casse: 
On a fait un grand pas dans la basse trivialité dans des histoires de pompiers et de cons-con sous couvert de campagne pseudo électorale.


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Les pompiers agissent si le conseil constitutionnel leur demande  Seulement dans ce cas là.


ah non  !

mais ce ne sont que des super appelle les flics, et leur role est plus ludique que dangereux, leur pouvoir, bien que reel ne peut nuire au jeu


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ah non  !
> 
> mais ce ne sont que des super appelle les flics, et leur role est plus ludique que dangereux, leur pouvoir, bien que reel ne peut nuire au jeu



Mon cher ex&#233;cuteur, j'ai pas tout compris dans cette phrase 





Mais ce qui est s&#251;r, c'est que ces pompiers d&#233;clenchent pas mal de fantasmes


----------



## rezba (30 Septembre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Je passe par hasard hier et de quoi parle un certain "rezba" ... du zizi de Monsieur notre Ministre de l'Intérieur.
> 
> Je reviens aujourd'hui voir si enfin on parle des entrailles du système d'exploitation des ordinateurs Apple et que vois je ?
> :casse:
> On a fait un grand pas dans la basse trivialité dans des histoires de pompiers et de cons-con sous couvert de campagne pseudo électorale.



Le ministre de l'intérieur, ici, c'est moi. Mais tu n'es pas obligé de m'appeler Monsieur.
Et je suis ministre de l'extérieur, aussi. 
Nos campagnes ne sont pas pseudo-électorales, elles sont totalement inutiles, et donc fondamentales.
Quant aux entrailles de mac os x, tu t'es trompé de porte, c'est clair.


Mais reste, si tu veux. Tu me _plaie_, toi ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

Je vous pr&#233;viens tout de suite qu'il va falloir en discuter car pour le moment je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec la proposition. 
La d&#233;mission et le remplacement du chambellan ou de l'ex&#233;cuteur ne sont absolument pas envisageables. On retombe dans le syst&#232;me ant&#233;rieur. Je ne laisserai pas cette modification passer. Cela dit je vois tr&#232;s bien pourquoi vous la proposez vu la suite de votre proposition. 

D'autre part les pompiers-d&#233;lateurs : je vois le d&#233;lit de sale gueule arriver en grand galop de la part des pompiers-d&#233;lateurs.  Hors de question de faire intervenir un mod&#233;rateur dans un jeu qui se veut un jeu autrement que pour jouer comme candidat ou comme mod&#233;rateur de macg s'il y a infraction &#224; la charte &#233;videmment. Vous vous &#234;tes offusqu&#233; des bannissements survenus pr&#233;c&#233;demment pour en soliciter de futurs ? Au nom de quoi, alors que les mod&#233;rateurs ne suivent pas le jeu, n'y participent pas en tant que candidat pourraient-ils juger de ce qui se passe dans ce jeu. Je trouve cela autre que suspect :mouais: sans compter qu'il va falloir leur expliquer le comment du pourquoi... Vous trouvez qu'ils n'ont pas assez de travail comme &#231;a ? 

Je note qu'ayant pris part aux discussions le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#224; ce sujet, d'un coup ma participation n'est plus prise en compte voire souhait&#233;e. J'en d&#233;duis ce qu'il y a &#224; d&#233;duire... Je trouve cela pour le moins cavalier... :mouais:


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La démission et le remplacement du chambellan ou de l'exécuteur ne sont absolument pas envisageables. On retombe dans le système antérieur. Je ne laisserai pas cette modification passer.


La proposition dit :
 "_Une fois pourvus, les titulaires des postes (maître, chambellan, exécuteur) ne peuvent être destitués. En cas de démission, le maître nomme un remplaçant, les points acquis restent acquis._"

Comment empêcher une démisssion ? Et on ne revient pas sur le principe de la non destitution. On clarifie, on simplifie, c'est tout il me sembe. Notamment en ce qui concerne les fameux points attribués..




TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'autre part les pompiers-délateurs : je vois le délit de sale gueule arriver en grand galop de la part des pompiers-délateurs. Hors de question de faire intervenir un modérateur dans un jeu qui se veut un jeu autrement que pour jouer comme candidat ou comme modérateur de macg s'il y a infraction à la charte évidemment. Vous vous êtes offusqué des bannissements survenus précédemment pour en soliciter de futurs ? Au nom de quoi, alors que les modérateurs ne suivent pas le jeu, n'y participent pas en tant que candidat pourraient-ils juger de ce qui se passe dans ce jeu. Je trouve cela autre que suspect :mouais: sans compter qu'il va falloir leur expliquer le comment du pourquoi... Vous trouvez qu'ils n'ont pas assez de travail comme ça ?




Sur ce tour BackCat et Amok ont voté. Et Nephou est intervenu. Ils ne suivraient donc pas ce jeu ? J'en doute 
Et ici comme ailleurs, il peut y avoir des dérapages.. Mais nous sommes bien d'accord, que l'irruption de ces personnages a avant tout un rôle ludique, comme me l'a gentillement rappelé l'exécuteur . Et l'avantage d'impliquer _activement_ au moins deux joueurs de plus par tour. Ils seront ce que nous en ferons, tous, collectivement.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je note qu'ayant pris part aux discussions le tour précédent à ce sujet, d'un coup ma participation n'est plus prise en compte voire souhaitée. J'en déduis ce qu'il y a à déduire... Je trouve cela pour le moins cavalier... :mouais:



Participation à quoi ? Aux discussions ? Mais nous sommes là pour ça non ?


----------



## rezba (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vous préviens tout de suite qu'il va falloir en discuter car pour le moment je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec la proposition.
> La démission et le remplacement du chambellan ou de l'exécuteur ne sont absolument pas envisageables. On retombe dans le système antérieur. Je ne laisserai pas cette modification passer. Cela dit je vois très bien pourquoi vous la proposez vu la suite de votre proposition.


Rien à voir avec le système antérieur. Il s'agit de règler ici la compatibilité entre la vie réelle de joueurs, et leurs obligations, et les "responsabilités" du chateau. La maitre n'a pas le droit au chapitre dans l'expression de cette volonté.



> D'autre part les pompiers-délateurs : je vois le délit de sale gueule arriver en grand galop de la part des pompiers-délateurs. Hors de question de faire intervenir un modérateur dans un jeu qui se veut un jeu autrement que pour jouer comme candidat ou comme modérateur de macg s'il y a infraction à la charte évidemment. Vous vous êtes offusqué des bannissements survenus précédemment pour en soliciter de futurs ? Au nom de quoi, alors que les modérateurs ne suivent pas le jeu, n'y participent pas en tant que candidat pourraient-ils juger de ce qui se passe dans ce jeu. Je trouve cela autre que suspect :mouais: sans compter qu'il va falloir leur expliquer le comment du pourquoi... Vous trouvez qu'ils n'ont pas assez de travail comme ça ?


Tu n'es pas sensible au charme de l'uniforme, c'est triste. 
Et tu refuses de créer de rôles symboliques ou quasi symboliques, c'est étrange ? Tu as peur de l'ouverture du jeu ? 




> Je note qu'ayant pris part aux discussions le tour précédent à ce sujet, d'un coup ma participation n'est plus prise en compte voire souhaitée. J'en déduis ce qu'il y a à déduire... Je trouve cela pour le moins cavalier... :mouais:



Il n'y a là rien de cavalier. Nous ne sommes pas obligé d'aller vers une proposition unanime. Tu as le pouvoir de proposer, utilise-le.


----------



## rezba (30 Septembre 2006)

C'est beau.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La d&#233;mission et le remplacement du chambellan ou de l'ex&#233;cuteur ne sont absolument pas envisageables. On retombe dans le syst&#232;me ant&#233;rieur. Je ne laisserai pas cette modification passer. *Cela dit je vois tr&#232;s bien pourquoi vous la proposez vu la suite de votre proposition. *




Ah merde, encore rat&#233; &#233;dith 


Et pourquoi ?


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> C'est beau.




T'as vu ? J'arrive à penser toute seule


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

Vbull tu fatigues


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Rien &#224; voir avec le syst&#232;me ant&#233;rieur. Il s'agit de r&#232;gler ici la compatibilit&#233; entre la vie r&#233;elle de joueurs, et leurs obligations, et les "responsabilit&#233;s" du chateau. La maitre n'a pas le droit au chapitre dans l'expression de cette volont&#233;.



Vous ne me ferez pas croire &#231;a 




rezba a dit:


> Tu n'es pas sensible au charme de l'uniforme, c'est triste.
> Et tu refuses de cr&#233;er de r&#244;les symboliques ou quasi symboliques, c'est &#233;trange ? Tu as peur de l'ouverture du jeu ?



C'est d&#233;j&#224; go&#251;t&#233; &#224; un certain sens du symbolique et du recul appliqu&#233; &#224; ma personne et concernant ce jeu pour savoir que les amiti&#233;s ou rancunes passeront bien avant le jeu  Je pr&#233;cise que les modos du bar ne sont pas concern&#233;s mais ceci ne change rien &#224; l'affaire  Aussi je ne pense l&#224; pas uniquement &#224; ma personne mais je pr&#232;f&#232;re pr&#233;venir qu'avoir &#224; gu&#233;rir pour la troisi&#232;me fois 




rezba a dit:


> Il n'y a l&#224; rien de cavalier. Nous ne sommes pas oblig&#233; d'aller vers une proposition unanime. Tu as le pouvoir de proposer, utilise-le.



Ok.




			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ?



R&#233;fl&#233;chissez bien  Je ne vais pas vous donner toutes les solutions  Je pense que Rezba a d&#233;j&#224; vu la faille  Demandez-lui


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> "_Une fois pourvus, les titulaires des postes (maître, chambellan, exécuteur) ne peuvent être destitués. En cas de démission, le maître nomme un remplaçant, les points acquis restent acquis._"


Je ne doute pas que vous réussirez à faire adopter cette monstruosité constitutionnelle qui montre assez le peu de cas que vous faite de la légitimité acquise au suffrage universel direct.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous ne me ferez pas croire ça
> 
> 
> 
> Réfléchissez bien  Je ne vais pas vous donner toutes les solutions




C'est une étrange idée du débat d'idées.
Et les devinettes sont un autre jeu.
Ou alors, je peux dire je donne ma langue au chat, comme ça on gagnera du temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne doute pas que vous réussirez à faire adopter cette monstruosité constitutionnelle qui montre assez le peu de cas que vous faite de la légitimité acquise au suffrage universel direct.



Maintenant que tu le dis...

Peut être que le maître démissionnaire pourrait échanger sa fortune (les 5 points) contre une démission, ce serait plus honnête. Une petite TVA serait outrageux mais qu'il donne son titre au leader de l'opposition serait plus sincère vis à vis des électeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Maintenant que tu le dis...
> 
> Peut être que le maître démissionnaire pourrait échanger sa fortune (les 5 points) contre une démission, ce serait plus honnête. Une petite TVA serait outrageux mais qu'il donne son titre au leader de l'opposition serait plus sincère vis à vis des électeurs.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi. Un fonctionnaire, ça se nomme et ça se révoque.
Il suffit de limiter cette possibilité en la rendant impossible, notamment, pendant la durée du scrutin. Mais la révocation n'est choquante que pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le fonctionnement réel des institutions.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3991271 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que tu le dis...
> 
> Peut &#234;tre que le ma&#238;tre d&#233;missionnaire pourrait &#233;changer sa fortune (les 5 points) contre une d&#233;mission, ce serait plus honn&#234;te. Une petite TVA serait outrageux mais qu'il donne son titre au leader de l'opposition serait plus sinc&#232;re vis &#224; vis des &#233;lecteurs.





DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi. Un fonctionnaire, &#231;a se nomme et &#231;a se r&#233;voque.
> Il suffit de limiter cette possibilit&#233; en la rendant impossible, notamment, pendant la dur&#233;e du scrutin. Mais la r&#233;vocation n'est choquante que pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le fonctionnement r&#233;el des institutions.




Odr&#233; parle du ma&#238;tre et toi des autres r&#244;les de l'ex&#233;cutif non ?


Et sinon, &#231;a permet d'&#233;viter un ch&#226;teau genre IV&#232;me r&#233;publique. M&#234;me si les m&#233;canismes &#233;taient invers&#233;s. Enfin, c'est comme &#231;a que je vois les choses.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi. Un fonctionnaire, ça se nomme et ça se révoque.
> Il suffit de limiter cette possibilité en la rendant impossible, notamment, pendant la durée du scrutin. Mais la révocation n'est choquante que pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le fonctionnement réel des institutions.



Pourquoi devrait on être forcément dans le réel ? hein ?
Je parlais bien du maître élut au suffrage universel : s'il démissionne il ne faut pas qu'il garde ses points sinon vive les élections pretextes. S'il donne au LO, on reste dans la légitimité du maître élut par le peuple et on évite les marrionnettes, comme dans la vraie vie. Les points dû au maître serait alors reversés par son remplaçant à qui il veut. 
Quant aux fonctionnaires, si le premier nommés gardent leurs points, le maître fait ce qu'il veut, on élit pas des fonctionnaires


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et sinon, ça permet d'éviter un château genre IVème république. Même si les mécanismes étaient inversés. Enfin, c'est comme ça que je vois les choses.


Je ne comprends pas ta remarque. Qu'est-ce qui ressemblerait à la IVe République ?

Je rappelle que le droit de révocation tel que je souhaite le voir inscrit dans la Constitution ne remet pas en cause la stabilité des institutions : le Maître est élu, sa légitimité lui vient du peuple et ne saurait être remise en question. Le Chambellan et l'Exécuteur sont, eux, nommés. Leur légitimité vient de celui/celle qui les nomme. À ce titre, elle peut leur être retirée sans créer de faille spatio-temporelle... Bien sûr, lorsqu'un scrutin est en cours, le rôle prépondérant du Chambellan interdit qu'il soit révoqué à cette occasion. Mais il suffit de préciser les choses, pas de les interdire. Parce que les interdire, c'est nier que la légitimité populaire soit plus importante que celle simplement déléguée. Et personne ne voudrait cela, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et personne ne voudrait cela, n'est-ce pas ?



Je suis d'accord avec vous, je travaille sur un texte.




rezba a dit:


> Nous ne sommes pas oblig&#233; d'aller vers une proposition unanime.



Je me contente juste de constater que Ponk ne fait pas parti des ministres et qu'il est cit&#233;. J'ai particip&#233; &#224; cette discussion en tant que Ma&#238;tre du tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent, mais je me demande bien pourquoi... J'en conclus que quelles que soient le cas de figure vous restez entre vous pour discuter, au final. De plus vous attribuez ces changements au Ma&#238;tre en place, ce qui est je dois l'avouer le summum en la mati&#232;re ! Voil&#224; encore quelque chose de sympt&#244;matique. Donc vais-je voir ce que je veux modifier &#224; ce texte, histoire de jouer le jeu et d'am&#233;liorer un texte qui sera mis au cr&#233;dit du ma&#238;tre en place ? J'y r&#233;fl&#233;chis.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ta remarque. Qu'est-ce qui ressemblerait &#224; la IVe R&#233;publique ?



L'instabilit&#233;. M&#234;me r&#233;duite &#224; l'espace temps entre l'&#233;lection et l'ouverture du scrutin 



DocEvil a dit:


> Je rappelle que le droit de r&#233;vocation tel que je souhaite le voir inscrit dans la Constitution ne remet pas en cause la stabilit&#233; des institutions : le Ma&#238;tre est &#233;lu, sa l&#233;gitimit&#233; lui vient du peuple et ne saurait &#234;tre remise en question. Le Chambellan et l'Ex&#233;cuteur sont, eux, nomm&#233;s. Leur l&#233;gitimit&#233; vient de celui/celle qui les nomme. &#192; ce titre, elle peut leur &#234;tre retir&#233;e sans cr&#233;er de faille spatio-temporelle... Bien s&#251;r, lorsqu'un scrutin est en cours, le r&#244;le pr&#233;pond&#233;rant du Chambellan interdit qu'il soit r&#233;voqu&#233; &#224; cette occasion. Mais il suffit de pr&#233;ciser les choses, pas de les interdire. Parce que les interdire, c'est nier que la l&#233;gitimit&#233; populaire soit plus importante que celle simplement d&#233;l&#233;gu&#233;e. Et personne ne voudrait cela, n'est-ce pas ?



Fondamentalement, je partage ton avis sur la notion de l&#233;gitimit&#233;. C'est en partie pour &#231;a, que j'ai r&#233;fut&#233; les arguments de l'opposition sur le non respect des promesses tenues concernant les nominations du chambellan et de l'ex&#233;cuteur, et des ministres. Je pense n'avoir surpris personne, compte tenu de leur engagement affich&#233; dans cette campagne, en leur demandant de m'assister dans cette t&#226;che. Ce n'est pas la m&#234;me l&#233;gitimit&#233;, je te l'accorde. Mais c'est une forme de transparence et de respect.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je suis de votre avis, je travaille sur un texte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'apprécierais vraiment, mais alors vraiment, que tu arrêtes de me traiter de marionnette


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'appr&#233;cierais vraiment, mais alors vraiment, que tu arr&#234;tes de me traiter de marionnette



Je me borne &#224; constater. Que vous en soyez une ou pas, ne change rien &#224; ce qui se passe.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

On se fout de qui va pondre quoi, tant qu'on le ponde non ?


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me borne à constater. Que vous en soyez une ou pas, ne change rien à ce qui se passe.



Si, si ça change quelque chose. Et il est toujours dangeureux de sous estimer son interlocuteur.

Mais à chacun ses méthodes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Si, si &#231;a change quelque chose. Et il est toujours dangeureux de sous estimer son interlocuteur.
> 
> Mais &#224; chacun ses m&#233;thodes.



Alors cessez de mettre vos fesses &#169;Mado (oups on avait dit arri&#232;re-train&#169;Tibo) en avant et montrez que vous savez penser ! Pour le danger, je vous rassure j'ai d&#233;j&#224; go&#251;t&#233; &#224; la saveur de vos soutiens !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Alors cessez de mettre vos fesses ©Mado (oups on avait dit arrière-train©Tibo) en avant et montrez que vous savez penser !


Vous n'avez fait ni l'un ni l'autre. Reconnaissez-lui au moins le mérite d'essayer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> On se fout de qui va pondre quoi, tant qu'on le ponde non ?



Et quel oeuf !


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Alors cessez de mettre vos fesses en avant et montrez que vous savez penser ! Pour le danger, je vous rassure j'ai déjà goûté à la saveur de vos soutiens !


Ttttttttt........ 
elle ne pense pas, là ?!.......


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Alors cessez de mettre vos fesses &#169;Mado (oups on avait dit arri&#232;re-train&#169;Tibo) en avant et montrez que vous savez penser ! Pour le danger, je vous rassure j'ai d&#233;j&#224; go&#251;t&#233; &#224; la saveur de vos soutiens !



L'un n'emp&#234;che pas l'autre  (si, si je te jure  )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec vous, je travaille sur un texte.


Je vous remercie de m'accorder ce bon point, mais vos trois semaines de mandat n'ayant abouti &#224; rien, vous ne m'en voudrez pas d'observer la plus grande m&#233;fiance &#224; l'&#233;gard de propositions si soudaines...

Notez que je vous suis reconnaissant sur un point : gr&#226;ce &#224; vous, rezba ne peut plus pr&#233;tendre que j'aie &#233;t&#233; le plus mauvais Ma&#238;tre de ce ch&#226;teau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Reconnaissez-lui au moins le m&#233;rite d'essayer.



Je ne ferai ni plus, ni moins que vous qui savez si bien penser


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne ferai pas plus ni moins que vous qui savez si bien penser


Je ne pr&#233;tends pas bien penser. J'essaye de penser juste. C'est tout diff&#233;rent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre  (si, si je te jure  )



Pour le moment si


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> le Maître est élu, sa légitimité lui vient du peuple et ne saurait être remise en question.


Hep hep hep ! Halte là moussaillon ! Le peuple peut décider après coup qu'il s'est fait faire un enfant dans le dos et faire grève voir une bonne manif'. Non mais c'est vrai quoi. Si sa légitimité lui vient du peuple(et encore d'une partie du peuple), il peut la lui retirer.Non mais. Vive la révolution quoi !

Par contre, la flicaille au château, j'arrive toujours pas à trouver ça rigolo. Si ce n'est pour refaire un bon mai 68, bon là j'dis pas...


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour le moment si




Je crois que c'est léger comme affirmation. Mais si ça te rassure, je ne vais pas passer 3 pages à te convaincre du contraire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Hep hep hep ! Halte l&#224; moussaillon ! Le peuple peut d&#233;cider apr&#232;s coup qu'il s'est fait faire un enfant dans le dos et faire gr&#232;ve voir une bonne manif'. Non mais c'est vrai quoi. Si sa l&#233;gitimit&#233; lui vient du peuple(et encore d'une partie du peuple), il peut la lui retirer.Non mais. Vive la r&#233;volution quoi !
> 
> Par contre, la flicaille au ch&#226;teau, j'arrive toujours pas &#224; trouver &#231;a rigolo. Si ce n'est pour refaire un bon mai 68, bon l&#224; j'dis pas...


C'est pourquoi il est important que la dur&#233;e du mandat magistral soit fix&#233;e, non par le Chambellan (qui, en tant que fonctionnaire de l'&#201;tat, ne peut avoir cette responsabilit&#233, mais par la Constitution elle-m&#234;me. J'avais fait, lors de mon mandat, une proposition en ce sens.
Quand la r&#232;gle est claire, elle est claire aussi pour le peuple. Et la d&#233;mocratie ne consiste pas &#224; chasser demain qui l'on a &#233;lu l'avant-veille.


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Quand la règle est claire, elle est claire aussi pour le peuple. Et la démocratie ne consiste pas à chasser demain qui l'on a élu l'avant-veille.


Alors d'une les règles elles sont pas super claires, pourtant j'ai pas un QI d'huitre, et de deux, je ne suis pas d'accord, tout dépend ce que le maitre du château a fait entre l'avant-veille et le demain. :mouais: Si je puis m'exprimer ainsi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je crois que c'est léger comme affirmation. Mais si ça te rassure, je ne vais pas passer 3 pages à te convaincre du contraire.



Évidemment car cela est impossible ! Vous utilisez vos fesses (©Mado) et votre campagne n'a été basée que sur cela ne dites pas le contraire ! 
Votre ministre pense pour vous et récupère à son compte un texte sur lequel 4 personnes ont réfléchi et dont j'ai fait parti et cela en omettant de me citer. 
De plus, il espére que je le modifie pour vous en attribuer le mérite ! Que vous vouliez être une affiche publicitaire sans cervelle est bien triste mais que vous veniez ensuite revendiquer autre chose tourne à l'escroquerie... Le peuple n'est pas dupe.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pourquoi il est important que la durée du mandat magistral soit fixée, non par le Chambellan (qui, en tant que fonctionnaire de l'État, ne peut avoir cette responsabilité), mais par la Constitution elle-même. J'avais fait, lors de mon mandat, une proposition en ce sens.
> Quand la règle est claire, elle est claire aussi pour le peuple. Et la démocratie ne consiste pas à chasser demain qui l'on a élu l'avant-veille.




Je ne suis pas opposée à ce que le mandat s'inscrive dans une durée inscrite dans la constitution. De là à pouvoir définir précisément le temps imparti à la discussion sur les évolutions législatives préalables, je ne sais pas. Il faudra toujours ouvrir et clore le scrutin. Et ce rôle peut rester dévolu au chambellan ?


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Évidemment car cela est impossible ! Vous utilisez vos fesses (©Mado) et votre campagne n'a été basée que sur cela ne dites pas le contraire !
> Votre ministre pense pour vous et récupère à son compte un texte sur lequel 4 personnes ont réfléchi et dont j'ai fait parti et cela en omettant de me citer.
> De plus, il espére que je le modifie pour vous en attribuer le mérite ! Que vous vouliez être une affiche publicitaire sans cervelle est bien triste mais que vous veniez ensuite revendiquer autre chose tourne à l'escroquerie... Le peuple n'est pas dupe.



Pense à mettre quelques smileys. Sinon on dirait que c'est sérieux 


Le peuple, le peuple, le peuple.. Non rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Alors d'une les règles elles sont pas super claires



Elles sont faites pour laisser une grande latitude, c'est le jeu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je ne suis pas oppos&#233;e &#224; ce que le mandat s'inscrive dans une dur&#233;e inscrite dans la constitution. De l&#224; &#224; pouvoir d&#233;finir pr&#233;cis&#233;ment le temps imparti &#224; la discussion sur les &#233;volutions l&#233;gislatives pr&#233;alables, je ne sais pas. Il faudra toujours ouvrir et clore le scrutin. Et ce r&#244;le peut rester d&#233;volu au chambellan ?


Bien s&#251;r. Le r&#244;le du Chambellan reste primordial puisque c'est lui qui re&#231;oit les votes, en assure le d&#233;pouillement et proclame les r&#233;sultats. En revanche, je suis farouchement oppos&#233; &#224; ce que lui soit confi&#233; le soin de d&#233;cider des dates du scrutin car, &#233;tant nomm&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre, il n'est pas acceptable de lui permettre de fixer la fin du mandat de celui/celle dont provient sa l&#233;gitimit&#233;... C'est un non-sens constitutionnel aussi grave que dangereux.

Concernant la dur&#233;e du mandat du Ma&#238;tre, je propose une p&#233;riode de quinze jours (nous avons tous constat&#233;s que trois semaines &#233;taient bien trop longues, et je sais d'exp&#233;rience qu'une semaine ne permet pas de mener de front une r&#233;forme constitutionnelle et un scrutin majeur).


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pense à mettre quelques smileys. Sinon on dirait que c'est sérieux



Ça l'est, on ne plaisante pas avec la démocratie et "vous" le savez très bien !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est un non-sens constitutionnel aussi grave que dangereux.



Il eut été facile de le démontrer mais une démonstration suffit par tour. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'à l'heure actuelle, vu le peu d'empressement mis par le Chambellan à donner des dates, on peut se poser des questions.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça l'est, on ne plaisante pas avec la démocratie et "vous" le savez très bien !



Eh ? Je peux te dire un truc sérieux alors ? Tu me gonfles. Moi je joue ici. c'est tout. Et j'aimerais que tu laisses une partie de ma vie privée en dehors de tout ça.
D'avance merci.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il eut été facile de le démontrer mais une démonstration suffit par tour. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'à l'heure actuelle, vu le peu d'empressement mis par le Chambellan à donner des dates, on peut se poser des questions.



Il attend que les dispositions législatives soient proposées. Vous en avez ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il eut &#233;t&#233; facile de le d&#233;montrer mais une d&#233;monstration suffit par tour. Il n'en reste pas moins qu'&#224; l'heure actuelle, vu le peu d'empressement mis par le Chambellan &#224; donner des dates, on peut se poser des questions.


je laisse la discussion se poursuivre, &#231;a me semble n&#233;cessaire..... 
je suis les "_parlottes_" autant que je peux (_taf de dingue dans la vraie vie !!... _:afraid: ) 

pour les dates je vous avertirais......


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Il attend que les dispositions l&#233;gislatives soient propos&#233;es. Vous en avez ?


En ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas convaincu par l'int&#233;r&#234;t que repr&#233;sente le concept des pompiers-d&#233;lateurs. Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'emmerder les mod&#233;rateurs avec nos b&#234;tises peut rajouter une dimension excitante au jeu...

En revanche, je suis tr&#232;s int&#233;ress&#233; par la proposition relative &#224; la cr&#233;ation d'un Conseil constitutionnel. J'ai besoin de r&#233;examiner certains d&#233;tails de ce projet dont plusieurs points ne me satisfont pas (notamment le flou entourant la notion de "forte contestation" ou la composition du Conseil qui ne laisse pas assez de place, &#224; mon sens, &#224; de nouveaux participants).

Pour le reste, je reste fid&#232;le aux propositions faites au cours de mon mandat, en particulier celles portant sur le droit de r&#233;vocation, ses conditions et ses limites.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Eh ? Je peux te dire un truc s&#233;rieux alors ? Tu me gonfles. Moi je joue ici. c'est tout. Et j'aimerais que tu laisses une partie de ma vie priv&#233;e en dehors de tout &#231;a.
> D'avance merci.



Bien, alors je te conseille de regarder ton tableau de bord. Et l&#224; je te ne vouvoie plus. Il est regrettable que tu m'aies r&#233;pondu avant de te demander pourquoi le vouvoiement est de rigueur dans ce jeu et avant d'y avoir regard&#233;. Et pour information je joue ici depuis le d&#233;but de ce jeu, environ une semaine ou 15 jours apr&#232;s sa cr&#233;ation !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Il attend que les dispositions législatives soient proposées. Vous en avez ?



J'attends que votre ministre me réponde avant de faire mes propositions.


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

Bin ça devient un peu houleux, et je ne vous connais pas assez pour rentrer dans certaines considérations. Je vous apprécie chacun différemment, ça m'embêterais de me bouffer le nez pour un jeu.
Je vous laisse à vos débats, j'ai joué ma foldingote révolutionnaire ça me suffit. 
Par contre, je reste terroriste, ça, ça me fait bien marrer.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bien, alors je te conseille de regarder ton tableau de bord. Et là je te ne vouvoie plus. Il est regrettable que tu m'aies répondu avant de te demander pourquoi le vouvoiement est de rigueur dans ce jeu et avant d'y avoir regardé.


Je pense également (je pense beaucoup n'est-ce pas ?) que le jeu serait plus serein si vos désaccords se cantonnaient à la sphère privée. La messagerie intégrée aux forums et une dose d'auto-modération peuvent, à cet égard, se révéler précieuses.


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

_&#231;a a l'air super dr&#244;le votre jeu. sans d&#233;c'... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3991389 a dit:
			
		

> _ça a l'air super drôle votre jeu. sans déc'...
> _


Drôle n'est pas l'adjectif que j'aurais choisi.


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin ça devient un peu houleux, et je ne vous connais pas assez pour rentrer dans certaines considérations. Je vous apprécie chacun différemment, ça m'embêterais de me bouffer le nez pour un jeu.
> Je vous laisse à vos débats, j'ai joué ma foldingote révolutionnaire ça me suffit.
> Par contre, je reste terroriste, ça, ça me fait bien marrer.



J'en suis profondément désolée..


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2006)

bon... on se "_recentre_" un peu sur les textes propos&#233;s ?!...... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'en suis profondément désolée..


L'incident est clos. Je pense que nous pouvons poursuivre, si vous le souhaitez.


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Drôle n'est pas l'adjectif que j'aurais choisi.


_
c'est vrai mais depuis que je connais l'étendue de ta culture finnoise, je suis mort de rire !   _


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3991396 a dit:
			
		

> _
> c'est vrai mais depuis que je connais l'&#233;tendue de ta culture finnoise, je suis mort de rire !   _


Tu n'es pas sympa. Consid&#232;re plut&#244;t le temps que je passe ici comme un effort d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; pour t'envoyer des clients dans Portfolio. 

_Je te jure, depuis l'ouverture du Ch&#226;teau, je ne suis jamais autant all&#233; voir les Plus belles photos..._


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu n'es pas sympa. Considère plutôt le temps que je passe ici comme un effort désespéré pour t'envoyer des clients dans Portfolio.
> 
> _Je te jure, depuis l'ouverture du Château, je n'ai jamais autant été voir les Plus belles photos..._




_bon, ok, tu m'as convaincu ! :love: je n'avais pas l'intention de poster des photos avant ?!! mais je m'en vais scanner quelques cas de déespérances photographiques pour te faire plaisir. 

tu noteras que je suis plus Walkyrie que toi question finnoises !! 
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je pense &#233;galement (je pense beaucoup n'est-ce pas ?) que le jeu serait plus serein si vos d&#233;saccords se cantonnaient &#224; la sph&#232;re priv&#233;e. La messagerie int&#233;gr&#233;e aux forums et une dose d'auto-mod&#233;ration peuvent, &#224; cet &#233;gard, se r&#233;v&#233;ler pr&#233;cieuses.




Je trouve la remarque peu appropri&#233;e au vu de la situation. Recevoir quelques points avec un mot est &#233;videmment hautement injurieux et facteur de d&#233;saccord !
Par contre, soyons clair, j'ai support&#233; les coups donn&#233;s par des personnes ne sachant pas faire la diff&#233;rence entre le jeu et la priv&#233;e sans en faire &#233;tat ici. Aurais-je d&#251; en faire &#233;talage ?
Pour information je pourrais aussi consid&#233;rer que tu as des d&#233;saccords avec moi vu la fa&#231;on dont tu me r&#233;ponds depuis quelques tours ? La remarque vaut pour d'autres.

Bon, pour m&#233;moire : *je n'ai pas chang&#233; de fa&#231;on de jouer l'opposition* depuis le d&#233;but du jeu. Tous les habitu&#233;s en sont t&#233;moins et ce *quelle que soit la personne qui &#233;tait au "pouvoir".* L'inverse a rarement &#233;t&#233; le cas ! Les assauts r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s de certains posteurs ne m'ont pourtant pas &#233;pargn&#233;s. *Cela fait deux fois que je rappelle dans ce jeu d'&#233;viter les clivages et les rancoeurs personnelles. Une fois le 19 juillet soit 15 jours apr&#232;s le d&#233;but de ce jeu et il y a encore un soir ou deux.* J'ai rappel&#233; cet &#233;tat de fait et pour cause, j'en avais assez d'&#234;tre la cible hors de ce jeu de gens qui pensent que tout ce qui se dit ici doit &#234;tre pris pour argent comptant !

Sur ce, je veux bien continuer &#224; jouer mon r&#244;le mais que les choses soient claires !


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je pense également (je pense beaucoup n'est-ce pas ?) que le jeu serait plus serein si vos désaccords se cantonnaient à la sphère privée. La messagerie intégrée aux forums et une dose d'auto-modération peuvent, à cet égard, se révéler précieuses.



Je n'ai aucun désaccord d'ordre privé avec Tibo. Mais alors aucun de chez aucun. Que les choses soient claires.

Mais là j'en ai ma claque. J'ai pris du plaisir à m'investir sur ce jeu. Je n'en ai plus aucun pour l'instant.

Que ça ne vous empêche pas de continuer à débattre.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Vous voulez tous une fessée ? hein ? C'est ça ? :love: 

Mais vous pouvez le demander plus simplement, j'accepte les CB chèques espèces et en nature enfin pas n'importe laquelle


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour information je pourrais aussi consid&#233;rer que tu as des d&#233;saccords avec moi vu la fa&#231;on dont tu me r&#233;ponds depuis quelques tours ?


Nos d&#233;saccords se situent sur le seul plan politique. Vous avez &#233;t&#233; mon adversaire et, sur bien des points, vous l'&#234;tes toujours. Vous avez pass&#233; le plus clair de votre temps, pendant la dur&#233;e de mon mandat, &#224; critiquer la validit&#233; de mon &#233;lection au lieu de remplir vos fonctions de Chef de l'Opposition, tel qu'il est d&#233;fini par la Constitution. Vous, si pleine de bonne volont&#233; quand il s'agit d'acc&#233;der au pouvoir, n'avez rien su en faire lorsque vous l'avez eu (en partie gr&#226;ce &#224; moi, &#224; moins que je ne vous ai simplement pas entendu vous plaindre d'avoir obtenu &#224; si bon compte le label de la Majorit&#233;...)
Vous plaindre... C'est bien l&#224; votre plus grand talent. Vous voyez, je ne dis pas "le seul".


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun désaccord d'ordre privé avec Tibo. Mais alors aucun de chez aucun. Que les choses soient claires.


J'en prends bonne note et me le tiens pour dit. Mon intention n'était pas de te froisser, mais de rétablir la sérénité nécessaire à nos débats.


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Bon, pour mémoire : *je n'ai pas changé de façon de jouer l'opposition* depuis le début du jeu. Tous les habitués en sont témoins et ce *quelle que soit la personne qui était au "pouvoir".* L'inverse a rarement été le cas ! Les assauts répétés de certains posteurs ne m'ont pourtant pas épargnés. *Cela fait deux fois que je rappelle dans ce jeu d'éviter les clivages et les rancoeurs personnelles. Une fois le 19 juillet soit 15 jours après le début de ce jeu et il y a encore un soir ou deux.* J'ai rappelé cet état de fait et pour cause, j'en avais assez d'être la cible hors de ce jeu de gens qui pensent que tout ce qui se dit ici doit être pris pour argent comptant !
> 
> Sur ce, je veux bien continuer à jouer mon rôle mais que les choses soient claires !


Bon alors, suite à cette intervention, je vais quand même ouvrir ma djeule :
Tibo s'est pris des attaques persos.
Mado s'est pris des attaques persos.

Ca va pas du tout ça !\o/
Donc que ce soit bien clair :
Tibo joue un rôle, mais dans la vraie vie, elle est pas comme ça.
Mado joue un rôle mais bla bla bla, vous avez compris. 
D'ailleurs, je vais vous dire un truc, ça va vous scier complet : je ne suis pas communiste révolutionnaire dans la vraie vie. Si. C'est dingue hein ? (Bon je suis super comme hurleuse sur les manifs, ça par contre c'est vrai:rose: )

Donc est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas convenir d'un truc, autre que le vouvoiement pour que les gens comprennent bien que ce n'est pas sérieux, mais bien un rôle fabriqué de toutes pièces. ? Je ne sais pas moi, on écrit en italique, en couleur ou autre...
Parce que c'est vrai que pour ceux qui débarquent dans le jeu, ça peut faire peur. Et certains pourraient se voir prêt à mitrailler rouge sur les tableaux de bord.:mouais: 

Voilà.
Et faites vous un bisou les filles, vous ne pensez pas ce que vous dites, c'est un coup de sang et pis c'est tout.

Par contre, si vous voulez m'attaquer personnellement, n'hésitez pas j'ai le dos large. Allez y. 
Trois
Deux
Un
Pan !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Rabatteur!
> 
> 
> Je plussoie.



 On se partage le travail : Teo va au Lou boire des bières et moi je rabats pour last.fm ... Un partage des tâches juste selon lui ...


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas convaincu par l'intérêt que représente le concept des pompiers-délateurs. Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'emmerder les modérateurs avec nos bêtises peut rajouter une dimension excitante au jeu...
> 
> En revanche, je suis très intéressé par la proposition relative à la création d'un Conseil constitutionnel. J'ai besoin de réexaminer certains détails de ce projet dont plusieurs points ne me satisfont pas (notamment le flou entourant la notion de "forte contestation" ou la composition du Conseil qui ne laisse pas assez de place, à mon sens, à de nouveaux participants).
> 
> Pour le reste, je reste fidèle aux propositions faites au cours de mon mandat, en particulier celles portant sur le droit de révocation, ses conditions et ses limites.



Je prends bonne note de ces remarques. Je vais reconvoquer les membres de l'exécutif dans la chambre rose (vous imaginez le plaisir avec lequel je m'y résigne :love.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je prends bonne note de ces remarques. Je vais reconvoquer les membres de l'exécutif dans la chambre rose (vous imaginez le plaisir avec lequel je m'y résigne :love.


Votre dévouement vous honore.


----------



## ExitToShell (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Parce que c'est vrai que pour ceux qui débarquent dans le jeu, ça peut faire peur


Peur non, attristant oui
Vous vous créez un jeu super sympa au départ et vous finissez par vous bouffer le foie.
Profitez d'être dans le virtuel pour ne pas avoir à reproduire la réalité.

 (n'étant pas intégré à votre "combine" ce que j'en dis ...)


----------



## Nexka (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> En revanche, je suis farouchement opposé à ce que lui soit confié le soin de décider des dates du scrutin car, étant nommé par le Maître, il n'est pas acceptable de lui permettre de fixer la fin du mandat de celui/celle dont provient sa légitimité... C'est un non-sens constitutionnel aussi grave que dangereux.





Je viens de découvrir qu'au Canada, c'était le pouvoir en place qui fixait la date des prochaines elections. :affraid:
Bon ya des elections environs tout les 4 ans, mais à quelques mois prés, c'est le gouvernement qui choisi la date, d'un coup comme ça, en fonction des résultats des sondages :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir qu'au Canada, c'était le pouvoir en place qui fixait la date des prochaines elections. :affraid:
> Bon ya des elections environs tout les 4 ans, mais à quelques mois prés, c'est le gouvernement qui choisi la date, d'un coup comme ça, en fonction des résultats des sondages :mouais:




Bahh... C'est pas ce qui ce passe en France régulièrement?


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Peur non, attristant oui
> Vous vous créez un jeu super sympa au départ et vous finissez par vous bouffer le foie.
> Profitez d'être dans le virtuel pour ne pas avoir à reproduire la réalité.
> 
> (n'étant pas intégré à votre "combine" ce que j'en dis ...)


Ah bon ? Parce que t'as tout lu depuis le début ?!!!!  T'es fou, mais t'es qui toi d'abord ?:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je prends bonne note de ces remarques.



Vous avez pris note des miennes &#233;galement en attendant que je reprenne le texte et que votre ministre me r&#233;ponde ?


----------



## Nexka (30 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Bahh... C'est pas ce qui ce passe en France régulièrement?



En france, le scrutin du premier tour aura lieu le 15 avril ou 22 avril. Une date est déjà fixée.


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bon ? Parce que t'as tout lu depuis le début ?!!!!  T'es fou, mais t'es qui toi d'abord ?:mouais:



Certainement quelqu'un qui n'a pas windows a configurer ou a restaurer


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Profitez d'être dans le virtuel pour ne pas avoir à reproduire la réalité.



Ce que tu fais dans ton profil, tu le fais aussi dans la réalité ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce que tu fais dans ton profil, tu le fais aussi dans la réalité ?



Je me pose la même question depuis un moment


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je prends bonne note de ces remarques. Je vais reconvoquer les membres de l'exécutif dans la chambre rose (vous imaginez le plaisir avec lequel je m'y résigne :love.


j'arrive, j'arrive !!.... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'arrive, j'arrive !!.... :love:



Faites attention au tapis cette fois !


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je me pose la même question depuis un moment


Je crois qu'on se pose tous la même question.


----------



## rezba (30 Septembre 2006)

Je vais lire tout &#231;a, demain. 
L&#224;, trop d'alcool d&#233;ns le sang. 
Prenez donc des ouiquendes, bordel !


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Faites attention au tapis cette fois !


... " _lagu&#233; moin_ " !!....  



:style:


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je vais lire tout ça, demain.
> Là, trop d'alcool déns le sang.
> Prenez donc des ouiquendes, bordel !



Oui, ça a l'air "déns" là ...  
Bonne et douce nuit!


----------



## katelijn (1 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce que tu fais dans ton profil, tu le fais aussi dans la réalité ?





odré a dit:


> Je me pose la même question depuis un moment



Sans danger ... jusque là


----------



## philire (1 Octobre 2006)

.




.
... le voile  de la nuit


----------



## Patamach (1 Octobre 2006)

Encore un fil à l'origine intéressant et drôle qui va fermer pour cause de bétise et fierté mal placée.

Dommage. Tout cela m'amusait beaucoup.

Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il n'est pas gentil.


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Encore un fil à l'origine intéressant et drôle qui va fermer pour cause de bétise et fierté mal placée.
> 
> Dommage. Tout cela m'amusait beaucoup.
> 
> Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il n'est pas gentil.


Mais non, mais non, c'est en train de s'arranger justement. Rejette pas de l'huile sur le feu inutilement. Fais donc le vieux flan, je ferais le vagin\o/


----------



## ExitToShell (1 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> T'es fou, mais t'es qui toi d'abord ?
> ...
> Je crois qu'on se pose tous la même question.


:love: :love: :love: 
Génial, ce sont des filles qui se posent la question !
Mère Grand me disait dans son immense sagesse que l'on attrapait pas les mouches avec du vinaigre 
Qui je suis ... est ce que cela a une quelconque importance  dans ce microcosme virtuel.


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> :love: :love: :love:
> Génial, ce sont des filles qui se posent la question !
> Mère Grand me disait dans son immense sagesse que l'on attrapait pas les mouches avec du vinaigre
> Qui je suis ... est ce que cela a une quelconque importance  dans ce microcosme virtuel.


Ouh laaa, c'est quand on commence à parler microcosme qu'il est temps de jeter le voile de la nuit sur le château. A demain !
Et ta mouche elle attire pas du tout mon vinaigre, pour tout dire. M'en faut un p'tit peu plus hein.


----------



## ExitToShell (1 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> ta mouche elle attire pas du tout mon vinaigre


Heureusement,
toute mouche buvant du vinaigre ne s'attire que des aigreurs d'estomac


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien noté ce qui a été dit hier soir mais suite à ce qui se passe depuis quelques temps déjà, mon envie de continuer à jouer rétrécit comme peau de chagrin... Bonne fin de matinée.


----------



## teo (1 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> On se partage le travail : Teo va au Lou boire des bières et moi je rabats pour last.fm ... Un partage des tâches juste selon lui ...




_J'ai été le premier rabatteur, ensuite ça a été Ice&F et maintenant c'est toi :rateau: . Chacun son tour  Et qui d'autre que *le meilleur d'entre nous* pour augmenter qualitativement nos rangs ? :love:  Et puis, le Lou est un peu loin pour toi, non ? Faut bien entretenir les braises dans l'âtre en attendant les prochaines flambées _


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

Bon, r&#233;sum&#233; ?


----------



## katelijn (1 Octobre 2006)

Réglements de comptes


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon, résumé ?


grosso modo..... :style:

- 1.......
- 2........
- 3........

sinon relis à partir de la page du premier lien que je donne....


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon, résumé ?


Pour ça faut passer sous le bureau de mon ministère.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> grosso modo..... :style:
> 
> - 1.......
> - 2........
> ...


Ah ouais joli et intéressant, mais pas vraiment règlement de compte ça.



Melounette a dit:


> Pour ça faut passer sous le bureau de mon ministère.


Avec plaisir, dans 3 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon, résumé ?



je vais bientôt être promu major


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Avec plaisir, dans 3 minutes


:love: 
Bon vous faites pause les aut', histoire de pas me le refroidir comme la dernière fois. Je vais lui expliquer les règlements de compte, tout ça. J'vais lui faire du terrorrisme à la Melounette, il va pas s'en remettre. 
J'aime bien mon ministère.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

Pas si "mini" 


mini mini mini mini, viens par l&#224; ?


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> :love:
> Bon vous faites pause les aut', histoire de pas me le refroidir comme la dernière fois. Je vais lui expliquer les règlements de compte, tout ça. J'vais lui faire du terrorrisme à la Melounette, il va pas s'en remettre.
> J'aime bien mon ministère.



Bon, ok, je décrète ouverte l'heure de la sieste. Ça m'arrange 

J'aime bien mon ministre des échanges.


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas si "mini"
> 
> 
> mini mini mini mini, viens par là ?


Si j'ai un petit stère mais plein d'imagination. 
Rrraaaaah, Supermoqueeeeeette:love: , échangeons nos fluides et faisons une proposition indécente à l'état. 
Merci Mado.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Oui ben moi j'ai pas eut ma réponse ...
Est ce réellement le zizi de ExitToShell ?

Parce que avec l'avatar, si en plus y'a confusion des genres, on va pas s'en sortir moi je vous l'dis.

Une fessé ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

Tu n'es plus &#233;xecutrice ma grande.

On joue &#224; cache-cache ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu n'es plus &#233;xecutrice ma grande.
> 
> On joue &#224; cache-cache ?




Je suis ministre des fess&#233;s  
Saucisse &#224; moustache.

J'essaie de d&#233;tendre l'atmosph&#232;re du ch&#226;teau depuis hier soir, je suis partie deux jours et ils sont devenus super s&#233;rieux :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

La révolution après avoir subi plusieurs tentatives de muselages autoritaires de la part d'individus sans vergogne(et petits et chauves ), se venge depuis plusieurs jours depuis sa nomination au terrorrisme. 
Après avoir pustulé le Général Amok, fouetté le vilain Chambellan, prouté lâchement Benjamin(bon là j'ai pas de preuves, mais ce fut un grand moment:rose: ), le terrorrisme s'attaque au lieutenant de l'armée, j'ai nommé :

Backcat Le Sanguinaire. Toi aussi donne ta baffe à Backcat.

Bon par contre j'espère qu'il a le sens de l'humour.Sinon, adieu monde cruel.

Le prochain sur la liste des ennemis est Rezba, pour avoir osé sortir des dossiers personnels de notre leader Fabfab(c'était mesquin), et ramener la délation dans le Château.
Il sera terrorrisé ici même...quand j'aurais le temps.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Elle manipule bien le fouet la melounette  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

Mais beaucoup moins les paupiettes


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2006)

Ma sieste a été longue. Je reprends certains éléments de la discussion que vous avez eu ?
Je mets de côté la bataille des égos. M'en fout. Sur un plan tout à fait privé et réel, j'ai exercé ce métier de professionnel de la politique, et ce jeu ne vise en aucune façon à me replonger dans ses travers. Mon investissement dans le château est un éxutoire à ce que je considère comme particulièrement vicié dans nos démocraties. Je ferme la parenthèse.

J'ai vu trois points de discussion, mais corrigez-moi si j'en oublie.

Le premier concerne le règlement de l'éventuelle démission du chambellan et de l'exécuteur.
Ça fait plusieurs tours que c'est un sujet de discussion entre Grug et moi. On veut la même chose, je crois : que ces deux postes puissent décider de se retirer du jeu pour convenances personnelles, sans que ça ne bloque le jeu.
Vous me direz : "pourquoi ne pas étendre cette possibilité au maitre ? Pourquoi pas. Mais le maître est élu, il a en quelque sorte choisi d'être là. Ce n'est pas forcément la peine des deux nommés, or, leur présence est indispensable au jeu.
On veut donc permettre de quitter les responsabilités collectives sans pénaliser les autres.

Ce que l'on ne veut pas, en revanche, c'est de la possibilité ouverte au Maitre ou à un groupe de joueurs, d'organiser du clientélisme. Exemple :
Je viens d'être élu maitre. J'ai des gens à remercier, et d'autres qui m'énervent. Je nomme un chambellan et un exécuteur. Le chambellan prend 2 points, l'exécuteur en enlève 5. Je les destitue, j'en nomme deux autres. Un nouveau chambellan prend 2 points, l'exé enlève encore 5 points. Ils démissionnent, et je recommence.
Au lieu d'avoir gratifié de 2 points, et fait enlever 5, j'en ai distribué 6 et efait enlever 15. Ça, ça nous semble impossible.
La question n'est pas celle de la légitimité des postes. C'est une fausse question. Le "Maître du Château" vise à produire une version caricaturale de la réalité politique. La question du "gouvernement" ne peut s'y poser dans les mêmes termes, philosophiques et fonctionnels, que dans la réalité.
On voit de plus en plus les maitres nommer des ministres, et faire vivre par là leur conception de l'action, de la gouvernance. Le chambellan devient un garant du déroulement du tour.
En ce sens, il est comme le juge constitutionnel. Car, hormis les quelques régimes parlementaires où le premier ministre dispose d'une fourchette calendaire pour déclencher des élections anticipées, dans toutes les autres démocraties, ce ne sont pas les élus qui fixent les dates de campagne, mais le droit. Et les fonctionnaires chargés de le faire respecter. Lorsqu'on laisse les élus "tout faire" au nom de leur légitimité populaire, on ouvre la voie à la fin du système démocratique qui leur a permis d'être élu. Donc, on borde cela par le recours à un roi gardien des institutions, dans les monarchies parlementaires, ou à un corps de fonctionnaires dont on a garanti un minimum de neutralité, pour les républiques.
Dans le château, nous avons organisé une certaine probité du  chambellan, en lui empêchant de concourir à l'election qu'il doit surveiller et dépouiller. Il doit choisir les termes de la campagnes parce qu'il doit être là pour le faire, c'est fonctionnnel. Onn doit encadrer la durée des mandats, j'en suis convaincu.
Mais la démocratie doit se méfier de ses élus autant que la république doit se méfier de ses fonctionnaires.
Donc, les deux doivent s'équilibrer.

On pourrait donc amender la proposition en deux sens :
Le mandat du maitre ne peut excéder quinze (ou vingt) jours.
Pour des raisons de convenances personnelles, c'est à dire par impossibilité de jouer correctement, le chambellan et l'exécuteur peuvent démissionner de leur poste. Dans ce cas, le maitre pourvoit de nouveau aux postes concernés. Les points acquis ou perdus restent acquis ou perdus.


En ce qui concerne maintenant l'ouverture du con-con à des joueurs moins expérimentés, on pourrait imaginer la chose suivante :
Le con-con est constitué sur appel du maitre, par expression volontaire des joueurs. Les deux premiers anciens maitres, le premier  ancien chambellan et le premier "ni ancien maitre ni ancien chambellan" à le souhaiter publiquement consituent le conseil avec l'actuel chambellan.

Reste le corps des pompiers-délateurs. On voit d'abord ces points, et on en parle ensuite ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> On pourrait donc amender la proposition en deux sens :
> Le mandat du maitre ne peut excéder quinze (ou vingt) jours.
> Pour des raisons de convenances personnelles, c'est à dire par impossibilité de jouer correctement, le chambellan et l'exécuteur peuvent démissionner de leur poste. Dans ce cas, le maitre pourvoit de nouveau aux postes concernés. Les points acquis ou perdus restent acquis ou perdus.



Parfait, y'a t'il une sanction pour un maître démissionnaire ? (c'est déjà arrivé)



rezba a dit:


> En ce qui concerne maintenant l'ouverture du con-con à des joueurs moins expérimentés, on pourrait imaginer la chose suivante :
> Le con-con est constitué sur appel du maitre, par expression volontaire des joueurs. Les deux premiers anciens maitres, le premier  ancien chambellan et le premier "ni ancien maitre ni ancien chambellan" à le souhaiter publiquement consituent le conseil avec l'actuel chambellan.



Parfait. 



supermoquette a dit:


> Mais beaucoup moins les paupiettes



Les paupiettes de veau c'est pour ta pomme coco


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

Je vois m&#234;me pas pourquoi discuter d'une d&#233;mission si le suce-nomm&#233; a pas le temps, faut pas d&#233;conner quand m&#234;me : faudrait pas devoir prendre des vacances pour jouer. Par contre y a une porte ouverte que tu d&#233;nonces dans les remerciements. Exactement m&#234;me principe dans la pratique...



			
				odr&#233;;3992423 a dit:
			
		

> Parfait, y'a t'il une sanction pour un ma&#238;tre d&#233;missionnaire ? (c'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi des sanctions &#224; tout va ??? y a faute ??? 

c'&#233;tait au boeuf


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2006)

Oups.. j'émerge de ma sieste à l'instant ou presque.

Laissez moi prendre mon goûter et je reviens.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pourquoi des sanctions à tout va ??? y a faute ???



C'est justement la question que je me pose ... Si le maître est un cas à part du chambellan et de l'executeur. La véritable question est peut il démissionner, si oui peut il nommer un interimaire et comment ?



supermoquette a dit:


> c'était au boeuf



Rhaaaa :love: 
Et la garniture ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Laissez moi prendre mon go&#251;ter et je reviens.


-> J'ai des paupiettes de boeuf


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est justement la question que je me pose ... Si le maître est un cas à part du chambellan et de l'executeur. La véritable question est peut il démissionner, si oui peut il nommer un interimaire et comment ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben tomates à l'aïl et riz sauvage pourquoi ?

Bien sûr qu'il peut démissionner. T'as pas le temps tout d'un coup, tu fais quoi ?  par contre l'intérimaire, le non-dit jusqu'ici, n'a jamais posé de problème, ça a été toujours le suivant dans la liste des élections...


----------



## katelijn (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais beaucoup moins les paupiettes



Chez nous on dit "vogels zonder kop"


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai poule au pot.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ma sieste a &#233;t&#233; longue.



En r&#233;ponse &#224; ton post pr&#233;c&#233;dent :

Premier point : "Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points, de faire &#233;voluer les r&#232;gles et *de faire participer un maximum de joueurs*".

Aussi, en lieu et place de :
"Tout joueur nomm&#233; Chambellan ou Ex&#233;cuteur des Basses Oeuvres ne peut en aucun cas &#234;tre destitu&#233; de ses fonctions par le Maitre qui l'a nomm&#233; ni par personne d'autre. De m&#234;me, le Maitre ne peut &#234;tre d&#233;mi de ses fonctions par quelque proc&#233;d&#233; que ce soit, en ce compris la force, les armes ou le bannissement. Le Chambellan est oblig&#233; de donner le d&#233;tail des votes publiquement"

Je propose non pas :

"Une fois pourvus, les titulaires des postes (ma&#238;tre, chambellan, ex&#233;cuteur) ne peuvent &#234;tre destitu&#233;s. En cas de d&#233;mission, le ma&#238;tre nomme un rempla&#231;ant, les points acquis restent acquis."

Mais :

*"Le Ma&#238;tre ne peut &#234;tre ni remplac&#233;, ni d&#233;missionn&#233; en cours de mandat. 
Une fois pourvus, les titulaires des postes de chambellan et d'ex&#233;cuteur peuvent &#234;tre destitu&#233;s et remplac&#233;s mais leurs actions sont alors annul&#233;es et les points qu'ils ont acquis perdus. 
Les nouveaux chambellan et ex&#233;cuteur ont donc tous leurs droits et leurs pouvoirs. 
En cas de d&#233;mission de l'ex&#233;cuteur les points supprim&#233;s sont redonn&#233;s. En cas de d&#233;mission du chambellan les points acquis sont perdus. 
En cas de non remplacement apr&#232;s destitution ou d&#233;mission du chambellan, les votes sont envoy&#233;s respectivement au Ma&#238;tre et au chef de l'Opposition et publi&#233;s comme il se doit. 
Le Concon n'a le droit de d&#233;missionner ni le Ma&#238;tre, ni le Chambellan, ni l'ex&#233;cuteur et ceci en vertu du fait qu'il n'est pas &#233;lu par le peuple mais uniquement compos&#233; d'anciens &#233;lus." *
&#201;videmment si la composition du concon change, cette partie en italique sera modifi&#233;e. 




Enfin, et c'est la derni&#232;re modification de forme c'est ok :
"Le Chambellan donne le d&#233;tail des votes publiquement."


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben tomates à l'aïl et riz sauvage pourquoi ?



ça prouves que tu sais cuisiner.  
Par contre la chasse au riz sauvage doit prendre un moment dans la recette.



supermoquette a dit:


> Bien sûr qu'il peut démissionner. T'as pas le temps tout d'un coup, tu fais quoi ?  par contre l'intérimaire, le non-dit jusqu'ici, n'a jamais posé de problème, ça a été toujours le suivant dans la liste des élections...



Mais il n'est pas dit qu'un maître nomme quelqu'un d'autre un de ces quatre.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

Juste un truc pour _faire participer un max de joueur_ : c'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas, le seul truc qui attire du monde c'est que le jeu soit cool, pas une loi les for&#231;ant. Ce jeu est ouvert depuis le d&#233;but, reste &#224; vouloir jouer. N'importe qui peut jouer et se pr&#233;senter, soutenir un candidat et j'en passe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> On pourrait donc amender la proposition en deux sens :
> Le mandat du maitre ne peut exc&#233;der quinze (ou vingt) jours.



Oui mais 15 maxi.



rezba a dit:


> Pour des raisons de convenances personnelles, c'est &#224; dire par impossibilit&#233; de jouer correctement, le chambellan et l'ex&#233;cuteur peuvent d&#233;missionner de leur poste. Dans ce cas, le maitre pourvoit de nouveau aux postes concern&#233;s. Les points acquis ou perdus restent acquis ou perdus.



Non. &#192; revoir.




rezba a dit:


> En ce qui concerne maintenant l'ouverture du con-con &#224; des joueurs moins exp&#233;riment&#233;s, on pourrait imaginer la chose suivante :
> Le con-con est constitu&#233; sur appel du maitre, par expression volontaire des joueurs. Les deux premiers anciens maitres, le premier  ancien chambellan et le premier "ni ancien maitre ni ancien chambellan" &#224; le souhaiter publiquement consituent le conseil avec l'actuel chambellan.
> 
> Reste le corps des pompiers-d&#233;lateurs. On voit d'abord ces points, et on en parle ensuite ?



Le concon doit pouvoir &#234;tre saisi par les joueurs sans que le ma&#238;tre soit d'accord. Je souhaite qu'il y ait deux "ni ancien maitre ni ancien chambellan" qui puisse participer au conseil. Pour le reste de la proposition concernant le concon je posterai plus tard.


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais beaucoup moins les paupiettes


T'as vu la djeule des paupiettes ? J'mange pas de la paupiette suisse réchauffée par quelqu'un d'autre moi môssieur. 



rezba a dit:


> Ma sieste a été longue


Ah ? 


> Lorsqu'on laisse les élus "tout faire" au nom de leur légitimité populaire, on ouvre la voie à la fin du système démocratique qui leur a permis d'être élu. Donc, on borde cela par le recours à un roi gardien des institutions, dans les monarchies parlementaires, ou à un corps de fonctionnaires dont on a garanti un minimum de neutralité, pour les républiques.


Oui bin là on est d'accord. Sauf que la monarchie ne passera pas par nous. Et le Chambellan n'est pas vraiment neutre, puisque nommé par le maitre.


> Mais la démocratie doit se méfier de ses élus


Oui !\o/


> autant que la république doit se méfier de ses fonctionnaires.


Mouarf. 



> En ce qui concerne maintenant l'ouverture du con-con à des joueurs moins expérimentés, on pourrait imaginer la chose suivante :
> Le con-con est constitué sur appel du maitre, par expression volontaire des joueurs. Les deux premiers anciens maitres, le premier ancien chambellan et le premier "ni ancien maitre ni ancien chambellan" à le souhaiter publiquement consituent le conseil avec l'actuel chambellan.


C'est déjà plus équitable. Mais qu'appelle-t-on joueur ? Celui qui vote ou/et celui qui a fait campagne ?


> Reste le corps des pompiers-délateurs. On voit d'abord ces points, et on en parle ensuite ?


Bon bin je reviens ensuite alors. C'est le seul point qui ne me donnerait pas envie de continuer.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Juste un truc pour _faire participer un max de joueur_ : c'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas, le seul truc qui attire du monde c'est que le jeu soit cool, pas une loi les for&#231;ant. Ce jeu est ouvert depuis le d&#233;but, reste &#224; vouloir jouer. N'importe qui peut jouer et se pr&#233;senter, soutenir un candidat et j'en passe.



Tu parles d'une jurisprudence que tous le monde ne connait pas.

La d&#233;mission du ma&#238;tre qui doit &#234;tre permise j'en suis convanincue aussi. Mais doit on r&#232;glementer cela ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> La question n'est pas celle de la légitimité des postes. C'est une fausse question. Le "Maître du Château" vise à produire une version caricaturale de la réalité politique. La question du "gouvernement" ne peut s'y poser dans les mêmes termes, philosophiques et fonctionnels, que dans la réalité.


J'en ai assez lu. Puisque rezba a décrété ce qu'était ce jeu et, surtout, ce qu'il n'était pas, continuez sans moi.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3992476 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'une jurisprudence que tous le monde ne connait pas.


Sur le fait que ce jeu est ouvert &#224; tous ? si si, tout le monde la connait, ce n'est ni une jurisprudence ni autre : *c'est dans les r&#232;gles* et depuis le d&#233;but. Pour attirer du monde il faut que ce soit attirant. Je vois vraiment pas d'autre fa&#231;on perso... mais sinon j'aimerais bien qu'on me d&#233;montre ce qui emp&#234;cherait qql un de jouer...



DocEvil a dit:


> J'en ai assez lu. Puisque rezba a d&#233;cr&#233;t&#233; ce qu'&#233;tait ce jeu et, surtout, ce qu'il n'&#233;tait pas, continuez sans moi.


Suis assez d&#226;ccord sur le fond, mais on peut arranger en pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Pas du tout j'&#233;tais en train de bouffer des paupiettes aux cuisines, je viens d'&#233;diter ce que j'ai dit.

Ce qui emp&#234;che quelqu'un de jouer : lui m&#234;me.


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'en ai assez lu. Puisque rezba a décrété ce qu'était ce jeu et, surtout, ce qu'il n'était pas, continuez sans moi.




Pardon ?
Proposer des règles, c'est proposer une vision du jeu. 
Argumente la tienne jusqu'au bout, ce que tu n'as encore pas fait. Même pas lorsque tu étais maitre. Mais ne me fais pas le coup de celui qui boude dans son coin.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3992489 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui emp&#234;che quelqu'un de jouer : lui m&#234;me.



C'est plus qu'&#233;videment le seul motif de pas jouer  

Sinon rezbounet la remarque de doc tu la tords un peu trop, le sens de ta phrase est imposant, lui pr&#233;conise depuis un bail, contrairement a ce que tu dis, de laisser le jeu se jouer avec les r&#232;gles (il l'a fait et montr&#233, quitte &#224; les modifier; toi, l&#224;, tu imposes une ligne... tu pr&#233;cises bien que t'es un pro, mais moi par exemple, je me torche de la politique fran&#231;aise, alors sa caricature... 

mais mis &#224; part &#231;a les id&#233;es sont int&#233;ressantes pour le jeu hein


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

L'ambiance du jeu peut aussi être un motif de non participation.
Mais l'ambiance dépend des participants. 

Allez doc reviens.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pardon ?
> Proposer des règles, c'est proposer une vision du jeu.
> Argumente la tienne jusqu'au bout, ce que tu n'as encore pas fait. Même pas lorsque tu étais maitre. Mais ne me fais pas le coup de celui qui boude dans son coin.


Écrire que "le "Maître du Château vise à produire une version caricaturale de la réalité politique", ce n'est pas proposer, c'est décréter. C'est établir une vision unique des choses par laquelle seules tes idées peuvent être valides. Alors clairement, c'est sans moi.


----------



## Patamach (1 Octobre 2006)

Elle est ou la volupté et l'exaltation des sens promis par Mado (ou dans tous les cas son directeur de com) durant la campagne ... :rateau:

ON S'EST FAIT ROULE OUI !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Écrire que "le "Maître du Château vise à produire une version caricaturale de la réalité politique", ce n'est pas proposer, c'est décréter. C'est établir une vision unique des choses par laquelle seules tes idées peuvent être valides. Alors clairement, c'est sans moi.



C'est seulement son point de vue, comment penses tu que cela se traduit dans les règles ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3992533 a dit:
			
		

> C'est seulement son point de vue, comment penses tu que cela se traduit dans les r&#232;gles ?


Parce que c'est comme cela que cela fonctionne : on commence par d&#233;velopper dans son coin une vision du jeu et, du coup, toutes les propositions que l'on fait d&#233;coulent de cette vision, celles qui ne correspondent pas &#233;tant syst&#233;matiquement &#233;cart&#233;es.
Je n'ai rien &#224; ajouter. Le Ch&#226;teau n'a pas eu besoin de moi pour d&#233;buter, il n'aura pas besoin de moi pour finir. J'esp&#232;re seulement que chacun y trouvera son compte, c'est-&#224;-dire son plaisir.


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est plus qu'&#233;videment le seul motif de pas jouer
> 
> Sinon rezbounet la remarque de doc tu la tords un peu trop, le sens de ta phrase est imposant, lui pr&#233;conise depuis un bail, contrairement a ce que tu dis, de laisser le jeu se jouer avec les r&#232;gles (il l'a fait et montr&#233, quitte &#224; les modifier; toi, l&#224;, tu imposes une ligne... tu pr&#233;cises bien que t'es un pro, mais moi par exemple, je me torche de la politique fran&#231;aise, alors sa caricature...


Mais qui a dit que l'on faisait une caricature de la politique fran&#231;aise ? On peut peut-&#234;tre avoir plus d'imagination non ? Et c'est peut-&#234;tre le cas d'ailleurs.
Et pourquoi Doc boude ? 
Bon, et puisque personne ne me demande mon avis je le donne, apr&#232;s m&#251;res r&#233;flexions sur une paupiette :
La valse des points c'est gavant. Donc on les donne et on les retire au d&#233;but d'un tour et puis basta. M&#234;me si d&#233;mission, tant pis. Apr&#232;s, on pourrait politiquement faire un choix plus s&#251;r &#224; un moment de la campagne en virant un des fonctionnaires sans pour autant tomber dans le syst&#233;matisme.
Le concon devrait &#234;tre &#224; moiti&#233; constitu&#233; de "joueurs"(bien que &#231;a ne soit pas d&#233;fini), de mani&#232;re &#224; ce que les petits partis qui ne seront jamais &#233;lus puissent y participer. Vu que &#231;a sert toujours un p'tit parti si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. 

L&#224;, quitte &#224; participer &#224; ce jeu, autant m'y jeter moins caricaturalement, mais Doc revient.

Edit : Le point de vue de Rezba n'est pas une r&#232;gle. Il donne son id&#233;e, apr&#232;s on en fait ce qu'on en veut. Et si les futures propositions ne correspondent pas &#224; son id&#233;e du jeu, qu'est-ce que &#231;a peut bien faire ? Il contestera ce qui ne lui plait pas, mais en aucun cas il ne pourra changer les choses, non ? Ou bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Edit : Le point de vue de Rezba n'est pas une règle. Il donne son idée, après on en fait ce qu'on en veut. Et si les futures propositions ne correspondent pas à son idée du jeu, qu'est-ce que ça peut bien faire ? Il contestera ce qui ne lui plait pas, mais en aucun cas il ne pourra changer les choses, non ? Ou bien ?



Ben oui le vote n'a pas eut lieu ...

Mais doc peut aussi bouder si cela lui plait


----------



## Melounette (1 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3992565 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui le vote n'a pas eut lieu ...
> 
> Mais doc peut aussi bouder si cela lui plait


Et il y aura d'autres votes !
Par contre Doc a effectivement le droit de bouder, et de revenir tel une diva de son &#238;le de R&#233; au moment o&#249; on s'y attend le moins.


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2006)

Bon, on est tous d'accord à peu près sur le fait :
que le jeu doit rester évolutif. L'enrichir, faire évoluer les règles, est une belle ambition. Ceci étant, des règles trop complexes, autant que les "vraies" nôtres quel que soit le pays où on vit, produisent l'effet inverse. Elles nécessitent avant compréhension et digestion un temps de plus en plus long. Et ramené à l'objectif, partagé là encore il me semble, de rendre ce jeu attractif à un plus grand nombre, il faut veiller à ne pas le rendre inaccessible.
Ce qui crée l'intérêt du jeu est aussi comment les gens "jouent" avec les règles, leurs limites, leurs failles. Et amènent ainsi d'autres débats, dont le fond est souvent intéressant dans les échanges qu'il provoque. Mais il faut peut-être accepter dans le même temps de ne pas trouver traduction parfaite, entre ses aspirations philosophiques et politiques, toutes légitimes, et l'esprit du jeu, qui doit en rester un (possibilité de coups fourrés, d'alliances illégitimes, de retournements de veste - sinon Ed et silvio ne viendront plus.. )

Vous vous rendez compte qu'on va rajouter quasiment une page de plus de règles si on continue comme ça ?

Moi ça commence à me poser un problème.. Il y aura d'autres élections, d'autres évolutions législatives. Que celles qui ne seront pas reprises sur ce tour trouvent leur issue plus tard et servent de bases programmatiques pour les prochains candidats. Comme ça il pourra y avoir des débats de fond, après ma campagne si légère 

Mes positions, après vous avoir lus :
*
Sur la question des démissions et des destitutions*.
Tout le monde devrait pouvoir démissionner. Pour des raisons tenant au déroulement du jeu à un moment donné, ou pour des raisons personnelles.
Il me semble que pour éviter toute tentative liée à une sombre histoire de partage et de création de richesses, le plus clair est que les points acquis ou enlevés le restent. Et sans sanction pour le maître. Au corps électoral, dans les tours suivants de juger de sa crédibilité (un petit bonjour à l'Ile de Ré en passant )
Les remplacements du Chambellan et/ou de l'exécuteur restent la prérogative du maître. Le remplacement du maître peut être réglé par l'accession à cette place du leader de l'Opposition.
Je reste attachée à la non destitution..

*Sur la question de la durée du mandat*, l'inscrire dans une durée de 15 jours maximum, me semble raisonnable. Et par ailleurs, coller au tempo d'un tour.*

Le conseil constitutionnel*. Ok pour l'ouvrir à un joueur. Il me semble qu'on pourrait poser comme condition qu'il ait participé au tour concerné. En tant que votant ou en tant que candidat. Et les votes blancs compteront cette fois (un de mes dadas dans la vraie vie  ) ! 
Quant au maitre, ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris, ce qui est possible, il ne lui est pas donné la possibilité de refuser de convoquer le conseil constitutionnel. Et délimiter à ce point ses prérogatives (cf passage sur la complexité et l'enfermement trop restrictif des règles) ? 

*Les pompiers :* j'aimerais que vous nous laissiez vous démontrer, ou non d'ailleurs, on fera un bilan , que ces nouveaux rôles peuvent apporter un peu de détente à ce jeu. Je veux bien avouer que pompier délateur c'est pas très heureux comme concept. Je vous propose un terme plus fidèle à ce que nous voulions dire : pompier médiateur.
Sont doués pour ça les pompiers.. et feront tout pour éviter le ridicule d'être obligés de faire appel à un arbitre suprême non ?



Patamach j'ai fini mon boulot pour ce soir, tu peux venir dans la chambre rose. Et on reparle volupté après ok ?


----------



## ExitToShell (1 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Exemple :Je viens d'être élu maitre. J'ai des gens à remercier, et d'autres qui m'énervent. Je nomme un chambellan et un exécuteur. Le chambellan prend 2 points, l'exécuteur en enlève 5. Je les destitue, j'en nomme deux autres. Un nouveau chambellan prend 2 points, l'exé enlève encore 5 points. Ils démissionnent, et je recommence. Au lieu d'avoir gratifié de 2 points, et fait enlever 5, j'en ai distribué 6 et efait enlever 15.


Ne faisant pas partie de votre cercle d'initiés, je ne sais pas si votre jeu est amusant à jouer,  
mais je vous garantie qu'il est passionnant à lire
   
Continuez comme ça et je résilie mon abonnement à LCI :love:


----------



## katelijn (1 Octobre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Ne faisant pas partie de votre cercle d'initiés, je ne sais pas si votre jeu est amusant à jouer,
> mais je vous garantie qu'il est passionnant à lire
> 
> Continuez comme ça et je résilie mon abonnement à LCI :love:



Ici pas besoin de faire partie du cercle ...   pour participer...

Pour le cercle, Clique pour avoir les dernières nouvelles


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Continuez comme ça et je résilie mon abonnement à LCI :love:




On va devoir penser à ajouter dans les règles un tarif d'abonnement


----------



## ExitToShell (2 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Clique pour avoir les dernières nouvelles


Désolé mais c'est vieux ce truc ... on y voit encore le Professeur Choron lever la jambe :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (2 Octobre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> Désolé mais c'est vieux ce truc ... on y voit encore le Professeur Choron lever la jambe :rateau:



OU ça?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> OU ça?



Heu ..? DTC© !   :rateau:


----------



## ExitToShell (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> On va devoir penser à ajouter dans les règles un tarif d'abonnement


20
c'est le tarif actuel pour voter


----------



## katelijn (2 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Heu ..? DTC© !   :rateau:



toi ... continue a peloter ...tes boulettes   
A part ça: la transhumance ... ça va?


----------



## ExitToShell (2 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui ben moi j'ai pas eut ma réponse ...
> Parce que avec l'avatar, si en plus y'a confusion des genres


avatar garanti incolore, inodore et sans saveur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Elle est ou la volupté et l'exaltation des sens promis par Mado (ou dans tous les cas son directeur de com) durant la campagne ... :rateau:
> 
> ON S'EST FAIT ROULE OUI !!!





Stargazer a dit:


> Heu ..? DTC© !   :rateau:




Oui, nous le DTC avons la sensation de nous être fait rouler. Nous attendions doigté et volupté, nous ne récoltons que bavardage...   fi donc.

Le DTC appelle l'ensemble des érecteurs à une manifessetation dans les couloirs du chatiau. Nous invitons aussi le mouvement révolutionnaire à se joindre à nous. 


:love: 


Du c*l, Du C*l, du C*l (pdg de TF1)


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Elle est ou la volupté et l'exaltation des sens promis par Mado (ou dans tous les cas son directeur de com) durant la campagne ... :rateau:
> 
> ON S'EST FAIT ROULE OUI !!!





ZRXolivier a dit:


> Oui, nous le DTC avons la sensation de nous être fait rouler. Nous attendions doigté et volupté, nous ne récoltons que bavardage...   fi donc. (...)


foin des bavardages (nécessaires pourtant...), relaxez vous, que votre matinée commence en douceur.....  






et adoptez donc ma " _devise_ " !!..... :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

Well. 

I'm back in the castle.


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Well.
> 
> I'm back in the castle.



Me too ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

You too? 
Je d&#233;teste leur musique.


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

Je fais un tour près du pont-levis pour voir si personne à perdu quelque chose dans les douves....:hein:


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

_ce que tu demandes est irr&#233;alisable pour le bar._


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> You too?
> Je d&#233;teste leur musique.


Me too ...




NED a dit:


> Je fais un tour pr&#232;s du pont-levis pour voir si personne &#224; perdu quelque chose dans les douves....:hein:


Si tu vois trainer un morceau ou une tranche d'humour, ramasse ...




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pour la clart&#233; des d&#233;bats, et pour qu'*un "maximum de joueurs"* (sic) se passionnent pour la vie politique du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; la suite de mon ami teo *je plaide pour que les r&#232;gles figurent en haut de page*, ainsi que les donn&#233;es essentielles de l'accomplissement de la chose, nom du (de la) Ch&#226;telain(e) du moment, du (de la) Chambellan(e) charg&#233;(e) de recevoir les votes, date de cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
> _&#199;a doit &#234;tre possible pour un mod&#233;rateur, ou un administrateur, m&#234;me...
> Je suis s&#251;r que vous en connaissez.
> Ou que vous connaissez quelqu'un qui connait un administrateur.
> ...



Ben Roberto ???? tu t'&#233;nerves ???  
C'est pas bon pour la chemise &#224; fleurs ....


----------



## joanes (2 Octobre 2006)

Je plussoye derrière mon camarade zachemizafleur


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bizarre... D'abord c'est plus que le Bar, c'est _la Salle de Jeux_, ensuite je ne pige pas que ce qui est possible pour le plan d'accès d'Apple Expo© ne le soit pas pour les règles de fonctionnement du Château...




_parce que t'es une buse en informatique ? 

tu n'as pas remarqué que ce n'était que dans rendez-Vous ? il doit y avoir une raison obscure (comme le Cercle ! ) pour qu'en plus ce soit lié au Calendrier des événements...

surtout, je t'ai répondu parce que c'est impossible. tu crois que je n'ai pas posé la question pour Portfolio... 

de surcroit, là, le problème est autre et ne concerne que ce jeu. à ton avis, pourquoi ? _


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

Il nous faut un sous-forum &#224; nous ! Voil&#224; mon prochain axe de campagne !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bizarre... D'abord c'est plus que le Bar, c'est _la Salle de Jeux_, ensuite je ne pige pas que ce qui est possible pour le plan d'accès d'Apple Expo© ne le soit pas pour les règles de fonctionnement du Château...



Purée j'y avait pas pensé !



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3992981 a dit:
			
		

> de surcroit, là, le problème est autre et ne concerne que ce jeu. à ton avis, pourquoi ? [/I]



Ben ouais pourquoi ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2006)

option n&#186;1 : un b&#233;n&#233;vole cr&#233;e une forum ind&#233;pendant quelque part genre &#171; lechateau.com &#187; taill&#233; sur mesure

option n&#186;2 : on continue comme &#231;a &#224; charge des joueurs de s&#8217;assurer de la lisibilit&#233; de tout ce fatras 


_> Roberto non je ne peux pas cr&#233;er d&#8217;&#233;v&#232;nement rattach&#233; &#224; ce fil_


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

Une CSS pour le Ch&#226;teau c'est possible ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien, toujours aussi clair et organis&#233; ici...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

Voil&#224; ce qui nous manque ! un Jean-Miche pour le Ch&#226;teau !


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2006)

Arr&#234;te ! d&#233;j&#224; que j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; Noos et que je suis pass&#233; chez Free, c'est pas pour en avoir un sur les bras ici


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992943 a dit:
			
		

> _ce que tu demandes est irréalisable _



On dirait une vraie phrase d'homme politique ça!
_(même si si c'est vrai)_


----------



## Lila (2 Octobre 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] de surcroit, là, le problème est autre et ne concerne que ce jeu. à ton avis, pourquoi ? [/I][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

..parce qu'il est con ?:rateau: :mouais:  

Ps: moi j'ai voté Mado pour qu'elle soit nue......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'en ai assez lu. Puisque rezba a décrété ce qu'était ce jeu et, surtout, ce qu'il n'était pas, continuez sans moi.


J'ai compris. C'est parce qu'il s'est barré, encore une fois. 

Lionel est ton modèle?


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Constitution en vigueur à ce jour. (Merci Nobody de l'avoir gardé en lien. Un vrai sens de la continuité de l'Etat.  )
Propositions de l'exécutif avant débat.
Propositions d'amendements après débat.



Tibo voulait intervenir de nouveau il me semble.



Et ensuite on prépare un texte le plus clair possible  pour le mettre au vote.





Ps : Lila, j'arrive..


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

Oh chouette un r&#233;sum&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Tibo est déjà intervenue


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le concon doit pouvoir être saisi par les joueurs sans que le maître soit d'accord. Je souhaite qu'il y ait deux "ni ancien maitre ni ancien chambellan" qui puisse participer au conseil. *Pour le reste de la proposition concernant le concon je posterai plus tard.*





Mon âme de démocrate me perdra..


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> * Sur la question des d&#233;missions et des destitutions*.
> Tout le monde devrait pouvoir d&#233;missionner. Pour des raisons tenant au d&#233;roulement du jeu &#224; un moment donn&#233;, ou pour des raisons personnelles.
> Il me semble que pour &#233;viter toute tentative li&#233;e &#224; une sombre histoire de partage et de cr&#233;ation de richesses, le plus clair est que les points acquis ou enlev&#233;s le restent. Et sans sanction pour le ma&#238;tre. Au corps &#233;lectoral, dans les tours suivants de juger de sa cr&#233;dibilit&#233; (un petit bonjour &#224; l'Ile de R&#233; en passant )
> Les remplacements du Chambellan et/ou de l'ex&#233;cuteur restent la pr&#233;rogative du ma&#238;tre. Le remplacement du ma&#238;tre peut &#234;tre r&#233;gl&#233; par l'accession &#224; cette place du leader de l'Opposition.
> ...



J'ai peur que, si l'on encadre pas le nombre d'interventions, on se retrouve avec des s&#233;quences de jeu interminables.


> *Les pompiers :* j'aimerais que vous nous laissiez vous d&#233;montrer, ou non d'ailleurs, on fera un bilan , que ces nouveaux r&#244;les peuvent apporter un peu de d&#233;tente &#224; ce jeu. Je veux bien avouer que pompier d&#233;lateur c'est pas tr&#232;s heureux comme concept. Je vous propose un terme plus fid&#232;le &#224; ce que nous voulions dire : pompier m&#233;diateur.
> Sont dou&#233;s pour &#231;a les pompiers.. et feront tout pour &#233;viter le ridicule d'&#234;tre oblig&#233;s de faire appel &#224; un arbitre supr&#234;me non ?


Je reconnais un certain sens de la synth&#232;se et du compromis. Je n'aime celui-ci que s'il est chose due, tu le sais. Mais je le pr&#233;f&#232;re au con-sans-suce, assur&#233;ment.  Je m'incline, et pousserais ma logique une autre fois.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

"&#226;me" "pousse" y a pas  &#224; dire ce ch&#226;teau revient sexuel.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai peur que, si l'on encadre pas le nombre d'interventions, on se retrouve avec des séquences de jeu interminables.


 

Avec ces modalités là, je suis d'accord !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Il nous faut un sous-forum à nous ! Voilà mon prochain axe de campagne !


Ouais !!!
Et des t-shirts, des badges, des pins, un drapeau, un hymne, une armée, la bombe...
Je m'égare.
Commencez par m'envoyez du pognon.
Non ?
Radins !


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> *Les pompiers :* j'aimerais que vous nous laissiez vous démontrer, ou non d'ailleurs, on fera un bilan , que ces nouveaux rôles peuvent apporter un peu de détente à ce jeu. Je veux bien avouer que pompier délateur c'est pas très heureux comme concept. Je vous propose un terme plus fidèle à ce que nous voulions dire : pompier médiateur.
> Sont doués pour ça les pompiers.. et feront tout pour éviter le ridicule d'être obligés de faire appel à un arbitre suprême non ?



J'aime assez bien l'idée des pompiers médiateurs (même si j'ai pas compris pourquoi ils étaient pompiers :rateau:  ) 
Et puis comme ce n'est qu'un jeu, les chatelains pouraient le jouer (le jeu) et se plier aux fire man mediations dans un bon esprit. Pour éviter le ridicule comme dit Mado.

Sinon il faudra peut être penser à munir les pompiers de moyens de répression (genre le droit d'enlever des points) :hein: Mais du coup ça ne serait définitivement plus des pompiers  Plutôt des CRS (ss  ) Et ça serait beaucoup moins drôle....


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> J'aime assez bien l'idée des pompiers médiateurs (même si j'ai pas compris pourquoi ils étaient pompiers :rateau: )
> Et puis comme ce n'est qu'un jeu, les chatelains pouraient le jouer (le jeu) et se plier aux fire man mediations dans un bon esprit. Pour éviter le ridicule comme dit Mado.
> 
> Sinon il faudra peut être penser à munir les pompiers de moyens de répression (genre le droit d'enlever des points) :hein: Mais du coup ça ne serait définitivement plus des pompiers  Plutôt des CRS (ss  ) Et ça serait beaucoup moins drôle....


Ah merci ! C'est un peu ce que je ressens sans savoir aussi bien l'exprimer.


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _*Dans mes braaaaas !!*_
> :love:
> :love:




   


En fait je pense que c'est juste pour le fantasme :rose: 
Dans ce cas là, me diras tu, pourquoi ne pas les appeller "les chip & deals médiateurs"  Ben oui pourquoi pas, mais c'est vrai que le pompier c'est quand même le fantasme suprême :love:  Ahhhh le beau mois de décembre, à attendre LE soir où il passera, dans sa tenue bleue rayée de rouge, vendre son calendrier :love: :love: 
Je me souviens de celui de l'année dernière  J'ai mis TRES longtemps à choisir le calendrier :love: (quoi comment ça pour les pompiers il n'y a qu'une sorte de calendrier :hein: ....   ) 



_J'espère qu'ils font ça aussi au Québec les pompiers :affraid: _


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Mes positions, apr&#232;s vous avoir lus :
> *
> Sur la question des d&#233;missions et des destitutions*.
> Tout le monde devrait pouvoir d&#233;missionner. Pour des raisons tenant au d&#233;roulement du jeu &#224; un moment donn&#233;, ou pour des raisons personnelles.
> ...



Non, pas vraiment.



mado a dit:


> *Sur la question de la dur&#233;e du mandat*, l'inscrire dans une dur&#233;e de 15 jours maximum, me semble raisonnable. Et par ailleurs, coller au tempo d'un tour.


*

Oui



mado a dit:



			Le conseil constitutionnel. Ok pour l'ouvrir &#224; un joueur. Il me semble qu'on pourrait poser comme condition qu'il ait particip&#233; au tour concern&#233;. En tant que votant ou en tant que candidat.  !
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Ok, pour l'ouvrir puisque de toute fa&#231;on je l'ai propos&#233;. Pour le reste : non, chaque posteur de ce fil fait partie du peuple du ch&#226;teau.



mado a dit:



			Et les votes blancs compteront cette fois (un de mes dadas dans la vraie vie  )
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Non. 



mado a dit:



			Quant au maitre, ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris, ce qui est possible, il ne lui est pas donn&#233; la possibilit&#233; de refuser de convoquer le conseil constitutionnel. Et d&#233;limiter &#224; ce point ses pr&#233;rogatives (cf passage sur la complexit&#233; et l'enfermement trop restrictif des r&#232;gles) ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


Il n'a pas la possibilit&#233; de refuser car le peuple est souverain.





mado a dit:



Les pompiers : j'aimerais que vous nous laissiez vous d&#233;montrer, ou non d'ailleurs, on fera un bilan , que ces nouveaux r&#244;les peuvent apporter un peu de d&#233;tente &#224; ce jeu. Je veux bien avouer que pompier d&#233;lateur c'est pas tr&#232;s heureux comme concept. Je vous propose un terme plus fid&#232;le &#224; ce que nous voulions dire : pompier m&#233;diateur.
Sont dou&#233;s pour &#231;a les pompiers.. et feront tout pour &#233;viter le ridicule d'&#234;tre oblig&#233;s de faire appel &#224; un arbitre supr&#234;me non ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Non, toujours pas. Le nom change la d&#233;lation reste.*


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je m'incline, et pousserais ma logique une autre fois.



Façon expérience de Milgram ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ça me rappelle le bon temps de mon armée de secrétaires bénévoles.
> C'était biiiiien avant La Salle de Jeux.
> _Vous pouvez pas comprendre._
> :love: :love: :love: :love:



_à vendre, stock de lolottes équipées de puces rfid & gps, peu portées faire proposition à la modératon qui transmettra_


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2006)

Un rôle de médiateur me semble vraiment pas mal Tibo. Quelqu'un de neutre qui recentre le débat ou calme le jeu quand certains oublient que ça en est un. 
Une sorte d'arbitre quoi, qui change à chaque tour. On peut en mettre deux effectivements.
Il n'y a aucune delation la dedans.
Bien sur on oublie l'idée d'aller voir les modos.  

Il faudra juste bien définir son rôle et ses fonctions.


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Un rôle de médiateur me semble vraiment pas mal Tibo. Quelqu'un de neutre qui recentre le débat ou calme le jeu quand certains oublient que ça en est un.
> Une sorte d'arbitre quoi, qui change à chaque tour. On peut en mettre deux effectivements.
> Il n'y a aucune delation la dedans.
> Bien sur on oublie l'idée d'aller voir les modos.
> ...


pas mieux...


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

au fait ! pourquoi *non*, pour les votes blancs ?!... 
tu peux d&#233;velopper ?!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Il faudra juste bien définir son rôle et ses fonctions.



Le nom change et les fonctions sont celles du pompier-délateur pour ce que je viens de lire.


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le nom change et les fonctions sont celles du pompier-délateur pour ce que je viens de lire.


koik' k'tu veux, alors ?!..... :mouais:


j'avoue que tu me laisse un peu perplexe à force....


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> au fait ! pourquoi *non*, pour les votes blancs ?!...
> tu peux développer ?!...




La réponse m'intéresse aussi.
Mais peu de chance que je change d'avis là dessus


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Un rôle de médiateur me semble vraiment pas mal Tibo. Quelqu'un de neutre qui recentre le débat ou calme le jeu quand certains oublient que ça en est un.
> Une sorte d'arbitre quoi, qui change à chaque tour. On peut en mettre deux effectivements.
> Il n'y a aucune delation la dedans.
> Bien sur on oublie l'idée d'aller voir les modos.
> ...




Merci


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> au fait ! pourquoi *non*, pour les votes blancs ?!...
> tu peux développer ?!...




Moi je demanderai plutôt à Mado ce qu'elle entend par "les votes blancs comptent"  
Du genre si les pourcentages de vote blanc est supérieur à celui du candidat le mieux placé, on recommence tout?  
Je vois pas trop comment ils pourraient compter en fait.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le nom change et les fonctions sont celles du pompier-délateur pour ce que je viens de lire.



Je suis d'accord sur le fait que l'on doive laisser les modos en dehors de ça. 
Par contre l'idée d'un médiateur est interressante et à creuser.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> koik' k'tu veux, alors ?!..... :mouais:
> 
> 
> j'avoue que tu me laisse un peu perplexe à force....



Ce que je veux je l'ai écrit quelques postes plus haut, du moins en partie


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Par contre l'id&#233;e d'un m&#233;diateur est interressante et &#224; creuser.


Mouaip, en pratique, je vois pas bien la chose.:mouais: Un m&#233;diateur neutre ? Que ceux qui savent rester suisse l&#232;vent la main alors.

Par contre sur le vote blanc, c'&#233;tait une des pr&#233;rogatives de la r&#233;volution, en tant que ministre de ce gouvernement, j'entend qu'elle reste.\o/Na. Pouet pouet. 
Apr&#232;s on verra, mais &#231;a peut changer beaucoup de choses et ajouter un peu de piquant.
Edit : Et puis c'est anti-d&#233;mocratique de voter contre au lieu de voter pour, autant voter blanc.


----------



## Patamach (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Un rôle de médiateur me semble vraiment pas mal Tibo. Quelqu'un de neutre qui recentre le débat ou calme le jeu quand certains oublient que ça en est un.



Un garçon du genre de SonnyBoy en somme.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Mouaip, en pratique, je vois pas bien la chose.:mouais: Un médiateur neutre ? Que ceux qui savent rester suisse lèvent la main alors.



Ben j'essaie de l'être depuis le début, non pas suisse hein ça va pas la tête, mais neutre. 
:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce que je veux je l'ai écrit quelques postes plus haut, du moins en partie


si le peuple est souverain (comme tu sembles vouloir absolument le défendre  ), pourquoi ne pas prendre en compte les votes blancs qui sont une des formes d'expression du "peuple souverain" _(©Tibo)_ ?!......


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> La r&#233;ponse m'int&#233;resse aussi.
> Mais peu de chance que je change d'avis l&#224; dessus



Parce que j'estime qu'il y a un nombre suffisant de candidats susceptibles d'&#234;tre &#233;lus (potentiellement 29 au vu de la liste des points+les nouveaux arrivants) pour que le posteur lamba puisse tout de m&#234;me faire un choix y compris en votant pour lui-m&#234;me, non ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que j'estime qu'il y a un nombre suffisant de candidats susceptibles d'être élus (potentiellement 29 au vu de la liste des points+les nouveaux arrivants) pour que le posteur lambda puisse tout de même faire un choix, non ?


sur les tours précédents, j'ai voté par deux fois "blanc" ........ 
_oui je sais, je sais, je suis chiant aussi !!...._


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2006)

Alllloooooo  


Je ne comprend pas votre problème avec les votes blancs  Vu que le suffrage est exprimé en NOMBRE de voix, ils sont forcément exprimés. Le Chambelan dit : Il y a 22 voix pour Mado, 15 pour Tido.... ect... Et 2 voix blanches. 
Donc ils sont exprimés. Je comprend pas ce que vous voulez faire avec les votes blancs


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Moi je demanderai plut&#244;t &#224; Mado ce qu'elle entend par "les votes blancs comptent"
> Du genre si les pourcentages de vote blanc est sup&#233;rieur &#224; celui du candidat le mieux plac&#233;, on recommence tout?
> Je vois pas trop comment ils pourraient compter en fait.



C'&#233;tait juste pour pr&#233;ciser la notion de "votant" dans ce paragraphe relatif au conseil constit :
_* Le conseil constitutionnel*. Ok pour l'ouvrir &#224; un joueur. Il me semble qu'on pourrait poser comme condition qu'il ait particip&#233; au tour concern&#233;. En tant que votant ou en tant que candidat. Et les votes blancs compteront cette fois (un de mes dadas dans la vraie vie _ ) ! 






Nexka a dit:


> Je suis d'accord sur le fait que l'on doive laisser les modos en dehors de &#231;a.
> Par contre l'id&#233;e d'un m&#233;diateur est interressante et &#224; creuser.



Aucune r&#233;f&#233;rence aux modos ne sera faite dans la r&#233;daction.


----------



## Patamach (2 Octobre 2006)

*Si je peux me permettre.*

Le vote blanc ou en tout cas son comptage me semble être de première importance dans une démocratie. Ils expriment le plus souvent un mécontentement des électeurs qui ne se retrouvent dans aucune des forces en présence.

Et pouvoir compter ces mécontents renverra nos chers politiciens du fil à leurs responsabilités.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Alllloooooo




D&#233;sol&#233;e.. mais les m&#244;mes de la ma&#238;tresse du ch&#226;teau, ben... ils en ont rien &#224; foutre du ch&#226;teau


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> sur les tours précédents, j'ai voté par deux fois "blanc" ........
> _oui je sais, je sais, je suis chiant aussi !!...._



Je pense que tu es au moins d'accord avec tes propres idées donc tu aurais pu voter pour toi-même


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que j'estime qu'il y a un nombre suffisant de candidats susceptibles d'être élus (potentiellement 29 au vu de la liste des points+les nouveaux arrivants) pour que le posteur lambda puisse tout de même faire un choix, non ?


Tous les candidats ne sont pas actifs. Par exemple j'ai voté une fois pour Maïwen qui n'était pas là, donc ça a compté pour du beurre. On choisit plus en fonction des candidats vraiment présents ou qui veulent être maitre sur ce tour, et y en a pas tant que ça. Il faut laisser cette alternative. Et le vote blanc doit être pris en compte, surtout s'il est majoritaire, là, ça serait équivoque.


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je pense que tu es au moins d'accord avec tes propres idées donc tu aurais pu voter pour toi-même


Hinhinhin..... :rateau: 
j'avais même pas envie de voter pour moi !!.... :rose:


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2006)

Arffff c'était un Alllloooo général, il ne t'était pas adressé.

Bon je dois aller bosser, je vous laisse, mais le débat m'interresse. Il me semble bien que Nobody avait spécifié dans le scrutint que Macelene a voté blanc. 
donc pour moi les sufrages blanc étaient exprimés.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que j'estime qu'il y a un nombre suffisant de candidats susceptibles d'être élus (potentiellement 29 au vu de la liste des points+les nouveaux arrivants) pour que le posteur lambda puisse tout de même faire un choix, non ?



Non. Pas d'accord. Mais alors pas du tout.
Depuis quand la quantité suffirait à trouver son bonheur..
Bref.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Arffff c'&#233;tait un Alllloooo g&#233;n&#233;ral, il ne t'&#233;tait pas adress&#233;.
> 
> Bon je dois aller bosser, je vous laisse, mais le d&#233;bat m'interresse. Il me semble bien que Nobody avait sp&#233;cifi&#233; dans le scrutint que Macelene a vot&#233; blanc.
> donc pour moi les sufrages blanc &#233;taient exprim&#233;s.



Ils l'&#233;taient Nexka. Et je ne pensais pas ouvrir ce d&#233;bat, de fa&#231;on aussi large  Je voulais juste pr&#233;ciser que quand je dis votant, pour moi, voter blanc, c'est voter. Parce qu'effectivement en France les votes blancs ne sont pas d&#233;compt&#233;s. Et que je trouve &#231;a insupportable.
Et compte tenu de la r&#233;action de Tibo, il &#233;tait donc bien n&#233;cessaire de pr&#233;ciser.


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin..... :rateau:
> j'avais même pas envie de voter pour moi !!.... :rose:


 


mado a dit:


> Non. Pas d'accord. Mais alors pas du tout.
> Depuis quand la quantité suffirait à trouver son bonheur..
> Bref.


Voilà, je prends ces 2 citations là, pour appuyer. Le vote blanc est important, le vote blanc reste !


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Non. Pas d'accord. Mais alors pas du tout.
> Depuis quand la quantité suffirait à trouver son bonheur..
> Bref.


la qualité !... la qualité !!...  :love: :love:







:style:


----------



## Patamach (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> la qualité !... la qualité !!...  :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens pour une fois ... 
reduction mammaire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Tous les candidats ne sont pas actifs. Par exemple j'ai voté une fois pour Maïwen qui n'était pas là, donc ça a compté pour du beurre. On choisit plus en fonction des candidats vraiment présents ou qui veulent être maitre sur ce tour, et y en a pas tant que ça. Il faut laisser cette alternative. Et le vote blanc doit être pris en compte, surtout s'il est majoritaire, là, ça serait équivoque.



J'en reviens toujours au même : pourquoi ne pas défendre tes propres idées directement ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Non. Pas d'accord. Mais alors pas du tout.
> Depuis quand la quantité suffirait à trouver son bonheur..
> Bref.



Si tu n'es pas capable de créer ton propre bonheur en présentant tes idées puisque la possibilité est ici offerte librement de se présenter et d'être élu en un tour, personne ne le fera pour toi


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Tiens pour une fois ...
> reduction mammaire ?




Nan ! Je suis juste en train d'inspirer


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas capable de créer ton propre bonheur en présentant tes idées puisque la possibilité est ici offerte librement de se présenter et d'être élu en un tour, personne ne le fera pour toi


Mouaip mais vu les têtes d'affiche, y en a plus d'un qui doit se dire "Poooouh ! Ca vaut même pas le coup que je me présente". Alors qu'avec un vote blanc majoritaire, le mécontentement est clair et profitable à de nouvelles têtes. A mon humble avis. 
Et de toute façon, le vote blanc ne sera jamais majoritaire(ou alors je débouche le champagne ), et donc ça n'est pas tellement important de laisser passer ça.
Alors que par contre, les délateurs au piquet ! Médiateur, je préfère.
Et le reste du bla bla, faut pratiquer.
A la bouffe manant !\o/


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> puisque la possibilité est ici offerte librement de se présenter et d'être élu en un tour, personne ne le fera pour toi



J'avais emis l'idée d'un scrutin en 2 tours....ca se discute?


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

... y'en a un qui profite !!  
_ "y'a deux sortes de personnes; ceux qui causent et...."_ 






 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> J'avais emis l'id&#233;e d'un scrutin en 2 tours....ca se discute?



Tout peut se discuter apr&#232;s on est d'accord ou on ne l'est pas


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout peut se discuter après on est d'accord ou on ne l'est pas


comme d'hab' !!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je fais la m&#234;me remarque, mais invers&#233;e, comprenne qui pourra, ou voudra, &#224; propos de la soi-disante n&#233;cessit&#233; culpabilisante du _"vote utile"_...



La question est loin d'avoir &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;e  ou &#233;voqu&#233;e et pour cause  Cela dit, pourquoi ne pas d&#233;fendre tes id&#233;es en te pr&#233;sentant ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La question est loin d'avoir été abordée  ou évoquée et pour cause  Cela dit, pourquoi ne pas défendre tes idées en te présentant ?


j'ai pas dit quand on pouvait commencer à voter !!


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec ce _pas d'accord !_
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...




Tu vois qu'il peut y voir des trucs intéressants, ici aussi  

Oui Ned, tout se discute, mais au tour prochain ok ?  :love:


Bon quelques occupations familiales et je reviens.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Mouaip mais vu les têtes d'affiche, y en a plus d'un qui doit se dire "Poooouh ! Ca vaut même pas le coup que je me présente". Alors qu'avec un vote blanc majoritaire, le mécontentement est clair et profitable à de nouvelles têtes. A mon humble avis.
> Et de toute façon, le vote blanc ne sera jamais majoritaire(ou alors je débouche le champagne ), et donc ça n'est pas tellement important de laisser passer ça.
> Alors que par contre, les délateurs au piquet ! Médiateur, je préfère.
> Et le reste du bla bla, faut pratiquer.
> A la bouffe manant !\o/



just comin' from love. just comin' from earth.
Take a look to the moon
just have a look to the future
don't let the past take your mind
get your own memory
get your own sensibility

rust never sleep

spirit is your symphony
my love is in your personality
your heart is your spirit
my heart is your spirituality
........


merci melounette; 

vote blanc, c'est donner une importance sans nom à l'impuissance (et je suis impuissant devant l'abjection... (désolé du sens)
Même si je suis d'accord avec le fond. Mais ceci n'a rien à faire ici, la légereté et le non sens ne sont que les mamelles du chateau, volupté, doigté, sensualité. Gainsbourg, tu nous manques.:rose: 


désolé...:rose: 
*
C'est la fête, réjouissance, bombance,* :love:


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Donc.. Après de multiples relectures, et avec une réelle volonté d'ouverture, qui ne suffira pas à tout le monde j'en suis consciente, mais faire l'unanimité n'est jamais bon signe pour une démocratie, voilà ce que sera notre proposition.
Je la mets au vote.



LE BUT DU JEU

 Le Maître du Château est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
 Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points et de faire évoluer les règles.
 Les points ne donnent droit à rien d'autre que la considération de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

 Comment gagne-t-on des points ?

 Les points se gagnent en étant élu Maître du Château, en finissant deuxième d'un tour électoral (leader de l'opposition), en étant nommé Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donnés par le Maître du Château. Les points se perdent par volonté de l'exécuteur des basses besognes.

 Comment se passe un tour ?

 1. Prise de fonction du maître fraichement élu
 2. Le Maître nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
 3. Une éventuelle phase de conseil législatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil législatif)
 4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de début et de clôture de la campagne.
 5. Le Chambellan dépouille les résultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le décompte des points.
 Un tour ne peut durer plus de quinze jours.

 LES RÔLES

 Le Maître du Château :

 Il reçoit 5 points pour son élection.
 Il nomme le Chambellan et lexécuteur des basses uvres.
 Il distribue au maximum 5 points à sa guise (lui exclu).
 Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
 Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats consécutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui même.
 Le vote du Maître du Château ne peut être changé, sauf s'il est candidat à sa propre succession.


 Le Chambellan :

 Il reçoit 2 points pour sa nomination.
 Il fixe léchéance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP). A la date limite, il publie le résultat et le détail des votes reçus et, donc, désigne le nouveau maître (quil choisit en cas dégalité de votes).
 Il tient à jour le tableau des candidats.
 Il peut annuler le vote dau maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux quil reçoit (hors celui de lexécuteur et du Maître).
 Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
 Gardien de la probité des votes, le Chambellan ne peut être candidat au poste de maitre.

 Lexécuteur des basses uvres :

 Il peut retirer jusquà cinq points à dautres (hors le Maître du Château et lui-même).
 Il peut changer le vote dun participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Maître et du Chambellan)  il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien sûr le publiera à la fin du tour.
 Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

Une fois pourvus, les titulaires des postes (maître, chambellan, exécuteur) ne peuvent être destitués. En cas de démission, le maître nomme un remplaçant, les points acquis restent acquis.

 Le leader de lopposition :

 Cest le candidat arrivé en deuxième position quelque soit sont label Majorité/Opposition.
 Il reçoit deux points.
 Il peut « fédérer » des candidats (voir l'Opposition et la Majorité)

 Le terroriste désespéré :

 Un "terroriste désespéré" peut voir le jour au tour d'après, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
 Il peut choisir denvoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes reçus par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les électeurs qui auraient voté avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
 Le terroriste désespéré perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni être candidat, ni être électeur ni être chambellan.

Les pompiers-médiateurs :
Les pompiers-médiateurs sont chargés de prévenir les abus de jeu, de calmer ceux qui montent dans les tours, et de veiller à l'applicatoin des sanctions prononcés par le con-con. Sont pompiers-médiateurs le premier et le dernier votant (votes nuls et blancs compris) de chaque tour, cachet vbulletin faisant foi.

 L'attribution des rôles se fait selon la règle un pseudo/un rôle - une même personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un rôle par tour.

 L'opposition et la Majorité :

 Le leader de l'opposition peut fédérer des candidats autour de sa personne, même si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats déclarés doivent se rallier officiellement à lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la clôture du scrutin.
 Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs électeurs de leur ralliement. Néanmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point à l'issue du scrutin.

 Un candidat qui se réclamerait de la Majorité peut également fédérer des candidats, aux mêmes conditions. Le label "Majorité" doit être distribué par le Maître en place.


  LE DÉROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN

 Le scrutin est ouvert par décision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de début de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.

  Tout posteur enregistré peut voter et être candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
  Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est éligible au poste de Maître du Château, à condition qu'il :
  - déclare publiquement sa candidature.
  ou
  - qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient négatifs ou positifs).
  Tout vote porté sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

 Les votes sont enregistrés par MP auprès du chambellan. Tout vote envoyé hors période de campagne officielle, ou adressé à quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut être pris en compte.
  Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprimé compte. Le chambellan publie le détail des votes.

   RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES RÈGLES

   Honneur et Doigté

   Les joueurs doivent respecter les règles. C'est une question d'honneur.
   Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux règles.
   Le Maître décide de l'opportunité d'une sanction au manquement signalé.
   L'exécuteur des basses uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigté. Car le doigté est le pendant de l'honneur.

   Le pouvoir législatif

   Les règles peuvent être changées. C'est le pouvoir législatif.
   L'initiative législative appartient concurremment au Maître du Château, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
   Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
   Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de règle ne peut être reçue pendant la période de campagne officielle.
 Les propositions de modifications des règles doivent être présentées publiquement, et adoptées par le Conseil Législatif, en séance publique (pas de MP).
   Sont membres du Conseil :
 Le Maître, le Chambellan, lexécuteur, le leader de lopposition, ainsi que les trois premiers électeurs se prononçant. Le terroriste désespéré ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
   Les nouvelles règles sont promulguées avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent immédiatement.

Le con-con
En cas de forte contestation, il est créé un conseil constitutionnel, chargé de régler les conflits.
Le concon est constitué de 2 anciens maitres, d'un ancien chambellan, d'un électeur et ou candidat du dernier tour (votes blancs et nuls compris) et du chambellan en place au moment de la saisine.

Le conseil ne peut agir que sur saisine, il est saisi par au moins trois membres titulaires d'un des quatre principaux rôles (MC, Ch, Exé, LO) ou ayant obtenu des voix au dernier scrutin.

La saisine est publique. Dès que trois de ces membres ont saisi le conseil, le Maitre appelle à sa constitution.
Les 2 premiers anciens maitres, le premier ancien chambellan et le premier des autres électeurs et ou candidats du dernier tour (votes blancs et nuls compris) à souhaiter publiquement en faire partie sont désignés membres.
Les quatre membres désignés reçoivent un point. Ils sont en place pour deux tours. Ils ne peuvent exercer d'autres fonctions durant ces deux tours, ni briguer le poste de maitre.

Une fois saisi, le conseil statue tout d'abord sur la recevabilité de la saisine. Il s'exprime pour cela sur un fil annexe, à raison de 2 interventions maximum par membre. A l'issue de ce premier débat, le conseil vote publiquement pour recevoir ou non la saisine.
Si la saisine est reçue, le conseil débat sur le fond à raison de trois interventions maximum par membre. A l'issue du débat, le conseil vote publiquement.

En cas d'infraction reconnue grave, le concon peut prononcer la déchéance des droits civiques des mis en cause. Cette déchéance ne peut être prononcée pour plus de deux tours. Elle peut être levée par une autre séance du conseil.

La délibération du concon fait foi, et ne souffre pas de contestation. Les joueurs se doivent de la respecter. En cas de non-respect le concon fait appel au corps des pompiers-médiateurs.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Et je vote pour


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

Pour.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> *Si tu n'es pas capable de cr&#233;er ton propre bonheur en pr&#233;sentant tes id&#233;es* puisque la possibilit&#233; est ici offerte librement de se pr&#233;senter et d'&#234;tre &#233;lu en un tour, personne ne le fera pour toi


Je r&#234;ve.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je rêve.



I have a dream, on dit


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

pour aussi


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je rêve.


arrêtes de rêver... :rateau: :rateau:



je vote pour la proposition...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

Je vote contre.


----------



## Nobody (2 Octobre 2006)

"    L'initiative législative appartient concurremment au Maître du Château, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
   Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour."

Je ne pense pas que cette règle soit respectée ici.
Je compte plus que 3 propositions et toutes émanent du même personnage.

Copie à revoir, je pense.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pour.



Une vraie girouette !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> "    L'initiative législative appartient concurremment au Maître du Château, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
> Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour."
> 
> Je ne pense pas que cette règle soit respectée ici.
> ...



Oui, mais bon, on voit tout de suite comment il conçoivent la démocratie  Au moins, c'est évident.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Moi aussi. POUR.

Je d&#233;velopperai un peu plus tard. D&#233;cid&#233;ment, ce jeu est enfin buvable. &#199;a change des querelles st&#233;riles de d'habitude...

Ah oui. Tant que j'y suis.
Les mod&#233;rateurs aimeraient s&#251;rement se prononcer eux-m&#234;mes plut&#244;t que de lire les belles assurances de tout un chacun(e) &#224; leur sujet. Les mod&#233;rateurs ne sont pas compl&#232;tement d&#233;biles et par contre, arrivent &#224; &#234;tre tout &#224; fait navr&#233;s par la lecture de certains posts dont le but de faire cesser ce jeu n'est que trop mal dissimul&#233;.

Bref. Oui. On sait lire. Oui, il semblerait que nous soyons m&#234;me capable de comprendre. Et ouf... de la s&#233;rieuse l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;. Enfin.

Merci mado  et les autres, bien entendu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3994065 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui. Tant que j'y suis.
> Les mod&#233;rateurs aimeraient s&#251;rement se prononcer eux-m&#234;mes plut&#244;t que de lire les belles assurances de tout un chacun(e) &#224; leur sujet. Les mod&#233;rateurs ne sont pas compl&#232;tement d&#233;biles et par contre, arrivent &#224; &#234;tre tout &#224; fait navr&#233;s par la lecture de certains posts dont le but de faire cesser ce jeu n'est que trop mal dissimul&#233;.
> 
> Bref. Oui. On sait lire. Oui, il semblerait que nous soyons m&#234;me capable de comprendre. Et ouf... de la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;. Enfin.



Je pense que c'est donn&#233; pour moi donc je le prends comme tel. SAuf que je pr&#233;cise que :

1 - je ne vois pas pourquoi vous ne pourriez pas intervenir en tant que candidat
2 - que je n'ai jamais dit que vous ne pouviez pas lire et comprendre
3 - que je n'ai jamais tent&#233; de faire arr&#234;ter le jeu
4 - que s'il doit y avoir une police interne au jeu pourquoi ne pas la cr&#233;er dans le jeu parce que de toute fa&#231;on vous &#234;tes gardiens de la charte. Pourquoi m&#233;langer jeu et charte ?


----------



## katelijn (2 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> pour aussi


Bon , ça n'a pas d'importance mais "pour"


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

Ah bin j'ai pas le droit de vote, je viens de m'en apercevoir.:rateau: C'est ballot, j'étais en train de voter.


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

le chambellan peut-il-faire un oukase ?!.... 
_(ou faut-il-que l'on propose un texte pour &#231;a ?!!...) _
que l'on sorte de cette "_envie_" de blocage....


----------



## katelijn (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, on voit tout de suite comment il conçoivent la démocratie  Au moins, c'est évident.




 Et c'est quoi?


----------



## Nobody (2 Octobre 2006)

Oui, parce que, franchement, ces petites propositions ne feront pas que le jeu soit plus agréable. Ca ne causera que lenteur et problèmes d'interprétations. Mais si une nouvelle règle est proposée, elle est accueillie différemment selon le posteur.

"Selon que vous serez etc..."

Ici aussi.



Bon, en tout cas, bon jeu, amusez-vous bien entre vous. Je pense que c'est votre but, d'ailleurs: éliminer ceux qui ne vous ressemble pas. Il y a un nom pour ça. Vous voyez?

Salut.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Donc.. Après de multiples relectures, et avec une réelle volonté d'ouverture, qui ne suffira pas à tout le monde j'en suis consciente, mais faire l'unanimité n'est jamais bon signe pour une démocratie, voilà ce que sera notre proposition.
> Je la mets au vote.
> 
> 
> ...



Irrecevable : vous avez droit à deux propositions maximum. Une pour vous et une pour votre Chambellan. J'en compte 7.

Je cite : 
"Le pouvoir législatif

Les règles peuvent être changées. C'est le pouvoir législatif.
L'initiative législative appartient concurremment au Maître du Château, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour."


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> " L'initiative législative appartient concurremment au Maître du Château, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
> Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour."
> 
> Je ne pense pas que cette règle soit respectée ici.
> ...



Celle-là, elle m'a toujours fait rire. Depuis le début du jeu, on fait des modifications en salves. Ce qui est interdit, c'est de faire ce qui a été fait le tour d'avant : plusieurs propositions mises au vote successivement, émanant des mêmes.
Mais proposer plusieurs modifications en une fois, rien ne l'empêche dans le texte.




			
				tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie girouette !



Ah bon ?   Il n'y a là-dedans que ce que je souhaitais. Il faut vraiment aimer tout comprendre de travers, et s'opposer pour dire de s'opposer, jusqu'à se contredire, pour y voir le contraire.
Il n'y a pas tout ce que je souhaitais, mais c'est une autre histoire. Je ne suis ni maître ni chambellan. Je suis juste responsable de ce sur quoi j'ai travaillé avec d'autres.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> d'ailleurs: éliminer ceux qui ne vous ressemble pas. Il y a un nom pour ça. Vous voyez?


J'ai vu le tour précédent.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Bon, en tout cas, bon jeu, amusez-vous bien entre vous. Je pense que c'est votre but, d'ailleurs: éliminer ceux qui ne vous ressemble pas. Il y a un nom pour ça. Vous voyez?


C'est une épidémie. Une petite, c'est vrai. Mais j'imagine que c'est parce que nous sommes de grands extravagants et que rien n'est aussi noir que nous le fantasmons.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

Je vote pour la proposition de Mado, Ô grande maîtresse du chateau. 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3994065 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. POUR.
> 
> Je développerai un peu plus tard. Décidément, ce jeu est enfin buvable. Ça change des querelles stériles de d'habitude...
> 
> ...



Alors, non. Je vote contre.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est une proposition globale et cohérente. Proposée au vote comme telle.
Les votes qui se sont exprimés en nombre en témoignent.

2 innovations par ailleurs. Les autres points étant des précisions de points de règles existantes, qu'il s'avérait nécessaire de faire pour que le jeu retrouve un peu de fluidité.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Celle-là, elle m'a toujours fait rire. Depuis le début du jeu, on fait des modifications en salves. Ce qui est interdit, c'est de faire ce qui a été fait le tour d'avant : plusieurs propositions mises au vote successivement, émanant des mêmes.
> Mais proposer plusieurs modifications en une fois, rien ne l'empêche dans le texte.



En gros vous voulez jouer entre vous un point c'est tout. Sympathique.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est une proposition globale et cohérente. Proposée au vote comme telle.
> Les votes qui se sont exprimés en nombre en témoignent.


Les votes, c'est comme les morts : on leur fait dire ce qu'on veut.
Que la proposition soit "globale et cohérente", je n'en disconviens pas, bien au contraire. Cette cohérence se fait au détriment de l'exercice le plus élémentaire de la démocratie, mais si cela vous échappe, tant pis.


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En gros vous voulez jouer entre vous un point c'est tout. Sympathique.



Non, on essaye de ne pas confondre le sens du mot "proposition" avec celui de "modification".



Y'a eu assez de votes, là, ou pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En gros vous voulez jouer entre vous un point c'est tout. Sympathique.


En gros tu veux jouer à ton jeu dès le départ, en voulant par perdre de point sinon il perd son intérêt (!) en le mêlant a des vieilles questions de bar quitte a tout niquer (!) en refusant que quelqu'un d'autre soit l'opposition (!) : tu joues à ton jeu et on si adapte, seulement le truc, c'est que la diversité elle a lieu sans _forcément_ toi.

Personne n'est empêché de jouer ou alors montre-le, et là, tu auras du mal, beaucoup de mal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Non, on essaye de ne pas confondre le sens du mot "proposition" avec celui de "modification".



Allons, allons ne jouez pas à ça vous êtes logiquement au-dessus.


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les votes, c'est comme les morts : on leur fait dire ce qu'on veut.
> Que la proposition soit "globale et coh&#233;rente", je n'en disconviens pas, bien au contraire. Cette coh&#233;rence se fait au d&#233;triment de l'exercice le plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire de la d&#233;mocratie, mais si cela vous &#233;chappe, tant pis.



J'ai l'impression, compte tenu d'un contexte difficile, d'avoir tout de m&#234;me r&#233;ussi &#224; instaurer un &#233;change.
O&#249; des tas d'aspects du jeu ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233;s. Sur le fond, sur la forme. Argument&#233;s. Mis en perspective m&#234;me. C'est en &#231;a que je pense sinc&#232;rement que cette proposition se juge globalement.
Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir offens&#233; la d&#233;mocratie.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

Heureusement que clairement ce jeu a &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u pour &#234;tre anti nioube, se foutre de leur gueule, foutre la merde. 

Ah ? non ? ah une construction int&#233;ress&#233;e ? comme par hasard


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Personne n'est empêché de jouer ou alors montre-le, et là, tu auras du mal, beaucoup de mal.



Je ris. Entre vos magouilles de doubles pseudo et j'en passe on se demande vraiment de qui vous vous moquez ! Jouez bien entre vous. Je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'ai l'impression, compte tenu d'un contexte difficile, d'avoir tout de même réussi à instaurer un échange.
> Où des tas d'aspects du jeu ont été évoqués. Sur le fond, sur la forme. Argumentés. Mis en perspective même. C'est en ça que je pense sincèrement que cette proposition se juge globalement.
> Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir offensé la démocratie.


Je n'ai pas dit que vous l'aviez fait. Vous avez pris l'avis de chacun, c'est vrai. Mais au final, ce sont les propositions de rezba que l'on retrouve (oui, je sais, elles sont collectives, c'est plus pratique à défendre).
Ce que je dis, c'est que les modifications proposées, particulièrement celle empêchant la révocation, vont à l'encontre de l'usage le plus courant en République. Il est vrai que vous ne copiez pas la réalité. D'après votre ministre, vous la singez. J'admets que c'est assez réussi.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ris. Entre vos magouilles de doubles pseudo et j'en passe on se demande vraiment de qui vous vous moquez ! Jouez bien entre vous. Je vous souhaite de bien vous amuser.


C'est arriv&#233; une fois et une seule, et ce n'&#233;tait pas une chose interdite &#224; ce moment. D'autre question ? quand vous futes nomm&#233;e leader sans aucune raison, vous n'avez pas gueul&#233;. Vous commentez ce fait  cette fois ? Allez commentez-le plut&#244;t que votre politique de terre br&#251;l&#233;e !


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les votes, c'est comme les morts : on leur fait dire ce qu'on veut.
> Que la proposition soit "globale et coh&#233;rente", je n'en disconviens pas, bien au contraire. Cette coh&#233;rence se fait au d&#233;triment de l'exercice le plus &#233;l&#233;mentaire de la d&#233;mocratie, mais si cela vous &#233;chappe, tant pis.



Arr&#234;te de parler par p&#233;riphrase et par incantation. La conception de la d&#233;mocratie que tu d&#233;fends, celle de la destitution et des fonctionnaires partiaux, c'est la conception au mieux thermidorienne, au pire napol&#233;onienne. D&#233;veloppe donc, que l'on parle au fond. Parce que la destitution, par exemple, ce n'est pas un vocable r&#233;publicain. On r&#233;voque des fonctionnaires, pour faits graves. Mais on ne les destitue pas. Ni les fonctionnaires, ni les ministres. On n&#233;gocie leur d&#233;part. Et entre un moment n&#233;goci&#233; et un moment non n&#233;goci&#233;, il y a toute la diff&#233;rence entre l'autoritarisme et le reste.

Moi je souhaite que les r&#232;gles soient suffisamment stables pour que l'enjeu &#233;lectoral ne porte plus &#224; contestation st&#233;rile, et que les coups de force, dont nous avons eu un certain nombre d'illustrations, soient rel&#233;gu&#233;s un moment au profit d'autres aspects du jeu : la mise en &#339;uvre de programmes, le jeu de r&#244;le du gouvernement, l'opposition sur des conceptions du jeu ou du "voter ensemble". Je fais donc ce que je peux pour limiter le pouvoir destructeur de ceux qui ne savent pas r&#233;sister &#224; l'ivresse destructrice du pouvoir.
Je ne suis pas le seul &#224; partager cette vision du jeu. Les modifications de r&#232;gles propos&#233;es ici sont largement collectives. Personnellement, seul le "con-con" me tenait vraiment &#224; c&#339;ur, et cela faisait plusieurs tours que j'&#233;changeais l&#224;-dessus avec grug et ponkhead. Je ne suis pas le seul, et je pense que nous &#233;tions largement majoritaires sur ce tour l&#224;. Et je l'esp&#232;re sur le tour d'apr&#232;s.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'ai l'impression, compte tenu d'un contexte difficile, d'avoir tout de même réussi à instaurer un échange.



Vous n'instaurez rien, les gens acceptent ou non de dialoguer. J'ai accepté de dialoguer et on voit ce que ça donne ! 7 propositions en 1 ! À vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire. Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est une proposition globale et coh&#233;rente. Propos&#233;e au vote comme telle.
> Les votes qui se sont exprim&#233;s en nombre en t&#233;moignent.
> 
> 2 innovations par ailleurs. *Les autres points &#233;tant des pr&#233;cisions de points de r&#232;gles existantes*, qu'il s'av&#233;rait n&#233;cessaire de faire pour que le jeu retrouve un peu de fluidit&#233;.


  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> En gros vous voulez jouer entre vous un point c'est tout. Sympathique.


Tibo... il n'est pas question de jouer entre soi... entre qui ?!... 
je ne suis pas l&#224; depuis assez longtemps pour conna&#238;tre toutes vos "embrouilles", j'ai juste envie de jouer...
*et vos histoires je m'en bat les c******s... et grave !!

* que tu ai envie de d&#233;fendre (_c'est un jeu, hein !!_) la "d&#233;mocratie", ok : joli r&#244;le... 
par contre j'aime bien jouer aux &#233;checs et pas au bingo...
de ce que tu veux "amener" r&#233;sultera un nivellement et "appauvrissement" du jeu ...
et l&#224; j'ai l'impression( d&#233;trompe moi !) que tu fais du blocage syst&#233;matique... 
c'est un jeu et je ne comprend pas ton... "_jeu_"....... 


 

P.S : *C'EST UN JEU !!!..... * :style:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous n'instaurez rien, les gens acceptent ou non de dialoguer. J'ai accepté de dialoguer et on voit ce que ça donne ! 7 propositions en 1 ! À vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire. Amusez-vous bien !


J'ai fais 34 fois la même remarque sous votre règne (qui a en plus coupé toutes les discussion de force) : vous m'avez pété au nez. Une autre question ?


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous n'instaurez rien, les gens acceptent ou non de dialoguer. J'ai accept&#233; de dialoguer et on voit ce que &#231;a donne ! 7 propositions en 1 ! &#192; vaincre sans p&#233;ril on triomphe sans gloire. Amusez-vous bien !



J'ai &#233;t&#233; ton ministre, tibo. Et mes propositions, tu t'en es foutue. Ne parle donc pas de concertation.  Dans ce d&#233;bat, non seulement tu n'as pas fait une ouverture, mais tu as fait de l'opposition syst&#233;matique. Tu as m&#234;me fini par proposer le contraire de ce que tu avais d&#233;fendu quelques tours avant.
Mais tu as l'initiative l&#233;gislative. Sers-t'en.


----------



## katelijn (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Tibo... il n'est pas question de jouer entre soi... entre qui ?!...
> je ne suis pas là depuis assez longtemps pour connaître toutes vos "embrouilles", j'ai juste envie de jouer...
> *et vos histoires je m'en bat les c******s... et grave !!
> 
> ...


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

You're right.

Episode l&#233;gislatif fini, pour moi.
Je vais remplir mon r&#244;le de ministre de l'ext&#233;rieur.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

Terre br&#251;l&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Arrête de parler par périphrase et par incantation. La conception de la démocratie que tu défends, celle de la destitution et des fonctionnaires partiaux, c'est la conception au mieux thermidorienne, au pire napoléonienne. Développe donc, que l'on parle au fond.


Il ne me semble pas avoir manqué de clarté. Sans doute d'écoute.
Je défends le droit de révocation parce qu'il est simplement normal que le Maître qui accorde sa confiance puisse la retirer. En outre, cela permet également de faire participer plus de joueurs, ce qui était l'un des objectifs à atteindre le plus rapidement. Le reste, n'est que détail : Dans quelles conditions révoquer ? Quand ne peut-on pas le faire ? Quid des points supprimés et/ou obtenus ? Mais il me semble bien vain d'en discuter, puisque vous vous obstinez depuis le départ à ne rien vouloir entendre. Chacun peut, à cet égard, voir le soin particulier que vous mettez à parler de "destitution" là où, depuis belle lurette (depuis votre destitution ?) je ne parle plus que de "révocation"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai été ton ministre, tibo. Et mes propositions, tu t'en es foutue. Ne parle donc pas de concertation.  Dans ce débat, non seulement tu n'as pas fait une ouverture, mais tu as fait de l'opposition systématique. Tu as même fini par proposer le contraire de ce que tu avais défendu quelques tours avant.
> Mais tu as l'initiative législative. Sers-t'en.



Tes propositions je m'en suis foutue ? Non mais tu plaisantes là ? Tu les as faites au moment où elles ne pouvaient plus être votées ! Pour l'opposition systématique tu te contredis dans ta propre phrase ! Tu dis toi même que je viens de modifier ma proposition antérieure et pour cause je l'ai fait pour le bien du jeu et surtout le confort des joueurs ! L'initiative législative ? Là aussi tu plaisantes non ? Je suis prête à parier que vu que vous avez ignoré le reste, vous ferez une salve pour l'empêcher de passer. Tu vois c'est bête à dire mais j'ai autre chose à faire que me lever à 3 heures du matin avec 3 autres posteurs pour tenter de faire passer quelque chose !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tes propositions je m'en suis foutue ? Non mais tu plaisantes l&#224; ? Tu les as faites au moment o&#249; elles ne pouvaient plus &#234;tre vot&#233;es ! Pour l'opposition syst&#233;matique tu te contredis dans ta propre phrase ! Tu dis toi m&#234;me que je viens de modifier ma proposition ant&#233;rieure et pour cause je l'ai fait pour le bien du jeu et surtout le confort des joueurs ! L'initiative l&#233;gislative ? L&#224; aussi tu plaisantes non ? Je suis pr&#234;te &#224; parier que vu que vous avez ignor&#233; le reste, vous ferez une salve pour l'emp&#234;cher de passer. Tu vois c'est b&#234;te &#224; dire mais j'ai autre chose &#224; faire que me lever &#224; 3 heures du matin avec 3 autres posteurs pour tenter de faire passer quelque chose !


L&#224; tu d&#233;cris tes propositions faites exactement dans ce contexte &#224; la moins une alors que d'autres trainaient depuis des jours... pas de bol, d'autres questions ? tu plaisantes??? allez tu veux pas que ce jeu continue hein ?  l'initiative tu ne t'en est pas servi pendant 349 tours


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

Bon 

Si on reprenait le jeu..


Ok, je veux bien assumer le rôle de celle qui aura fait un putsh démocratique (mon côté mitterrandien , laisser une trace dans l'histoire, même si je préfère celles laissées dans  des draps froissés..)

Je promulgue donc la nouvelle constitution.


Et je retourne dans ma chambre rose, à la découverte d'un livre plein de promesses.

:love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

ne pouvant &#234;tre ni r&#233;voqu&#233;, ni destitu&#233; dans l'&#233;tat actuel des r&#232;gles du jeu...
je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de revenir &#224; de meilleures dispositions, M'sieurs, Dames...

bien que n'ayant jamais pratiqu&#233; la langue russe, je pense que je vais finir par en venir &#224; "_&#233;diter_" des "oukases" !... 


merci (_spassiba !!..._), de votre attention...   
_
j'aurais jamais imagin&#233; prendre le pouvoir de cette fa&#231;on..._ 

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je promulgue donc la nouvelle constitution.


_Acta est fabula_. Retournez à votre chambre rose, je m'en retourne à ma poussière.


----------



## katelijn (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon
> 
> Si on reprenait le jeu..
> 
> ...



Señora Mado, mis respetos!


----------



## mado (2 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> _Acta est fabula_. Retournez &#224; votre chambre rose, je m'en retourne &#224; ma poussi&#232;re.



Y'en a aussi ici malheureusement.


J'esp&#232;re que vous passerez me voir, dans cette chambre poussi&#233;reuse. Je laisserai mes coordonn&#233;es dans le livre des maitres. Et je ne doute pas qu'un jour, vous l'ouvrirez de nouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Parce que la destitution, par exemple, ce n'est pas un vocable républicain.


Comme je viens de vous le dire, relisez donc mes interventions (elles ne sont pas nombreuses). Vous constaterez que c'est un mot que vous employez bien plus souvent que moi.



rezba a dit:


> On révoque des fonctionnaires, pour faits graves. Mais on ne les destitue pas. Ni les fonctionnaires, ni les ministres. On négocie leur départ. Et entre un moment négocié et un moment non négocié, il y a toute la différence entre l'autoritarisme et le reste.


Votre angélisme n'a d'égal que votre habileté à interpréter la réalité républicaine dans le sens qui vous arrange. Je suppose qu'il faudra que les joueurs s'en accommodent. Moi, j'en ai fini.


----------



## unizu carn (2 Octobre 2006)

Ça y'est, on peut jouer ?




mado a dit:


> Et je retourne dans ma chambre rose, à la découverte d'un livre plein de promesses.
> 
> :love:



"Sofia lui confie que son piercing de langue accroit les sensations du partenaire durant la fellation. Laurent s'en trouve quelque peu désorienté".
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> J'espère que vous passerez me voir, dans cette chambre poussiéreuse. Je laisserai mes coordonnées dans le livre des maitres. Et je ne doute pas qu'un jour, vous l'ouvrirez de nouveau.


Ma chère, nos divergences sont politiques, rien d'autre. Et rien ne saurait me priver à l'avenir du charme de votre compagnie.


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

Bon euh...je sais plus moi du coup, on fait quoi ? 

Sinon, j'ai toujours ma révolution dans mon baluchon, n'hésitez pas, hein. 
Ou alors une petite grève ? Avec une belle manif.:love: 
Non ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon euh...je sais plus moi du coup, on fait quoi ?
> 
> Sinon, j'ai toujours ma révolution dans mon baluchon, n'hésitez pas, hein.
> Ou alors une petite grève ? Avec une belle manif.:love:
> Non ?


et le knout, tu connais ?!......


----------



## Melounette (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et le knout, tu connais ?!......


Arf, je vois que nous avons les mêmes valeurs. Justement j'en ai besoin pour un autre fil, je te l'emprunte si tu permets.


----------



## katelijn (2 Octobre 2006)

unizu carn a dit:


> Ça y'est, on peut jouer ?D


Ils serait temps ...






unizu carn a dit:


> "Sofia lui confie que son piercing de langue accroit les sensations du partenaire durant la fellation. Laurent s'en trouve quelque peu désorienté".
> :love:


Encore une pipelette ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

Il est malin le Ponk.

Il ouvre un fil pour que tout le monde s'engueule, comme &#231;a il aura le forum pour lui tout seul...

Diviser pour mieux r&#233;gner, hein, c'est &#231;a mon salaud!!!!


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est malin le Ponk.
> 
> Il ouvre un fil pour que tout le monde s'engueule, comme ça il aura le forum pour lui tout seul...
> 
> Diviser pour mieux régner, hein, c'est ça mon salaud!!!!


tu veux un maroquin ?!....


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et là j'ai l'impression( détrompe moi !) que tu fais du blocage systématique...
> c'est un jeu et je ne comprend pas ton... "_jeu_".......



Je déplore qu'il n'y ait pas que toi qui ne comprenne pas.


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est malin le Ponk.
> 
> Il ouvre un fil pour que tout le monde s'engueule, comme ça il aura le forum pour lui tout seul...
> 
> Diviser pour mieux régner, hein, c'est ça mon salaud!!!!



_penser à bannir rezba, PonkHead, mado, Grug, ed_the_head, TibomonG4, *****, ******** et ce sale *** de Blork de la Horde !!    

dites ? c'est quoi ce barnum ? on dirait Jumbo ! :affraid:

moi, je dis, ça me donne pas envie de jouer : on se croirait trop dans la vraie vie. _


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3994244 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> moi, je dis, ça me donne pas envie de jouer : on se croirait trop dans la vraie vie.
> 
> _



Même la chambre rose 

Je vais me vexer


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Même la chambre rose
> 
> Je vais me vexer




_hmmmm... 

j'ai quelque souvenir d'une nuit entoilée... _


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3994253 a dit:
			
		

> _hmmmm...
> 
> j'ai quelque souvenir d'une nuit entoilée... _



Bon, alors dis leur toi que je suis voluptueuse ! :love:

J'ai une réputation à tenir !


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon, alors dis leur toi que je suis voluptueuse ! :love:
> 
> J'ai une r&#233;putation &#224; tenir !



_il n'y a pas que ta r&#233;putation que tu sais tenir... aheummm... kof kof ! :rose::rose::love::love::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:_


_bon, je crois que je vais aller me coucher en laissant l'air nantais bien glacial ce soir entrer pleinement dans mon studio... _


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

Si tu veux, on teste les pompiers, dès ce soir  


Bonne nuit


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Si tu veux, on teste les pompiers, dès ce soir
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit





_Au secours, ça crame de partout chez moi, fait super chaud d'un coup _


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> _Au secours, ça crame de partout chez moi, fait super chaud d'un coup _




Ok, j'ouvre mon congel et j'arrive. Zubro/chocolat ce soir 


Ravie de vous voir aussi :love:


----------



## teo (3 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ok, j'ouvre mon congel et j'arrive. Zubro/chocolat ce soir
> 
> 
> Ravie de vous voir aussi :love:



Y'a un pot de Haagen Das qui est à côté de la bison


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2006)

vu le "_bordel ambiant_"... je vous propose  de relancer le "_bordel ambulant_"... 
&#201;&#233;&#233;&#233;h oui !! la campagne va &#234;tre relanc&#233;e, vous allez pouvoir donner cours &#224; votre imagination pour le (la) candidate de votre choix.... 
commencer vos campagnes d'affichage et faire rouler vos Q.G de campagnes.... 
Melounette pourra enfin jouer avec de vrais explosifs..... 
et moi, tirer... ma r&#233;v&#233;rence !! _(_ _bande de cancrelats !! _  _)_

pour l'instant profitez de votre nuit et de votre matin&#233;e _(__dans la volupt&#233;_ _!!)_....  :love:

*vous pourrez rimer et haranguer les foules &#224; partir de demain : Mardi 13h30 (03 octobre, bande de nases!!) jusqu'au mercredi (11 octobre, bande de rigolos !!) de la semaine suivante 13h30; date de cl&#244;ture dudit scrutin...  

*
P.S : oui je fais une annonce tardive, de nuit, pour qu'elle soit moins "noy&#233;e" dans le flot des contributions... 
(enfin, j'esp&#232;re !!... )


----------



## ExitToShell (3 Octobre 2006)

J'ai (la chance) d'avoir toujours 40 post de retard  et ai vu un Monsieur avec de grosses moustaches se plaindre que l'on lui ait "p&#233;t&#233; au nez".
Diable! mais dans quelle position pouvait il bien &#234;tre pour subir pareille avanie ? 

edit: je n'ai vu aucun texte dans la constitution g&#233;rant les flatuosit&#233;s &#233;pistolaires, une lacune ...


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2006)

Rhhhhhhaaaaaa  Quand je suis partie tout le monde était à peu prés calme!!! Mais c'est quoi ce bordel!!!!  



Bon du coup j'ai un train de retard. 


Alors je suis d'accord avec Tibo, trop de propositions ont été faites. J'en vois pas 7   mais bon quand même.

Le problème c'est qu'il y a au moins quatre changements qui ont provoqués moult débats  
Je cite: 

- Le probléme des votes blancs 
- Les pompiers médiateurs
- La destitution ou non des Chambellants et de l'executeur.
- Le concon

*Puisque ces changements ont apporté un débat, ils ont de l'importance, ce n'est pas juste une "précision de régles du jeu" Je pense qu'on doit les considérer à part entière comme une proposition.* Une précision va de soi dans l'ordre des choses, ici elles lévent trop d'objections.

Donc désolée Mado, même si à priori je suis d'accord avec la majorité de ces propositions, je pense que dans le but de respecter les régles, vous allez devoir en choisir juste 2.


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

Me dites pas que c'est le jour de la Marmotte ??!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon euh...je sais plus moi du coup, on fait quoi ?
> 
> Sinon, j'ai toujours ma révolution dans mon baluchon, n'hésitez pas, hein.
> Ou alors une petite grève ? Avec une belle manif.:love:
> Non ?



Coucou  

bienvenue à la révolution. Joins toi à nous camarade terroriste, hurles tes revendications pendant la manifessetation de cet après midi. Devant la chambre rose à 14hoo.

La volupté et le doigté sont annexés par le pouvoir. 

Madame maitresse, vous pro-mittes bien des choses douces, le peuple n'en a vu la queue d'une. Nous demandons répartition des caresses et de la sensualité. Vous ne pouvez laisser le bon peuple aux portes du chatiau.

Viens melounette, nous allons leur montrer ce qu'est un mouvement revendicatif sensuel. :love:


----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> vous pro-mittes bien des choses douces, le peuple n'en a vu la queue d'une



Mais elle en à pas la maîîîîîîîîîtreeeeeeeeseuuuuuuuuu.......


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Viens melounette, nous allons leur montrer ce qu'est un mouvement revendicatif sensuel. :love:


 
A l'heure de la sieste ?
Je saurai être attentive à vos revendications..


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

... pom pom pom ...
&#231;a va ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Saloperie de marmotte ouais... :sleep:


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3994498 a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de marmotte ouais... :sleep:



_Kessidi le beutche ? :hein:_


----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3994498 a dit:
			
		

> Saloperie de marmotte ouais... :sleep:



En plus c'est elle qui met le chocolat dans le papier alu, *elle doit s'en foutre plein la panse Ouais !!!   *


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Y'a deux marmottes [MGZ], celles-l&#224; n'entrent pas dans mes consid&#233;rations n&#233;gatives


----------



## Melounette (3 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> bienvenue à la révolution. Joins toi à nous camarade terroriste, hurles tes revendications pendant la manifessetation de cet après midi. Devant la chambre rose à 14hoo.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaah ! Bin voilà. 
Bon alors d'abord faut négocier pour la transaction des fluides truc à moi que j'ai dans mon bureau.:love: Ensuite on voit.....
Et c'est moi qui fait les banderoles et qui tient le porte voix.


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3994506 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a deux marmottes [MGZ], celles-là n'entrent pas dans mes considérations négatives




_fais gaffe, ya aussi des petits poneys... tout gentils tout mignon tout plein...  avec de jolies petites croupes... j'dis ça j'dis rien... mais comme ils sont super copains avec les marmottes à bazooka, j'voudrais pas que tu glisses aussi sur ce sujet... :rateau:_


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Me dites pas que c'est le jour de la Marmotte ??!


nan ! c'est le jour du lancement du scrutin !!.....  
c'est parti les "_marioles_", vous pouvez vous d&#233;cha&#238;ner et haranguer les foules...... 
cl&#244;ture du scrutin; mercredi 11 &#224; 13h30..... 


P.S : vaz'y Melounette !!...  

&#233;dit : allez !! le "_match de catch_" est lanc&#233;...


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2006)

Votez Roberto !!......


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Votez Roberto !!......



Ouais !!! 
Dis toi, t'es pas encore Chambellan des fois ? la déontologie, bordel !!!


----------



## Melounette (3 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> P.S : vaz'y Melounette !!...
> 
> édit : allez !! le "_match de catch_" est lancé...


 
ahem...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Y'a des fessées qui se sont perdues hier   
Faîtes gaffes, il faut réveiller la marmotte en douceur sinon ...

Bon je suis pour la proposition, vous s'en foutez hein ?


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Y'a des fessées qui se sont perdues hier
> Faîtes gaffes, il faut réveiller la marmotte en douceur sinon ...
> 
> Bon je suis pour la proposition, vous s'en foutez hein ?



ça dépend : quelle proposition ?
:rose::rose:


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ​les pécés, les macs, etc..​


​



Plus que le cercle ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2006)

Il faut quand m&#234;me que je vous avertisse que jouer ici c'est prendre des risques consid&#233;rables et que des cons&#233;quences graves peuvent s'en suivre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Aaaaaaah ! Bin voilà.
> Bon alors d'abord faut négocier pour la transaction des fluides truc à moi que j'ai dans mon bureau.:love: Ensuite on voit.....
> Et c'est moi qui fait les banderoles et qui tient le porte voix.




*M***e,* j'ai raté l'heure de la sieste. :love: 


Bon, melounette, l'heure est grave, où est ton bureau, faut qu'on cause fluide tu disais, on va te leur faire un transport de chez truc de M***e de chez B****l de P****n de Pompe à C*l.


Deux dieu! 


Mado? t'es là? on arrive ... SUS (nan, pas de fôte d'otografe)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut quand même que je vous avertisse que jouer ici c'est prendre des risques considérables et que des conséquences graves peuvent s'en suivre.



ha, toasté par marraine :rose:  a ferais pu, promis:rose: 

Et la révolution, l'es où?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Avec la concierge, dans l'escalier...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995116 a dit:
			
		

> Avec la concierge, dans l'escalier...



tu tombes bien (comme toujours pour les chats)  


Je me présente à l'érection au chatiau. Le temps de préparer un discours et hop.

Melounette, j'ai besoin de tes talents; il faut jeter un éclairage juste sur le chatiau.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

Pr&#233;sentes toi, pr&#233;sentes toi... moi tant que &#231;a ressemble au mur des lamentations, &#231;a me passe au-dessus.
Bon amusement.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995140 a dit:
			
		

> Pr&#233;sentes toi, pr&#233;sentes toi... moi tant que &#231;a ressemble au mur des lamentations, &#231;a me passe au-dessus.
> Bon amusement.



oui, j'aime aussi beaucoup ce que vous faites


votez pour moi .


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2006)

pour information; dans ma signature il y a le dernier décompte des points (_pour le (la) futur chambellan(e)_ !  ) et la constitution nouvellement promulgée (_pour le futur(e) maïtre(sse_) ! )..... 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3995140 a dit:
			
		

> Présentes toi, présentes toi... moi tant que ça ressemble au mur des lamentations, ça me passe au-dessus.
> Bon amusement.


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

A louer (bail révocable à tout moment).

Chambre rose. Tout confort. 
Libre dans une semaine.



:love:


----------



## dool (3 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> A louer (bail révocable à tout moment).
> 
> Chambre rose. Tout confort.
> Libre dans une semaine.
> ...




Loué meublé ? Le personnel est fourni avec ?!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2006)

pur&#233;e j'avais m&#234;me pas saisi qu'il y avais eu la nouvele constit :rateau:


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Loué meublé ? Le personnel est fourni avec ?!



Ouaip, mais il a un peu servi je te préviens  



supermoquette a dit:


> purée j'avais même pas saisi qu'il y avais eu la nouvele constit :rateau:



Fais tourner, sm. Fais pas le suisse


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)

... in the Castle.....  :love:







_© Frazetta_​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)




----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)

je rappelle que l'on peut voter _(et donc comptabiliser les votes)_ pour toute personne se d&#233;clarant candidat(e) ou pour toute personne ayant des points_ (cf ma signature)_....


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2006)

ZRX est candidat. Au nom du DTC.

D'accord. Mais &#231;a veut dire quoi, ZRX ? Z&#233;ro en Retouches de piX ?
Pour moi, savoir &#231;a, c'est un pr&#233;alable.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Bon, bon ... c'est bien calme.

Elle est où la nouvelle constitution déjà ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2006)

L&#224;.

Tourne toi.


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Bon, bon ... c'est bien calme.
> 
> Elle est où la nouvelle constitution déjà ?


sors ta tête du... sable et regardes ma signature !...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

L'impartialit&#233; du suisse, maintenant il soutient l'opposition par voix d&#233;tourn&#233;e.

Je ne suis pas une mouche 

Merci Thirum.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

En l'état de la constitution et de ma compréhension, celle-là conduit à une espèce de bipartisme : d'une part, la MAJORITE (on peut aisément comprendre qu'il n'y ait qu'une majorité) et d'autre part, l'OPPOSITION. Dans le deuxième cas, pour quelle(s) raison(s) n'y a t-il pas des OPPOSITIONS ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonne remarque &#231;a. Comment peut-on s'opposer &#224; l'opposition quand on n'est pas de la majorit&#233; ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> En l'état de la constitution et de ma compréhension, celle-là conduit à une espèce de bipartisme : d'une part, la MAJORITE (on peut aisément comprendre qu'il n'y ait qu'une majorité) et d'autre part, l'OPPOSITION. Dans le deuxième cas, pour quelle(s) raison(s) n'y a t-il pas des OPPOSITIONS ?


Peut-&#234;tre parce que nous avons ici des ap&#244;tres de LeLay, qui ne jure que par le bi-partisme.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2006)

Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; faite mais &#231;a plait pas trop &#224; l'opposition  mais il n'y a pas qu'une majorit&#233;, par exemple moi j'aime pas rezba


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Mais la majorité c'est Mado :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995116 a dit:
			
		

> Avec la concierge, dans l'escalier...


Non, non, elle est là, elle prépare sa bombe tranquillou.


----------



## rezba (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3996232 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne remarque &#231;a. Comment peut-on s'opposer &#224; l'opposition quand on n'est pas de la majorit&#233; ?



1. Ne pas se rallier au leader de l'opposition.
2. Faire mieux que lui et devenir leader &#224; sa place.




supermoquette a dit:


> Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; faite mais &#231;a plait pas trop &#224; l'opposition  mais il n'y a pas qu'une majorit&#233;, par exemple moi j'aime pas rezba



Je t'aime pas non plus, et j'en fais pas un plat.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> ZRX est candidat. Au nom du DTC.
> 
> D'accord. Mais ça veut dire quoi, ZRX ? Zéro en Retouches de piX ?
> Pour moi, savoir ça, c'est un préalable.



là pour retrouver la signification de *DTC*
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3952574&postcount=5162


ZRXolivier; ben c'est simple olivier c'est mon prénom et ZRX c'est le nom qu'on m'a collé quand j'étais petit et qu'on m'a trouvé. Ben tiens. Je crois que ça veut dire: Zigounette Raidie sous X. mais je n'en suis pas sur, allez savoir. 

Non, je ne m'abaisserais pas à user de cette histoire pour attirer vos votes. :rose:  Tout petit déjà, on m'embêtait, personne ne m'aime, j'ai besoin d'être pris dans des bras féminins aimants ... et tout ça et tout ça.  A propos, je suis libre demain à l'heure de la sieste, si une de vous veut me bercer. 

Là; je travaille sur mon programme (niveau CM1, ça va décoiffer):love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Tout petit d&#233;j&#224;, on m'emb&#234;tait, personne ne m'aime, j'ai besoin d'&#234;tre pris dans des bras f&#233;minins aimants ... et tout &#231;a et tout &#231;a.  A propos, je suis libre demain &#224; l'heure de la sieste, si une de vous veut me bercer.
> 
> L&#224;; je travaille sur mon programme (niveau CM1, &#231;a va d&#233;coiffer):love:




N'est-ce pas la fonction d'une maraine aupr&#232;s de son filleul ?


----------



## ExitToShell (4 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'veux bien voter, mais j'sais pas o&#249; est l'urne  
Est elle en altuglas transparent 

ps: je n'ai pas encore re&#231;u ma "Carte des Lecteurs"


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je t'aime pas non plus, et j'en fais pas un plat.



On pourrait presque le regretter. Entre tes talents de _cuisinier_ et la chair de sm qui doit être sacrément parfumée, si on en croit ce qu'il ingurgite..


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2006)

:mouais: J'en crois pas un mot, la seule personne du forum &#224; m'avoir gout&#233; c'est


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2006)

Nobody ?


----------



## Melounette (4 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> :mouais: J'en crois pas un mot, la seule personne du forum à m'avoir gouté c'est


.....
Bin alors c'est qui ???!!!!:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2006)

indice


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ... in the Castle.....  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, après tout il me reste encore quelques nuits..
:love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Oui, apr&#232;s tout il me reste encore quelques nuits..
> :love:


j'irais bien voir le clair de lune, alors...  :love:





_&#169; Frazetta_​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'irais bien voir le clair de lune, alors...  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viens... On se casse... ici c'est médiocre et vulgaire... Ils ont même perdu le goût de la grossièreté...


----------



## ExitToShell (5 Octobre 2006)

"Assez d'être traités en enfants arriérés ou en petits vieux vicieux ! Assez de niaiseries, assez d'érotisme par procuration, assez de ragots de garçon coiffeur, assez de sadisme pour pantouflards, assez de snobisme pour gardeuses de vaches, assez de cancans d'alcôve pour crétins masturbateurs, assez, assez ! Secouons-nous, bon Dieu ! Crachons dans le strip-tease de la camomille, tirons sur la nappe et envoyons promener de brouet fadasse. Du jeune, crénom ! Du vrai jeune ! Au diable les "nouvelles vagues" pour fils à papa, les "new look" aussi éculés que ce qu'ils prétendent chasser. Nous ne sommes à personne et personne ne nous a."
Georges Bernier, devenu le professeur Choron

Messieurs les censeurs bonsoir !


----------



## ExitToShell (5 Octobre 2006)

.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

ExitToShell a dit:


> .....




toi, t'es pas mal, je sais pas ce que tu prends mais &#231;a a l'air fort. Fais tourner.


Programme partie 1:

20h30: 
TF1, commissaire moulin, c'est l'histoire d'un flic qui courre apr&#232;s des vilains pas beau.
France2, A vous de juger; Des gens font des choses et tout le monde s'en fout
France3, M&#233;lodie en sous sol, un vieux film qui a &#233;t&#233; pas mal, mais avec le temps, l'effet n'est pas le m&#234;me
Arte, des roses pour le procureur. Ach Zo!
M6, Prison break, la s&#233;rie du jour.
Canal corse: un commissariat s'est encore explos&#233; en voulant &#233;craser un passant (ou alors, c'est le cassoulet qui passait pas)
Canal +, desperate housewive, une bande de timbr&#233;e saute sur tout ce qui bouge
France5, BenHur, publicit&#233; pour un pestacle.

Demain, nous vous exposerons en quoi le DTC va r&#233;volutionner votre chatiau. N'oubliez pas votre Carte Bleu. Ce sera pr&#233;sent&#233; par .... (casting: photo par MP:love: )

*Votez DTC canal r&#233;voluzione, vous ne le regretterez pas*


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

vu la fr&#233;n&#233;sie, ici pr&#233;sente... 
je pense que vous avez du temps pour un peu de volupt&#233;...  :love:
apr&#232;s un interm&#232;de musical, sensuellement d&#233;livr&#233; par la Ma&#238;tresse, elle m&#234;me..... :rose: :love:





_&#169; Frazetta_​ 
une sortie est pr&#233;vue.... 
savez vous... monter ?!.....  "_&#224; cru_" ?!....  





_&#169; Frazetta_​


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> savez vous... monter ?!.....  "_&#224; cru_" ?!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh la belle pouliche !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2006)

En musique ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2006)

ah ! les images de THIRUM  
-
je pense a blanche neige et les septs nains
-
quand elle s'ennuie, tout le monde se deshabille
et un par un,aprés les avoir exités,elle les jette en l'air, et comme au jeu de bilboquet
essaye de les rattrapper dans sa bonbonniere :rose: :rose: 
-
si il ne glisent pas, c'est qu'ils sont bien ferrés  
-
c'est quoi comme rêve docteur ???  
:affraid: :affraid:


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> ah ! les images de THIRUM
> -
> je pense a blanche neige et les septs nains
> -
> ...



Pas  mieux ! :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Le registre est plus dans le genre Blanche Fesse et les sept mains il me semble. Et heureusement. En outre, un certain _"Bill" Bocquet_ de ma connaissance est particuli&#232;rement heureux d'&#234;tre concern&#233; au premier chef


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3997455 a dit:
			
		

> Le registre est plus dans le genre Blanche Fesse et les sept mains il me semble. Et heureusement. En outre, un certain _"Bill" Bocquet_ de ma connaissance est particuli&#232;rement heureux d'&#234;tre concern&#233; au premier chef


... et on peut toujours demander une "_audience_".... 
la Ma&#238;tresse" est tr&#232;s _r&#233;ceptive..... :love: 

_




_&#169; Frazetta_​


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2006)

La preuve...


Mes hommages Unizu Carn


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ... et on peut toujours demander une "_audience_"....
> la Maîtresse" est très _réceptive..... :love:
> 
> _
> ...



Mado ? Tibo ? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mado ? Tibo ? :mouais::mouais:



et les 2?


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mado ? Tibo ? :mouais::mouais:


 

tirhum s'entraine pour la médiation...


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> tirhum s'entraine pour la médiation...



Ah ça c'est super !!! tu pourrais même lui donner un ministère, genre de la médiation, tu vois .... 
hi, hi, hi

Ah tiens j'ai l'image -> MP


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mado ? Tibo ? :mouais::mouais:


pourquoi crois tu que je l'ai postée ?!.......


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Mado ? Tibo ? :mouais::mouais:


d'ailleurs la Ma&#238;tresse est dans son &#233;l&#233;ment naturel n'importe o&#249;..
elle ne craint aucun "_Chat_"...... 
_(surtout certains ?!...) _ 





_&#169; Frazetta_​


----------



## VendettA (5 Octobre 2006)

*la Revolution Est En Cours ...*


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

VendettA a dit:


> *la Revolution Est En Cours ...*



_bah elle devrait plus se concentrer sur ce que dit le Prof alors... :rateau:

de surcroit, elle a int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; bien apprendre ses le&#231;ons parce qu'elle aura pas mal de devoirs... 
_


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2006)

Asv ???


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Asv ???



_32 ans, homme, nantes... pourquoi t'es intéressé ? _


----------



## VendettA (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997888 a dit:
			
		

> _bah elle devrait plus se concentrer sur ce que dit le Prof alors... :rateau:
> 
> de surcroit, elle a intérêt à bien apprendre ses leçons parce qu'elle aura pas mal de devoirs...
> _



*Traitre ...*


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

VendettA a dit:


> *Traitre ...*




_tu dois confondre avec Ed...   _


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3997902 a dit:
			
		

> _tu dois confondre avec Ed...   _


 
Comme quoi y'en a qui suivent..

Mais silvio va t'en vouloir à mort. Fais gaffe


----------



## VendettA (5 Octobre 2006)

*A la guerre il est important de savoir reconnaître              lennemi. *

*Car, sans ennemi, la guerre est ridicule.


:style:


*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2006)

Ben c'est surtout que tu sis pas ou viser hein.


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2006)

Malgr&#233; plusieurs alertes, des individus soumis &#224; leur instinct de puissance ne s'occupent que de la campagne &#233;lectorale dans l'espoir de poser leur cul sur le tr&#244;ne du ch&#226;teau. Les malheureux ne se doutent pas qu'ils ne sont plus bons &#224; rien, pas m&#234;me &#224; &#234;tre transform&#233;s en p&#226;t&#233;s de campagnard.
Le danger est toujours l&#224;, mena&#231;ant le ch&#226;teau et ses occupants.

 

Voici les derni&#232;res nouvelles transmises par Internetix le courageux messager ouebbeux.
Les troupes des Spagnes avaient &#224; peine franchi les Pires A&#238;n&#233;s que les descendants des Gauleurs firent appel &#224; Trompettix leur Druide protecteur. Bient&#244;t les vall&#233;es retentirent des hurlements sinistres de l'olifant et des &#233;l&#233;phants. Le Dieu Cornunuche entendit ces appels au secours et sur l'arm&#233;e ennemie il pr&#233;cipita des pr&#233;cipitations violentes. Les abondantes averses de pluie &#233;taient form&#233;es de grosses gouttes d'eau mouill&#233;e et hydrat&#233;e qui tranform&#232;rent les petits ruisseaux en (...!) teigneux torrents d&#233;valant les dalles en pente. Les envahisseurs connurent leur premier &#233;chec.

 

Depuis, ils restent sur place afin de combattre la rouille qui attaque leurs armures et leurs &#233;p&#233;es. Mais pour combien de temps ?
Aussi, j'interpelle solennellement, au niveau du v&#233;cu, les puissants du ch&#226;teau. Que ferez-vous si le Roi Carlos Grignotos fait appel &#224; son grand pr&#234;tre El Corridor dans l'intention de submerger le ch&#226;teau par de d&#233;mentes intemp&#233;ries ?

:afraid: 

Imaginez un instant les &#233;normes d&#233;gats que causerait l'eau submergeant le bien-aim&#233; ch&#226;teau !


La salle des Gardes serait inond&#233;e, &#224; la surface de l'eau flotteraient les papiers peints d&#233;coll&#233;s.

 

Dans la chambre &#224; coucher du roi on entendrait tousser la descente de lit.

:sick: 

A l'infirmerie les (anciens suppositoires) suppositoires vogueraient au hasard, tant bien que mal, sans but pr&#233;cis.

:hosto: 

Des animaux se retrouveraient avec les dents du derri&#232;re devant.

:casse: 

La cuisine conserverait intacts certains ustensiles laissant passer l'eau, comme le panier &#224; salade (&#224; la solde de l'ennemi ???)

 

Honte, l'espion serait comme un ... comment dire ... poisson dans l'eau.

:hein: 

Et le pauvre apiculteur chercherait partout son autre ruche ador&#233;e.

 


Les latrines offriraient le triste spectacle d'une lunette de chiotte anim&#233;e de soubresauts d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;s.

:afraid: 

La vase des douves recouvrirait petit &#224; petit le squelette m&#233;tallique d'un fauteuil roulant.

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

Triste sort...


----------



## VendettA (5 Octobre 2006)

*Je vais inviter mes enfants &#224; venir ici.

Ils aiment bien guignol.




*


JOIN DE-EVOLUTION


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

Ho le modo déguisé derrière son masque...qu'il est vilain!
 ​


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2006)

VendettA a dit:


> *A la guerre il est important de savoir reconnaître              lennemi. *
> 
> *Car, sans ennemi, la guerre est ridicule.
> 
> ...



_La consigne cest bien de bannir les multi pseudo non ?  bon j'y vais _


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2006)

Ben viole-le avant, ce serait con de pas profiter


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2006)

Guerre éclair


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Guerre &#233;clair


P&#233;tard mouill&#233; ouais...


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Guerre éclair


déjà fini ?!.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Je vois que tous ce passent bien  

L'aricosec est de retour


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Les latrines offriraient le triste spectacle d'une lunette de chiotte animée de soubresauts désespérés.
> 
> :afraid:



Celle là je l'encadre ... 
Coïncidence, le purfilsdelasagesse aussi


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3998028 a dit:
			
		

> Pétard mouillé ouais...



Pétard _banni_ ouais, tu pourrais pas être précis stp


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2006)

*VOTEZ SUPERFUMETTE*


supermoquette a dit:


> Pétard _banni_ ouais, tu pourrais pas être précis stp


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Je me demande qui fume le plus entre vous deux... c'est l'h&#244;pital qui se fout de la charit&#233; non ?


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2006)

et bien non ODRE, ce fil devenant trop serieux ,je n'intervenais plus
cependant a voir ce qu'ils ont fait de sieur LOUSTIC, nul doute que je risque
de partir en croisade d'ici peu ,pour SUPERMOQUETTE,c'est trop tard  
-
peu etre pourrais je reanimer LOUSTIC 
-
-
-


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> et bien non ODRE, ce fil devenant trop serieux ,je n'intervenais plus
> cependant a voir ce qu'ils ont fait de sieur LOUSTIC, nul doute que je risque
> de partir en croisade d'ici peu ,pour SUPERMOQUETTE,c'est trop tard
> -
> ...



Mais il est là avec ces slogans et tout et tout ....

D'ailleurs faîtes tourner


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2006)

c'etait un drole de larrron,son pseudo c'etait LOUSTIC
bien connu dans les bas fonds, qui vidait moulte barriques
son copain SUPERMOQUETTE,était souvent de la fête
tout le monde l'appelait paulette,il virait souvent d'jaquette
vendu un jour a TIBO,il lui tira dans le dos
ah ! c'est un drole de coco,je vais lui faire la peau
:rateau: 
-
*a bas SUPERMOBYLETTE ! *


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> tout le monde l'appelait paulette,il virait souvent d'jaquette


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> c'etait un drole de larrron,son pseudo c'etait LOUSTIC
> bien connu dans les bas fonds, qui vidait moulte barriques
> son copain SUPERMOQUETTE,était souvent de la fête
> tout le monde l'appelait paulette,il virait souvent d'jaquette
> ...


*VIVE ASTICOSEC !*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon là où est entre nous incognito, hein, mais est ce que vous savez si cette campagne est lancée .... ?

Hein, quand est ce qu'on vote nom de nom ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2006)

Bon si c'est comme &#231;a choucroute pour tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

C'est un temps à choucroute de toute façon  

Mais t'as encore sifflée toutes les bières  :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Bon là où est entre nous incognito, hein, mais est ce que vous savez si cette campagne est lancée .... ?
> 
> Hein, quand est ce qu'on vote nom de nom ?


Ah bin c'est la grande question justement, moi j'avoue que je plane à 100 000 depuis un moment. Je vais lancer mon vote bombe, n'importe comment, et y en aura encore pour se plaindre des dégâts.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin c'est la grande question justement, moi j'avoue que je plane à 100 000 depuis un moment. Je vais lancer mon vote bombe, n'importe comment, et y en aura encore pour se plaindre des dégâts.:rateau:



Ah ben non justement ! J'avais oublié ça la terroriste, c'est pour ça qu'ils disent rien au gouvernement .....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais t'as encore sifflée toutes les bières  :mouais:



Toutes dans la choucroute.

Bon je range mon linge ça pue


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3999529 a dit:
			
		

> Bon l&#224; o&#249; est entre nous incognito, hein, mais est ce que vous savez si cette campagne est lanc&#233;e .... ?
> 
> Hein, quand est ce qu'on vote nom de nom ?


vous avez jusqu'&#224; mercredi 13h30.... heure de clot&#251;re du scrutin...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toutes dans la choucroute.
> 
> Bon je range mon linge &#231;a pue



Le rapport avec la choucroute mastaz ?  
L'odeur  



tirhum a dit:


> vous avez jusqu'&#224; mercredi 13h30.... heure de clot&#251;re du scrutin...



tiens et c'est une premi&#232;re je vais mettre cette date de suite dans ma signature


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2006)

voilà, voilà.... :style:





tirhum a dit:


> vu le "_bordel ambiant_"... je vous propose  de relancer le "_bordel ambulant_"...
> Ééééh oui !! la campagne va être relancée, vous allez pouvoir donner cours à votre imagination pour le (la) candidate de votre choix....
> commencer vos campagnes d'affichage et faire rouler vos Q.G de campagnes....
> Melounette pourra enfin jouer avec de vrais explosifs.....
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> je rappelle que l'on peut voter _(et donc comptabiliser les votes)_ pour toute personne se déclarant candidat(e) ou pour toute personne ayant des points_ (cf ma signature)_....



P. S : merci odré...


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ah ben non justement ! J'avais oublié ça la terroriste, c'est pour ça qu'ils disent rien au gouvernement .....




Je prépare ma reconversion. Corruptrice de juges et allumeuse de pompiers.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je prépare ma reconversion. Corruptrice de juges et allumeuse de pompiers.



Ouais ben les allumes pas trop les pompiers après ils sont tout fumants !
Et laisses en nous aussi


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je pr&#233;pare ma reconversion. Corruptrice de juges et allumeuse de pompiers.


ma future vocation; juge et pompier !!.... :style:


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ouais ben les allumes pas trop les pompiers après ils sont tout fumants !
> Et laisses en nous aussi



Ah mais j'éteins aussi !  
Et pas de problème, je suis pour la répartition des richesses naturelles 




tirhum a dit:


> ma future vocation; juge et pompier !!.... :style:



De beaux débats en perspective


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> (...) De beaux débats en perspective


une lettre en trop, nan ?!...


----------



## NED (6 Octobre 2006)

J'aurais préféré : des beaux bas en perspective.....:love:


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> J'aurais préféré : des beaux bas en perspective.....:love:



C'est pas incompatible, bien au contraire


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

De la concurrence ?


----------



## NED (7 Octobre 2006)

Houla! passé minuit dans le chateau, ça devient ambiance marquis de Sade....
C'est CHAUD-TIME !!!
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

*RRRAAAHHHHH*


me voilà de retour, plus en forme que jamais après cette ignominie sans nom. Le pouvoir a voulu baillonner l'opposition. 

Damned.:rose: 

OYEZ, OYEZ

j'invite tous les fêlés notoires de cette contrée à une manifessestation monstre devant la chambre rose. Melounette, éclaires nous de tes talents révolutionnaire, illumines notre volonté de prendre le chateau et d'en faire un havre de paix pour tous, j'ai bien dit TOUS.
Patoch, amènes ton fabuleux cassoulet, Bobby, amènes tes pustules, ça relevera le gout. JP, penses au Lagavulin...

Votez DTC, c'est le vote CRU (si, si, ça rime)

Votez pour ZRX, le seul vote débile indispensable:love: 


PS: si c'est vraiment du c*l que vous voulez, ça peut s'arranger aussi. MP?


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2006)

Bon... chuis pas l&#224; ce week-end, alors soyez comme d'habitude sages..... 
cassez pas le "_jouet_" !!.....


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2006)

Quelle autorité naturelle ! 

Tu devrais te présenter


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2006)

Une **** sans cul c'est comme un navire abandonn&#233;.


----------



## aricosec (8 Octobre 2006)

----------
_*je sirote le thirum,nous dit la mado*_
_*moi j'm'occupe du pompier,nous repond la belle odré*_
_*tibo caresse la tete de supermoquette*_
_*et loustic perd son chapeau,devant ce tableau*_
-
ça va comme rime subversive ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Oui c'est joli aricosec mais t'as de la concurrence avec supermoquette, le poète


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2006)

aricosec a dit:


> ----------
> _*je sirote le thirum,nous dit la mado*_
> _*moi j'm'occupe du pompier,nous repond la belle odré*_
> _*tibo caresse la tete de supermoquette*_
> ...


Plutôt *submersive* !
Certainement pas de la SUPERRIMETTE...
 

Oyez !

Les dernières nouvelles sont alarmantes.
 
Le magicien El Corridor invoque le ciel
afin de nous noyer sous des trombes d'eau
et des trombones à coupisse.
:afraid: 
Il faut prendre des mesures énergiques
et les mesures de la population nécessaires
à la confection des maillots de bain.
 
Nous devons voter pour le condidat
qui s'engagera à entreprendre
des travaux pharaoniques destinés à
surélever le château.
 
Tous unis contre l'augmentation
du niveau, au niveau du niveau !
       ​


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

Quel calme, quel silence dans la campagne...

Il est vrai que la présence d'un terroriste rampant peut faire douter de l'intérêt réel de mener campagne.
Mais qu'importe. Il faut réveiller cette campagne !

Je serais donc candidat à être le prochain maitre du château.

Ensemble, je vous propose d'aller encore plus loin dans la voie d'un château apaisé, érotisé, et libéré des langues de bois. Nous édifierons de nouvelles tours, de nouveaux parcs, des jardins suspendus, des labyrinthes gais et primesautiers !

 Votez *rezba*, et vous n'en reviendrez pas !​


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ensemble, je vous propose d'aller encore plus loin dans la voie d'un château apaisé, érotisé, et libéré des langues de bois. Nous édifierons de nouvelles tours, de nouveaux parcs, des jardins suspendus, des labyrinthes gais et primesautiers !
> 
> Votez *rezba*, et vous n'en reviendrez pas !​



Oh Rezba : on a pas tous fumé ou avalé des pillules qui font rire ce matin, alors du calme ...


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

Toujours pas explosé la Bombe au château?
Keskifoutent les terroristes?


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Toujours pas explosé la Bombe au château?
> Keskifoutent les terroristes?


y vont attendre mercredi, tiens !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Quel calme, quel silence dans la campagne...
> 
> Il est vrai que la présence d'un terroriste rampant peut faire douter de l'intérêt réel de mener campagne.
> Mais qu'importe. Il faut réveiller cette campagne !
> ...


Bonne nouvelle.


----------



## aricosec (9 Octobre 2006)

un jour, peut etre.. e
je serais a leur niveau
des grands poete e ..s
qui agitent leurrs drapeaux
supermoquette..e
et loustic le rigolo
qui font carpette..e
devant l'elue du chateau
  
-
*viva el arico*
*viva la revolutione !*


----------



## supermoquette (9 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi cette bombe ? y a une nouvelle candidate ?


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Quel calme, quel silence dans la campagne...
> 
> Je *serais* donc candidat &#224; &#234;tre le prochain maitre du ch&#226;teau.
> 
> Votez *rezba*, et vous n'en reviendrez pas !​


C'est bien beau tout &#231;a !

Mais...

Celui qui utilise le conditionnel, pose au moins une condition.

Laquelle ?

  

Pourquoi pas : Je serais donc candidat &#224; condition d'&#234;tre &#233;lu ?


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> y vont attendre mercredi, tiens !



Ha ba chui rassuré alors....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Parce que je me candidate aussi... du coup voilà !


----------



## Patamach (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Quel calme, quel silence dans la campagne...
> 
> Il est vrai que la présence d'un terroriste rampant peut faire douter de l'intérêt réel de mener campagne.
> Mais qu'importe. Il faut réveiller cette campagne !
> ...



Chateau érotisé, libération des langues, grandes tours, labyrinthes gais ...

Votez rezba et ne revenez jamais ... !!


:style:


Et peut être bientôt un nouveau candidat ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Je suis officiellement candidate, et je le redis sur cette nouvelle page


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je suis officiellement candidate, et je le redis sur cette nouvelle page



candidate à quoi ?
:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> candidate à quoi ?
> :rateau::rateau:



A la candidature môssieur


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> A la candidature môssieur



Ah OK ton vrai nom c'est Odré Royal ....


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> A la candidature môssieur



Ah, seulement.

Moi je suis candidat tout court. 

Assez d'attermoiements !
Rejoins-moi, et nous gangerons haut-la-main !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, seulement.
> 
> Moi je suis candidat tout court.
> 
> ...



Serais tu le candidat de la majorité ou de l'opposition ?

comment puis je te rejoindre de façon utile ?


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, seulement.
> 
> Moi je suis candidat tout court.
> 
> ...



Ce gang va-t-il faire main basse sur le pouvoir ?




			
				odr&#233;;4002787 a dit:
			
		

> comment puis je te rejoindre de fa&#231;on utile ?



Apr&#232;s 22h00, par la petite porte de la poterne ....


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4002787 a dit:
			
		

> Serais tu le candidat de la majorit&#233; ou de l'opposition ?




Il n'y a ni l'un ni l'autre, on dirait sur ce tour. Je n'ai pas vu d'imprimatur de la maitresse du ch&#226;teau. Et je ne vois pas de campagne de la leader de l'opposition. Si ce n'est tibo, qui a repris le flambeau ?



			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> comment puis je te rejoindre de fa&#231;on utile ?




Je te propose, dans un premier temps, de relayer mon programme, dont voici la version longue. Et dans un deuxi&#232;me temps, si nous gagnons, tu seras charg&#233;e de composer le gouvernement !




silvio a dit:


> Ce gang va-t-il faire main basse sur le pouvoir ?




Le gang, m&#234;me bang, n'est pour nous nullement une insulte. Et sur le pouvoir, nous mettrons main basse comme main haute, car nous sommes le parti du mouvement.


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Le gang, même bang


 j'ai pas osé    elle est au courant Miss Gourd ?


rezba a dit:


> Et sur le pouvoir, nous mettrons main basse comme main haute, car nous sommes le parti du mouvement.


Hé bé : ça promet des hauts et des bas


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> j'ai pas osé    elle est au courant Miss Gourd ?
> 
> Hé bé : ça promet des hauts et des bas


 

Après les va et viens, tu pourras toujours postuler au ministère.

Tu veux une lettre de recommandation ?


----------



## loustic (9 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Après les va et viens, tu pourras toujours postuler au ministère.


Le journal officiel du soir titre : Recul des bourses asiatiques après l'essai...


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

*TIC, TAC!*​
*TIC, TAC!​*
*TIC, TAC!*​

.........:afraid:..........​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je te propose, dans un premier temps, de relayer mon programme, dont voici la version longue. Et dans un deuxième temps, si nous gagnons, tu seras chargée de composer le gouvernement !



Pfiou, je ne connait pas suffisemment les oeuvres du marquis de sade pour pouvoir prétendre à les relayer  

Mais revenir au culte de la "terre-mère" pourquoi pas ?

Eh silvio appelle moi odré ça suffira ...


----------



## teo (9 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> (...)
> Je serais donc candidat à être le prochain maitre du château.
> 
> Ensemble, je vous propose d'aller encore plus loin dans la voie d'un château apaisé, *érotisé*, et libéré des langues de bois. Nous édifierons de nouvelles tours, de nouveaux parcs, des jardins suspendus, *des labyrinthes gais et primesautiers* !
> ...




Tu éveilles toute mon attention, d'un seul coup d'un seul, on se demande pourquoi


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Après les va et viens, tu pourras toujours postuler au ministère.
> 
> Tu veux une lettre de recommandation ?


Ecoute, si tu penses que j'ai fait mes preuves, et particulièrement briller pendant ce ministère pourquoi pas ?
 



loustic a dit:


> Le journal officiel du soir titre : Recul des bourses asiatiques après l'essai...


Je suis pure souche tarnaise matinée de normandie ... rien de plus à l'est ...
 



odré a dit:


> Eh silvio appelle moi odré ça suffira ...



Désolé M'dame Odré : c'est mon mauvais fond, j'ai voulu faire le Malin ... car Satan m'habite :rose: :rose:


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Tu éveilles toute mon attention, d'un seul coup d'un seul, on se demande pourquoi




Ah. T'as déjà dégainé, cette fois, ou tu peux encore voter ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

coucou,

je suis en voyage oficiel en helvétie. J'y ai vu par exemple que ce beau pays use des référendums pour donner au bon peuple la parole.

Je retiens cette idée hautement démocratique.

Opposition, majorité... que ce concept me lasse. Ne pourrions nous pas ainsi que le syndrome le prétend manger de ces splendides fruits qui n'ont rien de défendu? Quand bien même ils n'existeraient pas, qu'y a t'il de plus mieux que le rêve?

Le voila mon programme, referendum et utopie. A défaut de faire la guerre, faisons au moins l'amour.

Votez bien mais juste.

Votez ZRX.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Bla bla bla... ouais.

:mouais: :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4003485 a dit:
			
		

> Bla bla bla... ouais.
> 
> :mouais: :sleep:


au ryhtme ou &#231;a va..... &#231;a va pas aller bien loin !!.... :rateau:  

je rappelle qu'il vous faut voter en m'envoyant un MP, avant demain (mercredi) 13H30... 

je vous rappelle aussi, qu'il y a une "_particularit&#233;_" sur ce vote par rapport aux votes pr&#233;c&#233;dents... faites fonctionner vos m&#233;ninges et votre m&#233;moire !!... 
_(si &#231;a vous est possible !!...) _


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2006)

Fais nous un rappel : qui est le  leader de l'opposition si tibo ne se pr&#233;sente pas ?
Et qui s'est officiellement d&#233;clar&#233;, &#224; part moi ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

j'vous f'rais un "topo" c't'apr&#232;m' les gazier(e)s.... 
je n'aurais pas le temps ce matin.....


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Hé bé : ça promet des hauts et des bas



Moi j'aime bien les bas..... :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Fais nous un rappel : qui est le  leader de l'opposition si tibo ne se pr&#233;sente pas ?


la r&#233;ponse par rapport au d&#233;compte du dernier scrutin en date.... 


rezba a dit:


> Et qui s'est officiellement d&#233;clar&#233;, &#224; part moi ?


odr&#233;.....


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2006)

Mais non, odr&#233; se rallie, c'est quasiment fait. Reste ZRXOlivier.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mais non, odré se rallie, c'est quasiment fait. Reste ZRXOlivier.


Tu cherches à nous refaire le score de Chirac au second tour?


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2006)

Je fais ce que je peux. D&#233;ja, je vise la place de leader de l'opposition. A pr&#232;s, on verra !


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mais non, odré se rallie, c'est quasiment fait. Reste ZRXOlivier.


Oupsss !..... 
j'l'avions oublié, l'homme à motocyclette....


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2006)

Ne nous laissons pas impressionner par l'homme à la moto.
Sait-il seulement ce qu'est une Harley, une 125 Terrot ?


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2006)

heu&#8230;





qui me fait un petit r&#233;sum&#233; de la vie au ch&#226;teau depuis 10 jours ?


----------



## Patamach (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Mais non, odré se rallie, c'est quasiment fait. Reste ZRXOlivier.



Donc si je résume:

Candidature groupée rezdré versus ZRXOlivier l'homme à la mobylette.
D'autres candidats? 

...


----------



## teo (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah. T'as déjà dégainé, cette fois, ou tu peux encore voter ?



J'ai tellement pas suivi cette belle campagne que j'ai pas encore dégainé  




_Note personnelle:_ ne pas oublier de voter, demain midi il sera trop tard


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> heu&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Salut toi 

Ben on a discut&#233;, on s'est engueul&#233;, on a vot&#233;, et depuis on se repose. Le nouveau texte est dans la signature du Chambellan, et on d&#233;pouille les votes demain &#224; 13h30.






Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Nan, moi je demande plus _"depuis dix jours"_...
> _En plus c'est pas super-passionnant._
> 
> ...


 

Mais pr&#233;sente toi donc Roberto, et propose ta vision du ch&#226;teau. C'est le bon moment, le vote a lieu demain..
Les critiques sont faciles non ?


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Salut toi
> 
> Ben on a discut&#233;, on s'est engueul&#233;, on a vot&#233;, et depuis on se repose. Le nouveau texte est dans la signature du Chambellan, et on d&#233;pouille les votes demain &#224; 13h30.
> &#8230;



C'est qui les principaux candidats, c'est quoi les alliances, tu te repr&#233;sente, c'est quoi les programmes ?


et pourquoi les pompiers d&#233;lateurs sont ils devenus m&#233;diateurs ? encore un coup du PC ?


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> C'est qui les principaux candidats, c'est quoi les alliances, tu te représente, c'est quoi les programmes ?
> 
> 
> et pourquoi les pompiers délateurs sont ils devenus médiateurs ? encore un coup du PC ?


 

Ah ouais, je vois, t'as rien lu du tout.

Bon, tu sais quoi ? Y'a pas écrit Chambellan sur la porte de ma chambre (qui est à louer par ailleurs..) 



Je me rappelle brusquement pourquoi l'idée des pompiers est née dans nos cerveaux malades. Pyromane !!  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> La recette du bongheur : si tu vas aux moules, mets ton ciré !?



C'est quoi le bongheur?:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> C'est qui les principaux candidats, c'est quoi les alliances, tu te représente, c'est quoi les programmes ?
> 
> 
> et pourquoi les pompiers délateurs sont ils devenus médiateurs ? encore un coup du PC ?


candidats :
- rezba....
- odré...
- ZRXolivier...

pour le reste..... alliances, programmes...


----------



## teo (10 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est quoi le bongheur?:mouais:



faut faire une recherche, c'est tellement beau que ça doit te donner envie de chercher 

Sinon, bon FabFab, Roberto, vous vous présentez ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> faut faire une recherche, c'est tellement beau que ça doit te donner envie de chercher
> 
> Sinon, bon FabFab, Roberto, vous vous présentez ?



Le bonheur, je connais, mais le bongheur... :mouais: 


Me présenter?
A quoi?
Ah
bof
La révolution a vécu, non?


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ah ouais, je vois, t'as rien lu du tout.
> 
> Bon, tu sais quoi ? Y'a pas écrit Chambellan sur la porte de ma chambre (qui est à louer par ailleurs..)
> 
> ...


lire 10 jours du chateau :affraid:

bon qui est candidat de la majotité ?
qui est candidat de l'opposition ?

qui va gagner ?

est ce que le chambellan peut m'informer en privé que l'executeur fasse son office


----------



## Grug (10 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le bonheur, je connais, mais le bongheur... :mouais:



c'est un concept. 


			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> *YEAAAAAH! J'AI TROUVÉ UN ÉDITEUR POUR MON BOUQUIN!!!
> *



Yeaaaaaah! c'est le titre ?


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2006)

Bande de cancrelats

*VOTEZ REZBA*

*Libert&#233; Rezbalit&#233; Impunit&#233;*


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> c'est un concept.
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaaah! c'est le titre ?



   


Non, le titre c'est "_Les Ann&#233;es Sitcom_" :rose:


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> lire 10 jours du chateau&#8230; :affraid:


En m&#234;me temps... 




> bon qui est candidat de la majotit&#233; ?


Madame la maitresse n'a donn&#233; de label &#224; personne.



> qui est candidat de l'opposition ?


Tibo ne fait pas campagne. Si elle se d&#233;siste, le leader c'est nexka, qui ne fait pas campagne. Donc c'est melounette. Qui va poser sa bombe &#224; un moment ou un autre.



> qui va gagner ?


Moi.


----------



## Melounette (10 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La révolution a vécu, non?


 
Je vais t'en donner du BONGheur moué. Lâcheur ! Vendu ! Wooooh !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je vais t'en donner du BONGheur moué. Lâcheur ! Vendu ! Wooooh !



Intemittente :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Donc Rezba : toujours pas de label c'est ça ...

Ben votez, et puis on verra


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2006)

Bon, allez, je vous ai bien eu!
*La r&#233;volution n'est pas morte!
La R&#233;volution est plus vivante que jamais!
Aux armes Camarades et br&#251;lons les suppots du capitalisme dans un hymne &#224; la joie!
Chantez avec moi!
CELLULIIIIITEU FINAAAAAAAALEU!*


----------



## Melounette (10 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Intemittente :rateau:


 
Oui et alors ? Attention, Fab, cette discussion nous a déjà emmené très loin.:rateau: 
A moi Camaraaaaaaaades !\O/ On insulte la révolution, on veut la dénigrer, on veut lui ôter ses droits sociaux !\o/

Edit : OK, c'est pire que ce que je croyais...


----------



## loustic (10 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, allez, je vous ai bien eu!
> *La révolution n'est pas morte!
> La Révolution est plus vivante que jamais!
> Aux armes Camarades et brûlons les suppots du capitalisme dans un hymne à la joie!
> ...


*A bas les suppots du cataplasme !*


----------



## Nexka (10 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais cet appel du pied ne restera pas lettre morte, surtout que les sirènes de l'orgueil ont des mélopées pour le moins attrayantes...
> 
> :love: :rose:



Oula :affraid: Mais elle est toute bleue ta siréne  Elle doit avoir trés froid... Ou pas bien respirer :hein: :mouais: 
 



rezba a dit:


> Tibo ne fait pas campagne. Si elle se désiste, le leader c'est nexka, qui ne fait pas campagne. Donc c'est melounette. Qui va poser sa bombe à un moment ou un autre.



Si Tibo se désiste, je me désiste aussi  J'ai vraiment pas le temps en ce moment de faire campagne. 

Est ce que je peux mettre de coté mon éventuel grade de "leader de l'opposition" et le ressortir vers fin decembre?    

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Est ce que je peux mettre de coté mon éventuel grade de "leader de l'opposition" et le ressortir vers fin decembre?
> 
> :love:



Dans tes rêves


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dans tes rêves



LoL + 1


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Madame la maitresse n'a donné de label à personne.



Personne ne l'a demandé. Et tant mieux, j'aime pas choisir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Personne ne l'a demand&#233;. Et tant mieux, j'aime pas choisir



Tu me le donnerais &#224; moi ?  

Ne serais ce que par pure solidarit&#233; f&#233;minine :love:


----------



## Nexka (10 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Dans tes rêves




Rhaaa la vilaine 

Quand je pense que j'ai voté pour toi :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhaaa la vilaine
> 
> Quand je pense que j'ai voté pour toi :rateau: :rateau:



Mon dieu ! Tu dois être ma seule électrice, voteuse heu ...

J'y peux rien moi c'est les règles


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu me le donnerais à moi ?
> 
> Ne serais ce que par pure solidarité féminine :love:




Les tentatives de rapprochement avec la future opposition n'ont pas abouti ? Rezba, tu perds la main


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

Boum ! Tchakaaa ! Pif ! Paf ! Badabaaam !


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

Rhooooo lalala  

Tu as vu que ça allait t'enlever 5 points!!!  Et que en plus tu auras pas le droit de voter au prochain tour!!! :hein:  (oui j'ai bien révisé hein  ) 

Désolée Odré, mais j'ai dut me faire atomiser mon vote moi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

ch&#232;re amie de la rvolution.

Je salue ici votre geste salvateur. 

Nous le DTC avons besoin de comp&#233;tence tlles que les votres. Rejoignez le comap de la lumi&#232;re et du gloubiboulga au fraise. Non, N'insistez pas, la morue n'est pas fraiche.

Maintenant, il est temps de prendre ce chateau et de le rendre aux enfants que nous sommes.

Au programme aujourd'hui: granes balades comme vous le coulez: &#224; pied, en v&#233;lo, &#224; moto ou en voiture. Qu'importe les transports, pourvu qu'on 
ait l'ivresse.

Chers amis, 

votez le pied de nez.
*
VOTEZ DTC avec ZRX *


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

ouais, ben vote avec tes pieds ou tes mains... mais avant 13H30 !!.....


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Les tentatives de rapprochement avec la future opposition n'ont pas abouti ? Rezba, tu perds la main



Je lui ai proposé un gouvernement entier. J'aurais du lui proposer une partie de jambes en l'air, j'aurais eu plus de succès.

Enfin tant pis.
Melounette est passée.
Vous pouvez donc voter en toute sérénité.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

y'en a qui avait oubli&#233; Melounette....


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Boum ! Tchakaaa ! Pif ! Paf ! Badabaaam !




Et ba voilà !
c'est pas trop tôt....


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

*Donc si je résume *

il y a toujours 3 candidats: odré, rezba et ZRXOlivier ?
Et on place son petit bulletin dans la MP de tirhum avant 13H30.

J'ai bon là?


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Donc si je résume *
> 
> il y a toujours 3 candidats: odré, rezba et ZRXOlivier ?
> Et on place son petit bulletin dans la MP de tirhum avant 13H30.
> ...



Oui ... et c'est étonnant ...


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

VOTEZ REZBA RIC !

...et RAC


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Purée y'en a aucun qui me botte,
c'est un peu comme la campagne présidentielle française....
:mouais:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Purée y'en a aucun qui me botte,
> c'est un peu comme la campagne présidentielle française....
> :mouais:


vote pour moi alors.

tu peux voter pour tous les d&#233;clar&#233;s, ou tous ceux qui ont des points


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Purée y'en a aucun qui me botte,
> c'est un peu comme la campagne présidentielle française....
> :mouais:



Heu comment dire tu veux que je te botte ?


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> y'en a qui avait oublié Melounette....


C'est parfait.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Pur&#233;e y'en a aucun qui me botte,
> c'est un peu comme la campagne pr&#233;sidentielle fran&#231;aise....
> :mouais:





Grug a dit:


> vote pour moi alors.
> 
> tu peux voter pour tous les d&#233;clar&#233;s, ou tous ceux qui ont des points





			
				odr&#233;;4005154 a dit:
			
		

> Heu comment dire tu veux que je te botte ?





Melounette a dit:


> C'est parfait.


bien, bien, bien..... :style:

au vu des votes arriv&#233; dans ma boiboite... tout cas de figure est encore possible... 
candidats, candidates; c'est le moment d'&#234;tre "persuasif" ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Votez Odré, parce que ça rime.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a va bient&#244;t finir.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Votez Odré, parce que ça rime.


Tout un programme.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005215 a dit:
			
		

> Tout un programme.



Tu veux que je te fasse miroiter des jours meilleures où tous les forumeurs iront droit (du moins au château), qu'il n'y aura plus de torpillage, et de cession en apné, de remise à l'ordre, de cyberdépendance ...

Non je ne peux pas le promettre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

&#199;'aurait un discours tout &#224; fait politique  Tu n'aurais tromp&#233; personne et f&#226;ch&#233; toutle monde  C'est l'intention qui compte para&#238;t il !


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ça va bientôt finir.....



Ouuuh chouette  :love: Je me lève au bon moment moi


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Purée y'en a aucun qui me botte,
> c'est un peu comme la campagne présidentielle française....
> :mouais:



Ben tu peux voter "BLANC" l'ami des poudres à laver.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ouuuh chouette  :love: Je me lève au bon moment moi


fainéante !!  

_t'es en quelle tenue ?!......_


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> fainéante !!
> 
> _t'es en quelle tenue ?!......_



Ehhh!!! Il est 7h chez moi!!!  


_Si tu savais  _


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

*'TTENTION !!.....; C'EST FINI !!! SCRUTIN CLOS !!.... 
*
 r&#233;sultats... quand je veux...  
le temps de boire un caf&#233; fumer une clope et me... tater (?!)... un peu...


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ehhh!!! Il est 7h chez moi!!!
> 
> 
> _Si tu savais  _


jogging rose &#224; ponpons avec logo aviron bayonn&#233; !  


je gagne quoi ?


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> jogging rose à ponpons avec logo aviron bayonné !
> 
> 
> je gagne quoi ?



Quoi  :mouais:  Tu arrives à me voir de chez toi :affraid: Ou alors j'ai laissé mon i-Sight branchée  :hein: 

Et encore t'as pas parlé du bonnet de nuit


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> le temps de boire un café fumer une clope et me... tater (?!)... un peu...


Non pas tâter...taper !!!! Aloooooooooors ?\O/


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

Je tiens &#224; f&#233;liciter Mado et son gouvernement. Merci &#224; eux. 


Et, tous avec moi, Hourra pour le nouveau ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau, Rezba!!!!


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et, tous avec moi, Hourra pour le nouveau maître du château, Rezba!!!!


Hein ? Mais comment tu sais ça avant tout le monde toi ? 
Y a tricherie ! Wooooouh !:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

C'est pourtant &#233;vident !!!


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je tiens à féliciter Mado et son gouvernement. Merci à eux.
> 
> 
> Et, tous avec moi, Hourra pour le nouveau maître du château, Rezba!!!!



Encore un adepte de la méthode Coué.
Petit je dis.
Petit.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005270 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant &#233;vident !!!


&#231;a fait plaisir de voir qu'il y en a ici qui suive. Et qui ont un minimum de r&#233;flexion.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

ont vot&#233; 17 personnes _(je compte Melounette; le "d&#233;p&#244;t" de la bombe &#233;tant un vote...)_ :

donc avant vote de l'&#233;x&#233;cuteur et du chambellan.....

1 voix pour Grug (voix de : macelene)
6 voix pour odr&#233; (voix de : mado (compte pour 3 voix), odr&#233;, Nexka, philire)
4 voix pour rezba (voix de : [MGZ] BackCat (vote annul&#233; par la bombe), loustic, rezba, Roberto Vendez, teo)
1 voix pour silvio (voix de : silvio)
1 voix pour Tibo (voix de : lemmy)
1voix pour ZRXolivier (voix de : ZRXolivier)
1 vote blanc (voix de patamach)

apr&#232;s vote &#233;x&#233;cuteur (et d&#233;tournement) et vote chambellan... 

* 1* voix pour Grug (voix de :macelene)
* 8* voix pour odr&#233; (voix de : mado (compte pour 3 voix), odr&#233;, Nexka, philire+ vote chambellan (compte pour deux voix))
* 4* voix pour rezba (voix de : [MGZ] BackCat (vote annul&#233; par la bombe), loustic, rezba, Roberto Vendez, teo)
* 0* voix pour silvio (voix de : silvio d&#233;tourn&#233;e par &#233;x&#233;cuteur vers Tibo)
* 2* voix pour Tibo (voix de : lemmy+ celle de silvio d&#233;tourn&#233;e par &#233;x&#233;cuteur)
* 3* voix pour ZRXolivier (voix de : ZRXolivier + Grug &#233;x&#233;cuteur (compte pour 2 voix))
*1* vote blanc (voix de patamach)


_P.S : d&#233;sol&#233; pour la lenteur, mais j'ai aussi une vie de famille !!...  _


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

Donc...

odré est la nouvelle Maîtresse du château et rezba le leader de l'opposition !!...... 

allez en paix mes petits ''...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ont vot&#233; 17 personnes _(je compte Melounette; le "d&#233;p&#244;t" de la bombe &#233;tant un vote...)_ :
> 
> donc avant vote de l'&#233;x&#233;cuteur et du chambellan.....
> 
> ...


Euh, je t'ai envoy&#233; mon vote pour Rezba ce matin...  Il n'apparait pas le d&#233;compte. &#224; 9h36, tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment.


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

Pfff, j'ai annulé qu'une voix, c'est nul. Dure journée de terrorriste. Mais ceux que j'ai annulé n'ont pas droit de revoter normalement, t'es sûr que t'as bien compté.:mouais:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc...
> 
> odré est la nouvelle Maîtresse du château et rezba le leader de l'opposition !!......
> 
> allez en paix mes petits ''...


*et yé souis terroriste      :rateau:*​


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc...
> 
> odré est la nouvelle Maîtresse du château et rezba le leader de l'opposition !!......
> 
> allez en paix mes petits ''...




J'avais donc bien suivi ...


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Euh, je t'ai envoyé mon vote pour Rezba ce matin...  Il n'apparait pas le décompte. à 9h36, très précisément.


ouppsss !! :rose:
désolé je savais que j'avais oublié d'en.... taper un !!  

donc :

donc avant vote de l'éxécuteur et du chambellan.....

1 voix pour Grug (voix de : macelene)
6 voix pour odré (voix de : mado (compte pour 3 voix), odré, Nexka, philire)
5 voix pour rezba (voix de : [MGZ] BackCat (vote annulé par la bombe), Ed_the_Head, loustic, rezba, Roberto Vendez, teo)
1 voix pour silvio (voix de : silvio)
1 voix pour Tibo (voix de : lemmy)
1voix pour ZRXolivier (voix de : ZRXolivier)
1 vote blanc (voix de patamach)

après vote éxécuteur (et détournement) et vote chambellan... 

* 1* voix pour Grug (voix de :macelene)
* 8* voix pour odré (voix de : mado (compte pour 3 voix), odré, Nexka, philire+ vote chambellan (compte pour deux voix))
*5* voix pour rezba (voix de : [MGZ] BackCat (vote annulé par la bombe), Ed_the_Head, loustic, rezba, Roberto Vendez, teo)
* 0* voix pour silvio (voix de : silvio détournée par éxécuteur vers Tibo)
* 2* voix pour Tibo (voix de : lemmy+ celle de silvio détournée par éxécuteur)
* 3* voix pour ZRXolivier (voix de : ZRXolivier + Grug éxécuteur (compte pour 2 voix))


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ouppsss !! :rose:
> d&#233;sol&#233; je savais que j'avais oubli&#233; d'en.... taper un !!
> 
> (...)


Merci. Je ne voudrai pas que Rezba pense que je suis un tra&#238;tre.


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

OUUUUAAAIIIII  Et VIVE ODRE!!! :love: 

Bravo!!! L'autruche


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pfff, j'ai annulé qu'une voix, c'est nul. Dure journée de terrorriste. Mais ceux que j'ai annulé n'ont pas droit de revoter normalement, t'es sûr que t'as bien compté.:mouais:


vi j'ai bien compté... 
de toutes façons pratiquement personne n'avait voté au moment où tu as "tout fait péter"....


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

Bon courage mamz'elle 

Et fais gaffe, le pouvoir isole


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Je vous remercie pour votre bref soutien lors de cette brève campagne  

Seulement 17 votants ... :mouais: 
Tant pis pour ceux qui n'ont pas votés, ils me subiront   

Que ceux qui veulent des postes, me le fasse savoir par MP


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *et yé souis terroriste      :rateau:*​




  

Comment que t'as bien calculé ton coup    

C'est super tactique en fait ce jeu :hein:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> vi j'ai bien compté...
> de toutes façons pratiquement personne n'avait voté au moment où tu as "tout fait péter"....


 
Tu te rappelles de l'histoire des 30% ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> (...) Que ceux qui veulent des postes, me le fasse savoir par MP


moi je vais rendre mon tablier !!..... 
tu fais quoi, là, mado ?!....  :love:  :rose:


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Tu te rappelles de l'histoire des 30% ?


vi, vi... 
c'&#233;tait d'ailleurs assez casse...pieds, ce "truc" !!... :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je vous remercie pour votre bref soutien lors de cette brève campagne
> 
> Seulement 17 votants ... :mouais:
> Tant pis pour ceux qui n'ont pas votés, ils me subiront
> ...


demande &#224; des ultra-nioube dans pr&#233;sentez-vous, qu'on rigole un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> demande &#224; des ultra-nioube dans pr&#233;sentez-vous, qu'on rigole un peu.



Bonne id&#233;e  Mais il n'y tra&#238;ne pas que des ultra nioub


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> moi je vais rendre mon tablier !!.....



et c'est comment en dessous ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Bonne id&#233;e  Mais il n'y tra&#238;ne pas que des ultra nioub


Ouaip.  Essaie d'&#233;viter les doubles pseudos.


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Comment que t'as bien calculé ton coup
> C'est super tactique en fait ce jeu :hein:



*Le G.R.U.G (Groupement Révolutionnaire d'Utilité Grugesque ) vous fera part des ses revendications en temps voulu et en période électorale.

Le G.R.U.G rappelle que son pouvoir de nuisance, bien utilisé, peut être énorme, et qu'il serait nuisible de ne pas vouloir tenir compte de ses revendications !


Signé :
Le G.R.U.G
(Groupement Révolutionnaire d'Utilité Grugesque )​*


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> et c'est comment en dessous ?!


 
Allez je t'invite à prendre un petit café avant de rendre la chambre, et on regardera ça ensemble.


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2006)

*Je suis leader de l'opposition !!!!* :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


J'annonce tout de suite que j'aurais une proposition de modification de la constitution à soumettre au peuple. Et ça va envoyer grave !


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> et c'est comment en dessous ?!


Heuuu.... lunaire ?!... 


_ah, nan, c'est vrai "on" est dans l'eau maintenant !!..._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Bon... ben voil&#224;. Le r&#232;gne de la rime est l&#224;.


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

Au fait tirhum, au cas o&#249;, tu nous dis qui sont le premier et le dernier votant ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Le premier, c'est moi


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005352 a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben voilà. Le règne de la rime est là.


*ça va péter sous le règne d'odré*​




Le G.R.U.G (Groupement Révolutionnaire d'Utilité Grugesque )


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Au fait tirhum, au cas où, tu nous dis qui sont le premier et le dernier votant ?


yep.... 
alors premier (qui est une première) Nexka... 
dernier.... Grug !! 

désolé Chaton...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Faîtes moi le plaisir d'avoir un choix dans les candidatures   
Et montrez vous sous votre vrai jour


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005359 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier, c'est moi




Tu aurais fait un beau pompier :love: 



tirhum a dit:


> yep....
> alors premier (qui est une première) Nexka...
> dernier.... Grug !!
> 
> désolé Chaton...



mais Nexka avait un rêve, et le voilà exaucé 
Un seul pompier sur ce tour alors


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *et y&#233; souis terroriste      :rateau:*​



Salopiaud !! Macelene qu'as-tu fait !!!!! 



Nexka a dit:


> Comment que t'as bien calcul&#233; ton coup
> 
> C'est super tactique en fait ce jeu :hein:



Pur&#233;e, des tours et des tours que je calculais le truc !!! 



Grug a dit:


> *Le G.R.U.G (Groupement R&#233;volutionnaire d'Utilit&#233; Grugesque ) vous fera part des ses revendications en temps voulu et en p&#233;riode &#233;lectorale.
> 
> Le G.R.U.G rappelle que son pouvoir de nuisance, bien utilis&#233;, peut &#234;tre &#233;norme, et qu'il serait nuisible de ne pas vouloir tenir compte de ses revendications !
> 
> ...


Combien tu as fil&#233; &#224; T&#233;o, salopiaud !!! 


rezba a dit:


> *Je suis leader de l'opposition !!!!* :love: :love: :love: :rateau:
> 
> 
> J'annonce tout de suite que j'aurais une proposition de modification de la constitution &#224; soumettre au peuple. Et &#231;a va envoyer grave !



A&#239;e ! nan, nan, nan ....:affraid:



Grug a dit:


> *&#231;a va p&#233;ter sous le r&#232;gne d'odr&#233;*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est &#231;a ! fais le malin !!! 

Ouin, ouin, je voulais &#234;tre le terrorisssssssssssssssssssssssssssss !:casse:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> yep....
> alors premier (qui est une première) Nexka...
> dernier.... Grug !!
> 
> désolé Chaton...


ce ne serait donc pas toi 

:nierk: :nierk: le terroriste fait son travail et pointe une fois de plus de la nageoire une faille dans les règles :nierk: :nierk:


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

Et encore une maîtresse sur le dos !

Quelle dépitception !

Pauvres manants !


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Et encore une maîtresse sur le dos !



Tu les préfères comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Comment ne puis-je &#234;tre le premier votant si il n'y a que moi qui ai le vote annul&#233; par la terroriste ? J'ai d&#251; rater une subtilit&#233;... Parmi tant d'autres me direz-vous... :mouais:


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005446 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ne puis-je être le premier votant si il n'y a que moi qui ai le vote annulé par la terroriste ? J'ai dû rater une subtilité... Parmi tant d'autres me direz-vous... :mouais:


 

Tu dois être le monsieur 30%


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2006)

si j&#8217;ai bien compris le vote &#8220;&#224; la bombe&#8221; supprime 30% des votes exprim&#233;s avant l&#8217;explosion.

&#233;dition : toasted

pour info


			
				le truc alambiqu&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le &#171; Vote de la bombe &#187; : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Mouais... c'est ballot &#231;a dis donc. Cela dit, je reste unique, c'est l'essentiel.


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> si j&#8217;ai bien compris le vote &#8220;&#224; la bombe&#8221; supprime 30% des votes exprim&#233;s avant l&#8217;explosion.


oui les 30 derniers %


&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

On m'avertit en coulisses que les pinceaux se m&#233;langent... Mais qu'il ne faut pas en parler !!! C'est un scandaaaaaaaaale !!!! On nous ment, on nous spolie ! Et j'm'en beurre les nouilles en plus !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005454 a dit:
			
		

> [] Cela dit, je reste_unique, c'est l'essentiel.



Tu trouves ? _lhomophonie me tuera_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Assez. Oui 





Merci Dollaly !!.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005458 a dit:
			
		

> On m'avertit en coulisses que les pinceaux se mélangent... Mais qu'il ne faut pas en parler !!! C'est un scandaaaaaaaaale !!!! On nous ment, on nous spolie ! Et j'm'en beurre les nouilles en plus !!!!!


c'est le vote de teo que j'aurais dû barrer dans le récapitulatif....  :rose:
_faut k'j'dorme un peu plus que mes 4h habituelles par nuit; apparemment ça commence à se voir !!..... :sleep:_ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005458 a dit:
			
		

> On m'avertit en coulisses que les pinceaux se mélangent... Mais qu'il ne faut pas en parler !!! C'est un scandaaaaaaaaale !!!! On nous ment, on nous spolie ! Et j'm'en beurre les nouilles en plus !!!!!



C'est du ressort de l'ex chambellan et il semble avoir tranché


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est du ressort de l'ex chambellan et il semble avoir tranché


"Attention ch&#233;rie, &#231;a va couper"

Je sais, c'est NULS©


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

la politique de l'autruche est la conséquence directe de cette microsocieté vérolée
le G.R.U.G saura se faire entendre pour que cesse ce scandale !

*BOUM !*​


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est du ressort de l'ex chambellan et il semble avoir tranché





tirhum a dit:


> c'est le vote de teo que j'aurais dû barrer dans le récapitulatif....  :rose:
> _faut k'j'dorme un peu plus que mes 4h habituelles par nuit; apparemment ça commence à se voir !!..... :sleep:_ :rose:


mea culpa, mea maxima culpa...... oh, éh, faîtes pas ièch non plus !!


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> c'est le vote de teo que j'aurais dû barrer dans le récapitulatif....  :rose:
> _faut k'j'dorme un peu plus que mes 4h habituelles par nuit; apparemment ça commence à se voir !!..... :sleep:_ :rose:



euh si Teo, il est mort, il a pu détourner mon vote après sa mort ? :hein:
non parce que là, hein .... bon ....


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

gn&#233; ?!... :mouais:


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> gné ?!... :mouais:



oui ça m'a fait ça à moi aussi ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

bon.. maintenant que je ne suis plus unique du coup (mais Teo l'est, ce qui reste la v&#233;rit&#233; vraie ) je peux revenir dans 15 jours. Bonne bourre


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2006)

Pitin, je comprend plus rien à ces règles


Vous pouvez expliquez ce que je fous là dedans ?
 

ben oué on est jamais trop aidé
 

Enfin, pas si grave...


Je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait, ou ce qu'on m'a fait, mais...


*... je vais tenter de l'assumer *

...mais je veux pas être Ministre hein
:sleep: ​


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2006)

T'as qu'a dire que c'est de ma faute !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Je propose qu'on mette en place le parti de ceux qui ne comprennent rien, ne veulent rien comprendre et n'aspirent &#224; rien. Mieux ! Qui aspirent &#224; rien m&#234;me. Mieux que le chaos : le vide !

&#199;a c'est du concept.


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

la Horde ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Ah merde t'as raison dis donc... c'est foireux comme id&#233;e.


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2006)

C'est toujours la faute &#224; la Berg&#232;re de toute fa&#231;on


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

Un petit gueuleton pour fêter ta victoire? 

J'amène la musique 

Qui se charge des boissons frelatées, cigarillos de contre bande et nonnes en latex?


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2006)

L'autre, il vote blanc et il voudrait aller au coktelle !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Monsieur Docquéville, ancien Maître du Château

à

Madame Odré, Maître du Château

Madame,

C'est avec un plaisir non dissimulé que j'ai appris la nouvelle de votre élection.
Je vous adresse toutes mes félicitations et mes vux de succès pour votre mandat.

Fait à Orthez, le mercredi 11 octobre 2006,

Docquéville


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

tu sors de la cave de thebig ?!.... :afraid:




qui l'a laiss&#233; sortir ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Ayant été élue par hasard et par chance, je ne m'étais pas vraiment plongé dans une idée de politique, je m'y connais pas en politique ...

J'ai cherché quand même un peu et j'en reviens à la même idée : Théâtre et Politique.

Connaissez vous les termes de "théâtre-forum" et "théâtre-invisible" ... ? Non ...
C'est dommage car ce sont des techniques de théâtre utilisées aujourd'hui dans tous les médias et même par la politique, mais ces derniers ont oubliés d'en citer l'origine, et d'en expliquer les principes, fondements et buts ... Utilisant et bafouant souvent une théorie dramatique née dans les favelas du Brésil pendant la dictature et qui visait à changer le monde.

Attention pas Le monde en général, mais son propre monde, la façon dont se met sois même en scène dans la vie, lors de nos rites quotidiens ou exceptionnels : "le repas", "un entretien d'embauche" ... 

Ses concepts ont été utilisés avec bonheur par Karl Zéro (il connait la théorie du spectacle le bougre, je ne partage pas tous ces points de vue mais il a ce mérite là), dans son vrai journal il y avait une séquence où des comédiens jouent une scène dans le métro alors que les "spectateurs" ne savent pas qu'ils assistent à un spectacle : c'est le théâtre invisible. Exemple : on met en scène une femme (comédienne) qui se fait agresser par un homme (comédien) dans un lieu public et l'on observe la réaction des spectateurs (les utilisateurs du métro qui ne sont pas au courant qu'ils assistent à un spectacle).

Le concept de "Théâtre-forum" est aussi utilisé par RTL9 dans son émission "ça va se savoir" (Ils s'en sortent pas mal même si ils ratent le but essentiel de la théorie) : des comédiens simulent une scène où une femme avoue à son mari l'avoir trompé avec le voisin, par exemple, ou d'avoir utilisé l'argent du foyer pour jouer au casino....Et le public réagit.

Là c'est l'utilisation aujourd'hui. On la retrouve partout si l'on cherche un peu : "Loft story", "Star Academy" et le concept de télé-réalité qui en découle ...

Je vous présente donc l'auteur, le précurseur de tous cela qui à mon avis ne se doutait pas de l'utilisation de sa théorie du théâtre de l'opprimé lors de sa conception : Augusto Boal  

Il existe même une "Organisation Internationale du Théâtre de l'Opprimé" dont je retiens ce principe : Le Théâtre de l'Opprimé se base sur le principe que toutes les relations humaines devraient être de nature dialogique : entre les hommes et les femmes, les races, à l'intérieur des familles, des groupes et des nations, le dialogue devrait prévaloir. En réalité, tous les dialogues ont la tendance à se transformer en monologue, qui crée la relation opprimé - oppresseur. À partir de cette constatation, le principe essentiel du Théâtre de l'Opprimé est d'aider à restaurer le dialogue entre les êtres humains.

Vous êtes maintenant prévenu ... le théâtre est partout.
Mais je me demande bien comment mettre tout ça dans une règle de jeu ... :rateau:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005523 a dit:
			
		

> Je propose qu'on mette en place le parti de ceux qui ne comprennent rien, ne veulent rien comprendre et n'aspirent &#224; rien. Mieux ! Qui aspirent &#224; rien m&#234;me. Mieux que le chaos : le vide !
> 
> &#199;a c'est du concept.


:nierk: :nierk: F'rais tout sauter :nierk: :nierk:


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Monsieur Docquéville, ancien Maître du Château
> 
> à
> 
> ...



Arrête de faire ton VGE Doc, tu es nettement au dessus


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> L'autre, il vote blanc et il voudrait aller au coktelle !



Si j'amène les nonnes en latex ca peut se négocier non? :rateau:


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :nierk: :nierk: F'rais tout sauter :nierk: :nierk:



Dis au fait, c'&#233;tait pas toi l'&#233;x&#233;cuteur le tour d'avant ? parce que je conspue Teo qui visiblement ne comprends rien et n'est peut-&#234;tre pas le bon coupable du d&#233;tournement de voix ...
:rose::rose:



teo a dit:


> Arr&#234;te de faire ton VGE Doc, tu es nettement au dessus



Je crois que je me suis plant&#233;, t'&#233;tais pas l'ex&#233;cuteur le tour d'avant hein ?


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Arrête de faire ton VGE Doc, tu es nettement au dessus


au dessus de VGE&#8230; :affraid:

savent plus quoi inventer pour faire reluire leur mentor ces jeunes giscardiens


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> au dessus de VGE&#8230; :affraid:
> 
> savent plus quoi inventer pour faire reluire leur mentor ces jeunes giscardiens



R&#233;ponds o&#249; je fais sauter St-Martin, La Flotte, Loix et Rivedoux !!!


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

Et pourquoi pas Ars ?  T'as un ami qui vit là bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005523 a dit:
			
		

> Je propose qu'on mette en place le parti de ceux qui ne comprennent rien, ne veulent rien comprendre et n'aspirent à rien. Mieux ! Qui aspirent à rien même. Mieux que le chaos : le vide !
> 
> Ça c'est du concept.



ça te dit une poste de chambellan ?  



Patamach a dit:


> Un petit gueuleton pour fêter ta victoire?
> 
> J'amène la musique
> 
> Qui se charge des boissons frelatées, cigarillos de contre bande et nonnes en latex?



Fais péter, j'espère qu'il y en as pour tous le monde  



DocEvil a dit:


> Monsieur Docquéville, ancien Maître du Château
> 
> à
> 
> ...



Cela me va droit au coeur, si je peux m'être utile de quelque façon ... 
En tous cas, je suis ouverte au dialogue, comme je l'ai annoncé dans la déclaration de ma vision politique de ce jeu, passée inaperçue c'est sur la page précédente :mouais:


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je crois que je me suis planté, t'étais pas l'exécuteur le tour d'avant hein ?




"Visiblement"   

Je n'ai eu de fonctions qu'honorifiques, et encore, sans même coucher


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> R&#233;ponds o&#249; je fais sauter St-Martin, La Flotte, Loix et Rivedoux !!!


Encore un qui cherche &#224; terroriser les terroristes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

> [MGZ] BackCat a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ouais... Votez Odr&#233;, &#231;a rime.

:mouais:

Un poste de chambellan... Attends... je r&#233;fl&#233;chis...

Non merci  Mes vacances seront profitables


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> (...) En tous cas, je suis ouverte au dialogue, comme je l'ai annoncé dans la déclaration de ma vision politique de ce jeu, passée inaperçue c'est sur la page précédente :mouais:


celle-ci ?!.... 


odré a dit:


> Ayant été élue par hasard et par chance, je ne m'étais pas vraiment plongé dans une idée de politique, je m'y connais pas en politique ...
> 
> J'ai cherché quand même un peu et j'en reviens à la même idée : Théâtre et Politique.
> 
> ...


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas Ars ?  T'as un ami qui vit l&#224; bas ?



Le v&#233;lo, il est pas pass&#233; par Ars ... j'aime pas d&#233;truire un village dont j'ai pas vu l'&#233;glise des fois que j'y rencontre Dieu ... 



teo a dit:


> Je n'ai eu de fonctions qu'honorifiques, et encore, sans m&#234;me coucher



Ah ... moi j'&#233;tais ministre des AR .... , mais j'ai fait qu'un aller ....


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Le v&#233;lo, il est pas pass&#233; par Ars ... j'aime pas d&#233;truire un village dont j'ai pas vu l'&#233;glise des fois que j'y rencontre Dieu ...


 
Bonne r&#233;ponse  
Quoique, manquer Ars et son clocher  


Des pbs de recrutement Odr&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Oui, tous le monde souhaitent être "executeur" mais chambellan personne


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ayant été élue par hasard et par chance, ...



Pas du tout, tu as été élue par la volonté de l'exécutif sortant, ces traitres à qui j'ai tout donné! 




> Vous êtes maintenant prévenu ... le théâtre est partout.
> Mais je me demande bien comment mettre tout ça dans une règle de jeu ... :rateau:



"théâtre et politique sont liés par linstance du public."



Et pourquoi pas _Le théâtre est un jeu_, pendant que tu y es !

Avec moi, vous êtes prévenus, ça sera *le théâtre de la cruauté* !


*Vive l'opposition cruelle !*​


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005525 a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde t'as raison dis donc... c'est foireux comme idée.


Chantons en choeur :

La Horde sur la montagneu
L'était un vieux chat laid
...

 :rateau:


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Je f&#233;licite la nouvelle Ma&#238;tresse du ch&#226;teau car elle n'a m&#234;me pas eu besoin de mon vote pour gagner, c'est pour vous dire comment c'est balaise.....


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Chantons en choeur :
> 
> La Horde sur la montagneu
> L'était un vieux chat laid
> ...


'tention ! sinon toi aussi tu vas finir façon puzzle ....


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2006)

"_I will take His Ars."_ disait l'anglais au fran&#231;ais...

Il a gagn&#233;, l'autre a eu du mal &#224; s'en remettre...




Bon je sors


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

loustic a dit:


> Chantons en choeur :
> 
> La Horde sur la montagneu
> L'était un vieux chat laid
> ...


Pfiou. c'est fort quand m&#234;me c'que tu prends...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pas du tout, tu as été élue par la volonté de l'exécutif sortant, ces traitres à qui j'ai tout donné!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le théâtre est un jeu, le théâtre c'est la vie donc la vie est un jeu ...  

Je n'ai jamais supporté cette Antonin Artaud et son "théâtre de la cruauté"  

Nous sommes donc bien opposé !


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> "_I will take His Ars."_ disait l'anglais au fran&#231;ais...
> 
> Il a gagn&#233;, l'autre a eu du mal &#224; s'en remettre...
> 
> ...



H&#233; b&#233; .... ils rigolaient pas avec Dieu et les Anglais &#224; l'&#233;poque ... 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dans la ville, plus de 13 000 d'entre                        eux sont d&#233;j&#224; morts de faim et d'&#233;puisement.
                      Finalement, l'&#233;nergie farouche des Rochelais vacille                        devant l'inflexible d&#233;termination du cardinal. Le                        28 octobre 1628, la ville capitule sans condition.
                      Le roi accorde une amnistie g&#233;n&#233;rale aux survivants.                        La foi catholique est r&#233;tablie, les privil&#232;ges                        de la ville sont supprim&#233;s, les murailles sont ras&#233;es.                        La ville ne compte plus gu&#232;re que 5 000 survivants                        qui sont affam&#233;s dans les rues de la cit&#233;.
[/FONT]
Oups d&#233;sol&#233; Odr&#233; [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4005648 a dit:
			
		

> Le th&#233;&#226;tre est un jeu, le th&#233;&#226;tre c'est la vie donc la vie est un jeu ...
> 
> Je n'ai jamais support&#233; cette Antonin Artaud et son "th&#233;&#226;tre de la cruaut&#233;"
> 
> Nous sommes donc bien oppos&#233; !


 

Oul&#224;... &#231;a va &#234;tre la guerre l&#224; 


Je vais me r&#233;fugier dans la chambre rose finalement, tu permets Odr&#233; ?


----------



## silvio (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Oulà... ça va être la guerre là
> 
> 
> Je vais me réfugier dans la chambre rose finalement, tu permets Odré ?



Tiens en tant qu'ancien ministre des va-et-vient du gouvernement Mado, je réside où ? parce que les douves ça va 2 secondes, hein ... 
Tu as une penderie ?


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

Y'a déjà quelqu'un


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Oulà... ça va être la guerre là
> 
> 
> Je vais me réfugier dans la chambre rose finalement, tu permets Odré ?



Je t'en pris, j'ai une grande serre qui me suffit


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Y'a déjà quelqu'un


un vrai moulin !!


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4005627 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tous le monde souhaitent &#234;tre "executeur" mais chambellan personne


*C'EST CON, EX&#201;CUTEUR &#199;A RAPPORTE RIEN&#8230;*


[P77]hein ? oui, je sais c'est &#233;crit gros mais face &#224; l'autruche on crie ! [/P77]


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ...Vous êtes maintenant prévenu ... le théâtre est partout.
> Mais je me demande bien comment mettre tout ça dans une règle de jeu ... :rateau:


Coup de théâtre !

Le masque tombe.

L'autruche n'était qu'un mirage

une vision lointaine

perdue dans les nuées politiques

et les décors de pacotille

dénichés sur les rayons

en plastique des supermarchés.

Une comédienne autruche

n'a rien d'humain

pas même son oeuf.

Pauvre château

tes murailles

en carton pâte bariolé

s'écrouleront

laissant la place

à une salle de spectacle

déserte et à une scène

gelée portant quelques

comédiens squelettiques.

:afraid: 

Bon, félicitations à la nouvelle maîtresse.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Y'a déjà quelqu'un


Si il te reste une place dans le lit...  j'ai besoin de _repos_, cette campagne des autres m'a &#233;puis&#233;, moi. Et elle ferme bien la penderie ?


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *C'EST CON, EXÉCUTEUR ÇA RAPPORTE RIEN*[P77]hein ? oui, je sais c'est écrit gros mais face à l'autruche on crie ! [/P77]



En plus ca donne des idées NOIRES !!!


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005671 a dit:
			
		

> Si il te reste une place dans le lit...  j'ai besoin de _repos_, cette campagne des autres m'a épuisé, moi. Et elle ferme bien la penderie ?


 

Pour du repos c'est pas la bonne porte m'sieur


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Le théâtre est un jeu, le théâtre c'est la vie donc la vie est un jeu ...
> 
> Je n'ai jamais supporté cette Antonin Artaud et son "théâtre de la cruauté"
> 
> Nous sommes donc bien opposé !



Aïe.



Une maîtresse si jeune et si grignette, qu'à même pas encore formé son gouvernement.




Tu sais, il faut d'abord que je te dise une chose... Antonin Artaud avait souvent les cheveux longs, mais ce n'était pas une femme. *Cet* Antonin Artaud, il aimait pas l'eau froide.

Maintenant que tu as fait le premier pas, je me vois obligé de te prévenir :

Durant ton mandat, tout le monde va pouvoir entendre l'effroi de ta propre souffrance d'exister !

Que le public s'équipe ! Les places sont gratuites, mais risquées.





 Il va y avoir spectacle total !


 L'opposition cruelle ne te lachera pas, mièvre truc en plume ! ​


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Pour du repos c'est pas la bonne porte m'sieur



Ta porte, elle est verte?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pour du repos c'est pas la bonne porte m'sieur


Ah fl&#251;te... J'entendais parler de douce torpeur, d'ambiance moite, de lumi&#232;re feutr&#233;e et d'ambiance aux senteurs d&#233;licatement opiac&#233;es... le genre de choses qui participe au rapprochement des &#234;tres et pour les unir dans la sensualit&#233; fusionnelle ad&#233;quate au repos d'un guerrier fourbu par ses campagnes, tout &#231;a...

Bon... ben j'me la remets derri&#232;re l'oreille et je la fume plus tard, c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

un coup..... &#224; boire ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Aïe.
> Une maîtresse si jeune et si grignette, qu'à même pas encore formé son gouvernement.
> 
> Tu sais, il faut d'abord que je te dise une chose... Antonin Artaud avait souvent les cheveux longs, mais ce n'était pas une femme. *Cet* Antonin Artaud, il aimait pas l'eau froide.
> ...



Faudrait déjà pouvoir m'attraper  

Tu me vois obligée de demander publiquement et officiellement si TibomonG4 voudrait devenir chambellan  

Tibo ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

merci pour ta signature odr&#233;... je vais pouvoir changer la mienne... 


&#233;dit : voil&#224;, chang&#233;e !...


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2006)

J'ai faim.

Mix-grill autruche-panth&#232;re.


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4005697 a dit:
			
		

> Ah flûte... J'entendais parler de douce torpeur, d'ambiance moite, de lumière feutrée et d'ambiance aux senteurs délicatement opiacées... le genre de choses qui participe au rapprochement des êtres et pour les unir dans la sensualité fusionnelle adéquate au repos d'un guerrier fourbu par ses campagnes, tout ça...
> 
> Bon... ben j'me la remets derrière l'oreille et je la fume plus tard, c'est ça ?


 

Ben voilà, suffit de quelques précisions parfois :rose:


La clef est sous le paillasson.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Consid&#232;re que le paillasson est mort. Fait br&#251;ler l'encens, et ne pr&#233;viens pas les pompiers !! Surtout !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu me vois obligée de demander publiquement et officiellement si TibomonG4 voudrait devenir chambellan


Je pensais, sans doute naïvement, que le Chambellan devait être irréprochable...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Oyez Oyez braves ch&#226;telains et ch&#226;telaines

Voici le nouveau gouvernement : 

Je nomme DocEvil au poste de Chambellan et Silvio au poste d'Executeur des basses oeuvres. 

Et le nouveau d&#233;compte, je laisse le soin au nouveau chambellan de prendre la suite : 

Grug : 15
rezba : 11 (9+2=11 LO) 
Tibomong4 : 9 
supermoquette : 9 
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odr&#233; : 7 (2+5=7 MC)
mado : 6 
queenlucia : 6
DocEvil : 6 (4+2=6 chambellan)
tirhum : 4 
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 2
joanes : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
Aricosec 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1 
Melounette 0
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7

Bon spectacle


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

Bon je passe un peu de zic histoire de détendre l'atmosphère 


_J'viens pas d'la cité mais le beat est bon_
_J'viens pas de Panam mais d'Marly-Gomont
Y'a pas d'bitume là bas c'est qu'des patures
Mais cela n'empeche que j'ai croisé pas mal d'ordures


:style:
_


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2006)

punaise j'ai loup&#233; un tour


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

T'as tout raté, même silvio a pris du grade


----------



## Patamach (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> T'as tout raté, même silvio a pris du grade



mon avis qu'il va pas le garder longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> mon avis qu'il va pas le garder longtemps



Il peut démissionner mais il ne peut pas être destitué ...

Oh pis EBO y'a pas grand chose à faire ....

Mais il enlève des points gare à vos fesses


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pfff, j'ai annulé qu'une voix, c'est nul.



Quand on écoute encore les cure à ton âge c'est normal.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4005747 a dit:
			
		

> Grug : 15
> rezba : 11 (9+2=11 LO)
> Tibomong4 : 9
> supermoquette : 9
> ...



Le Chambellan,
vu la r&#232;gle du jeu,
proclame :

Les r&#233;sultats indiqu&#233;s dans la liste ci-dessus sont certifi&#233;s &#234;tre ceux d'odr&#233;. 
Les personnes dont le pseudonyme figure dans cette liste sont d&#233;clar&#233;es &#233;ligibles, &#224; l'exception de Melounette qui &#233;tait terroriste au tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent.
Les dates de d&#233;but et de fin de la prochaine &#233;lection magistrale seront fix&#233;es et annonc&#233;es ult&#233;rieurement.

Fait &#224; Orthez, le mercredi 11 octobre 2006,

DocEvil


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Chambellan,
> vu la r&#232;gle du jeu,
> proclame :
> 
> ...




A priori Melounette ne peut ni &#234;tre candidate, ni &#233;lectrice sur le tour suivant. M&#234;me si elle n'a pas d&#233;truit grand chose  elle a essay&#233; !

Monsieur le Chambellan


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> A priori Melounette ne peut ni &#234;tre candidate, ni &#233;lectrice sur le tour suivant. M&#234;me si elle n'a pas d&#233;truit grand chose  elle a essay&#233; !


Le fait qu'elle ait &#233;t&#233; terroriste sur le tour pr&#233;c&#233;dent m'avait &#233;chapp&#233;. J'avoue que je n'ai presque rien suivi des r&#233;cents &#233;pisodes et vous remercie donc d'attirer mon attention sur ce point.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2006)

elle perd 5 points ? nan pasque quitte &#224; l'enfoncer je demande


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

On pourrait faire _conseillers_ SM non ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2006)

Aucun probl&#232;me ! l'&#233;t&#233; dans le slip pour tous !


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2006)

Ce mec est dingue :love:





edit : Et puisque ce mandat s'est plac&#233; sous le signe du Th&#233;&#226;tre, je pense que tu peux jouer du Ionesco sans beaucoup d'efforts.


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Ho ptin ca veut dire que je suis éligible?


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> mais Nexka avait un rêve, et le voilà exaucé
> Un seul pompier sur ce tour alors


 
Nan nan nan  

Mon rève c'est d'être la seule pompière parmis pleins de pompiers à poils :love: Là je suis la seule pompiére tout court  :hein: C'est pas drôle du tout  
 




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4005728 a dit:
			
		

> Considère que le paillasson est mort. Fait brûler l'encens, et ne préviens pas les pompiers !! Surtout !  :love:


 
Plaît t'il ??  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> 
> 
> _Le mode [P77] donne des résultats stupéfiants qui mérite l'admiration enthousiaste... Aussi comme cela semble être passé à la trappe, *je me permets de relever et du même coup te féliciter.*_
> ...


 
   

Pffff :hein: Mais  Quand même


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

_finalement....









c'est les Shadocks vot' truc l&#224;...





non ? 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006093 a dit:
			
		

> _finalement....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tais-toi, et pompe.


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quand on écoute encore les cure à ton âge c'est normal.


 


supermoquette a dit:


> elle perd 5 points ? nan pasque quitte à l'enfoncer je demande


 
Il me reste un chouïa de nitroglycérine et 2 ou 3 bâtons de dynamite. Je peux faire péter ton slip sans les mains. Fais gaffe. 
Cure, c'est le bien. J'écoute ce que je veux quand je veux, les points, je m'en fiche, ça attirera la pitié au prochain tour. Na.
Et puisqu'on ne veut pas de moi sur ce tour, je serais 2 fois plus présente. Je vais vous sâouler pire que du chouchen. 
Grug, t'as intérêt à être un bon terrorriste, fais moi péter tout ça.


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bien.
> Je suis à la fois suspendu aux lèvres de DocEvil pour m'impliquer dans le prochain tour, et attéré d'avoir un score si stable dans le pas-grand-chose-insignifiant.
> C'est dur, mais ça me rappelle à la nécessaire humilité dont mon grand-père bouddhismste me vante sans cesse les mérites.



Roberto maître du chatiau, ça sonnerait bien


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Il me reste un chouïa de nitroglycérine et 2 ou 3 bâtons de dynamite. Je peux faire péter ton slip sans les mains. Fais gaffe.
> Cure, c'est le bien. J'écoute ce que je veux quand je veux, les points, je m'en fiche, ça attirera la pitié au prochain tour. Na.
> Et puisqu'on ne veut pas de moi sur ce tour, je serais 2 fois plus présente. Je vais vous sâouler pire que du chouchen.
> Grug, t'as intérêt à être un bon terrorriste, fais moi péter tout ça.



* Le G.R.U.G TERRORISERA CE CHATIO !*​
[P77]oui je sais c'est écrit gros, mais c'est à cause de Melounette[/P77]


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Je fournit les munitions si y'a besoin....


----------



## Stargazer (11 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Il me reste un chouïa de nitroglycérine et 2 ou 3 bâtons de dynamite. Je peux faire péter ton slip sans les mains. Fais gaffe.
> Cure, c'est le bien. J'écoute ce que je veux quand je veux, les points, je m'en fiche, ça attirera la pitié au prochain tour. Na.
> Et puisqu'on ne veut pas de moi sur ce tour, je serais 2 fois plus présente. Je vais vous sâouler pire que du chouchen.
> Grug, t'as intérêt à être un bon terrorriste, fais moi péter tout ça.



'tain qui c'est qui a remis une pièce dans le bastringue ??


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2006)

tu es vulgaire !!


----------



## Melounette (11 Octobre 2006)

Bastringue...Bastringue...Est-ce que j'ai une tête de bastringue ? 
Miss bouclettes va !
FAITES TOUT PETEEEEEEEER !\o/


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4005710 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait d&#233;j&#224; pouvoir m'attraper
> 
> Tu me vois oblig&#233;e de demander publiquement et officiellement si TibomonG4 voudrait devenir chambellan
> 
> Tibo ?



Oui ?



			
				odr&#233;;4005747 a dit:
			
		

> Oyez Oyez braves ch&#226;telains et ch&#226;telaines
> 
> Voici le nouveau gouvernement :
> 
> Je nomme DocEvil au poste de Chambellan et Silvio au poste d'Executeur des basses oeuvres.



Oups, trop tard :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> [P77]oui je sais c'est écrit gros, mais c'est à cause de Melounette[/P77]


Aucune constitution nous protégera de ça


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Aucune constitution nous protégera de ça


C'est à dire ? 
Moquette, tu me cherches, tu vas me trouver..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Rahhh.

Non seulement on oublie mes points mais on m'oublie tout court! J'attends madame, des explications à cet oubli.

Le DTC est toujours là, en embuscade, prêt à acceuillir ceux qui déçus vont descendre dans la cour pour manifester leur courroux, roucoucou.


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

munitions *N°1*
très bon marché.





​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Aucun problème ! l'été dans le slip pour tous !



Tu aurais la version automne / hiver.



mado a dit:


> Ce mec est dingue :love:
> 
> edit : Et puisque ce mandat s'est placé sous le signe du Théâtre, je pense que tu peux jouer du Ionesco sans beaucoup d'efforts.



Je dirais plutôt Sophocle, Ionesco y couche pas avec sa mère.

Ne soyez pas trop sages, aujourd'hui, j'ai un cours de pilotage en apnée juvénile.
Je vous laisse aller chercher votre pain béni dans l'autre huche. 

Bien à vous.


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon, tant que je suis dans le coin, ya personne à médiateurer??? :rateau: Nan??  C'est trés bien, vous étes trés calmes, je suis trés fiére de vous :love:


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4005747 a dit:
			
		

> Oyez Oyez braves ch&#226;telains et ch&#226;telaines
> 
> Voici le nouveau gouvernement :
> 
> Je nomme DocEvil au poste de Chambellan et Silvio au poste d'Executeur des basses oeuvres.



Oooooooohhhhhhhh Ma&#238;&#238;&#238;&#238;tressssse ! 




			
				odr&#233;;4005771 a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout rat&#233;, m&#234;me silvio a pris du grade


Quoique en valeur, &#231;a bouge pas beaucoup ... ou alors en valeur absolue ....
:mouais:



Patamach a dit:


> mon avis qu'il va pas le garder longtemps


Patamach, patamach ... tu fais quel tour de poitrine : c'est pour la vierge de Nuremberg ... pis j'ai quelques tisons au feu pour ton fondement ... 



			
				odr&#233;;4005785 a dit:
			
		

> Il peut d&#233;missionner mais il ne peut pas &#234;tre destitu&#233; ...
> 
> Oh pis EBO y'a pas grand chose &#224; faire ....
> 
> Mais il enl&#232;ve des points gare &#224; vos fesses


&#231;a va chier !!! 


supermoquette a dit:


> Quand on &#233;coute encore les cure &#224; ton &#226;ge c'est normal.





Nexka a dit:


> Bon, tant que je suis dans le coin, ya personne &#224; m&#233;diateurer??? :rateau: Nan??  C'est tr&#233;s bien, vous &#233;tes tr&#233;s calmes, je suis tr&#233;s fi&#233;re de vous :love:


Je surveille ... j'en ai vu un qui faisait le malin ... 
la sentence va tomber ...


----------



## Patamach (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Patamach, patamach ... tu fais quel tour de poitrine : c'est pour la vierge de Nuremberg ... pis j'ai quelques tisons au feu pour ton fondement ...



Si quelquun ne voit pas le rapport                          entre Silvio et l'Angely de Louis XVI quil m'écrive                          : 
il a gagné un bonnet à grelots.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

hop... le souffl&#233; est tomb&#233;  un peu de calme &#231;a fait du bien... il va devenir vivable ce ch&#226;teau.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007513 a dit:
			
		

> hop... le soufflé est tombé  un peu de calme ça fait du bien... il va devenir vivable ce château.


C'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus grand monde dans le coin. On va pouvoir payer des coups sans se ruiner. 

C'est ma tournée.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip. &#199;a fait du bien...  Et c'est pas de refus !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007542 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. &#199;a fait du bien...  Et c'est pas de refus !


Et c'est toujours avec plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

R&#233;ciproque


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2006)

Je dérange ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et c'est toujours avec plaisir.


Le Chambellan
communique :

Dites donc, Stan et Laurel, ça vous ennuierait beaucoup d'aller vous pochtronner ailleurs que sur mon parquet ? Ou alors faites-en profiter les copains, merde ! 

Fait à Orthez, le jeudi 12 octobre 2006,

Docquéville


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je d&#233;range ?


Ah ben tu sais, comme c'est parti, si on les laisse faire ils vont nous faire des p'tits !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je dérange ?


M&#234;me pas en r&#234;ve !!!  Au contraire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux venir, si tu veux. 

Et puis Mado aussi. 
_Bon, de toute fa&#231;on, je me casse. _


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Si quelquun ne voit pas le rapport                          entre Silvio et l'Angely de Louis XVI quil m'écrive                          :
> il a gagné un bonnet à grelots.



Louis XIII mon bon Pata, Louis XIII



DocEvil a dit:


> Le Chambellan
> communique :
> 
> Dites donc, Stan et Laurel, ça vous ennuierait beaucoup d'aller vous pochtronner ailleurs que sur mon parquet ? Ou alors faites-en profiter les copains, merde !
> ...


Ou alors mettez les patins ...


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu peux venir, si tu veux.
> 
> Et puis Mado aussi.
> _Bon, de toute façon, je me casse. _



C'est con j'avais amené une guitare. Je t'aurais chanté Lalanne


----------



## katelijn (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus grand monde dans le coin. On va pouvoir payer des coups sans se ruiner.
> 
> C'est ma tourn&#233;e.



Le digestif &#231;a ne te dis rien?  
Je patauge l&#224; ...  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Chambellan
> communique :
> 
> Dites donc, Stan et Laurel, ça vous ennuierait beaucoup d'aller vous pochtronner ailleurs que sur mon parquet ? Ou alors faites-en profiter les copains, merde !
> ...


J'ai ce qu'il nous faut...

Un ptit chablis du domaine de la Motte. L'agr&#233;able et l'indispensable faits breuvage. Ou quand le divin s'avale


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007569 a dit:
			
		

> Ou quand le divin s'avale


Il y a d'autres solutions pour ça. Mais fais péter le Chablis d'abord et on en cause ensuite. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007569 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ce qu'il nous faut...
> 
> Un ptit chablis du domaine de la Motte. L'agr&#233;able et l'indispensable faits breuvage. Ou quand le divin s'avale


Fl&#251;te ! J'aurais pas d&#251; allumer, on a r&#233;veill&#233; les pr&#233;cieuses de la cour... :affraid: Ta&#239;aut !!!!!!


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est con j'avais amené une guitare. Je t'aurais chanté Lalanne



Tfaçon c'est bientôt l'hiver alors tu peux y aller....:afraid:


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007569 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ce qu'il nous faut...
> 
> Un ptit chablis du domaine de la Motte. L'agr&#233;able et l'indispensable faits breuvage. Ou quand le divin s'avale


_
ah tiens, perso, jelui pr&#233;fererais illico un "Jean Collet & Fils"http://www.grandscruschablis.com/fr_proprietaires_dynamic.asp ou encore mieux un William Febvre__ voire un Chateau Grenouille de la Chablisienne que je laisse vieillir encore un peu dans la cave... 

le tien est bon aussi mais l&#224; tu touches &#224; une sp&#233;cialit&#233; ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Moi ce sont mes origines


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4008016 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce sont mes origines


Le domaine de la motte?
Pas tr&#232;s original, c'est une origine commune &#224; tout l'humanit&#233;.


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

...ça !

:love: 

... quoi c'est hors charte ? c'est de l'art !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

C'est limite porno ouais...


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est limite porno ouais...


Sinon Odré, t'avais pas parlé d'une petite sotterie sur la pelouse pour fêter ton élection et les 27° de ce vendredi 13 ?
:love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

quelle &#233;lection ?


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Sinon Odré, t'avais pas parlé d'une petite *sotterie* sur la pelouse pour fêter ton élection et les 27° de ce vendredi 13 ?
> :love::love:



...c'est une allusion sexuelle ou seulement à son QI ?


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est une allusion sexuelle ou seulement &#224; son QI ?



QI, mais je suis pas s&#251;r pour les 2 "t" ... :rose:

mais la sauterie peut &#234;tre envisag&#233;e ....


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Oui Oui, ca saute bien les autruches y parait......


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007569 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ce qu'il nous faut...
> 
> Un ptit chablis du domaine de la Motte. L'agréable et l'indispensable faits breuvage. Ou quand le divin s'avale



Du bon vin dans mon château, puis je m'inviter ?



Lila a dit:


> ...ça !
> 
> :love:
> 
> ... quoi c'est hors charte ? c'est de l'art !!!!



Oui c'est de l'art, celui d'antan que l'on peut diffuser. Je le préfère au papier glaçé  



supermoquette a dit:


> C'est limite porno ouais...



Un peu de geekart au château, c'est nouveau, c'est émergent.  



silvio a dit:


> Sinon Odré, t'avais pas parlé d'une petite sotterie sur la pelouse pour fêter ton élection et les 27° de ce vendredi 13 ?
> :love::love:



Tu viens de me dire que l'on est bien vendredi 13, je croyais que c'était il y a 2 jours, tu ne peux pas savoir ce que ça me fais plaisir, j'ai crût rater un anniversaire (et pas seulement celui de benjamin :rateau: )



NED a dit:


> Oui Oui, ca saute bien les autruches y parait......



Elle coure, elle coure toujours l'autruche de sa foulée véloce après tout ce qui bouge, tout ce qui brille. Elle tombe se relève et cours encore .... C'est à se plier en quatre


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2006)

Bon il devrait pas y avoir la séquence du geste technique : donnage et enlevage de points là ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Bon il devrait pas y avoir la séquence du geste technique : donnage et enlevage de points là ?



Si mais j'aimes pas trop, ça va faire des jaloux, j'y ai même pas encore pensé, bon promis je vais m'y mettre rhalalalalalala  

Dur dur d'être cheftaine :rose:


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2006)

au boulot !! 
_ arr&#234;te les commentaires !......_


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

Ce qui est dur n'est pas forc&#233;ment cheftaine.


----------



## mado (13 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Si mais j'aimes pas trop, ça va faire des jaloux, j'y ai même pas encore pensé, bon promis je vais m'y mettre rhalalalalalala
> 
> Dur dur d'être cheftaine :rose:




Ben tu m'en avais promis 3 non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Purée faut que je les retrouve et les étudie  

mmmm, parce que bon il faut relancer le jeu là :affraid: 

silvio t'as ton stock, prêt à dégainer ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2006)

une odré.... 
un silvio.... 
un Docquéville...... :afraid:


quel mélange détonnant !!...  
j'ai peur pour le Château !!...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Grug : 15
rezba : 11 
Tibomong4 : 9 
supermoquette : 9 
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odr&#233; : 7 
mado : 7 (+ 1 comme cela nous sommes &#224; &#233;galit&#233;  )
DocEvil : 7 (+ 1 pareil et parce que tu le vaux bien   )
queenlucia : 6
tirhum : 5 (+ 1 parce qu'il faut le dire, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; toi que j'ai mont&#233; les &#233;chelons :rose: )
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 3 (+ 1 pour ta po&#233;sie qui destresse  )
Aricosec : 2 (+ 1 pour ton imagination d&#233;bordante  )
joanes : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1 
Melounette 0
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7

A toi silvio, bombe moi tout &#231;a, gentiment hein ?


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> une odré....
> un silvio....
> un Docquéville...... :afraid:
> 
> ...



c'est vrai que le mélange peut être détonnant
faut pas secouer ...
 



odré a dit:


> Grug : 15
> rezba : 11
> Tibomong4 : 9
> supermoquette : 9
> ...



je me tate, je me tate ... c'est dur ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> je me tate, je me tate ... c'est dur ...



Je n'irais pas vérifier mais je te crois sur parole


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Grug : 15
> rezba : 11
> Tibomong4 : 9
> supermoquette : 9
> ...




je ne voudrais pas être embêtant mais j'ai eu des voix..., j'ai eu des points et même en enlevant ce que vous voulez, le DTC mérite amplement d'être sur cette liste.

Merci de rectifier, certains pourraient croire qu'il y a tricherie ici.

Vive le DTC.


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> une odré....
> un silvio....
> un Docquéville...... :afraid:
> 
> ...



*TREMBLE CHATIO !*​

[P77] je sais, c'est écrit gros, mais c'est à cause du ti'rhum [/P77]


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je ne voudrais pas être embêtant mais j'ai eu des voix..., j'ai eu des points et même en enlevant ce que vous voulez, le DTC mérite amplement d'être sur cette liste.
> 
> Merci de rectifier, certains pourraient croire qu'il y a tricherie ici.
> 
> Vive le DTC.


tu as eu des voix, mais &#231;a ne donne pas automatiquement des points&#8230;
RTFM pour le DTC.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je ne voudrais pas être embêtant mais j'ai eu des voix..., j'ai eu des points et même en enlevant ce que vous voulez, le DTC mérite amplement d'être sur cette liste.
> 
> Merci de rectifier, certains pourraient croire qu'il y a tricherie ici.
> 
> Vive le DTC.



Ah mince ... Rezba tu as toujours ton fichier excel ?  ... A jour ?  :rateau:


----------



## Patamach (13 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je n'irais pas vérifier mais je te crois sur parole



Mouais.
On dit ça on dit ça ...


:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> tu as eu des voix, mais ça ne donne pas automatiquement des points
> RTFM pour le DTC.



Ce message annule mon précédent (non celui d'avant), voilà on est en pleine sotterie  



Patamach a dit:


> Mouais.
> On dit ça on dit ça ...
> 
> 
> :affraid:



Paparazzi  

Voilà ce qui arrive avec la gloire de l'élection


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

... je vous propose une séance de struthiologie : 

A chacun il sera simplement demandé afin d'être nommé et reconnu comme tel et ainsi de pouvoir accéder à nos fonds :

1. Avaler un réveil, lequel se trouvera être selon les goûts, en pâte d'amande, en chocolat, en saindoux (sur commande) et en vrai pour les puristes intègres.

2. Ecouter avec gravité la version intégrale de la chanson "MON TRUC EN PLUME" interprétée par Zizi Jeanmaire sans mettre la tête dans le sable, ce que ne font jamais les autruches.

3. Consoler avec les mots appropriés, un oeuf d'autruche qui risque de devenir un oiseau inapte au vol.

Les cérémonies seront organisées à la demande.
Elles pourront se dérouler, pour les personnes dont la solennité ou la vie publique interdit ce genre de manifastation, dans l'intimité voire le secret sans la presse ni les photographes.

Struthiement votre


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Je commence a aimer la politique Odré moué.....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

... Oui bon c'est pas une raison mais pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Les couloirs sont déserts
Même pas un murmure

Pourtant Rezba m'avait promis la guerre et je m'y étais préparée :


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Les couloirs sont déserts
> Même pas un murmure



Un petit résumé ? Des dates, une constitution ? Quels arguments pour l'opposition ? Y a-t-il des alliances, des coups fourrés ou moins fourrés en vue ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un petit résumé ? Des dates, une constitution ? Quels arguments pour l'opposition ? Y a-t-il des alliances, des coups fourrés ou moins fourrés en vue ?



Difficile de dire ce d'aucun ne sait et tout un chacun comprend.
Il n'y peut pas d'alliance lors de la campagne et les leaders ont changés.
Désormais le LO c'est rezba et moi sur le trône  

J'ai enlevé mes points. J'attends que silvio nouvel EBO enlèves les siens. Grug a pris le relais de Melounette. 
Rezba profère des menaces de souffrances.

Pendant ce temps là et ben j'ai goûté à un fond de chablis offert par Backcat en mon absence. Doc Evil attend sûrement que nous commencions les négociations sur une hypothétique règle et s'entraîne à l'administration. Quand bon lui semblera, nous pourions avoir un début de campagne. Mais il est vrai que je n'ai aucune proposition à faire .... quand au débat qui attend donc.

Supermoquette se tient tranquille. Thirum respire. Mado garde la chambre rose. ZXR à la tête dans le c.ul. Ed passe de temps en temps, on aperçoit Bobby aussi.

Cependant j'attends avec impatience toute proposition et réexplique ma politique qui n'en est pas, une dernière fois.

L'actuelle constitution est dans ma signature. 






Bon débat  

PS : J'ai un voyage d'affaires (eh oui pourquoi croyez vous que je me suis présentée ?) et ne pourrais être présentes demain lors l'assemblée législative mais ne manquerait point de vous lire attentivement à mon retour  

Struthiement votre.


----------



## Nobody (15 Octobre 2006)

C'est mort, ici...

Rendons un peu de vie à tout ça.







Fascinant, n'est-il pas?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

.... 

Je crois que je vais être maître du château-mort pendant un moment :mouais: 

Parce que à part nobody ben y'a personne


----------



## mamyblue (15 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ....
> 
> Je crois que je vais être maître du château-mort pendant un moment :mouais:
> 
> Parce que à part nobody ben y'a personne


Bonsoir odré, je passais par là et je voulais te féliciter tu es  


Bonsoir aussi à Nobody et toute mes félicitations à tous les deux pour vos montages vraiment   

Bonne soirée au château et à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Mouahahaha... Ben tu vois ? T'es pas toute seule...

On va vous laisser. Parlez pas trop fort, hein ? :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (15 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Bonsoir aussi à Nobody et toute mes félicitations à tous les deux pour vos montages vraiment




Merci Mamy, mais, tu sais, ce n'est pas moi qui ai réalisé ce montage (même si j'aurais aimé pouvoir le faire...).


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Y'a aussi des fantômes dans le château, pour peu qu'il soit hanté...
Ca vous fera des potes pour vos soirées!


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Octobre 2006)

enfin, j'ai trouvé mon candidat...

Merci, Roberto, enfin un homme _(une femme)_, un vrai _(une vraie)_, qui comprend le but B.demillesque de ce type de vieille pierre flétrie!

qu'on les pende tous par les co*****s _(gonades)_

*AVEC ROBERTO VENDEZ, ON FINIRA PAS À ORTHEZ!*


----------



## Grug (16 Octobre 2006)

*PLUS QUE 10 JOURS AVANT DE TOUT FAIRE PETER&#8230;​*


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2006)

C'est long 10 jours.. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> Bonsoir odré, je passais par là et je voulais te féliciter tu es
> 
> 
> Bonsoir aussi à Nobody et toute mes félicitations à tous les deux pour vos montages vraiment
> ...




Merci Mammy mais ce n'est pas moi non plus l'auteur des environs 450 montages sur l'autruche 
Je pense même qu'il doit y avoir plusieurs auteurs  

On est pourtant pas à Pâques mais ça sent la trêve


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> _Et là, en plein milieu de la plaine de Waterloo, au milieu des flaques d'une petite pluie fine et persistante, balayé par un vent mou et froid : *un château.*
> _:rateau:
> :hein: :sleep:
> ...


Ouais, ben le premier qui touche à ma crypte moisie et moussue.....


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Octobre 2006)

on y touchera pas, on se contentera d'y tourner... enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> on y touchera pas, on se contentera d'y tourner... enfin j'me comprends...


Si tu es blonde a forte poitrine, ça m'interresse.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Voilà qui permet, si tu en exprimes le désir, d'intégrer d'office ma future équipe de campagne au rang de Conseiller Spécial du Cabinet Secret, catégorie visionnaire géopolytrique.
> :love: :love: :love:



Intégrer des orifices ?????

La charte, Roberto, la charte !!!!!

Sinon, je vote pour toi. C'est qui le chambellan dans ce bouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Intégrer des orifices ?????
> 
> La charte, Roberto, la charte !!!!!
> 
> Sinon, je vote pour toi. C'est qui le chambellan dans ce bouge ?



C'est DocEvil, faut suivre un peu ...

Bon vous avez l'air de vous réveiller, continuez comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Je vais prendre contact au plus vite avec Madame le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et Monsieur le Leader de l'Opposition afin de fixer la date des prochaines &#233;ch&#233;ances &#233;lectorales.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Vous êtes stupéfaits.*
> :afraid:
> La surprise et l'admiration vous rendent muets, fébriles, comme étourdis.
> _Je sais ce que ça fait. _
> ...


En fait, y'a plus personne. 
Mais je suis, personnellement, tr&#232;s heureux d'apprendre la nouvelle de ta candidature.
Tu peux compter sur moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais je suis, personnellement, très heureux d'apprendre la nouvelle de ta candidature.



Pareil. 
Par contre m'en fous, je voterai pas plus que pour les autres élections... 

Mais sinon je trouve ça over cool, hein, si si!


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

*Allez Roberto, t'es bien mieux que ces têtes de veau !
 *


----------



## teo (16 Octobre 2006)

_Mon vote t'est acquis 


*Votez Roberto ! Il est beau !*

(ça le fait grave comme slogan qui tue non ?  )
_​


----------



## Stargazer (16 Octobre 2006)

T'as oubli&#233; les :love: &#224; foison !


----------



## katelijn (16 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Vous êtes stupéfaits.*
> :afraid:
> La surprise et l'admiration vous rendent muets, fébriles, comme étourdis.
> _Je sais ce que ça fait. _
> ...



Non, non ou plutôt si, si ... rentrons dans la dance ...  
Tu proposes quoi? ... :mouais:  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## katelijn (16 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *De ne plus avoir honte de ne rien comprendre !*
> ... De sortir des doûves, la tête haute !!
> :love:
> :love:
> ...



Ça te rapelle une chanson?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Dans les douves


Monica ressemble furieusement &#224; Catherine Zeta-Jones sur cette photo...


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Ce message s'adresse à tous et à toutes._
> Même aux blondes.
> :love:



C'est un message pour MamyBlue?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto au ch&#226;teau, mon dieu...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2006)

si, viens, &#231;a sera dr&#244;le, (l&#224; il faut plein de smileys partout)

vous comprennez ce que je vous dis (l&#224; il faut changer la couleur du texte)

(puis aller 18 fois &#224; la ligne)
puis mettre plein de smileys partout, tous diff&#233;rents ,et en vertical)

votez Roberto, il vous pr&#233;parera du cholo...(corps du texte diff&#233;rent, et en couleur)

(encore plein de smileys)


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2006)

c'est passque tu y mets pas vraiment du tien...

mais c'est pas grave, on t'aime, on votera bien!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Effectivement.*
> :love:
> Cette fusion improbable est une des trois choses qui m'ont plu sur cette image.



C'est vrai que in ditches with Monica c'est plutôt ça


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2006)

Avec quatre sympathiques noix de coco,je ne suis pas sur que ce soit si... bref...?


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

Cette candidature frise le consensus flasque, l'oecuménisme mou ... 
Que fait Rezba ? il se rallie ? :mouais:

Bon ces 5 points en moins qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Cette candidature frise le consensus flasque, l'oecum&#233;nisme mou ...
> Que fait Rezba ? il se rallie ? :mouais:
> 
> Bon ces 5 points en moins qui n'en veut ?


C'est toi qui d&#233;cide. On va pas faire ton boulot quand m&#234;me?

edit : il est pas fris&#233; Roberto, si?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

quelle mouille-frite ce roberto


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2006)

*CHEMIZAFLEUR contre TERREUR 
TREMBLE CHATIO !​*
Même pas une tentative de réformette ? 
ça c'est la politique de l'autruche


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

Une petite mosa&#239;que du ch&#226;teau de l&#224; maintenant ?


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2006)

donc :
*
TIC​*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _De quoi de quoi ?_
> :hein:
> 
> Sens-je l&#224; une pointe de m&#233;pris quant &#224; mes capacit&#233;s &#224; remporter le cocotier du Donjon ?
> ...



Tu sais Roberto, j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lue alors tout est possible  



Grug a dit:


> *CHEMIZAFLEUR&#8482; contre TERREUR
> TREMBLE CHATIO !​*
> M&#234;me pas une tentative de r&#233;formette ?
> &#231;a c'est la politique de l'autruche



Ben .... j'enl&#232;verais bien des petits trucs &#224; cette constitution mais rien de s&#233;rieux juste parce que constitutionnellement je faillis &#224; la r&#232;gle suivante "but du jeu ... faire &#233;voluer les r&#232;gles" ... 

Mais d'autres peuvent proposer : il est pas &#233;crit dans les r&#232;gles (qui sont de plus en plus fix&#233;es ) "le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau doit proposer quelque chose".

Enfin, je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lue en d&#233;pit du bon sens, &#224; l'insue de mon presque plein gr&#233;s, en bref &#231;a ressemble &#224; l'&#233;lection de chirac le 21 avril 2002 ...

J'ai &#233;t&#233; &#233;lue par d&#233;faut ....

Mais j'ai un label majorit&#233; &#224; donner et je r&#233;fl&#233;chis (deux secondes).


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Nan j'ai le cheveu épais mais doux.
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


le con s'ensuce ? le consensus ?


----------



## Nexka (17 Octobre 2006)

OUAIS!!!  :love: :love:


Roberto!! Maitre du chateau :love:  



Tu as ma voix  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

Ensuqu&#233; ouais


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto candidat &#224; la position ultime du Chateau ?  :love: 

Bon promis cette fois je vais pas rater l'&#233;lection !
Faut voter quand et &#224; qui ? 

J'ai h&#226;te de voir la d&#233;co refaite avec des poster de Monica partout !


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'aime bien le verbe *"ensucer"*.
> Faudra que j'essaye de mettre &#231;a en pratique, de donner &#224; ce terme, ne serait-ce que pour moi, une fonction concr&#232;te et un usage palpable !
> :love:
> :love:



Faut &#234;tre m&#233;ga souple ....




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sinon &#231;a va aller.
> :afraid:



Ah enfin un candidat qui fonctionne avec des moyens de communication modernes !! 
Fini la politique &#224; la papa ! vive la politique ... euh ... la politique ????
c'est comment le mot d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Pss Psss pendant que je te tiens mon p'tit silvio : tu vas te toucher longtemps comme ça ou nous dire si oui ou non tu enlèves ces satanés points ?


----------



## Nexka (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Pas trop tôt hein, y a le Grug qui fait de l'auto-allumage.




T'inquequette donc pas   On va la matter la sardine


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Ah...
touchy touchy touch me
i wanna feel dirty,
touchy touhcy touch me
creature of the knight*








* Non, ce n'est pas une faute d'orthographe.


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Pss Psss pendant que je te tiens mon p'tit silvio : tu vas te toucher longtemps comme ça ou nous dire si oui ou non tu enlèves ces satanés points ?


Ouais c'est OK !!! 
En fait moi aussi je suis un super traître ... et je vais me trahir moi même ! :love::love:
Je m'auto-retire 5 points !!! 
Bien fait pour ma gueule, salaud ! 
Gniark, gniark, gniark .... bouhouhouhou ...
(ça fait mal, mais ça fait du bien ....  )



PonkHead a dit:


> Ah...
> touchy touchy touch me
> i wanna feel dirty,
> touchy touhcy touch me
> ...



tu devrais arrêter : ça te donne les yeux rouges ...


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2006)

faut il y voir une allégorie???

:affraid: 
:rose: 
  

Roberto, *comme un cheval*, je le crois pas, jure... :love: 

:modo: 
:king: :king: 

fichtre!


----------



## Nexka (17 Octobre 2006)

Puis si Roberto est élu, je ferai de la Pina Colada pour tout le monde :love:


----------



## teo (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'aime bien le verbe *"ensucer"*.
> Faudra que j'essaye de mettre &#231;a en pratique, de donner &#224; ce terme, ne serait-ce que pour moi, une fonction concr&#232;te et un usage palpable !
> :love:
> :love:



Si un jour tu veux que je te montre, h&#233;site pas : je suis un expert en d&#233;monstration concr&#234;te et palpable d'ensu&#231;age


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ouais c'est OK !!!
> En fait moi aussi je suis un super traître ... et je vais me trahir moi même ! :love::love:
> Je m'auto-retire 5 points !!!
> Bien fait pour ma gueule, salaud !
> ...



J'avais pas vu ta réponse :mouais: 

Comme tu veux ... 

Attention ça rend sourd


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Si un jour tu veux que je te montre, hésite pas : je suis un expert en démonstration concrête et palpable d'ensuçage



Ben tu vois Roberto, c'est pas dur (enfin si, mais bon ... )
Et pis pour un cheval, hein ...




odré a dit:


> J'avais pas vu ta réponse :mouais:
> 
> Comme tu veux ...
> 
> Attention ça rend sourd


Oui mais c'est bon :love::love::love:


----------



## lumai (17 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Puis si Roberto est élu, je ferai de la Pina Colada pour tout le monde :love:


Ha ouaiiii ! Elle est bonne ta Pina Colada en plus ! 
&#199;a doit bien r&#233;chauffer pendant l'&#233;t&#233; indien (les couleurs en sont magnifiques )


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2006)

*TAC*​






(to be continued)​


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *TAC*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG !!!!!
nan j'déconne ....


----------



## Grug (17 Octobre 2006)

*Bombaaaaaaaah
*​


----------



## NED (17 Octobre 2006)

houaaa !!!
elle est belle ta bomba Grug!
 
​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah ça !
> 
> C'est de la Bomba Grafíca de Alta Cualidad !
> :love:
> ...



Look at ma signature ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

non t'a rien loupé


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

les coulisses, c'est plus int&#233;ressant...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> les coulisses, c'est plus intéressant...



surtout les trombones  

Bon, et à part ça? tout va bien? 

Le syndicat DTC s'est réuni aujourd'hui et nous allons entamer un série de manifessetation.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> les coulisses, c'est plus intéressant...



Moi y'a juste des tentures dans ma chambre rose, mais c'est pas mal aussi :love:

D'ailleurs je proposerais bien un ajout à la règle : un bail à vie. Parce que je le vaux bien.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Moi y'a juste des tentures dans ma chambre rose, mais c'est pas mal aussi :love:
> 
> D'ailleurs je proposerais bien un ajout à la règle : un bail à vie. Parce que je le vaux bien.


Mais vous avez fini d'être polis et aimables ici, oui ????
Que ça s'étripe, que ça s'insulte, que ça se conspue !
Sinon, ça va finir en je baille à vie !

Vais finir par regretter les rodomontades sanguinolentes et granguignolesques de Tirhum, moi.


----------



## tirhum (17 Octobre 2006)

... pas le temps, l&#224; !


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais vous avez fini d'être polis et aimables ici, oui ????
> Que ça s'étripe, que ça s'insulte, que ça se conspue !
> Sinon, ça va finir en je baille à vie !
> 
> Vais finir par regretter les rodomontades sanguinolentes et granguignolesques de Tirhum, moi.



C'est un jeu de rôle non ? Ça je le fais tous les jours  A chacun ses échappatoires


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est un jeu de rôle non ? Ça je le fais tous les jours  A chacun ses échappatoires


La chambre rose et l'ombre du fouet derrière ?
Je vais voter pour toi.


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2006)

Je comptais pas me présenter. Trop fatiguant. Trop long. Pour un coup d'état, je suis partante. Les lieux sont dévastés par la bombe. Y'a pas assez de pompiers pour éteindre les flammes. Ma chambre est ignifugée. Suffit d'attendre l'agonie du pouvoir.


----------



## Nexka (17 Octobre 2006)

lumai a dit:


> Ha ouaiiii ! Elle est bonne ta Pina Colada en plus !
> Ça doit bien réchauffer pendant l'été indien (les couleurs en sont magnifiques )


 

En fait c'était ma marguarita que tu as goutée  

Ouaip ça doit bien réchauffer, bonne idée  :love:


----------



## Nexka (17 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Y'a pas assez de pompiers pour éteindre les flammes. Ma chambre est ignifugée. Suffit d'attendre l'agonie du pouvoir.


 
Ehhhh!!! T'as qu'à dire que je fais mal mon travail aussi!!!


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2006)

J'évalue juste les forces de réaction en présence.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Ne perds pas de temps avec &#231;a ! C'est un coup &#224; s'endormir... :sleep: Une semaine que je guette et il ne se passe rien ou presque. Enfin... rien de plus qu'ailleurs en tout cas.

Bon. On referme la porte ?


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2006)

Ok.

Mais t'es prévenu, y'a un fouet. Ponk ne sait pas garder un secret. Faudra que je m'en souvienne.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Et un homme pr&#233;venu en vaut DEUX !!!


----------



## mado (17 Octobre 2006)

Tu me connais un peu non ?  Et puis comme je vois souvent flou, ça peut même faire 4 avec un peu de chance. Va grandir vite l'armée des ombres à ce rythme. Cool.


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Octobre 2006)

lorsque les idilles se d&#233;localisent, l'inqui&#233;tude croit, mais bon je ne suis pas juge....
bref, ROBERTO, fais &#231;a bien qu'on soit pas emmerd&#233;...!


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4014053 a dit:
			
		

> Ne perds pas de temps avec &#231;a ! C'est un coup &#224; s'endormir... :sleep: Une semaine que je guette et il ne se passe rien ou presque. Enfin... rien de plus qu'ailleurs en tout cas.
> 
> Bon. On referme la porte ?


 pourquoi, y'a des odeurs ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2006)

Y a quelqu'un qui tire la caque hors du cul ?


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu nous diras quand même à un moment donné ce que tu as fait du corps du Chambellan-du-moment, qu'on sache...
> :love:





Pour l'instant il est enfermé dans son laboratoire. Il tente des expériences de clonage. La multiplication c'est un peu son truc en fait


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> La multiplication c'est un peu son truc en fait


J'aime comme tu as su éviter l'emploi du mot « reproduction ».


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je comptais pas me présenter. Trop fatiguant. Trop long. Pour un coup d'état, je suis partante. Les lieux sont dévastés par la bombe. Y'a pas assez de pompiers pour éteindre les flammes. Ma chambre est ignifugée. Suffit d'attendre l'agonie du pouvoir.



Le pouvoir en place est déjà à l'agonie. Et moi j'attends toujours la proposition de Rezba :mouais: 



supermoquette a dit:


> Y a quelqu'un qui tire la caque hors du cul ?



Mais je t'en prie supermoquette, puisque tu te proposes ...

Les gants Mobalpa sont aux cuisines


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Le pouvoir en place est déjà à l'agonie. Et moi j'attends toujours la proposition de Rezba :mouais:



Il ne fallait pas m'attendre, je n'ai absolument pas le temps de faire quoi que ce soit qui puisse animer le jeu.
Qu'on ouvre donc cette campagne, et qu'on en finisse !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, pas grand chose &#224; quoi s'opposer hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Qu'il en soit donc ainsi.

La campagne est officiellement ouverte.
Le scrutin prend fin *vendredi 20 octobre 2006, à minuit.*
Les résultats seront proclamés le jour suivant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2006)

Je vous préviens je ne me présenterai pas! 
Et quand bien même je serais élu que je ne ferais rien, absolument rien.

N'insistez pas.


----------



## rezba (18 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4014885 a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, pas grand chose à quoi s'opposer hein ?



Détrompe-toi !

Je m'oppose fermement à ce pouvoir insipide qui refuse l'idée même de théâtre de la cruauté !

Je m'oppose tout aussi fermement à cette opposition adolescente qui pratique le syndicalisme DTC sans même avoir l'idée que, avant d'être "dans ton cul", il faudrait offrir à ce postérieur l'hommage d'une langue bien pendue !

Et je m'en vais m'opposer de facto à la candidature du bellâtre en chemiz'affleure ! Un homme qui envoie des faire-part de déménagement qu'on ne peut même pas imprimer sur des imprimantes A4 ne peut être considéré comme un candidat sérieux !
En outre, étant présentement dans la situaion du leader de l'opposition, je tiens à me présenter, afin que les autres candidats se rattachent à ma candidature et bénéficient de ce label fédérateur, et que je me rallie ensuite au meilleur, voire au plus offrant !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je vous préviens je ne me présenterai pas!
> Et quand bien même je serais élu que je ne ferais rien, absolument rien.
> 
> N'insistez pas.



Tu veux le label majorité c'est ça


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Détrompe-toi !
> 
> Je m'oppose fermement à ce pouvoir insipide qui refuse l'idée même de théâtre de la cruauté !
> 
> ...


*BANDE DE CANCRELATS
VOTEZ REZBA !*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Il ne fallait pas m'attendre, je n'ai absolument pas le temps de faire quoi que ce soit qui puisse animer le jeu.
> Qu'on ouvre donc cette campagne, et qu'on en finisse !



Ben ça tombe bien : je n'ai absolument aucune idée !!!!!


----------



## Nexka (18 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Un homme qui envoie des faire-part de déménagement qu'on ne peut même pas imprimer sur des imprimantes A4 ne peut être considéré comme un candidat sérieux !


 
   

J'adore :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Qu'il en soit donc ainsi.
> 
> La campagne est officiellement ouverte.
> Le scrutin prend fin *vendredi 20 octobre 2006, à minuit.*
> Les résultats seront proclamés le jour suivant.


*Tic
TAC
TIC
TAC
TIC
TAC
TIC​*


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> *Tic
> TAC
> TIC
> TAC
> ...


FACE À L'AUTRUCHE ON CRIE !

Face à l'autre cruche on trie


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> (...)je me rallie ensuite au meilleur, voire au plus offrant !



Tu prend combien ?    

_bon, je ressors vite fait, excusez-moi, messieurs dames, c'est mon avatar qui me dit des choses dans ma tête _


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je vous préviens je ne me présenterai pas!
> Et quand bien même je serais élu que je ne ferais rien, absolument rien.
> 
> N'insistez pas.



VOTEZ BOBBY



teo a dit:


> Tu prend combien ?
> 
> _bon, je ressors vite fait, excusez-moi, messieurs dames, c'est mon avatar qui me dit des choses dans ma tête _



merci d'être passé ....


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Cher(e)s ami(e)s qui croyez en moi,
> pour des raisons plus ou moins avouables mais cependant l&#233;gitimes (&#231;a m'arrange),
> sachez que *la victoire nous tend les bras* comme une amoureuse italienne
> en robe &#224; fleurs et des ballerines rouges et les cheveux emm&#233;l&#233;s,
> ...


euh ... ce gars sait parler &#224; nos valeurs vraies, celles de l'honneur, de la fiert&#233;, de la R&#233;publique (Mr Le Chambellan vous me confirmez l'ortho ?) :love::love::love:

Votez chemizafleurs !!!


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah non, non non : là ce n'était pas ces valeurs-là dont je parlais.
> Pas du tout.



quoi tu parlais pas de Monica ?


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

&#232;h&#232; la terreur s'installe&#8230;



Je suis toujours ce terroriste craint, et LA Bombe, celle qui emportera 30% des votes exprim&#233;s, cette Bombe qui peut changer le cours de ce jeu, le r&#233;sultat de cette votation-piege &#224; con, cette Bombe magnifique dans ses degats cette bombe n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233;e.

D'ailleurs, comme il est dit dans la chanson l'important c'est l'endroit o&#249; ce qu'elle tombe, et cet endroit c'est la boite &#224; MP du chambellan.



Tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;tictac&#8230;


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2006)

On a toujours su que t'étais une bombe mon cher....tu ne nous fais quasi plus peur !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> D'ailleurs, comme il est dit dans la chanson l'important c'est l'endroit où ce qu'elle tombe, et cet endroit c'est la boite à MP du chambellan.


Je confirme que la bombe n'a pas encore été envoyée.


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

Bon, c'est pas que, mais j'ai piscine


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Ahhhhhh :sleep: 

Vous en faîtes du bruits si tôt le matin, on s'entend même plus ronfler


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Dites, je voudrais bien savoir : l'explosion de grug, là, avant l'ouverture du crustin, quoique réellement magnifique, lui laisse t-elle des munitions valab' pour la campagne officielle, ou bien peut-on considérer que son laboratoire est dévasté par ses mauvaises manip' et qu'il ne représente *plus aucun danger*, à part bien entendu un sex-appeal indescriptible avec sa blouse blanche déchirée aux bons endroits ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'en ai eu une comme ça (la bagnole, pas la ringue), pendant 5... minutes, et après le mec du contrôle technique il l'a immobilisée...


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2006)

VOTEZ

*rezba-t&#244;t
rezba-tard
rezba-ric
rezba-raque
rezba-roc
rezba-saint
rezba-ventre
rezba-dos
rezba-ton
rezba-fond
rezba-fou
rezba-gare
rezba-bat
rezba-tue
rezba-raie
rezba-lent
rezba-lourd
rezba-lot
rezba-t&#233;
rezba-laid
rezba-gage
rezba-bord
rezba-quai
rezba-long
rezba-guette
rezba-gnole
rezba-daim
rezba-d&#238;ne
rezba-sait
rezba-bleu
rezba-cl&#233;
...*


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2006)

sinon c&#8216;est quoi les changements apport&#233;s &#224; la constitution par ce tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!  impayable ! 

trop fort  J'adore


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> sinon cest quoi les changements apportés à la constitution par ce tour ?



Toi tu me cherches hein  

Vous savez où vous pouvez vous la mettre la constitution !  

Non mais


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> :hein:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~
> ...







pssssssssshhhh​


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> *Bien bien bien...*
> :mouais:
> 
> On décrypte tout de suite, ou on attend de se voir en vrai ?



Je savais pas qu'on avait encore des photos de la soirée de travelotage, au hamam du Cercle avec Kurt au maquillage  :rateau:  Ta réputation est faite maintenant  

C'était le genre de trucs qui devait jamais sortir non ?

Grug, on avait dit pas les photos de cette soirée  

PS: Roberto: tu es assis sur... hum.. un truc... psssttt ... psssst ... Roberto... pitin il est sourdingue...


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

la Damassine... pffff


J'en ai plus... vous l'avez quasi lessiv&#233;e et je l'ai quasi finie


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ~~~~~~~~~~
> *Qui suis-je vraiment ??*
> Je suis celui qui aime les effets de manche.
> :love: :love: :love:
> ~~~~~~~~~~​




prêt à tout hein


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est quoi cette obsession des bagnoles Roberto ?  
Bon les femmes ça on savait déjà, mais je ne t'ai jamais vu poster dans "parlons vroum vroum"   

Ceci étant dit demain je vous explique la différence entre un monologue et un soliloque.

Comme ça vous pourrez pas dire que je fous rien. 

Voilà

C'était l'intervention de l'actuelle maître du château. 
C'étais très intéressant.


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

:affraid:


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid:



 létat de grâce cest pas après lélection dhabitude


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2006)

Et à part Roberto, au salon de l'auto, y'a qui en lice cette fois-ci ? 
Un petit rappel monsieur le chambellan svp ?


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> sinon cest quoi les changements apportés à la constitution par ce tour ?




Ça compense. La dernière fois y'en avait trop. Avec les filles c'est tout ou rien.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ça compense. La dernière fois y'en avait trop. Avec les filles c'est tout ou rien.



En quelque sorte Mado, on s'comprends, on s'complète.

D'ailleurs, j'ai noté tout ceux qui m'ont coupdeboulé en me disant "bon courage", j'ai les noms :rateau:


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Et &#224; part Roberto, au salon de l'auto, y'a qui en lice cette fois-ci ?
> Un petit rappel monsieur le chambellan svp ?


c'est vrai &#231;a, car entre un pouvoir absent et un candidat qui oublie les aspirations l&#233;gitimes de l'&#233;lectorat f&#233;minin, j'ai pas grand chose &#224; terroriser moi.


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

Et un leader de l'opposition inexistant.......


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Je ne comprends m&#234;me pas comment ce fil fait pour continuer &#224; s'allonger.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016785 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends m&#234;me pas comment ce fil fait pour continuer &#224; s'allonger.


Fastoche.
Je peux appeler des copains on te montre si tu veux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016785 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends même pas comment ce fil fait pour continuer à s'allonger.


Évidemment, quand on a moins de prédispositions pour la démocratie que pour la dictature...


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Fastoche.
> Je peux appeler des copains on te montre si tu veux.


Qui ça ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Fastoche.
> Je peux appeler des copains on te montre si tu veux.


T'as des copains, toi ? :mouais:


Mytho !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Évidemment, quand on a moins de prédispositions pour la démocratie que pour la dictature...


Ouaip. C'est pas faux. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ne pas tout comprendre. Y'a des abysses autres que celles de ZeBig qu'il vaut mieux ne pas chercher &#224; sonder.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016921 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip. C'est pas faux. D'un autre côté, je préfère ne pas tout comprendre. Y'a des abysses autres que celles de ZeBig qu'il vaut mieux ne pas chercher à sonder.


Tu compares le Chablis avec le tout-venant, ce n'est pas très honnête.


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba-tard


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Ça c'est pas sympa-sympa.*
> 
> Tu devrais mieux choisir tes militants, mon Rérez.
> :hein:


Personne n'est parfait...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

c'est moi :bebe: :bebe: 

ben alors , voilà  
j'ai vraiment pas le courage (et encore moins le temp ) de  lire le 223 pages soit 8902 messages    de ce fil  mais.....oui .......:rose: ben  .....
ben j'aimerais bien participer , s'il ne faut pas se pointer ici tt les jours



je reçois souvent des messages bizarroides venant des partecipants de ce thread mais ....comment y prendre, quoi repondre  , que faire ...bref vous avez compris non ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

T'inqui&#232;tes pas. La limite basse actuelle ne sera pas franchie de si t&#244;t. Pr&#233;sente toi ! Tu as toutes tes chances


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Dis... t'es pas encore &#233;lu que je sache. Je parlerai de toi ensuite. Et le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant.


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Ts&#233;kett dit, la limite basse ?*
> 
> :love:



kikouuu ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Tsékett dit, la limasse ?*
> 
> :love:



a ookkkkkkkkkki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

donc au chateau les chats deviennent limasses     .....ou alors ce sont tout les moder qui le deviennent ? :rateau:  

nan, c'est pas cela n'est pas ?:rose: :rose: :rose: 

j'ai vu en quelques minutes des trucs comme :
"viande fraiche"



soit je suis tordue , soit j'ai bien peur de comprendre


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est moi :bebe: :bebe:
> 
> ben alors , voilà
> j'ai vraiment pas le courage (et encore moins le temp ) de  lire le 223 pages soit 8902 messages    de ce fil  mais.....oui .......:rose: ben  .....
> ...


Fais gaffe Tatav
ce fil est fréquenté
par une bande
de teigneux sanguinaires
autodestructeurs
destructeurs d'autos
capables de tout
y compris de transformer
le château en
*tas chaud*

BOUM !

Le mieux à faire si tu veux t'endurcir, c'est de lire TOUS les messages depuis le début !!!


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Salut ! ça va ?  

Le château tient toujours ? pas trop d'attaques de renards ? 

Mon salut mensuel aux vieilles pierres :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> pas trop d'attaques de renards ?



Non non, côté renards, c'est tranquille.
Ils s'en foutent : ya plus rien à bouffer.


----------



## silvio (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non non, côté renards, c'est tranquille.
> Ils s'en foutent : ya plus rien à bouffer.



Votez Bobby et Chemizafleurs !!! 
enfin bon ... 
:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2006)

Ah hum c'est quand les &#233;lections ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016785 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends même pas comment ce fil fait pour continuer à s'allonger.


Dire qu'on a pris une baffe en 1515 par des gens qui postent ça !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Faut dire qu'en 1515 la Suisse a découvert le Kirsh ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, le chateau est encore debout?
 :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Oui! une vraie Sitcom


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, le chateau est encore debout?
> :rateau:


Plus pour longtemps. 

Bient&#244;t, le coup de gr&#226;ce.


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2006)

Français, Françaises,
Belges, belges,
Helvètes, helvètes,
Electeur chéri mon amour,


C'est avec un sens du solennel tout particulièrement destiné à attirer ton attention que je déclare, en ce jour de l'an de grace deux mille six, que je me rallie à la candidature du grand Roberto Vendez, infatigable cow-boy des steppes nantaises, génial chevaucheur des montures numériques, insatiable consommateur de chemises à fleur. Puisse l'incalculable nombre de voix déja portées sur ma personne s'agréger à son propre décompte pour assurer sa victoire totale !


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Cette émission de la PRAVDA a été traduite , par notre dévoué représentant permanent à Moscou.


----------



## silvio (20 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Français, Françaises,
> Belges, belges,
> Suisses, suisses,
> Electeur chéri mon amour,
> ...




Bon alors pour le coup, on a UNE candidature  : Roberto
Qui va donc gagner avec 99% des voix :rose:
Roberto tu as le choix pour ton futur modèle : république bananière ou dernier régime stalinien ...

C'est la fin .... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Français, Françaises,
> Belges, belges,
> Helvètes, helvètes,
> Electeur chéri mon amour,
> ...




:affraid: 

Ségolène, sors de ce corps


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Ok je d&#233;barque de nul part. Personne ne me conna&#238;t, malgr&#233; tout je voulais vous proposer mon programme, et ceci en quelques points:

- Afin de ne plus d&#233;cevoir la populace avec des promesses non tenues, je n'en ferais pas.
- S'il m'arrivait d'en faire je ne les respecterait pas.*
- Le concept de justice est d&#233;finitivement banni. 
- Afin de diminuer les frais , nous appliquerons syst&#233;matiquement le bannissement &#224; vie...
- Dans un souci de rationalisation des ressources financi&#232;re de la masse laborieuse, les taxes seront port&#233;es &#224; 110% du revenu. Les arrangements financiers sont toujours possibles ,apr&#232;s saisie de tout vos biens.

Enfin, ces &#233;lections seront les derni&#232;res. En effet les frais de tels proc&#233;d&#233;s d&#233;mocratiques d'un autre &#226;ge, ne profitent pas &#224; une dictature totalitaire digne de ce nom.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4016975 a dit:
			
		

> Dis... t'es pas encore élu que je sache. Je parlerai de toi ensuite. Et le cas échéant.



Oui bien sûr donc tu parles de moi, chaton ?  

---------

Qui veut le Label Majorité ? Bobby ? 

--------

Je crois que l'élection se termine ce soir à minuit pile. Heu silvio si tu pouvais refaire un petit décompte des points .... ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2006)

Bon rezba ne peut pas se rallier &#224; roberto m&#234;me s'il le veut, donc moi je vote odr&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon rezba ne peut pas se rallier à roberto même s'il le veut, donc moi je vote odré.



Le Leader de l'opposition ne peut pas se rallier ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2006)

On peut s'y rallier, lui pas. Mais je peux me tromper, l'essentiel &#233;tant de foutre la merde


----------



## rezba (20 Octobre 2006)

Je me rallie &#224; qui je veux.  Apr&#232;s, charge au chambellan de faire sa tambouille.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Oh purée j'ai dût lire la règle .... 

"L'opposition et la Majorité :

Le leader de l'opposition peut fédérer des candidats autour de sa personne, même si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats déclarés doivent se rallier officiellement à lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la clôture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs électeurs de leur ralliement. Néanmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point à l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se réclamerait de la Majorité peut également fédérer des candidats, aux mêmes conditions. Le label "Majorité" doit être distribué par le Maître en place."

Ah ouais donc si je veux utiliser mon label majorité il faut que les gens se rallie à moi et non le contraire ...

Pff donc je me représentes parce que j'en ai le droit


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2006)

Ahhhhhh si c'est pour faire chier doc chuis partant.

Mais je vote quand m&#234;me odr&#233;, qu'elle ait au moins une voix


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oh purée j'ai dût lire la règle ....
> 
> "L'opposition et la Majorité :
> 
> ...


 tu peux te repr&#233;senter, tu peux aussi nommer un repr&#233;sentant de la majorit&#233;, qui aura un pouvoir de champion de tennis.




PS : tic tac tic tac &#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2006)

Je tiens &#224; disposition des &#233;lecteurs une image de plusieurs dizaines de Mo &#224; joindre avec votre vote.


----------



## silvio (20 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je tiens à disposition des électeurs une image de plusieurs dizaines de Mo à joindre avec votre vote.


Fais tourner ....


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Je peux voter aussi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut le Label Majorité ? Bobby ?



Je crois que tu n'as pas bien suivi*.

J'ai dit que je me présenterai pas, que je ne participerai pas, que je m'en cognais.


* Va falloir songer à se débarrasser de cette mauvaise habitude.


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Je peux voter aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je peux voter aussi ?



*constitution*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas bien suivi*.
> 
> J'ai dit que je me présenterai pas, que je ne participerai pas, que je m'en cognais.
> 
> ...



J'aimes bien taquiner le Bobby, il devient tout rouge (encore plus) et ces pustules suppures


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> *constitution*



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Qui veut le Label Majorité ? Bobby ?


J'ai déjà le label "Ponk élevé en plain air au bon grain (de houblon)"
C'est pas d'la merde, ça, du bon gros Ponk à crète, pas du punpunk d'élevage !

Mais t'façons, je ne suis pas candidat.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Alors voici le décompte des points après que silvio se soit automutilé

Grug : 15
rezba : 11 
Tibomong4 : 9 
supermoquette : 9 
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odré : 7 
mado : 7 
DocEvil : 7 
queenlucia : 6
tirhum : 5 
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 3 
Aricosec : 2 
joanes : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1 
Melounette 0
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -12 (-5 par lui même)

Cette liste est aussi la liste des candidats éligible.


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Je trouve étrange, que sur un forum dit communautaire, un jeu ne soit réservé, qu'à une partie des inscrits.
Bien entendu vos règles disent le contraire, mais dans les faits il est difficile d'en faire partie.
C'est une injustice que je compte combattre...

Free Castle Free


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Quoi ?

Tout le monde peut jouer.
Tout le monde peut être élu - pour être candidat, il suffit d'avoir déjà des points ou de se déclarer comme tel, donc...


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quoi ?
> 
> Tout le monde peut jouer.
> Tout le monde peut &#234;tre &#233;lu - pour &#234;tre candidat, il suffit d'avoir d&#233;j&#224; des points ou de se d&#233;clarer comme tel, donc...



Des points ? 

SI j'ai pas de points je ne peux pas &#234;tre candidat ?
Comment on fait pour avoir des points.

Merci d'&#233;clairer ma lanterne, je viens de Koh-Lanta et l&#224; je pige plus rien ...

A qui on donne son vote, par MP ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Des points ?
> 
> SI j'ai pas de points je ne peux pas être candidat ?
> Comment on fait pour avoir des points.
> ...



Tu peux être candidat tout simplement en disant sur cette discussion "je me déclare candidat".


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quoi ?
> 
> Tout le monde peut jouer.
> Tout le monde peut être élu - pour être *candidat*, il suffit d'avoir déjà des points *ou* de *se déclarer comme tel*, donc...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Des points ?
> 
> SI j'ai pas de points je ne peux pas &#234;tre candidat ?
> Comment on fait pour avoir des points.
> ...


_Et un double-toast qui marche pour le Ponk...._


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour cette réponse précise..

Ensuite, à qui envoyer son vote si précieux ..

Merci d'aider un nioub


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de points, il suffit de dire "Je suis candidat" et pouf te voil&#224; candidat (c'est-y pas beau?)
> Si tu as des points, tu es candidats. Mais si tu dis "je ne suis pas candidat", pouf tu ne l'es pas.
> 
> D'ailleurs : je ne suis pas candidat.
> ...



C'est DocEvil en effet et il faut voter ce soir avant minuit !

Edit : ne m'envoyez pas vos MP !!!!!! 

Je ne suis pas chambellan (bon r&#233;sum&#233; grug)

REEdit : Attention il y a un terroriste sur ce tour et il est sur les charbons ardents, sur les strating blocs


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2006)

au chambellan, comme indiqu&#233; dans les regles 

sur ce tour le chambellan est Doc&#233;vil 


PS : c'est un jeu de r&#244;les, m&#234;me si la lecture n'est pas toujours passionnante c'est bien de lire quelques pages en arriere


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

Merci  je me sent mieux, j'aime bien savoir ...:love: 

Donc je vote pour un de la liste et j'envoie le tout à Docevil..D  moi qui rêvais de lui envoyer un MP  ) 

Free Castle Free


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2006)

*VOTEZ SUPERSORNETTE*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4017392 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien s&#251;r donc tu parles de moi, chaton ?


Ce qui est un honneur en soi, je le conc&#232;de...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je trouve étrange, que sur un forum dit communautaire, un jeu ne soit réservé, qu'à une partie des inscrits.
> Bien entendu vos règles disent le contraire, mais dans les faits il est difficile d'en faire partie.
> C'est une injustice que je compte combattre...
> 
> Free Castle Free


je peux aussi r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me en fermant le fil...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018056 a dit:
			
		

> je peux aussi résoudre le problème en fermant le fil...


Je sens que ça te démange, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi. Je sais que ce fil est difficile à pénétrer pour celui qui n'en a pas suivi les péripéties et je conçois sans peine qu'il y ait des sujets plus intéressants, mais... Mais ce fil n'est pas un fil _à_ flood, même si c'est un fil _où l'on_ floode. Il ne se résume pas à cela. Et je ne pense pas qu'il déshonore la salle de jeux...


----------



## mado (20 Octobre 2006)

Ah ben non monsieur le chat, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; trouver un v&#233;lo pour aller voter !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018056 a dit:
			
		

> je peux aussi r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me en fermant le fil...



T'es en manque ? T'as pas eut ton cot&#226;t de fermeture cette semaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> T'es en manque ? T'as pas eut ton côtat de fermeture cette semaine ?


Le Chambellan
communique :

Le Maître du Château voulait dire : « Je sens que ça te démange, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi. Je sais que ce fil est difficile à pénétrer pour celui qui n'en a pas suivi les péripéties et je conçois sans peine qu'il y ait des sujets plus intéressants, mais... Mais ce fil n'est pas un fil à flood, même si c'est un fil où l'on floode. Il ne se résume pas à cela. Et je ne pense pas qu'il déshonore la salle de jeux... »
Le Maître du Château présente ses humbles excuses à l'excellent modérateur auquel s'adressait son intervention.

Fait à Orthez, le vendredi 20 octobre 2006,

DocEvil.


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018056 a dit:
			
		

> je peux aussi résoudre le problème en fermant le fil...



:rose: 

Je vous prie d'excusé mon élan ..
Mon propos n'était nullement la fermeture, ou l'idée de fermeture du sujet, juste comprendre comment cela se passe ici..suis curieux..vilain défaut.
Pour le bien de cette aventure/jeu j'irais ... voir plus loin...  

A pluche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Mon Cher chambellan, 

Ouais ouais si tu veux, pas de probl&#232;me ... 

Mais tu vois le mod&#233;rateur il a m&#234;me pas tiqu&#233; quand je l'ai appel&#233; chaton ....  

J'me suis permise.


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

concentrez-vous donc sur la non campagne !!....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sens que &#231;a te d&#233;mange, mais j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi. Je sais que ce fil est difficile &#224; p&#233;n&#233;trer pour celui qui n'en a pas suivi les p&#233;rip&#233;ties et je con&#231;ois sans peine qu'il y ait des sujets plus int&#233;ressants, mais... Mais ce fil n'est pas un fil _&#224;_ flood, m&#234;me si c'est un fil _o&#249; l'on_ floode. Il ne se r&#233;sume pas &#224; cela. Et je ne pense pas qu'il d&#233;shonore la salle de jeux...



Ben non. &#199;a ne me d&#233;mange pas particuli&#232;rement... Et en fait, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; _p&#233;n&#233;trer_ le fil en question. Justement. &#199;a me d&#233;sole un peu qu'il soit tomb&#233; &#224; ce point dans une &#232;re de si parfaite inconsistance. Je veux dire ; &#224; quoi bon se pr&#233;senter et remporter les &#233;lections de ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau pour ne rien en faire du tout ? Le flood, de toutes fa&#231;ons... 



mado a dit:


> Ah ben non monsieur le chat, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; trouver un v&#233;lo pour aller voter !



Tu m'en vois ravi  



DocEvil a dit:


> ...
> Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau pr&#233;sente ses humbles excuses &#224; l'excellent mod&#233;rateur auquel s'adressait son intervention.
> 
> Fait &#224; Orthez, le vendredi 20 octobre 2006,
> ...



Tu devrais &#234;tre son chambellan &#224; vie. Mais tu sais aussi que la brosse ne me fait pas forc&#233;ment reluire  Tu lui diras ? 



La mouette a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> Je vous prie d'excus&#233; mon &#233;lan ..
> Mon propos n'&#233;tait nullement la fermeture, ou l'id&#233;e de fermeture du sujet, juste comprendre comment cela se passe ici..suis curieux..vilain d&#233;faut.
> ...



T'es pas seulement curieux, mais bon. On devrait en parler ailleurs. Ou pas. Ouais  Ou pas. C'est mieux 



			
				odr&#233;;4018071 a dit:
			
		

> Mon Cher chambellan,
> 
> Ouais ouais si tu veux, pas de probl&#232;me ...
> 
> ...



Je ne souhaite pas me mettre &#224; reprendre tout ce que tu dis. Ou pas. Ouais. Ou pas plut&#244;t 


Bon. On va vraiment avoir une reprise de ce jeu ou il est vraiment mort depuis les derni&#232;res &#233;lections ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018109 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non. Ça ne me démange pas particulièrement... Et en fait, j'ai réussi à _pénétrer_ le fil en question. Justement. Ça me désolé un peu qu'il soit tombé à ce point dans une ère de si parfaite inconsistance... Je veux dire... à quoi bon se présenter et remporter les élections de maître du château pour ne rien en faire du tout ? Le flood de toutes façons...


Tu sais assez ce que j'en pense. 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4018109 a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais aussi que la brosse ne me fait pas forcément reluire  Tu lui diras ?


Je lui donnerai quelques indications sur le meilleur moyen de te faire reluire, oui. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

je suis le ma&#238;tre du ch&#226;teau pour encore quelques heures .... 

Encore heureux Backcat que tu ne me reprenne pas tous le temps ... &#231;a m'agacerais grave un chat dans le dos et pis t'as pas que &#231;a &#224; foutre et moi non plus 

Edit : non mais c'est finis de parler de moi alors que je suis l&#224; !


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2006)

*VOTEZ TREZBA*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Grug : 15
rezba : 11 
Tibomong4 : 9 
supermoquette : 9 
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odr&#233; : 7 
mado : 7 
DocEvil : 7 
queenlucia : 6
tirhum : 5 
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 3 
Aricosec : 2 
joanes : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 1
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1 
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5 
Melounette - 5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -12 

En relisant les r&#232;gles je me suis rendue compte que le terroriste perd 5 points pour avoir envoyer sa bombe ... Donc Melounnette - 5 points pour la derni&#232;re bombe. De plus, elle ne peut pas voter sur ce tour.

Au fait, &#231;a y est la bombe elle est pass&#233;e ?


----------



## katelijn (20 Octobre 2006)

Certainement pas ... faut révoter jusqu'a minuit!  
Sa(le)c a deau pour le Doc


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Certainement pas ... faut révoter jusqu'a minuit!
> Sa(le)c a deau pour le Doc



On peut pas revoter après une bombe, ça a été voter à une assemblée législative je sais plus quand ...


----------



## NED (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4018109 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. On va vraiment avoir une reprise de ce jeu ou il est vraiment mort depuis les dernières élections ?



Je crois qu'il s'est auto-tué, on dit suicidé non?


----------



## katelijn (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> On peut pas revoter après une bombe, ça a été voter à une assemblée législative je sais plus quand ...



Qui dit que le terroriste a déjà envoyé sa bombe? Donc c'est qui arrive a la "meta" qui gagne, non?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Qui dit que le terroriste a d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; sa bombe? Donc c'est qui arrive a la "meta" qui gagne, non?



Ben je pense que Doc ne nous dira pas si le terroriste a d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; sa bombe ....

Et Grug, je sens qu'il attendra le dernier moment. Quoique il s'est pas connect&#233;e depuis 18h et des poussi&#232;res ....


----------



## silvio (20 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je tiens &#224; disposition des &#233;lecteurs une image de plusieurs dizaines de Mo &#224; joindre avec votre vote.


P'tain il l'a fait : mon TdB est d&#233;finitivement ruin&#233; .... un canton entier !!!
T'es con ...  


			
				odr&#233;;4018426 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je pense que Doc ne nous dira pas si le terroriste a d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; sa bombe ....
> 
> Et Grug, je sens qu'il attendra le dernier moment. Quoique il s'est pas connect&#233;e depuis 18h et des poussi&#232;res ....



Bon j'a vot&#233;, parce que bordel, on va pas attendre minuit, si ?
Bon ....
:rose:

Le Grug il a bien autre chose &#224; faire ce soir, nan ? l&#224; il est saoul, et il a oubli&#233;, nan ?


----------



## katelijn (20 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je crois qu'il s'est auto-tué, on dit suicidé non?



Tout a fait ... mais ça serait bien aussi d'essayer d'oublier la vie réelle .. et de créer un vrai jeu ... juste pour le plaisir...


----------



## katelijn (20 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ben je pense que Doc ne nous dira pas si le terroriste a déjà envoyé sa bombe ....
> 
> Et Grug, je sens qu'il attendra le dernier moment. Quoique il s'est pas connectée depuis 18h et des poussières ....



Justement, donc on a le droit de ré-voter, non? 
Qui ne risque rien, n'a rien ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Justement, donc on a le droit de r&#233;-voter, non?
> Qui ne risque rien, n'a rien ...



Non ton vote  ne comptera pas mais &#231;a va faire du travail &#224; Doc, et puis c'est que 30% des votes qui sautent ...


----------



## katelijn (21 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Non ton vote  ne comptera pas mais ça va faire du travail à Doc, et puis c'est que 30% des votes qui sautent ...



Ben voilà le problème ... faut empecher le terroriste d'effectuer sa mission... (bon c'est vrai ça fait pas très étique là... ) ... jez crois que je vais jouer à la roulette russe au moins on demande rien a personne ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Le scrutin est terminé. Le terroriste n'a pas utilisé sa bombe. Tous les votes reçus pendant la durée prévue seront donc validés.
Les résultats seront publiés dans la matinée, ainsi que le détail des votes.


----------



## katelijn (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le scrutin est terminé. Le terroriste n'a pas utilisé sa bombe. Tous les votes reçus pendant la durée prévue seront donc validés.
> Les résultats seront publiés dans la matinée, ainsi que le détail des votes.



No comment sur le terroriste ...  Si même lui n'assumes pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Le Chambellan,
vu la r&#232;gle,
communique :

Le scrutin s'est d&#233;roul&#233; du mercredi 18 octobre 2006, &#224; 16 h 10, au vendredi 20 octobre 2006, &#224; minuit.
Un vote (PonkHead) a &#233;t&#233; exprim&#233; en dehors de cette p&#233;riode et est donc annul&#233;.
Le terroriste (Grug) n'ayant pas utilis&#233; sa bombe, onze votes (Nexka, rezba, Roberto Vendez, joanes, La mouette, mado, loustic, katelijn, silvio, odr&#233;, Lemmy), ainsi que celui du Chambellan, ont &#233;t&#233; valid&#233;s.

Les r&#233;sultats s'&#233;tablissent comme suit :
- Roberto Vendez : Nexka, rezba, joanes, katelijn
- rezba : Roberto Vendez, loustic
- odr&#233; : La mouette
- Ed_the_Head : mado
- silvio : silvio (Ex&#233;cuteur x2), DocEvil (Chambellan x2)
- supermoquette : odr&#233; (Ma&#238;tre x3)
- TibomonG4 : Lemmy

Le ralliement de rezba au profit de Roberto Vendez, ayant &#233;t&#233; confirm&#233; par une proclamation publique, a &#233;t&#233; enregistr&#233;. Le d&#233;compte des voix est donc le suivant :
- Roberto Vendez : 4 voix + 2 voix (rezba) = 6 voix
- odr&#233; : 1 voix
- Ed_the_Head : 1 voix
- silvio : 4 voix
- supermoquette : 3 voix
- TibomonG4 : 1 voix

Les votes de Nexka et de loustic ayant &#233;t&#233; annul&#233;s par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, Messieurs Roberto Vendez et silvio sont &#224; &#233;galit&#233; (4 voix). En cons&#233;quence, vu la r&#232;gle, le Chambellan d&#233;cr&#232;te :
*Monsieur silvio est proclam&#233; Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau.*
Monsieur Roberto Vendez est nomm&#233; Leader de l'Opposition.
Monsieur supermoquette est nomm&#233; terroriste.

Conform&#233;ment &#224; la r&#232;gle, le Chambellan remet ses pouvoirs aux mains du nouveau Ma&#238;tre et publie le d&#233;compte des points mis &#224; jour :

Grug : 15
rezba : 11
Tibomong4 : 9
supermoquette : 9
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odr&#233; : 7
mado : 7
DocEvil : 7
queenlucia : 6
tirhum : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 3
Aricosec : 2
joanes : 1
N&#176;6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 3 (+2 Leader)
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1
Melounette 0
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7 (+5 Ma&#238;tre)

Fait &#224; Orthez, le samedi 21 octobre 2006,

DocEvil


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Très bien DocEvil, tu as dit le lendemain et nous sommes effectivement le lendemain  

Mais pourquoi supermoquette est terroriste ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip, supermoquette il est pas arrivé dernier dans les votes, donc il peut pas être terroriste


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> (...)  En conséquence, vu la règle, le Chambellan décrète :
> *Monsieur silvio est proclamé Maître du Château.  *(...)


le jeu est fini, donc.....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais pourquoi supermoquette est terroriste ?


Parce que j'ai merdé, la ! 
Il n'y a évidemment *pas de terroriste sur ce tour.*


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2006)

Attendez, j'essaye de r&#233;capituler....


Roberto n'a pas &#233;t&#233; fichu de r&#233;colter plus de 4 voix, et cet idiot n'a pas vot&#233; pour lui.
Le pouvoir corrompu a vot&#233; pour n'importe qui n'importe comment.
Grug a m&#234;me pas &#233;t&#233; foutu de faire p&#233;ter cette bombe.
Et pour courronner le tout...



DocEvil a dit:


> Parce que j'ai merd&#233;, la !
> Il n'y a &#233;videmment *pas de terroriste sur ce tour.*



Si j'en vois encore un nommer DocEvil comme Chambellan, je propose une r&#233;forme sur l'internement d'office !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Attendez, j'essaye de r&#233;capituler....
> 
> 
> Roberto n'a pas &#233;t&#233; fichu de r&#233;colter plus de 4 voix, et cet idiot n'a pas vot&#233; pour lui.
> ...


Pardon? Odr&#233;, Tibo et moi-m&#234;me sommes &#224; &#233;galit&#233; de vote. Il n'y a donc pas de terroriste.

_D'ailleurs, je remercie officiellement mado qui a vot&#233; pour moi. Il fallait oser! _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Une précision s'impose.

J'ai, il y a maintenant longtemps, dénoncé le point du règlement permettant au Chambellan, en cas d'égalité du nombre de voix, de désigner le Maître du Château.
Aussi, si j'ai décidé d'écarter Roberto, que les votes avaient clairement désigné pour succéder à odré et contre lequel je n'ai aucune animosité (j'espère qu'il le sait), c'est pour illustrer la grande faiblesse de la règle à ce sujet.
Je maintiens, plus que jamais, qu'un serviteur de l'État qu'on désigne n'a pas, ne dois pas avoir le même poids qu'un représentant élu. On voit également que, par ce pouvoir qui lui est octroyé, la règle ne garantit en rien la neutralité du Chambellan au moment du scrutin.

Je souhaite donc, après ce petit exemple, que le nouveau Maître et les membres du Conseil législatif veuillent bien considérer un amendement de la règle en proposant, par exemple, qu'en cas d'égalité du nombre de voix, un second tour soit organisé. Il n'est pas bon que le choix du peuple puisse être ainsi détourné par le bon vouloir d'un seul.

Je profite de l'occasion pour remercier odré. Certains n'ont pas manqué de qualifier son mandat de « soporifique ». Après l'hystérie des tours précédents, l'apaisement qu'elle a apporté au Château était le bienvenu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une précision s'impose.
> 
> J'ai, il y a maintenant longtemps, dénoncé le point du règlement permettant au Chambellan, en cas d'égalité du nombre de voix, de désigner le Maître du Château.
> Aussi, si j'ai décidé d'écarter Roberto, que les votes avaient clairement désigné pour succéder à odré et contre lequel je n'ai aucune animosité (j'espère qu'il le sait), c'est pour illustrer la grande faiblesse de la règle à ce sujet.
> ...


Quand m&#234;me Doc, Silvio?!?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quand m&#234;me Doc, Silvio?!?


Je trouve qu'il a toujours des avatars de si bon go&#251;t et des remarques si pertinentes... :love: 

EDIT : Et puis, bon, si benjinounet nomme Angie dans Mac OS X, je peux bien nommer silvio au Ch&#226;teau. C'est pareil.


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Une précision s'impose.
> 
> J'ai, il y a maintenant longtemps, dénoncé le point du règlement permettant au Chambellan, en cas d'égalité du nombre de voix, de désigner le Maître du Château.
> Aussi, si j'ai décidé d'écarter Roberto, que les votes avaient clairement désigné pour succéder à odré et contre lequel je n'ai aucune animosité (j'espère qu'il le sait), c'est pour illustrer la grande faiblesse de la règle à ce sujet.
> ...





Pfff... Foutaises. Le chambellan n'est fort que si les candidats sont faibles.
Si Roberto avait pris un bon directeur de campagne, il aurait eu 20 voix, et on en aurait plus parlé...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il a toujours des avatars de si bon go&#251;t et des remarques si pertinentes... :love:
> 
> EDIT : Et puis, bon, si benjinounet nomme Angie dans Mac OS X, je peux bien nommer silvio au Ch&#226;teau. C'est pareil.


Attends de voir Starsky et Hutch dans R&#233;seaux et Serveurs, Angie passera pour une technicienne de renom... 

_edit : Rezba, et cette histoire de terroriste??? _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pfff... Foutaises. Le chambellan n'est fort que si les candidats sont faibles.
> Si Roberto avait pris un bon directeur de campagne, il aurait eu 20 voix, et on en aurait plus parlé...


Si la mauvaise foi ne t'étouffe pas un jour, c'est à désespérer de la Providence.


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si la mauvaise foi ne t'étouffe pas un jour, c'est à désespérer de la Providence.


God bless you ?!...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Bordel! C'est quoi ce binz' avec le terroriste???


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2006)

Ben y'a pas de terroriste, doc s'est lourd&#233;.


Ceci dit sans mauvaise foi aucune, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ceci dit sans mauvaise foi aucune, hein.


Je le reconnais bien volontiers. J'ai l'habitude de reconnaître mes erreurs.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je le reconnais bien volontiers. J'ai l'habitude de reconnaître mes erreurs.


Et c'est tout à ton honneur, n'est-ce pas Rezba?


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Monsieur silvio est proclamé Maître du Château.*



La terreur donne des résultats étonnants


----------



## silvio (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le Chambellan,
> vu la r&#232;gle,
> communique :
> 
> ...


hein quoi ? nan mais &#231;a va pas ?
c'&#233;tait pas du tout pr&#233;vu &#231;a !!! je suis contre (en plus faut que j'aille chez Darty, hein, c'et pas tr&#232;s glamour pour un ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau)
Pis j'ai pas d&#233;tourn&#233; de voix, alors je d&#233;tourne la mienne au profit de ? ...
Attend !
Si c'est pour Odr&#233;, &#231;a fait trois points pour elle &#224; &#233;galit&#233; avec SM, nan ?


DocEvil a dit:


> Monsieur Roberto Vendez est nomm&#233; Leader de l'Opposition.
> Monsieur supermoquette est nomm&#233; terroriste.
> 
> Conform&#233;ment &#224; la r&#232;gle, le Chambellan remet ses pouvoirs aux mains du nouveau Ma&#238;tre et publie le d&#233;compte des points mis &#224; jour :
> ...


Bon pis faut que je passe chez Casto, aussi, alors d&#232;s que cette affaire de bulbes de tulipes est r&#233;gl&#233;e, &#231;a va chier !!!   




Grug a dit:


> La terreur donne des r&#233;sultats &#233;tonnants


Tiens toi comme pr&#233;vu, tu &#233;tais en trainde picoler &#224; minuit et c'est l&#233;gitime ...
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi : je me suiscide en me retirant 5 points, pis v'l&#224; que j'en r&#233;cup&#232;re 5 !!!


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Félicitations au vainqueur


----------



## silvio (21 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Silvio ?
> _*Que foutez-vous, Cher Maître ??*


je suis en train de lire vos mails de tarés ...
  
Purée la tuile


----------



## silvio (21 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> F&#233;licitations au vainqueur



Mais je VOULAIS PAS !!!!

Salaud de Doc .... c'est bien un coup vachard de cur&#233; &#231;a !!!   

Mince j'avais pas vu &#231;ui-ci :


DocEvil a dit:


> Je trouve qu'il a toujours des avatars de si bon go&#251;t et des remarques si pertinentes... :love:
> 
> EDIT : Et puis, bon, si benjinounet nomme Angie dans Mac OS X, je peux bien nommer silvio au Ch&#226;teau. C'est pareil.


Double salopard !  

Quoi mes avatards ? pur&#233;e, &#231;a me broute &#231;a : j'en ai trouv&#233; un qui trainait, &#231;a allait pas ...
et &#231;ui-ci pareil .... aaaaaaaaaaaaahhh ....
Que le cul te p&#232;le !


----------



## silvio (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quand même Doc, Silvio?!?



Oui quand même !!

(je sais je lis vos mails dans le désordre entre 2 aller-retours chez Casto parce que les tulipes, elles sont pas de la bonne couleur)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

Pour une fois je vais me le permettre :

lol


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je profite de l'occasion pour remercier odré. Certains n'ont pas manqué de qualifier son mandat de « soporifique ». Après l'hystérie des tours précédents, l'apaisement qu'elle a apporté au Château était le bienvenu.



Je te remercie Doc pour cette marque de confiance et je savais qu'en te nommant Chambellan j'allais pas le regretter. 

Je félicite le nouveau maître du château parce que son élection heu sa nomination m'enchantes, je lui souhaites également : 
*BON COURAGE SILVIO !!!*

Ah maintenant, je respire


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

Allez on va foutre la merde mainant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Allez on va foutre la merde mainant



C'est pas déjà la merde, enfin moi j'y étais jusqu'au cou !


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2006)

Tiens... Ca fait longtemps que j'avais pas repassé par ici..

Mais apparemment ça vaut le coup d'y revenir 

Silvio... Toutes mes condoléances


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> je suis en train de lire vos mails de tar&#233;s ...
> 
> Pur&#233;e la tuile





silvio a dit:


> Oui quand m&#234;me !!
> 
> (je sais je lis vos mails dans le d&#233;sordre entre 2 aller-retours chez Casto parce que les tulipes, elles sont pas de la bonne couleur)



Silvio, cher ma&#238;tre, sur un forum on envoie pas de _mails_, ou courriels. On r&#233;dige des _posts_, ou contributions en fran&#231;ais.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Quand même Doc, Silvio?!?



Cela te laisse un espoir de devenir Maître du Château dans un avenir plus ou moins proche


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Je n'en attendais pas moins de ta part.


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

La dictature de la démocratie aura raison des meilleurs volontés ..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Ouais Roberto t'as raison !
Y'en a marre de ces candidats qui supputent que les élus sont incapables simplement parce qu'ils ont été nommés


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> [*Un "bon directeur de campagne" ?*
> :mouais:
> Mais je suis mon propre bon directeur personnel de campagne *moi-même tout seul,* sans déléguer ni sous-traiter par faiblesse, par incapacité ou par paresse.




euh, ce qui était important c'était le terme *bon* 

(de toizamoé, tu as trop négligé l'électorat féminin et probablement pas fait assez de porte à porte pour mobiliser tes electeurs potentiels.

Lider de l'opposition, c'est honorable, mais peut mieux faire.


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Oui je sais Mado : t'aimais pas mon Salon de l'Auto 1955-1983._



M'enfin ? J'ai pas vraiment dis ça ! Et promis, si tu klaxonnes en bas de chez moi dans n'importe laquelle de ces voitures, je descends ! :love:

Et puis j'ai voté pour Ed sur ce coup. J'aurais voulu qu'il soit terroriste..


----------



## silvio (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Silvio, cher ma&#238;tre, sur un forum on envoie pas de _mails_, ou courriels. On r&#233;dige des _posts_, ou contributions en fran&#231;ais.



oui bon &#231;a va, hein ...  
j'ai perdu la t&#234;te, l&#224; ... voil&#224; ... exactement .... :hein: 

Et pis je n'ai "que" 180 minutes pour modifier un mai ... euh un post, ce que je me suis &#233;vertu&#233; &#224; faire lorsque je me suis relu (j'aime bien relire, &#231;a m'excite ... )

Pis apr&#232;s, je suis tomb&#233; sur ton mai ... ton post, et pis je le sais, tu n'es qu'un grand jaloux, de ma probit&#233;, de ma droiture  :
toujours tra&#238;tre (&#234;tre fait Ma&#238;tre par Doc, c'est pareil  ), jamais particip&#233; &#224; un gouvernement (sauf Mado, mais c'est pas pareil, c'est une voisine de l'avenue des Moulins ...  ), pas comme toi qui t'es compromis avec le tout-venant euh l&#224;, je vous fais mes excuses : je sais plus qui c'est le tout venant  un nombre incalculable de fois ....   

Bon, tu vas voir comment &#231;a assure un Ma&#238;tre-Tra&#238;tre :
D'abord, je nomme SM, Chambellan (faudra penser &#224; lui joindre des images de plusieurs m&#233;ga-tonnes par MP lors du vote, genre la r&#233;gion Ile de France en 3D) 
Ensuite, je nomme Cracounette EBO, comme &#231;a, ils pourront continuer &#224; faire des choses d&#233;goutantes sur la Grande Table de la Salle du Protocole (j'ai dit Protocole) 

Bon v'l&#224; les nominations r&#233;gl&#233;es

Ensuite mes propositions pour la modification des r&#232;gles
1) la cloture du vote ne peut avoir lieu un vendredi ou alors avant midi (parce que j'ai bulbe de tulipes &#224; planter, faites suer bon sang)
2) le Punk-Rock dans son ensemble devient hymne national, c'est comme &#231;a, faites pas suer non plus, et le lundi, on &#233;coute "Holidays In Cambodia" des Dead Kennedys

C'est tout pour l'instant

Fait par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau Silvio 1er &#224; 16h16, Avenue des Moulins
(h&#233; nan, je ne corrigerai pas une virgule, m&#234;me si c'est foutraque : j'ai des bulbes &#224; planter)


----------



## silvio (21 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, ben voilà :
> Alors reste plus que supermoquette fixe son choix de date, que je mette une tôle à tout le monde, et puis une fois que ça c'est fait, *on ouvre le Champagne et on se déshabille,* oui, toutes et tous, mes rivales et rivaux y compris, y compris ceux qui par extraordinaire ne m'auront pas soutenus, on s'en fout hein : passé un certain cap on fait plus la différence au niveau des z'amertumes post-électorales, _et tout ça en écoutant Universal Radio à fond et en disant des gros mots excitants.
> :love:
> _:love:



Très bien Nina ... :love: 
Comme tu es gentil et Représentant de l'opposition, je t'invite à rejoindre le reste du Gouvernement sur la Grande Table de la Salle du Protocole ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette chambellan, je pouffe  

mais c'est le meilleur poste pour foutre la merde ...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon, tu vas voir comment ça assure un Maître-Traître :
> D'abord, je nomme SM, Chambellan (faudra penser à lui joindre des images de plusieurs méga-tonnes par MP lors du vote, genre la région Ile de France en 3D)
> Ensuite, je nomme *Cracounette* EBO, comme ça, ils pourront continuer à faire des choses dégoutantes sur la Grande Table de la Salle du Protocole (j'ai dit Protocole)



Bon alors d'abord c'est Cra*QU*ounette avec un *Q* et un *U* c'est pourtant pas bien dur à s'en rappeler, non ?  

Voilà qui est dit  

Ensuite j'accepte avec grand honneur cette mission d'EBO... Ca va chier grave je vous le dis déjà :love: Planquez-vous ou alors faites en sorte que je n'aie pas de motifs de vous enlever des points (mais faut-il vraiment un motif ? :mouais:  non ) Suis corruptible je l'annonce déjà  

Qand à la table du ... Protocole... Je l'aime déjà :love:

Sur ce, je m'en vais réfléchir à ma distribution de retraits de points


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

Merde, le pire des jobs. Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;. Haaaaaaaaaaaan va falloir travailler.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Merde, le pire des jobs. Rhââââ. Haaaaaaaaaaaan va falloir travailler.



Ne t'inquiètes pas, je m'occuperai de ta "détente" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Félicitations à craquounette   

je te filerais mes tuyaux


----------



## Craquounette (21 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Félicitations à craquounette
> 
> je te filerais mes tuyaux



Merci!

Toutes choses compromettantes sont les bienvenues dans ma boîte à MP... Je ne trahis jamais une source il va de soit...


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Même pas vrai


----------



## Grug (21 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Bon, ben voilà :
> Alors reste plus que supermoquette fixe son choix de date, que je mette une tôle à tout le monde, et puis une fois que ça c'est fait, *on ouvre le Champagne et on se déshabille,* oui, toutes et tous, mes rivales et rivaux y compris, y compris ceux qui par extraordinaire ne m'auront pas soutenus, on s'en fout hein : passé un certain cap on fait plus la différence au niveau des z'amertumes post-électorales, _et tout ça en écoutant Universal Radio à fond et en disant des gros mots excitants.
> :love:
> _:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> [


Grégoire... *TU AS UN PUTAIN DE TALENT !* J'adore tes dessins. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Gr&#233;goire... *TU AS UN PUTAIN DE TALENT !* J'adore tes dessins. :love:



Mon Cher DocEvil, ex chambellissime,

Je ne voudrais point faire la rabat-joie, mais il me semble que votre vocabulaire laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer. Depuis quand utilisez-vous le terme de "putain" dans un endroit o&#249; toutes les filles sont de bonnes soci&#233;t&#233;s ?

Bien &#224; vous.

Fait &#224; Lozanne, le 21 octobre 2006.

Odr&#233;, ex MC.

PS : Mais il est vrai que ce dessin est ex&#233;cut&#233; de mains de ma&#238;tre


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2006)

*VOTEZ SUPERCHAMBELLANETTE*


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Fait à Lozanne


Lausanne.

Le chambellan dénonce les manquements aux règles.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Lausanne.
> 
> Le chambellan dénonce les manquements aux règles.



Non, non, lozanne, je suis lozannaise et toi lausannois de lausanne, rien à voir  

Va pas me confondre avec un suisse ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Lausanne.
> 
> Le chambellan dénonce les manquements aux règles.



*Lozanne*


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

Pointu comme jeu ..

Je note ...


----------



## loustic (21 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Lausanne.
> 
> Le chambellan d&#233;nonce les manquements aux r&#232;gles.


Et Lozanne ?

Tu vas te faire sonner les cloches SUPERSONNETTE.

Vas-y Lemmy !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

Je vois que vous riez sous cape mais ...

Tout le monde n'a pas eut l'immense honneur d'avoir go&#251;t&#233; &#224; un vrai Beaujolais, un bon cr&#251; comme celui l&#224; &#231;a se refuse pas ....

Allez une petite tourn&#233;e pour f&#234;ter l'installation de Silvio sur le tr&#244;ne de ce ch&#226;teau !


----------



## mado (22 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> La solitude de l'opposition




Jaguar de type E ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2006)

OOOOOoooooooh toi...
T'es encore bourr&#233;!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

Non... même pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2006)

Ben moi si.
S&#233;v&#232;re m&#234;me...

Tout le mond s'en cogne?
Ouf...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben moi si.
> S&#233;v&#232;re m&#234;me...
> 
> Tout le mond s'en cogne?
> Ouf...


J'ai comme l'impression qu'on va &#234;tre tranquille une partie de la journ&#233;e.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2006)

Je pense aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben moi si.
> Sévère même...
> 
> Tout le mond s'en cogne?
> Ouf...



Ah ah ah flagrant délit   

Ce sera dit, répété et amplifié


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2006)

Aux dernières nouvelles il vient de passer en dessous de 3 o/oo ... :rateau:


----------



## silvio (22 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles il vient de passer en dessous de 3 o/oo ... :rateau:



Demain, il nettoie ... y a partout, même dans l'église de Doc ....


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2006)

Et personne m'engueule parce que j'ai gland&#233; ? mmmhhh ? de dieu &#231;a va l'chalet ??


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

Tu viens de réveiller le château


----------



## Craquounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Après un week-end calme et ensoleillé à lire vos nombreuses délations, une nuit de folie reposante et inspiratrice, voici mon 1er verdict 

*Grug : -1
Rezba : -2*

Il me reste donc 2 points à ôter d'ici le début de la campagne... Et ma boite à MP n'est pas encore pleine, lâchez vous!!!!  

Mon petit chambellant : au boulot ! Fais nous un décompte  qui nous montre tes grandes compétences 

Silvio, très cher Maître, oserais-je me permettre de vous demander de cesser de filmer qques instants ? Le chambellan a besoin de calme pour réfléchir


----------



## silvio (23 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Silvio, très cher Maître, oserais-je me permettre de vous demander de cesser de filmer qques instants ? Le chambellan a besoin de calme pour réfléchir



bé mééééééé, c'est le Chambellan qui tenait à ce que je filme ...
il doit faire vivre un petit site sympa



Bon je vais me fader la constitution avec les modif' dont il faut que je discute avec ...


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2006)

Oserais-je dire que le nouveau châtelain, avec ses films et ses bulbes, nous les gonfle !

   

Dans les souterrains on entend gronder le mécontentement des mécontents !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2006)

Je crois plut&#244;t que c'est mon estomac


----------



## loustic (23 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je crois plutôt que c'est mon estomac


Une lampée de Cognac
Une giclée de Vodkac
Un bon coup de Calvac
Et ça se calmerac


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai un jeu dans le jeu, je donnerais les règles plus tard ....


----------



## Patamach (23 Octobre 2006)

Silvio maître du chateau c'est un peu Coluche en 81 au pouvoir ... :style:


----------



## silvio (23 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Silvio ma&#238;tre du chateau c'est un peu Coluche en 81 au pouvoir ... :style:



Pur&#233;e, tu me flattes l&#224; .... :love::love::love:

Bon tout le monde a &#233;cout&#233; son morceau des Dead Kennedys ?
Demain, c'est Ramones avec "Sheena is a punk rocker"

Repos vous pouvez fumer ...

PS : pas de r&#233;actions &#224; mes propositions de modification de la constitution ?
Je rajoute une nouvelle proposition :
Le Gouvernement doit se d&#233;placer en Triumph Spifire, Jaguar Type E ou Mustang 1966


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Purée, tu me flattes là .... :love::love::love:
> 
> Bon tout le monde a écouté son morceau des Dead Kennedys ?
> Demain, c'est Ramones avec "Sheena is a punk rocker"
> ...



J'ai du rater un post là silvio ou je suis pas trop réveiller


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Le Gouvernement doit se déplacer en Triumph Spifire, Jaguar Type E ou Mustang 1966


 

Ah ben là je devrais arriver à te voir passer sous mes fenêtres alors  
Je guettais bien depuis quelques jours  un jogger avec des T-shirts destroys et une couronne, mais on me prenait vraiment pour une folle.


(Dans les propositions n'oublie pas le bail à vie de ma chambre rose stp !)


----------



## silvio (23 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben là je devrais arriver à te voir passer sous mes fenêtres alors
> Je guettais bien depuis quelques jours  un jogger avec des T-shirts destroys et une couronne, mais on me prenait vraiment pour une folle.
> 
> 
> (Dans les propositions n'oublie pas le bail à vie de ma chambre rose stp !)



Ouais mais là, il flotte, et j'aime pas sentir l'humide ...  
Donc je cours plus ... 

Pour la chambre rose, ça n'a pas déjà été acté lors de la précédente législature ?
Enfin Odré, Doc qu'avez-vous fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Pour la chambre rose, ça n'a pas déjà été acté lors de la précédente législature ?
> Enfin Odré, Doc qu'avez-vous fait ?



Rien ... et nous comptons sur ta collaboration avec supermoquette pour changer quelque chose


----------



## silvio (23 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4021802 a dit:
			
		

> Rien ... et nous comptons sur ta collaboration avec supermoquette pour changer quelque chose



Voir la fin de mon allocution MacGenevisuelle pour les nouvelles propals ...




Princess Tatav a dit:


> parce que tu es humide seulement quand il flotte  ?


J'aime pas &#234;tre humide dedans et dehors 


Princess Tatav a dit:


> sinon, moi je veaux aussi une chambre rose



&#231;a vous ennuie de faire chambre commune ?
Sinon il y a encore de la place sur la table de la Salle du Protocole, hein SM ?
(qu'est-ce tu fous SM ? oh faut bosser un peu !! mange au moins !!?! )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ouais mais là, il flotte, et j'aime pas sentir l'humide ...
> Donc je cours plus ...
> 
> Pour la chambre rose, ça n'a pas déjà été acté lors de la précédente législature ?
> Enfin Odré, Doc qu'avez-vous fait ?



parce que tu es humide seulement quand il flotte  ?  

sinon, moi je veaux aussi une chambre rose  

......doc est surement en train de nous préparer un portrait sublime tandis
que l'autruche tente sa chance a la roulette russe


----------



## silvio (23 Octobre 2006)

Pur&#233;e, j'ai plein d'id&#233;e de modifications de la constitution !!!
Encore une : le Cassoulet est d&#233;cr&#233;t&#233; plat national !!!!
  

oh &#231;a m'plait c't'histoire l&#224; de Ma&#238;tre !!!


----------



## Craquounette (23 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Purée, j'ai plein d'idée de modifications de la constitution !!!
> Encore une : le Cassoulet est décrété plat national !!!!
> 
> 
> oh ça m'plait c't'histoire là de Maître !!!



Je peux avoir une option sur la table du protocole ?


----------



## silvio (23 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je peux avoir une option sur la table du protocole ?


Pas de problème ... pour l'instant, elle vous est dédiée ...
Bon je dis pas qu'on fera passer les plats de temps en temps, hein ....


----------



## Craquounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Très cher Maître,

J'ai un petit souci avec notre Chambellan unique et préféré... Vous aurait-il signalé une grêve ? L'avez-vous vexer lors de l'une de vos assemblées ? Voilà plus de 6heures que j'ai posté mes premiers retraits de points et toujours aucun nouveau décompte de sa part...

Songez-vous à sévir ?  

Votre dévouée EBO shottée à l'EPO


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2006)

T'inqui&#232;te j'en pr&#233;pare une ce soir, je suis en train de tout porter d'excel &#224; postgresql


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

On passe de rien à l'excè(l)s de zèle :affraid: 

Bon sinon le LO il se fait tout petit, il est trop timide (non ça je ne le crois pas), ou il a trop de boulot et moins de temps à perdre ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Alors, qui s'est fait maître ?
Ca a changé ?


----------



## Craquounette (23 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, qui s'est fait maître ?
> Ca a changé ?



Quelle question... Il n'y a que *Silvio* pour se faire mettre maître


----------



## katelijn (23 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quelle question... Il n'y a que *Silvio* pour se faire mettre maître



Mais pour l'instant il est dans le bulbe ...


----------



## NED (24 Octobre 2006)

Faudrait changer les regles du jeu la constitution pour que le gameplay soit plus simple non?


----------



## gazobu (24 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Faudrait changer les regles du jeu la constitution pour que le gameplay soit plus simple non?


oui, parceque là c'est un peu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Classe!


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2006)

moi, je garde mon aston martin DB5, et tant pis, je ne ferai pas partie du gouvernement... mais c'est pas grave...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> quand le Chambellan aura décrété la date du sucrtin



J'crois qui a des problèmes de bases de données avec les points


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Apr&#232;s un week-end calme et ensoleill&#233; &#224; lire vos nombreuses d&#233;lations, une nuit de folie reposante et inspiratrice, voici mon 1er verdict
> 
> *Grug : -1
> Rezba : -2*
> ...


HURRAY HURRAY HURRAY

IT'S OFFICIAL CAPS LOCK DAY !

ETANT DONNE QUE :

Grug : 15
rezba : 11
Tibomong4 : 9
supermoquette : 9
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odr&#233; : 7
mado : 7
DocEvil : 7
queenlucia : 6
tirhum : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 3
Aricosec : 2
joanes : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 3 (+2 Leader)
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1
Melounette 0
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7 (+5 Ma&#238;tre)

DONC

Grug : 14 (-1)
rezba : 9 (-2)
Tibomong4 : 9
*******the most beautiful is*******
supermoquette : 9
*******see above*************
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odr&#233; : 7
mado : 7
DocEvil : 7
queenlucia : 6
tirhum : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 3
Aricosec : 2
joanes : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 3 (+2 Leader)
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1
Melounette 0
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7 (+5 Ma&#238;tre)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> J'crois qui a des problèmes de bases de données avec les points



Ben je viens de me rendre compte que j'étais terroriste


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Melounette a été terroriste et a envoyé sa bombe (elle s'était une vraie terroriste)
> 
> 
> Grug : 14 (-1)
> ...





supermoquette a dit:


> Ben je viens de me rendre compte que j'étais terroriste



Craquounette, il faudrait lui expliquer il a l'air un peu perdu ...


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Craquounette, il faudrait lui expliquer il a l'air un peu perdu ...



Parce que tu crois vraiment qu'on cause quand on se voit


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Parce que tu crois vraiment qu'on cause quand on se voit



Que lui ne cause pas ok, mais toi tu peux expliquer non ?


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Que lui ne cause pas ok, mais toi tu peux expliquer non ?



Bon OK je vais lui faire un MP, ça sera plus simple que de lui parler... Autrement va falloir encore que je lui réexplique tout depuis le début et là... on est pas rendu 

tiens... Il me reste tjrs 2 points à enlever ...


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Bon OK je vais lui faire un MP, &#231;a sera plus simple que de lui parler... Autrement va falloir encore que je lui r&#233;explique tout depuis le d&#233;but et l&#224;... on est pas rendu
> 
> tiens... Il me reste tjrs 2 points &#224; enlever ...



Bon ch'uis l&#224;, mais un peu charette, niveau taf ! 
Mais je vous surveille, et je vais tout lire, hein :mouais:

Bon aujourd'hui, avez-vous tous &#233;cout&#233; les Ramones ?


Bon demain : The Clash London's Burning
Gaffe : y a interro


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Bon ch'uis là, mais un peu charette, niveau taf !
> Mais je vous surveille, et je vais tout lire, hein :mouais:
> 
> Bon aujourd'hui, avez-vous tous écouté les Ramones ?
> ...



Tiens penses à mettre la constitution dans ta signature, je me l'a trimballe depuis un moment .... steuplé


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

Je planifie une coampagne ultra courte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Au fait y'a débat ou pas sur une règle en plus en moins ou pas ?


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Au fait y'a débat ou pas sur une règle en plus en moins ou pas ?



Débats je sais pas .... 

Ebats... c'est clair :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

arf pas vu melounette elle est sur ma liste d'ignor&#233;s


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Débats je sais pas ....
> 
> Ebats... c'est clair :love:



Mais t'es une obsédée craquounette


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais t'es une obsédée craquounette



Faut pas tendre des perches comme ça Odré 

Pour les débats, Silvio a fait des propositions dans son 1er message en tant que Maître...

Moi je suis Pour 

Pas le temps de rechercher le post 'scusez, je file


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> T'inqui&#232;tes : quand je serai ma&#238;tre, d'ici peu quand le Chambellan aura d&#233;cr&#233;t&#233; la date du sucrtin, j'&#233;largirai les possibilit&#233;s de locomotion du Parc du Ch&#226;teau &#224; un large &#233;ventail de v&#233;hicules : du pousse-pousse &#224; la Corvette, en passant par par la trottinette et bien entendu, la Renault Siete.
> _Mais uniquement dans leur jus._
> Avec le cuir qui craqu&#232;le et le ska&#239; qui blanchit.
> 
> ...



Le d&#233;bat va faire rage : je m'oppose formellement &#224; la Renault !!!





			
				odr&#233;;4023204 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait y'a d&#233;bat ou pas sur une r&#232;gle en plus en moins ou pas ?


Oh !!! 
Tu les as pas vu mes propals de modif' !!!
:rateau:



			
				odr&#233;;4023219 a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es une obs&#233;d&#233;e craquounette



B&#233; nan, elle est normale .... :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Faut pas tendre des perches comme ça Odré
> 
> Pour les débats, Silvio a fait des propositions dans son 1er message en tant que Maître...
> 
> ...



Moi tendre des perches  

Moi aussi je suis pour mais pour rentrer ça dans les règles hein ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

Moins de 20 cm quoi, normale quoi.


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Certes, il y a _"courte" _et _"courte"_, il y a les visions et la vraie vie.


ça manque de smileys, là.... 
nan ?!....


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ensuite mes propositions pour la modification des règles
> 1) la cloture du vote ne peut avoir lieu un vendredi ou alors avant midi (parce que j'ai bulbe de tulipes à planter, faites suer bon sang)
> 2) le Punk-Rock dans son ensemble devient hymne national, c'est comme ça, faites pas suer non plus, et le lundi, on écoute "Holidays In Cambodia" des Dead Kennedys
> 
> ...


 
Voilà j'ai retrouvé les porpositions de notre *Maître adoré Sieur Silvio* (ça va comme ça?) pour Odré  Faut suivre un peu hein 




odré a dit:


> Moi j'ai un jeu dans le jeu, je donnerais les règles plus tard ....


 
Alors... Ces règles ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Alors... Ces règles ?



C'est relatif à la campagne électorale, mais comme elle sera ultra courte ça va être un jeu très bref .... tu ne devines pas ?


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est relatif à la campagne électorale, mais comme elle sera ultra courte ça va être un jeu très bref .... tu ne devines pas ?


 
Le chambellan va aimer ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

Le chambellan il a &#224; faire &#224; se calmer avec la rentr&#233;e des &#233;tudiantes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le chambellan va aimer ?



Avec des photos cochonnes, &#231;a fera peut &#234;tre passer la pilule et pis faut bien trouver un moyen d'attirer plus d'&#233;lecteurs ...


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Avec des photos cochonnes, ça fera peut être passer la pilule et pis faut bien trouver un moyen d'attirer plus d'électeurs ...



Présent


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le chambellan il a à faire à se calmer avec la rentrée des étudiantes.



vas y envoie... (je parle des photos cochonnes de tes étudiantes, bien sûr...)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2006)

J'aurais parlé de_ bois doux (_Süzzholz_) _plutôt


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

pas de rhum au "bois band&#233;" pour toi alors,  Doudou ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

T'as mal à la gorge SM ?


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

Voici en rouge mes propositions de modification de la constitution

LE BUT DU JEU

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau est un jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat.
Le but du jeu est d'accumuler des points et de faire &#233;voluer les r&#232;gles.
Les points ne donnent droit &#224; rien d'autre que la consid&#233;ration de ses contemporains, ou les insultes et les crachats des jaloux et des atrabilaires.

Comment gagne-t-on des points ?

Les points se gagnent en &#233;tant &#233;lu Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, en finissant deuxi&#232;me d'un tour &#233;lectoral (leader de l'opposition), en &#233;tant nomm&#233; Chambellan, ou en recevant des points donn&#233;s par le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau. Les points se perdent par volont&#233; de l'ex&#233;cuteur des basses besognes.

Comment se passe un tour ?

1. Prise de fonction du ma&#238;tre fraichement &#233;lu
2. Le Ma&#238;tre nomme son gouvernement et attribue les points
3. Une &#233;ventuelle phase de conseil l&#233;gislatif s'ouvre (voir : Conseil l&#233;gislatif)
4. Le Chambellan fixe la date de d&#233;but et de cl&#244;ture de la campagne.
5. Le Chambellan d&#233;pouille les r&#233;sultats, proclame le nouveau maitre, rend ses pouvoirs et rappelle le d&#233;compte des points.
Un tour ne peut durer plus de quinze jours.
La date de cloture du scrutin peut-&#234;tre fix&#233;e entre le lundi midi et le vendredi midi.
Dans cet intervalle, le chambellan a le choix dans la date.

LES R&#212;LES

Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau :

Il re&#231;oit 5 points pour son &#233;lection.
Il nomme le Chambellan et l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres.
Il distribue au maximum 5 points &#224; sa guise (lui exclu).
Il compte pour trois voix dans le scrutin suivant.
Le Maitre ne peut exercer que deux mandats cons&#233;cutivement. Il ne peut voter pour lui m&#234;me.
Le vote du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau ne peut &#234;tre chang&#233;, sauf s'il est candidat &#224; sa propre succession.
Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau fixe un hymne national que tous ses sujets doivent reprendre en coeur.
Le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau d&#233;signe un plat national qui doit &#234;tre consomm&#233; dans toutes les chaumi&#232;res le dimanche midi.


Le Chambellan :

Il re&#231;oit 2 points pour sa nomination.
Il fixe l&#8217;&#233;ch&#233;ance du tour suivant et recueille les votes (par MP). A la date limite, il publie le r&#233;sultat et le d&#233;tail des votes re&#231;us et, donc, d&#233;signe le nouveau ma&#238;tre (qu&#8217;il choisit en cas d&#8217;&#233;galit&#233; de votes).
Il tient &#224; jour le tableau des candidats.
Il peut annuler le vote d&#8217;au maximum deux participants de son choix parmi ceux qu&#8217;il re&#231;oit (hors celui de l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur et du Ma&#238;tre).
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.
Gardien de la probit&#233; des votes, le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre candidat au poste de maitre.

L&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres :

Il peut retirer jusqu&#8217;&#224; cinq points &#224; d&#8217;autres (hors le Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau et lui-m&#234;me).
Il peut changer le vote d&#8217;un participant pour le tour suivant (hors le vote du Ma&#238;tre et du Chambellan) &#8211; il doit en faire part au chambellan qui, bien s&#251;r le publiera &#224; la fin du tour.
Il compte pour deux voix dans le scrutin.

Une fois pourvus, les titulaires des postes (ma&#238;tre, chambellan, ex&#233;cuteur) ne peuvent &#234;tre destitu&#233;s. En cas de d&#233;mission, le ma&#238;tre nomme un rempla&#231;ant, les points acquis restent acquis.
Les membres du Gouvernement roulent en Triumph, MG, et Aston Martin (Lan(g)uille est un voisin) exclusivement.

Le leader de l&#8217;opposition :

C&#8217;est le candidat arriv&#233; en deuxi&#232;me position quelque soit sont label Majorit&#233;/Opposition.
Il re&#231;oit deux points.
Il peut « f&#233;d&#233;rer » des candidats (voir l'Opposition et la Majorit&#233
Le Leader de l'opposition roule en Ford Mustang 1965.

Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; :

Un "terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;" peut voir le jour au tour d'apr&#232;s, si et seulement si un seul des candidats du tour arrive dernier dans les votes (avec un minimum de 1 vote).
Il peut choisir d&#8217;envoyer le « Vote de la bombe » : son vote lui retire 5 points, mais annule les 30 derniers % des votes re&#231;us par le Chambellan avant la bombe. Les &#233;lecteurs qui auraient vot&#233; avant la bombe ne peuvent plus exercer leur droit de vote durant ce tour.
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; perd ses droits civiques pendant le tour suivant : il ne peut ni &#234;tre candidat, ni &#234;tre &#233;lecteur ni &#234;tre chambellan.
Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; roule dans un petit chariot et se sert de fers &#224; repasser pour avancer.

Les pompiers-m&#233;diateurs :
Les pompiers-m&#233;diateurs sont charg&#233;s de pr&#233;venir les abus de jeu, de calmer ceux qui montent dans les tours, et de veiller &#224; l'applicatoin des sanctions prononc&#233;s par le con-con. Sont pompiers-m&#233;diateurs le premier et le dernier votant (votes nuls et blancs compris) de chaque tour, cachet vbulletin faisant foi.
Les pompiers-m&#233;diateurs roulent nus dans des camions qui font pin-pon d'un rouge profond.

L'attribution des r&#244;les se fait selon la r&#232;gle un pseudo/un r&#244;le - une m&#234;me personne ne peut donc tenir plus d'un r&#244;le par tour.

L'opposition et la Majorit&#233; :

Le leader de l'opposition peut f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats autour de sa personne, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'une bouse sans charisme. Pour cela, les autres candidats d&#233;clar&#233;s doivent se rallier officiellement &#224; lui par l'envoi d'un MP au Chambellan, avant la cl&#244;ture du scrutin.
Les candidats qui se rallient ne sont pas tenus d'informer leurs &#233;lecteurs de leur ralliement. N&#233;anmoins, les candidats qui se rallieraient en douce se verront enlever 1 point &#224; l'issue du scrutin.

Un candidat qui se r&#233;clamerait de la Majorit&#233; peut &#233;galement f&#233;d&#233;rer des candidats, aux m&#234;mes conditions. Le label "Majorit&#233;" doit &#234;tre distribu&#233; par le Ma&#238;tre en place.


LE D&#201;ROULEMENT DU SCRUTIN

Le scrutin est ouvert par d&#233;cision du Chambellan, qui fixe la date de d&#233;but de la campagne officielle et la date de fin de scrutin.

Tout posteur enregistr&#233; peut voter et &#234;tre candidat. Un joueur ne peut voter qu'avec un seul pseudo.
Tout joueur disposant de ses droits civiques est &#233;ligible au poste de Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, &#224; condition qu'il :
- d&#233;clare publiquement sa candidature.
ou
- qu'il dispose de points au tableau des points (que ces points soient n&#233;gatifs ou positifs).
Tout vote port&#233; sur un candidat ne disposant pas de points ou n'ayant pas fait acte de candidature est nul.

Les votes sont enregistr&#233;s par MP aupr&#232;s du chambellan. Tout vote envoy&#233; hors p&#233;riode de campagne officielle, ou adress&#233; &#224; quelqu'un d'autre que le Chambellan ne peut &#234;tre pris en compte.
Le vote ne peut porter que sur un seul candidat. En cas de vote multiple, seul le dernier vote exprim&#233; compte. Le chambellan publie le d&#233;tail des votes.

RESPECT ET MODIFICATION DES R&#200;GLES

Honneur et Doigt&#233;

Les joueurs doivent respecter les r&#232;gles. C'est une question d'honneur.
Le Chambellan signale publiquement le manquement aux r&#232;gles.
Le Ma&#238;tre d&#233;cide de l'opportunit&#233; d'une sanction au manquement signal&#233;.
L'ex&#233;cuteur des basses &#339;uvres applique -ou non- la sanction, avec doigt&#233;. Car le doigt&#233; est le pendant de l'honneur.

Le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif

Les r&#232;gles peuvent &#234;tre chang&#233;es. C'est le pouvoir l&#233;gislatif.
L'initiative l&#233;gislative appartient concurremment au Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, au Chambellan et au leader de l'opposition.
Chacun d'eux ne peut faire qu'une proposition par tour.
Aucune proposition d'ajout ou de modification de r&#232;gle ne peut &#234;tre re&#231;ue pendant la p&#233;riode de campagne officielle.
Les propositions de modifications des r&#232;gles doivent &#234;tre pr&#233;sent&#233;es publiquement, et adopt&#233;es par le Conseil L&#233;gislatif, en s&#233;ance publique (pas de MP).
Sont membres du Conseil :
Le Ma&#238;tre, le Chambellan, l&#8217;ex&#233;cuteur, le leader de l&#8217;opposition, ainsi que les trois premiers &#233;lecteurs se pronon&#231;ant. Le terroriste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; ne dispose pas du droit de vote.
Les nouvelles r&#232;gles sont promulgu&#233;es avant l'ouverture de la nouvelle campagne, et s'appliquent imm&#233;diatement.

Le con-con
En cas de forte contestation, il est cr&#233;&#233; un conseil constitutionnel, charg&#233; de r&#233;gler les conflits.
Le concon est constitu&#233; de 2 anciens maitres, d'un ancien chambellan, d'un &#233;lecteur et ou candidat du dernier tour (votes blancs et nuls compris) et du chambellan en place au moment de la saisine.

Le conseil ne peut agir que sur saisine, il est saisi par au moins trois membres titulaires d'un des quatre principaux r&#244;les (MC, Ch, Ex&#233;, LO) ou ayant obtenu des voix au dernier scrutin.

La saisine est publique. D&#232;s que trois de ces membres ont saisi le conseil, le Maitre appelle &#224; sa constitution.
Les 2 premiers anciens maitres, le premier ancien chambellan et le premier des autres &#233;lecteurs et ou candidats du dernier tour (votes blancs et nuls compris) &#224; souhaiter publiquement en faire partie sont d&#233;sign&#233;s membres.
Les quatre membres d&#233;sign&#233;s re&#231;oivent un point. Ils sont en place pour deux tours. Ils ne peuvent exercer d'autres fonctions durant ces deux tours, ni briguer le poste de maitre.

Une fois saisi, le conseil statue tout d'abord sur la recevabilit&#233; de la saisine. Il s'exprime pour cela sur un fil annexe, &#224; raison de 2 interventions maximum par membre. A l'issue de ce premier d&#233;bat, le conseil vote publiquement pour recevoir ou non la saisine.
Si la saisine est re&#231;ue, le conseil d&#233;bat sur le fond &#224; raison de trois interventions maximum par membre. A l'issue du d&#233;bat, le conseil vote publiquement.

En cas d'infraction reconnue grave, le concon peut prononcer la d&#233;ch&#233;ance des droits civiques des mis en cause. Cette d&#233;ch&#233;ance ne peut &#234;tre prononc&#233;e pour plus de deux tours. Elle peut &#234;tre lev&#233;e par une autre s&#233;ance du conseil.

La d&#233;lib&#233;ration du concon fait foi, et ne souffre pas de contestation. Les joueurs se doivent de la respecter. En cas de non-respect le concon fait appel au corps des pompiers-m&#233;diateurs.

Silvio 1er
Fait avenue des Moulins le 24/10/2006 &#224; 17h49


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> On dit _"en chur"_, et pas "en cur".
> :love:


ah pitain le chon !!!!
je m'étais pourtant reli
:rose: 


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et heeeeuuu... _Avant et après 1965, on fait comment ?_


On roule pas ... 
De toute façon, lorsque tu seras Maître, tu pourras rouler en MG ou ...
Tiens, j'hésite à proposer un truc dingue pour la constit' :
Rouler en Lotus
Tu en penses quoi Monsieur le Leader de la Opposition ?


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

silvio, maître du roulage donc


----------



## katelijn (24 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Voici en rouge mes propositions de modification de la constitution
> 
> Le Maître du Château fixe un hymne national que tous ses sujets doivent reprendre en coeur.
> Le Maître du Château désigne un plat national qui doit être consommé dans toutes les chaumières le dimanche midi.



Et ben voilà a force de planter des tulipes le week-end, Monsieur se prend pour un clone de Kim Jong-il !


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2006)

le leader de l'opposition roule en jaguar type E  non mais !


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> silvio, maître du roulage donc


Pas n'importe quel roulage !

Le maître est prêt à tenir compte

des préoccupations écologiques

qui flottent mollement dans l'air du temps.

Ses efforts, on le sait, porteront surtout

sur les moyens de transport.

Pas question de gaspiller les dernières

gouttes de carburant fossile.

Les marchandises seront transportées

dans des charrettes et des tombereaux

tirés par des chevaux ou des boeufs.

Les manants désirant aller à la plage

utiliseront des chars à banc

et de préférence les transports

en commun du château.

En effet le maître met à la disposition

de tous et gratuitement un très

pratique réseau de calèches

entièrement organisé par lui-même.

*Gloire au maître calèchier !*


----------



## Craquounette (24 Octobre 2006)

J'ai enfin trouvé les heureux gagnants pour mes 2 points restants 

Les gagnants sont :

*Tibomong4   -1
Docevil         -1*

Ne me remerciez pas, je l'ai fait de bon coeur 

 


Votre dévouée EBO toujours shootée à l'EPO


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

r&#233;cap' des points ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Ok. Je repasse la main aux deux autres. J'en peux plus.


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4024050 a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Je repasse la main aux deux autres. J'en peux plus.


j'vais p'têt bientôt avoir un peu de temps...
on va pouvoir  se "lâcher", nan ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Ah ben l&#224;, pouvez y aller en tout cas. De toutes fa&#231;ons, je me demande ce que l'on pourrait poster de pire parfois


----------



## katelijn (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4024050 a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Je repasse la main aux deux autres. J'en peux plus.



Et si tu mettais un paardebril?  
Tu te sentirais nettement mieux!  

P.S.: Je ne sais pas si ce mot existe chez toi ...


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> le leader de l'opposition roule en jaguar type E  non mais !


Aussi ... mais pas seulement 



katelijn a dit:


> Et ben voil&#224; a force de planter des tulipes le week-end, Monsieur se prend pour un clone de Kim Jong-il !



Commandant, sortez les t&#234;tes nucl&#233;aires et rasez moi la Belgique, une fois ....
 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4024072 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben l&#224;, pouvez y aller en tout cas. De toutes fa&#231;ons, je me demande ce que l'on pourrait poster de pire parfois


:love: :love: 



katelijn a dit:


> Et si tu mettais un paardebril?
> Tu te sentirais nettement mieux!
> 
> P.S.: Je ne sais pas si ce mot existe chez toi ...


je ne sais pas pour la suisse, mais pour le languedoc, je vois pas ...


----------



## katelijn (24 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Commandant, sortez les têtes nucléaires et rasez moi la Belgique, une fois ....



Ne gâche pas ta tête, je n'y suis pas!


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Ne gâche pas ta tête, je n'y suis pas!


c'est pas grave : rasez gratis


----------



## katelijn (25 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> c'est pas grave : rasez gratis



Touche pas!! 

Ou je te destroy tes bulbes:sleep:


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2006)

_un vent &#233;trange commence &#224; caresser les pierres disjointes de la citadelle embrum&#233;e&#8230;_


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> récap' des points ?!...


Mais quel chieur  

Grug : 14 (-1)
rezba : 9 (-2)
Tibomong4 : 8 (-1)
supermoquette : 9
PonkHead : 8
maiwen : 7
odré : 7
mado : 7
DocEvil : 6 (-1)
queenlucia : 6
tirhum : 5
la(n)guille : 3
loustic : 3
Aricosec : 2
joanes : 1
N°6 : 1
Roberto Vendez : 3 (+2 Leader)
Nobody : 1
Philire 1
MacMarco 1
Nexka 1
Melounette -5
Lemmy : -2
Amok : -5
Ed_the_Head : -5
silvio : -7 (+5 Maître)


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

J'y r&#233;fl&#233;chis.

J'te jure ! 

Puutain y a plus de morues dans la Baltique !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _un vent &#233;trange commence &#224; caresser les pierres disjointes de la citadelle embrum&#233;e&#8230;_


Quand le vent carresse n'emprunte pas le sentier boueux (septante sept)


----------



## silvio (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le Château compte dans son histoire une longue lignée de Chambellan d'arrière-boutique.
> :love:



Tel Maître, tel Chambellan  
à moins que cela soit l'inverse

Bon 4 gugusses pour me valider la Constit', là ?
(cf signature)
SM n'a pas que ça à faire, et si la campagne doit se terminer vendredi midi, faut se grouiller un peu, hein


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Tel Maître, tel Chambellan
> à moins que cela soit l'inverse
> 
> Bon 4 gugusses pour me valider la Constit', là ?
> ...


Contre.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Je vote contre


----------



## silvio (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Contre.



Salopiaud ... m'étonne pas que tu aimes Michael Jackson ... 





supermoquette a dit:


> Je vote contre



Euh... pas de solidarité gouvernementale ? 
Bon : t'as plus les clefs de la Salle du Protocole ...


----------



## katelijn (25 Octobre 2006)

Contre!


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

.... 
pour !! 

 :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2006)

fais gaffe, &#224; 8,62 messages par jour, tu vas finir par rattrapper *supermoquette*, et &#231;a, &#231;a fout les jettons....

mais snon, je suis *POUR*, &#231;a redonnera un peu de couleur &#224; ce chateau qui se remplit de toiles d'arraign&#233;es, et de poussi&#232;res n&#233;fastes.

De plus, je veux des dates et vite, parce que l&#224;, il va falloir reprendre un peu tout &#231;a en main...


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> fais gaffe, à 8,62 messages par jour, tu vas finir par rattrapper *supermoquette*, et ça, ça fout les jettons....
> 
> mais snon, je suis *POUR*, ça redonnera un peu de couleur à ce chateau qui se remplit de toiles d'arraignées, et de poussières néfastes.
> 
> De plus, je veux des dates et vite, parce que là, il va falloir reprendre un peu tout ça en main...


Bof ! lui, il en est à 14,63 messages par jour !!...... 
_merde !! un message de plus !... _


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Bon y manque Vendez (comme d'hab) Craquounette (d'hab).

Le vote de lan(g)uille ne comptant pas du tout


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Et le mien y compte ? je vote pour


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Dites-donc les deux, savez compter jusqu'&#224; 3 ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Ben comme j'ai deux mains je peux compter au moins jusqu'à dix :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Bon sang de bon sang
cette bloooooooonde qui passe !
Les 3 premiers &#233;lecteurs votent
elle m'a fait oublier la brune d'y a 5 minutes
Heureusement que je garde les r&#232;gles
et les r&#232;gles c'est bon signes si elles reviennent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

un peu de réglisse supermoquette ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Ben c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai vot&#233; non, jefais comment avec mon v&#233;lo ? 

Allez craquounette vote non


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Bof ! lui, il en est &#224; 14,63 messages par jour !!......
> _merde !! un message de plus !... _


Tu t'en fous. &#231;a compte pas dans la salle de jeux. 

Et dans les profils aussi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai vot&#233; non, jefais comment avec mon v&#233;lo ?
> 
> Allez craquounette vote non


Avec ton v&#233;lo ?

J'ai vu passer, en coup de vent, le Ma&#238;tre cal&#232;chier !


----------



## silvio (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Ben Vendez y travaille, car un client satisfait, c'est la garantie d'une belle journ&#233;e !
> :love: :love: :love: *
> 
> Bon, sinon, la constitution amend&#233;e, *je vote POUR*, Silvio, car je suis bienveillant, constructif et n'ai pas d'amour-propre, mais *&#224; condition* que tu ne pr&#233;cises pas l'ann&#233;e ni le mod&#232;le du v&#233;hicule dui leader de l'opposition.
> ...



OK c'est vendu : le leader de la opposition, y fait bien comme y veut d'abord ....




supermoquette a dit:


> Ben c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai vot&#233; non, jefais comment avec mon v&#233;lo ?
> 
> Allez craquounette vote non



Mais ton v&#233;lo, tu peux le mettre dans la remorque !!! 


Craquounette, r&#233;fl&#233;chis bien avant de voter. :love::love:
De toi va d&#233;pendre une avanc&#233;e notable des r&#232;gles.
Si tu votes non, le Gouvernement sera couvert d'opprobre de la t&#234;te aux pieds.
On nous reprochera de n'avoir rien fait, alors que par exemple la table de la Salle du Protocole, hein ! ...

L'histoire saura se souvenir de nous ....
ouais m&#234;me SM, parce que comme fouteur de merde, hein il se pose l&#224; ... mais bon j'en attendais pas moins de lui ....


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bon sang de bon sang
> cette bloooooooonde qui passe !
> Les 3 premiers électeurs votent
> elle m'a fait oublier la brune d'y a 5 minutes
> ...


Wohlolo, ce qu'il peut être rabat-joie aujourd'hui. Je vote et je vote pour, rien que pour emmerder le peuple.


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu t'en fous. ça compte pas dans la salle de jeux.
> 
> Et dans les profils aussi, d'ailleurs.


c'est bien pour ça que je l'indiquais... 
je m'en tape !!...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Wohlolo, ce qu'il peut être rabat-joie aujourd'hui. Je vote et je vote pour, rien que pour emmerder le peuple.


Ben tu peux pas voter vu que 3 électeurs ont déjà voté, mais c'est juste une remarque pour t'emmerder hein


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *En même temps, un vélo, pour draguer les intellectuelles, c'est l'idéal :*


N'importe quoi. Le vélo c'est comme le scooter. 



supermoquette a dit:


> Ben tu peux pas voter vu que 3 électeurs ont déjà voté, mais c'est juste une remarque pour t'emmerder hein


Et tu le fais si bien.  Tiens, je te ferais bien ma tête de turc du jour, les aut' sont essorés.
Votez contre Moquette, il a ses règles.\o/
Gna.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais attention cependant : il existe des cas particuliers.
> Malgré la contitution, si tu as une Camaro rouge avec un gros moteur qui dépasse, *tente quand même ta chance.*
> :love:
> :love:



C'est sur qu'avec une lada ou une simca voire une 4L ... c'est déjà moins évident


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mais attention cependant : il existe des cas particuliers.
> Malgré la contitution, si tu as une Camaro rouge avec un gros moteur qui dépasse, *tente quand même ta chance.*
> :love:
> :love:



Ouaip  Perso je préfère la Camaro!! (sans le gros moteur qui dépasse si possible :hein: ) Le vélo c'est chiant dans les côtes :mouais:  

Alors que la grosse voiture rouge c'est sympa ça :love: Ca existe en électrique???


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2006)

Dommage. Moi je trouvais ça pas mal comme concept  le durcissement développement durable.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Oh mais rien n'&#234;st perdu : 3 voix contre 3 voix


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah non faut choisir entre la baise et l'écologie.
> :love:



Pas forcement, j'ai une copine qui prend grave son pied à chaque fois qu'elle fait du vélo  :rose: 


Moi perso, tout ce que ça me fait, c'est mal aux jambes  (je parle toujours du vélo là hein  )


----------



## silvio (25 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Pas forcement, j'ai une copine qui prend grave son pied à chaque fois qu'elle fait du vélo  :rose:
> 
> 
> Moi perso, tout ce que ça me fait, c'est mal aux jambes  (je parle toujours du vélo là hein  )



Craquounetttttttttttttttttttttttte !!! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Non non craquounette c'est pas l&#224; ou elle a mal


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Pas forcement, j'ai une copine qui prend grave son pied à chaque fois qu'elle fait du vélo  :rose:
> 
> 
> Moi perso, tout ce que ça me fait, c'est mal aux jambes  (je parle toujours du vélo là hein  )




Le retour de la bicyclette sans selle.. :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (25 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le retour de la bicyclette sans selle.. :rateau:



Je l'attendais celle là  

Non il y a bien une selle, c'est Roberto qui a trés bien compris le truc


----------



## Craquounette (25 Octobre 2006)

hum hum...

On m'appelle ? 

Y en a qui bosse !!! Oh hein.... Je peux pas tout faire très chers Silvio et SM...

Donc voilà en gros si je vote pour SM ne sera content et du coup... plus de salle des protocoles.... et si je vote contre le Maître ne sera vraiment pas content du tout... mais le bureau du Chambellan a aussi une table... donc... la salle des protocoles je m'en tape... 

Mais si je fais ça... Odré va encore me dire que je suis une obsédée... :mouais: 

Et je lui répondrai : "Si tu savais ce que tu loupes....." :love: :love: :love: 

Donc..... je vote....

Contre
SM... la facture va être salée 



Silvio désolée mais que veux-tu... on ne peut pas faire confiance à une femme


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Mais si je fais ça... Odré va encore me dire que je suis une obsédée... :mouais:
> 
> Et je lui répondrai : "Si tu savais ce que tu loupes....." :love: :love: :love:



C'est à dire que je suis allergique au vélo  
Je préfère la marche


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Y a des trucs comme ça, je pige d'instinct._
> :love::love::love::love:



pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> hum hum...
> 
> On m'appelle ?
> 
> ...


Mais si mais si , _dans ce domaine_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors du coup il n'y a pas de changement de constitution  

Tout ce barouffe pour rien


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2006)

*rien* ne repose mieux l'esprit que le g&#233;n&#233;rique de Derrick....


(j'ai jamais pu regarder plus loin...  )


----------



## Melounette (26 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Pas forcement, j'ai une copine qui prend grave son pied à chaque fois qu'elle fait du vélo  :rose:


Ah elle aussi on lui a volé sa selle une fois ?


----------



## Nexka (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Edith de nantes : Ah tiens au fait Nexka, demain (heure française), j'aurai un peu plus de temps, tu me rappeleras de te raconter des trucs à propos des filles qui adoooorent le vélo ?:rose: :love:
> Nan je dis ça c'est si j'oublie...   _



Rhaaaa non :hein: Je suis occupée demain!!!   


Pourtant j'adore les histoires de vélo, de filles, de foufounes ect.... :rose:


----------



## silvio (26 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Silvio d&#233;sol&#233;e mais que veux-tu... on ne peut pas faire confiance &#224; une femme


En m&#234;me temps, c'est pas comme si tu &#233;tais humaine ....




supermoquette a dit:


> Mais si mais si , _dans ce domaine_


Mon Chambellan est perspicace ? 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Pardon ?_
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...



Bon malgr&#233; mon soutien (c'est incroyab', fait unique dans l'histoire du Ch&#226;tiau : le Ma&#238;tre soutenu par l'Opposition d&#233;savou&#233; par son Gouvernement  

Bon mon Cher LO : avant de partir (SM, la date bordel !!! ), je te donne les clefs du Parc Automobile du Ch&#226;tiau : MG, Jag, Triumph, Ford, Chevrolet etc .... dans un coin, y a m&#234;me une Morgane :love::love::love:

Euh y se passe quoi, si tel le Grand Charles, je me drape dans ma dignit&#233;, et je d&#233;missionne ?
Hein ?
Dites ?


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, c'est pas comme si tu &#233;tais humaine ....



Ce qui compte... c'est l'int&#233;rieur :rateau:  




silvio a dit:


> Bon malgr&#233; mon soutien (c'est incroyab', fait unique dans l'histoire du Ch&#226;tiau : le Ma&#238;tre soutenu par l'Opposition d&#233;savou&#233; par son Gouvernement



Tu vois... Ton r&#232;gne laissera une marque dans la vie du ch&#226;teau 



silvio a dit:


> Euh y se passe quoi, si tel le Grand Charles, je me drape dans ma dignit&#233;, et je d&#233;missionne ?
> Hein ?
> Dites ?



J'en sais rien... Mais sur ce point-l&#224;, tu auras mon soutien psychologique particulier :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Rhaaaa non :hein: Je suis occupée demain!!!
> Pourtant j'adore les histoires de vélo, de filles, de foufounes ect.... :rose:



T'as bien un vélo qui traine kékpart?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

J'ai une id&#233;e pour la date de la campagne !


----------



## silvio (26 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai une idée pour la date de la campagne !



Pitain si y a une contrepèterie, j'y suis pas arrivé ... 

Après vous mon Cher Chambellan


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2006)

*VOTEZ SUPERMAUVIETTE !*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Elle est biplace, ta Morgane ?_
> Pas trop *sous-vireuse* ?... Du train arrière ?
> C'est un peu le problème avec les Morgane : ça dérape, et pis aussi c'est tape-cul, et la capote est pas étanche.



Mon Dieu, Roberto mais tu utilises des termes techniques de conduites de bagnoles :affraid: Tu es donc un grand fan !
Mais juste une petite remarque si elle sous vireuse c'est du train avant, si elle survire c'est du train arrière ... c'est pas logique mais c'est comme ça :rateau: 
Enfin ce qui est important dans une voiture c'est que le moteur est du couple hein  
Histoire de bien repartir après les chicanes ou un pif paf ...  
Et pour ça ma super 5 (5 chevaux et 4 vitesses) elle laisse quelque fois sur place des plus grosses que la mienne mais juste au démarrage :rateau:   

Ce fil dérape ...

Mmmm bon alors comme ça supermoquette tu as _une idée de date_ de campagne


----------



## Nexka (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Pardon ?_
> 
> :hein:
> 
> ...



Alors Roberto??? :love:  

 

L'histoire?


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ecole de pilotage Peugeot Jet©, ça existe plus, je crois : tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour réussir un *tête à queue (non teo, non non laisse tomber c'est pas ça*_) _à 100 km/h au frein à main en arrêtant la voiture entre deux cônes _(non SM, pas ceux-là)_ de chantier.
> *Super-utile.*
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Tout de suite... pfff


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2006)

Quel magnifique mandat.

Modification de la constitution rejet&#233;e gr&#226;ce au gouvernement.
Un chabellan qui met 192 heures &#224; faire germer l'id&#233;e d'une date de campagne (et une seule date, hein, on ne sait pas si c'est la date du d&#233;but ou la date de fin).

Seul fait positif, je suis toujours recordman du nombre de points enlev&#233;s.


----------



## loustic (26 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Quel magnifique mandat.
> 
> Modification de la constitution rejetée grâce au gouvernement.
> Un chabellan qui met 192 heures à faire germer l'idée d'une date de campagne (et une seule date, hein, on ne sait pas si c'est la date du début ou la date de fin).
> ...


*Votez rezba-vide*


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Seul fait positif, je suis toujours recordman du nombre de points enlev&#233;s.



Ahhh j'aurai au moins r&#233;ussi &#224; faire un heureux dans mon r&#244;le d'EBO  Me voil&#224; ravie 

Bon le Chambellan... Ton _id&#233;e de date_... Elle prend forme ? :mouais:
Arr&#234;te de mater les p'tites brunes et pense &#224; ton job : la campagne !!!!!


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)
> Bon, *teo*, rêvasse pas, je vais avoir besoin de toi quand le Chambellan aura fini son digestif.
> (...)



Si c'est pour voter, fais péter le empé avec la date limite et un lien vers le Chambellan: vu le bordel et le temps qu'il faut pour vous lire, je crois que j'ai loupé la dernière élection... j'ai pris beaucoup de recul, un peu comme quand je regarde le TJ de la TSR à minuit sur TV5  un espèce de flottement amusé mais pas désintéressé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

C'est à dire Téo ... le chambellan n'a pas encore établit de doigt dans la chatte ... de choix dans la date ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Faudrait peut-être qu'y' s' retire les doigts du cul, par contre, comme on dit vulgairement, notamment à la caserne de Montélimar (26).
> :love:



Oui ben il a intérêt à se laver les mains après :mouais: 

Bon je sors ...


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *Et mado ?*


 
Elle aime moyen les autos. (nan, nan, c'est pas un slogan de campagne  )


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

ce fil devient.... devient.... mmmhhhh... un "_repoussoir_" ?!... 
_et c'est pas le "Crépuscule des Dieux"... pas vraiment de fracas, ici !... _


mado a dit:


> Elle aime moyen les autos. (nan, nan, c'est pas un slogan de campagne  )


_tu avais raison !!.. _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Le ch&#226;teau, libidineux et vulgaire racole tous azimuts. Et la p&#234;che est miraculeuse  Vous m'&#233;tonnerez toujours.

EDITH : oups... o&#249; avais-je la t&#234;te ??? Je freine l'&#233;lan alors qu'on commence enfin &#224; ressembler &#224; un forum inf_i_rmatique  !!!!    Au temps pour moi


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est à dire Téo ... le chambellan n'a pas encore établit de doigt dans la chatte ... de choix dans la date ...


Me suis arrangé avec le pauvre silvio.... vous voulez connaitre les dates ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

Vu le peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t que vous y portez je vais donc attendre un peu


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vu le peu d'intérêt que vous y portez je vais donc attendre un peu



Et ho on peut pas être partout  

Bon alors cette date !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> _Ouf, j'avais bêtement pris cela pour une attaque personnelle._


Allons donc... Pour quelle sordide raison cela aurait-il pu t'&#234;tre adress&#233; ? Et pourquoi seulement &#224; toi ? Noooooooooooooon... pfffff....


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;but de la campagne lundi 6h00 (tapante donc) et fin de la campagne lundi 22h00 sonante.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Lundi !!!! Mais qu'est qu'on va faire d'ici là ?

Hein, je sens qu'on va encore dit pleins de cochonneries et le chat va pas être content ....

Et pis j'ai pas vu ce qu'il a éditer ça ça m'énerve


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a sent le coup d'&#233;tat, &#231;a sent le coup d'&#233;tat... je vous le dis moi!


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2006)

Je m'en vais de ce pas pr&#233;parer le mailing de masse envoy&#233; aux &#233;lecteurs putatifs de mon candidat pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;, afin que les dits &#233;lecteurs soient pr&#233;venus de la n&#233;cessit&#233; de leur vote d&#232;s le d&#233;but de la campagne officielle.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4026409 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi seulement à toi ? Noooooooooooooon... pfffff....


C'est juste : le Bar MacG n'est pas naturel. La nature, elle, a horreur du vide.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

Le Maître corbeau Silvio n'est pas censé distribuer des fromages points ? ou alors j'ai loupé un truc ? :mouais: 

Lundi ???? Et ceux qui bossent jusqu'à point d'heure... ils font comment ??? 

On peut donner une procuration ?


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2006)

t'as pas un ordi au bureau?


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> t'as pas un ordi au bureau?



Quand je suis au travail je BOSSE moi 

Et non pas de possibilité de connection...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quand je suis au travail je BOSSE moi ...



Pour quoi faire?


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2006)

Qui donk&#233; candidat-e ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Appart&#233; :
On me demande en coulisse de remettre ce que j'avais &#233;crit vu qu'on est d'accord avec moi, je remets donc. Libre &#224; quiconque de prendre &#231;a pour lui (eux - elles... etc.) ou pas 
/Appart&#233;


----------



## Nexka (26 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je m'en vais de ce pas préparer le mailing de masse envoyé aux électeurs putatifs de mon candidat préféré, afin que les dits électeurs soient prévenus de la nécessité de leur vote dès le début de la campagne officielle.


 
Ah bon  Vous le faisiez déjà ça??  Moi qui pensais avoir inové :hein: ....

Mais au fait??  Pourquoi j'en reçoit jamais du mailling de masse!! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ça sent le coup d'état, ça sent le coup d'état... je vous le dis moi!



C'est exact ! L'armée veille ! On la néglige et ce n'est pas bon... Son silence est lourd de menaces, et des têtes vont tomber.
Tel que c'est parti, les portraits officiels seront bientôt ceux des généraux, les douves rouges de sang, les femmes considérées comme prise de guerre, le chateau brûlé et les meneurs passés par l'épé !


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4026557 a dit:
			
		

> Appart&#233; :
> On me demande en coulisse de remettre ce que j'avais &#233;crit vu qu'on est d'accord avec moi, je remets donc. Libre &#224; quiconque de prendre &#231;a pour lui (eux - elles... etc.) ou pas
> /Appart&#233;


Quel bordel...
Une chatte y retrouverait pas ses petits.

Edit :


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> es femmes consid&#233;r&#233;es comme prise de guerre



Euh...
M'sieur...
Comment qu'on peut rentrer dans l'arm&#233;e, l&#224; comme &#231;a vite fait?


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Armée de pacotille


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Premi&#232;re prise de guerre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ​


Typiquement amokien. Vieux, usé, grotesque.


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Deuxième prise de guerre. Celui là, je le garde pour mon service personnel !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Aaaahhhh Et ben voil&#224;. Des pages que j'attends &#231;a.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Deuxième prise de guerre. Celui là, je le garde pour mon service personnel !


Il dit "service", il pense "usage".


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2006)

J'ai trouvé la sortie, c'est bon...


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4026622 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhh Et ben voilà. Des pages que j'attends ça.


j'en "_frétille_" d'avance.... 



Amok a dit:


> C'est exact ! L'armée veille ! On la néglige et ce n'est pas bon... Son silence est lourd de menaces, et des têtes vont tomber.
> Tel que c'est parti, les portraits officiels seront bientôt ceux des généraux, les douves rouges de sang, les femmes considérées comme prise de guerre, le chateau brûlé et les meneurs passés par l'épé !


"_Semper fidelis_" !!..... À vot' service, Sir !..... 
_(ce programme j'l'ai déjà vu pourtant quelque part....  )_



Xavier_Moulia a dit:


> Il dit "service", il pense "usage".


 des soucis ?!.... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (26 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> des soucis ?!.... :rateau: :rateau:


Trois fois rien : je pâtis des humeurs d'un vieillard.


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Le pustuleux vient de rejoindre l'enclos où croupissent ceux qui pensent être plus malins que les autres.
tirhum est nommé peintre officiel. A lui charge de croquer sur la toile les faits glorieux de l'armée, et la déchéance des prisonniers. Pour l'exemple.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le pustuleux vient de rejoindre l'enclos où croupissent ceux qui pensent être plus malins que les autres.
> tirhum est nommé peintre officiel. A lui charge de croquer sur la toile les faits glorieux de l'armée, et la déchéance des prisonniers. Pour l'exemple.


Général d'opérette ! Je ne céderai jamais à la terreur.


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2006)

_Les dents des r&#233;volutionnaires seront arrach&#233;es, leurs couteaux retourn&#233;s mille fois dans leurs poitrines. Les cols empes&#233;es vivront libre de toute t&#234;te pensante. Les pierres disjointes du ch&#226;teau seront &#233;tay&#233;es par les os du pouvoir branlant.

Liesses populaires et liasses corruptrices br&#251;leront ensemble. Les incendies se verront noy&#233;s dans les larmes des orphelins. La musique se prosternera au rythme des marches militaires.
_


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:


> G&#233;n&#233;ral d'op&#233;rette ! Je ne c&#233;derai jamais &#224; la terreur.




Et pourtant... Cat, laisse la porte de l'enclos ouverte, ca ira plus vite pour les faire rentrer !


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le pustuleux vient de rejoindre l'enclos où croupissent ceux qui pensent être plus malins que les autres.
> tirhum est nommé peintre officiel. A lui charge de croquer sur la toile les faits glorieux de l'armée, et la déchéance des prisonniers. Pour l'exemple.


Tel David pendant le 1er empire...... :style:
je m'acquitterais de cette tâche avec tact....  et sans aucune mesquinerie !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Ah non, me dites pas qu'j'ai encore ouvert un fil à modo !?!


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, me dites pas qu'j'ai encore ouvert un fil à modo !?!



Nephou, chope le !


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, me dites pas qu'j'ai encore ouvert un fil à modo !?!



_Sus au démiurge maléfique par qui tout arriva hors des murs et hors des terres que la poussière se secoue pour que tu te détaches

Que l'exil te soit âpre et les souvenirs acres
_


----------



## Docquéville (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Nephou, chope le !


C'est bien ton genre de déléguer à d'autres tes sales besognes !

*La Stylandie ou la mort !*


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2006)

Docqu&#233;ville;4026663 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ton genre de d&#233;l&#233;guer &#224; d'autres tes sales besognes !
> 
> *La Stylandie ou la mort !*




Quand notre g&#233;n&#233;ral besogne ce n'est jamais sale : c'est splendide et &#233;mouvant&#8230; voire divin.


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Docqu&#233;ville;4026663 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ton genre de d&#233;l&#233;guer &#224; d'autres tes sales besognes !
> 
> *La Stylandie ou la mort !*



Je ne peux pas &#234;tre partout ! Je m'occupe de la prisonni&#232;re qui passe son temps &#224; gueuler comme un squonce !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne peux pas être partout ! Je m'occupe de la prisonnière qui passe son temps à gueuler cimme un squonce !


Et comme ça aussi tu vas me bannir ?


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Quand notre général besogne ce n'est jamais sale : c'est splendide et émouvant divin



Merci, Nephou. Force m'est de constater que vous êtes vous aussi magnifique a la tâche !


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *H&#233;, les qui-votent-pas !*
> 
> Z'avez pas d'autres z'endroits &#224; envahiiiiir ?
> ...



Hop, l&#224; ! Je viens de d&#233;capiter la t&#234;te (si je puis dire) de ce gouvernement de mes choses !

18:52. L'arm&#233;e est dans la place.


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Merci, Nephou. Force m'est de constater que vous êtes vous aussi magnifique a la tâche !



_service_



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> *Hé, les qui-votent-pas !*
> 
> Z'avez pas d'autres z'endroits à envahiiiiir ?
> ...



_nous n'envahissons : nous équarrissons _



Amok a dit:


> Hop, là ! Je viens de décapiter la tête (si je puis dire) de ce gouvernement de mes choses !




_Monsieur est trop rapide_


----------



## Nexka (26 Octobre 2006)

Oulalalala c'est quoi ce bazard!!!  :mouais: 
Décidement Roberto, je crois que c'est encore raté pour que tu sois maître du chateau!! :hein:  



Amok a dit:


> les femmes considérées comme prise de guerre,


 
Pourquoi toujours les femmes!


----------



## bibbitchaktchak (26 Octobre 2006)

La tyrannie ne passera pas!!!
On ne peut baillonner le petit peuple!!!!






*HASTA LA VICTORIA TOUT L'BORDEL!!!!!*


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Oulalalala c'est quoi ce bazard!!!  :mouais:
> Décidement Roberto, je crois que c'est encore raté pour que tu sois maître du chateau!! :hein:
> 
> 
> ...





bibbitchaktchak a dit:


> La tyrannie ne passera pas!!!
> On ne peut baillonner le petit peuple!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



_Dans la peau soyeuse ou le derme calleux nos balles perforent sans cesse toute transgression du couvre-feu_


----------



## mado (26 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Tel David pendant le 1er empire...... :style:
> je m'acquitterais de cette tâche avec tact....  et sans aucune mesquinerie !!


 

Et ils ont utilisé quoi comme arguments eux  

Vendu !


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Quelques prisonniers de plus, et quelques prisonnières... Hé hé.


*SERIEUX : Pas de nouveaux pseudos créés pour l'occase. Sinon, le ban sera lui ausi sérieux. merci.*


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Bien, je crois que l'affaire a été rondement menée, sans Backcat qui était aux toilettes, de plus (une tourista d'une précédente campagne).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Mais non, mais non... Tout mar&#233;chal qui se respecte se doit de prendre de la distance pour avoir une vue d'ensemble de la bataille. J'&#233;tais dans mon Londres &#224; moi et vu de l&#224;, c'&#233;tait presque trop facile.
En gros, il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; faire comme Fidel : cr&#233;er ma marque de cigares et utiliser nos prises de guerre (f&#233;minines ! d&#233;sol&#233; messieurs) pour les aromatiser... Allez hop !

Catiba... &#231;a somme pas mal du tout...

J'esp&#232;re qu'il y aura des r&#233;sistants... :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

La nuit tombe sur le champ de bataille et pour l'instant pas la queue d'un r&#233;sistant. Visiblement, notre attaque soudaine a parfaitement r&#233;ussie. Il y a bien eu quelques tentatives de lettres pi&#233;g&#233;es, mais notre armement est a la hauteur.

J'ai propos&#233; &#224; l'ex ma&#238;tre de s'exprimer et de parler &#224; son peuple, bien evidemment sous notre contr&#244;le.

Bref, tout est calme et visiblement les prisonni&#232;res sont ravies.

La troupe s'installe. Des feux cr&#233;pitent dans le camp et certains imaginatifs r&#244;tissent Bobby. Ca claque, ca cr&#233;pite, les pustules explosent. C'est juste pour le fun : pas question de risquer l'intox alimentaire. Mais visiblement, en plus de faire rire les hommes, l'exemple est efficace sur les prisonniers. De plus, Doqu&#233;ville, aux cris de "j'offre mon corps &#224; la Stylandie" leur a remont&#233; le moral (et le reste): maintenant ils dorment. Sauf Doc, qui fume une cigarette, l'air r&#234;veur.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2006)

Il faudra qu'on m'explique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La nuit tombe sur le champ de bataille et pour l'instant pas la queue d'un r&#233;sistant. Visiblement, notre attaque soudaine a parfaitement r&#233;ussie. Il y a bien eu quelques tentatives de lettres pi&#233;g&#233;es, mais notre armement est a la hauteur.
> 
> J'ai propos&#233; &#224; l'ex ma&#238;tre de s'exprimer et de parler &#224; son peuple, bien evidemment sous notre contr&#244;le.
> 
> Bref, tout est calme et visiblement les prisonni&#232;res sont ravies.


Pas toutes, mais la propagande est en route  Hmmm... J'aime entendre le vent qui souffle sur le champ de bataille apr&#232;s que les soldats se soient bien battus.
&#199;a me rappelle quand j'&#233;tais petit et que je redescendais doucement la corde &#224; n&#339;uds en EPS... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Oui, j'ai vu passer quelques pigeons... Voyageurs ! 

Il y a fort longtemps que le royaume n'avait &#233;t&#233; aussi calme.


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> Il faudra qu'on m'explique.



Deuxième classe Foguenne ! Vous etiez encore saoul comme une barrique ! Filez récuperer votre paquetage ! Cette tenue de vahiné n'est pas d'occasion !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Octobre 2006)

C'est un fil à flood pour modos, ici?...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Deuxième classe Foguenne ! Vous etiez encore saoul comme une barrique ! Filez récuperer votre paquetage ! Cette tenue de vahiné n'est pas d'occasion !



Ok, on parle en vert camouflage ici, ça me va.


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Allez donc faire de l'esprit dans l'enclos, Monsieur Patoch. Vos talents y seront appréciés ! Se porter prisonnier a cette heure ! Vous ne respectez donc rien ?!


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok, je vous informe que l'arm&#233;e dictatoriale du Territoire de Portfolio vient de passer par les armes quelques pseudos hasardeux qui avaient cru bon se tenir &#224; l'&#233;cart par chez nous. Conform&#233;ment &#224; notre accord, j'ai imm&#233;diatement fait passer les "&#233;gar&#233;s" au supplice du pal, vous pouvez les appr&#233;cier directement de votre Chateau en regardant vers notre fronti&#232;re commune. 

Votre D&#233;vou&#233; Co-Dictateur supr&#234;me du Territoire de Portfolio et de l'Arlonie lib&#233;r&#233;e


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Merci, cher Alem : je savais pouvoir compter sur vous ! Pas comme ce Foguenne qui ne pense qu'a boire !
A propos de boire, si vous "tombez" sur Mackie, notre traducteur, dites lui que nous le cherchons pour r&#233;diger la nouvelle constitution !


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

_je viens de le rep&#233;rer sur un passage pi&#233;ton attendant un hypoth&#233;tique 4x4 pour lui dire que le feu est aux ranchs... :affraid:_


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Qu'il cesse l&#224; ses enfantillages et rapplique ventre &#224; terre (ce qui devrait &#234;tre dans ses possibilit&#233;s vu le houblon qu'il fait pousser dans ses intestins). Dites lui qu'il y a des prisonni&#232;res.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Merci, cher Alem : je savais pouvoir compter sur vous ! Pas comme ce Foguenne qui ne pense qu'a boire !
> A propos de boire, si vous "tombez" sur Mackie, notre traducteur, dites lui que nous le cherchons pour rédiger la nouvelle constitution !



je passe par la entre 2 ban


----------



## tirhum (26 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien désert par ici ?!......  

bougez pas j'observe, je m'imprègne de l'atmosphère du lieu, ne vous dérangez pas pour moi..... j'ai des fresques à "_commettre_"... 





_P.S : c'est à qui tout ces gémissements ?!..... _


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est bien désert par ici ?!......
> 
> bougez pas j'observe, je m'imprègne de l'atmosphère du lieu, ne vous dérangez pas pour moi..... j'ai des fresques à "_commettre_"...
> 
> ...



_Très cher enlumineur de nos riches heures, il se pourrait que vous marchiez  sur quelque membre flasque. En bref : « gaffe ça glisse »._


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

D&#238;tes-donc, la sortie c'est par l&#224; --> *


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

--> *


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2006)

merde encore raté


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

Heu... Y a qqu'un ?  

ou nous sommes seuls cher Chambellan ?


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2006)

Cool, un ch&#226;teau d&#233;sert&#8230;
Des chefs de campagne fiers d'eux, qui ronflent et p&#232;tent.
Des ex-dignitaires perdus&#8230;

On pr&#233;pare l'hiver ?


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Cool, un château désert
> Des chefs de campagne fiers d'eux, qui ronflent et pètent.
> Des ex-dignitaires perdus
> 
> On prépare l'hiver ?



Apparemment oui...

Il me semble que je suis bien seule à roder dans les couloirs de ce grand château vide... Tu crois qu'il y a tjrs ton sauna ou il est envahi de militaires bedonnant et houblonnés ?


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2006)

Sans vouloir être salace, on peut légitimement de poser la question
Le militaire se gausse de ses conquêtes guerrières et féminines mais dans la vie il défile, marche en file et comme dit le dicton :

qui marche en file s'enfile​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

Euh désolé de vous déranger mais il est où Bobby que je lui pète la g...... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Sans vouloir être salace, on peut légitimement de poser la question
> Le militaire se gausse de ses conquêtes guerrières et féminines mais dans la vie il défile, marche en file et comme dit le dicton :
> 
> qui marche en file s'enfile​



Et le Général est au 1er rang en principe...


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh désolé de vous déranger mais il est où Bobby que je lui pète la g...... !!!!!!!!!



Aux dernières nouvelles, Bobby crame dans la rotisssoire un pieu lui traversant proprement le corps de cul en bouche



Craquounette a dit:


> Et le Général est au 1er rang en principe...



Mais je ne sais pas si dans son cas, à l'instar de Bobby, le pieu dépasse de la bouche

Quoique chez les militaires, il y en aura bien un pour s'en vanter d'ici peu


----------



## katelijn (26 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est un fil à flood pour modos, ici?...



Tout a fait ... en plus ils sont a coté de leurs pompes ... z'ont rien compris ... comme d'hab ...   :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Tout a fait ... en plus ils sont a coté de leurs pompes ... z'ont rien compris ... comme d'hab ...   :love: :love:




Note que je verrais bien un gouvernement avec Nephou en Maître, le chaton en EBO et le général en Chambellan, le p'tit Alem en ministre des affaires culturelles...

non ?


----------



## philire (26 Octobre 2006)

ah pardon, gourr&#233; de fil :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles, Bobby crame dans la rotisssoire un pieu lui traversant proprement le corps de cul en bouche


... Il avait donc raison ... on sait s'amuser ici !!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau::love::love:
ps : pourrais-je opérer quelques mouvements de va-et-vient avec le pieu ... ça me ferait bien plaisir !!!!! Arfffff !!!!!


----------



## Hache-Hache (26 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Quelques prisonniers de plus, et quelques prisonnières... Hé hé.
> 
> 
> *SERIEUX : Pas de nouveaux pseudos créés pour l'occase. Sinon, le ban sera lui ausi sérieux. merci.*


Bien sûr.
Houlà, ça fait peur.
Si tu veux cumuler l'abus de pouvoir par la connerie, libre à toi, bien entendu : tu démontres à l'envi que *tu peux le faire*.
Merci aussi à toi. Bel exemple.


J'en ai rien à foutre, du jeu, en vrai : comme chacun de vous ici sans doute.
C'est juste la méthode que je trouve débile, et une légitimité à utiliser le pouvoir qui tombe un peu en lambeaux. Mais juste à mes yeux.
En soi rien de grave, hein ??
Bonne soirée à vous.
Vincent


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2006)

Hache-Hache a dit:


> Bien sûr.
> Houlà, ça fait peur.
> Si tu veux cumuler l'abus de pouvoir par la connerie, libre à toi, bien entendu : tu démontres à l'envi que *tu peux le faire*.
> Merci aussi à toi. Bel exemple.
> ...


_
tu ne trouves pas que "*connerie*" est de trop ? comme tu l'as dit, tout ça n'est absolument pas grave._


----------



## Ashram Girls (26 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4026984 a dit:
			
		

> _
> tu ne trouves pas que "*connerie*" est de trop ? comme tu l'as dit, tout &#231;a n'est absolument pas grave._




Si on m'envoit le contenu de ma liste, je veux bien rester enferm&#233;e des lustres.


----------



## Amok (26 Octobre 2006)

Hache-Hache a dit:


> Bien sûr.
> Houlà, ça fait peur.
> Si tu veux cumuler l'abus de pouvoir par la connerie, libre à toi, bien entendu : tu démontres à l'envi que *tu peux le faire*.
> Merci aussi à toi. Bel exemple.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Hache-Hache a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r.
> Houl&#224;, &#231;a fait peur.
> Si tu veux cumuler l'abus de pouvoir par la connerie, libre &#224; toi, bien entendu : tu d&#233;montres &#224; l'envi que *tu peux le faire*.
> Merci aussi &#224; toi. Bel exemple.
> ...


Fabuleux... J'attendais une sortie de cette dimension-l&#224;. Malheureusement... Notre pouvoir... notre l&#233;gitimit&#233;... mais que d'aigreur contenue. Et dire que &#231;a n'aide m&#234;me pas &#224; emballer ! Si tu pouvais en &#234;tre convaincu, je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a te rendrait plus _sucre_...


----------



## silvio (27 Octobre 2006)

Bon les fascistes sont pass&#233;s par l&#224;, mais le Vrai Pouvoir a &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; la purge en prenant le Maquis
Bient&#244;t notre 6 juin 44 !!!



rezba a dit:


> Quel magnifique mandat.
> 
> Modification de la constitution rejet&#233;e gr&#226;ce au gouvernement.
> Un chabellan qui met 192 heures &#224; faire germer l'id&#233;e d'une date de campagne (et une seule date, hein, on ne sait pas si c'est la date du d&#233;but ou la date de fin).


T'attendais r&#233;ellement autre chose de nous ?




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Tu oublies un peu vite _(mais je te soup&#231;onne de chercher &#224; me faire r&#233;agir, sp&#232;ce de manipulateur)_* l'action d&#233;terminante et assidue du leader de l'opposition*, qui par son travail de fond place habilement ses pions pour atteindre une victoire qui s'annonce d&#233;j&#224;.
> Hein ?
> _Non ?_
> ...



Ouais vive Roberto 1er



supermoquette a dit:


> Me suis arrang&#233; avec le pauvre silvio.... vous voulez connaitre les dates ?


Pauvre, pauvre ... pauvre de quoi ? 
Tu dis &#231;a parce que tu n'as plus acc&#232;s &#224; Craquounette oui !!!




la(n)guille a dit:


> &#231;a sent le coup d'&#233;tat, &#231;a sent le coup d'&#233;tat... je vous le dis moi!



Provoque pas les dingues !!! 



Craquounette a dit:


> Le Ma&#238;tre corbeau Silvio n'est pas cens&#233; distribuer des fromages points ? ou alors j'ai loup&#233; un truc ? :mouais:



Ah faut que je fasse &#231;a ? 



Amok a dit:


> C'est exact ! L'arm&#233;e veille ! On la n&#233;glige et ce n'est pas bon... Son silence est lourd de menaces, et des t&#234;tes vont tomber.
> Tel que c'est parti, les portraits officiels seront bient&#244;t ceux des g&#233;n&#233;raux, les douves rouges de sang, les femmes consid&#233;r&#233;es comme prise de guerre, le chateau br&#251;l&#233; et les meneurs pass&#233;s par l'&#233;p&#233; !


V'l&#224; le premier dingue !!




Xavier_Moulia a dit:


> Il dit "service", il pense "usage".


Tu as eu mal ?




Nephou a dit:


> _Les dents des r&#233;volutionnaires seront arrach&#233;es, leurs couteaux retourn&#233;s mille fois dans leurs poitrines. Les cols empes&#233;es vivront libre de toute t&#234;te pensante. Les pierres disjointes du ch&#226;teau seront &#233;tay&#233;es par les os du pouvoir branlant.
> 
> Liesses populaires et liasses corruptrices br&#251;leront ensemble. Les incendies se verront noy&#233;s dans les larmes des orphelins. La musique se prosternera au rythme des marches militaires.
> _


Et hop ! un autre !



PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, me dites pas qu'j'ai encore ouvert un fil &#224; modo !?!



Pur&#233;e, tu les attires !!!! 




Amok a dit:


> Hop, l&#224; ! Je viens de d&#233;capiter la t&#234;te (si je puis dire) de ce gouvernement de mes choses !
> 
> 18:52. L'arm&#233;e est dans la place.


&#231;a continue !




mado a dit:


> Et ils ont utilis&#233; quoi comme arguments eux
> 
> Vendu !



Mado, Mado ... tu attendais autre chose de Tirhum ? c'est de la graine de Ed !!




Amok a dit:


> La nuit tombe sur le champ de bataille et pour l'instant pas la queue d'un r&#233;sistant. Visiblement, notre attaque soudaine a parfaitement r&#233;ussie. Il y a bien eu quelques tentatives de lettres pi&#233;g&#233;es, mais notre armement est a la hauteur.
> 
> J'ai propos&#233; &#224; l'ex ma&#238;tre de s'exprimer et de parler &#224; son peuple, bien evidemment sous notre contr&#244;le.
> 
> ...


Patati, patata .... le style militaire quoi ...




supermoquette a dit:


> D&#238;tes-donc, la sortie c'est par l&#224; --> *


Bravo Mr Le Chambellan !!
Vive le Gouvernement Libre !!!



Craquounette a dit:


> Heu... Y a qqu'un ?
> 
> ou nous sommes seuls cher Chambellan ?


Non, non
Bis Repetita !!
Continuons la lutte contre Vichy !!!
(euh les pastilles, hein !  )



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4027166 a dit:
			
		

> Fabuleux... J'attendais une sortie de cette dimension-l&#224;. Malheureusement... Notre pouvoir... notre l&#233;gitimit&#233;... mais que d'aigreur contenue. Et dire que &#231;a n'aide m&#234;me pas &#224; emballer ! Si tu pouvais en &#234;tre convaincu, je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a te rendrait plus _sucre_...


Une pastille Vichy votre aigreur ?


Bon j'en profite pour confirmer les dates de la campagne propos&#233;e par notre Glorieux Chambellan :
(un peu banni en ce moment )
Lundi 30 octobre 2006 de 6h00 &#224; 16h00

Fait Avenue des Moulins le 27 octobre &#224; 10h24
Silvio 1er


----------



## Miss Hulk (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027166 a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que ça n'aide même pas à emballer !



Détrompe toi! Moi tout ce vert ça me rend folle! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Cool. La guerre continue  Je rappelle toutefois la mise en garde d'Amok


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, je suis pas encore banni de ce fil...

J'h&#233;site. 
Me rallier aux verts, ou rejoindre mes camarades au purgatoire. 


Mon choix est fait. 

*Que meurt la Stylandie, vive le g&#233;n&#233;ral Amok!*


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2006)

J'ai entendu dire que les modos se reproduisaient entre eux par ici. Je viens apporter un peu d'ADN frais, moi qui aurait du justement etre nomm&#233; vert lors de la derniere vague de r&#233;gularisation.


Allez hop! Tournez vous!


----------



## Patamach (27 Octobre 2006)

Y'a un type très sympa qui venait parfois ici du nom de VendettA; sa lumière d'esprit et son corps d'athlète qui lui permettait tel un jeune cabri de bondir de fil en fil avec grâce et légereté ont été lachement vendue sur l'autel du pouvoir 

Il serait grand temps de le libérer ...


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon j'ai rien dit. Un mec qu'est pas capable de poster correctement, je ne peux pas me rallier &#224; lui. Question d'&#233;thique.



Un probl&#232;me de connexion tr&#232;s lente par intermittence. j'ai kill&#233;e la plist de Firefox et ca va mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Pour ma part, je continue &#224; faire des prisonniers. Je crois que j'aime bien &#231;a en fait :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ed l'&#233;picier vient de m'informer que certains souhaitaient &#233;changer leurs rations de viande et de riz contre plus de vin. Il va sans dire que cela n'est pas autoris&#233; et que toute tentative de corruption ou de revente clandestine sera s&#233;verement chati&#233;e.
> 
> L'&#233;tat d'urgence &#233;tant toujours actif, tout individu surpris se d&#233;placant sans raison valable sera puni.
> 
> ...


Vous faites erreur, mais c'est de ma faute. Je me suis mal exprim&#233;. 

Ils ne souhaitent pas &#233;changer leurs ration de viande et de riz contre plus de vin. Il n'y a ni vin, ni viande de pr&#233;vu.
Du riz, point barre. Et ils peuvent s'estimer heureux que je leur fournisse l'eau et le feu pour le faire cuire.


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027448 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je continue à faire des prisonniers. Je crois que j'aime bien ça en fait :rose:



Vous êtes taquin !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Octobre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous !

Je me propose pour &#234;tre le bourreau des prisonniers de Mr. Backcat, si cette fonction n'est assur&#233;e par personne d'autres.

Ci-joint mon CV : 

-Renvoy&#233; 2 fois de l'&#233;cole primaire pour coups et blessures (enfin bon le gamin il est seulement dans le coma et la principale seulement dans le cercueuil, rien de bien grave)

-BAC Pro sp&#233;cialit&#233; boxe

-Classe pr&#233;paratoire de tueur &#224; gages dans une prison. 

-3 ans en tant que garde du corps de Ma&#238;tre Patochmane.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

Je me suffis amplement en tant que bourreau. Qu'on lui dise, il ne doit plus pouvoir le lire


----------



## silvio (27 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous !
> 
> Je me propose pour &#234;tre le bourreau des prisonniers de Mr. Backcat, si cette fonction n'est assur&#233;e par personne d'autres.
> 
> ...



Le voil&#224; le Candidat id&#233;al de l'Arm&#233;e ... :rose::rose:

*Vive La V&#233;role 1er !!!*



Fait au Ch&#226;teau aussi, le 27/10/2006 &#224; 11h58
(et maintenant je vais bafrer et picoler et aut' choz' que du riz rationn&#233


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous !
> 
> Je me propose pour &#234;tre le bourreau des prisonniers de Mr. Backcat, si cette fonction n'est assur&#233;e par personne d'autres.
> 
> ...


Mis&#233;rable tentative. 
Patochman n'a besoin de personne pour se garder.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

La v&#233;role est parmi les prisonniers  Je sais, je suis ignoble


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027493 a dit:
			
		

> La v&#233;role est parmi les prisonniers  Je sais, je suis ignoble


Sur ce coup, &#231;a rel&#232;ve plus de la salubrit&#233; publique que de l'ignominie. 
Enfin... pour nous, pas pour l'enclos.


----------



## Amok (27 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4027493 a dit:
			
		

> La vérole est parmi les prisonniers  Je sais, je suis ignoble





Et comme mascotte ?


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et comme mascotte ?


 
Plus moi donc. 
J'en viens presque &#224; le regretter


----------



## Grug (27 Octobre 2006)

Oups un coup d'&#233;tat anticonstitutionnel ?
les kakis ont ils pris le pouvoir dans cet ilot d&#233;mocratique ?

bien bien bien&#8230;

il va falloir cr&#233;er un gouvernement en exil.
La r&#233;sistance va devoir se r&#233;fugier aux quatre coins des forums, noyauter les sujets les plus obscurs de ce site, mettre les verts sur les dents en leur donnant un surcroit de travail&#8230;
Bref le bordel va se g&#233;n&#233;raliser  :love:

Contre le rattachement du ch&#226;teau &#224; la Stylandie, la guerre civile semble in&#233;vitable.

N&#233;anmoins une reddition rapide des f&#233;lons pas murs permettrait de r&#233;tablir l'ordre et la s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; en ces lieux.

la tranquillit&#233; de l'ensemble de MacG&#233; est &#224; ce prix, argons qu'ils sauront prendre leur responsabilit&#233;.&#8230;


----------



## Nioube (27 Octobre 2006)

[ CENSURE MILITAIRE ]


----------



## mon_nom_est_personne (27 Octobre 2006)

Nioube a dit:


> [ CENSURE MILITAIRE ]


 
*censure, tonsure... torture 
*


----------



## Nephou (27 Octobre 2006)

_Les tas d&#8217;urgences qui occupent nos personnes galonn&#233;es n&#8217;emp&#234;chent pas les rondes vigilantes. Car la garde l&#8217;est. _


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2006)

Sont vraiment fort pour faire partir un sujet en ******* ces modos!
Quand je vous dis que j'avais le profil!


----------



## Nephou (27 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sont vraiment fort pour faire partir un sujet en ******* ces modos!
> Quand je vous dis que j'avais le profil!




_Par les cheveux cest mieux   _


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (27 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _Les tas durgences qui occupent nos personnes galonnées nempêchent pas les rondes vigilantes. Car la garde lest. _





			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez pas participer à cette discussion.



 Ok, l'armée impériale à choisi la guerre








Même une armée de balayeurs ne pourra lutter contre l'invasion des crottes de chiens !!


----------



## mado (27 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Et voici une autre preuve : Mado non plus n'est pas  dans l'enclos.


 

_N'est plus_, mon cher, _n'est plus_. 
J'ai des photos de ma détention. Dans des conditions en totale contradiction avec la Convention de Genève. Elles sont désormais en lieu sûr. J'attends les offres des gazettes pour savoir à qui je vais les refiler, vérole comprise par ailleurs 


Ah ? toi aussi il te tient ?




 Mon Général


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> _N'est plus_, mon cher, _n'est plus_.
> J'ai des photos de ma détention. Dans des conditions en totale contradiction avec la Convention de Genève. Elles sont désormais en lieu sûr. J'attends les offres des gazettes pour savoir à qui je vais les refiler, vérole comprise par ailleurs
> 
> 
> ...


Je prends!


----------



## silvio (27 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ah ? toi aussi il te tient ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan, nan : je fais &#231;a par conviction ....
 
Le G&#233;n&#233;ral Amok me glisse &#224; l'oreille qu'on va am&#233;nager tes appartements :
tu auras 4 boudoirs qui communiqueront directement avec la Chambre Rose 
Conviction disais-je ...  



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je prends!



Ed ?
N'oublie pas que tu es Caporal de l'Arm&#233;e
Tu ne peux trahir 
Tu en as conscience ? :mouais:


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2006)

*QU'EST CE QUE C'EST QUE CE BORDEL ??!!


*​


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2006)

La pelle des 16 joints




Les chefs qui, depuis de nombreuses ann&#233;es, sont &#224; la t&#234;te de ces forums, ont form&#233; une junte. Ce quarteron, all&#233;guant de la l&#233;geret&#233; de nos programmes, s'est empar&#233; abusivement des pouvoirs d'urgence, et les a d&#233;tourn&#233; de leur sens pour mettre fin &#224; notre d&#233;mocratie.

Mais le dernier mot est-il dit ? L'esp&#233;rance doit-elle dispara&#238;tre ? La d&#233;faite est-elle d&#233;finitive ? Non !

Croyez-moi, moi qui vous parle en connaissance de cause et vous dis que rien n'est perdu pour le Ch&#226;teau. Les m&#234;mes moyens qui nous ont vaincus peuvent faire venir un jour la victoire.

Car le Ch&#226;teau n'est pas seul ! Il a un vaste Empire &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de lui. Il peut faire bloc avec l'Empire barmanique qui occupe l'oc&#233;an hors la Sallle de Jeu et y propager la lutte. Il peut s'adresser directement au Deus Ex Machina Benjamin, et faire rentrer dans le rang les factieux.

Cette guerre n'est pas limit&#233;e au territoire malheureux de notre Ch&#226;teau. Cette guerre n'est pas tranch&#233;e par ce co&#251;t d'Etat. Cette guerre est une guerre globale. Toutes les fautes, tous les retards, toutes les souffrances, n'emp&#234;chent pas qu'il y a, dans nos forums, tous les moyens n&#233;cessaires pour &#233;craser un jour nos ennemis. Foudroy&#233;s aujourd'hui par la force du ban de fil, nous pourrons vaincre dans l'avenir par une force forumesque sup&#233;rieure. Le destin du forum libre est l&#224;.

Moi, Rezba, actuellement &#224; Londres, j'invite les d&#233;mocrates forumeurs qui se trouvent bannis du Ch&#226;teau ou qui viendraient &#224; s'y trouver, avec leurs mp et leurs ichat, j'invite les inspecteurs des catacombes et les ouvriers sp&#233;cialistes des industries du flood qui se trouvent banni du Ch&#226;teau ou qui viendraient &#224; s'y trouver, &#224; se mettre en rapport avec mon lieutenant fid&#232;le Roberto Vendez.

Quoi qu'il arrive, la flamme de la r&#233;sistance castellienne ne doit pas s'&#233;teindre et ne s'&#233;teindra pas.

Demain, comme aujourd'hui, je parlerai &#224; Radio Londres.


----------

